# We made the trimesters pass quickly!



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies, I found out I was pregnant on the 5th and it's dragging already. 

What can we do to make it go by faster?! I have my first midwife appointment on the 16th so I'm looking forward to that. Before I knew I was pregnant time went by so fast I didn't know where my days were going!

Oh boy :coffee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think the first tri always seems to drag because all we do is worry :haha:

Maybe we could use this thread to chat and speed up the first tri? :winkwink:

:sleep:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Set yourself something new to do/mini tasks each day, for instance, read a new book, make something, go somewhere you've wanted to visit, clean something you've been meaning too etc etc. 

The days will soon pass then :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love the idea of reading and making something, I loved the fifty shades of grey books (typed boobs :blush:) so I'll have to get some more like that to pass the time! I'm on here everyday so there's no shutting me up ;) :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

IM looking forward to getting to the 12 week mark, then I can start heading out and stocking up on things such as nappies, wipes etc, I love that part :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I know I can't wait, ASDA had a huge baby clothes sale on and it was so hard not to pick anything up! I ordered a sonoline doppler today to keep me reassured before the scan :D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love the asda baby event, you can get some great items :thumbup:

Can I be cheeky and ask we're you ordered the doppler from? I'm looking into one of these, but think il wait a week or so yet :flower:


----------



## Lucyjo81

I love the baby events too! If you keep an eye out for co-op they do buggies pure wetwipes buy one get two free. When I was pregnant with my daughter I would pick up two packs for the price of 6! Bargain! 

I love my Sonoline! I heard this bubbas heartbeat when I was 8+1. I had a listen today and it was so clear! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got mine from Amazon and it comes with the gel too but they are much cheaper on Ebay, if I was able to use my account I'd of got mine from there. Sods law :haha:

I'm going to try so hard not to buy anything until the 20 week scan though. I got a newborn set for my son and he was too big for it when he was born lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Lucyjo81 said:


> I love the baby events too! If you keep an eye out for co-op they do buggies pure wetwipes buy one get two free. When I was pregnant with my daughter I would pick up two packs for the price of 6! Bargain!
> 
> I love my Sonoline! I heard this bubbas heartbeat when I was 8+1. I had a listen today and it was so clear! Xx


Did you have to go quite far down to find it? x


----------



## Lucyjo81

Yeah, I found it really low down, literally just above my knicker line. 

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to have a look on amazon now :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think mine was £41 odd, but listening to the heartbeat I think it's definitely worth it. I had one of those cheapy ones with my son that didn't work until around 16-17 weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I think mine was £41 odd, but listening to the heartbeat I think it's definitely worth it. I had one of those cheapy ones with my son that didn't work until around 16-17 weeks.

I'm gonna go and sweet talk hubby I think :blush:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck! :dance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm the opposite, I want this pregnancy to try and last as long as possible as it's probably our last one :( but just give yourself little things to countdown to, maybe book a reassurance scan if you want to see bubs before your dating scan?


----------



## BBYfever

Hi ladies, joining in! I hate how slow time is moving right now too!!! 
I really want a Doppler, but my DH said it is a bad idea because if I can't find the HB for some reason one day I will panic! Which is very true, lol I would probably make him drive me straight to the ER so the dr can find the HB! So, as much as I want one it does scare me that I will have trouble finding the HB which will cause unnesesary panic. Anyone have a similar situation happen? How did you deal?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How do I go around getting a private scan? 

I worry every day, I know that because the bean is so tiny I probably won't find a heartbeat but I'm going to give it a try :) x


----------



## babe2ooo

I just really can't wait to get to 13weeks. It drags so much some times


----------



## Mummy to be x

If you go on to google and type in private scans in whichever area you want, they'll come up, that's how I found mine last time :thumbup:


----------



## Reyrey7

Mothercare do them.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Reyrey7 said:


> Mothercare do them.

Do they really? I never knew this


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My OH wouldn't have one till after the 13 weeks, boo :nope:


----------



## Reyrey7

Mummy to be x said:


> Reyrey7 said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare do them.
> 
> Do they really? I never knew thisClick to expand...


https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/n...locations-open-in-north-london-and-yorkshire/


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's a shame x


----------



## ttc_lolly

UniqueBeauty said:


> How do I go around getting a private scan?
> 
> I worry every day, I know that because the bean is so tiny I probably won't find a heartbeat but I'm going to give it a try :) x

Just have a look on google for clinics in your area :flower: type in pregnancy scan, or early reassurance scan and some companies should pop up in the searches, then you can have a look and compare prices.

Booo to your OH :( I would just book one lol!


----------



## enan88

HI Jellibean ladies! I would like to say that on Monday I'll be on my 12 weeks mark :)

I found I was pregnant at 4 weeks and although is my frist pregnancy I thought it was going to be soooo long the first trimester wait! 
But..... It passed really fast!!!!!! If you keep an eye here in the forum it makes it so fast and sharing personal experiences and reading others is good too! Hope you all have Healthy and Happy pregnancies and Congrats to all of you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've only known for 6 days and thinking about it, it's gone quite fast but feels like it's been slow :haha:


----------



## britgirl82

The days are long but the years are short.


Very true about little children, and very true about pregnancies. Both my previous pregnancies really seemed to last forever whilst I was actually pregnant, but now I look at pregnant women and wonder what it must be like to have a big bump - it's as though they never happened!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

I know how you feel. I'm struggling with the last slog of the first trimester. My scan is on Friday, just cant wait as we are then going to let folks know. 

I thought about a Doppler but wasn't sure if I would be able to hear both heartbeats :shrug: in which case I'd just panic!

Roll on Friday! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm struggling with the last slog of the first trimester. My scan is on Friday, just cant wait as we are then going to let folks know.
> 
> I thought about a Doppler but wasn't sure if I would be able to hear both heartbeats :shrug: in which case I'd just panic!
> 
> Roll on Friday! X

Oh wow twins!! :happydance: good luck for Friday can't wait to hear your update :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck with your scan!

I have my first midwife appointment on Friday, that should get the ball rolling :)


----------



## FlatShoes

5+1 and drrraagggggggiinnngggg!!!

My 3yr old daughter does help me pass the time - that and online shopping! Luckily we just moved house so I can distract myself with decorating and gardening. 

Are you all getting early scans? I think I *need* one, I cant wait 7 weeks!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

FlatShoes said:


> 5+1 and drrraagggggggiinnngggg!!!
> 
> My 3yr old daughter does help me pass the time - that and online shopping! Luckily we just moved house so I can distract myself with decorating and gardening.
> 
> Are you all getting early scans? I think I *need* one, I cant wait 7 weeks!

5+1 here too :wave: 

I've known for 8 days already now and I honestly can't believe how fast it's gone. It's felt like a drag though. :coffee:

I'd love an early scan but I'm not paying for one as stingy as that sounds lol :haha:


----------



## honey915

I'm 7 weeks on weds!!! I downloaded a timer app on my phone. Each week is a milestone and I use a countdown. It's so sad but everytine I look on it I see the milliseconds rolling and think even though it feels like time has stood still it's moving all the time! I have my first mw app on weds too! Can't wait as I may get a scan because my dates may be wrong by like 4 weeks which would makeme 11 weeks on weds... I would be pretty happy if that happened! Lol! But I will keep you all posted. Xx


----------



## Lilbean2

I finally have my 1st mw appointment tomorrow with the mw, and 12 week scan on on Thursday, finally! I hate first tri with a passion lol, its just dragged, and now that I'm finally feeling somewhat human with my energy levels back I'm going back to work on the weekend after a long 3 weeks off...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luvk with your appointments girls, mine's on Friday but because I'll only be turning 6 weeks I don't think they will do much? :wacko:

Is anyone feeling not pregnant at all? I have 0 symptoms!:shrug: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm not feeling all that pregnant except for the extreme tiredness :sleep: and the constant hunger! Never had either with my girls though so doesn't feel like I'm really pregnant iykwim!?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I know what you mean, my boy was totally different too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm a bit nauseas but apart from that I don't feel very pregnant, my sore boobs aren't very sore anymore :shrug:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm probably thinking too much into it, It's because with my son I was full of them, sore boobs, tiredness and emotional. Now there's nothing! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Maybe were the lucky ones :winkwink:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha I think we are, saying that sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks with my boy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Haha I think we are, saying that sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks with my boy!

I was the same and I only had it on an evening :haha:

Today I've not been as sick though :wacko:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got some sharp pains in my lower belly this evening I was panicking so much thinking the worst, then I realised I just needed a poop and can't go :blush::haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'll have many more of those moments :blush:


----------



## fifie123

Unique, yesterday I was in the car and my byfriend was driving and I started getting strong contractionpains every few mins, I thougt it waslabour, but on the next pain it turned out I needed a poo! But needee one straight away so hehad to stop at mcdonalds haha


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's horrible isn't it :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone today? I feel nauseas this morning, but the sun is shining it's a lovely day :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

This morning I felt a little sick but it passed quite quickly. I can't wait to get outside today in the sun, apparently we're due a heatwave?! :happydance:


----------



## silmarien1470

I'm new but I'd love to join your lovely group! I've suffered one miscarriage (due to stress and prob PCOS) but found out this past Mother's Day I'm 5w along. Thanks for considering me :) Good luck to all you other January Jellybeans and I hope we all have healthy babies! 

:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Like other ladies said, just try and find fun or needed things to occupy yourself.
What I think I am going to do is super deep clean EVERYTHING over the next week. Outside of doing other things of course with DH.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes we are due a heatwave this weekend :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

silmarien1470 said:


> I'm new but I'd love to join your lovely group! I've suffered one miscarriage (due to stress and prob PCOS) but found out this past Mother's Day I'm 5w along. Thanks for considering me :) Good luck to all you other January Jellybeans and I hope we all have healthy babies!
> 
> :)

Congratulations :) try and relax, I too had a mc in march at 8 and a half weeks, it's an awful thing to go through but I'm trying to think positive this time round :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

silmarien1470 said:


> I'm new but I'd love to join your lovely group! I've suffered one miscarriage (due to stress and prob PCOS) but found out this past Mother's Day I'm 5w along. Thanks for considering me :) Good luck to all you other January Jellybeans and I hope we all have healthy babies!
> 
> :)

My first pregnancy was a miscarriage so I know how you feel and congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh I'm so sick, I felt better earlier so ate a few sweets and now I feel dreadful again :( I'm in bed while hubby sorts out our little one :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aw no :hugs:

It's all worth it though!! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I've never felt so happy about been sick :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Unique beauty your avatar is too cute!! <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Unique beauty your avatar is too cute!! <3

Thank you, I have an obsession with leopards :haha:

My doppler has arrived too eeeeeek! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP on May 13th. I want to cautiously join you guys. My first beta @15dpo was 91, so I'm a bit worried about getting excited. I really need these weeks to fly by.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my BFP on May 13th. I want to cautiously join you guys. My first beta @15dpo was 91, so I'm a bit worried about getting excited. I really need these weeks to fly by.

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow! Have you used it yet? I think I'd definitely cave and use it, hmmm I got paid today, shall I order one?! ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Oh wow! Have you used it yet? I think I'd definitely cave and use it, hmmm I got paid today, shall I order one?! ;)

It was so much fun but I know I won't find anything at this stage. I'm going to try again at 8 weeks! :flower:

I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to have a look online tonight :) I had one with my little girl but it wasn't the sono line it was the angel sounds, not sure if you've heard of that one? I leant it a friend and never got it back :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my BFP on May 13th. I want to cautiously join you guys. My first beta @15dpo was 91, so I'm a bit worried about getting excited. I really need these weeks to fly by.

Congratulations and welcome! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had the angel sounds with my boy and it didn't work until I had a proper bump. I've read people have got the heartbeat as early as 7-8-9 weeks with the Sono!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I had the angel sounds with my boy and it didn't work until I had a proper bump. I've read people have got the heartbeat as early as 7-8-9 weeks with the Sono!

Wow that's exciting!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've packed it up or I'll become obsessed :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I've packed it up or I'll become obsessed :haha:

That's brave of you :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I caved in haha

I am so excited for tomorrow, I can't believe I go to see the midwife already :O


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did you pick up a HB? :) ooh exciting my MW is visiting my home in two weeks, it will be my second appointment :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No heartbeat yet but I expected that as I'm not even 6 weeks yet :) 

Did you get the Sono? :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh yeah, :dohh:

No I'm trying to hold off for another week or so because I know if I don't find the HB il panic :blush: and not to mention il drive OH crazy! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've told myself everything is fine unless there's blood so I can keep my cool :flower: 

I just do it when I'm bored :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I've told myself everything is fine unless there's blood so I can keep my cool :flower:
> 
> I just do it when I'm bored :haha:

Only if you see "heavy blood". Spotting can be normal! 
So when is your next appointment? I get to go in like 7 hours I am so excited!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have mine in an hour :happydance: 
I can't wait for it to be all official!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have mine in an hour :happydance:
> I can't wait for it to be all official!

I am so happy for you! Let me know of the results when you can! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with your appointments ladies I'm looking forward to your updates! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So the appointment went really well, she did another test and the lines were amazingly dark, she took my blood samples too. I don't see her again now till 16 weeks! :saywhat:

My dating scan will be when I'm between 11 and 14 weeks. Ahhhh I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow your MW sounds different to mine, ours don't do pregnancy tests :shrug: also we only get one dating scan mine is at 11 weeks.

I'm glad your appointment went well Hun x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> So the appointment went really well, she did another test and the lines were amazingly dark, she took my blood samples too. I don't see her again now till 16 weeks! :saywhat:
> 
> My dating scan will be when I'm between 11 and 14 weeks. Ahhhh I can't wait :happydance:

Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, so I had my second beta today and hcg was great @623. My progesterone was only 11.5 and they want it to be around 15-20 so I have to supplement 2 pills a day. I also get my first scan on Thursday to make sure baby is where it's supposed to be and tucked in nicely :happydance:. I cannot wait to even see a little sac. 
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What is this beta thing I keep hearing about? I never got told what my hcg levels were :shrug:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> What is this beta thing I keep hearing about? I never got told what my hcg levels were :shrug:

When they test your blood the beta is the pregnancy hormone Hcg and progesterone count. The Hcg tells them your baby is going normally by how fast your numbers double every two or four days, and whether or not it may be a viable pregnancy. The progesterone if it's too low can cause mc so they retest to make sure it increases, if not they try to supplement.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Do you find out when samples have been sent off? I was never told with my little boy.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Wow your MW sounds different to mine, ours don't do pregnancy tests :shrug: also we only get one dating scan mine is at 11 weeks.
> 
> I'm glad your appointment went well Hun x

Thank you, knowing my luck mine will be at 14 weeks :dohh: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> Do you find out when samples have been sent off? I was never told with my little boy.

The nurse calls me later the same day and tells me the results.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh okay thanks for letting me know, I don't think I will find out what mine are then.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Unique beauty - I went to my doc at the beginning of my pregnancy and requested hcg levels to be tracked but they refused, I think it's done more in other countries x


----------



## Gingerspice

UniqueBeauty said:


> Oh okay thanks for letting me know, I don't think I will find out what mine are then.

I don't think these hcg levels and progesterone etc are monitored as standard in uk.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I probably wouldn't understand it all anyway :lol:

How's everyone doing today? 

I can't believe I've almost known I'm pregnant *2* weeks already, seriously it has just flown by! :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm thinking that too, I can't believe I'm 7 weeks today! How did that happen?! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> I'm thinking that too, I can't believe I'm 7 weeks today! How did that happen?! X

I know!! Time is going by faster than I thought <3 :hugs:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not complaining, I like it :haha::happydance:

Minimum of 5 weeks till dating scan, bring it on :bodyb: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

I don't think time can go quickly in the first trimester! I think we should bottle this slow time and make millions out of it! Time has never ever gone so slowly..... I have another private scan a week tomorrow.... Sooooo faaaaaar awaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

How many weeks are you ziggie? :)


----------



## Ziggie

9 weeks! We are telling our parents after the private scan as I go away for 2 weeks 4 days after my nhs scan. I had a reassurance scan at 7 weeks (forever ago!) because I was stressing lol. Hoping to see lots of progress and an active little squid in there.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sure you'll be able to see plenty at 9 weeks! :) best of luck with your scan let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Ziggie

I will be 10 weeks when I have the scan :) everything was great at 7 weeks, so no reason to worry really, but doesn't stop me!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have a picture of my daughters scan at ten weeks if you'd like to see it x


----------



## Ziggie

Yes please :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is 10 weeks exactly :)


----------



## Ziggie

Ahh proper baby :)


----------



## Gingerspice

I had a scan at 8 weeks and all was just fine. I am still dreading my 12 week scan. I am paranoid something has happened in between


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish I could of got a photo of my scan at 6+4 x


----------



## Ziggie

This was my 7 week scan. Hope it works not tried to attach anything before!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow what a difference to 5 weeks!! :O


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw how cute!! It's amazing how fast they grow :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> This was my 7 week scan. Hope it works not tried to attach anything before!




Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 766083
> 
> 
> This is 10 weeks exactly :)

Those look so amazing! <3 I can't wait to get some of my own!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Ziggie said:
> 
> 
> This was my 7 week scan. Hope it works not tried to attach anything before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 766083
> 
> 
> This is 10 weeks exactly :)Click to expand...
> 
> Those look so amazing! <3 I can't wait to get some of my own!Click to expand...

Won't be long for you now :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggie said:
> 
> 
> This was my 7 week scan. Hope it works not tried to attach anything before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 766083
> 
> 
> This is 10 weeks exactly :)Click to expand...
> 
> Those look so amazing! <3 I can't wait to get some of my own!Click to expand...
> 
> Won't be long for you now :hugs:Click to expand...

I know! I am so excited :dance:. First thing I will do when I get the chance is show them to you lovely ladies <3.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't wait :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Uhhhhh I have been feeling nauseous since I got up this morning :awww:

I've sent the fiancé to go get me a pot noodle to see if eating helps, I really fancy one but the thought of it makes me feel :sick:

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Ub! I was feeling a bit sick today too. I might go make something to eat, right now I am just sucking on a citric acid candy to help. 

I went ahead and scheduled my first "real" apt! It is for May 29th, the earliest they could get me in (all booked up I guess) :cry:. I get to talk with a nurse and then get my ultrasound! I already had an early scan but they could not tell me anything since it was in the emergency room. I am so excited to finally hear everything about my baby!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey Ub! I was feeling a bit sick today too. I might go make something to eat, right now I am just sucking on a citric acid candy to help.
> 
> I went ahead and scheduled my first "real" apt! It is for March 29th, the earliest they could get me in (all booked up I guess) :cry:. I get to talk with a nurse and then get my ultrasound! I already had an early scan but they could not tell me anything since it was in the emergency room. I am so excited to finally hear everything about my baby!


March 29th? Do you mean May? 

It eased off a bit but all I want to do is sleep, it's horrible when all my boy wants to do is play :sleep:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ub! I was feeling a bit sick today too. I might go make something to eat, right now I am just sucking on a citric acid candy to help.
> 
> I went ahead and scheduled my first "real" apt! It is for March 29th, the earliest they could get me in (all booked up I guess) :cry:. I get to talk with a nurse and then get my ultrasound! I already had an early scan but they could not tell me anything since it was in the emergency room. I am so excited to finally hear everything about my baby!
> 
> 
> March 29th? Do you mean May?
> 
> It eased off a bit but all I want to do is sleep, it's horrible when all my boy wants to do is play :sleep:Click to expand...

Hehe yeah I meant may lol, sorry march was still on the brain because I was talking to the nurse about my LMP. :dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ub! I was feeling a bit sick today too. I might go make something to eat, right now I am just sucking on a citric acid candy to help.
> 
> I went ahead and scheduled my first "real" apt! It is for March 29th, the earliest they could get me in (all booked up I guess) :cry:. I get to talk with a nurse and then get my ultrasound! I already had an early scan but they could not tell me anything since it was in the emergency room. I am so excited to finally hear everything about my baby!
> 
> 
> March 29th? Do you mean May?
> 
> It eased off a bit but all I want to do is sleep, it's horrible when all my boy wants to do is play :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe yeah I meant may lol, sorry march was still on the brain because I was talking to the nurse about my LMP. :dohh:Click to expand...



Eeee your a raspberry! :happydance:

I thought you meant that, baby brain already :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies how are you? 

I'm so tired all I want to do us sleeeep! My sickness isn't as bad but I've just not much appetite. 

X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Tired and nauseous, having some belly cramps at the minute which are making me so paranoid as always. :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Try not to worry could you use your Doppler? X


----------



## Ziggie

Had another scan today as I've had some spotting. Went private as nhs wouldn't fit me in for a week! All is fine :) plus I still get my early nhs scan next week! Helping to break the time up. Silver lining and all that... scary though at the time so wouldn't recommend it lol!! I'm still cautious but I got to see the blob jumping and hear its heartbeat :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie said:


> Had another scan today as I've had some spotting. Went private as nhs wouldn't fit me in for a week! All is fine :) plus I still get my early nhs scan next week! Helping to break the time up. Silver lining and all that... scary though at the time so wouldn't recommend it lol!! I'm still cautious but I got to see the blob jumping and hear its heartbeat :)

That's great news!! Did you get a pic? &#128515;


----------



## Ziggie

I did! Its not as clear as it was abdominal (first time! Tipped uterus is obviously moving! Which might explain the spotting?).

https://i62.tinypic.com/2jaeres.jpg

Everything was fine. Measuring spot on with dates. No source of bleeding found and she checked my cervix was shut tight! 9w3d.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow that is super cute!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I love seeing the early scans :) 

I can use the doppler but I still can't find a heartbeat but I'm not panicking because it's still really early and I'm looking all over the place lol 

On the other hand me and my partner have now decided on our girls middle name if we have one :happydance: 
We chose Aimee-Jo years ago as it's family members names but now we have chosen Aimee-Jo Cassia Walker :D Ever since hearing the name Cassia I'm so glued on it, it's so rare :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's beautiful and Aimee is my first name ;) although mine is spelt Amy :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We chose Aimee because my great nanny was spelt Amy and I don't like using the correct spelling to a relative that's passed away, sounds silly but yeah :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds lovely. Are you hoping for a little girl this time? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :flower: 

Yeah my partner really wants his 'daddies little girl' lol but the only bad thing is that if it is a girl he doesn't want any more children after :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why not? :( I'm sure he will change his mind ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well :blush: we don't use anything and I won't be on any contraception so you never know :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sneaky :shhh::haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how is everyone? This week has gone by pretty fast. Tomorrow morning I'm having my first scan, and really praying baby is in the uterus.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone? This week has gone by pretty fast. Tomorrow morning I'm having my first scan, and really praying baby is in the uterus.

Awww sweetie I am sure your little bean is doing just fine! :hugs: Either way, fingers crossed for you! Make sure to update us on how the scan goes!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone? This week has gone by pretty fast. Tomorrow morning I'm having my first scan, and really praying baby is in the uterus.

I'm okay thank you apart from the 24/7 nausea. Good luck with the scan :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Hope you all are doing well today! :howdy:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm okay thank you, nausea isn't _as_ bad this morning thank gosh, how are you? :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies! I'm ok today I don't feel THAT sick this morning, but I didn't wake up until 11am!!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:

I'm just relaxing in bed now while OH makes me a bacon sandwich, mmmm! :coffee:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I'm okay thank you, nausea isn't _as_ bad this morning thank gosh, how are you? :flower:




Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies! I'm ok today I don't feel THAT sick this morning, but I didn't wake up until 11am!!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> I'm just relaxing in bed now while OH makes me a bacon sandwich, mmmm! :coffee:

Nausea hit me the moment I woke up this morning :cry:.
Some good news tho! DH has today and tomorrow off of work. <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great, do you have much plans? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> That's great, do you have much plans? X

Not today sadly. Today he wants to just rest up and relax. I wear him out lol, with all the work he does + me wanting his attention all the time. I will see if he wants to do anything tomorrow. Maybe we can go to the park and feed some ducks!! I love doing that since the duckies are flying back now.

Any plans for you?


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds a nice idea, it's raining here today so not much planned for us, my OH is off until Wednesday because he starts a new job then :) but were in the middle of looking for a new house so quite busy looking online etc for the perfect home. :cloud9:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> That sounds a nice idea, it's raining here today so not much planned for us, my OH is off until Wednesday because he starts a new job then :) but were in the middle of looking for a new house so quite busy looking online etc for the perfect home. :cloud9:

That must be so much fun!!! You should show us some pictures of any ideas you have. I LOVE looking at houses. 

I also like rainy days once in awhile. Something about the smell of rain really makes me feel good inside!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> That sounds a nice idea, it's raining here today so not much planned for us, my OH is off until Wednesday because he starts a new job then :) but were in the middle of looking for a new house so quite busy looking online etc for the perfect home. :cloud9:
> 
> That must be so much fun!!! You should show us some pictures of any ideas you have. I LOVE looking at houses.
> 
> I also like rainy days once in awhile. Something about the smell of rain really makes me feel good inside!Click to expand...

Yeah sure il share my ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have only just realised it's been 6 years today since we lost our first bean, I can't believe it's been 6 years!!!

On the 2nd me and my OH have court to see if we get to keep our property (not a good day) and it so happens to fall on my sons 2nd Birthday :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have only just realised it's been 6 years today since we lost our first bean, I can't believe it's been 6 years!!!
> 
> On the 2nd me and my OH have court to see if we get to keep our property (not a good day) and it so happens to fall on my sons 2nd Birthday :dohh:

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Court?! Oh no that's not good, on your sons birthday too, how poo! :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> I have only just realised it's been 6 years today since we lost our first bean, I can't believe it's been 6 years!!!
> 
> On the 2nd me and my OH have court to see if we get to keep our property (not a good day) and it so happens to fall on my sons 2nd Birthday :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Court?! Oh no that's not good, on your sons birthday too, how poo! :(Click to expand...

Thank you and yeah, how crappy is that. If the outcome is bad it's going to be so hard to put on a happy face x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you own or rent your house? I hope it all turns out ok for you x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We rent ours, hopefully everything will be okay and thank you :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> We rent ours, hopefully everything will be okay and thank you :) x

Are you been turfed out? We have to be out of our house by July. Tell me to mind my own business if you want. :blush::haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> We rent ours, hopefully everything will be okay and thank you :) x
> 
> Are you been turfed out? We have to be out of our house by July. Tell me to mind my own business if you want. :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Yeah pretty much because we owe some money :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> We rent ours, hopefully everything will be okay and thank you :) x
> 
> Are you been turfed out? We have to be out of our house by July. Tell me to mind my own business if you want. :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pretty much because we owe some money :dohh:Click to expand...

Uh oh. Fx'd things go your way :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey Ladies, so I had my first ultrasound today. Baby is in the uterus :happydance:. My RE said they will release me at 10weeks so I had a heck of a time trying to choose an ob today. The one I really wanted was completely booked for my due month :growlmad: I go back in two weeks to check for heartbeat. 
How's everyone?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Unique, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :flower: 

I'm feeling less sick today, it's coming in waves rather than constant so that's better. I suppose at least I know the hormones are strong lol 

Glad your scan went well, how far are you? :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey Ladies, so I had my first ultrasound today. Baby is in the uterus :happydance:. My RE said they will release me at 10weeks so I had a heck of a time trying to choose an ob today. The one I really wanted was completely booked for my due month :growlmad: I go back in two weeks to check for heartbeat.
> How's everyone?

Yay so happy to hear your scan went so well!! Like Unique, I want to know how far along they said you were!! 



UniqueBeauty said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling less sick today, it's coming in waves rather than constant so that's better. I suppose at least I know the hormones are strong lol
> 
> Glad your scan went well, how far are you? :)

Glad to hear you are feeling a little less sick today. Yeah lol at least you know that huh .


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be i think I remember you from when I had my DD!
Is anybody else finding it so strange to be pregnant but not really feeling like you are? I'm 9 weeks but don't feel pregnant at all just exhausted! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know what you mean, I keep forgetting I'm pregnant how daft is that! :haha:
I picked up a pair of jeggins to wear yesterday and thought 'oh these will be handy for when I'm pregnant' then I was like 'oh yeah, I am pregnant' :rofl: DUH :dohh:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha! I told my OH I keep forgetting and he was 'like how can u forget?... you better look after my baby!' It's just so surreal! We had only been trying for about a week! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow that was fast! 

It took me 4 months without breastfeeding but only got 1 really dark OPK which was last month so I don't even think I was having a surge! When my period was late and my temps were still high I was like no, it can't be? My OH said oh just test be both know it will just be negative, so i went up and expected it to be a bfn but to my shock it was positive, it felt like I was in a dream! I did 4 tests to to make sure, even my midwife had to do another one for him :haha::haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I know we couldn't believe it!

I knew I was straight after we dtd lol... I said to him 'we just made a baby' then a a few days later me and the girls had a few drinks and I was really ill from it and I realised it must have body rejecting the alcohol already! 

I think I'm upto 8 tests so far with the most recent being Monday just gone! I'm so paranoid lol. Just can't wait for a scan to see that everything is ok xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Mummy to be i think I remember you from when I had my DD!
> Is anybody else finding it so strange to be pregnant but not really feeling like you are? I'm 9 weeks but don't feel pregnant at all just exhausted! Xx

Oh yes I think i remember your name! Nice to see you back Hun and congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies how are we all today? I'm so sleepy!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We're in a bit of a situation at the moment with our house and I said to my partner I bet you any money that I fall pregnant this month, sods law and I did! 

I really wasn't expecting it. I felt guilty because I had 2 baileys before I knew!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies how are we all today? I'm so sleepy!!

I'm okay thank you, feeling lazy, nauseous and wanting my damn MELON! :growlmad::gun: :rofl: 

My partners doing my Nans garden so I have to wait till later:brat:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe your still waiting for your melon!! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know it's shocking!! :sad2: :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've booked a scan for today I'm losing my mind with worry I just need to know if everything is ok in there. I know I sound absolute bonkers but I feel I need to do this. OH thinks I'm been ridiculous and if he tells me that once more he's getting a slap! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish my OH would agree to one. If you don't mind me asking how much do they cost? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It cost me 50 pounds x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to go for one but I don't know what site to go on or who to call? 
I'm glad everything was okay for you! 


I got my melon :rofl: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks, you too  

I always think you get pregnant when least expecting it!

I'm exhausted today, having cuddles with katie under the duvet &#9825; 

Hope everything goes ok for you hun, i wish i could have one! xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've just asked my OH and he's still saying no to an early scan :growlmad:

Men huh lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well my OH didn't have a choice i would of gone on my own if he was been boring lol. 

If you go to google and type in private scans it will bring up some in your area, then just call then for any information you need xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hurray for your melon!!! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Got to think to myself scan or another birthday present for my boy.. lol

That melon has made my throat sore, I had 2 bloody boxes 3 types of melon :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

I've had 2 private scans now!!! First nhs one on Tuesday (early). So, you know... There's always someone more bonkers than you lol!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad I'm not the only one ;)


----------



## HomeEdMam

I *need* to get an early scan, going nuts with worry & impatience already


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling less sick today, it's coming in waves rather than constant so that's better. I suppose at least I know the hormones are strong lol
> 
> Glad your scan went well, how far are you? :)


Baby measured 5w4d, so right on time. I can't wait for my next visit to hear hb. 

Sorry about your sickness. I used to feel sick also, but I have found lemon to be a great remedy for me. I drink it all day in water while at work and I'm never sick. In the evenings, I sometimes get nauseated after a nap, but I think it's because I'm hungry. So I sip some lemon ASAP, and feel better, then I eat. I hope you can find something that works for you, and feel better.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies how are we all today? I'm so sleepy!!

Hi, I'm actually feeling pretty good aside from being sleepy like you. Mostly because of my thousand trips to the restroom last night :dohh:. I plan on :sleep: soon as I get home.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The sickness seems to go away when I'm sat still but comes back when I move around, so strange. I still couldn't manage any proper dinner tonight to another pot noodle it was :nope:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> The sickness seems to go away when I'm sat still but comes back when I move around, so strange. I still couldn't manage any proper dinner tonight to another pot noodle it was :nope:

Have you tried eating or eating smelling lemon, or drinking peppermint tea? They are really good for nausea. If you get a chance try some. I searched online for anything to help other than meds, and they actually worked for me. Hopefully you don't have the sickness for too much longer.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh trips to the loo are so annoying :growlmad:

I couldn't face tea aether so I just had some toast, so boring I'm living off toast, I better be losing some pounds :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you I'll try the lemon when I can! 

I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow and see how much I've lost this past week :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I daren't weigh myself :blush:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm definitely going to, I'm curious now. I bet I'm unfortunate to have put weight on even though I'm living off pot noodle :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah that's something that would happen to me lol. Good luck !:winkwink:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thanks :haha:

Oooh yes I almost forgot to say. My MIL is coming down with 3-4 of my partners nieces and nephew next week. 7-8 people in a 2 bedroom house!! :dohh: I told my partner I'm not playing any rough games, I'm not looking after them, I'm relaxing :haha:


God help me :coffee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god, rather you than me! :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hehe those kiddies are going to eat you alive!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi were about the same stage in pregnancy now :happydance:

I will upload you ladies my pics now :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi were about the same stage in pregnancy now :happydance:
> 
> I will upload you ladies my pics now :)

:happydance: How exciting!! I am so excited to have the baby with all of you wonderful ladies. Its so nice to have people to share things with who are experiencing the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Okay.. I have put on 2lbs. HOW!? :haha: my belly has shrunk this morning too :wacko: When I woke up this morning my lower belly felt really tight! :thumbup:


Cant wait to see the photos :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







TPhoto_00013.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Put on 2lbs? That is so not fair when you've had no appetite, I'm tempted to weigh myself now aswell :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh yeah I see what you mean in the pic, looks like it's lifted!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So strange :wacko:

I need to eat some dry toast this sickness is driving me CRAZY! I constantly feel it in my stomach and throat :nope: 

Joys of pregnancy, all I want to do is sleep! :sleep:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I feel the same and today we're taking my daughter to cbeebies land!! It's just opened today, I feel so poo.

Just weighed myself, why did I do it?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha curiosity gets the best of us :thumbup:

I'd love the money to take my son there :cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

My partner paid for it but my daughters gone with her dad now, he's not seen her for ages with been away so I fell soft and gave him the tickets, I know, I'm crazy! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww that's a lovely thing to do :flower: 

It would cost me nearly £200 for train and tickets so I'd have to wait till me have a car. No chance in going in the work van :dohh:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel huge :cry:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> I feel huge :cry:.

Aww why?! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I feel huge :cry:.
> 
> Aww why?! :hugs:Click to expand...

Your belly is way smaller than mine :hissy:.
P.s. and I don't mean the baby bloat.....


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw yeah that's a Shame you don't drive. I'm ok today actually, just going to the chip shop hehe. ;)

Ladies I'm going to put myself to shame when I get home, wait till you see my blobby belly :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm sure you feel it's worse than it really is!

And dun dun dun I GOT MY SCAN DATE AHHHHHH! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh when is it Hun?! :) :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's the 27th of June, sooo happy! :happydance: I was dreading it would be start of July!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I'm sure you feel it's worse than it really is!
> 
> And dun dun dun I GOT MY SCAN DATE AHHHHHH! :yipee::wohoo:

YAY!!!! :happydance:
Ladies, I have been feeling so sick! Not like normal either, a lot worse. Really drained and pale faced sick. I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you feel it's worse than it really is!
> 
> And dun dun dun I GOT MY SCAN DATE AHHHHHH! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> YAY!!!! :happydance:
> Ladies, I have been feeling so sick! Not like normal either, a lot worse. Really drained and pale faced sick. I don't know what to do about it.Click to expand...

Aww it's horrible isn't it :nope:

I've been feeling like that but today it seems to be a lot better. I've been living off pot noodle for 5 days :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you feel it's worse than it really is!
> 
> And dun dun dun I GOT MY SCAN DATE AHHHHHH! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> YAY!!!! :happydance:
> Ladies, I have been feeling so sick! Not like normal either, a lot worse. Really drained and pale faced sick. I don't know what to do about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww it's horrible isn't it :nope:
> 
> I've been feeling like that but today it seems to be a lot better. I've been living off pot noodle for 5 days :dohh:Click to expand...

I think that is what I might try! I really want something salty. Do you think I could have GD?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you feel it's worse than it really is!
> 
> And dun dun dun I GOT MY SCAN DATE AHHHHHH! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> YAY!!!! :happydance:
> Ladies, I have been feeling so sick! Not like normal either, a lot worse. Really drained and pale faced sick. I don't know what to do about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww it's horrible isn't it :nope:
> 
> I've been feeling like that but today it seems to be a lot better. I've been living off pot noodle for 5 days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I might try! I really want something salty. Do you think I could have GD?Click to expand...

:saywhat: What's GD? I think I know what you mean but I don't want to say in case I'm wrong :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> :saywhat: What's GD? I think I know what you mean but I don't want to say in case I'm wrong :haha:

Gestational Diabetes


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: What's GD? I think I know what you mean but I don't want to say in case I'm wrong :haha:
> 
> Gestational DiabetesClick to expand...

If you're worried maybe go see your doctor hun? :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: What's GD? I think I know what you mean but I don't want to say in case I'm wrong :haha:
> 
> Gestational DiabetesClick to expand...
> 
> If you're worried maybe go see your doctor hun? :flower:Click to expand...

I am going to, at my May 29th appointment. Only a few more days!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: What's GD? I think I know what you mean but I don't want to say in case I'm wrong :haha:
> 
> Gestational DiabetesClick to expand...
> 
> If you're worried maybe go see your doctor hun? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to, at my May 29th appointment. Only a few more days!!Click to expand...

Hope everything is okay:flower:
My sickness must be passing over to you because it seems to be clearing for me at the moment, hopefully it stays that way so I can eat a nice big roast dinner :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm roast dinners! I feel sick again now too I felt ok this morning!

My scan date is 16th June so not long after mine :)

Kiwi fx'd it's not GD, but if it is it is easily manageable Hun x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hopefully it will be a decent one cause I'll only be 11+5. My sons 13 week scan was amazing it was so clear. I'll attach below!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg thats the cutest pic x


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is my daughters scan at ten week exactly


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's the wrong way round but I think u can see it ok x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I can't believe how big they are at 10 weeks! I have another of him waving at 13 weeks too but I can't find it. It's on my wall anyway :thumbup:

My 20 week scan could of gone better, little monster didn't want to be seen! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

My 20 week one was the same I just got the back of her head and an arm :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mine was the side of him but he kept turning over lol I am so excited for my scan now, my reaction as as if I had won the lottery :rofl:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So this morning I had a bleed. I'm really hoping that maybe it was because I pushed the progesterone pill too high. I have no pain what so ever, but DH is freaking out. It's going to be a long weekend :coffee:. I keep checking and it seems to have stopped, but if it starts again, we will go to the hospital. 
How's everyone today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you book a private scan? That might ease your mind a little. I'm ok today but feeling nauseas now :( hope your ok, apart from the obvious worry x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope everything's okay, I'd be going crazy!

I'm feeling much better thank you, my nausea seems to have eased off for now :flower:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thank you. I hope your nausea goes away. I had a scan two days ago and everything was fine. This morning the first time I went to restroom this morning, it was clear. After that I went ahead and put my progesterone pill in there and went back to sleep. 3 hours later, I was bleeding when I wiped. Sorry tmi. I'm definitely praying my baby is okay. I haven't had any more bleeding since. We won't go to the hospital unless it starts again and it's worse. It's holiday weekend so my doctor's office is closed until Tuesday. I'm going to see if they will check again, however my next scan is scheduled for June 5th.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd everything stays clear for now Hun xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll cross my toes :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

How are we this evening ladies?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> How are we this evening ladies?

I've woken up with nausea and a bad belly :dohh: I want try try travel bands and see if they help but can't until Thursday! I went to bed at 10 last night I was sooo tired! :sleep:

How are you? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm the same this morning, just woke up but I feel so tired I just want to sleep. 

I woke up so hungry during the night though :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Any bleed should be taken seriously even though most are totally normal. I started spotting Tuesday and called the midwife who advised me to go to A&E. They checked me out and booked a scan. I ended up having a private scan the following day and all was fine, but its important to get checked.

I know how scary it is, mine wasn't much but scared me to death!! Please call them for an appointment :hugs:

My spotting finally stopped yesterday, hurray. Still got scan on Tues as midwife said to still go. They do take any bleed seriously :)


----------



## Ziggie

Oh and in other news, I just realised I'm 10 weeks today!!

DOUBLE FIGURES!! !!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eyyyyy :happydance:

I can't wait to have double because it's only 12 days to my scan after that :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hurray for double figures!! I can't wait for that


----------



## Ziggie

My 'official' scan is in 2.5 weeks! Is time now moving slowly or quickly?! I don't know!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:
 

> Thank you. I hope your nausea goes away. I had a scan two days ago and everything was fine. This morning the first time I went to restroom this morning, it was clear. After that I went ahead and put my progesterone pill in there and went back to sleep. 3 hours later, I was bleeding when I wiped. Sorry tmi. I'm definitely praying my baby is okay. I haven't had any more bleeding since. We won't go to the hospital unless it starts again and it's worse. It's holiday weekend so my doctor's office is closed until Tuesday. I'm going to see if they will check again, however my next scan is scheduled for June 5th.

Just from what a doctor told me it could just be that the skin got irritated. I would still go get it checked out of course, but apparently one of the side effects to being pregnant is having really tender tissue down there that can easily bleed from irritation.


----------



## Mummy to be x

My dating scan is on 16th June I can't wait!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> My dating scan is on 16th June I can't wait!!

:yipee: I bet you are so excited!! Only a few more days till the 29th for me!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We must make this go fast for each other! :haha:

I just want to get the court out of the way so I know I don't have to worry about finding somewhere else to live:nope:

My OH says they won't kick us out but you always expect the worse :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I didn't recognise you then with your new pic hehe.

UB - they can't just throw you out surely? Is it rent arrears your going for x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi I didn't recognise you then with your new pic hehe.
> 
> UB - they can't just throw you out surely? Is it rent arrears your going for x

Yeah but we have a payment plan that's not been broken so, they shouldn't do! x


----------



## Ziggie

So bloated tonight! Getting hard to suck it in too. Wish I could say its baby but I think its just bloat and snacks :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so emotional today :cry:. I was crying because DH is at work and with my social anxiety I don't feel comfortable hanging around anyone else so I got really really lonely. Then I was watching this TV show and people were being mean to this girl which did not make things better. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When I was pregnant with my son I used to cry a lot at the start my emotions were everywhere! I'd cry if someone looked at me funny how silly is that :dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Has anyone else had pain in their stomach that feels like a rock is just sat in there? :wacko:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> When I was pregnant with my son I used to cry a lot at the start my emotions were everywhere! I'd cry if someone looked at me funny how silly is that :dohh:

That makes me feel a little better :hugs:. At least I am not the only one. I am still so upset, all I want is DH to come home!!! I have 3 more hours to wait.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hormones do many things to us huh :flower:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how's everyone feeling today? I'm doing well although kinda sleepy again. No bleeding since my episode yesterday, so I'm happy about that. I think it completely stressed me out, I took like 3 naps and went to bed after the last one :sleep:. Can't wait until Tuesday to hopefully get another scan and fingers crossed everything is ok. I'm exactly 6weeks today.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww kiwi he will be home before you know it Hun :hugs:

I've not felt that pain UB, I've had no cramps this pregnancy, my last pregnancy I had loads!! Apart from last night we DTD, I swore I wouldn't until after 14 weeks but it kinda just happened :blush: and afterwards I was cramping, I freaked out but had no blood so I'm feeling ok today.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> Has anyone else had pain in their stomach that feels like a rock is just sat in there? :wacko:

No, does it hurt really bad?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone feeling today? I'm doing well although kinda sleepy again. No bleeding since my episode yesterday, so I'm happy about that. I think it completely stressed me out, I took like 3 naps and went to bed after the last one :sleep:. Can't wait until Tuesday to hopefully get another scan and fingers crossed everything is ok. I'm exactly 6weeks today.

That's great news that you've had no bleeding, I know what you mean about the naps I'm constantly sneaking off into bed to sleep :haha:

I'm keeping everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It doesn't hurt as such it's just uncomfortable, mostly when my nausea kicks in. It feels like bad indigestion x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could it be trapped wind? I've been getting that a lot x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm having to burp constantly to try get rid. On the plus side I just had my crisp sandwich :rofl: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How's everyone feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

I slept ALL night :D and snooze again this morning! So currently feeling good! Although wondering why I didn't need to wee lol

#neverhappy


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning :flower:

I am so tired today, OH really pissed me off last night, fartin in bed all night, pushing me out the bed nearly he was taking up that much room, my daughter woke up a few times too. I am shattered :sleep:

I'm currently making bacon sandwiches :kiss:

How's everyone else x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Omg bacon sarni <3

Roll on Thursday so I can go shopping :haha:

I'm feeling better today, my nan gave me some rich tea biscuits to nibble on in the morning which seem to help with the nausea :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mm it was lush, I toasted the bread...even nicer :haha:

Rich tea biscuits!! I totally forgot about those, I imagine they could be pretty good for sickness, I'm going to go buy some today :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I felt awful at my nans yesterday, she said she used to eat them when she had sickness with my mum and auntie. They worked a treat, so much better than the ginger ones they haven't done anything for me :sick: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ginger biscuits are awful I've never liked them. Rich teas are yummy though, I'm gonna go and get some of those for definite today. 

I can't believe I'm going to be nine weeks pregnant tomorrow, it's going quite quickly I think :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Do they put you forward by the size of the baby? 
I'm so over the moon mine's at 11+5 and I don't have to wait until 13 weeks again x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes they do, when I went for my scan the other day I was expecting to be 7 weeks 6 days according to my last period but I got put forward by FOUR days so I was chuffed with that, it all goes on how big baby is :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eeeee I hope I get put forward at my 12 week scan, I got put back a couple of days with my son :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

With my last pregnancy I got put back by six days and I knew that wasn't right because I ovulate really, really early...sadly that ended in a misscarige so it was great to hear this one was measuring ahead :)

Do you ovulate late or early or right on time? Lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I ovulated CD18 of a 27 day cycle so I was so shocked when I conceived because I was told 9 days LP was too short! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I find it all so confusing with the lp and stuff, TTC and tracking ovulation is hard work :haha: I'm glad it's over with now. Lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha I know right!! I was temping for 2 months and that made me get to know my body so well. I only took 2 ovulation tests last month where as all the other months I was taking like 3-4 a day! :haha::blush: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It becomes obsessive doesn't it x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Very! it was ridiculous. I decided not to buy any and had 3 left. When I had a temp drop I took a test and another the next day and they were the darkest I've ever had! I'm baffled because I must not of been properly ovulating. I've DTD with OH on the same days as those I did when I conceived this baby. I definitely won't be breastfeeding for 19 months again. The periods are absolutely awful! I think 3-4 months max this time then I'll express :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

When you bf, af is horrible? :shock:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to confess... I never fb with my dd x


----------



## Ziggie

I thought bf held off af???

Has anyone had sharpish twinges up the centre of their uterus? And feeling in perinium area?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My first period came 10 months pp then again 12 months pp but after that they were all over the place, some months I would have 2-3! I'd finish and then 3 days later have another week on. As soon as I stopped BF my cycles were bang on 27 days I could bet everything I have it would come on the 28th day lol. 

I've had sharp pains when I've had gas or constipated :blush:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> I thought bf held off af???
> 
> Has anyone had sharpish twinges up the centre of their uterus? And feeling in perinium area?

I have had quite a few pains lately. Some of them shoot to my butt and through my right leg. It is mostly when I am sleeping for some reason and it keeps waking me up. I am trying not to worry about it since there is nothing else happening really and it only happens for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> Ziggie said:
> 
> 
> I thought bf held off af???
> 
> Has anyone had sharpish twinges up the centre of their uterus? And feeling in perinium area?
> 
> I have had quite a few pains lately. Some of them shoot to my butt and through my right leg. It is mostly when I am sleeping for some reason and it keeps waking me up. I am trying not to worry about it since there is nothing else happening really and it only happens for a few seconds at a time.Click to expand...

I had sciatica with my son really early on and kept getting it through the pregnancy, maybe it's that? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggie said:
> 
> 
> I thought bf held off af???
> 
> Has anyone had sharpish twinges up the centre of their uterus? And feeling in perinium area?
> 
> I have had quite a few pains lately. Some of them shoot to my butt and through my right leg. It is mostly when I am sleeping for some reason and it keeps waking me up. I am trying not to worry about it since there is nothing else happening really and it only happens for a few seconds at a time.Click to expand...
> 
> I had sciatica with my son really early on and kept getting it through the pregnancy, maybe it's that? xClick to expand...

What is that exactly? I will go ask dr. google too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not had any pains this pregnancy really x


----------



## Kiwiberry

OH I looked it up! You know, you might be right. Something happened to me back about 6 years ago. They said I had a "pinched nerve" but they never did any type of testing to find out. It was really painful and I had similar pains to what I have now only difference is then it was extreme. It made it so I could not walk and felt like knives were stabbing me up my legs. This pain is similar but it mostly happens on ome side, sometimes the other but not really. I might have to talk to my doctor about it. What kinds of testing can they do for it?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't have anything my midwife just said it's normal in pregnancy. It used to stop me in my tracks it was so painful x


----------



## Ziggie

I can't say its pain really. Just pings and twinges. Just in weird places!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It could be everything stretching :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty, does it get any worse?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No if anything its worse at the start and eases off I found this too https://www.fitpregnancy.com/nutrition/prenatal-nutrition/watermelon-wonders so that explains why it makes me feel better x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> No if anything its worse at the start and eases off I found this too https://www.fitpregnancy.com/nutrition/prenatal-nutrition/watermelon-wonders so that explains why it makes me feel better x

Oooooh now i want to make those ice pops! The juice sounds nice too, or even a smoothie!


----------



## jennie22

How do I get a ticker


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh the juice deffo. If you click on one of ours Jennie it will come up x


----------



## Mummy to be x

As said above :) just follow the instructions and then use UBB code for this forum x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How's everyone feeling today?! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok but I'm craving really shit food from the takeaway, I'm not even gonna say what I'm craving it's that embarrassing :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha do tell :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Korma sauce and chips....plus Donna meat!!:blush:

I ordered it :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swap that for garlic mayo all over donna meat and it's a deal :rofl:


----------



## Dark_Star

I have exactly one week to wait until my next scan which is also my 'Tell the world' date. Time has been going by SO slowly. 

I had a peanut butter, cheddar, and pickle sandwich yesterday and it was delicious.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Swap that for garlic mayo all over donna meat and it's a deal :rofl:

Haha omg it was so nice but what a load of junk food!! I've gone off al sauces, I used to be a mayo and BBQ sauce lover, but can't stand them now :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmm cheese and pickle!! I love those, I want one now :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What have you done :haha: I want it now! my OH wants the curry sauce on chips now too :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: you won't regret it.....do it! ;)


----------



## Ziggie

Mmmmm. Doner meat pizza with chilli and garlic sauce!!!!

Dark star!! How exciting :D that sandwich sounds vile though :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've actually never had a Donna meat pizza.....mmmmm


----------



## Ziggie

Oh you have to!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Dark_Star said:


> I have exactly one week to wait until my next scan which is also my 'Tell the world' date. Time has been going by SO slowly.
> 
> I had a peanut butter, cheddar, and pickle sandwich yesterday and it was delicious.

That's a bizarre sandwich :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm waiting for my phone to charge so I can order :haha:

I will upload a photo too :icecream: :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh are you ordering? Hurray! I can't wait for the pic :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Food ordered :yipee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm what you having? :pizza:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Chips and donna meat with garlic mayo over the top :happydance:

But it's sods law that my indigestion has kicked in making me feel sick before my food has arrived! :sad2:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I only ate about a quarter :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds so good. Pics!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmmm!!!! Was it nice? ;)


----------



## jennie22

That looks amazing


----------



## ab75

Mummy, you crack me up the way you get all excited over food lol. The thought of most things makes me want to throw up! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love food! I had a toasted Italian sub just now!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It was nice for about 5 minutes before the nausea kicked in again lol. I'll stick to my watermelon today, I think that's going to be my new craving :rofl: it's better than junk food I guess:haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really want watermelon now! DH's mom went ahead and ordered me some with her grocery pick up tomorrow!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The wait seems forever when you really want some, I had a full box yesterday and I've had to start another today because it really helps with nausea! I can't wait to get past this first trimester so I can hopefully feel human again lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I love food! My sickness is starting to disappear now too so I'm eating everything in site :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That 2lbs I put on I've lost but I don't want to lose weight while pregnant :dohh:

From this
to this


Crazy :huh:


UPDATE: I've just heard beans heartbeat!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## ab75

Aawwww thats fab unique!
lol the heartbeat, not the weightloss xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha in a way the weight I've lost could be good because I will now see a bump sooner, maybe. :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's crazy unique! 
Hurray for hearing baby's hb try get a recording :)


----------



## Ziggie

It's fine :D and it was waving :D

https://i57.tinypic.com/o8xete.jpg


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww that's adorable! I'm so jealous of everyone having scans :haha: 

I only found it for about 5 seconds then lost it because I was so excited lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg that scan pic is the cutest!! How many weeks is that?


----------



## Ziggie

Measured at 10+5 today, but that's a bit ahead I think :D which I'm not complaining about!!!! Was so lively!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw yay!! That's great news :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's crazy how much they grow from 10 to 13 weeks!


----------



## ab75

Got early scan tomorrow, sooooo nervous xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know they grow super fast!
What times your early scan? :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I spoke with the nurse this morning about my bleed on Saturday, she said it was normal so no scan for me this week:nope:. So I have to wait until next Thurs to see babe again. I also forgot to get some lemon water this morning, so I'm nauseas today.
How's everyone? Unique congrats on finding heartbeat.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ziggie said:


> It's fine :D and it was waving :D
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/o8xete.jpg

Aww, yay for your scan. I cant wait


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, I spoke with the nurse this morning about my bleed on Saturday, she said it was normal so no scan for me this week:nope:. So I have to wait until next Thurs to see babe again. I also forgot to get some lemon water this morning, so I'm nauseas today.
> How's everyone? Unique congrats on finding heartbeat.

Really? they should always check to make sure. :wacko:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> Got early scan tomorrow, sooooo nervous xx

Good luck! :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I spoke with the nurse this morning about my bleed on Saturday, she said it was normal so no scan for me this week:nope:. So I have to wait until next Thurs to see babe again. I also forgot to get some lemon water this morning, so I'm nauseas today.
> How's everyone? Unique congrats on finding heartbeat.
> 
> Really? they should always check to make sure. :wacko:Click to expand...

I agree they should definitely check you out, my mw sent me straight for a scan last pregnancy when I had brown discharge. I'd definitely look further into that Hun x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I agree I was very disappointed, however, not having any pain is the only reason I'm okay. I really think I bumped the cervix when putting my pill in, so I have been very careful since.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad everything is okay, I think I'd freak out over a spot of blood. 
How's everyone doing today? 

I have my whole entire house to clean and tidy, since being ill and my partner working and not doing anything round the house to help me it's left to me to do and seriously, it's a pigging mess :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good morning, ugh I hate cleaning the house :( it's pouring with rain here and I need to go out and do some food shopping, apart from that I'm not doing much today :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love food shopping :happydance:

I don't know where to start in my house because when I tidy one room my son comes in and trashes it again! My mum used to have him for an afternoon once a week but now she always makes up excuses not to have him 'I don't have food ' I'm working tomorrow' 'I'm too busy' :growlmad: and I could really do with having the place to myself to blitz you know..


----------



## ab75

Been for scan, heartbeat seen, measuring 2 days ahead so 7+5 now. Is a small area of blood that will either come away or be reabsorbed xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Awww so cute :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw unique that's no good :( my mum moved five hours away so I rarely get a break either, it sucks.

Yay that scans great!! Fab news that your measuring ahead too :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got a call from the doctors today, I have to go back in to see the midwife on Wednesday to have more bloods done because apparently the 3rd tube didn't have enough blood in, UGH :( I hate needles.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How are you girls feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

Is anyone else feeling like a sloth? We are having major building work done, so I have no front room currently, and I spend all my spare time in bed.... Was in work today, home, bed. Left bed to eat. Now I'm back in bed. The peace and quiet and horizontal position is just soothing. The other half says getting me out of bed is like getting a bear out of it's cave :lol:

Don't think I could sleep, just want to be still and lazy.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I am feeling surprisingly better today, I had a Mc Donadls earlier for dinner and amazingly I no longer feel nauseous!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I had a mcdonalds too it was yum!!

Bed is the best place for a pregnant lady ;)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> I am feeling surprisingly better today, I had a Mc Donadls earlier for dinner and amazingly I no longer feel nauseous!

I believe you may have passed it to me because I had several bouts of nausea today. Still didn't have my lemon with me :dohh:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have been super tired lately as well. Sleeping all day whenever I can. It was definitely not like that before. I used to only sleep 4-5 hours a night.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too kiwi I can never get up in a morning these days, it kills me and then I'm in bed again for 8pm!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Only a few more hours till my scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg that's so exciting!! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

First thing I will do when I get home is show you guys!! So, do I ask for pictures? Or do I have to take them with my phone? Sorry lol I am so new to this.


----------



## Ziggie

They usually offer them :) but you could ask!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> They usually offer them :) but you could ask!

Oh ok nice! I was a bit confused because I saw people taking pictures of their ultrasounds and I did not know why lol. I thought maybe they did not give out pictures and everyone just took pictures of the monitor. I am so happy to hear they do though!


----------



## Ziggie

Check with them before to be sure!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Can't wait to see photos:flower:mine will be the last to come. Boo! lol


----------



## Ziggie

Mine from last night :cloud9: I have done a thread on why I had this one. Baby was perfect. We saw EVERYTHING. It was soooooo clear. It's little face, and it's arms and legs were stretching around. It was beautiful :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ziggie said:


> Mine from last night :cloud9: I have done a thread on why I had this one. Baby was perfect. We saw EVERYTHING. It was soooooo clear. It's little face, and it's arms and legs were stretching around. It was beautiful :flower:

That scan is super super cute! :cloud9:


----------



## ab75

Love your scan pic zig. Good luck kiwi xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie that scans amazing!! Proper little baby now :)

Kiwi - any updates Hun?

My mw rang me today ladies she's booked me a scan for tomorrow due to my recent losses, I saw baby a week ago but I'm still a little scared. Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I probably won't be online much over the weekend with my OHs family coming down. I am NOT looking forward to all the chaos :nope: 2 mattresses with 4 kids coming down AND MIL. Ooooh boy.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh good luck with that ;) hehe


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies! 

Good luck mummy and UB!

Hope everything went ok kiwi :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope everything goes well, Mummy. 

How was the scan Kiwi? 

I'd love an early scan but I didn't get given one because I had a healthy pregnancy after my loss.

I need it. I'm really dreading Monday but I've got my sons 2nd birthday then too so.. I hope what ever happens in the morning doesn't ruin it x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck with your scan Mummy and Kiwi. Hope everything is fine. 
Ziggy, great scan. It's beautiful.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you not talk with your mw UB and tell her how worried you are? She might squeeze you in for your dating scan a bit earlier. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Could you not talk with your mw UB and tell her how worried you are? She might squeeze you in for your dating scan a bit earlier. X

I think I'll be okay, I haven't worried too much about it just yet it's just always at the back of your mind. I'm in to have more bloods done with her on Wednesday. Joy! x


----------



## ab75

Good luck today mummy xx
good luck mon unique and happy birthday to your LO xx
kiwi, hope your scan went well and that you enjoyed the concert xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Ab. 

By the way girls, my name's Beckii :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I've had my scan and here is baby, I'm measuring one day behind now but baby's heart was strong and it was wriggling all over :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Thank you Ab.
> 
> By the way girls, my name's Beckii :flower:

You will know my name now it's on my scan pic ;) lol


----------



## Ziggie

Aww look :D bet you're thrilled!


----------



## Ziggie

I don't know what my dates are. I am 10w5d by 7 week and 9 week scan and 11w1d from Tuesdays.

Dating scan a week on Monday. Can't come quick enough. Listened to the heartbeat briefly today though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd go by the most recent scan Hun :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! I am going to share this here as well!! Got my scan yesterday, the baby is doing great! Heartbeat measured 169 and they said my EDD was December 31st (well the tech lady not the doctor). I have attached a picture!! My little bean is hanging upside down lol!
 



Attached Files:







WP_000664.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ziggie

Awww congratulations!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations again ladies on the scans. Beautiful babies.
maybe about dec 19th?? Ziggie xx

oh and I'm Amanda xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha kiwi that is so cute!!! I was wondering about you. I had a scan today too and we've got the same EDD :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Haha kiwi that is so cute!!! I was wondering about you. I had a scan today too and we've got the same EDD :)

I know, it is so amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm glad all your scans went well, 4 weeks till mine :cry::haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are you having another a scan anytime? We've got a private one booked for Sunday and the private scan place said that they will take a peek In 4d for us! I'm so excited, hubs couldn't be at today's scan so that's why we've booked one for Sunday :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Are you having another a scan anytime? We've got a private one booked for Sunday and the private scan place said that they will take a peek I'm 4d for us! I'm so excited, hubs couldn't be at today's scan so that's why we've booked one for Sunday :)

Yeah, I got lucky! The doctor that I have wants to see me on June 5th. It was already scheduled before I went in for my first scan since they schedule you with a nurse / ultrasound tech that day. They are 1 of the 2 out of 8 doctors that give a second scan so I am so very excited!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay that's great!!

UB your scan will be here before you know it, is OH still saying no to a private one? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah :( 
He's still saying he just wants to wait till our 12 week scan, spoil sport. I super jealous of all these scans :haha: x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh don't be jealous! Honestly my last 2 have been great to see baby but not so great as to why!! Think I'd opt for a complication free one over the scans though!!

My 12 week scan will be number 5!! But we did have 2 private.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When I'm busy it doesn't even cross my mind, it's just when I see scans lol.

It's been chaos today but as it gets darker they are calming down :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies I've had my scan and here is baby, I'm measuring one day behind now but baby's heart was strong and it was wriggling all over :)
> 
> View attachment 770499

Glad your scan went well :thumbup:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I am going to share this here as well!! Got my scan yesterday, the baby is doing great! Heartbeat measured 169 and they said my EDD was December 31st (well the tech lady not the doctor). I have attached a picture!! My little bean is hanging upside down
> 
> 
> Congrats, glad your scan went well.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I need a scan!! Still feeling a bit scared as this pregnancy hasn't been confirmed at all Yet :-/ phoned the mw and told her my concerns but she just told me to do another test to put my mind at ease! I think I know too much about hcg levels for that to work though. Still not really having any symptoms apart from tiredness but that's usual for me! It's so hard to stay positive and upbeat for ohs sake too :'( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> I need a scan!! Still feeling a bit scared as this pregnancy hasn't been confirmed at all Yet :-/ phoned the mw and told her my concerns but she just told me to do another test to put my mind at ease! I think I know too much about hcg levels for that to work though. Still not really having any symptoms apart from tiredness but that's usual for me! It's so hard to stay positive and upbeat for ohs sake too :'( xxx

Have you got your dating scan booked? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey girls, how have you all been feeling? I had nausea this morning but soon went away YAY :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hey girls, how have you all been feeling? I had nausea this morning but soon went away YAY :happydance: :haha:

Good morning! I woke up feeling a little better than yesterday. Here is to hoping it lasts all day!


----------



## Ziggie

How is everyone today?? I told my parents yesterday! Eeek! All my immediate family know now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi girls I'm good today how are you all?

UB how is the mad house? ;)

Ziggie that's exciting now it's official!!! :happydance:

I'm just on my way to my scan I'm nervous and excited can't wait to see baby :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> Carlyp1990 said:
> 
> 
> I need a scan!! Still feeling a bit scared as this pregnancy hasn't been confirmed at all Yet :-/ phoned the mw and told her my concerns but she just told me to do another test to put my mind at ease! I think I know too much about hcg levels for that to work though. Still not really having any symptoms apart from tiredness but that's usual for me! It's so hard to stay positive and upbeat for ohs sake too :'( xxx
> 
> 
> Have you got your dating scan booked? XClick to expand...

No note yet, have to wait for it to come through the post :-( could be when I'm 14 weeks though so maybe 3 and half weeks :-/ xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck with ur scan mummy to be!
I'm feeling tired today so I'm just lounging in bed at the min. Need to go to the shop soon though and iron oh some work clothes :-( xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

God don't even get me started. I got so stressed and upset because my partner is giving the kids my fruit that makes me feel better. I've got no milk, no bread and now now damn FRUIT :nope: -Breathe-


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> God don't even get me started. I got so stressed and upset because my partner is giving the kids my fruit that makes me feel better. I've got no milk, no bread and now now damn FRUIT :nope: -Breathe-

:rofl: I know I shouldn't laugh Hun, but I had to lol I'm sorry ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was like what the hell is wrong with you Beckii, you can just go buy more! :haha: 

On the plus side I found beans heartbeat again and managed to keep it going :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww! That's amazing can you get a recording so we can listen? :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I tried again but he/she has moved, next time I will!

Do you feel as though you're having a certain sex yet? With my son I was certain I was having a boy at this point :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I tried again but he/she has moved, next time I will!
> 
> Do you feel as though you're having a certain sex yet? With my son I was certain I was having a boy at this point :thumbup:

With my previous pregnancy (mc) I swore it was a boy, I always referred to it as a 'he' this time I've had no idea but at the scan today I said to the sonogropher 'is that HIS arms I can see' then I just kept saying he!


----------



## Ziggie

I saw your scan pics mummy!! Exciting!!! The dr at my last scan kept saying he!! Look at him, his arms are waving, he's saying hello etc!!! 

A week and a day till my next scan!!!!! Hurry up time!!!!!!!!!!!

Listened to the heartbeat, I'm finding it almost immediately at the moment, which is lovely :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I really need a doppler :(


----------



## MorghanW

Ugh, 1st trimester is soooo slow. I got my bfp last Wed and it feels like weeks ago! Everytime I talk with DH about the pregnancy, I have to keep myself from saying "she," it just always pops in my head. So...maybe it's a girl? I'm trying not to get too attached until I get my 2nd beta results on Tuesday, and really, until after my first scan Jun 23rd.


----------



## Mummy to be x

MorghanW said:


> Ugh, 1st trimester is soooo slow. I got my bfp last Wed and it feels like weeks ago! Everytime I talk with DH about the pregnancy, I have to keep myself from saying "she," it just always pops in my head. So...maybe it's a girl? I'm trying not to get too attached until I get my 2nd beta results on Tuesday, and really, until after my first scan Jun 23rd.

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! :)


----------



## Ziggie

Congrats Morghan!! It's very slow. And seems to get slower lol.

Mummy - get one!!!!

Quick 2 hrs to go and only £16!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pocket-F...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4181834258


----------



## MorghanW

If you get a doppler, it's better to lie down and check on the bottom right side, because most uteruses(sp?) dextrovert, or turn to the right, early in pregnancy. I almost always have to check on the right for my patients still in the 1st trimester. Might save you guys some searching/worry.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is that a good doppler? OH said we can get it ;)


----------



## Ziggie

It's a sonoline, so should be ok! If it's crap sell it on, and buy a different one :D

It's already got 13 bids so might jump up, but you can get a new one for £40 I saw on there.... Worth it ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm on the hunt for one now :) I really want one! I had one with my daughter but leant it out and never got it back :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> I'm on the hunt for one now :) I really want one! I had one with my daughter but leant it out and never got it back :(

How rude of that person :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the hunt for one now :) I really want one! I had one with my daughter but leant it out and never got it back :(
> 
> How rude of that person :(.Click to expand...

I know, bitch! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely get a Sonoline B, I love mine! I'm charging my phone now to hopefully find the HB again later :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this evening x


----------



## Ziggie

Tired. So tired all the time!!! Not like omg I could fall asleep tired. Just I want to lay here and not move tired.

When does the fog lift??


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm feeling like that too. All I want to do is sleep and eat. :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies. Congrats Morgan on your pregnancy, I wish you a H&H 9mts. Yay Unique and Ziggy, on hearing heartbeats. 
So I'm 7 weeks today :happydance:and hoping I get to hear hb at next scan on Thursday. I've been feeling pretty crappy ever since 6 weeks. Very upset tummy :sick:. Today I have just been napping. How's everyone?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I went to bed so early last night but took my little man up with me so I could wake up to him on his birthday hehe

Been feeling crappy this morning, as soon as I thought my nausea had gone it's come back to haunt me :dohh:

My partner if off to find out what will happen to our property soon, SO scared. That's not making me feel much better :nope: I'm being a little naughty and having some lucozade because that seems to work x


----------



## Ziggie

Pinkbabi hope you feel better!

Mummy did you buy one??

Good luck today UB :hugs:

I'm lounging in bed as I'm still signed off work.... not sure what to do with myself!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck today UB xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw happy birthday to your little man!!! I hope everything goes ok with your property, let us know how you get on. 

I've not bought a doppler yet, today I will ;)

Well today we are going to South Wales, nearly 6 hours away from us, hate the journey! OHs got a job interview down there :(


----------



## Ziggie

Ahh good luck with that!!! I'm Yorkshire bred originally, and live in Cymru ;) so you know, it's not all bad lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where is that? Lol.

I really don't want to move all that way but looks like we May have too.


----------



## Ziggie

Haha Cymru is wales :D

I love living here :) but my partner is welsh. I don't live in South Wales, but it's got some really nice places down there, and it's close to Bristol and Bristol is brill! It's not bad :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

My partner is welsh too! Where abouts in wales do you live?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you girls, everything is fine and we get to stay as long as the payment agreement isn't broken! It feels like a ton of bricks lifted from my shoulders!


----------



## ab75

Thats great news ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay that's fab news!!! You must be so relieved x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I can actually look forward now and relax! Midwife on the 4th, 7th and 8th we have a motocross event in my town which my partner is crazy for, 11th is OBEM :happydance: :shy:, 15th fathers day and nans birthday then SCAN :thumbup::happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

11th..OBEM?? one born every minute?!?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah!!!! Wednesdays at 9 :wohoo:


----------



## Ziggie

Don't forget 'the secret life of babies' is starting tues at 9pm too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god I'm so excited!!! :happydance:

I thought OBEM only ended a few week back?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know right! I can't believe it's back :happydance: I can't wait to watch that program about babies and cats too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Cats is the one on now isn't it???


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Cats is the one on now isn't it???

Yeah! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm watching it now, how cuuuute!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Unique I'm glad everything worked out for you. Happy Birthday to your lil man.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So what is OBEM? Also what is this show about cats and babies you ladies talking about? I Love babies and cats!


----------



## Ziggie

One born every minute! Fly on the wall series in a maternity ward watching births! Kind cult following! Google it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh kiwi one born every minute is an amazing programme, just what ziggurat said. And the one about cats and baby's is like a documentary into the minds of cats and babys :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Unique I'm glad everything worked out for you. Happy Birthday to your lil man.


Thank you :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh girls I'm mortified. 

What is this pregnancy doing to me! Last night I had a dream I had full on sex with my neighbour while still with my OH :shy: I don't even think anything of this guy! I won't be able to look him normally again now :shy: :rofl: I haven't had it with my OH since finding out I'm pregnant because I'm so paranoid. I don't want to dream ever again! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Oh girls I'm mortified.
> 
> What is this pregnancy doing to me! Last night I had a dream I had full on sex with my neighbour while still with my OH :shy: I don't even think anything of this guy! I won't be able to look him normally again now :shy: :rofl: I haven't had it with my OH since finding out I'm pregnant because I'm so paranoid. I don't want to dream ever again! :rofl: :blush:

:rofl: oh my god this is hilarious lol!! I've ha loads if sex dreams though, to the point I orgasm in my sleep, I mean wtf?!? It's so embarrassing! I'm not even bothered to have sex with my partner so I don't know why I'm having these naughty dreams....pregnancy does crazy things to our bodies :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It wasn't until an hour after I got up I was like no no no WHY! :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Ha I've only had 2 sex dreams, most of the others have just been random!! I'm dreaming every night now. Can't always remember them clearly, just remember I'm dreaming!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg have you told OH?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No way LMFAO :rofl: 

I used to have dreams of him sleeping with other women too but last nights dream is going to haunt me :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha oh gosh!! Just a dream, it was just a dream ;) ha!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am watching that show! I am really interested now. Why are there women giving birth on their knees? Is that possible with an epidural?


----------



## Ziggie

Tend to have much more natural births in the uk. Epidural aren't offered out like sweeties and sections are really only offered in an emergency. Apparently that's a really good position!

FYI I have nothing against pain control, and being a total wuss I'm up for anything lol!! But I want to breastfeed and I want to give it a good shot without painkillers as I've read they make baby sleepy so can make initial feeding harder.


----------



## Kiwiberry

No natural birth here. I am going to take whatever I can get to take away some of the pain. From what I hear you can't give birth on your knees if you have pain medication since I guess it can make your body limbs go numb and harder to work with. So I was wondering if anyone knew if that was true or have any experience in it?


----------



## ab75

You just made me LOL ub!
When I was having dd2 I had spd, lying on my back was agony so she was born with me kneeling. I too never had any pain relief, that was the most comfortable position for her birth xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Barely anyone here in the US gives birth on their knees. I have actually never seen it done here.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Haha oh gosh!! Just a dream, it was just a dream ;) ha!!

A very good dream just a tad embarrassing :haha: :rofl: :blush:


----------



## ab75

You are encouraged here to move around during labour and give birth in whichever position works for you. I'm sure gravity will help too if you are more upright xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I like the one baby show, but does anyone know of any shows here in the US? I want to see what people in my country go through so I can be better prepared. It seems to be really different over in the UK.

Ab: Moving around is probably not an option for me since I will be getting an epi.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I tried it on my knees and hated it so I swapped over to my back and it was so much better. No pain relief just energy drinks, I hope it's as easy this time!


----------



## ab75

Lol UB, is your neighbour hot? Would be mors embarrassing if he wasn't!! Xx


----------



## ab75

More


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> Lol UB, is your neighbour hot? Would be mors embarrassing if he wasn't!! Xx

He's not drop dead gorgeous but he's not dead ugly. He's probably old enough to be my dad though, blurgh. He looks like a thug :dohh::dohh::dohh: :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

Lol, you'll be mortified next time you see him xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He lives 2 doors away, I'm dreading it! I think I'll be going a little red faced :help: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

So does anyone know any American shows about birthing?


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

Kiwi they did a US version. Every other woman had a c section and they all had epidurals! From memory lol


----------



## Ziggie

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-every-minute-usa


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> Kiwi they did a US version. Every other woman had a c section and they all had epidurals! From memory lol




Ziggie said:


> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-every-minute-usa

Thanks! I am going to go take a look now! We have a lot of epi's here because most people can afford it with their insurance. So that is most likely why more people have it done here.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The only one I can remember is One born every minute USA too


----------



## Kiwiberry

You guys ever hear of discovery health doing a show? I thought they did but I can't find much right now.


----------



## ab75

It is free here on nhs but I wanted to experience natural childbirth xx


----------



## Ziggie

We have the nhs here, and they're available if people want them, but they won't do them past a certain point in the birth I don't think.

I think us births are more dr led too? Here you only see the dr if there's complications and it's mostly midwife led :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> It is free here on nhs but I wanted to experience natural childbirth xx

I hate pain, a lot actually. So for me, there is no reason good enough to put myself through that kind of pain. I have had a lot of pain in my life some even worse than childbirth (glaucoma), pain that was not of my choice, So doing it out of pure curiosity or to say "I did it" is simply not a good enough reason for me. If I have the choice to do it as painless as possible then I am going to take it.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't realise how different US was to the UK with pregnancies. 

What do you ladies want to do for labour? I'd love a water birth this time. It was in my plan with my son but by the time I knew it I was 8cm and didn't have enough time to get in there :( x


----------



## Ziggie

The thought of a water birth grosses me out lol! Floating around in all that mess, and having weird wrinkly skin. Irrational or what :D

I have no idea what I want, like I said, I'm a wuss!!!!! I'm just trying to get into the 2nd trimester first lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I didn't realise how different US was to the UK with pregnancies.
> 
> What do you ladies want to do for labour? I'd love a water birth this time. It was in my plan with my son but by the time I knew it I was 8cm and didn't have enough time to get in there :( x

That was the first type of birth I saw on that one minute show! From what I saw it happened really quickly. She squatted down for like 30 seconds and baby came out! I do remember her saying her family has "quick births" though.


----------



## Ziggie

I found out that my dad missed two out of three of us being born!!!!! I'm hoping that's because my mum had quick and easy labours!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow you guys should check out that show "I Didn't know I was pregnant". So interesting that is for sure! 

https://www.discoveryfitandhealth.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/videos/pregnancy-pizza-baby.htm


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had an epidural with my daughter I was in labour for over 48 hours and she was back to back so I just couldn't handle the pain no more lol, but yeah when you have the epidural you can't feel your legs so laying on your back is the only option really, my epidural wore off though and in the end I went to theater for forceps delivery!

This time I know what to expect so I'm trying to prep myself and have a water birth.

Kiwi - I've watched that show 'I didn't know I was pregnant ' before, it's crazy I love it!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That show is crazy, as much as I'd love my baby here with me now I can't wait to see my bump grow. I don't know how I could go from my everyday life to BAMB oh your in labour! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

No way that'd be crazy. I'd like a bit of notice :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know right lol

How is everyone feeling today? I'm sure my sickness comes when I don't eat you know. I wake up and I'm feeling sick so I'll have a slice of toast and I'm fine. Same again lunch time and same again now. I'm meant to be cooking a rogan josh for dinner but the thought of it makes me :sick: as soon as I've eaten I'm fine :/


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm like that too, I want to eat all the time! I Dearnt weigh myself now :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am hooked on the show girls. It is just so crazy how many people actually don't know they are pregnant. I had a friend in high school who went 7 months without knowing she was pregnant or showing at all either. She was really tall and skinny so I was surprised she did not show much. She even had birth control and got her period the entire time so she did not think anything of it until she went to the doctors for abdominal pain. What a surprise that was for her!


----------



## Ziggie

I feel a bit more awake today!! But I am crying more... Lol. Hormonal mess springs to mind. Lots of pressure feeling in my uterus. Hoping it's just baby getting cramped in there and nothing bad!! Not far off 12 weeks now!!!!! I'm closer to 11+5 according to my last scan!!!!!!!!!! Not more bleeding, but a little spotting now and then. Can't wait till my next scan, although not sure how I will cope with the massive wait for the next one after that!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I want to watch OBEM but I've seen them all :haha: 
I feel much better after the curry. Friday I'm going to make patatas a lo pobre, magra con tomate and russian salad I can't wait! Living in Spain for 6 years to come back to the UK I miss the food :(


----------



## ab75

The thought of a water birth grosses me out too, love relaxing in a bath but don't want gunk floating about lol xx
My last 2 labours were to quick for anything anyway, dd1 waters broke and she arrived 1hr 20 mins later, went from 3cm to birth in an hour. Dd2, waters broke and she arrived 50mins later, was 8cm when I got to hosp and she arrived 25mins later xx


----------



## Ziggie

Oooh what on earth is that then UB?? 

Glad it's not just be then Ab lol!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's Spanish tapas apart from the Russian salad obviously. 

Patatas a lo pobre 


Magra 


& Russian salad


With the magra you get some baguette and soak up the juices, mm :icecream: <3


----------



## Ziggie

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Looks amazing!!!! Do you have a good recipe?!


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in with you....I can see that you all have been bonding for a few weeks now!!! I just found out yesterday I'm pregnant again!!! I've had quite the rollercoaster this year (as Mummytobe can attest :winkwink: ) I know that you are all a bit further along than I am, but I have the whole week off from work and sitting at home with nothing to do is driving me crazy, I need a chatty bunch to keep my mind off of things haha!!!

I found out at 9weeks back in March of this year that our lo's heart stopped, I miscarried at about 11 weeks. Then in April I thought I might have been pregnant again because I got a positive HPT and was late. However, it ended up just being leftover hormone from the miscarriage (at 7 weeks past!). We were NTNP since, I was due for some genetic testing in two weeks before we got back on the TTC train.

I felt a bit off here and there but truly didn't give it much thought because my body hasn't been predictable since the mc. When the day came for af and she didn't show, I figured I'd take a test just to make sure (I was planning on downing some wine that night :winkwink: ) so I took one and only waited about 1 minute, when a line didn't show I chucked it in the trash and cracked open the bottle lol

Then a few days later I still hadn't gotten my period and when I bent over to pick something up I threw up a little in my mouth (indigestion is one of my first pregnancy symptoms that hits) and I thought to myself....hmmmmm. So I went to the trash and peeked (hpt was still sitting on top) and holy crap there was a faint second line!!!!!! I was like NO WAY!!!! So I took the second FRER in the box and a line showed up in seconds!!! I've had a bit of brown spotting today (no cramping) and even though I know it's normal it's hard to not worry.

But anyhow.....just wanted to say congrats to you all, and I hope you don't mind a stranger coming into your mix and joining the fun!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god that food looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay eme!!! Welcome to the group nice to see you here :hugs:


----------



## eme

Thanks Mummytobx! 

And omgosh that food looks SO good!!! I might need to make something for lunch now! haha


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Which would you like the recipes for?!

Welcome to the chatty bunch Eme :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome eme!

And all the recipes?? I don't know, everything? lol!

I just cooked and ate a full roast dinner. Soooooo stuffed. First proper meal I've cooked in WEEKS and I enjoyed every bit of it. Yum yum yum yum yum. I even had some left over homemade cauliflower cheese in the freezer and had that too! The works!


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> Which would you like the recipes for?!
> 
> Welcome to the chatty bunch Eme :flower:

Um ALL PLEASE!!! LoL I love cooking and am always looking for new recipes :thumbup:


Also, in case anyone else like watching awesome things that make you cry when your hormones are all over the place haha you have to watch these two little kids on Britains Got Talent. I started crying almost as soon as they started performing haha!!!

https://www.upworthy.com/when-simon-cowell-saw-these-kids-walk-on-stage-he-had-no-idea-what-it-was-going-to-be?c=ufb1


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome Eme! :hugs: 

I have been really wanting chicken corn soup lately. For those that don't know what that is, I ate it growing up living in Pennsylvania with the Amish. Here is a recipe of one of the many versions of the soup you can make! This recipe listed below is slightly different than what I am used to. My foster mom would make it with big square noodles and not just butter noodles. 

https://www.food.com/recipe/pennsylvania-dutch-chicken-corn-noodle-soup-147343

https://www.mykitchenaddiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/2010-10-05_ChickenCornSoup9.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Cauliflower cheese.....yum!!!! I just stuffed my face with pizza!

Thanks for the link eme I will check that out when I get on the iPad :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm kiwi that looks lush, pretty healthy too...since been pregnant I've not seen healthy :haha:


----------



## eme

Kiwiberry said:


> Welcome Eme! :hugs:
> 
> I have been really wanting chicken corn soup lately. For those that don't know what that is, I ate it growing up living in Pennsylvania with the Amish. Here is a recipe of one of the many versions of the soup you can make! This recipe listed below is slightly different than what I am used to. My foster mom would make it with big square noodles and not just butter noodles.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/pennsylvania-dutch-chicken-corn-noodle-soup-147343
> 
> https://www.mykitchenaddiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/2010-10-05_ChickenCornSoup9.jpg

Oooo Amish cooking is so good! Thanks for that link!




Mummy to be x said:


> Cauliflower cheese.....yum!!!! I just stuffed my face with pizza!
> 
> Thanks for the link eme I will check that out when I get on the iPad :)

Make sure you have a tissue ready!!!!


----------



## ab75

Hi eme, welcome and congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've actually not been emotional this pregnancy, I've just been a massive evil moody cow :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

I notice there's a definite theme to this thread that crops up daily :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie said:


> I notice there's a definite theme to this thread that crops up daily :lol:

Is it food....maybe? ;)


----------



## Ziggie

I think I need the rest of the Ben and Jerry's I have in the freezer now... Karamel sutra..... Mmmmmmm


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm currently stuffing my face with galaxy milk chocolate ;)


----------



## eme

Just the other day i got into a tiny tiff while in the car with DH and after about a minute passed of silence I just started sobbing lol when he asked me what was wrong I just bumbled through tears saying "I have no idea!" (I seriously had no idea why I was crying).....well at least now we know what was wrong with me hahahaha!!!!

I've had a pretty short fuse lately too, just the past few days. I'm surprised I'm having many symptoms at all seeing as I'm only just shy of 5 weeks. But maybe that's a good sign? That my hormones are even crazier this time around?? haha I'm sure my husband is thrilled LoL


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am dreaming about the chicken corn soup I wish I had :cry:.


----------



## eme

bwhaha I just went and bought a vanilla gellato icecream with caramel drizzle last night.....I am walking over to eat it now!!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm!!!!


----------



## Ziggie

OMG "someone" has been at my ice cream and there's next to none left!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> OMG "someone" has been at my ice cream and there's next to none left!!!!!!!!

Ut oh lol!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god, I'd kick their butt!!!


----------



## Ziggie

Well there's only 2 of us here, and I don't think it was the dogs!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hubby's in trouble then lol


----------



## Ziggie

Well he's not my hubby and he never will be if he keeps eating my ice cream LOL!!! To be fair, he is cleaning, so I can't complain too much...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Right. I'll start with the Patatas a lo pobre because that's simple. 

4 Medium potatoes, thickly sliced. 
1 Onion
1 Green and red pepper 
Olive oil 
2 Garlic cloves 
Salt


Heat up your oil in a wok and when it's nice and hot add the potatoes and onions and cook stirring occasionally for 10 mins.
 Add the peppers and garlic with some salt and pepper and continue cooking for 10-20 mins until all vegetables are soft. The potatoes will probably break up but thats good, they are lush like that.
 Covering the pan will speed up the cooking time. Once everything is cooked any excess oil can be drained off if you like. 

Magra



Russian salad

Couple of crab sticks
1 can of sweet peas
3 middle size potatoes
4 middle size carrots
4-5 eggs
1 bunch of spring onions
1 bunch of fresh dill
5-6 middle size cucumbers (pickled with salt not vinegar)
Ground black pepper
Mayo


 Boil carrots and potatoes in advance and make sure they cool till room temperature when you start making the salad. Prepare hard boiled eggs in advance, let them to cool down to room temperature as well. Wash spring onions and dill.
 Skin boiled potatoes and dice them into small cubes.
 Skin boiled carrots and dice them into the cubes of the same size you diced potatoes into and put diced carrots and potatoes into big bowl.
 Open can with peas and remove liquid, add to the bowl. Peel eggs and dice them into the same size pieces as carrots and potatoes. Add the to the bowl
 Chop up the crab sticks and dice pickled cucumbers. It is important to take cucumbers pickled with salt not with vinegar.
 Chop spring onions and dill, add to the bowl
 Mix everything and season with ground black pepper and add salt if you feel it's needed. Add mayonnaise and mix everything again, and that's it!

Hope you enjoy them, I'll be making them on Friday and I want them NOWWWW :cry:

Those noodles look so tasty too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Food!!!! Thanks for sharing :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's okay, I hope you can follow my instructions :haha: 

I forgot to ask, when are your next scans?!


----------



## Ziggie

Mine is 9th June :D

There's a program about quads on now! Then secret life of babies straight after!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I am watching that now, my poor OH :haha: he's laughing too so it can't be that bad for him


----------



## Kiwiberry

My next scan is in 2 days on June 5th! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I bet you're both super excited. I have the midwife for more bloods tomorrow. I don't know whether to mention the sharp pains I get but only when turning over though.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am watching this OBEM episode from the US. I like it! I can't wait to watch more! 
https://www.mylifetime.com/shows/on...ode-1-to-medicate-or-not-that-is-the-question



UniqueBeauty said:


> I bet you're both super excited. I have the midwife for more bloods tomorrow. I don't know whether to mention the sharp pains I get but only when turning over though.

I think you should mention it. That way she can give you some piece of mind by telling you its normal :).


----------



## Ziggie

Mention it! Could be ligaments though :)

I'm excited, but the nerves are starting to kick in now!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Wow you guys should check out that show "I Didn't know I was pregnant". So interesting that is for sure!
> 
> https://www.discoveryfitandhealth.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/videos/pregnancy-pizza-baby.htm

Lol, I love that show. I used to watch it all the time.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Welcome Eme, and congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> My next scan is in 2 days on June 5th! :happydance:

:happydance: Me too, first thing in the AM. I just want to sleep through Wednesday, I'm soooo :sleep:. Wake up and see :baby:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll probably forget to mention it knowing me. I'm dreading it today, the first midwife who took bloods didn't bruise me but I have a different woman today :/


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck today UB!


----------



## Ziggie

I hate giving blood. I'm getting used to the idea that pregnancy = a lot of poking and prodding though...


----------



## ab75

Good luck UB. My mw had to take blood from my hand yday as my veins are rubbish, back of my hand is now a bluey purple colour xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!
When I was pregnant with my son the midwife bruised half of my arm it was so painful. Blood spilling out of the tubes :sick: 

On the other hand I managed to find beans heartbeat and it shot up to 170bpm! really loud and I got a video :D How can I attach it here?


----------



## Mummy to be x

If you click go advanced I'm sure it gives you options there! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The file is too large :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh noooo :( I'm not sure how you can change that?


----------



## Ziggie

Upload it to youtube :) or tinypic.com


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Here it is!!! https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30xftyq>&s=8#.U474tvldWSo please excuse the state of me this morning :haha:

HB shot up to 170 bpm after I stopped recording. Oh I love my doppler :haha::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Ziggie

Wah I can't listen on my ipad :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my gosh me neither :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww no! 

*Currently in doctors waiting for midwife!*


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck let us know how you get on x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She didn't even know I'm pregnant :dohh: :dohh: it was a doctor today instead.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why didn't she know you was pregnant? Lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The last test was for HIV but they didn't have enough blood. She looked at me and was like.... you're not pregnant are you? I was like erm yes? :haha: then she sort of chirped up a little.


----------



## Ziggie

How bizarre! I never got my test results back... I'm presume they'd have called me if something was wrong!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> The last test was for HIV but they didn't have enough blood. She looked at me and was like.... you're not pregnant are you? I was like erm yes? :haha: then she sort of chirped up a little.

Yay for more doctors visits! 



Ziggie said:


> How bizarre! I never got my test results back... I'm presume they'd have called me if something was wrong!!!!

I never got mine back either. I go back in tomorrow though!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have my mw on Friday she's coming to my house to take bloods


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My surgery is literally over the road from me so it's no hassle :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great UB. Mines about a ten min drive, I don't mind as I have a car, I could of had another mw closer to my house but I wanted the same one I had with my daughter and previous pregnancy, she's really great :) I definitely think it makes a whole lot of difference when you've got a good mw x


----------



## eme

Good morning ladies! (Im in the US and slept in late, dont judge lol) I was so happy when I discobered this morning no more spotting since yesterday late afternoon. I was dreading using the toilet...and was so relieved when there wasnt anything!! Feeling much better! Lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning to you eme!! Great to here there's been no more spotting :) hope your we this morning x


----------



## eme

Im feeling much better now that my headache is gone. Wrestled with it all day yesterday!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad it's stopped Eme! 

My midwife I had with my son was lovely, I have a midwife now that saw me when I had my son so it's not too bad :) 

Have you managed to listen to the heartbeat? If not I can always snapchat it hehe


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> Here it is!!! https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30xftyq>&s=8#.U474tvldWSo please excuse the state of me this morning :haha:
> 
> HB shot up to 170 bpm after I stopped recording. Oh I love my doppler :haha::cloud9::kiss:

UB!!!! How wonderful!!!!!! That's got to be the best sound ever!


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I haven't :( I'm going to try on my iPad when I get home :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

eme said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Here it is!!! https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30xftyq>&s=8#.U474tvldWSo please excuse the state of me this morning :haha:
> 
> HB shot up to 170 bpm after I stopped recording. Oh I love my doppler :haha::cloud9::kiss:
> 
> UB!!!! How wonderful!!!!!! That's got to be the best sound ever!Click to expand...

Aw jealous I want to hear lol x


----------



## eme

I can't wait to hear that sound for the first time!!! However, I am trying to focus on enjoying every phase of this, this time around. I don't want to be so focused on "what's next" that I miss out on what IS! I'm happy that I'm still in the "only headaches and sore bb's" stage of pregnancy haha


----------



## Ziggie

Such a lazy day. Like every day has been for the last 2 weeks!!! On the plus side I think I just picked the colour scheme for our new front room.... At least I've been productive!!! 

Only 5 more sleeps till my scan...... Argh! Listening to the heart every day at the moment, even though I said I wouldn't. Oh well.... It's still a steady 168bpm :) and I'm 12 weeks tomorrow according to my last scan!!!! Bigger argh!!!! Although I think I'm actually closer to my ticker.

I want chocolate too.

That is all :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been under the covers on the sofa since coming back from the doctors. The lady bruised me too :( I feel so so lazy, it's such an effort just to wash my hair and look decent :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've been sat in the bloody car since 11am! I'm going crazy my back is killing


----------



## Ziggie

You there yet mummy???

I'm getting cabin fever sitting in.... Getting right narky with the OH too....


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My OH has been calling me lazy all day but I don't feel well :sick:

My son is currently shoving his toes into my mouth :rofl:


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> My son is currently shoving his toes into my mouth :rofl:

well I guess that's one way of getting your attention LoL :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He started to get really aggressive lol he's just started to call my OH by his nick name, oops. My fault, he's not happy lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have been sleeping all day :sleep:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm home!!!! Hurray, I'm feeling so sick though..


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> I'm home!!!! Hurray, I'm feeling so sick though..

That is no good! :hugs:
Ginger ale works wonders for me. Even though I do not like ginger all that much it seems to really do the trick.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I'm home!!!! Hurray, I'm feeling so sick though..
> 
> That is no good! :hugs:
> Ginger ale works wonders for me. Even though I do not like ginger all that much it seems to really do the trick.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun I will give that a try


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I find rich tea biscuits, lucozade and watermelon helps my sickness. Nice juicy peaches are good too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have to go bed soon. I'm so stressed for no reason. My OH has been farting all night and it's made me so angry! :o


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have to go bed soon. I'm so stressed for no reason. My OH has been farting all night and it's made me so angry! :o

:rofl: omgosh MINE TOO!!!! His farts were SO LOUD the other night I slept in the guest bedroom!!!


----------



## ab75

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have to go bed soon. I'm so stressed for no reason. My OH has been farting all night and it's made me so angry! :o

Lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Don't even go there with farts girls....my OH is fecking disgusting seriously, I force him in the shower if he's had a farty kinda day


----------



## eme

haha my DH has a nickname for his farts.......LoL He says he's busy playing his "tootba" instead of the tuba...get it? He's musical. LoL


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's the smell omg it was bloody disgusting. He slept on the sofa last night! lol


----------



## Ziggie

Uhm, I'm worse than oh :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

In my defence I do have mild ibs so bloat up something chronic! It all has to go somewhere.... :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: very true!!


----------



## Ziggie

What is everyone doing today? I may actually leave the house (dramatic drum roll!!!) and get some paint samples food our new room! I ventured out with the dogs last night for a short walk in the forest and it was heaven. Even the rain!!! So bored of being in the house now.... And I figure I need to start moving around and getting out more. It's been a week since my bleed and I've only had minimal spotting since then... Gotta road test my body!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My OH said pregnancy farts are the worst :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'm not sure what to do today, we're going to a motocross event on Saturday so I really don't want to spend the money I have now and not have enough spending money there! Choices, choices :lolly:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that's so funny UB!

I'm going to ikea to browse today. And maybe buy :haha:


----------



## ab75

I am worse than oh too but I blame pregnancy, lol.
Girls and I have dentist today and my exemption card arrived this morning so perfect timing xx


----------



## Ziggie

I just made my facebook announcement :D not sharing till after my scan Monday if all is ok (,fingers crossed), but the sun was briefly shining and it involves a photo so I took the opportunity! I love it :lol:


----------



## Carlyp1990

This week's has been a good week!
Scan date finally came through and is 25th June so ill be 13+6 and we got a doppler yesterday and I manage to find the heartbeat! It was amazing!! OH made a video on his phone too. Tried again this morning and found it for a few seconds but then it disappeared and I couldn't find it again.

My plans for today include lots of housework and revision for an exam I have tomorrow :-( my concentration levels are near non existent at the moment though so I don't think I'm going to do very well :-( xxx


----------



## Ziggie

That's great carly!!

I think my fatigue has finally gone. I'm feeling downright bouncy in fact. Kinda excited for no reason lol. The fog has lifted!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ziggie said:


> That's great carly!!
> 
> I think my fatigue has finally gone. I'm feeling downright bouncy in fact. Kinda excited for no reason lol. The fog has lifted!

YAY!! I can't wait for that to happen to me :cry:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

If I lounge around doing nothing I feel awful but if I make the effort to get up and dressed do something I feel fine, almost normal!! Haha xxx


----------



## eme

Good morning from the US ladies!! I got great news in the middle of the night last night, my friend's ultrasound picture!!! So funny how we can get so wrapped up in someone else's pregnancy!!! LoL Everything is great for her and I"m so pleased!!!

It's a rainy, foggy morning here...which I happen to be loving! I wish I could have some coffee though...I know it's "okay" to have coffee throughout pregnancy, I'm just uber paranoid this time around so I'll just maybe have some hot cocoa instead?? (although I'm sure that has caffeine too) :coffee:

I have no real plans today, just going to laze around the house...maybe do some laundry and try to clean the upstairs...the bedrooms up there have clothes strewn here and there, etc...but for now it's just nice listening to the birds and the rain :winkwink:


----------



## eme

ah but I DID manage to paos this morning haha and my line is getting darker!! :happydance: I know they say not to judge the progression of the pregnancy on the darkness of the line but to that I say phooey!! haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hurray for dark lines eme!!

My house needs a good clean too it's so yucky! 

Carly I know what you mean about getting dressed to go out the house and feeling better, I think sometimes staying in been lazy makes you feel worse doesn't it, good bit of fresh air does wonders ;)

Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My bruise is finally starting to fade!


Carly your scan is 2 days before mine, we have the long wait together! lol

I went to get my bits for the tapas today I just have 0 motivation to cook it all, argh!


----------



## eme

Ouch!! Hope it doesn't hang around too long UB!


----------



## ab75

I too feel much better for getting ready and walking to the dentist. I am going to make sure I go out every day now as I feel so much chirpier for it and feel more energetic(well slightly, lol) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ouch UB that looks sore. 

How are you ladies this evening?

I have the mw tomorrow but today I think I've done too much, every time I bend down or get up I get like a sharp pain in my lower tummy (we're baby is) it also feels quite heavy down there and crampy now and again, nothing painful really but il mention it to my mw in the morning x


----------



## eme

It may just be sore muscles/ligaments from all the moving you've done. She'll probably just suggest you take it easy over the next few days. I'm much of the same, peeing more regularly now though haha 

Read a great article about all the insane complications that not drinking enough water can cause in pregnancy (we ALL should be drinking 96oz a day...even more so once we hit 8months) so I've been trying to focus on getting enough water. It can even help eliminate spotting!!! SO yeah, basically waterboarding myself haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow I've not heard of that before!


----------



## eme

yeah it helps with proper circulation (your blood gets thick when you are dehydrated), helps keeping your kidney's functioning properly to help you flush out toxins, ensures amniotic fluid levels stay where they should (it needs to be replenished every HOUR!), etc. SO yeah, make sure you're getting your water!!!! Oh, yes, and it also helps minimize morning sickness!! Because dehydration magnifies the side effects of nausea!


----------



## eme

https://giftedjourneys.com/96-ounces-of-water-a-day-helps-keep-contractions-bleeding-and-bp-issues-at-bay

and this one too

https://www.hydrationcentre.com/water-pregnancy


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how's everyone? Well I had my second scan this morning, it was actually pretty stressful. My dr was having a hard time seeing where baby was in the sac, and basically said she wasn't sure what she saw was baby. But after what seemed like forever, she found it and we heard the hb (153bpm) :happydance:. I could tell she was relieved, which helped me a lot, cause I was scared to death. The sac was measuring 7w2d and I'm 7w4d, but she said it was fine. They couldn't measure baby because they never got a good view. Ugh, it was so clear last time, this time was weird:shrug:. But we were able to see the little heart flutter on the screen, so I was happy with that.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg that's amazing.....off to get water ;)


----------



## eme

Mummy to be x said:


> Omg that's amazing.....off to get water ;)

It might help your tummy feel better!!!


----------



## eme

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone? Well I had my second scan this morning, it was actually pretty stressful. My dr was having a hard time seeing where baby was in the sac, and basically said she wasn't sure what she saw was baby. But after what seemed like forever, she found it and we heard the hb (153bpm) :happydance:. I could tell she was relieved, which helped me a lot, cause I was scared to death. The sac was measuring 7w2d and I'm 7w4d, but she said it was fine. They couldn't measure baby because they never got a good view. Ugh, it was so clear last time, this time was weird:shrug:. But we were able to see the little heart flutter on the screen, so I was happy with that.

Oh so happy for you!!! Those first few moments when they're trying to find the baby, I swear it's like the whole world stops and it's just you, that grainy screen, and your thumping heart!

It's possible your uterus is in a different position this time around? Muscles tightening can move/shift it some and depending on where baby settled in, it could just be at a tough angle at this point. The heartbeat rate sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I think my nervousness made me sick. I actually went back to work for a few hours and now I'm home on the couch. I feel a little better now that I'm home. Going to try to get some water down now.


----------



## eme

yeah, nerves like that can really wipe a person out! Rest up and take a few really deep, soothing, relaxing breaths =)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad to hear everything was okay, I'd of been so scared. 

I managed to cook all the food! 


When I stared my nausea kicked in which is a total bummer.
My partner is at the neighbours house having some drinks, normally when he goes over there he's back at stupid o'clock, drank too much and we argue so I've said he'd better not start that crap again especially when pregnant! There's a woman over there who continuously flirts with him and he's admitted to flirting back. She got her boobs out to my partner and a friends boyfriend just to show her 'nipple piercings' I mean seriously and he wonders why I dislike her you just don't do that. She told my partner that she had a corset and tutu so he said oh yeah, go put it on then. When I heard I was like no, really? It really gets me down at the fact he flirts with her when his fiancé is at home with his child :nope: this was a couple of months ago, I really don't want it happening all over again. :sad1:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww, I'm sorry you're going through that Unique. Let's hope he gets his act together soon or you might have to show him some of that pregnancy rage I've been reading about. Lol:haha:


----------



## eme

Yeah that's just stupid behavior and completely insensitive. I vote for unleashing the pregnancy rage too!!! :devil: :gun: :trouble:

As for ms. :holly: she's apparently an attention whore tramp....no one in their right mind just whips out their bb's to men to show them their piercings! Especially men who are in known committed relationships. Mine wouldn't be going over there at all if she was there, point blank.


----------



## eme

PS the food looks awesome!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB!! If that was my OH id of told him he bloody well isn't going over there and I would give that slut a slap!! Who the heck gets their tits out to men, I mean wtf? Dirty hoe!!!

I'm so sorry your going through this you must feel so shit, I hope your partner think twice about flirting back with her and tells her to fuck off! Is she gonna be there tonight? 

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sorry about my language lol


----------



## eme

haha I loved your language!!! Because that's what we're ALL thinking!!! lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl:

UB you should go over there and bring your OH back home, hope your ok Hun


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah she's there. If she wasn't she'd still come out because she'd see my partner there. If I didn't let him go he'd just say I let him have no freedom bla bla bla. She's always got her cleavage on show when he's there too and of course he's going to look.. he used to say the flirting was just having a laugh, when they first met she said if she wanted him she could have him, I was like are you fucking serious? She knows I hate her too. He went over there at 6:30 so no idea what time he's going to come home!

Oh and to top it off she's the mother of the year going 3 doors down to drink outside while she leaves her 3 year old IN the house on her own asleep! No monitor, no window open, door shut. Really? :/


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB I'd let him say that if I were you, this isn't fair on you having to deal with this stress when your pregnant xx

What a fucking joke she is, you should give her a piece of your mind and tell her to back off, slag. You should also report her to social services, that's terrible. X


----------



## eme

yeah I couldn't care less if my DH whined about his 'freedom'...you can tell him he can have all the freedom he'd like but as far as that slut is concerned, that's not a 'freedom' he can have! That's BS.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm normally more worked up than I am now but I just keeping thinking of my boy upstairs and bean. If I get myself worked up I won't be able to stop myself raging. If he's back later than 10 then I'll be having words! 

I almost cried watching Corrie, poor Carla :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good for you Hun but don't take no crap.

Omg I know how awful is it :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've had to have it out with him because I thought I saw him grasp her breast but he's saying I'm seeing things. Before that I saw him rubbing her mouth with his hands and I asked him why and apparently she licked his armpit, like wtf? I'm in tears now because I'm sure I saw him touch her :cry: he said 'Er why the hell would I go near that' 'I didn't touch her, you're seeing things. I know what I saw :sad1:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can you see them? Wtf? This is so not good Hun, if that's what you seen you need to take action, your pregnant with his child and have his son upstairs in bed!! Go drag him out that house by his hair!

Are you ok? 

Fucking hoe she is! 

:hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I definitely know what I saw I'm sure he did. How can you 'imagine' things like that. He's not going to admit it. They're all sat outside and I went to the kitchen to get water and saw it :nope: I fucking hate that girl :finger::trouble::grr::gun:


----------



## eme

I agree....it's not fair at all to you. In relationships there's always a give and take. Always a middle meeting ground. But this situation is not one of them. He's basically placing a higher importance on him continuing to behave like a bachelor and being able to flirt around with a slutty hoe, over you...his future wife, mother of his children. It's unacceptable. 

Men are very good at making us feel like we're "crazy" when they don't want to grow up or change something they know isn't right. This is a non-negotiable situation and for your peace, it needs to stop.


----------



## eme

And as wrong as she is to carry on like she is with him (all of them) HE'S the one reciprocating and touching HER. Turn the anger where it belongs....not to the hussy that has no hope, but to the man that's pledged himself to you and is behaving worse than some single men would. I have guy friends that wouldn't even choose to be around that, period. Single or otherwise.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Hun. I agree with eme this is just not fair if my man behaved like that I'd kick him where it hurts and chuck him out, I know that sounds harsh but YOUR his woman and he shouldn't be treating you this way :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I just can't believe it's happening again. If he asks to go over there any other day all hell will break loose. I do not want him near that fat tattooed slut who has no self respect! How would he like it if I go and grope a mans crotch and just say oh you're seeing things. That's exactly how it is only he didn't know I was watching! 
I can't let him see me being upset because it will just get turned round onto me, it always does. This is why I just cry it out and forget it even happened. 

I asked what time he was coming back and he just said soon because he's only got 1 beer left, that was at 9 o'clock.

I think I've cried enough now, I'm to drained to be able to. Shit always happens when that girl is involved and he thinks I don't know and won't know about it!. It was my friends boyfriends girl who told me about the slut getting her tits out. ARGH she makes me rage!


----------



## Mummy to be x

You should never cry it out and never just leave it and forget it Hun, no way! Don't you do that. Tell him to get his arse home now or else, you shouldn't put up with this.


----------



## eme

As good as it is to cry things out, that's not going to fix the situation. And if it's not addressed here, it's just going to come out in different ways down the road, in different circumstances. 

I know that confrontation is exhausting and the fear of how someone may react can cause one to forgo it altogether. But it's not going to get any better....and again, it'll just rear it's ugly head somewhere else. It's about honoring and respecting you. He may not understand why it upsets you, and that's not the point, he doesn't need to understand. 

What he DOES need to do is understand that as a man and a man that's pledged to someone, someone who is carrying his child....he has an obligation to ensure that you always feel safe and loved within the relationship. Right now you don't feel either. 

It's not about 'freedom' or jealousy or anything like that.....it's about honor, respect, and ensuring that both of you feel cherished and safe.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I couldn't agree more with what you've said. I've just managed to calm myself down for the babys sake, I really didn't want to get worked up. He's still over there drinking. We're meant to be going to this motocross thing this weekend and there's £10 missing from my purse which leaves us with £10 spending money! It's £30 for entry as it is. I had £80 aside for the day, what a joke.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Has he taken the ten pound out your purse?

I'm glad you've calmed down for baby's sake that's good, I'm not sure I'd be able to do that, I know how you feel though my ex was a nasty piece of work who used to flirt and try it on with every woman about, he cheated and would text other woman, he also had a secret phone and when I found that, that topped it off for me, he had to go.....he is my daughters dad so we still have to keep in touch but I hate him.

I know I've gone a bit off track there but I guess what I'm getting at is that you don't deserve any of this Hun, your pregnant....pregnant with HIS baby you don't deserve to be left at home while he goes and does what he pleases, like eme said, you should deffo get things out in the open and really explain to him how you feel maybe doing it tonight won't be a good idea if he's drunk? Maybe tomorrow? I don't know but don't keep quiet, chat with him and express how you feel x


----------



## eme

Yeah it sounds like there are a few things that need to be addressed. It's best to do it when he hasn't been drinking so tomorrow is probably best. However, if you don't say anything at all tonight about being upset, he could view a conversation another day as you "blind-siding" him or "bringing up old junk".

So when he comes home I would calmly tell him that tomorrow, when you both have a few minutes, that there are things you need to discuss. This will give you time to calm down, collect your thoughts and words, and decide what the MOST important issues are that need to be addressed.

It's not JUST this woman and how he behaves with and around her, it goes deeper than that....and also if the missing money was to pay for his drinking tonight or something, that's another issue that needs to be addressed. Basically, to me, it sounds like it's coming down to an utter lack of respect for you and the relationship you have. He's devaluing you with his behaviour and lack of consideration. The two of you should come first in both of your minds....both you and him in his mind and vice versa. And right now it seems like all he cares about is himself. Even if his words say something differently, his actions do not.


----------



## Ziggie

I'd fucking kill him if he was mine. Luckily mine knows that...

Not on.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He would definitely of drank too much tonight, this 1 beer has lasted him an hour. He always bullshits me when he goes over there. One night it was 12 oclock then it was 1am then it was 4am what the hell will it be tonight. I got offered to go over but he knows I can't f*cking drink so he was like she's ill, I'll come over though! not oh is it okay If I pop over there? Sick of this shit :growlmad:
If I mention anything about him being over there he will say he has no friends, he doesn't get out and then he'll say I'm controlling him bla bla bla I just don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely don't listen to that, you don't control him, no way! Could someone watch your son tomorrow? Maybe then you could let it all out to him and chat etc, don't let him bull shit you nomore or he will do it forever, I don't mean to sound harsh Hun I just don't agree with you been treat like this x


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> He would definitely of drank too much tonight, this 1 beer has lasted him an hour. He always bullshits me when he goes over there. One night it was 12 oclock then it was 1am then it was 4am what the hell will it be tonight. I got offered to go over but he knows I can't f*cking drink so he was like she's ill, I'll come over though! not oh is it okay If I pop over there? Sick of this shit :growlmad:
> If I mention anything about him being over there he will say he has no friends, he doesn't get out and then he'll say I'm controlling him bla bla bla I just don't know what to do about it.

It needs to be addressed because if you don't it will just burn resentment into you and will just grow into more and more resentment. Soon the socks he leaves on the floor will piss you off, the TV being too loud will piss you off, etc etc etc because it will fester.

If left unaddressed as well, it could eventually be the undoing of your relationship altogether. If you get tired before he gets home and want to go to sleep, leave a note where you know he'll see it, tell him you need to talk with him in the morning, and then hash it out like your relationship depends on it! Because it does.

You can't stay in a relationship like this, it borders on emotional abuse (neglect). So, even though it's hard, and it's likely to be ugly, you need to hash it out with him and find a way to make this work for both of you. Have his 'friends' over to your place, if people ask why you aren't drinking say you're on medication and can't,e tc.


----------



## ab75

Sorry you are going thru this ub. I had an ex like that and no way would I put up with that again. I know that its difficult when you are living it but I wouldn't be putting up with that now.
Did u say earlier on in the week that it was him that liked the motorsport event? If so I would take the money, take your son and blow the money on a fun day, just you and your boy. Just my opinion tho. 
I can remember how I used to feel and its not nice xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It only ever happens when he's over the road, it's like he wants to be there because she's there and we all know when we've had a few we get giddy and flirty. It's ridiculous. He hasn't even taken his phone :shrug: I might just go and sit on the door step again and watch them, have a hot drink.


----------



## eme

And quite frankly, who gives a $#!! if he doesn't have friends, that's not your fault and it's not your problem. That's not your 'burden' to bear.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why hasn't he taken his phone? Don't sit on the doorstep, walk over and kick his backside across the road back home!


----------



## ab75

And if she has left her child at home alone, phone the police xx


----------



## eme

^^^^this!


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> And if she has left her child at home alone, phone the police xx

Yep then she will have to leave! :)


----------



## eme

although, they'd all know it was more than likely you who called and that just might make things ugly.........but regardless, this absolute disrespect HAS to stop and you're the only one who's going to make that happen.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well she's just come knocking on my door because she was talking about me behind my back. I said to her if you have something to say then say it, then she said something and I called her a fat bitch and now she's at the door! My OH is like come on, come and have your say I'm not getting worked up over it again!


----------



## ab75

Tell her to fuck off, you have a sleeping child upstairs xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He woke up so I put him in my bed. I had the other girl shouting the odds at me and my OH then MY next door neighbours threatened to call the police on them. 

Oh yeah. My OH is now ignoring me and he hasn't touched me even though I'm here balling my eyes out. :/ :(


----------



## eme

Your OH is siding with HER?!?! Hun, seriously, this needs to be addressed head on tomorrow. You can't keep living like that and you can't let your children see him treating you that way. Allowing it or ignoring it is the same as saying it's okay.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

All I want him to do is hug me but I shouldn't have to ask him for one, why should I. 

I may as well just go get into bed with my little boy.


----------



## ab75

You shouldn't have to ask and he shouldn't be siding with her.
Try to calm down for your little boy and your little bean. Your OH needs to realise, tomorrow, how he has made you feel xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll be waking up with golf ball eyes tomorrow. I just can't believe he's not said anything to me. His friend said he's sorry for what the girls said to me and the situation. Ugh I may just go bed :sleep:


----------



## ab75

Why would he side with her!? You are the mother of his children!!
I hope you manage to get some sleep xx


----------



## ab75

Good morning ladies, hope you are all well. 
UB, hope you get things sorted out today xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning thanks for being there last night :hugs:
Basically what was my friend but probably isn't now has told my partner not to go over there anymore which was obviously my fault because I shouted at the girl we were talking about? she was talking about me behind my back and she even said I'm fully aware she's sat there. Who wouldn't shout at that? My eyes are so sore and puffy this morning. Where we live we have 0 friends so he's blamed me for last night and them falling out. When I piped up about him not touching me and the least he could do was hug his upset partner he said I don't deserve it but he caved in. At least i know it wont be happening again.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god I'm sorry but what an absolute dick head! Has he apologised for his terrible behaviour? I don't understand it, you did absolutely nothing wrong it's so unfair.

How are you feeling today? Hope your eyes aren't too sore :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No I had to say sorry believe it or not. My eyes are big and puffy and to top it off my boy threw his toy truck at me this morning and cut my lip open :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why on earth did you say sorry? That's just not right you did nothing wrong you shouldn't be made to feel like you did! :hugs:

Ouch that sounds sore I hope he hasn't done too much damage the little monkey :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm just going to forget all about it but if she storms at me again and my partner doesn't stop her I won't be happy. These hormones don't help with crying because once I've started I seem to cry about everything! I was emotional with my son at the start too. My nausea seems to have eased though. Going ti have a look for baba on the doppler now :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry your having a rough time. Don't think you should have apologised! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

What a nightmare. You're supposed to be a team. A partnership! Never settle for second best.

As for me today... I'm still in bed!!!! I might be back in work Tuesday but I have 3 weeks leave booked after next week. Its going to KILL me when I go back. I will have been off work about 5 weeks. Insane!!!!!


----------



## ab75

Aahhh Zig lucky you, my dd2 woke up unsettled at 3am, got back to sleep then dd1 got up at 550am!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm just waiting for the mw, I think she may do my bloods, I hate that bit :(

Ziggie I bet your going insane!


----------



## ab75

Good luck with mw mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck with the midwife!

My next door neighbour just knocked on my door and said sorry to my OH for how she spoke to the girls last night but my what was 'friend' was drunk and was pushing it. My next door neighbours don't mess around and if they say shut up before I come down there and make you, they will. I know that they would take our side because they don't like the girls as they threw mud at their sons/nephews window a few weeks back when they were drinking and smashing bottles. I'm not sure what they're talking about. I feel a little embarrassed for crying so much because my hormones just took over!

UPDATE: The girl next door (butch lesbian so you don't imagine a girly girl :haha:) will be having words with the girls now they're going to be sober. God help them :dohh: It's nice to know your neighbours will stick up for you :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How's everyone feeling today? I can't believe how fast these weeks are going by. This thread has definitely helped.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so sorry UB for everything you are going through. That must be so hard to deal with. I can't say I would have handled that situation as well as you did. I am glad things have calmed down now and you have neighbors who are willing to stick up for you. 

As for me, i had my 2nd scan yesterday! Baby's heartbeat was 177 this time and I am exactly on track with my ticker at 10 weeks 1 day (as of yesterday of course).
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Glad your scan went well kiwi.
I feel ok today nausea wise, just very tired and I now have piles, so sore xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Glad your scan went well kiwi.
> I feel ok today nausea wise, just very tired and I now have piles, so sore xx

Glad you feel a little better today! What are piles?


----------



## ab75

Haemorrhoids xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Haemorrhoids xx

Oh no!! How did that happen? Are you ok?
I looked up what those are, you poor thing :(.


----------



## eme

Good morning ladies!! So last night out of NOwhere my boobs got INSANELY sore!!!! Like, ridiculously so! And haven't stopped, hello hormone surge!!! I'll take it though!!! Helps me to think that LO is snuggling in tight :thumbup: I've also (in the 1hr I've been awake) have had to run to the loo twice because of the trots lol (I blame all the water I drank yesterday, probably flushing out my innards! haha)

I will only be accessing the forum through my phone today so if I'm slow to respond, ya'll know why =) 

UB, I'm glad things seem to have calmed down but I do have to say, not only should you NOT have been the one to apologize, your OH should have been the one defending you, not just the butchy neighbor. But I am glad that you have at least one person there that will stick up for you! I know it's hard with the commitment you have and the children you have....but a relationship that makes you apologize for someone else's horrid behaviour as if it were your fault is one that needs some reflection and a good hard honest look at things that need to be addressed outside of heated moments.

No one is their best in the heat of an argument and rarely are things addressed properly at those times. Hope things stay smooth for you! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Kiwiberry said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Haemorrhoids xx
> 
> Oh no!! How did that happen? Are you ok?Click to expand...

It's just another lovely side effect of pregnancy lol. Had them both times before xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Haemorrhoids xx
> 
> Oh no!! How did that happen? Are you ok?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just another lovely side effect of pregnancy lol. Had them both times before xxClick to expand...

I feel so bad for you :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

Thanks kiwi, I got ointment today so hopefully they will have settled down in a couple of days xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm glad your scan went well :) 

My piles we so so much worse in the 3rd trimester and after birth. I couldn't sit down without being in agony and TMI but they never went away just got extremely small so no doubt I will suffer from them again! A friend of mine who announced she was pregnant when I found out at 4 weeks is finding out what she is having when I have my scan, I will be so so so jealous if she has a girl! I have a girls name picked out, pram and my son keeps calling Aimee-Jo! (No idea how)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I will be able to find out what I am having at the end of July. So excited!! The OBGYN I go to does it at 18 weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies.

Ab I'm so sorry you have piles x

I'm finding out at 16 weeks what I'm having I'm so excited :) 

Hope everyone is ok on this lovely sunny day!

UB I'm glad your neighbours sticking up for you Hun, hope your oh is been good to you today. 

I've seen the mw and she did my bloods but because I had a scan with the nhs at nine week she said I won't get another til my twenty week one but she said she's going to wangle me one at about week 14 ;) love my mw! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, that is so sweet of your mw!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You have a lovely midwife!

I asked my partner if we could go private to find out what sex it is but he wants to wait. Why do men want to wait!!!! :haha: :dohh: 

I will be finding out at the start of August, it seems so far away.


----------



## eme

UniqueBeauty said:


> You have a lovely midwife!
> 
> I asked my partner if we could go private to find out what sex it is but he wants to wait. Why do men want to wait!!!! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> I will be finding out at the start of August, it seems so far away.

Ugh mine too! Lol I want to know, he wants to wait. So I said fine, you can wait and I just wont tell you! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I honestly think I'd cave in sneaking off to the girls clothing in Asda :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I'm not going to find out. Unless I cave, which I don't think I would. I think it makes it a bit more exciting :D

Oh hates surprises and really wants to know!

He didn't hate it when I surprised him with a kindle this morning though... Lol. Early Father's Day present :D told him, I can't predict what might happen with the baby, but today he's a daddy, so he needs a Father's Day pressie (I know it's not yet, but I might be away then). I'm too good, I know, I know :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ziggie that's sweet!

UB can't you just go on your own ? Don't tell him :rofl:

I know I do love my mw she's been good to me she sat and chatted with me for around thirty minutes about my worries of misscarrying again and said if I'm ever panicking to give her a call and she will call the EPU to arrange a scan (we can't self refer here)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He'd notice the money missing ;)

I don't know what to get my OH from my son for Fathers day! :help:


----------



## Mummy to be x

When even is Father's Day? :blush:


----------



## eme

In the US its the 15th of June...not sure if its the same across the pond since ya'll had Mothers dayon a ddifferent day thsn we did. 

I finally got an appointment tomorrow fory 1st blood draw!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck eme, I had my first blood draw today! Yack!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck with bloods and I hope you don't get bruised. I look like a junky :( 

Fathers day is the 15th :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I better get shopping then hadn't I :haha:


----------



## eme

I know, me too! Not sure what I'll get him but I'll figure it out lol 

Im actually excited to get my bloods done haha I just feel like I'll finally have a concrete answer as to how things are going!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh are your bloods for HCG eme?


----------



## eme

Yes! And progesterone :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck keep us updated :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. :)

How are we all today? It's gone awfully quiet in here ;) hope everyone and little bumps are well! <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I have a cold :cry:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh kiwi that's rubbish! Rest up Hun :hugs:

Look at your scan pic too....how sweet!


----------



## eme

I was thinking the same thing! Things are okay, still having a bit of brown spotting on and off. Always a very small amount mixed in with the cm so I'm hoping it's just an overly sensitive cervix. Haven't dtd with DH since finding out so I know it's not from sex, but I am taking progesterone suppositories so possibly they're irritating my cervix. 

Going in a bit to get my bloods drawn, will have the second draw on Tuesday next week so I should know something by Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Try not to worry about the spotting Hun. 

Good luck with the blood draw too :)


----------



## eme

thank you...I feel much more calm this time around...even with the spotting. I guess it's because I know if something is wrong already, there's not much to be done about it. I'm doing all I can to be healthy so I know it's not in my control. 

I'm much more objective this time around =) it's the not knowing that's annoying haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it sounds daft but my midwife said when things are going good you feel totally different, I felt different this time round and so far so good. I think this is your time too :)


----------



## eme

Thank you!!! I'm hoping!!! But yeah, maybe I feel good because I haven't had any tests or scans to tell me otherwise hahahaha!!!

I'm so glad things are going along well for you, it's time we all got our baby's to hold!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey eme, good luck with the bloods. I had a little bit of spotting at 7w1d, ended up going to the ER for it and it was nothing. How far along are you? You know you can go to the ER to get an early ultrasound if you suspect a mc on the way. All you have to do is tell them you have spotting and you are worried it could be a mc. They will perform an ultrasound and even check your cervix. They won't be allowed to tell you much about your baby but they can at least confirm that you are not having one by checking your cervix and making sure little bean has a hb. They told me how far along I was, what my cervix was like, and the hb of the baby.


----------



## eme

Omgosh easiest blood draw ever! Seriously not a pinch, sting, nothing! I didnt even know the needle was in my arm haha! Barely a pink dot on my arm!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Why do I always get the feeling everyone ignores my posts.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your bloods went well eme.

Kiwi - if I've ignored your posts I've not done it on purpose, I'd never purposely ignore someone, is everything ok?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Glad your bloods went well eme.
> 
> Kiwi - if I've ignored your posts I've not done it on purpose, I'd never purposely ignore someone, is everything ok?

Oh I am ok. I do not mean you hun. I am just talking about random people. I show an interest in their life and they ignore my post. Just makes me feel like they think their better than me. It happens a lot all over the boards.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I have ignored a post of yours Kiwi it wasn't on purpose.

I've been out all day today at the Redbull pro nationals and hadnt eaten till now. Feeling soooo sleepy! zzz


----------



## DolceBella

Hey all! Just noticed this thread... Waiting for first tri to end is torturous! I would love to kick back and just enjoy it, but I still feel so limited with most people not knowing about the baby yet. I'm tired of hiding my enormous bump, tired of pretending to drink so people won't notice, and just tired of being tired!

We want to wait to announce until after the nuchal scan, especially because I started out thinking this LO was a blighted ovum. But before then, I have at least 4 family engagements to get through. 

Ugh!


----------



## DolceBella

Kiwiberry - I've been stalking around.... I enjoy your posts!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry you feel this way kiwi :hugs:

UB - how was your day? :)

Dolcebella - welcome!! This is a lovely group to chat in :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome DolceBella :) 

My day was good thank you! we had a huge down pour and we got absolutely soaking. It literally looked like I jumped in a pool fully clothed lol. I'm glad we're local or we'd of been screwed. I treated my little boy to his first motocross top as that's what my partner would like him to get into as that's what he used to do! 

How has your day been?

Does anyone have any idea what I can do with getting more energy? I'm so tired all the time and ready for bed at like 4pm :(


----------



## Ziggie

Kiwi - don't let the hormones get the better of you!! :hugs:

UB - my only advice is get into bed and lay there!!!! That's all I did....!!!

I'm SO FAT!!!! I feel like I've suddenly gained a stone. All the eating and no exercise has caught up with me :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'll have no nanny nap then lol. We must share our little bloat bumps soon before we get big :haha::flower:


----------



## Ziggie

I daren't!! I look massive, and not nice massive!! Rather share when it's unmistakable baby and not just gas and chub lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Can you 'feel' it yet? It's started to get hard on my lower abdomen now (past the jelly belly) :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I don't think so but I don't really know what I'm feeling for to be honest!! I know baby is there as I find it immediately now with the doppler, don't have to push or anything, it's just there!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eee just noticed you're a cherry! :D


----------



## eme

Hi Ladies! I'm up early (in the US) ;-) it's an early start to my day, alarm went off at 3am (0300)!! The on and off spotting continues, still no cramping at all, but this morning it was pink instead of the usual brown. It wasn't very much at all...I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone suppositories are causing it due to an overly sensitive cervix (?) 

I didn't push it up as far last night thinking that, and of course, this morning is the first time with pink spotting :nope: I'm trying to remain level headed about it all, I know only time and tests will tell......sigh.

On the other hand though I had wicked bad nausea and indigestion yesterday!!! UGh! I was burping up acid all day long and had the constant feeling like I was going to throw up...never had that with the last pregnancy. I'm hoping that irony is in play here and the pregnancy that didn't have any outward signs (my mc in March) of any complications be the one that wasn't healthy...and the pregnancy with the spotting is the good one. 

Yesterday was so busy, we were out and about all day long and with only getting about 3hrs of sleep this past night, I'm BEAT! It's going to be another long one today so keeping fingers crossed I'm not too battered to make it through!!! How was everyone's day yesterday??


----------



## Ziggie

UniqueBeauty said:


> Eee just noticed you're a cherry! :D

A plum!! I'm a plum! Wow!

Eme - you need to be taking it easy!


----------



## eme

Ziggie said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Eee just noticed you're a cherry! :D
> 
> A plum!! I'm a plum! Wow!
> 
> Eme - you need to be taking it easy!Click to expand...

I wish I could...it's not physically demanding stuff, just long days =) Yesterday I had the blood work in the am, and then lunch with family, went shopping for a few books, and then dinner with friends. Had a hard time falling asleep last night. Then work this morning (I'm a flight attendant and am just doing what we call "standby" where I'm in uniform, in our lounge at the airport for four hours today. If everyone shows up for work, I go home and am done for the rest of the day. HOwever, if for some reason someone doesn't make it ie car troubles or something, I cover them on their trip).

If I don't fly anywhere then it's off to church and then my niece's 1 year birthday party this afternoon! So it's all fun stuff....it's just that I'm tired haha! I'm definitely going to bed EARLY tonight though!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ziggie said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Eee just noticed you're a cherry! :D
> 
> A plum!! I'm a plum! Wow!
> 
> Eme - you need to be taking it easy!Click to expand...

Aaah it looked like a cherry on my phone :haha: I was like wait that can't be right? :haha::dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

eme said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm up early (in the US) ;-) it's an early start to my day, alarm went off at 3am (0300)!! The on and off spotting continues, still no cramping at all, but this morning it was pink instead of the usual brown. It wasn't very much at all...I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone suppositories are causing it due to an overly sensitive cervix (?)
> 
> I didn't push it up as far last night thinking that, and of course, this morning is the first time with pink spotting :nope: I'm trying to remain level headed about it all, I know only time and tests will tell......sigh.
> 
> On the other hand though I had wicked bad nausea and indigestion yesterday!!! UGh! I was burping up acid all day long and had the constant feeling like I was going to throw up...never had that with the last pregnancy. I'm hoping that irony is in play here and the pregnancy that didn't have any outward signs (my mc in March) of any complications be the one that wasn't healthy...and the pregnancy with the spotting is the good one.
> 
> Yesterday was so busy, we were out and about all day long and with only getting about 3hrs of sleep this past night, I'm BEAT! It's going to be another long one today so keeping fingers crossed I'm not too battered to make it through!!! How was everyone's day yesterday??

I hope it stops for you soon, I'd still go to see if you can get a scan to see that everything is okay. For piece of mind :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies!

How's everyone? I'm a wreck this morning, OH has got a new job and he starts tomorrow, he will be away for 3 or 4 nights a week, ugh I'm so emotional about been on my own :( I think it must be the hormones because secretly I'm so excited to have the bed to myself :haha: 

The plus side is once he's done his four days work he then gets four days off, and the money is really good so I guess there's a plus to it! I'm just dreading him going I've been crying all morning!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I'm up early (in the US) ;-) it's an early start to my day, alarm went off at 3am (0300)!! The on and off spotting continues, still no cramping at all, but this morning it was pink instead of the usual brown. It wasn't very much at all...I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone suppositories are causing it due to an overly sensitive cervix (?)
> 
> I didn't push it up as far last night thinking that, and of course, this morning is the first time with pink spotting :nope: I'm trying to remain level headed about it all, I know only time and tests will tell......sigh.
> 
> On the other hand though I had wicked bad nausea and indigestion yesterday!!! UGh! I was burping up acid all day long and had the constant feeling like I was going to throw up...never had that with the last pregnancy. I'm hoping that irony is in play here and the pregnancy that didn't have any outward signs (my mc in March) of any complications be the one that wasn't healthy...and the pregnancy with the spotting is the good one.
> 
> Yesterday was so busy, we were out and about all day long and with only getting about 3hrs of sleep this past night, I'm BEAT! It's going to be another long one today so keeping fingers crossed I'm not too battered to make it through!!! How was everyone's day yesterday??
> 
> I hope it stops for you soon, I'd still go to see if you can get a scan to see that everything is okay. For piece of mind :flower:Click to expand...

I agree with this, try get a scan for your piece if mind. Take it easy Hun and try not to worry too much xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What's everyone up to today? 

I have so much tidying to do I just don't know where to start, I get no help. My partner will not do it while I'm in or sat down relaxing. Nuh uh!

It gets done and in a day it's a sh*t hole again :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, I hope you all are doing well. I am going to be leaving the site for awhile. Hope all goes well for you lovely ladies in your future.


----------



## DolceBella

Eme - Hope you get to do your 4 hours and be done! Good luck with your hectic day! Rest up later!

Mummy - I love having the bed to myself!

UB - Sometimes I don't know why I bother cleaning my house. The kids destroy it again in no time!

Today is the dance recital for my older daughter. She's very excited, and the dress rehearsal was cute. I'm looking forward to school and activities being on hiatus for the summer though. We need a break!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you all are doing well. I am going to be leaving the site for awhile. Hope all goes well for you lovely ladies in your future.

Sorry to hear that Kiwi :( please keep us updated though? 


DolceBella said:


> Eme - Hope you get to do your 4 hours and be done! Good luck with your hectic day! Rest up later!
> 
> Mummy - I love having the bed to myself!
> 
> UB - Sometimes I don't know why I bother cleaning my house. The kids destroy it again in no time!
> 
> Today is the dance recital for my older daughter. She's very excited, and the dress rehearsal was cute. I'm looking forward to school and activities being on hiatus for the summer though. We need a break!

My son seems to make mess enough for 4 kids so I really don't see the point until he goes to bed and by then I'm ready for bed!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you all are doing well. I am going to be leaving the site for awhile. Hope all goes well for you lovely ladies in your future.


Hope ur ok kiwiberry xxxxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How is everyone? I don't get on here much at the minute due to revising for exams :-/ but I've got my last one tomorrow so hopefully I'll be on abit more  
I finally feel like I'm getting somewhere with this prwgnancy! Almost 12 weeks and iv gotten pretty good at finding baby with the doppler too so that's good! Xxx


----------



## ab75

Hope your ok kiwi xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with your exam Carly 

Kiwi - is everything ok? :(

My dopplers coming tomorrow I'm so excited :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly.
Mummy, yay for having the bed to yourself, are you all going to move eventually or is hubby just going to commute? 
UB glad you had a good time yday xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck Carly! 

Which doppler did you choose in the end, Mummy? 

I'm doing okay today just so tired, OH made me dinner and literally 10 minutes later had we had to run to the toilet :nope:. Awful :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are going to have to move, we're looking at moving in four weeks! it's in South Wales and we live five hours from there! That's were hubby is originally from though. I have mixed feelings to be honest about it all but it's a good payed job so I will shut up and put up :haha:

I have ordered the sono line b I'm so excited to get it :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When I saw 'South' I was so hoping you were going to say South West :haha:

I manage to find bean in the same spot every time now :) 

& thank you Ab :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> When I saw 'South' I was so hoping you were going to say South West :haha:
> 
> I manage to find bean in the same spot every time now :)
> 
> & thank you Ab :D

:haha:I wish, that way it wouldn't be so bloody far lol.

I'm so nervous to try find baby tomorrow, I really hope I can! [-o&lt;


----------



## DolceBella

So..... I had a little trouble at DD1 dance recital today. I'm sure my hormones had nothing to do with it. :blush:

First of all, the recital is 2.5 hours long, and she only just turned 5. It's a lot. And, she's only in 1 dance that's two minutes long. They leave the kids in a back room while waiting to perform, and a few class moms stay with them. So I left her with water, snacks, and an empty bladder!

Well, when I went back during intermission to check on her (1.5 hours into it, and after her segment), she wasn't in her room! All the kids were gone! A teenager was sitting outside the door and told me that they move the girls backstage during intermission so that all the moms can't come and distract them. They said it would be too chaotic to have all the moms back there. We were all back there before the show to help them get ready, and it was no big deal! I was appalled that they "hid" my daughter from me, and moved her from a safe location without telling me this would happen! When I went to the backstage to ask for my daughter, they said I couldn't have her until the break was over! 

I was so livid! I let them know that it was unacceptable to move my child without telling me, especially for the sole purpose of not letting me see her!!! My blood was boiling!! As soon as the break ended, they released the children back the their rooms, but I grabbed her from the line and left. They said "aren't you staying for her finale bow?" I said "nope, we're leaving!"

I will be writing a letter to the studio when I calm down! 

Sorry for the rant.. :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness that's awful! I agree with you totally, that is unacceptable not to inform you where they'd taken your daughter, how unprofessional of them too!

I'd certainly do your letter, I hope things have settled down now :)

My OH has just left for three nights away and I swear I'm acting as though he's left for a month, I need to get a grip :cry: hormones!! ;)


----------



## ab75

I wouldn't be happy either DB.
Mummy, I always find that the 1st day drags and is the worst, it will feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> I wouldn't be happy either DB.
> Mummy, I always find that the 1st day drags and is the worst, it will feel better tomorrow xx

Does your hubby do the same thing? I think it's my hormones, hope I feel better tomorrow x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's awful DB! I would of been absolutely fuming :gun:

Mummy when you're looking for it the trick I've found is to go straight down under your belly button and above the hairline, I didn't actually move the doppler around my whole abdomen to find bean just angled it differently and moved extremely slowly :) 

I find bean just above my hairline and to the right a little :flower:

My OH has left for 3 months in the past to work in the UK, safe to say I was a wreck and never going out. I missed him so badly. This was before we had our boy and I lived in Spain!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> That's awful DB! I would of been absolutely fuming :gun:
> 
> Mummy when you're looking for it the trick I've found is to go straight down under your belly button and above the hairline, I didn't actually move the doppler around my whole abdomen to find bean just angled it differently and moved extremely slowly :)
> 
> I find bean just above my hairline and to the right a little :flower:
> 
> My OH has left for 3 months in the past to work in the UK, safe to say I was a wreck and never going out. I missed him so badly. This was before we had our boy and I lived in Spain!

Thanks UB it's going to be here between 11 and 12 I'm excited :blush:

Oh my goodness that's awful, how did you cope? My daughters dad was in the forces and he left for six months and I was ok, strangely. But this is only three nights and I feel so sad :cry: what am I going to do with my self :coffee::shrug::dohh::nope::sleep:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was a mess to be honest. I wore his T-shirt that smelt like him all the time, I didn't really go out with friends either.

I found bean again before almost straight away, he/she is a little higher than they were last week too!
I recorded a video for you to see where I found bean but I'm not sure if it will upload yet, still waiting! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just found my bean too :) took me forever but I did it, can't find it again now though :( I got a video too but it won't let me upload it


----------



## ab75

He doesn't now mummy but has in the past xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

GAH file is too large, what a bummer :dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> I just found my bean too :) took me forever but I did it, can't find it again now though :( I got a video too but it won't let me upload it

Feels amazing to finally hear it doesn't it :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep it's fab! I can't believe how easy they can move and hide though!:rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

12 weeks 5 days officially!

https://i59.tinypic.com/mcel4j.jpg


----------



## DolceBella

UB and Mummy - Congrats on hearing your LOs!! I think it's time for me to order one!

Ziggie - Great scan pic!!! It looks like a girl nub!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Love love love your scan photo!

I'm too excited for mine, it's still 2 weeks 4 days away :( lol


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks!!!! Will see if you're right when it's born dolce :D

Not long UB! Consultant gave me the all clear to travel today so have 4 days to decide if I'm making my trip to the US on Saturday!!

It's a pretty clear photo isn't it!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow that scan pic is amazing!! Proper little baby now :happydance:


----------



## eme

Finally!!! Back in front of my computer instead of trying to read all that on my cell phone! LoL I had a great weekend, busy but great. I have a theory about my spotting. I'm pretty sure it's just from an overly sensitive cervix. The spotting is usually always only in the morning, it's brown in color and always mixed with my CM, it's never just spotting alone. So I'm assuming the progesterone is irritating the cervix since I put it in at night. 

Yesterday when I finally was able to go poo (sorry lol) I didn't push awfully hard but had to push some and a bit more than usual (about the size of a US nickle/or a 1 euro coin) came out. It was again mixed with cm but this time was a hint of red/pink mixed with the brown. I of course freaked out....but then through the rest of the day, nothing.

And this morning, it was just a speck of brown when I wiped, about the size of a lentil. I've had no cramps, some twinges here and there around my ovaries but I recall that from last time, I'm actually having LESS cramping this time around than last. So I'll mention it to my OB when she calls later this week with the results of my blood work. But strangely, I'm not too freaked out by it :shrug: :thumbup:



DolceBella said:


> Eme - Hope you get to do your 4 hours and be done! Good luck with your hectic day! Rest up later!
> 
> *thank you! I took a nap at the party haha I was worn out!
> 
> Today is the dance recital for my older daughter. She's very excited, and the dress rehearsal was cute. I'm looking forward to school and activities being on hiatus for the summer though. We need a break!
> 
> *I read what happened with your DD at the recital, I would have been so mad too! That's so irresponsible for them to sequester the children in an area unknown to parents!!! It's not like this is a professional play or ballet where they need to "focus" it's children for goodness sake!

My son seems to make mess enough for 4 kids so I really don't see the point until he goes to bed and by then I'm ready for bed![/QUOTE]

I feel for ya! I'm having a hard time keeping our place tidy and it's just the two of us!!! :haha:



Carlyp1990 said:


> How is everyone? I don't get on here much at the minute due to revising for exams :-/ but I've got my last one tomorrow so hopefully I'll be on abit more
> I finally feel like I'm getting somewhere with this prwgnancy! Almost 12 weeks and iv gotten pretty good at finding baby with the doppler too so that's good! Xxx

Good luck on the exam, let us know how it goes!! 



Mummy to be x said:


> We are going to have to move, we're looking at moving in four weeks! it's in South Wales and we live five hours from there! That's were hubby is originally from though. I have mixed feelings to be honest about it all but it's a good payed job so I will shut up and put up :haha:
> 
> I have ordered the sono line b I'm so excited to get it :)

I'm so glad you found your lo's heartbeat! How exciting!!! Make sure to take it easy with the move though! I know it's hard to sit back and not help as much, but make sure you don't over do it, it's so easy to forget that when so much needs to get done and packed! Just do a little each day (even if it seems like you have plenty of time) this way you're not rushing and over doing it in the last days before the move!





Ziggie said:


> 12 weeks 5 days officially!
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/mcel4j.jpg

Omgosh Ziggie what a GREAT SCAN PIC!!!!!! :happydance: How wonderful!!!!


----------



## ab75

Lovely scan pic zig. I say boy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to visit the US, it's the amount of time on the plane that puts me off. I can't get up and walk round on the plane it terrifies me!


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks abs :)

I hate flying, I normally drink lots lol!!!!! I have flown to china alone before now though, so US should be ok.... People are kind of mixed about whether I should go or not. My mum doesn't sound too keen!!! Argh decisions :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

As long as you move about a bit you should be okay, right?


----------



## eme

yeah flying during pregnancy, as long as you get the okay from your doctor, is totally fine. My BFF came to Cambodia with me two years ago when she was 7 months pregnant! We flew NYC to Japan (14hrs) then to Bangkok (7hrs) then an almost 9hr bus ride to Cambodia!!!! She was perfectly fine =) Although I don't think I would've been able to do it haha!

But do what's right for you Ziggie, if you're having a TON of apprehension then you might not enjoy it as much as you should. But at the same time, realistically you won't be able to do this trip again for a very long time ;) It depends on how long you've been looking forward to doing the trip and what feels best/right for you!! <3


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies!! Im actually feeling quite positive.... But other people sow seeds of doubt in your mind!!! Other half is positive, he says go and he will buy me a ticket home if needs be! And just to change one of my bookings (I'd planned to stay in a hostel in LA but will change to a hotel). 

People have said how would I feel if something happened... I'd probably feel as awful as if it happened here....


----------



## eme

Ziggie said:


> Thanks ladies!! Im actually feeling quite positive.... But other people sow seeds of doubt in your mind!!! Other half is positive, he says go and he will buy me a ticket home if needs be! And just to change one of my bookings (I'd planned to stay in a hostel in LA but will change to a hotel).
> 
> People have said how would I feel if something happened... I'd probably feel as awful as if it happened here....

Aww OH sounds wonderful =) and not to sound mean, but that's a pretty cruel thing to say to an expectant mum! Exactly, you'd feel just as awful in the US as you would at home. :growlmad: that actually makes me kinda mad anyone would say that! Traveling is NOT going to ~cause~ anything to happen that wouldn't have happened otherwise. Your doctor has said you're good to go, you feel good about it, your OH supports you fully......I say go, have a blast, and just pay attention to what your body is telling you.

Oh I wanted to mention, drink up a bit more than normal in these days before going. The time to hydrate properly is within the days leading up to travel. And when you get to your gate, just speak with the agents working/boarding the flight to ask for a seat near a lavatory. That way you don't have to make long trips to the toilet. They usually have plenty of seats available to move around, sometimes not though. And be sure to pack some snacks (almonds, granola bars, etc) in case you get a moment of hunger when they aren't serving anything. Or if all that's left for a meal choice grosses you out haha!

Out of curiosity, who are you flying??


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks, that's great advice! You know, I can't actually remember which airline I'm flying now lol!!!!!!!! A big one though I think. I need to check all my paperwork this week! 

I'm back in work tomorrow, which doesn't help lol!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with the flight ziggie, I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine :)


----------



## Ziggie

Ahhhh my other half has just changed his Facebook profile picture to "keep calm I'm gonna be a dad" LOL how cute!!!!!

(I'm sat in bed so I didn't know!)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's so sweet!


----------



## eme

Oh how cute!!! 

Well, if you're flying Delta by any chance that's my airline!! And I could look up to see if I know anyone working your flight ;) and make sure they take good care of you!


----------



## Ziggie

Awww I don't think it's delta... I need to check. Will check my emails!!!



(I'm actually being that lazy I can't be bothered to get up and look lol)


----------



## Ziggie

US airways! How I forgot that is anyone's guess!


----------



## eme

LoL It's easy to do! Plus you have a lot going on! Well, I'm excited for you! I fly to Amsterdam this weekend so I'll wave to you from the air haha!


----------



## DolceBella

Ziggie - do you family in LA that you're visiting?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Can you pack me in your case? I need a holiday :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I second that UB!

How's everyone today? The sun is shining here, just heading out for lunch :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well the exam went ok I think! I went out celebrating with girls from college that it's all over now and didn't get in 12:30 so I'm feeling tired and achy today :-(

I flew when I was about 6 weeks and oh was petrified something would happen!!

I'm just having some celery and houmous for lunch... yummy. 

Iv been out shopping this morning to get oh his father's day prezzies... no idea what to get my dad though :-( xxx


----------



## harlantr1

Mine is draggin so badly! I'm 7 weeks today, worried all the time until at least 12 weeks as I'm 36, a fluffy lady and just overall worried about making sure everyhting is going okay. Nothing I can do, I know. My first ultrasound is two weeks from now and until then I will continue to worry - and after that as well, who am I kidding? :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Carlyp1990 said:


> Well the exam went ok I think! I went out celebrating with girls from college that it's all over now and didn't get in 12:30 so I'm feeling tired and achy today :-(
> 
> I flew when I was about 6 weeks and oh was petrified something would happen!!
> 
> I'm just having some celery and houmous for lunch... yummy.
> 
> Iv been out shopping this morning to get oh his father's day prezzies... no idea what to get my dad though :-( xxx

Glad to hear your exam went okay, you can only do your best :D



harlantr1 said:


> Mine is draggin so badly! I'm 7 weeks today, worried all the time until at least 12 weeks as I'm 36, a fluffy lady and just overall worried about making sure everyhting is going okay. Nothing I can do, I know. My first ultrasound is two weeks from now and until then I will continue to worry - and after that as well, who am I kidding? :)

I worried so much more with my first, this time round sometimes I forget :haha:



Mummy to be x said:


> I second that UB!
> 
> How's everyone today? The sun is shining here, just heading out for lunch :)

I'm good thank you, how are you? Sun's shining but cloudy. The weather has been so strange. Really muggy :wacko:


I'm having my bacon sandwich and my son's sat eating his pizza watching Mr Tumble, he has seen them so many times he knows what happens next! 
He was sat there saying 'OOOH OOOH OOOH MR TUMBLE! OOH HE FALL HE FALL OOOOOOOH' I'm like what? :wacko: Mr Tumble was going down a hill on a bike falling off :haha: My sons toes were clenched, legs in the air (in his highchair) and arms flying :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha UB that's hilarious, me tumble is a favourite in our house too! My little girls in nursery today so I've been to get my dad a Father's Day card not got him a prezzie yet as I'm skint :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

harlantr1 said:


> Mine is draggin so badly! I'm 7 weeks today, worried all the time until at least 12 weeks as I'm 36, a fluffy lady and just overall worried about making sure everyhting is going okay. Nothing I can do, I know. My first ultrasound is two weeks from now and until then I will continue to worry - and after that as well, who am I kidding? :)

I think we all worry, it's totally normal :hugs: could you book a private scan to ease your mind maybe?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Well the exam went ok I think! I went out celebrating with girls from college that it's all over now and didn't get in 12:30 so I'm feeling tired and achy today :-(
> 
> I flew when I was about 6 weeks and oh was petrified something would happen!!
> 
> I'm just having some celery and houmous for lunch... yummy.
> 
> Iv been out shopping this morning to get oh his father's day prezzies... no idea what to get my dad though :-( xxx

Glad your exam went well :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've got the fathers gift to buy and my nans birthday present and I have NO idea how much is left after bills :dohh:


----------



## DolceBella

Carly - Glad your exam went well!

Harlantr - I know how hard it is to not feel worried. :hugs: That's why first-tri sucks! Hang in there!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Everything costs money these days :haha:

How are you ladies this evening?


----------



## Ziggie

Well mummy, seeing as you've asked, I've been sick 2 mornings in a row and had a headache since Sunday night!!!

Well you did ask :lol:

How are you?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no way! :( I hope you start to feel better soon, try getting an early night x

I'm ok OH has been away two nights now and I can't believe how lonely I feel on the evenings, b&b is my only savour :rofl:


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, I posted this in other forums, but I'll post it here too. Probably won't be on again unless it's with some miracle. HCG levels were 54 on Saturday, only 53 today. They should've doubled by today. Doctor said not to count myself out just yet. She wants me to come back and have a third draw next week to see what my levels have done by then. But I'm pretty sure it's either another miscarriage or an ectopic.

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Eme - noooo!!! I was so pleased to see you back, don't lose hope yet I'm keeping things tightly crossed for you Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry your having to go through this crap again :( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

eme said:


> Hey ladies, I posted this in other forums, but I'll post it here too. Probably won't be on again unless it's with some miracle. HCG levels were 54 on Saturday, only 53 today. They should've doubled by today. Doctor said not to count myself out just yet. She wants me to come back and have a third draw next week to see what my levels have done by then. But I'm pretty sure it's either another miscarriage or an ectopic.
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:

So sorry to hear that Eme :nope: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! big hugs :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm okay tonight, no sickness through the day just the mornings :dohh:

I had a look at some baby girl clothes today, I really must stop. I just feel like it's a girl it's bizarre I know because it's probably going to be a boy lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh are you hoping for a girl? :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah we've had the name picked out since I found out I was pregnant with my son, a girl would complete our little family but either way I'd be happy as long as it's healthy!

My partners family is mainly boys and mine's girls so who knows! 

What are you hoping for? :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would LOVE another girl, I'm not sure why to be honest, but after two losses I'm just hoping for a healthy baby! 5 more weeks til I can find out :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

5 weeks! oh my gosh I'm so jealous! :haha: I have about 9-10 weeks :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Unique, you sound like me. I would be extra ecstatic for a baby girl. I feel like it is also, we always refer to her, when we talk about the baby.. Lol 
I have about 8 more weeks to find out :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

eme said:


> Hey ladies, I posted this in other forums, but I'll post it here too. Probably won't be on again unless it's with some miracle. HCG levels were 54 on Saturday, only 53 today. They should've doubled by today. Doctor said not to count myself out just yet. She wants me to come back and have a third draw next week to see what my levels have done by then. But I'm pretty sure it's either another miscarriage or an ectopic.
> 
> Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:

Hang in there Eme! I feel like it's too soon to count out this little bean! Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> I would LOVE another girl, I'm not sure why to be honest, but after two losses I'm just hoping for a healthy baby! 5 more weeks til I can find out :happydance:

I really wanted my second to be a girl. I have two sisters, and I really wanted DD1 to have a sister too. They are adorable together. Now I'm ready for a boy! (Even though I have no idea what to do with a penis! I heard you have to point them down in the nappy!) :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

DolceBella said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I would LOVE another girl, I'm not sure why to be honest, but after two losses I'm just hoping for a healthy baby! 5 more weeks til I can find out :happydance:
> 
> I really wanted my second to be a girl. I have two sisters, and I really wanted DD1 to have a sister too. They are adorable together. Now I'm ready for a boy! (Even though I have no idea what to do with a penis! I heard you have to point them down in the nappy!) :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: that's partly my worry too, I would be clueless with a boy lol.

I have sisters too, and we are so close I really want my daughter to have the same growing up.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had to giggle then :rofl: 

It points down anyway so now worries there, just be careful when he pees or you'll get a face full :rofl: 

I refer the bean to her too, I really want to go pram shopping soon I had my sons at 20 weeks hehe. My partner doesn't want to buy any clothes till he knows the sex! 


Eme - How are you doing today? :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh eme I've got everything crossed for you &#55357;&#56469;
What's everyone's plans for today? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My house is much a mess so that needs doing but my OH won't help. Seriously? I've started it for the past 2 days and he goes out. I said we'd do it today and he said 'Ugh, meh' oh but I'm expected to do it again on my own? NUH UH :finger:


----------



## Carlyp1990

My house is a mess too :-( it's driving me crazy! All my college revision is all over the place and katies toys just take over the house :-( I've been doing a little bit at a time but as soon as I stop it's a mess again :-/ 
Weve just had boiled egg and soldiers for breakfast... yummy!! xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh how I miss a good runny egg! 

We finally managed to do downstairs, had to keep nagging him :haha:


----------



## ab75

Sorry eme, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well my house is actually amazingly tidy, I think that's because OH is away! ;)

I'm going to pick dd up from nursery, I've been visiting my friend this morning and we are going to see my auntie this aft, so it's a busy day for me.

What's everyone else up too? :)

Eme - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

I have my first MW visit today. I've had two scans already due to initial concerns about LO being a blighted ovum. But I was so distracted, I forgot to make a regular appt! My sister is watching the girls while I go, I lied and said I had a work meeting!

And then I'm cleaning the house!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been at my Nan and Grandads today while my partner did some jobs there. She made everyone the most amazing bacon and egg bap! :icecream: mmm <3

My little lad stars nursery in September I'm so nervous! The time will be good though as I'll be 5 months gone by then so a nice soak in the bath will be needed lol. It's only 9am till 12pm


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> I have my first MW visit today. I've had two scans already due to initial concerns about LO being a blighted ovum. But I was so distracted, I forgot to make a regular appt! My sister is watching the girls while I go, I lied and said I had a work meeting!
> 
> And then I'm cleaning the house!

I wish I would forget what day it was, I'm counting the days till my blooming scan :haha:


On the plus side, ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE TONIGHT, GIRLS!! :yipee:


----------



## DolceBella

My LO starts in September too. Whatever will I do with myself while both kids are out of the house!!


----------



## DolceBella

UB - When is your scan? My nuchal is on 23rd June


----------



## ab75

My oldest starts nursery in august. She can't wait to go, got her visit on Monday. I cried buckets when we got her offer letter so god knows what I'll be like when she actually starts xx


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> My oldest starts nursery in august. She can't wait to go, got her visit on Monday. I cried buckets when we got her offer letter so god knows what I'll be like when she actually starts xx

I thought I'd be a wreck when my first started, but I felt a ton better when I saw how happy she was! :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> UB - When is your scan? My nuchal is on 23rd June

It's the 27th :yipee:


----------



## DolceBella

Very fun! We'll have a good week!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's going fast but also feels so slow :wacko:


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's sad when they first go to nursery but the break is great, even three hours will be fab for some you time UB 

Omg yeah it's OBEM tonight!! I'm so excited!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I don't get any me time, not that I mind. I've been having thick stringy mucus since being pregnant too it's making me paranoid. No smell or irritation though. A couple of people have said it's hormones. 

I cannot WAAAAAIT for OBEM! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too it's gross, mines thick and white comes in blobs sometimes, sorry for the tmi ladies!

You will really enjoy your me time and especially when baby arrives it will be nice for quality time with baby x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah and to catch up on sleep! lol

Mines like that too, I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Must be normal, mine doesn't smell or anything so I'm not worried :)


----------



## DolceBella

I had a great MW visit. She said uterus and pelvis felt good. Little bubs had a HB of 152, and you could hear good flow through the placenta. She said she couldn't wait to see me deliver again! Woohoo!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great! Have you got the same MW you had with your girls then? I'm also using the same MW I think it's great to have the same, they know all about you then :)


----------



## DolceBella

Yup, same one!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aw I'll be giving birth in a different hospital this time but maybe the women that cared for me when my son was born will be there :)


And on the other hand I am going to bloody kill my OH if he doesn't stop farting! :gun::sick::growlmad:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness don't let him in bed tonight, put him on the sofa! My OH is awAy this week as you know and I swear it's been heaven in bed on a night, no farting and no nagging for sex! I could get used to this ;)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well its official... I "look" pregnant! I'm definitely showing! Took DD to the park with my best friend and a random lady asked when I'm due! It cannot be hidden anymore!
I haven't watched one born every minute yet, watching it after katies watches curious george because she likes to watch it with me!
Me and oh had date night last night and went to tesco later on and made our first baby purchase... we got a boys outfit because it was cute and we both think this one's going to be a boy! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Well its official... I "look" pregnant! I'm definitely showing! Took DD to the park with my best friend and a random lady asked when I'm due! It cannot be hidden anymore!
> I haven't watched one born every minute yet, watching it after katies watches curious george because she likes to watch it with me!
> Me and oh had date night last night and went to tesco later on and made our first baby purchase... we got a boys outfit because it was cute and we both think this one's going to be a boy! Xxx

I can't decide if I'm showing or not :haha:

We have our scan Saturday I will be 11 plus 3 and I'm wondering weather to buy something afterwards, I don't know if it's too early yet! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not sure if I'm showing, what do you think? I'm going to attach a photo of my son at 9 weeks and this baby hehe

My son at 9 weeks 


New baby 9 weeks


New baby 6 weeks


----------



## Mummy to be x

Def!!! You have a little bump! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I'm carrying a bit extra weight anyway, so along with baby bloat and rapidly expanding boobs I look huge. Got in laws visiting on sat and my dad and stepmum on sun, so just have to try and hide it til then, not telling them til after scan and won't see them again til after that anyway. I don't want to post a fatty pic lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

U defo have a cute little bump!!
Mines really high up, not sure if it's because my stomach muscles separated when I had katie and never fully went back together :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

Mine seems higher up too Katie xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think we'll all shoot out soon :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just wish my flab would fill out into a bump :haha:


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> I just wish my flab would fill out into a bump :haha:

Me too xx


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> Aw I'll be giving birth in a different hospital this time but maybe the women that cared for me when my son was born will be there :)
> 
> 
> And on the other hand I am going to bloody kill my OH if he doesn't stop farting! :gun::sick::growlmad:

What is it with boys?? My DH thinks it's hysterical!


----------



## DolceBella

Carlyp1990 said:


> Well its official... I "look" pregnant! I'm definitely showing! Took DD to the park with my best friend and a random lady asked when I'm due! It cannot be hidden anymore!
> I haven't watched one born every minute yet, watching it after katies watches curious george because she likes to watch it with me!
> Me and oh had date night last night and went to tesco later on and made our first baby purchase... we got a boys outfit because it was cute and we both think this one's going to be a boy! Xxx

Isn't it nice to be properly showing! I hate the phase where people just think you're eating too many cookies!


----------



## DolceBella

UB - Your little bump is adorable!


----------



## DolceBella

Ok, this is what the "third baby bump" looks like! I have a long way to go!:haha:


----------



## DolceBella

I'm so glad my ticker says I'm a lime today. The prune was ugly!


----------



## DolceBella

I really need to combine my posts, that was ridiculous. Sorry!!:blush:


----------



## ab75

Lol DB, you made me laugh with all your posts.
your bump looks cute xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Your bump is so cute. Is it true you show much sooner with your second? a 'friend' of mine didn't show at all until gone 20 weeks with her second :S


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow what a cute bump!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

12 week bump! Excuse the dodgy photo the only full length mirror is in katies bedroom and she's asleep xx
 



Attached Files:







20140612_194757.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love your bump Carly! 

I can't wait for mine to fill out all my extra weight ;)


----------



## DolceBella

Adorable bump Carly!


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are we today ladies?

Me and katie went to the beach today, I forgot suncream for us so I burnt quite bad on my legs but katie didn't thank god! I'm really tired now though... bedtime soon I think xx


----------



## ab75

I've just come to my bed, left dh watching football downstairs. Feel so tired xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so tired too but I'm just watching this interesting programme on tv :) my OH is just about to start work for the night, but he's home tomorrow, this week has been SO long!

We have our scan Saturday too, I'm excited to see baby looking like a proper baby lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> I've just come to my bed, left dh watching football downstairs. Feel so tired xx

I'm so glad oh isn't a football fan! Not that it would matter tonight because he's at work until 11pm. I get so bored without him :-( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bet you can't wait for him to be home!
What programme is it? Xx


----------



## ab75

My dh used to work shifts and I missed him in the evenings. I don't mind football but not every night for 4.5 weeks lol.
Mummy thats exciting that you have your scan on sat xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's called britains benefit tenants :haha:

Yep, I'm really excited this is my third private one now, OH isn't happy lol


----------



## ab75

If it gives you peace of mind then its worth it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I totally agree ab, I have my doppler now too so that's helpful, after this scan I will be nearly twelve weeks so I think I might relax a bit then x


----------



## ab75

I would stress myself out with a doppler! I think I'll be better after my scan, at least then its not long til we can feel them moving xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How long is it until your scan ab? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Has anyone heard off eme? I wonder how she is doing x


----------



## ab75

1st july. 2 weeks and 5 days lol. Not that I am counting! !
I haven't seen any posts from her, hope she is ok xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It will fly by I'm sure!

No I've not seen her around, last I heard was that her HCG levels have dropped, I really hope it's a good outcome for her x


----------



## DolceBella

I saw a post from her today. Her LO is still hanging in there. No updates.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey how's everyone doing? I've been trying to pass the time by sleeping more. 2 more weeks until my last scan with my RE, then I'm released to my ob for 1st Trimester testing. I'm so nervous to be seeing a new doctor. I wish I could see my baby bump, but there was already a bump there first:haha:. My RE says I can still keep losing weight right now, but I feel so lazy. I haven't exercised in 2 weeks because of all day sickness. I haven't gained weight either. I'm confused, when exactly is it okay to gain baby weight?


----------



## DolceBella

I think it depends on what your pre-pregnancy weight is. If you start a little over, they might want you to gain less overall. The average is to gain 25-35.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies It feels like I haven't posted in ages but it's only been a day :haha: 

How are you all doing? When I woke up this morning my belly seems to have just popped out of nowhere! I thought oh it's just because I need a wee :rofl: nope still there, look!


My OH is away with weekend working I'm going to be so lonely, I hate it when he goes :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow UB look at that bump you look lovely!!! How long is your partner away? I hope your not too lonely, at least you have us girls to chat with ;)

I think everyone gains weight at different rates I've lost some weight in first tri as I was quite sick, but I needed to lose that weight anyway :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy iv recorded that program, i'll probably watch it later 
UB ur bump is soo cute!
I don't weigh myself at all... I think we have enough stress as it it without worrying about a few lbs lol.
I tried to find baby on Wednesday morning but couldn't and I haven't tried since :-/
What's everyone's plans for today? Katies just gone to nursery so I'm doing some housework and then we're going to my parents when I pick her up at 12:30 because they got back of holiday last night xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I gained 5 stone with my son -faints- :rofl: 

I haven't weighed myself since my 6 week midwife appointment and I'm not going to! :haha:

I'm baffled as to how I have a bump like that already with only being nearly 10 weeks! :wacko:

My OH is away from today until Monday :( 

I'm going out today with mum and nan to find something for Fathers day even though he won't even be here! :dohh:


----------



## DolceBella

Wonderful bump UB! I'm sorry you'll be lonely this week. I'm a little jealous though...I love when DH goes away! It's never more than a day or two, so I love getting the clicker to myself and just having some alone time. I always have kids, or patients, or DH hanging on me. The break is heaven!

Today DD1 is having her last day of nursery, again. We were supposed to go strawberry picking, but it's pouring here. She'll have a regular school day instead. 

How is everyone sleeping? I'm definitely not at the "huge and uncomfortable" stage yet, but I toss and turn all night long. I always wake up not feeling rested. Ugh!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so tired today, I bought one of those nasal sprays for hayfever from the chemist and sprayed about 4 times up each nostril and then I read it said only 1-2 sprays! I think that's made me drowsy.

Carly - don't worry about not finding baby I think it's so easy for them to hide at this stage, there only little.

UB - have a lovely shopping trip :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dolce - I sleep amazing! I just wake for a wee in the night and then I'm straight vac to sleep, I've also taken the tv out my bedroom and since then I sleep better, strange I know x


----------



## DolceBella

I'm jealous Mummy! I've been rolling back and forth all night long. Grrr! I'm so tired today. I didn't spray anything up my nose though!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: could you try take a nap? I'm looking after my baby niece so no napping for me :(


----------



## DolceBella

I napped! My girls sat in front of the boob tube while I passed out on the couch. Now i'm drinking a cuppa, because I just had to. Theses babies!


----------



## DolceBella

I feel terrible. The acid from the tea made me so nauseous I'm hovering near the toilet. The caffeine didn't work either. I'm still tired, but now I'm jittery too. And of course, my girls are climbing all over me. This phase sucks!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ahh sorry you feel so crap :( have you tried some water x


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah, I'm actually drinking a juice/sweet tea cocktail. I think I needed some sugar. I'm trying hard to eat healthier, but then I feel worse, go figure. I've been craving salty snacks this pg, so maybe my body had enough!


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow mummy, not that you'll need it xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yes Mummy - Very excited for you!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so nervous girls, Ive an awful feeling there going to put my dates back by a week or something!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's horrible when they put you back :(

What time is your scan? good luck :flower:

I have soooo much to do with my partner not here, I have the whole house to sort for starters because he didn't help me before he left, ugh. On the plus side it's 13 days till my scan! Eeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

They put me forward at my nine week scan so il be upset if I go backwards. It's at 2.45pm :)

Ooh 13 days isn't long at all!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got back from the garden centre to go to the toilet and my pants had dark brown discharge in them :( :help:


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB are you ok? I'd be freaking out like crazy!

Mummy ull be having your scan right now!! I'm so jealous!

Well I told oh I hadn't heard baby for a few days so he asked if we could try find it so we tried but couldn't so I think he was a little worried. We went to do some shopping but didn't buy anythin :-/ so we got mcdonalds for dinner instead lol. Then while oh was getting ready for work I tried to find baby and found it beating away! I was so relieved and happy  xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Carlyp1990 said:


> UB are you ok? I'd be freaking out like crazy!
> 
> Mummy ull be having your scan right now!! I'm so jealous!
> 
> Well I told oh I hadn't heard baby for a few days so he asked if we could try find it so we tried but couldn't so I think he was a little worried. We went to do some shopping but didn't buy anythin :-/ so we got mcdonalds for dinner instead lol. Then while oh was getting ready for work I tried to find baby and found it beating away! I was so relieved and happy  xx

I was and am still worried but it seems to of stopped. I have been walking a lot this morning so I'm just relaxing now. Messaged my OH about it but still haven't heard from him.



Hope your scan went well Mummy! 

x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are you ok UB? 

I've had my scan and they've dated me at 12 weeks! I'm going to upload pics now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummy to be x




----------



## UniqueBeauty

Super cute to see how your beans progressed!

I'm okay as long as it doesn't turn red. If it carries on im going to ring the hospital where they do the scans tomorrow. It's freaking me out :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have you used your doppler? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No I haven't found anything when trying. I can't seem to find him/her in the day only the mornings. I might give it a go now. It hasn't stopped, my discharge has a brownish tinge TMI sorry. It's the dark brown stuff that freaked me out. It was stretchy too :/ x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you have some gel or baby oil to put on your tummy when trying? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've got the gel that came with it, I'm just going to give it a go and see if I can find bubs and I'll report back! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Be super patient Hun he or she is probably hiding, I'm stalking for updates x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Found the heartbeat straight away, 170 bpm. It sounded so fast <3 x


----------



## Mummy to be x

YAY!!!!! you might have done too much, I'd rest up now and take It easy x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been led on the sofa all afternoon, this morning I must of pushed myself a bit. He/she has moved to the centre too, much easier to find. I just hope this old blood turns out to be nothing :huh: 

These next 12 days couldn't come quick enough! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Brown blood is better than red blood, stay resting now Hun x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Very true, be much easier when my partner is home so he can run round after my son. If it carries on tomorrow I'll ring the epu just to double check :) 

There's no pain so that's a good thing. x


----------



## ab75

UB, glad it is brown and stopping xx
Mummy, lovely "pink" scan pic, thats my guess lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep, that is a good thing. 

Do you know when the umbilical cord starts to form and take place? My yolk sac is still present, I thought it should of gone by now? I've posted a thread in first tri but had no replys lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh really ab? :)


----------



## ab75

I don't know about cord mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here's a couple more pictures. There upside down turn your devices round ladies lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww mummy those pics are amazing! I can't wait for mine now!
UB I agree make sure u get plenty of rest.

What's everyone's plans for this evening? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly, I'm so in love <3 I never thought we'd get here after two mc, it felt like it'd never happen if that makes sense. I know where not out the woods yet, but twelve weeks feels like a big mile stone x

This evening OH is making a curry, I can't wait I'm so hungry :) how about you?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I remember reading it shouldn't be detectable after 14 weeks. 

I really want to just lay on the sofa and watch a movie but my son is still running around, ugh! Hopefully he'll go to bed sooner when he's at nursery!

I had soup and baguette for dinner tonight and gave my boy noodles but he decided he didn't like them so I had to give him toast :dohh: he's such a fussy eater recently.


Is there any names you like yet for your bump girls? :) 

My son has just come up to me and gone 'Marcus' I was like who's Marcus? and he said Marcus in the clouds. :wacko: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB when your sons at nursery he will be so tired he will be zonked for 6pm, my daughter is.

I'm going to try and stop worrying about the yolk sac thing now, if here was a problem I'm sure they'd of said, right? :)

For girls I like, Isabella, ruby, Esmae. For boys I'm really struggling but two I like are Archie and Theo.

Marcus in the clouds hahaha!! :rofl: I love kids imaginations, my daughter has an imaginary friend called Betty, she's always talking to her.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> UB when your sons at nursery he will be so tired he will be zonked for 6pm, my daughter is.
> 
> I'm going to try and stop worrying about the yolk sac thing now, if here was a problem I'm sure they'd of said, right? :)
> 
> For girls I like, Isabella, ruby, Esmae. For boys I'm really struggling but two I like are Archie and Theo.
> 
> Marcus in the clouds hahaha!! :rofl: I love kids imaginations, my daughter has an imaginary friend called Betty, she's always talking to her.



Theo and Esmae are lovely names. 

I like Wyatt for a boy but my OH doesn't like it. I'm not allowed to talk about boys names till we know we're not having a girl:haha:

He's always on about peoples names, as a baby he'd always scream and hate being in his bedroom.

I'm so tempted to go get into bed I'm knackered. I listened for bean again before, he/she is hiding behind my hb lol.

The snotty brown discharge came back though :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just watched the programme that was on the other night about dog fighting and couldn't help but cry! It was awful:-( now I'm relaxing in a bath... well trying to but my sunburn on my legs hurts really bad :-( 
I like Jacob and Jayden for a boy and ohs name is jon so would like that as a middle name. He likes Jay but im not keen. We haven't really discussed girls names ever though :-/ xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Name choosing is so hard!!

I'm tired too, I've just eaten a curry and I've got a big bar of chocolate in the fridge :haha: 

Bed sounds so good right now, is anyone having gender scan at 16 week?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'd love one but we have our scan at 14 weeks then 20 weeks so may aswell wait it out 
Iv just prepared a picnic for our day out at Chester zoo tomorrow and now I'm going to get in bed and watch a film  xxx


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> I got back from the garden centre to go to the toilet and my pants had dark brown discharge in them :( :help:

Im sorry you had a scare today! I agree with the gals that maybe you just overdid things. Enjoy a good rest tonight!



Carlyp1990 said:


> UB are you ok? I'd be freaking out like crazy!
> 
> Mummy ull be having your scan right now!! I'm so jealous!
> 
> Well I told oh I hadn't heard baby for a few days so he asked if we could try find it so we tried but couldn't so I think he was a little worried. We went to do some shopping but didn't buy anythin :-/ so we got mcdonalds for dinner instead lol. Then while oh was getting ready for work I tried to find baby and found it beating away! I was so relieved and happy  xx

Yay to finding LOs HB! It's so fun!



UniqueBeauty said:


> Found the heartbeat straight away, 170 bpm. It sounded so fast <3 x

Congrats to you too!



Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 775271
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more pictures. There upside down turn your devices round ladies lol

I say boy! Boy! So cute...great pics!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Carlyp1990 said:


> Iv just watched the programme that was on the other night about dog fighting and couldn't help but cry! It was awful:-( now I'm relaxing in a bath... well trying to but my sunburn on my legs hurts really bad :-(
> I like Jacob and Jayden for a boy and ohs name is jon so would like that as a middle name. He likes Jay but im not keen. We haven't really discussed girls names ever though :-/ xxx

My boy is called Jayden hehe :) 

I had almost 11 hours sleep last night, I've not had that in years! I was dreading the loo this morning but everything is okay. It's my nans birthday today do I have to carry her present over to her AND control my son on the reins, oh fun. My partner must of been worried yesterday because he spoke to his mum which is a nurse. She told me to take it easy just like you girls. Im sure that 11 hours sleep would of done the trick lol

I want a gender scan at 16 weeks but my partner wants to wait!


I woke up so excited to FINALLY be double figures :happydance: the downside is that it's the ugly prune lol x


----------



## DolceBella

No!!! The ugly prune!! I couldn't wait to dump that hideous thing and become a lime!

I'm so very jealous of your 11 hours. I would give anything to be in bed right now!


----------



## DolceBella

What did you get for your nan?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a great day at Chester Zoo Carly it's great there!!

Yay for double figures UB, LOL at the prune, I think I'm a plum now? :happydance:

How are you girls today? My dad's doing a BBQ today for Father's Day so for his prezzie I've done him a hamper with all his fave bits and bobs in, mainly sweeties as he's a huge sweet fan ;) he's got two cards from me and my dd and I'm putting the scan pic in there in an envelope with a note on, he doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet!!! I'm so nervous because he's going to find out infront of the family!


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> Have a great day at Chester Zoo Carly it's great there!!
> 
> Yay for double figures UB, LOL at the prune, I think I'm a plum now? :happydance:
> 
> How are you girls today? My dad's doing a BBQ today for Father's Day so for his prezzie I've done him a hamper with all his fave bits and bobs in, mainly sweeties as he's a huge sweet fan ;) he's got two cards from me and my dd and I'm putting the scan pic in there in an envelope with a note on, he doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet!!! I'm so nervous because he's going to find out infront of the family!

That sounds so exciting! I can't wait to hear his reaction!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I spoke too soon, the brown cervical mucus is still there :S


I got her some of her favourite plants for her garden :flower:

Hope you girls have a lovely day today! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so nervous but I will be straight back here to update ;)

UB make sure you take things easy, could you call epu for advice? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not sure what to say really, I'm never good with phone calls x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just say "I'm looking for some advice, I'm ten weeks pregnant and experiencing brown spotting/discharge and I'm a little worried....then leave the nurse to speak, you never know they could ask you to pop in for a scan x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Just say "I'm looking for some advice, I'm ten weeks pregnant and experiencing brown spotting/discharge and I'm a little worried....then leave the nurse to speak, you never know they could ask you to pop in for a scan x

Thank you I'll give them a ring now. Makes me nervous ringing new numbers lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just blurt out whatever comes out my mouth when speaking on the phone to people I don't know :haha:

Let me know how you get on, good luck :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That woman was so rude, didn't even get to explain why I was ringing :(

She is ringing me back 'later' because she has labour wars ringing through, fair enough but she was so snotty! :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:saywhat: what a cheeky cow!! I never understand why people work in such jobs if there just going to be rude and ignorant! 

:growlmad: did she take your number?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah as soon as she took my number she said 'Okay call you in a while' and slammed the phone down, actually heard it slam. Like what the hell? I hope I have a different woman ringing me next time. Makes you wish you didn't ring :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My goodness what a bitch! I know they must be busy but there is no need for that sort of attitude. Don't feel like you shouldn't of rung because you certainly should have rung x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Knowing my luck they will ring back when I'm walking in the street and have people hearing by business, gah :dohh: 

Maybe I should of rang the reception and not the nurses :/ x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Try reception :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Unless they would take my number and put it aside for the nurse lol I'll see what the snotty nurse says and then I might try if she's no help! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck, I hope they get back to you soon! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The woman who cared for me when I had Jayden rang me back, lovely girl. She saod because there's no pain or fresh blood they can't really do anything but I have to observe it. Fingers crossed it stops x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Argh it's so frustrating when they say that isn't it :( that's good that theres no pain I guess, did you have anything like this with your son? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No nothing with him which is why I was so worried! I didn't with my first loss either I just woke up to an extremely sharp pain in my abdomen. I'm going to take it easy and not worry too much. Not long till I get to see bean, I heard the HB again today too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I agree, try not to worry as long as you've no pain. The doppler is a godsend too isn't it :)


----------



## Ziggie

Morning ladies! Its nearly 3.30am where I am! Body clock thinks its time to get up! At least Im used to waking up at silly times in the night now so I can lay here and chill! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ziggie, wondered where you had disappeared too, wow your 13 weeks now :happydance: your so close to the 2nd trimester!!

Has anyone heard from kiwi? I wonder if she's going to come back. :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

13 week plus 4 actually, super super close!! Eek!


----------



## Ziggie

When IS 2nd tri? I thought it was 13 weeks!!!!

I've been back at work then on my holidays!! Landed here a few hours ago really (10pm their time). Was exhausting dreading the flight back already lol! Hope I will have forgotten that in 2 weeks though!

I just need to try and snooze for a few hours so I get up at a normal time.

Not seen kiwi for some time, got the feeling she was struggling with her feelings a bit. Hope she's ok...


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is it 13 weeks?! In that case I'm nearly there!!!

I hope you have a wonderful holiday, where have you gone?


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, have a nice sunday. We're going to soft play and trying to hide my belly from my dad and stepmum!
ub, take it easy!! And happy birthday to your nan.
mummy, love your dads surprise! 
Zig, have a fab time. 
Hi db!
We have decided(I can't believe how easy it was) on Isla if we have a girl. No clue yet if its a boy tho!
I sent kiwi a pm, but got no reply!!
Enjoy your day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a fabulous day ab! 

The BBQ has been cancelled because the weather is awful here so we are just popping round with the surprise :) I'm trying to get oh out of bed he's so poorly but I refuse to go do this on my own :haha:

Aw I really hope kiwi is ok, I do miss her posts x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh btw ab, I love the name Isla, it's so pretty!


----------



## DolceBella

I like Isla too! Beautiful!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Pretty name :flower:

I was thinking of Eme too, I hope she's okay. 

We went to Puxton park today then Costa for lunch, first coffee in over 10 weeks! Caramel latte, mmm :haha:

My brown spotting has stopped now so decided to put my sons electric quad together WHICH I did wrong :dohh: UGH lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm glad up the spotting has stopped!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, me too! I have been so paranoid all day about it. It feels good to know I have less than 2 weeks till the scan. At the weekend there's the Weston air show which I'm looking forward to so that should keep me entertained for then :haha: Oh and then OBEM on Wednesday :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your scan will soon be here, just keep busy and it will be here before you know it :)

How's the spotting?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No more spotting, slightly coloured cm but nothing to worry about :)

How was your day?!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good news :happydance:

Well I told my dad, I put the scan pics in a special card and wrote a note saying "meet your next grandchild, coming soon, December 2014!!!!" He was very surprised but he was really happy :) although OH didn't come along he's Been asleep practically all day he's really ill :(

So apart from that I've done nothing, I'm just making sweet potato right now, it's so yummy!! 

How was your day today?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww how sweet :flower: 

I hope your OH gets better soon!

My day has been lovely thank you, felt a little bad for my son at one point (silly hormones making me want to cry now) he started to play in the sand and build castles but we took him away to go get a drink :sad1: when we took him indoors there was a big toddler play area which he enjoyed but I feel horrible for not letting him play in the sand :cry: 

I've told my OH we have to go back soon when we have some decent money to let him play in it lol

He screamed so much when we left the place it was horrible to see because I knew how much fun he was having! We weren't there long either :/ x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww I know what you mean, I feel like crying if I've got cross with dd and then once I've put her in bed I feel so mean I want to go say sorry and cuddle her :haha:

Honestly though, he will of forgotten all about it now :hugs:

Is your oh back now? :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's very true. My OH is back tomorrow night now, boo :(

I have just watched this https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151655905444588 and I cried so much, I couldn't control my lips trembling! I have a little sister who self harmed and I pictured this being her. Such an eye opener.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness, my younger sister is going through such a tough time right now I worry about her all the time :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

P.s I can't open that link, my iPad is poo :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww no. It's just a girl telling a story of a sister that was bullied and took her life and telling people to think again before doing so, they may be happy once they are gone but they leave everyone who loved them in pieces.

I've had 2 hours just led on the sofa, pure bliss! lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's terrible :(

Yep, I've been lazing around too, oh has been sleeping all day literally, he's snoring his head off on the sofa now and he was sleep talking, he said "soon be 16 weeks babe" :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Aw that's terrible :(
> 
> Yep, I've been lazing around too, oh has been sleeping all day literally, he's snoring his head off on the sofa now and he was sleep talking, he said "soon be 16 weeks babe" :rofl:

Awwwwww :haha: :haha: So cute :winkwink:


I sent my friend a recording of babies HB and she bets it's a boy. I'm like nooooooooo but then if it is I can have another baby :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha!! Don't you think oh will change his mind if you have a girl this time? You never know he may get broody again ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I doubt it, I'm the broody one he wanted our son to have a sibling to grow up with. He wants two I want as many as I can handle and afford :haha: I just can't imagine only doing it all twice :(


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> That's good news :happydance:
> 
> Well I told my dad, I put the scan pics in a special card and wrote a note saying "meet your next grandchild, coming soon, December 2014!!!!" He was very surprised but he was really happy :) although OH didn't come along he's Been asleep practically all day he's really ill :(
> 
> So apart from that I've done nothing, I'm just making sweet potato right now, it's so yummy!!
> 
> How was your day today?

Congrats on telling your dad in such a cute way! I can't wait to do the same.



Mummy to be x said:


> Oh my goodness, my younger sister is going through such a tough time right now I worry about her all the time :(

My youngest sister has been struggling a bit too, and she's actually living in my house right now. I told her she could stay for a few months to get back on her feet....it's been over a year! :dohh:



UniqueBeauty said:


> Aww I doubt it, I'm the broody one he wanted our son to have a sibling to grow up with. He wants two I want as many as I can handle and afford :haha: I just can't imagine only doing it all twice :(

That sounds similar to us. I think DH would have been perfectly happy with the two girls, but I just couldn't imagine not being pregnant again!


----------



## ab75

Glad you all had a nice sunday xx
My dh said that when I walked into the living room my stepmums eyes about popped out her head as I looked obviously pregnant. I think they suspect, she brought a bottle of wine(she never does that) and said it was for us drinking with our dinner yday, think she was wanting me to say I couldn't drink it. I just said I only drink on a sat night lol( which obviously I don't now). I got dh to take a pic last night. I'll post it in a min xx


----------



## ab75

10+2 bump and bloat!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dolce - I'm sorry your sisters going through a tough time :hugs:

Ab - wow that bumps amazing! You look lovely!

How's everyone this morning? I'm just about to get out of bed to get organised to take dd to nursery, we are both so tired so she's a bit late this morning lol. 

What's everyone's plans today?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Super cute bump!

My son was throwing up last night so I didn't get much sleep

Sorry to hear about your sister, we'd do anything for family huh :flower:


I'm staying in today, get the place nice ans tidy for when my OH gets back tonight. I'm off to bath my boy :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw is he ok UB? Poor little man.

Well I just dropped my dd at Nursery and called in the shop for a diet coke (my only caffeine fix at the moment) and half way through drinking it, i seen that it said 'share a diet coke with Madeleine' never find her name on anything!! Sorry just had to share ;)


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies, its more fat than bump just now tho lol.
Aaw thats cute about the diet coke, my caffeine fix is pepsi max.
Hope your LO is ok UB xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I used to be a red bull addict, I had four a day maximum when I wasn't pregnant so cutting those out completely has been real hard, I have a diet coke in a morning now as I don't like coffee or tea. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are heading out today ladies I think where going to mother care and babies 'r' us! OH said we can buy a little something now we have reached week 12. :happydance:

And then he's treating me to TGI's ;) mmmm!


----------



## ab75

Have a good time mummy.
I can't wait for my scan so I can buy things xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Only 2 weeks to go ab :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What's TGI's? :blush:

I can FINALLY say it's my scan next weeeek :haha: it feels good :hugs:

He was sick this morning but he's fine now thank you :flower:

My OH has rushed his work to get home sooner because I wasn't answering my phone he thought the worst.

A week ago last year my son was admitted to hospital because he had a 30 minute seizure, he has loads of painful and scary tests :nope: we thought we were going to lose him :cry: so I guess that sprung to mind for him.


10 week bump/bloat


----------



## FlatShoes

Sickie, sickie, sick :(

I've lost 17lbs!


----------



## DolceBella

Ab and UB - beautiful bumps!!

UB - what day is your scan? Mine is in one week too, on Monday!:happydance:

Flatshoes - ugh! I'm sorry you're having trouble. It's not the way we would want to lose 17lbs!


----------



## DolceBella

I was wondering... I don't want to give up this thread! Should we make a second tri thread soon? Or just stay here forever!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry about that UB it sounds so scary :( TGIs is a beautiful food place, yum.

UB that's not bloat that's a proper little bumpy!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

FlatShoes said:


> Sickie, sickie, sick :(
> 
> I've lost 17lbs!

I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ab75

I want to stick with you girls too, I don't mind moving or staying, as long as we know how to find each other xx
Cute bump ub. Hope your son is ok xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> Only 2 weeks to go ab :)

I can't wait xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

FlatShoes said:


> Sickie, sickie, sick :(
> 
> I've lost 17lbs!

Sorry to hear that, that must be awful :( 



DolceBella said:


> I was wondering... I don't want to give up this thread! Should we make a second tri thread soon? Or just stay here forever!

I can make another if you like? I honestly don't mind where we go. Stay here till we're all 13+ :flower: 


ab75 said:


> I want to stick with you girls too, I don't mind moving or staying, as long as we know how to find each other xx
> Cute bump ub. Hope your son is ok xx

He's much better now, thank you :flower:


My scan is next Friday :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree we will certainly stick together I love this little group.

Ladies, I'm SO angry!!! My auntie and gran now know I'm pregnant, my gran chose to ignore the whole thing I didn't even get a congratulations, nothing! And my aunt made out like it was a mistake and asked if I was happy about it, then proceeded to say, "well once it's happened that's it then, nothing you can do about it is there your stuck with it" and when I first told her, her reaction was "oh well" I'm effin fuming girls!

I got in the car and burst into tears, I mean even if they wasn't happy about it At least friggin pretend to be, they made me feel like a 14 yr old school girl who got pregnant by some boy she didn't know, I'm 25 years old and in a very happy relationship.. WTF is wrong with people :cry:

Sorry for ranting ladies x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Rant all you like!

That's absolutely shocking. I would be feeling the same, that's so rude how could they be like that! I'm actually gob smacked x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know me too UB, I just don't understand it. My aunt said it as though she was been nice, but I was like, are you fkcing serious?!? :saywhat:

I was in tears for ages when I arrived home, OH couldn't believe it! 

Oh man, what I'd do for a drink right now :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

I don't understand why they would react that way? Do they have concerns about something? Your dad was so excited!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm baffled too, if they've got concerns I'm unaware of them, oh works full time, I study, my dd is in nursery and very happy, we have a lovely new build home and are looking for a nice new place with a third bed for our new addition, and we are all very happy.

So I'm not sure why they'd be concernd. I'm very upset by it. X


----------



## DolceBella

I'm so sorry. You must feel so disappointed. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You know that you have everything you need so don't let them get to you :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I'm not going to bother making an effort with them anymore, I feel so rubbish because of them. Ugh.


----------



## DolceBella

I agree with UB - Don't let them get you down. This is a wonderful time in your life, just shake it off.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your so right ladies, I'm not letting them ruin my excitement :growlmad: 

:)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's the spirit :img: :flasher:


----------



## ab75

I would be raging too mummy, what a horrible thing to say, especially after everything you have been thru to get this rainbow. Don't tell them anything else about your business, what a fckn cheek!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I agree with Ab, don't tell them anything. 

How is everyone doing today? :flower:


----------



## ab75

Morning, I'm good, but worried bcoz I feel ok. Lol.
How are you? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Well I'm emotional this morning hubby is off back to work for 4 days so I'm going to be home alone and lonely :cry:

We are going to go to the park this aft for a picnic. Hope you ladies are ok :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm the same Ab lol, No sickness, no sore boobs, no bigger boobs, nada, zilch! :haha:

I think I'm just going to pop over to my nans today then nip to ASDA :)

Hope you have a nice day! x


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your picnic mummy xx
Enjoy Asda UB xx
I'm going to clean and iron after I go to Tesco, well I'm saying that now lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I seem to have missed so much in the last coypke of days!!
Mummy im glad ur dad's reaction was nice at least!
We had a great time at Chester zoo on fathers day.
I'm spending today stuck in the house with a poorly DD and poorly dog :-( at least it gives me time to get the ironing done that I was supposed to do last night :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

Hope your dd and dog get better soon.
I don't mind ironing once I'm actually doing it, just the thought of it lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> Hope your dd and dog get better soon.
> I don't mind ironing once I'm actually doing it, just the thought of it lol xx

Thanks, me too! I'm the same with ironing... still haven't started it! I keep getting distracted :coffee: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love ironing! Am I sad? :blush:


----------



## Ziggie

I have found the best pregnancy food. Its in the states though...

Froyo! Raspberry and pomegranate flavour and watermelon flavour. Kind of like a sorbet. Amazing! Almost makes me wish I felt more sick lol


----------



## ab75

Lol ziggie. Hope you are having a great time xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That sounds sooo good. I have been squashing my peaches because I like them juicey :haha:

I'm still waiting to go Asda but sooo excited for dinner, Chinese glazed spare ribs from the butchers and rice fusions :haha: It's taking me forever to type this with so many errors. My OH got me another laptop so I can sell mine and the keys feel so funny! 

I hope your DD and doggy get better soon Carly!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm loving blue ice pops and oranges at the moment!
They are so refreshing in this hot weather too! Xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Hi ladies! I wish I could say my symptoms are fading, but I feel miserable. My fatigue is incredible, and my boobs are ridiculous. They are so full and heavy. I feel like I could squirt milk across the room already! (No leaking yet though). Much to the dismay of DH, I broke down and put on one of my old maternity bras yesterday. I'm busting out of my regular bras and the straps are leaving red marks.

This morning was nice...DD1 had nursery graduation today. They sang songs and played a little slideshow of the year. It was very cute. Then I took on the nasty job of cleaning out and redoing all of the kitty litter. The heat was starting to give it quite a funk! I'm hoping to nap before heading to work overnight...boo..


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this evening?

We went for a picnic today and it was great, so quiet and the kids just played on the field :)


----------



## DolceBella

That sounds lovely! And yes, it's weird you love ironing.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you!

Next door had a barmy earlier, full on scrap dun dun dun.


Heard babies HB again today it was around 130 bpm but then shot up to 150 odd so my OH thought I was stressing baby out lol whether he's right or not I don't know. 

Roll on tomorrow for OBEM :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> Hi ladies! I wish I could say my symptoms are fading, but I feel miserable. My fatigue is incredible, and my boobs are ridiculous. They are so full and heavy. I feel like I could squirt milk across the room already! (No leaking yet though). Much to the dismay of DH, I broke down and put on one of my old maternity bras yesterday. I'm busting out of my regular bras and the straps are leaving red marks.
> 
> This morning was nice...DD1 had nursery graduation today. They sang songs and played a little slideshow of the year. It was very cute. Then I took on the nasty job of cleaning out and redoing all of the kitty litter. The heat was starting to give it quite a funk! I'm hoping to nap before heading to work overnight...boo..

Cat litter in the heat is disgusting isn't it! Luckily I've got my cat away from using it but when he did my god.. after a day the smell was AWFUL :sick:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh why did they have a barny? :haha:

I'm so tired tonight I can't wait to get into bed!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

One of the guys aerial broke on his radio and he flipped at the other guy. He'd been drinking god knows what he was drinking before his fosters but he was also on the green stuff. Throwing punches, ended up smacking next doors mums head on my windowsill and more punches were thrown. Luckily my son was asleep the whole way through it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god!! That's terrible you should of called the police you can't have people behaving like that outside your home, you've a little boy. Bloody drunken idiots!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's pretty rare, but on the estate itself is full of it when the sun's out! We'll hopefully move from the area now we;re expecting another baba :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep you'll need that extra room ;) :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's easier said than done though :(


----------



## ab75

So today I can feel some tickling/ light scraping in my uterus area. So hope it continues until I feel kicks in a few weeks xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I thought the same Ab, almost like a little vibration! I felt my first jab at 13 weeks then nothing until 16 weeks with my son, hopefully I'll feel this one sooner :) 

Has anyone got any plans for today? 


I'm not sure what to do now the sun's gone in :(


----------



## ab75

Yes and it feels heavy, like pressure! 
Sun is out here today, I'm going to take the girls upto the park for a wee while then I really need to do my ironing lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Really do not no what to do today, I need to get a few bits from the supermarket but I'm so skint today and I can't get hold of hubs to ask him to put cash in my account! I think I'm going to go to Iceland as it is cheap there :thumbup:

Ooh exciting feeling little flutters, I don't know if I've felt anything yet, sometimes I think I do but then I think surely not?! With my dd I didn't feel her until 19 weeks


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sure I've popped too ladies my leggings won't fit fully over my stomach now like they used too, I shall do a pic see what you all think


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is my bump pic...what do you think girls proper bump or bloat?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy that looks like bump to me! I keep thinking that I can feel movement and then thinking it's too early. 1 week to go until.my first scan! I'm so excited... we said that dd can come but im wondering if it's a good idea? Surely everything will be ok? I hear the hb regularly and don't have any pain or bleeding so baby should be ok right?
Iv just jet washed the front garden and oh is painting the bench for us and we've got a little fence that I'm Gunna ask him to paint tomorrow while we go swimming if dd is better xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We took our little girl, I say take her she will find it fabulous and like you say you've been hearing the hb :)

Sounds like your having a great day, I can't wait to move so we can have a nice garden! X


----------



## ab75

Mummy, it looks like mine and I like to think bump! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely bump :D

I'd love to take my son to my scan but he's not allowed to go which is ridiculous. 

We've been to the park this morning and my son had a play on his electric quad. He's now being a moaning monster, slapping me, throwing things. That bloody balamory crap is taming him though :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies!

UB why isn't he allowed? That's mean :(

Lol balamory drives me insane, my dd is in nursery until 3pm so I've just done some shopping and cleaning now I'm deciding what I can eat for lunch :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Apparently it's just one adult that can accompany me yet they have a childrens play area in the waiting room? I might get my OH to ring the day before and see if he can. He tends to fuss though and start playing up so my OH would have to leave with him and he really wouldn't be happy. We're getting pictures anyway, I wonder if I could record the scan on my phone..


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's strange that they have a playroom but say no children, hmmm. 

If you get a nice sonographer I'm sure they won't say no, I always find the NHS sonogrophers a bit grumpy, I've only ever had one nice one!


----------



## DolceBella

Lovely bump mummy!!

We want to tell the girls about the baby on Sunday, so we can bring them to the nuchal scan on Monday.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do your girls not know yet dolce? How exciting I can't wait to here their reaction!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> That's strange that they have a playroom but say no children, hmmm.
> 
> If you get a nice sonographer I'm sure they won't say no, I always find the NHS sonogrophers a bit grumpy, I've only ever had one nice one!

Definitely agree with you on that one. My partner would prefer to leave him with my sister as we know for a fact what he's going to do. He knows there's a baby in there and he kisses my belly. I'll explain the baby in the photo is the baby in my belly lol. It's just a shame we can't all be there :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When is everyone announcing it publicly?!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I never go on Facebook really so won't be doing it on there they are all nosey buggers on there lol, we've told most the family now too. How about you?


----------



## Carlyp1990

We were thinking of getting her her own picture that she can have laminated and take to nursery to show her friends too because she is so excited!
UB I'd just take him and say you had no childcare.
Iv completely lost my appetite at the minute which is not like me at all so I don't feel like eating anything which isn't good :-(
Pretty much everyone knows I'm pregnant now, I haven't done a big Facebook announcement and won't be doing because it's just not me. The people that know are all people we've told face to face... tbh it was getting pretty hard to hide anyway! Xxx


----------



## ab75

I'm taking my 2 to the scan and hoping they are allowed in. I don't have childcare anyway.
I have got moonpig cards ready to go to announce. Just need to add my little nuggets scan pic. I can't hide it now but won't see family now til after scan. Well apart from my sis but she knows xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm going to be announcing it on Facebook after my scan with my boy holding the photo. I have all my family there who I can't keep in contact with over the phone. I also have all my childhood friends and friends from when I lived in Spain. 

There's this woman who used to live two doors down from me and she had 2 children around the age of 4-5 and looks after her nephew full time. She gave birth to twins a few months ago and my partner saw her buying a pregnancy test! Now I have nothing wrong with people popping children out but this woman has never worked a day in her life, she lives on the dole and moved because she got given a bigger house and no doubt will be given a bigger one if she's indeed pregnant. I don't judge people but imagine a woman, dirty, no teeth and dresses like a man. That's her lol. When she lived near me her kids were always dirty and she constantly shouted at them. I am actually gob smacked that she could be pregnant again!!! :o


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh UB that's terrible I don't understand why people live off benefits all there lives, I'm not going to lie I had to do it for two year and I hated every minute of it it was awful. I understand some times people have no choice, but to have no goals in life is beyond me


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies, I've booked my gender scan for the 10th July!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

GAH I'm so jealous! Can I be cheeky and ask how much it was so I can try tempt my OH? :haha:

And yeah don't get me wrong some people have no choice to be on them it's just those that can work but choose not to, like her.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think it's 70 odd pounds and we will get it in 4d and hd , we are going to the same place we went for our reassurance scans as there really great, and when we was there the other week there was a lady who was having a sexing scan, and she came out the room disappointed as baby was crossing it's legs, so the sonogropher said to her "we will try again In ten mins" so off she went back in the scan room to try again, but nope baby still wasn't playing ball, then we went in for our scan and as we came out the sonographer called the lady In AGAIN a third time to try see the sex again.

I mean, how good is that? Instead of been sent away disappointed she really tried to do her best.


----------



## ab75

Thats fab mummy. I can't believe you are finding out so soon. I just get my 12 week scan on july 1st xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

There's lots of private scan clinics that do sexing scans from 16 weeks ab :)

Don't you get a 20 week scan?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that's great mummy! 
If i'm matching up to my dates then ill be 13+6 at my scan so I'm Gunna ask if they have an idea of gender or not  xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet they will Carly!


----------



## ab75

Yeah I get a 20week, lol, I just re read my last post and I meant I was getting my 12week and you were nearly on your gender scan, not that I only get a scan at 12 weeks, lol, sorry for the confusion xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I looked up the gender scan with baby and bond and there's no point in me going with them because they won't do it till mid august which is when I find out anyway, that was 79 pounds (laptop has no pound sign) :S

Do you know of any others I can try?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab it's ok ;)

UB where abouts are you? Places near you? X


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy, we didn't tell the girls yet because they can't keep a secret! DD1 just tells me I have a Buddha belly! We're going to video it when we tell them Sunday. Yay for booking your gender scan!:happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Dolce that so cute that ur going to film it! Do you think they will be excited then?
Katie heard me complain about being fat the other day and just said "it's ok mummy, ur only fat because of the baby!" I think she means well, bless her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw!! Don't you just love little ones!

What's everyone up to today? :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

We are going to sandcastle water park in blackpool... its cheap entry for locals in June  i haven't been since I was a kid so I'm hoping katie will love it! Going with my 2 best friends and there little boys  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds great fun, I've not been to Blackpool for AGES! There's so much to do there it's great.

I think we are going to the park, little miss is going to take her bike I think, then we are visiting my dad tonight for our tea :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm in Weston super mare so it's either here or Bristol!


I've only ever been to blackpool once. My son would love it. 

Hope you all have a nice day, I haven't a clue what I'll be doing but whatever it is I want to be in the sun lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/babybond-booking/appointments/book1.aspx?locid=57

If you click on that link they have a clinic in Bristol and do gender scans from 16 weeks :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It won't let me pick an earlier date then the 4th of August but I'll be finding out a couple of weeks after that anyway, I'm going to keep looking though!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's strange maybe you could give them a call? 

If you just search in google private scans around your area, lots come up :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Some I've found do them from 18 weeks (which sucks) my OH wouldn't go for that one. I'd love to know the sex of this baby a month sooner but then I think I'll be finding out the sex anyway and the money could of gone on baby bits, you know. Ahhhhhh :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ya see, I don't think like that, I'm such an inpatient person and I'm HAVING my scan at 16 weeks, I don't care what anyone says :rofl:

I wish I could think like you though!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well we don't have THAT much money coming in at the moment and the 80 pounds could get the babas clothes or something. We'll see how I feel after this scan and if I can wait :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ok, that's a fair point ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It would be lovely though. 

What's everyone having for dinner tonight? I'm stuck for ideas!


----------



## Ziggie

Well I'm in Vegas! The only places you really do need to be able to drink lol... Oh well!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well me and Madeleine are off to my dads for tea tonight seen as OH is away, where having pizza :)


----------



## ab75

We're having a freezer dinner as I can't be arsed today, fish and home fries.
Just making chocolate fudge cake, took Zoe to tesco to choose her birthday cake for tomorrow and she asked if we could make one like we made for daddy! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow take me to Vegas! My OH would be so jealous of you :haha: 

OH has gone to snooker and I said to him well what about dinner? I'm not cooking tonight, you are. He said I don't know, I'll bring back a KFC. Who's going to say no to THAT! mmmm :icecream:

Happy birthday to your little girl for tomorrow Ab :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

KFC yummy!!!!

Happy birthday to your daughter ab! :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Ab - happy birthday Zoe!!

I'm not cooking tonight either. I'm working overnight again for the third night in a row. I can't be bothered with cooking. DH will have to come up with something for the girls. After this, I have 4 nights off though, which will be lovely! 

3 more days til we tell the girls! 4 more days til the scan!! Woohoo!


----------



## DolceBella

Yay! I'm a plum today! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dolce can I be cheeky and ask what you do for a job? :)


----------



## DolceBella

Lol! I figured it would come out eventually! :haha:
I'm a Labor & Delivery and Emergency Room nurse.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow that must be interesting :)


----------



## DolceBella

It definitely keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am so jealous!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning ladies, what are we all up to today? :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm dying with hay fever :cry: but apart from that I'm organising washing etc as I'm heading to South Wales tomorrow to meet my OH as we are viewing three different houses! :)


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, thanks for Zoe's birthday wishes xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope you all have a fab day ab x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy birthday zoe! Hope she has a lovely !
Iv taken katie to nursery then went to asda before coming home and putting the washing on the line and then sitting eating oranges and cherries! Xx


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy - When will you be moving?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love viewing properties :)

Today I've been cleaning, watched a man get arrested after a fight with a baseball bat and his dog get taken away. The guy's always bloody drunk. OH won 100 smackers on a scratch card so this weekend will be good :)


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> I love viewing properties :)
> 
> Today I've been cleaning, watched a man get arrested after a fight with a baseball bat and his dog get taken away. The guy's always bloody drunk. OH won 100 smackers on a scratch card so this weekend will be good :)


You had a good morning! Free drunken entertainment, and some spending money! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are moving in 4 weeks!! 

UB that is one hectic morning! And I'm so jealous of you winning that money ;) what are you going to do with it ? :)


----------



## DolceBella

How far away will you be moving?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Five hours away, from all my family, I'm so nervous but the reason where moving is for OHs job, it's right near OHs family too.

We are cutting it a bit fine as the landlord wants his house back in one month but im sure we will find something before then x


----------



## DolceBella

Will OHs family be helpful with the new LO?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah his mum has already said when we find out the sex she's going to start buying bits and bobs, which was nice of her.

It caused quite a lot of trouble between me and OH at first with moving do far but now I'm feeling more confident.


----------



## DolceBella

Is your mum upset that you won't be close by now?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not sure really! OH has gone to get us a Subway. When I need to eat I get a horrible pain in my stomach and it makes me feel really sick until I eat. It's every single day! :dohh:

ONE WEEK till my scan, I want to thank you girls for making it go so fast for me! I do love this thread <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

My mum moved away a while ago dolce she lives about three hours away from where we are moving, so closer to her.

I agree UB I love this thread I'm glad you made it :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have the air show tomorrow and Sunday then OBEM on Wednesday to look forward to. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance: I'm so excited.


Anyone else got plans for the weekend? :) 

I moved away from my family too, Mummy. I hated it :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

How did you cope UB? Are you still away from them?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If this turns into an essay, sorry :haha:

I lived in Spain for 6 years with my family and that's where I met my OH 7 years ago. When I was 19 he moved back to the UK for work and this was when I had to go 3 months at a time without seeing him. I moved to his hometown Preston leaving my family in Spain, I honestly hated it. I became depressed and me and OH were like room mates rather than a couple. Things got stressful and we split up and luckily my mum and sister had come over from Spain and moved to Weston so I came to stay with them, eventually we got back together and a year later my nan and grandad followed us to the UK. Being without them is something I never want to go through again. I've always been a home sick person so my OH gets depressed sometimes because all his family is in Preston. 


I have another issue. Before I met my OH he had a 'stalker' who would always call and text his phone and families. When I lived in Preston she always used to text him saying 'Tell Beckii you're going to Asda and come see me, she won't know' I have NO idea if he did go BUT when we broke up surprise surprise guess who was the first person to be there, HER. They stayed together, slept with each other (makes me sick) and it wasn't just the once, it was ALL the time. For the past 1.5 years she's always messaging him 'I miss you' and at one point he said Miss you too. He went onto his facebook the other day and had an inbox and I looked, He opened it and it read 'I miss you so much, I hope your okay. Love you lots xxx' I MEAN REALLLLLLY!!!! He's engaged with a child and a secret one on the way! 
I questioned him and he was like she was good to me, she helped me a lot. We're good friends and have been since I was 15. I said what are you going to reply? he said IF I replied I'd arrange to meet up for a drink. My blood boiled at this point. So the mad stalker who tried to break us up then succeeded so you let her jump into our bed is your best friend? o.m.g! If she does it again I will be messaging her, you do NOT message someone saying that when they have a family, friends or not. Please tell me I'm not overeating? He hasn't replied to her thank god. Now I'm paranoid he's going to go see her when he's next in Preston!

Must add, I have just deleted her off his phone contacts. Why the f*ck she was there I do not know. :gun:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh.my.actual.god!!! Id freak seriously if that was someone messaging my OH like that I'd tell them straight. What a cheeky bint and your OH should certainly not meet her for a drink, I would NEVER let my OH go for a drink with someone he'd slept with but that's just me, I've never looked at his phone contacts but if I did and I found some ex or something in there i would start world war three :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Oh.my.actual.god!!! Id freak seriously if that was someone messaging my OH like that I'd tell them straight. What a cheeky bint and your OH should certainly not meet her for a drink, I would NEVER let my OH go for a drink with someone he'd slept with but that's just me, I've never looked at his phone contacts but if I did and I found some ex or something in there i would start world war three :rofl:

See this is it, he used to be a slag so there's so many girls out there I want beef with :haha: but this one girl Katie, I've told him I want hin to have nothing to do with her but they kept messaging then he'd delete the messages!! He met up with her around Christmas time when he worked in Blackpool. He said they 'bumped' into each other but that's crap. I said to him she's going nowhere near our children and I don't want you near her but he won't listen to me. Sometimes I do wonder if he still has feelings for her as even though she comes between us he won't remove her from his life. He needs to look at it through my point of view, can you imagine what out OH's would be like if an ex messaged us that. I'm keeping a look out for more messages between them both. I don't trust her.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's so unfair UB she need to bugger off and your oh needs to tell her to piss off too, I don't tend to bother with Facebook much it causes so much Agro. 

Why won't she just pee off? I mean, what's she expecting to happen?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> That's so unfair UB she need to bugger off and your oh needs to tell her to piss off too, I don't tend to bother with Facebook much it causes so much Agro.
> 
> Why won't she just pee off? I mean, what's she expecting to happen?

Apparently it's because they are 'best friends' yet they only became that 'close' after they starting sleeping together. He won't tell her to do one, he just laughs and says no. :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh that would anger me sooo much!!! I feel for you :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oooh I know, must think of my babies and that I have this family and not her! So excited for Hollyoaks recently too hehe


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah, silly *beeeeep* :haha:

Ooh hollyoaks I'm about to watch it on channel 4 plus one as I missed it earlier, excited :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm excited to see Cindy's story line as I know who the guy is now thanks to spoilers :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm watching it on e4 plus one, so Mondays episode ;)

Am I going to find out who that man is? :haha:


----------



## ab75

Aaahh thanks ladies, we have had a lovely day.
mummy, happy house hunting tmrw.
dolce, I would love a job like that.
Carly, I have just eaten loads of strawberries, they were amazing.
UB, seriously, I would go mental if I was in your shoes. He maybe likes the attention from her but no way would I let him meet her either!
We moved 100 miles away from our families last year, I love it lol, love just having our wee family and getting occasional visits from parents etc xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know what you mean with that ab, I think I may find myself getting annoyed at OHs family been around all the time, and mine hardly been there, is that selfish? :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's all to do with Cindys bipolar, you don't find out for a while. Let me know if you want me to tell you hehehe 

And I will be keeping my eyed peeled. As for now I'm going to bath my screaming son lol x


----------



## DolceBella

What is Hollyoaks?? Sounds interesting!

Ab - We've been eating loads of strawberries too! We went to a "pick your own" farm and came back with over 5lbs!:blush:

UB - I'm concerned about your situation with this Katie girl. I agree that she's way out of line, but so is your OH. I had a similar experience once where DH was texting too much with a former coworker. The texts weren't inappropriate in nature, but they were frequent. They would say things like "did you see that show last night?" Or "what did you have for lunch today?" It just seemed like everyday conversation stuff that wasn't necessary to have with another woman. It was starting to make me upset, and I didn't want to turn into a crazy woman that felt the need to check his phone all the time. I didn't want to turn it into a trust issue, for either of us. So rather than get angry with him, I sat him down and told him how I felt. I said that it didn't seem right to be texting with another girl about his regular daily life. There shouldn't be a need to share his life with someone else. It seemed like he appreciated my point of view, so he eventually just stopped texting her back. To be honest, I don't think he cared very much anyway. In your case, Katie is a direct threat because she's a former girlfriend and has the potential to see him again. I'm also concerned that your OH is deleting texts from her. Do you think he's trying to spare you from seeing something harmless, so as to avoid a fight? Or do you think he's hiding something... I would sit him down and make sure he knows how it makes you feel. Plead to heart strings....:cry: Let him know how much you want your family to succeed, and that you two have to stick together to eliminate any possible temptations, for the good of the family. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

DB, I am going to take the the girls to pick your own in a couple of weeks. 
Mummy,I don't think that is selfish. My sis wasn't happy with me after we moved as I said I was happy up here and not seeing everyone all the time was good. She is the type of person who is always running here there and everywhere visiting, I can't be arsed with that lol.
Hollyoaks is a soap on tv set in Chester xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My OH was honest with her when us two broke up and said he could never be with someone who couldn't have children in a nice way apparently (before my son). I think they were just friends with benefits. There's been no more messages that I know of, on Facebook it will say he's read her message but not bothered replying, he knows how I feel about her. The conversations between them are probably once a month. I had a dream that he went with her while he was with me all those years ago and it felt horrible! He went through his contacts yesterday to see if he had my Grandads number because there was a missed call and he didn't realize I got rid of her number so that's good. 

On the plus side I have the air show today, waheeeey :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies! Well today I'm doing the dreaded drive to South Wales, it's going to take me 5 hours, I'm so nervous I've never done it before. Last year I had an awful car crash and since then driving on motorways really frightens me so I'm popping my pants a bit :haha:

I hope everyone enjoys there day! The weathers lovely here :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB enjoy the airshow!
Mummy good luck with ur drive!

It's the town carnival today were I live so we're going to watch that soon. We've planted some flowers for the front garden today too  xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Enjoy the air show UB!

Good luck with your drive Mummy!

Carly - Have fun at the carnival!

Today will be a busy day of food shopping and cleaning house. I think a bomb went off in here! On the plus side, tomorrow we tell the girls the great news! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Hope you find a house you like mummy.
enjoy the airshow ub.
have fun at the carnival carly.
db, my house is the same. We're telling the girls after the scan too. Hope your girls are excited.
I'm just getting ready for work, 2-8 today. I can't be bothered lol xx


----------



## DolceBella

That's how I feel about everything too lately, that I can't be bothered. That's probably why my house is a mess!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while, how's everyone? I have been working longer hours now and do nothing else but sleep. I've also been sick a lot during the day so I have been skipping dinner cause no appetite. My next scan is on Thursday, so excited!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we're back from the carnival, katie loved it! She got a balloon animal from a clown too so that made her day. She wants to do some painting now but I really can't be bothered at all :-( I just want to chill :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I made it! :happydance: 

OH wants to take us a out for tea but I really can't be bothered I want to sleep :haha: I've just got in my pyjamas lol. I feel like such a bore as it's red hot out there!

Sounds like you have all had a busy day!


----------



## DolceBella

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while, how's everyone? I have been working longer hours now and do nothing else but sleep. I've also been sick a lot during the day so I have been skipping dinner cause no appetite. My next scan is on Thursday, so excited!!

I'm still super sick too. I can't wait for this phase to pass! Can't wait to see scan pics!



Carlyp1990 said:


> Well we're back from the carnival, katie loved it! She got a balloon animal from a clown too so that made her day. She wants to do some painting now but I really can't be bothered at all :-( I just want to chill :-( xx

Glad she had a great time! 



Mummy to be x said:


> I made it! :happydance:
> 
> OH wants to take us a out for tea but I really can't be bothered I want to sleep :haha: I've just got in my pyjamas lol. I feel like such a bore as it's red hot out there!
> 
> Sounds like you have all had a busy day!

You made it! Hope it wasn't too bad! And yay for pjs!


----------



## Mummy to be x

It wasn't too bad but my back hurts now :haha:

I definitely think it's time for food and sleep :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Glad you made it Mummy. I'm not looking forward to my 14 hour drive on the 3rd of July to visit in-laws.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you we had a lovely day, it cost a bloody fortune though. 20 quid just to have a small chips and 2 fish and chips with a couple of drinks. Safe to say tomorrow I'll be standing on the bridge tomorrow to watch the Vulcan bomber! I have never seen Weston sea front so busy!!

Glad you arrived safely Mummy!

I don't think I've ever been to a proper carnival. I went to a steam carnival when I was pregnant with my son (didn't know I was pregnant) there was a sign for the magicians tent 'No pregnant women' OOPS. 

What's everyone having for dinner? I'm too lazy to make anything :(


----------



## Mezzanotte

Well I see you ladies have passed the time so I'd like help passing mine. X.x this first week has gone rather quickly though. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Glad you made it Mummy. I'm not looking forward to my 14 hour drive on the 3rd of July to visit in-laws.

14 hours?? Oh my!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds a good day UB, apart from skinting yourself :haha:

Well we went out for dinner, I had chicken breast with bacon and melted cheese on covered in BBQ sauce, with chips!!! Oh and not forgetting the cheesy garlic bread ;) I'm still hungry. :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad u had fun UB 
Mummy, i'm glad to see you've got your appetite back :haha: 
We had steak and ale pie, chips and gravy for tea  it was yummy!
We're watching the delivery man tonight, ohs been waiting to watch it for ages so I said I'll order it on sky.
I'm so uncomfortable today :-( I've got really awful backache and pain round my bump xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Sounds a good day UB, apart from skinting yourself :haha:
> 
> Well we went out for dinner, I had chicken breast with bacon and melted cheese on covered in BBQ sauce, with chips!!! Oh and not forgetting the cheesy garlic bread ;) I'm still hungry. :rofl:

Omg that food sounds soooo good.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Glad you made it Mummy. I'm not looking forward to my 14 hour drive on the 3rd of July to visit in-laws.
> 
> 14 hours?? Oh my!Click to expand...

Yes it's pretty taxing. I always drive the whole time, can't stand DH's driving :nope:. Don't know how I'm going to make it, I always have to disappear at work for quick naps :haha:. I can't imagine how much longer it will be if I have to keep stopping for :sleep:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't you fly there or something ? Lol.

Ooh my appetite is back alright, I can't stop eating! I'm very emotional tonight though, not sure what's wrong with me.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Can't you fly there or something ? Lol.
> 
> Ooh my appetite is back alright, I can't stop eating! I'm very emotional tonight though, not sure what's wrong with me.

We could fly, but it would cost about 800usd and only 150 to drive. Glad your appetite is back. I'm okay early in the day but by evening time, I get really nauseous and can't eat anything. I had a fudge pop today, it was so good I wanted another. Hubby wants pizza buffet tonight, but every time I leave the house, my tummy feels sick. Don't know what to do:shrug:


----------



## DolceBella

I still feel hungry and nauseous all at the same time, all day long. I can't win!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just not hungry at all :-( I'm not nauseous either thiugh, so I should be thankful for that I suppose. I do need to start eating more though, before getting pregnant I ate like a horse and now I'm barely eating a meal... just snacking on salt and vinegar crisps and oranges (which I've now run out of). What you ladies doing today? I'm just sat in garden at the minute having a cup of tea before I do some ironing :-/ we probably won't do much today though as oh starts work at 3 so has to get ready at 2ish. I might let katie do the painting in the garden that she wanted to do yesterday  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are off to the beach today! :) I'm going to ask oh if we can take a picnic with us.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mezzanotte said:


> Well I see you ladies have passed the time so I'd like help passing mine. X.x this first week has gone rather quickly though. :)

Welcome :flower:




I can't believe I'm FINALLY lime, YAY :happydance: where on earth has the time gone :wacko:

Hope you all have a nice day today, I'm stuck looking for some money till tomorrow because I literally have NOTHING in at all. I feel so sh*t. When my OH had his win I said we didn't have much in too :shrug: Luckily my little boy is okay it's just me and my OH, I get sick when I don't eat :dohh:


On the other hand I'm obsessed with this American TV series, it's not out yet but OH got hold of it and I've already watched half :haha: It's The 100 :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB I hope you manage to sort something that's not good :(

I've never heard that tv series!!


----------



## DolceBella

Morning ladies!

Carly - Have fun painting!

Mummy - Enjoy the beach! My girls can't wait to stick their feet in the sand!

UB - I'm not familiar with that show either. What's it about?

Today is the day we tell the girls! :happydance: I guess we'll tell DHs parents today too. We wanted to wait until after the scan tomorrow, but the girls will be too excited to keep it secret, and we'll be at their house for the afternoon for a BBQ. I confirmed hearing the baby on the Doppler last night, so I guess it doesn't matter. I'll see if I can post a you tube video of our big reveal!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh dolce please do that will be amazing to see!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I hope you all have a nice day today. Mummy the beach sounds great, it's so hot right now, I might have to visit the pool today. I'm going to my mom's while she has my niece and nephews this morning. 
UB, I hope you get everything figured out.


----------



## Mezzanotte

I'm hungry and nauseous all at the same time too and I swear I can just sleep and sleep and still want more.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mezzanine, I feel the most nauseous when I'm hungry. It comes and goes but I do believe it's when I have gone too long without eating something.


----------



## Mezzanotte

Yeah it seems to be the worst on an empty belly....though I've actually vomited from my breakfast before, so now I'm absolutely terrified of eating in the morning..


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Oh my, I haven't actually vomited at all. There has been times I thought it was going to happen, but I immediately get a hold of something lemon and it works for me. I consistently have an upset stomach and heartburn everyday though, but no vomiting. I think it's because of my Metformin and iron pills, and there is no changing them :nope:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I feel sick before I eat, it's horrible. 

We managed to sort something :) 

I've just watched the last episode of The 100 and they all finish so it leaves you wanting more:cry:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100_(TV_series)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy - hope you had a lively day at the beach!

Dolce - eeekkkk!! How exciting that your telling the girls and in laws today! That means ur scan is tomorrow!!

I'm really struggling to find baby at the minute, haven't found it properly on the doppler for about a week :-( thought I heard it yesterday but then katie shouted me and I lost it but now I'm not 100% sure I found it at all.

I'm just snuggles up with katie watching sleeping beauty as she's never seen it before but loves all the princesses :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I get days like that Carly and others I can find it straight away :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've only been trying in the mornings so I'm Gunna try again soon because iv just eaten... can not eating harm baby? I'm really struggling! I'm lucky if i'm getting 1000 calories a day at the minute never mind 2300 :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I read as long as you eat little and often baby will be fine. You could ask your midwife/GP for help with the sickness :flower:


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> I read as long as you eat little and often baby will be fine. You could ask your midwife/GP for help with the sickness :flower:

Thanks UB. I've not actually been sick iv just completely lost my appetite :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was like that for 2 weeks straight and I lived on rich tea biscuits, watermelon and pot noodle. Apparently the baby takes all it needs from us first that's why we feel crap! I read a lot of pregnancy apps :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm sooo happy! I managed to find baby!!! Had a good ten minute listen and sent oh a recording because he's at work... I am so relieved!
I also think I've found the pram I want  today's been a good day xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, how are we all today?
I'm starting to get really scared for my scan. 8 days to go, hope my little nugget is ok. Sometimes feel tickles and flutters but then I think I must be imagining it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ab, it's completely normal to worry! I'm worried for mine but at the same time so excited too 
I'm just getting ready to take katie to nursery xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - no idea why I thanked one of your posts :haha:

Yay for finding hb carly!!! :)

Ab - try not to worry baby will be just perfect I'm sure x


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. This is my 8th pregnancy but will only be my 3rd baby(hopefully). Not had any reason this time to think anything is wrong but that worry is always there. Once I see it wriggling about I'll be fine xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:happydance: for finding the HB! 
What pram do you like Carly? My OH wants the Quinny moodd! 

Excuse my crap memory but who was having their scan today?!

I have my house to tidy today O.M.G it's such a mess :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> Thanks ladies. This is my 8th pregnancy but will only be my 3rd baby(hopefully). Not had any reason this time to think anything is wrong but that worry is always there. Once I see it wriggling about I'll be fine xx

It's natural to worry, I'm sure everything is fine :flower:


----------



## ab75

I think db has her scan today xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea dolce has her scan today! 
I like the babystyle prestige  we had a big pram with katie and I loved it and used it for 2 years so I'm hoping to do the same this time around  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

YeAh it's dolce who has her scan today :) exciting! I love scans :)

We don't know what pram where getting yet but with my dd we had a travel system and I don't want one of those this time, I want one that will last a while:) until he or she is around 2 maybe x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We had the silvercross sleepover on a classic chassis with katie and I loved it! Used it until she was 2 then sold it to my brother for his baby and they used it for a year and are now trying to sell it on because it's still in great condition.
I would highly recommend a silvercross and would love one this time but money's abit tighter this time around :-(... my parents bought the last one! Xx


----------



## ab75

I'm using the same pram that I had for Zoe and Zara, don't see the point in getting a new one as mine is still in really good condition and I love it lol. I have the mothercare spin, which is older version of mothercare orb, but looks identical xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I thought so! 

I like the one my OH likes and the babystyle oyster. Only problem is buying it, my OH is so depressed that he can't find a job. Our money is getting swallowed by debts and bills it's ridiculous. I have nobody to talk to about it because my Nan would kill me if she knew I took my camera to cash gen! She is always trying to help me out but I know she doesn't have much as it is. People have said they are better off not working than working but that's not the case for us. Luckily we have some money today because my fridge is completely empty. We have the money coming in, it's just getting taken :nope::cry: it makes me feel like crap because obviously I have my little boy to take care of and feed I'm just lucky he has everything he needs before we do. It's Weston super mare too, there's 0 jobs here it's shocking!


----------



## FlatShoes

Ladies - give me a glimmer of hope! When did your sickness start wearing off (those who it has) either this pregnancy or last.

Still awful - hardly eating, sick 8 times plus a day.


----------



## FlatShoes

Ooh I'm a lime!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB I'm so sorry your going through all this, this is the reason I'm loving five hours away because oh just couldn't get a decent job where we are now. Things will sort them self out, it is really hard when money's tight :hugs:

I'm going to buy some maternity tops today ladies I'm getting so fat, Is this normal? 13 weeks, 2nd baby but 4th pregnancy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi flat shoes, I felt a lot better at week 11. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh your at week 11 already, I hope it buggers off soon :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

FlatShoes said:


> Ladies - give me a glimmer of hope! When did your sickness start wearing off (those who it has) either this pregnancy or last.
> 
> Still awful - hardly eating, sick 8 times plus a day.

We're both 11w1d :D

Your GP should be able to help you with your sickness? :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Oh UB I'm so sorry your going through all this, this is the reason I'm loving five hours away because oh just couldn't get a decent job where we are now. Things will sort them self out, it is really hard when money's tight :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to buy some maternity tops today ladies I'm getting so fat, Is this normal? 13 weeks, 2nd baby but 4th pregnancy!

It's awful, I couldn't bare to leave my family again especially when the only grandson they have is Jayden! My OH only seems to be going for warehouse though, I said he should widen his search but he hasn't. 

I can't wait to get my first maternity tops, I definitely need them. My belly has really popped out now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Has he got experience in much else? I hope he finds something soon. Are you getting much help from the government?

Isn't it crazy how one day you wake up and your belts just popped :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Has he got experience in much else? I hope he finds something soon. Are you getting much help from the government?
> 
> Isn't it crazy how one day you wake up and your belts just popped :haha:

Not really apart from building!

I know right even when I breathe in it's still there! all my jeans dig in now and I have no stretchy bottoms :nope::haha:


----------



## ab75

Understand how you feel ub. We moved away so dh could get a better paid job. I am going shopping for maternity clothes after my scan. I am living in 1 pair of leggings and some shorts xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've just bought a lovely dress, although it's not maternity I couldn't find any nice maternity stuff :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love newlook's maternity stuff, look in the sale there's tops and dresses for 5 - 10 pounds! 

I've just got back from Asda and had to get a taxi because I almost fainted, I went lightheaded and started to feel sick the next minute my hearing totally went it was if I was in a tunnel and my vision went blurry and I couldn't really see anything. My OH got me outside to sit down and he said I was as white and a ghost and shaking! I felt better after a sugary drink and half a sandwich but it was so scary! It happened with my son too :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's where my dress is from, new look :)

That sounds so scary UB are you feeling better now? Have you not eaten much this morning?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm Gunna see how long I can get away with not buying maternity clothes. Luckily I wear leggings alot and most of my tops are baggy anyway, plus with it being summer I have a few floaty dresses which I'll be able to get away with for a while. With katie I only had to buy 1 pair of leggings, 1 pair of jeans and a few tips so fingers crossed I won't need to buy much this time either.
UB I totally understand where you're coming from with , we are beyond skint at the moment. Oh has previous debts so doesn't live with us as he pays about 400 per month to his bills and is only on minimum wage so I live on my own with katie and had to leave my job a few weeks ago so now I'm living off benefits :-/ it's hard but it's the way it has to be until oh pays off his debt and it won't be forever. As it stands now I'm overdrawn :-( but katie has everything she needs and we have food in the house and bills are paid so that's all that matters to me xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm much better now, Mummy! I only had a slice of toast :dohh: I feel like I could eat a horse recently and apparently it's because our metabolism increases by about 20% meaning they process the food in their body more rapidly!

Our debts go into the thousands unfortunately. If we didn't get help to pay our rent we would be screwed! My little man has everything he needs now until Thursday so I'm much more relaxed.


----------



## Ziggie

Hi ladies!!!!! I'm alive :D

Still in the us for another week so no internet or time to use it (except in my stop offs). I'm doing good! 15 weeks on weds!! Crrrrrrazy!!!!!! No major symptoms currently either! Baby's heart is still nice and strong :)

Miss reading all about your developments!


----------



## ab75

Hey zig, hope you're having a fantastic time xx


----------



## DolceBella

Here it is ladies!!! 12.4 weeks! Nuchal assessment very low risk.

I told my girls yesterday, and they've been sooooo happy! DD1 said "Thanks for making my dreams come true Mommy!" Melts my heart!!

The tech printed each of my girls a picture of their own to keep.:happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ziggie said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! I'm alive :D
> 
> Still in the us for another week so no internet or time to use it (except in my stop offs). I'm doing good! 15 weeks on weds!! Crrrrrrazy!!!!!! No major symptoms currently either! Baby's heart is still nice and strong :)
> 
> Miss reading all about your developments!

I won't know how bubs is getting on until Friday. Hope you're having an awesome time over there, I'm still very jealous you didn't take me with you :winkwink::haha:


DolceBella said:


> Here it is ladies!!! 12.4 weeks! Nuchal assessment very low risk.
> 
> I told my girls yesterday, and they've been sooooo happy! DD1 said "Thanks for making my dreams come true Mommy!" Melts my heart!!
> 
> The tech printed each of my girls a picture of their own to keep.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 777755

That's extremely cute of your DD, your scan looks amazing and so clear! 
I'm so glad there's only 4 days left until mine now. :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ziggie, hope your having a fab time!! :)

Aw dolce that scans amazing! Look at it's little foot, beautiful x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've got nothing to do this week so it's going to go sooo slowly. My only problem is I can't really feel when my bladder is full since having my son so how am I meant to go in to the scan with a full bladder? I remember with my 20 week scan the woman made me nearly pee :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just drink and drink until you might pee :haha:


----------



## ab75

What a beautiful scan pic db. How cute that your dd said that.
hope you are feeling better ub.
I am raging, found out that my mum has been bitching about me to my sis, saying that she doesn't know why I am making a big deal of not telling anyone til after my scan and that I am acting selfish! My mum only knows as my b.i.l let it slip(was only wanting my sis and b.i.l to know just now). Anyway we are going camping this weekend with my dis and now my mum is going and staying in a local hotel with my gran and grandad! 1,it is my birthday weekend and we made plans with my sis, girls are looking forward to bbq etc. 2, I said that I won't be able to hide my bump, my mum said to my sis that my gran n grandad prob know anyway, meaning SHE has told them!! And we are going to a hotel for dinner so its not exactly camping.
sorry for venting, I am probably making too much of it but I am fucking raging xx


----------



## ab75

Oh and I am also selfish as I won't tell my mum when my scan is! She'll be lucky if I tell her when I've given birth at this rate xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab I would be the same, I would hit the roof if my mother called me selfish, your certainly not selfish at all. I hope you still manage to enjoy your camping weekend xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well yeah I'd be annoyed too, if I was going camping I'd want to CAMP :dohh:

If you do go and have dinner wear a floaty top to hide your bump. Why on earth is your mum bitching when it's your pregnancy, it's got nothing to do with her when you decide to announce it. Deary me! 

On that note, are you announcing it with your scan photo? :flower:


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. Just going to wear a maxi dress I think, but I still look pregnant lol.
Yes I have a moonpig card ready to go, just need to add scan pic. It has 3 photos, so one each of both dd's saying big sister above both and then one of scan saying due date and baby morgan coming soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww!! That sounds such a cute idea ab!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ab I would be fuming too! It's upto you when you tell people xx

Dolce that scan picture is amazing! Your dd is so cute saying that :cloud9: im so glad everything is going well for you!

Zig im glad your enjoying yourself over there :)

I can't wait for my scan... 41 hours to go!!

What's everyone's plans for this evening? Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol not that you're counting Carly!!
Dh has just got in from work, so I'm de stressing in the bath. Zara has been a nightmare today, tired and screaming so she'll be bedded at 7 and Zoe slightly later, then we're having sausage n mash with onion gravy for dinner xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We had hot dogs but your dinner sounds so good :icecream:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well we viewed two houses today but one was too small and the other was lovely but I didn't like the kitchen, though the kitchen was huge! I know, I'm fussy, I'm annoying oh already. We've two more to view tomorrow too.

We are staying in a beautiful hotel right by the sea with lots of lovely bars and restraunts, everyone is outside drinking, I am so jealous :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you're having a lovely time, Mummy!

I feel like I could eat loads and loads of chocolate :haha: but I really don't want to put loads of weight on this pregnancy x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've a big bar of dairy milk here UB ;)

Just been using doppler and I usually find baby right away but it took me ages and soon as I found the hb baby kept moving, never been like that before, and I thought it sounded a bit slower, ugh I'm worried now :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Im sure everything is fine, Mummy. There's a lot of room for baby to move around! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know, I'm been paranoid I think :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

ab75 said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today?
> I'm starting to get really scared for my scan. 8 days to go, hope my little nugget is ok. Sometimes feel tickles and flutters but then I think I must be imagining it xx

Omg me too! I seem to be getting more terrified of my scan each day. I'm excited but can't wait for it to be over at the same time. 3 more days to go and then I have another one next week when I get released to my obgyn.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

DolceBella said:


> Here it is ladies!!! 12.4 weeks! Nuchal assessment very low risk.
> 
> I told my girls yesterday, and they've been sooooo happy! DD1 said "Thanks for making my dreams come true Mommy!" Melts my heart!!
> 
> The tech printed each of my girls a picture of their own to keep.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 777755

Great scan!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> I love newlook's maternity stuff, look in the sale there's tops and dresses for 5 - 10 pounds!
> 
> I've just got back from Asda and had to get a taxi because I almost fainted, I went lightheaded and started to feel sick the next minute my hearing totally went it was if I was in a tunnel and my vision went blurry and I couldn't really see anything. My OH got me outside to sit down and he said I was as white and a ghost and shaking! I felt better after a sugary drink and half a sandwich but it was so scary! It happened with my son too :dohh:

Wow that's scary Ub, I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## ab75

Swtpinkbabi, I'm sure your scan will be fine, 3 days eeeeek!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :flower:

How are you all feeling today? :)


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Girls have been up since 445am so I am shattered. Hoping they have a nap soon so I can have one too lol. Already been to tesco and got tonights dinner in oven!
How are you all doing?
Happy house viewing today mummy.
Oh, I think my baby was doing somersaults last night, felt like a popping sensation, was great to feel it. Can't wait til I see feet sticking out lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I felt a pop and waited for a fart to come :rofl: sorry. It must of been baby :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I'm good today I'm going for a breakfast in a min ;) hehe.

Thanks ab I'm looking forward to it.

We are also going baby window shopping!! I've come to the decision that I think I'm having a boy!!


----------



## ab75

UniqueBeauty said:


> I felt a pop and waited for a fart to come :rofl: sorry. It must of been baby :haha:

Lol, that was same as me. And that was how I described it to dh lol xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies I'm good today I'm going for a breakfast in a min ;) hehe.
> 
> Thanks ab I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> We are also going baby window shopping!! I've come to the decision that I think I'm having a boy!!

I think this ones a boy too, although dh thinks its another girl. Not fussy either way tho. 
Enjoy window shopping. I am going to buy a little outfit after my scan xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

This time round I don't have a clue what I_ feel _like I'm having. Maybe it's because we'd like a girl so much :shrug:

How are all your bumps coming along? :)


----------



## ab75

I feel like my uterus popped out yday, feels more podgy above pubic bone now, lol, still a mix of fat and bloat too. Just had 4 choccy biccies and a cuppa so that won't help, but OMG, it was good. And girls are sleeping so I got to have it in peace.
I'm going to start doing weekly bump pics from fri xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mines also a mixture of fat and bloat but it's coming along now, I found baby this morning on doppler right away :)

I've just eaten a fry up for breakfast so I don't know why I'm moaning about my fat belly :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Baby is much higher for me too, I'm just having a bag of hoolahoops then popping over to see Nan and Grandad! I must eat before I go or I'll just black out again :dohh:


----------



## ab75

Have a nice day ladies. 
I'm going to do ironing after lunch(same ironing that I was going to do last week) and the girls can have playdoh xx


----------



## DolceBella

My mum is coming today to spend a couple days with the girls. They are very excited. DH is away on business, so the company will be nice. 

I posted my scan pic in the gender prediction section and everyone guessed girl. We're hoping boy this time, but I guess we won't know till the 20 week gender scan. 

Pretty sure I can feel LO moving sometimes too. The timing is right. But sometimes I just fart too. :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was talking to my Nan earlier about prams and how I like the Quinnys carrycot. She told me to just use the stroller I have now, I was like Nan :o I can't use that for a newborn! She laughed at me, it's safe to say things were very different when I was younger :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> My mum is coming today to spend a couple days with the girls. They are very excited. DH is away on business, so the company will be nice.
> 
> I posted my scan pic in the gender prediction section and everyone guessed girl. We're hoping boy this time, but I guess we won't know till the 20 week gender scan.
> 
> Pretty sure I can feel LO moving sometimes too. The timing is right. But sometimes I just fart too. :rofl:

It's a pain that we have to wait so long to find out :sad1:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dolce that will be lovely :)

I've been looking at prams today, I like a few but it's such a big decision :haha: OH was like shall we just but one now, get it out the way. Really?! Men don't have a clue. :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I would jump at the chance to get my pram now :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm such a picky person UB, I like a few in there, I think it's the 'oyster' ones, they do them in beautiful colours but I want to wait until we know the sex :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh yeah the oysters have beautiful colour packs!


----------



## DolceBella

I have to UppaBaby Vista and I love it!! It's so versatile, and I can't wait to use the carry cot again.


----------



## ab75

DB, I would say boy from your scan pic xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I like the look of the UppaBaby Vista. I like the Babystyle oyster, Quinny buzz or Quinny Moodd. I had the Buzz when my son was a couple of months old and loved it. I really want a carrycot this time though. 

Roll on Friday I swear time is going SO slow. I can't wait to share my scan photo with you girls :D

My little sister (19) is looking after my boy while we go for the scan but he'll be coming with us when we find out the sex.

A friend of mine has asked if I can do some babysitting in July for her, I'm going to have my hands full. 

Takeaway has arrived, time to scoff :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I didn't feel so well today. Let's just say today was the longest day of work ever :sick:. 
I cannot wait for gender reveal scan. I'm really hoping for Team Pink, but a healthy baby is all we want. 
How's house hunting Mummy? We are going to have to move to a bigger place at the end of November when our lease is up. Glad I won't have to participate :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pinkbaby I hope you feel better soon.

Eeekkkk!!! It's scan day! I'm so excited, scared, nervous all at once :) xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yay Carly!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Carly. Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck Carly! Not that you need it :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, I didn't feel so well today. Let's just say today was the longest day of work ever :sick:.
> I cannot wait for gender reveal scan. I'm really hoping for Team Pink, but a healthy baby is all we want.
> How's house hunting Mummy? We are going to have to move to a bigger place at the end of November when our lease is up. Glad I won't have to participate :haha:

We'd love a girl too but as long as the baby is healthy and doing well that's all that matters :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck Carly!!! :)

House hunting was good we have found a house right by the beach it's beautiful :)

How are you ladies today?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh lucky! 

I'm good today, feel extremely bloated! 
My friend finds out what sexy her baby is the same day I have my scan, I said to my OH they better not steal our thunder :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Glad you have found somewhere you like mummy, our lease is up in sept and we don't know whether to stay here another year or move. Can't afford to save towards our deposit to buy while paying a grand for rent every month. Hoping for a council house but chances are very very slim. Stresses me out thinking about it lol.
UB I feel huge today.
so my mum visited, first time I have seen her since I found out she was bitching. Asked if I had a scan date yet( I had said weeks ago that I wouldn't be telling anyone when it is, well apart from thousands of ppl on here lol), so I said yip. Asked when it was and I said I wasn't telling anyone and she just rolled her eyes and left about 2mins later! She wants to know so that she can tell my grandparents, which is not her place, and she is worried in case my dad and stepmum know b4 her. Oh well not my problem xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> Glad you have found somewhere you like mummy, our lease is up in sept and we don't know whether to stay here another year or move. Can't afford to save towards our deposit to buy while paying a grand for rent every month. Hoping for a council house but chances are very very slim. Stresses me out thinking about it lol.
> UB I feel huge today.
> so my mum visited, first time I have seen her since I found out she was bitching. Asked if I had a scan date yet( I had said weeks ago that I wouldn't be telling anyone when it is, well apart from thousands of ppl on here lol), so I said yip. Asked when it was and I said I wasn't telling anyone and she just rolled her eyes and left about 2mins later! She wants to know so that she can tell my grandparents, which is not her place, and she is worried in case my dad and stepmum know b4 her. Oh well not my problem xx

Oh my goodness. It's not her place to tell them, why is she being like that? :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh ab, what is wrong with her? Parents huh?


----------



## ab75

Who knows. She does my head in. Then I feel bad for saying that but she is a strange woman lol.
Anyone heard from Carly? Xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats on finding a house Mummy!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks dolce :)

No I haven't heard anything from Carly, I hope the scan went all ok. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm here ladies :thumbup:
Scan went perfectly... measuring 13wks 2 days now so due has moved to 30th Dec :)
Katie was amazed at seeing her little brother/sister and was so well behaved... her little face was priceless and she asked the lady how big the baby is :cloud9:

So... meet baby bean:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1403765119542.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Fab news. Cute pic xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Another precious bean to share :flower: I hope my scan turns out as good as everyones here!

My OH is working today so I'm left to tidy the house. It's payday today I have so many things to get but I have to wait for him to finish :dohh:


----------



## ab75

My left nipple is sooooooo sore, feel like its been bitten or something. The slightest touch is agony.
What are you all doing today? 
We're just getting ready to take the dog a walk xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yay Carly!! Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## DolceBella

Woohoo! Im a peach today!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> My left nipple is sooooooo sore, feel like its been bitten or something. The slightest touch is agony.
> What are you all doing today?
> We're just getting ready to take the dog a walk xx

I'm stuck in today, oh joy. I've been trying to pay my phone bill all morning and it said 80 quid!! safe to say I had a heart attack so just paid 40 :haha:

I calculated how much I've spend on my phone bill and so far I'm nearly at 1000 pounds it's shocking. I am so gob smacked I've spend that in just over a year on my phone! Do I upgrade or just go pay as you go, I really don't know :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

My contract is 24 a month, thats unlimited texts and 300mins. My dh pays the same but gets 500mins and loadsa data. I'm changing to 3 in sept, same as dh.
Just back. Walked for 1 hr and 50mins, the girls are shattered lol xx


----------



## Mithila77

Hello hany.....same here!
I am also waiting to pass my time......but doctor recommended full rest....:(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh the 'rest' is so boring but I suppose it can be bliss lol

I think I might look around and see who I can get it cheaper with, my phone had has a smashed screen for ages now so I was looking forward to having an upgrade x


----------



## ab75

My screen is all cracked too ub, will just put up with it til sept lol. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mines October so not that bad :haha: 

And I notice it's only 5 days till your scan! Eeeek :D x


----------



## ab75

Lol, yip. Starting to get excited but scared! 
Is yours tomorrow? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It is yeah! 1:15 :happydance: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, quick update on my scan today, I'm taking a break at work. Baby was great and measured 2 days early so I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow :happydance:. Heartbeat was 178, and baby was kicking and waving around.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carlyp1990 said:


> I'm here ladies :thumbup:
> Scan went perfectly... measuring 13wks 2 days now so due has moved to 30th Dec :)
> Katie was amazed at seeing her little brother/sister and was so well behaved... her little face was priceless and she asked the lady how big the baby is :cloud9:
> 
> So... meet baby bean:happydance:

Great scan Carly!


----------



## ab75

Cute scan swtpink babi.
oooh good luck tomorrow ub xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, quick update on my scan today, I'm taking a break at work. Baby was great and measured 2 days early so I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow :happydance:. Heartbeat was 178, and baby was kicking and waving around.

I didn't realise we were all having our scans around the same week. Your scan is super cute :cloud9:



Can someone please remind me how much water to drink for my scan and when? It's at 1:15 :shrug:


----------



## ab75

Oh I can't remember. I just had a small bottle for my reassurance scan and it was fine xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ub, I'm not sure. My scan was vaginally so I had to empty my bladder. I cant wait to see you pics.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh goodness I hope mine won't be vaginally! 

Thank you Ab. I'm excited but a little nervous! I'll take a small bottle of water with me I think 500ml is enough! 

I'll post photos when I get home for you all :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow great scan pics ladies!!!

UB I'm excited for you to have your scan, I drank lots of water, as much as I could stomach and I got some fab clear pics.

Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you, I saw a Quinny buzz 3 today with everything for it for 180. Do you think that's a good deal? I want to pop into mothercare and have a push on some hehe. 

Roll on tomorrow :D


----------



## Carlyp1990

Great scam pinkbaby!
My letter said 1 pint to be finished 1 hour before appt time and do not use the toilet after this. I drank 2 & 1/2 pints throughout the morning and my bladder hurt sooo bad... she told me I can tone it down for next time haha xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my goodness haha I really don't want to pee when she scans me :rofl: 

I wish it was in the morning, my DS wakes up around 7-8 and my mum is picking him up at 12. I feel sick with nerves right now. I hope I can sleep tonight :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds a good deal UB, wouldn't they be like 300 in mother care? Where did you see it? I love prams I can't wait to be able to push one again, it's hard work when I'm shopping in town when there's no where to hang the bags :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I thought I was Gunna pee when she scanned me so I had a little wee before we went in lol.
U bought my pram yesterday!! Got it for 75 pound delivered  they cost over 500 new and it looks immaculate so I'm so happy... I had to borrow the money off my dad but they text me later on and told me they didn't want it back it was their treat :) xx


----------



## DolceBella

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, quick update on my scan today, I'm taking a break at work. Baby was great and measured 2 days early so I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow :happydance:. Heartbeat was 178, and baby was kicking and waving around.

Great scan pic! Congrats!



Mummy to be x said:


> That sounds a good deal UB, wouldn't they be like 300 in mother care? Where did you see it? I love prams I can't wait to be able to push one again, it's hard work when I'm shopping in town when there's no where to hang the bags :rofl:

This is so true!



Carlyp1990 said:


> I thought I was Gunna pee when she scanned me so I had a little wee before we went in lol.
> U bought my pram yesterday!! Got it for 75 pound delivered  they cost over 500 new and it looks immaculate so I'm so happy... I had to borrow the money off my dad but they text me later on and told me they didn't want it back it was their treat :) xx

That's so nice!! Yay!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's lovely of your parents Carly, bless :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's a lovely thing for them to do, my Nan and Grandad got my sons cot as a treat so we'll be using that for this baby. 

I just want to go into mothercare and have a look at other makes :D

The pram was on Facebook on my local selling site. Pram, carrycot, car seat, rain cover, car seat base and cosy toes. Only problem is it's grey so it looks boring :haha: 

TODAY IS THE DAY :yipee:

Did anyone see that program called Murdered by my boyfriend? It's a drama based on a true story that the writer got sent in. Omg the end made me cry :cry: it was terrible.


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> That's a lovely thing for them to do, my Nan and Grandad got my sons cot as a treat so we'll be using that for this baby.
> 
> I just want to go into mothercare and have a look at other makes :D
> 
> The pram was on Facebook on my local selling site. Pram, carrycot, car seat, rain cover, car seat base and cosy toes. Only problem is it's grey so it looks boring :haha:
> 
> TODAY IS THE DAY :yipee:
> 
> Did anyone see that program called Murdered by my boyfriend? It's a drama based on a true story that the writer got sent in. Omg the end made me cry :cry: it was terrible.

My parents bought katies pram brand new at over 600 and said they wouldn't be buying something big this time so I was shocked. Ohs parents bought katies cot and bedding which cost over 600 pound aswell and we've still got that thankfully!
The pram I've just bought is black but I change my taste almost every week so it was the best option for me... plus oh won't push something that's patterned or brightly coloured lol.

I watched that program UB and it made me cry too... when the little girl was crying I was just sat saying to oh "what the fuck?? What is he doing?? That poor little girl!" I think I felt worse knowing it was a true story aswell :-( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Goof luck with your scan aswell UB :happydance: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you! 
I started to cry as soon as the little girl screamed Mummy. It's awful that things like that happen everyday all over the world. 

I'm not feeling 100% today, I feel quite dizzy and sick. Symptoms look like low blood pressure :shrug: hopefully my toast will make me feel better again. I just wish I was still in bed :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no... maybe nerves??

I'm determined to start eating more, I usually eat like a horse but the past 4 weeks im eating less than katie which isn't good for me or the baby so iv had some breakfast today with katie... only one slice of toast but it's better than what I have been eating xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah that's all I have until I get stomach pains and have to eat again lol. My sickness has totally gone it's just this horrible dizziness :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm really lucky I haven't been sick once... yet! I definitely don't envy you with dizziness xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That programme sounds so sad :( 

Not long until your scan now UB :happydance: 

I wish u couldn't eat, all I do these days is eat and eat, it's not good :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't get over how dizzy I feel I can't even sit up without going lightheaded. I'm not missing my scan though! I hope they don't put me back, if they do I'm ignoring them :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> Here it is ladies!!! 12.4 weeks! Nuchal assessment very low risk.
> 
> I told my girls yesterday, and they've been sooooo happy! DD1 said "Thanks for making my dreams come true Mommy!" Melts my heart!!
> 
> The tech printed each of my girls a picture of their own to keep.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 777755

Looking at this scan I think it's a boy :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol UB, I hope they don't put you back, you never know they could move you forward!

Maybe try a sugary drink for the dizziness, lucozade maybe?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had a lucozade but that hasn't helped either. If I remember I'm going to cheekily ask if they can check my blood pressure but I don't know if they will :shrug:


Can you all post your scan photos so I can guess the sex hehe :D x


----------



## ab75

Good luck ub, sorry its late xx


----------



## DolceBella

Hope all goes great UB! Can't wait to see pics! And drink ridiculous amounts of water to help with your BP. I had the same issue with DD1, and felt like passing out all the time. It resolved in second-tri. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got 6 photos all together but here he/she is! 


Bubs measured 11w 5d exactly and we have a perfectly healthy baby :D x


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!! Great pic! I vote :blue:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

This is comparing it to my sons on the left :D






My friend announced she was having a girl today too, I knew it! :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Congrats ub, I say girl xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay UB that's great news!!! How cute is that pic! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :flower: 
I drank WAAAAAAY too much water I was crossing my legs for most of the scan holding it in :rofl: 

Bit of a downer my 20 week scan isn't until end of August! 20+2 X


----------



## Ziggie

I'm an orange!!!! 

Home Monday so will catch up properly then :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Private scan UB! ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ziggie said:


> I'm an orange!!!!
> 
> Home Monday so will catch up properly then :D

Hope you're having a nice time:D



Mummy to be x said:


> Private scan UB! ;)

I keep mentioning it and OH is saying no :cry::haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB that's a great pic!!
Ziggie that us crazy ur an orange already!
My next scan is 11th August  xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It sucks that it's such a long wait but I guess it will shoot by considering June is nearly over! x


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> View attachment 779043
> 
> This is comparing it to my sons on the left :D
> 
> My friend announced she was having a girl today too, I knew it! :haha: x

What are you hoping for?



Ziggie said:


> I'm an orange!!!!
> 
> Home Monday so will catch up properly then :D

I thought being a peach was good, but an orange is great!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Unique that's a great scan pic. 
Carly, I hope you can eat more soon. I can't eat much myself, but so far I can eat chips and dip..lol. 
Ziggy have a safe trip home


----------



## ab75

Safe trip home Zig xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How's everyone doing today? I've felt better today than any other day, and I have half the day off, so I'm :happydance:. Are you ladies looking for unisex baby things or waiting until you know girl or boy? I have a whole girl room pretty much picked out, I just feel like baby is girl. I have no idea how you guess from the scan. Hopefully I can find out in 3 weeks. I have another scan next Thursday, and I am going to request one at 14wks to hopefully find out the gender.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are holding off buying things until we know the sex, that way we can colour coordinate :)

UB, just book one anyway, that's what I'd do :rofl:

Ziggie - have a safe trip home, hope you've had a great time!

Oh my goodness I can't believe I'm 14 weeks tomorrow!! 1 week and 5 says until our gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well my pram arrived today 
We will probably buy some unisex vests/Sleepsuits and then buy girl/boy outfits once we know. We only really need clothes and little bits now anyway 

Ladies im so annoyed!! My oh was ill on monday and Tuesday so practically did nothing but lounge around or sleep and then went out when he felt upto it, I did everything else including putting katie to bed when she was crying for daddy to do it!
Well today I don't feel well, he's been at work (after 3 days off) and iv been home with katie. Iv done the housework, been to asda, looked after katie made tea etc so at 6 I said I was going to bed for a lay down... 10 mins later him and katie follow me... He gets in bed to go to sleep and tells katie to be quiet. After 10 mins she went back downstairs to watch TV and play. About 15 mins later I could here her playing with the dog so I got up to check and she was climbing all over him so I told her off and sent her to get daddy to put her to bed. I tidied up downstairs, locked up, put his work clothes in the dryer for tomorrow and sorted the dog before coming back up to lie back down and he starts arguing with me saying that it's bullshit that only im allowed to get tired! Am I missing the point here?? When he was unwell I let him rest but im pregnant and unwell and he won't let me lie down for an hour before he had to put katie to bed! He's gone downstairs in a strop and I can guarantee he'll still be expecting me to iron his work clothes! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that is out of order, all you asked him to do was put Katie to bed, he should be doing that anyway! Don't iron his work clothes, leave him to bloody do it, you should of told him to put them in the dryer himself too! 

Give him the silent treatment tonight, he's been totally unfair to you.

:hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 779043
> 
> This is comparing it to my sons on the left :D
> 
> My friend announced she was having a girl today too, I knew it! :haha: x
> 
> What are you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggie said:
> 
> 
> I'm an orange!!!!
> 
> Home Monday so will catch up properly then :DClick to expand...
> 
> I thought being a peach was good, but an orange is great!Click to expand...

We'd love a girl but we'd be happy if we had a boy. Baby is healthy that's all that matters :flower:



Carlyp1990 said:


> Well my pram arrived today
> We will probably buy some unisex vests/Sleepsuits and then buy girl/boy outfits once we know. We only really need clothes and little bits now anyway
> 
> Ladies im so annoyed!! My oh was ill on monday and Tuesday so practically did nothing but lounge around or sleep and then went out when he felt upto it, I did everything else including putting katie to bed when she was crying for daddy to do it!
> Well today I don't feel well, he's been at work (after 3 days off) and iv been home with katie. Iv done the housework, been to asda, looked after katie made tea etc so at 6 I said I was going to bed for a lay down... 10 mins later him and katie follow me... He gets in bed to go to sleep and tells katie to be quiet. After 10 mins she went back downstairs to watch TV and play. About 15 mins later I could here her playing with the dog so I got up to check and she was climbing all over him so I told her off and sent her to get daddy to put her to bed. I tidied up downstairs, locked up, put his work clothes in the dryer for tomorrow and sorted the dog before coming back up to lie back down and he starts arguing with me saying that it's bullshit that only im allowed to get tired! Am I missing the point here?? When he was unwell I let him rest but im pregnant and unwell and he won't let me lie down for an hour before he had to put katie to bed! He's gone downstairs in a strop and I can guarantee he'll still be expecting me to iron his work clothes! Xx

I still wouldn't do his clothes for him. When your DD is in bed get an early night too and let him do it. It's awful when you're poorly and have to look after your babas on your own when your OH is home and to clean and run around and be told you can't is ridiculous. You should be resting :nope: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

& thanks girls :D


Mummy, I did say we could have one for 39 quid and he sad Ooh where? but that was for 18 weeks :( 

I need to see if babybond will do it for me at 16 weeks, I don't see why I have to pay more to have it 2 weeks earlier :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm not doing them, don't you worry lol!!
I'm staying in bed now so he can sort them himself... and when he doesn't he will still say it's my fault! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I wonder if not all places do then from 16 weeks?

Carly tell him to bugger off, put Him on the couch too :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Typical man. Remind him you're not his mother :haha: 

I've been looking around and by the time an appointment is available I will be finding out the sex in a week. Bristol is so so busy! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm tempted to send him to his mothers!!

I'd love a gender scan but I think I'll just wait  it's not that long to wait... 6 weeks and 2 days will fly by for me :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Put him in the garden Carly :haha: men are a pain in the bum!

There's no way I can wait until twenty weeks I am so inpatient it's un real, OHs wallet is getting smaller with these scans I've had but I really just can't help it!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I can wait I'm just so eager to know if we're having a girl. Everyone has guessed girl on the nub theory on a parents page on FB so fingers crossed. If it's a boy then we'll be stuck for names lol.

Mines 8 weeks but I have the midwife in 4 so it breaks it up a bit! 

I've been so good, I forgot to reply that I haven't got anything for this baby yet. With my son I got a newborn set but it was too small for him :haha: This time I really want to wait! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet you have a girl UB, I can't wait for you to find out. I think I'm having a boy, everyone said girl based on the nub theory, but I dunno, I've a feeling it's a boy x


----------



## DolceBella

Carlyp1990 said:


> I'm not doing them, don't you worry lol!!
> I'm staying in bed now so he can sort them himself... and when he doesn't he will still say it's my fault! Xx

Who cares what he says!! He can shove off! :haha:



Mummy to be x said:


> UB I wonder if not all places do then from 16 weeks?
> 
> Carly tell him to bugger off, put Him on the couch too :rofl:

That's right!



UniqueBeauty said:


> I think I can wait I'm just so eager to know if we're having a girl. Everyone has guessed girl on the nub theory on a parents page on FB so fingers crossed. If it's a boy then we'll be stuck for names lol.
> 
> Mines 8 weeks but I have the midwife in 4 so it breaks it up a bit!
> 
> I've been so good, I forgot to reply that I haven't got anything for this baby yet. With my son I got a newborn set but it was too small for him :haha: This time I really want to wait! x

Which page is that?? I'd like to check it out! We have lots of gender neutral stuff, since we didn't know what the girls were. We'll probably only buy some stuff if we learn it's a boy.



Mummy to be x said:


> I bet you have a girl UB, I can't wait for you to find out. I think I'm having a boy, everyone said girl based on the nub theory, but I dunno, I've a feeling it's a boy x

Same here!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The page is https://www.facebook.com/groups/mcparentschatroom/ but it may take some time to be accepted because there's so many people joining these days. It's always the same women posting and they're very helpful if you need advice. 

Mummy, can you post your scan again so I can take a look at the nub and see? I'm obsessed with doing it after today :haha: 

I honestly feel like It's a girl but I don't want to get all hyped up about it in case I'm in fact having a boy lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is one, it's wrong way round I don't know why it does that.

I will upload the next one now


----------



## Mummy to be x




----------



## UniqueBeauty

The second one I see a girl nub! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies I feel huge today!!
UB mines on the gender prediction forum if u want to guess  xx
 



Attached Files:







20140628_100724.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

What's everyone doing today? I think I'll visit my little brother and play with the kiddos. It's stormy, dark and cloudy out right now.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that bumps coming along :) looking great!

Well we've been to a carnival today but it rained heavy so we didn't stay too long x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll go have a look now Carly! Your bump is coming on well :)

I've been out with my Nan and Mum today, DS had a play in the water fountain and nearly took me with him :haha:

I've had cramp in my butt allllllll day :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB do you think girl? Ooh I really hope so!

I'm just in McDonald's! Mmmm x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm confused, think I girl for what? 

I've been staring at my scans and my son and this baby have the same nose in them yet the scans look completely different. Would you like to see some of the other photos? :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

You said my second photo looked girl nub lol.

Yeah post more pics! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

AHH yes I think it definitely does, it's completely flat rather than raised. I could be wrong though so don't blame me ;) :haha:

The woman didn't really keep her hand still when she took them, they blurred and moved every time :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww!! There super cute :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you! I'm excited to see Abs scan soon too, all our scans look so different considering we're all around the same stage x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I thought that UB!

When's abs scan? Isn't it in the next couple of days?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I think it's on Tuesday, could be wrong though. 

After that, roll on the gender scans! :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

I fly home tomorrow!!! Eeek! Best holiday ever and on my own too!

I bought baby a souvenir. Felt so weird, like I was buying someone else a present...!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad you've had a great time ziggie. Can't wait to here all about it :)

What did you buy baby ?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

On your own?! you're much braver than I am :haha:

I can't wait to hear all about it and intrigued to know what baba got hehe :haha: It's soooo hard not to go out and buy something unisex! x


----------



## ab75

Yeah my scan is tues at 2pm, shitting it now lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

I bought a little onesie that is black and white striped and says property of Alcatraz penitentiary lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that sounds cute zig! 

Yay ab not long to go now!!! :)


----------



## ab75

That sounds fab zig.
Yeah I know,2 more sleeps lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eeek so cute!

I'm sure you will be just fine Ab :D

Today I have been so worried, I have had big blobs of snoty/eggwhite CM :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I get that UB but sometimes mines like a yellow colour!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Really?! I was seriously freaking out. I had it about 5 times yesterday the first being bigger than my thumb nail. We did have hanky panky the night before:haha::blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I get it too it's nothing to worry about, it happens after we dtd as well, although that's not often :haha: as long as it doesn't smell yacky it's perfectly healthy :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, Mummy. You've put my mind at ease :flower:


----------



## FlatShoes

I have my 12 weeks scan at 4.20! Shitting it! 

And also - dare I say it - my sickness is getting better :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck flatshoes, I'm sure it'll be good. 
I have mine tomorrow and I am also shitting it lol.
Looking forward to seeing your pics xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm hoooooooooooome!!! 

So tired! Met my other half at the airport and promptly puked in a bag half the way home :D


----------



## ab75

Welcome home zig xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Cant wait to see scan pics, girls :happydance:

Glad you made it home safely Ziggie :)


----------



## ab75

I'll post pics as soon as I am home. Felt sick with nerves all day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this evening? 

I've posted In second tri but il ask you ladies, me and OH DTD and afterwards I was in quite a bit of pain, I'm freaking out totally! 

Do you think this is ok? Should I be worried?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Do you mean in your belly, Mummy? 


Ab I'll be stalking all day :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah my lower stomach where baby would be. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had period cramps the other night but I've had severe before I was pregnant too, I was crying in agony. Get the doppler out if you're worried hun x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Flat shoes I hope ur scan went well
Ab good luck for tomorrow!!
Ziggie welcome home 
Mummy im sure the pain will be fine but if ur still concerned tomorrow maybe ring ur midwife.

A strange guy has just beckoned me to go on the front and handed me a purse that he said 2 druggies threw on the floor :-/ iv managed to track down the owner and she's collected it but oh is going mad about some random guy giving it to me when he could have taken it to the police. What would you have done? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What do you mean exactly Carly? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Second what Mummy said x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

----


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh I hate jetlag! Wide awake and hungry lol. Feel all out of sorts! Have to adjust back to normality...


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh is saying that he doesn't want random people coming to our house and possibly bringing trouble to our door, especially when I'm home alone like last night and then if it happens again I should ignore him incase he's just trying to find out who is in the house so they can break in (there's been a lot of robberies around here while people have been at home but in a different room) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ziggie said:


> Urgh I hate jetlag! Wide awake and hungry lol. Feel all out of sorts! Have to adjust back to normality...

I've never had jetlag, always wanted to know what people mean :haha:



Carlyp1990 said:


> Oh is saying that he doesn't want random people coming to our house and possibly bringing trouble to our door, especially when I'm home alone like last night and then if it happens again I should ignore him incase he's just trying to find out who is in the house so they can break in (there's been a lot of robberies around here while people have been at home but in a different room) xx

That's a good point. I never answer the door when I'm home alone when nobody is expected. I have visions of someone barging their way through. Blurrrgh :wacko: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I must agree I wouldn't answer the door to a stranger, he could be genuine but you just don't know Hun, it's better for you to stay safe xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How were the scans Ab & Flatshoes? I'm excited to see photos :D x


----------



## ab75

scan was fab, due 6th jan now so 13 weeks today.
won't let me go past 40 weeks as they think it will be close to 11lb!! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Wow!! 11lb!!!!!! Amazing scan!!!

UB I just feel tired and dopey! Kinda like I have the last few months lol!!

I think things are stretching at the moment. Just feels stretchy lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow ab that's such a great pic, have they put you forward then? And 11lb?!? Wowza ;)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yay! Glad your scan went well ab!


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. Yes due 6th January now, but that would mean I got my bfp at 5dpo instead of 10dpo, must just be a big baby xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm in front 8 days all together ab maybe I've a big baby too lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow that's one hell of a weight but an amazing scan photo, I'm glad it went well :flower:

My son was 8lbs 1.6oz and he looked like a 7lber he didn't look big at all! x


----------



## ab75

Zoe was 6lb 13oz born at 34+5, Zara was 9lb 6oz at 38+5. I don't think it will be 11lb, lol, I bloody hope not. Says I'll get growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks, if its not past 95th centile at 34weeks I can get home birth but if it is then he wants to admit me at 37 weeks since I have quick labours, I said no chance. Not leaving my girls and especially not at Christmas xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine was 6lb 12.5oz and was 15 days late :doh:

Would that fall on Xmas day then ab? 

8 days until my gender scan! So excited :happydance:


----------



## ab75

37 weeks would be the week b4 Christmas. 
I can't believe you find out in 8 days, exciting! 
My next scan is 19th August xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's so close! 

I know I can't wait :)


----------



## FlatShoes

Mummy to be x said:


> Madeleine was 6lb 12.5oz and was 15 days late :doh:
> 
> Would that fall on Xmas day then ab?
> 
> 8 days until my gender scan! So excited :happydance:

I didnt know they could do gender scans so early!!! Wow. Is it a private one? I want one!

What are you hoping for or dont you mind?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have my 16 week midwife appointment in 3 weeks, when do you all have yours? 

Do you sometimes forget you're pregnant :haha:? I have to keep looking at my scan photos, it just doesn't seem real yet. Maybe it will when I buy the baby some nice clothes because I haven't got anything and I did with my son. I can't wait to get a proper bump, the darn jelly belly over hang thing is back :nope: 

I'm sooo jealous of your gender scan :haha: x


----------



## ab75

My 16 week appt is 29th july, when I'll now be 17 weeks.
I can't wait to start buying things now, we don't need any of the big things, I still have my moses basket, pram, carseat and cot but I will need to get lots of cute clothes. I did buy a little Liverpool babygro when we went to Anfield in march as I had just had a mc and knew we were trying again and got so upset at all the baby things that I bought it hoping desperately that I would have a baby to wear it!
I don't know if I want to find out gender xx


----------



## Ziggie

My 16 week appointment is tomorrow!!! Yay!

I don't really feel pregnant yet. I think I'm getting a slight bump but still not sure if it's bump or fat lol. Can't be long now before I know 100%.

I'm an avacado!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on being an avocado xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah it's a private scan, they do them from 16 weeks but il be 15+5 but they said that's fine :) I'm swaying for another girl but either way il be happy :)

My 16 week mw app is 17th of this month x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow avocado seems so far away for me right now :haha: 

Mines on the 23rd of July, I can't believe we're in this month already :wacko:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies!

Well we've had a fab day today we went on the coronation st tour, the old set of coronation st, it was fab and we got some great pics!


----------



## ab75

Wow, that sounds like fun mummy.
I have a MOUNTAIN of ironing to do, going away next fri and I need to get organised and pack but I have zero energy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to have a tour of Eastenders hehe

I don't have any energy either, I feel like crap today. Last night I had a terrible belly :dohh: OH has cooked chicken and chips with gravy so I'm glad I don't have to cook today lol. My head feels achy and so heavy :nope: I can't wait to feel normal again, If I ever do :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Yeah my head has been like that since yday, just put it down to being stressed about scan.
Decided to scrap my moonpig announcements and save the money lol, so last night I phoned my m.i.l, she thought I was joking, went quiet for ages then eventually said congratulations. Phoned my dad and stepmum, she asked if I was happy to be pregnant(wtf) and if it was planned and what about my job and we would need a bigger house, car etc! No shit, felt like I was 13 and announcing I was pregnant, so then I was in a bad mood all night. I knew people would be surprised as nobody knew we were trying, even told her about mc in march and she asked if that pregnancy was planned, but I didn't expect the reaction I got. So I have [email protected]$k what anyone else thinks, we are beyond happy to be completing our family, we never ask anyone to watch the girls or ask for anything so if people want to act like that then thats their loss. I just won't tell anybody when he/she arrives hahaha xx


----------



## Ziggie

Sod em abs! At the end of the day only you know what you can and can't manage :) or want!

It's my birthday today and I've done bugger all except go for lunch. Nice!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's why I was so worried about telling my family but my mum looked like she wanted to cry with joy, my nan threw her hand up to her cheeks with a big smile and my grandad didn't even hear me so when I told him again he was happy :haha: It was totally different with my son though, I think that's why I was worried.


Happy birthday Ziggie! :yipee::drunk:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh ab ignore them I also had reactions like that, it's so selfish, as long as your happy who cares! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy birthday zig!!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy birthday ziggie!
Mummy my 16 week appt is the same day  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Really? How strange!:)


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday Zig. Next year on your birthday you'll get a happy birthday mummy card xxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this morning? OH is off back to work for the week now, I think I'm still getting used to been on my own, I hate it :(. Me and Madeleine are going to Devon to visit my mum for a couple of nights tomorrow, 

What's everyone's plans today? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:hi: I am taking Jayden over to my Nans today so he can have a splash in his swimming pool but the sun has gone in :( Not a cloud in sight at 8am and by 9am it's covered. OH has a job interview today which he has a good chance of getting which is exciting :) x


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh I couldn't sleep last night. Was still awake at 2 am :( other half just woke me up to tell me the dog has a vet appt in like 30 mins so I felt like punching something lol. Not a morning person and I said before he went to sleep I'd make the appt!

So now I have to get up and don't even have time for a shower and I'm TIRED.


----------



## ab75

Enjoy Devon, we went a couple of years ago, love it down there.
Good luck to your OH ub.
Zig, I'll lend you my girls for a couple of days, I've been up since 5.45am with them! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ab!

Lol zig that would put me in a mood for the whole day I hate it when I can't get ready properly :rofl:

UB I hope your oh gets the job! Good luck xx


----------



## Ziggie

Abs I'm getting as much rest as humanly possible before I never get any ever again lol! Plus jet lag.. so I'm a bit precious at the moment!!! :D

I have my midwife appt now too so still no shower!! Nice :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol zig never mind perfume will do the job ;)

I'm popping to see my mw today as I've been having cramps so she's going to do a urine test and a swab to make sure everything is ok, I've heard baba on the doppler so I'm not overly worried but itl be nice for reassurance of my mw


----------



## ab75

Ziggie said:


> Abs I'm getting as much rest as humanly possible before I never get any ever again lol! Plus jet lag.. so I'm a bit precious at the moment!!! :D
> 
> I have my midwife appt now too so still no shower!! Nice :D

Lol, quite right. 
I love it when dh is off at weekends and I get a lie in(8 ish is a long lie in this house).
Good luck at mw both of you xx


----------



## Ziggie

Well appt was fine! She heard heart (quietly on her rubbish doppler lol). I ended up getting the downs blood test. Not sure how that happened lol! We weren't going to do it but were a bit on the fence!

And I've only put on about 2 lb!!!!!!! Insane! No sickness and eating rubbish plus 2 weeks in the states. This baby must be HUNGRY!! :lol:


----------



## ab75

Glad your appointment went well. 
We got neck measured at scan but wasn't even planning on getting that done. I won't be getting the bloods done xx


----------



## Ziggie

We weren't going too.... not sure what happened but we just sort of thought sod it and we will deal with it. Most of the reason we didn't want to was because of how inaccurate it is and the risks associated with the amnio. You're "high risk" if it's under 1 in 150 but the amnio carries a 1 in 100 risk of miscarriage. Odds don't stack up right to me.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening ladies :sleep:

I am soooooo tired, currently cooking baby potatoes ready for the minted lamb and homemade coleslaw. Jayden is fast asleep at the wrong time AGAIN, he's been busy all day bless him playing in his pool :haha:

What are you all having for dinner?! x


----------



## Ziggie

Mmm I'm out for tea with my friends tonight!! I'm hungry!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I made chicken and rice for me and katie as ohs at work but I didn't eat mine :-(
Iv let katie stay up late tonight, shes normally on bes for 7 but she's going at 8 tonight... I can't wait to just chill out now though! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We had pizza at my dad's tonight, yummy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My boy is still wide awake, he fell asleep at stupid o'clock again and woke up with a nightmare. His routine has gone out of the window since the sun sets at 9:30 if not later :/ :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that's hard work! I'm lucky my dd goes to bed at 6.30 on the dot every night. Could you try a black out blind?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie was a nightmare to get to bed last night! Full on tantrum, last time I let her stay up late with me that's for sure!
What are yoy ladies doing today? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think a black our blind could work but it's finding one cheap enough for his window, it's about 5 meters long :haha: I hate them. 

I'm not sure what I'm doing today, probably mope about :thumbup: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Just want to show off the pouch this morning. What I thought was a bump before was extreme bloat :haha: OH says he/she;) has popped out today :D:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Image4.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all, I'm still here! I've had a very busy week, that I'll update you all on in a bit.

Congrats to those that had great scans! And I hope you had a great birthday Zig!

I'm finally a lemon!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh dear ladies, looking at the Spanish social network site I joined as a teen I found a photo of the Spanish guy I was in a relationship with for nearly a year and it made my heart pop out of my chest :O
He was such a looker back then, had the most puppy dog brown eyes. He used to be horrible to me but being a teen I was 'in love' :haha: shouldn't laugh but this was in 2005-6! 

I need a slap for staring at the photos :haha: :rofl:



YAY for lemon :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Lol UB.
Hi db, welcome back xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> Oh UB that's hard work! I'm lucky my dd goes to bed at 6.30 on the dot every night. Could you try a black out blind?

My girls are in bed by 730 every night. Struggling to get Zoe to go without a bottle now. Tried just stopping it and she was up until 930 3 nights in a row. Driving me crazy. Any tips????
After we come back our hols she definitely is not getting it anymore. The few nights that she did go without it she was dry thru the night and so proud of herself xx


----------



## ab75

Just told her that if she goes to bed without her bottle I'll buy her a big anxious the elephant when we go away, she agreed but we shall see at bedtime xx


----------



## Ziggie

Never mind the kids not sleeping I can't sleep!! Awake till after 2 am again and just woke up. My body really doesn't want to adjust. Back in work Monday so that should help... boo. But only till late November YAY!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm watching JK and this poor couple, the woman has had 15 miscarriages in 5 years! 

How is everyone feeling today? my washing machine is about to go, it smells like it's burning so the bearings must be on the way out! 

Does anyone else here watch the real housewifes of atlanta? :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Poor woman! But I hate that man!!! Should be banned from tv!!!

I've had the laziest day ever. Didn't even get out of bed till about 2.30pm lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow I'm so jealous! I can't remember the last time I had a lay in let alone one like that :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! I've been driving down to Devon all day it took me 7 hours I'm bloody shattered!! 

That's awful about the woman on jk poor thing, jk does my head in but I love it :haha:

Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you! 

Deciding whether I should dye my hair on Thursday, my roots are about 2 inches long :haha: I feel horrible when my hair isn't nice. It looks like ombre with the colour my hair is but still, I know it's not :haha: 

What's everyone's plans for today? 

Glad you got there safely, Mummy! x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I feel like I've been missing for months. Happy Belated BDay Zig. Right now I'm still on vacation. I'm soooo tired, only had about 13 hours of sleep between 3 days and it took that long to drive to mil's. I had another scan with my new ob before I left Thursday. She didn't have really good equipment in her office, so my scan was really dark and I couldn't see anything. The photo she gave us only showed the baby's head :growlmad:. We were really shocked to find out we are having to pay for our baby's delivery in advance. We have to gave it paid in full by my 7th month or they send you to some clinic for treatment. DH was upset and didn't want to keep this new doc :nope:. I like the doctor okay but I don't feel comfortable there at all.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I still find it crazy you have to pay to have a child in the states. What do they mean send you to get treatment? I can imagine it's extremely expensive :nope:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm a peach, finally! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay for been a peach UB!

How's everyone doing? It's getting rather quiet in here! :(

I visited my mum in Devon all weekend and I had nobody to look after my cat for 2 nights so I left six bowls of food and lots of water :haha: I came back today, opened my front door and heard the cat crying, I'd shut the door on him in my daughters bedroom before we left, he was locked in there all weekend couldn't get out for food or water, or to use his litter!!

:(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Yay for been a peach UB!
> 
> How's everyone doing? It's getting rather quiet in here! :(
> 
> I visited my mum in Devon all weekend and I had nobody to look after my cat for 2 nights so I left six bowls of food and lots of water :haha: I came back today, opened my front door and heard the cat crying, I'd shut the door on him in my daughters bedroom before we left, he was locked in there all weekend couldn't get out for food or water, or to use his litter!!
> 
> :(

I'm good thank you, starting to feel a liiiiitle normal again lol I've been feeling alone here all day :haha::blush:

Why are cats so daft?! I ended up doing the same to my cat but not for a weekend :haha: poor pussy, I bet he was glad to see you!! 

Not long till you find out the sex of baba, I'm so excited for you! 
OH said if we had the money then we'd get one done so I checked that website you gave me and the earliest is the 4th of August so I'm just going to wait now, as much as it's going to kill me :haha: if I think about it, it really isn't that far away at all :thumbup:


I cannot wait until Thursday (payday) I really need to do a decent shop, I've been throwing together random food for days :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Awww poor kitty!!!!

Yay on being a peach!!!!

I'm alright!! Had lots of stretching this weekend. Hoping it means I will have a notable bump soon!!! I'm thicker, but I wouldn't say anyone could tell yet.... My boobs are growing... Not good, being a G cup pre-preggo.... They're gonna be stupid massive.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mine haven't changed at all really and I'm an F so touch wood they stay that way lol 

I'm soooo hungry today, I have a mac n cheese in the freezer which I'm tempted to get :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I can't wait to find out, august will be here in no time :)

My boobs are bigger according to OH, I'm usually a DD so I'm happy with the size there at for now :haha:

Talking of random foods I had a random tea as I need to do a shop too, and it was only an hour ago I ate it and now I'm starving again!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - could I ask what a mac and cheese is? :blush:


----------



## Ziggie

I know mine are bigger as oh keeps telling me!!

I had BBQ for tea. Ate so much. Then finished off my Ben and Jerry's.... Full but still feel hungry if that's even possible!!!!!

Back to work tomorrow after 3 weeks off :( well. 5 weeks really as I only worked 5 days before due to the bleeding.... Oh no.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was being lazy with my spelling, it's macaroni cheese hehe. 2 minutes left till it's ready :icecream: 

I'm thinking of buying our first baby bits on Thursday to make it all seem a little more real, has anyone else given in? :haha:

Soooo jealous of your Ben and Jerry's!


----------



## Ziggie

Trying to sleep (can't sleep) and just feel like I'm gasping! Dr Google informs me shortness of breath is a pregnancy thing. Oh joy. I ate a large tea so wondering if that's something too... so annoying.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy your poor cat!! Hope she's ok.

UB iv been the same with the random food... going to pick up a few bits today and feed us all properly tonight. 
Only 5 weeks until my 20 week scan 
I keep getting horrendous headaches. Paracetamol and water just doesn't touch them at all and im running out of ideas on how to get rid :-( they are crippling though. I started with one last night and it's still here this morning!
We had a nice weekend, spent Saturday at my parents and my nieces and nephews got to spend some time with katie too which she loved and then yesterday was spent sorting the garden ready for when katies new playhouse arrives on Thursday! She is going to be sooo excited! She's been asking for one for months so it's and early birthday present from me and oh as she already has everything else!

I think my 'bump' has disappeared :-( oh said this morning that I'm nowhere near as big as he was expecting me to be by now (with katie I was huge!) And I think I may have lost some weight due to not eating so I don't think that will have helped!

I need to get ready to take katie to nursery but this headache is just crippling me... the poor child hasn't even had breakfast yet :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly - can you ca the doctors see if they can help in anyway?

Zig - have a good day back at work!

UB - yep I bought a changing mat and an electric steriliser with 6 bottles, dummies, breast pump, all sorts. All reduced to 75 pounds so we bought it :) when I find out the sex that's when the real shopping starts ;)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm going to give them a call this afternoon mummy, thanks. 
We've bought the pram and carseat and an outfit so far and oh has ordered a reusable nappy so we can see if we like the quality . I'm trying to wait until we know the sex before buying clothes but apart from that we don't need much else so I'm just going to start saving for a massive shopping trip for clothes


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I remember having horrible migraines with my son, they were awful so I feel for you! 

I'm not sure what can help you Zig but when I've had a big meal a warm glass of water helps when I'm feeling like that :thumbup:

I can't wait to go shopping, Mummy. I go down the isles in Asda looking at all the little girl clothes, for some reason I have in my head it's going to be a girl :haha: my OH's family is full of boys so it wouldn't surprise me if it's another boy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

The little clothes are just so cute aren't they?! Adorable!

I didn't save any baby things from my daughter I gave it all to my sister who has a one year old. I'm not fussed I will just buy new, it's a nice excuse to shop :haha: 

I've seen the cutest crib ever! I will upload a pic for you all to see :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is the crib, it will most likley upload the wrong way round like all my pictures do :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy that is adorable!


----------



## Mummy to be x

So cute isn't it? It's quite pricey 100 pounds and that's just for the basket but I love it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I phoned the Dr's and I have an appt for the morning. This headache still hasn't shifted at all... Luckily my dad came and picked me up and took me food shopping then brought me home! I don't know what I would do without my family sometimes. I just need to motivate myself to eat something and put the shopping away then I'm going to have a little nap I think xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

hope you feel better soon Carly x


----------



## Ziggie

Carly I had a headache for 3 days solid about the same time. A proper lie down and can't move one. Nothing helped. But it went eventually. And I'm not headache prone..... It will pass. 

That crib is very cute :D I really want to shop!! I'm getting quite excited now (and impatient...) about being pregnant and a baby. Still anxious about the 20 week scan but going to enjoy the time now I think.

And I survived being back at work. I soooooooooooo can't wait to finish lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad u survived being back at work ziggie!

Well 2 hours in bed and another litre of water hasn't eased this headache :-( and now I feel like I've got a tender patch on the back of my head, like when you've had your hair in a tight bobble all day and then take it out, but my hairs been down today :-/

Iv had some tea and oh is putting katie to bed so I'm just Gunna chill out I think. What's everyone else's plans for this evening? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Sounds like mine. I had paracetamol and loads of water, and a cold towel on my head... I just slept it off where I could. I think it's just a hormone surge!! Haven't has one since (touch wood!!!!).


----------



## Ziggie

Whether it helps or not..... Friends recommended those headache strips for the headache. I never got round to getting them. They were recommended to them when they were pregnant, and they said they worked :) 

Apparently almonds are supposed to help too!! But I think it's probably the magnesium in them or something (I think I read...). I think magnesium is meant to help, but maybe google it :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad work went ok zig!

This evening I'm waiting for OH to arrive home he's been away working all week so I'm looking forward to seeing him
:)

What's everyone else upto this evening?


----------



## Ziggie

Nothing!!!!!! I haven't even unpacked properly yet (a week later). I can't get into 'my' room because my stuff is all over the bed in there, and my shoes are all over the floor as we emptied them out of the chest they were in and then decided the chest was better where it was... So there's shoes all over my floor.... Because I haven't put them away lol.

It's like a teenagers room (I'm 33 :D ). I was going to sort it tonight... Naaaah. Weekend, it can stay like that till Saturday lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :hi:

That is a beautiful moses basket Mummy! Is it the one from Mothercare? if it is it's on sale for 70!

Hope you're feeling better soon Carly!

I've been up to nothing today, I've been so bored I literally have nothing to report :haha:


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone, feels like I have a lot of catching up to do. Was working all weekend then spent yesterday ironing and packing for our hols.
Hope everyone is well. 
Nice moses basket mummy xx


----------



## Laska5

I have chronic migraines & frequently take imitrex several times a week. I'm really trying to hold off on taking it during pregnancy. There hasn't been studies to show that it causes complications but I'd rather not risk it. 

Today I woke up with a migraine & was about to take some Imitrex (if I wasn't pregnant I would have) instead I had a cup of coffee, did about 20 minutes of neck & back stretches (youtube video I found), drank a glass of water & then had breakfast. I think the combination of everything helped. It lessened the pain right away & then eventually subsided all together. I hate migraines & I'm not looking forward to dealing with them throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :flower: 

What's everyone up to today? OH is out pretty much all day, he's been paid to fit a new kitchen for someone so the money will be nice after, shame our passports are out of date or I'd beg for a holiday :haha:

I watched that living on the dole thing last night, oh my gosh. :rofl: That program shocks me every time. When she said she wanted the pram we like I was like don't you dare! :gun::haha: the pram is beautiful but so is the price tag :cry:

Where are you going on holiday, Ab? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies.

UB yes it's the morhercare one :)

Today me and OH are heading out to get paint to paint our apartment back to how it was as we are moving next week! Then we are picking dd up from nursery and heading to toys r us, OH promised her she could choose a toy for a treat as she had her jabs yesterday and was so brave, I'm thinking he will regret this when she picks the biggest toy in there. :rofl:

What's everyone upto today then? Only 2 sleeps until gender scan!! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

We are going to Primrose Valley near Filey, the girls loved it when we went last year.
So excited for your gender scan mummy. Still don't know if I want to find out or not.
A woman at work on sun said she could tell me what I was having by an old wives tale, needle on a piece of thread above my left arm?!?
So I let her just for fun.
Result was girl(Zoe),girl(Zara) & boy(bump).
No 4th lol so thats a relief. She doesn't know how many I have or what I have so just need to wait n c if she is right lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - we've been to primrose valley loads of times it's amazing! Madeleine loved it it's such great fun, we are going back after we've had the baby I can't wait! How long are you going for? Xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah it is really good. OH has already said we'll prob book again next year lol. Need to see tho as we already have something booked for next june for my 40th.
We are going sat to sat, but we are leaving here on fri and staying in a travelodge on fri night to break the journey up a bit for the girls. Can't wait xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww ab you'll have so much fun! I need a holiday... we went to disneyland paris in April and it was amazing but I need a chill out holiday now lol.
Well the trip to the Dr's was a waste of time! He said 15 weeks is a crucial development time so he doesn't want to give me any medication other than paracetamol. He said my BP is fine and it probably because I'm getting older and that's why this pregnancy is affecting me differently to katies... im 24!!
Oh might be booking a gender scan!! I really hope he does iv just sent him a link to a place that does them for £40 so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is it a long journey ab? 

Ooh Carly that's exciting let us know if he does it! Is 15 weeks a crucial time? I never new that. Xx


----------



## ab75

It'll take us about 9 or10 hours. So stopping slightly more than half way for the night and we'll stop to let them run around for a bit. They have dvd players in the car so that amuses them for a while xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness that is such a long way!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :hi: 

I haven't been able to get on much because I have no Internet until tomorrow and my mobile data os running low tjanks to OH using hotspot :dohh: 

A friend of my sisters is coming over today, we don't really have muxh to talk about apart from our kids. Shes mpre of my sisters kind. Emo/gothish. I really don't want to be stuck in on a nice day so I'm thinking of meeting at a park instead. 

What's everyone up to today? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are decorating our house back all white today because we move out next week, I hate this part I wish I never decorated now! :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've been to the park and now I'm sat in the garden  xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:hi:

I've had a lovely day today. My friend got me some presents bless her she got baby a teddy and bibs but she wants to know the sex before she buys clothes lol 

What's everyone's pans for tomorrow? x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I have finally finished recovering from my exhausting vacation. It took me 15 hours to get home and I had to drive the whole way cause DH didn't go to sleep the night before we left :growlmad:. I drove so much while we were out of town that my left hand keeps going numb. On a positive note, I get my next scan on the 18th. I'm hoping they can see the gender on this visit. My OB wants to wait until 18wks, but we want to know ASAP. 
What's everyone been up to?


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's my gender scan in 4 hours!!! I'm so freaking excited, I hope baby plays ball and opens up those leggies :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Good luck today mummy. Are you still thinking boy?? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's not good babi, arent we meant to move around on long journeys?

I am so so excited for you, Mummy! you have to let us know asap hehe :happydance:

I might pop into town today and see of my nan wants to come join me for a costa, she rarely gets to NOT pay lol. I must get my hair dye, my hair is sooo ugly, I want to feel beautiful this pregnancy lol

We got paid today and almost all the money is taken from bills, luckily my OH is still fitting a kitchen for someone so that keeps a little extra comin in. 

I really would of liked a lay in this morning but next door seems to be coughing her guts up outside, lovely. Not.

Good luck today Mummy, I can't wait to know. I can't remember what I said the scan looked like?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Just found post, I thought girl :D x


----------



## ab75

Girls and I are going to get our hair cut today, hairdresser usually comes here but she had her baby a month ago so we are going to hers, only met her a couple of times, but she is lovely, has kids same ages as mine so they are all going to play today, well hopefully lol. I don't know anyone up here since we moved so will be nice,
Enjoy your costa ub.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeek!! Good luck mummy!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like you ladies will be having a great day, enjoy yourselves :)

Yeah most people guessed girl on the gender forum but the closer it's getting I've convinced myself it's a baby boy, I think it's because I'm trying to get myself used to the idea, if it is a boy. As long as he or she is doing ok in there il be happy.

I can't wait to update you girls :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm sat here in my nans garden waiting for an update! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's a baby boy!!!!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> It's a baby boy!!!!! X


AHHHHHHHHHH congratulations! :happydance: :D 

How are you feeling, I was so sure your scan looked girly :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww congratulations hun! I'm so happy for you!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm in shock but he's so cute I'm in love il upload a pic soon. He was SO active the sonogropher couldn't believe it, and he opened his legs up for a good luck at his winky :haha:


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww thats amazing. Congratulations xx


----------



## Ziggie

Soooooooooooo cool!!!! :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's made me want a gender scan even more now and to think I could find out in 3 weeks is exciting but it's the money. I found one in Bath that's an hour away from me for 65. 

I am so over the moon for you, Mummy :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

They are so worth it UB I'd reccomend it :)

I'm still getting used to the idea, I can't imagine myself with a son!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's lovely that you have one of each. After looking at my scan picture I'm convinced that nub would have turned into a penis, simply because it looks big and sticks out :haha: 

My OH gets paid soon after finishing the kitchen he's doing so I might ask him If we can get one :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

You definitely should do :) are you still hoping for a little girl? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah a baby girl would complete our little family but I'll be just as happy to have a little boy:cloud9:

I can't wait to see a photo of the little man, do you have any names? :flower: 


-Edit

I have just found a gender reveal scan in Portishead near me for 39 pounds!!! 
https://www.firstencounters.co.uk/scanoptions-GenderScans.html#option1
Does that look genuine to you? just that you have to deposit 25 first! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That looks genuine it me UB. I will try upload my pics now x


----------



## Mummy to be x

View attachment 783323


Here's one of our little man x

Upside down again! Ugh x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's from 18 weeks, gutted :sad1: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 783323
> 
> 
> Here's one of our little man x

Wow that's amazing, what a cutie :yipee: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here's another :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

View attachment 783323


No doubting this little BOY! Lol x


----------



## Ziggie

No pic showing :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> It's a baby boy!!!!! X

Congrats:baby:


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> We are decorating our house back all white today because we move out next week, I hate this part I wish I never decorated now! :haha:

Ugh! I hated having to do this when I apartment hopped. I loved having it decorated for a while, but it was torture to fix it back!



UniqueBeauty said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've had a lovely day today. My friend got me some presents bless her she got baby a teddy and bibs but she wants to know the sex before she buys clothes lol
> 
> What's everyone's pans for tomorrow? x

I haven't gotten a single thing for the baby yet... I can't wait! I'm trying to hold out until we know what we're having.



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, I have finally finished recovering from my exhausting vacation. It took me 15 hours to get home and I had to drive the whole way cause DH didn't go to sleep the night before we left :growlmad:. I drove so much while we were out of town that my left hand keeps going numb. On a positive note, I get my next scan on the 18th. I'm hoping they can see the gender on this visit. My OB wants to wait until 18wks, but we want to know ASAP.
> What's everyone been up to?

I'm sorry you had to endure such a long drive! I hope you got to stop and stretch a little!



Mummy to be x said:


> It's a baby boy!!!!! X

Yay!!! Huge congratulations on your little man!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning girls :hi:

I can't see the other photos, Mummy. 


My friend sent me a photo this morning on snapchat with a positive pregnancy test, she's so nervous. She's lost 3 babies since Christmas all at 6 weeks. I've got her to book an appointment with a midwife today just so that if she has any concerns she can talk about them to someone who can help. 

I'm off to town today as I didn't go yesterday I'm so excited to go get my hair dye :rofl: I will take before and after photos too :haha: 

I have decided I'm going to wait until the 20 week scan to find the gender out. I have the midwife soon so after that it's really not that long, we're on the 11th already so.. eeek :D 

Hope you all have a lovely day today :) x


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone,
ub I am just finding out at 20 week scan too. I was kinda wanting a surprise but dh wants to find out so that we can choose a name if its a boy(which I still think it is).
Just getting ready to leave on our holiday, girls are hyper, lol, they'll be moaning soon when they have been in the car for hours!
Will have limited internet access but will try to check in on you all.
Have a good week, hope the sun is out in Yorkshire xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looking forward to seeing your hair UB :)

You girls are so patient! I can't wait to find out what your having :)

Ab - I hope the journey is ok for you and there isn't any traffic. Enjoy your holiday :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea were waiting until the 20 weeks scan now too! We have midwife on 17th, ohs birthday on 22nd, Exam results day 1st August and then scan on 11th so we've got quite a bit to break it up with!

UB I keep wanting to dye my hair too but im just leaving it I think... It looks ombre at the min because I had blonde, then put a light brown die on then my roots have grown through so it's brown at the roots but goes lighter all the way down. I actually got asked if I'd had it done ombre by my best friend lol. I just bought the new garner shampoo from asda and it smells amazing!! I can't wait to use it again haha.

Ab I hope you have a great holiday!

Mummy have you thought of any boys names yet? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Have a lovely time Ab :flower:

I have my hair dye I just need the time to do it now. I was in boots with Nan today and saw this gorgeous yellow set for baba for just 10 pounds! I wish I had taken more money with me :haha: We need to go Asda tomorrow or Sunday so I WILL be buying baby something! 

Have you chosen any names for your little boy, Mummy? 

I have a feeling this one is a boy too. I love the name Leo but my OH said no :nope: I cannot find any unique boys names we agree on :haha: x


----------



## Ziggie

Am I the only one not finding out??


----------



## Mummy to be x

So far for names we have got Theo and Archie. I think boys names are harder than girls names :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think u might be ziggie! We want to find out so we can order nappies, clothes etc as with katie alot of her neutral things didn't get used much because I preferred her in pink .
Aww they're both nice names... im struggling to think of girls names :-/ we have a boys name picked out though xx


----------



## Ziggie

We have a girls name picked :D 

I hate every boys name in the world :lol: can't think of ANY!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie are you staying team yellow till birth?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If we ever have a 3rd I won't find out but I definitely have to find out with this one. 

We have our little girls name chosen it's just the boys, I agree they are so hard and there's not many :haha: 

So OH is back from work and he's going out to pick up his new phone, 100 squid just gone. I wouldn't mind but he's just got his samsung tablet. I'm being moody because I haven't gotten anything for baby or even treated myself and Jayden in god knows how long! *sigh* x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that sucks :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not that bothered about myself it's Jayden and baby ( I was going to say my boys :haha: ) 

Does anyone watch Hollyoaks? I'm so sick of the Maxine and Patrick story line, does anyone know if it ever ends?! x


----------



## Ziggie

Series on sky living just started following first time parents for first 8 months :D

And yep not finding out till B day!!!! Oh wants to know but I want a surprise!!! Want him to tell me when he sees it :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw zig that's so cute!

UB yes it ends very soon and Maxine leaves him :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank goodness, these hormones make me feel rather :sad1: lol

Zig that's such a nice idea :cloud9:

One of the local yobs just saw my cat and then asked my OH if he was a bengal (he's spotty) and OH just said no idea mate and the lad said yeah it is and kept looking. I swear if my cat goes missing I know who to get my hands on as bengals are worth a lot of money. No use to him though as he's had the snip!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just watched that and bawled my out zig! Did you watch 'she's having a baby' last night? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Watch your cat!; people somehow think stealing animals is worth it :(

Nope didn't see that carly??


----------



## Carlyp1990

It was really good, that was on sky living... iv just checked and it's repeated on Sunday at 7  it's about how 2 different women have different ideas on pregnancy and birth and films them on they're journeys xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I watched one of open adoption in America and cried so much at them cuddling with the baby but handing them over to the new parents. 

I'm so paranoid about him Zig, they are just the type to steal too! In fact they do it daily so I hear.


My OH came up to me earlier and gave me a kiss and said here you go, that's for you. He gave me 100 pounds to do whatever I said to him thank you but I don't want it. It's still in my purse :haha: I think I will buy my little man some bath toys, OH suggested maternity clothes too. Jayden is playing on his new leapfrog games, I don't know what I'd do without his leappad 2 thing :haha: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

ab75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> ub I am just finding out at 20 week scan too. I was kinda wanting a surprise but dh wants to find out so that we can choose a name if its a boy(which I still think it is).
> Just getting ready to leave on our holiday, girls are hyper, lol, they'll be moaning soon when they have been in the car for hours!
> Will have limited internet access but will try to check in on you all.
> Have a good week, hope the sun is out in Yorkshire xx

Have a good trip!


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> I watched one of open adoption in America and cried so much at them cuddling with the baby but handing them over to the new parents.
> 
> I'm so paranoid about him Zig, they are just the type to steal too! In fact they do it daily so I hear.
> 
> 
> My OH came up to me earlier and gave me a kiss and said here you go, that's for you. He gave me 100 pounds to do whatever I said to him thank you but I don't want it. It's still in my purse :haha: I think I will buy my little man some bath toys, OH suggested maternity clothes too. Jayden is playing on his new leapfrog games, I don't know what I'd do without his leappad 2 thing :haha: x

I watched that one too UB and cried my eyes out!
Aww that's so nice of your oh... definitely treat yourself! Xxx


----------



## Ziggie

That's lovely UB!! I've worked around adoption. It's so happy sad. Sad for birth parents (even the really really nasty ones hearts break which is so sad :( ). But it's so amazing for the babies and children. The lives they go on to have are worlds away. 

And my parents have a bengal. If u want you I'd keep him in a few weeks till they forget.... or build hin a run in the garden.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not heard of any of those programmes but they all sound really good!

UB - definitely go out and treat yourself and little man to something new, I would ;) I would bring your cat in too, I have a cat and I Dearnt let him out because I had a car crash last year while I was on the way to the vets with him, the crash was around 10-12 miles from home and my cat escaped out the car and was lost for 5 weeks, a Facebook page I joined helped me to find him again, now I'm so protective of him he's my baby :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He's still here so it seems as though he's not going to pinch him, he must know what my OH would do to him :haha: 

I am off to Asda today so I might pop into Mothercare which is only behind it. I'd like to get little man some toys and I'm going to check out the unisex sale :lol: I might just get myself a nice Yankee candle for the bath :)

I loved how on that program Nathan was able to stay in contact with his biological mum Becky :flower:

11 days until midwife then only 4 weeks and 6 days until scan :haha: I'm not counting, honest :winkwink: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I love a Yankee candle! We are moving house on the 19th and I've told OH that I want a Yankee in every room :rofl: they are lush!! 

I'm so nervous about moving, I won't know anyone, I'm not TOO bothered as I'm just excited at our little family becoming bigger at the moment and enjoying life in our new home, OH is also got a chance of day work instead of working away all week, I told him I'd feel too lonely not knowing anyone around there and been alone all week so he has said he would definitly get back into day work, do you think I was been unfair there?

Not long until MW UB!!


----------



## Ziggie

I'm obsessed with Yankee candles!!! Daren't admit how much I've spent on them :D

You'll be fine moving. I moved here and didn't know anyone :) was a bit different as my oh is from here so I made friends through his friends. And they're probably my best friends now!!!

I'm starving and we have no food!! Not even any bread or butter to make toast. Big shop today I think!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea UB it was nice that they got on so well and got to do things together :) 
Mummy I don't think that's unfair. Your pregnant and moving to a new area so it completely understandable that you feel that way... and it's so good that your oh is so supportive too!
I love Yankee candles too!
Me and katie have had a walk to asda and got a few bits, we've made some cakes and brownies but she's driving me mad!
Can't wait for a little break tonight! I'm going to my friends for Chinese and pop lol... there's 3 of us and 2 of are pregnant lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks girls, OH just phoned and he has an interview on the 16th for this job so fx'd!! 

I think I will just have to join some mother and baby groups to meet new people maybe, but until then I will be occupied decorating our new house and baby's new bedroom etc.

Zig - that is no good that you have no food, pregnant woman NEEED food ;)

Carly - Chinese and pop sounds lush right now, and it's great that your friend is pregnant too, my close friend is also pregnant so it's quite nice.

I'm off to the play gym this afternoon to meet my friend with her children to let the kids blow off some steam and have some lunch there. 

What's everyone else upto today?


----------



## Ziggie

I'm having a mass spring clean. I have clothes years old I never wear and I'm resigned to the fact I never ever will now lol. If I need something I will just have to buy something new!!! I have a huuuuuuuge dump pile. A few bits for eBay. I'm just wondering if I charity shop it like I usually do or take it to one of those places that gives you money for old clothes..... I don't strictly need the money and I'd get karma points for charity shop I suppose!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just at my parents house with katie, shes glueing nd sticking pictures my mum at the minute xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

DH and I are going to go shopping for the crib and nursery stuff today when he gets off work. There is an adorable set at this one store. I'm so tempted to layaway it in case baby's a girl so that we don't miss out on it. There is at least 4 more weeks until gender scan, although I have my nuchal scan on Friday. I've heard a lot of people say the techs won't even try to see baby's gender at 13weeks. I just feel like baby is a girl, I can't even think of boy names or find things I like. I feel like a crazy person sometimes :wacko:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know what you mean Pinkbabi, I feel like this one is a boy recently. 

So I have my hairdye on but forgot to take a full photo of before hand, I only have one of my roots:haha:

We got some baby bits today an 8 piece set from Mothercare and a I <3 my big brother vest from there hehe it's sooo cute! Oh and some mitts on the sale, it only came to 26 pounds :) Me and OH really like the quinny moodd pram I had a little feel hehe we're going to get it last though :thumbup:

OH has got Jayden this blimming train set from Mothercare, it's 100 pounds!! I was like are you serious? Men and money :dohh: x


----------



## Ziggie

We've been looking at prams online..... He's choosing I think. It's kind of like a car so he's well into it lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha I think if I went out and got what pram I wanted my OH wouldn't care, yet when I ask him he doesn't like them :haha: 

What prams have you all chosen? :)


Just noticed I'm 14 weeks today, Yay :happydance:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I have been looking at the Urbini Omni one. It comes in several colors, however our local store only carries pink or black. Of course that means I still have to wait a while before choosing. I love that it also comes with a car seat in the set. We are thinking of buying two different kind, I like it for infant, but I'm not to comfortable with its toddler conversion. Dh bought a little pillow for baby yesterday while we were out. He was so excited as he had the same one when he was born :flower:. We also got a sound mobile for on the go with baby and some bibs I wanted. They were gray and yellow but have flowers on the reverse side. So if baby's a boy, guess I'll be taking those back. 
Ub how did your hair turn out? Yay for 14weeks.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's so sweet of your OH :flower:

My hair turned out good! It's a bit frizzy because I ran out of frizzease :sad1: When I'm on my phone I'll attach the photos! I was so paranoid hormones would mess it up lol.

I thought I felt baby wiggle today too, I was led flat on my back and felt a roly poly motion :haha: 

Currently in the middle of cooking another Sunday roast, bloody parsnips are taking forever to crisp :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> That's so sweet of your OH :flower:
> 
> My hair turned out good! It's a bit frizzy because I ran out of frizzease :sad1: When I'm on my phone I'll attach the photos! I was so paranoid hormones would mess it up lol.
> 
> I thought I felt baby wiggle today too, I was led flat on my back and felt a roly poly motion :haha:
> 
> Currently in the middle of cooking another Sunday roast, bloody parsnips are taking forever to crisp :(


Omg UB I felt the exact same thing! And I swear I saw my stomach move! I was trying to listen with the doppler and felt a flip like movement and my stomach twitched in the same place! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

I've been thinking I've been feeling little movements for a few days now... It's my first so kind of guess work, but it's exciting!! 

No idea on prams, I haven't actually looked!! He will do all the research (he loves it) and then we will probably go test drive a few lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's the only one I've felt, I can't wait to feel little kicks again. I was 16-17 weeks when I first saw my sons kicks. He hated the cold water :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww it's amazing isn't it! I thought I'd felt a few flutters the other day too but not 100% sure. I can't wait until I'm feeling it everyday! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It made me jump lol In the mornings when I haven't gotten up to pee my uterus is really poking out so I might try waiting for movement then! I'm always busting though :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hair before 


After :D


Thank goodness I've been doing it for years :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness I unsubscribed from this thread! How I managed to do that, I've no idea! I thought to myself it hadn't come up in my control panel for ages so popped to look and i had unsubscribed! 

UB I love your hair!

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be that's shocking!! Haha.

I'm bored :-( oh is at work and I'm just watching TV by myself :-/ i might make a baby list lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I can't believe I did it!

I'm bored too I came to bed at 7! Oh is at work till weds :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww no mummy :-( how do u manage? Mines only at work until 11pm and im losing the plot!
iv just come up to bed and im sure I've just felt baby again when I tried with the doppler! I don't know why I have a doppler, I can NEVER find the heartbeat! Or as soon as I do I lose it again. Might see if my friend want to buy it when she's around 10 weeks (I think she's about 7 at the minute) so buy then I should be feeling baby move regularly :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My baby always wriggles away from the doppler I'm lucky if I get a few seconds these days lol.

I hate it Carly I feel so Lonley this is why I've asked him to get day work so he will be home on an evening, thankfully he's agreed and he has an interview Wednesday :) I think with me been pregnant I'm feeling needy right now too x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Mummy and how dare you leave us! :haha:

I'm good thank you, OH is sleeping on the sofa again tonight because my boy is in here and OH finds the bed uncomfortable.

I'm sooo tired so I'm going to clock out. I really need a new pregnancy pillow, I cannot sleep these days its so uncomfortable on my belly x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> My baby always wriggles away from the doppler I'm lucky if I get a few seconds these days lol.
> 
> I hate it Carly I feel so Lonley this is why I've asked him to get day work so he will be home on an evening, thankfully he's agreed and he has an interview Wednesday :) I think with me been pregnant I'm feeling needy right now too x

I'm the same, when he's here im not that bothered but then when he's going/gone I miss him like crazy! 

My mamas and papas catalogue and £5 voucher arrived in the post this morning so iv just had a nosey and the cot bed we got for katie has gone up in price from £535 to £800!! That's without mattress! I'm so glad we kept it! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow Carly that is a huge difference!! Good job you kept it :)

UB - I need a pregnancy pillow too, I'm struggling to sleep on a night now it's so annoying :( I never bothered while I was pregnant with my daughter I was fine!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow that's quite a jump in price, Carly!

I was massive with my son so I'm hoping I can stay at least 2 inches smaller lol.
This was my last bump photo :o


What's everyone up to today? I'm going to blitz the downstairs of the house, I'm so tired of seeing mess :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow UB that's quite a bump I will upload my due date bump with dd. 

Today I'm taking the cat to the vet to be neutered he's driving me crazy so it needs doing :haha: then after that I'm packing the house up, well some of it as we move on Saturday!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katies at nursery so iv just got back from a 4 mile with the dog... feel like I need a nap now lol. I bumped into ohs best friends girlfriend this morning and she asked if she can pop round for a brew later so she's coming at 1ish. I need to get some housework done too :-/
Great bump UB! I try and find the last one i had with katie xx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
Hol is fab so far, girls are having a ball.
Someone asked me yday how long I had to go, lol, bit embarrassing saying I was only 15 weeks.
Will try to check back in soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ab!! :hi: 

Glad your having a great time, hope the weathers good for you xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, I am back! I hope you all are doing well <3. Baby and I are doing great so far!
@ab75: I am HUGE now! I popped out so much. If I was not too embarrassed I would post a picture lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi post a picture! 

Iv just been looking through my old posts from when I was pregnant with katie and found this... my 19 week bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-07-14-14-00-41.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi!!! Where have you been? Welcome back! :)

Carly that bump Is beautiful!


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is my due date bump with dd


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow! Mummy that bump is awesome! I don't think I have a due date one :( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Huge isn't it? :haha: I still had 2 weeks to go after that, I was very over due lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome back Kiwi! 

Glad you're having a nice time Ab :) 

I think with the amount of walking I've done today I could sleep for a week! We had to get Jayden some new shoes today so a trip to JD we went. Had to get him a size 7 :o but they are still a little big. 

I was 41 weeks I think in that photo. I'm about the same size now as I was with my son at 20 weeks :haha:

I'm so jealous of your bump Mummy, no stretch marks?! My belly was awful when I had DS :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw my daughter is just fitting into a size 7 :)

I got some stretch marks at 39 weeks! They wasn't really noticeable to be honest, the inside of my legs where the worst, really thick purple ones, look awful :( there still there to this day!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katies an 8!
My stomach is awful :( it's all wrinkly the stretch marks are that bad and my skin is all loose at the bottom too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mine was the same when I first had my son, It's still like it now but only when I sit down. I'm hoping to not get as much because it's already stretched to heaven and back :haha: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

It only costs $70 to get a private scan done here. Do you ladies think I should wait 2 more weeks to get the 18 week scan at my doctors, or go in for a private one? I really REALLY want to find out the sex of the baby. Oh and there is this baby expo thing going on at the fair grounds here where I live on the 21st, my appointment is on the 29th. I was so sad that I would not know the gender for that baby expo since they will have a lot of baby stuff. That is why I am thinking about getting it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I got one the other day and it was SO worth it, I say go for it


----------



## Ziggie

I need to take some belly pics!! Whenever I remember I've eaten something so all bloated lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd go for it Kiwi! If I wasn't so patient I would of booked one by now :haha: 

I take mine every week Ziggie in the morning :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone today? 

Looking forward to seeing bump pic zig :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm ok today hun, just trying to decide whether to walk the dog or not... how are you? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm good thank you, still packing up the house it's such a pain! 

I'm under strict orders not to lift anything heavy, so I'm just packing all the bits and bobs, ornaments and things like that, OH is back tomorrow so he will be able to help.

We are getting a dog when we move house, I persuaded OH to get one :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you, Mummy :) 

I've been over to my Nans again this morning, she gave me the cakes she made because she doesn't like chocolate :icecream: 

I had a puppy when Jayden was a lot younger it was a nightmare :haha: poor thing had to be rehomed, it was better for her though x


----------



## Mummy to be x

She doesn't like chocolate?!?!? That's shocking :rofl:

We have a cat and Madeleine adores him so I'm hoping that she will be good to the pup, and I hope the cat gets along with the pup too lol. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea it is really hard getting a puppy when you have a young child! We got bruno when katie was just turned one and it was so hard, he chewed everything and was hyper whenever people came over. There must have been 100 times when I've told oh I can't cope with him and we would have to get rid but we stuck it out and im so glad we did! He's the most loyal dog ever and him and katie are best friends. He's finally starting to calm down now too... 2 and half years later!
I'd say be 100% sure you can handle the responsibility of a dog before you get it mummy, there's nothing worse than seeing an upset child because their dog has been re homed :( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think my son was about 7-8 months old when I had her so he didn't have a clue. 

OH has just been on the phone to tax credits and he think we're going to owe them money :dohh: 

My boobs are sooo sore in my bras too :( with my size the bras are so hard to find! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've had a dog before so I'm certain Hun :)

Oh no UB, why?? :( tax credits are a pain in the backside x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Because when we had to sign onto job seekers we didn't realize they were still paying working tax credits, we rang to stop them but OH thinks we're going to have to pay it all back :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

If you do have to pay it back, they will have to set up an affordable payment plan for you if you can't afford to pay the full wack back xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope so that would make it a lot easier. 

Jayden is SO moany this morning, just whinging over everything I want to pull my hair out sometimes:haha: 

OBEM tonight too, yay :haha: :happydance: 

I was looking at names online for a boy and I like Leo, Riley and Wyatt for a boy. I literally cannot find any more that I like :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Leo is so cute, I've done a thread on boys names UB as I'm really struggling too.

Madeleine is at nursery it's her last day today before we move so I'm feeling quite emotional :(

I've still loads of this house to pack and we leave tomorrow, stress! :dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I am really stuck on Leo. 5 weeks 6 days to find out :haha: 

I'm gutted to think if I had booked a gender scan I'd be finding out next week but never mind! 

Are you looking forward to starting again in a new place? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm totally in love with the new house it's beautiful but I'm so nervous about moving, excited too! My main thing is starting Madeleine in a new nursery but she doesn't seen to care lol, I loved the one she's been at for the past 18 months they've been amazing, but I guess she can't stay there forever huh! I'm going to collect her now too x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My son starts in September and my Nan is on about moving to Bridgwater with my mum and my OH would go too but then that would mean moving him to a new nursery. We get the 2 year free schooling too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My OH does a lot of work in bridge water :)

Is it far from where you are now x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow really? Bridgewater is only about 30 minutes away from me :) 

Only problem we'd have is that we'd have to go private and if we left the housing association we're with we can't get back on it. 

Good luck with the big move hehe :flower: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi girls how are you all? 

It's so quiet here this week! 

Just thought I'd let you all know Newlook have an amazing maternity sale on and I got 7 tops for 18.90!! get over there!! :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi UB! I had the mw today and still packing for the big move!

That's a good sale I'm going to have to check that out!

How are you x


----------



## Ziggie

I'm back in work and stupid busy :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you, how did the mw go? :) 

It's mainly just the tops that are on sale but I got some lovely vests. 

Oh my gosh Ziggie, I can't believe you're 18 weeks already!! :o 

X


----------



## Mummy to be x

It was good I don't see her now until 25 weeks but I will have a new mw then anyway. She listened to babies hb too which was lovely x

Ziggie your nearly half way there, wow!


----------



## Ziggie

I can hardly believe it myself!! Just dying for my scan to see again and check everything is OK in there... Can think about shopping then :D


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm just relaxing now that I'm home from work. I have my NT scan tomorrow and I'm really nervous and praying my baby is healthy. I think I'm going to go to bed early to keep from thinking about it.


----------



## DolceBella

UB - My boobs feel terrible too! Isn't the soreness supposed to fade after first-tri!! I can't wear my regular bras because it keeps the girls a little too "perky" for comfort, and then it feels horrible when I let them out. But even my old maternity bras aren't working out. They feel so full and sore, like I could squirt milk already. 

Mummy - What kind of puppy do you want? :)

Gender/Anatomy scan booked for 15 Aug!!


----------



## Ziggie

My boobs stopped being sore eventually... They're soreish again now. But I keep getting a seriously itchy nipple!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

My boobs are a bit sore too.

15th august isn't long at all how exciting! Are you hoping for a certain gender? Or are you not bothered? :)

We are thinking of the golden Labradors, there so beautiful and have a good temperament x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, I'm just relaxing now that I'm home from work. I have my NT scan tomorrow and I'm really nervous and praying my baby is healthy. I think I'm going to go to bed early to keep from thinking about it.

Good luck Hun!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck today Pinkbabi :) 

When I take my bra off it feels soooo tingly :haha: I'm sending OH to go get me a Mc Donalds breakfast, I'm soooooo hungry lol 

I think Labs make the best pet dog with children :) X


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm so jealous! We've packed everything up, no bread not even the toaster so I sent OH over the shop for a cereal bar!! Why didn't I think of mcdonalds :(


----------



## Ziggie

Labs are lovely. Word of warning though, they are gundogs so by their very nature can be hyper and destructive if not exercised or trained :D I'm a complete dog geek..... Have 2 myself, dogs not labs. One is a gundog though and one is crossed with lab amongst other things!! 

They're also prone to lots of genetic problems as they're so popular people breed them without testing first. If you look on the website champdogs you can search for breeders who health test. They should do genetic testing for hip dysplasia (this is a lot more than a vet check) and both parents should be tested before being bred. The lower the score the better :) even better if the grandparent and great grandparents are tested!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

OH paid for an extra hash brown and they didn't give it us, the cheek of it! 

I blitz Jaydens room this morning, moved his bed around and got rid of crappy toys and my god I'm ready for bed :haha: I got some cramps so I decided to just finish that room and that was enough. 

I'm starting to get sick of my cats too. Woke up this morning to one of my cats Dylan asleep at the end of the bed, I don't like them in the bedrooms but DS was asleep in his room and I like to keep my door open in case he comes in. So anyway Dylan wakes up and decides to be sick over my side of the bed :gun: he used to poop and pee in the house too luckily he stopped but I moved our spare duvet the other day and realized he'd peed on there!! I said to OH if they keep doing this when new baby is here. Dylan was brill with Jayden but Simba we don't know because we only got him 10 months ago as a kitten :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ziggie! :)

UB cats can be a pain, are they neutered? As if not this can cause them to pee in places other than their litter trays x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah they have both had the snip so I'm not sure why one always did it. The window is open for them 24/7. Simba just sleeps alllll the time lol x


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> My boobs are a bit sore too.
> 
> 15th august isn't long at all how exciting! Are you hoping for a certain gender? Or are you not bothered? :)
> 
> We are thinking of the golden Labradors, there so beautiful and have a good temperament x

I think we'd be interested in having a boy this time, because we already have two girls. But it really doesn't matter. My girls want another girl of course, because "we already have too many dresses and headbands!"


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless them lol 

I watched a video on Facebook of a family that has 2 girls an a boy, to announce the pregnancy they made a cake for the kids to cut into and it was either pink or blue. It was pink and the little boy went crazy!! I DON'T WANT A GIRRRRRRL, I HATE GIRRRRRRLS, NOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl: 

I've been soooo busy today, I swear it felt like nesting but it's waaaay too soon lol. I even colour coordinated Jays wardrobe :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha UB that's so funny!!

Dolce - do you have any feelings as to what your having?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how's everyone today? My appt didn't go as planned. It was great to see baby, for like an hour, however she/he wasn't cooperating so they couldn't get the test measurements. The tech kept pressing in and shaking my stomach and it really started to hurt. Baby still wouldn't budge stayed curled up the whole time. After trying so long they brought in another tech, and still no change so a doctor was called to come in and basically said I'd have to do more bloods because they couldn't use the ultrasound. Then they handed me some crappy ass pics :growlmad: and told me to come back in 5 weeks for the gender scan. I'm so disappointed, I really wanted a pic of baby.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> Aww bless them lol
> 
> I watched a video on Facebook of a family that has 2 girls an a boy, to announce the pregnancy they made a cake for the kids to cut into and it was either pink or blue. It was pink and the little boy went crazy!! I DON'T WANT A GIRRRRRRL, I HATE GIRRRRRRLS, NOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl:
> 
> I've been soooo busy today, I swear it felt like nesting but it's waaaay too soon lol. I even colour coordinated Jays wardrobe :haha: x

OMG, that's funny. I feel like that sometimes when I'm mad at Dh. Not wanting a boy....lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone today? My appt didn't go as planned. It was great to see baby, for like an hour, however she/he wasn't cooperating so they couldn't get the test measurements. The tech kept pressing in and shaking my stomach and it really started to hurt. Baby still wouldn't budge stayed curled up the whole time. After trying so long they brought in another tech, and still no change so a doctor was called to come in and basically said I'd have to do more bloods because they couldn't use the ultrasound. Then they handed me some crappy ass pics :growlmad: and told me to come back in 5 weeks for the gender scan. I'm so disappointed, I really wanted a pic of baby.

Oh no way, that's rubbish! Sounds like you've a cheeky baby in there :)

Could you get a private one booked so you don't have to wait so long x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm gonna ask hubby about a private one. He says 5 weeks is not that long.... It feels like it took forever for this appointment to get here and it sucked :growlmad:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

5 weeks is forever for a pregnant lady waiting for a scan! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I definitely agree, 5 weeks is sooooo far away! Saying that though, being in this thread has made it feel like it's flown by! x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

What's everyone's plans today? I'm going to do a little window shopping for baby. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything because I just feel like baby is girl but I don't know for sure. It been hard to find any unisex stuff that I like. Ugh, Aug 22 seems so far away. I want to shop now :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Omg 5 weeks is forever!!!!!! I still have another 2 weeks till my 20 week scan and it's going SO SLOWLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might pop. 

Today I went clothes shopping :D I bought 3 stretchy skirts from matalan (ladies, they have these in black, grey and striped, I bought one of each lol) and they have some long vest tops too for £4!! There's no denying I'm starting to get an obvious bump now. I find it sooooo strange. I'm so used to sucking my stomach in and I can suck it in now lol!! There's still a ton of podge there but deffo bump forming!! About time really....

Still no movements I can really feel... But baby is so lively on the doppler. Goes wild!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hellooo I've had a lazy day today reading my book, I'm so tired doing nothing:sleep:

Did anyone go to the next sale today? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies well today I've been moving house, it's been madness but it's looking beautiful! 

How's everyone doing this evening? In so tired can't wait for bed :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning!

Hope everything is going well Mummy!

I went to bed so early last night I was pooped. DS was a monster so when he went down I did too :haha:

When I got up this morning I heard a bird in the house! I went downstairs and my cat was terrorising a poor magpie, it managed to wedge it's self between a box and a door for the cat not to get at it. It had hair missing but I managedto pick it up and set it free :) x


----------



## ab75

Hey everyone, I'm back from holiday. Had a great time but got lots of washing to do now and its pouring rain. I hate drying washing in the house.
Zoe caught hand foot and mouth on hol, phoned my mw and she said I should be ok but if I get it it could cause abnormalities in the baby but I won't find out til 20 week scan so I am shitting it, altho I should be ok xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB that would of made me so frightened! Glad you managed to free it :)

Hi ab! Glad you had a good hols, that's awful about foot and mouth, how's your daughter? Fx'd it stays well away from you. How is it caught? X


----------



## Ziggie

Bump/bloat pic!

https://i62.tinypic.com/208bdja.jpg

Lots of stretching going on at moment... Ligament pains and general tweaks and cramps!! Still no movement I can feel :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww cute bump :flower: 

Is that one of the skirts Zig? It's lush 

I didn't know if it was a seagull so I sloooowly went towards it with a towel :haha: all I saw was black feathers so I was like oh god not a crow :cry: :haha: 

I would say I can't wait to show 'properly' but I really don't want a big bump like last time! MIL has arranged for us to go to Spain with her where I used to live and stay in my partners villa in April which is really nice! I can't wait :) 


How has everyone been today? 

I am soo tired and have an awful upset stomach :nope: x


----------



## ab75

It is spread by kids in the summer months mummy.
cute bump zig.
UB, I am shit scared of birds, lol, I wouldn't have been able to go anywhere near it xx


----------



## DolceBella

Great bump Ziggie!!




UniqueBeauty said:


> Aww bless them lol
> 
> I watched a video on Facebook of a family that has 2 girls an a boy, to announce the pregnancy they made a cake for the kids to cut into and it was either pink or blue. It was pink and the little boy went crazy!! I DON'T WANT A GIRRRRRRL, I HATE GIRRRRRRLS, NOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl:
> 
> I've been soooo busy today, I swear it felt like nesting but it's waaaay too soon lol. I even colour coordinated Jays wardrobe :haha: x

I've seen that video! It's hysterical!! Poor boy gets so upset!



Mummy to be x said:


> Haha UB that's so funny!!
> 
> Dolce - do you have any feelings as to what your having?

Not really, but I guess I'm thinking it would just be another girl.



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone today? My appt didn't go as planned. It was great to see baby, for like an hour, however she/he wasn't cooperating so they couldn't get the test measurements. The tech kept pressing in and shaking my stomach and it really started to hurt. Baby still wouldn't budge stayed curled up the whole time. After trying so long they brought in another tech, and still no change so a doctor was called to come in and basically said I'd have to do more bloods because they couldn't use the ultrasound. Then they handed me some crappy ass pics :growlmad: and told me to come back in 5 weeks for the gender scan. I'm so disappointed, I really wanted a pic of baby.

I'm sorry to hear.. That's super crummy! And I agree, 5 prego weeks is a long time for us girls to wait!



Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies well today I've been moving house, it's been madness but it's looking beautiful!
> 
> How's everyone doing this evening? In so tired can't wait for bed :haha:

Yay!! Glad it's coming along!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry to hear about DD Ab, hope she gets better soon! 

I've been taking a bump pic every Sunday morning and the only 'bumps' that I have are 14 and 15 weeks, the rest was just bloat. 

In the mornings when you're led down before you pee, can you see your uterus poking out? x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I forgot to say I've been getting pains in my stomach for some time now and today it's so painful, I have the midwife on Wednesday shall I mention it to her? It's quite sore when I press on it x


----------



## Ziggie

Mine feels like that at the moment. Sore!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig that bump is great!

UB - how lovely is that I want to go abroad when I've had this baba 

I've really popped this week, OHs mother commented today, I'm so obviously pregnant lol. I will upload a pic tomorrow


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I forgot to say I've been getting pains in my stomach for some time now and today it's so painful, I have the midwife on Wednesday shall I mention it to her? It's quite sore when I press on it x

Mines like that Hun, especially last week, it was very sore but my MW said there's lots of stretching going on in there around this time. If you've DTD too that can cause some pain x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you girls, it's almost like a period pain but wrong area lol. Hot water bottle seemed to ease it (away from belly)

Cant wait to see bump photos!! x


----------



## ab75

15+6 bump pic


----------



## ab75

Hi, how are you all today?
I am trying to get motivated to do something lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's a lovely bump, Ab! I seem to be carrying it all lower than everyone else. Mine might just be food and jelly belly :haha:

15+1


Excuse the clothes, been finger painting with DS :flower:

I think this was 12+5 so not really much of a difference.


X


----------



## Ziggie

Crazy bumps!! Still convinced mine is more bloat and flab :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think until the bump stops wobbling and it's rock solid I think the same :haha:


----------



## ab75

Mine is fat I think lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

At least there's a baby in there we can blame for it :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I lay there and feel a movement but it's STILL just wind, I really want to see a kick already! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, gorgeous bumps!! I've been super busy today so not had chance to do a pic yet, I've been decorating madeleines bedroom, it is SO pink! :haha: I popped to dunelm mill (a home store) with OHs credit card and bought loads of pink accessories :rofl:

How is everyone today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow what did your OH say? :haha: 

I went out and got DS some finger paints today and new bedding because luckily we didn't owe any money to tax credits we were rewarded some money back :) 

Roll on Wednesday I finally get to see the midwife again then it's less time to wait for my scan after that :haha:x


----------



## Mummy to be x

He let me do it he just said don't go over board, I just ignored that bit :haha:

That's great news on the tax credits!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh yay for the mw too! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to do that, my OH keeps all the money and I have no track of it. I don't know how much is spent or left I hate it :dohh: x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh I have my own money! Spend it as I please lol. But I'm probably giving up work so no idea how I will cope!!!! No idea what we will have a month to live off either. Need to speak to the accountant... We are fortunate that we have no major outgoings though and oh is self employed in a steady business. Plus he works from home so we will both be about for baby!


----------



## ab75

I have my own money too from my part time work, dh pays all the bills then usually all our money goes together anyway.
So hot today, usually love the sun but I can't cope with it now lol.
Girls want their bouncy castle up today so that should keep them amused for a while xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Okay so after saying that OH gave me the money today because he's decided to quit smoking (again) and to stop temptation I have the money lol

It's awful and muggy even when it rains! you wouldn't think I lived in Spain for 6 years the way I moan about this heat :haha: 


Recently I have had a biiiiiig thing for lychee too, mmm :icecream: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't have my own money as I don't work at the moment, 

I think I've gone mad, either that or it's my hormones, a guy was getting rid of a kitten as his daughter was coming out In a rash from the kitty so I said we would have it! I'm trying to get it used to my cat.

How's everyone today x


----------



## Ziggie

Well I popped to Debenham and they had a sale on so I bought 3 bras. I've gone from a 34g to a 36gg!!! Hopefully they will be a bit comfier till I have to get some proper maternity ones.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you, Mummy. How are you?!

A kitty, puppy AND baby, you're brave! lol

I need to find some bras that support my boobs that don't have underwire but can't find them anywhere. I'm a 36F and I'm sure I've gone up to a G x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh these have underwire!! I read you have to ditch it in the 3rd tri so keeping as much support as I can as long as possible!! 

Try Debenham these were 70% off so like £7!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love a crazy mad house, it's just how I've always been, I want at least four children as well :)

I really need to get my boobs measured too, my bras are far too small now and so uncomfortable x


----------



## DolceBella

UB and AB - Great bump pics!!

Mummy - Good luck with the new kitty! I agree, you're brave! Hope you're having fun with all the pink decorating!

So, lots of people at work have commented that I've really popped recently. Although a couple people dared to use the word "big." I beat that right out of them! :rofl: I think it's time for me to buy more maternity clothes.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol dolce, upload a pic of your bump, would love to see it :)

I'm going to do a bump pic today for sure.

Well the kitten keeps attacking my cat that I've had for the last few years, she's been a pain in the backside to be honest, my poor cat is getting fed up :( if she Carrys it on she will have to go it's not fair on the other cat :(

How is everyone today? I think I'm going to decorate my lounge while oh is at work :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!

Thanks for that those bras are lovely and so is the price tag 

Mummy my kitten did the same to my cat so much he was peeing blood caused by stress. It's been a pain in the arse. He had the snip a couple of months ago so he's much calmer. 

What's everyone up to today? I've got the midwife at 12:20 :D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - really? That's terrible, it's constantly the kitten that starts with him, poor thing my cat has been neutered so he's really calm and just wants to chill out but the kitten is constantly at him, how long did it take for your cats to get along?

Ooh exciting, let us know how the MW goes :)

Today I'm decorating the lounge, it needs a splash of colour lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha my lounge was cream and chocolate and one day I got OH to make it blue!

MW was nothing special really lol I dont go back till 27+3. I don't even know how many bpm babas HB is :/

Also Simba the newest cat always started it first. It wasnt actually until he had the snip they got on! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My next appointment is not until 25 weeks, seems ages!

I'm hoping they start to get along soon other wise the kitty will have to go :(

What's everyone up to this evening?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's a shame but all kittens want to do is play, I've lost count how many sets I've had in the past :haha: 

I'm dying in this heat, I've had enough of it :(

Eating loads of ice lollys to stay cool! x


----------



## ab75

Wasoness, how far on are you if you are pregnant??!!


----------



## ab75

I've got mw next tues then scan 3 weeks after that. Hoping the time to scan flies in xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies. I had a pretty long boring work day as I was the only person in the office besides the boss. Soooo glad to be home now, it's so hot outside. I plan on lounging on my couch and watching tv until bedtime. My next appt with OB is next Friday and I hope I can get a good pic of baby this time. I'm definitely counting down my 4 more weeks until gender scan, I can't believe how fast this one has flown by. Yesterday I did however finally chose a crib and a starter bedding set that could be used for girl or boy. I can't wait to buy things, DH thinks I'm going to break us :haha:. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have 4 weeks and 5 days to go till my gender scan, we must all be having it around the same time?!

I hope today isn't as hot as yesterday, I didn't get a wink of sleep last night. Over the road it was chaos, a guy had beaten up a girl who was an ex police officer. He was threatening to jump out of a window if the police went into the property. They evacuated everyone's homes! That went on for about 4 hours then I had my other neighbors getting gobby oh it was ridiculous :dohh: I hate living in this house. Every property around me has had loads of work done AND they're now having solar panels put on. Ours have just been left to rot basically, we have a hole in our roof that needs fixing or it's going to cave in because rain water comes in. 5 times they have come to 'fix' it. When my son was a couple of months old the ceiling to his bedroom fell through! Luckily he was still in with us at that point. 


It's a new day so lets hope this one's better :D x


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, 
omg it is roasting. I really can't handle the sun during pregnancy. Took the girls and dog to the park at half 8 and had to come home as it was too hot. Going to spend the day in the shade, girls have their paddling pool and bouncy castle out.
ub, I am hoping for a council house after baby is born but stories like yours scare me lol.
Just reserved a pregnancy pillow at argos so going to pick it up tonight, hope it helps me sleep. I loved my pillow last time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, my god this heats awful I'm not going out today it's too hot I hate it, I can't wait for winter!! 

Today I'm just staying indoors, boring I know but I can't cope with the heat.

I came on the sofa last night as it was just too hot in the bed and OH was squishing me making it worse :haha: he's working nights tonight so I'm looking forward to some star fishing!


----------



## ab75

Lol mummy, star fishing! 
It is roasting. I was going to go in the paddling pool but they have got grass and all sorts floating in it! I am sitting on a sun lounger cooking. Good vitamin d for baby lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I can't even sit out side it's too hot, I've just got all the doors and windows wide open, I haven't even got dressed today either, I feel so tired!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to go private but I can't afford to loose this place as I can do what ever I please here. It's the estate and the fact I have no garden :nope:

I've been and done a big shop with OH today and over to my Nans, now at home scoffing lychee again lol

Has anyone found with this weather they are getting diarrhea?:blush: x


----------



## Ziggie

Lucky ladies I'm sat in an office today :( :( :(

Then only saving grace is I live somewhere really gorgeous, but takes me an hour to get home!! I went swimming in the sea after work last night though. Makes the drive worth it when I get home. Can't wait to finish in November!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB what's lychee? 

We live right on the beach now too but I just don't have the energy to go out, I feel awful I think it's the heat that's making me so tired!

UB - I've been using the loo a bit more than usual lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love a swim in the sea but it's so dirty over here, blurgh.

I'm glad I'm not alone it's a pain in the arse, literally. :haha: 

Lychee is a fruit, it's SO yummy! you only eat the white part :icecream:


----------



## ab75

We are private renting now after selling our house to move 100 miles last year, I hate it! All painted magnolia and we can lose our deposit over the slightest thing. It is a lovely house in a nice quiet area but I can't wait to have my own place to decorate again.
Not had lychee for years, need to buy some now that you have mentioned them xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I've never seen those before! They look lush!

We also rent privately and aren't allowed to decorate but there's no way I could just have cream walls, I'm decorating every room, we did the same with our previous house and it took ages to put back to normal.


----------



## Ziggie

Euw I seem to remember lychee tasting like perfume!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: I don't mind if they smell like perfume, they're lovely hehehe :icecream:


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone today? I've just been out and purchased some paint for the living room, was going to wall paper but we did are bedroom the other day and it was a pain so I'm just giving it a lick of paint.

It's so hot again today I'm really fed up of it now, it's supposed to cool down a bit tomorrow though, thank god. 

How are we all today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm feeling the same, even walking up the stairs is a task these days.

I've made a sausage casserole for dinner but can't have it till 7ish, bloody slow cooker! lol

OH has been so stressy, he's quitting the fags so it's like steam is coming out from his ears! DS has been a little monster recently but he fell asleep eating his dinner. We've led him back in his high chair and now we're relaxing haha. IT'S NEEDED! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I feel you on that UB, I lived in an apartment before moving to our new house and we now live on three bloody floors!! The stairs are seriously killing me, the first morning in our new home I woke up and my legs where so sore! :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's horrible isn't it, I thought what on earth is wrong with me?! Glad it's not just me lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

It is, I can't believe how unfit I am, I rely need to try excersise more. I go everywhere in the car! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

See I walk practically everywhere and still feel so unfit, only since being pregnant though!

Me and OH have decided how we're going to announce the sex of the baby. We're telling family first but we're giving them all a scratch card to find out :haha:


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, how are we all today?
Another sunny day. We're going to see Singing Kettle and then going for a picnic xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :flower:

OH is making his homemade coleslaw then popping some over to my Nan and Grandad. Not sure what else to do today because it's just so hot. I'm burning so easily since being pregnant x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's a great idea!

Morning ladies, well I'm just waiting for OH to get home from work then I don't know what to do, it's so warm! I really need to Hoover the whole house but I can't be bothered :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - what is singing kettle? I've never heard of that before x


----------



## Ziggie

We are still at the beach. It's more cloudy but still hot.. Melting. Think I felt first proper kick today too :D


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

My brother's having a barbecue in the heat today, so we're going to pop in over there for a while. After that hopefully I'm going to the pool. 
Ziggy- yay for feeling first kick.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How exciting I can't wait to be able to feel a proper boot lol

I'm a little jealous of the BBQ, I haven't had one for ages! 

Listened to babas HB today and counted the beats and he/she was at 144 bpm :)


----------



## ab75

Yay for kicks Zig.
Singing Kettle are a childrens entertainment show, they sing and dance on the stage, they are Scottish so probably more popular up here. Zoe got chosen to go on stage, she was so happy lol, I was in tears xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - that is super cute!

Zig - hurray for kicks, I think I felt something earlier, I'm sure I did! I'm not certain though so I'm just brushing it off at the moment until I feel something more stronger.

Mmmm I've not had a BBQ for ages!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god I'm 18 weeks today! Times flying by :)


----------



## Ziggie

Well I had it again this afternoon and I'm sure I felt it on the outside too :D 

Abs bless her!! Hope you got photos for her!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't get over how far gone you are, I remember when you were like 8 weeks :haha: 16 weeks feels so small! 

At least the 4 week countdown can start now.

DS kicked me in the face tonight so OH made him stay in his own bed and for a good 20 minutes he was screamimg for me. By the sounds of it he's fallen asleep now but I can't till I've given him a kiss. 
Recently he's been really violent and I don't know why. He's always kicking, hitting and chucking his toys at me, most land on my face :nope: it's horrible.


----------



## ab75

Signs up saying no photos, tried to sneak one with my phone and got told to put it away. I was gutted!
Had a picnic, then a bbq. Just got girls ready for bed at 7pm and Zara started crying, her elbow had popped out. Had to go to a&e, it happened a few months ago with her other arm, apparently it happens a lot in kids under 4 and looks like she will be susceptible to it! Poor wee thing, as soon as doc popped it back she was fine and said thank you to the doc. Wee cutie. 
What an eventful day! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab that sounds so frightening, glad she's ok now!

UB - my dd is a terror at the moment too, she just doesn't listen to me or OH and every time she's asked to do something she says "erm no mummy I can't right now" cheeky thing! She's also going through an awful phase of smacking, she thinks it's funny when she does it, the amount of times she's sent to her room is shocking, she screams the place down and then I feel awful and want to go get her but like my oh said, if we don't stay strong and disaplin her she will get worse.

It's tough when toddlers are been little terrors x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad she's okay Ab! 

It's awful isn't it Mummy! He finally fell asleep last night after crying for me and I woke up this morning to him in bed with me and OH bless him. He should be off to his Gannys today for dinner so that gives us some peace lol. He barely sees her anymore because she's always working and when she's not she says she's too tired for him :/ He's only going over because he asked to lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's really hard when you don't have people to help out, where around 3 hours away from my mum now and she's offered to have Madeleine once a month for the whole weekend so that's going to be really nice, when we lived by family no one ever helped me out, not even for an hour if I wanted a break but I always looked after my niece at least once a week! 

Itl be nice for you to have some time to yourself this afternoon, put your feet up :) x


----------



## Ziggie

Is anyone filling in a pregnancy journal? I have one you only fill on once a week with a short paragraph. Just trying to catch up on it as I bought it at 17 weeks I think and it starts at 9!! Be lovely for baby to have. In my job we do a lot of life story work with kids, memory boxes etc and made me realise how special it is to know your past. I'm going to keep a memory box too. Need to buy something that will stand up to the test of time!! I'm not good at remembering to do stuff so something I can add now and then will be ideal!! I want a photo printer too... I hate that photos are all hidden on computers and Facebook these days. I want to try and make an album! Like proper retro lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I've not done a journal :( I've been really terrible this time round, with my daughter I took bump pictures every week without fail, this time I forget sometimes! I really need to sort something out x


----------



## Ziggie

I haven't taken photos...!!! Just trying to do something I can keep up with. I'm hopeless normally.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think it will certainly be nice to look back at with your little one


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been taking photos every Sunday of bump but I haven't done a journal. The memory box is a lovely idea, I wish I had done that with my son. 

I have over 4,000 photos of my son on my laptop so I'm not sure I'll have the power and electric to print them all but I love photo albums, so much nicer than uploading them. All my childhood photos are in albums at my Nans. There's thousands!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree, I much prefer them as proper photos In albums my parents have loads of us as children and my grandad has thousands of videos that he's recorded of us, it's fantastic to watch!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I told my OH I want to print them all off somehow he just nodded. I've NEVER seen a baby photo of my OH how mad is that? MIL doesn't seem to have any :S


----------



## Mummy to be x

That is crazy, you'd probably be surprised at how much he looks like your son at a young age x


----------



## ab75

Just got my pram, moses basket and car seat down from the loft and freshened it all up. Looks brand new still. Can't wait to use it all again. 
I need to get loads of photos printed off. I always end up forgetting then it costs me a small fortune when I get round to it. 
I know what you mean about little monsters. Zoe was being so naughty this morning, she's usually good but has such an attitude just now!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Talking about monsters, I ended up in the bedroom in tears because of my LB. 

He's been out this afternoon with my Mum and Nan to the butterfly farm and when he got back with my Mum he was so happy. When she left I gave him a cuddle and a kiss and he bit my shoulder, threw his shorts in my face and then tried to slap me. I have him a smack and said no that's naughty but then I just said to OH F this I can't be down here right now and had to go upstairs and cry. I feel like he hates me :sad1: he doesn't listen to a word I say! When I came back down I was going to give him a kiss and a cuddle but he'd fallen asleep on my OH so he took him up to bed and I just stared at him wondering why my baby boy is hurting me all the time. My mum said it's probably because he thinks of me as the easy target. I want to cry again just writing this lol. Hormones do NOT help at all in this situation :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - i agree with your oh on the easy target thing, I am soft with my daughter and she runs rings around me but she wouldn't dream of running rings round my OH, I feel so mean after I've shouted at her etc but it really needs to be done, I think it's an age thing as well, don't let it upset you too much Hun your his mummy and he loves you to pieces, he doesn't mean to hurt you emotionally. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - your so lucky you kept your things for baby I wish I did :haha: take some photos I'd love to be nosey ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I agree, I love seeing baby bits hehe :) We only have the cot, we sold everything else :( 

It was my mum that said that Mummy, she said next time to just leave the room when he starts. He's been nice to be so I feel a lot better :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww UB, sorry your going through that. However it is common for children to act out towards the pregnant mom when she is expecting. They call it sibling anxiety. There are lots of articles on it, maybe you can find some solutions of how to help deal with your LB's behavior. In the meantime take care of yourself and try not to get stressed out. I'm sure he will get over it soon.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bless him, I leave the room when she screams but it's heart breaking isn't it, 

Wow I never thought the pregnancy would effect our little ones? I thought it would be more so when the new baby actually arrives, I'm certainly going to read up on this x


----------



## FlatShoes

I still have nearly everything and my due date is only 1 day out from my daughter so I'm kind of hoping its another girl and we are sorted!!

If not, he will be wearing girls clothes for a while haha


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm definitely going to read up on that, it sounds really interesting.

I wish I had kept all my sons things but I didn't think I'd need them again lol. I still have his vests along with the cot and bedding but it's literally blue blue blue! 

When is your 20 week scan Flatshoes?


----------



## FlatShoes

28th August - time is dragging!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

2 days after mine! Time has gone really fast for me, I can't believe I'm in the 4 week countdown already it only seems like last week I wanted to book a gender scan because 7 weeks was too far away :haha: 

I have my sisters birthday to go, the dentist :sad1: and then the scan but I'm hoping to hear about my sons nursery start date next month too for September! 

Has anyone else been to the dentist pregnant? I'm petrified! It's only my 6 month checkup but I'm a nervous wreck and being pregnant I won't want to get worked up.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I never go to the dentist I hate them!! I've got such bad toothache when I eat but I don't want to go lol. X


----------



## Ziggie

My scan is a week tomorrow!!!!!!! It has gone so so so so crazy slowly!!!!!!! This week is going to drag I'm sure. 

I was daydreaming in the car before and thinking about how much I want to cuddle the baby lol I'm scared I might smother it. Then I was think omg what if it hates being cuddled!! I'd die lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ziggie I don't think I've ever met a new born that doesn't like cuddles! I can't imagine cuddling my little boy it seems like forever away x


----------



## Ziggie

Haha no... Was bored in traffic :D I still don't feel especially pregnant!! Half way there though! I'm not showing a huge amount and apart from the odd wriggle and poke no regular movements to keep reminding me. Can't wait till its moving more regularly even if it feels a bit freaky. 

I'm definitely moving into the hungry stage though... I'm wanting to eat all the time. Mostly wispa gold bars...... Lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I don't have the work done my teeth will just need even more work doing on them, I didn't go with my first and I needed so much doing!

The past couple of days I have felt baby kicking and pushing against my belly (what it feels like) and today I was watching and I saw my abdomen move, it was amazing!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sure I can feel baby too, like popping and squirming, it's always on a night time!

Mmmmm wispa golds.


----------



## Ziggie

That's how I feel it. Pops, pokes and wriggles lol! Definitely more obvious :) just waiting till oh can feel it on the outside.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so shocked, last night I had some cola then led down on the bed to watch TV and the baby started to kick and I finally saw it from the outside, it was amazing! It was really low then a wriggle and then a kick to the side of my belly. I'm sure after that it was hiccups :haha:


----------



## FlatShoes

Midwife at 2.15 - cant wait to hear the heartbeat. I'm so much more worried about everything this time~!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw UB that's amazing!! I wish I didn't have an anterior placenta I want proper wriggles and kicks :(

Good luck at the mw flats shoes!


----------



## ab75

Good luck flatshoes. I have midwife at 1.30 and am also looking forward to hearing the heartbeat, altho I am also worried as I know that this is my last and just want everything to be perfect.
How are you all today?
Just going to get dressed then I will post bump pics and pram pics(as requested). Moses basket is not set up yet so won't bother with pics of that filled with baby blankets and towels lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck at the mw ab I'm sure everything will be fab!

I've just made some enquiries at a nursery by our new house so we are going to view it on Thursday, I rang one nursery this morning and the lady on the phone was very rude and told me to ring back later and slammed down the phone, I crossed that one off my list right away. So the one we are going to see on Thursday looks lovely on the website and the staff sounded very polite on the phone so fx'd :)


----------



## ab75

Lol. Quite right mummy, I would've crossed it off my list too. Hope the nursery is nice and M likes it. 
I ordered 2 mat tops from Next sale, came today. I ordered next size up as I am usually huge by end of pregnancy, they are a bit loose and make me look huge, lol, but so comfy! Going to order vest tops from New Look on thur when i get paid.


----------



## ab75

pram and car seat

2 cheeky monkeys that get excited whenever they see the pram.

bump pic.

looking huge pic.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness how adorable are your girlies!! They look so alike. X

I also need to order some maternity tops I don't have any yet and when I'm lounging around the house I wear OHs t shirts :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol thanks. The little one is a monster, lol.
Been to mw, heartbeat 130 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad everything went ok at the mw :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad the mw appointments went well:) 

Newlook vests are brilliant, I got 4 vests from newlook and they are so comfy! I didn't have to order a size up either. I got other tops from there too but one I can't wear till the bump is a bit bigger. 

Is an anterior placenta when it's at the front? :blush:

I love the look of that pram too Ab, what type is it? 


I'm loving the Babystyle oyster even more now! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah UB it's like a cushion infront of baby, that's how my mw explained it anyway lol.

I'm so stuck on prams there is too many that I like!

What is everyone upto this evening x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh I thought so :thumbup:

It's the price tag I don't like, the Quinny moodd apparent'y isn't suitable for a newborn so that's out the window .

I'm not up to much this evening apart from looking forward to dinner :haha: Birds eye chicken, chips and beans hehe!


Have you seen that Josie cunningham has told tickets to her birth, oh my goodness that woman is VILE! :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm that sounds really good, I think I'm having BBQ chicken and cheese with chips, I wanted veg but we ran out so maybe il opt for the beans too :) OH is working until 6am so it's just a meal for one tonight :(

Who is she? I've never heard of her before? :blush: am I been dumb? Lol x


----------



## ab75

Its mothercare spin ub, orb is the newer version.
Can't wait til dinner time, having chicken and chips with gravy and broccoli.
I don't get up to anything any evening mummy! Girls are usually in bed just after 7 then dh and I just watch tv xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looks like we are all having chicken tonight :haha: I eat so much chicken, I love it especially with melted cheese on and BBQ sauce, yum!

I'm the same ab, as soon as my little miss is in bed I put my feet up and watch the tv, it's just a shame I can't wind down with a glass of wine too :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Change of plan, It's a chicken wrap for me off just eat :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds nice :)


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> Have you seen that Josie cunningham has told tickets to her birth, oh my goodness that woman is VILE! :dohh: x

Seriously?????? Who does that??


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> Lol thanks. The little one is a monster, lol.
> Been to mw, heartbeat 130 xx


Glad you had a good MW visit. Your girls are super cute!


----------



## Mummy to be x

DolceBella said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen that Josie cunningham has told tickets to her birth, oh my goodness that woman is VILE! :dohh: x
> 
> Seriously?????? Who does that??Click to expand...

Who is this woman? :dohh:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry forgot to say! She's the woman who had her boobs done on the NHS and caused outrage because I think a little boy was refused a life changing op x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Sorry forgot to say! She's the woman who had her boobs done on the NHS and caused outrage because I think a little boy was refused a life changing op x

Oh my god, yes I remember her!! Why on earth would anyone sell tickets to their birth? Silly cow! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ugh god there's so much more to her. She doesn't even deserve that baby she's carrying. She quit smoking when a physic told her it was a girl and when she found out it was a boy she carried on smoking and THEN said if she'd of known before then she'd of aborted. She's a vile vile rat! :devil:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sorry but......WHAT THE FUCK?!?!? that is absolutly horrid!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds like a worthless attention seeker.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She's money and fame hungry and doing everything wrong to get it. 

I am so annoyed today, long story why and if I get ranting I'll get worked up lol


What's everyone doing today? x


----------



## Ziggie

Half baked today :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope your ok UB and it's nothing too serious.

Today I'm going to pop to the supermarket and get some shopping while OH gets some sleep as he worked nights, but apart from that I'm not doing too much, how about you? X


----------



## ab75

Yay for half way zig xx
ub, hope you are ok xx
mummy, I am doing ironing.......well planning to lol.
Been trying to make a Christmas list this morning, already have a few things but want to be finished by end of oct, and wrapped lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow 20 weeks already, how exciting! 

I'm just stressing because I have to find 120 pound because of stupid bank charges which per paid a couple of days after anyway now I need to pay it all again, not a happy bunny. My bills go out tomorrow too. OH was meant to be selling his tablet to cover it that he doesn't use yesterday and typical man swapped it for a PS3!! x


----------



## ab75

If you've already paid it can you not ask the bank to waive the charges this time? I used to get into loadsa shit with bank charges when I was self employed xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It was paid when it went overdrawn like 3 days later. I've already been in to them about them doing it before but they didn't do anything. I'm beginning to hate HSBC x


----------



## ab75

Banks just suit themselves!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They do. 40 billion in profits and they won't help those who need it. :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

Just found out that my maternity hospital don't tell you gender at scan. Found a place that will do it for £39 on tues night, think I'll book it after I speak to dh tonight. Ooohhh I could be finding out in 6 days xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow how exciting :O I wonder why they don't tell you :S :shrug:


----------



## ab75

Apparently they don't have time to check?!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't believe them for one second, all they have to do is go between the legs for a few seconds :dohh: 

What do you think you're having? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that sucks! Hope you get it sorted.

Oh wow, I can't believe they don't check the gender that is so mean, that's exciting if you get to find out soon though!!! :)


----------



## Ziggie

Loads don't tell you gender. My friends hospital charges £75 to do it. Some don't because of gender bias in some communities. Lots of reasons...


----------



## ab75

Lol, dh says we can wait til 22 weeks to make sure they get it right, eh, no chance. I'll be booking it tmrw when I get paid for tues!!
ub, I think this is a boy, dh thinks another girl. I was wrong the last 2 times and he was right lol, so we will see!! I am not bothered either way as long as it is ok. I would like a boy as this will be my last but will not be disappointed with another girl, I just want a baby lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never heard of them not telling the gender before, crazy.

Ab - definitly just book it, that way he can't do anything once it's booked :haha: I can't believe I'm going to have a new born at Christmas time, it's so exciting I've forgotten how small they are!


----------



## ab75

He won't mind anyway, he's a really good dh xx
I know, I can't wait xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I just hope this one doesn't come early! OH wants to go to Preston for Christmas but I want to start having it in our own home. I know he would secretly like me to give birth up there but I don't, god no. I'll probably talk about it November time so we dont cause any arguments :haha: x


----------



## ab75

I've already said that I won't be visiting family back home after 1st weekend in nov!! Zoe was 6 weeks early and I want this baby born up here! We always have Xmas at home anyway as I like the girls being in their own house and we can do what we want. Dh says he'll be doing the cooking this year as I'll be ready to pop xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you have family in Preston UB?

I'm really hoping my baby comes before Christmas Day, I'm due two days after. I have a feeling he might be early, I hope I'm right :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow ab 6 weeks early? I've no idea what we will be doing this Xmas day as this is the first time I've lived away from family, so I don't know weather we will be going to spend it with my family or OHs family, I think for arguments sake it would be better to stay at home, I think I'd prefer that to be honest x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No it's OHs family in Preston but they make 0 effort to come down and see us. 

Ever since we've been back from Spain it's been Preston one year My family the next then so on and I've had enough of that. When I was little I had Christmas in my own home every year and I want that for Jayden. I'm sick of traveling every year. We'll definitely have to go he'll probably say to go before Christmas because there's NO WAY I am going after Xmas lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree travelling at Xmas must be such a pain, can't they come and spend a couple of days with you instead this time? I would offer them to seen as though you will be very heavily pregnant at that point, it's not fair for you to travel.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Exactly, I can't be made to travel 3 hours away and probably without a bed for my son to sleep in (again) 

There's too many people in his family for them all to come down. He has 3 brothers who have never come down here to see us with their kids/girlfriends. The only person who does is his mum probably 3 times a year if that. Jay only sees his cousins when we can travel up there and when his mum brings them down. 

Everytime I go up there I get a lecture about how Jayden is missing out and all the cousins get to go out together and I'm leaving Jayden out by being down here. Erm excuse me MY family is down here and they have 1 great/grandchild where as up there they are all surrounded by them! But no, I will remember what you just said, I can't be expected to travel that heavily pregnant BUT I bet he may suggest he takes Jayden up there without me, NOT HAPPENING x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness, your son didn't even have a bed to sleep in? That's terrible. Definitely three hours is a long way to travel when your about to pop, I know I wouldn't be comfortable doing that, which is why I think I will be staying at home for Xmas day x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Totally off topic, but have you been watching hollyoaks?! I can't get enough of it right now!


----------



## ab75

Decided I am staying team yellow as that is what I originally wanted. Dh says to book private scan for when I am 20 weeks so that they have more chance of getting it right!! I said they would know at 18 weeks so he said to just do what I want, so unless I get a sneaky peek at my 20,24,28 and 34 week scan I am going for the surprise!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab you are so patient! I was looking forward to finding out what your having :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I LOVE Hollyoaks, never miss it!

And no! the first time when he was 6 weeks old I took his moses basket, next when he was 6 months MIL said she had a carrycot for him to sleep in so fair enough I didn't take anything. Baring in mind he had a routine where he went in his own bed every night all night. His feet were hanging out and so was his head!! He had to sleep in a tiny bed with me and OH and after that he's always slept with us.. He'll sometimes sleep through, we put him in his own bed but he comes into us in the am. Other times they have said he can have the cots (which he hated, he was older than 1) oh it's ridiculous! I think I'll definitely put my foot down this year. I'll be almost 38 weeks :l


I was excited for Ab too Mummy :haha: 


Are you both watching OBEM? hehe x


----------



## ab75

Lol so was I but I think dh really wants to know so I am happy to wait haha. But told him we must have a boys name picked as well as a girls as I want the baby named at birth, not 3 days later. He just started moaning about having plenty of time and stop stressing about it. 
Doing my head in tonight, lol, had an interview for a different job today and thats all he has talked about which is fair enough but all I want to talk about is baby lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh UB that sucks definitely put your foot down this year x

Ab - :rofl: men don't get it sometimes do they, if I talk about baby and oh even acts disinterested I get so cross with him :haha:

Yes I'm watching OBEM so cute, I cry every time.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi all, I go see my OB tomorrow morning. I'm really hoping for a sneak peek at the baby's goods. I also think I felt the baby moving for the first time today on the way to work :happydance:. It's very rainy out, I believe he/she might have wanted to stay in bed. I know I did. 
How's everyone?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you :)
It's lovely how we've started to feel the babies around the same stage. I keep talking about boys names with OH and he's literally having none of it. 'I will only discuss boys names when we know it's a boy' :haha: He wants his little girl so badly, DS is such a mummy's boy. When he falls it's I want mummy, or when he wants a cuddle he wants me etc etc. Boys names are so much harder to choose! Jayden we'd never heard of when we found out the sex and then when he was born it was like all the kids were called Jayden, crazy. 3 weeks 5 days :haha: I have to get through the dentist first on the 18th :sad1: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I'm good today thanks :) I can't believe I didn't wake up until 10.40am, I crept into my dds bed as oh was snoring like a pig and my dd is still asleep! Think we all must need it. 

UB - I am with you on the choosing boys names, I can't choose any I'm so stuck, the only one I really like is Archie and Theo.x


----------



## ab75

I can't believe M is still sleeping mummy! Lucky you! My 2 are up between 630-7am everyday.
We are struggling with boys names too. I like Owen, said it to dh months ago and he said no. On tues night he said what about Owen?! I swear he does my head in sometimes, lol. I like Zac but think 3 Z's will be too much, but then I think they sound nice together xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree ab zac sounds cute! Especially with your girls names they go great together.

Madeleines is still asleep, it's 12.15pm now! I think she sneaked down stairs early this morning and fed the cats because when I entered the kitchen there was four cereal bowls on the floor with dry pasta in :rofl: either that or I have a ghost lol.


----------



## ab75

Lol, at least she went back to sleep xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww that's so cute :haha: 

I agree Zack is lovely with your girls having Z's too! OBEM there was a baby called Casper and that used to be my OHs nick name in school lol

So far I like Kane, Cole, Leo and Wyatt. (Cole, Leo and Wyatt make it look like I have a Charmed obsession) (I do not) :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Leo is cute I like that name, do you think it's going to be another boy UB?

I can't believe how fast the days are going by I will be 19 weeks on Saturday it's crazy!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Honestly I feel as though it's a girl this time, I'm probably wrong though lol We already have a girls name and have done for years so we don't need to discuss it :)

That is crazy, I don't know if it's because it's my second or because this thread is just so bloody good :haha: 

I got a letter today, my DS starts nursery on 12th of September! :D x


----------



## ab75

I like Cole, thats my friends sons name.
Zoe starts on 17th sept, wish they'd take Zara too, she has been a nightmare today xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't wait for him to start he's going to love it. He's so clever for his age and his speech is amazing. He was talking to a little boy on the bus today the same age and he was talking about the big wheel on the sea front and how he's going to find it and all the other child did was babble in baby talk lol 

I really like Cole but my OH is so picky! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are you sending your kiddies to a school nursery? I don't know what to do about this particular situation, I don't know if I should start her at a normal day nursery or a school nursery? She is 3 and will be four in feb next year, what do you ladies think? X


----------



## ab75

Zoe is going to school nursery as she has just turned 3. It won't be the one that she goes to school at as we will be moving in march but I think it will get her used to the school system xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've spoken to various nurseries and they have all said that they do the same thing as school nurseries do when it comes to learning (early years foundation stage) so that's good. 

We've just moved to this area and it's the summer holidays now so I don't think I will have a great chance of getting her in to a school nursery, I know that day nurseries take children up to the age of 5 so I'm sure she will be just fine x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jayden was offered to go to a school nursery but the nursery we're sending him to is literally across the road from us. It's in a healthy living centre, there's a cafe, doctors, health visitors and a library with much more! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - I wondered who you was then, you've changed your pic :haha:


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, how are you all?
Baby switched the movement's up a gear early this morning, I feel like I have motion sickness!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you :) 

Haha I was looking at photos of the Bora Bora and imagined myself there and just had to use it :haha: 

Last night I saw kicks to the right of my belly button I couldn't believe how high it was this soon?! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Baby must be stretching UB!

Last night I was in bed and could feel little pops, I'm certain it was baby, they wasn't strong but I have an anterior placenta so I'm guessing that's why x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can mainly feel baba when my bladder is full and other times it's like the pops you described.

The heavens have opened here in W-S-M but I'm still waiting on my thunderstorm :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's rainy here in South Wales too, I'm enjoying it if I'm honest, I love been cosey indoors when it's miserable outside. :haha: I can't wait for winter :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh gosh I know! I've been looking at the silvercross surf winter pack and it looks SO comfy for baba. The pram is the last thing we're getting though. 

Have you been on lightning maps? I'm obsessed :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've been looking at prams today I will try upload a pic of the one I like :)

What is lightning maps,? Never heard of that x


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is the one I like, excuse my dd :haha:

It's upside down I apologise lol


----------



## Ziggie

I can't keep up with you ladies!!!! How do you manage to chat so much lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: I don't know what I'd do without this thread, the web would be so boring! 

That pram is gorgeous, Mummy! 

Lightning maps is a map of the world where you can see real time lightning strikes :)

I was looking at my scan pics today while bubs was having a wriggle and I'm sure I can see another girl nub in the photo! I'll try and attach it now x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Do you see it? :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think my pregnancy would have gone super slow if it wasn't for this thread, I love it :haha:

Yes, UB I really think you are having a girl this time! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Im stuck posting in my phone because OH is on the laptop :(

Baby has been so active today. My Nan keeps calling the baby she lol we don't like calling it 'it' lol 

I'm so happy you think so too! hehe x


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, 
I love this thread too, hope we keep in touch after our bumps are born!
Yeah for rain, its not been too stuffy and hot today. I have been sick loads today, think it's bcoz baby has been having a party in my womb today.
That pram is nice mummy.
Hi Zig xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely, will we all have time? :coffee::haha:

I had a bath tonight and baby went crazy, I got scared and emptied half my water :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: UB

I hope we all stay in touch too, we will have to update this thread to something else so we mx all keep up to date with each other :)


----------



## Ziggie

Ub I forgot to mention the silver cross has bad reviews apparently. A friend of mine was going to get it but when she read up was terrible plus she also knew someone with one, and they told her not to bother as it was the most annoying pram they'd ever owned! 

What make is that one mummy? 

I get to start shopping next week!! Scan is Tuesday!!


----------



## ab75

Are you still staying team yellow Zig? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Yep unless baby decides to flash us!!! Other half would like to know but I want a surprise. Which considering I hate surprised is kind of funny...


----------



## ab75

I'm hoping for a flash I think, lol, keep changing my mind xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll definitely change the name to this thread :) 

I didn't realize there were so many bad reviews, thanks Zig. I'll have to look into the Quinny buzz xtra again or the Oyster! 

I can't believe I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I woke up this morning with little bump it had literally disappeared :shrug: x


----------



## Ziggie

I kind of want to know but I also don't! We have a girl and boys name picked so that's not an issue! And I know how I want nursery and it's pretty unisex so... Easy :) 

I feel like my bump suddenly appeared last night! Went to get a Chinese and it suddenly felt firmer. Feels firm today too! Deffo bump up to my bellybutton. Just want more kicks now!!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I were to have a surprise 3rd baby I think I'd like that to be a surprise. Looking back at the photos of DS bump it's about the same size if not smaller now lol 

I could just eat a Chinese right now too :haha: I'm stuck with a bacon butty!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies. We'll my visit went well, although I didn't get a scan. We listened to the heartbeat. Its been staying steady at 163 for my last few visits. I don't get to find out the gender until August 22 :coffee:. 
I have chosen my stroller and car seat though. I'll try attaching pics. I'm hoping I can get them in this color when we find out gender, if not we will order the lime green. 
What's everyone up to today? Here it's tax free weekend shopping for back to school, so I'm going to head to the outlet mall and try to find some cheap baby buys.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Second pic didn't show up for some reason :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh I love that colour! :cloud9:
Glad the appointment went well, my midwife didn't count babas heartbeat for some reason. 
We'll probably go for this one again but a different colour. 


We had the Quinny buzz without the carrycot with Jayden and I wish I had got it, the cosy toes is brilliant in the cold too! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig - it's silver cross.

Ugh I'm having a nightmare the kitten we got the other week has fleas!!! Spent a fortune at the vets, I'm in such a state about it oh thinks I'm ridiculous, I spent 24 pounds on a spray for the carpet and furniture just in case, I'm furious as the man we got her off said she had been flead, obviously lied to us! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We had the same problem Mummy. I didn't bother spending fortunes on products, we got advantage flea treatment and it worked straight away. We hoovered everyday and it got under control :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad I'm not the only one, did you ever notice them anywhere else other than the cats? 

I've not seen them anywhere yet other than on the cats, but I Hoover up every day anyway so fx'd that is keeping the eggs away x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Now and then a couple used to jump on us (before Simba was treated) and after we hoovered the furniture and anywhere they slept. If you notice black bits and little white dots hoover a.s.a.p x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I've not had any jump on me that would make me move out :rofl: seriously!

I got a special spray off the vet you spray on furniture carpets and kills all fleas and stops eggs developing anymore, it's just awful! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

With the cats going outdoors too it's going to keep happening unless I treat them every couple of months. They're disgusting, I don't like touching my cats when they have them :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My cats don't go outdoors but I will be doing it every month, I can't touch my kitten I made oh hand it to the vet. I can't believe my cat hasn't caught them to be honest there always snuggled up x


----------



## Ziggie

Definitely treat the house if they're indoor cats!! Flea infestations are a nightmare to get out of houses!! My friend has one, took a few months of treating I remember!!

She doesn't have any furry pets, the house had them when she moved in!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Eww zig that's awful! I've treated the whole house and will be doing it again today to make sure I've not missed Anywhere. Yak!

How's everyone today? X


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Yuck, I had a dog years ago that caught fleas. Makes you feel all itchy!
Baking Zara's birthday cake this morning and getting my dad and stepmum this afternoon to visit. 
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd treat your oldest cat just in case :thumbup:

I'm okay today just so deprived of sleep, the mummies over the road were out last night till 1 in the morning getting drunk. Screamimg the lion king, let it go, it was ridiculous. I ended up messaging here telling her to shut up :haha: 

I think we're just cleaning and food shopping today :sleep:

Happy birthday for your DD tomorrow Ab :) x


----------



## ab75

Thanks ub.
I attempted to stay up to watch the Liverpool game with dh last night, gave in at midnight, then Zoe came thru at 2am so I am knackered xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh happy birthday for Zara!

Yep I treated the other cat too definitely not taking that risk :haha:

I'm just waiting for oh to finish work and then I think we are just having a chill out day x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh felt baby kick this morning :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Exciting zig! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You'll find you will probably feel them more now, I've been teying to get baby to move again but she/he isn't having any of it and I am not getting in the bath again just to feel it, that scared me :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm feeling baby now too, it felt like hiccups earlier I kept getting little jabs around evey 40 seconds. So cute!!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I've only felt that once, I get worried now when I can't feel a movement because I've felt them all week but I had some cola and baby got dancing :haha: 

What's everyone doing for dinner tonight? 

OH is cooking me chicken and bacon fajitas, he wanted a roast but I said I can't be bothered cooking it lol DS is having sausage, chips and beans. He's such a fussy eater x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I'm waiting for oh to wake up (worked nights) and I'm going to see what he fancies.

UB I'm with you on that one, my dd is so fussy too, she only eats things like sausages, fish fingers and nuggets, won't touch veg or even beans it drives me insane! I've just made her some cheesy pasta with little chopped up sausages in :haha: she is wolfing that down lol.

I think I fancy a take away tonight :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DS barely even touched his dinner, again :dohh:

I've just been looking at ways to save us some money every month and have ordered the LG G3 phone with G watch, I've had the S3 for nearly 24 months which I'm going to pay off when I sell it. I'm paying 40 quid sometimes more with that and the LG G3 is 25.70! Every little helps :) 

I had a bath again earlier thinking I can get baby to go crazy again and nothing, nada, zitch, zilch :haha: little bugger :cloud9::haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds good UB.

Lol when you want them to move they never will :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's exactly how it is :haha: 

What's everyone up to today? :)


----------



## ab75

Morning everyone, 
Thanks for Zara's birthday wishes, can't believe my baby girl is 2!!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope she has a lovely day :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope she enjoys her day ab :)

Well I've been to look at a nursery today and all Madeleine did was cry :( she said she didn't like it so that's out the question, going to view another on Wednesday. Also because we are living in wales they do a certain amount of welsh speaking like numbers, colours etc, I'm not so keen on it but I think it's going to be the same everywhere :(

Hope everyone's well today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Living there it might be handy for her in the future with school :)

I'm good just baby moving in all positions making the bump so uncomfortable even though there's barely a bump there, I will add a photo. 

I'm not doing anything today, I was going to take DS to the park but my mums coming over and I have no idea what time :dohh: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's shrunk so much :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB it has! Looks lovely though, I will take a pic of mine soon and upload :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

At least I know babs is still in there popping around like popcorn :haha: Cant wait to see your bump!


----------



## Mummy to be x

19 week bump, I am huuuuge!!! I wasn't this big with my dd :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's the wrong way round again, I apologise x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I said I'm happy to have a small bump but I'm a little jealous of your perfectly round bump :haha:

This was 17+4 with Jayden 


Even now I feel like my belly is just like jelly :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My bump is still jelly like at the bottom honestly, I feel real big this time round I hope he's not gonna be a whopper :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: You'll soon find out!  x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My dd was two weeks late, I don't think it's going to be the same with this little man x


----------



## ab75

Nice bumps ladies. I'll post my 18 week one in a little while xx


----------



## ab75

I feel huge too. Bottom of my bump is just fat lol.
I am super emotional now, hormones must be in overdrive. We were watching Sunshine on Leith on sat night and theres a bit where a man is in hospital and his wife is holding his hand. Dh said to me,"it doesn't matter how ill I am babe, I will always hold your hand and squeeze it even if I never open my eyes again. Thats the last thing I'll do". I was in floods and have been crying again just telling all you. 
Anyway, lol, what are you all doing today?
I'm going to let the girls play outside all day and do loads of washing, it's scorching but to rain all day tomorrow so going to make the most of it!
dh is waiting to go for a medical for a new job, not looking forward to telling his boss but it is a bigger company, better prospects, money and most importantly shifts which means he will see more of the girls and baby and he will get to take Zoe to nursery sometimes, which he would never have been able to do in this job as he is out the house from 630am to 630pm xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great bump ab!!

How sweet is that for your dh to say, beautiful. I'm with you on the hormones thing though, I cried yesterday because I didn't want to Hoover up :blush:

Sounds good about your dh new job prospects, I'm so glad my oh got this new job I hated him working away it was rubbish and miserable, I think it's so important that you get to spend time as a family even when they are having to work. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's pouring with rain here today, dd was supposed to be going swimming with her dad but he's let her down because he wanted me to travel a full three hours to meet him, I suggested we met half way at the services but he refused, I'm furious my dd doesn't deserve that shit, excuse my language. So today we are going to the farm and the toy shop to take her mind of it (hopefully)


----------



## ab75

Thats good that your oh got his new job, it makes a difference when they are around more! Dh worked shifts before we moved and we saw a lot more of each other.
2 weeks today until my scan, now I hope I get a peek, lol I keep changing my mind. Think we have decided on Owen or Isla. Hope we have as I love those names, altho think I might like Orla, but I haven't told dh lol.
Do any of you have a Liverpool fc shop near you? If its a boy I've seen a cute tracksuit that i want but its instore only!! Might have to try and squeeze in another trip to L'pool but it takes 6 hours to get there! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love the name Isla it's lovely. I think you should certainly find out the sex ;) :haha:

We used to have one near us where we lived before but I'm not sure about here. X


----------



## ab75

Googled it and there is one in Chester, my aunt and uncle live close to Chester so I could ask my gran to get it next time she visits, and just hope that she gets the right thing lol xx
I have decided that I am going to ask for a potty shot when they are measuring the legs and see what they say. If it is the lady we had at 12 week scan she would prob do it as she was lovely xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I could do with some of the job dust for my OH, he's still not heard from the CRB check he had with this job interview :dohh: 

Don't get me wrong I love him dearly but we had a good routine when he was working, now he's out of work we're turning lazy :haha: 

It was absolutely chucking it down this morning, English weather is so unpredictable. 

2 weeks! crazy, I think you should find out the sex hehehe ;)

I have 2 weeks until the dentist (AHHHHHHH) and Jaydens home nursery visit, a week after that is the scan. I just need to get trough those dentists doors :rofl: I don't mind having the work done because I trust my new dentist it's having it done while pregnant :( x


----------



## ab75

I hope your oh hears something soon ub.
I'm sure you will be fine at the dentist xx


----------



## Ziggie

All fine here :D baby was wriggling like mad!! Still team yellow! 

https://i58.tinypic.com/wso95k.jpg


----------



## ab75

Great news Zig xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig you are strong willed :haha: no way I could do that.

UB - crb checks are nightmare, I used to work in nurseries and it can take forever for them to come back. It's a real pain fx'd he hears back soon x


----------



## Ziggie

There's new checks now too, which take FOREVER.

I'm so full, just cooked a roast dinner as we didn't do it Sunday!! Was lush...!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

it definitely is a nightmare. 

That scan photo is adorable Zig, I can't wait to see how our baby has changed! x


----------



## Ziggie

Think we have settled on a pram at last!! Hard work omg!!! Looking at the mountain buggy swift. All terrain pram as we live rurally!! Seems to get great reviews.. Need to decide when to buy it now.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi all. Hope DH hears something soon UB. Great scan Zig :thumbup: staying team yellow. 
My scan is in 2 weeks and 4 days, I cannot wait to find out what's :baby: gender. I'm beginning to suffer a lot from insomnia lately. I wake up several times at night and now I cannot go back to sleep. Last night I woke up at 11pm, then again at 2am. Never could fall back after and was a total zombie at work today. Ugh and I'm getting really irritated with everyone. My OB thinks my blood pressure might be going up, and it's probably because I'm always semi angry and can't sleep. I'm like, what part of pregnancy is this? I thought second tri was supposed to be easier :nope:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope it gets easier for you Pink. I'm finding it much easier now I'm not always dizzy, tired and nauseous. 

I'm having to use my phone for this now because stupid talk talk have disconnected our Internet line. We switched from plusnet to talk talk yesterday and since we did we've had no internet or home phone. OH madr it clear to them he wants compensation and he's not paying for the time we've been down :haha: they agreed. 

I got an awesome video of baby wriggling about last night, I didn't think I'd see it like that till gone 20 weeks! 

The Mountain buggy cosmopolitan is nice too :) 

What's everyone up to today? x


----------



## ab75

Thats good that you got a vid of baby wriggles.
I am not doing anything today, having a pj day, pissing with rain here. Might have to do ironing lol.
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Ziggie

Working..... I'm so busy. But my brain is already on maternity leave.... Hmm.


----------



## ab75

Lol Ziggie. I only work 10 hours a week and can't even be bothered with that now. When do you start mat leave? I'm finishing end of oct but have hols to use so might be the week before. Xx
Girls want to paint and glue so looks like its gonna be a messy afternoon in my house!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've been cleaning all day, done some washing now just making oh some food to take to work. I'm so tired!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We took DS to the park for a kick about this morning and since then we've just been lazy :haha: SO much washing up needs doing but I just can't be bothered because water gives me blisters I don't know why. I have steriod creams but my hands just get so flared up if I wash up. OH is just being lazier and won't touch it, he knows I can't do loads x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - can't you use some gloves to wash up? We have a dish washer and I don't know what I would do without it to be honest lol. Tell OH to move his backside into gear :haha:


----------



## ab75

We have a dishwasher too, when we ran out of tablets last week and had to wash dishes it was hard work lol, was straight to tesco next day for more tabs!
Girls been painting.
I have decided that I am going to do a jungle themed nursery. Won't be until we move in march tho, unless we find something else b4 this lease is up xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How long until your lease is up ab?

I'm searching online for a Moses basket for my little boy, I've been in mothercare and babies r us and I can't find any I like, I like lots of the pink ones but I think OH would hit the roof if I put his son in pink :rofl:

Do any of you ladies know any online places I can find a nice moses x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy have a look on Amazon, they have some beautiful ones. I did have gloves till a knife put a hole in them lol.

ny washing machine has been bust for about a month now and Ive finally got the miney for a new one ao ita machine machine shopping for me :haha: STILL NO INTERNET ahhhhh! 

I love painting with J it just gets sooo messy lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well my mum has just offered to buy us one, so I've chosen a lovely one from little woods :) I looked on amazon they've got some lovely things!

Oh my goodness how did you cope that long with no washing machine?! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My nan has done all my washing for me :haha: I'd be doomed without her! 

I can't wait to start buying things, because we don't want to stay where we are for long were going to paint my sonsroom cream. it used to be our room so its black and purple but its huge in there so it needs brightening up :) 

That's lovely of your Mum :) x


----------



## ab75

We've just extended it for 6 months so we are here til mid march. Been noting my interest when I see housing association houses and council have said we will get more points when baby is born so I'm really hoping we get something. Would rather pay £400 a month than £1050 privately! 
Ub thats sweet of your nan to help with your washing, bet you'll be glad to get a new machine tho.
Mummy, that was good of your mum. My mum keeps asking what she can buy but we have everything. If its a boy I will need blue blankets and bedding but if its another girl I have all that. Just need a bouncer/swing but I haven't seen one I like yet xx


----------



## ab75

I caved in.........................
PRIVATE GENDER SCAN BOOKED FOR SAT 16TH AT 340PM!!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god ab!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I need to know because in my head it is a boy, and I won't be disappointed if its a girl, but I also don't want to think that its a boy for another 20 weeks if its not! If that makes sense, lol. Plus I need to buy baby clothes lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ahhhh how exciting Ab, I'll have to see your dating scan pic to guess the sex hehehe (just for fun) 

It's my sisters 20th birthday today so we're off to get her card I've had my eye on for weeks. It's payday today so it's all a rush :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That totally makes sense ab :)

Ooh I love it when it's pay day I can't get out the house quick enough, I get excited about going to asda these days :rofl:

My dd is been such a nightmare this morning, she is waking up before me and going down stairs into the kitchen, using her chair to get things off the side, she has fed the cats a whole tub of treats and fed them a whole loaf of bread! They never ate it of course but I had bread ALL OVER my living room, I was so cross with her, I think I'm either going to have to get a gate on her room or in the kitchen as this can't go on.


----------



## ab75

There you go ub, guess away!
I love payday too!
Ah mummy that is a nightmare. We have a gate at the top of the stairs that we only close at night!
Happy shopping ub.
I am going to do my ironing today, definitely lol xx


----------



## ab75

View attachment 790953


View attachment 790955


View attachment 790959


There you go ub, guess away!
I love payday too!
Ah mummy that is a nightmare. We have a gate at the top of the stairs that we only close at night!
Happy shopping ub.
I am going to do my ironing today, definitely lol xx


----------



## ab75

Double post thanks to Zara!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think a gate at the top of the stairs is a great idea I might make that today's job. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I guess boy with those pics ab :)


----------



## ab75

Oooohhh fingers crossed lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

What do you base your guesses on??!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie said:


> What do you base your guesses on??!

I based mine on the head, looks like the same shape as my little boys at my 12 week scan, apart from that I'm just guessing :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm going for a boy too because of the round skull :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this evening? I'm just on amazon browsing, has any of you ladies seen those wall quotes you can get? They just transfer on to your wall. I'm a bit obsessed with them :haha: I've ordered a few, but when OH finds out he's probably going to sulk lol, he won't let me down any of the home isles anywhere now I always find something to pick up even if it's just a candle :rofl:


----------



## ab75

I love those quotes, I've already got a few bookmarked for when we move lol, but dh doesn't really like them. Ebay has loads too.
Thanks for the boy guess ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've ordered this one, I think it's beautiful x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love those quotes I just have no bare walls to put them because I love my pictures lol. 

Does anyone find their babas are more active at night time? After 4-5pm this baby goes wild :haha:

I'm good though, relaxing watching bubs kick about. I got my upgrade today, woohoo :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - yes I can't feel baby strong just yet because of my placenta, I wish it would move it's self :haha: I tend to feel little pops but there still low down? It's always on an evening though, usually when I'm scoffing my face with sweeties :blush:


----------



## ab75

Thats a lovely quote, and one I have chosen lol.
My lo tickles a bit thru the day and I get an occasional kick after dinner xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Those low kicks always make me jump so much so when baby moved around and pushed against something he/she made me pass a little wind :rofl: :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't wait to feel stronger movements. I can't believe I'm halfway there tomorrow.

UB I thank you for your thread that's made it fly by ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I'm meeting my new midwife in an hour :) nervous but excited at the same time, I really hope she can get me in for my 20 week scan ASAP. I was supposed to be having it on the 10th back where we used to live, it's such a shame!


----------



## ab75

Good luck with the mw xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I would be so lost without this thread lol

Good luck with the MW!

My neighbor came outside last night and had a go at the family at the end about being loud and waking her daughter up and she got right in her face then spat on her!! How would she like it if i went and spat in her face for the countless times shes woken my family up with her drunken antics. I was gob smacked, OH is waiting to see her then he's going to tell her :haha: X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god that's vile!!! Ugh what sort of human being spits on another, Yack!!!

The MW went ok' it all seemed a little rushed if I'm honest and not everything got spoken about, I need to have the test for GD but she never mentioned it for some strange reason :shrug:

I've been to new look this afternoon and bought some maternity leggings, they're so much more comfy than normal ones, can't believe what I've been missing :haha: I also got a nice top which makes me look VERY pregnant :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oooh could you do me a huge favor and maybe link me to them on the site? All the ones I have found show a bit too much through them!

I hate it when they rush things, I felt as though my dating scan was rushed and it really annoyed me. I hope it's not the same with the 20 week scan x


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...maternity_MT_e_CR_44164920536_NTW_g_DV_t_ACE_

Here is the link for the leggings, I got mine in a pack of two and they're actually really comfy and go right over the bump, I'm also funny about leggings because most of them show your bum and knickers :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ahh I don't know what size I'd be! either a M or a L :dohh: and oh I know I see so many women wearing these Primark leggings that are too small for them and wearing very colorful undies :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha! :rofl:

Well I tried the mediums on first expecting them to be too small as I'm around a size 14 but they actually fit with a little bit of space, didn't want to get the size small as I'm only going to get bigger anyway. Do you have a new look near you that you could pop into ? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm a size 14 too. I do have a newlook but no maternity wear in there :dohh: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Morning ladies, Babies R Us is having a breast feeding event here today so I'm going to check it out and get some free gifts. I really want to breast feed, I just don't know how I'm going to keep it going and work full time. DH doesn't want me too, he thinks it will make them saggy :wacko:. 
Any plans today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

If my DH said that about my boobs I'd knock his head off :haha: cheeky!

UB - DO NOT order those maternity leggings I've worn them for not even a full day and they have already got a hole In, ugh! When I was pregnant with my dd I wore matalan maternity leggings and they were great!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you for letting me know before i ordered them, I'll have a look at matalans :)

As for the boobs being saggy mine haven't hung too low after doing it for 18 months :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to order mine off Matalan I'm very disappointed In new look.

Well my dd is stopping at my mums for the night tonight and my oh is working tonight so I'm going to be so bored, think it will be an early night for me x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Have a nice soak in the bath and enjoy it, paint your nails or something :) 

I've had a bit of a bad belly tonight and baby laying strange didn't make it feel great lol 

I am feeling ever so more broody, my friend has announced the birth of her little boy Riley (that name is out of the window if ours is a boy) and he's adorable! 8 days early for her first too, jammy or what :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Funny you should say that I bought a lovely new nail varnish today so just painted my nails :)

Wow that is so lucky, my dd was a full two weeks late!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My son was 10 days late, little buggers lol

What colour did you get? I love Barry M but I can't keep up with their new colours :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too they have beautiful colours, I got like a pastel coloured pink it's lush. I had a gorgeous pale blue but I used the last of it on OHs toes while he was asleep :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: did he notice?  

I love the pastel colours too, my latest was the almost electric blue looking one. It's lasted 2 weeks on my toes with no chips and on my hands lasted 2 days :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol, yes he noticed and he's still got it on as I had no polish remover :rofl:

Nail polish doesn't last two minutes on our hands with little ones ;)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Well ladies I had a pretty good day. We attended the event and Dh actually learned a few things about breast feeding and pumps. They had like 16 prizes and a ton of people, I can't believe I actually got my number drawn. I ended up winning some bottle nipples, Dh said maybe it was a sign =; 
I don't care I'm still going to do it.


----------



## Ziggie

Oooh it'd really irritate me if my oh was being so funny over my choices of breastfeeding!!!! It's kind of the one thing he should be supporting you over. If he put my boobs over my baby I'd be having hormone influenced rage lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Your poor OH :rofl:

Good on you for giving it a go Pink, I hope this baby takes to the breast it's so much easier x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad the breast feeding even went well :)


----------



## ab75

I can't wait to breastfeed again. I did it with both girls,2.5 years continually(dd1 stopped 2 days b4 Dd2 was born) and my boobs aren't saggy swtpinkbabi, lol! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had to put vinegar on my nipples to stop my son from wanting to breastfeed :haha: he went straight to a bottle of warm cows milk which he'd always rejected! 5 days until your gender scan tomorrow, how exciting!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol UB that's so funny :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

We've got some great bargains this weekend. What would we do without eBay eh? 

Got the carrycot for the pram we've ordered for £50, should be £160 new :D and we got a posh nanu rocker for £60, should also be £160 new! Both excellent condition as new. 

Wish December would hurry up!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Omg I know, I can't wait for December either, even though I'm due in January. Right now in just want Aug 22nd to get here. 
I hope baby takes to the breast well also, however I know I have to get them started on a bottle for when I'm working. I'm very nervous about that. I've been looking at several ones I might use, but I'm terrified of nipple confusion. I'm also worried about low supply from working full days. There's a children's center right down from my job, I'm hoping to get the the baby in. I really hope they allow me to nurse on my lunch break.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Look up breastflow bottles, they are brilliant. In stead of the milk coming straight out like a normal bottle like when you tip it they have to actually suck for milk to come out just like the nipple. I will be buying more for this baby :) 

My Ebay account was suspended (oops) so I just stick to amazon :haha: 

Have you seen the book 'Wreck this journal' I think it's such a good thing to pass the time, it's only 5 pounds on Amazon so payday I'm going to get one :D x


----------



## ab75

Great bargains Zig.
I want a nanu rocker but would never pay full price lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

As lazy as it looks I think the mamaroo bouncer is brilliant :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Thats even more expensive than the nanu lol.
in reality I'll prob be getting something about £60 lol.
I am panicking, not really felt movement for a couple of days, I think I feel something but then worry that it was my imagination xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! Well this afternoon baby is giving me some good kicks in there, definitely getting stronger :)

Hope everyone is good today x


----------



## ab75

Morning, how is everyone today?
I am shattered, didn't sleep well last night. Still not felt any def movements. I have felt tickles/flutters and a small pressure at one bit against my skin which I think is baby but I want a kick/punch for reassurance. Think I'm just worrying in case there is anything wrong at scan xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm sure all will be fine ab :) do you know where your placenta is lying? Mines in a great position apparently but even my kicks are still a bit sporadic! I have had days when they're strong and days when they're hardly at all. The baby's still have so much room. 

I'm back to dreaming. Every night. It stopped for a while but it seems to be back for good!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good morning :)

I will definitely not buy the Mamaroo I'll settle for a Bright stars or something :)

Have you got a doppler Ab? 

6 days until the dentist and I'm dreading it. It's only a check-up c'mon! :haha: the day after I have Jaydens nursery home visit then he starts just over 3 weeks later, I can't believe my boy will be going to nursery I'm sure going to cry when I leave him there :sad1: x


----------



## ab75

Aaaarrggghhh I just typed a long post then got logged out of b and b!
The girls had a bright starts swing, will prob just get the same again as they loved it.
I don't have a doppler as I thought it would stress me out, lol, wish I had one now!
Tmi, hadn't been to toilet since thur or fri, managed to go this morning and have felt movement since. Maybe I was just to bloated as my bump has been solid for days.
I am dreading leaving Zoe at nursery, nobody else has been responsible for her b4(apart from family).
Ub I'm sure you'll be fine at the dentist xx


----------



## ab75

Asda baby event starts online 23rd aug and instore 25th aug xx


----------



## ab75

19 week bump pic xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hate it when that happens then you feel too lazy to type it out again lol

I'm constipated a lot recently and I don't know what I can eat to shift it, it gives me awful bellyaches.

I can't wait for the event, finally be able to buy some coloured clothes :D 


And awesome bump Ab:) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looking good ab!!!

It's so sad when you leave little ones at nursery for the first time but we are worse than them when it comes to it, they Absolutly love it :) it's so great for them x


----------



## ab75

I know, can't wait to find out what colour I'll be buying, hoping blue but fully expecting it to be more pink lol!
Thanks ladies, feel like its moved higher up, but this bump feels more to the front than girls bumps!
ub, I have sachets from the doc that taste revolting but I am going to start taking one morning and night(yuck),not a laxative, just a softener!
Mummy, Zoe is looking forward to starting, I just worry, lol, she's my first baby haha! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm never constipated... Have to thank mild ibs for that!! Gets me out of bed in a morning :lol:

Well, I'm working at home and popped out to the bank, and into a cafe as they do nice cake... And walked out with 4 sliced because I didn't know which one to choose :lol: I never used to have such a sweet tooth!!!!


----------



## ab75

I had a sweet tooth when pregnant with the girls Zig!! This time I'd rather have savoury xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm never constipated really either.

We are having a day indoors today as the weather is rubbish and OH took the car seat to work by accident, I usual use his car to go out and about but we totally forgot to swap the seat over :( so I'm cleaning and washing today, it needed doing to be honest lol.

I'm not a huge cake fan but I've got a thing for cheese this time, I know, the worst thing I could be addicted to :haha: it's just so delicious, I have it on everything!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

All I've wanted this week is cake, doughnuts and fruit. Pregnancy started hated chocolate and wanted nothing to do with sweet stuff, cravings are turning more towards a boy now :haha: 

We're having a lazy day too watching movies, all still partly in our PJs hehe x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yup we are In pjs too, I really need to jump in the shower but we've no shampoo or conditioner, no car seat for the car and the nearest shop is not walking distance :( OH isn't home til 9pm either! :haha: nightmare!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies,
Haven't posted in here for a while but I have been having a read through 

Well we had our 20 week scan yesterday and we were both wrong! We were adamant this baby was a boy but we're team pink!
I'm still in shock if i'm honest!

How is everybody? My heartburn has decided to make an appearance :-( I was hoping I'd managed to avoid it this time around :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Hey Carly! Was wondering how you were! Congratulations on team pink.

Mummy, can you not use Madeleines shampoo? Lol. We got dressed but just into leggings and comfy tops. I need some motivation to do ironing. Hoovered and polished but thats about it. Oh I made dinner too lol. Feel so lazy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Carly! Congratulations again Hun.

Ab - madeleine uses the same shampoo as me now :haha: looks like I will have to wait until 9pm lol.


----------



## ab75

Lol oh well, that'll be that then! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations Carly :) 

I use Macadamia which is only 99p from B&M and it's bloody amazing! x


----------



## ab75

Good morning, 
how are we all today?
More crap weather here so going to do lots of cleaning!! And the dreaded ironing, which I actually don't mind doing, it's just the thought of it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Weather's awful here too :-( just going to make breakfast... im starving!

I might take katie to the library if the rain stops (and if I can find her card) but other than that I'm not sure what to do today. I have some housework to do but I really feel like decorating for some strange reason! Maybe I'm nesting! X


----------



## ab75

I would love to decorate, but private renting til may so I'll just have to make do with cleaning lol.
Can't wait until I have a whole house to decorate again xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm working at home again today so luxury lie in for me (normally takes an hour to get to work so I get that time in bed!!). 

Still having crazy dreams every night... Wish they'd bugger off. Woke up not feeling very pregnant weirdly, even though I felt baby having a kick about in there. Is that normal?!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm private renting too but they've finally said I can decorate (iv lived here for over 3 years) so I just have the urge today.
Zig I never feel very pregnant... apart from when I've got heartburn! Haha x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I love decorating!! 

I've such bad toothache this morning it's kept me awake all night it's so painful! Are we allowed to take anything other than paracetamol? I've some ibuprofen in the cupboard but I don't think we can take that?? Am I right?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I really want to decorate my sons room which used to be mine and OHs which is black and purple. The walls are all purple apart from the feature wall so I want to paint them magnolia.

I don't feel very pregnant either, it's strange because I felt very pregnant with my son x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon, just sat down with a cheesy bean baguette pizza after taking DS for a long walk, as soon as we got back it rained so great timing! We only went out to find ducks :haha: 

Checked my bank again this morning and they are trying to charge me 117.60 at the end of the month and I don't think so. I'm going in to prove I'm in hardship and if they don't clear it I'm closing my account. They charge me EVERY month:growlmad::sulk:


----------



## Carlyp1990

No mummy we can't take anything other that paracetamol :-( hope your feeling better soon!

Me and katie have just walked to my parents house and oh will pick us up after work so we don't have to walk back... its like a 45 min walk with katie.

Has anybody had any name ideas yet? Me and oh are pretty much set on Lucy/Lucie :cloud9:


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> Afternoon, just sat down with a cheesy bean baguette pizza after taking DS for a long walk, as soon as we got back it rained so great timing! We only went out to find ducks :haha:
> 
> Checked my bank again this morning and they are trying to charge me 117.60 at the end of the month and I don't think so. I'm going in to prove I'm in hardship and if they don't clear it I'm closing my account. They charge me EVERY month:growlmad::sulk:

My bank tried charging me last month so I went in and had a chat with the bank manager and she cleared the fees for me... This month's fees are more though unfortunately :-/ I've managed to get myself clear of my overdraft though thank god so fingers crossed I won't have charges the month after!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just read on NHS it said one or two can be ok in 2nd tri, this pain is dreadful!

I'm struggling with names I really am :( with my daughter I had her name picked from day one, this time I really don't know :( so far I quite like..

Theo
Archie 
Teddy
Max

Apart from that I'm clueless, even those ones I don't LOVE.


----------



## ab75

Well I cleaned all the house apart from the hoovering upstairs, dh said to leave that and he'll do it.
Only paracetamol mummy, hope you are feeling better. 
Thats crap about the bank ub.
Lucy is nice Carly. We like Isla or Owen.
Zig, lucky you getting a lie in xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I didn't like lucy at first but oh got his heart set on it and even though it's only been 2 days it seems to fit! 
I have so much housework to do ab but just no motivation at all! Iv done none today and I really should have xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well this morning I had a letter from the hospital inviting me to my scan for the 13th August at 9.20am, I thought wow what great news, checked when the 13th was and lo and behold it was today! I didn't get the letter until 12pm this afternoon so I panicked that i had missed my scan as the letter didn't come through the post on time. Anyway I called the ultrasound department and they've re booked me for tomorrow at 3pm, luckily OH is going to jiggle his shifts around so he can be there, I feel very nervous for some strange reason x


----------



## ab75

Wow, that came thru quick. You'll get to see your little man again tmrw!!
Lucy goes nicely with Katie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

They said they had to get me in before 21 weeks.

Yeah I think Lucy and Katie go nice together too x


----------



## Ziggie

We have names picked out... I've wobbled a bit on girls name recently though :/ I do like it, I'm not sure I love it at the moment!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't see your post about toothache, sorry. I took paracetamol with Jayden just not ibuprofen or codeine. 

We have Aimee-Jo for a girl and not spoken about boys names yet. I joked to OH about the name Vinnie/Vinny and OH said no way just Vin (Vin diesel brought it up :haha: ) Will you be getting photos Mummy? :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks UB.

Yes certainly, well I hope so :haha: I've never been to this hospital before so I'm not certain they give you pictures, I had never really thought about it to be honest x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck today, not that you need it! I'm always excited to see the 20 week scans because I can't believe how much their features have changed. With DS's we didn't really see his face much because he kept facing his back to us lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's what happened with my dd UB, she never showed us her face once, I hope this ones a bit more well behaved ;)

What's everyone up to today?x


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your scan mummy.

We walked to tesco this morning and it started pouring with rain, we were soaked! But I have made a huge pot of spaghetti bolognese for dinner so it was worth getting wet for, lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm sounds yummy ab!

Just on the way to the scan now, do we need a full bladder for the 20w one? I'm drinking anyway :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Don't think we do xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here's my healthy baby boy :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry the pics wrong way round again lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a wee cutie! glad your scan went okay! 

I've been at my mums and nans today, DS hasn't stopped all day lol. He's having chips while me and OH wait for our takeaway which DS will probably pinch :haha:

You excited for Saturday Ab? :happydance: daft question ;) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you, they spent ages looking at his heart, there was a doctor in there too, they just said it was routine he was in on every scan and the doctor kept saying 'no not happy with that' I was like what the hell is going on, then about a minute later he said 'there we are that's perfect' to which I replied 'is everything ok?' And they explained all was perfect. Thank god! 

Mmmm we had a takeaway last night, a curry it was lush!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That would of given me a heart attack. Dinner wasn't so great, my chicken burger looked cheap and not fresh and my chocolate fudge cake was just chocolate cake, BIG DIFFERENCE lol lucky for them I'm not that hormonal yet :haha: 

I've just had a bath, noticed Jaydens bedroom door was wide open and straight away I just knew the bloody cat had been in there and I think is hiding. He ALWAYS wakes Jayden up climbing on him and his TV and wardrobe so I'm getting ready to kick his ass :gun: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 793275
> 
> 
> Here's my healthy baby boy :)

Congrats Mummy on your lil boy! <3 :) 

Hey ladies, how are you guys doing? Sorry I have not been around for awhile. A little update on us, we are having a girl!! She is healthy and in the 50th percentile. No risk factors, and everything seems to be going smoothly!! 

My bump! It has really gotten huge the past few weeks. I can't feel her kick yet though, the reason is she is laying behind the placenta. So they said I might not feel her kick for a couple weeks. I feel what I think is a kick, but nothing 100% yet.
 



Attached Files:







10372520_10202505335023348_5792832402731795971_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - the kitten does that to Madeleine too but Madeleine locks her in there once the kittens sneaked her way in, there a nightmare together but it's so sweet, the kitten just wants cuddles all the time.

Kiwi - it's nice to see you back. Huge congratulations on your girly!! Exciting stuff!!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any names picked out yet Mummy? :) 

I find myself really addicted to buying baby stuff..... I think its unhealthy :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm struggling a lot with names to be honest, I had loads for a girl :rofl:

How about you? Any names yet?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am the opposite of you. I had a name picked out for a boy, but the girls name is the one I am having the most trouble with :(. The boy's name was going to be Tobias Alan (first and middle). Middle name is after DH's father who passed away when he was 12. 

I sure hope we don't end up in the delivery room without a name lol.


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all! Just wanted to let you know I'm still around and stalking you all. I went on vacation where there was no cell/internet service, then was crazy busy at work. I've enjoyed catching up on all the posts! My girls are doing well, and are super excited about our anatomy/gender scan tomorrow. Hoping to share some fun pics after!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I really do hope to have a name by the time labour comes around :haha:

Dolce - nice to see you back, hope you've had a lovely trip, I could of sworn I'd seen a post of yours saying you was having your third girl? Have I been dreaming? Or am I losing the plot? :blush: :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Mummy, what are you doing up at 4am?! Lol, I've been awake most of the night too. Got an achey back. Congrats on a good scan.
Welcome back ladies. 
Kiwi, lovely bump and congrats on the girl. You'll find a name!
Dolce, I thought you were having another girl too?
UB, I'm not excited! Much lol, I can't bloody wait! I have stopped telling myself boy and started assuming girl xx


----------



## Ziggie

Lovely scan pics mummy :D

I'm pooped so glad it's Friday!!! Went for tea at a friends so was home late, and I'm normally in bed by 10 :lol: I'm such a light weight!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Great bump Kiwi and congratulations on your little girl! 

Dolce, good luck with your scan :)

Still 11 long days till our scan I think I'm going to go crazy :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - OH worked nights and I can never sleep properly when he's not here :blush:

Zig - I'm the same, usually in bed for 9pm :haha: 

What is everyone upto today? We are going to bake buns in a little while and might go out for tea tonight :)


----------



## ab75

Ah right lol, my dh is starting his new job in a couple of weeks and will be 2 wks day shift 2 wks night shift, I can't wait to get sprawled out and have the bed to myself. 

It will pass quickly ub.

Not upto much today, going to do ironing so that we can have a fun weekend. Then working tonight.
Zara's arm popped out at the elbow again yesterday, so had to take her to casualty, again, was fixed in 5 seconds, said "when" it happens again they will show me how to fix it!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab I love having the bed to myself too, I get squished to the edge of the bed when he's here :haha:

Aw my goodness that must be so frightening! How does she cope with it? :( bless her x


----------



## ab75

Its horrible, as soon as it is clicked back she is fine and says thankyou to the doctor, wee shame xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh bless her that's terrible. 

I think we've decided on a name for our boy, Archie. It's the only one that I love x


----------



## ab75

Archie is a nice name xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Great bump Kiwi and congratulations on your little girl!
> 
> Dolce, good luck with your scan :)
> 
> Still 11 long days till our scan I think I'm going to go crazy :haha: x

I felt that way too!!! What gender are you hoping for? I know you would love, love, love your baby either way. I am just curious hehe. 



ab75 said:


> Mummy, what are you doing up at 4am?! Lol, I've been awake most of the night too. Got an achey back. Congrats on a good scan.
> Welcome back ladies.
> Kiwi, lovely bump and congrats on the girl. You'll find a name!
> Dolce, I thought you were having another girl too?
> UB, I'm not excited! Much lol, I can't bloody wait! I have stopped telling myself boy and started assuming girl xx

Thank you so much! :hugs:



Mummy to be x said:


> Ab - OH worked nights and I can never sleep properly when he's not here :blush:
> 
> Zig - I'm the same, usually in bed for 9pm :haha:
> 
> What is everyone upto today? We are going to bake buns in a little while and might go out for tea tonight :)

I am going to be bored today. DH at work, and nothing to do here lol. Except talking to you guys! 



Mummy to be x said:


> Oh bless her that's terrible.
> 
> I think we've decided on a name for our boy, Archie. It's the only one that I love x

That is a lovely name Mummy :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks girls glad you like it! 

I'm bored too kiwi, OH is sleeping ready for his night shift tonight!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwi we'd love a girl as then we have one of each but on the other hand I'd love a boy too :)

OH has taken a journey to asda for me because I have woken up with external thrush :( I had it with Jayden too. I want to cry it's so bloody sore. 

Ive not been up to much today apart from went to see my Nan again. I don't really have any friends here so it's noce to have a cuppa and a chat :flower: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwi we'd love a girl as then we have one of each but on the other hand I'd love a boy too :)
> 
> OH has taken a journey to asda for me because I have woken up with external thrush :( I had it with Jayden too. I want to cry it's so bloody sore.
> 
> Ive not been up to much today apart from went to see my Nan again. I don't really have any friends here so it's noce to have a cuppa and a chat :flower: x

I am in the same situation. I am in a new state and don't know anyone. So I barely have anyone to talk to other than my best friend over Skype. Oh and you ladies of course hehe. 

Sorry about the thrush :(. That must really suck. My sister had that too when she got pregnant with her first baby.



Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks girls glad you like it!
> 
> I'm bored too kiwi, OH is sleeping ready for his night shift tonight!

I just want to roll around outside.... but its so hot out there!! I am spoiled with the air conditioner lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've no friends either :haha: I'm five hours away from my friends it sucks, I need to go mingle :rofl:

Ugh UB fx'd you feel better soon xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

GAH I've just finished on the phone to NHS direct and my GP. I took fluconazole capsule and it says do not take when pregnant but I didn't see it! I started to panic and breathing got all tight and she said that because I'm 19 weeks (fibbed a little :haha: ) it's unlikely to cause harm because the limb buds were already formed. I had to drink some milk which would stop a lot getting through my blood stream. I am still worried now! I feel so stupid :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm sure everything will be fine UB! My try not to worry too much.

Mummy archie is a lovely name 

I had my nana round to visit this morning as she over from Spain for a week, she trailed dog poo through the house though! Then one of my best friends came round, shes about 12 weeks pregnant and has a little boy 2 months younger than katie so they had fun playing together :)

Ohs at work until 11 tonight so me and katie have had some pasta for tea and a bath and we're planning on snuggling up to watch jungle book in my bed together :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> GAH I've just finished on the phone to NHS direct and my GP. I took fluconazole capsule and it says do not take when pregnant but I didn't see it! I started to panic and breathing got all tight and she said that because I'm 19 weeks (fibbed a little :haha: ) it's unlikely to cause harm because the limb buds were already formed. I had to drink some milk which would stop a lot getting through my blood stream. I am still worried now! I feel so stupid :dohh: x

Oh no! If I were in your shoes, I would have had a heart attack!! I am glad everything is ok.



Carlyp1990 said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine UB! My try not to worry too much.
> 
> Mummy archie is a lovely name
> 
> I had my nana round to visit this morning as she over from Spain for a week, she trailed dog poo through the house though! Then one of my best friends came round, shes about 12 weeks pregnant and has a little boy 2 months younger than katie so they had fun playing together :)
> 
> Ohs at work until 11 tonight so me and katie have had some pasta for tea and a bath and we're planning on snuggling up to watch jungle book in my bed together :) xx

Sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - don't panic Hun everything will be fine, think of all the people who do drugs and drink through pregnancy, people do a lot worse. try not to worry :hugs:

Carly - I'm sorry I had to laugh about the dog poo :haha: :blush: sounds like you had a nice day though. My OH is just leaving for work as yours comes home lol. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

My OH is going to be coming home for break soon! He tries to come and eat lunch with me every day. Now I wonder if he will bring me a chicken caeser salad or a buffalo chicken wrap. I am starving!!! Lol, as if that is anything new!


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all! Thanks for the welcomes! We definitely didn't know the gender before today. Anatomy scan went well. Baby's brain, heart, kidneys, other organs, and growth look perfect. Here's a very obvious potty shot! I should've known!!


What team are we????:happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> Hi all! Thanks for the welcomes! We definitely didn't know the gender before today. Anatomy scan went well. Baby's brain, heart, kidneys, other organs, and growth look perfect. Here's a very obvious potty shot! I should've known!!
> View attachment 793633
> 
> 
> What team are we????:happydance:

I am going to be honest, I have no idea lol. I want to know really badly tho!!! I am not good at the scans, I have no idea what I am looking for.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Team pink????!??


----------



## DolceBella

The three tell-tale lines of Team Pink!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats!! You have a full family of girls! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations! I can't even remember what sex I guessed either lol.

Mummy I forgot to say I love the name you have chosen. I'm getting closer to loving Wyatt for a boy but the baby's last name is Walker, do you think Wyatt Walker is too much? He'd probably have a middle name. OH doesn't like the name but it might grow on him.

I'm a lot more relaxed now but I was so scared x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw yay!!! Your going to have so much fun with three girls!! X

UB that is quite catchy I think :)


----------



## DolceBella

I like Wyatt too! I think they sound good together.

DH and I always struggle to agree on names. So far I like Aurora, Audrey, Evelyn, and Everly.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Evelyn is lovely :)


----------



## ab75

Congrats on another girl db, I'll prob be joining you tomorrow. 
Ub, hope your ok now
Carly, yuck for the dog poo lol.
I don't have any friends up here either, lol, what are we like?!
well I actually have one that has kids same ages as mine xx


----------



## DolceBella

I made a post about my ultrasound experience on the second tri board, been having some pain. Can you ladies have a look and tell me what you think?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll pop over now and have a look!

Those are lovely names :flower: 

I asked my son to say the name Aimee-Jo and then Wyatt after and he said them properly and OH didn't say no! I was like ooooh maybe he DOES like it :haha: DS can't say Leo though, he says Lilo :rofl: 

Good luck today Ab I'm SO exciting for you :happydance: did I guess boy on your scan? I honestly can't remember! x


----------



## ab75

Yes you did ub, hoping you are right! 
Will update when I am home xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg ab I'm so excited I feel like it's my scan :rofl: :blush:
What time is it at? I'm going to guess boy, hope I am right :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Ab, So exciting!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here's my 21 week bump!


----------



## Kiwiberry

<3 Love it Mummy! So beautiful :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Hun!

What is everyone's plans for the day then? I'm going to go wake OH up in a few minutes and head out to the shops, we ordered some curtains for our French doors in the lounge but they aren't long enough, I can't be bothered waiting for more to come so I'm going to see if I can find some in a home store in town maybe.


----------



## DolceBella

Looking great Mummy! I'm taking the girls to a birthday party today at a place called Build-a-Bear.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh we have a build a bear here but it's a shop where you can build your own bear :haha: is yours anything similar?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ahh still no scan update?! :haha: I agree it feels like my own lol.

Your bump is lovely Mummy. I'm jealous of your tan :haha:

Ive been quite worried because I hadn't felt baby move but the he/she went on a hyper 5 minutes lol I keep saying she, herand baby girl i can't help it?! X


----------



## Ziggie

Mines having a slow day today too UB. 

Took my car for a service and mot, failed miserably lol. Luckily they know my partners family so provided me with a courtesy car and will sort it ASAP. 

Paid off a loan I've had since 2005 lol. Only made minimum payments on it so thought bollocks get rid. I'm being all responsible ready for going off work lol. 

That's about it!!! Think I'm going to book a bednest crib. You can rent one for 7 months for a special August offer of £99 :) looks ideal and they cost £300 to buy. 

Productive day of sorts!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Ahh still no scan update?! :haha: I agree it feels like my own lol.
> 
> Your bump is lovely Mummy. I'm jealous of your tan :haha:
> 
> Ive been quite worried because I hadn't felt baby move but the he/she went on a hyper 5 minutes lol I keep saying she, herand baby girl i can't help it?! X

Tan?! There was me thinking I looked pale :haha:

It's a girl UB, I can feel it :happydance:

I only get movement on an evening really. If I've had a cold can of pop then he's off on the move lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ziggie said:


> Mines having a slow day today too UB.
> 
> Took my car for a service and mot, failed miserably lol. Luckily they know my partners family so provided me with a courtesy car and will sort it ASAP.
> 
> Paid off a loan I've had since 2005 lol. Only made minimum payments on it so thought bollocks get rid. I'm being all responsible ready for going off work lol.
> 
> That's about it!!! Think I'm going to book a bednest crib. You can rent one for 7 months for a special August offer of £99 :) looks ideal and they cost £300 to buy.
> Productive day of sorts!!

That's a great bargain zig!


----------



## ab75

Will update properly later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.......
but it's a BOY!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I KNEW IT YAYAYAYAY congratulations hehe! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god ab!!!!! Yayyyyyyy welcome to team blue!!! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Okay I got very excited for you then, Ab :rofl: 

I love the idea of renting a bednest, they look ideal. We are just going to have a moses basket and then instead of going into a crib like we did with Jayden he/she will just go into the cot. 

I hope you're right Mummy about feeling pink, I don't know what it is it's like I KNOW it's a girl but I'll look so stupid if baby turns out to be another little boy :haha: OH said he will think about the name Wyatt though 'in a couple of weeks' lol men :dohh: x


----------



## Ziggie

Congrats abs!! 

I have no idea what colour this one is. 

I'm starving just ordered big fat curry with all the trimmings :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - men are typical, oh didn't really want Archie as much as me, but he's no choice :haha:

Mmmm we had a curry with the trimmings the other night it was amazing! We are just on our way to the restraunt for food I'm so hungry!


----------



## Ziggie

Now, I like a bit of spice but the sneaky beggars sneaked the HOTTEST slice of chilli in there ever!!! Proper sliced thin. Sneaky sneaky!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

If you wanted to delete your account, does anyone know how you would do it?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Cheeky things zig!

I'm not sure kiwi, why?


----------



## Ziggie

Why would you want to do that kiwi?


----------



## ab75

Thank you ladies. I can't believe it!
Zig I can't handle spice as much now that I am pregnant, and I usually love it.
UB, I think girl for you.
Now I can't wait to buy boy things xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - you must be over the moon! Any names?


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh we have a build a bear here but it's a shop where you can build your own bear :haha: is yours anything similar?

Ours is the same thing. The girls had a great time! They each got to pick out a bear, stuff it, then pick an outfit. The girl who worked there did a good job of entertaining the kids. All I had to do was sit there with my tea, chatting with the other mums!



ab75 said:


> Will update properly later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.......
> but it's a BOY!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx

Yay! Huge congratulations!! I really wanted a boy, but I'm grateful I don't have to teach my girls what a penis is!:haha:



Kiwiberry said:


> If you wanted to delete your account, does anyone know how you would do it?

What's going on babe? All ok?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't know either Kiwi but hope you aren't wanting to leave us :sad1:

I hope you girls are right, 9 days tomorrow. I really need to stop counting :haha:

My mum has told me if this baby is a girl she's seen a pink moses basket that she wants to get us, I have no idea what it looks like though! 

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm chilling in front of the TV watching dangerous dog owners and proud. Some right idiots on there.


----------



## DolceBella

I'm still cleaning house. Grrrrr!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome to team pink dolce!
Kiwi I hope everything's ok xx

UB that programme made me mad too, people like that are the reason people cross the road when they see me with my dog!

Iv only been off for a day nd I feel like so much has happened!

Mummy your bump is lovely! I need to take some more bump pics xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Will update properly later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.......
> but it's a BOY!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxx

Congrats Ab, on your lil boy! 

I really just wanted to know. I can't find anything on it though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - I seen that programme it made me so angry it's ridiculous!

I've just woken up and oh came up with bacon sandwiches for me, bless him. X

What is everyone doing today? The weather is certainly getting colder now, winters coming! I love winter!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy - Mmmm bacon sandwich for breakfast yummy!! That is super sweet of your OH.

I have no plans for today other than sleep.... I usually have nothing to do during the day. Kind of get depressed about it! With OH working 9 hour shifts 6 days a week, there is not much really for me to do during the day. 

I wish it was spring / summer year round. I feel like a tropical bird sometimes in the winter. I hate how cold it got when I used to live up north. The 4 feet of snow just got in the way and froze my feet and fingers off! I am glad I live in NC now, at least here it does not snow in the winter.

I love the fall though, and the holidays over the winter.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know kiwi but I sent him away I can't eat when I've just woken up :haha: he said he will make me another when I'm awake properly lol.

Ooh I love the snow, I imagine you get it worse than us though, I'm with you on being Lonley while your OH is working, I'm the same I've just moved here and I don't know a single person so I'm a bit lost in my own world at the moment.

Just think, the sooner winter comes the sooner our babies are on their way :) eek!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know!! I am so freaking excited. I think my boredom will be cured once she is in my arms. I will no longer be lonely either. All I have been doing lately is playing farmville 2 lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol oh dear. You certainly won't be bored anymore that's for sure, you'll be busy busy busy! Have you got any names in mind for her yet?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :flower:

Jayden has decided this morning he's going to get his lego blocks out and kick them everywhere till I threatened to go chuck them in the bin. If I'm stressed in the morning I'm stressed in the day, I just never get a break. 

I had the weirdest of dreams last night. One minute I was seeing this guy called Nick who looked like a gangsta loaded with money, amazing sex and treated me to diamonds :rofl: I was still wearing my OHs engagement ring he got me but "Nick" said he would buy me one :haha: we were living by the beach too lol there was more after that then I see myself in an isolated prison with him and we were trying to escape with my sister lol He got injured and captured and me and my sister got out :rofl: It was so bizarre! 

What's everyone up to today? Weather is crap here so probably stay in!

That's sweet of your OH mine would probably only do that if he had a blowjob before or something :rofl: but saying that he is making me a sausage sarni for breakfast (just not in bed) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Lol oh dear. You certainly won't be bored anymore that's for sure, you'll be busy busy busy! Have you got any names in mind for her yet?

Nope, no names yet. I was thinking of Rhiya, Riya, or Riyah (not sure how i want to spell it yet) but that is as far as I have gone lol. There is also Ella, but I am leaning more towards the first name. None of them are 100% though. I can't remember, have you mentioned any names yet? Sorry if you did, my memory is really bad sometimes. 



UniqueBeauty said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> Jayden has decided this morning he's going to get his lego blocks out and kick them everywhere till I threatened to go chuck them in the bin. If I'm stressed in the morning I'm stressed in the day, I just never get a break.
> 
> I had the weirdest of dreams last night. One minute I was seeing this guy called Nick who looked like a gangsta loaded with money, amazing sex and treated me to diamonds :rofl: I was still wearing my OHs engagement ring he got me but "Nick" said he would buy me one :haha: we were living by the beach too lol there was more after that then I see myself in an isolated prison with him and we were trying to escape with my sister lol He got injured and captured and me and my sister got out :rofl: It was so bizarre!
> 
> What's everyone up to today? Weather is crap here so probably stay in!
> 
> That's sweet of your OH mine would probably only do that if he had a blowjob before or something :rofl: but saying that he is making me a sausage sarni for breakfast (just not in bed) x

Wow! That is one crazy dream. I seem to have some crazy dreams as well. I doubt I am even entering REM so I tend to remember them really well after I wake up. They become more and more real as the days go by lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that dream is crazy UB :rofl: 

My oh knows he gets no blow jobs or sex since I've been pregnant, if I'm ever in the mood for sex he's always at bloody work so it's his own fault :haha:

I know the feeling of starting the day with stress, I've found if I tell dd I will be calling the police if she continues been a naughty girl she stops straight away, it's amaZing! I know some people won't agree with that but it works for me lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - there nice names, my sisters name is Ella :)

Yeah we have chosen Archie for our little boy. His last name will be williams so I think Archie Williams sounds quite good together :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - there nice names, my sisters name is Ella :)
> 
> Yeah we have chosen Archie for our little boy. His last name will be williams so I think Archie Williams sounds quite good together :)

LOL! Now I remember. I liked that name. We can just blame my memory problems on the baby brain!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - there nice names, my sisters name is Ella :)
> 
> Yeah we have chosen Archie for our little boy. His last name will be williams so I think Archie Williams sounds quite good together :)
> 
> LOL! Now I remember. I liked that name. We can just blame my memory problems on the baby brain!! :haha:Click to expand...

No problem, blame the baby brain ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ellas a lovely name, Kiwi. 

Archie Williams is really catchy too, Mummy!

On the subject of names OH turned round to be and said well I guess if this baby is a boy his name will have to be Wyatt because you've taught Jayden to say it, I said don't you like it? he said I don't like Aimee-Jo either which I know is a lie because he adores that name :haha: he just doesn't want me to know he secretly likes Wyatt ;) 

So if he does agree on Wyatt and we don't change our minds we will have Wyatt Walker (no middle name yet) or Aimee-Jo Cassia Walker :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love the name Wyatt UB! It is a strong name.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw so cute!! I think once you decide on a name it makes things a whole lot more real x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel like I will never decide on a name :cry:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I felt like that kiwi but I'm pretty certain on Archie now, we only set it in stone yesterday. You'll find the right name x


----------



## ab75

Lol at your dream ub.
I have just started having sex again, but do other things lol and dh doesn't mind.
Bought my little boy hats and a tshirt this morning, can't believe how happy I am. Think he will be called Owen Jack Morgan, Jack is my dads name xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Love the names Ab! 

So, I have been wondering. Why are there no US people on these boards? I have seen very little members from the US. I feel lonely, no one ever visits any of my threads and I feel like its because I am not from the UK.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh ab I love the name, beautiful!

Maybe I should start putting out to my OH then :rofl: I had a huge go at him last week, he went on porn and I hit the roof :rofl:


Kiwi - I come across a lot of people who are from the us on here Hun x


----------



## ab75

Lol, I am petrified bcoz of my losses but usually feel better by about now so dh got lucky a couple of weeks ago lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just don't have no sex drive really anymore it's quite depressing :haha: before we got pregnant we where at it every single day if not more than once a day! I hope it comes back lol


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> Lol at your dream ub.
> I have just started having sex again, but do other things lol and dh doesn't mind.
> Bought my little boy hats and a tshirt this morning, can't believe how happy I am. Think he will be called Owen Jack Morgan, Jack is my dads name xx

Great name!



Kiwiberry said:


> Love the names Ab!
> 
> So, I have been wondering. Why are there no US people on these boards? I have seen very little members from the US. I feel lonely, no one ever visits any of my threads and I feel like its because I am not from the UK.

I'm in the US.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's lovely Ab. We chose Aimee-Jo because my Nans mum is Amy and my mums sister is called Joanne :) (both aren't here anymore <3) 

I have no sex drive either and my poor OH waited over a month before. When our DS was born he waited 10 months because I couldn't physically have it. 

Kiwi I have seen quite a few members from the US! 

I was looking at baby girls clothes today from next, they have some lovely bits. Boys have some gorgeous pieces too. 

Also before I forget we are taking Jayden to the 20 week scan with us, if we turn up with him they can't turn us away can they? I am allowed 2 people with me and he's not even half the size of a grownup lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I took my dd with us to the scan, I was worried about them not letting children in but me and OH both agreed that if they was funny about it we would refuse as we had no one to look after her, and I didn't want to be in the scan room on my own so either way it was tough :rofl: 

When I had my scan in my previous pregnancy the bitch sent my oh out and then told me there was no hb, I had to shout at her FIVE times to go get him for me, so from then on I won't go in the scanning room by myself x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I thought it would be nice for him to see the baby moving on screen not just in the photo. He's a bugger though he'll want to run round everywhere, he won't stay still in one place for more then 5 seconds lol. I don't know if there will be toys there either because my scan is in the x-ray department :S

I can't get to my dentist appointment tomorrow because OH is out and I have nobody to care for DS :dohh: good job It's a checkup and I'm not in pain. 

OH is cooking a paella for dinner tonight but hasn't started it yet and I'm STARVING. He was meant to be buying his new phone and instead he went and used it on loads of food, I was pretty shocked because now he's stuck with a really old Motorola thing when he had the HTC note 3 or 2 :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you put him in his pram and take some sweeties? Or toys or something?

Oh my goodness you've been worrying about that dentist appointment :rofl:

That's quite cute of your oh to spend the cash on food instead :) aw! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know! I was like are you kidding me?! I finally get the courage to get it over with now I have to ring and re-book :haha: 

I'm a little nervous for Tuesday, It's the home nursery visit. What do they do? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not too sure UB I've never had one, my friend did though and I think it's just about the teacher getting to know the child etc x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I will be spending the whole day cleaning and tidying tomorrow :haha: I am gutted I've just used the rest of the fabreeze, what am I going to do :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: my oh is obsessed with fabreeze and air freshners :haha: I left him to the hoovering today and I swear you can't even tell it's been done lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh I'm so spoilt, my oh does everything!!! He's a proper clean and tidy one, so he usually does stuff before I even get out of bed lol. He's like the energiser bunny :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can we swap zig? :rofl: 

Me and oh have been at each other's throat today about anything and everything, I feel quite mean now, it must be my hormones. We argued about if we was going to sit and have tea at the same time and because I wasn't hungry yet we had a row, and he didn't vacuum properly so I stressed at him, then he left rubbish on the side so I stressed again at him. As I type this I'm starting to think I have been really nasty lol, I better apologise! He took dd out on the bike too to give me piece and quiet. Omg I'm such a cow I need to make it up to him lol x


----------



## ab75

My dh is really good at cleaning and tidying too. 
We had beef casserole, mashed potatoes and cabbage for dinner, it was lush xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My OH is good like that when he's in the mood to clean lol. He will leave socks around, beer cans, food on plates by the sink (irritates the hell out of me) but since he's extended our kitchen he's actually kept the kitchen nice lol

We've just got in from taking Jayden to see the steam train, he loved it. 

I have decided I will hang washing out Tuesday morning to get the nice fresh smell through the house :haha: I just don't want her to judge us, iykwim. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel really ignored :(. The only people who talk to me are you ladies. I ended up crying myself to sleep the other night because I feel like everyone on here hates me. Only 1 person commented on my pregnancy journal, yet I take the time to comment on others. I just feel really crappy, the only social interactions I have are online. In real life, I have a really bad anxiety disorder and am very introverted. So it takes a long time for ppl to get to know me IRL or to even make any friends. So I come on here to make friends. Oh and I am also a highly sensitive person. Even the littlest things makes me upset and hurt my feelings. Pregnancy just makes it 10x worse. 

If there really are ppl from the US, I guess I just do not see them as often or they do not update their location on their profiles.

Sorry for ranting, but I really needed to say that to feel better.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Love the names Ab!
> 
> So, I have been wondering. Why are there no US people on these boards? I have seen very little members from the US. I feel lonely, no one ever visits any of my threads and I feel like its because I am not from the UK.

I'm from US Kiwi.


----------



## ab75

Sorry you feel like that kiwi. I commented in your journal yesterday. 

So here is my boys potty shot!



Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.

My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Kiwiberry said:


> I feel really ignored :(.

You can't be like that on the Internet it will drive you mad. You need thick asbestos skin for forums!!!!!! 

And you're looking in the wrong threads I've seen loads of people from the US :) 

Don't take it personally if people don't respond to everything you post, that's forum life :) I know I don't respond to everything... I don't have the time to keep up with every post and person. I just jump in when I can. If no one replies that time they usually do the next or next after that. 

Have you thought about looking for any pregnancy groups in your area?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab that's hilarious!

Kiwi - I'm sorry you feel that way, I try to comment on as many posts as I can, I also still pop in first tri now and then to offer my advice where I can, as for the journals I've never looked at any journals it's just not a section I've ever been in unfortunately. Try not to let it get you down no one is ignoring you Hun, certainly not purposely anyway :hugs:

UB - I'm sure no one is going to judge you, try and relax :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwi sorry you feel like that but we're all here for you! I've never seen the journal threads I mainly just stay in this thread and see what's posted on second trimester. I've been ignored a few times in other posts I just don't go back there :) 

Ab that's so sweet of your DD :haha: 

No dentist today so I best go cancel my appointment! instead I think I'll pop DS over to see my Nan again. She prefers our company to my Grandads :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I don't know what to do today OHs at work till 9pm, I think I need a dentist though my tooth is killing me I've had no sleep hardly because of it, and because of OHs bloody snoring lol. 

It's getting colder now, I woke up this morning and felt like putting on the heating :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you ladies for being so supportive <3, just so you know though I was not really referring to any of you. 

Ab, lovely pic! Grats again on the lil boy :). 

Ziggie, I would have a really hard time joining a pregnancy group. The type of anxiety I have is social anxiety. I am really pushing it with the pregnancy classes, but I need to take them so that's the only reason I am going. Plus OH is going to be with me so it makes a little more comfortable. He would not be able to attend any pregnancy classes because of how much he works. He already had to ask off 2 months in advance to go with me for these classes. It is a great suggestion though! :hugs:

I have a question for you ladies, have any of you ever had an anterior placenta? Also, does the baby move positions a lot? Like could she go from head down to feet down? I am so worried about this :(.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy had an anterior placenta, Kiwi. 

OH has organised for him to go to collage and do an electricians course/apprenticeship but I'm a bit worried that we won't be able to afford our rent. We're getting help at the minute from HB which is a life saver. He'll find out soon because he's going to talk about income etc x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I have an anterior placenta, I've only just started feeling proper movement from about 19 weeks but it's still not very strong at all. I never had one with my daughter so this is all new to me. X

UB - maybe you will get more help with your oh been a student? And you not working? You never know you may be better off. It's so tricky when you want to do things with your life but living expenses stop you, luckily my OH has just done 13 years in the army so he's had his career and now just does lorry driving to earn money, so I'm studying maths and English, plus science from home and I will be going back to college once I've had baby, and hopefully then applying to university to do midwifery, that's my goal! I think some colleges offer a grant each week for attending, I know my old college used to do that x


----------



## DolceBella

Kiwi - This is my third time having an anterior placenta. Depending on where it is, fetal movements can be harder to feel sometimes. I didn't have any trouble feeling everything with the first two, but I feel less this time. Also, at this gestation, baby can still do flip flops in there and change position frequently. It doesn't really matter now. As they get bigger, they will take a more permanent spot. As for journals, I never view them. I will never ever find the time to keep up with everyone's journals. I can barely keep up with this thread, January jellybeans thread, and the trimester threads at the same time. I'm a full time night shift worker raising 2 small children, and keeping a 4000sq ft. house clean (clean? ha!) too. There's only so much I can do, and I understand that everyone else has busy lives too. If I don't get many responses on a thread that I write, I just brush it off and move on....no big deal! I know you're feeling sensitive and anxious, both of which are made worse with pregnancy hormones, but try to take a deep breath and relax into the forum a little more. It's better to have one person respond with something thoughtful, than have 7 people write back without much input for you. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to do midwifery but my math is terrible it's embarrassing :haha: I might take up an acrylic nail course because I can do nail art. Everyone wants their nails done :shrug: 

OH was going to the army too but couldn't continue unless he could have full use of his hand and he couldn't. He has metal plates in one of his hands. I remember OH saying he'd love to do lorry driving too but the test costs too much. It's good money though, right? 

Electricians come out with a bit though, he found an apprenticeship for 9-10 pounds an hour I was gob smacked x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My maths is terrible too UB don't worry :haha: nails is a good thing to do, people always need there nails looking glam ;) I love to have lush nails.

Yeah the lorry driving is pretty good money, my oh gets paid a daily rate instead of hourly so in a way it's much better because if he finishes early one day, he still gets the same money :) I think the courses can be quite pricey yes, but I do know that some company's offer the training with the job, it's worth a look into I think. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Mummy had an anterior placenta, Kiwi.
> 
> OH has organised for him to go to collage and do an electricians course/apprenticeship but I'm a bit worried that we won't be able to afford our rent. We're getting help at the minute from HB which is a life saver. He'll find out soon because he's going to talk about income etc x

Thanks UB! Good luck with everything hun. I know it must be so hard juggling living expenses and trying to get ahead in the world. Hopefully though you guys will find some answers and everything will work out for you :hugs:. 



Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - I have an anterior placenta, I've only just started feeling proper movement from about 19 weeks but it's still not very strong at all. I never had one with my daughter so this is all new to me. X

Thank you mummy! I feel a bit better, at least about the movement part. 



DolceBella said:


> Kiwi - This is my third time having an anterior placenta. Depending on where it is, fetal movements can be harder to feel sometimes. I didn't have any trouble feeling everything with the first two, but I feel less this time. Also, at this gestation, baby can still do flip flops in there and change position frequently. It doesn't really matter now. As they get bigger, they will take a more permanent spot. As for journals, I never view them. I will never ever find the time to keep up with everyone's journals. I can barely keep up with this thread, January jellybeans thread, and the trimester threads at the same time. I'm a full time night shift worker raising 2 small children, and keeping a 4000sq ft. house clean (clean? ha!) too. There's only so much I can do, and I understand that everyone else has busy lives too. If I don't get many responses on a thread that I write, I just brush it off and move on....no big deal! I know you're feeling sensitive and anxious, both of which are made worse with pregnancy hormones, but try to take a deep breath and relax into the forum a little more. It's better to have one person respond with something thoughtful, than have 7 people write back without much input for you. :hugs:

How likely is it for her to be feet down when it matters? That is probably the part I am having the most trouble with. It was all the reading I did about anterior placentas and c-sections. 

Thanks so much for the advice btw, I will try my best to do better.


----------



## DolceBella

Kiwiberry said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> How likely is it for her to be feet down when it matters? That is probably the part I am having the most trouble with. It was all the reading I did about anterior placentas and c-sections.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice btw, I will try my best to do better.
> 
> There is not a direct correlation between anterior placenta and c-sections. The challenging issue only comes when the placenta is particularly low lying, which you would already know by now if yours was. Also, her position now means nothing. Having her be feet down at your 20 week scan has no correlation to her position at full term, because they are still moving so much right now. Even if they are breech for a long time, they can still turn to vertex even after the due date. Common reasons why babies stay breech include uterine anomalies (such as oddly shaped), uterine fibroids that get in the way of baby turning, and umbilical cords that are too short or are too caught up somewhere for baby to turn, but that last one is more rare.Click to expand...


----------



## ab75

I would love to do midwifery, and stay just 10mins from the uni but I worry about childcare, especially with dh doing shifts. I am going to look more into it tho with the idea of starting when baby is 2 or 3.i know you get an extra 5 weeks a year to study if you have dependants and there is a nursery at uni. Just need to look into cost etc. Just need to weigh up if it's worth it with my age, time I qualify etc. May end up being a pipe dream.
ub, I think you may end up better off if oh goes to college.

We bought a new car yesterday in preparation for baby coming. Got a zafira as dh has a son from a previous relationship so we need an extra seat if we get him. I didn't want a zafira, lol, as I see loads of them but this one was immaculate, a good price, good mileage and a dark grey/black colour so looks nice lol xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## ab75

Lol thanks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - your never too old! My mother just qualified as a nurse two years ago and she loves it, I think you should certainly look In to it :) congratulations on the new car! :) we need a new one too, OHs Is not suitable for two kiddies x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - when I was pregnant with my daughter I had a planned c- section all booked and everything because she was breech, then at 37 weeks she turned around so don't worry about that yet Hun x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just completed an access course at college so I can got to uni to do midwifery  me and oh said if I didn't get into uni this tim's because midwifery is so limited regards places (1000 apply for 25 spaces) then we would have a baby and then ill apply for next year's intake so here I am  
If I get on next year then ill be qualified by the time I'm 30 so that's good :) 

Kiwi - I wouldn't worry about people not replying, not even thread appeals to every person x

Mummy - I was the exact same yesterday, kept snapping at everyone and just felt grumpy! I threw the scoop for the dogs food across the kitchen and went upstairs in a sulk! I'm just sick of being bored, and tired and achey! And feeling like I do everything for everyone but get nothing in return! Barely even a thank you! Hormones!

We did have a yummy lamb dinner yesterday! It was amazing!

What's everyone upto today? I'm just about to dry my hair then make dinner for me and katie then we're off to my friends for the afternoon :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's the course I'm going to do after the baby has been born Carly! I wanted to do it last year but I needed my gcses or a diploma in health and social care so I did the diploma in health and social care and I'm now doing GCSE from home, may as well while I'm pregnant and waiting to have a baby :haha:

Today, I'm just waiting for my maternity clothes to be delivered from new look, OH ordered me them from the website as I was moaning about having nothing to wear lol. I feel a bit sick today for some reason so may just take a walk with Madeleine for some fresh air x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolce, thanks so much for putting my mind at ease! 

Ab, Grats on the new car! We just recently purchased a new one ourselves. OH originally had a sports car and well, that does not work out so well when you have a baby lol. 

I was actually supposed to apply for school in May. I was planning on doing physics of some kind, was not sure which path I wanted to take. I decided, I am going to wait till after the baby is born. I was going to start out and do online classes at the school OH goes to. Eventually though I would have to go to a university. So I still have a lot of thinking to do in that department.


----------



## DolceBella

I have my repeat ultrasound today, in about 90 minutes. For those that didn't catch my second trimester thread, I had my 20 week scan on Friday. The tech pushed so hard for the 30 minutes that I was soooo sore after, and ended up spotting slightly. I called them back that day to let them know how I was feeling, so now I have to do a vaginal ultrasound to look at the placenta and cervix. Everything is totally fine with me now, but I think they are trying to cover their asses! So annoying!


----------



## ab75

Good luck db. I have been sore all weekend as she kept banging my belly with the probe thing to get the baby move. Dh was not happy. I didn't have any bleeding tho xx


----------



## ab75

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow morning. Get to see my boy again xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - it will be good for you to study from home, will also keep you nice and busy :)

Dolce - best of luck with the scan I hope all goes well x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Exciting ab! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## Carlyp1990

So jealous of all these scans! I don't get to see my baby until she's born now which seems crazy! 

Good luck dolce. 

Mummy it's a really interesting course! Right at the end we had to learn all about the placenta and it's functions which was really cool as I was secretly pregnant! It's definitely hard work though and it's supposed to be harder than the first year of a nursing degree xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolce, good luck today at your doctors apt! I know everything will be ok, but at least you get to check up on your lil girl. 

Ab, Yay for a second scan! Will you get more pictures? 

Mummy, I am so excited to go back to school :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly - I knew a few girls who did the course last year and they said how hard it was, it's a lot of work crammed in to a certain amount of months isn't it? 

I don't think I can wait until birth to see my son :haha: I've asked OH about a 4d bonding experience scan at about 27 weeks and he said if I want to we can go ahead and get one so I think we will be doing that. They are quite pricey though but my sister had one and it was fab!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is so exciting Mummy!! I am going to get one as well at 30 weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> That is so exciting Mummy!! I am going to get one as well at 30 weeks.

I know, I haven't booked it yet I'm going to search some places online, did you have a private gender scan? I can't quite remember, we had one at 16 weeks in 4d and it was just so amazing so I imagine 27 weeks to 30 weeks would be so much detailed. :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> That is so exciting Mummy!! I am going to get one as well at 30 weeks.
> 
> I know, I haven't booked it yet I'm going to search some places online, did you have a private gender scan? I can't quite remember, we had one at 16 weeks in 4d and it was just so amazing so I imagine 27 weeks to 30 weeks would be so much detailed. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes we did! We had a private scan around 17 weeks. Then we had our normal scan at 18 weeks! I am going to go back to the place I got my private scan done at. The lady there was really really nice. She paid so much attention to our baby and describing everything. I liked her better than my normal sonographer lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> That is so exciting Mummy!! I am going to get one as well at 30 weeks.
> 
> I know, I haven't booked it yet I'm going to search some places online, did you have a private gender scan? I can't quite remember, we had one at 16 weeks in 4d and it was just so amazing so I imagine 27 weeks to 30 weeks would be so much detailed. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we did! We had a private scan around 17 weeks. Then we had our normal scan at 18 weeks! I am going to go back to the place I got my private scan done at. The lady there was really really nice. She paid so much attention to our baby and describing everything. I liked her better than my normal sonographer lol.Click to expand...

Lol :haha: I wish I could go back to the place we got ours done it was such a great experience but unfortunately we have moved now, so I need to find a new place. Have you got everything sorted for baby yet?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Lol :haha: I wish I could go back to the place we got ours done it was such a great experience but unfortunately we have moved now, so I need to find a new place. Have you got everything sorted for baby yet?

We pretty much have everything we need now. The only things we are really missing is my diaper bag, breastfeeding items, and the diaper items. We decided we are going to order diapers for our baby in December so that we are ready. The place we are going to go through is the honest company. I am not sure if you heard of them? Link posted below in case you wanted to take a look. They have diaper and wipes bundles. You can add extra too like diaper cream, powder, etc. 

https://www.honest.com/

Here is the diaper bag I will be getting. A bit expensive, but I am really a sucker for fashion lol. If it shows up with the blue one, there should be a color box to select to the right of the picture. I want to get the pastel multi colored one since our baby is a girl. 

https://www.amazon.com/LeSportsac-Jessi-Baby-Bag-Cute/dp/B0091E42BE/ref=fs_patw_1

What about you? :)


----------



## DolceBella

Cute bag Kiwi! We use honest diapers in the hospital, until the icky meconium is done, then we use cloth.


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> Cute bag Kiwi! We use honest diapers in the hospital, until the icky meconium is done, then we use cloth.

How did you like the honest diapers?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never heard of that company before it looks good!

I love that bag, it's gorgeous! 

We have chosen the Moses basket (crib) got some outfits and bibs etc, changing mat, steriliser and bottles, that's about it though I'm very unorganised I need to start shopping! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am impatient person, so I wanted to buy everything now lol. Plus, this is my first time going baby shopping so I got addicted pretty quickly.


----------



## ab75

Kiwi, yes I should get more pics.
I am getting 20week scan tomorrow, cardiac scan at 24weeks and growth scans at 28 and 34weeks, so I will get to see my little boy loads b4 he is born, love it xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, You are so lucky! I am not sure if I get anymore scans. I have no idea how it works from here on out lol. I hope I do though! The only scan I know of for sure is the 30 week private 4d scan I will be getting.


----------



## ab75

I never got the growth scans with the girls. I need the cardiac scan as I had a brother with grand transposition of the main arteries, so I need to make sure my baby is ok xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lots of scans to look forward to ab, fx'd baby is perfect I'm sure he will be


----------



## ab75

I hope so, the girls were xx


----------



## DolceBella

Kiwiberry said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Cute bag Kiwi! We use honest diapers in the hospital, until the icky meconium is done, then we use cloth.
> 
> How did you like the honest diapers?Click to expand...

They were just fine for a more natural product. Tbh, pampers is the best disposable though.

Update - Vaginal scan this morning went just fine. I was out of there quickly. Cervix is long and closed with no bleeding. Cervical length 5mm - sealed like a fort! Placenta showed no signs of hematoma or sub chorionic bleeding. DD2 had a velamentous insertion of the cord, but this one looks perfectly normal. So......no issues to be found. That should be my very last ultrasound ever in my life, as I'm done having kids! End of an era! Thanks for all your thoughts and well wishes ladies! Great to have the support!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolce, Glad to hear your scan went well! What are the differences in the two diaper brands?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great news dolce glad all went well.


----------



## DolceBella

Pampers isn't organic


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> Pampers isn't organic

Is that really the only difference lol? I was expecting some more details on functionality. Or maybe why you think Pampers is better.


----------



## ab75

Great news db xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon!

Just been reading through the posts and I was going cross eyed I'm so tired and now I can't even remember most of what I read :dohh: :haha: 

Good luck with the scans girls! 

I'm quite nervous for tomorrow morning about the home nursery visit, I pinched some febreze from my Nan :haha: after that I'm going to town on Thursday to have a word about getting these outrageous charges wiped off my account then no plans till the scan so it's going to be a very slow week :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB don't be nervous everything will be fine :) have you noticed your little boy is 2 year 2 month 2 week 2 days old :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Ub everything will be fine, she's just coming to meet you not to inspect your home xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy the access course I did was made of 2 subject each with 3 written units and an exam then a toolkit which I think had about 6 pieces of work to be done. U get set deadlines for each unit which can overlap with the other subjects too so you could have 3 pieces of work due in on the same day which can be hard but you just have to manage your time wisely, I did the course whilst working Monday to Friday evenings and then looking after katie everyday too apart from a Friday mornin when she had nursery and I managed to do it!
The 4d scans are amazing! We had one with katie and you could see all her little features! I would definitely recommend them. I'll try and post a couple pics later :)
UB when I had katies home visit they just discussed what things she likes and dislikes and what her general routine is, whether she naps or is attached to anything etc etc. It was fine! They don't come to check you house, just to discuss your child's needs xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hadn't noticed that, thanks Mummy that's pretty cool :haha: :D

Now I know it just may be like that It's not so bad, OH will be here anyway! Just over 3 weeks till he starts properly, so scary! 

I didn't have any scans after my 20 week one and I don't think I will with this baby either, I'm so excited to see if he/she will look like my son did :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> I hadn't noticed that, thanks Mummy that's pretty cool :haha: :D
> 
> Now I know it just may be like that It's not so bad, OH will be here anyway! Just over 3 weeks till he starts properly, so scary!
> 
> I didn't have any scans after my 20 week one and I don't think I will with this baby either, I'm so excited to see if he/she will look like my son did :) x

I'm the same UB, katie had loads of dark hair so I wonder if this baby will too :) it's so exciting! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - you'll probably find it quite nice getting to know the teacher, it will be lovely, after all that's who's going to be in your sons life quite a lot :) 

I never had any private scans with my daughter either but I'm going to this time for sure :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so excited, a week will probably fly by it's not exactly long :) 

What's everyone up to tonight? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm wAtching the soaps UB and I'm going to comb through the kitten and make sure the horrid fleas are all gone. Yak!!

How about you x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ub, Who is coming to your house and why? Sorry I am a bit lost here lol.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, it's been a long boring hot day. Now it's storming out. I finally get my gender scan on Friday :happydance:. Those five weeks since my last one seemed like such a long time. I'm just hoping baby is in a good position this time. Last time she/he was being stubborn and wouldn't change positions. 
Wow, I can't believe most of you have your last scans at 20 weeks. My doc told me every 4 weeks until 7months and then twice a month. In my last month, she said I would have one twice a week. All I could think was omg this is going to be expensive. I seriously volunteered for overtime at work to help with the cost. Dh has also, he works 1 to 2 hours over a day and then every other sat.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Lol :haha: I wish I could go back to the place we got ours done it was such a great experience but unfortunately we have moved now, so I need to find a new place. Have you got everything sorted for baby yet?
> 
> We pretty much have everything we need now. The only things we are really missing is my diaper bag, breastfeeding items, and the diaper items. We decided we are going to order diapers for our baby in December so that we are ready. The place we are going to go through is the honest company. I am not sure if you heard of them? Link posted below in case you wanted to take a look. They have diaper and wipes bundles. You can add extra too like diaper cream, powder, etc.
> 
> https://www.honest.com/
> 
> Here is the diaper bag I will be getting. A bit expensive, but I am really a sucker for fashion lol. If it shows up with the blue one, there should be a color box to select to the right of the picture. I want to get the pastel multi colored one since our baby is a girl.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LeSportsac-Jessi-Baby-Bag-Cute/dp/B0091E42BE/ref=fs_patw_1
> 
> What about you? :)Click to expand...

What made you decide to go with the honest company? I checked them out, but we decided to go with pampers swaddlers and Huggies pure and natural. We're going to use cloth diapers at home, but since baby has to go to the nursery, we are going to get throw aways for them.


----------



## ab75

Halfway today, although I probably won't go to 40 weeks, but this is flying in now! I want to cherish every minute as it is my last ever pregnancy and I love being pregnant! 
Will post 20 week pic and scan pics later.
UB, good luck with the home visit, not that you'll need it!
swtpnk, good luck on fri!
mummy, hope your kittens fleas have gone xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - what time is your scan? Do you usually go into labour early then? My dd was two weeks late I went into labour the night before I was due to get induced lol. I'm hoping it's not the case with this little man x

Yep I think the fleas have gone, no signs!

What's everyone upto today? I think we might go for a walk along the beach, I've done no exercise in this pregnancy and I'm sure it'd help with labour if I did x


----------



## ab75

9:50am!
yip, zoe was born at 34+5, 90 min labour(total, from start to finish), zara was 38+5, 50 min labour. Dh says if I cough this time the baby will fall out lol.
I'll have to take the dog out after my scan, tire him and the girls out a bit xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness that is fast and early babies!!! That's crazy :)

Good with the scan ab let us know how you get on :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kiwi I have my sons nursery home visit today :) 

If this baby came at 38 weeks I'd cry, that would be one hell of an expensive Christmas! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a long boring hot day. Now it's storming out. I finally get my gender scan on Friday :happydance:. Those five weeks since my last one seemed like such a long time. I'm just hoping baby is in a good position this time. Last time she/he was being stubborn and wouldn't change positions.
> Wow, I can't believe most of you have your last scans at 20 weeks. My doc told me every 4 weeks until 7months and then twice a month. In my last month, she said I would have one twice a week. All I could think was omg this is going to be expensive. I seriously volunteered for overtime at work to help with the cost. Dh has also, he works 1 to 2 hours over a day and then every other sat.

Are you sure you will be getting a scan for those appointments? I have the same type of schedule, every 4 weeks then every 2 weeks, then every week, but I am not sure if I get an u/s for those appointments or if it is just a checkup! 

It is quite expensive though I feel ya there. My insurance only pays 80% so we have to cover the rest out of pocket. 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> What made you decide to go with the honest company? I checked them out, but we decided to go with pampers swaddlers and Huggies pure and natural. We're going to use cloth diapers at home, but since baby has to go to the nursery, we are going to get throw aways for them.

We went with the honest company because I just love the designs on them! Plus, they have a really good deal when you bundle and its delivered to your door. It is still not 100% that we will be sticking with them or not. I am going to try them out and if we like them we will stick, if not we will most likely move on to Pampers. 



ab75 said:


> Halfway today, although I probably won't go to 40 weeks, but this is flying in now! I want to cherish every minute as it is my last ever pregnancy and I love being pregnant!
> Will post 20 week pic and scan pics later.
> UB, good luck with the home visit, not that you'll need it!
> swtpnk, good luck on fri!
> mummy, hope your kittens fleas have gone xx

Congrats on being halfway Ab! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Kiwi I have my sons nursery home visit today :)
> 
> If this baby came at 38 weeks I'd cry, that would be one hell of an expensive Christmas! x

What is a nursery home visit?
Good luck with it though btw! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Kiwiberry said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Pampers isn't organic
> 
> Is that really the only difference lol? I was expecting some more details on functionality. Or maybe why you think Pampers is better.Click to expand...

Pampers held in the poopie explosions better.



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a long boring hot day. Now it's storming out. I finally get my gender scan on Friday :happydance:. Those five weeks since my last one seemed like such a long time. I'm just hoping baby is in a good position this time. Last time she/he was being stubborn and wouldn't change positions.
> Wow, I can't believe most of you have your last scans at 20 weeks. My doc told me every 4 weeks until 7months and then twice a month. In my last month, she said I would have one twice a week. All I could think was omg this is going to be expensive. I seriously volunteered for overtime at work to help with the cost. Dh has also, he works 1 to 2 hours over a day and then every other sat.

Congrats on getting the gender scan soon! The schedule you describe sounds like the one for regular visits. I'd be surprised if they scanned you at all of these. I wouldn't think it'd be necessary. That sounds excessive even for someone who's high risk.



Mummy to be x said:


> Ab - what time is your scan? Do you usually go into labour early then? My dd was two weeks late I went into labour the night before I was due to get induced lol. I'm hoping it's not the case with this little man x
> 
> Yep I think the fleas have gone, no signs!
> 
> What's everyone upto today? I think we might go for a walk along the beach, I've done no exercise in this pregnancy and I'm sure it'd help with labour if I did x

A walk on the beach... that sounds heavenly!


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> 9:50am!
> yip, zoe was born at 34+5, 90 min labour(total, from start to finish), zara was 38+5, 50 min labour. Dh says if I cough this time the baby will fall out lol.
> I'll have to take the dog out after my scan, tire him and the girls out a bit xx

DD2 was born at 38.1 weeks, and practically fell out in 2 pushes! I have no doubt I'll have this LO before christmas, and hopefully not end up as an accidental home birth!


----------



## ab75

scan was ok, couldn't get a lot of pics as he was curled up for a while and the sonographer was just straight to the point. But baby is fine xx


----------



## ab75

Lol db, zara was only a couple of pushes too. I am hoping for a home birth this time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great news ab! :)

Well we had our walk along the beach and dd took her scooter but my god it was windy and cold! I got tired so quickly and began to feel really dizzy, ever so strange! We are home now though and I feel like I could sleep for a week, I'm not sure why I feel like this we only walked for about half an hour!


----------



## ab75

I felt like that on sat after I took the dog out. Must be extra blood flow or something. 
We just went to tesco and Zoe picked a little green dinosaur babygro for the baby and zara chose mickey mouse vests lol, so cute xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's adorable, I think Tesco have some beautiful outfits.

Dd has just been messing around with my camera on my phone and she's taken some shocking photos of me I hope it's just the angel of the camera, I'm mortified :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> Lol db, zara was only a couple of pushes too. I am hoping for a home birth this time xx

I think home birth is wonderful, but my midwives don't do it. I would have to switch to a different group. The group that does home birth is fantastic too, but I feel a certain amount of loyalty to stay with the ones who delivered me last time. I think DH would be too nervous about home birth anyway. (Wimp!) On the plus side, I was able to have an amazing natural waterbirth in the hospital last time, and was discharged pretty quickly. It was a wonderful birth experience and I really can't complain!


----------



## ab75

Lol, my dh took a lot of persuading. I won't know if I'm allowed it until my 34week growth scan, hope I am. Both girls births were totally natural so hopefully this little mans will be the same xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would LOVE a water birth!


----------



## ab75

Mummy the girls are always taking photos of me, I usually delete them haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was brushing my teeth and she's took one of my backside, didn't realise how huge it had got :rofl: she's a monkey!


----------



## ab75

Lol, it would've been the angle xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope so too lol. I wonder how UBs nursery visit is going x


----------



## ab75

She'll be fine, bet she's just worrying for nothing!

it is pissing with rain here, again! Can't believe I moaned when it was too hot lol!

I need to hide my tablet from myself, I get nothing done, just look at baby clothes, new car seats and other random crap all day! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon!

Home visit went really well (worried for nothing) they were shocked bright he is i felt so proud. They told me they'll be employing me next :haha: OH and my nan think i should do child care when the baby is born. 

I'm on my phone at the mo just to update :)

Hope you've all had a nice afternoon:D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad of the rain I don't like the heat when I'm fat and pregnant.

UB - that's great news, :) I did child care for 4 years I loved it, so much fun!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm glad I can't see my behind, saying that while eating chocolate cake :haha: 

That's a cute pic Ab, I never saw Jaydens like that.

I tried to stay out today for as long as possible to make my days go by faster :rofl: I have no idea what I'm going to do tomorrow though! x


----------



## ab75

I was a child minder for 9 years until I had Zara, loved it.
Thats great news ub xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, that is so awesome!! So glad everything went well! :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was looking at courses through the college and I'm not sure if I can do it with a baby. I'm just wondering whether it's possible to do it through my sons nursery :shrug:

What's everyone having for dinner? I'm sooooo hungry x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I was looking at courses through the college and I'm not sure if I can do it with a baby. I'm just wondering whether it's possible to do it through my sons nursery :shrug:
> 
> What's everyone having for dinner? I'm sooooo hungry x

I am eating breakfast right now :). Well about to, probably going to have some cereal.


----------



## Mummy to be x

You could do an apprentaship UB most nurseries are willing to take on an apprentice, You used to be able to get the job in a nursery and then train on the job (bit like an apprentice but better money) but they don't allow that anymore, their ever so strict on qualifications these days. Definitly look Into your options :)

Hmmm I'm not sure about dinner yet, I might just have fish cakes, curly fries and beans, yum :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

What time is it where you are kiwi x


----------



## ab75

I'm having pasta, meatballs and garlic bread.
omg, I hate beans and fishcakes so that means dh hardly ever gets them lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Really? Fish cakes are one of my faves!!! Yummy! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, Right now it is 2:09pm! We use a 12 hour format. No military time here. 

Ab, omg I love sketti!!! Especially with big home made meatballs!! I think spaghetti is my favorite food lol.


----------



## Ziggie

I made fish cakes on Sunday :) never made them before. I'm not really a 'pie and chips/fish cake/egg and chips' kind of person, but my OH is so I made them for him. They were actually really nice. I had them with sweet chilli sauce, he had chips and mushy peas lol. We tend to make most of our meals from scratch, but we had sausage and jacket potato tonight :D 

I've eaten too much so I'm sat in bed!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

This forum always makes me hungry :cry:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your scan went well ab.

Aww UB I bet you were so proud! There's no better feeling than being told your lo is clever.
Mummy I wonder if your BP dropped while you were out walking... If it happens again then I'd mention it to the midwife just to be on the safe side.
We had homemade spag bol for tea and it was delicious! , think I may get an orange soon though :) and some pork scratchings they are my guilty pleasure! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha!! Ooh I wish I new where to start from making things from scratch, I really should learn! My OH is the cook in this household. 

I'm stuffed after dinner, but I really fancy chocolate or strawberries....we have none of either in the house :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly, I might just do that x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We had spag bol here :)

I have a little problem. Since having a noticeable bump I can't empty a full bladder, embarrassing but I stood up after going pee at my nans and then peed a little more and about 20 minutes ago went toilet and when I got downstairs I still felt like my bladder was full so went back up and did ANOTHER pee :shrug::wacko:

DS is still awake he napped late so there's no relaxing time for us :nope: 

Mummy I go dizzy and lightheaded when out, MW said it's a drop in BP x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

DolceBella said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Pampers isn't organic
> 
> Is that really the only difference lol? I was expecting some more details on functionality. Or maybe why you think Pampers is better.Click to expand...
> 
> Pampers held in the poopie explosions better.
> 
> 
> 
> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, it's been a long boring hot day. Now it's storming out. I finally get my gender scan on Friday :happydance:. Those five weeks since my last one seemed like such a long time. I'm just hoping baby is in a good position this time. Last time she/he was being stubborn and wouldn't change positions.
> Wow, I can't believe most of you have your last scans at 20 weeks. My doc told me every 4 weeks until 7months and then twice a month. In my last month, she said I would have one twice a week. All I could think was omg this is going to be expensive. I seriously volunteered for overtime at work to help with the cost. Dh has also, he works 1 to 2 hours over a day and then every other sat.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on getting the gender scan soon! The schedule you describe sounds like the one for regular visits. I'd be surprised if they scanned you at all of these. I wouldn't think it'd be necessary. That sounds excessive even for someone who's high risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ab - what time is your scan? Do you usually go into labour early then? My dd was two weeks late I went into labour the night before I was due to get induced lol. I'm hoping it's not the case with this little man x
> 
> Yep I think the fleas have gone, no signs!
> 
> What's everyone upto today? I think we might go for a walk along the beach, I've done no exercise in this pregnancy and I'm sure it'd help with labour if I did xClick to expand...
> 
> A walk on the beach... that sounds heavenly!Click to expand...

I thought it was excessive too, but a friend of mine has the same schedule. She gets a scan twice a week and has since I believe 32 weeks. She is now 38 weeks. All her pics are 4d too. That part I liked but I don't like the cost, not to mention, they make you pay your 20% of the delivery cost up front by the end of 7th month. My pregnancy is considered high risk, I guess that's why. We're not complaining since it took us 8 years to get this far. It's just costing more than we expected. They good thing is hubby's job reimburses us for the cost after baby is born.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Glad your scan went well AB and your visit UB. Kiwi, yes they do have very cute designs, one of the reasons I wanted to try cloth diapers. I love the different colors and designs. Had to do some convincing with Dh though, just wants to get cheapies and go. 
A walk on the beach sounds nice Mummy, it's so hot, I can only take walks inside my work building on breaks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks for the reply Babi! :hugs: lol poopie explosions! 

Now that it is dinner time, we are gonna have marinaded chicken in garlic and herb sauce, angel hair pasta, and a twice baked potato. The potato was my idea lol! I have a huge craving for baked potato and A1 sauce!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that happens to me a lot I have to sit on the toilet and extra few seconds and lean forward to squeeze the rest out :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

We are going cloth :) 

Sticking to bum genius freetime with the biodegradable flushable inserts. Wanted to try blueberry basix but not many retailers in the UK. 

My friend cloth nappies and has helped a lot with what we need and how to use them (sooooooooo easy!!) and we contacted 'the nappy lady' website. 

The money saving alone is appealing, the less waste (our bins are only collected fortnightly eeeeuw). Plus comfort for baby and SO CUTE!!!! 

We are totally sold :) struggling to find a reason not to do it... People don't get how easy they actually are to use I don't think or worry about washing. Will only be every other day.. Not like we have to wash by hand lol.


----------



## ab75

I used bambino mio for Zoe but Zara wasn't comfortable in them so we switched to disposable for her and will for this baby too.
Just ordered jeans, a jersey and 3 tops from new look, nothing fits anymore lol and I wear the same pair of leggings all the time, well it seems that way! Be so glad when they arrive xx
What's everyone upto today?
I am going to hang washing out as it actually looks like it won't rain, I hate drying washing in the house xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got some new clothes from new look the other day, I love their tops but I think there leggings are rubbish they got a hole in after one day of wearing them!

Today, I feel like been creative I might find somewhere to decorate, I don't want another boring day like yesterday lol. Think OH may have a mini heart attack when he arrives home from work lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :) 

I think I might read up about cloth nappies and try them. 

I don't have any plans today, OH is still in bed (cheek of it) I never get to sleep in :( 

I want to paint Jaydens room magnolia at some point but the carpet is black and the big feature wall is this https://www.ilovewallpaper.co.uk/wa...+ads&cid=GBP&gclid=CJvkrKqkocACFRDItAodB2MAmA so I'm not sure if it will match, the room is about 5 meters long too so I can't get affordable curtains x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you not take the wall paper off and just do all the room magnolia UB? Or would that be too much of a pain? Wall papers awful to take off lol x


----------



## ab75

I remember you saying that so I didn't even look at leggings lol.
Girls want to get their art box out today so looks like thats my day sorted. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I have the same problem with emptying my bladder, I stand up and wiggle abit then sit down and carry on!
We're planning on using cloth nappies for this baby too  they are just so cute! Ohs mum said she will buy us what we need aswell so that's helpful!
I got some clothes from newlook too... They make me look more pregnant lol.
A friend that I used to work with is coming to see me today... her daughters just moved away so she may need some cheering up. I need to go.and have a shower but can't be bothered moving off the sofa :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I never wear jeans I don't think they suit me :haha: I live in leggings :haha:

I wish Madeleine would do something like that she gets bored easy and trashes the house. Lol x


----------



## ab75

You could buy material and make curtains ub, save a fortune. Lol, I would paint over the paper. I hate stripping walls.
(That paper is lovely btw) xx


----------



## ab75

Busy thread this morning lol, everybody chatting at once. I wish we all lived near each other so we could be real life friends! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That would be great ab! Think of all the fun our kids would have together, we'd have our own nursery :rofl:

UB - I agree you could buy material be much cheaper, or have you looked in places like b&m bargains? Or the range? There curtains aren't too pricey x


----------



## Kiwiberry

The only thing holding me back is the washing part. I do not want to stick cloth diapers in our washing machine. Plus, the machine does not belong to us :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Does anyone find that maternity tops make you look much more pregnant? I look about 30 weeks!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do! I think they highlight your belly more. That is what I was wearing in my bump picture. Same with the shorts / pants.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely kiwi! I will take a pic. I quite like the idea of been able to eat whatever I want without feeling fat :rofl:


----------



## ab75

We'd have great fun lol.

yeah I look huge in mat tops too. When we went for the new car the man thought I only had a month to go lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I look like I'm due in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Excuse my bed, I'm about to wash the sheets that's why it's not made :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, Love the bump, so beautiful!! 
Ab, lol that is too funny!!


----------



## ab75

here is my 20+1 bump, lol, feeling huge xx

excuse my pj bottoms, they are so comfy lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, Love it!! You look amazing!! :) 

Thanks for making me feel better ladies <3. I thought I was the only one with a huge bump lol.


----------



## ab75

We went to burger king on sat and I said to dh when we were walking around the shops after it that at least I didn't have to breathe in to hide the fact I had just stuffed my face lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It feels so nice just to relax the stomach muscles with a big baby bump lol! I never realized I actually held my stomach in until I got pregnant and stopped doing it. Btw, burger king is awesome <3. I just love love love their fries!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love the bump ab!! :)

I'm always in my pyjamas while I'm indoors. 

Well me and Madeleine came to mcdonalds for lunch, yummy!!!

Does anyone else here think of 30 weeks as a big final countdown? The way I see it is the last ten weeks I just can't wait to reach that stage!


----------



## ab75

Nice bump mummy.
Thanks kiwi.
Yeah once I hit 30 weeks it seems to fly by. Won't be long ladies. I think I'll have this little one by dec 28th xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so excited for everyone and for our little baby girl <3. I wonder who will have their baby first.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So much to catch up on!

The wall, it's nice wallpaper so it would be a shame. Maybe I could get a nice bright rug to go in the room. I love the idea of making the curtains, my sister has a sewing machine but she's probably too lazy to help. 

I love your bumps, sometimes I still feel as though mine is flab :haha: I do love the maternity tops though it's all I wear although I'm still in my pre pregnancy jeans! 

After reading the posts about mc donalds and burger king I sooo want one but I only have 13 pounds till tomorrow. 

AND have to noticed? NO OBEM NOW! I'm not happy :nope: 

Kiwi I bet I'll be the last to have him/her :haha: am I the last to find out the gender? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I find I look bigger in Maternity clothes... they're so comfy though.
Well my friend came round for a brew this morning before she went shopping and then my other friend came round and decided to treat me and katie to lunch at a cafe round the corner :)
I think obem usa is on on friday sometime but im not sure, my sky+ has set it up to record. 
I think I'll be the last to have my baby! Does anyone feel like they will have a smaller baby this time? My bumps smaller this time around so it's making me think baby will be smaller... I secretly hope so lol xx


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 795023
> 
> 
> I look like I'm due in a few weeks :haha:




ab75 said:


> View attachment 795029
> 
> 
> here is my 20+1 bump, lol, feeling huge xx
> 
> excuse my pj bottoms, they are so comfy lol xx

Looking great ladies!! Maybe I'll post one later!



Mummy to be x said:


> Love the bump ab!! :)
> 
> I'm always in my pyjamas while I'm indoors.
> 
> Well me and Madeleine came to mcdonalds for lunch, yummy!!!
> 
> Does anyone else here think of 30 weeks as a big final countdown? The way I see it is the last ten weeks I just can't wait to reach that stage!

I definitely think is goes fast after 30 weeks. I'm scrambling to get the house and supplies ready during this phase, we'll have to get ready for Christmas early, and my maternity leave starts at 36 weeks. Plus, I delivered at 38 weeks last time, so that shortens it even more.



UniqueBeauty said:


> So much to catch up on!
> 
> The wall, it's nice wallpaper so it would be a shame. Maybe I could get a nice bright rug to go in the room. I love the idea of making the curtains, my sister has a sewing machine but she's probably too lazy to help.
> 
> I love your bumps, sometimes I still feel as though mine is flab :haha: I do love the maternity tops though it's all I wear although I'm still in my pre pregnancy jeans!
> 
> After reading the posts about mc donalds and burger king I sooo want one but I only have 13 pounds till tomorrow.
> 
> AND have to noticed? NO OBEM NOW! I'm not happy :nope:
> 
> Kiwi I bet I'll be the last to have him/her :haha: am I the last to find out the gender? x

I thought there was one other that didn't know still too??


----------



## DolceBella

Carlyp1990 said:


> Yea I find I look bigger in Maternity clothes... they're so comfy though.
> Well my friend came round for a brew this morning before she went shopping and then my other friend came round and decided to treat me and katie to lunch at a cafe round the corner :)
> I think obem usa is on on friday sometime but im not sure, my sky+ has set it up to record.
> I think I'll be the last to have my baby! Does anyone feel like they will have a smaller baby this time? My bumps smaller this time around so it's making me think baby will be smaller... I secretly hope so lol xx

I think this baby will definitely be my biggest. DD2 was growth restricted, so she didn't have a chance to reach her full size potential. I'm in for it this time!:haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I still don't really have a true bump yet, just my usual fluffiness lol. I haven't gained a single pound yet. UB u might not be last, I'm not due until Jan 18. I cant wait to feel proper kicks and moving. So far I only have one maternity shirt and I like to wear it while baby shopping so I look the part, hee hee.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'm the last to find out. It would be lush to actually have this baby on time! 

I think I'm going to send OH to KFC tonight, I'm sooooo hungry x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I just wrote a huge post and it didn't post! Argh :cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

So basically I was just having a rant about my terrible tooth ache, I tried to get an emergency dental appointment through nhs direct but it's not till Friday, I mean how the heck is that emergency?! Even OH offered to pay private but even this clinics can't see me for another two weeks, I thought the whole point of paying privately was to get seen quicker etc, ugh! It's made all my face swell and causing ear ache and head ache now too, I went to the pharmacy to see if they was anything I could take instead of paracetamol but nope, they give me clove oil and it's taken the edge of a tiny bit, but it still frickin kills! Sorry for that little rant there ladies.

Anyway, my dd was two weeks late so I may go into January with this baby but I'm a lot bigger this time round.

Can't believe I've written that out again :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'm bigger this time but Jayden was an 8 pounder so this one better not be bigger :haha: 

Your pain might be caused my an abscess/infection. I had the same pain for 2 weeks but because I was so scared of the dentist I didn't get seen to until it was at it's worst. I rang a local emergency dentist and got an app the next day.. 

OH has gone to KFC. He had some money from somewhere so I sent him with that and kept the tenner my Nan gave me the other day, bless her. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine was 6lb 12oz at birth, and was two week late!

Hmmm I don't think it's an abscess but my tooth feels a bit sharp and broken but it's right at the back so I can't see it, I wouldn't of thought a bit of broken tooth could cause so much pain though? God knows.


Mmmm KFC I'm starving again, all I do is eat these days. X


----------



## ab75

Zara was 9lb 6oz at 38+5!!
We hardly ever have takeaway now. Tonight we are having peppered beefsteaks, baked potato and veg.

How do you get those wee laughing smileys and the blue or pink storks? On my tablet and can't find any xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

If you click 'go advanced' on your message box it will show you lots of smileys x


----------



## ab75

look at the state of Zara eating her dinner, lol, no danger is she getting to sleep now. She just got tickled til she got up lol.

:thumbup: yahoo, thanks mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh bless her! She's super cute, My dd has a thing about telling me what she wants for dinner, she goes in the freezer and chooses, if I let her choose every time then it would be sausage or fish fingers :rofl: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless her!

Jayden was led on me after dinner yawning 'I'm soo tired' :rofl: he's just too bloody cute. Gave him a bath and OH got back from the shop with a 'present' for him and he went mad, PRESENT! jumped up in the bath to get out, it was a kinder egg :haha: :cloud9:

OH has a freaking bad ass tonight I wanna cry, I hate it when he farts :cry::cry: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha, that's cute! Madeleine loves kinder eggs too, and she always wants the best yoghurts in the supermarket, ya know the ones that cost about 4 pounds for 3 yogurts ? :rofl:

Eew if my OH does that (which he does nearly everyday) I kick him out the bed and make him have a shower, he's so gross l! Sometimes he will try get in bed naked and I'm like 'no bloody way not while your stinking like that' :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I think I'm the last to find out. It would be lush to actually have this baby on time!
> 
> I think I'm going to send OH to KFC tonight, I'm sooooo hungry x

I <3 KFC, my fave is the biscuits lol. I have not had them in so long!! 



Mummy to be x said:


> So basically I was just having a rant about my terrible tooth ache, I tried to get an emergency dental appointment through nhs direct but it's not till Friday, I mean how the heck is that emergency?! Even OH offered to pay private but even this clinics can't see me for another two weeks, I thought the whole point of paying privately was to get seen quicker etc, ugh! It's made all my face swell and causing ear ache and head ache now too, I went to the pharmacy to see if they was anything I could take instead of paracetamol but nope, they give me clove oil and it's taken the edge of a tiny bit, but it still frickin kills! Sorry for that little rant there ladies.
> 
> Anyway, my dd was two weeks late so I may go into January with this baby but I'm a lot bigger this time round.
> 
> Can't believe I've written that out again :rofl:

Sorry about your tooth Mummy :(. I know how that can be and its horrible!! Here in the states I had to go to free clinics and wait outside in the freezing cold at like 4am in the morning to get seen. It took over a year for them to pull my shattered tooth. Oh man was it painful. 



ab75 said:


> View attachment 795141
> 
> 
> look at the state of Zara eating her dinner, lol, no danger is she getting to sleep now. She just got tickled til she got up lol.
> 
> :thumbup: yahoo, thanks mummy xx

She is adorable!!! <3

I secretly hope I have the baby on the 31st lol. Then I can claim her for tax returns LOL! I know I am such a bad mommy! :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god kiwi?! 4am? That's awful. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah... It was all they could do since its "Free" and there are so many people who need the free help. So we had to sit out there early in order to even get seen. Go figure my government insurance did not cover to have teeth pulled.

What I used to do to help ease the pain was either place my cheek close against a heater, or lay sitting up a bit. The elevation helped the pressure / pain to go down a little. The heat was probably my most fave though. It felt really relaxing and calmed down the pain a lot.

I had to keep going to the ER to get pain killers. Eventually they stopped giving them to me. So I had to just sit and deal with the pain. It was not like the pain killers were that great either, I threw them up half the time.


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> So basically I was just having a rant about my terrible tooth ache, I tried to get an emergency dental appointment through nhs direct but it's not till Friday, I mean how the heck is that emergency?! Even OH offered to pay private but even this clinics can't see me for another two weeks, I thought the whole point of paying privately was to get seen quicker etc, ugh! It's made all my face swell and causing ear ache and head ache now too, I went to the pharmacy to see if they was anything I could take instead of paracetamol but nope, they give me clove oil and it's taken the edge of a tiny bit, but it still frickin kills! Sorry for that little rant there ladies.
> 
> Anyway, my dd was two weeks late so I may go into January with this baby but I'm a lot bigger this time round.
> 
> Can't believe I've written that out again :rofl:

That sounds miserable! If the tooth is broken, it's possible you have an exposed nerve that's giving you pain. :hugs:



UniqueBeauty said:


> Aww bless her!
> 
> Jayden was led on me after dinner yawning 'I'm soo tired' :rofl: he's just too bloody cute. Gave him a bath and OH got back from the shop with a 'present' for him and he went mad, PRESENT! jumped up in the bath to get out, it was a kinder egg :haha: :cloud9:
> 
> OH has a freaking bad ass tonight I wanna cry, I hate it when he farts :cry::cry: x

Ugh! My DH is notorious for doing this after he falls asleep! Gross!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's awful kiwi :hugs: I can't wait for Friday to find out the problem, hopefully they'll just yank it out lol. Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol my dh stinks too, but during pregnancy I am full of wind so can't really complain lol.
If I let girls choose dinner everyday it'd be curry and rice!
Hope J has an early night for you ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol it must be a man thing ladies :haha:

Mmmm I love curry and rice! I've just had cottage pie chips and beans! Yum!

I've discovered new stretch marks already! :( agh x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've started to use my oil now because with DS my stretch marks were so sore. 

Jayden went to bed at a decent time (YAY) but he won't stay there all night :( 

OH is on about switching rooms back because when baby is here there won't be a room for a cot etc in our bedroom we're in now. We're hoping we can be transferred to a 3 bedroom place when the baby is here so they get a bedroom of their own x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd for a three bed UB! We have 3 bedrooms but one of them is on the very bottom floor and that's the smallest one so I don't know what we are going to do there as we don't want any of the kids on the bottom floor while we are on third floor.

I've just had an amazing foot massage of OH, it was heaven!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Something must be in the air, my OH was playing with my hair while watching TV :haha: :cloud9:

I spoke too soon when I posted before, Jayden got up and called to go downstairs lol bottle and back to bed but I bet he still wakes up again!! *UPDATE, he's up again*
I've been having a horrible nights sleep recently, I need a new pregnancy pillow. 

Tomorrow is an early morning so no lay in. I'm off to the bank to sort out these ludicrous charges and get them wiped, what do you think my chances are? Remember I said they had charged me £71 last month well that sent me £117 overdrawn so I put money into the account to bring me in credit. It says there are 5 informal overdrafts but yet I don't see how that's fair because my CLOSING statement was £3.13 overdrawn, when I went overdrawn I got myself back into credit again. I don't see why I should pay £117 when my account is in the clear. Either way the 117 in unfair isn't it? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh madeleines been a pain as well she keeps coming down for the kitten and sneaking her upstairs haha!

Yeah UB that's really not fair, how can they charge you when your in credit? Ugh I hate banks! 

I'm the same on a night I can't sleep at all and the mattress has had it, it's so springy, I feel the springs sticking in my back :haha: I've told oh he either buys a new memory foam one or gets me the most expensive pregnancy pillow he can find :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd honestly go for the pillow :rofl: I love cuddling up to my V pillow, I've slept with it since even having Jayden :haha: 


FX for tomorrow! x


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> Lol it must be a man thing ladies :haha:
> 
> Mmmm I love curry and rice! I've just had cottage pie chips and beans! Yum!
> 
> I've discovered new stretch marks already! :( agh x

Oh no! I'm really dreading having new stretch marks come out. I still have silvery lines from my last baby.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love my body pillow <3. OH not so much though LOL. All 3 of my kitties sleep next to me at night. One of them sleeps on the body pillow, one of them at my back, and the other right behind my knees where they bend. It is truly adorable! 

Mummy, that totally sounds like something I would have a done as a kid lol!

P.S. I hate stretch marks :cry:.


----------



## ab75

I am lucky, I never got any stretch marks with the girls. 
I hope you get the bank sorted out ub. Happened to me years ago, was a waste of time me putting money in as more used to come out, they were making me skint with the charges. I ended up moving to another bank xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I did the same as ab UB, I had an over draft at my previous bank and they kept adding charges on when I couldn't afford it so i just left and I'm with natwest now and I haven't had any problems with them.

I hate stretch marks too girls there awful! Ab your so lucky not having any xx

Kiwi - that is so sweet that your kitty's do that, I have two cats but they don't attempt to come in my bed when OHs there but as soon as he's left for work, they jump in for a cuddle :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning! 

Thought I'd upload a bump photo today, I couldn't wait until Sunday :haha: 


It's miserable out today, such a change from yesterday!

My uterus feels a lot higher this week too :thumbup:

What's everyones plans for today? I'm not looking forward to the bank but it's got to be done. Got to go get Jaydens haircut at the barbers and then meet a friend for a coffee. Only see her about once every 2 weeks if that, she was my sisters best friend until she had a baby now we have more in common :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great bump UB! Good luck with the bank as well :)

Today I'm going to go get Madeleine some new clothes and then when we get back I need to clean the house :(


----------



## ab75

Nice bump ub, good luck.
We're having a pj day, pissing with rain here, again!
Zoe is a bottomless pit today, so far she has had;banana, apple, grapes, satsuma and just finished a bowl of shreddies! She's a wee skinny minnie too, don't know where she puts it all xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - i wish Madeleine would eat fruit like that, she's terrible, she asks for things has a bite and then decides she doesn't want it, bloody nightmare! X


----------



## ab75

Zara is the same, she asked for a satsuma and an apple and then said "me don't want it", bloody waste, although I ate her satsuma lol xx


----------



## ab75

Can't stop looking at outfits online for our little man. Found a cute chunky cardigan and beige trousers in Next that I am going to buy next week when I get paid, and loads of babygros and a cute little pair of baby blue dungarees. Looking forward to having a little dude lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

There's some really trendy outfits out for little boys I love it!

My sisters just got her GCSE results she got all As and A stars! I'm so pleased for her wish id of done as good as her in school :haha:


----------



## ab75

Well done to your sis!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, Yay for your sister and yay for new clothes for Madeleine! 
Ab, Sorry its so rainy! Unless of course you like the rain! I think it smells so nice after! 
UB, Lovely bump pic hun! 

Btw, good morning everyone :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies! 

I love the rain especially after the hot weather we have had, I'm looking forward to winter and all the snow now :)

Morning kiwi!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I just LOVE to sit out on the patio and listen to the rain fall. Storms seem exciting too. I am just so afraid of lightning that I won't dare step foot outside while its storming lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love thunder and lightening too so long as I'm indoors!
The suns actually starting to pop out now here x


----------



## ab75

I love thunder and lightning. And snow xx
Morning kiwi xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon ladies &#55357;&#56396; on my phone for now.

We went into my bank and they cleared the charges and put a 0.00 cap on my account FINALLY! I asked them to do that last year and they said no. I have a dishwasher being delivered tonight because it's just so much easier. I'm a little gutted I can't afford to buy wny baby bits. Every week and other week our money gets taken and its always over £130 that's not including rent. Bloody council tax is a joke as was my old phone bill today, £60 just gome because OH kept ringing 0845 numbers, never again! Jayden was a nightmare in town, we didn't take the pram. He was good as gold getting his hair cut though x


----------



## ab75

Glad you got things sorted at the bank xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies.
We've been shopping to primark and oh bought katie over £100 worth of new clothes and shoes, shes been needing loafs of new stuff for a while so oh thought he may aswell treat her :)

We're now looking for something to do this afternoon but we're skint now and it's crap weather :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great news for your sister! 

It's been spitting here all day, I wouldn't mind some lightning. When I was living in Spain we had some awesome storms over there. One night we were all out by the pool watching the meteor shower and honest to god it was like watching cars on fire falling out of the sky, I will probably never see anything like it again :sad1:

What's everyone doing for dinner tonight? I haven't got a clue what to get.

I need to go to Asda later because we've got day riders I don't want to waste them :haha: 

Do any of you use the lenor unstoppables? I got some today from Wilkos to try I am so excited :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Ub, we'll just be having a freezer tea tonight as I can't be bothered today, prob fish and chips!
I meant to buy the unstoppables with my shopping but forgot lol!

Yay for dd getting new clothes carly xx

My mum gave me money to get some mat clothes, so girls got to choose a top each, Zoe was super excited to get one with a minion on it lol, well worth the £7 for the look on her face xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies!! Yay UB so glad they wiped it for you :)

Carly that is sweet of OH.

We've just been out to asda, then to dunelm mill I've bought this thing for the wall in the lounge, I don't know how else to describe it other than a thing :haha:

I've not tried those UB I'm not sure what they are?

For dinner I've no clue, probably same as ab a freezer dinner, I fancy something like chips and turkey dinasours (madeleines ) :haha:

I'm about to paint the front room, I already did one wall as like a feature wall cos OH wouldn't let me wallpaper seen as though we wallpapered the bedroom so he said to just paint, but he's no idea I'm going to paint more walls :rofl: tuff luck for him he should of let me do a nice wall paper feature wall ;)


----------



## DolceBella

UB - Great bump!

Kiwi - You're always up so early! Do you work early?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :)

I didn't see your post Carly, it looks like I ignored it :dohh:

OH was on the phone to his Mum before, his brother has 5 bin bags full of baby girls clothes from newborn to over a year old and he said he's keeping them until he knows if we're having a girl or not and if we are we can have them which is really sweet, I was shocked :haha: one bag has clothes with tags still on! Mainly Next apparently so now I'm like C'MON TUESDAY!!! :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that's really nice of them UB! It's nice when people can help you out :)

Well, OH rang me and said so I fancy a curry for tea, so of course I jumped at the chance :haha: at least I get to keep my kitchen nice and tidy lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That dishwasher isn't coming now so I have loads of washing up to do :rofl: we had curry too :D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'd be lost without my dishwasher!

What curry did you have UB? We had korma x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We had a korma too :haha: great minds think a like!

I've found another dishwasher we can get which looks nicer and cheaper so it's just as well lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

How come the other one didn't come?x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The woman who was meant to be delivering it messaged 30 minutes before she was meant to be coming and said her father is poorly (he was fine 30 mins before because he was getting ready to set off) so we will have to collect it. I said thanks for nothing, we've just got another :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> UB - Great bump!
> 
> Kiwi - You're always up so early! Do you work early?

I only sleep about 4 hours a night :(. It was a huge problem before I got pregnant, and now its reared its ugly head again since I got my "second wind" lol. 

Ub, glad you got everything figured out at the bank! Yay for new haircuts too! :)
Carly, yay for new clothes!! 

I will catch up later on the thread ladies, hope you all have a great day <3.


----------



## Ziggie

Korma is not curry :lol:

Morning all :) thank feck it's Friday. And a 3 day weekend!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning :).

Yay for a 3 day weekend!!


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies ,
Lol Zig I agree, I love chicken tikka bhuna and spicy dishes!
UB that'd be fab if it was a girl and you get all those clothes. If it is, I have 3 sleeping/gro bags in excellent condition that I would happily send you if you would want them. They are too good to just go out!
xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Ab that's very kind of you :flower:

Not long now, hopefully today will fly by but the weekend will be such a drag as always. 

I love my tikka masala and rogan josh but I'm not a fan of spicy ones. I had a spicy one to try and get labour going, never again. My nose was running, I was sweating and I looked as though I was crying :rofl: 

What's everyone's plans today? I'm going to nip into town with my Nan just to make today go faster, how sad :haha: I'm just so excited for Tuesday now It's killing me lol. 

https://www.tesco.com/direct/bebeca... Acces..._432-9591kpid=432-9591&kpid=432-9591

How gorgeous is this pram! I dislike the price tag :sad1: x


----------



## ab75

No probs. It'll not be long now!
That pram is stunning! But yeah, too pricey. Think my pram and car seat was £500,but I will get my moneys worth from it lol.
Lol, the things we do to try and start labour.

I got the girls lots of new paint last night from mothercare so we are going to do pictures later, which means Zoe will paint pictures and Zara will make a mess!
DH will be home early today as this is his last day in his job, starts at new place on mon, just a pity I am working tonight, I can't be arsed with it anymore but only 2 months to go and its only 10hours a week, lol, I know I've got a cheek to complain but I think its coz I know that I won't be going back(they don't know that tho, I want my mat pay lol) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: Jayden is just the same, he'll paint a nice picture then proceed to stand and stick his hands in the paint and rub it on his face :dohh: luckily it didn't stain his face but it did his top haha. 

I just got cheap ones from B&M lol

I was looking into donating the blood from the umbilical cord when baby is born but they don't do it at the hospital where I'll be having this baby. I loved the fact we could of saved a life after bringing a life into the world. I think I did it with Jayden but because I'd been sucking on gas n air for the stitches I can't remember everything :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Jayden is gorgeous ub.
Thats a fab idea xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha UB that's a great pic!

Well I've been to dentist this morning and they can't do an x ray because I'm pregnant but they told me I've a hole in it, just need to call my mw to check if the antibiotics I've got are safe.

Love that pram UB x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ub, LOL love it! Your son is so cute! 

Mummy, oh no :( sorry about the tooth! Are you feeling any better at all? I bet its like someone (forgot who lol) said, an exposed nerve. 

Ab, that sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to start doing that with my baby girl <3.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - the pain has eased since the other day so I'm not sure what's going on but I've been drinking with a straw so that's helping. 

I think we are spending the rest of the day indoors today, im freezing today too!


----------



## ab75

Hope the antibiotics work mummy.
Yay my maternity clothes have just been delivered, so nice but I look like my bump is huge xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love my maternity tops there so comfortable. X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, my scan is in 1 1/2 hours, I cannot wait. Ive decided to take the rest of the day off at work after my appt to go shopping with Dh. I got some apple juice to hopefully get baby participating this morning.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, my scan is in 1 1/2 hours, I cannot wait. Ive decided to take the rest of the day off at work after my appt to go shopping with Dh. I got some apple juice to hopefully get baby participating this morning.

Good luck with your scan :happydance: can't wait for updates x


----------



## ab75

Good luck swtpink babi xx
So do I mummy, maybe I won't live in my pj's now lol. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: I still live in my pjs, nothing beats them ha. Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, so do I. Dh will be surprised when he gets home as I am actually dressed today xx


----------



## ab75

That made it sound like I usually am not dressed, but I meant in pj's, not naked lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I knew what you meant as I'm the same, although today I'm feeling quite good I'm in pj bottoms but my new maternity t shirt :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol, everyday I wear pj bottoms. Dh just came home and said, wow, your new clothes must be comfy as your not wearing pj's, lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: I'm just deciding weather or not to call the mw as I'm having awful pains in my upper stomach, If I move position the pain increases significantly and every so often it gets very sharp, I've been googling but all I can find is stuff about pre eclampsia, I'm not sure weather I should call the mw or not x


----------



## ab75

You should phone just to be on the safe side. Hope you are ok. Baby is maybe just pushing something up towards your ribs xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tried to call her but it's gone to voicemail, it's eased off abit now after I went to the toilet :blush: I'm just having some water see how it goes in the next hour xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, so the scan went fine. Besides me trying very hard to keep from crying, but baby is a boy.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congrats Babi! 

He is a cute, at least I know me and OH make good looking babies :haha:

I'm munching on my pepper (pear) waiting for Hollyoaks, been into town today with Nan which was nice. 

I have just read through all the posts and literally can't remember what was said :dohh: My memory has been awful today x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww congrats on team blue pinkbabi!

Hope ur ok mummy.

I'm super tired tonight. Oh was awake since 5 and I couldn't sleep properly so now I'm feeling it. My appetite has completely gone again except for me really wanting kfc or chinese and being completely skint until next Friday :-(
My bump buddy that I met on here when I was pregnant with katie came round today... its crazy to think I met on here and now we're really close and our girls get on really well :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome to team blue!!!

Carly - that's lovely, the same happened with me and a few girls off here we met up a few times but only one of the girls Out the few I became good friends with.

I wish my appetite would go away I can't stop eating lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's such a shame we're so far away :sad1: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where abouts is everyone exactly? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm in Weston (not so) Super mare, I only came here because my Mum and Sister were here for her college but then she hasn't even bothered to go. 

OH got accepted onto his college course which is brill, he's got some hard work ahead of him x


----------



## ab75

Congrats swtpinkbabi, another boy!
Hope you are ok now mummy!
UB, glad your oh got accepted on his course!
I'm in Aberdeen, so far away from you all lol. Wish we could meet up xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm in South Wales, where is Weston super mare exactly? I've herd of it.

Aberdeen is in Scotland right?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Or Weston not so super mare even :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm blackpool... well almost! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw Carly I used to live an hour away from Blackpool! I love Blackpool x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm from Oklahoma in the US.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi all, I'm felling a little better now I think, after some shopping. I have to admit, I was very disappointed earlier. On top of everything else, they still did not take good pics of baby for me to post. I don't get another scan for 6 weeks, so all I have is a pic of his goodies and a hand. I bought a pack n play for the baby to sleep in our room and lots of little outfits. Found a lovely diaper bag also. 

By the way Kiwi, I noticed at Target, they actually sale Honest diapers in the store. I've decided to get a pack and check them out also.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> :haha: I'm just deciding weather or not to call the mw as I'm having awful pains in my upper stomach, If I move position the pain increases significantly and every so often it gets very sharp, I've been googling but all I can find is stuff about pre eclampsia, I'm not sure weather I should call the mw or not x

I hope you feel better soon. Has she called back yet?


----------



## ab75

Aberdeen is north east Scotland.
Were you hoping for a girl swtpink??
Yay a whole weekend with my hubby and the girls. Smyths is opening a new store so we were meant to go but girls have been naughty so dh said they are not going! We'll see, they always get round him xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkbabi - sorry they didn't get you good pictures :( I'm feeling a lot better today but I've had no call back it just went to her answer phone x


----------



## Ziggie

I'm in mid wales :) I'm not welsh though 

I don't have a lot to report really!! Just ticking along!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab I always use that as an excuse when dd is naughty, I say she's having no treats or anything of the sort but I always give in to her, OH however is not so forgiving :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I hate blackpool! 

Well today is a "daddy and katie day" so I'm in bed while him and katie are having breakfast before they go.out to spend the day together :) she's so excited! I'm so tired but I can never get back to sleep in the mornings. I got woken at 5:30ish by my next door neighbour coming home from a.night out :-/ she had loads of lads round as usual and they always sit in her bedroom talking really loudly :-( xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My neighbors are the same Carly. 

I'm petrified of Tuesday as well as excited. I'm scared if they say 'It's a boy!' I'll feel disappointed. Really I wouldn't mind if it's a boy, having another baby Jayden is a blessing, I just can't help feel scared that's how I'll react. 

I'm off out again today to pass the day, I've been out every day now just to pass time :haha: Tomorrow is going to be the worst. What's everyone else up to? 

W-s-M is in Somerset Mummy :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I couldn't cope with neighbours like that, since we have lived here I was woken up at 1am one morning to shouting and screaming from next door, then the woman came out after her hubby or boyfriend who must have stormed out the house and she was screaming in the street at 1am in the morning, seriously?! They've a little girl too. I hope it never happens again 

UB - you'll be fine, I can't wait to hear what your having :) you've done so well not caving for a gender scan :haha: I think either way we all hope for one gender, I won't lie, I felt a tiny bit disappointed when I was told I was having a boy, but that's because I really wanted another girl, but now I'm so excited I can't wait :) it's totally normal to feel a bit dissheartend, but anyway......it could well be a girl! I think it is ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, that sounds horrible. I hate neighbors like that too. People around here just put angry letters in each others mailboxes. Pretty funny lol.

Ub, I felt that way a bit too. Like Mummy said, I think we all feel that way about one gender. Either way, I am so excited for your scan on Tuesday!! I can't wait to hear what you are having. 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi all, I'm felling a little better now I think, after some shopping. I have to admit, I was very disappointed earlier. On top of everything else, they still did not take good pics of baby for me to post. I don't get another scan for 6 weeks, so all I have is a pic of his goodies and a hand. I bought a pack n play for the baby to sleep in our room and lots of little outfits. Found a lovely diaper bag also.
> 
> By the way Kiwi, I noticed at Target, they actually sale Honest diapers in the store. I've decided to get a pack and check them out also.

Glad to hear you are feeling better :hugs:.

I did not know they sold them in stores too!! I am def going to check them out at Target then. Which pack n play did you end up going with? 



ab75 said:


> Aberdeen is north east Scotland.
> Were you hoping for a girl swtpink??
> Yay a whole weekend with my hubby and the girls. Smyths is opening a new store so we were meant to go but girls have been naughty so dh said they are not going! We'll see, they always get round him xx

Yay for family time! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Notes in letter boxes? Really? I'm intrigued :haha: round here no one would dare do that, the police would most likely be involved :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh I forgot to ask, has any of you ladies breasts been leaking? Today it got really bad, went from just tiny spots to a spot as big as my areolas. Also, one breast is bigger than the other (L bigger than R by a lot) and it is really freaking me out!! Any advice on what I can do to fix it or when it will fix itself?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Notes in letter boxes? Really? I'm intrigued :haha: round here no one would dare do that, the police would most likely be involved :rofl:

Yeah lol, it is pretty funny. MIL actually had that happen to her once because one of her dogs was barking at midnight. The funny thing is, it was a letter from someone who loved to throw parties at like 3am in the morning. She wrote a funny letter back too lol. I was so amused! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: that is hilarious! I guess with writing letters everyone can easily get their point across, I love that idea! ;)


----------



## Ziggie

Is anyone thinking of having a 4d scan? I wasn't really thinking about it, but my friend has a DVD of her 20 week scan (normally 2d scan) and it was ace to see, and her little boy can see it and ask questions about it :D it got me thinking maybe I want a DVD too :lol: 

They recommend them between 24 - 28 weeks and I'm 24 weeks on Tuesday....

Plus it'd be cool to see baby again :D I felt like my 20 week scan was really quick!


----------



## Kiwiberry

We are going back in at 30 weeks to get a 4d scan! The place we want to suggested 28-30 weeks.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

We're not getting a 4d scan this time either I really want to wait until birth to see how much this baby looks like Jayden did. 

I think I've done very well not getting a gender scan :haha: I'm actually glad I didn't now! I do feel as though it maybe a girl but that might be because I'd like a girl so much ifywim. 

I think I'd much prefer to be sending letters than screaming people in the street :rofl: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, I really hope you get the girl you want!


----------



## Ziggie

My problem is once I get an idea in my head I find it really hard to shake it!!!!!! Damn it!!! Best tell the OH now :D

I'm lucky I live in a lovely little village and we have no immediate neighbours :D we can make as much noise as we like (within reason). People are generally considerate round here as it's so small, you can't just blend in and get away with stuff.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Not sure if any of you ladies saw my post on the last page, but have any of you ladies breasts been leaking? Today it got really bad, went from just tiny spots to a spot as big as my areolas. Also, one breast is bigger than the other (L bigger than R by a lot) and it is really freaking me out!! Any advice on what I can do to fix it or when it will fix itself?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Everyone else round here is really nice it's just her next door that's a pain! When I moved in she had just split with her kids dad so she had all night party's all the time and smoked weed so bad it stunk katies bedroom out and she had to sleep in her travel cot in my room for a couple of months! She regularly had different druggie boyfriends too who would bang on her doors and windows for hours after arguments... she's a delight! 

My boobs have been leaking too :-( I get dried colostrum on my Nipples all the time so I have to keep washing them... maybe get some breast pads? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have some pads! I am just scared about my boobies being deformed :(. The L is a lot bigger than the R one. By a HUGE amount. I feel so ugly now!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwiberry said:


> I have some pads! I am just scared about my boobies being deformed :(. The L is a lot bigger than the R one. By a HUGE amount. I feel so ugly now!!

Does the left seem to leak more? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carlyp1990 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I have some pads! I am just scared about my boobies being deformed :(. The L is a lot bigger than the R one. By a HUGE amount. I feel so ugly now!!
> 
> Does the left seem to leak more? XxClick to expand...

They seem to both leak about the same. Although today, the R one leaked a lot more than they ever leaked before. Now that I really think about it though, it seems like I notice my R leaking more often than I notice the L one leaking.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are having a 4d scan about 27 weeks I think.

I've noticed dry colostrum round my nipples as well, not all the time just now and then. Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

ab75 said:


> Aberdeen is north east Scotland.
> Were you hoping for a girl swtpink??
> Yay a whole weekend with my hubby and the girls. Smyths is opening a new store so we were meant to go but girls have been naughty so dh said they are not going! We'll see, they always get round him xx

Yes, we were both hoping for a girl. I actually noticed his little package as the tech was measuring his leg. I was immediately sad... When she said its a boy, it's was completely silent in the room. My Dh said nothing, he just looked at me. After it was over he said, maybe she's wrong. No way, that baby was already packing and you could tell :haha:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy, that sounds horrible. I hate neighbors like that too. People around here just put angry letters in each others mailboxes. Pretty funny lol.
> 
> Ub, I felt that way a bit too. Like Mummy said, I think we all feel that way about one gender. Either way, I am so excited for your scan on Tuesday!! I can't wait to hear what you are having.
> 
> 
> 
> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm felling a little better now I think, after some shopping. I have to admit, I was very disappointed earlier. On top of everything else, they still did not take good pics of baby for me to post. I don't get another scan for 6 weeks, so all I have is a pic of his goodies and a hand. I bought a pack n play for the baby to sleep in our room and lots of little outfits. Found a lovely diaper bag also.
> 
> By the way Kiwi, I noticed at Target, they actually sale Honest diapers in the store. I've decided to get a pack and check them out also.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better :hugs:.
> 
> I did not know they sold them in stores too!! I am def going to check them out at Target then. Which pack n play did you end up going with?
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Aberdeen is north east Scotland.
> Were you hoping for a girl swtpink??
> Yay a whole weekend with my hubby and the girls. Smyths is opening a new store so we were meant to go but girls have been naughty so dh said they are not going! We'll see, they always get round him xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for family time! :happydance:Click to expand...



We ended up going with this Baby Trend one from Target. We are going to probably get the matching travel system. I'm still torn because I love the one with the bassinet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ab75

Glad you are ok about your boy now swtpink xx
ub I am sure you will have a girl xx
I won't be having a 4d scan, I like seeing what baby looks like when it is born.
So.....we went to Smyths, girls got a pink monkey each!! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Just sat looking at this :D

https://i60.tinypic.com/11aew5t.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looking good zig!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Zig I envy your slim frame! :haha: 

My boobs have been different sizes since I stopped BF Jayden I felt like a freak when I noticed it. One is much lager than the other :haha: 

Back from town now, we went into Select and there's SO many nice clothes I want! 

Nan got the baby some muslin cloths and a baby towel lol 

I popped into poundland and just had to get a pot of lucky charms, I'm so excited to have them tomorrow morning :dohh:

When we were in town also I walked past a group of men outside a barbers and it sounded like he coughed and said fatty :sad1: I may be wrong but when I heard what sounded like fatty I had to ask my mum if my belly looked like fat or pregnant :rofl: x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh err I'm not slim at all. Very curvy 14/16 here with G cup boobs lol think it's a flattering angle


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh UB - If someone did say that then they are god dam bloody rude, cheeky git I would love to of seen what he looked like! 

What are lucky charms? :blush: I love the pound shop you get good bargains in there.

Me and dd have done nothing today it's been absolute rubbish! OH is still at work but he's back soon, I could kill for a glass of red right now! :( I totally miss my weekend wine nights :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He must of only been about 20-22 Mummy and lucky charms are a childhood cereal I used to have :) 

I may just have to try that angle too, Zig :haha: 

I'm just waiting for my phone to charge so I can go have a nice hot soak in the bath. Baby is having a right wriggle tonight so I won't be surprised if I can't relax in there lol 

OH spoke to his mum again this evening and his brother and all the clothes, well apparently he's still got things like the walker, door bouncer, car seat, moses basket and toys. Fingers crossed babas a girl it will save one hell of a lot of money! haha x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yummy Lucky Charms sounds good. I might have to pick some up for a snack.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that would be so handy wouldn't it! Fx'd for your girly :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Zig I envy your slim frame! :haha:
> 
> My boobs have been different sizes since I stopped BF Jayden I felt like a freak when I noticed it. One is much lager than the other :haha:
> 
> Back from town now, we went into Select and there's SO many nice clothes I want!
> 
> Nan got the baby some muslin cloths and a baby towel lol
> 
> I popped into poundland and just had to get a pot of lucky charms, I'm so excited to have them tomorrow morning :dohh:
> 
> When we were in town also I walked past a group of men outside a barbers and it sounded like he coughed and said fatty :sad1: I may be wrong but when I heard what sounded like fatty I had to ask my mum if my belly looked like fat or pregnant :rofl: x

How rude of them :(. People are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wouldn't of mind if I had makeup and hair done but I didn't so I didn't have much confidence anyway lol 

I wish I had got another pot, I ended up eating the charms last night and they were soooo good <3 :haha: 

OH let me stay in bed this morning AND he made me a bacon sandwich in bed, he must be in a good mood lol. 

What's everyones plans for today? 

YAY to 20 weeks today :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - that's exactly what I'm doing now, layed in bed waiting for my bacon, I guess we picked good ones ;) lol. Madeleine is still sleeping too so that's a bonus!

Today OH is taking Madeleine swimming and then where going to look for a new bed and mattress as this mattress has had it it's so bad for my back, OH wouldn't agree to a bed but he takes up too much room and I need my space for my growing up (so I said) :haha: so king size bed here we come! I can't wait :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, Congrats on 20 weeks! 
Mummy, Yay for swimming! I love swimming! 

I have no plans today other than to clean up a bit. I am getting so anxious just staring at the baby room wishing she was here already.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I know what you mean, when I look at the little outfits I just get so excited wishing it was December!

I hate swimming, I feel so self conscious in a swim suit!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - I know what you mean, when I look at the little outfits I just get so excited wishing it was December!
> 
> I hate swimming, I feel so self conscious in a swim suit!

Me too :(. That is why I wish we had a pool. We can't put in one in the backyard because it costs double to install one. They have to do some weird stuff with the pipes and draining. The Cary housing administration does not allow above the ground pools. I have been begging MIL to install a pool lol. We were going to check out "endless pool". They allow those, and its above the ground so hopefully we will get one at some point. My fingers are tightly crossed. 

https://www.endlesspools.com/


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow they look gorgeous!! I'd love one in the garden! That would be amazing if you could get one x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Oh wow they look gorgeous!! I'd love one in the garden! That would be amazing if you could get one x

I really hope we can. OH and I are really trying to convince MIL lol. Maybe when the baby is born and we start doing swim classes we can convince her.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've not taken DS swimming yet I feel quite bad, the most he's had is a bath and paddling pool. He's so moody today, first thing he was a happy chappy we went to the park, got back and did some painting and now he's just throwing things and screaming for a blimming bottle :dohh: 

The F1 is on today till 3:30 then I plan to watch loads of films and tomorrow I have NO idea lol 

That pool is gorgeous, I miss living in Spain. We had a lovely big pool.

We have a superking bed which I used to love but the bedding is so expensive and since having a bump it's so uncomfortable! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, sorry about your son. Hope he is in better spirits soon!

We used to have a California King size bed. We recently downsized to a King and got the memory foam - gel mattress. It has that cooling gel in it! I love it so much, it so freaking comfortable and supportive. We spent a pretty penny on it but it will last us at least 20 years (guaranteed by the company).


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He's okay now :) 

I googled the gel mattress and it looks amazing I could just flop down on that and starfish :haha: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

It is amazing!! The best bed I have ever slept on. The new waterproof covers are brilliant too. They are lighter than a sheet but magically no water gets through! It is brilliant.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That mattress sounds amazing! I'm just sat in the cafe waiting for oh and dd to finish swimming, I feel guilty not going in with her but I hate it lol, maybe when I've had baby and got my beach bod :haha:

Not long now UB till the scan!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've promised we'll go when I'm noticeably pregnant :haha:

I'm so excited but nervous too. Jayden is coming with us so I hope they don't turn him away. I'm placing my bet on a little boy lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

They can't turn him away UB he's only a baba x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm going to take him in the pram anyway and take munch and his leappad. I'm gutted it's a bank holiday or the scan would of been tomorrow! I guess as soon as tomorrow comes that's it, as soon as I go to bed it's coming AHHHHHHH super excited. I want today over with!!! :rofl: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I'm going to take him in the pram anyway and take munch and his leappad. I'm gutted it's a bank holiday or the scan would of been tomorrow! I guess as soon as tomorrow comes that's it, as soon as I go to bed it's coming AHHHHHHH super excited. I want today over with!!! :rofl: x

I can't wait!! :happydance: 

I fell asleep 30 minutes ago for a nap and woke up to a horrible nightmare!!! I dreamed I was out shopping and you guys were there LOL (don't know how that would be possible). Anyway, I was out looking for my cat's and asking you guys if you seen them. Then I rode a bike home down a dark scary road and when I got home I was yelling out the door for my cats to come home. Funny thing is my cats are indoor cats!! ><

I was so terrified when I woke up! I had to find all 3 of my cats and give them kisses :cry:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless! Pregnancy gives us weird dreams. I remember when I was pregnant with Jayden someone put him in a huge oven, weirdly he looked like he does now! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Eek so exciting UB!!

Aw kiwi that's awful :( I thought for a minute the nightmare was because we where all there :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Eek so exciting UB!!
> 
> Aw kiwi that's awful :( I thought for a minute the nightmare was because we where all there :rofl:

LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've been out for lunch and I am stuffed I got so uncomfortable afterwards I just wanted to lay down :haha: it was lovely though, then we went and bought a mattress :) I'm excited to try it out tonight, plus OH is working nights so I get it all to my self :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awesome Mummy!! What kind did you get? What did you have for lunch too? 

OH is coming home around 5pm to bring me a caesar salad on his break! :happydance: 
I have really been craving chicken caesar salads this whole pregnancy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's a funny name I will have to look at our receipt but it's a little bit of memory foam, with more springs or something, but it's soooo comfy! 

For lunch I had double chicken and melted cheese burger with chips, oh and for starters I had motzerella and tomato balls in bread crumbs (they where amaZing)!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I wish I was craving salads :( lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have heard of those kind of mattresses! I hear they are comfy and super supportive! That kind of mattress was actually our alternative choice. We decided against it only because we wanted to test out memory foam / gel. 

Your lunch sounds so yummy!! I am getting really hungry now lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Gel sounds so comfy! I will let you know how I get on with the mattress in the morning :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening ladies I am stressing SO much. There's these pop ups on my baby and bump called alldaysavings and I cannot get rid of them! They are flipping me off (putting it nicely) :growlmad: everything has a damn pop up :( 

I'm just waiting for OH to get back from putting son back to bed and watching a movie :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can you not block the pop ups UB? Usually you have that option x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

OH did a system restore which finally got rid of it *breathe*

I cannot wait to get to bed tonight and get tomorrow over with OH MY GOSHHHH :haha: 

I weighed myself today but totally forgot to mention it, the scales say I am now 11 stone. 5lbs gain in 20 weeks isn't so bad :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great UB! I weigh 12 stone nearly now, it's ridiculous and I'm only 5ft. Before I had Madeleine I was 8stone, since having her though I never shifted all the weight. I'm really determined after this baby that I want to shift all my weight and get back In good shape x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Evening ladies I am stressing SO much. There's these pop ups on my baby and bump called alldaysavings and I cannot get rid of them! They are flipping me off (putting it nicely) :growlmad: everything has a damn pop up :(
> 
> I'm just waiting for OH to get back from putting son back to bed and watching a movie :) x

What type of browser do you use hun? If you are using firefox or chrome there is a plugin you can get at the google store or on the firefox page. This plugin is called something like "no scripts". I would install that and restart the browser. It will help a lot. Also, get adblock plugin. Both firefox and chrome have it. It will get rid of 90% of adds and popups.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> I've promised we'll go when I'm noticeably pregnant :haha:
> 
> I'm so excited but nervous too. Jayden is coming with us so I hope they don't turn him away. I'm placing my bet on a little boy lol x

Good luck on Tuesday UB


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I've been feeling a little depressed today. Pretty much been a couch potato all day also. I'm actually glad to be going to work in the morning, I need some excitement. I hope you all had a good day.


----------



## DolceBella

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, so the scan went fine. Besides me trying very hard to keep from crying, but baby is a boy.

Congratulations!! I know you were hoping for team pink :hugs:



Mummy to be x said:


> Welcome to team blue!!!
> 
> Carly - that's lovely, the same happened with me and a few girls off here we met up a few times but only one of the girls Out the few I became good friends with.
> 
> I wish my appetite would go away I can't stop eating lol

Ugh... Now that I'm not sick anymore, all I do is eat! I really don't want to gain more than I have in the past. I have to be careful.



Ziggie said:


> Just sat looking at this :D
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/11aew5t.jpg

Adorable pic!



UniqueBeauty said:


> OH did a system restore which finally got rid of it *breathe*
> 
> I cannot wait to get to bed tonight and get tomorrow over with OH MY GOSHHHH :haha:
> 
> I weighed myself today but totally forgot to mention it, the scales say I am now 11 stone. 5lbs gain in 20 weeks isn't so bad :) x

5 lbs is great! I hope you have a wonderful scan!!

I think I managed to catch up on all the posts. I'm on holiday at the beach this week, enjoying perfect weather so far. We've announced to the families that we're having a third girl. I took pics of everyone holding up cards with their choice of "team blue" or "team pink" card, then they popped their black balloons. Pink confetti sprayed all over the room! My girls had so much fun! 

On another note, tell me if you think I'm being totally weird..... So, I haven't announced my pregnancy on Facebook or even told some of my friends yet. We sorta fell off with our usually gang of friends and haven't seen them in a while. I don't want to tell them over the phone or by text, especially since we live so close to them. I feel that if they really cared about me, they would make efforts to get together, and then be able to find out in person. But I haven't spoken to them all summer. At this point, I'll just end up showing up to the Christmas party with a baby in my arms, and they'll say "who's baby is that?" :haha: As for Facebook, I wonder if I'm just getting more private as I get older?? I dunno...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, I've been feeling a little depressed today. Pretty much been a couch potato all day also. I'm actually glad to be going to work in the morning, I need some excitement. I hope you all had a good day.

So sorry you are feeling depressed :hugs:.
Yay for work though!!

UB SCAN IS ALMOST HERE!!! :happydance:
Not sure, is it Tuesday yet in UK? LOL Or is there still 1 more day?


----------



## Ziggie

Dolce I put a photo on Facebook of my dogs and a baby book, but no scan pics etc... I don't know why but I feel it's more private. I won't share many baby photos either, I'm planning to set up a password protected private website to share them with family and friends. I cringe when I see parents splash their baby lives over Facebook. Imagine if our parents had done that when we were growing up!!! Nothing is sacred anymore!!! Lol!!! 

This baby has been so active the last couple of days, I'm not sure it has slept!! Must have been having a growth spurt!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Facebook did not exist when our parents were growing up (neither did the internet lol). I have no issues showing off my baby on facebook!! I am so excited to do that too. It's not like anyone can see my page unless their my friend so I see no issue with it.

I am sure if Facebook did exist, my parents would have done the same thing. In fact, when I did have my dad added on facebook, he posted pics of his new babies all the time.

It is no different than hanging photos on your wall for everyone to see who walks through your house. Or taking pictures on your phone and showing them to everyone you know.


----------



## ab75

Kiwi, its 8am mon morn here!
Oh Zig you're almost at V day!!
Morning everyone, 1 more sleep ub!
How was your mattress mummy? We got a new mattress a couple of months ago but I am still uncomfortable every night. Looking forward to dh starting nights lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning Ab! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I'm not on facebook as I don't see why people need to plaster their lives on their for everybody to see. Fair enough for people to keep in touch if they live a distance away from friends and family but its not for me. Each to their own tho xx


----------



## ab75

Good morning kiwi xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> I'm not on facebook as I don't see why people need to plaster their lives on their for everybody to see. Fair enough for people to keep in touch if they live a distance away from friends and family but its not for me. Each to their own tho xx

Most people love to share their lives :). I know I do with my friends and family. Not like I have random ppl on my facebook or anything. Everyone who is friends with me on facebook is someone I met. With the exception of 1 or 2 ppl from BnB. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE sharing my life, and I will continue to do it. I also love reading about other ppls lives. I just love knowing everything lol.

I feel it makes us more connected with one another <3. Most people do not take the time to pick up the phone and see how others are doing. Especially since it can be awkward if you have not spoken to that person in a long time, but with facebook and social media you have the option to connect with others and check up on how they are doing.


----------



## Ziggie

I live nearly 4 hours from mine ab, which is why I want to set the website up. For me it's more about the child's right to decide what they want to share with the world and when. If they want to post their baby photos for all to see later in life, then they can!! At least they get a choice in it.

I have friends who share every last comment and details their kids make/do. Like, when they've had a bowel movement practically.... These kids will have had nothing made private!!! Seriously, I wonder what those kids will think when they're older!!

I will share some now and then if they are particularly cute I imagine, but I don't want to plaster their whole lives on a social networking site. I'd like to try and make good old traditional photo albums too!! In fact, photo printer is on my 'to buy' list!!!

And I share my life too.. Within reason :) but my life is my choice to share.... Think that's my thinking anyway. I will let kiddo decide what they want to share :) it's been a blessing for me living away from family and friends, but I also know the darker side of Facebook as I work with kids.... Omg it's a NIGHTMARE!!!! I plan to have pretty strict internet use rules :lol: no privacy on what they use until they are old enough to keep themselves safe.


----------



## Kiwiberry

There are a lot of choices babies can't make till their older. That does not make it bad thing. I think its a ridiculous argument to say that lol. I love photo albums too. Its not like we won't have any just because we share pictures on facebook.

If you want to share some, thats cool but you shouldn't think bad on ppl who choose to share more than you do.

EDIT: I had to take out don't in case you already saw it. Was re-reading my post and thought it sounded rude so I put shouldn't instead.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave:

One more sleep! :happydance: I got to sleep quite quickly considering. It's going to be like trying to get to sleep on Christmas eve tonight. 
Sorry you're feeling down Pink :hugs:

I'm on Facebook and I upload photos of my son but that's not everyday. I have my Nans side of the family in Australia and other parts of the UK and for some reason nobody keeps in touch over the phone anymore :shrug:

I would really love to get my sons photos on the laptop printed off but there's honestly about 5,000 images on there, how can I do that?! :haha: I'd hate for my laptop to have a problem and I lose them all :cry: 

What's everyone's plans for today? It's grey and miserable outside but I don't want to stay in again :nope: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> One more sleep! :happydance: I got to sleep quite quickly considering. It's going to be like trying to get to sleep on Christmas eve tonight.
> Sorry you're feeling down Pink :hugs:
> 
> I'm on Facebook and I upload photos of my son but that's not everyday. I have my Nans side of the family in Australia and other parts of the UK and for some reason nobody keeps in touch over the phone anymore :shrug:
> 
> I would really love to get my sons photos on the laptop printed off but there's honestly about 5,000 images on there, how can I do that?! :haha: I'd hate for my laptop to have a problem and I lose them all :cry:
> 
> What's everyone's plans for today? It's grey and miserable outside but I don't want to stay in again :nope: x

You could upload them to an SD card and then take them to get developed! Not sure how much that would cost though lol. Probably a pretty penny or w/e you guys use for currency. 

I am lucky, MIL has a photo printer.

and.... gm UB! :happydance:

I am actually going to make a baby book. Just have to go out and get the book to start. Any cute ideas?


----------



## ab75

I agree with that Zig. I don't mind sharing parts of my life that I choose to share. We moved from a small village where everyone knew, or thought they knew, everyones business. I hated it but thats just me. We had issues with dh ex knowing our business and trying to make our lives hell, stopping him seeing his son, and telling everyone he didn't want to see him etc. I am now very private with what I share to anyone. 
(Just to add, he didn't want to stop seeing his son, he lived 8 doors from us, she moved in after us, he used to see his 3 year old playing in the street! Been to court numerous times, but she has told so many lies that it is unbelievable. He used to stay with us every weekend until one weekend he started crying, because mummy told him if he cried daddy would take him home, then he wouldn't have to stay again and she would get more pennies from daddy(csa). So now dh has a huge legal bill, her solicitor is trying to take him to court to pay ex's legal bill, and he see's his son one Saturday every few weeks, if she says he is not busy! )
Sorry for the rant, there is a whole lot more but not really appropriate for here. Just wanted to explain a bit why I am private lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

See that is where a lot of ppl are different. I do not live in a small town, and nor am I friends with any of my neighbors on facebook. 

I just think its kind of hypocritical to say "I dislike how ppl share their lives on facebook, but yet I do too". With the only difference being how much you do it. Whether you do it a lot or do it a little, its all the same to me. Not calling you ladies hypocrits, just saying thats what it sounds like when ppl say things like that. 

I have my facebook locked down. The only ppl who can see anything other than my profile picture are ppl I am friends with. I can totally understand why you are private. If I was ever put in a situation like that I would probably be the same way.

I also want to mention, I don't live anywhere near anyone I used to know IRL. They are states away, since I moved to NC to be with OH. I don't know anyone here. The only ppl I have added from NC are OH's family which are also not in the same state. Most of his family lives in Saracuse NY or long island.


----------



## ab75

Hey ub,
I have loads of pics that I need to get printed too. Last time I had a load I used an online printing site. Worked out a penny a print! I'll need to do the same again before this baby arrives.I love llooking at photos xx
Girls want to watch the Cbeebies prom and then paint and draw!
My niece was up on sat and she is really good at art so she is going to do me some jungle animal canvasses for babys room!

ub, I hope you are having a girl, I've got a box of stuff here ready to post lol xx


----------



## ab75

Kiwiberry said:


> See that is where a lot of ppl are different. I do not live in a small town, and nor am I friends with any of my neighbors on facebook.
> 
> I just think its kind of hypocritical to say "I dislike how ppl share their lives on facebook, but yet I do too". With the only difference being how much you do it. Whether you do it a lot or do it a little, its all the same to me. Not calling you ladies hypocrits, just saying thats what it sounds like when ppl say things like that.
> 
> I have my facebook locked down. The only ppl who can see anything other than my profile picture are ppl I am friends with. I can totally understand why you are private. If I was ever put in a situation like that I would probably be the same way.
> 
> I also want to mention, I don't live anywhere near anyone I used to know IRL. They are states away, since I moved to NC to be with OH. I don't know anyone here. The only ppl I have added from NC are OH's family which are also not in the same state. Most of his family lives in Saracuse NY or long island.

I am not being hypocritical! I am not on facebook and I never said I disliked anything!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> See that is where a lot of ppl are different. I do not live in a small town, and nor am I friends with any of my neighbors on facebook.
> 
> I just think its kind of hypocritical to say "I dislike how ppl share their lives on facebook, but yet I do too". With the only difference being how much you do it. Whether you do it a lot or do it a little, its all the same to me. Not calling you ladies hypocrits, just saying thats what it sounds like when ppl say things like that.
> 
> I have my facebook locked down. The only ppl who can see anything other than my profile picture are ppl I am friends with. I can totally understand why you are private. If I was ever put in a situation like that I would probably be the same way.
> 
> I also want to mention, I don't live anywhere near anyone I used to know IRL. They are states away, since I moved to NC to be with OH. I don't know anyone here. The only ppl I have added from NC are OH's family which are also not in the same state. Most of his family lives in Saracuse NY or long island.
> 
> I am not being hypocritical! I am not on facebook and I never said I disliked anything!!Click to expand...

I was talking about Zig  and im not saying anyone is hypocritical. I am just giving something to chew on. I was too lazy to quote ppl so i just responded to everyone in one big post. Sorry if I made you feel any type of way.

As for painting, is it safe paint? I don't know much about it, but I really want to try it with our lil girl when she is old enough. I just don't want her to eat it and get sick lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have my Nans printer here, I could get some photo paper and spend the day printing them all out, I love albums. I have no idea how much photo paper costs though, I might see if my Nan has some when I go to see her later. 

That's very generous of you Ab thank you! :hugs:

My scan is at 1:40 but they're about 30 minutes late every time. I won't be drinking loads of water again though, I nearly peed when she did the 12 week scan :rofl: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have my Nans printer here, I could get some photo paper and spend the day printing them all out, I love albums. I have no idea how much photo paper costs though, I might see if my Nan has some when I go to see her later.
> 
> That's very generous of you Ab thank you! :hugs:
> 
> My scan is at 1:40 but they're about 30 minutes late every time. I won't be drinking loads of water again though, I nearly peed when she did the 12 week scan :rofl: x

1:40 today????

Here in the states, photo paper costs around $6.99 for 100 sheets of 4x6, 50 sheets of 8.5x11 is $4.44 on Amazon.

LOL get a 3D printer and make a 3D model of your baby!!! XD I wonder if anyone has ever done that lol.


----------



## ab75

Yes it is childrens paint, so no toxins. But I also supervise them to make sure they don't eat it!

ub, you can get photo paper in the pound shops but its the amount of ink that costs a fortune I think. We got a printer that does photos so we need to try it. Need to get a new laptop tho as this tablet is crap! 
Lol, I can remember my 20week scan with Zara, I had to stop and go to the loo, was so uncomfortable trying to hold it in xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

1:40 tomorrow Kiwi :D I wish it was today! It would of been if it wasn't a bank holiday. 

I was looking on amazon and I could get 500 sheets for 45 pounds. I don't know which paper is best so I'll keep browsing. I want about 2000 sheets :haha: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> 1:40 tomorrow Kiwi :D I wish it was today! It would of been if it wasn't a bank holiday.
> 
> I was looking on amazon and I could get 500 sheets for 45 pounds. I don't know which paper is best so I'll keep browsing. I want about 2000 sheets :haha: x

Oh darn! My hopes were up for a second lol. I thought I somehow got the date wrong. Had me all excited.


----------



## Kiwiberry

LOL sorry I just have to share, my good friends birthday is today so I posted on his facebook. We joke around a lot so I posted this video lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyxNY20wcDw


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love that :rofl: my son was giggling along to it lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I was laughing so hard tears were coming out of my eyes lol. I can't wait to see his response when he watches it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies! 

Well my backs not sore for the first morning in a few weeks so yay for the new mattress ;)

I'm on Facebook but I don't use it much, I used to use it a lot and post a lot of pictures of my daughter etc but a bit like abs situation I had a big issue with privacy so I am more wary as to what I put on Facebook now.

What's everyone up to today? We need to do food shopping, OH got to work for 1am last night and they sent him straight back home saying they didn't need him! So when I woke up at about 2am I got a fright when he was layed next to me in bed lol

Kiwi - love that video :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad you are feeling better Mummy!! I bet that new bed did wonders for you!! 

I have no plans for today as usual :cry:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I bet that was nice Mummy. 

DS is watching show me show me, I HATE it :haha:

We really need a new bed or even just a decent mattress, ours is just literally foam. With a baby coming AND Christmas I think it will have to wait. 

I am going to get dressed and get ready to go out in the rain, I might even take a pot and go pick some blackberries just for fun :haha: Jayden is always on about wanting to pick them :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love picking berries!! Strawberry season passed for us a few months ago. We went a lot to get the berries. It was amazing, and they tasted so sweet and yummy!

One for the bucket, one for my mouth! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I know how you feel, when my OH does day shifts I have nothing to do it's rubbish! I need to make some friends :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

If only we all didn't live so far apart :cry:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - I hate show me show me too!

Aw I bet Jayden will love that have fun :)


----------



## ab75

Show me show me does my head in, as do most of the progs on cbeebies. Zara loves mr tumble, that drives me nuts lol.
Glad you had a good sleep mummy.
Have fun ub.
We have been painting. Going to have homemade soup for lunch then take the dog out maybe, got aches and pains in my bump today so might not go a walk xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

What kind of soup AB? I LOVE home made soups. Especially big pots of it lol! 

My lower back and hip bones (back part) have been really bothering me :(. I hope it is not something I did wrong.


----------



## ab75

It is just vegetable and lentil soup.
I had spd with Zara, but think it was just bcoz I had the girls close together. Hope I don't get it this time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab your girls are so alike and Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is so cute! You have such a lovely family <3.

What exactly is SPD and do you think I have it?


----------



## ab75

Thank you ladies. They do look quite alike.
Kiwi it is pelvic pain during pregnancy. There are various degrees of it, and different treatments. If your pain gets worse just tell your doc or midwife.

Well that soup was yummy and I feel like I have had something healthy for baby, although I do try to eat healthily normally but I still eat crap in between! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow, I was reading up on it right now. It actually sounds exactly like what I have. I thought it was normal :shock:. 

I am def going to be talking to my doctor about it.

Not only is it in my back, but its in the inside of my leg up against my bone as well. I also notice my hips and lower back start really hurting when I get up out of bed sometimes and it makes it hard to move around.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi i would definitely mention that to your doc! 

We've just been food shopping and spent neat 200 pounds!! OH nearly had a heart attack at the check out :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol, its so expensive for food shopping. We spent 70 quid in morrisons on sat just on a few bits and pieces xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's where we went ab, to morrisons. We've bought some fresh salmon for dinner, the NHS says your not allowed too much in pregnancy though so it will just be a small portion for me :) we are going to have sweet potato with it too and veg, yummy! I tried to swap the chocolate for fresh fruit but we still ended up getting chocolate too :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my goodness Mummy :haha: My OH needs the career your OH has I'd love to do a huge shop like that :thumbup:

I'm back from Nans and had to do the tidying up even though OH had been home. Today has gone quite quick to be honest. I still have to sort all the clean clothes out, load the dishwasher and hang the washing out :coffee:

I can't even remember what I've read now and what I was going to say..

My Nan has ordered Jayden some name tags for his nursery bits and also ordering him a Little Life bag too :haha: he's either going to be a bumble bee or a spider. I hate spiders but the bag is adorable x


----------



## ab75

One more sleep ub.

Zara is so proud of herself, usually when she says, cheese , bus, yes etc she misses out the S. She just said mummy see I say yesssss. Lol, I have had her saying loads of words ending in an S sound and she is so happy with herself. Keeps saying mummy clap your hands for me, lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless her. I'm trying to get Jayden to say his name properly, he calls himself Jaynen :haha: 

I forgot to say, your girls are adorable Ab! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol UB he had a lot of savings from his army redundancy money. :)

I'm so excited for your scan UB :haha:

Awww how cute ab! I'm in the process of trying to get Madeleine to say her Ts and say pardon instead of what! I do bring her up correctly honest I just don't know where she gets it from :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Thanks ub.

Lol mummy, we always say to Zoe do you need a poo or a pee? But she will say I need the toilet! Very polite lol, I don't know where she gets it from! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Kids huh, OH says OI a lot so Jayden comes over and shouts OI :haha: 

5 ish hours till bedtime, C'MON! :wohoo: I'm so nervous ladies :dohh: not of anything being wrong but of the sex :shrug: :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I say that too ab, but Madeleine always calls a poo a wee :rofl: think she gets embarrassed lol :haha:

Aww UB you'll be fine! I know what you mean though, what times the scan at?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's at 1:40 but no doubt I won't get in there till 2, they are always late. For some reason it's in the xray department. I didn't go there with Jayden x


----------



## ab75

Ub I am so excited for you, its like waiting on my own gender scan again. I keep thinking what if they got mine wrong lol, but dh says he is defo a boy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's what I felt like with everyone's scans, it felt like it was my own :haha: 

So what do you all bet I'm having?! 



Here's the photos for a reminder :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet girl! Deffo! :) 

I couldn't be worried if they got mine wrong because he was opening his legs at Both scans :haha:


----------



## ab75

Girl!!
Lol, I know mummy but I was the same when they told me Zara was a girl!!

My oh was talking to his mum on sat and she said that one of his friends had been talking to her and she told him that I was pregnant, dh said oh I never bothered texting anybody as its old hat now! I was annoyed thinking he wasn't excited about this baby but he said he just thought that his friends wouldn't be as bothered this time, lol, I suppose he's right, everyone will be used to it by now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I still haven't told my auntie, I need to do it but we live so far away from her I don't like to do it through text message but I don't think I have a choice. Lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So many people have said girl now. I'm just going to stay 50/50 they was I'm not disappointed lol

I've just had an hours long bath, washed my hair now sipping a milky coffee waiting for The 100. Jayden is still awake I have no idea how because he's not even napped today, he's going to sleep like a trooper tonight! :coffee: x


----------



## ab75

We're watching the football, Zara was bedded at 7 and Zoe went just after 8. I think I'll just watch the 2nd half in bed, lol, totally shattered xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think OH was waiting for muggins here to put Jayden to bed, typical. 

I'm going to watch the 100 then get him to bed because If I don't he won't get to bed till gone blooming 10 oclock :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB it's so exciting to see what your having!

Well iv spent most of the day relaxing after an eventful night on delivery suite due to chest pains and struggling to breathe :-( me and baby are both Ok though, thank god!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad you and baby are okay Carly. Must of been a bit frightening x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I couldn't cope if Madeleine wasn't in bed for 7, I love my chill out time :haha:

Carly so glad your ok Hun x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad you are ok Carly! 

Mmmm pizza for dinner! :D Time to take the prilosec lol.


----------



## DolceBella

Carlyp1990 said:


> UB it's so exciting to see what your having!
> 
> Well iv spent most of the day relaxing after an eventful night on delivery suite due to chest pains and struggling to breathe :-( me and baby are both Ok though, thank god!

I'm glad you're feeling better now! That must've been a miserable night! Did they say what was going on? :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Glad you and baby are ok Carly.
Mummy, I get stressed out if the girls are carrying on at bedtime and up late lol.
Oooooohhhh ub, todays the day xx


----------



## ab75

Oh I forgot to say, dh felt the baby last night, he was pushing his head against my belly(baby not hubby lol)and hubby was able to feel him.

21 weeks today, will post bump pic later xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Oh I forgot to say, dh felt the baby last night, he was pushing his head against my belly(baby not hubby lol)and hubby was able to feel him.
> 
> 21 weeks today, will post bump pic later xx

That is so exciting!!! Congrats :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab that's amazing! I've only felt baby on the outside once I can't wait for oh to be able to feel him, he's so active when night time comes though :haha: 

Speaking of bump pictures I've not done this weeks yet!

UB - where are you? aren't you awake yet? It's today!!! Wahoooo!! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: I've been awake since 7! I slept in Jaydens bed because last night he was a pain in the bum in ours. I definitely prefer his bed!! 

I have the majority of everyone on Facebook saying they think the baby is a girl :haha: 

I'm so exciiiiiiited :happydance: 

Todays little bump :haha: :cloud9:


x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! ALMOST TIME!!!! :D
Mummy, Our little princess is the same way lol. Always active at night.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I hope they change their sleeping patterns once their out of the womb :rofl:

UB - not long to go now make sure you update us all right away ;) :rofl: I'm also betting girl! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Updated last post and added todays bump photo :D

I have no internet in the hospital but I'm going to my Nans straight after so I'll quickly come on then and tell you all! :D x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, lol yeah me too....
UB, I vote girl too!! :D

You better let us know right away or else! :devil:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great bump UB it's definitely a girl bump ;) :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Great bump UB it's definitely a girl bump ;) :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

All this time I have felt as though I am carrying a girl and since the scan has been close I'm skeptical :rofl: 

Either way I will have a beautiful baby in another 20 weeks. I just hope the baby is okay :D x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> All this time I have felt as though I am carrying a girl and since the scan has been close I'm skeptical :rofl:
> 
> Either way I will have a beautiful baby in another 20 weeks. I just hope the baby is okay :D x

I was the same, all the way through I thought I was carrying a boy then when it came to scan I started to think it could be a girl and she is! 
Hope everything goes well for you!

The hospital just said it was probably bad reflux and abit of panuc attack due to the pain when breathing. Thanks everyone.... oh was petrified Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ysH2Glw5w


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm sure everything will be fine can't wait to hear your update :)

Carly - that must of been so scary! Glad your ok now :hugs:

Kiwi - that video is funny :rofl: so true though ha x


----------



## ab75

21 week bump.


Just had to take Zara to a&e again, pulled elbow again! So sick of it, nothing they can do, just say she will grow out of it. Poor wee princess.

Looking forward to your update ub. Hope you get your girl xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Lovely bump Ab!

Poor Zara :( probably a silly question but is it painful? 

The nub in the scan photos are very girly so it will definitely put the theory to the test lol. 2 more hours to go :) x


----------



## ab75

When it happens, she cries, and then she doesn't bother too much while waiting for doc to fix it, still plays etc but her arm just hangs limply by her side. As soon as she see's the doc she starts screaming and then it takes him 2 secs to fix it and she is fine. Think its time I learned to fix it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab I hope she's ok. Xx

UB OMG your having your scan right now!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, awww poor Zara :(. Is this a common thing for her? I feel so bad. Lovely bump btw! 
UB, Yay for scan!!! I can't wait to hear the official results!!


----------



## ab75

Yeah kiwi it happens every couple of weeks unfortunately, will grow out of it when she is 4 or 5!! Xx



C'mon ub, lol.
mummy, I thought ub's scan was 140pm?!

xx


----------



## Ziggie

No news??!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeekkkk! I'm so excited to hear an update  xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv lost track... what's everyone else having? Lol xx


----------



## ab75

I'm having a boy! Xx


----------



## DolceBella

Third girl for me!



ab75 said:


> View attachment 797081
> 
> 
> 21 week bump.
> 
> 
> Just had to take Zara to a&e again, pulled elbow again! So sick of it, nothing they can do, just say she will grow out of it. Poor wee princess.
> 
> Looking forward to your update ub. Hope you get your girl xx

Great bump pic! Sorry to hear about Zara! Poor thing!



Carlyp1990 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> All this time I have felt as though I am carrying a girl and since the scan has been close I'm skeptical :rofl:
> 
> Either way I will have a beautiful baby in another 20 weeks. I just hope the baby is okay :D x
> 
> I was the same, all the way through I thought I was carrying a boy then when it came to scan I started to think it could be a girl and she is!
> Hope everything goes well for you!
> 
> The hospital just said it was probably bad reflux and abit of panuc attack due to the pain when breathing. Thanks everyone.... oh was petrified XxClick to expand...

Glad to hear it wasn't too serious! 



ab75 said:


> When it happens, she cries, and then she doesn't bother too much while waiting for doc to fix it, still plays etc but her arm just hangs limply by her side. As soon as she see's the doc she starts screaming and then it takes him 2 secs to fix it and she is fine. Think its time I learned to fix it xx

It's called Nurse Maid Elbow, and it's very common. It's also super easy to fix by extended the arm a certain way, it'll pop right back in. Google it and see if it's something you can do yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh yes 1.40pm silly me lol.

I'm having a boy :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ITS A GIIIIIIRL! :pink: Shes perfect! :happydance: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww yay! Congrats UB! I'm so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

OH MY GOD UB!!!!!! wahoooo!!!!!!!!! So pleased you got your girl Hun :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't quite believe it, before we were told the gender her profile looked so feminine! She has a button nose too like Jayden :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Whooooop whooooooop, yay, so happy for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet your so pleased! Great news :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't believe it lol deep down I knew it was a girl but didn't want to think like that. 

There's no mistaking the 3 white lines lol. 

Here she is <3



x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw so beautiful! That's a fabulous scan pic UB :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She moved at that point but when she was doing the scan it was so sharp you could see everything. OH's brother has the clothes ready for us so his mum is going to bring them down when she's back off holiday I can't wait!! I'm pretty much SKINT so can't go out and buy anything :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's so exciting UB :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

OMG I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU UB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Beautiful scan pic. Pm me your name and address and I'll try and send you stuff this weekend if you want xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you girls :hugs:

I have messaged you Ab :flower: 

Anyone have any plans for tomorrow? I have none now till Friday. Dentist BLURGH! x


----------



## ab75

Got it, I'll sort things out tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats UB


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Swtpinkbabi :)

Ab - Thank you again! 

Have you all decided on definite names? 

I can't stop looking online at baby bits! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tomorrow is actually a good day for me. Not so boring like other days. We are going to be getting some cleaning supplies from the store and OH has a haircut apt. I am hoping we can get me some of my shampoo from his stylist too lol (I have to use the no sodium sulfates shampoo).

So far the only names we are trying to decide on is Ella and Riyah. Not really sure how to spell Riyah properly so that people pronounce it right. What do you ladies have in mind for spelling? It is sounded out like Rye-ah.

Oh and here is a funny meme one of my friends posted on facebook lol. Thought I would share since it is adorable!
 



Attached Files:







10606026_10152720427638140_2210655808935921387_n.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> ITS A GIIIIIIRL! :pink: Shes perfect! :happydance: x

Yay!! Huge congratulations!! Welcome to Team Pink! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
I am so tired, lol, wish I was still in bed!! 

This little man will defo be Owen Jack M...... ub. I constantly look online for clothes etc for him lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I like unique spellings but it's like my last name, I get called Lay-he :dohh: :haha: 

This little one is definitely Aimee-Jo :cloud9: 

I have 0 plans today, no money till payday so I can't make a pack lunch to take out lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think this one is definitely Lucy may :)

Well oh has gone to his mum's house to clean her sofas for her while she's on holiday :-/ they he needs to clean the brakes on his car so me and katie are home alone again. We're going to a special event for members at the zoo this evening though so at least we get to do something xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are having Archie as our boys name, Archie Theo Williams :) 

Today I think we are visiting OHs gran and I need to get a few bits like shampoo and conditioner, but apart from that where not doing a lot.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds good Carly, what happens at the event? I love the zoo :)


----------



## ab75

I'm not doing much today, been to tesco for a few bits.
My mum is coming up tomorrow and taking the girls and I to pizza hut, I'll just try and bite my tongue so that I don't fall out with her, I know she means well lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab :rofl: enjoy Pizza Hut, I love pizza!

Are any of you ladies getting back ache? I've just done a post in 2nd tri but thought I'd come here and ask you girls.


----------



## ab75

I'm not getting backache but I keep getting pains under my bump when walking. Starts off like a stitch at one side then goes right under it! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's strange ab not heard of anything like that, I wonder if it's stretching pains? Xx


----------



## ab75

I remember getting pains with the girls but I thought it was further on xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, I get similar pains to that too. It is like a burning sensation for me and it hurts pretty bad almost like my muscle was being worked too hard. 

Have any of you ladies noticed that trying to DTD burns? I feel really tight down there and it burns when we do anything :(. I don't know how to fix it!!!! 

Officially 22 weeks today too!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I don't dtd so I wouldn't know :rofl: I'm just never in the mood :( I really wish I was, poor OH!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay for 22 weeks!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's the opening of a new enclosure for the orangutans so it's like a housewarming lol. They have face painting and animal display, a car show and some other stuff I think... should be good, I hope!

I yet backache and the pains under my bump too, usually when I walk quite far (like the nearly 2 miles to my parents house :'(

Last time me and oh dtd I get the burning/tight/uncomfortable feeling kiwi... its really put me off if i'm honest :-( poor oh! Xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 22weeks kiwi.
Enjoy the zoo Carly.
Yeah the pains are always when I have been walking a lot xx


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all. We're still on holiday at the beach house for the week. Yesterday was a fun day. We drove about 90 minutes to a lighthouse and climbed the circular stairs to the top. Great views! Isabella climbed too and was a trooper, but poor Fiona couldn't go. The rules said you had to be 42" to climb, and she's not that tall yet. She was so upset! Today we're packing food and headed to the beach. Hopefully reading and making sand castles!




Mummy to be x said:


> Ab :rofl: enjoy Pizza Hut, I love pizza!
> 
> Are any of you ladies getting back ache? I've just done a post in 2nd tri but thought I'd come here and ask you girls.

I've been waking up with terrible backaches this week, but I think it's from this awful hard bed I'm using on holiday. Normally I would just feel a little sore at the end of the day, or if I overdid things.



ab75 said:


> I'm not getting backache but I keep getting pains under my bump when walking. Starts off like a stitch at one side then goes right under it! Xx

I'm still getting this too. It's round ligament pain for me. It's the worst!



Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - I don't dtd so I wouldn't know :rofl: I'm just never in the mood :( I really wish I was, poor OH!

I have the opposite problem right now. I'm all up for it, but DH is too tired from work lately! I'm in that good phase where I'm not sick anymore, but I'm also not huge and uncomfortable yet. Bring it on! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon:)

I've been visiting my Nan again today, needed someone to talk to. OH seems to think he's going up to Preston on Monday and leaving me and DS with no food in or money! He then said to take my laptop in and get it on buy back which I am not doing. Were so lucky we'll have nearly everything for this baby already because if he doesn't get a job soon were really going to struggle. Well, we are already :dohh: things are SO much better when he was working. 

Kiwi I also find DTD burns! x


----------



## ab75

How does he think thats going to work then? He can't just bugger off on a jolly and leave his pregnant gf and son with nowt!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know Ab, he seems to think that he's going to go do a weeks work with his 'dad' and then get paid for it, the guy 'dad' is a total arse and always doing his sons over so it wouldn't surprise me if he won't pay him. He stole my OHs tools years ago worth hundreds of pounds which he thinks he's going to get back also. I got a bit teary at my Nans simply because I felt he didn't really think about me and Jayden before he decided to go and she said if that does happen she will help. 
It's so frustrating because we do have money coming in it's just getting eaten up by bills and his debts. On the OTHER hand if he does go away get paid we will be better off for a few weeks and my food will last me longer lol. He will be bringing all the baby clothes back too so that's exciting :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB he can't bloody do that to you!!! Your twenty weeks pregnant with his child, that really is out of order, tell him he can go once the cupboards in the house are full of food and you've got a bit of cash to get by while he's away. I'd kill my OH of he did that to me, Infact I wouldn't let him back in the house if he went :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Unfortunately this is what my OH is like. I have told him I'm not taking my laptop into the shop, I think he was expecting to get to Preston with some of the money. I have asked him how he's getting there and he said getting a days insurance so I asked him where he's getting the money from and he said he doesn't know. I will keep you updated :haha: 

Oh and Happy 22 weeks Kiwi :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Gosh you definitely shouldn't have to put up with that :hugs: I hope he doesn't dare to leave you high and dry while he buggers off! Xx

I've just had a lovely bubble bath, I bought some new things for the bath in morrisons so when I got home I left OH downstairs with dd and shut the bathroom door :haha: it was heaven!


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> Unfortunately this is what my OH is like. I have told him I'm not taking my laptop into the shop, I think he was expecting to get to Preston with some of the money. I have asked him how he's getting there and he said getting a days insurance so I asked him where he's getting the money from and he said he doesn't know. I will keep you updated :haha:
> 
> Oh and Happy 22 weeks Kiwi :) x


He "doesn't know??" What a cryptic answer. That would annoy me too!:growlmad:

Girls had a great day at the beach. Despite loads of sunscreen, Fiona has brown legs with the whitest little butt. So cute! Although, the poor girls had sand stuck where the sun don't shine!:haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh bless them! :haha: downside about the beach. 

I'm looking after my Mums dog tonight because shes working and sister is out for a meal, Jayden has loved her being here. 

I'd love a bubble bath right now, I have asdas de-stress bubble bath its lovely x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

URGH I could slap my OH right now. I asked him if he could go next Monday because then I wont be left with nothing. He said 'what difference does it make if I'm here you're a grown woman now I'm sure you'll manage, you get £10 on Monday anyway' seriously? He's still planning on going. Tomorrow after bills I have 10 hopefully 20 quid, I have to get nappies and food and gas to last me.. I swear to god he's living in la la land at the moment! *Rant over* x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw dolce sounds as though your having fun!

UB - that is bloody disgraceful, I bet he'd have something to say if you was leaving him with no money! Whys he been such an arse? :(

I've just Absolutly bollocked my OH, he's just told me the kitten scratched him the other day so he launched her up the stairs, I'm furious with him he made me so upset, I've told him to get out my face tonight. He's trying to justify it now but I'm so cross x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww poor kitty :cat: 

OH would hate it if I left him with no money. I'm not bothered about myself it's Jayden. If he has all he needs when he leaves that's fine, I can find random stuff to get :shrug:

I'm feeling so lightheaded tonight I feel quite dizzy. I might get an early night but I fancy a milky coffee :coffee: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tell him to stock the cupboards with food and then he can go, would he seriously leave you and Jayden with no food? 

Have you eaten? Sometimes I feel dizzy if I don't eat enough, but I'm always wondering what I could eat next so that hardly ever happens to me :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ub, Hope you feel better soon! 



Mummy to be x said:


> Aw dolce sounds as though your having fun!
> 
> UB - that is bloody disgraceful, I bet he'd have something to say if you was leaving him with no money! Whys he been such an arse? :(
> 
> I've just Absolutly bollocked my OH, he's just told me the kitten scratched him the other day so he launched her up the stairs, I'm furious with him he made me so upset, I've told him to get out my face tonight. He's trying to justify it now but I'm so cross x

OMG! What a jerk. That is so horrible. I can't believe someone would do that. That makes me want to cry :(. What a manly man he is picking on a lil kitten.

Sorry if I missed any posts, I g2g do some stuff so I did not have time to read back.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know kiwi I've never got so angry at him in a long time, he made me cry. He totally doesn't get it! He's trying to justify it now but I don't even want to speak to him right now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: I am so sorry Mummy. Must be so hard for you. I hope you snuggle that little kitten and make him / her feel loved <3. He deserves to be punished! Maybe then he will learn not to do it again!

BBL tho ladies! I have a shopping trip to Target :haha:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well he's off to work in an hour for the night so the kitty's will be hopping in bed with me tonight :) yay!


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations UB!! Amazing you got what you wanted :) and why put up with that from your oh?! Where's the respect there!! 

Poor kitten mummy, I'd be mad too!!! 

I'm back at my parents combining work and pleasure... Working an hour from them tomorrow and Friday so staying here and seeing old friends :D I'm just sleepy though I could sleep for England today. Baby has been quiet too after its insanely active weekend!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies do you have any suggestions of a sling safe for newborns that does not spread their legs apart and is not one of those do it yourself ones?


----------



## DolceBella

If you like soft structured carriers, I like the Tula. Otherwise, there are lots of woven and stretchy wraps I like, but those take practice. I also like ring slings. They're a bit easier than learning wraps.


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
Mummy, I get mad if DH gets annoyed at our dog too.

UB, I have been where you are, but without the child, in a past relationship. I used to struggle to make sure bills and debts were paid and my ex used to go to the pub. Only way I got my life back on track was to throw him out, when I eventually realised that it was him that was dragging me down and I've never been happier.
Not that I'm saying you should do that, your situation is different, but he has to realise that you, j and baby are his family, he can't leave you with F all and expect your nan to pick up the pieces. Like you said, if he actually gets paid then great, but he'll be up there, eating, drinking and having fun while you're wondering if you are going to have enough gas! Not fair at all!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lying in bed last night, baby was having his own party for one in my womb, it was quite sore lol, he's either gona be a kickboxer or footballer if last night was anything to go by lol. He's just started again this morning! Love feeling him but he needs to do gentle kicks haha xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi they do a carrier that's like a little pouch on ebay...300895742964 that's the item number for the one I'm watching (can't share a link from my phone)

UB I hope your oh doesn't leave you with nothing :hugs:

Ab I get that too. Kicks that hurt so bad :-(, I think baby just had hiccups!

Iv got a home visit from the health visitor this morning :( I don't know what to expect, I never had this with katie! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You're not going to believe it, checked my balance this morning and I have 4 pounds! luckily it's enough to get Jayden some nappies and he has a dinner in the freezer I found. I have told him to ring his mother because I am not selling my laptop or asking my Nan for any more help. He doesn't seem at all bothered that we have nothing, he's on my phone playing a motocross game. Why do some men never grow up? :dohh: I have eaten though so that's not a problem, it was probably chocolate withdrawal :haha: 

I am going into town today with my Nan to forget about it all for a bit and let OH sort it. She's asked me not to ask OH's mother for some reason :shrug: as soon as he gets his ass a job we will be okay! 

As for the carriers I love the look of the Baby K'tan x


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, I am so sorry about what you are going through :(. I wish there was something I can do to help. Let me know if there is ok? I know you don't really know me so that is probably part of the issue.

I just want to say though, I have been in situations like that and it is no fun. Especially considering you are pregnant and have a LO to look after.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thanks Kiwi, it's good to have people to rant to actually :haha: 

I'm not so bothered about myself I can just live on toast with 'real' butter it's Jayden I am more bothered about, I've never been in this situation since he's been born so I feel like a bit of a failure today :sad1: 

Hope you have a nice time at Target Kiwi! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hehe already went to target! It was fun, went with MIL and OH. We got a lot of stuff!! Including things we did not go there for lol. I also got a new skirt (long) and a new sweater! So cute too. All thanks to MIL. 

Are there any "food banks" where you live? I know here in the US they are all over the place. They give out food daily for people who need it and a lot of places donate fresh food every morning / evening too as part of a routine.

It just breaks my heart UB that you are going through this :(.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have mentioned that to OH but he said he'd never go to one so he'd better get off his ass and get us some money. 

I keep forgetting you're not in the same timezone :haha: 

I am loving the baby girls clothes from Next!! OMG they're gorgeous <3 x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow.... that is so messed up that he won't even take you to a food bank to get food. I mean come on now a lot of people do it and its free. 

What outfits have you been looking at? :)

I hope you don't take a offense, but your DH is starting to sound like a total dick sometimes.


----------



## ab75

Sorry UB, think your oh needs to wake up and realise that he needs to start providing for you, j and baby! You need to eat more than toast. Are there any grants or benefits you could get, hardship fund etc? 
At least you know that your nan won't see you stuck xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I don't know much about the carriers I've never used one Hun.

Oh UB that really is terrible! :( do you get any help on the benifit side of things? There must be something that they can do to help. Your OH needs to get his act together it's not good that you've nothing in the house :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not sure, my Nan said she'd never see me and Jayden go without. He's gone to get J some pull ups from Asda finally. Still hasn't mentioned anything about getting money. I'm so paranoid about leaving my laptop at home when I go out. I really must go wash and dry my hair I just can't be bothered :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Does he have separate money to you? He really does need to man up and get you all some money or food, you can't be living off toast when your pregnant Hun. Xx


----------



## ab75

Take your laptop to your nans. I need to go and straighten my hair, my mum is picking us up at half 11. Its pissing with rain tho and my hair will just go frizzy so I'll end up tying it up lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh are you off to Pizza Hut today ab?

I've not and a shower yet we've not long woken up, I got a call from my OH, he has been working through the night and as he got to one of the stores to drop off a delivery he got threatend with a base ball bat, this big guy came out from nowhere and told my OH he better move and get out of the place, my OH had to call the police! Thank goodness the man didn't hit him with the bat. The best bit is that this guy who threatend him lives right behind the store, and apparently the reason he threatend my OH was because it was too early for deliveries, poor OH I think he's a bit shuck up.


----------



## Kiwiberry

<3 Pizza hut, their bread sticks are to die for! 

Mummy, omg that is freaking scary!! That is so good he did not hit him with the bat though.... 

All I have to do today is clean clean clean!! yay lol.....


----------



## ab75

OMG mummy, I hope your OH is ok. I would've been shitting myself if that happened to me! What an idiot! 
Yeah pizza hut today. My mum really stresses me out but I am going to keep calm, it is only a few hours, the girls are looking forward to going xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I have told him he better had bring it up with his boss.

Ugh I need to clean too :( I need to start sorting out baby's room :)

I love Pizza Hut, I might ask oh if we can go for tea :haha:


----------



## ab75

Well that wasn't too traumatic! Lol. I managed to survive 3 hours with my mum without cracking up. Only one time I had to walk away lol!

Did OH get something sorted out ub? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wish you could have teleported me some of that pizza Ub :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, glad things went ok.

I'm just deciding what to have for dinner tonight I really can't be bothered cooking and OH Is getting some kip from his night shift so I may just order a takeaway I think x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ooooh I <3 takeaway.

What do you have in mind Mummy, also what is Kip?


----------



## ab75

Is your OH ok after the nutter with the baseball bat mummy?

I'm not hungry tonight, I'll just have cereal and toast I think and dh can have a freezer dinner. The girls just had homemade soup as they ate loads at lunch xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kip is sleep kiwi :) 

Yeah he's fine thank you ab, he told his boss and his boss said he should of shoved the base ball bat down the mans throat :haha: although quite funny I wish his boss would of taken it more seriously. 

Mmmm home made soup!

Kiwi I think tonight it's going to be curry or pizza, I've just been to b&m bargains (the home store) and bought some love hearts for the wall that light up, their kind of like a straw effect they are nice and look cosey :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ub, Mmmm homemade soup!! 
Mummy, that sounds so cute with the lights! Can you show a pic by chance? I love wall lights :). I used to hang christmas lights in my room when i was younger. I never had curry, have always wanted to try it though!

Tonight OH and I are having Italian pot roast and jasmine rice! MIL is on the Keto diet so she does not eat with us unless its one of her "cheat" days".


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah sure I will get a pic! Oh my goodness you've never ate curry? That sounds so crazy! You definitly need to try it kiwi it's yummy!! What is Italian pot roast? That sounds delicious x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :wave: 

I can't believe you've never had a curry Kiwi!

Mummy my OH probably would of shoved the bat down his throat :rofl: 

How's everyone this evening? :coffee: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm good thanks just waiting for oh to wake up so I can order food. Did you manage to sort things out UB? X


----------



## ab75

Those lights sound cool. I love heart things. Not got b&m here, only home bargains. I'll get my sis to have a look for me xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well my Nan has offered to lend my OH the money to get up to Preston but has to pay her back when he's home. I don't know what I'll do about meals yet though, I have burgers and sausages in the freezer and a secret fiver. 
I just gave J a kiss goodnight and my OH stank of fags when he's meant to of quit 5-6 weeks ago, he sniffed his top and hands and said well I shouldn't do but how else would I smell fags :S Little confused. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

No b&m ?!? I love that store it's fab! X


----------



## DolceBella

Tonight is oven roasted rack of ribs that marinated all day, and side of garlic butter mushrooms. We had another fun beach day! I don't want to go home on Saturday. We have an 8hour drive home. :wacko:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Well my Nan has offered to lend my OH the money to get up to Preston but has to pay her back when he's home. I don't know what I'll do about meals yet though, I have burgers and sausages in the freezer and a secret fiver.
> I just gave J a kiss goodnight and my OH stank of fags when he's meant to of quit 5-6 weeks ago, he sniffed his top and hands and said well I shouldn't do but how else would I smell fags :S Little confused. x

Bless your nan that's lovely of her. She's so kind. 

Ugh how is he affording the fags?? Is he still going to go to Preston if you have no food in? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Dolce where are you on holiday? 

I love the accessories from b&m. 

I have the dentist tomorrow and I have to walk 1.9 miles there and that again back at 4:50 UGH I really want to cancel but I shouldn't really. I'll have to make Jays dinner and take it with me or something!! 

Mummy I'm not sure if he is because he's had no money for them, I could just smell it on him :shrug: and he's still planning on going to Preston yeah. My Nan has told me that she won't buy food for us while he's here but she's happy to chip in when he's gone :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope the weather stays good for you UB to walk to the dentist!

Lol that's funny, bless your nan. I can't believe he's still going to go though, for all he knows you will be starving at home!!

Dolce - 8 hours?! That's so long :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ah I know, I should be used to it I guess.. If I get food I'll just focus on the money and baby clothes he'll be bringing back :haha:

Do you girls have any cheap ideas for how I can store the baby clothes? Like a wardrobe organizer or something like that. I don't want them hiding away lol

I can't imagine being in the car for 8 hours, 3 is bad enough for my bum :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

I miss b&m mummy, actually I am going to google it, there must be one here somewhere, its a bloody city!
That's sweet of your nan ub.
xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

B&m is the best! 

UB - I don't know if you've heard of dunelm mill, it's a home store? Well Madeleine bedroom is too small to fit wardrobes in so I went in search of draws and I found some kids plastic draws, beautiful designs on them and they where 15 pounds!!! I couldn't believe how cheap they where and they really do look great! I'm getting some for baby too because they do them in blue as well x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolce, I would love love love to go to the beach!! I have not been swimming all summer :(. Hopefully that is what OH has in mind for our anniversary :haha:. 

Ub, I am so glad you have your nan! It must make life a bit easier knowing you have someone in your corner. Maybe your OH was bumming cigs off of other ppl instead of buying them? That could explain how he got them. I know when I smoked and did not have any I would do that all the time lol. 

Mummy, Italian pot roast is just italian seasoned beef. Kind of like the link below only ours was a bit more "chunky" and not as pulled. 

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/italian-style-pot-roast/


I am so excited for tomorrow ladies! Get to go get my mani / peti :D. Going to have a nice day out with OH and MIL!


----------



## Ziggie

I really like dunelm too mummy! Well, we renovated our front room and got a load of stuff from there (rug, cushion, lampshades etc) so was quite impressed!! 

I introduced OH to b&m a few weeks ago lol!! He's a valley boy so he's never seen or heard of such things, but they've opened one in a town near us (near is 45 min away lol) and it's the biggest I've ever seen. And he loved it ha :D it's just great for bargains!! Especially if you're like us and live rurally as we tend to try and bulk buy boring stuff like cleaning products lol


----------



## ab75

I love dunelm too. Always get lots of things from there.
Well no b&m in Aberdeen!! Sent my sis pics of the things I want and she will get them for me.
Working this weekend, so can't be bothered. And dh just text and said he is working 7-11 sat and sun. I appreciate that he is in a new job and he likes the extra money from overtime as it always helps but he is not allowed to use his phone at the new place so I don't hear from him all day, I'll pass him at the door tonight and all weekend. I know that sounds pathetic, lol, but I am used to phoning or texting him. However, it also means that I don't have to go back to work after Owen is born if I don't want to, just have to get used to not speaking to him as much lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm away from my OH and I'm enjoying it lol!!! My hormones are making me struggle to be lovey dovey if I'm honest so a couple of days apart will be ok for me. I don't feel like being cuddley or soppy (which is kind of upsetting for me) but I also reserve the right to be upset if he doesn't try too lol. Omg I'm a mad pregnant woman.


----------



## ab75

Lol, aren't pregnancy hormones great?!

I think I am more pissed off bcoz I wanted to take the girls to Next tomorrow morning and get them boots each, I won't have time now. Might just order them online and take them back if they don't fit! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Baha that's a bit different lol 

I just spoke to him and he's getting the plasterer in to see how much it will be to do the room are making into the nursery.. So I can't complain lol. Our house is very old, has very old lime plaster and that's covered with horrid 60s bobbly textured wallpaper lol!! Used to be his grandmothers house... It all needs stripping but we know what it might leave behind so it's not that easy. It's even on the ceiling.....


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave: 

Mummy I will go into Dunelm on Thursday and see what they have, I can't wait to start getting baby bits sorted. Edit: https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/kids-pink-nature-watch-collection-3-drawer-tower-348365 are these the drawers? 

I have an old 'friend' from Spain who I don't really talk to anymore but we're friends on Facebook and she's expecting a little girl too but she's 27 weeks. Announced her pregnancy when I found out I was pregnant. She's been bragging about how much she has for the baby, I said I'm waiting and she was going on about how much she's spent. It's harmless but she does it with everything. Just brags about how she has things better etc etc. They are better off because her mum and dad stole hundreds of thousands of pounds from a business when we lived in Spain sold up and buggered off to the UK, that's when they got a brand new car and a mortgage. They must still have some of the money because she doesn't work and her OH just has a basic job but always spending :shrug: 

We're keeping Aimee-Jo's name off Facebook too until we announce her birth. She's the type to copy so our lips are zipped! x


----------



## ab75

I would love an older house, I like a bit of character lol.
UB, I would keep the name quiet too if I was you. Its only me, dh and you ladies that know this babys name, everyone else will find out when he arrives. 
Just ordered 2 soft fluffy blankets from amazon, so cute xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave:

We finally chose Riyah Lynn for our baby's name (First and middle). Can't remember if I told you ladies that or not yet lol I have a horrible memory.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Beautiful name Kiwi :)

Ours has a meaning to it, it's not just a name that looks pretty so I'd be devastated if she was to copy us. 

OH has a busy day today bless him he's having to walk everywhere. Here to collage, back home, back to town, back home then come to the dentist with me and then walking home again :haha: good exercise ;) x


----------



## ab75

Nice name kiwi.
Lol, it'll keep him fit ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I like that name kiwi it's sweet.

UB yep that's the draws, they're quite handy for me and fit nicely in the bedrooms. :)

Today I don't think we are doing much I'm so tired this morning! Me and Madeleine have just woken up :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'll get them for her vests and babygrows, thank you. I saw these too for Jayden which would be great! https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/...isation>>>mckv>sUDkAaGyd_dc>pcrid>40697989157

there's so much room in the wardrobe to fill with kids clothes in there :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

They're really good and have more space in those draws than what you'd think. Ooh I like this, there the ones that just hang in the wardrobe aren't they? Great price too!! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am really trying to find some of those wall organizers myself. I can't find any :(. Even when I go under the "organizer" section of buy buy baby. I am so lost as to what to type in to look for. I really want one for the nursery and a bathroom one for all the bath stuff. I don't want the ones you have to hang in the closet either. I want the ones you can hang on nails or hooks in the wall.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I think they'll be In the home section with storage and wardrobes etc x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi I think they'll be In the home section with storage and wardrobes etc x

I looked! :cry: no wall hanging organizers! At least none that you don't have to hang in the closet. There is no room in the closet (filled up with my clothes) otherwise I would get one like what UB linked.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That is strange! Have you tried just typing in Google what your searching for?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah and it comes up with Amazon listings. Looked through those and did not see anything that I would want. OH is on his phone looking now too and so far nothing. I guess my only option is to go into the store and talk to an associate to see if they might be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a shame kiwi!! I hope you manage to find something x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks! I hope so too :(. I have this idea in my head, but whether or not it exists I have yet to find out lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol! I have all sorts of ideas in my head for all over my house, however OH doesn't! :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Lol! I have all sorts of ideas in my head for all over my house, however OH doesn't! :haha:

LOL! Neither does my OH. I bet if I were not around this place would look like a bachelor pad :haha:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I second that kiwi, the washing wouldn't ever get done and he'd live off burgers and chips :haha: 

I just wait till my OH is at work and then I get to work on this place, the other day I pained the living room so by the time he got home it was too late for him to have his say :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

How sneaky of you! :haha:
What color did you paint the room?


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's like a purple kind of shade, I will take a pic :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is it :) upside down lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oooh I love it!! 
That is actually the color of the walls in our room lol. Only I think ours has a tiny bit more red to it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love it too :) everyone has commented on it from OHs family and said how lovely it is! I'm deciding on a colour for the kitchen next lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

What color are your kitchen counters?


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> I love dunelm too. Always get lots of things from there.
> Well no b&m in Aberdeen!! Sent my sis pics of the things I want and she will get them for me.
> Working this weekend, so can't be bothered. And dh just text and said he is working 7-11 sat and sun. I appreciate that he is in a new job and he likes the extra money from overtime as it always helps but he is not allowed to use his phone at the new place so I don't hear from him all day, I'll pass him at the door tonight and all weekend. I know that sounds pathetic, lol, but I am used to phoning or texting him. However, it also means that I don't have to go back to work after Owen is born if I don't want to, just have to get used to not speaking to him as much lol xx

There's always a trade off, isn't there? We may get to stay home more, but then the primary relationship struggles. DH and I will need to have a similar conversation soon. He's due for a promotion next year, but it would mean much longer hours. 



UniqueBeauty said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Mummy I will go into Dunelm on Thursday and see what they have, I can't wait to start getting baby bits sorted. Edit: https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/kids-pink-nature-watch-collection-3-drawer-tower-348365 are these the drawers?
> 
> I have an old 'friend' from Spain who I don't really talk to anymore but we're friends on Facebook and she's expecting a little girl too but she's 27 weeks. Announced her pregnancy when I found out I was pregnant. She's been bragging about how much she has for the baby, I said I'm waiting and she was going on about how much she's spent. It's harmless but she does it with everything. Just brags about how she has things better etc etc. They are better off because her mum and dad stole hundreds of thousands of pounds from a business when we lived in Spain sold up and buggered off to the UK, that's when they got a brand new car and a mortgage. They must still have some of the money because she doesn't work and her OH just has a basic job but always spending :shrug:
> 
> We're keeping Aimee-Jo's name off Facebook too until we announce her birth. She's the type to copy so our lips are zipped! x

Your "friend" sounds obnoxious. I always thought that people who behave like that are just compensating for a low self esteem. And I agree on keeping the name sealed. We'll be doing the same, once we figure it out!



Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 798183
> 
> 
> This is it :) upside down lol

Very pretty!


----------



## Mummy to be x

The kitchen tops are kind of a cream/sand colour x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ooooh that seems like it would match almost anything. What color you thinking? You could do a really pretty blue?


----------



## ab75

DB, our relationship is good, I just miss that I can't talk to him now while he is at work. I only work part time so can't really complain. And I finish at 6pm sat and sun so we still have evenings together.
Thats a nice colour mummy. I keep showing dh wall quotes and love heart things for when we move, he just says "no point me saying anything, you'll do what you want anyway"lol.
Can't wait to decorate and make everything all homely, love it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - everything in our kitchen such as kettle, toaster, bin etc is pink :haha: maybe il paint it a light pink colour, very girly ;) wonder what OH might have to say lol.

Ab - that's exactly what my OH says, he knows he has no say in what I do to this house :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :) 

Things are a bit better today I don't feel as worried as I was. In a way I've had some good news, my Nans sister in law messaged me today which I thought was really bizarre because I don't talk to her. She said 'Becki while I can and while I have the time I'd like to let you know that I think you're a lovely lovely lady. I really wish you lots of luck with your new job, and the rest of your life, new house eventually new baby' I was like :saywhat: that's random, so I messaged back and said thank you I wish it was true about the house but unfortunately it's not. She then messaged me again and said 'Yes but it's on your list!!!! Isn't it.. It will come.. or new flat. XXX' then she had to go back to work. I rang my Nan and asked if she was going booloo and apparently her and her son are physics and have been all their lives. I had no idea! I don't know if you believe in all of that but it made me feel a little better knowing she thought of me :flower:

How's everyone else been today? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB that's great! Fingers crossed for you then :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB that's amazing!! I believe in all that stuff I've had readings and so has my sister. How exciting is that! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Now to wait and see what happens, I've never been told anything like that before. 

I'm so tired I've done way too much walking this week. I was on Amazon before looking at pram shoes for Aimee-Jo I cant choose! I need to go easy on payday :haha: 

Dentist was fine too I need a crown but they won't touch me for another 6 months because my gums will bleed too much. Woolol


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are pram shoes UB? Glad the dentist went ok. :)


----------



## ab75

Ooohh UB that's exciting! Hope it all comes true for you. 

I feel like I have been ran over by a bus, lol, not that I would honestly know what that felt like! My pelvis is aching at the back, hoping its just with lying awkwardly and not spd starting! Going to invest in a bump support band this time I think as I struggled to walk near the end with Zara xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 23 weeks mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy 23 weeks! 

Mummy they're just soft unformed shoes :) 

1: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Co-Floral-...09383548&sr=8-5&keywords=baby+girl+pram+shoes

2: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LH2H...olid=91SD1R8VAL9A&coliid=I2EM3MF3X9407Q&psc=1

I'd like to know if the bump bands work because I might try them, you'll have to let us know Ab :) 

What's everyone's plans for today? I've woken up in a can't be bothered so I'm just going to sit here in my PJs all day mood :haha: OH is just being bloody lazy recently. I assumed we had cat food so I went to feed the cats this morning and he'd put the bloody empty box back, I said to him why the hell did you put an empty box back and not in the bin? I've gone to feed the cats and they have no food. 'Oh I don't know!' he said. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies!!! 

Ab I hope your pain eases xx

Lol UB, I can't stand it when empty boxes and packets get put back in cupboards, my OH does it too. If I ever run out of cat food I give them a bit of ham until I get to the shops :haha:


----------



## ab75

Aaaaarrrrggghhh just typed a reply then it disappeared. 
Thanks ladies, I'll get one next weekend and let you know.

Just popping to tesco, dh will pick us up when he finishes at 11, then I'm working 12-6.
X factor tonight!! Dh hates it and said we can snuggle up and watch a movie, prob thinking I've forgotten its on, lol!

Enjoy your lazy day ub, get oh sent to asda for cat food xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:

Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X


----------



## Ziggie

Omg I'm visiting my parents so in civilisation and went to a mamas and papas, mothercare and baby's r us. Jesus, the prices in there!!!!!!! 

You can buy all the exact same stuff online for half the price. How do they stay in business and what nutters shop in them?! 

I'm glad I've not had the opportunity to look in them before now lol online it will be for me from now on!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I had the money I'd probably shop in them :haha: 

I am ready to nut the OH. I am actually looking forward to having a week to myself!! she STILL hasn't done any tidying apart from putting J's toys away and this is every f*cking day! excuse my french. :dohh::growlmad::brat::gun: I'm going to have a break down soon, honestly! I've been out and busy every day this week while he's done next to nothing and now he won't even walk to Asda with me to get a couple of bits for a tenner..

I cannot wait until payday, that way what ever money comes in I can pay the bills/debts and then go shopping and and treat us. (Me, J and baby) 

How's everyone else doing?! x


----------



## Ziggie

You'd be mad to pay those prices ub!! I could pay them, but I'd rather save my money and treat ourselves to a holiday in October!! Priorities!! It's all the same stuff, no better for being in a shop! 

Your oh sounds a bit of a tool tbh! I assume he has his nice qualities we don't hear about or I'd be wondering why you put up with it!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When he's got money and working he's brilliant but since being out of work he's just so lazy. 

I'd love to be able to shop at Mothercare and treat ourselves. We shop cheap but quality and always have, with our income I'd never go and splash out on those prices :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry your OH is been an arse UB, mine has been lazy this week too, I'm sick of finding his dirty washing just thrown every where when we have a wash basket, then there's the cats litter tray which pregnant woman aren't allowed to touch and he leaves it until I've nagged about 100 times! I know he works hard but there's no excuse for some of the lazy stuff he does. Men eh?!

Well I've spent all afternoon trying to put up madeleines new bed and I've still not completed it :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:
> 
> Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X

I can't believe it either! Bring it on!!

So, our holiday is over. :nope: We've been on the road for 5.5 hours, with one lunch break and one potty break. And we still have 4 hours to go! Here's the kicker..... I couldn't get off of work for the entire week, so I have to work overnight tonight as soon as I get home. Ouch...:cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Working as soon as you get home? Oh my goodness that's awful :(


----------



## DolceBella

I know! I'm having a pity party for one here! I'm going to shower and head right out.


----------



## DolceBella

Well technically, I count as two people now. The baby can have a pity party with me!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:
> 
> Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X

That's madness :haha: I honestly don't want it to go fast because this is my last planned pregnancy :cry: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DolceBella said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:
> 
> Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X
> 
> I can't believe it either! Bring it on!!
> 
> So, our holiday is over. :nope: We've been on the road for 5.5 hours, with one lunch break and one potty break. And we still have 4 hours to go! Here's the kicker..... I couldn't get off of work for the entire week, so I have to work overnight tonight as soon as I get home. Ouch...:cry:Click to expand...

Hope you had a nice time away though! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw dolce :hugs:

UB - aren't you planning anymore? OH wants another pretty much right after this one! I think he's living in cuckoo land!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love more but OH is happy now he's got his boy and a girl lol I said to him no more that's planned but I don't want to be on any birth control because I had crazy periods on it after Jayden x


----------



## ab75

This is my last baby so I don't want pregnancy to fly by. I always miss being pregnant so hoping I'm ok this time as I know its my last lol.
Hope you get a good sleep after work db xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:
> 
> Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X
> 
> Awww Dolce that really sucks!!! :(
> 
> I can't believe it either! Bring it on!!
> 
> So, our holiday is over. :nope: We've been on the road for 5.5 hours, with one lunch break and one potty break. And we still have 4 hours to go! Here's the kicker..... I couldn't get off of work for the entire week, so I have to work overnight tonight as soon as I get home. Ouch...:cry:Click to expand...




UniqueBeauty said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yay X factor! Although I've a weeks worth of hollyoaks to catch up on, hard decision :haha:
> 
> Can you believe that in less than 7 weeks time for us all this thread will be updated to making THIRD tri pass quickly! I remember the awful first days in first tri. It's flying by! X
> 
> That's madness :haha: I honestly don't want it to go fast because this is my last planned pregnancy :cry: xClick to expand...




ab75 said:


> This is my last baby so I don't want pregnancy to fly by. I always miss being pregnant so hoping I'm ok this time as I know its my last lol.
> Hope you get a good sleep after work db xx

I hope the pregnancy goes as slow as possible for you two <3.

Look at my new nails! I love them. It was the first time I got french tips. I got my feetsies done too but no french tip (same color as nails tho!). We had such a great time with MIL. Even OH got his feetsies done! (no nail polish tho lol)
 



Attached Files:







10402526_10202596213695258_7952436072074507872_n.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They're lovely Kiwi :flower: 

I never do anything like that with MIL, I wish I could do stuff like that with MIL :haha: OH barely sees his family, they make no effort to come see him. His mum comes down now and again but that's only 2-3 times a year.. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww that's so sad, so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's sad really because he/we always put the effort in to get up there even though we're without a car now. They all have cars so there's no excuse :shrug:

Me and OH have been together for 7 years today! :o X


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> It's sad really because he/we always put the effort in to get up there even though we're without a car now. They all have cars so there's no excuse :shrug:
> 
> Me and OH have been together for 7 years today! :o X

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! :happydance:

That is really messed up of them. I am so sorry your family is like that. I wish people would really think about what their doing and consider the circumstances others are in. It would be a much better world that way.


----------



## ab75

Happy anniversary UB! Its our 3rd wedding anniversary on tues and 5 years since we got together on Thurs!! Lol, we've had a busy 5 years, 3 babies,2 losses, lots of shit from ex, wedding and house move!
Nice nails kiwi.

I have just sorted all the girls toys,3 bin bags and an old suitcase full of stuff to go to the dump to make way for baby and xmas. Got a wardrobe at my work for a tenner yesterday, brand new in box, it will do to keep baby things in until we move and I can see what will fit in another house. Hoping dh builds it today but plenty time if he doesn't xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love the nails kiwi, I miss getting my nails done I've not had them done in ages!

Happy anniversary UB!! :happydance:

I need a huge sort out too, we've only just moved but I feel like there's just so much rubbish about that we don't need!


----------



## ab75

I was the same mummy but I don't want to move the same crap again lol.

Better go and get ready for work.

Oh, ub, I never had time to go to post office yday, will go on saturday, sorry xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope work goes ok ab.

I've just felt baby kicking high up for the first Time, above my belly button. Usually he kicks really low down so I guess he's moved. I decided to have a feel and I could feel him from the outside! So amazing :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ub, Gl at work! 
Mummy, yay for baby kicks! 

I was getting sad yesterday because I barely felt her kick all day (not at all really). I know it is normal for her to have off days but I could not help but worry. Then I had a really bad dream about it and scared me even more. Hopefully I will feel her being more active today!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did you get your doppler kiwi?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Not yet :cry:, it is still in the mail. I think it will be here around September 8th, same day as my next OB apt.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh that's a shame! Hope it gets here soon for you


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah me too :(. Then I won't have much to worry about in terms of feeling her move.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you! :flower: OH actually helped me clean today I could of had a heart attack :haha: 

I normally feel baby most active in the evening, she's a right wriggle bum. OMG speaking of movements I felt either a bum, head or foot poke out last night it scared me half to death! :rofl: 

Ab it's okay there's no rush :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love it when they start to stick their body parts out! So exciting can't wait to get into 3rd tri!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have yet to feel any limbs poking out :cry:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I definitely think it was a one off I literally jumped from the sofa :rofl: sorry baby!

What's everyone been up to today? 

We've been watching movies and cleaning. Trying to make the most of the rest of the day now that OH is away for 5 days tomorrow x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well today we are heading out with Madeleine along the beach she wants to go out in her roller skates :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I can't wait for the age where J walks next to me without running off and be able to do that. He's still on his reins at the moment or holding my hand because If I were to let go he'd just run into the road :shrug: What age did M walk with you? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

All I am doing is watching shows online :(. So boring!!!!


----------



## Ziggie

We've been for a walk on the beach. First time I've felt a bit waddley!! 

This baby is karate kid I think. Always jabbing me!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

What you watching kiwi?

UB - she started about 2 and a half, she's always been quite good that way but she gets tired easily so I've not got rid of her buggy yet.

I love walking on the beach it's so relaxing and calming


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am watching season 2 episode 9 of Under the dome! I can't wait for new episodes.


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> It's sad really because he/we always put the effort in to get up there even though we're without a car now. They all have cars so there's no excuse :shrug:
> 
> Me and OH have been together for 7 years today! :o X

Happy Anniversary!!



Mummy to be x said:


> Hope work goes ok ab.
> 
> I've just felt baby kicking high up for the first Time, above my belly button. Usually he kicks really low down so I guess he's moved. I decided to have a feel and I could feel him from the outside! So amazing :)

That sounds fun! I can't wait for the kicks to get stronger!


Ziggie said:


> We've been for a walk on the beach. First time I've felt a bit waddley!!
> 
> This baby is karate kid I think. Always jabbing me!!

I'm embarrassed to say how long I've been waddling now!:haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never heard of that kiwi x


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's a Steven King series! :) Not scary, but a mystery.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to go for a late night walk on the beach here but the tide would be in. 

OH made us homemade chips and lasana tonight it was so yummy :icecream:

I've been looking at prams and I'm really taken on the babystyle oyster but it will be the last thing we get for baby. The bebecar prams are lush but I would never spend 800 on a pram :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

There's so many nice prams out at the moment x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Finally built madeleines new bed! I'm so in love :)

Upside down, sorry ladies x


----------



## ab75

Ooohh I love lasagne, we're having homemade kfc, lol, chicken burger with home fries and salad.
Shattered, work was ok but tiring.
I'm lucky, both girls walk everywhere!

Can't wait to get to my bed xx


----------



## ab75

Madeleines bed is gorgeous xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds yummy ab. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Her bed is adorable! 

Although I had a big dinner I'd love a KFC! I feel so hungry lately :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I asked OH if we can have a fall out tonight so I can test Madeleine new bed out :haha:

We had KFC tonight, I'm not a huge fan of it to be honest I much prefer mcdonalds :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely bed Mummy!
I just LOVE KFC biscuits!


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are the biscuits kiwi? I've never had them!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

After watching those videos of mc donalds food vs 'real' food it's put me off it! :haha: 

OH goes away today and he's lost his phone which means I can't contact him for 5 days. I'm sure men just look around things rather than moving things properly sometimes x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mcdonalds may not be the healthiest food but man does it taste good! 
Trust me UB, it could be a lot worse. Besides, the meat is real. It may have other things added but its real food. I watched a video on how their all made! 

The biscuits are nice and fluffy! Here is a pic Mummy!
 



Attached Files:







sides_biscuits.jpg
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

I don't like McDonald's, but I love Burger King, lol. Going on Saturday. I can't wait! 
Thats a shame about the phone ub, I would hate having no contact for 5 days! 
What are you all doing today?
I'm going to do ironing and make cottage pie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that's terrible! My OH doesn't search for thins properly it could be right infront of him and he says he can't find it :haha:

Ab I can't believe you don't like mcdonalds!! Lol x

Kiwi - they look amazing, yummy!

Well we've just been to look at a nursery for Madeleine and it was a million times better than the other one we looked at, Madeleine loved it so much she stayed for an hour and played! I cried when I left her but the staff where fantastic and even sent me a txt saying she was fine etc, when I picked her up she was so happy and playing out in the yard, she is going to start properly tomorrow morning! :)

I'm so looking forward to getting into a routine, we have to pay for this one though so she will only be going 3 days a week but I'm quite happy with that, as that is what she did at her previous nursery :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's a shame you can't get the free 3 year old funding for her. Jayden goes on Thursday morning for an hour I'm so nervous! 

Today I've been to Asda to get more pull ups and a bit of food, I had a quick look at the baby girl bits and it felt like I dream :haha: my face looked as though I'd won the lotto, I must of looked like a right loony :rofl: 
Just blitzed downstairs too so it's nice and clean for while OH's away hehe. My only problem is making 2.33 last on the electric until Thursday :haha: 

I like Burger king too but I love how salty Mc D's chips are! 

I don't think I've uploaded a bump picture to here since 17 weeks either! I will upload one soon :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know not many places do it round here UB. 

Omg how are you gonna make that last? I hope you do :hugs: 

I love baby clothes in asda their so pretty!


----------



## ab75

I eat Mcds if I have to but I'd rather have BK, just think it tastes so much better and Mcds is usually cold.

Thats fab that Madeleine likes her new nursery.
Is J looking forward to going ub? Zoe starts 2 weeks tomorrow, I know I'll cry when I have to leave her.
I love Asda clothes too, might go for a look at weekend as dh is going out for a bit on Sat.
I hope your electric lasts ub. I used to hate when I was on a meter xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I <3 BK whoppers and their fries are better than Mcdee's too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I cried too ab! 

Well we are out at the Moment preparing Madeleine for her first day tomorrow, she's got a new bag and some wellys (they ask for us to provide them) but we are having trouble finding a rain coat! I've looked everywhere!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is just so cute Mummy <3. I can't wait to start doing things like that for our lil girl!


----------



## ab75

Tesco have got the mac in a bag or a minnie mouse raincoat mummy! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

What is Tesco?


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy - Adorable bedroom!

Kiwi - I agree, those biscuits are great!

UB - I'm glad you had fun looking at girly stuff. It's fun!

Today we're furniture shopping. Not my favorite thing, but it's gotta be done. DH and I are in desperate need of a new bedroom set. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolce, Yay for furniture shopping! Are you getting a new bed too along with the other pieces of furniture?


----------



## ab75

Tesco is a supermarket that sells, food, clothes, electricals etc


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh ok! So kinda like Walmart here in the states.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We tried tesco ab but nothing! Finally we found one in mothercare, we got our Moses basket too :)

Dolce - I love furniture shopping!


----------



## ab75

Yay, my moses basket is from Mothercare too, but 3 n a half years ago lol. Can't wait to get it all set up, its just sitting in the spare room waiting xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

OH is setting ours up now I shall upload a pic when it's finished :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening ladies, just about to get into bed. Tonight has been so boring with OH being away and J in bed! He rang be before and started going on about being away for 2-3 weeks! I said to him I thought you were coming back at the weekend to bring money home but instead his non biological twit of a dad has said he will buy my OHs van off him (which my nan lent him the money for) and then he can work this week for to get his bros BMW. I said no I'm not hsppy about it but we'll see. He said it's not set in stone. I'm going to be waking up with golf ball eyes now :dohh: First he's missing Js first nursery visit then he's talking sbout being away which means he will miss the 2nd and the 3rd his real start date. He says he's doing it to ulearn us money but he's on about getting a car first?! Urghh. Sorry again but I needed to rant, I'm so upset. Apparently he'll know more tomorrow because these ideas were just thrown at him when he got there. 

Ever feel like scooping your sleeping child up and bringing them into your bed for cuddles lol I need a cuddle x


----------



## ab75

Morning! 
Well UB thats crap! So no money just trading a van for a car. I'd be a bit worried that the bmw was ready to pack in if they are willing to swap it for a van!! Hope he isn't away for 3 weeks!
Baby been very active all day yesterday and started again this morning, I love feeling him, dh felt him loads last night too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's awful if that where me I'd tell him to get his backside back home when he planned to in the first place, no discussions! I'm sorry but he can't just decide to leave you for extra time like that. I think all his prioritys are wrong as well, a car? What about you and Jayden! 

Aw ab that's so sweet. My OH hasn't felt baby yet x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww UB I hope ur oh does what's best for you all as a family xx

Ab it's great when they're moving all the time isn't, my little bump never stops wriggling now! I managed to get a video of her kicking the TV remote off my tummy! She's kicked both oh and katies heads too when they've been lay on my tummy lol.

I need to do something with katie but unsure what :-/ i was going to take her to the library but she has some books which are way way overdue and im abit embarrassed :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly - could you go to another library? :haha: 

I'm sure they'd be fine about your over due books, don't worry :)


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 798709
> 
> 
> Finally built madeleines new bed! I'm so in love :)
> 
> Upside down, sorry ladies x




Kiwiberry said:


> Dolce, Yay for furniture shopping! Are you getting a new bed too along with the other pieces of furniture?

Yeah, we need the whole set. After 7 stores, we didn't really find anything we fell in love with. It was a good start though.



UniqueBeauty said:


> Evening ladies, just about to get into bed. Tonight has been so boring with OH being away and J in bed! He rang be before and started going on about being away for 2-3 weeks! I said to him I thought you were coming back at the weekend to bring money home but instead his non biological twit of a dad has said he will buy my OHs van off him (which my nan lent him the money for) and then he can work this week for to get his bros BMW. I said no I'm not hsppy about it but we'll see. He said it's not set in stone. I'm going to be waking up with golf ball eyes now :dohh: First he's missing Js first nursery visit then he's talking sbout being away which means he will miss the 2nd and the 3rd his real start date. He says he's doing it to ulearn us money but he's on about getting a car first?! Urghh. Sorry again but I needed to rant, I'm so upset. Apparently he'll know more tomorrow because these ideas were just thrown at him when he got there.
> 
> Ever feel like scooping your sleeping child up and bringing them into your bed for cuddles lol I need a cuddle x

I have definitely picked up a sleeping kid before! Sorry OH is being rotten. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Carly, I was always told not to worry if the girls books were late, still embarrassing tho lol.
Yeah I love feeling him move around.
Going to get ready and take the dog out, don't know how far I'll get, my pelvis is killing me xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I am pretty sure he'll just do what he pleases. I will be telling him to send me most of the money because I know he'll spend it. I'm the one who can just stick it in a jar and leave it but he 'lives for the moment'. This BMW is up for a grand do he'd get 500 for his van and what he makes this week goes towards the BMW. He said we need a car (yes) but can you imagine the insurance on a BMW!? I wish he'd think of us as a family I really do but at the moment I don't know if he is.. 

Last night I got a video of baby moving, she was going wild it was amazing. Belly shaking and parts being pushed up :haha: <3 I've put OHs hand there before now when she's kicked but he couldn't feel it, he definitely would of felt them last night. 

What's everyones plans today? I'm popping into town but that's about it :shrug: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

They closed the other library down so we only have one near us now :-( the books are about 4 months late :rofl: at least they are getting them back though, they should be thankful for that I suppose as katie loves them and knows them word for word (probably because she's had them so long!)


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB that's really not on, the petrol and insurance will be stupid amounts for a BMW and as it stands you need all the money for your family! I'd be telling him if he gets the car then to stay in Preston because you need someone who prioritises his family and you would be better of single. 
I'm supposed to be viewing a house today but im really unsure as oh doesn't want to move there xx


----------



## ab75

UB, I'd go nuts if dh did that. I have been in your situation tho but I never had kids with him, so I know how you feel, kinda!

Happy 23 weeks Carly.

I'll post 22week bump pic later xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I really hope he comes to his senses and stops been a dick (sorry ;))

Ab I hope your pelvis pain eases soon. 

Well today it's madeleines first proper day at her new nursery I'm so scared I feel sick, she's all excited but if she crys when I leave her I will be so upset :( I'm really looking forward to getting back into some routine though, six weeks is a long time!:haha:


----------



## ab75

Thanks, going to get a support band at weekend. 

I hope M enjoys her first day, she's probably looking forward to getting back to her routine too. That reminds me, I've got a letter to hand in to Zoe's nursery, I'll go that way on our walk xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope M has a nice day Mummy! 

I don't think he's thought about us much, I was told I'd get a text in the morning when he gets up and I didn't even get that lol. When I talk to him later I'm going to tell him that if he's going to stay up there he can bring me the money down that he earns this week for me and J. If hes doing this to 'provide' for us then he can't say no. I'm probably going to see him tomorrow because he's driving to Southampton on a job. I thought to myself if he does work away I'm just going to feel like a single mum and that terrifies me. I'll keep ypu posted as to what he does but I'm having that money!! I can guarantee he hates the idea. :haha: 

I'm not going out till 11 and I've done all the cleaning already. I'm so bored! Jayden just wants to watch Charlie and Lola lol. 

£1.67 on electric today, stuck the dishwasher on so I'm a little paranoid as to how much it's going to use! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I hope he comes to his senses! He needs to man up Hun, I'm sorry.

Madeleine was fine, waved me off and went to play, I was the one with tears in my eyes lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm stuck in a rut at the minute, just can't get motivated to do anything in the mornings. I need to snap out of it because it's starting to drive me mad. I need to get katie in a proper pre school so she can go 5 mornings then ill be in a routine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that's what drove me mad too, I had nothing to be organised for etc and some days I didn't get dressed till lunch time, it was awful, I can't live without my routine x


----------



## ab75

I'm the same, lol, just get up and laze around. Xx
Glad M was happy going to nursery.
Hope you get the money ub xx

So, just got back our walk as the woman across the street came out her door. I have spoken to her a couple of times since we moved here. Never b4 has she said anything about me being pregnant.
Her,"how are you keeping."
Me,"I'm good thanks how are you."
Her,"this will be your last then?"
me,"yes"(but thinking wtf has it got to do with you)
Her,"was it planned?"
Me,"of course it was planned"
Her"oh really?"


How fucking cheeky and rude is that? I wished I had said no I might have another 3 and yes it was planned as were all 8 of my pregnancies! I am raging now lol xx


----------



## ab75

here's my 22 week bump xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies!! :)
Lovely bump Ab!


----------



## ab75

Good morning xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god!!!!!! Cheeky bitch!! Who the heck asks if the pregnancy is planned?! I'd be furious!

Gorgeous bump ab!

Morning kiwi :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Two more weeks until our anniversary!! OH says he has something special planned a getaway at the beach and a present when we get there!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds so exciting kiwi!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know!! I can't wait!!
I thought the pregnancy was making time go by so slow, now this is added on to it lol! 

What you ladies up to today? Not much for me other than watching "Falling Skies" to catch up to the season finale for season 4. OH will be bringing me a yummy salad for lunch on his lunch break so I have that to look forward to!


----------



## ab75

I know, I don't even know the stupid bitch! 
Just bcoz she only has 1 child doesn't mean everyone is the same, or bcoz I am having a 3rd doesn't mean that I don't know how to use birth control. I'm 39, not 12, so what the fuck has it got to do with her! Xx


----------



## ab75

That sounds exciting kiwi.
it's our anniversary today but we don't do anything special, and dh is at work anyway. He did write a lovely message in my card that made me cry lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy anniversary ab!!

Silly cow, you should have told her you where planning at least 3 more ;) :haha: wonder what she'd of said then! X


----------



## ab75

Thanks. 
I wish I had but it actually surprised me with what she said! I can't believe she actually said this will be your last! Like what has that got to do with her or anyone. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww how sweet Ab! 

I can't believe people act like that :(. LOL yeah like Mummy said, I wonder what her reaction would have been lol. That would have been funny to see.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jealous that's what it is! X


----------



## ab75

Lol, she is a bit of a weirdo! Maybe thats it!

Oh I am so so tired today, can hardly keep my eyes open xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy anniversary ab! I can't belive how people think they right to comment on your life just because your pregnant! Drives me mad! 

Aww kiwi your oh sounds so cute! Me and my oh don't really acknowledge our anniversary lol.

Well we went to the library, I owe £6 in fees from one book... whoops!
Just had some yummy cheese and tomato on toast and a cup of tea for dinner, off to the park in a minute to keep katie happy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm cheese On toast!! 

I've just picked Madeleine up from nursery, she had a great day the staff said she was brilliant and made them all laugh with her little character :)

I managed to clean the whole house while I was child free, it's a tip again now madeleines back lol.

Enjoy the park Carly!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we didn't make it to the park, katie saw the water fountains and wanted to play in those instead so now we're home n she's in some nice warm clothes waiting for a.hot chocolate :) I have a pounding headache now too and she wants to play her games (kerplunk, pig goes pop, etc) I have done zero amount of housework today :-(

Glad madeline had a nice day mummy :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I know that feeling Carly, madeleine is hyper this afternoon! I've just moved all my living room around, I drive OH mad but I get bored so easily and I wanted it more cosey looking now winter is on it's way, I love winter!


----------



## ab75

Lol, I used to be forever moving things around. Not as many options for that in this house tho.

Glad Katie and Madeleine had good days. We walked up to Zoe's nursery to hand her form in and they gave her tshirts that I had ordered, lol, she carried them all the way home, all proud of herself. They have been out playing all afternoon so hopefully they will sleep longer tomorrow, but I doubt it lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless it's the little things that make them proud of them selves, I love it :)

We have a really weird shaped living room so I sat and racked my brains for a while to decide how I could organise things, in the end I halved the corner sofa :haha: OH will have something to say about me moving furniture when he sees it :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy Anniversary :)

My internet is so slow today it's going to be going backwards soon:growlmad:

That's a great bump Ab. I was meant to take mine but I'm too busy being lazy :sleep: 

Things are good here at home, Jayden is always so well behaved when his Dad is away! 

Glad M enjoyed nursery Mummy, I'm so nervous for Thursday x


----------



## ab75

Lol mummy, I got told off by dh on sun for tidying toy room. He told me not to build the wardrobe as I built our furniture when preg with zara and zoe's when preg with her lol.

Glad you are having a good day ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - enjoy your lazy day Hun.

I wouldn't have a clue how to build furniture ab :blush: I think I'm rubbing off on OH though he called me this morning to say he had ordered some wall transfers for our living room and he ordered Madeleine a big frozen wall mural, plus some wall transfers for baby's room :)


----------



## ab75

Oh thats good, lol, as long as you like them.
Does he just treat M like his own? Tell me to piss off if thats too nosey! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: don't be daft! Yeah he does ab, he's brilliant if I'm honest, takes her out all the time, even after a night shift before doing anything else he will do something with her, he bought all her things for her new bedroom like her bed etc. whenever he goes and buys baby an outfit or something he will pick her something up too. He's great :) x


----------



## ab75

Thats really good. I used to be like that with my stepson, even b4 Zoe came along it was me that went out and bought him clothes etc for when he was with us, sad thing is he doesn't know any of that now as his mum has poisoned him against me so much. I just take a step back now, its not worth the stress and upset anymore xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's awful ab, why would someone do something like that? Bitch! 

Madeleines dad is a waste of space if I'm honest, only bothers when he feels like it so I've cut contact with him, if Madeleine asks then she's more than welcome to call him or see him but since she spent a week with him a few months back she's never mentioned him sinse xx


----------



## ab75

Pisses me off when people are like that, at least M has your oh.
my stepsons mum comes across like the victim to everyone, but she is a lying manipulative little bitch. Congratulated dh when we had first mc together, actually said congratulations on losing your baby! Then sent a long text when I was pregnant with Zoe saying that he was selfish for having another child and he should put his son first. Shd has done lots of nasty things to us but I know its just bcoz I have the life that she wanted.(I don't mean that in a big headed way, but she can't keep a man as she has so many issues).
She said that stepson could go to our wedding(after dh consulted a solicitor) but only until b4 the reception started and only if dh took him back, not grandparents etc. So dh had to leave our wedding and get back in time for reception, an hour round trip! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, wow I am so sorry! She sounds like a total waste of air. How can people be so cruel? If that was me and she said that to me she would be missing teeth no joke. I know violence is not always the answer, but it would have felt good for me to knock her ass out. 

Ub, glad you are having a great day!

Carly, Glad you and your lil one are having fun at the park! 

Mummy, how cute of your OH! So nice of him to treat your lil girl that way.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow ab that is vile!!! What a nasty piece of work she is!! Ugh!! :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Just want to say that you ladies have been wonderful! I have loved all the stories you share and enjoy reading them every day! 

I just want to let you know though, that I might be leaving BnB for awhile. I have a facebook for any of you that use it and want to add me. Just send me a PM and I will respond and give you my link. 

No need to worry about me, I am just not cut out to be apart of online community's. I am a very sensitive person, and as OH pointed out to me the other day I was much happier when I was not getting stressed out by some of the posts people make, or how they act, or even how they treat me / others. I think it is time I take my leave. I wanted to explain this, so you wonderful ladies that I have been talking to for awhile now did not worry about me. I will update closer to my due date and make sure you ladies know whats up! I will also check back around the time of you ladies due dates to see how you all are doing as well.

Sorry, I know this seems sudden but it has actually been something I have bee contemplating for awhile now. I hope all of you have a wonderful time enjoying your pregnancy and I only wish the best for all of you <3.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh kiwi I hope your ok Hun. I see you've gone offline now so I don't know your name to add you on Facebook lol. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you're okay Kiwi, we'll come after you if there's no update :haha: 

I've been through all the posts and can't remember what I read again, my memory is getting awful lol

What's everyones plans today? I think me and Jay are just going to chill in today as we've been out everyday so far and out again tomorrow x


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. 
Well about 5ish last night I felt awful, headache, felt faint and extremely tired. Poor dh came in from work, bathed the girls, brought washing in, made dinner and put girls to bed. I don't think I had enough to eat yesterday. Feel loads better today, slept from 9 last night.
Enjoy your chill day ub, we are just going to do things inside today too xx
kiwi, I am not on fb, but good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! Glad your feeling better today ab,

I dropped Madeleine off at nursery this morning but she cried today :( if was awful! She was fine on the way there, so excited.

I'm just going to chill out this morning I popped into tesco on my way back home and got Madeleine some paint and colours, she needed new. Then I will pick her up this aft when OH gets home :)


----------



## ab75

Aaww mummy, sorry she was upset. She'll prob have been fine once she started playing.
The girls love painting and colouring in.
Dh told me last night that Singing Kettle are stopping performing(that kids singing show that we went to in July), just managed to get tickets for the very last show which is in Aberdeen in February. Hope the baby doesn't scream his head off lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That was in July?!? I remember when you said you where going there, that's flown by!! Xx


----------



## ab75

I know seems ages away now!
My mums just been in and asked what bouncy chair I want, so she's away to toys r us to pick it up!
DH is going to build wardrobe on sun then I just need to buy clothes, nappies n bits and pieces!
Not long now when you think thats us already in September!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

OHs mum got us a bouncy chair too. We've just ordered our pram in mothercare and on sale they had a cot, change table and wardrobes for 600 quid!! Reduced from over a grand!


----------



## Ziggie

We need to order our cot yet! Seen the one we want though. Luckily my mum has offered to pay for it :) 

Had my 25 week midwife appt today. All fine. Cheeky baby is still lying side to side! Plenty of time to move it's sideways ass :lol:


----------



## ab75

Thats good mummy, I like a bargain lol.

Zoe was still sideways when I went into labour Zig, must've turned herself bloody quick as it only took 90 minutes! Glad your appointment went well xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Two more weeks till 3rd tri for you zig!


----------



## ab75

Ooohh happy 25 weeks ziggy xx


----------



## Ziggie

Ah thanks. I didn't even think of that eeeek!!!!!!!! 

Just had my dentist appointment to and he just announced to me I had to breastfeed as it's good for my gums.... Thanks strange middle aged man!!


----------



## ab75

Never heard of that being a good reason to bf before! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good for your gums? That's new to me, interesting :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't believe i must be the only one who hasbt got a single thing for baby yet! OH isn't sending any money home till this weekend so I think I'll pop out then. I don't know when he's coming home either. Mummy what's the longest your OH has worked away?

Jay has nursery tomorrow and his Ganny is popping along (my mum) hehe.

Is anyone else watching Killer Schoolgirl? Crazy how some people are like that :(

I'm finding it hard to get on here. Ive got no internet till tomorrow and I'm on my phone. 


Has anyones bump been going hard too? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi UB.

I hope J has a great first day tomorrow :)

My OH would only ever do four nights maximum away, he doesn't do that anymore though I didn't like it at all. Why doesn't your OH know when he's coming home?

My stomach often goes hard UB, especially at the top. X


----------



## ab75

Hope Jayden has a good time at nursery ub!
Longest I have been away from dh is 5 nights, first couple of nights is ok but after that I hated it.
My stomach just started going hard yesterday a couple of times.
Going to make cookies today if the girls behave, they were a nightmare yesterday xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm cookies!

OH felt baby kick from the outside yesterday! Then this morning I woke up to feeling him too, it's so exciting when their kicks get stronger, I can't wait for him to be here now :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Oh thats fab, I love feeling him wriggling about.

On sat when I was in tesco they had a twirling my little pony for £5.50,I had seen it elsewhere for about £20 so I got it for Zoe's Christmas. Today it was £22!! They had smaller my little ponies today, price on shelf £5 buy one get one free, scanned at £8 each but I showed them the ticket so got 2 for a fiver, also got 2 minnie mouse play doh things down from £8 each to £2 each. I'm well pleased with myself lol.
And the 2 cute fluffy blankets I ordered from amazon for £3 each came today, so cute and well worth the money xx


----------



## DolceBella

That's fab! I definitely have to get Christmas shopping early. I just won't be able to in December!


----------



## ab75

No way will I be going in December either, lol, I want finished and wrapped for mid November! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow they are great bargains ab!! I need to start shopping for Xmas too, no way am I leaving it last min this year.

Ab - I've been looking at blankets too, Madeleine always had a fluffy comfort blanket from day one and still has it to this day, I want my little boy to have something like that too, I've not bought any blankets for baby yet, I looked in mothercare but they are around 12 pound for one blanket!! I'm going to look on amazon I think, never thought of that :)


----------



## ab75

I just searched for baby boy blankets, got a spotty on and one with elephants for £8 total. I thought they might be a bit crap but they are really nice xx
2 mins and I'll post a pic xx


----------



## ab75

View attachment 8
 



Attached Files:







20140904_105514.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw I've just seen these on amazon! With Madeleine I was always running out of blankets and Moses basket sheets, I found myself washing them so much. I'm going to stock up a bit more this time xx


----------



## ab75

The girls were summer babies so I never needed a lot of blankets with them, they had them but never really got used. 
I need cot bedding as all mine is pink lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Matalan do cot bedding that's reasonable prices ab, quite nice sets too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon :)

Finally back on the laptop! 

Jayden really liked it at nursery today, I decided to leave him there for the hour bt ended up going back after 30 minutes to have a peek and the key person opened the door so then he saw us. I cried! only for about 20 seconds :haha: but I decided to do that so it's easier the next time because Friday next week he'll be there 8:40 till 11:45! 

I've been to Asda and got baby girl some beautiful vests! I've just had a look on amazon and the blankets are so sweet. 

OH doesn't know if he's coming down this weekend because he might be working still OR no transport. If not it will probably be another 8-9 days until we see him again. Jayden keeps saying where's daddy and all I can say is Daddy's at work to which he thinks his Daddy comes home after and Daddy isn't here :shrug: 

My Grandad has given Jayden a cold too, he's all bunged up bless him so we had an awful nights sleep :sleep:

How's the cookie making going? hehe x


----------



## ab75

Glad J had fun, I know I'll cry when I leave Zoe, she keeps saying don't worry mummy, you'll be fine, lol.

Asda do lovely things, going for a look on sat. I'll pop into matalan too mummy, thanks.

cookies are yummy but I used a different recipe and they spread and are huge lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad Jayden enjoyed his day UB :)

Oh wow those cookies look amazing!! I want to make some now :haha: I might do some in a bit :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Me too :D 

Those on the right look like the ones I like in Asda :icecream:

Apart from Amazon and Ebay where else can you get great bargains for baby bits? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not sure really UB, I only use amazon for bargains and OH uses eBay, I find matalan decent prices but they only do clothes and bedding really.

Babies r us is good when they have a sale on, we bought Madeleine a new mattress the other day, it was reduced from 169 to 75 pounds!


----------



## ab75

I just usually check tesco, sainsbury and asda.
I have sold bigger things on gumtree b4 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh yeah gum tree, I forgot about that! That's where I got my cat :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol, I don't want one of them! Got enough with 2 girls, baby, golden retriever and dh xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I'd love a golden retriever they are so beautiful! We was thinking of getting a dog but we want it from a puppy and I think it will be a bit much to handle with the new born on the way x


----------



## ab75

We got him when he was 8 weeks, the year b4 we had Zoe. He is a really good dog xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd love one but my cats are enough for now lol.

My goodness, I've just had a shower and thought I'd shave my legs and that was bloody hard work! My shower is so small too so I don't know how I'm going to fit in it when I'm term :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol I just had a bath and shaved my legs, was impressed that I managed. Getting difficult to do bikini area tho, can't bloody see it lol.

Here's my hound xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No me neither I will be getting OH to do it before long :haha:

Aww he's beautiful ab!


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy to be x said:


> I'd love one but my cats are enough for now lol.
> 
> My goodness, I've just had a shower and thought I'd shave my legs and that was bloody hard work! My shower is so small too so I don't know how I'm going to fit in it when I'm term :haha:

I do ok shaving my legs, as I have a little ledge to put my foot on. Doing my girly bits will be challenging soon though! And DH has no interest in helping me with that! :haha: I definitely have to keep on top of it though....I can't go into labor on a unit where I used to work and have a jungle down there! I'd be mortified!


----------



## DolceBella

Instead of getting bulky blankets, I was thinking of getting muslin swaddles like these. I hear they're great for little one to sleep in too.

https://www.amazon.com/aden-anais-S...qid=1409859025&sr=1-4&keywords=aden+and+anais


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol dolce that's hilarious.

Those are really sweet too!


----------



## Ziggie

Omg I can't get to the lady garden properly to keep it trim any more! No one tells you about that.


----------



## DolceBella

I think it's an unspoken secret of pregnancy!


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, 
I have a shawl that got knitted for Zoe that the baby will be swaddled in, I'll just use blankets if I need extra.

Told Zoe we will go and get her a new bag for nursery tomorrow and shoes, etc. Asked if she would like Frozen or Sofia, etc. No my little princess wants a Minions bag!! Oh well if thats what she wants lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's awesome that she'd like a Minion bag:haha: your pooch is adorable too. 

Has anyone swaddled their LO? I may give it a try this time. 

Jayden is full of a cold so I'm exhausted, he's constantly up unable to breathe through his nose so I have to get up with the chest rub. He won't take his calpol from a spoon so I tried hiding it in a strawberry :haha: It worked the first time but he sussed me out the second :rofl: 

OH still doesn't know when we'll see him :dohh: his loss I guess. Jayden has been good as gold since he's gone :haha:

With J I used to sit on the floor to get my girly bits with a mirror :rofl:


21+5 bump :cloud9:


x


----------



## ab75

Morning ub,
The girls both got swaddled in a shawl, Zara didn't really like it, even now she hates having covers on!
Poor J, lol, doesn't take them long to suss us out tho. I use olbas oil on their pillows, it usually helps. Also, Zara prefers medicine from the wee syringe thing, she gets to help skoosh it in her mouth so its more like a game!
Thats good that J has been behaving for you, makes the days so much more enjoyable? These 2 were a nightmare on tues and wed and just made me feel angry and stressed all day!
Oh I forgot about a mirror, used to do that b4!

Going to doc this afternoon, had swollen feet and dizziness on tues so just want to get checked out xx


----------



## ab75

Cute bump xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope everything goes okay at the docs. I tried syringe and spoon but he was having none of it lol. I have been less stressed but so much more tired, I'm falling asleep by 3pm!

Is anyones bump soft at the bottom? it feels like not a lot's there :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning girls!

Lol that's so sweet that she wants a minions bag, I tried to get Madeline to get a frozen one, it was so pretty but she insisted on bloody peppa pig :haha:

UB Madeline used to be like that with calpol I sometimes had to force it down with a syringe, that was the only way I could get it Down her, she's fine with it now though.

I never swaddled I always used those gro bags/sleeping bags and I'm going to do the same again this time. 

Bumps looking fab ab, my bump is soft and squishy at the bottom and this morning it looks like saggy skin! Ew!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck at the doctors ab I hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## ab75

I used the gro bags when they moved from moses basket to cot and when it was a bit colder.
My bump is softer at the bottom and then by night time it is firmer all over, think mine is still fat lol.
Thanks ladies, I will let you know how I get on. Thinking about self certifying off work for a week then using hols and starting mat leave mid oct. I can't be arsed with it and I was exhausted and sore after last weekend xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a good idea ab, what do you do for work? If you don't mind me asking :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Well I just phoned in for tonight and manager didn't sound happy, makes me feel guilty. But, this little baby is more important!
I work as a kitchen and bathroom customer advisor for b&q. I love it but starting to struggle now. Got a cheek as its only a fri evening and every 2nd weekend but I just feel like I could be doing without going now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that does sound fun! 

Cheeky cow, it's tough luck like you say your baby is more important than work xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm off to a festival this weekend :D can't wait to bop about with baby lol. This baby has had more fun than most and it's not even born yet. Vegas, california, festivals!! 

I'm feeling chirpy because I actually slept last night!! 

Have a fab day ladies!


----------



## ab75

Yip, I'm not risking anything happening to this little guy for a 10 hour a week job xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your weekend Zig xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy zig!! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Enjoy Zig :) 

I need help with my darn cat. He has the worst worms I have seen :sad1: I feel like I need to bleach the entire house. My mum pointed it out so I had a look and his back end is covered in the segments and there were a couple of worms :sick: I only treated him last month. It's ridiculous sometimes I wish I didn't have cats :nope: where ever he goes in the house now he's going to be spreading them! :growlmad: I've given him another treatment so this better work. I feel disgusting because I know he's going to be in the house :sick:

x


----------



## ab75

Yuck, sorry I don't know much about worms. Bailey hasn't had them!

Been to doc, going on monday to check my blood for anaemia, to drink more water and rest more!! Blood pressure was lower than normal but ok. Signed off work for 2 weeks!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB - that's strange how they're still getting them when they've been treated, have they got fleas? Because untreated fleas can cause worms, I didn't notice fleas on my kitty for a while so it may be worth a look through their fur. The treatment I use for my cats is 3 in 1 for worms, fleas and ticks, it's from the Vets.

Ab that's great news they signed you off work, take it easy now and rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Lol, with these 2 monsters! I will do, dh is really good and doesn't let me do much anyway when he is here. He has showered the girls and got them ready for bed. Zara is in bed and Zoe is cuddled up with her daddy watching the Simpsons(I hate the Simpsons),so she should be bedded soon.
Going into town tomorrow to hopefully get the girls boots and coats xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good of your DH, we went out for dinner today and then visited OHs mum so when we got back we had the quickest bed time routine ever :haha: I like to have Madeleine in bed by 7pm otherwise she's grumpy. 

I went into Tesco today and bought some pjs, all mine are too small now, even OHs t shirts are getting too small :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I feel like iv just had to catch up loads! You ladies don't half chat :rofl:

Ab fingers crossed you can chill out abit now that you've been signed off.

UB I would feel the same if my dog had worms :-(

Zig I hope you enjoy the festival! I'm so jealous!

Mummy I don't really wear pj's to bed, recently iv been wearing ohs pj's top and some knickers as I'm up and down alot to the loo :-/


Tmi question but.... After sex do any of you get the urge of needing wee alot!? I have to go to the loo every few mins after and im having a normal sized wee each time... I just don't understand where it's coming from? .

Oh is at work until 11 so me and katie went to my friends house (she's 15 weeks pregnant and has a ds 2 months younger than katie) we spent the whole afternoon there and katie had tea then her oh brought us home. We're going to a medieval festival tomorrow, katies so excited! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't wear them in bed Carly, but while I'm in the house I do, I can't wear normal clothing while lounging about it's so uncomfortable lol.

Well as for sex, I've forgotten what that is :rofl: it's been so long!

As for the wee thing though, that happens to me whenever I have sex, even before pregnancy x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :wave:

I'm the same after sex since being pregnant and it's like I can never empty my bladder fully.

Jaydens been in bed since 6:30 again with his olbas oil and the cats have got another treatment down them. I've locked them in the kitchen and they can stay there, they have food and the window is open. 

OH is coming to see us next week and he's signed off of JSA which is good but also scary in a way. I'm so worried the rent won't get paid.

Enjoy your 2 weeks off work Ab! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :flower: it's so annoying! Oh thinks it's hilarious that I run to the bathroom every 2 mins! 
Mummy iv only just re-discovered my love for sex ;-) :haha: it was really uncomfortable a couple of weeks ago but it's back to normal now :)
I'm exhausted tonight,, goin to get in bed in a minute. I was the same last night too and went for a nap at 6:30 before going to bed at 10! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol UB fx'd that the treatment works for the cat! I hope Jayden feels better soon too x

Carly - I did a thread on sex the other day, I'm waiting for my love of sex to come back it's no where to be seen, My poor OH :haha:


----------



## ab75

Morning, I went to bed at 8 last night and got all comfy to watch tv for a bit.
I am the same after sex too, but I don't do it a lot, lol, still petrified of anything happening to this little one!

I like the girls bedded by 7 too mummy, Zoe has started going a bit later than Zara now tho as Zara goes with a bottle and falls asleep. Zoe either falls asleep on my knee, which we are trying to stop so I don't have to carry her upstairs when dh is nightshift, or she goes to bed and gets a story then falls asleep.

UB, hope J is feeling better today. Thats good that OH is signed off jsa, I'm sure he'll make sure the rent gets paid after having to go to court. 

Carly, enjoy the festival today.
Xx


----------



## Ziggie

I can't keep up either carly lol. 

As for sex I'm not having it! It feels horrid to me now. Like weird and I want to stop. Think we had a go twice or something but it just didn't feel sexy at ALL. Almost like everything is super swollen and tight (tmi!!). 

Festival is going well :D I only live about 35 mins from site so I'm not camping this year thank god. I made it till 12! Had a dance and came home as things (and my friends!) were starting to really kick off and get messy!! Bit of a luxury sleeping in my own bed!!! Back again today when they've come back to the land of the living, which may be some time!! Sober Festivals are different!! Will be taking baby next year!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was meant to be taking Jayden to the steam fair today but it was actually last week! I'm gutted. He loves his trains and little games to play.

OH can't send us the money today! He's back driving to Southampton so won't have any time. He doesn't know I still have a bit of money left though lol. 

I'm watching Cbeebies with Jayden and that Mr maker just makes things I'd put in the bin :haha: we need a good old Art attack back, I loved that program. Do you remember the program where the kids got to take over decorating their houses? :rofl: I LOVED that program. I must find out what it was called. UPDATE: Was it Home on their own?! 

Mummy the cats don't have fleas that I can see! poor buggers are still in the kitchen :haha: (they can get out) 

Glad you enjoyed the festival Zig x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies! Omg UB I know what you mean was it on CITV? 

Zig that sounds like fun at least you get your own bed too :)

What is everyone upto today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's my V-Day today!! :happydance: 

OH wants to get paint for baby's room today etc so looks like that's today's job, what better day to do that than V-Day? ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Omg already?! Happy V-day :D

Before we know it I'll be updating this to Third tri :haha: it's mental! 

Today I was going to get the paint also, Mummy. OH couldn't get into town so I won't get any money from him until Monday now. Homebase have great deals on for paint :thumbup:

OH is coming down next weekend for definite so he's going to bring the babas clothes :happydance: 

Can I ask what energy company you guys are with? I'm with Sparks and O.M.G 45p went on gas last night while I was in bed! I've topped up 12 quid and still had no emergency money back, not happy:shrug: I'm going back to E-on next week. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad you'll get to see your OH UB.

Erm where with a company I've never heard of before, I will have to ask OH what they're called I can't remember lol. Where not on a meter though but my mum used to have a meter at her old house and she was with E-on and the gas used to last quite well. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh you just said your going back to e-on :haha:


----------



## ab75

Hi, I've had a shit day!!
Went to post office to send that stuff to you UB, it is closed for 2 weeks for refurbishment!
Got into town, took us 30mins to find a parking space.
Next had f all for the girls.
Zoe wanted to out money in a bucket that a minion was holding, they said thanks and gave me a leaflet about what they were collecting for, angel babies, stillborn or neo natal death!
Said bye to Dh as he was going to meet mates and went back to car with girls.
A dickhead was waiting on my space as I was putting them in car, he had come the wrong way round car park then wouldn't move so I had to keep reversing and then going forward about 15 times to get out, I signalled for him to move back a bit and he gave me the finger. So he got called all the wankers off the day, then a bus pulled out in front of me when I was going round the roundabout! 
Eventually got boots for Zara in a different Next and ordered Zoe's online when I got home. Glad I am home, lol.
Got support belt so I'll let you know what like it is once I try it!

Happy painting mummy and happy V day, whoop whoop!

Thats shocking about your gas ub! Glad oh is coming back next weekend. Is that a permanent job for him now? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god ab I felt shattered just reading that :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol. I am shattered. Going to pick dh up at 7, so girls will sleep in car then straight to bed when they get in. I'll be having an early night tonight lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I'm not suprised! I really need to pop to the super market I've been putting it off all day, we've nothing in the house really so I need to move my arse off the sofa!


----------



## ab75

I went to tesco but just got pizza for tonight and beer for dh. Need to go for a few bits tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I might do the Same or order a curry maybe, I miss my weekends with a nice glass of wine! OH doesn't really drink much, he used to just join me with the wine on a weekend :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Gosh it really hasn't been your day today, have a nice hot soak in the bath :thumbup:

I think OHs going to stay working away and then come back for Sat and Sun. I don't mind because it brings money in and we can then finally get everything we need/want, even go out to places like the Zoo and Aquarium etc x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think (not 100 percent) it's if your actually a single parent, which I know it's going to feel that way for you while your oh is away all week, and while your on income support your allowed to have a partner but they're not allowed to be living with you and can only stay with you two nights a week maximum (used to be 3 nights) I was on income support for two years. Xx


----------



## ab75

Ub, I am going to pm you!


----------



## ab75

Thats good that you will get back on your feet again and start getting things you need!

Mummy, I miss my sat night vodka, lol. Dh doesn't drink a lot either. This is his first time in a pub since we moved a year ago. He has a few beers and rum on a sat night most weeks but that'll be stopping a lot when he goes on a new shift pattern xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm going to look into it more, thank you! 

Currently waiting for J to go to sleep, not happening :haha: he's been a right terror this evening! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh dear I hope you get him to sleep soon! We are running late this evening as I had to pop out to the shops and took Madeleine with me as OH is sleeping so Madeleine is just going off to bed now x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning

J ended up sleeping at 9:15 so I was too knackered to have my bath. 

Jay has passed his cold on to me now so it's doing the rounds. Can you use olbas oil when pregnant? it says not to but that's because it's not been tested. I needed some so badly last night lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I wish we had a nursery to decorate, baby will be going in katies room at 6 months-ish so until then the cot will be in with me.
Ab your day sounds exhausting! 
We went to medieval day at the farm and it was really good, katie won a book on the tombola and had her face painted then she had a donkey ride and we watched a dog show and a couple.of horse shows, it was nice  then because oh hadn't spent the money her was expecting too we went and bought the dog some birthday presents! :haha: he turned 3 yesterda, katie wanted to have a party for him!


Oh painted my bump last night, he painted a basketball while I was almost falling asleep then I had to scrub to get it off :'(

What's everyone doing today? Me and katie are just staying in... I've just tried to put the chicken in the slow cooker but it's too big! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I used it UB and that was in 1st tri! Didn't even think about it to be honest lol.

Carly that sounds like a good day you had, I used to love donkey rides as a kid :) lol at your OH painting your bump I couldn't help but have a little giggle to that :haha:

I've no idea what where doing today to be honest, still in bed right now :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> I used it UB and that was in 1st tri! Didn't even think about it to be honest lol.
> 
> Carly that sounds like a good day you had, I used to love donkey rides as a kid :) lol at your OH painting your bump I couldn't help but have a little giggle to that :haha:
> 
> I've no idea what where doing today to be honest, still in bed right now :haha:

He did it on Halloween when I was pregnant with katie, he did a big scary eyeball and my niece wouldn't come near me!
I'm supposed to be cleaning the house ready for cleaning the carpets tomorrow while katies at nursery but I keep sitting back down :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh you'll be able to have it painted again this Halloween too  I love Halloween! Well I've got up and OH has taken rubbish to the tip, done the food shop and making a start on painting baby's room, and then he's cleaning out the garage, wonder where my real partner has gone? :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

He's definitely a keeper mummy! I still haven't moved off the sofa :-/ i feel like I need a nap! I'll be fine once I get going but it's really not happening at the minute. Katie is making beds out of her coloured paper for her jake and the never land pirate figures lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless her that's so sweet!!

I'm like that, once I start cleaning I'm fine and can't stop until it's all done lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we now have masking tape stuck all over the floor in the shape of a road for her to drive her peppa pig car and train on and she's going to make a lake and other things apparently! She's crackers!
I got as far a hoovering but my back was killing sp had to have a break :hshs: Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I love it when children play like that. Jay has his little motocross bike making the noises driving along the fish tank :haha: 

I've been out for a cuppa to see my Nan and come back to clean but once I started I realized I had to get lunch and now I don't want to move lol If I get going I'll be okay but Jay will play up if I just sit here :haha: 
Oh yes and we were going to go to the park today but there was a group of about 7 girls and 2 looked about 7-8 looking after 3 yr olds. One of the girls was "fucking" this and "for fuck sake" -ing I couldn't believe it, my Nan was disgusted. The other girl cimbed up to the top of the slide and spat all over the floor as the little girl was coming up the steps. Apparently they will be there until about 8:30 tonight, no sign of parents :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw Madeleine has been making a tent with her duvet lol, I threw her proper tent away when the cats got fleas as they used to sleep in it.

Oh my god UB that's terrible!!! Them kids must of been dragged up, I can't stand kids that have no respect! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww, they are good when they want to be!

UB I always feel sorry for kids like that, what must they live like for that sort of behaviour to be acceptable? 
My mums been round for a couple of hours and played with katie, shes just gone so katies just doing some drawing. Iv got chicken cooking for a Sunday roast but can't be bothered doing anything else. I just want to sleep xx


----------



## ab75

Hi!
Been out with the dog for 2 hours this morning, bump support band is amazing, I had no pain at all! Well worth the money. 
Been shopping and out for lunch with dh and the girls. Got vests for baby in asda and the girls chose him a babygro each, tigger and taz. The girls got a thick cardigan each and Zoe got a frozen bag, changed her mind from minions lol.
Your oh sounds like mine mummy, he does loads around the house.

Hope you feel better soon ub. Thats disgusting that those kids were like that.

Happy birthday to your dog Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow ab you've had a busy day!

I'm just sat on the sofa chilling out, Madeline is in the garden in the pool I need to vacuum the house, I'm just feeling too lazy today x


----------



## ab75

She wouldn't be in a pool here, its been heavy rain all day.

I just had a lovely bath, got my pj's on now and dh is making dinner. Sausage and steak pie, new potatoes and cauliflower, can't wait! Girls are shattered so once they go to bed we're going to watch the football in bed lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh it's really warm here today! 

Well I've just nodded off on the sofa and woke up from Madeleine been noisy, OH told me to go to bed and he will sort Madeleine bath and tea out, bless him but if I go to bed now I will be awake at midnight :haha: I might take a leaf out of your book ab and go have a nice bath x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh god I'd typed an essay and it didn't send :sad1:

Sod that :haha:

I found a woman selling the pram I want for baby girl, the pink oyster. She's accepted 180 after wanting 200 for the whole lot and I go to view it on Sunday. She said if she has a better offer though she's going to have to sell it to them :( I'm going to be so gutted, I was uber excited to have found one finally x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd she doesn't get a better of UB, how much are they new?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

£484.00 brand new Mummy! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Quite pricey then! Do you have a pic of one? :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's without the car seat too, this one comes with it. 



This is the one :cloud9: 

I'm currently scoffing down a bowl of lucky charms, I had to get myself a big box they taste sooo good :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I love that UB! It's gorgeous. I've had pizza for tea and I had a chocolate snowball after, not had one of those for years!

I will upload a pic of the pram we've bought x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It is actually a bit brighter in real life x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi all, it's been a while. I was suffering with crazy itchiness and having to take allergy pills. Kept me super sleepy. Now that it has subsided, my ligaments want to start hurting. We still aren't able to feel the baby on the outside yet :nope:. I hope I can soon, I'm getting impatient. 
I love you all's pram picks. Looks a lot like mine. Pretty much obsessed with blue and elephants for the baby right now. We put his pack n play bassinet together last week and I didn't even realize the toy bar that came with it had elephants on it. Dh is getting tired of them already, lol. 
Have you all got themes picked out yet?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Nice prams ladies.
UB, I hope she doesn't get a better offer and you get the pram. Can you not go b4 sunday?
swtpink, glad you got the itching under control.i am loving elephants too. I keep drawing little pics of them and got a blanket with elephants on.
Hope you had a good sleep mummy. I was sleeping by 8.30 lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish I could but OH has to work this week and pay his brother off for the car then the week after we'd buy the pram. She read my last message about a time to go over yesterday but didn't bother replying :shrug: I have a feeling she's going to let us down. I have 18 more weeks to find another though. 

What's everyone's plans today? I'm about to go tidy and clean because I couldn't be bothered to do it yesterday lol

Those prams are lovely, I love the colors. 

I looked at the Silver cross surf and you can't really go wrong with a Silver cross but I don't know what the reviews are like. x


----------



## ab75

If she does let you down I'm sure you'll find another one. Gumtree, ebay, facebay, somebody is bound to be selling one somewhere xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had a silver cross with Madeleine and it was good. I hope that woman doesn't let you down UB! 

What's everyone upto today? I'm just out and about with OH while Madeleine is a nursery x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been cleaning and doing some washing. I've been looking online for deals on paint and homebase is now out of stock! I'm going to B&Q tomorrow to see if I can get any decent paint there, I NEED TO PAINT! :rofl: 

I'd change the whole house if I could but I'm really hoping we can get transferred to a 3 bed place because there will be no room for 4 of us here, I'll make it look like it anyway ;) hehe 

I've looked on All of those apart from Facebay, I don't know what that is. I can't use my Ebay account either :( x


----------



## ab75

This is classed as a 3 bed but its only 2 and a box room, which is tiny. Hoping we get a council house after baby arrives to try and save some money.


Just been to nurse to get my blood taken to see if I am anaemic. Going to get ironing done then see if I can be bothered doing anything after that xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We have a three bed but we are on three floors and the small bedroom is on the bottom floor! Bit of a nightmare if I'm honest.

Do any of you ladies get a stitch while walking?


----------



## ab75

I did mummy and it spread right under my bump. Since I got that bump support I haven't had a stitch xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I might get one of those where do you get then from? I've not walked far at all today, just from the car into the shops that's about it so not sure why that's happening.

We've just stopped at the pub for a quick lunch before we collect Madeleine :) it's nice to spend time together I can't remember the last time we did that :haha:


----------



## ab75

I got mine from Mothercare. Nexcare £37.99 but worth every penny!
Oohh Princess Kate is pregnant again!

Enjoy your lunch. It is nice spending time together. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my word is she?!? How exciting!!!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No doubt Kate will be ill again this time. I can't imagine suffering from hyperemesis it must be horrible. 

I'm just looking at ordering Jayden his swim suit from Amazon, We're hopefully taking him swimming at the weekend for the first time!!

I'm waiting for OH to send me my money too, I've been waiting for this money since Friday to order my shopping online :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope he sends it you soon UB! Jayden will love swimming, Madeleine really enjoys it :)

I'm cleaning, do any of you ladies feel like your forever cleaning? Drives me mad :haha: now we are living on three floors it's such hard work while pregnant! X


----------



## ab75

Hope J loves the swimming pool, the girls do. Zoe went thru a scared spell for about a year but she is ok now as long as her feet can touch the bottom, she freaks out if I hold her and try to get her to actually swim.

I have been getting lazy with my cleaning. Quick hoover and dust every day and clean bathroom and kitchen as I go but not properly gutted the place for a while. Its not bad tho as a bit gets done every day. 

Zara has been using potty/toilet for a while to pee, still in pull ups as she forgets sometimes. Today she had her first poo in the potty, so proud of her. Then she decided that she wasn't wearing pull ups, lasted a couple of hours and then pee'd her leggings! Its a start, lol! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh bless her, potty training can be such a chore but you save so much money when they're out of nappies :haha: Madeleine was dry on a night time for about a month then started bed wetting again so I've just decided she isn't ready to sleep without her pull ups on just yet x


----------



## ab75

Zoe is dry at night, he just decided a couple of months ago not to wear pull ups in bed anymore and has only had 2 accidents so hopefully she will be fine. Zara is probably just learning quicker as she copies Zoe. Not pushing her tho as she was just 2 last month. Hoping she is out of daytime pull ups by time baby comes tho, lol.
xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

She's doing great for her age bless her. 

Ugh, my iPad is totally ruined, a month or so ago my cat knocked a glass onto it and it smashed the whole screen, still not been fixed yet and now the button has fallen off so I can't get on to my home screen, I'm stuck on the internet page :rofl: OH bought it me as a present too :( we really need to send it off to be fixed x


----------



## ab75

I dropped my phone at work about 6 months ago and smashed the screen, lol, still not got it fixed. I prob won't bother tho, bound to be due upgrade soon.
Feel so hungry, my dinner should be ready in 15 mins, home fries, chicago town takeaway pizza and garlic bread xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :wave: OH is sending the money tomorrow now as apparently bank shut at 4. I ordered my food anyway.

There's jack didderly squat on TV I'm so bored!

I've had OH on the phone asking me to have a word with my Nan about moving to North Wales as we all hate where we are but I can't see my Nan moving without my Mum and she won't move because of work :shrug: 

Jayden pees on the potty but won't poo in it. He wear pullups but doesn't pull them down to pee, he'll only use the potty if he's got no bottoms on. Even pants he pees in :haha: I'm not rushing him though. x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

God I need to rant before I explode.

Just got off the phone to OH after a nice chat then he tells me he's told all the family me and Jayden will go up in a couple of weeks (I was told last) I said yeah okay thinking it was Fri, Sat and Sun but no. He said Monday to Friday! I said Jayden has just started nursery I am NOT taking him out then he gets all arsey! He should of spoken to me before all of his family I thought that was f'ing selfish. He said FINE I'll sort it I'll sort it I'll sort it. I said sort what? He said oh you just don't want to come up here I said Si, I have no problem going up there because I thought you meant Fri to Sun but not all week! He said I'm not driving all the way down there to drive up and then all the way down again to drive back up. I seriously nearly lost it. You couldn't take a child out of school to do that so I'm sorry nursery is exactly the same! -Rant over- :coffee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm we had Chicago town takeaway pizza yesterday, it was lush, they're so huge though :haha: 

Oh UB I totally agree with you, I wouldn't do it either, especially when Jayden has only just started, he is only just settling in bless him, your OH is been selfish expecting you to do that :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know, I told him the kids up there will be in school too anyway! He doesn't have a clue sometimes :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My sister wanted me to take Madeleine out of nursery to go visit her but I wouldn't do it, not when she's just started.

Are you on Facebook UB? X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I definitely don't blame you for being mad at him UB! We took katie on holiday in April and she was a nightmare to get settled back into nursery again! Luckily she's gone back today after her 6 weeks off and settled straight back into her routine xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not going to mention any more about it to him. I've just got Jayden into a routine where he's in bed at 6:30-7 asleep and up at 7ish every day apart from the one day he was a monster. The last time I went up there his routine was ruined and there's also no bed for him to sleep in :dohh:

I'll P-message you my info Mummy x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Having no bed is a good enough reason not to go anyway UB. 

What's everyone upto today? I'm taking Madeleine to nursery at 9am and then think we are going to start decorating baby's room!


----------



## ab75

Morning! 
I am taking Zoe out of nursery for the very last week b4 summer as we booked a hol not knowing when nursery broke off, but I wouldn't like her to miss it normally.
Hope you get your money today UB. Thats great that you have got J into a routine, makes life much easier. I need chill time at night when the girls are in bed.
Thats good that K has settled back in Carly.
Happy painting Mummy.
1 week til V day for me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Times flying by!

I definitely need my chill time once M is in bed too, I don't think I'd cope without my routine :haha:


----------



## ab75

I know, can't believe that its only 20 days til I'm in double digits! 
Got my cardiac scan next thurs so I'll get to see my little boy again, can't wait. And I am hoping that I can see that he definitely is a boy lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well katies dropped off at nursery so today's plan is to clean the carpets as I didn't get chance yesterday because oh was hanging around! I'm on my own all day today though so I'm planning on gutting the house  i usually walk the dog when katies at nursery but im on strict orders not to walk him myself incase he pulls me (he's very strong). 

It's v-day for me :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Happy v day Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I wish I had the energy to gut the house lol

Happy v day Carly!! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy V day :)

I've been out and got the paint for Jaydens bedroom and then got home to have my shopping delivered. Jayden is starting to get a little tired, he's just deliberately poured his juice on the carpet :dohh: I really don't want him to sleep before 6-6:30! x


----------



## ab75

Zara always gets sleepy in the afternoon, its a nightmare. If I let her sleep she'd be up til about 10pm, lol, and that aint happening! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine is the same if she sleeps she won't go to sleep on a night time then.

I got home from picking Madeleine up from nursery and my health visitor was here! I'd totally forgot about her coming,she came to meet Madeleine because obviously we've moved and she likes to come say hello before baby arrives, I couldn't believe I forgot! :haha:

OH has just left for work and Madeline is doing play dough, I'm shattered so just chilling on the sofa for a while before I cook Madeline some food xx


----------



## ab75

I'm not doing much either. We are having meatballs and pasta for dinner. Meatballs are in the oven so easy dinner tonight. 
My legs feel like they are sleeping xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My legs are always sleeping ab :rofl: I've gotten so lazy lately but I just don't have the energy to do anything.

When are you ladies going to start your Christmas shopping? I'm always one for leaving it till December but I can't do that this year, think I'm going to start next month x


----------



## ab75

Lol, I feel totally shattered. The smell of the meatballs is making me feel sick, think I'll just have cereal for dinner!
I have started, pick up bargains throughout the year, will be going for rest of things in a couple of weeks. I want finished by end of oct. So far I have:
2 nephews presents here
1 niece present
2x mummy make me better dolls
2x my little pony
2x playdoh minnie mouse cutters
2x snow white dresses
twirling my little pony
4 jigsaws
cinderella tiara wedding set
2x minnie mouse figures
lego for stepson

Still got 1 niece and 1 nephew to buy for, but I know what I am getting, parents and then girls main presents xx


----------



## ab75

TMI ladies but I need to ask....
Sometimes I feel tingly down below, almost like I am going to orgasm, happened when I was walking yesterday and while I was standing in kitchen earlier. I am assuming it is just all the extra blood flowing down there. Makes me feel weak and my legs feel funny! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

0mg I've just wrote an essay and deleted it, argh!

Ab your so organised!

Also ab, I wish that was happening to me :haha: my sexual drive has totally gone!!! We do get extra blood flow down there though, I've had dreams where I have orgasmed in my sleep, thank goodness OH hasn't noticed :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Its a horrible feeling tho mummy, lol, told dh yesterday and he said "it'll be because you were thinking about me". Eh no, lol. Makes me feel like my legs are going to give way.
I like a bargain, haha, thats why I am so organised. Haven't paid full price for anything yet. My nieces pj's, I got from disney store on sun for £5,were £20. Mummy make me better dolls should be £35 but I got them half price in feb, lol xx


----------



## ab75

Zara just said to me," Amanda I need a pee, Amanda I speaking to you Amanda"
I'll bloody Amanda her, cheeky little shit, lol. I said its mummy to you and she said ok mum Amanda! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's something my OH would say :haha:

Wow that's a great price for Disney store! Love that shop! 

Hahaha! :rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious, bless her!


----------



## ab75

Lol, my dh is always making smart arse comments like that. Love him to bits tho, even tho he's not funny, haha. He is a really good guy!
I love disney store too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: mine is the same, I was looking at what he was wearing this morning and checking out his jeans, he said "what you looking at, do you want a bit of this do ya?" I would of loved to of said yes and jumped on him, maybe one day when I've popped out this baby :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol. Are you scared of something happening or can you just not be bothered? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I'm not scared, I just don't 'feel like it' before pregnancy I had a pretty good sex drive we would have it about 5 times a week but now I'm just never In the mood, I think I really need to just make myself do it and maybe once I've done it again I will get more in the mood. Who knows huh. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I could do with that excitement Ab :rofl: 

I'm not really in the mood for it until it's happening :haha: sods law even if I was! ;) :shrug:

I can't wait to start painting Jaydens room tomorrow I'm so bored of this house looking the same!

I was in my kitchen before and it STINKS of cat pee? I think Dylan has snuck into the boiler cupboard and peed on our spare duvet. Little sh*t, sounds like payback for shutting them out of the pain house :rofl: x

22+2 bump I took today :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

You look lovely UB.

Did you manage to sort the cats worms out?x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :) 

Well I checked them today and didn't see any, I'll check them again tomorrow just to double check. I went smelling round the kitchen for the pee and he'd done it on one of my pissing clean tea towels! 

Jayden went down at 8:30 tonight so I'm currently sat munching 2 cut up apples. I'm getting snapchats of Mc donalds and my apple just tastes so damn good I couldn't give a toss :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

You look lovely ub. Cute bump!
I can't wait to move and paint! Only 6 months to go lol.

I'm like that with sex to, can never really be bothered when pregnant, starts off bcoz I am shit scared of miscarrying so don't do anything until I'm at least 16 weeks then I think you just get used to not doing it lol. I'm ok once its actually happening but could go without for now. Dh always says he doesn't mind but I think its a shame for him lol.

I forgot my 23 week bump pic, I'll take one today xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can never munch on fruit when I've chocolate in the fridge :haha:

My OH says the same as well ab, I think il have to start putting out for him now lol. 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## ab75

Morning!
Well I'm waiting on Zara getting up! Can't believe she is still sleeping. Wish Zoe was too lol, but she's been up from 6.
Dh takes the dog out every morning b4 work, sets his alarm for 530am so that I don't have to do it. Today I said I would take him. Feel bad that he works mon-fri 7am-6pm then 4 hours on a sat too. I have that bump band now so no excuse really, apart from laziness lol.
Then I am going to do housework. The girls want to draw later xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that is so sweet of your dh bless him.

I've just taken Madeleine to nursery just having breakfast then I need to go print out some photos for my new photo frames :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well its ohs day off today and he's just about to wash his car, katies watching curious george and im doing nothing. Iv got a few pots to wash but oh is using the tap so I can't run the water! It's my aunties birthday so I need to pop round with a card later xx


----------



## ab75

Just been out with the dog for a while. Going to do housework later. I actually feel ok today! That support band is excellent! 

Curious george is a favourite in our house too xx


----------



## ab75

View attachment 8


23+1 bump xx
 



Attached Files:







23+1 bump.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great bump ab!!

Well today I've been speaking to the council and Madeleine will be due to start reception at school in January! She goes four in feb so she still seems too young but that's how it works round here, I'm so scared for her, but in a way it works well because I will have a full day with baby while she's at school :)


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww, bless that seems so young. Is reception like pre school nursery or primary 1(year 1)?
Its different in Scotland. Usually start pre school nursery at 3, then primary 1 at 5 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here we have nursery where they go at 3 and then reception age 4 till 5, but because she will be 4 the month after she's going to go straight into reception, so she will only have a few more months left in nursery :(


----------



## ab75

Ah I see. Is it all day mon-fri or just am/pm?
At least you won't be paying nursery fees anymore xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's all day Monday to Friday, it seems so scary.... Just the little things like them having their lunch on their own with all the other children and things, does that make sense ? Xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah I would be worried too. That does seem young! I'm panicking about leaving Zoe at nursery for 3 hours!

My legs feel funny, feel like I am going to faint. My legs feel woozy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw she will be fine she will love it :). 

I know I'm so scared for her, I can't imagine her lining up to go into class and me not going in with her and settling her etc, its so strange!

Have something to eat and drink ab? Maybe something sugary xx


----------



## ab75

I have! Its like I've just been hit with a wave of extreme exhaustion! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can you put your feet up on the sofa? Put a DVD on for the girls and give them some crisps or something :)


----------



## ab75

They are running riot, they have just had a snack and there is a movie on. They are being little horrors. Zara just tipped all their play kitchen food and utensils out of the box and I burst into tears. Poor Zoe was saying its ok mummy I'll help you. Going to let them run around outside and I'll sit out for a bit and watch them xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless her that's so sweet and kind. Madeleine is tired from nursery so I've put cbeebies on and I'm going to vacuum the house. It's hard work when they're been little monkeys and all you want to do is rest xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope ur ok ab!
Mummy that seems crazy that she's going into reception already! Katies so sad that she can't go to school yet :(
We've been for a 4 mile walk with the dog today, katie walked the whole way too which is an achievement when oh is around as she likes to be carried. We've had a kebab for tea once katie went to bed and I enjoyed it sooo much! Now we're just relaxing in front of the TV xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are schools different everywhere else then? She will be 4 the month after she starts reception, it does seem so crazy. But one thing I can't understand is why private day nurseries take children till they're 5 but they start school at 4? I've never understood that! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie is 4 this November but won't start reception until next September :-( I think I read you can keep them back for year if you don't think they're ready so that may be why nurseries take them until 5 xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi there ladies, been a busy busy day!

Started to paint Jaydens room today and started again when he went to bed till 9:30 :haha: I'm so tired! Jayden went to bed at 6:15 and hasn't gotten up yet! I'm so shocked, he normally wakes at 8 for me. 

I'm just eating a nice cold apple from the fridge (chopped up) I don't like eating them full :haha: the pear made me feel sick :sick:

Jayden has nursery again tomorrow and I feel sick with nerves. I'll be on my own so I really don't want to cry again!!! x


----------



## ab75

Morning, ub watch you don't overdo it! Hope Jayden enjoys nursery.
Carly, thanks. I feel ok again now. Scary when it happens tho.
My girls walk for miles too, forget they are only 2 and 3 sometimes lol.
Mummy, I think the cut off is end feb for school here, so if Zoe was 5 on feb 4th for example, she she would start when she was 4, but if she was 5 on 1st march she would go when she was 5 xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad you feel better Ab.

I think I slept funny last night, my hip and bum cheek hurt :dohh:

Jayden didn't wake up last night, it was brilliant! 6:15 till 6:30 :D

He's off to nursery at 9 but If I arrive early I can pick him up early, tomorrow is going to kill me leaving him there for 3 hours. I've only ever left him with family. 

I can't believe we're in September either, it's my birthday in 11 days and I didn't even realize :haha: 

What's everyone up to today? x


----------



## ab75

Thanks. 
Wow, thats a good sleep for J.
Thats what my worry is going to be next week too, only ever left the girls with my mum or mil and I'm going to have to walk away and leave Zoe in a room full of strangers! Crying just thinking about it! Sorry, that prob doesn't make you feel better either. It's hard eh? 

I'm not doing much today, just chilling a bit after yesterday. Going to be a long day lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah that makes sense thanks :)

Aw ab and UB they'll have a ball, it is awful leaving them at first though, I think every parent must cry, or nearly cry as it is just so emotional. I wish they could stay baby's forever :(


----------



## ab75

Me too. I was thinking that the other day. They are growing up soooo fast xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it's really hit me that Madeleine will be starting reception class in January, I really am going to look into it more she seems too much of a baby for that! Xx


----------



## ab75

I would, especially when she is only going to be 3. You don't want her to be playing catch up either if the other kids are a year older, or more xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's what I thought ab, I'm wondering how i would go about looking into it, maybe I should chat with the nursery staff where she goes now? I'm sure they will know quite a bit about it. Xx


----------



## ab75

I would just ask at the nursery and see what they say xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will do that ab.

Do any of you ladies get a feeling like baby is pushing on your skin from the inside? I keep getting a feeling like baby is pushing me but it's very uncomfortable and can hurt a little. It's hard to explain so not sure if you will know what I mean :haha:


----------



## ab75

I get uncomfortable pushes, usually at night when everything feels tighter against my skin.
Last night I had to go on all fours to try and get baby to move, felt like he was either tugging hard on the cord or had something wedged down near my pelvis, really weird lol. I said to dh the other night that my skin can't stretch anymore, it feels like its going to split by bedtime, he looked at me and said "babe, you've got plenty stretch left yet, you were huge by the time the girls were born, you're not even half that size yet"!! Lol, thanks for that xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha men!! What they like!

I kno what you mean though it feels as though your skins pulling and it's so sore, roll on December!


----------



## ab75

Lol, I just bent over from the couch to pick something up fromthe floor and felt like I totally squashed the baby! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: My sister said I have plenty more stretch in me! 

Well. We've been out all morning and as for nursery it was only an hour today but when I left I gave him a kiss and said see you later and he goes Bye Bye Mummy and stood at the door and watched me leave like he was wondering where I was going! My heart was pounding and I nearly cried so I had to get on the phone to my mum lol. He's there properly tomorrow so I'm going to carry on painting his room! 

I don't think we're going swimming this weekend because I couldn't find Jay a float suit apart from on Amazon but it's too late to order it, I think we're going to the Aquarium in Bristol instead :)

Baby girl literally feels like she wants to push her way out sometimes lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can no longer bend down! :haha:

Aw bless him UB that's sweet,it's awful when they get upset x


----------



## ab75

Aaaawww thats cute that J was good at nursery. Xx


----------



## ab75

Managed to order the £10 johnsons box from asda, they never had any left when I went in at weekend, so going to pick it up tonight. Don't think baby boy will mind that its lilac lol! The girls have the white one but its getting tatty looking. I get excited even buying little things lol, plus I don't have anything big to buy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab is that the one with all the goodies in such as baby bath etc? I've seen them but they've been more than 10 pounds! :( xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah. Can only find them cheap just now in asda with the baby event. Ordered online and free collection from my local store. The stuff thats in it adds upto more than a tenner xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I never new asda had a baby event on!! I'm going to head over there tomorrow for definite, thanks ab :) xx


----------



## ab75

Its been on for a couple of weeks now, not got much to be honest. Tesco and sainsburys have just started too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think aldi starts soon too :)
It feels so strange though because we have hardly anything left to buy now :-/ and we're trying to spend any spare money on katies birthday and Christmas presents as we go so it's not too much pressure closer to the time. Asda have 25% of certain craft sets which includes some playdoh so I may order a set today xx


----------



## ab75

I'm the same Carly. I need a moses basket mattress, new raincover for pram and a caboodle and thats it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've not got everything yet, I need all sorts of bits and bobs really, OH started looking for Xmas presents last night he said we should start now because by Xmas we are going to be too busy making sure everything is ready for labour/new baby xx


----------



## ab75

Yay for Christmas shopping. We are going to go first weekend in oct and finish ours xx


----------



## ab75

I still need nappies and clothes for baby, I just meant I have all my big items xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep we need nappies and wipes too, with Madeleine I stocked up on loads if nappies and wipes and I'm so glad I did! 

What are you ladies using for baby when they sleep on a night? With Madeleine I used those gro bags/sleeping bags so I think I will do the same thing this time xx


----------



## ab75

When mine were in moses basket I swaddled them in a shawl then put a little cover on top, when they moved to cot I used gro bags, if it was warm they just had a babygro on in it, but when it was cold they would have cozy onesies and then gro bag xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I never tried swaddling with Madeleine, is that where you wrap them in a blanket nice and snug? Xx


----------



## ab75

When I was pregnant with Zoe there was a woman that lived round the corner that did bounty packs for hospital. I got about 40 packets of pampers and a huge box full of wipes, nappy cream, little bottles of top to toe and about 20 of those persil hooded towels, lol, it was fab. My nephew was born the day after Zoe so I gave half of it to my sil. Got another load of nappies when Zara was born too. I'll need to buy my own this time lol. Think I'm going to try tesco newborn nappies. There nappies and nappy pants are good on Zara. Pampers nappies just leak breast milk poo everywhere so I figured tesco can't be any worse!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Yes, Zara didn't really like being swaddled tho, still doesn't like having covers on her lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol, bless her xx


----------



## ab75

Bless her, lol, she is a horror. So strong minded and stubborn. She is standing on my dining room table throwing fake apples across the room shouting there you go mummy every time she throws one. She does not listen to a word I say. Her and Zoe are like complete opposites, lol, little shit xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We did the same ab, swaddled in moses basket then grobags in cot :)
We're planning on using reusable from as soon as they fit so won't need to buy many newborn nappies hopefully but I think we're going to try aldi nappies as they are supposed to be fab! We need to buy clothes and bath stuff but that's about it and don't want to buy too much because people always buy those things so may just get a few vests and Sleepsuits to last the first week or so then go and get what's needed afterwards. My best friend has been shopping as well and said she's getting a little collection of things for us. With katie we had so much that hardly any of it got used or it only got used once so we don't want to go overboard this time xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> Bless her, lol, she is a horror. So strong minded and stubborn. She is standing on my dining room table throwing fake apples across the room shouting there you go mummy every time she throws one. She does not listen to a word I say. Her and Zoe are like complete opposites, lol, little shit xx

Hahaha sorry but this made me laugh so much!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ab75

Yeah, she makes me laugh too so makes it hard to give her a row. This morning she put her duvet, pillow and teddies on the floor, when I asked why she had done that, she just said, emmm me don't do nothing. Don't worry mummy it just accident! 
I tried aldi nappies last month on Zara but she was constantly wetting thru them. Lidl nappies are ok. I used bambino mio reusables with Zoe.
Not planning on buying much here either, like you said, everybody buys clothes, I don't know what size he will be and can always pop to the shops when he is a couple of days old and buy things. The girls had loads of stuff that was either on once or not at all xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon :wave:

Finally had time to get online. Dropped J off at his first proper day at nursery this morning and balled my eyes out when I got home. He looked a little confused that I was leaving him there. I had a sloppy kiss and 2 huge hugs. When I went to pick him up he was crying for mummy :sad1: apparently he'd just started to cry so I feel a little better it wasn't for ages. He was sooo happy to see me. 

OH is here tonight, been shopping but hand to lend mother some money :dohh: keeping the gas and electric nicely topped up too :haha: got baby girl some pink muslins and tights today from Asda, they're soooo cute! 

Did you see on the news about the Manchester dogs home? how dreadful! As soon as I read it I grabbed the bank card and donated some money to their just giving. It's been going out crazily since this morning! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab she sounds like Madeline, Madeline is a little monkey with me I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall half the time :haha:

Carly that's so kind of your best friend bless her.

Oh UB I heard about the dogs home it's just terrible. Who could do such a cruel thing?! :(

What's everyone upto today? I'm having a chill day and getting the washing done, OH came in from work this morning after a night shift and was refusing to go to bed as he wanted to spend time with me and Madeleine, he's fallen asleep on the bloody floor! I've tried waking him up to tell him to go get into bed but he just says he's not tired and falls back asleep :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Aaawww poor J! 
I was reading online earlier about the dog home, thats totally sick that somebody could do that knowing those poor dogs were inside.
Bet you're looking forward to OH coming back ub. Is J all excited?
Lol at your OH mummy. He'd be better in bed for a few hours. Does he travel far when he is working? Just wondering for when your in labour, lol!

I've got a little drop ironing to do then going to do some housework. My sis and nephew are coming up tomorrow, so we are going swimming, Burger King and then ten pin bowling. The girls saw it on tv the other day and want to go, lol, should be fun!! And then they have a birthday party at a soft play on Sunday, so busy weekend! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh Madeleine loves bowling, little kids look so sweet in those shoes they have to wear. 

Luckily OH doesn't do long distance anymore so the furthest he travels in around 3 hours away, I've attempted to wake him up numerous time now, I give up. If he wants to sleep on the floor then so be it :rofl:


----------



## ab75

My 2 haven't been before, so we'll see how they get on, lol. 

Yeah just leave him, haha, when he wakes up he'll be saying that you should've woken him up for bed. Men!! 

Oh I swear I am running out of patience here. Asked Zara about 10 times to get down from the toy box, then say can you not hear mummy, she says NO! Tell her she's got til I count to 3 then she's going to be in trouble, so she says me do it, and counts to 3!! Aaaaaaerrrghhhhhh xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I will be getting the blame for his bad back when he gets up lol.

With Madeleine I do the count to three too, or I give her three warnings and if she is still carrying on by the third time I've told her she goes to bed for ten minutes, she kicks up a huge fuss and crys her eyes out but I think it's just one of those things that has to be done. She won't misbehave for OH though, soon as he gives her a warning she stops lol xx


----------



## ab75

Zara cries if she gets put on the naughty step. Doesn't stop her though, just starts again when she gets back in.
She was good for about 3 days a couple of weeks ago, what a difference it made. God knows where I got her from xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's so frustrating when they're missbehaving especially when your tired and pregnant!

I've FINALLY got OH off the floor and sent him to bed, lol xx


----------



## ab75

Yay, lol xx

I know, she's exactly the same for dh, hope she changes when Zoe starts nursery xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

You'll probably find it's just a phase :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jay wants to see his Daddy but he's not jumping up and down because I don't think he understands. He went to bed at 6:30 again and OH isn't getting back for 30mins to an hour or so. I would of liked Jay to see Daddy walk through the door because he goes crazy :haha: I will have to wait until the morning. 
Jaydens routine is amazing since it's just been us two.


I've not had many tantrums either like I used to. He's been a good boy but had his moments where I have wanted to scream :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well UB you better send OH away more often :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Thats good that J has been behaving for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What is everyone up to this evening?

Oh went to tesco and picked me up a pizza so I'm going to have that and then oh is off to work at 11 so then it will be bed for me xx


----------



## ab75

I would have major heartburn if I ate at this time lol.
We had fajitas tonight, a packet thing out of asda, they were tasteless, was so looking forward to them too.
I'm just going to bed. Got a busy weekend and Zara has already been up, they are both choked with the cold so don't know if I will take them swimming or not. 
Need to do housework when I get up as I did diddlysquat today, lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh there's nothing worse than looking forward to food and it been rubbish.

I hope the girls feel better by morning ab xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks, so do I, lol. They have had medicine and their room is stinking of olbas oil so hopefully that will help. 
Goodnight xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Night night :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Me and katie have just got back from watching the second round of the fireworks championship at the illuminations in blackpool :) ohs at work so we went with my brother and niece, got stuck in traffic in a car park for an hour afterwards though so both girls fell asleep cuddled up in the back haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that is sweet Carly. I love the Blackpool illuminations i remember my dad taking me as a little girl, used to love it xx


----------



## ab75

I love blackpool illuminations too. I want to take the kids in a couple of years xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning

OH got me a large Mc donalds fries and coke last night, it was so good to say I wouldn't eat Mc D's again :haha:

I went through all baby girls clothes last night there sooo much there all different sizes but I noticed there wasn't much 0-3 so I can start buying that now :D OH even brought down a pink maxicosi car seat with the newborn insert! His Nan has kept a baby girls dress in her wardrobe for over 2 years waiting for us to have a girl so I have that here, it's beautiful. I will get a photo at some point. OH's brothers girlfriend didn't want it for her daughter so fair enough! 

What's everyone up to today?

Hope the girls feel better today Ab x


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
That's good that you got a load of stuff. I'll post that stuff today!

Zara has been up thru the night totally choked but Zoe seems a bit better. Not going to bother taking them swimming tho!
My sis and nephew are coming up, so we are going to go to Burger King and ten pin bowling, the girls haven't been b4 but saw it on Woolly and Tig!! Lol, hope they enjoy it.

What are you doing today? Bet Jayden will be happy to see his daddy! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB that's so sweet! Ohs friend is giving us clothes so I can't wait to have a nosey and see what's in there :)
Ohs just gone off to work and katies up already :( I thought she would sleep a little later today with being up until 10 but nope :-( I have a major headache too! Think a lazy morning is in order for us today xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your lazy morning Carly, hope your head gets better soon! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies.

UB that's good that you've got all that stuff it's great when people help out :)

Today I'm not sure what we are doing OH has been on nights so he will need some sleep, I need to do a bit of a food shop really.

Carly enjoy your lazy morning

Ab enjoy bowling, me and Madeleine love wooly and tig, it's one of the less annoying programmes on cbeebies :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well the lazy morning went out of the window! My brother came round for a bacon butty and brew instead so then we went to the park and then he came back and bought the kids mcdonalds for dinner :) they've just gone home so katies watching curious george now.
Ab im so jealous, i've never been bowling :-( hope you have fun! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoooon

Thank you Ab :) 

We had a lovely day out today BUT the aquarium is definitely over rated. We had a good look at everything and we were in and out within 30-40 minutes. It's so small :dohh: The amount we spent on getting in and parking we could of just gone to Bristol Zoo which I said was too expensive so we won't be going again. 2 hours parking for 6.20!!! 

Hope you all had a nice day x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I always find that with aquariums, you get round them so fast! They're great for little ones though. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, I've made letters for little mans room to go on the wall, I bought plain wooden letters from hobby craft and I've spent about four hours painting and decorating them this evening :rofl:

Can't wait to put them up!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww they look great! I'd love to be able to decorate baby girl a room but she doesn't have one as she'll be in with us for a few months. Fingers crossed we can get a 3 bed.

We went to Cheshire aquarium last year and that was brilliant, it just kept on going lol. x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy they look fab! X


----------



## ab75

They look fab mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies.

What are you all upto today? I've had a lie in Madeleine came and got in bed with me around 7am and went back to sleep :haha:

I'm taking her to have some professional photos this afternoon with a company called pixi photo, in mothercare. I had some done when she was 6 months old and loved them and they've got an offer on at the moment so thought we may as well go and do it :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie had a lie in too mummy, I was still up at 8 though and had a brew in peace before she got up. I'm just pottering around the house, abit bored tbh. Ohs gone to his mum's to help her with something as usual and iv got my friend coming round at about 1:30 to dye my hair for me. Just about to put some washing away before I make katies dinner... All she ever wants is food!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: Madeleine is the same, if she could eat all day she would!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well my friends done my hair but I don't like it! It's too dark... Oh well, it's only hair I suppose :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no, have you got a pic Cary? I'm sure it looks lovely :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hiya

I've not been up to much just been spending time with OH before he goes back up to work. He gets to drop Jay off at nursery with me tomorrow which I'm looking forward to.

I have filed a complaint about living in the area I'm in and even mentioned the drug dealing so FX they do something!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

When does he go back UB? Hope you had a nice weekend together.

I hope they take your complaint seriously, that would be good if they could move you to a bigger house ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope so! I mentioned everything. The dog urine, mess, noise, drugs etc. 

He goes back tomorrow at 12 and then probably be back Saturday or the weekend after. 

We go to collect the pram on the 28th so that's exciting :D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did you get the pram you wanted then UB? Our pram is been delivered at the beginning of next month :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah the babystyle oyster in pink :D we can fit a buggy board on it too which is really hand.

This morning update: 
The clothes I arranged to collect on Thursday have been sold to somebody else, I'm so pissed off about it.

OH has just come in from outside and there's human sick all over the outside of our door and next doors. Absolutely f****** disgusting. I'm so angry. x


----------



## ab75

Morning, how are you all?
UB, I posted you stuff on sat. Pm'd you tracking details. 
I hope you get moved. That is disgusting. 
Thats good that you are getting the pram you want xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ignore the stupid face mummy... I was taking pics to show oh :haha: it's just alot darker than it was so it's going to take some getting used to!

UB that's disgusting! I hope you get moved soon.

Oh went to his friends house and collected all the baby girls clothing they are giving us and wow! There are 4 huge bags ranging from 0-3 to 12-18! We have already said we're not buying much until after she arrives but this helps us out alot as money is abit tight at the minute!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-09-15-08-50-43.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Your hair looks lovely Carly. Yay for getting lots of clothes, that'll save you a fortune xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love your hair Carly, it's so shiny too! from all the bleaching and dying I've done over the years I've ruined mine.

Thank you very much Ab :hugs: I don't have a pm off you btw.

I've cancelled our claim for HB now and we pay full rent as from today and because OH is still giving his brother 200 a week for the car I won't be left with much. Ahh :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

Aaaahhhh ffs, I thought I had sent it twice by mistake too!! I'll send it again.
My hair used to be ruined too from bleaching it but I went darker for a while and it got better. I want mine cut quite short I think! I usually chicken out tho lol, but I just put it up all the time.if it was shorter I would have to do it every day! I'll see! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB that's terrible who has been sick next to your house?! Dirty buggers!!!

Carly I love your hair it looks lush!

How's everyone doing today? We've been shopping this morning and I'm going to boots now I want to get some of that mum and me stretch mark cream. 

Eek UB that's awful you've had to cancel housing benefit!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab my hair used to be so long and I got it all chopped off but I lOved it, it looked so much neater. It's grown back now though :haha: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've changed my circumstances so maybe we are entitled to some, I don't know. Even if it's 20 pounds every little helps. When my OH has stopped giving his brother 200 every week we won't have any problems with money. 

Baby girl kicked me before and it actually hurt! it was right above my belly button to the right. This pregnancy is going way too fast :( 

I had all my hair cut off in my first pregnancy thinking it would be easier but I regretted it. My hair would be super long now if I didn't get it cut. My roots look awful again :haha: I can't find my natural color in a dye! 

OH went back to Preston at 12 also, I actually cried when I got in after watching him leave it was horrible. Roll on Saturday when we can see him again.

And the person who vomited everywhere was the guys sister who actually lives there!! Why she didn't go to the toilet I don't know, dirty cow. This is a girl that actually peed outside too. Blurgh. x


----------



## ab75

Yuck, UB, that is disgusting! Aaawww, it won't be long til sat. And just think, your OH working away is getting you the pram you want, so it'll be worth it!

My belly kept poking out at bits last night, it made me jump every time, was also quite painful but at least dh felt him loads last night. Still being really active today, love him so much already!
You girls are making me not want to get my hair short. I did get a short bob a few years ago and hated it xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not touching my hair any more :haha: I will have a month where I think maybe a short look would look more grown up and feminine but I know I'll regret it lol

Well as for the pram I really do want to get it but while OH is giving BIL 200 out of the 300 he gets AND having to pay bills and rent it's going to be a struggle. I can't wait till that car is paid off. 4 weeks to go! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :flower: I hate my hair! I'm useless when it come to styling it too which doesn't help :-/

UB I really feel for you! I hate saying by to my oh for the day never mind any longer.

Im achey all over today, my back and bum are killing me. Ohs been in the attic this morning and got the moses basket and bouncy chair out and there were a few of katies first outfits up there too... I nearly cried when I loomed at them! They are just so tiny; it's hard to believe my baby was once that small and soon enough ill have another little princess &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ewww UB that is awful! Dirty cow! 

OH is busy doing the nursery I have totally left him to do it as he knew what he wanted and I must say I am in shock, it's great, he's done blue walls, with green hills at the bottom and he's got a sponge and done cloud effects with white paint, he's then bought tractor and animal wall stickers to put on the hills (if that makes sense) I must admit that I was pretty skeptical about the idea but he's done a brill job :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh Carly I know that achey feeling it's awful, try a hot bath? I've got a burst of energy today I don't know what's wrong with me lol, I've done two loads of washing, been to do the food shop, got all my cleaning products and I'm about to go clean the bathrooms now! :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww mummy that nursery sounds amazing! You have one lucky baby... you'll have to show us pics when he's finished.
I have to go get katie from nursery at 4:30 then sort tea as ohs gone to work now so I'll have a bath tonight and relax while katies in bed 
I've just folded the washing I did yesterday as I didn't get chance n iv washed all the 0-3 stuff ohs friend gave us, I can't wait to hang it all up :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I need some of your energy. Me and Jay are lazing in the dark under the duvet watching Cbeebies lol. (for now until he gets bored) 

I was in a brilliant routine when OH was away and when he came back it slipped. I need to find the motivation to unload the dishwasher and load it again ughhh. All the baby clothes bags need sorted. I need storage ASAP! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I just sorted into sizes and put the bigger stuff back in the bags and oh put them in the attic so they're out of the way until we need them.
Iv requested for katies nursery days to change to 8:30-1:30 3 days a week in stead of 8:30-5:30 2 days a week , we have a really good morning routine for nursery days but non nursery days were lucky to even be dressed by 11 am :haha:


----------



## ab75

Sounds lovely mummy. Can't wait to see pics.
I am either going for blue, with green at bottom and jungle theme, or blue and white cute boy stuff, but thinking probably jungle.

UB, I'm with you, can't be arsed doing anything. 

My bump keeps jumping about, lol, little monkey has been like this on and off since last night.

Mummy, don't know if I said but you made a really good job of Archies wooden letters. The girls both have their names on their wall and bedroom door, but I bought them from a seller on ebay lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is some energy for you ladies, I'm passing it through ;) OH is wondering what on earth is wrong with me :rofl:

Carly that is the hours that mads does at nursery, well she does 9-1 but it makes it much better doing it in the morning that way I'm up and ready and out the door before 9am, I like been motivated lol.

Ab yeah you did, thank you :) I actually just bought plain wooden letters from hobby craft and decorated them myself, Madeleine wants some now but her name is so bloody long it will take a while :haha:

UB I hope you manage to get Jayden back into the routine :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I like it because it means katies not just sat in the house watching TV lol.
I want both girls name above their bed/cot in their room because with a quote on the chimney breast between them. I think it looks lovely :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have you looked on eBay or amazon Carly? They've loads of good quotes on there and they are really good prices too x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Forgot to say what your OH is doing Mummy sounds fab. I can't wait to decorate Jaydens room properly but I'm not decorating this place like that until we have a nicer home x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd you get a transfer UB that'd be great for you all x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I really hope so, this area is disgusting. They have spent over 2 million pounds doing the area and buildings up including solar panels but haven't touched our property and apparently won't be doing, we're just getting ignored. My complaint might not get seen for another 10 days yet which is such a drag. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe they're just ignoring you that's terrible! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's been like it ever since we moved into this place. We've put so much money into it making it look lovely on the inside too. I'll definitely keep you all updated on what they say. If they don't help I'll be getting legal advice x


----------



## DolceBella

Hey all, just stopping by to let you know I'm still around and stalking. We've had a busy few weeks. My girls started school and have been having a great time. Isabella started kindergarten and is taking the bus to school like a big girl.:cry:Can't believe how time flies! Fiona has started nursery 3 days a week and is having lots of fun too.

Been seeing lots of proper kicks from the outside now. You can definitely tell that LO is getting stronger. Although, she turned head down and is sitting very low in my pelvis. I've had lots of back and pelvic pain, and it hurts to bend over. I think my muscles just aren't what they used to be after having 2 kids already!:haha:

I'm getting strong urges to nest lately, and I really want to start putting together the baby's nursery. We're going with a pink and gray theme. Trouble is, my little sister is still living with us. My DHs office is in the future nursery room and we need to move it to the basement. But the basement is where my sister is living right now. We've told her she has to move out by 1st Nov, but I want the space now! Grrr!! Here's a link to our bedding set!
https://www.serenaandlily.com/Baby/For-Baby-Girls-Colette
And this is what we'd like to design overall.
https://projectnursery.com/projects/avas-sweet-gray-and-pink-nursery/#


And yay for hitting V-Day last week!:happydance:


----------



## ab75

Yay, it's my V day!!

Morning ladies, 
DB, that nursery is pretty. 

Well Zara is choked with the cold, came thru to my bed at 6 and coughed so much that she was sick, so that was us up!!
Zoe starts nursery today, which I'll be ok with as I stay too, it'll be tomorrow when I have to leave her for 2 hours that I will be upset. 
Mw this afternoon xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DB that nursery looks beautiful, the kind of thing my OH would go for too. 

I don't get to see MW until the 15th of October still, it seems so far away still. 

Have any of you started Christmas shopping yet? I don't know where to start or what to buy!

Jayden isn't at nursery today so I'm not sure what to do but he's on a madden!! 

Happy V-days! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love that nursery dolce it's lush!

Aw poor Zara I hope she feels better soon :( xx
Zoe will love nursery I hope the first day goes well ab :)

I was supposed to be seeing my mw today too she told me to call the doctors surgery for an appointment so I did and they won't give me an appointment with the me because I'm not a registerd patient with that surgery! I was furious so called the mw and left her a voice mail but still no reply from her, if she doesn't call back by lunch time I'm going to ring her again x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh happy v day too ab!! :happydance:

UB we've not started yet but OH wants too, he wanted to go in argos yesterday and get Madeleine her main present, we are definitely going to start in the next few weeks because by the time Christmas is approaching it just won't be appropriate for me to go out rushing around for Xmas gifts. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope Zara gets better soon Ab. 

I think as long as the shopping is done before Dec the 1st it's okay :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Dolce that nursery is so cute!

Ab I hope nursery goes well for zoe and hope zarathustra feels better soon.

UB we've been buying some bits but not 100% what's for Christmas or birthday yet xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies.
zara is fine, back to being 100% naughty!!

I have most of the girls presents bought. Ordered Zara's dolls highchair and bouncy chair last night, thats her main present. Zoe is getting the my little pony palace, going for that at weekend, apparently Smyths have 20%off this weekend so will pick up their games and other bits as well. I am going to see if my mum can watch them on 4th October so we can go into town and get the other things from Disney store etc xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab your so organised! Lol 

What time is nursery for you and Zoe today? Xx


----------



## ab75

I have to be tho in case I have another early baby lol.
Nursery is 1-2 today. Zara will need to go too as dh is working. She will be as quiet as anything when she is there. Its just in the house that she is crazy!

What are you ladies buying for your kids Christmas? 
I keep forgetting what I've all got. Dh went up the loft on sat, theres a doll for each of them, jigsaws, princess stuff, snow white dresses,bath toys. Never looks like much tho! But time they get from everyone else there is no room for everything, lol, then we'll need to make space for baby stuff xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine is like that, so shy in front of new people but behind closed doors she's the devil :haha:

I think we are getting Madeleine a train track, like a proper one, she's always asking for one and in mothercare last week she was playing with a wooden one they had set up in the shop, then I think we are getting her some kind of Lego, DVDs, bath toys, that's all I know so far, usually I just pick things up as I see them, I think this year we are going to try aim it towards more educational things now she is getting to that age, she's always pinching my iPad to play her games so I might look into getting her an inotab (not sure I've spelt that right) as her main present x


----------



## ab75

I'm waiting til Disney do the dvds for buy one get one free again lol. The girls love their lego. Zoe got a leappad last year and loves it, when Zara gives her peace to play it! 
It gets harder every year knowing what to buy! Theres been a disney princess playdoh thing advertised, I am going to look at that as they sit for ages and do playdoh.
My dh says that the baby will be getting a proper train set lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oooh I've not seen the Disney play doh, Madeleine loves her play doh too but it's a nightmare when she mixes up the colours it drives me crazy :haha:

I can't imagine what it's going to be like buying for a boy at Xmas times, I could never imagine myself with a boy, we've no boys in our family lol xx


----------



## DolceBella

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hope Zara gets better soon Ab.
> 
> I think as long as the shopping is done before Dec the 1st it's okay :haha: x

I definitely want to be done by 1st Dec. too. And I'd like all the wrapping to be finished by the first week also. I'm going to buy lots of crafty things for them this year. They like having projects to do.

I have MW on Friday.


----------



## Carlyp1990

There are loads different disney play doh sets, iv been looking for katie as she loves play doh too :)
Oh wants to buy her a ponycycle as her main present and then I said I'll just get her some craft bits, play doh sets, jigsaws, books etc as she love all that sort of stuff. We got katie her own tablet last year as she was always playing my 8 pad and she loves it, only uses it twice a week or so and it's for limited time though but it's great for car journeys too as she watches peppa pig on it :haha:
Iv just hung some baby clothes up and it fel so surreal! I had a huge grin on my face while I was doing it :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't wait to start washing baby clothes and getting them organised :) OH is going to finish off the nursery today so hopefully after that I can start organising things. Not long until the last trimester now :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Well both girls loved nursery, wish I could leave Zara too lol.
Mw appt was good, measuring spot on, hope he stays like that so I get a home birth xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad nursery and the mw went well ab.
I saw the mw last week and she didn't measure me I think in my notes it says they start at 28 weeks.
I'm disgusted! I live right near a school and a woman has just parked on my front while she went to pick her kids up, they came back to the car and her son just wee'd in the middle of the street! Just stood next to the car n had a wee... In the middle of the street! And earlier I walking home and a druggie was talking to his mate about how he was funny because his "groin has exploded" I really cannot wait to move!


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly.
Yuck, thats horrible. We live in a really nice area just now, only temporary tho which is a shame! The place we lived b4 was horrible, was ok at end of the street I lived at but other end had a lot of smackheads. I hope we get a nice area when we move again, but without the pricetag of where we are now lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay good day all round ab :)

Eeew Carly that is awful! I know little kids can't hold their wee in sometimes but they could of took him somewhere private in a bush or something, how disgusting!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know how you feel Carly. It's disgusting here too. 

Jayden really likes Mothercares train set but have you noticed they have added 25 pounds onto it! I was shocked because 100 is a lot anyway, apart from that I like the idea of play doh and maybe a kitchen for him and other things for imaginative play. 

Jayden was in bed by 6 tonight he was so tired. He's got nursery tomorrow, Thurs and Fri! Bad news is OH won't be home this weekend because more work is on which means he won't be here for my birthday :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god I didn't even realise that about the train track UB!


Madeleine isn't in bed yet she's having a snack as she didn't like her spag bol, even though I know she really does like it but I can't be bothered with a paddy tonight so I just give her something else lol.

Aw no UB that's rubbish :( did you have something planned for your birthday?


----------



## ab75

I noticed tonight that tesco have stuck extra on some toys too! Shocking! 
Whens your birthday ub?

I just had chicken and veg stirfry with noodles and a spicy sweet n sour sauce, it was amazing, lol, could eat the same again!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I do that with Jayden I hate the thought of bed without dinner.

We were meant to be going out for a meal together but he's said he will take me out next week and make it more special. I never do anything for my birthday anyway so I'm used to it. He needs to earn money, it's Jayden not seeing his Daddy for 2 weeks that's flipped me off x


----------



## ab75

I don't let my 2 go to bed hungry either. Think they sleep better if they have something in their wee bellies lol.
Thats a shame, Jayden will miss his daddy. At least you can celebrate a week late, and you'll be getting your pram then, right? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw poor Jayden I'm sure he will be just perfect though :) at least you can settle him back in his routine :)

Yeah I always make sure madeleines eaten something even if it's just junk food, I'm the same when I take her to nursery in a morning she usually doesn't eat breakfast right away so I end up feeding her chocolate if I have too, I'd feel terrible sending her to nursery on an empty stomach x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My birthday is on the Monday, sorry I didn't see that question lol.

The parcel came this morning Ab, I love the bits thank you. Those booties are just the cutest :haha: Jayden wanted me to put them on him lol he's currently playing with the toy :haha: 

I best go get dressed ready to take J to nursery then it's on to painting his bedroom for 3 hours! yay x


----------



## Mummy to be x

What colour are you painting his room UB ? X


----------



## ab75

Morning! 

Aawww thats good, I was worried when I couldn't track it lol. Haha, they definitely won't fit J! Hope everything's ok, just bin anything you don't like/want.

Hope J enjoys nursery and happy painting xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning girls,
We're going to the library this morning so katie can get some new books for bedtime :) then oh has to go fit some new light fittings for his mum. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh I forgot to ask, are any of you have lung the whooping cough or flu vaccines? X


----------



## ab75

Morning to you too mummy and carly,

I am not having flu or whooping cough vaccines. I didn't have the flu one with the girls and I don't want to get w.c one either.
I know everyone has different opinions but mine is that I don't like to take even paracetamol when pregnant unless I absolutely have to. Theres been a lot online about the w.c vaccine being changed and I don't want me or my baby to be guinea pigs xx


----------



## ab75

24 week bump xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will be having the whopping cough vaccine, if I'm honest I haven't read much into it, maybe I should! It was never Around when I was having Madeleine, everything is changing so much!

Ab you look great!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

^^ that was my thought exactly ab! They haven't done any research on whether or not it's safe in pregnancy and it's only changed from July this year so it's still to early to see the effects. I just keep thinking "what if?" Would I forgive myself if she did get whooping cough when she's a newborn but then I know the chances if that are really slim xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Week 25!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I won't be binning anything, they're all lovely :)

I'll be having the flu vaccine but I don't know about the w.c, I didn't have it with Jayden and there's been so many mixed opinions on it. I only have 4 more weeks to decide though.

Jaydens room is magnolia but that will be our bedroom for when the baby comes because there's more room for a cot. Ours is cream (will be Jaydens again) so I'll just get wall stickers until we can move 


And great bumps ladies! x


----------



## ab75

Nice bump mummy!

Its crap not being able to decorate how we want eh? I loved doing Zoe's nursery, then when Zara was born we swapped rooms and made the big room all girly for them to share. I wish I could've brought my house with me when I moved lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I honestly wished I had waiting to move into this place. We wanted to get out of temporary accommodation (which was nicer than here, sods law:haha: ) so we took this place. We really should of waited and viewed all properties I guess but then if we didn't take it we wouldn't of looked that desperate to move. OH said he's not living down here any more but I don't know whether to take him seriously or not, you can never tell.

I am going to get ready and paint little mans soon while I can :) x


----------



## ab75

Yeah your kinda stuck coz if you look like you are being choosy they just think you can't be that much in need of a place to stay. I don't hold out much hope for us getting a council house. Dh found a lovely new build last night for private rent, sods law that we have just signed up here for another 6 months!! Ah well, lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm going to have a serious think about the w.c vaccine now and do a little research.

Where we lived before we wasn't allowed to decorate but I still did, and just put it back before we moved, where we are now we just never asked if we could decorate and I just did it anyway. I like to have my own touch :haha: I know the landlord doesn't allow animas but I have two cats, let's just hope he doesn't ever want to pay a visit :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol, you'll just have to hide the cats in a cupboard!
We get a house inspection every 3 months, I hate it. Last time we were out and they just come in with their key(letting agent) and do the inspection. I know technically it isn't our house but at this moment it is our home, really pisses me off xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow they can't do that ab! They have to give you notice, when I lived alone I had an awful land lady she was such a cow, left me with damp in the house, broken boiler plus a number of other problems so I decorated the house and left it like that for her to put back. I hate landlords that have no respect for their tenants especially when rent is expensive!

I've just called up the school about Madeleine been due to start in January, I told them I felt she wasn't ready for school in January as it's totally different where we come from and she said that if I feel she's not quite ready then they do three intakes, January, April and September so I'm really pleased about that I'm not going to start her in January now, maybe April time at least that way she has a few months been four before starting school xx


----------



## ab75

They do give us notice, but I still dont think its right. We oay a grand a month for this place, makes me feel sick knowing that we have now paid 12 grand for something that is not ours!
Its a year today since we moved!!
We have only met our landlord once, all done thru agency. Our rent now goes up £50 a month since we renewed the lease! Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats really good that they do 3 intakes. At least you don't have to worry about that now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

A grand?! Oh my goodness ab that is a lot of money to pay in rent, it might be different where you live but that's an awful lot to me :haha: we pay £575 a month for our 3 bed house, I can't believe they put the rent up too. Cheeky buggers!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's good news Mummy. That's a crazy amount of money on rent Ab, good luck with getting a council property! 

I picked Jayden up from nursery and when we got out he cried that he wanted to go back :rofl: he's okay now he's having pombear and a chocolate spread sandwich hehe.

I managed to paint all his walls but there's still another 1-2 coats that need doing and a bath! perfecto lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

How cute that Jayden wanted to go back to nursery, bless him!

I'm picking Madeleine up at 1pm then I need to go get her some new shoes. X


----------



## ab75

Yip its a fortune. My mortgage was only £300 b4 we moved here! But dh earns more money here, would rather be saving it towards a deposit tho!!
Aaaww thats cute that J wanted to go back in. Just getting ready to take Zoe up to nursery and leave her. She'll be ok I think, hope I am lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope Zoe goes into nursery ok ab, she will love it once you've gone (as awful as that sounds lol) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope she went in okay :) 

I'm in a little dilemma. Getting the pram on the 28th but have to start putting 85 aside a week for rent as from 7/09. OH gets 300 a week BUT gives his brother 200 of that to pay off the BMW. How am I going to pay rent, get shopping AND pay bills with 162 pounds? The pram is 180!! Tomorrow all my child tax credits is getting taken on bills/debts which I hate because that should be Jaydens money. I'm waiting on a '1 off payment' from working tax credits but no idea when it will be. Ahhhh! There should be a total of 620 going out a month but there's actually over 1200 :/ x


----------



## ab75

Could he not give his brother less and take longer to pay off the car? Its shite eh? I paid most of my debt off with the money I got from the sale of my house. But had to remortgage when an ex and me split up, to pay off debt he left me with. If I hadn't have had to do that I would've had about 40k in the bank, instead I have f#@* all. Same with dh, he had to go bankrupt due to his ex. Life is shit sometimes. 

Zoe was fine at nursery, said bye to me straight away, totally loved it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

U have great bumps ladies!
UB if your oh is away that much could you not just claim as a single parent? It would mean you wouldn't be struggling as much!
Ab that is a crazy amount of rent! Round here you would get a gorgeous 5 bed for less! I pay £500 every 4 weeks for mine n its a generous sized 2 bed. I want to move but at the moment I can't save up a bond for another house :( iv seen a gorgeous house which I could afford the rent but I just can't save the £800 bond they want plus the months rent in advance :'(


----------



## ab75

If we don't get a council house we will move further out, even moving 10 miles would get us more for our money xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I agree with Carly can't you claim as a single parent? Seen as though Oh works away all week, your really going to struggle otherwise.

Glad nursery went well ab :)


----------



## ab75

I agree too, you technically are a single parent!

Thanks mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He says he can't give his brother any less because he wouldn't have transport and that if he keeps giving him 200 then it's paid off quicker :dohh: wouldn't I have to pay back what he sends in wages though if I try claim for income support? x


----------



## ab75

How would they know what he is sending you? Don't tell them. Just say he has moved back up North, you don't really know any more than that!! You are worried because you are left with J and baby xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Your entitled to some child maintenence though UB, you have his son and are pregnant with his daughter xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've just been told because his post comes here, his clothes are here and because the property is in both our names we're still classed as living together :( 

Things will be okay when this car is paid off because then he'll be sending me 250-300 not 100 or less! 

Just got back from taking Jay to nursery, he was so excited to be there again I love watching him. They're having a bug week and they caught a huge spider and put it in a container and I bet one of those kiddies opens it :rofl: Yesterday they were singing incy wincy spider and Jayden came home singing it, I was like huh? I didn't teach you that lol he learns so fast. I've managed to get him to count from 1 - 14 now :happydance: x


----------



## Ziggie

UB - talk to the CAB, they will help you set up payments to various places if they can, and will help you with any debt management/financial management. They can also advise you on what money you might be entitled too.

I'm struggling to understand why your OH would be paying £200 a week for a BMW?!!! I mean, priorities..... Surely any car in working order would be better than a BMW that is forcing you into masses of debt??? I'd say sell the bloody car, pay the brother off and buy a very cheap run around!!!!! That is financial suicide!!!!

You're a better woman than me putting up with all that stress and drama. You'd be better off on your own in reality, he's dragging you right down!!! (Financially I mean!!). He'd be better off having his place of work as his main address and just visiting you. Whatever you do, do NOT declare that though if it's not the case. I've seen too many people do that and get all benefits stopped and investigated for fraud... Speak to the cab.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been to them before and heard nothing back. He doesn't owe the money he's actually buying the car from him. I've asked him to give his brother less but he won't. On the other hand working tax is set up now so that's going to help a lot! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I hope things get easier for you soon :hugs:

It's great Jayden's enjoying nursery UB, Madeleine comes back singing songs and I'm so shocked how fast she learns them, it's amazing how quickly they pick things up ain't it x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It will definitely ease up a bit in about 3-4 weeks but I need to pay a full months rent by the 6th and buy the pram so it's a bit tough, I really don't want to have to let the woman down.

And It's scary, you think everything else they see or hear too. Like that boy next door to me who spat on the floor, I'd go mental at the boys father if Jayden had copied that. The poor boy is 2 and still babbles like a baby, nothing wrong with him, he just hasn't been taught. He's not even in nursery. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's so sad UB, I knew a boy like that and he never went to school until he was around 6 and he couldn't speak a word, it's so sad. Children do pick up everything though it's scary, you're right.


----------



## ab75

That is shocking!
I hope things get easier soon too UB.


Just made a big pot of chilli for dinner. That'll save time after the scan as I'll just need to make the rice.
Looking forward to seeing my little man again, hope all is ok. He was doing some rolling about last night lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is it scan day today ab??! :) xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah, 3pm xx


----------



## Ziggie

But why buy a BMW when a cheaper car would suffice?? Seems reckless when you're so tight for money and going week to week with a tenner here and there for food!!! Guess I just don't get it!!! We are financially stable and still make sure we save where we can, certainly don't own a BMW lol!!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck ab! Xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh I know it's ridiculous. I am better off now we're not claiming JSA, I haven't run out of electric :rofl: I just like to know there's money left after bills JUST in case iykwim.

Good luck with the scan Ab, I'd love to see our girlie again x


----------



## ab75

Baby's heart is fine. Consultant was lovely, said she wasn't allowed to confirm gender but showed me that he is definitely a boy!! Yay xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay ab that is such great news I'm so pleased for you, I bet you feel releived xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that's fab new ab! So happy to hear it :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad everything was okay Ab :D 

I'm thinking of treating myself to some maternity leggings but I have no tops to go over my bum! x


----------



## ab75

Thanks girls so relieved!

I'm the same ub, my maternity tops stop at my waist at the back. I am going to get leggings or jeans at weekend I think!

We were meant to be getting dh's son on sat, he text ex tonight to make sure it was still ok and she text back saying that he was getting his room done so wanted to organise it!! He's 6! Anyway, dh says he knew this would happen eventually and that there's no point talking about it, but I can tell he's upset xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, time zone makes it hard to keep up with you all. Hope your pregnancies are going well. I didn't get a chance to go all the way back from the last time I was on, but I hope you all are doing great. So far I'm having horrible heartburn 4 to 5 times daily and my leg hurts to move. I go to Doc on Thursday next week and my next scan is on the 3rd. I cannot wait to see baby again and how much bigger he is. I still haven't gained any weight, I'm a little concerned. I want my baby bump :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab that's awful, what a cow, so are you not able to have him anymore? The only person she's hurting is that little boy! Poor thing and your poor DH, anyone would think the woman would be glad of a little break! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, time zone makes it hard to keep up with you all. Hope your pregnancies are going well. I didn't get a chance to go all the way back from the last time I was on, but I hope you all are doing great. So far I'm having horrible heartburn 4 to 5 times daily and my leg hurts to move. I go to Doc on Thursday next week and my next scan is on the 3rd. I cannot wait to see baby again and how much bigger he is. I still haven't gained any weight, I'm a little concerned. I want my baby bump :(

I wish I wasn't gaining weight I feel huge lol. I am with you on the heartburn though I'm getting that quite often now x


----------



## ab75

She says she'll text if "he" changes his mind. Not looking forward to telling the girls, Zoe especially is going to be devastated. I said as soon as I had the girls that I wasn't putting them thru the constant changes that she puts him thru,I don't want their wee heads as muddled as his. I hope for their sakes and his and dh that he does come again but I doubt it. She said last year that she was going to do anything to stop him seeing dh. She has a constant break, he stays with her mum most of the time!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Hi swtpink, I too am huge lol. I have put on 1 stone 3lb xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

-Runs to the scales to weigh myself-

I've put on a stone, what a hop from 5lbs! :haha: I put on 5 stone with Jay and I will NOT be doing that again :rofl: 

Good luck with the scan, Pink x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Am I the only one who doesn't weigh myself :haha:

Well katies got a poorly tummy :( we were supposed to be going to the firework display again tonight but as soon as she got up this morning she said she doesn't feel well enough to go xx


----------



## ab75

I don't know how much I put on with the girls, but I know it was shit loads as I made millionaires shortbread twice a week and ate it lol. Thats why I am watching what I am doing this time as I put on 2 stone b4 I fell pregnant with this one!
Hope Katie feels better in a little while Carly.

Mummy, dh still wants to see his son, just need to see what happens. Zoe was heartbroken when I said he wasn't coming tomorrow. Sobbing like anything. I'm not putting her thru that again xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh ab that's awful poor little girl that's really not fair is it :( what a bitch his mum is, can't dh take it to court maybe? Xx

I hope Katie feels better soon Carly, bless her x

Right I'm going to weigh myself now that all you girls have done it lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my word nearly fell off the bloody scales I've gained a stone sinse last weighing myself!!


----------



## ab75

He has been to court, now paying 4k legal fees!! She just twisted everything every time. Eg, the first time that he was allowed to stay over on Christmas night(because the sheriff said it was only fair that dh get that time with him too),he started crying after being in bed for 5 mins. Said to dh, mummy said if I made myself cry you would take me home and she will take me to toysrus tomorrow for a treat! A) that is down right evil B)what child, who is totally spoiled anyway, needs to go to toysrus on boxing day for a treat!
The last time he was at court they didn't even discuss child welfare, it is now just her and her solicitor fighting dh to pay her legal fees as well as his own. So he isn't going back to court. This had been going on for too long. He used to stay every weekend and come for his tea twice a week until she realised that she would get more csa if he didn't stay, thats why dh originally went to court so that he could get his contact back xx

*

ol, its scary how quick the weight goes on. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god what an evil cow, who would ask their child to make them selves cry? Oh I feel so sorry for you all that's just terrible. When he is older he will realise what his mother is like and then he can visit his dad as and when he wants, she can't stop it forever.

Yes it's very scary in total that's about a stone and a half now, I don't know how much we are supposed to gain? Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats what we have to hope for now. My mum did the same with my sis and I, I am really close to my dad and stepmum now. 

Lol, my boobs probably weigh about half a stone! They are huge. I'm not too fussy about putting on weight as long as I know I am eating kinda healthy and not eating a lot of junk xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Before I got pregnant I was a bit over weight anyway, the most i had ever weighed but I was quite happy with myself, I'm not overly bothered it was just a big shock but I suppose we have got a baby in there and a lot of water, plus a big placenta :haha: I must admit though I am looking forward to getting back into shape once little mans born xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah thats what I think. Told dh I am going to get a zumba dvd after baby is born and try to do it when Zoe is at nursery 2 or 3 times a week, plus I'll start taking the dog out again! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

And plus we will have a nice pram to push about with a beautiful baby in! I can't wait for that I miss pushing a pram :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Me too. Missed having the pram a lot with Zara, only used it if we were all out together so one of us took the pram and the other took Zoe in a buggy. I had a double buggy for when I was out myself with them. This time it will just be pram, yay, as Zara walks everywhere now xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She seems like a total cow, Ab!

I've finished painting Jaydens room and moved it round, I led on my bed and I just seized up :haha: 

I'm more paranoid about my stretch marks getting stretch marks and having a big saggy belly again :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine walks now too, although we still have her buggy in the garage.

UB I've got loads more stretch marks this time, all on my legs too it's awful :(


----------



## ab75

Lol ub, you'll have done too much. Bet you feel proud of yourself for doing it tho. Well done!

Still got a buggy for Zara too but she hasn't been in it since our hols.

I must be really lucky, I don't have any stretch marks!

Yay, doc just phoned. I have been signed off for another 4 weeks so I won't be back now as mat leave will start after my line runs out xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh ab that is so lucky! I never got any with mads until 39 weeks and that was only a few, this time I've loads! I blame it on a boy thing :haha:

That's great news that you don't have to go back to work you must feel pleased xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB I bet his room looks great :)
Ab that must be such a relief to not have to go back!
I got loads of stretchmarks with katie but so far iv no new ones yet!
Well all katies eaten for the last day is toast, bananas and water but it seems to have worked as katie is now feeling miles better! Gunna be adventurous for dinner and give her some spaghetti hoops with her toast and see how she is this afternoon :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I actually have a photo of mine when I was pregnant with Jayden, I will look for the photo and add it. 
Tada :cry::haha:


They are completely silver now though so I barely notice them. I haven't got any yet, I think with Jay they popped up about 34 weeks! 

I am having some baby girls clothes delivered today, I've got nowhere to store them!!! :haha: x


----------



## ab75

I am so happy lol, I don't have to worry about work now.

Don't say its a boy thing, lol, I don't want them!!

Hope Katie enjoys her spaghetti hoops. These 2 are having a picnic. Well thats what they call it lol. They have a sandwich, grapes, orange, yoghurt, animal biscuits and juice on a tray xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha katie had a picnic tea the other day! She had a blanket on the floor and had a bowl of fruit, yoghurt, crisps and sandwiches :)
Thanks ab, she ate the spaghetti hoops but not the toast lol, I think she's bored of toast now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB they look so sore!

I hope Katie is better soon Carly.

Bless the girls having a picnic that's so sweet.

We've just been out for lunch and I decided to go try and register with another doctor as the other one where been such a pain and wouldn't let me see the mw until I had proof of adress (no letters in my name at the new house yet so wasn't possible) bloody ridiculous, luckily this other surgery got me in with the mw for Tuesday thank god!


----------



## ab75

They look painful ub.
I've just made room in one of my drawers just now for baby stuff and have things in the moses basket and pram. Dh hasn't had time to build wardrobe yet. Was hoping he would do it sun morning but he is working now!

At least she ate something Carly.

Thats good that you got a new doc and midwife mummy. 
The consultant that did my scan yesterday asked if I wanted transferred to her care. She was lovely so I said yes. Getting growth scan at 30 weeks and if he is meausuring ok she will tell the mw I can have a home birth xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great news ab, it makes things so much nicer when you are under good care doesn't it. Xx


----------



## ab75

Yes. The male consultant who I saw after my 22 week scan wanted to admit me at 37 weeks due to bigger babies and quick labours. When I said that to her yesterday she just said, your not stupid, if its happening quick and its not a home birth phone an ambulance, if its a homebirth, you know what to do until midwife arrives. Your labours are quick because you are relaxed about it and your body knows what to do! Lol I think I love her haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow she sounds amazing! It's true though, only you know your body! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I hope so. My labours have been easy but yesterday after hospital I said to dh, holy shit I need to give birth again in 3 months or so, I'm a bit scared! He just said you'll probably cough and he'll fall out!! Yeah thanks for that! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha! That is funny. My birth was awful with Madeleine she was back to back and it ended up in forceps after 40 hours of labour, I really hope it doesn't go the same way this time, the mw here seems very positive where as my old mw said I wasn't allowed on the birth center because I had forceps last time, but my new mw has said there is no reason why I can't use the birth centre and no reason why I will have the same birth again, so she made me feel more positive x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I cannot believe I've just read everything and went to reply and forgot.. :dohh:
I will have a proper read again later :haha: 

Jayden is tormenting the poor cat, he's horrible to him. The clothes came today also and there's 4 boxes full of clothes, half of which I wouldn't even dress baby girl in but it was a bargain :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh what you going to do with them UB?

Lol Madeleine is a little bugger to the kitten sometimes and the poor kitty just takes it, she won't dream of doing it to my big cat though he'd go for her he doesn't take any crap so she stays out of his way :haha: did you sort all the worms out with your kitty? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've sold the ones I don't like on to someone else who wants to collect them next week :)

So other news from me, I have had to send OH money (unbelievable) as apparently he only got 210 wages and STILL gave his brother 200. I'm left with 100 to last until Thursday so I can't really go get my birthday nails done now or treat myself (which he told me to do) BUT next week he should be bringing 300 home so then I can get baby girls pram and we can go out for a belated birthday movie and meal but we'll see if that really happens. 

Jayden has been a sod today, like literally ARGHHHHHH. I ended up getting down at his level and shouting in front of him that I was sick of his behaviour and I'd had enough then walked away into the kitchen and shut the door. I can tell it scared him because of the look on his face but he soon came and gave me a cuddle and kiss. He was SO tired yet he will NOT fall asleep, I ended up having to give him a bottle to nap but then tonight I had to lay in bed with him for a long hour waiting for him to drop off.

OH's Nans dog got attacked by a staffy today, his Nan took a bash to the head when it knocked her over. Apparently it was shaking Missy (his Nans dog) like a rag doll. 
Worms have all gone, took long enough to clear! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my word UB what an eventful afternoon you've had! I'm sorry you won't be able to get your nails done :( that sucks!

I know what you mean about behaviour, it's hard work when they're little monkeys and we all lose our temper, don't worry. Madeleine was a sod this afternoon she's getting really mean with sharing things and snatching so she got sent to her room, I too get the sorry card and the 'I love you mummy' :haha: kids eh ;)

That's terrible about OHs nan and her dog, I hope their ok, you here so much these days about viscous dogs attacking x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :flower:
UB im so sorry you can't treat yourself! I hope oh does bring back enough money next time.
We'll katie was fine until about 3.30 then she was sick in the hallway followed by running to the toilet for yet more diarrhoea :( I hate when she's poorly! She was sick another 2 times after that and then tell asleep at about 5:30 on the sofa. She's so cute though, she apologised for being sick on the floor and thanked me for helping her! She woke after about an hour and still had an upset tummy but oh wanted to go to the fireworks anyway as he had booked the evening off work, so we went and she was fine. Kept asking for food so we went to asda and got her a little pizza which she loved!
What's everyone's plans for today? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless her that's so sweet I hope she perks up soon it's terrible when there I'll.

I've no idea what to do today, I hate having no plans lol. What about you? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad she's feeling better, nothing worse than seeing your babies poorly and nothing you can do about it. 

I'm off to town to pay Brighthouse because they didn't take a direct debit out Thursday. The last time they did that they said it was my fault and I still had to give them 50 blimming quid, I will not be doing that again because it's their fault x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with bright house UB!

Well OH has a speed awareness course today, he got caught doing 3mph over the speed limit! So annoying but it needs to be done or he will get 3 points on his licence. He just called me to say he will cook something special tonight and give me a bit of a pamper night, massage etc! So I think I will get the cleaning done and all the washing before he gets home tonight, then me and Madeleine are going to do some painting I think :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies, she seems ok so far but she was yesterday too until she was sick. I said I'll see how she gets on and then I might take her to my parents later on if she's still ok.
UB good luck with bright house, that's how they make their money!
Mummy my oh did one a few years back, he got caught doing over 100mph on the motorway, doing 50mph in a 40 zone and 40 in a 30 zone! He didn't know he was being followed by and unmarked police car! He's such an idiot!! I suppose your OH can't really have points as he has a driving job xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: Carly I shouldn't laugh but that's crazy he was been followed all that time! Police are very sly, I think it's the police who do the course too.

Madeline is writing her Christmas list (she can't write obviously) but she has seen a post man pat thing on an advertisement she wants for Xmas so she asked to write to Santa :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Honestly he's such an idiot! 
Katie wrote a Christmas list last week... It was just a load of squiggles on a piece of paper :haha: she wants one of everything she sees on TV! Which is good as it's her birthday first so we need a lot of ideas xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What date is her birthday? Madeline just did the squiggles too, so sweet. I love the magic of Christmas I miss been a child and believing in Santa :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Her birthday is 9th November mummy. She's already started asking question like "how does santa bring all the presents but some of them are off other people?" I just told her it's magic lol. I love Christmas too :) I love the memories from when I was little and hope I can make it that magical for katie too, even when I stopped believing I still love all the Christmas traditions I had with my nan :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless her that is sweet! Madeleine has asked me how he gets in without a chimney I said he has a magic key :haha: I think Christmas is the best time of year! Although this year I'm sure we are all going to be very uncomfortable lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What ever you do ladies do not hand the girls an argos catalogue :rofl: I remember when I was little my list would fill an A4 piece of paper from doing that :haha: 

Brighthouse just took what the direct debit would of been, apparently it was declined so I said the money was in there it's not my fault. 

I treated myself to some leggins from peacocks they are really thick but I've put a small hole in them already ripping the tag off being so desperate to get them on :haha: oops. They were 12 pounds for 2 pairs so really good and I got some hairdye. When Jay is in bed I'm going to dye my hair and paint my nails hehe x


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's not bad then UB, like a little pamper night for yourself :) I might do my nails after a bath tonight too as OH is at work and katie needs an early night.
Katie cuts pictures out of catalogues at nursery and fills her drawer with what she wants... last week she wanted a ladder :-/


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha that's so sweet of her, a ladder! :rofl: She could of asked for a pony ;) 

I'd like Jayden to be able to pick what he'd like but when I ask him he just says yes to everything! I think he'd like a scooter though :) 

I emailed my bank this afternoon and asked for my charges from the past year to be refunded, fingers crossed. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope you get them refunded UB!

I dyed my hair last night and did my nails but my nails have chipped already! I need some thick leggings I may pop to peacocks my new look ones are crap there see through!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I went into H&M at first but even those you could see my butt crack in :haha: I'm a size 14 but got a 16-18 in the ones from peacocks and they are so snug so definitely try on a bigger size! The maternity ones were nice but as I pulled them up I put a hole in the leg OOPS :rofl: so they were a no go but I'll keep looking for decent maternity ones.

Jayden went to sleep at 6 so I've got my hair dye on while listening to 90s music, going to paint my nails after hehe x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm deffo going there then!

That sounds relaxing, all you need now is a bottle of wine! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Pahaha that's what I thought! I'm having a capri sun :rofl: I got 20 from Asda on Tuesday and there's only 8 left! oops. I will have to save them for Jayden, they're just so nice!!

I haven't spoken to OH all day and I rang him at 6:30 and he asked me to ring him later because he's gone round to his brothers to see him (he's been with him all day) he didn't even seem bothered about talking to me. I rang him just now and heard loads of laughter so straight away I said I'll ring you later, he said oh okay. I said well you seem busy and he said that he's at the pub. He was like I don't chatting now for abit I was like well I've waited all day I'm sure I can wait longer, he said oh.. okay. I said you don't seem bothered anyway which he didn't answer to.. now I will just leave him to it and probably won't ring just or ring when I expect he'll be in bed :finger: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I buy those Capri suns for Madeleine I find them really sickly.

Ugh whys he been like that with you? :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Probably just my hormones taking it the wrong way :haha: 

I can't get enough of the orange ones, mm! 

It's my V-Day today :D x


----------



## ab75

Happy v day!!

Sorry your oh was being like that! And thats great that you had to send him money but he's in the pub! 
Yay for doing your hair and nails, bet it makes you feel better. I need to get my hair done.
We were out all day yesterday and getting visitors today so I won't be on til tomorrow. I can't be bothered, you know when you just want a quiet lazy pj day, lol, well thats what I want today xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ugh UB I'd be so annoyed! You had to send him money but he's in the pub! 
I felt really ill last night and I shouted at katie when it was her bedtime and afterwards I felt so bad I just sat and cried for hours :( it was horrible! We've had lots of cuddles since but I just feel horrible for shouting at her. 
Ab I think everyone needs a lazy day sometimes xx


----------



## ab75

Don't feel bad, easier said than done, I know! I feel like that everyday with Zara lol, she has actually been not too bad for last couple of days tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab enjoy your day :)

I know what you mean Carly I feel like that if I stress out at Madeleine but it's only natural Hun we can't keep our cool 24/7 it's hard work raising a toddler lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm sure kids play on it, they like to see how far they can push us. 

I am soo glad I got those leggins from peacocks, literally over night I can't have them sitting on my bump or it looks like I have a spare tire :rofl: Just casually walking around with a huge dent in my bump lol

OH told me he only had a fiver left and I just laughed. He knows I won't send him more. He went out this morning to look for a breakfast van but could find one so he made the same at home. I laughed and said see you're the crap one with money. He'd of gone out and spent his last fiver on his breakfast when his Nan had everything in to make it there. Deary me. I asked him how he's going to pay a full months rent in 2 weeks and he said the last week he will work his ass off and sent me all of his wages but we'll see. 

Still haven't heard anything from HSBC, I know it's a Sunday but I'm SO impatient. 

Next door are outside again boozing, JOY :help: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

where does he stay when he is working away UB?

Oh my I wish I was outside boozing :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He's staying at his Nans, she's always got a house full. His mum and her boyfriend are even there sleeping in the front room :S x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that is crazy! His nan sounds like a diamond x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh she is, she loves a houseful I think if the place was empty she wouldn't know what to do with herself lol 

I have painted my nails twice and I'm not happy with them, now I just have clear nail varnish on because it's got too late to paint them blue. Gah!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha UB, I just paint mine quick these days because they never stay perfect anyway lol. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They chip after about 2 days but my toes stay perfect for weeks :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's having toddlers to look after :) and soon to be new borns, once our baby's come along they'll be no time for nail painting lol. X


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday UB!
Hope you have a lovely day whatever you do.

I've got the car today, yay!! Need to go and get the girls the waterproof trousers and jackets that Lidl are getting in today. Reviews are good and they need them for walking the dog and walking to nursery in the rain. Dh is only working til 4 as its a local hol here so it'll be a quick day for me.
Got the baby a playmat and gym yesterday reduced to £15 in ELC and I got jeans and leggings. Thankfully, lol, was living in 1 pair of jeans and pj bottoms!
What are you all doing today? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :flower: 

I'm not really doing anything, my Mum's at work, Sister is busy and OH is away so it's just going to see my Nan and Grandad lol 

That's a bargain Ab, I forgot about those I'll have to keep a look out when OH has paid off his car 

Jayden is being horrible this morning, I've already been slapped and shouted at and it's not even 8am. Ugh x


----------



## ab75

I love a bargain, lol.

aaawww, sorry J is being a little monkey. Zara is still sleeping so we're having a quiet time. Zoe is watching Aladdin and playing with her magnetic drawing board xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy birthday UB!!!!! :happydance: :)

I will look in elc I want a play may too, they seem so expensive at full price!

I'm just in morrisons having a breakfast then we are going to do some shopping :)

Hope your all well today, I've not felt baby really since last night so I'm a bit worried, gonna see if he moved after my big breakfast xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy birthday UB!!
Ab yay for the bargains! I'm living in one pair of maternity jeggings and my leggings.
Mummy im sure he's just being a sleepy baby but fingers crossed he moves soon for you just to put your mind at rest.
We went to the zoo yesterday and I got a phone call off my dad to say my nans been taken into hospital, I burst out crying sat in the cafe and katie got dead worried and tried to offer me her ham sandwich to make me feel better! Iv dropped katie off at nursery and been to asda and done some shopping, now iv just had some nutella on toast n im having a sit down with a cup of tea before I carry on with the housework. I think im going to take katie to the park after nursery and let her collect some leaves to make a picture this afternoon :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly bless her that's is adorable, I hope your nan is ok :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun, shes got emphysema and was really struggling to breathe yesterday morning her heart rate was dangerously high so she's had some medication and been put on a potassium drip. She's got to have some antibiotics now too so she will have to stay in for a few days but at least she's in the best place to get the treatment she needs xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My grandad had a heart attack last year it's awful when people your close to get taken ill, but she's definitely in the best place xx


----------



## ab75

https://www.elc.co.uk/Blossom-Farm-2-in-1-Baby-Gym/130436,default,pd.html

Theres the link for the playmat.
Hope your gran is ok Carly.
Hope little Archie has moved for you mummy xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww ab that's cute! We have just a flat playmate but will probably buy one like that once she's here. Trying to only get the essentials with being due so close to Christmas! 

Well I picked katie up from nursery and we went for a.walk to collect leaves to make pictured with :) now she's having some fruit and waiting very impatiently for the new curious george episode to start!
Iv made ohs chicken and mushroom curry so that's in the slow cooker and mine and katies sausage casserole is cooking away nicely in the oven :) now to tackle the washing and ironing :'/


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have felt two jabs but that's it, not sure what I should do but to be honest I've been on my feet busy all day, I'm in the middle of painting the nursery so not really sat down yet.

Love that play mat!!

Carly you sound so organised my house is such a tip :rofl:

OHs been asked to start work earlier today so he won't be working through the night and he will get tomorrow off, so that's good because it means he can come to the mw with me x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha mummy, I sound more organised than I am! My house is a tip too but at least we can eat :haha:
Aww that's good he gets to go to the mw with you hun, oh and katie come to all my appointments lol


----------



## ab75

Mummy I only felt Owen move at 230pm after I got back from shops, and again now he is wriggling. I think its just bcoz you have been busy. As soon as you get M to bed and have a seat you'll be getting used as a punchbag xx


----------



## ab75

Carly, we're having steak pie tonight so not a lot to organise but I love slow cooker dinners xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope your right ab, going to have a cold glass of water when I sit down at 6.30.

I've attached a pic of the nursery! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh it's upside down again, I don't know why all my pictures do that :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol. That looks lovely!! I've got that kind of moses basket except mine has the cream precious bear lining and hood xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy that's amazing! I'm so jealous! I wish we could have a nursery or could even afford to redecorate katies room properly for her and baby.
I think we're ordering our nappies tonight  im so excited! I love all the different patterns reusables come in xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow that's lovely, Mummy!!

Thank you for the birthday wishes, been into town with Jay and my Nan and treated myself to 2 tops with my birthday money ;) hehe never too old for birthday money!
I also got the wreck this journal from her too and a birthday cake all for myself, serves 16!! :rofl: 

I love all the colorful playmates etc, all the colors must fascinate them x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies!

Mmmmm ub enjoy your cake!

I'm shattered now, I've not stopped all day I literally just layed on the nursery floor I couldn't stand no longer lol. Hope I feel baby move tonight x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Have a glass of cold water and lay down on your side. I got a video last night of baby girl and o.m.g it was crazy! one side of my belly went up then the other then it all wobbled then one side came up again :haha: It's just mental how I've gone from seeing little tiny kicks from the outside to this. It's like there hasn't been an in between iykwim. I was on the newlook website before and they have 3 bump bands in, grey, white and black for 9.99! roll on payday x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I've seen those bump bands, what do they do exactly? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think it's support but I could be wrong, Ab has one.

I've just sold Jaydens Vtech grow and go ride on and I want to cry, he loves it but he's far too old for it now. I'm putting the money towards his scooter for Christmas but if he asks where his bike has gone I think I will honestly cry! x


----------



## ab75

https://www.mothercare.com/Nexcare-Maternity-Support-Size-8-18/495806,default,pd.html
The bump bands from new look are used to cover your bump if your tops are not long enough, they prob will give some support. I've got the nexcare maternity support which is different. Tried to link it here, don't know why it is linking at start!!
Glad you had a nice day ub, enjoy your cake! 

Mummy, how are you feeling? 

Carly, I'm not doing a nursery either, need to move 1st xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww UB he will be fine don't worry x

Ab I've still not felt him much, the odd jab, he usually comes alive around 11pm that's when I get booted and punched, I just wish he would start moving now, good and proper lol. I can't wait to see my mw tomorrow afternoon but if he's still quiet by morning I will call the mw anyway x


----------



## ab75

Hopefully he'll just be sleepy today and growing. I was worried a couple of weeks ago then he started going crazy lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh I see the difference, I think I will get them. I'm so paranoid about my belly popping out of my normal tops :haha: I think I will look into the support band too. 

I am so tired so I think I'm going to hop into bed and give Jayden a big snuggle :) x


----------



## ab75

I'm wide awake since I got in bed! Typical! 
Night ub xx


----------



## ab75

Morning girls! 
25 weeks today, its flying in xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay happy 25 week ab!!! He's still not moving I've been awake most the night worrying, I'm going to ring the mw otherwise I'm just going to end up going crazy, I see her today at 3pm but that's over 7 hours away.

How's everyone today xx


----------



## ab75

Do you have a doppler? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I will use that, then speak to my mw at 3 :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea mummy I'd ring and see what she advises. :hugs:
26 weeks today, I can't believe it, tines flying!!
I'm shattered today, i'm struggling to sleep at night as it is and we're trying to toilet train katie at night as she's been dry in the day for over 2 years but can't crack night times so she was up at 6 because she wet the bed :-( I think im Gunna take her to nursery and then come home and just chill on the sofa. What's everyone else's plans for the day? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was told not to use my doppler as reassurance for situations like this as we're not professionals and don't know how to diagnose if something is wrong hun x


----------



## ab75

Let us know how you get on mummy!

I am lucky that Zoe just decided one night that she didn't want to wear a pull up to bed and she is dry every night. If she has had a late dinner I still put a pull up on her but it is always dry xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 26 weeks Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I know I've heard that too Hun, im going to call her once I have dropped mads at nursery I think. It's funny because when I put the doppler on I felt him moving.

We tried tackling night times too but she just kept weeing the bed I don't think she was ready so I put her back in pull ups. My health visitor told me not to buy the proper pull ups and buy cheap nappys so she can feel when she's weed, not tried that yet though lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We tried when she was first dry in the day but she just kept wetting, now she's upset that she's still in pull ups Because she thinks nappies are for babies :-/

Hope everything's ok mummy :flower:

Happy 25 weeks ab!

Iv just put a corned beef hash in the slow cooker for tonight's tea... im Gunna be hungry all day now though because I'll smell it cooking.


----------



## ab75

I never thought about making that in slow cooker. Do you just put a small amount of water in the bottom with raw potatoes, onion and corned beef? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I've not had corned beef for ages!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning

I was out by 8:30 this morning off to Asda to beat everyone else :haha: 

I have completely forgot what I was going to say..

Happy 25 and 26 weeks! 

Have you seen in closer there's a man called DoubleDickDude :rofl: he lives by that name, seriously, he took proof. The link is in here https://www.closeronline.co.uk/2014...ctly-how-he-uses-them-during-sex#.VCFGCPldWk0 :rofl: :blush: :pizza: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahahaha! That's so funny! I thought I'd get to see an actual picture of it though UB, I'm disappointed :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol. There is a click here link to see a pic! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There is! :rofl: :coffee: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea ab I just put a little bit of water in and then leave it on low all day :)
Omg! UB thanks for that :rofl: :rofl: I have no idea how that would even work?! :haha:
I feel awful today, banging headache and generally exhausted! Just having a brew and some paracetamol, while watching Jeremy kyle and snuggling under one of katies blankets, I really wish I didn't have to go back out today :-(


----------



## Mummy to be x

What !!? I just see bananas lol :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> What !!? I just see bananas lol :rofl:

If you read it it says "click here to see the picture" xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ok I will do that once OHs gone out the room :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Haha mummy! Xx
Hope you feel ok Carly xx
I'm going to show dh that pic when he comes home xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv sent mine the link :haha: he said he doesn't wanna see a guy with 2 docks so he's not clicking it! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I'm not gona tell dh what it is, I'm just gona say look at this haha.




25 week bump. I feel slimmer but with a bump lol. I'll not be saying that when I'm trying to lose it in a few months.
Scary thought, Zoe was born at 34+5,so in 10 weeks I could have my baby!! Although I hope he waits til at least 37 weeks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow ab you look great! I know what you mean about feeling alimmer with a bump I feel that way.

OMG 34 week that's so early bet she was tiny! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god!!!! That's a weird willy :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Hahaha, bet you've been dying for your oh to leave the room!

Thanks. She was 6lb 13.5 oz. Thats why I might not be allowed a homebirth as consultant is saying that was big for gestation. Zara was 9lb 6oz at 38+5 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was and now I'm disappointed :rofl: I think I need to show my OH though it's too funny not to haha!

Yeah they're quite big but did you have normal deliverys with them both? If so I don't see the problem with a home birth, but then I'm no midwife lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Pahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: I love how you waited till OH left the room, when you said you just see bananas I thought there was quite a similarity :rofl: but honestly, it's creepy :haha: 

I got an email from HSBC saying they are investigating my case, I can't remember if I mentioned it. 

You look great Ab. I still see my toes when walking so I can't be that big lol. I love that black top too x


----------



## ab75

Yip, normal, drug free, quick deliveries. My new consultant will prob let me have a home birth tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB at least they're investigating it that's good.

Exactly ab, so I don't see the problem, I hope you get your home birth again :)


----------



## ab75

I had hospital births with the girls.

Black top was £8 from new look ub. I love it lol.
Ooohhh thats good that they are investigating. Be great for you if you get them back.

I know I'm getting bigger as I can see my bump past my boobs haha, usually can't see past them!

This is Zoe's first full 3 hours at nursery. She didn't even want me to walk her up, said she knew the way! Yeah right, told her she can walk herself when she is 12 lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaa that's cute it's great that she wants to be so indipendent bless her. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh I know now, I have a white one like that just longer sleeves. 

I have just emailed my landlord about my complaint because I've waited over a week doing it through their website and they will respond in 24 hours. It's worded very well so fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck UB x

I've just had my mw appointment she measured me and said I'm measuring spot on, listened to baby and said he sounds happy and active but if I don't feel movement again after drinking cold water and laying on my side I must ring right away. Also I don't need the diabetes test here cos there criteria is a BMI of 35 or over and mines 30 so that's good. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad it went well mummy :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

And she also said I can use the birth centre there's no reason why I can't, where as my old mw said I couldn't because of my forceps delivery! So strange how it varies from place to place x


----------



## ab75

Fab news mummy xx
Hope you get good news from landlord and bank ub xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's great news! I had the ventouse last time and I was told from the start I can use the midwifery led unit... fingers crossed we have easier births this time around!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think it varies everywhere doesn't it. I'm a bit worried about not having the gd test now but she said I don't need it as I don't meet the criteria now, I suppose she knows what she's talking about xx


----------



## ab75

I asked about the GD test at my last appt as my 1st mw said I would need it. New mw just said they will check glucose when they do bloods at 28 weeks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh maybe I will see if they will do that then, I don't think they tend to worry unless it's in the family it you've had it in previous pregnancys, and of course if your obese but my friend had it and she's not over weight at all! Xx


----------



## ab75

My glucose seemingly got checked when I went for blood tests at docs a couple of weeks ago and was fine.

I love my hubby, just in from an 11 hour shift and getting the girls ready for bed while I am in a huge (matey mermaid) bubble bath! I have ran out of my bubbles lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw how sweet is he ab! Bless him.

Mine is just cooking stew and dumplings with veg I can't wait! It's cold and raining outside so it called for our first winter meal ;)

Madeleine has doc mcstuffings bubble bath it's lovely hehe x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mines upstairs doing his workout while im watching TV. Katie uses our bubble bath usually but has frozen shower gel that smells amazing and is glittery... oh left his in the cupboard the other day and used hers... He looked pretty ;-) :hahs:


----------



## ab75

We're just having a freezer tea tonight. 
Lol at your oh using glittery shower gel xx


----------



## ab75

I just showed dh double dick dude, lol, he says its not real and thats why the post it note is there xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Really?? Ooh I wonder!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

My oh won't look lol... I read the article to him but he wouldn't look at the picture :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha!!!


----------



## ab75

I just had the pic open and said look at this!! Haha xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 804773
> 
> 
> Hope your right ab, going to have a cold glass of water when I sit down at 6.30.
> 
> I've attached a pic of the nursery! :)

Your nursery is a fab Mummy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If you go onto DDD's reddit there's one without the note :haha: very real ;)

Glad your MW appointment went well, Mummy. I have just over 2 weeks to wait until my next one. OH is coming back for the weekend again but he said he needs to work out how much he's getting paid because 2 of the days there was no work. My first thought was great, no money for the pram :dohh: I will be extremely angry if he doesn't have the money x


----------



## ab75

Thats not reliable for you ub, you need to know you have enough for rent and food especially since you are not getting help with rent now. Is he going to be working away permanently? Could he not use his grans address for things so you are "single" xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was going to say exactly what ab said. :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think as long as the job is there for him then yes he's staying there, he's trying to get me to follow but I've told him I'm not leaving my family he can F off. He said we'll see, I said no, I am NOT moving. 

I called my landlord today and I have done next door for anti-social behaviour so they will be sending someone over there. I have a man calling me soon about my repairs and a woman getting back to me with my homechoice details because the council never reply to me. I can start bidding in December before baby girl's here and they will up my banding to I am a higher need :thumbup: x


----------



## ab75

Good news ub. Hopefully won't be long til you have a n3w place then. I would speak to oh this weekend about him changing his address. And do what I pm'd you about a couple of weeks ago xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I might not be able to bid for a 3 bed if I were to do that and that's what I need x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Afternoon ladies! 

I've just booked a 4d scan for Monday afternoon, it's one of those bonding ones where you get several images in 4d, a DVD, cd rom, key ring, they check baby's growth and estimate weight too. I can't wait now! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow that's going to be amazing, huh. 

I'd love to have one but I want to wait and see what madam looks like at birth :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm too impatient :haha: my sister had one and said she definitely recommends it so I couldn't resist, OH said no but I got up all the details and persuaded him :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I've been umming and erring over a 4d scan.... Change my mind all the time!!! I'd love to see baby again though!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm just so excited to see how much she looks like Jay because Jay looks a lot like his Dad apart from his eyes, they're like mine. 

I feel so sick over my bills. I have over 400 pounds of bills and rent going out in this next 2 weeks so I'm going to put money aside from these 2 Thursdays in case OH doesn't pay them! Most important is the rent. I have treated myself to a curry because Jay fell asleep at 4:30, he's not stopped today bless him x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB your oh should be making sure the bills are getting paid when he's the one bringing in the money, I hope you manage to sort it out.

Wow J must be tired bless him, I'm just waiting for madeleines tea to finish cooking then it's bed after her tea, I'm trying her with sweet potato tonight, not sure how that will go down :haha:


----------



## ab75

I like to wait and see too.

ub if he doesn't pay them you definitely have to start thinking about benefits for you and the kids. You have enough to worry about.
Enjoy your curry! 
I took beef olives out the freezer this morning that I got from the butcher on sat but they are still not defrosted so freezer tea tonight again in our house! Xx


----------



## ab75

Will that be J for all night? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are beef olives? Never heard of those before x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy I had a 4d scan with katie and it was amazing!

UB enjoy your curry, I had chinese the other night because I sold my Wii so thought I'd treat myself :haha: ohs on a diet so he didn't get any!
Never heard of beef olives ab :-/
Katies had pizza, banana split and then strawberries and cream and now a packet of cookies! I have no idea where she puts it all!! Ohs working till 11 so I need to get myself something but don't know what I fancy xx


----------



## ab75

Beef olives are sausagemeat wrapped in steak. They are amazing xx


----------



## ab75

https://www.johndavidsons.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/SB102-Beef-Olives-Cooked1-cr.jpg


----------



## Ziggie

OMG argos is a right ball ache to shop from! We have £330 worth of vouchers to spend there, so I went online, added stuff to my trolley, and when you checkout it's either home delivery, or collect in store, but different days, different stores!! What a load of crap! I just want to go on, click and pay and have it delivered!!! I thought argos was supposed to be easy shopping?! Luckily the nice lady in the customer services is ringing round the shops to see if we can get it all delivered to one store to collect it, as we live rurally and about an hour from each store in different directions!!! Turns out we can't even use the vouchers online anyway......

You'd think they don't want us to spend our money with them?! Just ordered nearly £450 of baby stuff, so hope we can do that or they will sit there unused.

Also just ordered our cotbed :D but not from bloody argos! Lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god Zig that sounds like a nightmare! Hope they sort something for you xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's one way for them to lose their customers. 

Jay woke up at quarter to six having a bad dream but went back off to sleep, he got up at 9 after that and went into my bed and fell straight back to sleep. He's definitely had a well deserved rest :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow zig that is ridiculous I hope they sort something for you!

Bless j he must of been shattered, Madeleine went to bed at 7pm and she's not awake yet lol, nursery wipes her out so Thursday is her lie in day :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

It's mad, the stores don't seem to be connected, so you can't just get everything delivered to one place - even if it's available in a different store - you have to physically go to different shops to get the stuff. Plus there's stuff you can add to your trolley, but then it's not in stock when you go to the checkout?!! So we ordered over 20 items, 2 of which aren't even in stock.... Makes no sense!!!!

Basically they've contacted one store, and they're getting so many items delivered there we can collect, then on the day we can use the vouchers in store to pay for the rest which they will arrange to be home delivered as you can't collect. Madness. 

They need to revise their online shopping I think! Who wants that faff when you can go else where, click, buy and have everything delivered the next day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd go and shop somewhere else, what a pain in the backside that is! I remember a while ago trying to use click and collect with argos for something but they only had it in one store which was too far and it wouldn't be in the store for four days.


----------



## ab75

Aahhhh bless J, he must've been needing that sleep.

Great customer service Zig!! We got Argos vouchers for wedding presents and had the same problem xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you get all the items sorted.

Jay's at nursery so I've managed to clean and tidy downstairs, glass of orange juice and a bag of walkers listening to some country music :blush: then I'm off upstairs! OH is back tomorrow so I'm not going to let him think I don't do anything when that's all I do haha. Anyone else find tidying such an effort though? All the bending is so tiring. I've noticed my bump tightening more too x


----------



## ab75

I get really sore trying to do anything ub, and when I stand up from sitting on the couch I can hardly walk with pelvic pain xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't struggle with Jay but this pregnancy is making me feel 40 years older sometimes lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm struggling too at times, we live on three floors and vacuuming the stair cases is awful, it kills my back. I asked OH to help me yesterday, I felt awful he was slaving away at the cooker but I couldn't physically do it, bending over hurts.... ALOT!


----------



## ab75

Just got a letter from my work saying I am not entitled to statutory sick pay as I don't earn enough, but not entitled to anything from govt as dh works. I was told being off due to pregnancy would not affect my pay! Luckily dh has a well paid job but thats hardly the point. Feels like I've worked my whole life for fuck all!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab that is not good!!! How can they do that?! The government is so unfair :(


----------



## ab75

I am well pissed off. For all they know dh might not give me any money or be abusive or something. He's not like that but its hardly the point. Going to wait and see what they say about maternity pay/allowance and if thats nowt as well they can shove their job xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That is really terrible, it's like your not getting anything back for all the hard work you've put in. Totally unacceptable 

I hope you can get some maternity allowance, fx'd for you! Xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks, with Zoe I got full mat allowance, I was self employed and had paid enough nat.ins. with Zara I got £27 a week as I was still self employed but hadn't paid enough as I was on mat leave with Zoe, so who knows this time. Should find out by next week xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck I hope you at least get something. Xx

What's everyone upto today? We've just had an email from the setae agents of our previous property telling us we will not be getting any of our £625 deposit back because they needed to decorate, the walls where in terrible state when we moved in and we have pictures in an email of proof, OH isn't happy, I've told him we need to appeal it.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no mummy that's awful! The bond can't legally be released to them unless you agree though so that's good! 

Ab I was working 16 hours when I got pregnant but I wouldn't have been entitled to maternity pay off them as I earned £6 under the limit so I just quit! I was working 7-10:15 mon-fri and it just wouldn't have been worth tiring myself out over it!
Iv just made ohs food the next 2 days, he has to eat 6 times a day for his new workout regime so I make him 4 meals per day in advance so he can warm it... saves me having to cook each time he wants to eat as he can't cook at all! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly your a good wife! ;)

I know it's ridiculous, where I lived before I met OH I purposely left the house in a state (landlord was awful) and she tried taking my whole deposit but I disputed it with the tenancy deposit scheme and they only took 120 of it so I'm pretty confident they can't take all our deposit this time, x


----------



## ab75

Thats shit mummy. We paid £1000 deposit here and dh has heard that they try any excuse not to give it back. I hope you get it xx


----------



## ab75

Its crap Carly, not worth the effort. I'm glad I went off sick now!
Well done you. We're having our beef olives tonight! Yummy.
xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I heard that too ab, fx'd we can dispute it xx


----------



## Ziggie

I've had deposit issues before but it was someone I lodged off, she didn't have the decency to talk to me, just sent me an email after I moved saying she wasn't giving it back as she wanted to re-carpet!! Silly mare.

Well I've just had mw appt, all fine, baby is still sideways (I knew that as I can feel it's head sometimes lol, and I get kicks either side of my stomach!! Nothing above my bellybutton!)!! Got till 36 weeks to move though. Betting it won't little monkey.


----------



## ab75

Ziggy, Zoe was lying across the way when I went into labour, mw was concerned that she couldn't find her head in the right place, but she must've moved quick as came out no bother xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad the MW went well zig, fx'd baby moves for you :) Madeleine was breech up until week 38, I had a c-section booked and everything and then she decided she would turn last minute!


----------



## ab75

Lol, little monkeys xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Fingers crossed baby moves for you Zig! I think this one's head down already because I keep getting the pains in my cervix I got when katie was head down although I'm sure that was alot later on!
All our reusable nappies have arrived now, i'm so excited to use them, they're so so cute! I'm hoping for another sunny couple of days do I can get them all washed and dried.
Iv got my mum coming round later as she's picking up my ranitidine and gaviscon prescriptions for me as it's a 30 min walk to the Dr's for me and I need it today otherwise I can't sleep without it :-/


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's so sweet of your mum Carly x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I had my visit with the doctor this morning. Instead of finally gaining weight, I actually lost some more :( . She said I'm having pregnancy as a weight loss plan the way it looks. Well as long as the baby is growing good I'm okay with it. The plus side is that I haven't had to buy new clothes, although I did buy a new maternity shirt and pants so I can look pregnant and not just fluffy sometimes. Its still hard to tell. I cant wait for my scan next friday, hopefully he wont be hiding his hands and face.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pinkbabi that's crazy your losing weight! As long as your and your Dr are not concerned then it's fine though :)
I feel really agitated today :-/ everyone and everything is driving me crazy! Katie just came in and asked if i'm ok because I'm not acting like myself today... I feel so bad for her :-( xx


----------



## Ziggie

Carly which nappies did you go for?! We are getting the bumgenius freetime :) going to order them from the nappy lady I think!! I liked the blueberry ones too, but couldn't find a good stockist :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that is so sweet of Katie, what a loving caring little girl you've got. I hope you feel better after a good nights sleep, I know I usually do :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig we've just gone for ebay cheapies for now, funds are tight at the minute so thought we better just try those first and if we do get on with cloth we can buy a few more expensive ones as and when :)
Mummy she really is! She's such an amazing little girl, I'm so proud of her. Well it my turn for a lie in tomorrow which means katie will probably get oh up late anyway... she usually does! I'm up at 6:30 with her most days but she will stay in bed until 8 ish tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy your lie In Carly, I love it when we can have a lie in and we don't need to get up for nursery! I do wonder what it's going to be like having a new born and a 3 year old after sleepless nights from night feeds :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry to hear that about your deposit, they will try anything.

I am pretty pissed off tonight, I walked to mothercare today to get Jay a swim suit and arm bands for Saturday when we take him swimming so I rang OH to let him know, he said hey don't go spending all the money I don't have any wages this week. I said you better be f*cking joking? He said well I'll have about 50 quid (still giving his brother 200!) I said to him you're not touching the money I have here. So much for f*cking going up there and sending me money down here and meant to be coming out with 400 quid! Excuse my french I'm just so angry. I was meant to be getting this pram after waiting weeks and weeks to get it and what on earth am I meant to say to the woman now? How will I pay my rent, bills, debts? All together there's over 400 due in the next 2 weeks! So much for having a nice relaxing belated birthday weekend too.. bloody ridiculous. He better just be having me on or it's not going to be a very nice weekend when he comes down tomorrow night x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh UB that's awful! He definitely needs to get his priorities sorted :hugs:

I'm just having a brew with some cookies while watching don't drop the baby :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry you are going through all that stress UB. Men are such trips sometimes. Hopefully he's joking around.


----------



## Ziggie

I'm in bed! Felt a bit sicky this afternoon.... Could be the chocolate I ate though!! Got my dogs up here for a cuddle :) they're not normally allowed as OH hates dog hair in the bed... I'm less bothered lol


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly I feel like you. I left work early because I was tired of everyone. Now I'm on the sofa about to take a nap while DH is out. Gonna have the house to myself for a while. I guess I can consider myself lucky right now as I don't have to lift a finger around here if I don't want to. He pretty much takes care of all the household chores. I'm gonna miss this after baby gets here :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Carly I feel like you. I left work early because I was tired of everyone. Now I'm on the sofa about to take a nap while DH is out. Gonna have the house to myself for a while. I guess I can consider myself lucky right now as I don't have to lift a finger around here if I don't want to. He pretty much takes care of all the household chores. I'm gonna miss this after baby gets here :haha:

I don't lift a finger if I don't feel like it either :haha: it's all still there to be done when I do feel like it though :-(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carlyp1990 said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Carly I feel like you. I left work early because I was tired of everyone. Now I'm on the sofa about to take a nap while DH is out. Gonna have the house to myself for a while. I guess I can consider myself lucky right now as I don't have to lift a finger around here if I don't want to. He pretty much takes care of all the household chores. I'm gonna miss this after baby gets here :haha:
> 
> I don't lift a finger if I don't feel like it either :haha: it's all still there to be done when I do feel like it though :-(Click to expand...

That last part made me LOL. My only problem is how he gets things done, but I don't argue because I don't have to do it. It does make me a crazy person sometimes :wacko:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's awful your OH needs to book his ideas up, you shouldn't be worrying about how the bills are going to get paid, that's OHs job to bring in the money to make sure bills get paid! It sounds like you put up with an awful lot of crap :hugs: if I was you, I'd claim as a single parent, you practically are, he's never there with you, your worrying about how YOUR going to pay the bills and you really don't need the stress right now Hun xx

Carly I watched don't stop the baby, love it! So funny xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy the placenta bit had me in stitches!
Pinkbabi I complain when oh doesn't do things right too but that's not too often as he doesn't usually lift a finger lol... Katie does more housework than him! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha I know! 

I complain at everything OH does lately I'm such a bitch and he just takes all my crap :rofl: he doesn't do much housework but he cooks every evening even when he's on night shifts, apart from tonight we did a swap, he did bedtime routine and I did the dinner ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm gutted I missed that program because Jay woke up!

I am tempted to ring the income support number today to see where I stand. He doesn't even come down every weekend, it's every other weekend and I've been sent money once for 50 or 60 quid, I can't quite remember. With out income as it is now (next to nothing) I'm entitled to help from HB but he needs to be here on a weekday to sort it with me which probably won't happen. I will wait till Jay goes nursery and ring income support but I get OHs working tax credits? x


----------



## ab75

UB your oh is being a selfish idiot. You would be better saying you have split up. Then you won't need him to be there to sort HB. How does he seriously think its ok to be away for 2 weeks and bring home 50 quid but give his bro 200 for a car. You gave HIM money last week and he went to the pub with it, that could've been put towards bills, food or anything else that you and J need. I think that he doesn't realise how much he is affecting you as you are the one that is good with money and your nan helps. How is he expecting to tax and insure a BMW? Sorry, I'm not having a go at you, I know you'll be upset and pissed off and believe me I have been there where you are with an ex, he used to go to the pub when I was at work and took half my wages out the bank that was for the mortgage. Needless to say I opened a new account and transferred my wages to that. When I eventually threw him out, phoned gas and elec to get it put in my name, they said it was on brink of getting cut off as bills hadn't been getting paid! I had to put meters in and owed nearly £2000. That and all the other debt I got left with nearly drove me over the edge,ended up doing 3 jobs trying to pay it all off. Please don't let yourself get bogged under by it all xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB ring tax credits and change your claim to single and then ring income support etc and get yourself sorted. The longer you leave it the worse it will get! You need all the help you can get with a child a baby on the way but he isn't providing that. If he ends up getting a steady wage and sending you money then you can always change your claim back xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been having a look online and after speaking to OH this morning he said he has a week left to pay off the car, that's his deadline. If things are the same the week after when he DOES get a wage then I will be ringing income support and claiming as a lone parent. Since he's been away I've not gone without money once, I haven't even had to borrow any, My gas and electric is always topped up, I have food, nappies, wipes you name it. I've even been saving the child benefit money so I'll be hiding my card so he doesn't take that out. His insurance is on his brothers business policy, I said to him well you would go and get a ridiculously priced car wouldn't you, he said it's a nice car.. :dohh: My OH needs to grow up. I relied on him a lot while he was here but I have been perfectly fine on my own x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hugs: UB you said it yourself, you don't need to rely on him you do perfect by yourself. Give him one more week and if he hasn't booked his ideas up if deffo claim as a single parent, it's not as though you'd by lying either because you practically are, your not getting much help from him! Is he coming back this weekend? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What's everyone upto today then? I'm just waiting for OH to get back from work then I will jump in the shower and we are going to see his mum I think.

I can't believe it's my last day in 2nd tri!


----------



## Ziggie

Please don't claim as a single parent if you're in a relationship.... I've said it before, I've seen lots of people get into trouble for that, they class it as benefit fraud and come down hard. I work with children and families so I've seen it over and over.

You'd be better of actually being single. But that's a decision only you can make.... Personally sounds like he doesn't bring a great deal to the equation, and if he's putting your tenancy at risk, you have debt piling up, you're even struggling for food at times then you have to put your children's needs before your own need to have a partner. He is actually putting jay and your unborn child at risk of homelessness, and living in poverty. He's also teaching jay about what being a father is - absent and pissing money up the wall on expensive cars he can't afford and spending the money your partner lends you in the pub. You said your self things are better when you're on your own.

But that's my work head, I know it's not that easy. But seriously..... Doosh bag.


----------



## ab75

Oooohhh 3rd tri mummy, came round quick.
Ub glad you are standing up for yourself, lol, your oh will grow up one day. I pm'd you, let me know if u got it!

I washed all Owens vests and babygro's this morning, love seeing them hanging out to dry lol, so cute. Thats Zoe at nursery so just me and my monster til half 3 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww!! I haven't washed anything yet I think I'm going to wait until I've got all the clothes I need and then wash them all together :)

3 more sleeps until my scan I can't wait :)

Enjoy your day with Zara:)


----------



## ab75

Lol,she's actually being good today, makes a change! 
Can't wait to see your scan pics xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is today's bump pic, suppose I will call this one my third tri bump ;)

Bless her ab she's probably enjoying all the attention to her self hehe! Xx


----------



## ab75

Nice bump. Is your bump different from M's bump? 
UB is your bump different?
With both girls my bump started from the sides but with this little man it is just all out front! 
Is yours the same Carly as you're carrying a girl again?
just curious lol.

Mummy, more likely the smack she got yesterday is making her behave, lol, she does like having time herself too tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! 

Yeah my bump is totally different this time I'm more all over where as with Madeleine I was more out front I think, and I'm much bigger this time too I will try find a photo of my bump with Madeleine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

This was my 30 week bump with Madeleine!


----------



## ab75

Oooohhh you were tiny with Madeleine. I have been huge with all 3 lol, I don't mind tho, in fact I love it. Knowing that theres a healthy baby growing in there. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had a lot of growing going on from week 30 to week 40 :rofl:


----------



## ab75

OMG!! Lol you most certainly did!! Haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: and I still went over due! I hope this one doesn't go over due! Xx


----------



## ab75

Haha, I would hate to go overdue too. By the time I got to 35 weeks with Zara I was ready to have her, think I had convinced myself I would go early again and was almost disappointed when I never lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How many weeks was Zara born ? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think my bumps pretty much the same this time around, I can still fit into my "normal" jeans too like I could with katie but mainly stick to comfier clothes lol.
We're painting ohs mums kitchen again today and then going to the fireworks again tonight :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good of you painting OHs mums kitchen, I want to paint my kitchen too! X


----------



## ab75

Zara was 38+5.

Can't believe you can still fit into normal jeans Carly, lucky you. You'll be fed up of fireworks by 5th nov lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Apparently you I can claim if I have a partner he just can't be living with me, that's what I meant. 

My bump is pretty much the same I think.. I will upload photos later when I get back from town :) 
I got your PM Ab x


----------



## Ziggie

If all his post comes to yours, he's registered at yours etc then technically they will say that's his home address... You need to get him to change his address. Which he may be reluctant to do if you're in a relationship and he intends to come back home!!


----------



## ab75

Ok ub.
My mum brought the girls back a Frozen tshirt each from her holiday. Zara says she's keeping it on in bed after. Lol, they were the same when they got their Liverpool strips, kept them on for bed. You'd think that they never got anything xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah how sweet is that ab, two greatful little girls. Madeleine got a t shirt from my dad off his holiday to Las Vegas a few weeks back and she has it on all the time :haha: all the jewels off the front came off In the wash though so she now uses it for bed lol xx


----------



## ab75

Thats cute.
I am absolutely shattered, can feel my eyes going! Going to bring the washing in then dh should be home in 10mins so we need to pop to tesco. That'll wake me up a bit.
X factor tonight ladies xxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We was meant to be heading to OHs mum but OH crashed out in bed after work, I don't blame him really but we also need to go to Tesco or morrisons we need something for tea, if he doesn't wake up by six then I will order myself a takeaway, I never see the point in cooking for just me lol.

I know, I can't believe it's on all weekend, great!! :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Soo Jayden ended up falling asleep on the bus on the way home from town bless him and woke up at bed time lol I guess he'll be up to greet Daddy tonight. 

I tried on my swimming costume earlier and I look awful :( it's not a maternity one so everything is being pulled down by the bump. I hear sports direct do cheap ones though so wondering if it's worth popping there first and getting one. I need to get swim pants too for Jay and just remembered :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my gosh I wouldn't dream of putting on swim suit I look dreadful my legs are covered in stretch marks! I can't believe how many I've got!!


----------



## ab75

I just got my mat swimsuit 2nd hand on ebay this time, label on it is peacocks. Its not great but for all the time I actually wear it it'll do. I had a 2 piece halterneck tankini from mothercare with the girls, it was so comfy.
Enjoy the pool ub. Hope J has fun xx


----------



## ab75

Going to give myself a shake and do my massssssive pile of ironing. Girls are eating a bowl of fruit and carrot each, thats what they wanted for breakfast, and watching despicable me 2, dh is at work til 11. Going to start with our stuff and finish up with Owens, lol, I really want to iron his things but figured if I started with his I wouldn't do the rest. Will hopefully be back at 9ish to say I'm done! Wish me luck!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope he likes it, I've left it so long. Good luck with your ironing hehe x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ab it's the world fireworks championship that they do yearly in blackpool, it was the final last night and Canada won.
I need to go food shopping this morning but really don't want to brave asda :-( katies starting with a cold too.
UB I hope Jay loves swimming xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, I was fast asleep while you where busy ironing ;) Madeleine has had a lovely lie in :)

I need to go shopping too Carly, I think Saturdays the worst day for food shopping too! X


----------



## ab75

That sounds fab Carly, I love fireworks. 

Lol lucky you mummy. Got it all done and been to Dunelm for some of those plastic storage drawers to keep Owens vests and babygro's in. They were down to £11.99. They are sturdier than I thought they would be. Dh is going to build the wardrobe when the football is finished.
Happy shopping ladies xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got those ab do they look like this...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jayden LOVED swimming! He even learnt to tread water bless him hehe (with armbands :haha: ) he wants to go again so in 2 weeks we're going to :) Jay and OH are now monged out on the sofa, OH has fallen asleep so won't be long before Jayden is (hopefully)

Baby girl was so active before we went swimming and when I got in the pool I had nothing, she was so relaxed. She got active again about 30 minutes after I got out lol 

Hope you're all having a nice day too :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww bless him I'm glad he enjoyed it UB! It's amazing how the water relaxed your little lady :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im glad he enjoyed himself UB! I braved asda by myself, left oh and katie at home so I wouldn't be as stressed and I'd only spend half as much :haha:
Going to pick up a base for the carseat tomorrow, someone's selling it for £10 and the one we had with katie was a godsend so I thought we might aswell :)
Ohs working till 11 tonight so me and katie are having a girly night in, having a bath, then sharing pizza and wedges while we watch a film then she wants her nails painting :)


----------



## ab75

Yes Mummy, I got the blue ones for inside the wardrobe for now. Don't have room for a big chest of drawers just now.
UB, the pink drawers are pretty if you need any for your little lady. Glad J enjoyed swimming.
Well done Carly, we went to tesco last night and the girls were little shits so next time I will be going myself. So much easier. Enjoy your girly night.

I am aching, think all the washing and ironing and walking the dog etc has taken its toll on my pelvis today. Girls have been naughty today, Zoe got a smack from dh, don't think she's had a smack b4, she was back to her normal self after that! Looking forward to their bedtime so we can chill xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy your girly night Carly sounds fun!

I braved morrisons and omg Madeleine was a little sod, we then went to tesco to get baby stuff with a 50 pound gift card and she was a nightmare in there too, I got so cross with her, we was meant to be taking her bike riding but I said no because of her behaviour, so ab I'm with you on naughty children haha!!

I'm shattered now my backs killing from two supermarket trips, anyone else feeling heavier when they walk? Xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah me. Lol, dh said I was walking like I was ready to give birth today when we were out with the dog.
Zara is still playing up, nothing makes a difference to her. Roll on bedtime!
Owen is going crazy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine just cries when I tell her she's ruined her chances of doing nice things and soon goes back to her ways, the only thing that stops her miss behaving is if I tell her I'm ringing the police :rofl: but I'm trying to stop using that cos I can't exactly use it forever lol, I just use it In desperate situations now lol.

Aw bless him ab, do you find certain things make him wiggle? Little Archie had such a busy day in the utero yesterday I've no idea what he was up to lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey girls :wave:

Sorry to hear the girls are being a pain! I guess it's because Jayden hasn't played up for once, he's passed it on ;) lol

The meal last night was lovely, it was a 3 course at Frankie and Bennys. It came to over 60 quid I couldn't believe it, I'm so glad I didn't have to pay :haha: 

I woke up with a banging headache today, had 2 paracetamols and that still didn't budge it. I went to Costa with OH, Jay, Mum and Nan and had a caramel coffee cooler (<3 them) and that cured it :rofl: I'm sure of it ;) 

What had everyone else been up to today?

I've just had about 7 chavs outside mine smoking cannabis so OH took photos of it all for me to show to my estate manager tomorrow (I have a meeting about the complaints) and I'm so nervous. As much as I hate what could happen when Simon isn't here with threats and stuff like that I have to complain for nothing will get done. Dylan (Cat) was wanting to go outside but when more turned up he got scared and ran back in then he proceeded to be sick on the window sill, :dohh: He would of done it outside but all the chavs were there. 

It's my Grandad birthday tomorrow so I'll be popping over there to give him his card and present :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooooh wow that meal sounds lush! I'm so jealous ;)

I can't believe that about smoking cannabis outside your home, I'd kick off, that's disgraceful and even your poor cat was scared to go out :( I really hope they do something about it UB. X


----------



## ab75

Hi,
Well my day yesterday got worse, but I won't get into it now as I was really upset, but todays a new day and I am in a better mood. 
Glad you had a nice night out ub, I love frankie and bennys, I like the fact that its noisy so it doesn't matter if the girls are a bit restless, plus theres always something going on to catch their attention.
I need to start trying all these caramel things, lol, usually stick to cappuccino or latte.
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow xxx

I had a shit nights sleep on the couch, due to yesterdays moods lol. Dh took the girls out with the dog and I went back to bed for an hour, then we went out for breakfast, dh and the girls washed the car, I washed the dog(he didn't like it, lol). In a big warm bubble bath now with a can of pepsi max as my back and pelvis are agony.
Will be having an early night xx


----------



## ab75

Hi mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ab I hope everything is ok with you :hugs: enjoy your bath. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope everything is okay Ab..

I love those pink drawers, forgot to say. I can't wait to get them.

I sent OH to Mc donalds because I really really can't be bothered cooking. Jay fell asleep 5 minutes before he got back with his happy meal, sods law x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine has the pink draws UB they're lovely aren't they?

I feel lazy like that today too, really can't be bothered to do anything I'm waiting for Madeleine to eat her tea and then I will be putting her in the bath and in bed for nursery tomorrow, she's going on a trip with nursery too and then after nursery we have the scan so it's a busy day tomorrow :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I'll wait till OH is down again in 2 weeks to get them. 

He set off back to work 10 minutes ago and I can't remember the last time I cried like this :nope: I know he can be a pain sometimes but I feel totally heartbroken that he's had to go away again :cry: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB :hugs: :hugs: I used to hate it when my OH worked away it was awful, I'm glad he doesn't do it anymore. It's like you just get used to them been there again and then they're gone again. Especially when your pregnant it plays havoc on your hormones xx


----------



## ab75

I'm ok girls, thanks. Just felt like the worst mum in the world yesterday as I was constantly getting on at those 2. We have had a good day today tho.

Aaawwww ub, sorry you are upset. Doesn't matter how much they annoy us, lol, still miss them when they are not with us.

Look forward to seeing your pics mummy. What time is the scan? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab I'm sorry you felt like that, we all get a boy stressed with our little ones from time to time, I know I do! And then when she's in bed asleep I feel real mean and get upset but then she's back to been a little sod the next day haha! I'm glad you had a better day today xx

The scan is at 5.30 I'm so excited to see what he looks like! :)


----------



## ab75

I was more upset that I was getting on at them, had all sorts going thru my head, that I was a shit mum, that all my miscarriages were a sign that I was going to be a shit mum, that the girls would be better off if I moved out. Irrational I know but the day gradually got worse and it snowballed and I was sore and tired, you know when you get those days. Every time I thought about when they were in bed I kept sobbing, bloody hormones lol.

Did you get 3d scan with M? I've never had one xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness ab don't think that way that is really not true! Blooming hormones they do crazy things to us don't they! Xx

Nope I never had one with Madeleine so I'm really excited this time round :) my sister had one with her daughter and it was great so I hope mine is just as good xx


----------



## ab75

Morning! 
Yes hormones are horrible lol.
Hope you get good pictures. 
I've got a growth scan oct 30th but don't know if I'll get pics, not had a growth scan b4!

Zoe is full of the cold, says she doesn't feel well and feels yucky but wants to go to nursery. I'll wait and see how shenis nearer the time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh why do you have a growth scan ab? You've probably told me this before but forgive me if I've forgot :haha:

Aw bless her, what time does she start at nursery? Madeleines sniffly too, woke up in the night saying her nose was blocked up but she seems ok in her self so going to send her, they have a trip to the train station this morning there going for a ride on a train she's so excited! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww ab iv had those days and they are awful :hugs: hope your feeling better now xxx
Uh it's awful when they have to go isn't it, sometimes I get upset at oh going and I know he'll be back later... stupid hormones have a alot to answer for!

Hope you get some good pictures at the scan mummy, when we had katies it was amazing! And she looked the same when she came out too just quite abit fatter :haha :

Well it typical that katies still in bed , on the day when I had to be up to iron ohs work shirt because I didn't get chance yesterday she decides to have a lie in!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly :) lol that is typical, at least she's getting some nice sleep, I put Madeleine in bed at 6.40 last night and she woke at 7am so she's had quite a good sleep xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hormones are a bitch lol

I have 0 motivation today. Normally I'm dressed with Jay now but we're still in PJs, oops. 

I'm super nervous for my meeting at 10:30 I feel sick!

Good luck with the scan Mummy! :D 

I feel a bit better than last night, the bed stank of his aftershave so it was like he was there :blush:x


----------



## ab75

Because Zoe was 6lb 13.5oz at 34+5 & Zara was 9lb 6oz at 38+5,the first consultant was worried that he is going to be too big and wouldn't let me have home birth or go past 40 weeks. New consultant is still doing scan but says I'll be fine as my body has known what to do last 2 times.

Hope M is feeling better and enjoys her trip on the train.

Lucky you Carly. These 2 were up at 615 xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ub, glad you feel a bit better ub. Good luck today. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah yes you have told me that before :) 

UB it's awful when you can smell them, I'm glad your feeling better today, enjoy lounging in your pjs I wish I was :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Omg, disney store have got a singing Olaf, it is so cool! Made the mistake of showing the girls so that is now on the Christmas list as well as singing Elsa and Anna xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I feel so bad I've not even started my Christmas shopping! 

I'm just making a list not in case I forget to mention everything and my mind has gone blank.. They sent me a leaflet about anti-social behaviour and 'what is it?' and they nearly tick every box lol minus the racism and graffiti. I don't think they can change them but we'll see. I had a bad dream my bloody house was set on fire by yobs I had complained about it was horrible :nope: It's got to be done though.. I'll even mention the fast I'm having bad dreams and don't feel safe! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! Aw how sweet. Did you know Argos have 3 for 2 on? I'm going to get some of madeleines prezzies at the end of the month from their. She wants the dancing and singing post man pat and Jess the cat that you stroke and it purrs :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB that's really not good! I keep getting woken up by the neighbours having sex :-( it's really not good!!

The works have 30% off too mummy and have some good bits and b&m have some great bits in at the moment too, we went yesterday and katie pointed out loads of things she wants and I found her some great books that were going to go back and get her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks for that Carly I will have a look, I love b&m it's amazing for good bargains :)

UB that's not good that your having dreams about it, I hope they get something done.

:rofl: Carly. I wish I was waking my neighbours up by having sex, I've forgot what sex is :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy im getting the same way if i'm honest! Once my head hits the pillow im asleep most of the time :haha: 
Iv just had an email from matalan telling me that olaf fancy dress will be in stock soon! I can't wait to dress katie up as a snowman :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too Carly, OH asked me last night if it would ever happen again :rofl: cheeky git! Lol.

Aww how sweet, I love this time of year I think it's the best time of year. X


----------



## ab75

I love Olaf, lol. The girls are dressed up like Belle and Tinkerbell just now. Zoe isn't going to nursery, I phoned up and they said they would rather she didn't go in. So we are having a nursery afternoon at home, that stopped her tears lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless her ab, katies starting to get a little bit sniffly but she's well enough so she's gone... on the way she said she didn't really feel like going today but I took her anyway (mean mummy!) 
Katie love dressing up too!
Mummy my oh asked all the time too lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw enjoy your nursery day at home ab, I've just picked Madeleine up and she had a great trip. 

Just going to sort myself out and clean the kitchen then we are going to pop in morrisons, think I will grab a sandwich or something for lunch then we are heading to the scan, it's an hour or so away so need to set off in plenty time x


----------



## ab75

Glad M enjoyed her trip.
Hope Katie doesn't get a full blown cold.
UB, any news yet?

We are having homemade soup for dinner and I have made rhubarb crumble so we'll have that with custard. The girls are having mince and potatoes that were left from yesterday. They had the soup for lunch, lol, Zoe has said the vegetables made her feel better, she is sneezing worse than ever tho!

Good luck mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww the vegetables made her feel better <3 don't you just love kids!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, at least it proves she listens when I tell her that soup and vegetables are good for her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep that is true, Madeleine won't touch veg, she loves fruit but veg is a no no xx


----------



## ab75

Zoe picked fine green beans yesterday in asda, I hate them but she ate loads at teatime, yuck. She just started eating veg a few months ago without it being hidden. I used to mash it thru potatoes to hide it lol. She always eats the soup tho. Costs us a fortune the amount of fruit she eats. Zara isn't very keen on fruit, but she eats veg xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad m had a great trip mummy :)
I can't wait to see what archie looks like! I'm so excited for you xx

Ab that is soo cute that the vegetables made her feel better! Katie loves fruit and veg! Iv just been in the kitchen making lasagne and I always add grated carrot to bulk it out abit (and to get oh to eat his veg :haha:) and katie wouldn't stop pestering to save her some!
Iv just sat down with a brew, my bump keeps going really tight and I keep getting sharp shooting pains in the you know what :-( I think iv just been over doing it though so I'll just have half an hour sat down xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, these 2 had a carrot each when I was making soup this morning, I used to give them one in their highchairs when they were cutting teeth and they have loved them since.

I had to look twice to see what you were saying then I realised it was Archie lol.

I got a couple of sharp cervix kicks earlier, so sore. And had a couple that made me think, "stop it or my waters are gona pop"!. Was the weirdest thing ever when that happened with Zara, felt and heard a pop and as I thought, what was that, I felt the trickle.
Zoe was different. No warning, waters just came pouring out of me. Mw just cleaned it up and it happened again. I never knew there could be 2 lots lol. It was roasting!
Enjoy your cuppa. I get tightenings if I do too much xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha stupid autocorrect on my phone!
My waters didn't go with katie, the mw had to break them and when she did, I pushed and she got covered... whoops! Lol xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I'm scared if they don't go that I won't know I'm in labour xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha trust me you'll know! The pain is still as intense.
Oooh mummy will be waiting to go in for her scan now :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh ladies I'm so effin annoyed, Archie Had his hands on his face and feet over his face a bit so she sent me on a walk when I come back he still had face covered but the sonogropher was a cow!!! It was so unprofessional so we never got to see Archie and she are booked us but I don't want to go back the whole atmosphere was horrendous!

I want to ask for my deposit back but not sure if I will be entitled. I'm so upset I walked out and burst into tears :( we travelled 1 hour and 30 mins too I'm sooo gutted!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww mummy I'm sorry. Was it babybond? Sonographer at my gender scan was a cow xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun im so sorry, that's awful :-( I'd definitely complain about her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No it was peek a boo baby never heard of them before but their was only one room and from the moment I walked in I felt it was very strange and not professional like, and she just made it worse, I'm going to see if I can get my deposit back and book somewhere else.

OH peed me of he said he's not doing anything like that again, well I flipped and told him to piss right off and I will go myself next time, dick head :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So sorry Mummy, definitely ask for your money back if you weren't happy, I would!

My meeting was okay, next doors sister has a restraining order on her lasting 2 years so she's not aloud near these houses, if I catch her up here I can get her arrested. They are thinking of placing an ASBO on her too. As for Billy her brother, he will be getting a letter from the police about all the complaints. I have a log that I have to write down any new events that take place and I'll be getting a call from the estate manager every week too. She seems to know my neighbors very well. 

This morning I went to look at photos of Jayden and EVERY photo had gone. Baby photos, 1st Xmas, 2nd, 1st Bday and 2nd AND all his toddler photos. I cried and cried and cried. I managed to get just over 3000 of them back on a recovery program but the birthdays and Christmases AND Jaydens pregnancy bump pics are missing :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB where have they gone?!? X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no UB :-( that's awful!

Glad you seem to be getting somewhere with your complaints though xxx


----------



## ab75

Glad your complaints been taken seriously. Sorry about all your photos, that's such a shame xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies how is everyone today? I've found a different place online that does 4d scans and they have appointments today and tomorrow. I might call them up and explain my bad experience first, make sure they're going to give me the best possible experience they can. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea mummy do it and then complain to the other place for your money back :)

Iv got a £10 off a £30 spend at matalan voucher so I'm thinking of ordering some essentials like vests as we haven't bought any yet! I don't want to buy too much because we might get some as gifts off people so I was thinking if I buy mainly newborn then 1 pack of 0-3 we will at least have enough to cover the first week or so so if we need to go shopping afterwards we can :) I know my friends bought some 0-3 vests already too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I managed to recover just 3007 which is a lot better than none. I don't know what happened, I must of had a virus or something and it just totally wiped them. Trust it to get my most important ones, even videos! 

I think baby girl is head down because I get a really heavy feeling like I'm about to pee lol a lot of kicks have been up near the ribs. 

Are you going to have another 4D scan, Mummy? 

Have fun shopping Carly :D x


----------



## ab75

Is your oh going to go with you Mummy?

Thats fab Carly, where did you get the voucher? I like matalan baby stuff. 
I got babygro's reduced in Asda on sun, think I now have 6 upto 10lb babygro's, and 7 vests. And 6 0-3months babygro's and 12 vests. I don't want to buy too much as I don't know what size he will be. Just going to buy more after he is born. Although I just ordered 2 pairs of dungarees from Next sale. They had a cute "awesome little brother" babygro but was out of stock by time I checked out!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww ab that's a shame.
It was emailed to me but it's only if u click and collect. I'm the same don't know how big she will be so don't want to get too much xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We need more vests and baby grows I went through loads with Madeleine.

I've emailed the company and told them I was unhappy with the service and I want my money back. 

Yes I'm getting another one I won't rest until I do, OH thinks I'm been ridiculous but he's not the one who suffered the disappointment, I don't think he really understands how upset I was, I've told him he can do what he wants, either way I am going to get another scan and I will go on my own if I have to :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

How many vests/Sleepsuits do you put in your hospital bag? My mind has gone blank :haha:

I hope they do refund you mummy, and im sure your oh will go to the scan with you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

They are refunding me and they asked why I wasn't happy, I just told them exactly how I felt, I've just ring another company and they where lovely, they said they know all the tricks to get baby to move if he is covering his face (I explained my concerns) she told me to eat 3 or 4 chocolate bars, literally! Drink some water and they'll do the rest of the work. So it's tomorrow at 4pm, OH paid the deposit so I guess he's coming :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh sorry Carly, I put 3 or 4 of each in with Madeleine I think. Will do the same this time too :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your getting a refund and your getting another scan too :)
Fingers crossed these will be better!
I thought that mummy, I should be in and out the same day so fingers crossed I won't need much xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had to stay over night with Madeleine but I still had plenty :) I guess are OHs can always run home and pick up more if needs be :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh did a trip last time I think but that was mainly stuff for me lol. Will you be packing an overnight bag for madeline in advance incase your in labour overnight and oh is with you? I'm thinking it will probably be easier for me to have one ready rather than expecting OH to come home and grab stuff for her.
I'm officially 3rd tri today :) when do you think the cot and everything should be set up by? We will be putting the moses basket inside the cot as we don't have room for both in our room so need tue cot up before she makes.her appearance. I also need to wash all the bedding for the moses basket too but don't want to do it too early :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

Yay for another scan mummy, any excuse to eat chocolate lol.
Happy 3rd tri Carly. Think I had a couple of vests and babygro's in hospital bag, along with my stuff and I had a bag packed for Zoe as she went to mil's.
This time I am still packing a bag in case I go to hospital but the girls will be at home so I won't need to bother for them xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm trying to keep everything at a minimum this time around so I'm thinking
3 vests
3 Sleepsuits
6 nappies
some cotton wool
Blanket
Bibs/Muslims
Then the snowsuit can stay in the carseat until oh has to bring it is up
Am I missing anything? I seem to have forgotten everything this time lol xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We still don't know who's having Madeleine it's becoming a big problem if I'm honest, my mum wants to have her for a dew days on the 27th (my mum lives 3 and a half hours away) 27th is my due date but we don't know when baby Archie is going to arrive do we lol. OHs mum has offered but she's not overly familiar with his mum, she's lovely and fab with Madeleine but we don't often see her, but may have to use her as a last resort. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> I'm trying to keep everything at a minimum this time around so I'm thinking
> 3 vests
> 3 Sleepsuits
> 6 nappies
> some cotton wool
> Blanket
> Bibs/Muslims
> Then the snowsuit can stay in the carseat until oh has to bring it is up
> Am I missing anything? I seem to have forgotten everything this time lol xxx

I think you've got everything there :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no mummy, if you go into labour unexpectedly then could you ask your ohs mum to have her but otherwise have her go to your mums for the few days anyway?
We haven't even discussed arrangements for katie but we know if it's nighttime she will go to my parents as she's slept there before and my mums off work for the foreseeable future due to illness so is always available to watch her for us whereas ohs mum and dad could have work.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think that's our only options really Carly, if I lived by my family still we would have plenty options. I think I will chat with the mw too and see what she suggests, it would be handy if they could induce me for when I have my child care sorted, wishful thinking huh! :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hahaha great idea mummy!! Do you think you'll go over this time? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I REALLY hope not, Madeline was only 6lb 12oz at 15 days over due so I just don't think she was ready to come on her due date, so I am hoping this little manis a Bit more chunkier and is ready to meet the world early. :) 

Did you have Katie on time? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

No she was a week late and 8lb 12oz. Nobody thought I would make it to my due date because of how big my bump was but I did. I don't know if I want to go early this time as it could make it xmas day :-/ or even just before and im worried about making a xmas dinner while breastfeeding and enjoying katies Christmas all whilst recovering from birth! I don't want to go over either though lol xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know, we are having babies at tricky times lol. If I went into labour on Xmas eve or Xmas day I'd be upset because as awful as it sounds Madeleine Christmas would be ruined :( I know, that sounds terrible doesn't it! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

No I've said the exact same mummy, if I go into labour im crossing my legs and she can stay in there until katies in bed on Christmas day :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha that sounds a good plan Carly!

Have you heard that holly willoughby had her baby :) I'm not sure how you spell her last name haha! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea baby Chester! I bet he's gorgeous, he weighed the same as katie too... a nice chunky monkey :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know so sweet! I'm not to sure what I make of the name, it reminds me of the place Chester :rofl: I bet he's adorable though x


----------



## ab75

I am thinking this little man will come on 28th or 23rd December lol, we'll see!
So sore right now, hoovered the whole house today, I usually leave the stairs for dh but thought I'd do them since he's at work, big mistake!! My pelvis feels like its seized up when I try to get off the couch and my bump is sore xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ouch ab that sounds sore, my OH is vacuuming the stairs as we speak, I got cross at him today he's got a few days off work and he hadn't helped me with the housework so I made a sly comment at him and now he's vacuuming up :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol, good for you. My dh is really good, he'll not be happy with me when he knows I done it all. Got house inspection tomorrow so thought I'd do it to save him after an 11 hour shift. He'll have to bring the washing in tho, I can hardly move xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with your inspection! :)

I don't expect him to do the housework when he's been working but he's been off today, so I made a little dig ha. Anyway, when I went upstairs it looked as though he hadn't done a thing, looked at the vac it was on the wrong setting! So I did it anyway, bloody men :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great news about the scans, Mummy! 

When are you all doing your hospital bags? I didn't start mine until 34 weeks with Jay, I don't know when to it this time. Mine with Jay looked like I was going on holiday :haha: 

I was looking through bump pictures and all the family think I'm smaller this time around. How different are your bumps this time? 

Yay for being 27 weeks Carly! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I will be doing my bag at week 30, that's when I'm going to start to get my things for it anyway :)

My bumps huge this time round haha! Totally different x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww ab that sounds painful! Iv hardly done any housework today tbh but we have baked cookies so that's good :)
My bump did look smaller but I haven't any pics of around the same time with katie to compare so I don't know :-/
I think I'll probably do it around the beginning of December, I still need to buy everything for it though! 

We're going to pick up katies main Christmas present tomorrow morning :) she's getting a pony cycle! Fingers crossed she'll love it! Iv ordered her a garage and cars aswell which I think I can pick up tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't wait to start Xmas shopping. I'm not sure what to get Madeleine for her main prezzie! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ohs trying to be organised because his tax and mot both run out in December along with Christmas and baby being due so it's and expensive month xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah we are starting too, I'm just waiting until I've finished her list then I'm going to get started, I want it done by November because of baby coming, it's OHs birthday on Sunday too I've no idea what to get him!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

With the Christmas shopping I've realised all these things I'm worrying about getting Jayden on time are the things I want lol He's so happy with little hot wheel cars and things like that, he's not really old enough to tell me what he wants because he'd say yes to everything lol. I think his main present is going to be his scooter, he'd love that. He already has an electric quad so I can't get anything big like that :shrug: I don't have a clue. 

This is my bump from both pregnancies. I'm definitely smaller this time, I was more egg shaped with Jay lol.


Is he into jewelry Mummy? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow UB there is definitely a different in shape!!

Madeleine has THREE scooters for her birthday I got her one, my dad did and her dad did, couldn't believe it :haha:

No he doesn't wear jewellery, I'm so stuck! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww no. Look at personalized gifts? They're special :) 

I'm quite happy I'm smaller, maybe I won't have such a jelly belly like last time :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh what a fab idea I never thought of that!!

My jelly belly never went away from having M, I'm determined to shift the weight after this one though x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It took me nearly 2 years to get a flat belly and then I fall pregnant again :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: just typical ;)

What is everyone up to today? I've got my scan at 4pm, I'm so nervous I really hope baby plays the game today! :(

OHs just taken Madeleine to nursery so I didn't have to rush around getting ready which feels nice :haha: I'm just waiting for him to bring some bread back so I can make toast then I think I will chill out while M is in nursery :)


----------



## ab75

You definitely look smaller this time ub.

Good luck for your scan today mummy.

I'm not doing much if anything. Sore from doing too much yesterday xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope the pain eases soon for you, Ab!

Good luck with your scan, Mummy :) 

I'm just chilling while Jay is at nursery. I have nothing to do, I'm so bored. I'm getting a little sick of my Mum though to be honest. She comes over the other day and wanted to see how I got on with Jaydens room so I said to her excuse the clutter. She said you say that every time Becca, you're not very house proud are you? I was like excuse me?! and then not yesterday the day before she got the pram stuck on a shoe and said how can you live in this mess? IT'S A SHOE, by the DOOR, where I keep them.. AND THEN today I rang her and asked for the money back she borrowed from me and she asked what I was up to I said nothing, quite bored. She said oh I'm sure you have cleaning to do, I said no mother I did it this morning after Jayden went to nursery (like I always do) she said I bet you do, have you cleaned the bathroom?! I said yes my bathroom is clean and she laughed... she laughed and said okay then. I'm sick of it!! I told my Nan and she wasn't happy. My Mum was too ashamed to have any one over her house the other week, she's not house proud. Even my Nan knows the 'mess' is Jaydens toys. She's taking me to Asda later so she'll be over and I bet you she has something to say and if she does I will take photos! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope you feel better soon ab.

Oh UB that would do my head in too, have you asked her to stop making comments? I'd tell my mum where to go if she ever made comments on my house like that, how rude x


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies, so do I lol.

UB thats horrible of your mum. Maybe trying to make herself feel better if her house is a mess. But I agree with mummy, I'd be saying something xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I could kill my OH, I was just saying to him 'how am I gonna stomach three chocolate bars' and then he decided to tell me that he'd made that up!!! He said when he spoke to the lady over the phone she said to have a chocolate bar and a fizzy drink not three or four Choc bars!!!! He's such an arse :rofl:

However, I think I will stomach as much as I can I don't want a repeat performance lol x


----------



## ab75

Lol, thats like something my dh would say. 
Chocolate and a cold can of fizzy juice should do it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I can't believe I believed him! :rofl:

Yeah fx'd I think I will try a lucozade. :)


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have all you ladies got a cot? We aren't buying ours just yet as baby will be in Moses basket at first anyway. I threw madeleines out as it was only a cheap one. Xx


----------



## ab75

I have the same cot that we had for both girls, I just buy a new mattress for each baby. Its white so will be fine this time again but baby will be in moses basket for a few weeks xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We still have katies cot but we've got a new matress as she still uses hers on her toddler bed.
We've been to get katies present then went for a walk round tesco.
Oh and katie are now in bed watching curious george the movie which we surprised her with today and im just watching TV downstairs before I wash the pots from tea :(


----------



## ab75

Curious George 2 is better Carly, lol, think I know them off by heart. So glad there are new Georges on now, lol, was fed up looking at the same ones.
Will Katie not fall asleep just now?
I'm just going to bath the girls then when dh gets home I am going to have a soak in the bath.
What did you get for her present?

C'mon mummy, hurry up with Archie's pics!!

Hope your mum was ok with you today ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies, meet baby Archie! I will upload the rest wasn't sure how to do more than one at a time. He was still been shy but I jumped about and got him to show us a peek of his face! X


----------



## ab75

OMG, how cute is he!!!
Bet your oh is glad you went now xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Beautiful baby!! I can't believe the amazing difference to your 16 week 4d pic!!

Today I have been so busy. I've been on the phone all day to housing benefit and my landlord and after that decided enough was enough and I rang income support to see if I was able to claim. I told the woman about the situation I'm in and she's classed me as a single mum! :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks girls I'm so in love, I will upload the rest when I get home :) he's weighing an estimate 2lb 4oz right now also x

Oh wow UB that's great news! So now you no longer have to struggle! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Unfortunately rent was due TODAY and because of the court order it needs sorting asap. I will ring them tomorrow and tell them I'm waiting to hear back from a claim and fingers crossed x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Eek!! What happens if it's late? Did the courts say? X


----------



## ab75

Thats excellent news ub. Hopefully bcoz you are waiting on a claim going through they will put a hold on your account xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy he is just the cutest!!

Ab im so glad there are new ones too! Although she's watched all those on repeat too :-/ ohs looking to get her the 2nd movie aswell. She cried at the one she just watched bless her, she's such an emotional child! She's now sat watching curious george on disney junior before bed.

UB I hope they get it sorted quickly for you and im glad your now getting yourself sorted xxx


----------



## ab75

Curious George swings into spring is good too. Matalan usually have them quite cheap, or amazon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is another one ladies hiding his face lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

And one more! :)


----------



## ab75

He is sooooo gorgeous.
What is his head next to in middle pic? Just curious as I love seeing inside the human body lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The placenta, he went and hid behind it at one point :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Oooohhhh I always assumed that they were inside the placenta like a balloon. That's cool, learn something every day lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I don't know I never really thought about it :haha:

I'm glad the sonogropher was much more professional this time, I couldn't believe it when she asked me to jump up and down and I peed a bit :rofl: I couldn't believe it hahaha!!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab we need to go to matalan so will have a nosey when we do :)
Mummy it's so cute how he's snuggled upto the placenta like a teddy bear! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw I know Carly, that scans just made me want him here right now :haha: xx


----------



## Ziggie

Love the scan! We have finally decided to look at booking one. Hopefully in a week or so :D think it will make it more real.


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh I don't know I never really thought about it :haha:
> 
> I'm glad the sonogropher was much more professional this time, I couldn't believe it when she asked me to jump up and down and I peed a bit :rofl: I couldn't believe it hahaha!!! Xx


Lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely worth the money zig :)


----------



## Ziggie

Well I'm full of cold so just had a long soak in the bath with candles... Was relaxing till I got out and couldn't work out why the water had turned red....!! 

Forgot I dyed my hair at the weekend lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I'd of freaked and thought BLOOD!


----------



## Ziggie

That's what I WAS thinking!!! Although i didn't feel like I'd bled, if that makes sense!! Was all a bit confusing for a few seconds!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Eek!! What happens if it's late? Did the courts say? X

I have no idea :shrug::wacko: x


ab75 said:


> Thats excellent news ub. Hopefully bcoz you are waiting on a claim going through they will put a hold on your account xx

I'm going to ring the woman who deals with my rent tomorrow and tell them I'm waiting on my claim and I'm hoping they will put a hold on it. It feels good to know what I can finally stop worrying about the rent and get everything else paid! x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He has a super cute nose, Mummy! :flower: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks UB :) I thought the same, we can't decide of he's got my nose or OHs nose at the moment. During the scan though he frowned, and it was brilliant, looked just like OH, even the sonogropher said he looked like his daddy. I wish December would hurry now :haha:


----------



## ab75

Hope your phone call goes well ub.

mummy that is super cute xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are you ladies upto today then x


----------



## ab75

Ironing, lol. Not got much to do tho.

The girls are going to stay at my mums on sat so I need to pack their little trolley cases. They have never stayed away before so I am a bit upset, lol, although I am looking forward to spending time with dh and hopefully getting a good sleep. Then when we pick them up on Sunday I think we will go swimming xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw ab that will be nice for you to have a little break xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I thought i would make a start on madeleines Xmas things, I decided I would go with argos as they have 3 for 2 on at the moment but I'm so disappointed, everything I wanted wasn't available for delivery! So in the end I went with smyths toys and I've purchased a few bits for her, I'm glad I've made a start :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Argos is a waste of time!!!! I'm never shopping there again I don't think lol

I'm so tired today :( horrid cold has kept me awake 2 nights. Had my last antenatal class this morning and supposed to be working from home now, but might have a nap instead. I have SOOOOOOOOO much work to do before I finish. It's pretty daunting... But at least I know once it's done that's me done for work for the foreseeable future!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah now I remember your trouble with argos zig! If I wanted to go collect in store I would of moved my fat arse off the sofa, I went online for a bloody reason! I'm definitely avoiding them from now on.

I hope you manage to get your work done :)


----------



## ab75

Smyths are really good and deliver really quick. One opened up here in august so we are getting a lot from there this year xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - I much prefer them to toys r us, I was shocked when I want to check out and they give me free delivery as I'd spent over 39 pounds, I could even choose the express delivery and it's still free of charge 

I will definitely be going with them again. Xx


----------



## ab75

We used to get stuff online from them before, usually next day delivery. So glad one opened here, the gitls love going for a look. Toysrus up here is pretty rubbish. 
Looking forward to going Christmas shopping on sat and getting a proper look in Disney Store without the girls xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love the disney store! I'm not sure where the nearest one is to us :( I will have to look. Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Argos doesn't cater for online buying I don't think. It just really caters for someone walking in the shop off the street and buying one item they might have in stock on that day. Or buying one item online and having it delivered home.

We ended up in the store for over an hour arranging for stuff to be home delivered as we couldn't buy online with the vouchers we had, and then the vouchers wouldn't work in store so they had to keep ringing the main centre place. Was a total ball ache.

Oh and then we are getting like 5 deliveries, because they don't send it all in one go?!! It's mad.


----------



## ab75

Just ordered books from the book people. They have a flash sale on until midnight and if you use code AFWONDER, you get free delivery. Got the girls, dh and baby some to put away for Christmas xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's ridiculous zig!

Ab I've not heard of that store before going to look now thanks :)

Just sorted OHs presents out, I've got him a driving experience in super cars, he will totally love that, I found an offer on group on :) got him a personalised mug and personalised boxers hehe! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Am I seeing this right?! This is one crazy sale!!!


----------



## ab75

Yeah, books I got for dh were £47.99 rrp supposedly, I got them for £5. I have ordered from them b4, they are genuine xx


----------



## ab75

Glad you managed to find something for your OH, I love Groupon lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's the first time I've ever used group on!!! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Just booked a 4D scan and I'm so excited already!!!! It's a week on sat though, ages!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Exciting zig!!!!


----------



## ab75

Are you still staying yellow zig?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I've had a pretty boring day! Had a joiner round this morning and then a gas engineer to do my yearly safety checks. We were popping to the shops but katie was playing up and I couldn't be bothered so I took our coats off and nipped upstairs and when I came back down she was asleep which isn't like her so I went for a nap too :haha: I still feel drained though.

We only really use argos for reserving and collecting in store but they are often out of stock!
My mum and dad use smyths toys but I've never shopped there, we normally do a big toys r us trip in November though but I don't think we will be this year so ill just look around for bargains elsewhere!
Zig im so jealous your having a 4d scan! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless Katie that's sweet, hope you enjoyed your nap. I'd never been to smyths until I moved here, it's great I love it!x


----------



## Ziggie

Yes still team yellow here. Hope it doesn't flash it's bits at the last minute!! Can't wait to see its face!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig your brave I couldn't do what your doing lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening :)

I've been out most of the day sorting out my claim and everything is going smoothly so far. Popping into town hall tomorrow so they can photocopy my bank statement and that's it. I just have to wait for my income support letter to come :) 

I really need to start shopping but I just haven't got a clue what to get him. I am getting a scooter and play doh but apart from that I'm baffled. 

Have you smelt the new Yankee Christmas candles? Ooh the smell of Christmas treats <3 it's safe to say I'll be buying some at the start of December :haha: 

When has everyone got their next midwife appointments? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your getting sorted UB! I love Yankee candles and really need to get a burner, iv been meaning to for months but it would be perfect around this time of year.
I see my midwife next Thursday :) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad your getting everything sorted ub, that'll be a weight off your mind!
I've got mw on 14th then growth scan on 30th.
I love yankee candles but haven't smelt the new ones yet. Might have a sniff on sat lol.
Zoe wants the play doh ice cream maker. They soend ages doing play doh xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have the mw on the 14th :)

I love candles!!! I've got the air wick mulled wine and cinnamon, Christmas one it's soooo nice!!! I may ask OH to treat me to a Yankee, I don't often buy them they're quite pricey :haha:

Just had a performance with mothercare, they where meant to deliver my pram today and it's not even been dispatched!! OHs cross :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

I have far too many Yankee candles.... Far too many!!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh dear mummy, that's not good!

What do you all do with your ohs? As in hobbies etc when the kids go to bed? Xx


----------



## ab75

They are usually really good mummy xx

Carly we just watch tv, lol, or go to bed.....to sleep lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well we just chill watch TV, OH usually cooks food and we relax, but he's working nights tonight so at the minute he's getting some sleep while I chill out with a big bar of chocolate ;)

Gone are the days of romantic nights in the bedroom :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: same here mummy! We tend to watch tv or play the ps4 lol.
He's working tonight so I'm in bed playing the ps4... im such a man!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

OHs ps4 is in the garage I hid it when we moved in :rofl:

I'm glad OH is working nights because I need that bed all to myself these days, I really want a king sized one I can't get comfy when where both in it lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha mummy your mean!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know he got it out the other day after having a clear out in the garage, then I hid it again but he's not even noticed!!! Lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We use ohs pretty much every day so he would definitely notice!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never tried to get into anything like that, maybe I will give it a whirl! Will give me something to do lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't know if it's because iv grown up with 2 computer obsessed older brothers but me and oh have always played call of duty together for as long as I can remember xx


----------



## Ziggie

I have an xbox I never use!! But I did play games on it for a bit years ago!! 

And yes I am awake at 4 am :( I'm often awake at 4 am these days.... But I have this horrible cold too at the moment so feeling very sorry for myself!!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I used to love a bit of CoD :haha: 

Off to town today to hand in this statement while Jay's at nursery then I'm free all day, I have no idea what to do. I could possibly take Jay to the park to burn some more energy! 

I have my next midwife appointment on the 15th, it would have been 12 weeks waiting :O 

That's a bummber about the pram, I'd of been cross too! x


----------



## ab75

Morning. 
We have a ps3 but just use it as a dvd player, we were talking about getting a couple of games for it tho so we'll see.

Good luck today ub. 

Its meant to be torrential rain here later so I won't be doing much xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I need to go and collect my nephews birthday present and get a few bits of shopping today, then I might see what my friends doing later as she doesn't work Fridays xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck UB! :)
It looks like it's going to rain here too, I need to pick a few bits up for OHs birthday and need some shopping too, I put it off yesterday but must do it today lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Everything handed in and now it's a waiting game, I should have done it so much sooner but hey ho.

How's everyone's day been? 

It's been quite hot here, I'm looking forward to some cold weather! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Fingers crossed it's sorted quickly UB xx

I'm so tired today :( I was out shopping this morning when I got a phone call off my mum. My nan moved to Spain earlier this year, yesterday she was trying to go diving off some rocks when she slipped and banged her head. She's now in hospital with a bleed on her brain :( 
I had to ring my brothers and tell them while my mum phoned round the rest of the family. Her partner is so worried about her and my mum and auntie are just waiting for the results from the scans she's had today to see if they need to catch a flight out there xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you don't have to wait long ub xx

Carly I really hope that your gran is ok and that the scans don't show anything too bad xxx

Mummy have you got your pram yet! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I had my scan this morning. Baby was good, although he was still in the same position as the last scan 4 weeks ago and they couldn't measure everything again :wacko:. He only weighed 1 pound and 10 oz, so they said I need to eat more. So thats my update, how's everyone?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I'm so sorry to here of your awful news I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: xx

Nope no pram yet it's coming tomorrow morning now but OH told some fibs and said we've had our baby and he has no pram to go in so there giving us a voucher :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

1lb 10oz is normal for your gestation I thought? X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I thought so too. I think they are crazy in there.


----------



## Ziggie

Latest in the argos saga... Received a signed for letter for a refund. Contained a gift card for £112. No idea what they've done...!! OH says they sent 2 lots of everything in the first delivery so maybe they've refunded us for that?! We didn't pay twice though. 

Oh well, guess we will have to struggle through and shop some more lol


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly, I hope you Nan gets better and everything turns out fine.


----------



## Ziggie

Fab scan pic!! 

Fingers crossed carly :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig that's great! Happy shopping!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks everyone, I think she forgets she's nearly 70!

I would have thought that was average size for this gestation too :-/
Mummy I hope it does turn up tomorrow.
Zig yay for free vouchers! I love a freebie :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My LO is estimated to weigh 2lb 4oz and I'm 28 week tomorrow, the sonogropher told me that's fine :) so 1lb 10oz sounds fine :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry to hear about your Gran Carly, I hope she's okay! 

I had LOADS of chaos outside mine from 6-7 last night. Had all the local youths here along with the neighbors and a drunk woman. She was banging on next doors door calling for him and everyone is screaming at her to go away. Next she's down at the shop after attempting to attack everyone then they are back up outside my house again, somehow the drunk woman got into next doors and next minute I'm hearing screaming, banging, shouting and someone saying 'go get your bat!' 'Restrain her!' so I stuck my head out the window and shouted 'What the HELL is going on?!' and I was completely ignored. After they all got her away she decided to come back again 15 minutes later and I'd seriously had enough by then so I called the police. Nothing was done that I know of but the CCTV caught it all. 

I told OH and he said that's why he's not having the kids growing up here, I said are you stupid? you get this kind of trouble everywhere, we just happen to live where it constantly happens. When you have paid of the arrears we can move off the estate and find a nice 3 bed with a garden and he said no, he said he's taking us away from Weston and organizing a trip to Clithero and going to get my Nan to move there (which she won't) and I told him nice try, not going to happen and then he said 'I'll take the kids' after that I flipped, I said to him don't you DARE threaten me about taking the kids from me, he said he would never do that but yet he's TRYING to take me away from my own family? His family is pissing me off, filling his head with crap as per. As much as I miss him when he leaves, when he's back in Preston I just want to smack him with the things he comes out with. It's almost as if he's going to ask me to choose between the kids and my family the way he's going on.. he doesn't even live here anymore and he's telling me where me and our kids will be living. He can F off :growlmad:
Rant over :coffee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness UB what a nightmare! You did the right thing by calling the police though.

As for your OH saying that, is he set on moving away then? And how on earth does he think he's going to get your nan to move? Lol. At least you've sorted your claim so if he does bugger off and move out then you've got your own money and finances sorted x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh he's staying up there to work long time and only visits twice every 2 weeks! He's sent money twice since being up there working and thats not even £100, I'm better off doing it all alone. If he thinks he's taking us away from my family he can think again because I won't be emotionally/verbally abused into doing so x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good for you Hun, it sounds to me like you'd be better off alone, now your claim is been sorted you can organise bills yourself etc, are they going to pay you housing benifit too? X


----------



## ab75

Sorry your oh is being a dick ub. At least you have started the process with your claim. He can't just think you will move away from everyone!!

just been Christmas shopping. Got the girls frozen singing dolls, jigsaws, dvds and bath toys and a prince each from Disney store. I love that shop. Not got a lot left to get them now xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I am entitled to help which is really good. OH can pay for his debts because I'm not. 

I am so hungry I could murder a KFC or something lol I think I'm stuck with chips and chicken balls :haha:

I'm going to start my Xmas shopping when my claim is sorted, I really want it all done before December but there's so many people to sort. OH can get his families though, that's not up to me :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh sounds as though you've had a successful trip ab!

We had Pizza Hut for dinner, Madeleine decided that's what she wanted so I agreed, not done anything like that for a while and I must say it was yummy!! 

I've just finished getting OH some little bits and bobs for his birthday tomorrow and now I'm home relaxing just put some washing on.

What's everyone upto this evening x


----------



## ab75

We've just been to Cosmo for dinner, I am stuffed but it was lovely. Feels very strange the girls not being here tho!

Just ordered them a Frozen dressing up dress each from ebay for £8.89 each. Were £35 in Disney store. I need to stay off the christmas bargain thread in Santa's grotto lol.

Good for you ub, stick to your guns!!
I wanted mine done before I was too huge. My pelvis is absolute agony, I just had to come down stairs on my bum as I can hardly walk xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What's Cosmo ab? Never heard of that x

I've just ordered some books for Madeleine for Xmas off amazon, free delivery over 10 pounds! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab that's terrible about your pelvis is there nothing the doc can do xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been sorting Jaydens Xmas list out and I'm going to do the baby list too. I rang OH as he's down in Portsmouth working to find out he'll be home for the night in 2 hours with his work colleague :shrug: 

I'd love a Cosmo's their food looking delish! Sorry you're in pain though :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

He's coming back with his mate? Why? :haha:

I'm going to google cosmos now I'm intrigued lol x


----------



## ab75

Its a buffet place, we hadn't been b4 but heard so much about it. It was lush!
Nice of him to let you know ub.

I'm going to have to go back to doc or mention it to midwife, its agony xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just googled it it looks amazing!!!!

I hope the doc can do something for you ab xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It was only for a place to sleep for the night or they would of had to sleep in a van, I was like oh.. okay then lol They got there late and set off early so it's not too bad. 

What's everyone's plans for today? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :flower:
Well yesterday was hell! We were in a car accident :(
We were stopped in traffic and a guy came speeding up behind us and went straight into the back of us! We had to call an ambulance and police and I got taken to hospital and had baby monitored and a scan but luckily were all ok!
I just can't believe it happened though, the guy has admitted fault and the police have said he will get done for driving without due care and attention or something xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god Carly!!!!!

Are you ok? Thank god baby wasn't hurt! I'm so sorry this happened to you, what a bloody idiot driving into the back of you, how thick!!! Was Katie in the car? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Honestly mummy this week has been a bloody nightmare!
Yea katie was in the car, shes absolutely fine though thank god! Just me and oh feeling abit achey today. I saw him coming in the mirror and shouted "shit!" Then oh grabbed the steering wheel to steady himself and he said when he turned to the side he just saw me a katie fly forward then back again. I keep seeing the smoke from the guys tyres and hearing the screech of him braking, it was horrible!
I knew I'd be going to hospital so I phoned my dad to. Come and get katie while oh was phoning 999 and the panic in his voice was awful then seeing my mums face when they got out of the car and saw the other car and all the police was horrible :(
Then baby decided not to move for 2 hours aswell which had me thinking the worst but as soon as I had a scan she moved straight after it, little monkey! We spent about 4 hours at the hospital in the end but im just so glad she's ok! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My goodness Carly that's awful but thank god your all ok that's the main thing. Is there much damage to your car? I was in a crash last year and got trapped in the car as it was on it's roof and Madeleine was very nearly in that car but at last minute she decided she wanted to stay with my sister, thank god. 

I know what you mean about the flash backs, still to this day I won't drive in busy locations on my own it's scared me to death, have you put in a claim with the insurance etc xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god mummy that sounds awful! Your so lucky madeleine wanted to stay behind. Were you hurt much?

Ohs phoning the insurance companies now to let them deal with it, luckily his cars not too bad and is still drivable but the other guys cars a write off the police officers said. He wasn't even bothered though! Oh was going mad shouting that I'm pregnant and there's a 3 year old in the car but he didn't care :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

No unbelievably I was not hurt, I had a scratched arm when the window smashed and a bit of concussion but that's it, I was travelling to the vet with my cat and my cat ran off out the smashed wind screen, we was in an area we didn't know and unbelievably I got my cat back five weeks later! 

I still believe to this day that someone was watching over me as Madeleine was coming to the vet with me, she got in the car and just before we drove off the drive she said she wanted to stay with my sister, so I got her back out the car, it was so strange. The insurance company's are still fighting it out to this day for me, I've had a hire car for a year now!

I'm glad none of you was hurt, what a selfish prick I can't believe he didn't even show any remorse towards what he had done! Some people are so selfish!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Omg I'm glad you're all okay. My Nan, Grandad, Mum and Auntie had an accident the same as that but only my Grandad saw the car coming and just braced himself. If he'd of said something they would of all turned around as the car hit them and got hurt. Some people should never of passed their tests! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

God mummy that definitely sounds like someone was watching over you that day! I'm glad you wasn't seriously hurt xx


----------



## ab75

Omg Carly, what an arsehole! Glad you are all ok.
You have had a bad week. Hows your gran? Xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm not too sure ab, I haven't spoken to my mum today. Yesterday she said she would be staying in hospital until at least Monday but they didn't think it was quite as bad as originally suspected. Should hopefully find out more tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope your gran is ok Carly let us know xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope she's okay Carly. Must be horrible being so far away. 

I'm so tired but I can't go to bed this early :nope: I'll wake up at silly o'clock. 

What moses baskets have you all found/got? I'm so stuck x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We got a blue one from babies r us I will see if I can find you the link x


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://m.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us...ibs/Little-Puppy-Moses-Basket-in-Blue/0103132

We got this one :)


----------



## ab75

I've got a precious bear moses basket from Mothercare that I got for Zoe and used with Zara xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We have this one that we had for katie
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003BX2A2E?pc_redir=1408236242&robot_redir=1
Still have the matching cot bedding and curtains too :)


----------



## ab75

Zoe had pink lollipop lane cot bedding. It was lovely xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love that Moses basket Carly.

We've just been and bought baby bath and changing box, we are getting the car seat next I think x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love those moses baskets, the one I like is 78 pounds but I don't really want to spend that much on a moses basket. I found the same one as yours Mummy in pink and I can't believe the price drop, I may have to get that one before it's back up to £79.99 x


----------



## Mummy to be x

They're lovely aren't they UB :)
We've got our pram now I will upload a pic :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here it is :) we've also got the carry cot part too! X

Why do all my pics upload the wrong way :haha:


----------



## ab75

I love the colour of your pram mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That pram's gorgeous! You're so lucky Archie has his own room. One of the reasons I can't get anything big like that yet is because I literally have nowhere to store it all! :( 

I think I'm going to get Jaydens Christmas presents out of the way and then start buying for baby girl.


Police rang to give me a follow up and I didn't know but apparently the CCTV around the corner covers my house very well so if it happens again to call the police. She said she wants me to feel safe in my own home.. HA okay.

I have 1 neighbor banging out his music/bass at the end and next door banging up and down the stairs as per. I feel so sorry for the elderly couple on the end :nope:


----------



## ab75

At least you know that about the cctv now and it'll support your complaint if anything else happens and help with you getting moved.
Must be scary tho.
Xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
27 weeks today!!

Carly, how are you all feeling? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ab! Welcome to 3rd tri :happydance:
We're all fine thanks, getting backache when I lie in certain positions but not sure if that's from the accident or from the pregnancy lol. We finally went to matalan to collect the baby stuff yesterday, that's where we were going on Saturday, and I got so anxious before we got in the car. It was awful! Ohs admitted it's made him really nervous about cars coming up behind him too.

What's everyone's plans for today? Katies at nursery and ohs gone back to work so I'm just planning on getting some housework done. It's been neglected the past few days :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. 

I was in a car accident a few years ago, was petrified to drive again but my mum made me get in the car and drive up and down the road where I crashed, it helped lol.
Glad you managed to get your baby stuff in the end.

I need to do some housework too, not done anything in here all weekend. Zoe's at nursery this afternoon. It's pouring with rain again!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies! 

Happy 27 week ab! 

Carly I'm not suprised your OH is nervous, you all must be! I did the same as ab, got right back in a car the next day otherwise I don't think I'd of driven again. I hope your back eases soon xx

It's raining here today too, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself I will most likley do the house work once I've dropped Madeleine at nursery.

Movement question - are you ladies starting to feel more rolls and turning from baby? I still feel kicks but I also get feelings where it feels as though he's turning around in there and just scraping across my skin lol, if that makes any sense! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning, yay for third trimester Ab :D

We all deserve a lazy weekend! Jayden isn't at nursery today so I'm not sure what we're going to do. It's sunny but the dull clouds are starting to make an appearance.

I told OH about the moses basket I want and he said to see if my mum still wanted to get us one as she said that's what she wanted to get us. He said he's not going to be very happy if she says no because there's been so many times where she's promised to do stuff with Jayden and she's never stuck to her word. It's frustrating and you can't ask her to do/go anywhere because it probably wouldn't happen! She's been like it for a while. OH said if she says no he'll tell my Mum that we want f**k all from her :shrug: anyway I messaged her on Facebook and she read the message but didn't bother replying!! I think I know my answer.. it doesn't take long to type yes or no.

I'm going up to Preston for Jaydens cousins 2nd birthday next week, I have a feeling I will get nagged to move there. 

It's just started absolutely pouring it down.. I guess those grey clouds are above me because I'm only seeing nice blue skies lol 

I have that feeling too Mummy it's so strange, it feels like she's having a disco in there at the moment. Her kicks are starting to hurt too! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks girls! Yea he's still driving, he has no choice he has to drive for work. 
It was awful weather here yesterday morning to I woke oh to drive katie to nursery so we didn't get blown away! It looks cold out today but it's not rainy so that's good :)

UB im sorry your mum is being like that xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that is rubbish of your mum, I hope she replies to you soon!

I always take Madeleine in the car to nursery but I'm so lazy it's literally round the corner! Bad I know :haha:

OH just called and said when he gets back from work he wants to go to vauxhall and see about part exchanging his car in, it's not very suitable for two children x


----------



## ab75

Its absolutely bucketing down here. So glad I got the girls waterproofs! 
Thanks ladies, can't believe I'm in 3rd tri! He has been having a party in there for the last week or so, feels like he's going to pop the waters and sometimes it is quite sore.
The girls stayed at my mums on sat night and he woke me up at 6am on sun with his wriggling, so much for a long lie!

Thats crap of your mum ub, all you need is a yes or a no. Did you manage to get the pram you wanted?

What kind of car are you getting mummy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol aw bless him, I can't believe third tri is here already! It's so scary over in that forum all labour talk!!

We are thinking one of the new vauxhall Astras or vauxhall insignias. OH also said he likes the idea of an Audi. I'm not too bothered what we get as long as it's nice and spacious (sp?) for the kids and the pram because at the moment the pram won't even fit in the boot :haha: 

I got Madeleine water proofs too, she's gone off to nursery in her wellies, so cute! Xx


----------



## ab75

My mum had an insignia,lots of boot room. Dh always said the car seats didn't fit securely enough for his liking tho so watch for that, maybe try putting M's seat in one?!
 
I like our Zafira but wish we had got a citroen picasso. Only got an effing 7 seater so dh had room for his son. Its his bday on sun, so we sent a present. She text dh this morning saying he says thanks but it doesn't fit(he's 7, we sent aged 10 football top but still too small). Dh txt back asking when he could phone at weekend to speak to him, she said she doesn't know if he'll have time as he is going to the cinema with friends! What, all weekend?!?!?! She is a fucking cow. Xx

OMG, I don't think waterproofs will even do the job today, its torrential. Hope it goes off a bit by lunchtime xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy baby really wriggles and hurts me sometimes. 
We have the insignia mummy and it's a great family car, ohs 6 ft 4 and there's still plenty of room for someone to sit behind him and the boot is huge! 
Katies carseat fits great in the back too and obviously works well as she wasn't injured in the crash at all.

Well I took katie to nursery then pipped to home bargains for toilet rolls and potatoes and ended up spending and extra tenner! I got katie a doc mcstuffins game to put away for Christmas or birthday, then I got myself some of the fleece lined leggings they do as they are so comfy and warm! And then I picked up some other bits aswell :)
They have some really cute snowsuits in at the moment for babies and there only £9.99, I was really tempted but it's not payday until Friday so I had to hold back :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies :)

Oh my word ab she is such a cow bag!!!! X

I love home bargains it's great for little bits and bobs, I'm just having a browse on amazon for a dolls cot for Madeleine for Xmas, I'm getting her lots of dolls bits and bobs she plays with her dolls all day long, I feel like I'm choosing my own cot there's so much choice haha!


----------



## ab75

Zara loves playing with dolls too. We have got her the mama's and papa's zeddy and parsnip high chair and bouncy chair for her dolls for Christmas xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine has the baby Annabelle high chair but I've ordered her a bouncy chair too :) she got Annabelle last Xmas and she adores her but the accesories for her are so expensive! Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats why I didn't buy them lol, Zara is a bit boisterous with things sometimes so I don't want to spend a fortune if she breaks it.

Typical, I have just ordered new wellies and the sun has come out!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol! I'm glad I bought it as it was a good buy she plays with it every day but I'm not happy about the prices for the clothes etc. lol.

Yep suns come out here too. 

What's everyone's plans for the rest of the day x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie has the baby born with the interactive bath and the horse but she goes through phases of playing with different toys so it hasn't been touched for a while. She has the first baby annabel tickle and touch too.
My mums come to visit so she's playing pairs with katie at the minute :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Our little angel Riya is here!!! She was born at 5:45 am, today October 7th. She weighs 2 pound 9 ounces and was born at 27+6 weeks. So far she is in NICU and breathing room air on her own with some help from the C-pap machine. We will be able to go and see her in a couple hours. She is so adorable and could not wait to greet the world. I was in labor for 27 hours and was able to deliver vaginally with no stitches!! They could not figure out why she was born pre-term.

I am in the hospital till Thursday, so when I get home I will upload pics since I don't know how to on my phone.


----------



## ab75

Omg kiwi. Huge congratulations. Glad Riya is doing well xx

Am I right in thinking that you were born early too? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my goodness Kiwi, congratulations! That gave me the goose bumps, I can't believe she's here so soon! How are you feeling?! 

Ab, I didn't get the pram as OH didn't have the money. He said he will buy one new for me to the end of the pregnancy so I'll hold him to that! x


----------



## ab75

Lol, he better ub. 
Have you heard anything back yet? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My letter would of been collected yesterday morning so I don't know when they will get it and how long it takes from there but I did get a call from my estate manager today, my neighbor has a meeting with her on Friday to discuss everything.

OH still wants to buy that Quinny Moodd in pink so I said there's no way I am paying that much for a pram and he seems happy to so he can go ahead.. it's going to be his money that he's spending! I might pop into Mothercare and have a push on some :haha: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am feeling good ladies! I totally did not expect it. Little Riya is doing good so far. I am waiting on lactation to get here so I can pump.


----------



## ab75

Oh thats good news! 
Lol, I loved when we went to Mothercare to look for a pram for Zoe but took us ages to agree on one.
Quinny looks ok, I like the one you wanted better I think xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Kiwi, bet you didn't expect it! 
Glad all is ok tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg kiwi!!!!!! That was a shock! I'm glad she's doing ok, how are you doing Hun? Nice to see you on here xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I do like the Oyster still, they have it in Mothercare but OH said if he was going to buy one new he'd get the Quinny but he'll hardly be here to push it anyway :shrug:

Can't wait to see pictures, Kiwi :) x


----------



## ab75

Just wait until he's ordered it then change the order to an oyster haha xx

How did car shopping go mummy? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Oh kiwi that's a surprise!!!! Glad she's doing well!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good thank you ab, they offered us £9.500 to part exchange our car for the brand new Astra so we have arranged to go look at them tomorrow when they arrive in the show room  xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yup AB, I was also born 3 months premature.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Omg kiwi!!!!!! That was a shock! I'm glad she's doing ok, how are you doing Hun? Nice to see you on here xx

Thanks Mummy <3. I am doing OK so far :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't wait to see pics of your little girl! I bet she's so tiny! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I wish I knew how to post them to BNB with my phone :(.


----------



## Ziggie

I use tinypic and copy and paste the link :)


----------



## ab75

Must just be wanting to be like her mummy kiwi! Can you post on the jellybeans thread. A couple of people wondered who it was as they saw a post on fb. Hope you don't mind but I said it was you. Not everyone is on fb tho xx

Thats good mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

You can click on go advanced and upload a photo from your phone there kiwi. Not sure if that's something you can do x


----------



## Ziggie

You can't go advance if you're on the mobile site :(


----------



## ab75

I'm on mobile site on tablet. I have to put it on desktop version if I want to go advanced xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes was just going to say switch the version over :)

Gosh I miss my tablet, it's been sent away to be fixed, can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god kiwi! I'm so glad she's doing ok and that your doing well too. Do keep us updated when you can, sending lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carlyp1990 said:


> Honestly mummy this week has been a bloody nightmare!
> Yea katie was in the car, shes absolutely fine though thank god! Just me and oh feeling abit achey today. I saw him coming in the mirror and shouted "shit!" Then oh grabbed the steering wheel to steady himself and he said when he turned to the side he just saw me a katie fly forward then back again. I keep seeing the smoke from the guys tyres and hearing the screech of him braking, it was horrible!
> I knew I'd be going to hospital so I phoned my dad to. Come and get katie while oh was phoning 999 and the panic in his voice was awful then seeing my mums face when they got out of the car and saw the other car and all the police was horrible :(
> Then baby decided not to move for 2 hours aswell which had me thinking the worst but as soon as I had a scan she moved straight after it, little monkey! We spent about 4 hours at the hospital in the end but im just so glad she's ok! Xx

Sorry I'm late to this, but I just wanted to say I'm glad you all are ok. That is horrible and my biggest fear being pregnant right now. I get paranoid every time I have to wait to turn into my neighborhood. Blessings to you, I hope you don't have too much after pain :hugs:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Our little angel Riya is here!!! She was born at 5:45 am, today October 7th. She weighs 2 pound 9 ounces and was born at 27+6 weeks. So far she is in NICU and breathing room air on her own with some help from the C-pap machine. We will be able to go and see her in a couple hours. She is so adorable and could not wait to greet the world. I was in labor for 27 hours and was able to deliver vaginally with no stitches!! They could not figure out why she was born pre-term.
> 
> I am in the hospital till Thursday, so when I get home I will upload pics since I don't know how to on my phone.

Congrats Kiwi :hugs:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies for telling me how to upload them! <3

https://i61.tinypic.com/2wpmgt1.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/2hykwmh.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/sw74as.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2u5tjjp.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/t8kx9v.jpg


----------



## ab75

Gorgeous kiwi xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg kiwi she's so tiny! Absolutly beautiful!! <3


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww kiwi! She is so adorable!! Xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She's beautiful, so much bigger than I imagined. It's crazy how they fit in our tummy! 

Hope you're both doing well :hugs: x


----------



## Ziggie

Oh look at her!! She's gorgeous!!! 

And agree so much bigger, can not believe I have one of those inside me.... Scary!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I agree, I was so surprised at how big she was when she was born. Saying I was in shock is an understatement lol.

She us still doing great! I am going to see her in a few minutes :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you have any idea how long she will be in there for kiwi? Xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy looking at your little princess xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

She will be there for at least 2 to 3 months. She might get to come home early before her original EDD if she is doing good :). Thanks so much AB! <3.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That would be lovely if you could get her home for Christmas!

Enjoy seeing your little girl xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I agree with mummy that would be the best Christmas present ever for you! I'm amazed how well your coping kiwi! You seem so strong!! I told my oh this morning and he said he wouldn't know what to do and how to deal with the situation but your strength is amazing xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I second what Carly just said, you seem to be coping amazing! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely, I can't imagine how it must feel! It would be lovely if she was home for Christmas, sending her lots of love from the thread :D :hugs:

I've had to go out and spend 20 quid on blasted flea treatments, Simba is riddled AGAIN. Such a pain in the arse that cat. Tomorrow while little man is at nursery I'm going to spray the entire house top to bottom x


----------



## ab75

Thats not so good ub. My last dog used to get fleas from my old next door neighbours dogs. I used to treat her and couple of weeks later she would have them again. Makes you feel all itchy and horrible eh? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's exactly what's happening, I seem to be treating him every 3-4 weeks and it's costing a lot. Dylan isn't as bad as Simba. I've locked them out of the house again, I'm not having them in while they have fleas. The treatment says it works in 24hrs but we'll see. I got him a flea collar too x


----------



## ab75

I think half the treatments are a waste of money.

I really need to go to Tesco but can't be arsed walking, hurts my pelvis. Just need to wait til dh gets home at 6. I really want a fruit and nut lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my word UB! That's awful, I don't buy the shop brand flea treatments I get the vets one, they're pricey but worked for my cats.

Fleas are awful I went crazy when my kitten got them i threw my bedding out and everything! You can get those carpet and furniture sprays from Pets at home they are good, I found a pupae dead on my carpet from the spray. Gross!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think pupae is the right word, it's part of the flea cycle x


----------



## Ziggie

We get the front line stuff but it's cheaper to buy online :) no cats here, cat fleas are horrid. We buy wormer online too. 

If you're getting fleas frequently even after treatment they could be in the house etc. Much harder to kill off!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bruno (my dog) had fleas a few weeks back... I only found 3 on him but within 30 mins oh had been to the pet shop and got flea shampoo, flea spray for the house, flea collar and flea tablets lol. I hoovered the whole house before he got back and then I washed the bedding and sprayed the whole house while he showered the dog. I felt disgusted! We haven't had any since xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The stuff I buy from the vets is fleas, worms and ticks treatment all in one, definitely worth the money.


----------



## Ziggie

Since my post my other half just told me he pulled 3 ticks off one dog and has treated them!!!! What are the chances :lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got the spray, tablet and collar. I'm not taking any chances lol. They are locked in by the front door and have a window to get out and in if they want to go outside. I haven't seen any feaces, eggs or have any jump on us which is strange.


Jayden was in bed by 6:30 again tonight and if it wasn't for Hollyoaks I'd be so bored! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

If your cats go outside it's likely he's picking them up while he's out and about UB.

I love hollyoaks!! Not watched this weeks yet I think I will catch up now you've mentioned it :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Some good news! From what they said little Riya is ahead of the curve compared to other babies at her gestational age. She needs no help breathing except for the c-pap machine which is only to prevent her lungs from callapsing. All her vitals have been really stable so far. She is for sure one strong little baby <3.

They are currently treating her for jaundice, which is expected for premies. After only a few hours of treatment her levels are already down!


----------



## ab75

Thats excellent news kiwi. Glad Riya is doing so well xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi that's amazing! She really is a strong little lady... sounds like she takes after her strong mummy!! I'm so glad to hear shes doing so well xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow kiwi that's amazing! I'm so glad she's doing so well :hugs: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Brilliant news Kiwi, I've been wondering how you've both been. Very strong girl, as are you. 

I had to pay a full months rent today to get my landlord off my back, the threatened me with a warrant so I had no choice. They don't understand I have 14 working days until my income support is set up then it all gets backdated. I have to go in and see liberata AGAIN because she's told me to. They just won't understand I can't hurry income support lol. Greedy. x


----------



## ab75

Thats crap ub. Will you manage to get that back when your claim is backdated? I'm guessing not, as long as they'll have been paid they won't care xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That is rubbish UB but that's landlords for you, all their bothered about is getting their money x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nope unfortunately I won't get that money back. OH said don't worry they won't kick you out bla bla so he doesn't know I've borrowed the money. I think secretly he wants that to happen so he can get me up to Preston! He's already been going on about me going up there for Christmas and if I give birth up there then it's okay.. even his mum said oh just bring the hospital bag and your notes, you probably won't though.. I don't want to go so close to the due date but looks like I'm going to be dragged there at this rate. Theres over 20 of them up there for Christmas and here is just my Mum, Sister, Nan and Grandad and he still thinks it's okay to leave and come home boxing day. Makes me very sad the thought of them alone on Christmas :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw UB that's not fair at all, not so close to your due date. We usually have a huge family get together on Xmas day but I will be staying at home this year, just me OH and Madeleine and bump (or baby of I'm lucky lol) there's no way I'd travel so far when I will be heavily pregnant and I'm set to have my birth here. Your OHs been unfair :hugs: 

I think for him to shrug off the rent and say 'don't worry you won't get chucked out' is appauling! This is rent we are talking about and you have his son at home and are pregnant with his baby! I'd love to kick your OH up the ass! Sorry :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

Sorry your oh is being an arse ub. He should be worrying about your rent, like mummy said, his son and daughter need a house. I wouldn't be travelling that distance at Christmas. Not only in case you give birth but you will be too uncomfortable sitting in the car that long.
We are taking nieces and nephews presents down next weekend and I won't be going back down after that until next year, 2.5 hour drive, I am not risking having this lo down there lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB that is so horrible :(. It makes me sad that you have to deal with a landlord like that. It sucks too that you won't see aNY of t g at money back. I know how you feel about leaving your family behind for the holidays, that must be so hard for you <3.

So daddy got to change Lil Riya first poop diaper! It was so adorable and she was so wiggly!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw kiwi that's amazing he got to change her diaper!

I'm travelling to my mums tomorrow morning for the weekend and it's four hours away I'm dreading been so uncomfortable in the car but once I've made this visit that will be it till after baby is born I think. My sister and dad want me to visit them at the end of the month but they live 5 hours from us I really am thinking it's too far and plus we would have to stay in a hotel and it's not exactly a good option for a pregnant woman lol x


----------



## ab75

Thats amazing kiwi xx

You know what pisses me off mummy, everyone of dh's family can drive, yet they don't come up here, expect us to drive down with the girls every few weeks. I hate that they get all out of their routine, get fed up and moany in the car, even with their dvd players. Well I tell a lie, his mum and dad came up twice on the bus. One time they went to the shops then went home again, didn't visit!!
I won't be rushing down with Owen, if people want to meet him they can visit, or wait til it suits us to go down.
We are staying with mil/fil a week on sat, I can't be bothered. Would much rather drive home about 7pm then the girls will sleep in car and go straight to bed and we get our own bed and are in our own home in the morning xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Exactly the same here ab, no one bothers with us really. My mum said she's visiting at Xmas but we will see if that ever happens.

I'm doing the same as you, when Archie is born if they want to meet him they can come to us xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. Then if they do come to see him I'll moan about that too haha. I'm getting anti social in my old age xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I don't know what my excuse can be then lol ;) x


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I could of written that myself. Everyone in OHs family drives but thet don't come and see us, never have. I went to see liberata and Alice today (deals with the rent) and everything is okay. I just really need IS to hurry up!

My Nan has said it's only fair that I go to Preston for Christmas as every year we swap and last year we had it with my family, the only issue is being 2 weeks away from due date. He's not once said 'we'll see how your feeling at the time' which I think is really selfish. I'm starting to feel rather 'unwanted'. 

Kiwi she sounds so strong, I bet she'll be home in no time! x


----------



## ab75

I think you should stay home this year ub, you said you wouldn't have a bed if you go to Preston, you can't be expected to sleep on a floor or sofa when you are nearly due. 

Glad all is ok with your house/rent. Hopefully you will hear something soon about IS xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm going to see how I feel near the time.. I might turn round to OH and say go up on Xmas eve and come back boxing day morning but I'm not mentioning anything until December, I'm not going to let him think he's won me over because I don't really want to go.. I guarantee you though he will make me.. 

I have until the 22nd so still a while to wait yet :shrug: x


----------



## ab75

Quite right. A lot can happen between now and then xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree you should stay home UB especially so close to your due date. It's not fair on you at the end of the day :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Doesn't matter what I want ladies :( 

I spoke to him on the phone again before and he said yet AGAIN that he's moving us to Preston or further up North. He just doesn't f***ing get it, excuse my french but I am sick to death of it. Jayden has lived here for 2 years and is happy and in nursery making loads of friends. He said well we have to move or I'll never see the kids nothing about not seeing me! I feel so angry :cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god what a selfish twat! Is he the only one in this relationship? I'm sure that should be a joint decision as a couple! You share two children he can't just tell you what is happening. Stand your ground UB, if your happy where you are then you stay there, no one can make you move somewhere you don't want to go. Like you say Jayden is all settled in nursery now with his friends etc. xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's no way in hell I am moving and he knows that, that's why he turns round and says "don't you want a good future for our children?" making me feel guilty. I have told my Nan all this and she has turned around and said he likes to control me. I have brought Jayden up and I'll probably do the same with baby girl. I spoke to Jaydens key worker today and she said Jayden is extremely clever and my Nan said that's all thanks to me because literally.. I have taught him everything he knows. I won't be happy if he treats baby girl differently to Jayden. 

I am not looking forward to going up to Preston next week because I am going to get bullied and lectured into moving! x


----------



## ab75

Stick to your guns. If you move you will be away from your nan and grandad and from what I can see from what you post on here, they are the ones who support you, who you see most etc. Who would you have to turn to up north?!

If oh hardly see's the kids(or you) thats his loss. I know that doesn't make it easy for you, but you said yourself that you brought J up! 

I wish we all lived closer so we could be friends irl instead of being at opposite ends of the country xxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB definitely stick to your guns! You don't need to listen to anyone, you know what's best for your kids. I'm so glad you've got your claim sorted now so you don't have to rely on him as much xx

Ab that would be great!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I agree, I don't know anyone here :nope: I might join a pregnancy group to get to know people but I can be quite shy :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I tried that net mums UB, you can meet mums in your area as I don't know anyone here but I found it a bit rubbish :( x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I tried that a while ago :shrug:

I've not old OH but I am going to save up for Jaydens train table from Mother care myself.. I always have money left over each week that just sits in my purse so I'm making a Christmas pot for Jay :haha: I'm not going silly this year as his table and scooter are 150 pounds and I think that's enough because he has my family and OHs family that will get him things! Knowing me I'll probably go against what I just wrote but for now.. that's what I'm getting lol. 

I'm popping into town tomorrow to have a look for a present for Simons niece as it's her 2nd birthday next week. He thinks I'm going to wait until he's here but I can't be bothered, at least if I get it I know she'll definitely have something :haha: Jay got nothing from them though, not even a card!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe he got nothing that's bloody rude! Your good for even bothering I wouldn't haha.

I know what you mean madeleines presents seen to be costing so much this year but next year she's gonna have a brother so I won't be able to splash out as much as I usually would so this is her last yr been spoilt :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll let OH buy some presents and see what he gets, it seems to all be down to me at the minute. 

Got my Asda order coming this afternoon and I've ordered a cherry and vanilla yankee candle just because I love candles :haha: I love the smell of vanilla too, I have the febreze vanilla and winter glow sprays and I just can't get enough <3 x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm cherry and vanilla sounds amazing! I didn't know asda did Yankees! OH bought me the snowflake cookie one and I can't even bloody smell it I'm a bit disappointed :( x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB I agree with the others, don't move away from your family and the people who support you! I've never been without my family but I'd hate to feel like I was being made to choose, if that's the kind of person he is that would make you chooses between your family and him then I I would choose family every time!
From what you've told us about him it's probably best you save up for Jaydens present yourself anyway, just incase he doesn't have the money come Christmas time.
I tried net mums too but the people local to me just didn't seem to "click" I just didn't feel like they could be longterm friends if that makes sense.

One of my best friends found out she's expecting a little girl yesterday! She's so excited!

What's everyone's plans for today? I'm meeting up with an old work friend and we're going for a brew and a catch up :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations to your friend :)

Today we are heading down to spend the weekend with my mum, Madeleine is sleeping at my mums for the two nights and we've booked ourself a hotel, should be nice to spend some time together on the evenings while Madeleine spends time with her granny :) it takes 4 hours to get there though and I'm dreading the journey I will be so uncomfortable so I'm taking my pregnancy pillow :haha: x

Enjoy your catch up and brew Carly :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

That sound lovely mummy! Madeleine will love spending time with her granny and getting spoilt im sure :haha: 
We did an almost 4 hour journey when I was 32 weeks pregnant with katie and it wasn't that bad tbh, oh thought I was going to be a nightmare but we only had one stop off on the way and I was relatively comfortable. Fingers crossed you won't be too uncomfortable though mummy xxx


----------



## ab75

Have a safe trip and a nice weekend mummy xx

I love yankee candles. Don't have any just now tho as there is nowhere to put them in this house. I like vanilla candles, used to have loads, and those cookie melts from partylite. Dh hates the smell of them lol.

We are not up to anything this weekend, skintish until next week, spent too much last weekend lol and all the bills come out this week. 
My mum and sis are coming up tomorrow to see the girls for a couple of hours but thats about it.

UB, at least if you are saving for J's Christmas you will know that the stuff will get bought. So much for oh working away to benefit you all xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies! It's a shame me and OH won't be able to go out partying with the one chance we get a baby sitter huh? :rofl: haha!

I can't believe I will be 29 weeks tomorrow, nearly 30 weeks!! Is it just me or is there something about reaching week 30 that makes it feel like your at the end nearly lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I agree mummy, 30 weeks is like the home stretch :haha:

I'm skint too ab, still going for dinner with my friends tomorrow though... its only money :)

What's everybody's one thing they can't get enough of at the minute? Mines nutella on toast... im eating about 6 slices a day at the minute xx


----------



## ab75

Marmalade on toast xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Marmite on toast and mcdonalds! Oh I've had about 3 mcdonalds this week I will regret it when I've all the weight to lose :rofl:


----------



## ab75

I always think time goes quickly after 30 weeks too.
I must remember to get a mattress for the moses basket xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies <3.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I need to do that too ab. We got the Moses basket that was on display as it was the last one and we really liked it and we took the mattress in there too but it's too small for the basket so need to get a new one :)

Morning kiwi! How's baby Riya doing? Xx


----------



## ab75

I'll get one next weekend! 

Hi kiwi. Hope you and Riya are good today xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is doing great as of last night! I am going to go in to see her sometime today once I get a good supply of milk for her. 

Do you ladies know how you would "reheat" breastmilk? I want to know for the future once she is released to me. I plan on freezing it right after its pumped, I just have no idea what to do with it from there when it comes time to feed her. I will breast feed as well, but that much I already know lol.


----------



## ab75

I never froze it so I can't help sorry. I just fed or expressed to bottle for dh to feed. Google? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My sister froze her breast milk I think she used hot kettle water and put the bottle in a jug of boiling water from the kettle till it heated up the milk. Some people microwave it but not sure if they reccomend that x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks AB and Mummy. I will for sure google it, I just wanted to see if any of you pro-mommies had any better tips for me. 

Have any of you ever used a bottle warmer?


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I never did use a bottle warmer with Madeleine kiwi but I so wish I did! I'm getting one this time :) much easier. X


----------



## ab75

No sorry. I always breastfed then when they went onto cows milk I heated it in the microwave( I know you are not meant to but I made sure the bottle got a good shake, bad mummy here)!!!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning Kiwi, glad you're both doing well!

With the breast milk I used to put the bottle in a bowl of hot water :) 

OH is coming down tonight so I have deleted the bank apps from my phone, hidden my secure key and given my Nan the money I had left. Simply because he doesn't know I borrowed money to get the warrant off my back.. If he finds out then there's not a lot I can say but :shrug: we'll see. 

You'll have to let me know about the journey Mummy as I have to have a 3 hour drive next week :( 

I got Jaydens cousin a big Minnie mouse teddy, it was 15 pounds down from 30 which is a bargain. Jayden thought it was his bless him and Nan said to go get him Mickey but I can't do that, he has to understand it's a birthday present :haha: 

Hopefully we're still going swimming tomorrow, we'll see if OH bring enough money down! 

Oh yes I got a text today from DWP saying I have 14 working days to wait until they make a decision about my claim.. now I'm worrying I'll get declined and I'm screwed! x


----------



## ab75

Good plan with the money ub.

Hope oh does bring money since that was the whole point of him going away to work!!

You'll probably not have to wait 14 days, hopefully you will be entitled to something xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't see why I would be because theres just me and Jayden here and I'm pregnant. If they say no then hipefully I can just get help with HB. 2 weeks to go and we'll see! 

Just had a nice bath with Jayden and put the candle on, can't really smell it to really! Pasta bake is in the oven and I'm going to load up it up with cheese, yum. 

OH isn't back tonight now he's here tomorrow so I don't really see the point in him coming as I don't want to have to last hours for him to get here...x


----------



## Kiwiberry

That sounds amazing UB! Hot bath and oasta!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I realized at about 4:30 I've only had toast today. Had pasta at 5ish so at least I had something, I've felt so ill. I can't wait to get into bed after the soaps x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB good luck with your claim in sure you will be entitled to something.

I hope oh brings you money that's why he is working to provide for you all!!

The drive was ok we had a break and I stretched my legs and felt fine :) our b&b is disappointing I'm so angry I cried to OH as they isn't even a duvet on the bed just blankets, who wants shitty blankets?!? :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am just so upset and beside myself right now :cry:. 

Whenever MIL posts an update about Riya on FB all her friends are constantly comparing Riya to her. Saying things like "Oh she must get that from her Grandma!" etc. It really just makes me angry and sad that no one is recognizing me. I mean she is MY baby after all and I feel like some people are acting as if MIL gave birth to her. Am I wrong to feel this way? I really can't say anything to them as I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings especially MIL since it is not really her fault in what other people say. I just feel like sometimes she does try and "take over" in a way even if it is not intentional. Whenever she talks about certain things she always leans more towards her son (my fiancee) when telling a story instead of mentioning me. I know she loves me and all but I just feel like sometimes people push me to the side and it hurts. I just want some recognition, after all I mean she is my child and I was the one who gave birth to her and carried her for 6 1/2 months. Please let me know if I am stepping out of bounds ladies.... I am just so emotional about it right now.


----------



## Ziggie

I suspect that her Facebook is mostly her friends, so they will probably comment like that rather than comment about you. I'm sure they don't mean any harm, don't let it get to you. You're bound to feel sensitive it's been a huge shock for you :( 

In fact I'd not worry at all about that and focus all your attention on your baby girl. After all, she is most important, she isn't even aware of Facebook, but she knows who her mummy is and she knows who has been caring for her.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Zig. I just can't help but feel so posesive of my baby girl.


----------



## ab75

Kiwi, your hormones will be in overdrive right now. You will be feeling extra sensitive about a lot of things.
Like Zig said, just concentrate on Riya, step away from fb, who cares what other people say anyway. Whats important is getting YOUR little girl stronger and home with her mummy xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 29 weeks mummy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks AB for your advice. I guess I will do what you ladies suggest and take a step back to relax and focus on Riya.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Big hugs, Kiwi :hugs:

I think we're taking Jayden to an indoor play area today and then swimming tomorrow. I'm not paying this time. 

I can't believe I'll be changing this to the third trimester when Pinkbabi is 27 weeks, scary how it's gone so fast!! :shrug::huh:

What's everyone's plans for today? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

The only plans I have for today is to get OH to clean (nest) for me, since I still can't really do much atm. Pump as much food for Riya as I can, and go visit her towards the end of the day. Not very eventful, but the most exciting part is going to see my baby.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi I agree with the other girls, your mils friends are just trying to show support for their friend at what is a difficult time for you all. Mil knows that the things are friends are saying are probably not true but she will just be grateful of the support. Sending hugs your way though I am can't even begin to imagine how your feeling at the moment xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That sound nice UB!
Kiwi I bet it's an amazing feeling getting to see your little princess! 
We are going for dinner with my best friends today :) I have no money at all but it's been so long since we got together that I don't care lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly; It really is amazing! I am so happy when I am there visiting her. I love hearing everything the NICU has to say about how well she is doing.


----------



## Carlyp1990

She sounds like such a strong little fighter! Enjoy your visit with her xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks so much! I certainly will enjoy every second of it. She really is a fighter

Where are you headed for dinner? :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - big hugs Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry you feel like this but you just concentrate on your amazingly strong baby girl. Your doing amazing I can't believe how strong you are! And baby Riya is just beautiful she really is xx

Thank you ab :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just going to a local pub called the golden eagle, it's sort of central to were we all live so it's seemed the best idea. Me and katie have to get on the tram though which I hate :-/ it's days like this I wish I hadn't sold my car xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It must be horrible having to leave her side, you're so strong Kiwi x

In a way I can't wait for winter to kick in, I put a coat on this morning because it was so cold but look at it now, people walking round in shorts and T-shirts :haha: 

No idea what time OH is getting here, I can't really be bothered to ring him so I'll just wait and see. 

We have left over pasta bake from last night for lunch, I love anything with loads of cheese :haha:

I forgot to say me and Jayden have our flu vaccines on Thursday! I go to see the midwife on the Thursday so she'll have to wait to give the whooping cough jab now. If she doesn't I'll have to cancel Thursdays because I'm not getting them done that close together x


----------



## Ziggie

It's a little chubber, 3lb!!!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2jshon.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/2upd935.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

Zig, what a beautiful Lil baby! Those pictures are amazing <3.

UB, I still have to get my TDAP vaccine. They were supposed to give it in the hospital but I think they forgot lol. So I am going to make an apt with my OB.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig those pics are amazing!


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks! We just played the dvd back for OH mum :D so cute!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww Zig! So cute!!
I'm not having either vaccine I don't think... ill probably end up really ill this year though! I didn't have any vaccine when pregnant with katie so fingers crossed I'll be ok this time too xx


----------



## ab75

Cute pics zig. Did you manage to stay team yellow?

I'm not getting any vaccines either Carly xx


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks guys!! Yep still yellow. 

I haven't had my jabs yet either...


----------



## ab75

Did OH come down ub? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They are lovely photos, Zig.

OH is here yeah, got here this afternoon. He's got us some goodies for a movie and treated us to a KFC so I'm happy lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mmmmm KFC!!! I love it.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies. Great scan Zig, beautiful pic. 
Kiwi, so glad you and your baby are doing well. 
I can't believe we are all so close to the end. I can't wait to hold my baby :cloud9:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't believe we're near the end and in a week I'll be changing this to third trimester :O 

Exciting :happydance: x


----------



## ab75

Happy 27 weeks ub xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay for 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome to 3rd tri UB :happydance:

Have you had a nice weekend with your mum mummy?
Iv just been to asda and done some food shopping, now I'm relaxing in front of the TV :)
Oh as work later so I might take katie to my parents for abit. What's everyone else's plans for the day? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Carly. Yes it's been lovely thank you, we did so much yesterday I think I over did it, I was on my feet for 12 hours on and off. I've just put a post in third tri about leaking fluid, so I'm a bit worried so going to call labour ward when I get back and get some advice I think. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh no Mummy!! I hope everything is ok <3. Please keep us updated on whats going on.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies well I just called the antenatal clinic and the midwife was quite rude if I'm honest, she asked me if I thought it was my waters?! I told her I'm no midwife and I've no idea! She got me so angry, how am I supposed to know if it is my waters. 

Anyway she told me to wear a pad and it just sounds like increased discharge. 

Think she needs a career change.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I thought I leaked fluid too Mummy I was so paranoid but it was just discharge (ew) 

Thank you, I can't believe I'm finally in the 3rd tri it feels great! Lol we went swimming today and took Jay to an indoor play area. OH paid for it all :D

There's been no talk of 'moving' from OH thank god but he did see that I had borrowed money..

How's everyone been today? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow how rude of that lady, sorry you had to deAL with that mummy. How is it going now? Any more of an increase?

UB, that sounds like a fun day!!!

Nothing new here for me other than I have a cold and it's making me paranoid.


----------



## ab75

Just try to rest mummy xx

Glad you have had a good day ub.

Hi Carly.

We went to the cinema , movies for juniors to see Tarzan, wasn't the Disney one and some bits were a bit old for the girls but they enjoyed it, then had Burger King for lunch and I picked up a few stocking fillers in poundworld for them.

Wrapping is almost finished, so thats fab. Be able to wrap as I buy now. Dh had to get everything down from the loft and said there is too much, lol. Oh well, they will enjoy everything and 80% off it was bought in sales xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you feel better soon kiwi xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like you ladies have had a fab day! We had a great weekend but Madeleine is so tired now she's had very late nights!

The leaking has stopped now so I've got my feet up.

Kiwi how is Riya doing? Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad you all had a good weekend mummy. Just keep resting, hopefully it was just discharge.
I'm starting to lose lumps of jelly discharge. Can tell we're all in 3rd tri now lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol! I thought the same ab, so glamorous ;)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no UB what did oh say about u borborrowing money? Glad you had a nice day with Jay and oh paid for it all! 

Mummy it's unbelievable how rude some of them can be at what is a very worrying time! Glad your feeling better and relaxing now though.

Ab we've almost finished katies xmas shopping too I think. Just the rest of the family to buy for now :-(.

Hope your feeling better soon kiwi, are you ok to visit riya?

I'm just in the bath :haha: trying to relax but baby is going crazy like she always does at bath time! Ohs at work and katies in bed so it's peaceful here for a change :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know Carly I don't understand, why do they do that job if they're going to treat people that way, really annoys me. Enjoy your peaceful bath :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy, glad things cleared up for you and that you are relaxing! It is just what you need. 

UB, I <3 Tarzan movies, and burger king lol. I bet the girls had a wonderful time! 

Carly, Riya did the same thing. She would always wiggle around whenever I took a bath or laid down on my back. 

I am ok to go see Riya, just I will have to wear a mask and constantly wash my hands / use hand sanitizer every 5 minutes. That is what I am most paranoid about, is getting her sick. So until my cold is completely gone I won't be touching her. I will just have to deal with looking at her from the outside of the incubator. Which makes me so sad, but its something I have to do. I am also making OH and MIL put on masks too just in case. 

We go to see her in about 3 hours. Going to go grocery shopping right before we head over.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy your time with Riya kiwi :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you <3. I will enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww kiwi it's worth it though if you still get to see her and it keeps her safe!

Iv just got in bed and put the ps4 on... im such a man :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Carly.

How is everyone this morning it's pouring with rain here :( looks like a day in doors for us. OH is starting work at 2.30pm so it will be just me and Madeleine all day x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I <3 rainy days sometimes! They seem so peaceful and when you go outside it smells so nice after. 

I am going to be cleaning all day! Well OH and I will be. He can do all the "hard" work lol. We visited Riya last night. She is doing great!! She actually gained 2 ounces, I am so proud of her <3.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm great today :) katies at nursery so iv just had breakfast. I need to write my perpersonal statement to apply for uni but it's sooo hard :-(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon :wave:

That's great news, Kiwi :)

We went to Mothercare this morning and decided we're going to get the Mothercare Orb new. It's lovely to push <3 then we got home and there was a letter about 'unpaid council tax' which is the first I've heard of it! :dohh: these things always come up before Xmas, *******s. 

How did you get on Carly? my mind goes blank with that kind of work :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Hi,
I've just been pottering about making soup and mince. 
Had a big bubble bath with the girls so just going to chill now.

ub, my pram is the Spin, which is the older version of Orb, its a lovely pram!!

Can you not get your council tax sorted once you get your claim? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think so yeah but now I still have to pay 242 pounds. I have to pay a weeks rent this week too as I'm still waiting, with my little income it's proving hard but I'm sure I'll get it sorted I always do:thumbup:

They are very similar aren't they, Ab. I loved the limited edition one but that was 400 so it's just as well OH liked the other :haha: So happy he doesn't want to spend 600 on a pram now. Mother gave me the dirtiest *sigh* and shook her head but what does she want me to do? carry the baby everywhere? lol god. :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

Yeah, the Orb is a bit better looking but I can't get a new pram when I still have my Spin lol. I got the limited edition Spin, but the chassis broke so I had to get a replacement, when they replaced it, they refunded then recharged so we got a gift card for £150 as it had went down in price lol. 
If you order your pram now on a wish list and pay it up, you will get it at a lower price if they reduce it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How are you doing with the personal statement Carly? I'm dreading having to do one of those.

UB do you know why the council tax are saying you owe that money? X

Me and Madeleine are having a pj afternoon as it's so miserable outside, I might have a bubble bath later too. Sounds great!

Kiwi that's such great news about your baby girl so pleased for you all x


----------



## ab75

Mummy did you phone mw again or have you stopped leaking? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ab I've had nothing today just discharge so not phoned yet. I have my routine mw appointment tomorrow anyway. 

Im keeping my feet up all day, OH has ordered me not to move from the sofa ;) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have no idea, it's going to court in November that's all I've heard of it so when I go to see liberata again I'll ask them. 

What's this ordering on wish list Ab? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are you not aware that your council tax hadn't been paid UB? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It should of been getting paid when I had the HB, Mummy. Everyone's after me for money now :coffee: x


----------



## ab75

Quite right mummy.

UB, Mothercare have a thing , think its called baby plan(not wish list lol) and you order what you need and pay it up, has to be paid before delivery. We did that for pram, cot and moses basket when I was pregnant with Zoe. Was good too as my sis went in and paid money to it, so did mil xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We was going to do the baby plan too, it sounds good I think they have two options, a £250 limit or a £500 limit, all they do is a quick credit check and you get what you need with the baby plan, if you opt for the higher budget you don't have to pay anything for 6 months. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh right I see, I'd have to opt for the higher budget because the pram is more than 250? I'd be the one paying it off anyway with the money I get. I might have to look it up, I wouldn't be needing the pram until a week before the due date anyway. If she did arrive early then I'd just use a sling.


Well OH left at 6, another emotional goodbye. Jayden put his school bag on and my uggs and said he was going to work with Daddy, bless him. 

It's sods law that the weekend he comes to see us I have no trouble, no banging neighbours or ones playing stupidly loud music but I bet it all starts again now he's gone :shrug: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I managed to get my personal statement written but im not convinced it's going to get me in! I hate having to praise myself and it's so hard to get acroacross what you want to say when it's limited words!

UB I'd definitely ring and find out why you owe money if your unsure, hope it's all so tarted soon for you.

We went to cake shop to speak about katies birthday cake today. We're ordering a curious george for her so I'm thinking she will be over the moon! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly what are you going to study at uni?x


----------



## ab75

I woke at 3am in a panic. Realised when I went to bed that Owen hadn't moved much yesterday, he is usually wriggly when I wake for a pee. Last night he never moved, my bump felt different, soft and not as big! I was really upset, got up and drank pepsi max, water came back to bed and got the odd couple of kicks. Was going to waken Glyn to say I was going to hospital when we wriggled a bit. Think he is lying across me, under my ribs. He has been moving this morning. Little monkey!*

When is oh back again ub?

Carly, I hate having to praise myself too, its so hard lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

So glad everything is ok AB!

Great news, I can hold Riya on Thursday!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited. I am counting down the seconds!! She is up to 10ml in breastmilk now too (every 3 hours).

Got this great picture of her when they took the cpap off for a few minutes to check her head <3.
 



Attached Files:







Riya Avatar.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Thanks kiwi. I was just reading your journal, thats amazing, bet you can't wait. And happy 1 week birthday to Riya xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks! :hugs:

Hard to imagine its already been a week since I gave birth to her. I updated my old post with a picture in case you did not see it.


----------



## ab75

I seen it. She is gorgeous xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Almost done making everything perfect for Riya! Lets hope it can stay this way lol, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness kiwi she is adorable!!! I bet your so excited to hold her, such great news :)

Ab - I'm glad Owen moved for you, I had a day like that the other week it's so scary. I have the midwife this morning so I will mention about the fluid to her and I'm also going to mention to her that I keep going really dizzy and my vision blurs, last night I got out of bed as Madeleine was calling me and I fell against the wall as is gone dizzy, it was such a strange feeling, after I got back in bed and layed down my head was spinning, I felt like I was drunk!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She's beautiful, Kiwi!

OH is back on Friday to pick me and Jay up to go see his niece for her birthday and then he's bringing us home Sunday, after that it won't be for another 2 weeks again :dohh:

I'm tempted to ring income support and see where my claim is at.. it's been 2 weeks already now.. 

I have days like that with baby girl, I get into bed and she's going mental lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So I rang them and STILL no update, it's a complete joke :growlmad:

I'm going to have to go see liberata AGAIN on Thursday about this council tax as I just can't afford to pay nearly 300 pounds for something so near to Xmas that I didn't even know existed because I was told it was getting paid! The amount you have to pay for council tax is disgusting anyway. 

I'm going to see if I can apply for a reduction :shrug: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy im applying for midwifery.

Ab it's so scary when they don't move isn't it? No chance of that with lucy though, she didn't stop wriggling for 5 hours straight the other night! I was trying to sleep and oh thought it was hilarious!!

UB you should get a 25% reduction as your now single and now you should get help towards it anyway.

Kiwi baby riya is absolutely beautiful! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's awful what's taking them so long! Does OH know about all this?x

Carly - that's what I'm going to be doing after my access course :) x


----------



## ab75

Happy 29 weeks Carly xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy, hope you are ok.
I'm glad this is my last ladies, I am so worried about anything going wrong xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh good luck mummy!

Thanks ab! I know what you mean about tthe worrying. I still can't believe iv made it to this point of the pregnancy!

I feel so ill today :( I woke up with an awful sore throat and I feel drained :-( iv literally just lay on the sofa for the last 3 hours! Roll on bedtime xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know what you mean ladies. I worry too, I just can't believe how little time we have left, this pregnancy has flown by x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love to do midwifey but I wouldn't know where to start and as silly as it sounds I feel I'm not clever enough (tests etc) :shrug: I'm going to pop in and see liberata on Thursday because they want money up until March 2015 but surely that can't be right? 

Carly is Lucy what you have chosen for your LG? Very cute :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is it council tax they want up until march? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah :wacko: and OH does know x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds a bit strange to me UB, I've never heard of them asking for so much in advance x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea lucy is the name we've picked for baby UB :cloud9: oh chose it after I read him a random list of girls names off the Internet lol, it just sort of stuck with him.
That definitely doesn't sound right, unless they are asking for it in advance due to the arrears you have been in xx


----------



## ab75

I had my bloods taken to test for GD,iron etc. Heartbeat is perfect, measuring 3 weeks ahead but she is not worried about that, says the growth scan is more accurate than fundal height, if I feel less than 10 movements a day I have to phone hospital and the discharge is normal!!

UB that doesn't seem right! 

I would like to do midwifery but the time I qualified etc prob wouldn't be worth my while, but I'll see xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your mw appointment went well ab I have mine at 3.45pm :)

Ab you should definitely consider it, my mum qualified as a nurse two years ago and she is 43, never say never :) xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck at mw.

I'm not ruling it out completely. I'll see what happens in a couple of years xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Midwife went fine :) measuring at 30 weeks! X


----------



## ab75

Great news mummy.

I am going for a soak in the bath once dh gets home. I can't wait lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds like heaven ab! I'm just deciding what to have for my tea once Madeleine is in bed, OH is at work till midnight ish so it's a meal for one :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've just had gammon and wedges :) I'm going for a soak too soon then I think I'll have another early night.
glad the mw went well mummy.
who do you ladies will be next to have their baby? I think ab will be next :) xx


----------



## ab75

Lol thanks Carly, hopefully mine will stay cooking for another 9 or 10 weeks.
I think Zig will be next.

Being a bad mummy and wife today, lol, we're just having a freezer dinner. Girls had smiley faces and chicken dippers and we're having scampi and home fries! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh gammon, I've not had that for a while!

I think ab too ;) I think I will be last, Madeleine was two weeks late :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think the gammon was nice but I can't taste much so I'm not sure :haha: katie ate all hers though.

I'm really debating putting katie to bed super early so I can have a bath n early night... would that make me mean?? :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Kiwi she is just lovely :) you're pretty strong not being able to cuddle her I bet you can't wait!!!!! 

I've got 2 jabs tomorrow, flu and whooping cough :( not looking forward to it :( only bonus is I get a lie in!!! 

And only 2 weeks left in work!!!!! Counting down the hours.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that isn't mean, we all need relaxation time, I've done it before x

Good luck with the jabs zig :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck Zig! 
Well she ended up in bed early anyway due to a major tantrum! Slightly less relaxing than I was hoping this evening would be :-/


----------



## Mummy to be x

We end up having tantrums at least three times a week as Madeleine wants every single doll and teddy in her bed, last night she tried putting her dolls high chair in there too. Kids eh ;) x


----------



## Ziggie

Lol I can just see her cuddled up to a high chair :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol she would if she could ;)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave: 

Midwife today and bloods :brat:

Jayden didn't want to go to nursery today, all morning he's been saying no, no, no. When I got there he started to cry, none of his fake stuff. He wouldn't let me go and it was so horrible to see, his key person had to pick him up and take him away so I could leave. I can't wait to go pick him up and give him a big cuddle but I'll probably have the same issue tomorrow. He settled in so well too! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

aw UB that's awful, he was probably a bit tired and just wanted to be with mummy but if he continues to do it I would look further into it, it's awful when they don't want to go to nursery.

Madeleine is not going today as she's coming down with a cold I think she's just cried all morning and she's really hot so I'm keeping her off. X


----------



## ab75

Morning! 

Good luck at midwife! Its going in so fast now.

Aaawww poor Jayden, he's maybe just having an off day. He'll be playing quite happily now I bet! 

I've put washing on and its started pissing with rain, typical!
Oh well I'll just have to stay in and tackle my mountain of ironing I suppose xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy ironing ab ;) xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy, the girls still have a bad cough, its horrible when they are unwell. My 2 are still in pj's and prob will be all day. I am choked too, my ears are sore.

I got them a cough bottle,(tesco's own) and I never heard them cough all night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never heard of one of them I might have to go and have a look for one. I'm still going to have to pop to nursery as I owe two weeks money I don't want them thinking that I've ran off :haha:

I hope you feel better soon ab xx


----------



## ab75

They had calcough last week and it didn't make any difference to them. This one is Tesco children dry cough syrup. Was only £1.60 and it seems to be helping xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ab will try that.

We've had such a drama with my iPad, it got sent of to protect your bubble (don't know if you ladies have heard of that company) to be fixed and we payed excess etc and was told it would be back to us in 5-7 working days, we never got it back so we called them and they said they couldn't fix it due to an app still on there, bloody ridiculous! Anyway we left it 3 more days and still no iPad came, called them back and they assured us it had been returned. Another few days past and OH called them today and demanded all our excess back and a new iPad as they'd lost ours, they agreed so apparently they are sending out a new iPad and it will be here in 2 Working days. I can't believe they lost my iPad!

Never insure your gadgets with them people ladies.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's awful! Something like that happened with my mums laptop and she ended up getting given a foreign brand nobody had heard of!

When I was at the midwifes you can see the nursery yard and apparently they were all playing nicely out there and I heard no crying. I'll ask them when he settled down when I get there. Jayden kept saying "no school, go to work" which is weird because he knows I'll be here when he comes out bless him.

Midwife went well, baby girl is head down and measuring spot on. I don't go again now until 34 weeks :shrug:

Can't wait to go pick little man up :hugs:

Hope the kiddies get better soon! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've told then we want the exact same model they lost so fx'd!

I hope Jayden is ok UB I'm sure he is having lots of fun by now. Glad the mw went well, I don't go until 34 weeks either, seems such a long time doesn't it x


----------



## ab75

J is maybe just upset with oh going away ub, once you pick him up he'll be fine.

Thats shocking mummy, hope you haven't lost any pics etc.

I don't go back to mw til 34 weeks either xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luckily we wiped all my pics there was loads of M on there so if it had got lost with those photos on i would of been taking it a lot further. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That was lucky, Mummy.

Jay was fine when I picked him up he was quite eager to get home :haha: he realized he left his bus there though so that got him a bit down, luckily he has a name tag on it! 

I'm so annoyed with Mothercare, they keep putting the train table down to 100 then a week later it's back at 125 then they put it down AGAIN and back up AGAIN! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! How are you today? :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's strange UB! Ring them up and ask why they're doing that :haha:

Morning kiwi. How is baby Riya doing??? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is doing good! 

They found a grade 1 hemorrhage in the right side of her brain when they did the ultrasound last night. They said its nothing to really worry about and that it usually corrects itself with no damage to her brain. They will be monitoring it and doing another ultrasound when she gets a little older. They said the spot the radiologist saw could have gone either way since it was so tiny. They told me it usually happens with preemie babies and even full term babies as a side effect of being born vaginally. I am still worried as per usual, but I am going to trust in their judgement when taking care of my baby. As they seem to know a lot more than I do (obviously lol). The left side of her brain they said looks completely normal. They also mentioned that she has no symptoms of a hemorrhage which is a good sign. 

I GET TO HOLD HER TOMORROW!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not paying 125 when I can save 25 quid :haha: 

Afternoon Kiwi, I'm good thank you. Glad you and Riya are okay! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad it's nothing serious kiwi. Only one more sleep until you can have her in your arms! You must take photos :) x


----------



## ab75

Yeahhhh we've been updated!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I almost didn't recognise the thread :haha: can't believe how time is flying.

Have any of you ladies started buying things for your hospital bag yet x


----------



## ab75

I've got pj's, maternity pads, breast pads. Cotton wool, nappies and little clothes for Owen and thats about it. Not planning on packing much else, apart from toiletries xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ive not got anything yet lol. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies,
Hope your little ones are feeling better soon :flower:
Kiwi im glad they don't think there's anything to worry about with riya! Enjoy holding her tomorrow xx

I'm still feeling awful today :-( spent most of the day lounging about and sleeping. 
So far I've bought breast pads for my hospital bag but im planning on getting maternity pads and a nightie this week when I go to asda for my shopping xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm having one of those days Carly, took me ages to get off the sofa to cook Madeleine some food lol x


----------



## ab75

I'm glad I'm not the only one like that. Feel guilty as I haven't done anything with the girls but I feel awful x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I do too ab, I've got quite stressed at times with been stuck in all day, I'm definitely getting out tomorrow x


----------



## ab75

Quite stressed. Just as well my bp got checked yesterday and not today! ! These 2 have been a total nightmare, not done a thing they have been told. Feel like I have spent the whole day shouting at them. RLP is agony with coughing. I can't wait til bedtime xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope you ladies have tons of fun getting those hospital bags ready! 

I actually underestimated how many nursing pads I would need..... Today I am going to get more thats for sure lol. I actually had to double up on the ones I currently have and only 4 cam in a package. I am such a dumb dumb sometimes lol. 

I should probably add about Riya, that they only "suspect" a grade 1 hemorrhage. They said that it could go either way meaning it could just a normal spot in her brain or it could be a hemorrhage. Here is to hoping its nothing!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Luckily katie had nursery this morning so at least she's been occupied and then my mum has been babysitting my niece so they came round when katie got home so iv only had to entertain her from 3pm lol. We did colouring then a jigsaw then curious george saved the day again :) its so hard to keep them happy when we have zero energy isnt it? Luckily oh is off work tomorrow so he can help! xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd for baby Riya kiwi. X

Ugh yes it is so hard to entertain them, madeleines made such a mess and I really can't be bothered to tell her to clean up because it's keeping her quiet right now :haha:


----------



## ab75

Hope Riya is ok Kiwi. Enjoy your cuddles tomorrow xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww yeah hope you enjoy your cuddles! (obviously will :haha: ) 

I feel soooo thirsty tonight, I feel like I want to just down lots of fizzy things x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, it always takes me so long to read and catch up. 
Kiwi, glad Riya is doing well and gained some weight. Praying the spot is nothing to worry about. 
Ladies, I hope your sick little ones get better soon and you too Carly. 

Last Wednesday I had my exam with the Dentist, and after wards had pain all the rest of the week. So on Monday, I ended up having my wisdom out and got to camp out on the sofa for 2 days. That was lovely. Then today my Dr's office called to tell me that starting at 32 weeks, I have to have weekly ultrasounds and growth checks until baby is born. I swear sometimes I think they just want to get as much money from my insurance co as possible. 2 weeks ago my dr had me do a 24 hour urine test because she wanted to check my kidneys. But when the nurse called with my results, she told me the doctor wanted to see if I was having blood pressure problems. Of course everything keeps coming back normal. I feel like she wants something to go wrong.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carlyp1990 said:


> Luckily katie had nursery this morning so at least she's been occupied and then my mum has been babysitting my niece so they came round when katie got home so iv only had to entertain her from 3pm lol. We did colouring then a jigsaw then curious george saved the day again :) its so hard to keep them happy when we have zero energy isnt it? Luckily oh is off work tomorrow so he can help! xx

Glad you finally got a break from entertaining hehe. Sorry to hear you were so exhausted though. 



Mummy to be x said:


> Fx'd for baby Riya kiwi. X
> 
> Ugh yes it is so hard to entertain them, madeleines made such a mess and I really can't be bothered to tell her to clean up because it's keeping her quiet right now :haha:

Thank you :hugs:

lol, I know this is totally what I have to look forward to. Hopefully by the time she is old enough to make a mess we will have a play room all setup. 



ab75 said:


> Hope Riya is ok Kiwi. Enjoy your cuddles tomorrow xx

Thanks so much UB :hugs:



UniqueBeauty said:


> Aww yeah hope you enjoy your cuddles! (obviously will :haha: )
> 
> I feel soooo thirsty tonight, I feel like I want to just down lots of fizzy things x

Thank you :hugs:

I feel like that even when I am not pregnant lol. It tends to hit me at night when I am sleeping go figure lol. 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, it always takes me so long to read and catch up.
> Kiwi, glad Riya is doing well and gained some weight. Praying the spot is nothing to worry about.
> Ladies, I hope your sick little ones get better soon and you too Carly.
> 
> Last Wednesday I had my exam with the Dentist, and after wards had pain all the rest of the week. So on Monday, I ended up having my wisdom out and got to camp out on the sofa for 2 days. That was lovely. Then today my Dr's office called to tell me that starting at 32 weeks, I have to have weekly ultrasounds and growth checks until baby is born. I swear sometimes I think they just want to get as much money from my insurance co as possible. 2 weeks ago my dr had me do a 24 hour urine test because she wanted to check my kidneys. But when the nurse called with my results, she told me the doctor wanted to see if I was having blood pressure problems. Of course everything keeps coming back normal. I feel like she wants something to go wrong.

Thank you so much :hugs:

My doctor's office was actually planning to do the same thing for me had I made it to 32 weeks. 

Here is a little treat for you ladies! OH managed to get a good picture of her looking right at him! She is so precious <3.
 



Attached Files:







1937861_10152719371776815_1383960257_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkbabi - why do they want to do so many scans? I forget how lucky we are in the uk to get free health care, it must be really tough to have to pay for everything. X

Kiwi - how's Riya doing today x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My gosh Kiwi, she's gorgeous! look at those eyes! :cloud9:

Strange, my dentist wouldn't touch my teeth until I've had the baby because apparently the gums bleed too much, luckily I'm in no pain so I'm not that bothered lol.

Jayden was a little bit better at nursery today, didn't want to go but once I got him in there he was okay, looked like he was going to cry when he said "Bye Bye, Mummy" Awww :cry::hugs: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad Jayden was a bit better today UB. It's awful when they get upset it makes you feel rubbish doesn't it x


----------



## ab75

Glad J was better today. He'll know that he's going to have heaps of fun.

I started a journal, but how do I put the link in my sig? Thought I had managed but its not working xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not too sure ab I've never done one before xx


----------



## ab75

Ta-da!!
Lol, I had not a clue. Another lady on another thread done it for me! I am eternally grateful hahaha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oooh I love it!!!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Not long to go now Kiwi! Bet your super excited to hold your little princess xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab I can't believe you met your hubby on a blind date!! That's amazing :)

I'm using my brand new iPad now that they've sent me :) love it! Xx


----------



## ab75

Yay for getting a new ipad! Bet your glad.

Yeah, lol, my bf is 18 years older than me. Dh was friends with her daughter and her then fiance, she kept asking me to meet him, so, after a lot of persuasion I agreed. Been together ever since. We get on great, hardly ever argue or anything. I love him to bits lol xx


----------



## ab75

So how did you all meet your OH's? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Pinkbabi - why do they want to do so many scans? I forget how lucky we are in the uk to get free health care, it must be really tough to have to pay for everything. X
> 
> Kiwi - how's Riya doing today x

It only gets expensive if you don't have insurance. Most people have insurance in the US, at least those of us that have babies. Sometimes you will have to pay a small percentage of the bills but they let you pay it off over time based on what you can afford. Also, you can never be refused medical treatment in an "emergency situation". So sometimes people just rack up those bills and never pay them That is if they don't have insurance. If you don't have insurance, you can most likely get approved for government insurance. Which is pretty good, at least mine pays 80% of my bills. Then lets say if you have insurance that pays 80%, you can get a different supplemental insurance that will cover the remaining 20% so you won't have to pay anything out of pocket other than the monthly cost of insurance which can range from $150-$400 or more. There are many programs out there that will help some people to cover that cost. However, the steep cost of insurance monthly payments is nothing compared to what it would cost if you had to pay everything out of pocket. For example, my maternity care as a whole costs like $30,000 not including the $30,000 for my baby in the NICU, it is usually $20,000 but because she is getting "better care" than most other hospitals with a NICU the price goes up. Thank god she qualifies for government insurance which will pay all of that for me (the NICU stay). 

UB, i bet it melted your heart when he said that to you :cloud9:

AB, wow what a cute way to show off your journal! I am so stalking :). I wish I knew how to use fancy text like that lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

AB, I met my OH through a mutual friend of ours on facebook lol.


----------



## ab75

Kiwi, I couldn't even tell you how to do it, lol, someone on another thread did it for me. Go onto "sticking together until we all get bfp's", thats the thread that she explained it on! Sorry but I'm useless with techno stuff haha xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Kiwi, I couldn't even tell you how to do it, lol, someone on another thread did it for me. Go onto "sticking together until we all get bfp's", thats the thread that she explained it on! Sorry but I'm useless with techno stuff haha xx

OK, thanks AB! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I met my OH online dating :haha: the first day we met we just clicked and never stopped talking since the day we met, now we are in love and having a baby :rofl: how romantic!! ;)


----------



## ab75

I used online dating before I met dh xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I used to love it! Kept me company in my Lonley nights lol.

I might do a journal too, never thought of it before x


----------



## Kiwiberry

You should Mummy!! It is really nice to have a place to put all your thoughts without spamming up other threads lol. Even though I still spam up other threads :haha:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah great idea kiwi I might do it tonight while I have time to myself :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thats why I started one. I asked sethsmummy how to do it months ago then never bothered. But thought I better instead of moaning in her one all the time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

We are going out to eat then stopping by Carter's (of course lol). Then it will be time for me to see my beautiful baby and hold her tight!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Too bad I have to see that nurse again tonight....


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi what's carters?

Yay for cuddles with riya xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Its a baby clothes store :) 
https://www.carters.com

Riya has so many clothes its scary.... We just want to use our free money we have lol (got 2 $10 gift vouchers).


----------



## Mummy to be x

That store looks great kiwi :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I want to go out for an American themed dinner hehe with waffles for pudding with loads of chocolate sauce!

SO I managed to get liberata to cancel that council tax debt, she said it wasn't fair and that it didn't seem right so I'm waiting for a new bill to come through.

Jayden was brilliant with his flu vaccine, the nurse said "I'm going to tickle your nose okay" :haha: when we left he said Mummy, the doctor tickled my nose! :haha: so sweet. We went round picking flowers, swigs and leaves for nursery tomorrow so they can make photos with them. We found a conker which he called a conkconk :rofl: I was told today now I've had my flu jab I have to wait 4 weeks to have my whooping couch vaccine, I didn't know that..

Going into town tomorrow to get a few bits for when we go away, not looking forward to going to Preston but we'll see how it goes :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: aww ub that's so cute 'conk conk'


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I stopped correcting him after a while, he would say conker but he couldn't pronounce it properly so he went back to Mummy I got a conk conk!! :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol thats so sweet!! X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Pinkbabi - why do they want to do so many scans? I forget how lucky we are in the uk to get free health care, it must be really tough to have to pay for everything. X
> 
> Kiwi - how's Riya doing today x

Mummy I'm not really sure why, but I see my doc next week so hopefully I get more info. I've been pre diabetic for years because of my Pcos, but my sugar levels have been in normal range throughout the pregnancy. I've read that some times babies of diabetic mothers and those with GD can die in utero within the last few weeks of pregnancy, so my guess is that may be why. I'm fine with it as it's reassurance everything is still going okay. They have already pretty much said at my first two visits, that they are going to induce early. I'm pretty scared about being induced as I wanted a natural birth and no c-section.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

ab75 said:


> So how did you all meet your OH's? Xx

I met mine online in a yahoo chat room. We talked for year over the phone before actually meeting in person. We lived about 800 miles apart. I went to visit him for the first time and stayed a week. At the end of that year I transferred to the college down where he was and we got married a month later.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> So how did you all meet your OH's? Xx
> 
> I met mine online in a yahoo chat room. We talked for year over the phone before actually meeting in person. We lived about 800 miles apart. I went to visit him for the first time and stayed a week. At the end of that year I transferred to the college down where he was and we got married a month later.Click to expand...

Wow you chatted for a year? That's amazing <3


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies,
There's so much to catch up on!
Aww ab it's so cute you met your oh on a blind date!
I met jon when I was just 13, a friend of mine met a friend of his and we were introduced. At first we were really shy around each other though! We went out when I was 14 n he turned 16 but broke up and then used to see each other on and off for the next few years. Then we got together when I turned 17 and despite a few hiccups we've been together ever since :cloud9: so it will be 8 years in April :)

UB Jayden sounds. So cute!

Mummy in jealous! I want a new ipad! Although I didn't really use my old one so i sold it.

Kiwi hope your visit with riya went well!

Pinkbabi I hope everything's ok with your LO, fingers crossed if they do induce it goes smoothly and you'll still get your natural birth.

Well I still felt awful yesterday but really wanted mcdonalds so we went for it but I could taste it properly :-( I had 11 hours sleep last night and im feeling a little bit better today, keep drinking orange juice so I'm getting vitamin c :) xx


----------



## ab75

Swtpinkbabi said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> So how did you all meet your OH's? Xx
> 
> I met mine online in a yahoo chat room. We talked for year over the phone before actually meeting in person. We lived about 800 miles apart. I went to visit him for the first time and stayed a week. At the end of that year I transferred to the college down where he was and we got married a month later.Click to expand...

Wow! Thats sweet xx


----------



## ab75

UB thats good news about CT. Glad you got it sorted.
And how cute is Jayden lol.

Carly, wow,11 hours sleep!! I can only dream of that!
Aaaawwww teenage sweethearts! 

Owen is going crazy this morning! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that's such a sweet story! It's like something out of a film! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> Carly, wow,11 hours sleep!! I can only dream of that!
> Xx

Ab it was well and truly needed! Katie went to bed at 7 and I went up at about 8, then she didn't wake until 7:45 this morning! I had a lie in yesterday too so I didn't actually get up until 9! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow the most I get a night is 9 and that's not including the times I get up to pee :haha: I probably get 8!

Jayden didn't want to go into nursery today again but when I left the room he was fine? I just don't understand what's going on. The other Jayden there got hold of my Jaydens bus (he's attached to it) and he just burst out crying so I asked for the bus back. I think it may be either because he has other children playing with his favorite bus OR from when he bashed his head on the door one time :shrug: either way I hate seeing him like that.

I forgot to say I met my OH on Bebo :haha: I thought he was 'fit' so I added him to find out he lived about 15 minutes away from me in Spain lol. We met a couple of times and then he 'asked me out' at a fiesta :rofl: I was only 15! 

My income is sorted now too, I got my first payment today so I'm happy! although after that my dishwasher decided to block up :dohh: lol 

Off to Preston tonight too! Bye bye Jaydens routine :( 

Also can you ladies help me.. I have been staring at these for 15 minutes now wondering which is best?! price doesn't matter. 

This one: https://www.smythstoys.com/uk/en-gb...-with-table/?gclid=CJiSr6ats8ECFfMZtAodukgAxQ

Or this one: https://www.elc.co.uk/Big-City-Wood...=Google-_-Action+&+Adventure-_-PLA-_-Big+City


----------



## ab75

Yeah UB that is fab. Soooooo pleased for you xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie was like that at nursery until she moved into the prepreschool room UB, it was awful. She would scream a and cling to me constantly but now she loves it! She had to go into the toddler room a couple of weeks ago and she was heartbroken, I had to stay for like 20 mins while another member of staff arrived so she could into her normal room and then she was fine again. She's told.me the ladies in the old room used to shout at her:-( but she never told us that while she was in their so we couldn't do anything.
that's so cute how u met you oh! Good luck in Preston!
I prefer the table from smyths I think :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ub - great news about your claim hurray!!! Bless little Jayden, I hope things get better soon :hugs: 

I think the train set in smyths toys is a better one :) 

I hope Preston goes ok for you xx


----------



## ab75

UB, stop editing your posts, lol, I keep missing things!!
I like the Smyths one better.
Smyths have a discount code til mon. £6 off a £50 spend, OCT6OFF. £12 off £100 spend, OCT12OFF.
I just used it to order my little pony and playdoh stuff xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven't changed it :haha:

Today has been nice, I got Jayden a new onesie and went to Mothercare to get his boots and wellies and my Nan wanted to buy the wellies for him which was nice of her. 

I don't think I'll be doing anything at Preston on the Saturday because if OH decides to work I'll be bored all day and he's going out that night with everyone (not me) to celebrate his brother birthday :shrug: 

Thank you for the code :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's nice of your nan UB! What the point in you going to Preston then? If your just Gunna be on your own anyway? Xxx


----------



## ab75

I didn't see the links for the train sets then, lol, sorry!

Whats the point in you going all that way if your OH is working then going out? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd tell my OH he isn't bloody going out and he will bloody take me out if he wants to go out or I wouldn't go.... But that's just me :rofl: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning kiwi. How is baby Riya doing? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is doing great!! Gained another 20g yesterday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's amazing! Go Riya! :happydance:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Great progress Kiwi, you have an amazing baby girl. 
Hope you have a good time in Preston UB. 
What's everyone's plans this weekend? I'm going to find something to do other than baby shopping. My B-day was yesterday and I spent my gift money on things for baby :wacko:. Dh was no better than me, although he did get the boots I wanted, he couldn't think of anything else so he bought me two bags of candy :growlmad:. I'm trying to watch my sugar and you get me candy?????? Rant over.


----------



## ab75

UB, I saw that train table when I was in Smyths picking up my order, looks really nice!

Great news Kiwi.

Happy belated birthday swtpink xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy birthday Pinkbabi!!! 

I don't have many plans this weekend as OH is working but I think tomorrow we will pop and see his mum when he finishes work but apart from the it's just going to be a chilled out weekend x


----------



## ab75

Lucky you! 
Lol, we are going down to where we used to live and I can't be arsed! Hate going back xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have you got a long journey ab xx


----------



## ab75

About 2 and a half hours. Not too bad, the girls have dvd players in the car, so them and hula hoops usually keep them amused xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy belated birthday pinkbabi! Men are pretty useless when it some to buying presents sometimes!

Well ohs off work today but he said if he doesn't feel well still then he's not doing anything. He's working tomorrow and I plan on just having a lazy(ish) day while I cook a lamb dinner xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Has your OH caught the lurgy now Carly? Hope you all feel better soon x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea he's caught it :haha: he said its my fault for breathing on him! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that's hilarious! Men!! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA in this thread lately. Been so busy with visiting Riya and t he rescue group.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies hope your all well :flower:
I weighed myself at mils yesterday for the first time since the mw weighed me at my booking in appointment and it would seem I've only put on 1.5kg :happydance: I may weigh less than pre pregnancy when I give birth if I carry on like this! I'm in shock though as I though it would be much more.
What's everyone's plans for today? I have every intention of cleaning the house from top to bottom but im not too sure that's going to happen :rofl: im looking forward to my lamb dinner later too, and so is katie :)
We went out and did some shopping yesterday and then went for some food before oh wanted to go and buy some cupcakes from the lady who is making katies birthday cake. Katie got the curious george Halloween dvd from sainsburys so she watched that twice yesterday afternoon :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's riya doing kiwi?

Carly -'I'm so jealous I've gained so much weight I feel like such a fat cow right now :haha: I've also got LOADS of stretch marks on my LEGS, all the way from the top to below my knees, that's how I know I've put on quite a bit of weight. I'm trying to relax about it until after the baby is born and then I will shift the weight.

Madeleine loves curious George too. My house also needs cleaning it's such a state I'm going to try and pluck up the energy from somewhere lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I wouldn't have minded putting on more tbh, my weight isn't something I ever concentrate on or worry about :-/
Im debating paint my backroom but im undecided! We have left over beige paint from katies room but im worried incase it doesn't look good. At the moment it's pale yellow at the top and burgundy at the bottom though so I'm sure it can't look much worse :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like it would look lovely Carly, where is your energy coming from can you pass some over? :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha I have no idea! Iv been so lazy all week due to having that cold so today im determined to do something productive! I need to sort through katies toys too so I can start making room for her new ones that she's getting for her birthday and Christmas :-/ xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope you manage to have a productive day, I'm still lounging on the sofa just looking at the mess around me :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha, I think I've done too much :-( I keep getting painful cramps so I'm under strict orders off oh to sit down. I think I'll get the washing out of the dryer and fold that while sitting though! I'd rather do something while I'm feeling productive :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Uh oh, take it easy! I feel even worse now, I still haven't moved off the sofa :rofl:

I'm still preparing my self for all the cleaning by looking online for Xmas presents for Madeleine, Amazon have free delivery with orders over ten pounds so that's quite good x


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: sometimes you just need time to prepare yourself :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've sent poor OH to the shops on his way home from his night shift. I feel so mean but I really cannot be bothered to go out today, if I don't blitz this house today I will never get it done lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

My oh wouldn't go to the shops even if I asked him too lol.
Katie just asked why I have to clean everywhere :haha: poor child's being neglected today.

It actually doesn't look like iv done much today tbh. Just about to get the hoover out though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww bless her, Madeleine always asks to help, though when she uses the polish she soaks the cloth with polish :rofl: nightmare!

Well OH came in from work and asked what I wanted for lunch, he looked in the fridge to find nothing and ordered us a dominoes :) :haha:

Cleaning has been delayed even more now lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha your so lucky! I would love a dominos!! Just demolished my lamb dinner and it was amazing :happydance: it feels so good to relax knowing that the washing ups done aswell :) I can finally chill for the night now!
I only managed to get downstairs cleaned as I got distracted helping katie do some arts and crafts so I'm planning on doing upstairs when she's at nursery tomorrow :) xx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,
Hope you all had a good weekend.
We're just going to get the girls to bed then snuggle up on the couch and watch last nights x factor xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh gosh well I only got off the sofa at 5pm to clean, I've done two floors and when I got to the third I burst into tears I was that exhausted. OH told me off.

Hi ab how was your weekend xx


----------



## ab75

It was good thanks. Girls saw their cousins, I saw my friends, dh got drunk, lol. 
Glad to be home tho. Thats Zara sleeping, Zoe is almost then I am not moving from the couch until bedtime xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay for domino's! I love pizza if that's the place you are talking about mummy. I am ashamed to say my cleaning has barely begun :(. Hope you ladies had a great weekend.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab it sounds like you had a fab time, I bet the girls are shattered now :)

Kiwi - yep, that's the dominoes I'm talking about, it was amazing!! I'm not surprised you've not cleaned kiwi you've got far more important things to be worrying about :hugs:

I've just sat down now I've been cleaning for four hours! My back is breaking :haha: OHs cooking me some food and I've just had a shower, then I'm heading to bed around ten ish I think and OH is off to work for the night x


----------



## ab75

I have decided I don't think I want to call the baby Owen!!
Help, lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no mummy, I hope your feeling better today.

Kiwi I agree you have more important things to worry about right now.

Ab oh no! Are their any other names you like? If i'm honest I'm not 100% sure on lucy but oh is and katie has told everyone the baby is called lucy! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, I'm the same, I did a thread in baby names about it, not sure if you've seen it. I'm unsure on Archie too. Do you have any other names you like xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave:

So glad to finally be able to catch up!

You could wait and see what the baby suits at birth? :D

The weekend away was good athough it has its annoying parts where MIL gave comments on how I should move up there so Jayden can play with his cousins at the weekend (SHUT UP!!) I just ignored her, then OH said why do I have to live so far away I said no, why are YOU working so far away? but apart from that all was good. Jayden loved playing with all his cousins. The car journey was horrible I was soooo achy!! I've decided we can go up there for Christmas too but it's the last time because I want to start having it in our own home regardless where we're living. 

Hope you're all doing well and baby Riya:) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Ub 

Glad your weekend wasn't too bad. That's really good of you to go there for Xmas when you'll be very pregnant x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad you had a good weekend UB :)
At least you will get to relax at Christmas and have everyone run around and do all the hard work this year!

Iv just been to asda and they had a little outfit reduced to £5 because the frilly socks were missing! It's 0-3 months and is a little skirt, top and cardigan so I would put tights on anyway :)


----------



## ab75

Glad you had a good weekend ub.

Lol, I haven't seen that thread but I will go and look.
I still like Owen, just not sure if it sounds like a strong sounding name if that makes sense, or goes with Zoe and Zara. Dh likes Archie, so do I but kind of put it to the side bcoz you were having an Archie mummy, or we like Robbie. Just not sure lol. Its soooooo hard xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I don't mind ab, it's your baby you name him whatever you feel is right :) 
Do you like any names for boys beginning with Z? That would be great with Zoe and zara, would go fab!

I've just ordered a couple more things off amazon for madeleines Xmas presents, I'm feeling so organised this year, I'm aiming to have finished all my Xmas shopping by the beginning of November, then I need it all wrapped by the end of November because December is purely going to be getting things in place for baby boy to arrive! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Mibd if I join?

I'm due 14th January :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi BB :) 

Welcome to the group :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Hi bb, welcome.

My tablet is not charging, so I am using my phone and hoping that it doesn't cost a fortune lol.
I was going to get a new charger but dh says he'll buy a new laptop tomorrow! 
Have you told oh about your name wobble yet mummy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab -my iPad used to do that, but if I switched it off and left it alone to charge then it would charge up ok.

Yep I told him I tired to break it gently :haha: he just said 'oh my god, I knew it! ' I said ' what do you mean you knew it lol?' He replied 'I know you too well, so what have you changed your mind too now?' :rofl:

I like the name max but OH hates it :( xx


----------



## ab75

Lol we like Max
But our surname is Morgan so I think he would sound like a superhero or a reporter lol. But now I am back to liking Owen. Dh says he is not wanting to discuss it anymore as I am driving him crazy haha xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome BB :) 

I have 25 more pounds to put aside and I can order Jaydens train table, YAY!
I'm going to pop into Mothercare one day and see about their baby plan, I don't suppose you know if I can do it over the phone or online? 

Jayden had a wobble at nursery again this morning crying on the floor until they got out this beat baby toy thing and I have never seen him so attached to a teddy, ever. He stopped crying straight away only problem was then because he has viral conjunctivitis he couldn't stay but he wanted the beat baby :haha: they let him take it with him to the doctors and I have to TRY and get him into nursery on Wednesday!

I took some pics today of my 28 week bump and it's SO much smaller than what it was with Jay!! (I like it) I'll upload pics.



Jay left and baby girl on the right :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, it sounds quite catchy :)

Wow ub that's a big difference. I'm not sure if you can do it online but if you have a look on their website I'm sure it would tell you :)

Aww poor Jayden, have you spoken to nursery and asked how he is once you've left? Bless him x


----------



## ab75

Wow ub. What a difference! 
I think you have to do it in store. Hope Jayden feels better soon. 

I've just plugged it in to charge it mummy so I'll see what happens xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck hope it works for you.

Are any of your little ones into Peppa pig? Madeleine is totally obsessed with it, have you seen all the Peppa pig things you can buy? It's great I've got loads so far for Xmas. Xx


----------



## ab75

The girls watch peppa sometimes but aren't that bothered about it. You can get loads of different things tho. Tesco had some peppa playsets reduced xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did they? Do you know if the offers still on. I got most of madeleines from Amazon. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> :hi: Mibd if I join?
> 
> I'm due 14th January :)

Welcome to thr group BB! :hugs:
Will read and update latee ladies!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jayden likes Peppa but he's not crazy about it. Abadas however, he cries when it finishes :rofl: bless.

The nursery said he's fine when I've gone so I really don't understand what's happened. The only thing I can think of is when OH came with me to drop him off and pick him up then went to work :shrug: 

There's always Ziggy Ab! hehe (Hollyoaks) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are struggling with names too. We both liked Brody but now Hubby says he is going off it! Our other son is called Tristan Tarot. We like names that are different but not silly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I like Brody, sweet!

Ub - hollyoaks is great at the moment isn't it? ;)


----------



## ab75

Dh has told the girls that baby is called ziggy lol so thats what they have been telling people. We are not going to have another Z name tho.
Its sooooo hard lol. I am back liking Owen again lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: it's had work baby naming ;)

Do any of you ladies still get movement REALLY low down? I'm getting quite a lot of wriggling low down, when we had our scan at 28 weeks baby was head down, could it be that he's turned round again? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I get movement low down and up by my ribs on the right.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie has loads of the peppa stuff and hardly ever plays with it :-( her room is peppa themed too but she doesn't watch it much anymore.

UB maybe it's separation anxiety because his dad's working away?

Ab I think max Morgan is cute and catchy!
The only thing me and oh had agreed on was a boys name and then we found out she's a girl and had to start all over again!
Does anyone else not feel like they've bonded with this baby as much? Don't get me wrong I love her already but with katie it was completely different and this time around things just feel different and like I haven't had as much time to bond maybe? I don't know :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Slightly but I think that's because I've been scared to after my losses. I love him so so much, I'm terrified of losing him.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy I still get the bubble popping feelings really low down but most spread around the right side from top to bottom :-/ i see the mw on Thursday so plan on asking what position she's in now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I know exactly what you mean, I think for me it's because I've got Madeleine to keep me on my toes all day long, where as when I was pregnant with her, I had so much spare time. But I'm always busy this time around and it gives me less time to think about been pregnant (I know how awful that sounds :()


----------



## Mummy to be x

brunettebimbo said:


> Slightly but I think that's because I've been scared to after my losses. I love him so so much, I'm terrified of losing him.

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I must add that this baby is very much loved and wanted, just read my comment back and I sounded awful. :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

Without sounding horrible im glad it's not just me.
I've just been terrified from the start that something bad will happen, I took tests almost daily until 10/11 weeks. Plus we were convinced it's a boy. OH hasn't bonded at all this time either :-( he says it's creepy when my stomach moves whereas with katie he was much more involved.

:hugs: BB xx


----------



## ab75

It didn't sound awful.

I love this little boy so much already, , but like bb was scared to get attached to start with.
I feel movement really low down, like a grinding feeling but also feel kicks in the ribs or on either side of the bump. Right now he is wriggling on my left side. I have given up wondering how he is lying lol. I did visibly see something sticking out the left side on Saturday tho, Zoe said oh mummy whats that lol.

My tesco has always got a clearance section mummy so it just depends what's left xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was the same Carly, we had two losses before this one and I convinced myself we would lose this one too, which is why I had so many scans in the beginning.

I think once your OH sees your beautiful daughter he will bond right away, I think it can be quite hard when you are hoping for one gender and get another, as much as they are dearly loved xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab that's cute bless her xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy I had a lot of movement down low with Riya head down. I just thought it was maybe her arms moving around or her headbutting.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy I had a lot of movement down low with Riya head down. I just thought it was maybe her arms moving around or her headbutting.

Thanks kiwi.

How's the little angel doing?xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, hope all is well. Welcome BB.
I also find myself feeling more and more panicked that something might go wrong. I've kept the tags on everything we purchased for baby. I feel so guilty because I haven't really set up his space at all. My next appointment is Thursday and I'm still paranoid about weight gain. Hopefully, I've actually gained at least a pound. I'm trying to eat more food, but then terrified of my sugar getting out of control :nope:. Looking forward to these last 12 weeks to fly by :coffee:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Mummy I had a lot of movement down low with Riya head down. I just thought it was maybe her arms moving around or her headbutting.
> 
> Thanks kiwi.
> 
> How's the little angel doing?xxClick to expand...

She is doing great! 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well. Welcome BB.
> I also find myself feeling more and more panicked that something might go wrong. I've kept the tags on everything we purchased for baby. I feel so guilty because I haven't really set up his space at all. My next appointment is Thursday and I'm still paranoid about weight gain. Hopefully, I've actually gained at least a pound. I'm trying to eat more food, but then terrified of my sugar getting out of control :nope:. Looking forward to these last 12 weeks to fly by :coffee:.

Awww :hugs:, I am sure everything is going to be ok hun!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy 2 weeks riya!


----------



## ab75

Happy 2 weeks Riya xx

How are you ladies today? 

Stormy up here so we will be in all day. 
Zoe's just up and Zara's sleeping still! ! We're in bed watching Doc Mcstuffins xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ab. I am so tried this morning I snoozed my alarm around 8 times, don't know what's wrong with me, OH rang me up told me to get my bum out of bed :haha: I could barley open my mouth to speak to him I was that shattered so he said he will pick up M from nursery this afternoon and take her swimming so I can get some sleep. Bless him. 

It's stormy here too, I'm thinking there isn't much point doing my hair to take Madeleine to nursery lol xx


----------



## ab75

Ah bless him, thats so sweet of him.
No, defo don't do your hair lol.

Hope you enjoy your afternoon nap. I had a good sleep last night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe how windy it is! :haha:

I'm so jealous of your lovely sleep, I bet I won't end up sleeping later, sure I will probably clean instead lol.

I think I might give the midwife a call later I've not felt much movement from Archie, he's still moving but not as much and they're really gentle movements xx


----------



## ab75

You are always cleaning lol.

Yeah be better to phone. Best to get checked and put your mind at rest. Hope you get some sore sharp kicks soon lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know, OH is always telling me to calm down on the cleaning but I've always been this way, think it may of got a bit worse since been pregnant lol. 

Thanks me too :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :coffee:

Clear skies here but bloody horrendous wind. 

I forgot to ask you girls, have any of you used Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles, what are they like? I'm looking at MAM or the closer to nature ones (because they're pink:haha::blush: ) I'm not going to get breastflow because Jay was fine with avent. I will be BF but want to express for other people to feed her. 

After getting the flu jab I've had an awful dry sore throat, I'd rather have a runny nose :wacko:

Baby girls movements are mainly all at the top of my stomach and round my belly button, she's head down. Now and then I get the feeling like she's shaking her head and bouncing up and down which feels really strange down there :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

Morning ub,
I bf but used Avent when I expressed because that was what sterliser mil bought me. But it was a tommee tippee pump I had and we got a couple of bottles with it, were just much the same. I keep looking at the tommee tippee closer to nature bottles now but will probably just pick up whatever is on offer lol as I'll only need a couple xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We had avent bottles. Did you know you can get them in pink and blue too? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We used the tommee tippee with katie and never had a problem, everyone I know has used them too. We've got the tt manual breast pump this time so we can use tt bottles again if needed.
The weather is horrendous here too today, iv taken katie to nursery and been to asda. I got a box of 80 breast pads for 50p! If oh had been with me I would have bought more boxes as they were reduced from £2 :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's a bargain Carly. Have you started on your hospital bag now? I need to start picking things up as I go along. I can't remember when I started buying my hospital things with Madeleine. Xx


----------



## ab75

I struggled with pumping so I sold my pump. I was able to express by hand better. I might try a manual pump this time if I need one.
Soooo excited, we have bought tickets for The Bodyguard in march. Dh jokingly mentioned it as he has a thing for Alexandra Burke, so we got tickets yesterday. Should be fab xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab - what's bodyguard :blush: ? 

Ooh Alexandra Burke, I'd forgotten all about her, where has she gone? :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

The Bodyguard is a Whitney Houston movie. Am I really that old that you have not heard of it? Lol.
I am going to start my bag this week, now that all the Christmas presents are wrapped and back in the loft I can get into Owens wardrobe now and get things out xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Nah I haven't really mummy, i've only bought breast pads :haha:
I had an electric pump with katie but only used it twice I think then I stopped bf at 5 weeks. I'm hoping to go longer this time but only got a manual pump just incase I need it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never heard of it!! Could just be me though. 

What sort of things will you be packing in your bag if your planning a home birth ab? Are you going to get one of those blow up pool things to go in? I've seen those on pregnancy and birth programmes :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'd love a home birth! Just so I could cuddle up with oh after and have a Chinese :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol.

I'm going to pack in case I have to go to hospital. And of I don't well at least everything will be in one place to save dh having to look for everything. I am only planning on putting pj's for me, breast pads, maternity pads and towel and toiletries. Sleepsuit, nappies, cotton wool and vest for Owen. Still need to buy a little snowsuit for him xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> I'd love a home birth! Just so I could cuddle up with oh after and have a Chinese :haha: xx

Ooh that sounds great!!!


----------



## ab75

Thats what I want to do Carly, just be all snuggled up on our own sofa or bed, eat what we want and do what we want without being restricted xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I Don't think I'd be brave enough for a home birth. :( 

They do sound amazing though. Xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy, I won't be getting a pool or anything. Won't have time anyway if he comes as quick as the girls. But I don't really fancy a water birth xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wanted a water birth with Jay but because I was 8cm so fast and needed to push at that point by the time it was ready he'd nearly be here :( I hope for a water birth this time.

I've completely changed my mind on the pram I want, I've been looking at the Silvercross Surf now in black. 

I'm going to order Jays train table next week then I can start buying baby girls bits properly.. I need to sort out all the clothes I have for her because realistically I'm not going to need them! 

Mothercare have a sale on the closer to nature bottles, 30 down to 15 pounds! x


----------



## ab75

Thats a good price for the bottles. I need to go to mothercare and order a new rain cover for my pram and get a mattress for moses basket.
Let me know b4 you order Js train table coz I sometimes get codes emailed to me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hats a really good price for bottles. :)

Ab thanks for reminding me I also need to buy a new mattress for the Moses basket, I'd totally forgot! 

Xx


----------



## ab75

No problem. Thought you got a new moses basket xx


----------



## ab75

Oh you said it didn't fit. I remember now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep, it's too small so need to buy a new one. We got the one off display and it already had a mattress in it, although I really don't think we where meant to talk the mattress too :haha: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I've picked up the Munchkin latch bottles and some Tommy T's. I thought I really wanted Avent but I hear so many complaints about leaks. I got the TT's because I could pay $4.99 for two at Ross Stores, but at big chains like Babies R Us they are more expensive.
When did you all that breastfeed introduce a bottle?


----------



## ab75

I think Zoe was about 4 months and Zara was 3 months when I introduced bottles. But can't remember exactly xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I only get to be off for 6 weeks and I know I have to start a bottle before returning to work. I keep reading that I should start at 4 weeks to make sure breastfeeding is going well. We are also thinking about using paci's because baby has to go to daycare. I'm nervous about nipple confusion.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink Babi - I can't believe you only get six weeks off work, that's such little time :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think we used bottles in the night time so OH could feed but after a while Jay started to sleep through so we stopped using them then after months of not giving him a bottle he wouldn't take one :dohh: 

Thank you Ab, I definitely be ordering it in the next week! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

UB we had the Silvercross Surf for our son and plan to use it this time too. Love it!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Pink Babi - I can't believe you only get six weeks off work, that's such little time :hugs:

It really is little time. Unfortunately, they don't provide maternity leave, so I have to use up all my annual vacation, sick leave and personal business time to cover. Afterwards, your basically off without pay until you come back. The most time you can be off is 12 weeks. We have a leave sharing program, so hopefully people will donate me time so that I don't have to be without pay. 6 weeks is how old baby has to be before daycare. I hate that he even has to go, but my mom works full time and me and dh work the same shifts. All dh relatives live 700 miles away, so no other choice :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Pink Babi - I can't believe you only get six weeks off work, that's such little time :hugs:
> 
> It really is little time. Unfortunately, they don't provide maternity leave, so I have to use up all my annual vacation, sick leave and personal business time to cover. Afterwards, your basically off without pay until you come back. The most time you can be off is 12 weeks. We have a leave sharing program, so hopefully people will donate me time so that I don't have to be without pay. 6 weeks is how old baby has to be before daycare. I hate that he even has to go, but my mom works full time and me and dh work the same shifts. All dh relatives live 700 miles away, so no other choice :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow that must be really hard for you. I never knew that was the case where you lived! It's amazing how things differ in different parts of the world x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think we have it so easy here. 

OH wants to still get the Orb so it looks like I'll just have to go ahead with it. I told him I will be the one pushing it most of the time but :shrug: I only started to dislike it because of the fact there were so many bad reviews but he said you'll get that on any pram :shrug: 

How's everyone doing today? I feel so much better after a proper sleep, minus the pee stops :haha: 

Jays in nursery today and I'm really not looking forward to taking him because I know what's going to happen. It's a shame because in the mornings he used to be so happy to go :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ub we are having the same problem this morning, Madeleine is adamant she doesn't want to go to nursery, she keeps saying she doesn't like Vanessa, I think she's one of the staff, it's concerning me quite a bit.

I'm good this morning I went to bed at 8.30. So I've had lots of sleep, minus the pee breaks lol.

I hope j goes into nursery ok today xx


----------



## ab75

I hope M and J go into nursery ok.

Not much happening here. Going to take the dog out later but thats about it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I ordered some maternity clothes off new look yesterday so is just waiting for them to arrive today, should be between 1pm and 1.30pm then I want to head out and do something I've been stuck in for two days, plus I had lots of sleep last night so I'm feeling quite good today xx


----------



## ab75

I'm not going to get any more maternity clothes. Not long left now so I think I have enough to last me.
The girls want to go to the park so that is where the dog will be walked to lol. I get sore if I walk too much xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I wasn't going to either ab but I needed something a bit warmer, one of the jackets I ordered wasn't maternity and it was reduced from 40 pounds down to 12!!!

That sounds a good idea, you can plonk your bum down and let the dog have a run :) xx


----------



## ab75

I can't get my jacket fastened anymore lol. I have seen a cape in Next that looks nice so I am going to try that on next time I am in town. Thought it'd be better for being pregnant, and breastfeeding. I get too hot going to the shops and wearing a big jacket xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah me too ab. I'm always getting hot flushes these days lol.

I will post a link of the jacket I ordered  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens...nt-green-waterfall-longline-blazer-_314612237

This is it :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thats nice. Shouldn't be too hot with that on xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep that's exactly what I though :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

LOVE that jacket, shame they only have size 8's left :( 

Jay played up again, tears, laying on the floor and trying to kick his shoes off. Donna (he seems to like her) got down beat babies sparkley box (the toy he's been looking after) and he stopped! As soon as she said shall we put beat baby in his box he stopped crying and got up to help Donna then started to play with her, very strange. He took his Mr Tumble teddy today which he held on tight to. Another 2 days of trying to get him in now :haha: 

I rang my landlord about all the repairs that STILL need doing because I was meant to hear from him over 2 weeks ago and they still haven't got a date! ridiculous x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw bless Jayden, it is really good that he's bonded well with a staff member though, that's great.

What's taking them so long ub? My previous landlady was like that, she would never do jobs that needed doing, I was left with damp for months once and I decided to not pay her rent, the jobs soon got done x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies, 
I'm not planning on buying any more maternity clothes either ab, iv been looking for a cheap second hand coat though for when I'm taking katie to nursery. At the moment I wear one of ohs coats or I have a coat that still fastens as it only had 2 buttons which are at the top of my bump so I can squeeze in :haha:
Me and oh have been shopping this morning and I've seen a gorgeous snowsuit I want to buy from the next outlet, I need to wait until I have some spare money though which won't be for a while because I'm paying for ohs xmas present on friday and half towards katies birthday cake. 
Iv just had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea too, it was nicer than I remember it tasting last time around. I might move onto the capsules after 37 weeks though as they are supposed to be stronger:)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly - I didn't do RLT with Madeleine but my sister did it with her daughter and she swore by it, I wasn't sure when to start taking it though. Should I start now? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

If your doing the tea then I think I read online to start between 30-32 weeks. I plan on having 1 cup a day for 3 weeks then 2 cups a day for 3 weeks then upping to 3 cups a day after that so ill be 36 weeks then, then at 37 weeks I might get the capsules and reduce the tea back down to 1-2 cups.
If that makes any sense lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

This link is quite good mummy
https://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/pregnancy/raspberry-leaf.shtml xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm thinking the capsuals will be better for me because I hate tea, any kind of tea lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I will be doing NOTHING to get this baby out early, not until I'm back from Preston :rofl: 

I sold some more baby girl clothes today, realistically she wouldn't wear them. 

Does anyone watch 'Cant pay? we'll take it away' I think it's called? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep I'm watching it now :) x


----------



## Ziggie

How do you ladies find the time to chat so much??? I swear every time I look it's 5 pages longer :lol: 

I ordered raspberry leaf tablets today. And almond oil. A friend of mine swears it helped her down below...


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB raspberry leaf tea doesn't make you go into labour early it just helps to speed up the second stage by toning your uterus :)
Me and oh watch it together so iv got it recorded... we love it!
Zig I don't know :haha: I just use my phone and pop on when I have a spare few minutes :)


----------



## ab75

I took the rlt capsules with Zara but don't think I will do them this time. I got really strong cramps with them. I don't like flavoured tea so I couldn't drink that. 
I can't find a snowsuit I like yet Carly, they are all dark blue and I want baby blue lol. Zara had a gorgeous one from Next.Zoe had a really cute one from Mothercare. Going there on sat so I'll have a look xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't think they recommend it when u have fast labours anyway ab!
I think katies first snowsuit was from matalan. I've been looking at these https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Baby-N...essing-Gown-/390647621875?&varId=660157556198 swaddling wraps with legs for when she's first born as it will probably be easier than trying to newborn arms through a sleeve and I could probably fasten the car seat straps under it. Then buy a snowsuit in 0-3 xx


----------



## ab75

Lol thats why I am not taking anything this time. Quick enough without me speeding things up.
Those wraps are a really good idea. I don't like trying to get their little arms into sleeves either. 
Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but being a new mom I really have a lot lol. Does everyone need a snow suit even if you don't plan to put your baby in the snow? Or will other warm clothing work?


----------



## ab75

It's not a dumb question kiwi. We get really cold winters here. Baby won't actually be in the snow, we may not even get snow. But a lot of people use snowsuits/pramsuits. Any warm clothing and blankets will do tho xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks AB! As of right now I just have those really fluffy suits. Kind of like the ones I linked below. I have some that are closed at the bottom and a couple that have the leg parts. 

Will these kind do well? I live in a warmish place. So we do not actually get snow in the winter, but it does get a bit chilly.

https://www.carters.com/carters-bab...&cgid=carters-baby-girl-jackets-and-outerwear


----------



## ab75

Yes thats the same kind of thing kiwi.
Lol do you have all of Carters stock?? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am pretty sure I do lol. At least I can't find very many things I do not have of theirs lol. Except same things like I don't have all of those suits lol. Just a few pink ones and a white one up to 9 / 12 months. I got one for next winter lol trying to be prepared and not sure what size she will be in by then since she is a preemie. 

Riya is for sure a carters baby lol.


----------



## Ziggie

We rarely get snow here either kiwi, and we've had a very mild year at that. I bought a snow suit mostly because it was cute LOL. And in case we do get a sprinkling... Sometimes we do get a couple of weeks, last year we didn't. 

I think one might be good to have but lots of cosy layers would be just as good. I think babies are more prone to over heating so don't want to go overboard.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep those are the ones kiwi :) carters looks like a great store! :)

Hope little Riya is still doing amazing xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Zig! I think I have one NB, one 0-3 months, one 6 month (not sure how I ended up with that one, I think it was a gift lol), one 9 month, and one 12 month. Not sure which ones she will be able to fit next year, but good thing is we can return them for full price of what we paid as long as their not used. Carter's LOVES to get their clothes back I guess lol. I am also paranoid about the overheating, I read about it when looking up SIDS. 

Mummy, yup she is doing great and carters is an amazing store! Almost too good lol because its so easy to buy out the whole store lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave:

I might try a TENS machine with this labour, has anyone tried it? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Moring UB! 

I never heard of those. Off to google I go lol!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was looking at them ub but I couldn't quite understand much about them. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Moring UB!
> 
> I never heard of those. Off to google I go lol!

:rofl:


----------



## ab75

Morning ub.
You can hire them I think xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's been some really good reviews on them during contractions, I guess it's worth a try! 

I've just ordered baby girl some socks and a matching head band, I couldn't resist :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh do you have pics? :)


----------



## Ziggie

Tens machine runs electric current through pads onto your back when you have a contraction. Feels like a buzzing feeling. You press a button when the contraction comes, and notch it up higher as they get stronger!! They brought one to our antenatal class ;) 

I'm hiring one, friend of mine swore by hers. Other people have said they didn't get much from it. I'm willing to try it though!!!! Technically the place near me hires them free you just have to buy the sticky pads.


----------



## Mummy to be x

So are they supposed to ease the pain a little bit?


----------



## ab75

I know a lot of people say that they are really good. Can't hurt to try!
Aaawww cute.
I have seen a cute little outfit in Disney store with matching socks that I am going to order next week when I get paid. Dumbo dungarees and socks. So cute xx


----------



## Ziggie

Mummy to be x said:


> So are they supposed to ease the pain a little bit?

Yep :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's definitely worth a try then!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

A really good bargain too! I will be getting her this gorgeous leopard print babygrow and a fleecy blanket next week. 

I need to go put the cash in the bank to order Jaydens train table but I'm searching the web for money off codes first :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB they're so sweet! Have you tried the Christmas bargains thread in Santa's grotto for discount codes?

I'm unsure whether or not tens would work for me, it's not something I've ever fancied.
iv been to the midwife today, i'm measuring 29 weeks but it's a steady growth from last time so it's all good. I measured spot on with katie all the way through so I'm hoping that means this baby is smaller lol.

Hope everyone's ok :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad you had a grat mw appointment Carly!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had a student in on the appointment too, she seemed so nervous to feel my bump! I was like 'go for it! Have a proper feel!' :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lucky you Carly. I was measuring 3 weeks ahead. Find out next thur at growth scan. 
I love the Christmas bargains thread xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly glad your mw app went ok :) x


----------



## Ziggie

Does anyone else like sitting watching their belly squirm?? It's so freaky, but so cool. Baby is getting really strong and actually feels like it's trying to get out sometimes :lol: it's amazing how much your stomach distends though!! Like it's doing a Mexican wave!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep zig I love it! Can tell baby is getting bigger now though, movements are like he's scraping against my skin.


----------



## ab75

Yip. I said to dh last night that it felt like baby was trying to escape. Sometimes if I sit forward it feels like he is grinding his head into my pelvis. I love every movement. The girls love feeling him too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I do but my god she hurts! It's like she's learning Kong fu fighting in there sometimes! Xx


----------



## ab75

^^ I agree xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines been crazy strong recently!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Mobile%20Uploads/th_trim.2E91EEE0-C64A-4AED-8CDE-7FE28A234A73_zpsx18qi3dv.jpg

I had my first growth scan today. It was amazing! He is approximately 2lb 12oz. He was yawning and sucking his fingers. So cute :cloud9:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsad5bec44.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow amazing video bb and what an adorable scan photo!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't see the video but beautiful scan picture.

The movements that get to me are when she moves around my belly button, it feels as though it's going to rip and then makes me need a wee :haha: 

I will check out the thread now, thank you :) x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I had my appointment today and it wasn't exactly as good as I expected. I was supposed to get the flu shot today but I'm already sick with something, so I have to wait. Then my blood pressure was up today (duh because I'm sick) but doc feels it could be a problem so I have to come in again next week to recheck. She also told me they aren't letting me go to term, so they are going to induce on Jan 11th. But I guess if the blood pressure becomes an issue then it will be earlier than that.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I picked up some cute baby buys. Clearly I have an obsession with elephants, dh is burnt out already lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Second pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah Pinkbabi I'm sorry you had rubbish news today. But those clothes are adorable!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I also managed to find two cute bunting bags. One with legs and one for the car seat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

I hope you feel better soon swtpnk. I love those elephant bibs xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your appointment didn't go well. Fingers crossed your BP settles!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry your appointment didn't go too well pinkbabi, did they say why you can't go to term? 
Love the cute little purchases you got :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes, she said I couldn't go to term because of the diabetes. Even though it's been in normal range through out the pregnancy. They r just going to do growth scans weekly to make sure he is still growing good and that the placenta doesn't start to calcify early.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Fingers crossed things go as smoothly as possible for you pinkbabi xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww those elephant bits are super cute! 

My Nan got baby girl some mittens and hats to match today hehe, I've found a moses basket I want to get but with OH not getting paid I can't get it yet :shrug: 

I need to go and get Jayden some new clothes, I had to sell loads of Jaydens clothes that were sizes 1-2 and he's barely got anything left :haha: 

How's Riya doing, Kiwi? 

Anyone watching that knife crime thing in South Africa? it's mental!! x


----------



## ab75

Happy 31 weeks mummy

Thats shocking that oh never got paid ub. Thats the whole point of him working away.
What moses basket do you like? 

Zoe's had a growth spurt again. She is needing 4-5 for length but is that skinny that everything hangs off her xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ab Tristan is the same. Thank goodness for adjustable waists!

I've woken up in agony and can barely walk, took one look at Hubby and burst into tears. I feel like such a wimp but it hurts so much. The pain in my leg is awful!


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww bb. Try having a warm bath. That should ease it a bit. Spd is horrible xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-The-Snug-Moses-Basket/233168,default,pd.html 

That one but managed to find it for 40! the person selling it is taking the p*ss to reply to I might just give up and find another. 

I really must go and start buying baby girl her bits now it's going so fast, 29 weeks and all I have is clothes and my sons cot (which needs bedding). A person I knew in Spain (kind of friend then) gave birth to her little girl this morning 4 weeks early so you just never know! x


----------



## ab75

Is that the girl that you were keeping your baby's name a secret from ub?
Thats a nice moses basket xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ub why did your OH not get paid? That's terrible, it's as though he's away for nothing :( that Moses baskets really nice too, we looked at the white one the same as that.

Thanks ab, I can't believe I'm in single figures now....9 weeks to go!

I've been having the same pain BB , it's in the top of my thigh it absolutely kills, OH had to practically carry me up the stairs last night as I couldn't walk, I posted in third tri about it but didn't get much response, I'm really not sure what it is though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it in your groin where your leg meets your pelvis?


----------



## Mummy to be x

No, it's more the side of my leg/bum.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was walking back from my Nans today and had to suddenly stop because it felt as though baby was about to just 'slip' out :haha: 

And yeah Ab, she ended up called her Elisa! 5lb2oz bless. We're still keeping the name a secret on FB etc.

His 'father', Pete (not bio) got the money from the boss for him to pay my OH but the money went to people who Pete owed money to! Pete didn't tell his boss that he was going on holiday :shrug: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope you ladies feel better. It could also be sciatica pain, I hear it occurs often during pregnancy. I'm still suffering with this crud that I suspect is a sinus infection. My doctor just told me to take Tylenol cold med, but it's not working, seems to be getting worse :shrug:. Baby is not as active when I'm sick, it makes me paranoid.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you feel better soon, Pinkbabi. 

My sore throat is going now it's just that annoying tickley feeling.

Watching the Johnathan ross show, how on earth do people find Russell brand sexy? my gosh :dohh: funny though :haha:

I think I may go to bed and get an early night, nice extra hour in bed :happydance: (yeah right) 

Anyone feel the need to constantly down something fizzy? like I need to drink and drink :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Russell brand sexy?!? They must have their beer goggles on :rofl: 

Are you drinking enough water ub? You might be dehydrated x


----------



## Ziggie

Pink I had something similar, really knocked me for 6. Sinuses really hurt and felt poop... Just had to grin and bear it but had a couple of days off work. 

I'm booked in for a maternity massage tomorrow!!!! Can not wait!!! 50 minute one too!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig that sounds like heaven, I'd love something like that!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

A massage sounds great. The steam room sounds even better right now.


----------



## ab75

I hate Russell Brand. 
I love cold cans of pepsi max ub. Gives me acid tho if I have it to close to bedtime. 
Lol at an extra hour! If your house is anything like mine you have no chance xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Still woke up at 7, how do their body clocks do it?! :haha: 

I'll try drinking more water :)

I cannot wait until tomorrow, I FINALLY get to order Jaydens train set table :happydance: Bit annoyed that Mothercare have kept theirs at 125 but Smyths toys is just as good! x


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Zoe came thru at 645, which was 745 yesterday lol so that was good. 

The train table in Smyths is nice. I saw it when I was picking stuff up for the girls xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He's been pointing out Waybuloo and Wooly and tig toys so I will be surprising him with them at Christmas rather than bits he's not going to understand how to use. I can't wait, what is it now, 60 days? Eeek! 

I want to get myself a back scratcher, I love my back being tickled :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am so excited for Christmas this year. Tristan gets more excited every year!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies. 6am Madeleine was up, bloody clocks lol.

I've spoilt Madeleine this year, i have done it purposely because next Christmas she will have a brother so she won't be getting her usual mounds of presents, so this is her last year to be spoilt! ;)

UB Madeleine loves wooly and tig too I've ordered her the soft toy off amazon. :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies!
Katie had us up at 5:30 :-( we've just lounged around in bed since then watching curious george though and now it feels like it should be about 12:30!
In sure Jay will love the train table UB! I think katie would love it too tbh!
What's everyone's plans for today? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning Carly.

I don't think we are doing much, weathers rubbish and I'm shattered! Although I'm sick of been stuck in but at the same time I can't be bothered to do anything :haha:

How about you? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just planning on lounging around today, ohs at work at 3pm so it's just Gunna be me and katie. I was sick of being stuck in yesterday so me and katie went shopping then to my parents then to ohs parents after he finished work so we were out all day for a change.
I don't know how I'm going to keep her occupied all week with no nursery! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How come she's not in nursery Carly?

Sounds like you had a busy day yesterday, I'd be shattered if I did all that :haha: I'm just waiting for OH to finish a night shift then he's back in at 10pm tonight, pain in the bum but at least I get the bed to myself ;) lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's half term so because she only uses her 15 hours free she only goes term time so she's got a week off.
I was shattered last night, I was falling asleep at 8 pm :haha: 
I can't sleep if I have the bed to myself so ill be awake until oh gets home tonight at 11:30ish xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've just thought, I wonder if Jayden is at nursery tomorrow :wacko: I guess I'll find out one way or another.

We're just lazing today but I have so much to do around the house, put washing away, hang washing out, sort out all the drawers etc UGH I might just wait until Jay is at nursery lol

10:40 and we're eating crisps and poppets, OOPS. It feels like lunch time :haha: I gess Sundays are for eating crap and lounging about ;) 

I have put it into my basket too, Mummy. Only the 20cm toy or it will get too big to carry around lol. He asked for a Waybuloo Nok tok so I'll be getting him that too, bless him. I do want to spoil him this year but he has SO much stuff already and I have nowhere to put it, I'm not sure what to do! lol 

Also I've just looked at my weekly bump photos and my bump hasn't grown :wacko: :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah I see :) lol UB I'm sure they'd of mentioned it to you if he wasn't in? 

I used to be like that Carly. I hated been alone on a night, we went from living in an apartment all one floor to a three floor house so on a night time I got scared :blush: but now it's heaven having the bed to myself lol. Especially while I'm fat and pregnant :haha:

Ub - I eat crap everyday, not just Sundays lol! To be honest I don't know where I will put all the stuff I have got Madeleine but I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it lol. (My motto for everything ;))


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB we were eating chocolate and cookies in bed at 9 am :haha:
I sorted through katies toys the other day and bagged up a load to go in the attic. 2 weeks until her birthday! I can't believe my baby will be 4!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm cookies!! 

Bless, I think they grow up so fast. Are you having anymore after this one Carly? :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't see a difference, can you? :huh:




I really want to get a milky coffee with choccy biscuits but I promised myself this pregnancy I wouldn't pig :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Not much of a difference UB but I was the same around that stage, I bet you will find in the next fee weeks you'll pop x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm not sure mummy, I always wanted 2 but oh really wants a boy.
I can see a difference UB, your bump is perfect! Im sure one milky coffee wont hurt! Xx


----------



## ab75

I'm having a milky coffee and a white chocolate chip cookie. Just had a cooked breakfast. 
We were out with the dog at 9am. Then went to asda to get pumpkins. 
Your bump is amazing ub xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, perhaps she'll have a huge spurt at 30 weeks or something but I'm not complaining I quite like having a small bump this time around. 

Milkey coffee and biscuits went down a treat, I had to sneak it into my drink though or Jay would keep wanting to put his mushy biscuit in it :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've done some housework but that's about it. We are all still in our PJs. I've just had a brew and biscuits too :lol:

Baby has hiccups, he's had them for ages poor little thing. 

Carly you could get another girl! :lol: This is Hubby's 4th boy. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh wow four boys!


----------



## ab75

Oh, happy 29 weeks ub !!
Brantano have cuddly woolly's xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is our 2nd Mummy but he has a 10 and 11 year old too. Their Mum went on and had 2 more boys as well. 

I'm really looking forward to being a Mum of 2 boys :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah I see! I guess your OH produces boys ;)

I'd love two boys and two girls, but how lucky would I have to be to get that? :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think we are lucky to have healthy babies regardless of sex :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know that.


----------



## ab75

This one is definitely my last.
I can't go thru the stress again, worrying if it'll stick, worrying if there will be a heartbeat, worrying about movements. I am more than happy that out of 8 pregnancies I am having 2 girls and a boy.
Bought his snowsuit this morning in Asda. So cute and fluffy and baby blue, was only £12 too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab I've looked everywhere for baby blue snow suites!!! 

*runs off to check asda online*


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same Ab! I think we will stop at 2. I can't go through all the heartache again and neither can Hubby.


----------



## ab75

Its the only place I have seen them. All the others were dark green, navy or red!
It has the foldover mitts attached too like on babygro's. I love it xx


----------



## ab75

Bb I know exactly what you mean. I feel so lucky with what I have xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am looking forward to meeting him in January. He is definitely worth every horrible thing we've been through.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Found it!! Thank you :)


----------



## ab75

Are you gonna get it? It really is cute. I like the fact that it has 2 zips on the front so if baby falls asleep and you get back indoors you can just unzip it to save him overheating xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep I'm going to get it because I've searched everywhere and the only blue ones I can find are not the fur ones, and they are the dark blue. I've seen lots of white ones but it would show up any dirt quickly (not that he's going to be crawling around it :haha:)

So yep I'm going to show OH and see if he will agree (sure he will ) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad to be of assistance lol.
My dh has went to bed to try and get a couple of hours sleep as he starts night shift tonight. 
I am going to go to bed when girls fall asleep and watch last nights X Factor xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mine is doing the exact same ab, although he's snoozing on the couch he starts work at 10pm tonight.

I've so much house work that needs doing but all I want to do is sit on my fat bum :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

I'm sitting on mine too lol. Love a lazy Sunday xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've had a whole lazy weekend lol, I'm deciding what I want for lunch, I'm so hungry but nothing's looking appealing xx


----------



## ab75

I skipped lunch as I had a cooked breakfast just before 11. 
Yesterday I had rolls with chicken and sweetcorn and mayo. They tasted amazing lol.
I'm going to peel potatoes for dinner, got beef casserole in the slow cooker xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh they sound amazing! I think I will just go and make a sandwich, I'm not sure what we are having for dinner yet. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I went and bought the snowsuit I found at next clearance the other day... I debated it for ages because of the price but thought stuff it, why not! Then after I bought it oh told me he doesn't like it :nope:
We had pasta for dinner and I think we're just having chicken dippers and wedges for tea :)
My brother came round before with my niece.
I changed the Yankee candle melt in my burner to the Christmas treats one and it smells amazing! I love it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol oh Carly I can't believe he didn't like it :haha:

I think it must just be me because I see people say how good Yankee candles smell but I bought the snowflake cookie one the other week and I can't smell it :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: katie walks round shops picking up candles and smelling them randomly lol, I love them! Vanilla frosting is the one I usually use but iv had the cherry vanilla in my burner for a week or so so swapped it today.
He said he's no good at picking little girls clothes anyway so it's upto me and he didn't say anything until I bought it because I told him I loved it!


----------



## Ziggie

OK. Everyone needs a maternity massage. Zzzzzzzzzz.... So having another before my due date. 

And I love Yankee candles. Used to take the mick out my friend who bought them as over priced wax in pots. Till I bought one.... Yep obsessed.


----------



## ab75

I love the vanilla candles too.
I have Christmas cookie melts that I love but dh hates the smell, lol.
I like the candles that sound like a fire crackling. Can't remember what they are called, woodwick or something like that. 
Glad you enjoyed your massage zig.

Yay for buying your snowsuit Carly.
Dh doesn't like dungarees but so far baby has about 7 pairs.

My little boy is no longer going to be called Owen. His name is Frazer xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I would love a massage Zig! Even on off oh would do but there's no chance of that! Glad you enjoyed it :)

Aww cute name choice ab! Do you think that one will stick :haha: xx


----------



## Ziggie

Frazer is lovely :) we have a boys name, but hate every girl name!!!! Get blurry eyes looking.


----------



## ab75

Yes we are not changing it this time. Frazer feels right. 
Thanks ladies. 
We found girls names easier than boys. Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Everyone says that :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

We had a boys name picked from the start but finding a girls name was hard for us xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's even harder when you already have one of that sex. You've already used your favourite name. :lol: What's boys name did you have?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Definitely, we didn't even discuss names with katie because jon knew that if I ever had a baby girl I wanted to call her katie marie. We had Jacob Jon or Jacob James :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww love the name Ab! 

Asda do some gorgeous clothes don't they for both sex. 

I've found the Yankee tarts are stronger after a while compared to the jars, has anyone else? I might just buy the tarts from now on. I've been looking for frosted snowflake but I can't find it anywhere x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had loads of girls names picked lol.

UB I've never used the tarts? Do you just pop them on a burner then? X


----------



## ab75

Dh is away to work, girls are sleeping. I have just come to bed with a big bag of walkers sensations and a can of pepsi max, lol. Going to watch strictly results then last night x X factor. Sitting propped up right in the middle of the bed. Fab xx


----------



## ab75

Ub I love asda clothes for kids xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, that sounds heaven! I've just ordered a takeaway with OH before he heads off in around an hour and then I will be hopping in the shower and into bed for the night :)

I love having the bed to myself xx


----------



## ab75

Me too. 
Enjoy your takeaway xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We pick our new car up tomorrow once OH finishes his shift! :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been in bed since just after 7. Hubby was watching a film on his phone with headphones in and it drives me mad!


----------



## ab75

Lol bb, that'd drive me mad too.
What did you end up getting mummy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We got the new Astra. It's really spacious too which is what we need xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I think they look nicer than the jars too. 

I'm just munching crap tonight, naughty. It feels so much later than it is :( 

Jay fell asleep on me downstairs at 5:40 but I guess his body clock is still behind. 

I managed to get myself a brand new Avent breast pump for a tenner and that moses basket from Mothercare! got to arrange collection :) x


----------



## ab75

Wow ub, well done you!! Bet you're well chuffed. 
Zara was crying for a bottle from 530pm, lol, she eventually got one at 25 past 6 and was asleep within seconds xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies. :hi:

How's everyone this morning?


I woke up around 5 or 6 times I was so warm last night even with window wide open! Crazy.

What's everyone's plans for today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm tired. Tristan woke up at 5.55am! He usually doesn't get up until 7!

We are off to a local indoor playarea this morning with my friend and her children then I'm not sure for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ziggie

Work!!!! Supposed to finish Wednesday but still got too much to finish off so gonna aim for Monday I think :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies!
I got in bed at 6 with katie to watch a film but we couldn't agree on one so she went to bed at 6:45 and had an extra story instead. Then I watched a film before going to sleep at about 9 :haha: I had an awful nights sleep though, katie kept waking up then the dog was howling in his sleep at 1:30 :-(
I need to go a pick up a few bits from asda today but apart from that we have no plans. Ohs just left for work. I might get some arts and craft ideas online and then have a craft afternoon with katie :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a nice day at the indoor play area BB

Zig I hope work goes ok, bet you can't wait to finish now!

Carly - I don't known if you've ever watched mr maker on cbeebies, but I noticed that he has some art and craft sets out :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :) 

I have to go pay my council tax with a barcode (no idea how) but I'll manage :haha: and then pop Jay to nursery and go to Asda. SO much to do today though :coffee: 

Jayden woke up at gone 6 too, I hate this new time lol. This 'extra hour in bed' lark is balls :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope you manage ok with the council tax ub :)

:haha: I totally agree, I've not had no extra time in bed lol, Madeleine was up around 6.45 so wasn't too bad. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've seen some of the mister maker sets in home bargain but can't be bothered walking that far today :haha:
Katies just asked if we can bake some cookies from her peppa pig magazine too so that can go on our list of things to do today :)


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, 
Dh has just gone to bed so I am going to try and keep the girls quiet!!
Zoe's back to nursery today. Dinner is in the slow cooker and home made soup is in the pot.
I might take the dog out with Zara after Zoe is at nursery. 
The girls got some Mr Maker things b4 but they were a bit rubbish tbh.
They are wanting to play with play doh again. Glad santa is bringing more! ! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow ab! Your like super mum!
I think we're just going to make ghosts and witches :)
I can't wait for katie to get new playdoh either ab.
im just popping the bedding in the washer then we're off to asda :-/ i really can't be bothered but if I don't go soon I won't go at all! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Carly, I just wanted it done so that it's out of the way. Certainly not super mum haha.
Plus Zoe gets lunch at 11:45 ish as nursery starts at 12:20 so I wanted the soup to be ready for her.
Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was just thinking the same Carly! :lol: You are so organised Ab!

I've managed to get us both fed and dressed, emptied the dryer, washed a load of washing and put in the dryer, done my hair and make-up, made the beds and washed the breakfast pots!

Just waiting for my friend to pick us up :)


----------



## ab75

Ah bugger, I remembered to bring my clothes out of our room so I didn't wake dh but I forgot my brush and straighteners. I'll have to sneak in xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Everything sorted and paid, oh it feels good. I have to wait until 3:30 to order Jaydens train table because I won't be in tomorrow for the whatever 1 hour slot they give me lol. It's either I order it now and it comes tomorrow when I'm out or I wait till half 3 and have it delivered Wednesday when I know I'm in.. Arghhh x


----------



## ab75

Its annoying having to wait when you just want ot done now!! Lol. Good feeling paying everything and knowing you are sorted. Did oh get his wages yet?
Xx


----------



## ab75

I think the money off codes are still on for Smyths.
OCT6 for £6 off £50 spend
OCT12 for £12 off £100 spend 
Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness you ladies put me to Shame I've done nothing in my house we just headed straight out this morning lol.

X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww it said it's expired, thank you anyway!

OH had 100 of his wages but that's still 320 short of what he should of got, 'apparently' Pete is giving my OH the rest on Wednesday but we'll see! 

I got a nice soft baguette from Asda today so I might get myself some tomato soup for dinner, I had carrot and coriander last night x


----------



## ab75

Ooops sorry.
You are being really good with what you are eating. 
I'm doing better than I did with the girls pregnancies. With Zoe's I used to make a tray of millionaire shortbread every week and ate loads of it lol. Not doing that this time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've done awful this pregnancy food wise I was great during madeleines pregnancy.

UB - that's not good there's no point him working away from his family if it's not going to end up been worth while at the end of the week. I hope he gets the rest of the money especially now you've another little one on the way xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg I'm exhausted! We haven't stopped all day! We've made ghosts, bats and a witch out of cardboard and hung the from the ceiling in the backroom :haha: and we've made cupcakes and cookies :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

That sounds like so much fun Carly!!! Mmm cookies and cupcakes too lol. 

Today, I am off to the social security office! Wish me lucky ladies! Applying for SS for Riya and insurance to cover her NICU stay since my insurance only pays a certain percentage.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that sounds great fun :)

Good luck kiwi :hugs: how is riya x


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is doing great! Only 5g to go before she can wear clothes. She has been teasing us for the past 2 days. The first night she went up to 1245 (need 1250 to wear clothes). Then last night she did not gain anything. She just loves to tease mommy and daddy lol. Hopefully when we go to see her tonight she will have gained at least 5g!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ahh bless her! I can't wait to see photos in her clothes. I bet her outfits are so tiny! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are any of you any good with Experian Credit Reports?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Nope sorry BB, I dread to think what mine would be like :haha:


----------



## ab75

I get mine from experian bb xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a loan which is 15.9%. We were offered another at 6.3%. We were going to pay the original off and get 2k extra. We only wanted 1k so we could get the car fixed, serviced etc and then pay 1k straight back off the loan (we need to get 2k to get lowest rate). I had no doubt that we would get it. She put it through and it declined. She was surprised too. It said we had a missed payment from something on my credit report. I've just checked Experian and I've no missed payments and all my accounts are green and satisfactory. I've rang the bank back and she said she is appealing it as she can't see why it didn't go through. The only things that it said that could be negative on my account was that we've not settled any accounts (there is one on there that says settled) Typically our biggest one will be paid in full May next year. :dohh: It also says the amount of credit accounts I'm using is high but I've only got my joint account, my own account, 2 loans (1 of which I'm wanting to pay move to the lower interest loan and one that has hardly anything left and due to be paid off in May) and the sofa account which only has £600 left on it. There is nothing I can close. The last thing was "The value of your highest credit limit indicates a higher risk" which I guess means they want my credit limits to be higher!? Makes no sense, hoping the appeal goes through. I'd rather pay 6.3% than 15.9%!


----------



## ab75

My dh was the same when he applied for a different bank account!!!!!
Said he was using too much credit or something but when he enquired it was because his credit card limit had just been increased. It doesn't make sense. Hopefully it will go through after she appeals xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I hope so. There's no reason it shouldn't have gone through. Annoying!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have a good credit report yet still get declined :shrug:

Hopefully he'll get the rest of his money on Wednesday then his weeks wage on Friday, he's coming down to see us at the weekend to take Jayden swimming and hopefully do a bit of Christmas shopping. 

I ordered Jays table at 3:30 and they text to say it would be here tomorrow I was like noooo but luckily I was able to change the date!!

I think this year I'm going to go back on my word about not buying much and spoil him as next year they will have a set amount of money each. Nearly 1 year olds, how scary! :haha: 

I was talking to next doors ex today, she's expecting another child. Apart from the one that lives next door the other 4 are in care or with family members! Her son is starting Jaydens nursery on Wednesday and when I told OH he said right well I'm taking Jayden out, I said don't be ridiculous :dohh: there's key workers there (3) and Jayden loves playing with Samuel regardless about how horrible his parents are lol He really sets his standards TOO high sometimes lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

She's having another child but her kids are in care? Oh my goodness!! 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Yaaaay for ordering Js table. Bet you feel better now that you have that?!
Snap! The girls are getting spoiled this year too. One because our financial situation has changed slightly and two, because next year we will be buying little boys Christmas presents too. Although I will still do my bargain hunting all year lol.
What a shame for those kids. They must feel awful knowing that their mum is popping kids out yet they don't stay with her! Probably better off tho.
Thats good that oh is coming down at the weekend xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did any of you watch the programme about baby P on BBC tonight ? X


----------



## ab75

I'm recording it. Should've been watching it by now but I'm that busy chatting to you that I haven't even switched the tv on yet lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol. Oh it's so sad it breaks my heart! I just don't understand these people who can harm a poor innocent child xx


----------



## ab75

Do any of you feel like your waters are gonna pop? Sometimes Frazer moves in a certain way and I think uh ho, please not yet lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't know what that feel like really, I got my waters broken by the midwife after 24 hours of labour lol.

I do however feel as though he is so low down because I can feel him moving against my pelvis,it's ever so strange xx


----------



## ab75

I am going to go down and switch the tv off downstairs (since I am lying on my bed lol), get wotsits and pepsi max and come back and watch it. I know I will cry tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I did too ab, every time they show his cute little face :cry:

Mmmmm wotsits not had those for years!! Xx


----------



## ab75

You know if you squeeze a water balloon and you feel the pressure and you know its just about to pop? Thats what my waters popping felt like. With Zara I heard the pop too. Was the weirdest sensation. 
Starting to get slightly worried. Lol. I need this little man to cook for a few more weeks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh gosh, you better take things easy ab. Get to bed and stay there :haha: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I keep forgetting things when I post!

Glad Riya is well, Kiwi!

It does feel really good knowing it's on its way now, it said that sometimes they come in the original boxing with the picture on so I will have a cover ready by the door :rofl: 

I didn't see that program, I've had 24 hours in police custody on. 

I'll be popping up to bed after, no doubt little man will wake at gone 6 again! he's so good bless him. If I stay asleep he just lays there and waits for me, it's so sweet. I hate waking up before 6:30 lol When I roll over and look at him I get the biggest smile! (still stealing my bed) lol x


----------



## ab75

Lol, its maybe my bladder thats going to pop. He is doing some crazy moves tonight. Little monster. Can't wait to see him again on Thursday. Find out if he's a little chunk or not xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwwww UB that's so cute!!! Madeleine comes and wakes me up by opening my eyes, literally! 

Do you think he will be a big one ab? 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww bless ub, thats sooooo sweet.
Yip defo have a cover ready lol.
We record 24 hours in police custody so I'll watch it with dh at some point. Did you see the one with the paedophile? Made me angry that he wasn't even bothered about the way he lived and what he did. What kind of sicko shags a cuddly duck!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Probably! ! I think 9lb 13oz.

What are all your ladies predictions for your baby's weights? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes I saw the pedophile one, I missed the bit about the duck though?!? He shagged a duck? What the feck?! Dirty sick *******!!! Ugh!!!


Excuse my French xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe baby and bump covered up my swear word :rofl:

Ab I've no idea, Madeleine was 6lb 12oz 15 days late so I'm not expecting a big one but who knows xx


----------



## ab75

Lol I thought you typed it like that! !
It was a big stuffed cuddly duck with a vagina sewn into it!! Weirdo. And he didn't even bother when he was saying about the videos and photos that he had. Uuurrrgghhh sicko. Needs castrated xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No, I typed the full word lol. Oh my word, that's disturbing!! I seen the bit where he admitted to liking children etc. dirty old twat!! Hope he rots. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is up to 1275g now and able to wear clothes! I Wanted to share a picture with those of you ladies who don't visit the other threads.
 



Attached Files:







10402066_10202949509207425_5566887884011159390_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww that's great news Kiwi, she looks beautiful! 

I watched that one, it was disgusting.

I'm hoping this little one will be a nice 7lber but saying that, Jay was 8lb odd and I had an easy labour x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww riya looks adorable kiwi! 

I think baby will be about 8lb 10oz, I think she'll be slightly smaller than katie but not by much.
I watched that 24 hours in police custody and it knocked me sick! I've recorded last night's and that baby p programme as I went to bed at 8 pm again. I'm suffering really badly with acid reflux at the minute, it's causing back pain like trapped wind between my shoulder blades throughout the day and then as soon as I lie down at night the acid starts rising and I feel sick, it's awful :( it makes me just sleep so the feeling goes away. It's making me feel so fed up :-( me and oh don't get any time together because I feel so rubbish and it's getting me really down... I dont think I can cope with another 9-11 weeks of feeling this bad :-( xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry you are feeling so bad Carly :hugs:. What is that "24 hours in police custody" about? I am always looking for new shows to watch lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks kiwi.
They show an investigation from the start through the whole time the suspect is in custody as they only have 24 hours to gather evidence, questioning etc before they charge or release. It's really interesting :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

It does sound interesting. I am totally going to have to take a look and watch an episode or two to see what I think.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awe kiwi, how adorable does Riya look In her outfit?! Beautiful!!

Definitely give it a watch kiwi it's really good :)

Carly I'm sorry you feel so crap is there anything you can take for it :( x


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is so adorable Mummy <3. 

I am so excited ladies! In about week, I think i can start to try and get Riya to practice latching. Not really sure if its 32 weeks or not but OH and I believe it is. She has already showed some signs. Like opening and closing her mouth, bringing her fingers and hands to her mouth. Sticking her tongue out. Flailing when I am holding her before its feeding time. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I really want things to progress!! Although i do know we are all on her time, so hopefully she will be ready to try!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's really exciting kiwi! She will be feeding and home with you before you know it :) I hope you can get her home for christmas how great would that be x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am hoping with every fiber of my being that we get her home for Christmas! It would be the best Christmas present ever. 

We have thought of so many cute nicknames for her lol. MIL thought of Riya bean, so now we said for halloween she is Riya pumpkin bean, and for Thanksgiving she is Riya Turkey bean lol. For Christmas she is Riya snow bean. Then whenever a song plays on the ride home we sing "Riya Bean bean bean" to it lol. It's adorable <3. I know we are all dorks lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm already on 300mg of ranitidine each night and gaviscon advance as and when I need it and it helped for a while but now it seems to be getting worse again :-(

Kiwi that's amazing! I really do hope it's 32 weeks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha awww! That's sweet kiwi. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi that's so cute that you have nicknames and songs for her :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope it eases for you soon Carly it must be awful. When I was pregnant with M I had awful heartburn every single day but I haven't had it really this time, I think he's really low down to be honest. Madeleine was breech till around week 38. Xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 31 weeks Carly.
I get acid reflux, but not as bad as you. I only get it sometimes. 

Super cute kiwi. 

I hope we all have easy labours xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had really bad heartburn with katie too but this time it seems way worse :-(
Thanks ab! Happy 30 weeks to you!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Thankyou. Final countdown now ladies !! Eeeekk xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooooh 30 weeks ab!!! :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Where is this pregnancy going :( lol

I went through all of baby girls clothes before and oh my god, I seriously have TOO many baby grows and vests! No word of a lie I must have near 80 vests it's ridiculous. I'm going to go through the ones I like the best and sell the rest, they are all newborn and 0-3 so she certainly won't wear them all. 

Jayden is looking through the Argos catalouge telling me which cars he wants :haha:

Best scoot and go make dinner, home made macaroni cheese with a HUGE amount of cheese on top :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm ab that sounds amazing!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh UB im after 0-3 vests and 0-3 & newborn sleepsuits I think so pm me some pics and prices of you want and I may buy some... iv just bought a bundle off eBay but not sure on sizes.
We had a full English for dinner at 1:30ish so ill probably just make katie some tea and some for oh to warm up after work.
Katies supposed to be staying at ohs parents tomorrow night for the first time ever but we found out today that his nephew (7) is staying there all week so we're unsure of were katie will be sleeping. Iv asked him to phone his mum and find out because if she's going to be sharing a bed with his nephew or his mum then I'd rather she just slept another day and she's said that katie will be in a bed on her own and his nephew will share with ohs dad and she will sleep on the sofa. I feel really bad now that his mum's Gunna be sleeping on the sofa just because she's excited to have katie stay over! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ub I just called you ab :haha: sorry! X

Carly I see what you mean with that situation, that's nice that she's excited to have Katie stay over though, bless her.

I've just been on the phone to the midwife, I wanted to ask her if they have things in place for people with no child care and basically they don't so we are having to ask OHs mum to be on standby when I go into labour, I really don't want to labour and birth without OH x


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's always so excited to see her but she's never had anywhere suitable for her to sleep before so it's never been an option but she recently got a single bed for the spare bedroom so it's possible now. I'm abit nervous about it though because they spoil her and she gets away with murder when she's there!
It would be good for local children's centres to have standby babysitters for situations like yours mummy. I'm sure ohs mum won't mind though, and it means she gets to be told straight away when you go into labour :haha:
I'm still unsure who's watching katie lol, it will probably depend on the day/time as to who is available but we will.probs have to give ohs mum a key to the house so she can let the dog out of were gone for a while xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know but I'd feel so nervous with a stranger lookin after Madeleine. She said she doesn't mind she would love too, but Madeleine doesn't know her overly well, well she does but not like a granny figure if that makes sense lol. We made sure she would be ok to come at 3am in the morning for example and she said it was ok so looks like that's sorted out now.

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well that's good then, could she maybe have M for an hour while you and oh go shopping one day or something? So they get to know each other? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a great idea Carly! I will mention it to OH now :)

We go visit his mum every couple of weeks but I think it'd be good for them to spend time together without us there. Great idea thank you :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I hope it works mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sure it will :) OHs mum is brilliant with her so I feel quite confident, and she's more than willing to come to us, I don't want to be worrying about having to get Madeleine all the way to his mums while I'm in labour lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

At least you have a plan in action now... maybe I should at least discuss it with oh :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep you should Carly lol, I put it off for too long but it's crept up on me, 9 weeks away from labour! How did that happen?! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Tell me about it! A guy asked me today how long I had left n I shocked myself a little bit when I said 9 weeks :haha: I think once katies birthday is out of the way and I actually start gettin things organised for baby and Christmas it will fly by! (Hopefully :haha:) Xx


----------



## ab75

Aawww, bless Jayden looking thru argos catalogue lol. These 2 had a Smyths catalogue but they wrecked it.

Glad you have a plan in place mummy. Carly is right, you should let oh's mum have M for a couple of hours soon to let M get used to her. Bet she'll have a great time. 

Thats good that you are getting a night to yourselves Carly.

The girls are going to stay at my mums again on 15th nov. I am looking forward to it this time as I know that they were fine last time.

Getting really sore kicks and punches tonight again. I dropped a tray of sausages that I was taking out of the oven earlier as I got a painful kick. Think he's trying to escape xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah we are going to do that ladies thank you :) and plus it will be good for me and oh to have some time together for a bit.

Oh gosh ab, I can't believe he made you drop the sausages :rofl: little monkey!

I keep getting period type pains tonight, and his movements are ALL so low down it's so strange x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Tbh it's a little strange ab... we have every night to ourselves as once katies in bed at 7 we don't hear from her until the next morning so it's strange that we can go out! I think we're just going out for some food and maybe to the cinema, it will probably be our last night out until I feel comfortable leaving the baby... which if i'm as bad as I was with katie it will be a loong time!

I can't believe you dropped a full tray of sausages because of Frazer's kicked! Little monkey! Xx


----------



## ab75

We're the same. Once girls are bedded we usually don't see them again until morning. That last time they stayed at my mums was the first time they'd stayed over anywhere and I didn't really see the point but we are going to go out for dinner again and maybe go to the cinema too. Like you said it will be our last night out b4 Frazer comes. It doesn't bother me not going out as I like knowing that the girls are ok but it was good for them to stay at their grans. They loved it. 

I can't believe I dropped the sausages either. Luckily they were extra's in case the girls didn't like what we were having for dinner. We had one of those things where you throw everything in the bag and chuck it in the oven, never used it b4. It was fab. Sausage and herb casserole xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy are they braxton hicks? I keep having that too and was going to post a thread asking what braxton hicks felt like.

We're the same ab, proper home birds :rofl: we rarely drink n would much rather have a night in or family day out than a night out somewhere. I usually just get my.friends round to mine for Chinese and wine night if I fancy a drink :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't know, I don't know what Braxton hicks feel like :haha: (I know that's stupid lol)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't either :rofl: im just guessing!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl::rofl:

Are any of you ladies feeling really warm? I've got all the windows open in the house OH thinks I've gone crazy! I'm just so warm! X


----------



## ab75

Braxton hicks are like tightenings in your bump. Mine are every now and again and my bump goes rock hard.
I only really had kinda period like cramps b4 my waters broke with Zara. With Zoe I just felt crap, couldn't actually say what I felt like, just didn't feel right.
Just keep an eye on it mummy.

And no, I am freezing tonight! !

We're the same Carly. We love our family days xx


----------



## ab75

Uuuurrrgh. I just got sick in my mouth after a coughing fit. Disgusting xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got OH to give me a massage on my lower back as it's killing but it hasn't helped. I'm going to go to bed soon so I can have a lay down.

Ewe ab I hate it when that happens it's awful lol xx


----------



## ab75

Hopefully Archie is just lying awkwardly. 
We'll be on labour watch in a few weeks! !!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know, I can't believe it!!! I hope we can all keep in touch once our babies are born xx


----------



## ab75

We have to. Who else will I talk to about absolutely everything xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep, we will have to move this thread to baby club, then toddlers and pre school etc etc ;) xx


----------



## ab75

Definitely xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's okay Mummy :haha:

I definitely want to keep in touch when babas are here! 

I'll either be doing them tomorrow or Thursday Carly so I'll take some pics and PM you! I seriously can't get over how many there is, how many do I need?! 20, 30? I think I had 34 with Jayden and that was plenty. 

I got a video of baby girl moving and she made me curse, it was so painful! I won't be showing THAT video to Jayden or the family :haha: they all seen to be around my belly button recently. 

Watching this snow, sex and suspicious parents cause naff all is on and what the hell do these guys think they look like, one guy thinks he's so sexy when really he looks like he's had way too much botox and a huge gob :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I went over the top with clothes for Madeleine as a baby I refuse to do it this time lol

What channel is that on ub? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't believe we'll have our babies soon!
Mummy I keep going from hot to cold then hot again throughout the day, it's driving me crazy!
I'm just watching the baby p programme from last night xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn't even realize till I sorted them out into the drawers! :haha: 

It's BBC Three :) 

I wish I could record programs again, boo! 

It's going to be so exciting to see who's going into labour next! x


----------



## ab75

Aahhh Carly I forgot I had that recorded. I'll watch it tomorrow night. Won't be awake much longer tonight.
I've got sky sports news on for background noise lol. Bugger all on tv.

Zoe had far too many clothes as a baby too.
Glad I'm not the only one ub. Frazers kicks are sore! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I went way overboard with katie too... we had everything for the first 6 months bought before she was born :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly get the tissues out it's so sad xx

I've come to bed now I keep getting period type pains and back ache so thought I best get to bed.

I think ab will have her baby first ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I disappear for half a day and miss so much :lol: 

Hope you are all doing well! I have just over 11 weeks left. Still feels so far away. I think it may feel more real when I hit 9 weeks!


----------



## ab75

Thanks for that mummy!! Hopefully not for another few weeks xx
I think I'll be sleeping soon.
Hope you feel better soon mummy

Good night ladies xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think ab will be first too... I can't wait to log on n read that one of you ladies is in labour! Xx


----------



## ab75

I won't have time to tell you I'm in labour lol. You might get a quick "waters popped" if I have time haha. 
Hi bb xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I only say that because you had your girls early. Madeleine was two weeks late so I will probably be last :rofl:

Carly did you have Katie on time? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi BB :hi:


----------



## ab75

I probably will be early again xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi BB :)

My mum picked up a little Christmas dress and I was like mother, she's due in January? and she said well you never know, she could come early?! I just thought god no please! :haha: 

Mummy, I had a really bad backache while I was in Preston, literally like labour pains and a hot water bottle helped on my back in bed. 

Speaking of bed that's where I'm off to soon, busy busy day tomorrow!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol your mum has the right idea UB ;) but if your going to Preston for Xmas you don't want baby coming early do You x

I'd use the hot water bottle but I'm too hot as it is, my window is wide open! Lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie was a week late mummy.
:rofl: I hope my labour will be as quick as yours ab!
Me and oh are having serious problems agreeing on were to go for a meal tomorrow :-/


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was5 days early with Tristan and labour was awful!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh. So I was going to sleep until I had a quick nosey on Facebook. Since being pregnant I have a fear of lots of holes. It started when that stupid nipple video came out on Facebook with all the holes. I feel sick just writing it. Anyways, there's another video out. One about bath stuff, it just popped up on my news feed. I now can't sleep and I feel sick. I will no doubt have nightmares tonight now :cry:


----------



## Ziggie

If I don't have mine first I'm writing a letter of complaint!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## ab75

I said the last time we all had this conversation that I thought you would be next Zig. Bloody better be xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: Zig! 
Hope you managed some sleep BB :hugs: I had a massive clear out my friends when I got pregnant and deleted loads of people that share things like that so it's rare for things like that to pop up on my Facebook anymore, thankfully!

Well chewing gum seems to keep my acid reflux at bay when I lie down.... so I now have a packet next to my bed :haha: it felt amazing to be able to watch a film in bed last night without feeling awful!

Baby had her first case of hiccups this morning too! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww cute, Carly! I've not felt hiccups yet.

I had to have the windows wide open last night in bed I was SO hot but yet it was cold out, strange. 

Not looking forward to today, I'm expecting 3 separate deliveries, 1 person collecting some of Jays clothes AND some men coming round to look at the windows that need fixing :coffee: 

Hope you managed to get some sleep BB, I saw an awful photo of a poor newborn baby just dumped, literally. I reported it and yet it's okay for it to stay on FB? Disgusting.


----------



## ab75

You've got a busy day ub. Good luck hiding the train table from Jayden. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly I think it's a virus so half the time people don't realise they've shared it. :sick: I did thankfully get some sleep although I dreamt that my friends sister died. Silly pregnancy dreams!

We don't have anything planned today. It's so cold, I don't even want to leave the house :lol: Tristan woke at 6.30am so he watched Toy Story 3 in my bed so I could have an extra sleep. I think we may have a PJ day today, depends what Tristan wants to do. He always wants to visit people but there's no-one about today plus Hubby has the car. I have no motivation to do anything!

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've seen those disgusting things in Facebook too, I seen the baby one UB it was just terrible :cry:

Have you got to stay in all day then UB? I hate waiting for deliverys :haha:

I'm glad you managed to find a cure for the reflux Carly!! Yay!

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB I've had awful dreams like that I dreamt my dad got killed :( it was terrible!

Today I'm taking Madeleine to nursery and then I think I will order a few more Xmas presents online, I was going to head to the shops and look around but to be honest I really can't be bothered! 

Online shopping is the way forward when your pregnant :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: It is! I need to stop though. I'm running out of money already and only got paid Friday :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep me too, it was pay day today and I just can't help myself. I'm a sucker for amazon, free delivery on orders over ten pounds! I can't get enough :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me too :lol:

I'm doing pretty well Christmas wise for Tristan. I don't think I need too much more but can't stop! The list looks long but it's quite small stuff!

So far I have these - 

2 Hot Wheels Cars 
Disney Pixar Cars 2 Jumbo Roll and Go 
Disney Planes Large Collectable Buildable Figure
Disney Planes Mini Memory Game 
Disney Planes Thumb Flyer 
Spider-Man Boxers and Disney Cars Boxers 
Gone Fishing Game 
V-Tech Switch and Go Dino 
Gatorgoal 
Disney Cars Hoody 
Pop up colour in castle 
Box Set of Level 1 Disney Cars books (10) 
6 Growing, Hatching Dinosaur Eggs 
Lightening McQueen Action Agent 
Dinosaur Magic Painting Book 
Make your own Dinosaur Fridge Magnets 
Brave Mobigo Game 
Model Makers Trucks 
Model Makers Diggers 
What if a Dinosaur Book set (2) 
Dinosaur Time wipe clean activity book
Benedict Blathwayt Picture Book Set (3)
Flashing Planes Wrist Band
Batman 45 Piece Puzzle
Spider-Man Slipper Socks
Lightening McQueen T-Shirt
Hot Wheels Mighty Minus Daredevil Duo
Giant City Car Playmat
Spider-Man Colouring Book
LED Dolphin bath toy
Marble Run
Nano Habitat Set
Mini Board
2 Cars Sunshades
Spider-Man Rescue Helicopter 
Disney Planes Fire Blasting Dusty
Jelly Fish Fairy

I still need to get -

A DVD, was getting Planes 2 but Mum bought it. 
PJs
Roboraptor 
Craft Stuff 

Then anything else I think he will like. I think I need another main toy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that is a great list!! 

How about a train set or something for a main present? 

Toys r us have a half term half price sale on toys!!! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

He already has a train set. The only thing he asked for was cars and that dusty toy. It should be quite big. I think the measurements said 13inch wing to wing. He already had a bike, scooter etc so we've struggled a bit this year. Don't want to get him a tablet or anything yet.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think that list sounds great to me.

Does he enjoy play doh? They do some really good character play doh sets.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He has some but when I've got it out he's not really played with it. I definitely will be grabbing some craft stuff though, he loves crafts! His craft box is overflowing :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh, Tristans just been playing with his Mobigo and it won't stay open! I've messaged VTech!


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies.
My Christmas list is on my tablet and my tablet won't charge! !
I just need to get the big box of playdoh and maybe the happyland cottage for Zara but that's extra as just thought she would like it as she plays with her kettle cottage a lot.

I'm going to go to Matalan this weekend to get the girls new pj's. Had loads of cute ones online xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll have to have a look in Matalan for PJs!

Vtech replied, they said they could replace it with an Innotab. Any idea what an Innotab is? :lol:


----------



## ab75

Sorry bb, its Leapfrog we use in our house xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yesssssss I told you the other day about the loan being declined, the bank appealed it. She's just rang and it's gone through! PJ day is postponed, I'm off into town to sign the paperwork! Can finally stop worrying about getting the car fixed!


----------



## ab75

Yes thats great bb. Sooooo happy for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love matalan for pjs!

Great news about the bank BB :wohoo:
Innotab is like a kiddies tablet, you can download apps and games etc on to it, and they have safe web surfing too :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think! Don't quote me on it :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Great news BB!

I've finally started the Christmas shopping for Jayden, Train set and Abadas DVD :rofl: he cries when it finishes so I thought I'll order him the DVD and he can watch it in his bedroom at any time. I'm going to get him Waybuloo and in the night garden DVD too as he likes them. 

I'm going to have a look through the vests later Carly and yep Mummy I'm in ALL day! drives me mad.

I need to get a cover by the door ready for when the table is delivered in case the photo is on the side of it, I certainly can't carry it upstairs so OH can do that this weekend!

Getting Jayden into nursery today was AWFUL! I mean, it was like he was possessed or something. Kicked his shoes off, crying, rolling on the floor throwing his arms everywhere, it was so embarrassing. Apparently when I left again though he was fine, he stopped crying after! He's such a monster. We have a reward chart now, hopefully that will help x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol. Luckily everything I have ordered has come in a card board looking box so I just ran straight to the garage and hid everything in there lol. 

Aw bless Jayden, it is most likely just taking him a bit of getting used too, hopefully the reward chart will help.

OH just called to say he's on his way back from work so he will pick up Madeleine on the way back. That means I don't have to get dressed again I can stay in nice and warm :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Forget that,he's stuck in a load of traffic looks like I need to shoot out now :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You spoke too soon, Mummy! :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol mummy, you better hurry.

Feels good when you know you've made a start ub.
Hopefully it will be in a plain cardboard box. Ask the delivery driver to put it upstairs for you if you can't manage it.
Sorry J was like that going into nursery. Upsetting for you too. Little monkey stopping as soon as you leave. 
The girls watch abadas. I'm watching mr tumble dvd just now, that man drive's me bananas but Zara likes it lol.

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I made it! Phew! And as I pulled up outside the house OH had just pulled up on the drive, bloody typical lol.

Madeleine loves mr tumble too, he drives me potty but he's great for the kids and the sign language is fabulous so I don't mind having him on :haha:


----------



## ab75

Did oh get his new car mummy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah we picked it up Monday. It's lovely! It's one of those with the stop start engines so I daren't drive it yet :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. I wouldn't either x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, hope you all are well. I'm still feeling sickly and the heartburn is killing me. I've been having some cramping also, so I'm glad I see my ob in the morning. 
I'm so behind you all, I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. We have yet to purchase his car seat travel system. I'm secretly hoping that at one of these baby showers I'm having, we will get some things we need. Or enough gift cards to buy the travel combo. 
For those of you that use breast pumps, which one do you use or recommend? My insurance covers 1 @ 100% and my ob wrote my prescription for a Medela one. I can't decide which one to get.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just use a Tommee Tippee hand pump but I don't really express. I prefer just to BF. 

Omg I've rang round for quotes. They range from £925-£1450! :shock:


----------



## ab75

Swtpnk, hope you get on ok at your ob. Can they give you something for the heartburn? 
I had a tommee tippee electric pump with dd1 but struggled with expressing. I could do it easier by hand but mostly just bf. Sorry if thats not much help lol.

Bb what's wrong with the car? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies, we've spent a few hours at the local farm today as we got a free family ticket so took ohs nephew with us too. It was freezing but they had a great day so it's fine. They're now playing in katies room while ohs in our room on his ps4 n im sat in front of the fire with dog :haha:

We've started the Christmas shopping but it's hard to see how much she has until we've taken her birthday stuff out. Still got quite a few bits I want to get her but have my nieces and nephew to buy for too so don't want to go overboard.
took katie for her pictures to be taken at nursery this morning and she looks beautiful on them :cloud9:
We have the tommee tippee manual this time as I didn't use my medela mini electric much last time but as you'll be going back to work early I would say try to get a double electric if your insurance covers it as it may make expressing easier amd quicker :) you could ask in the breastfeeding forums what they would recommend.
Glad your appeal was approved BB :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks. I had been looking over there but saw no mention of any pumps. 
No, they haven't told me to take anything, but my paperwork says I can have tums, yuck. I usually just have a peppermint every time it ramps up and that settles the heartburn for a while.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ab we had our clutch replaced in April. The mechanic told my BIL that its best to do the flywheel too but my silly BIL never asked us and said no so we now need the flywheel doing which also may mean we may need the clutch doing again because it may have damaged it. The cam belt needs doing too so figure may as well have that done and a service too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that sounds like a fun day. Glad you got some Xmas gifts too :) I ordered more for Madeleine today too, it's good to be organised :haha:

Pink Babi I don't know too much about breast pumps but asking in the breast feeding forum would be a great idea :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh goodness BB that sounds a lot of work, cars are so expensive when things start to go wrong!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I spent 500 to get my car through its mot then sold it like a week later as I'd had enough. I don't have a car anymore and oh doesn't let me use his either :rofl: he doesn't trust me to drive it lol. Iv driven it twice since her got it in January! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well that's katie off to mils for her sleepover... im missing her already! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! I couldn't cope without my car, I've become lazy since having a car though I must admit.

Carly enjoy your piece and quiet, what do you have planned xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I just get oh or my mum to drive me places :rofl: im lucky I live less than a 10 min walk from asda/the bank/nursery etc so it's not a necessity at the moment.

Well oh just going to his friends for an hour while I get ready then we're going for a meal :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I couldn't survive without my car :lol: We should hopefully have it done Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that sounds nice Carly, enjoy your night! :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

SAVE MEEEE. Jayden is crying because bloody cbeebies has finished :haha: all fake of course and that's the worst one! lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Save me too please. Tristan has been a nightmare all day. Won't do anything he is told :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Save me too then, Madeleine has beaten the cat up, tried suffacating the kitten in her duvet and spent over half an hour getting into bed because she needed practically every teddy and doll in the bed with her. So now she is sleeping across the bed instead of down the bed because she can't fit In there with all the teddys.


----------



## ab75

Bloody hell bb thats a lot of work.

Enjoy your night Carly


Lol at you lot. If I'd been logged on an hour ago I'd be needing saved too but they are both sleeping now. Zara went with a bottle at 7. Zoe was meant to be going at half 7 and getting a story but she fell asleep on the couch at 20 past. Dh carried her up for me b4 he left for work. 

I really really want a big bag of maltesers or m&m's or both haha. I am going to make sure I buy some tomorrow and I can snuggle in my bed and eat them lol.
Did you get all your deliveries ub? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab I've loads of chocolate in my fridge, and I mean loads! But I've got toothache so bad tonight I'm gutted I can't eat any :haha: I've been using clove oil to numb the pain a bit but it tastes vile.

If I could send you some chocolate through I would :haha:


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww thanks. I should've got some when I was at tesco. 
Hope your toothache goes soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I did visit the dentist a month back and was meant to go back but it's my own fault for not going, only the thing is they couldn't really do much with been pregnant, they could put a filling in the hole but they didn't know how far the hole went as they couldn't x-Ray so I may even need it pulling out. 

I guess I will find out what the real problem is once I've had this baby lol. Xx


----------



## ab75

I had bad toothache when I was pregnant with Zara. Same thing, they would not do anything but said I had an abcess. I got them to pull it out with no jag or anything. The relief when that tooth came out was absolutely unbelievable xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can imagine, I've had one pulled out before. Maybe I should just ask them to get it out? I wonder if they would do that for me. I suppose it's my tooth :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

I would if it was me. I suffered for days, she said I could take it out but because you are only 8 weeks I can't numb it. I said just do it. Lol. Instant relief. Then I got a bridge fitted free on my exemption lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I just wrote loads and then deleted it! Argh!


----------



## Mummy to be x

But basically I said, I will ask the dentist what they can do :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Hahaha xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy I hope you can get that taken care of. I'm so glad they pulled mine because I would not have made it another day. I love my dentist, he is super nice and the whole office is just friendly. I actually just left there, getting my stitches removed. 
I posted over in breast feeding and so far only got 1 response. I'm going to have to make a decision by Friday :shrug:
Ugh, I'm so glad the work day is over. I'm so uncomfortable there with this constant heartburn. My new bosses drive me crazy, I'm hoping I don't flip out on them with all these hormones. I hate I have to work up until delivery, aside from our Christmas break :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are you taking anything for the heartburn Pinkbabi? I got heart burn real bad with my daughter but this pregnancy has been ok to be honest x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy I'm not taking any meds. The kind they recommended is really gross. I usually just eat a peppermint. It works fairly well but it's not a solution.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we've just got home. Oh is very drunk and has just fallen asleep! We went to his friends after the meal and he had a few too many, I really don't mind though, it was good seeing him have fun and he only drinks like twice a year so it's nice for him....well it was until we got home and he started feeling sick!
Mummy I hope your tooth feels better in the morning!
Ab im like that but with crisps always wishing if bought some while I was out but then as soon as I do I'll eat a whole multi pack :rofl:
Pinkbabi try chewing gum, I swear it's been amazing for me the past couple of days! And a cold glass of milk eases the burn for a short while too which is nice for abit of relief. I was told to each a ginger biscuit or drink ginger tea aswell. I feel for you though, it's awful :-( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gaviscon and Omeprazole didn't touch my heartburn yesterday. I've hardly had any this pregnancy but it is creeping back!

Mummy they should be able to fill your tooth without an x-Ray. Hope it feels better soon :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

My tooth feels ok this morning thank goodness. I'm going to get some straws so I can avoid letting cold water touch it as that makes it begin to hurt. 

Carly it sounds like you had a fab night, how was your meal? Next time you head out you can be the one having a few too many and OH can be looking after you :haha: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nothing worse than a bloody toothache!

I am SO annoyed. I am on the Smyths website and they have this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us...nd-Playsets/Mountain-Rock-Train-Table(0124360) 249.99 down to 99.99!! Sods bloody law mine got delivered last night, I'm seriously kicking myself.

I've found OH a chain which I'm going to get in 2 weeks then get it engraved with S, R ,J , A-J. I want to focus on little mans presents for now! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB how much did you pay for yours? Could you return it ? Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad you had a good night Carly.
I fell asleep watching tv in bed!

Hope you are all ok today. 

Phone them up and return it ub.

As long as Frazer stays cooking until 37 weeks I am allowed a home birth!! Just need to discuss it at my 34 week mw appointment xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We can't find any pumpkins :cry: we've looked everywhere! 

We edged up getting some big light up lantern Type ones to hang around the house. They look pretty cool actually :)


----------



## ab75

My tesco had hundreds yesterday xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Our tesco had none :cry:

Unless OH hasn't looked properly, you know, the more I think about the more I'm believing he never really looked properly at all :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Ours were under the escalator where they put seasonal things. Moved all the big boxes of celebrations etc. Nowhere near the Halloween stuff or the fruit and veg! ! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to send him back out once he wakes up :haha:

I can't believe I've just been to make some lunch, got the bread out the cupboard and OH had hidden some of that cheesy bread right In the back of the cupboard, there was one roll left, can't believe he's been eating them and hiding them from me :rofl: 

Can't wait for him to go back to his little stash and realise it's gone haha! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. He must've thought that you would eat it all. 
Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep and he was correct in thinking that too xx


----------



## ab75

Hahaha xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies, yea we had a great night thanks! The meal was nice, just what we needed! He's feeling it today and he's at work until 11pm :-( iv just ordered a takeaway for me and katie then we're both having and early night as she was up at 5:15 for ohs mum! I think I only managed about 5 hours sleep too so I'm knackered!
Glad your tooth's better mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy your takeaway and your early night Carly :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy, I somehow need to try and keep katie awake until a reasonable time! She's trying to fall asleep on the sofa :-( xx


----------



## Ziggie

4 of us pregnant in work and the first had her baby this morning!! It's making it more real!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly a takeaway sounds amazing right now! Enjoy your early night. 

Mummy that is hilarious. :lol:

Today's been a crappy day at work, I've got in and hubby has sent me for a bath to chill out!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope Katie managed to stay awake Carly x

Zig not long now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB enjoy your bath, definitely put your feet up afterwards if you've had a stressful day :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Great news about the home birth, Ab!

Mummy I paid 80 for the one I have now, Jayden will love it regardless I jst couldn't believe how much it was and what it was on sale for. 

Jay has his nursery photos tomorrow, I can't wait to buy them next week hopefully! 
I ended up ordering OH his present to get it out of the way lol, I just need to get it engraved when it arrives :) 

I've eaten a bounty trio and a fruit and nut but still hungry, I was going to get a take away but I thought I'd look like a massive PIG :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww Madeleine has her photos at nursery next month too, I need to double check the date of when they are.

Mmmmm, I'm deciding what to eat too, but I've a huge bar of dairy milk in the fridge so I'm thinking I will just have some toast and then scoff that :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so hungry, I may just go get a yoghurt and a moose :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do it UB what have you got to loose? :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nothing to lose but I know I've definitely gained with the amount I've eaten :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Snap! I won't get on the scales anymore, no chance lol. X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Work was totally crap today, I barely did any at all. I was so ticked at my dr's office this morning. My appt was supposed to be at 940am, but I didn't actually get to see the Dr until almost 11am and then we only spent 8mins together :growlmad:. I should have charged her for my time wasted. Even baby kicked her when she put the wand on searching for his heartbeat, he was probably upset too, lol.


----------



## ab75

Thanks ub. Hopefully he'll stay put until 37 weeks so I can get the home birth. 

I just had to get up and have a big bowl of cornflakes. Felt sick I was so hungry.

Hope you are chilled out now bb.

Enjoy your early night Carly.

Ooohhh well remembered ladies. I need to hand the form back in for Zoe's nursery photos xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I just compared my photos, first one is 21 weeks and second one is today! Wow! :argh:


----------



## ab75

Wow what a difference when you see it like that. Cute bump xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I never even realised how much I had grown! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow you have grown. Looking good :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

My early night was amazing! Katie went to bed at 6:20 and is still sleeping now! I chilled watching TV for abit and came to bed about 8:30, fell asleep about 9 and then woke at 7:30 so I'm feeling refreshed!
Wow mummy you have grown! Your bump is amazing!
I can't wait to get the forms for katies nursery photos, we are putting some in frames and giving them to family as Christmas presents :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great Xmas present idea Carly!
I'm so jealous of your good sleep, Madeleine didn't get to sleep till gone 8pm and was up at 6.30, I also got up for the toilet to pee around 6 times, blooming nightmare! 

What's everyone upto today then x


----------



## ab75

Wow for that sleep Carly! Wish it was me. Dh just went to bed and I'd love to go to and snuggle up lol.

I'm not doing much mummy. Probably just lazing around until it's time to take Zoe to nursery then Zara and I will take Bailey for a walk xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just had leftover garlic bread for breakfast, then had a shower then had a big bowl of coco pops! I'm feeling so greedy today!
We're just getting ready then oh wants to go to blackpool shopping so we're dropping katie off with my mum for an hour because she hates shopping.
Then this afternoon she's Gunna do some craft with oh while I make a lasagne and do some housework before her superhero party at nursery tonight. 
What's everybody doing for Halloween? Xx


----------



## ab75

Carly that is disgusting lol.

Hope you have a fab day. 

I'll be taking the girls round a few doors tonight and then we are having a little Halloween/fireworks party for them tomorrow night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha Carly, I can't say I've ever had garlic bread for breakfast before :rofl: the coco pops sound good though lol.

Enjoy your shopping, I need to pop out and get Madeleine a little bucket of some sort to put her sweets in tonigh, then we will go trick or treating about 6pm then I think we are going to have some party food or something and that's about it. How about you Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh you already said, your going to the superhero party :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I no ab! It was just shouting me from the box :rofl: 
Aww that sounds lovely :) I bet the girls will love it. 

Is anyone else nervous about the first outing with the new baby? I'm due on the 30th and then on the 9th Jan is my best friends little boys birthday party, at a big play area... and I think it's from 6-8pm! I'm so worried that baby will be so little and just cluster feeding like katie did at that age. Luckily oh will be off work so he will be with me but im abit nervous about feeding in public anyway :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your bound to feel a bit nervous about the feeding in public Carly but it's totally normal and natural. I feel ok at the moment, if I'm honest I'm more worried how I'm going to cope with two children :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

It doesn't bother me feeding in public Carly. I made a point of doing it the day after we got home from hospital, when we wwent to a big shopping centre. After that I just get them out anywhere lol. Well not right out but you know what I mean.
I even fed Zoe at the top table at our wedding between courses lol.
At least in a play area it'll be full of parents who'll have been thru it so nobody should pay much attention xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm at work today. No Dentists in so have snuck to the Doctors about my eyes. They are driving me mad!

Carly if it's a garlic bread pizza then I'm with you, leftover pizza for breakfast is lovely! Now I want some. :lol:

We are off to a Brewers Fayre tonight, Tristan is going to a party there. He wants to go as Spider-Man :)

Sent his Movigo back today, hopefully receive his replacement Innotab soon!


----------



## Ziggie

I'm on maternity leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting!!!


----------



## Ziggie

Hadn't sunk in yet... Come Monday it might!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies, I guess it's just the cluster feeding that worries me mainly. I'm worried about how I'm going to cope with katie and baby on my own at katies bedtime if oh is working :-( I'm sure I'll manage though!
Congratulations Zig! Now it's time to get your feet up before baby arrives :)

My baby is due NEXT month!!! I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh the cluster feeding worries me too. I've bought a sling in the hope I can master feeding him in it so I can at least have my hands free!

How exciting that you are due next month!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv been looking at slings but I have no idea what's best. 
I know BB, I can't believe it :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly you'll do just fine I'm sure of it :hugs:


Yay I'm with you on the baby due next month, how good does it feel to say that??? :happydance: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly I've got a Kari Me. It looks quite basic and easy to use. They are quite cheap too!

Sorry for TMI but I've been laid in bed and just stood up and felt wet, went to the toilet and I have loads of EWCM. Does this sound normal? I sometimes get it after we've had sex but we haven't for 2 days.


----------



## ab75

I want to get a caboodle I think. But it'll mainly be used when we are walking the dog. 
I asked about discharge at my last appt bb. As long as it is normal colour and doesn't smell its fine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

As ab said BB, just keep an eye on it and if anything is out the ordinary call your mw :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy. It feels amazing to say I'm due next month! Even though she probably won't arrive until the month after :haha:
I've had a look on ebay and have a few in my watch list but I don't want to spend a fortune. I'll keep an eye out for any bargains :)
BB I agree with the others, I wouldn't worry about it unless it smells or you've got any pain/cramping xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :) I feel like a first time Mum all over again :rofl:

Carly I managed to get mine for £5 on Facebook! Bargain! One of the lovely Kiddiwinks girls sent me hers too so I have 2 :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mmmmm left over pizza for breakfast. I want some more!!!


----------



## Ziggie

Carlyp1990 said:


> Iv been looking at slings but I have no idea what's best.
> I know BB, I can't believe it :) xx

Most areas have sling libraries and sling meets :) we actually have a sling consultation booked in a couple of weeks!!! Have a Google :) 

I found one near I work on Facebook and messaged then for advice.


----------



## Carlyp1990

BB lucky you! Baby wearing just isn't done were I live:nope: same with cloth nappies and breastfeeding, i'm considered different because these are things I want to do! Luckily my oh is supportive because I don't have the backing of family with breastfeeding... They think it's weird!
I've looked online but I don't think they do a sling library round here, I'll have another look though :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think its really done here to be honest. I hate that breastfeeding is no longer considered the norm :(


----------



## Ziggie

Where are you carly? I think it's the same everywhere really, but if you look you find there's some people doing it. Be the change and set up your own get together :) 

I went to an awesome breastfeeding group run by a midwife. Was brilliant! And all the girls on it have set up a Facebook group!


----------



## Ziggie

https://ukslinglibraries.wordpress.com/

I'd message the one closest to you. That's what I did and the put me in touch with someone who comes to the house :) 

There's also cloth nappy support stuff on Facebook. 

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=72974177849

And tons and tons of breastfeeding support groups. National, international and local meet up groups!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm about 20 mins down the road from blackpool.
They have breastfeeding support groups and are trying to promote it quite abit but other than that There's not much else. I'm a member of quite a few cloth nappy groups on facebook where I can ask for advice etc if I need to so that's not too bad it's just a shame there's nothing more local to me... well not that I've found yet xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies how have you all been? 

Been so busy lately, not stopped!

Been to watch the fireworks tonight and watched a big bonfire. Managed to get the breast pump but I'm not bothering with that moses basket. I'm just going to get a new one because I haven't had a reply off them! ugh x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hey UB hope your ok :)

We're going to a firfirework display on Wednesday, katie can't wait! Hope J enjoyed himself:)
Iv washed and ironed some baby bits I won on ebay today... I dont think iv ever enjoyed ironing so much :cloud9:
Hope u manage to get a moses basket sorted soon! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. 

Glad you had a nice night UB. It's pouring with rain here and it's so windy! I've been chilling out all day mostly. Finished Xmas shopping online for Madeleine so just family to get now.

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies,

It seems abit quiet in here lately!
Hope everyone's ok :flower: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I was thinking exactly the same thing.

How are you today? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm great thanks, iv just had a walk to my mum and dads with katie. It's the farthest I've walked for a while n I was feeling the pain half way here. 
Got my lamb in the slow cooker for when oh gets home ffrom work and I can't wait :) 
how are you mummy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds yummy. 

I'm with you on the walking thing, when we went trick or treating the other day my back felt as though it was going to snap, we'd not even walked far it was terrible, this pregnancy is much harder than my previous one.

We are just at the swimming pool right now, OH has taken Madeleine in while I sit and relax with a drink and a magazine, he's good.

I'm good though thank you :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I get a sort of burning pain at the top of my thigh bone near my pelvis :-( it's horrible. 
Aww that sounds nice hun, katie wants to go swimming but oh is never to keen on taking on her so I don't think he would without me going in and it seems pointless me buying a new costume now!
I'm just watching miracle on 34th street with my Christmas treats Yankee melt burning away and the lamb cooking it's all cosy :)


----------



## ab75

I feel like baby is going to fall out when I walk far lol.
Yay for being cozy Carly.
We are having chicken, veg and gravy for dinner. Meant to be with mash but I can't be bothered to go and peel potatoes so think it'll be with home fries lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what mine is like Carly. Hurts :(

We are having a chicken roast! Hubby is cooking :)


----------



## ab75

I'm in the bath. Dh is making dinner for me getting out xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Haha I just did the same. :lol:


----------



## ab75

Total bliss BB. Love a relaxing bath.
Enjoy your roast xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm roast dinners! I had to settle with a hot dog after swimming :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh hope you all enjoy ladies!
mine was perfect apart from the mint sauce :'( I bought mint jelly by accident :nope:
Oh has just gone for a bath while I wash the pots. I feel exhausted today :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Put your feet up Carly and relax, leave the pots till tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a bit back to front Carly! You should be in the bath. :lol:

We've just spent the last hour getting baby stuff from the loft, car seat, bouncer chair, pram inserts, toiletries box etc. It's getting so real! We figured we best get it out soon so I can wash whatever needs washing and air the rest out!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I need to have a sort out BB and wash all the clothes etc, can't believe how close we are now :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had a long soak last night and he's been at work all day do I don't mind. It's his turn to do katies bedtime tonight too.
We got the moses basket and bouncy chair and ffew bits of clothes down a while ago but I haven't done anything with them since. I'll wash them all along with the pram bits towards the end of the month probably :)
It's all so exciting! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

We are still decorating the nursery!! Been a major job. Electrics, plumbing, new ceiling, plastering. Joys of living in a 300 odd year old house lol but should be painted this week, carpet on the 12th so not far off now!!!!! 

And I'm on maternity leave!!!!!! So might be able to actually keep up with this thread now lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh wow zig you will have to take some photos and post them once it's all done! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Zig that's so exciting! I can't start my nursery until December! Im itching to get in! :lol:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im jealous of you ladies having nursery's! Baby will be in with us and then onto sharing with katie. We swapped rooms with katie at the beginning of the pregnancy and painted her room but before baby goes in I plan on adding some finishing touches :)
What's everyone's plans for today? Katies back at nursery and oh has gone to his parents to go with his dad to collect his new car so I'm just relaxing watching TV for abit before I start the housework :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

I'm not having a nursery either Carly. I said to dh yesterday that I feel unorganised this time and he said that its because we don't have a nursery!
We are due to move in march so will decorate rooms then for the girls and this little man.
I'm not upto much. dh has just went to bed as he was night shift. I am going to gut the kitchen after I take Zoe to nursery xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We got loads of baby stuff from the loft last night so it's operation clean. I'm on my second wash load. Bouncer chair cover came out immaculate thankfully! Im leaving clothes until maternity leave but wanted to wash car seat etc to check nothing needed replacing after being stored for so long. 

My plan is to do housework! I've stripped beds already and just want to start getting organised. Could do with giving our bedroom a right could going over ready for decorating!

Tristan has asked for a den so he's playing under the dining table with his cars and a torch. Should keep him amused for a while. :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

What meals do you all do with leftover chicken? I've got half a roast chicken left from our roast yesterday.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I feel unorganised too ab! But then when I think about it there's not much left for me to do. 
Aww bless him BB! Xx


----------



## ab75

bb,i usually make a curry. or make a chicken,pasta and leek bake with a cheese sauce,thats delicious.

I have everything i need Carly, just doesn't seem the same without a nursery, he just has a wardrobe in the boxroom and his pram etc is in there for now too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That chicken a pasta and leek bake sound amazing ab! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have the recipe please? It does sound good!


----------



## Ziggie

We are pigs, never have much left over lol 

Kitchen is blitzed. Rearranged some stuff so looks much better!!! All the stuff I'd have been doing if I wasn't commuting 500 miles a week. Feels good!!!!!! Just got to hoover downstairs and mop and then I have a mountain of my clothes to sort that have just been dumped on a bed for the past few weeks lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha same here Zig! 
Sounds like you've had a productive morning! Iv had a quick tidy round, need to hoover but it takes so much energy as I have to use the attachment as the bottom bit won't pick up properly :-( xx


----------



## ab75

I just boil pasta until it's almost cooked,throw the chopped leek in for about 3 minutes before you drain the pasta. put it in an oven dish with the diced,cooked chicken and pour over a cheese sauce. only needs to be heated thru in the oven xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm that sounds amazing ab!

I've done zero cleaning today I had to go but Madeleine new winter things, jumpers,hats and coat etc! 

I bought some Xmas candles too ;)


----------



## Ziggie

Priorities mummy ;) can't wait to get my Xmas candles out!!!! 

I've done as much cleaning as I can be bothered to today. Just need to spritz up the bathroom really. I've left the conservatory and store room to the OH as I deem that a boy job as it's damp and cold out there and mainly stashed stuff, cleaning products etc. :lol: My productivity slowed considerably this afternoon lol. I'm not even dressed :D

Going to go swimming tomorrow!! Oh this free time is going to be amazing!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not dressed either and it's 3.20pm. :rofl:

I've done quite a bit in the house but not as much as I would have liked. My body just won't let me! I figure if I gradually do things it will all get done before baby arrives!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I was dressed but now I'm back home I'm in my onesie :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Onesies on a pregnant woman is definitely a funny site ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bet! I don't wear mine because it's a pain in the ass to take off to pee! :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! Yes that is so true but I just love them they're so comfortable, I need some pyjama bottoms that pull up over my bump as the normal ones are really uncomfortable.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I feel like I've done nothing today :-( I started getting some pains when I went to collect katie from nursery so iv just chilled for the afternoon. We're currently watching Horton hears a who and eating marshmallows :haha:
I'm Gunna get katie to bed and then go for a bath I think.
We've got a busy day tomorrow, ohs cars going in the garage to be repaired from when we had the accident last month so we have to be up and out early xx


----------



## Ziggie

The nursery is being painted :D really happy with the colours we've picked!!! Gone for grey walls with green and yellow furnishings!! Brought the cushions/lampshade/blanket in to see them against the wall and I love it :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds lovely zig

Carly relax and keep your feet up Hun. I hope you enjoy your bath :)


----------



## ab75

Sounds nice!


Take it easy Carly, enjoy your bath.

I cleaned the fridge inside and out. Cleaned all the kitchen. Just to mop when the girls go to bed. Dh hoovered the downstairs while I went for a shower. Shaved my legs, that was hard work. Feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball in my pelvis.

Just had dinner, dishwasher is on so time to watch kids tv for an hour xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't feel guilty for resting Carly. We all need it from time to time!

Zig nursery sounds lovely :)

I've had a really productive day. Doesn't look like it but I have. Now just to bath Tristan and put him to bed. 

Still waiting for the garage to call. Think it's going to be after 8pm before its done!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well the bath was a disastar! Got in, felt sick and abit weird so thought it best to get out. Iv got awful lower backache and when I walk I get the burning sort of feeling across my stomach, like when you do too many sit ups, then it eases off again. OH wants me to ring the mw tomorrow because I've been suffering quite a bit the past week but I feel like it's pointless because they can't do anything.
I've told him ill ring tomorrow though to.put his mind at ease xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Get yourself into bed with a hot water bottle Carly, baby might be lying really low or something, I'd definitely give the mw a call though just to make sure. :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would give them a call just to be on the safe side. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ab75

Is it period pain backache or just backache?
I had lower backache,like period pains, on and off for a few days before I had Zoe. 
Get to your bed and relax. Hope it eases off for you xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's like period pains in my lower back and stomach and then the burning is across the top, above my belly button. I'm just about to go and get in bed and hope it eases off.
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ab75

definitely phone tomorrow. 
hope it goes away soon.
goodnight xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG now I'm angry. Hubby picked the car up from the garage last night, now £914 lighter. I've gone to take Tristan to nursery this morning and go to work and it won't go in or out of fear and won't turn on :cry: They are in so much shit when I get hold of them!


----------



## ab75

Omg bb. Hope you get it sorted out xx

Carly, how are you today? Happy 32 weeks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB that's terrible! I thought they where supposed to be fixing it not making it worse?!

Yay for 32 weeks Carly! :happydance: hope your much better today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know right? I'm fuming. 

Happy 32 weeks Carly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely go down and see them about. I'd be so angry. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got to go to work. I'm already late! I've taken my car keys and I'm going to get them to come get the keys from me and go and get my car.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a good idea. I hope they sort it for you and you get some of your money back!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've spoken to them. Very apologetic. He's coming to collect the keys from work and going to sort the car. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope they manage to sort it, and for free of charge!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies. Still abit achey/crampy but loads better than I was last night. We've just been and collected the hire car so now the task is to see how many miles oh can add to the clock before its collected... the last hire car he had for 3 days and did over 900 miles!

He's just gone to meet his mate and they're off for an all you can eat breakfast while I'm at home doing the housework.
BB I can't believe your car's broken again! I would be fuming! Hope they sort it soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad you feel better Carly :)

Do you have much planned for today? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy :)

No not really, just doing some housework and then I need oh to take me to do the food shop later. You? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I will just be doing the house work too, and chilling out today. OH starts work at 3pm so it will be just me and Madeleine for the afternoon.

We ordered our food shop online it's due in the next hour :) my back really hurts if I walk too much so online shopping is my friend right now lol. Xx


----------



## ab75

I am going to be doing most of my food shopping online now, spend a fortune when we go to Tesco and always forget half of what we went for. I am more organised doing it online and it is so much less hassle xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I found that too, when we go In the shop I pick things up that we don't even need, plus if I go to the supermarket hungry the trolley ends up too full :rofl: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave:

A lot of nesting as been going on!

OH has gone back to work now so it's back to reality :( 

His Christmas present came while he was here and I think it's too small!! I couldn't measure his rest or he'd of known lol

Jaydens stocking presents are all sorted now so it's on with the other big gifts!

And how have you all been?!

I'm just munching my pomegranate and watching miracle babies! x


----------



## ab75

Your very healthy ub! I've just eaten a big bag of sensations! !
Can you exchange his present for a longer one? It was a chain you were getting, right??
Aawww glad you are getting there with your shopping. I spent my child benefit on more presents. I need to stop now lol. Thats me skint anyway until I start getting mat pay lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah was just going to say could u get a bigger size?

Wahoooo for shopping glad your getting sorted :) 

I was supposed to watch miracle babies but I've set it to record. I'm laying in bed now lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They only did a 22cm. He had Jays glow stick bracelet on last night so I measured it against that. It's going to be a snug fit but I think he could get it on, I just need to go into town now and find somewhere to engrave it with S, R, J, A-J. I think I'll get him a couple more bits because he needs clothes. 

Jayden was so much better going to nursery today, straight in and played outside. First thing he said when he looked outside was FRIENDS!! :haha: 

I have no idea what else to get Jay apart from his scooter which his Daddy is getting. He's got his train table, play doh and his Abadas DVD. He ended up having his talking Yojojo, oops :haha: I want to get him thinks he actually likes rather than going out and buying things he knows nothing about :shrug: 

and I love my pomegranates! Some nights I can eat 3 :rofl: I need to look for my scales too, I still can't find them!!!

OH put baby girls cot up while he was here too, it's lovely seeing it up! x


----------



## ab75

Wow you are getting well organised,cot built already. lol i have washed all my moses basket bedding and hood etc but have still to put it all together. Might do it today actually when dh wakes up. He is going to take the girls out a walk with the dog so that'll give me peace to do it. I'll post pics after i do it.

That's what I have done with the girls,bought them things that I know will be played with. no point wasting money on random stuff. What about In the night garden toys. Zara keeps picking up the wooly spider from wooly and tig every time we go to tesco,lol,but i think it'll just be a waste of money. I might get the small one for in her stocking xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's exactly what I've done with Madeleine this year. Last yr I bought stuff she never played with so this time I've got stuff I know she will love, Madeleine has the wooly spider she adores that programme and always asks for it when she looks in argos.

I need to start washing baby clothes and things now it's getting so close xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha I don't have a moses basket yet so I wanted it up to make it feel more 'real' so to speak. I am getting some cot bedding tomorrow and hopefully found a bouncer chair that I can get. OH hasn't got anything for baby girl yet, it's me that done all the looking and buying so he can buy the pram, simple as that. 

I have the breast pump and clothes but I think I'm going to give MAM a try this time so need to get some bottles on Monday! 

Is anyone elses babys movements reduced? she hasn't been moving as much as she normally does but when she does move it feels like it's ripping my skin, she seems very cramped lol 

I found my scales today and braved them!! I closed my eyes and I stood on them, looked down slowly and it was on 12 stone! I've gained 26lbs so far. What have you all gained? x


----------



## ab75

I've put on 30lbs!!!! Eeeekkkkk!!!!

I still get some wriggly movement but not as much. Mine are sorer now, like he's trying to escape lol.

I still have to buy bottles but not in any rush to do so. Think my steriliser must still be up the loft and so is the baby bath. I'll get dh to get them down nearer the time or once he's born.
Seen the carrier I want to get and the changing bag so I'll order them next time I get paid xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I Daren't even get on the scales, but now you've mentioned it I'm intrigued as to what I weigh now, last time I weighed at 24 weeks and I weighed nearly 13 stone!! So that was a gain of over two stone, dread to think what I weigh now.

Yeah my movements are more like roles and limbs sticking out now he feels real squished in there lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad I'm not the only one, was going to ring for reduced movements tomorrow it was still the same. 
My start weight was 10 stone, I told my Nan and she said that's too heavy for me? :haha: 10 stone is fine? 

Just placed an Asda order because I really cannot be bothered to walk it :haha: it's just annoying trying to add it up to 25 pounds! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ten stone is fine! How tall are you? 

I always do food shopping online now, my bak really hurts even after walking for a few minutes its terrible, so online shopping is my best friend at the moment lol x


----------



## ab75

I would love to be 10 stone!! Not even going to say what I was but I am 5ft 9 lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Last time I weighed myself I think I'd gained roughly 3-4 lbs but it was different scales to what I originally used so might not be accurate. That was about 3 weeks ago so I'm unsure what ill be at now. I think I weighed about 10 stone 4 before and im 5 ft 4 fingers crossed I'll weigh less after this baby is born! :haha:
We went to iceland this afternoon so that oh could carry the bags to the car. I hate paying for delivery when I shop online because asda is round the corner xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I love Iceland you get some great bargains in there!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My Asdas round the corner too but when I walk now it feels like little lady is going to fall out of my foof :rofl: 

I'm 5ft 6 so I thought that weight was fine! :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's definitely fine UB! Before pregnant I was about 10st 10lbs and I'm only 5ft, if I'd of been taller that would of been an ok weight, so I'd say your perfectly fine with that weight UB xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, just poppin in. I was worried about reduced movements also, but Ive figured now that he pretty much moves less during the day. He is very punchy in the evening especially if I play some music for him. As far as weight, at my appointment last week I still hadnt gained anything. But he is definitely gaining and my measurements are on target so she was fine with it. My first shower is this Sunday, I'm so excited to see how it will turn out. My coworkers are throwing one on the 17th and offered to buy the stroller and car seat, so that will be great. Now I'm just looking forward to my growth scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't think I was overweight before I just wasn't comfortable because I weighed more than I had done before (plus I had a few wobbly bits :haha:)
I get that feeling UB! It drives me mad, or I need a wee as soon as I start walking anywhere :nope:

What's everyone's plans for bonfire night? We have a big firework display that's free and literally round the corner so we're going to that. It started at 5:30 with live music etc but the fireworks don't start till 7:30 so we're going about 7:15 :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds great Carly!! We aren't doing anything tonight because OH is working and Madeleine is shattered from nursery, she's fast asleep in bed bless her. Enjoy your night :)

Madeleines come home from nursery today and as I got her dressed for bed I noticed a huge bruise on her leg, she told me that a boy called Ellis at nursery pushed her off the bike, I'm so angry because nursery haven't told me this, I'm getting quite fed up of them now. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkbabi lucky you not gaining any weigh! :)


----------



## ab75

Thats shocking mummy.

We're not doing anything either. Dh is going to work soon and Zara's going to bed now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm furious, it wasn't just an average bruise either, it's huge right under her bum. 

First some little sod draws on her shoes and now some little sod threw her off the bike. It's like bullying to me. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've just got back :) it was so busy! Because we live so close our street is jam packed with cars! We've all just had a hot chocolate and katie did her sparklers so she's happy. 

Mummy I'd definitely mention it when you next take her! Katie got bit twice in the same week once and we went crazy! They just told us it's a form of communication for some children and the girl that did it has a sister with learning disabilities so she doesn't understand any better! Me and oh, and quite a few other parents kicked up a fuss though and eventually it was dealt with appropriately xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's terrible Carly, there is no need for biting. I understand kids are kids and they can be terrors sometimes but twice in a week now something's happened to her, I will be bringing it up on Monday morning and if anything happens again I might pull her out of that nursery. It'd be different if a staff member came and told me about it but no, nothing got said so it's making me wonder weather staff are picking up on these things.

Aw glad you had a nice evening :) I can here loads of fireworks outside, I love this time of year xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's horrible, Mummy. I would definitely mention something. Jayden told me that Chayce (a boy at nursery) had pushed him into the door and banged his head, I knew about this but I was told the child 'accidentally' did it, then he tells me that this lad pushed him again. He's the one always taking his toys off him, does my head in. It's no wonder Jay never wants to go if that's what happens. He's got a deep scratch on the back of his neck today but I have no idea how he got it because he hasn't got long nails.

We went out on Saturday for fireworks and a bonfire so me and Jay stayed in tonight, he's sleeping through all the bangs luckily lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's terrible isn't it UB? I'd be mortified if M did something like that to a child, but if she ever did i would want to know about it, but it's like the staff aren't noticing these things.

Lol Madeleine slept through all the bangs too, both the cats where snuggled up in her bed with her think they must of been frightend there usually down stairs lol xx


----------



## ab75

God knows how the girls are sleeping through the noise of the fireworks. So loud lol. Luckily they are tho.
I'm in bed with maltesers. Going to watch masterchef xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My cats didn't go outside either but then I can't blame them, fireworks in all different directions! They just slept on the landing. 

I had a go on my Bingo today with a quid and ended up with 13 pound odd so I thought withdraw! that's another present! I was going to carry on playing slots :haha: 

Jaydens currently sticking stickers ALL over his legs :rofl: strange child :shrug: x


----------



## ab75

Well done ub. I'd have kept playing and then been annoyed at myself lol.
Lol I hate stickers, girls stick them everywhere. 
They have got their box of kitchen toys emptied all over the rug, but it's keeping them amused and quiet for now. Going to go to dunelm at the weekend and get the pink plastic drawers to keep the kitchen stuff in as its in a big shallow box just now and that takes up too much room xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't find those pink drawers on the website so I had to go and buy some girly stickers so stick on some plain drawers lol 

Jay went into nursery fine again today, it was so much easier!
Next doors kid has started there now and he's trying to snatch Jaydens Yojojo from him! Jaydens been told to take a special toy in with him so he's got something from home there but I take it from him when we get there because the kids keep trying to take it from him. 

My Asda order came and I was SO looking forward to a glass of cold coke but I accidentally removed it :nope: GUTTED. x


----------



## ab75

aaahhh no, don't say that. They were all reduced when I bought the blue ones a few weeks ago. I really want the pink ones. Hopefully they will have some instore at the weekend,lol,fx.

That's good that J goes in happily again, make you feel better too.

Aaaawww buggar! I'm having pepsi max, I could drink loads of it recently xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww that's good that Jayden went in to nursery well, Madeleine takes a toy with her too, usually a doll.

Oh my goodness nothing worse than looking forward to something and then not getting it, I love my coke in a morning. I couldn't live without it lol x


----------



## Ziggie

The nursery carpet is coming today!!!! I'm excited :D wasn't due till weds but painting is finished so managed to get it early. Means we can build the cot and put the furniture back in there! 

My parents are visiting this weekend and they bought us the cot so really chuffed they'll get to see it :)


----------



## ab75

Baby is doing lots of crazy little movement's. Feels like he's body popping lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not felt baby much today so I'm currently layed on my side on the bed waiting.... Xx


----------



## ab75

Have you been busy mummy? Mine doesn't move much if I'm on the go. Hope he gives you a good hard kick soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I've been lazy all day. I put the Doppler on my stomach for a listen in and soon as I did that he had a good wiggle, it must send some sort of sound waves through or something.

I moved on to my right side instead of left and he give me some kicks then too, so I'm feeling a bit better now xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww Zig that's so cute! Are you posting pics for us to see when your done?

I was doing some drdrawing with katie before and baby was kicking and rolling so much it was hurting! I had to get up and sit on the sofa for 5 mins so she would stop!

Glad he's moved for you now mummy! Little monsters like to give us a fright sometimes I think xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think they do Carly. I guess they just like their lazy days as much as we do ;) haha xx


----------



## ab75

Glad he's been moving mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven't used my doppler since having my 20 week scan, because she moves so much there's not really any need. 

Battery is going to die on the laptop any minute now :( 

Has anyone noticed when they sneeze they get a little stitch? lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't use it either UB and they say it's not a reliable method at this stage of the game but I used it anyway. 

He's not moved at all since I out the Doppler on yesterday afternoon and he's usually really wiggly about 11pm while in in bed but nada! I'm gonna call my midwife now.

UB when I sneeze I just pee :rofl: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Definitely ring your midwife. Hope you are both ok :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks BB.

Did you get your car sorted?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes. It was a bloody air lock. No-one told me this happens with a new clutch and all I would have had to have done was pump the clutch a few times :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

How on earth would you know that, your no mechanic ;) glad it's finally sorted now though :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband knew :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well he is a man after all :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Mummy mine has quiet days too, but that seems to be its patten. I've called the midwife once about it, they take it really seriously. 

Down a cold coke and eat a bar of chocolate. And I find I feel a lot more if I lay on my back, not my side....


----------



## ab75

UB I get a stitch if I cough or sneeze.....and usually pee myself a bit too

:rofl: xx

Hope Archie is just being a little monkey mummy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad I'm not the only one, can't get the hang of kegels :haha: 

I put baby girls bedding on her cot today I'll upload a photo later, I can't stop smiling at it! lol I'm collecting her bouncer chair tomorrow too. 

I've decided to stick with the Oyster pram too but I don't know whether to go for the Oyster 2, it just looks that bit more fancier :shrug: just because there's more room for a buggy board with the oyster and because I'll be out with just Jayden on my own most of the time he can't walk everywhere. The Orb hasn't got much room :nope: 

What are you all having for dinner tonight, I'm going to do hotdogs! mmm x


----------



## ab75

AAAwww thats cute. I didn't do moses basket the other day.

I was going to get a buggy board for when Zara was in the pram for Zoe, but it was the Spin(last version of Orb) and there was none that really fitted properly that would've been comfortable for me to push. Better off choosing Oyster or something else. I do love my pram tho.

As for dinner, I have no idea, it'll just be a freezer dinner tonight. We had hot dogs in a pasta sauce with pasta and garlic bread last night. It was disgusting, I never ate the hot dogs lol. That's what dh wants for dinner tomorrow night,but in buns with chips. Hopefully that'll taste better. Got 3 jars of the bloody things left as they were on offer in Asda xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha I got the tinned ones on offer :haha: I need to go down to the shop and get a bottle of fizzy something but I really can't be bothered :coffee: 

There's a carnival on tonight too and I have no idea if we're going because my mum won't leave her bloody dog on her own, ever! It's as if she's another child. The family can't all go out together because nobody will leave the dogs :haha: stupid :dohh: and the fact there is no way I am going on my own with my Grandad, he'd be a nightmare. :help::sulk: x


----------



## ab75

Lol, I don't like going shopping or anything with my gran. She is partially blind and just wanders off. It's a nightmare, stresses me out. When Zoe was born she always wanted to push the pram,which is fair enough, but she would just wander off with that too if I was in a queue or something, stress lol.

There is a disco at school tonight so I said I'd take the girls, wishing I hadn't mentioned it tho,it is pouring with rain and dh will have the car at work. Only 5 minutes up the road but still!! xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well Archie is fine thank goodness, just come back from the hospital, now heading to the swimming pool.

The first midwife said he was breech but the second mw who was a student said he was transverse, so I've no idea! Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad he is ok. Hope Madeleine enjoys swimming. We are going tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's amazing how quiet it is whole everyone's in school! Fab! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy, I'm glad baby is doing ok. I got a little paranoid this morning also as I couldn't get baby to respond. I'm just finally feeling him bump around now, so no need to call yet. I'm so terrified his cord may be wrapped around him or something. Worrying is almost the worst part of pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's what I kept on thinking Pinkbabi. If your worried though definitely call in, you'll feel so much better afterwards, I know i do x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is ok :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Has anyone heard anything from Kiwi and baby Riya? 

Glad he's okay Mummy, my friends lb is breech and she doesn't feel many movements but when she does it's always low down. 

Little lady keeps pushing her bum out and it's getting so painful! 

Just had the cat scratching the sh*t out of the sofa, wouldn't mind if it's a cheap one but it's costing me 1500 bloody quid! getting sick of these animals:growlmad:

On the up note, OH is FINALLY picking up baby girls pram next Friday I can't wait! :happydance: 

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm watching knocked up eating the whole contents of my fridge :cry: :rofl: I can't help it, I never seem full! x


----------



## ab75

Kiwi posted in her journal today ub. They are doing well. Riya is still putting weight on.
Yay for getting pram,are you getting the pink oyster?
I'm in bed with a pint of milk and a big bag of maltesers xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have kiwi on Facebook they're both doing good :)

Oh I'm always eating my fridge, I eat all day it's ridiculous.

My sofas ruined UB from my cats, it's new as well. Well it's about four months old but they've clawed the hell out of it, Oh was really mad. They've got a scratch pole too but they don't use it! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Neither will mine Mummy! They're driving me crazy.

Milk sounds SO goood right now, my heartburn has been going craaaazy with the crap I've been eating. 

I'll pop over and have a look, I completely forgot about journals. 

So far tonight after dinner I've had a Fry's peppermint cream, Bounty x3, a cookie AND a bloody yogurt and I'm still thinking about getting my other chocolate bar, no no no. 

It's the oyster but with the vogue colour pack, I'm going to buy the carrycot colour pack separate. I like that you can change the colour of it when you please. 

I found the drawers in Dunelm by the way, but no blue ones just green and pink! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We took our cats to the vet and got their claws clipped down and they've not been as bad since.

We can do that with our pram and the colour pack, I love it can't wait to have a baby in it to push about lol x


----------



## ab75

Lol I don't feel as bad now for scoffing the whole bag of maltesers. Must be why us 3 are putting weight on :rofl:

OOhh thats good that you can buy different colour packs.

I have a journal ub. Well I'd be better renaming it ab and mummys journal :haha: (joking mummy)

xx

Ah thats good, I wanted a green set too to put with Frazers blue ones xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha! Sorry ab ;)

I dread to think how much weight I've gained, I daren't step on the scales. Maybe il do it the day I go Into labour, that way I know I can start to loose it the next day lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've never read them before till now. 

I just rang OH after waiting to talk to him practically all day and night and he's still at his Pop's place. They're all drinking and messing around so I couldn't even be bothered to talk to him. I've waited all day and night so what the hell. Anyway I asked about this money they he still owes my Nan, she asked for 50 quid a week until it's paid off and he's not put aside 1 bloody penny for her and it's beginning to f*ck me right off, he was quick enough to give his brother 200 a week but yet won't give my Nan the money she's owed. I'm so annoyed. I won't be getting anything from him this weekend but luckily I have plenty of money. I know what's going to happen, muggins here will have to pay his debt! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's terrible!!! Why won't you be getting any money this week? It's as though he's working away for nothing isn't it. Xx


----------



## ab75

That's not fair, your nan lent him that thinking that he would be paying it back. Doesn't matter if you have money or not. He borrowed it!! xx


----------



## ab75

mummy,I love that pic of Madeleine on your avatar, makes me smile every time I see it. Her hair is amazing xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well he got back Wednesday for work, no work Thursday and half a day today and apparently he's not getting paid for tomorrow which frankly I think is BS. He said he's had to pay his phone bill but yet that doesn't cover his wages. I just don't think he tells me the truth. He's worked up there for nearly 9 weeks and I've had probably just over 100 off him. I feel sick I am so angry with him! My Nans been waiting months for this money to be paid back :growlmad: He's sold the van and she doesn't even know!!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww thank you ab :hugs:

UB that is not on, just over 100 pounds in a nine week period? What on earths he been doing with the money?! If my OH was working away from us all week I'd expect a nice wage packet at the end of the week, otherwise I'd be worrying what he was doing with the money.

I can't believe he's not payed your nan a penny back, but he can spend money on booze and get pissed? That's not fair. Your nan didn't have to lend him that money but she did xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah she obviously thought he'd give it her back, as did I. He's had that car paid off now for about 3 weeks so that should of been 150 for her but nope. She won't accept money from me though. Every time I mention it he says 'I'll sort it' but he hasn't. I am going to give her 50 tomorrow simply because I feel like utter crap because of what he's doing. That money was out of my Nans funeral fund. But yeah, he can finish work and go to his dads for fireworks and beers and enjoy himself. 

I can go without him giving me money as long as my Nan gets back what she's owed. It's either that I or I pay her back and when he does eventually pay me to give it her I'll keep it :shrug: x


----------



## ab75

What's the point in him working away if you are all not benefiting from it? Totally unfair on you. And your nan xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bloody hell that's terrible he needs to show some respect towards your nan, tell him not to bother coming home until he's paid your nan off UB. Terrible it is xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It is. When I go to see her I can tell she's annoyed but she won't take it out on me because he's the one who borrowed it. I've just text him saying there was still things I needed to talk to him about tonight after waiting practically all day. Have fun with whatever it is you're doing, I'm going to bed. I've heard nothing back but apparently his phone hasn't been switched back on yet :shrug: 

I'm so annoyed I'm off to take a rennie and go to bed. Get to collect baby girls bouncer chair tomorrow :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that's so unfair he acts like a child, he's the father if your children and your back home alone caring for them, he shouldn't be ignoring any texts off you, or if he has his phone off he should be finding a way to communicate with you.

It's really not fair on you at all :hugs: I don't know how you put up with it all xx


----------



## ab75

I'm going to try and get to sleep too.

Ooohh bouncer chair, ub you are getting organised now.

Goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Night ladies xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Slowly but surely lol, I've got it all myself so OH better not mess this woman around about the pram or no doubt I will be buying THAT too! 

I'm not contacting him today, if he doesn't text or ring me I won't be doing it first. He wasn't even bothered last night that he hadn't spoken to me all day. I am tempted to have my phone on silent! 

How's everyone this morning?! Goodness me my throat felt like it was on fire last night! x


----------



## ab75

Good morning!

Hopefully he won't let you down with the pram.

I have just had cereal and feel like it's gona come back up. I was sick yesterday after breakfast.

I wouldn't contact him today either,but I'm stubborn like that lol.

It's freezing today eh? We are going swimming,I hate going swimming when it's cold outside xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What an ass :hugs:

Ab I'm feeling the same way, really sicky :(


----------



## ab75

I feel ok apart from that. Scared to cough lol as that's how it started yesterday xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :flower:

UB im sorry your having problems with your OH they really can be a pain in the arse sometimes can't they!

Aww ab I hope your not sick again :-(

I feel like I'm constantly eating but it's mainly carrots :rofl: I just love raw carrots!

What's everyone's plans for today? Me and OH are nipping to get katies birthday cake this morning sometime and then at dinner time I'm taking katie to my nans so she can open her birthday presents off them as my nans poorly so can't come to our house to visit as she can't get upstairs if she needs the toilet. I can't believe my princess is 4 tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I forgot to add madams bed yesterday, here it is :)

OH text at 7 this morning but I didn't see it till gone 8, he said sorry etc. He's got the womans address now for the pram and he said he'll be getting it as soon as he finishes work Friday.


I'm popping into town today to see who will engrave OHs chain! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww UB that is soo cute!
I want my cot putting up but it still seems so early! 
I'm glad your oh apologised :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww I like it minus the bumper. The set is lovely. I don't know if you know but bumpers are dangerous? Mines gone straight in the bin!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww that cots sweet!! Love the bedding.

Carly I bet your feeling emotional with Katie been 4 tomorrow, they grow up so fast.

I dont think we are doing much today, OHs been on nights so think it's a day at home today, plus the weather is rubbish.

Ab I hope you stop feeling sick soon.

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I am mummy! She woke up this morning really excited saying that daddy told her last night it's only 2 sleeps until her birthday! So when I told her it's only 1 more sleep now she was bouncing around the room :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww that's adorable. They grow up far too fast x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless her!

She'll be at the bottom of the cot when she's in it anyway BB.

I'm not going into town now, mother has let me down 15 minutes vefore she was meant to come to wsk me to do it another day because it's still raining and she doesn't wan tto get wet, seriously? I was so annoyed we were ready to go out the door! I am going to buy her an umbrella for Christmas just to take the piss x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh UB that's crap can't believe she let you down :( are you not going now then x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well I messaged her because it's cleared up out there and she ignored it. I sent her another and asked again and she said what go where, town? I said yes mum.. she said well can I do my housework first please?! how can you do housework sat on facebook... :dohh: I have to wait for her to call me! ugh x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness :rofl: I hope you manage to go. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I won't hold my breath! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we just got back from my nans, katies so happy with her presents and it's was so nice for her to see my grandparents (I haven't been able to take her for about 6 months) 
I hope you got to go into town UB. There's nothing worse than being let down last minute! Drives me crazy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww that's nice Carly.

I've got a query ladies, I'm just looking at the raspberry leaf capsuals, looking at the ones on holland and Barrett which are £10 for 30 tablets and there is 424 mg of the raspberry leaf extract per one capsual. 

Now the ones on amazon you get 60 tablets for £5 odd but per two capsuals there is 375mg of raspberry leaf extract.

I can't stand the tea it's vile, which ones would you ladies go for?


----------



## Ziggie

I've got these ones mummy

Raspberry Leaf Tea 84 Tablets 750mg https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BPAS2IQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_nTJxub01TBK4J

I've used this brand before. No complaints from me :) plus I checked the dosage out and you can take 3 of these. But I'm only taking one at the moment. Will up to 2 next week.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've just been looking at those zig. They're all the same ingredient right?


----------



## Ziggie

Yeah as far as I know. It's 750mg raspberry leaf, so higher dose and more tablets :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow is that per one capsual?


----------



## Ziggie

They're just little tablets and yep :)


----------



## ab75

I'm not taking rlt this time, baby will end up falling out lol. 

Been swimming, out for lunch then I went for the food shopping while dh took the girls and dog out. Tired now lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to order some of those now then. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab that's true.
Glad you've had a nice day :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Do they help that much? may have to look into them.

I did go into town finally and got madams chair!

I went to the loo before and there was bright red blood, I had a mini heart attack!! I think I may have had an internal hemorrhoid or something I don't know. Baby girl is moving and I'm in no pain so must of been x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would ring your midwife. I was told if I ever bleed to ring straight away. Hope it's nothing!

So tonight we ordered indian, it was awful, full of grease and fatty meat. What a let down! We were going to watch the fireworks but it's poured down all day and is freezing so we've had a cozy night in instead. 

How's everyone?


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'd call your midwife that doesn't sound right.

Ew that's a shame bb. Tonight we are just relaxing, just got Madeleine to bed and OH is working at midnight.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm wrapping presents!
Iv put her easel together and wrapped 4 things n my back is killing me! I'm. Just having a rest before I carry on and baby is going absolutely crazy. I'm regretting relaxing though because heartburn is kicking in but I just cannot be bothered moving! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly she's going to be so excited tomorrow. Did she go to sleep ok tonight or was she too excited? Hehe x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's nothing I can do anyway until tomorrow. TMI I did go for a number 2 so it probably was that:haha::blush:

I am so so so tired so I think I might get an early night. No doubt Jay will still get up at 7! 

What do you all take for your heart burn? I'm just having rennies at the moment x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you not call labour ward for some advice UB ?

I've not really got much heartburn this time so I've not yet taken anything, I took gaviscon with Madeleine though x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> Awww Carly she's going to be so excited tomorrow. Did she go to sleep ok tonight or was she too excited? Hehe x

She went to bed fine mummy! 6:30 she went up, even though she told me an hour before shes never going to bed again... I told her if she didn't go to sleep then it could never be her birthday because her birthday was one more sleep away :rofl:
So then she said after tonight she's never going to bed again so I said we'll santa only comes when your asleep so looks like there's no Christmas this year and she soon changed her mind :haha:

UB im having gaviscon & ranitidine. Milk before bed also helps because it neutralises the stomach acid, as does chewing gum as it produces saliva so pushes the acid back down xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that's so funny, kids believe anything don't they, god love them. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly, Wrapping presents! So much fun! 
UB, I took Prilosec. It was ok, only took off the edge though since it was over the counter instead of prescription. 

All this take of presents is making me so excited! People here have already started decorating for Christmas. MIL is freaking out about it lol because she is like "what bout Thanksgiving?". We passed a house that had lights already and she yells out the window "Thanksgiving called, they want their holiday back!" lol :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha kiwi, that's hilarious your MIL did that :rofl: 

How are you doing kiwi? How's baby Riya? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy 4th birthday to Katie Carly!!! Hope she has the best day xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday Katie :)


----------



## ab75

Happy Birthday to Katie xx

How are you today ub? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are having an excited baby moment. We are talking about when he is born and Tristan being the first to see him etc and writing lists of the things we still need to get. 

I'm stuck on the consumable side of things that we need, so far for baby I have -

*Cotton Wool
*Nappies
*Nappy Cream

We didn't use body washes etc on Tristan so won't this time either but I feel like there is so much more we need. Any ideas please?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I feel a bit like that too BB, how about nappy bags? I know not everyone bothers with those though.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy Birthday Katie!

I want Jayden to see baby girl first too!

I'm okay, it was definitely a hemorrhoid unfortunately. It happened with Jayden too. 

I just had to order some more maternity vests because the ones I have now have food stains on them :( my bump catches the food not the plate :haha: 

I have those repair men coming tomorrow so I sorted Jaydens room out and out of nowhere I was on my knees in the bathroom with the bleach getting into all the little nooks and cracks :rofl: quite enjoyed it actually :dohh: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mummy to be x said:


> I feel a bit like that too BB, how about nappy bags? I know not everyone bothers with those though.

I've still got a massive bag full from Tristan :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Did you get checked out UB?

lol that's hilarious that your shirts are stained :rofl: I wish I had motivation like you today, it's took me about an hour to get off my arse and put some washing in lol x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl:

I don't know where it's come from, it's disappeared now though lol

Well there was dry blood around 'that' area and last night I got nothing from the front when I wiped there again so, I guess from the constipation and pressure that's what caused it :shrug: X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your probably right but I would just give your mw a quick call and let her know to be on the safe side Hun x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She hasn't given me her number so I can't ring, It'll be okay. Just nervous about going for another :rofl:

Just put in another order for Asda because I can't be bothered to go in store lol so lazy. 

Jay is beginning to get tired, he's not sticking to the same thing for very long and moaning, 30 mins and I think we'll go have a bath before dinner, chips and beans tonight lol x


----------



## ab75

Ub, I know how you feel. I tried to have a poo last night and gave up. Was constipated and pushing so hard I thought the baby was going to pop out lol. Still not been. I feel so uncomfortable down there. I need to manage to go soon lol.
Packed my bag. Lol. Pj's, towel, pants, mat pads, breast pads for me. Few nappies, cotton wool, 2 vests, 2 babygro's, hat, scratch mitts for baby. Need to get nappy sacks and a mini shampoo and conditioner and thats it. Hopefully I won't need a bag anyway.
Will do birth plan after dinner.
Girls are writing their letters to Santa tonight, I know its early but I am finished and Zoe keeps adding things so I told her once she writes her letter she can't change it. 
Steak pie and chips for dinner. I can't wait xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ab, nice image in my head there :rofl: haha!!

Ooh I had steak pie the other night while OH was in work it was lovely.

I've just popped baby's onesies in the wash, I have no where near as many as I thought I did!! Their all new born, and I've about 8 or 9. No idea why I thought I had more than that. It looks like I will have to go out shopping tomorrow lol. Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, anytime mummy!!

Any excuse to go shopping. I have a few outfits but they are all 0-3 months or bigger. Need to go shopping after he's born, waiting to see what size he is first xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah that's quite a good idea actually ab. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Were quite lucky because the January sales will be on when the little ones arrive. I have bought all 0-3 clothes, I had newborn with Jayden and they didn't really fit him that well, the sizes seem to vary shop to shop. 

I braved the toilet, try a milky coffee Ab lol. :rofl: 

I did a rough copy of my birth plan today, how exciting! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies! She's had an amazing day :) had loads of visitors and even took her to argos to pick a few toys to buy herself with some of her birthday money. Then we took her on the beach with her new scooter for abit. She went to bed about an hour ago and I think I'll be following shortly! I did plan on tidying round but I have to stay in tomorrow for the plumber coming so ill do it then I think while katies at nursery. 

We have about 10 newborn vests and 2 sleepsuits that we got brand new then about 12 second hand sleepsuits that should be 0-3 but because they've been washed and dried they are the same size as the new newborn ones! Then we have some 0-3 pj's and vests aswell but I don't know what to do about sleepsuits now :-/ i don't want to buy more 0-3 for them to be the same size as newborn when they've been washed. I might just see how she gets on when she's born :haha: 

I've not written a birth plan, I know what I want and so does oh and I've discussed it with my mw but I haven't written anything down. Do you think I should? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm supposed to be enjoying my baby shower right now, but unfortunately people are so unorganized. It was supposed to start 40 mins ago and last two hours. I've been sitting here waiting to be able to go in for about 2 hours. Im really pissed and depressed at the same time. Im just ready to go home now :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no pinkbabi that's crap! I hope you have fun when they eventually let you in xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad katie had a fab day Carly :) I'd just scribble a few notes down for your birth plan Hun.

Pinkbabi that's terrible :hugs:

I just had a call from my brother and the first thing he said was "dads been taken to hospital" well I tell you I've never panicked so much in my life I was in tears, when he finally got to the point it turns out my dads had a bladder infection and he was in so much pain because he couldn't wee, the doctors drained over a litre of urine out of him! They're keeping him in over night because he's on antibiotics and as it's such a bad infection it's a precaution. They're also testing his blood to make sure there is no other infection. He'd been to the doctor twice too and they fobbed him off and said he had flu!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy.
hope your dad's ok, there's nothing worse than a phone call like that! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well his partner called me in the end and I told her not to sugar coat anything and just tell me the truth, she said he's totally fine just extremely exhausted.thank god xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad he is doing ok. :hugs:

I need to go and buy a small baby babygrow to bring him home. All the others drowned Tristan so think I best get that size again this time. Tristan had picked a tiny babygrow for him but comparing it to the one Tristan came home in its rally big so got to let him pick another!


----------



## ab75

What a fright you must've got mummy. Glad he is ok tho.

Glad Katie enjoyed her day Carly.

Zara has decided she is not wearing nappy pants today. She wants to be a big girl. So far she has used the potty twice today. Hope she remembers when she needs a poo lol!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless her! Fingers crossed she doesn't have any accidents!
I am so hungry today! I just want to eat and eat and eat... I really want kfc, chippy and a greasy kebab! I could happily eat them all right now :-/


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad he's okay Mummy, you automatically think the worst with a call like that!

I've been nesting again :rofl: thrown LOADS of toys out, cleared out drawers, cupboards, polished, bleached you name it :haha: I was going to wash little ladys clothes but I realized Jay will be finishing nursery soon so I'm just going to relax for now. It feels so good knowing there's no clutter.

I got my dates wrong too, the repair men aren't coming today it's tomorrow :dohh: 

Carly I've not actually wrote in my book yet just wrote it on a piece of paper to show MW to see if it's okay.

Did it work out in the end pinkbabi? x


----------



## ab75

Do you want to come here and nest ub?
lol, I have done buggar all today. Apart from a washing and making banana smoothies.
When I was fixing the washing Zara had a poo in her potty. Been accident free all day so far. She is doing well xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Only problem with these cleaning moods is by the time it's 2 oclock it feels about 6 and I'm ready for bed lol

Yay Zara! Jayden still sneaks a pull up when he needs a poo lol. Jayden is great with his wees on a potty but I really don't know if he's ready to be taken out with pants on because he doesn't tell me when he needs one x


----------



## ab75

Up until today Zara was the same ub. I sometimes still put a pull up on Zoe too depending where we are going xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that's what Madeleine was like and one day I just thought 'let's do this today' put loads if spares in her bag but surprisingly she was ok. I bet Jayden will suprise you xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I might stay in this weekend coming and keep him in pants with his bottoms all day and see how he goes. I won't rush him because I know he'll do it all in his own time like everything else :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's awfully quiet here :huh::book:


----------



## ab75

It is quiet ub.
How are you today?
I need to shift my arse and go and make some home made soup. Got the heating on and it is making me feel sleepy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I agree :(

Oh ladies I'm in such a dilemma, madeleines screamed and cried for 40 minutes saying she's doesn't want to go to nursery, she was so upset, she's finally gone just now but she was so upset I didn't know if I should of let her stay at home. I've told OH to go chat with the nursery staff and find out why she doesn't want to go, first of all she was saying she doesn't like the lady called Vanessa and now she doesn't even want to go in.

I don't know what to do for the best, it broke my heart seeing her like that :( what would you ladies do? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm okay just feel so sleepy today, how are you?

I have the man here tiling the bathroom but still waiting for the radiator guy to come but he's got until 12:30 to arrive. 

I'm so bored just stuck inside. I ordered Jayden some clothes from Asda last night so waiting to collect them and my maternity vests still haven't been sent yet, ugh!

I'd love a bit of homemade soup! 

Mummy that's what Jay did only he rolled around on the floor refusing to move, kicking his shoes off, hanging onto my legs etc. I still took him in but asked the staff if there was a reason as to why he was like it all of a sudden but he's find now, like a different child. He couldn't wait to get in yesterday x


----------



## Mummy to be x

She'd already settled in though, or so I thought but now this. She was genuinely upset too. I felt soooo bad sending her in I just want to go get her now :cry: xx


----------



## ab75

It's tricky tho mummy, if she knows that you will let her stay off she could do it all the time. But since she was genuinely upset I would be speaking to the nursery. She is maybe getting picked on, the bruise, drawing on boots etc xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That was my thoughts this morning ab, I thought that if I kept her off she'd try it on with me everyday, I'm going to try and talk to her this afternoon and see what's going on, the nursery she went to before she loved, she begged to go all the time even on her days off, I never had no trouble so something isn't right somewhere I just need to figure out how to get to the bottom of it. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww bless her. I hope the talk goes well and she tells you what's the matter. I completely forgot about the bruise too so that makes it more serious. 

The repair men are doing the jobs and omg you should see the state of my lovely clean upstairs :rofl: :( 

The radiator guy has ripped Jays carpet up and floor boards because of the pipes, I could scream :haha: 

Did a little Christmas shopping online again because I was bored, oops. Got OH some Joop! Homme and Jay his Waybuloo DVD. Bit annoyed though because OH still hasn't been able to go and buy anything, it's me that's got everything x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks UB.

Haha oh gosh that'd drive me crazy? Are the repair men easy on the eye or not? :rofl: 

Madeleine used to love waybaloo. Ugh has OH paid any money yet towards things Hun x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies.
mummy I'd definitely speak to M if you can and try and find out why she didn't want to go. Katie used to do it and we didn't think anything was wrong but she's since told us that the aunties used to shout at her :-( it's heartbreaking to think that's why she go so upset.

UB I had the plumbers here yesterday fitting a new shower and as soon as they came I needed a wee :-( I could go either because if I had I wouldn't have been able to flush because they turned the water off.

What soup is it you make ab? I wouldn't mind some soup :)

Well I had a scare last night, had regular contraction feelings for about 3 hours. My bump was going hard to touch and I had cramps in my lower back along with period type cramps. Oh was panicking slightly and I was more worried than I let him see. I went up to bed and when I woke this morning they've stopped, iv still got some cramps but nothing unbearable amd no regular tightenings either. It definitely felt like the early stages of my labour with katie though!

We've just been and bought 2 guinea pigs! Katies been asking for a small pet for ages and ohs mum works in a pet shop and katie is always going in and picking up the hamsters and stroking all the animals so with her birthday money we told her she could buy a guinea pig :) we went and looked at some yesterday and found out more about them and she was so excited! Oh took her to nursery and we've and got 2 so she's got a surprise when she gets home!! Xxx


----------



## ab75

I hope they tidy up ub!!
That's pretty shit that your oh hasn't paid for anything yet!

Hope the talk goes well mummy.

Carly, hope baby stays cooking for another 4 weeks at least. 
Happy 33 weeks.

That will be a nice surprise for Katie. Are you going to tell her when you collect her or just let her see them when she gets home?

Just veg and lentil soup. Never had any stock cubes tho so I'll get some later and just add them. Was going to make carrot and coriander but the girls wanted veg and lentil xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab! Happy 32 weeks :happydance:

OHs just gone to collect her so he said he won't mention them to her and she can just see them when she gets home. 

I'm just waiting for my iceland delivery to arrive :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. Flying in now.

I am so sore after walking Zoe to nursery, it's only 5 mins up the road. Feel like someone has given me a hard kick in the foof,lol.

Aaahhh she will be so excited. The girls want a rabbit, we have said that they can have one when we move maybe.

Just ordered my tesco shop to come on Thur afternoon. Planning on making chicken casserole, chicken pie filling, beef casserole, chilli, mince on friday and stocking up the freezer for when Frazer arrives. Much easier to just defrost something then lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly how are you feeling now? I hope they settle down for you soon xx

OMG Katie will love the guini pigs!! When we got Madeleine the kittens she adored them, they're like her best friends now.

Ab can I come to your house for dinner one day you make some lovely food :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

:laugh2: of course mummy, next time you are passing just pop in lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh thank you :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: You 're welcome. It's only about a 7 or 8 hour car journey away xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She was so excited! She sat and held them and has named them roxie and rosie! We've just been to pets at home and she's bought them a house and some toys too.
She's asking to get them out again but we need to let them settle in and get used to the noises in the house as they're only 7 weeks old. We're going to do one of her craft activities instead before I go and make tea xx


----------



## ab75

Aaaawww that's cute. Glad she was pleased with them.
I am going to put the rice on for the girls dinner just now. They have been wild since Zoe came home from nursery xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha just round the corner then ab :rofl:

Awwwww that's so sweet Carly you will have to take a photo of them and show us :) I love animals! 

We've just made bracelets, I bought the set from morrisons today I've never bought beads for M before but thought if I sat with her she'd be fine. She loved it too :)

My dads finally been allowed home from hospital now, all his tests came back clear he's just got to take anti biotics for the infection so that's a relief! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was just going to ask how your dad is mummy! Glad to hear he's doing better and is allowed home. Katie loves beads! Katie Did her paint your own cupcake trinket boxes, kept her quite for 10 minutes xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly.

Ooh I've not seen those? I usually just sit her down with play doh or painting or colours etc but she did so well with the beads definitely going to have to get more things like that :) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad your dad got home mummy.

The girls had paint your own fairies before. Made a bloody mess with them but loved doing them lol. They are now on a shelf in the living room. Going to look in home bargains and see if I can pick them up more things like that xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ab.

Ahh home bargains! Never thought of that shop, I've not been in there for ages, I always go into b&m stores, I love it in there, we looked at all the christmas decorations in there today, so much stuff and all so cheap! Going to go back at the weekend and buy some bits :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy I'm glad your dad is okay. Carly I hope your feeling better and the contractions stop. 
My shower went pretty good after losing an hour of time. But everything was so rushed close to the end, we didn't get a chane to really look at the gifts or enjoy eating the cake. I was pretty ticked about that because I cut the cake and was trying to get my piece, then all the kids kept coming up. I'm like don't you see this pregnant lady trying to get food? I ended up serving everyone cake and not really eating my piece. All the adults were busy trying to clean the room and put up all the tables before get out the room time. So it was fun but so rushed that I really didn't feel like I got to enjoy it was much. Had it started on time, I'm sure it was have been great.


----------



## ab75

Did you get a lot of nice things at your shower swtpink? Xx


----------



## ab75

I miss b&m mummy. Not one up here. There is a Range opening tho, heard thats really good xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw pink I'm so sorry you felt it was rushed :hugs:

Oh yes I remember you telling me before that you don't have b&m near you. Yeah the range is great too, I love both of them, have you never been to a range before? You'll definitely love it xx


----------



## ab75

Nope. I will probably spend a fortune when it opens up lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

You will! They have some gorgeous things, have you browsed their website? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So much to catch up on. Just a quick update I'm having to spend the night in hospital due to reduced movements and baby girls heartbeat dipping which was abnormal. I had a scan and she is fine but there's something about the placenta they need to check as its under her bum and she's in the breach position. Can't wait to get home &#128543; OH has driven all the way down from Preston too. X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ab we got some pretty cute gifts and some I'm going to exchange for things we need. My office is throwing one on Monday, hopefully it will be a nice time also. One of my friends/coworker has been upset with me ever since I told everyone what we decided to name baby. It makes me very uncomfortable at work around people now when they ask because I get nervous of what they will say. It's like I just wanna punch her face sometimes :haha:, but she's 64 so it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

OMG UB, I hope everything turns out well. Glad you went to the hospital and are getting checked out. Keep us updated.


----------



## ab75

Ub. I hope everything is ok xx

Swtpnk, why would someone be upset, it's your choice xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

UB hope everything is ok!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Goodness UB I hope your ok?! Is that the reason for the bleed the other day? Thinking of you let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope everything's ok UB :hugs: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ab she is upset because her grandson, who is of no relation to us, is named Landon and my husband chose the name London for our son. Mind you, her grandson lives 1700 miles away and we have never met any of them, she was adamant we change our baby's name. So I basically told her it was none of her business and has nothing to do with her and she has no right to be mad about it. Needless to say she is a stubborn old hag, and we are no longer on speaking terms unless work related.


----------



## ab75

Quite right!! How pathetic and immature for a grown woman to act like that.
Glad you are keeping your choice of name, it's lovely xx


----------



## ab75

:hug: ub, been thinking of you all day. Hope you and Aimee-Jo are ok xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm thinking about UB also, now I'm worried if my baby is moving enough. He has not been as active today at all. I keep prodding at him, but he's not making any prods back. I'm glad I have an appointment in the morning.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I sent UB a Facebook message she's ok will let her fill you all in when she pops online :)

Pink definitely get seen if your at all worried Hun xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB just asked me to let you all know that her and baby are fine, there still not sure why baby had a dip in her heartbeat but she's estimated to be weighing around 3lb 15oz at the moment :) 

They are back home now and she will pop online tomorrow :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks for that mummy xx
Swtpink, go and get checked xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No problem ab xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for updating :) Glad everything is ok!

Seems everyone's babies are having quiet spells. I worried yesterday morning but he soon made up for it! I'm sure I read somewhere it's normal around this stage as they have less room left over etc but always better to get checked out. I know I will if need be!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks Mummy, I will. He has moved some since I've eaten lunch. I had a little piece of candy after and that got him stirring. I'm definitely going to mention it to the on call nurse.
Thanks for updating us on UB, glad they are ok and she's back home.


----------



## Mummy to be x

No problem ladies.

I always find a can of diet coke gets my baby on the go. Definitely better to get checked out though if your at all worried. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

When are you ladies putting up the Christmas decorations? :)


----------



## ab75

I always put mine up 1st of December, lol, annoys dh as he would put it up the week b4 xmas xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's what I usually do ab but I want to put them up earlier this year xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

2nd December. My sisters birthday. She died shortly after being born. The whole family have kept it as tradition to put it up then.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh BB so sorry to here that :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry BB :hugs:

I'm doing them 30th Nov this year so when katie comes down on 1st Dec the house will be all christmassy and she will have her advent calendar :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a nice idea Carly.

How are the guini pigs xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :wave: managed to quickly pop online, I haven't been able to read everything but if you ever think baby isn't moving like he/she normally is then get it checked. Even if he/she is moving. 

I will upload the photo of got of Aimee-Jo tomorrow from when I had the growth scan. She wasn't meant to but she gave us a picture to keep a secret lol. Shes got a lot of hair and I'll hopefully be looking at a 7lbs odd baby as she's a nice size now apparently. 

Sorry to hear that BB.

I'll be shopping for decorations at the start of December, I think I'm going to go for white and silver this year as I had gold and red last year :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had gold and red last yr too. Not sure what to have this year though. Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I usually put mine up the day after Thanksgiving here. It's the 27th, so most likely that's when I'll do it, as soon as I get done Black Friday shopping, hehe. 
We had red, gold and green last year. Most likely will do it again, it was so lovely. I'm still trying to talk Dh into putting my outside lights up.


----------



## ab75

Mine are black and silver xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies.

Well my cousin and his lovely partner had their baby boy last night and he's so gorgeous. Now I want my baby even more :haha:

How is everyone today x


----------



## Ziggie

Mummy my friend had her baby boy last night! Coincidence? :D


----------



## ab75

What are they calling him mummy? xx


----------



## Ziggie

My friend has called hers Seb! It's crazy, we've been sat opposite each other in work and she's only 2.5 weeks ahead of me! He was 16 days early!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow zig that is! Also an old friend had her baby yesterday afternoon, so many babies :) 

They don't have a name for him yet though! Xx


----------



## FlatShoes

The beginning dragged, the middle flew by and now its dragging again :( Come on Jan!


----------



## Ziggie

Now I'm the last to go out of work friends and others... I can feel myself starting to get itchy feet!! I want baby to come when it's ready but I'm getting excited to meet it (and actually have a labour experience... Oddly). And I'm convinced I'm going to go quite late.....


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think my tree was gold and brown last year because my front room is brown lol. Hopefully I'll be able to hang some chocolates on it this year... last year the dog ate them before I got chance to hang them up lol! He ate the foil and everything :haha:

The guinea pigs are doing well thanks mummy! Starting to eat out of our hands now too so they must be getting used to us :happydance: katie is still besotted with them!

Glad your ok now UB!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: carly I can't believe your dog ate all the chocolate lol. Hilarious!

Zig there's not long left for you now. Pink or blue is the question though ;)


----------



## Ziggie

I have no idea!!! Excited to find out... Still not sure what baby will be called. Have got boy and girls names, but will have to see what it looks like :D everyone has had really easy labours and I'm starting to think the odds are going against me lol

Might wash my baby clothes today as I'm actually having a lazy one at home :)

And careful with dogs and choccies! Is toxic. Although mine has eaten tons in her life!! Can cause kidney failure.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh I know! I stupidly left them on the sofa while I answered the front door and when I came back in the pack was empty!
He's a crazy dog mummy, I once caught him sat on the cooker licking the roasting tray that I had just used to cook a chicken! I'd only had him about a month then :rofl: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: haha! That's so sweet! Is Katie still enjoying the guini pigs xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea she loves them! She's just playing with playdoh and then she wants to get them out for a cuddle and to feed them some carrot.
what are you doing for the day mummy? We're just having a lazy day! I have to wait for someone to collect the key for the hire car when oh goes to work so thought it's best to just plan on staying in for the day :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww bless her! We are just going to look round the garden centre at Xmas things. I really need new maternity stuff but I don't think there is much point buying anymore now, everything I have at the moment is so uncomfortable is getting too small now. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm the same mummy! I only have 4 maternity tops and 1 dress! I refuse to buy anymore though :haha: I really need a maternity coat but it just seems pointless! I'm wearing one of OHS coats at the minute but it doesn't have a hood so I've adjusted the buttons on an old coat I have so I can still fasten it :rofl: I hate wasting money and it's only 7 weeks or so to go and the only place I really walk to is nursery and katie finishes on the 17th December so fingers crossed I can squeeze in my coat until then :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol at your dog Carly. Mine is really good and wouldn't touch chocolate but if he could get to a baking tray he would, he lies and stares at the oven when I am cooking meat! I think Zara would eat all the chocolate if I put some on our tree, going to try this year tho.

I wear dh's coat when it is raining too, no point buying a new one for a few weeks.

You're making me want to go and get a rabbit and a guinea pig now lol. Need to wait til I move tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me and OH both have a car so I'm not too bothered about a coat at the moment I just pop on a warm cardigan and a scarf.

Lol ab, I thought that about the guini pigs too, OH would probably go crazy if I went and bought guini pigs, he though I was mad getting the second cat :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

My dh would be the same mummy xx


----------



## Ziggie

I just bought stretchy stuff I can wear afterwards!!! I bought some maternity jeggings which I hardly wore and now only wear for dog walking. A maternity denim skirt I live in and will afterwards too I imagine!! And just long vest tops from matalan! 

I can't imagine needing a full maternity wardrobe. I have recently bought some nursing vest tops though!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think he would let me but at the same time he'd be a bit peed off :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bruno eats everything ab! His favourite things are apples lol and he loves cucumber too :rofl: he sits by the kitchen door when I'm cooking and cries! He drives me crackers!! 

I'll go on my laptop later and upload some pictures of the guinea pigs :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

This is katie and roxie...
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/Mobile%20Uploads/20141112_080355_zps76fc5a78.jpg

And this is katie feeding rosie
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/Mobile%20Uploads/20141112_075207_zpsc5d6a148.jpg

Excuse katies hair! This was 7:30 yesterday morning! Xx


----------



## ab75

Katie is gorgeous. Guinea pigs are cute, I like Rosie.
Zoe would love hair like Katies, she's getting there lol but still just past her shoulders xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab! She had her first haircut at 8 months old because it was wild :haha: she's growing it at the minute so she can donate to the poorly princess's so they can make wigs so it looks abit crazy when I haven't had chance to do it! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww Carly she's so cute!! She looks like you I think (I remember you posting a photo of your new hair ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well we have just got back from the garden centre and we popped to b&m, I got some christmas candles, a little christmas tree candle, and two snow men :) they're gorgeous! I also got the air wick mulled wine and cinnamon diffuser, it smells amazing!! 

We had fish and chips at about 2pm so that will be me until some supper tonight and we are now just sat In front of the TV watching a christmas film.

I went to pop some washing on when I come home and as I picked up the box of washing powder it opened at the bottom!! So all the powder fell out all over the floor, couldn't believe it, brand new box too I'd only done about three washes with it :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Thats a really good thing to do Carly xx


----------



## ab75

Weird question ladies. When I have been bending over today I have heard gurgling sounds coming from my bump. Anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hmmm no, I don't think I have ab. like hunger sounds do you mean? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Everyone says she looks like me mummy! She is beautiful though so I take it as a compliment :rofl:

No ab I don't get funny noises really :-/

I had breakfast late (boiled eggs and soldiers) so didn't eat dinner but im definitely ready for some tea now :) dominos have just text me too... I'd kill for a takeaway but with katies birthday and then paying for her nursery photos im super poor this week :-( fishcakes it is! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

She is very gorgeous! Lol Carly, dominoes just text me too!! Buy one pizza and get another for £1. Now that is tempting :haha: 

I love fish cakes I have them with pasta sometimes all chopped up,it's lovely xx


----------



## ab75

Lol mummy. Thats the kinda thing that would happen to me.
Domino's never bloody text me lol. We're having sausage and mash with onion gravy, cabbage and yorkie pud.

I knew you would buy loads mummy!!

Not like hungry noises, it sounds like when water is gurgling in a drain or plughole. It is very strange xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, just a quick update. They monitored me and baby this morning, I think I was there about 2 hours. Everything looked good and his heart rate was great (153). They monitored his heart for about 20 mins and didn't see an activity spike like she wanted to see, so we had to do an ultrasound. He still wasn't moving, so she pressed around on him for a while and he finally budged a few times, so she was happy. Basically she said she doesn't know why his movement has reduced, but she said he was napping during the ultrasound. So I'm okay with the results so far, it was lovely to see how much bigger he has gotten. But I was deathly nervous all night and this morning. So happy to have some info.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Katie is precious Carly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkbabi I'm glad you decided to go and get checked out, great news that baby is doing ok :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks pinkbabi! Glad you got checked over and there are no concerns :hugs:

We had fishcakes with mash and katie had some beans. I love sausage and mash ab! I'm so jealous.

Mummy I love your new pic! I should update one really but im always on my phone so it's too much hard work :haha: I might pop on my laptop tonight though because I need to backup all my photos off my phone incase it breaks! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm that sounds nice Carly, I love fish cakes and mash yum yum.

Aw thanks Carly, I always use my iPad so I just saved a photo off my Facebook and uploaded it :) fancied a change. Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad all is ok swtpnk xx

Dinner was really good. Got acid now tho as I ate too much xx


----------



## natali0

Oh wow! Have you used it yet? I think I'd definitely cave and use it, hmmm I got paid today, shall I order one?! ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

^^ huh?!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think I've done it... I thought it was more effort than that :haha:
I've had to cut my portions right down ab to stop me feeling awful in the evenings :-( I miss eating like I used to.

What's everyone upto tonight? Iv just sewn curious George's head back together and now I'm relaxing watching TV... might go for a shower :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay you've done it looks fab Carly, Katie really is your double!!

You've done what to curious George's head? :rofl: I'm just catching up on hollyoaks and probably have an early night, OH is off to work at 9pm for the night. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Don't ask mummy! She got him for her birthday off OHS mum and dad and he had a hole in his head so ohs mum got me some invisible thread to fix him :haha: We wouldn't normally have bothered so much but he cost about £30 I think! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww I hope you managed to get him back to new again Carly ;) xx


----------



## ab75

Gorgeous pic Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab!
Why on earth were you on here at 5:48 this morning! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. I got up to pee just after 4 and couldn't get back to sleep. Baby was wriggling about. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no :-( I hate when that happens! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies how many times do you get up to pee per night? Even if I stop drinking before bed I'm up at least 6 times to pee. I don't understand it! 

Also when I turn over in bed my stomach absolutely kills, surely that's not right either?

Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. I got up to pee just after 4 and couldn't get back to sleep. Baby was wriggling about. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I get up about 5 times in the hour before I go to sleep and then about 3 times during the night mummy. I do drink alot in the evenings though, usually about 3-4 pints of water/juice after tea and before bed. My bump hurts in the night too, I guess it's just growing! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Does it hurt when you turn over Carly? I get this awful pain and it feels as though I could be sick too. It's every so strange xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea mummy, I dread rolling over or getting up :-(

What's everyone doing today? I need to pop to asda for bread and milk but it's throwing it down :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It must be normal them :( unfortunately!

The suns shining here, but I don't think we are doing much today, probably just do some washing OH will be sleeping as he did night shift last night. Me and Madeleine might watch a christmas film, I recorded one the other day :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly, I love the rain <3. Yay for shopping too!! I always go into the store and come out with way more than I went in for :rofl:

Mummy, that sounds so cute <3. What Christmas movie is it? I can't wait to get Riya home, hoping it is before Christmas so we can snuggle up on the couch and watch one together.


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's called the polar express, not sure if you've heard of that one? 

Aww that would be so lovely to get her home for Christmas, what are the chances? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have heard of that movie and I love it! that is such a cute movie to watch too. I love movies with Tom Hanks in it. That movie is also one of OH's favorites. 

The chances are looking pretty good! If she really is off the cpap for good now, then all she has to do is learn to feed and that only takes a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love christmas movies. There my favourite.

Oh wow that's amazing news. So she could be home with you in a few weeks then? She's such a clever girl!


----------



## Kiwiberry

OH thinks she will be home before my dental operation (getting 4 wisdom teeth pulled on December 2nd). I think he is just wishful thinking but who knows right? Maybe she will pick up on feeding really quickly.


----------



## Mummy to be x

It sounds as though she's doing amazing though kiwi, and sounds like she's certainly gonna be home for christmas! You will be able to get her a little christmas outfit <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

We have already picked her out an outfit!! Attached a photo for you to see. They are both newborn size, but the 2nd outfit is just one we bought for her to wear anytime.

The Christmas outfit on the left has a pair of cute black pants to go with it. It is just hard to see them because they are behind the white onsie and OH was wearing a black shirt that day.
 



Attached Files:







10704058_10202847558498721_7311798448172416308_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww!! They are adorable!! <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Mummy!! We thought so too <3.
I bet you can guess where we got them from lol?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww kiwi those outfits are so cute!
Mummy I fancy watching a Christmas film today too, might snuggle up with the fire on, candles lit, curtains shut and watch one later with katie (if I can get her to come downstairs, shes watching curious george in my bed again :-/) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That sounds so lovely Carly!! 
Maybe some hot chocolate and christmas cookies too?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Are they from carters kiwi? (I'm sure that's how you spell it lol) :haha:

Aww that sounds nice Carly, we have the curtains shut and candles on but we don't have a fire :( that's one thing I wish we did have! 

That's so sweet of Katie in bed watching t.v. I wish Madeleine would do that :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Great idea kiwi!
She can get every episode of curious george one after the other on netflix us so she will just sit for hours if I let her! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

They are from Carter's!!! Don't know how you figured that one out! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah I remember you mentioning carters a few times before ;)

Madeleine would watch Disney junior all day too if I let her. Xx


----------



## ab75

Carters should have Riya as a little model since she has all the clothes that they stock haha.
Just in a cozy bubble bath while dh makes dinner. My hips and pelvis are so sore. Stood for 3 hours making chicken casserole, beef casserole, chicken pie filling, chinese beef stir fry and chilli. 
Girls have got their pudsey pj's ready for putting on after dinner, already been bathed. 
My nephew is singing on CiN tonight so they are excited to watch for him xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh gosh ab that would of killed me standing that long, how on earth did you manage that?! 

Awww really?? That's so exciting I bet the girls can't wait to watch it :)

Enjoy your bubble bath xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm in a bubble bath too :) trying to ease the pain of awful trapped wind while katies watching a curious film. I feel awful today, iv been in so much pain for the past 3 hours that I've done nothing with her :-(


----------



## ab75

Sometimes that can't be helped Carly. I've got the opposite problem tonight, mine isn't trapped!!!
Hope the bath helps. 

They are super excited mummy. Being hyper and annoying lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Ab mines never usually trapped!
I've decided I'm going to watch tv in bed and have cuddles with katie while she falls asleep :)


----------



## ab75

Mine isn't usually either lol. Poor dh. 
Enjoy your snuggles xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha ab!!!

Carly don't worry we all have those days you can't help feeling rubbish Hun. 

I've let Madeleine stop up a bit later tonight we've ordered a dominoes :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katies out for the count already bless her!

Enjoy your dominos mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly it was lovely :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

We had Dominoes last night too!! :D So yummy.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so jealous of you all eating dominos! I had wotsits :haha: 4 bags of them :blush:

I have so much housework to do today but I just can't be bothered recently. The house had a full clean last weekend and it's a tip already :-( I might wash some baby stuff to cheer me up :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw dominoes is one of my faves. We let Madeleine stop up and she had a little pizza but she just got too excited she was running riot lol.

Carly I feel like that too, all I ever do is clean and then the next day it's a tip again. I did what your going to do last week and washed baby clothes, it cheered me up hangin them on the rail to dry :) I might go get some new Moses basket sheets and blankets today and set his bed up :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's just never ending isn't it? Drives me crazy!

Iv washed sleepsuits/vests but I have some of katies first outfits and the cover from the moses basket, bouncer and pram still to do :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep it drives me mad as well, I think it will be double the work once baby arrives lol.

Oh you've just reminded me I never thought to do the bouncer! Better get that done as well then :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :) :wave: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good morning UB. How have you been? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning UB & BB!

How are you UB? You've been awfully quiet xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning BB!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning Mummy, Carly, UB, and BB! 
Only 2 more hours and we will be visiting Riya bean!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a great visit with Riya kiwi :)


----------



## ab75

Hi, just checking in. I am still alive lol. In agony tho, too much walking at shops today. Feet up now waiting on indian takeaway.
Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm here. Crazy evening. Full details in journal. Was not fun standing on the hard shoulder in the dark!


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB I never knew you had a journal, now you mentioned it I have noticed it in your signature!

I will pop over and take a look :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not very interesting but I like somewhere to ramble :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I could do with one too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you! Don't really get time to pop on when OH is here, he's off back to work tonight. He wanted to stay just in case. 

She's been moving as normal now which is lovely, I can now see the difference in her movements from how less active she was to now.

What's everyone up to today? :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im glad she's moving as normal again now :)

I've got some baby stuff to iron and some other housework to do today. I need to write my lists for the hospital bags.

What about you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not much on today. Hubbys kids are here. One is playing football after lunch. I'll probably just do some housework then off to MIL for tea.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are going to take Madeleine to see Santa today, they get a visit to the winter wonderland, then they see Santa, get a present, and get a badge all for £7 so it's not too bad :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds great. Have fun :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you! Will try get some pics :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ooooh I can't wait to see those pictures Mummy!!


----------



## ab75

Yes mummy you could be doing with one, lol. Just kidding, you know I love you really! !
Have fun seeing santa. 

Happy 32 weeks ub. Glad baby is happy again. 

Hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know ab, I'm always hogging up yours :rofl: I reaallyyyy must make one! Xx


----------



## ab75

I honestly don't mind. We use it like a chat room rather than a journal which is why I made it anyway. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know. Your little chat room to chat with your little china men ;) 

:rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :D

I'm finding it a struggle to do everyday things round the house now. Just walking up the stairs is a task. 

I washed half of baby girls clothes today, I actually haven't got that much new like I thought I did. If I didn't have to get so many Xmas presents I'd have everything by now.

Because OH had to come down too when I was in hospital I lost the pram :( :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no UB so oh never collected the pram? :( x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I have the day off today because of the snow and ice we had yesterday. I'm a little disappointed, my office baby shower was supposed to be this afternoon. I was looking forward to it. What's everyone's plans for today? I wash some of baby's clothes yesterday, so I'm just going to relax today while DH is at work.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah that's a shame pink! Well it's 7.15pm here so we have just had our dinner, cheese, tomato and gammon (chopped up) pasta bake :) it was yummy!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That does sound good. I think I'm going to have hubby make some barbecue chicken tonight. I have no idea what sides I want.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm I love BBQ chicken, how about garlic bread and fries as a side? Delicious!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes that would be great, if only we already had some at home. I'll probably make some kind of potatoes with it, and something else.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds good!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That sounds amazing Mummy, I'm always so hungry!

And nope he couldn't get it or it would of cost the same as buying it brand new with how much fuel it would of used so there was no point. I'm leaving it till OH actually has the money or I'm never going to get one. Wasn't his fault though, we didn't know I was going to be kept in hospital over night x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no that's such a shame UB :( sorry you couldn't get it.

The pasta bake was amazing but I've eaten too much my back is killing now, I can't sit still, I keep sitting on the sofa and then back on the ball, then back on the sofa etc. think bed will be my only option soon lol x


----------



## ab75

Happy 34 weeks Carly.

Thats a shame about the pram ub, there'll be another one for you tho xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab!
Happy 33 weeks to you :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish I had more time on here, it's so quiet now! 

What have you all or will you pack in your hospital bag? I havent really got a bag apart from a huge handvag thst I could use. What are you all using too? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi UB.

I know I was wondering where you went. 

I really want to buy a new changing bag so was hoping to use that. Or OH has a big bag I could use. I'm packing things like sanitary towels and breast pads of course, big knickers, a few pj bottoms, night shirt to birth in, I've got some of those mini shampoo and conditioners, ya no the travel ones? Soap free wash, lip balm, spare socks, and of course all baby boys bits and bobs :)

How about you x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I've packed baby's bag so far. Two blankets, two outfits, hat and some booties. I haven't quite decided if ill get me a bag or borrow my mom's suitcase. I'm more nervous about how the weather will be around my induction date. They are predicting a lot of snow this winter and we don't live close to where I'm delivering.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken up wet. It's not hit the bed but I need to change. Please please please says he's kicked me in the bladder and I've just wet myself!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I already said it but I hope your ok BB :hugs:

I sort of packed baby's hospital bag yesterday. I put in:
2 vests
2 sleepsuits
1 blanket
1 cardigan
1 thin hat
1 muslin.
still need to add wipes and nappies.

For my bag im just using a big handbag or mini suitcase and plan on packing:
Thin dressing gown
2 x pj's
2 x nursing bras
3 x knickers
nursing vest top for coming home in
leggings/sweatpants for coming home in
breast pads
maternity pads
Toothbrush
toothpaste
shower gel
Shampoo/conditioner
hairbrush
towel

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB have you had anymore leakage? I'd give your mw a call an ask for a bit of advice :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope everything is okay BB!

I've not started the hospital bag and have nothing for it yet! OH wants me to get it done sooner rather than later just in case. 

Dropped Jay at nursery this morning and he cried for me when I left, it was horrible. I heard him saying where's mummy going? I want mummy! :( He keeps having these weird phases! He was fine when OH was here :dohh: I can't pick him up without the pram either because he just wants to run off and if I don't let him he just sits on the floor, tries kicking his shoes off etc so I have to carry him and I can't do that any more :shrug: 

How are all your bumps getting on? I've had a huge bloom since 29 weeks :o
29 weeks then 32 weeks


----------



## ab75

Bloody hell ub, where did that come from haha. Hope J goes through this phase quickly for you.

I have packed a bag, still have to put clothes in for me but will just wait till i need it as I don't have a lot of mat clothes lol.
pj's for me
3 pairs of knickers
mat pads
breast pads
towel

2 babygro's
2 vests
nappies
wipes
cotton wool
hats 
scratch mitts.

If I need to go to hospital and need anything else then dh will bring it. He'll also bring snowsuit, car seat etc xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wowza UB!!!!! You look fabulous!

Aww bless Jayden I hope it passes quickly :( it's awful when they get upset as you leave it makes you feel so helpless.

Madeleines going to see Santa with nursery today :)


----------



## ab75

I hope she has fun mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ab :)

What's everyone doing today? I've got to wait for the midwife to ring me back with my platelet count results I'm hoping they've gone up! I need to go get Madeleine an outfit for her Xmas concert on Friday too, plus we need a few bits and bobs so I will have to do that at some point. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow UB! I'll try and upload a pic later :)

BB updated on Fb earlier and everything is fine, she had to go to delivery suite and be monitored but it's not her waters.

Katie cried when I dropped her off at nursery today too :-(.
Hope M has a great day mummy!
I'm just staying in doing housework this morning xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw I hope Katie's a bit happier when you pick her up Carly xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for updating Carly. I was shattered once getting home :)

We aren't doing much today. I'm shattered from being up most of the night and I'm full of a cold! Tristan and I are just going to have a bath and put fresh PJs on. 

I think I'm going to crack on sorting out our hospital bags, after last night I didn't realise how unorganised we actually are! I bought his coming home outfits on Monday so that's a start at least! :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy your relaxing pj day! It's so cold out there today wish I could stay indoors in my pjs :haha:


----------



## ab75

I am going to do some ironing and then the girls want to paint and glue later.
Hope Katie is ok Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have the biggest pile of clean washing that needs to be put it away....I can't possibly put it off for a third day :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Enjoyed your nice chilled day with Tristan BB.

Thanks ladies, she was abit clingy yesterday morning too which is unlike her :-( fingers crossed she'll be back to normal soon xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your pj day bb.

I am tempted to just put my ironing pile away mummy and just do it as we need it. In fact I think thats what I'll do :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I always do that ab, I never iron everything at once. Just put it all away and iron as I need it. I know, terrible ;) xx


----------



## ab75

That's what I will do lol, I don't have the energy to stand for a couple of hours ironing xx
Plus Zara empties their drawers so I end up having to re do half their stuff anyway xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! Sounds like a little girl that I know ;) Madeleine is terrible for emptying her draws! She's got a thing about changing her vests at the moment, drives me crackers lol xx


----------



## ab75

Zara drives me crackers too. She is always stripping off and reappearing with different clothes on. I have said she is not allowed to play upstairs today as I can't be bothered keeping getting on at her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It must be an age thing! I've bought Madeleine numerous dressing up outfits (the Disney ones) but she would much rather change her outfits and miss match her clothes than dress up as a princess lol. Xx


----------



## ab75

Zara is now running about naked. I give up lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: whatever makes them comfortable I guess lol xx


----------



## ab75

:shrug: We've reached a compromise, she's wearing big girls pants and a pj top. It's to bloody cold to be naked lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Tristan's sat in a hooded towel, I have to keep telling him to leave his willy alone! Typical boy :rofl:

I only iron as and when we need it. I can't be arsed adding another horrible job to the list of chores I hate :lol:


----------



## ab75

Lol, what is it with kids and clothes?

You have all convinced me to just put the ironing pile away xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: that made me laugh, Jayden does the same. One minute he's fully dressed he goes away and comes back naked! thank goodness it's only at home!

I can't believe how much my bump has grown in 3 weeks, I can definitely feel it though. Everyone is commenting on how big I've gotten. My scales went bust today too so now I can't weigh myself!! :haha: 

I ended up having to go collect Jay from nursery because he was sick twice bless him. He seems okay now but he's not aloud back in now until Monday 

Hope Madeleine has a great time seeing Father Christmas! I would love to take Jayden to see the Christmas lights turned on in my town but nobody to go with :( x


----------



## ab75

Aawww poor Jayden. Zoe is allowed back tomorrow, it's horrible when they are sick. Hope he feels better soon.
We will probably take the girls to see santa in a couple of weeks,the one we went to last year was really good. A local farmer turns one of his sheds into a santa's workshop,it was fab so depending how I am we might go there on 6th dec when my sis etc comes up.
I will need to see when the lights get switched on in town, I just can't be bothered with crowds pushing into my bump xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB can you not go just you and Jayden? im sure he would love some mummy and Jayden time before baby comes :)

were going to a Christmas market on sunday at the local windmill, theyre having a santa and turning on the Christmas lights and having food and stuff so should be good.

katies just playing with lego and doing her disney wheres wally kind of books and im going to have a cup of tea. i hardly got any housework done this morning while she was at nursery. i feel really down at the minute due to loads of stuff weve got going on so i dont feel like doing anything, just sit staring into space most of the time :( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww poor Jayden I hope he's better soon, all these little children are getting poorly :(

Madeleine seen Santa at nursery today she asked my why there is two Santa's because the one at nursery didn't have glasses like the one we saw at the &#373;eek end! So she couldn't understand how they can be two Santa's from the North Pole!! I was gob smacked I didn't know what to say to that lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww Carly sorry you feel so rubbish hun, if I ever feel down in the dumps I make myself clean and do washing and once it's done I always feel much better 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

oh no mummy! katie comes out with things like that all the time and i never know what to say :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> Aww Carly sorry you feel so rubbish hun, if I ever feel down in the dumps I make myself clean and do washing and once it's done I always feel much better
> 
> :hugs: xxx

thanks hun, i did polish and hoover the front room and ive washed the pots and i did all the washing yesterday so thats not bad its just general tidying up that needs doing xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know Carly I was gob smacked lol clever little monkey! 

Get yourself a nice warm bath Carly it might relax you and make you feel a bit better. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Carly.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I could do with a bath. Feeling rather stressed!

I went to put my Asda order in and it keeps saying there's an error with my card details when there isn't :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's strange UB could you try and re register? There was something wrong with asda online the other day because it wouldn't let me OH log in with his details x


----------



## Carlyp1990

katies hyper so i cant go for a bath :haha: plus i have to go out when oh finishes work :(

we're going to have a film and cuddles night so that should cheer me up! might even get some chocolate too :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely get yourself some chocolate :) xx


----------



## ab75

:hug: Carly. Hope everything is ok xx

ub, try and re register xx

Mummy, you are a chocaholic :haha::rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am Ab! It's got to the point where OH will try and avoid the chocolate and sweet isle in the supermarkets! :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe what OH did earlier, he went to morrisons and got some bits and bobs, he has two days off work now so when he came in he said "I fancied a couple of beers tonight and maybe a film if you fancy it babe? Here I got you this!" And pulled out a bottle of red wine! I was like what the heck are you kidding me?! He then said "oh my god I totally didn't even think" 

:rofl: bloody idiot lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: That is something mine would do!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: so now I have a bottle of wine staring at me on the kitchen side, I told OH it can be our celebratory bottle when baby arrives ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh ladies I need a little vent.

This christmas we planned it just to be the three of us at home, I will be two days away from my due date and I don't fancy going anywhere,especially not sat at someone else's house all uncomfortable at the dinner table, I just want to stay home in my pyjamas. We aren't going to my parents like usual for this exact reason, because I just know I would hate it been so agitated.

Anyway, OHs mother asked us if we would like to join her at Xmas for lunch, when OH asked me I didn't know what to say at first, he seemed like he wanted to go but I just had to say if I'm still pregnant (which most likely I will be) I would rather stay and relax at home. I felt awful but I don't want to go! 

Now my problem is that he told his mum he would love to but he will ask me first, so now it's going to look as though I'm the one who's said no I don't want to go. Do you think I'm been selfish?

I just really couldn't think of anything worse than sitting at someone else's house, dressed up, all uncomfortable. Am I been reasonable ladies?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not at all! I would do the same.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hahaha mummy thank you so much! That made laugh... alot!! :rofl:

I'm weird about xmas day anyway tbh, I always think that katie should be able to stay at home and play with her toys so we don't go anywhere. I'm sure his mum would understand xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha your welcome Carly. Hope your feeling better than you did earlier.

Yeah OH said she'd understand, I guess it's just tough if she doesn't lol xx


----------



## ab75

I don't take the girls away from their presents at xmas either. 
You could go in your pyjamas, lol, or ask her to come to yours for breakfast or something. 

Lol. I can just imagine you drooling over your bottle of wine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

To be honest id rather her not, because it wouldn't be just her it would be the whole clang, his sisters too, and one of them is so bloody annoying she drives me insane! :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww Mummy, OH did the same when I was pregnant with Jayden but with a bottle of baileys, I felt like crying :haha: 

and hey chocolate may run out by 2020 so start stocking up ;):haha: 

Jay is much better today but I still couldn't put an order in so I'll have to do it today. I have to go into Jays nursery today anyway and pay for his nursery photos, I can't wait to get them back but I imagine it will take a while? :( 

As for Christmas Mummy if that was me 2 days away from due date I wouldn't be going Preston either! x


----------



## ab75

I bet J's photo's will be super cute. Zoe gets hers taken next week.

Lol mummy, ask her if you can all meet up for lunch after Archie is born xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB are you kidding about the chocolate?!? :rofl:

Aww jays photos will be lovely, you'll have to snow us :) 

Madeleine has an Xmas concert tomorrow she's dressing up as an elf. I will post a pic :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here she is :)


----------



## ab75

Aaaawwww, Madeleine looks so cute. Where did you get the outfit? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got it from asda and the little slippers from b&m!! :) she hasn't taken it off since lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Don't ask why she's sat in the cats bed haha xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, that's sweet xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy she looks adorable xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Love that pic, super cute!

I'll definitely show off his photos, they only cost me 55 quid because my Nan and Mum wanted one too so I get a free 16x12" :happydance: 

I need some ideas for OH for Xmas. I have his chain and Joop homme but because I can I'd like to get him something else, we've only ever really got each other 1 thing. I don't even know what he's getting me, he's not asked :shrug: he does need clothes and shoes.. :toothpick:

I have a serious weird thing going on too, I LOVE brushing my teeth. I have to do it almost every time I go toilet! I could quite easily eat my toothbrush.. when I brush my teeth I'm like ooooh-a WEIRD! :brush: :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB that is soooo strange haha! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We should gget katies nursery photos soon too, I can't wait! They are stunning :cloud9:

For oh could you get maybe just put some money to one side and have a day out shopping in the sales and buy him some clothes? I hate buying clothes just before Christmas as they always have massive sales just after!

That is so strange about your teeth UB! I suppose there could be worse things to like doing :rofl: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Very true, it started a few weeks ago but it's gotton to the point where I'm biting on my toothbrush! Mints and chewing gums are the same, I cant get enough! 

Thats a good idea about the sales, I think I'll do that!

I have that guy coming to finish off the tiling in the bathroom but Jay is still off nursery so he's going to be a handful! He's totally fine yet they still can't let him bsck in until Monday.. X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellooooooo!!! Is anyone in here? :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: it's so quiet in here lately!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm just sitting here bored at work checking out baby stuff online. We had my office baby shower on Wednesday, it was nice and I got several lovely gifts. One of my coworkers made this lovely blanket with little elephants on it. I'll post a pic when I get home, but I just love it, it's gorgeous. So far I think he has more blankets than we will ever use. Plus I like the ones I bought better. I finally bought his stroller and car seat last night. Can't wait to put it together. Now just come on Monday, I finally get to see baby again on the big screen and get pictures every week. 
What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Mummy to be x

It is Carly!
Awww that sounds lovely pink. I don't think you can have too many blankets I used loads with my dd I'm going to get a few with this little man too :)

I'm not doing anything today just cleaned a bit and now I'm relaxing watching the TV how about you x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww pink your so lucky! I'd love a baby shower but no one even acknowledges im pregnant apart from strangers :haha:

I'm just watching TV while katies painting and ohs at work. I've finally had my bath and shower fixed! It's only took since August! :rofl: I have to laugh about it!

I'm going to relax and watch the fault in our stars tonight, have any of you seen it? It's supposed to be real tearjerker so ill probably spend the whole night crying! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not heard of that Carly is it a film? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea, it's a book and a film. Iv just downloaded the book to read after iv finished reading 50 shades of grey again lol. It's handy to have something to read while breastfeeding so I'm getting prepared now and downloading loads of books onto my phone :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh what a great idea!! 50 shades if grey film is out in feb too. I can't wait for that! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I no me too mummy! I think my friends want to go and watch it together but I'd rather stay at home and watch it with oh. I probably won't feel comfortable leaving lucy that soon anyway xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ahhh, I'm so ready to go home now. Another hour and a half and I'm home free. Another co worker brought me a check for $25, so I'm gonna find baby something else on the way home. I think I'll probably pick up my nursing pillow.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd love a baby shower but I have no friends :nope: I've been here for over 3 years and know people but nobody I can have a friendship with. On this estate they just seem to glare and look you up and down like you're trash when they're the ones with the missing teeth!! 

You'll see my area on Neighborhood blues, that massive riot type event that started with a ball is on there too. 

I would of been on but Jay has been a NIGHTMARE today, sent me to tears twice. I have a horrible cold and just feel like death :( x


----------



## ab75

I don't have any friends where I am either ub and only about 3 friends that I keep in touch with from before I moved. I like just spending my time with dh and the girls. 
Hope J is better tomorrow. The girls drive me to tears a lot recently too. Must be our hormones lol.
Hope you have a good sleep and wake feeling better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB :hugs: hope your ok. It's awful when they're been little monkeys isn't it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope ur ok UB.
I have my 2 best friends but they don't live as close to me as they used to and only one of them drives so we don't see each other regularly really, just as and when we can.
I have a couple of other friends too but no one really close by :-(

Well that film had me in tears at the end! It's a good film though! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm sure I'll be okay, just haven't stopped at all today and it took an hour and a half just to get Jay to fall asleep tonight. I can't wait till I have my 3 hours in the mornings back lol. I've had no chance to do cleaning today so tomorrow should be fun :dohh:

Anyone watching I'm a celeb this year? Kendra is annoying me :dohh: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aw UB I hope you get to feeling better soon. I've been here all my life and I don't really have friends here either. One of my best friends lives in another state and we don't really chat very often, my other lives here, but we don't chat very often either. Partially my fault, as it took me and Dh so many years ttcing that I kind of withdrew from everyone and made myself sort of a loner... But I work in an office full of ladies and we pretty much celebrate everything. They've been waiting on this moment for about as long as I have. 
What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm going to visit my mom and niece and nephews. Dh will probably sit around watching college football all day. I might talk mom into going to the shops for a while.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't have any friend either lol, I moved here for OHs job but I just hate been away from family and friends so we are moving back in april.

Glad the film was good Carly :) xx

UB I don't watch I'm a celebrity really xx

This weekend I'm not doing much I don't think, probably visit OHs mother but that's about it I reckon xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

My dh wants his mother to visit and be here for the birth but she lives too far away but we just can't pay for her a ticket right now, it's too expensive during holidays. It's supposed to be rainy tomorrow. I hope I can actually sleep in, but most times baby is up kicking for breakfast around 5am. I can't blame him, it's our usual wake time for work. It's actually kind of scary that his dad's alarm clock actually wakes him in the womb. His starts kicking everytime it goes off.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a few friends but it's hard to see everyone with working patterns etc. Also I don't know if it's my hormones or what but I kind of feel like I'm losing my closest friends. I've felt like that since my losses. They seemed to pull away because they didn't know what to say etc. Now that I'm pregnant and still very scared and cautious I think I annoy them because I won't do a lot of things because I'm so worried about something happening to him. *sigh* I guess time will tell once he is born.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I left all my before I moved to Spain and then again when I left Spain! Since then pretty much been a loner. I miss having close/best friends not just people I'd have a night out with or just have a quick chat in the street you know. 

I was meant to be going into town yesterday but it was raining to decided to go today and it's raining again! Bloody English weather. 

That's good news about you moving back in April Mummy, I bet you can't wait to be near family again x


----------



## ab75

It's pouring with rain here again too, I hate our weather xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww BB that's a shame that people feel the need to distance themselves at a time when you need them :hugs:

UB i couldn't imagine moving to a foreign country!

I'm thinking about nipping to my parents today but it depends on the weather later or if one of them will come and pick us up. It's a tiring 40 minute walk with katie and I get alot of pain on walking but I feel like if I don't walk it's going to get worse :-(
I got a pain yesterday that felt like a muscle ripping apart! It was awful, I cried and felt physically sick with it :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's sunny here today, shock horror!

BB that is sad that they've distanced them selves in a hard part of your life. Tough times tell who your real friends are though I guess x

Carly could you walk a little while and maybe have some cash spare for a taxi if you need one? Definitely don't force yourself to walk though you'll do more harm than good Hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy :flower: ill probably just ask my dad to come and get me :haha: saves me paying anything! Then I can get oh to pick me up on his way home from work :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds like a better idea Carly :) hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good idea Carly :)

I'm not sure what we are doing today. Hubby is just at his Dadd testing the thermostat on the car. No idea how long he will be so I'm going to crack on with washing. I've 1 darks, 1 whites and 1 load of bedding to do so not much! I've stripped the beds but hate remaking them so will probably leave for Hubby to do! I'm hoping if he's done soon enough that we can go and look at wallpaper for our bedroom!

We should have rid of the Bunkbeds the first week of December being the nursery will be free! :happydance: A lot of our stuff will need to go in there to begin with whilst my FIL decorates our bedroom but then it's operation get ready for baby! :shock: Eeeek!


----------



## Ziggie

I'm not working now and I STILL can't keep up with this thread. It's crazy :lol:

I'm nearly 37 weeks!!! Can't believe it. Actually starting to feel slow and huffy and puffy. And huge. But overall not bad :) starting to think about the birth a lot and meeting this little baby :D I can't decide if this time has gone quickly or slowly but I do know the last 2 weeks have flown!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow how exciting! I can't wait to get to term!


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB I love going to look at things for the home! It's one of my favourite types of shopping.

Zig I can't believe you've only a few weeks to go!

Do any of you ladies feel anxious about the birth? I keep getting awful feelings that something's going to go wrong :( I still can't imagine having my baby to actually hold! I had an awful dream last night where I gave birth alone and it all went terribly wrong :cry:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg Zig I can't believe your almost 37 weeks! Not long till you will have your baby!

Has anyone else been getting lots of comments on there bump recently? I had a woman in the pet shop almost pass out when I said I still had 6 weeks to go :rofl: and the joiner that was round yesterday complimented me amd asked how long I have left then stated that I had a pretty impressive bump and that I'm all bump and haven't put weight on anywhere else... He then told me his grandson is 5 months old and his daughter put weight on everywhere... im sure she wouldn't thank him for that!
its strange though because my bumps measuring smaller this time than what I was with katie! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww mummy im sure it normal to think like that! You had a difficult birth last time too so I'm sure that's playing a part in how you feel. Just be reassured that you won't alone and every birth is different :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I've not had many comments Carly, OHs mum said I wasn't that big to say I've five week left where as I feel huge, my sister says I'm huge :haha: but that's about it really. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It seems everyone I meet lately wants to discuss my bump or speculate whether she will come on Christmas day :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly :hugs:

Oh no I hope she will wait till after Christmas Day, do you think she will be early? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Nah I think I'll go over like with katie.

Omg I'm having an all you can eat day today! So far iv had toast, a full pack of cookies, an orange, 2 chicken fajita wraps and a yoghurt... I need to stop going to the kitchen! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Carly I'm doing the same, I've already had my toast and then I made so e ryvitas and now I've opened a box of celebrations! OH had hidden them from me in the car and said he's keeping them in the car because I will open them if they're kept in the cupboard, well yesterday Madeleine let me in to a little secret, that her and OH had been scoffing the chocolates in the car, I opened the tub and they where half eaten the cheeky git! So I've opened a brand new box and he can't say anything now :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha mummy! The cheek! Me and oh ate nearly a full tub of heroes last Saturday night, then me and katie finished them off on the Sunday :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know! I couldn't believe it, I was like are you bloody serious you cheeky sod, he didn't know what to say :rofl: 

Mmmm I love heros!! Can't wait wait to get all the christmas food in, love doing that :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ugh, I got a serious pain in my right side standing in line at the grocery store. It hurt so bad I had to drop down to a squat. Dh had the nerve to tell me to get up, because I'm pregnant and I'm embarrassing him. Umm hello, your not the one in pain here so don't tell me how to deal with it :growlmad:. I think it just might be ligaments, because it's still hurts daily and only on the one side. 
It's rainy and stormy today, I actually love it. But I love stormy days anyway, they make me want to cuddle up.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pinkbabi if my OH said that to me I'd of kicked him where it bloody well hurt and asked him to stay stood up and not move a muscle. I hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yea, I really wanted to smack him a good one. 
Mummy, have you started having Bh contractions yet?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink I did the exact same thing when shopping the other day. I was in so much pain I just crouched down to ease it for 2 mins. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh. Anothe shit weekend doing naff all! :growlmad:


----------



## Mummy to be x

No, I feel like the only one who hasn't experienced Braxton hicks! How about you pink?

Aww BB have you nothing planned?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's my husband as per usual. We were all getting ready to go pick wallpaper and because I had put the dryer on without pairing the socks he said he couldn't go because he had no socks so yet again we are all sat watching TV whilst he plays poker on his bloody phone! I am sick and tired of it. I can't remember the last time we actually did something!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope you don't mind me saying this, but that is ridiculous! How old is he? :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I totally agree. He's just so lazy at weekends. He never wants to do anything because he works all week. It's not fair on Tristan to be stuck in all the time. I've moaned at him but I get replys like "You both go and I'll stay here" or "You don't need me to hold your hand" but I don't want to go on my own. Tristan and I do that on a Monday and Wednesday. Weekend is meant to be family time. :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I agree with that, he should at least be making an effort even if it's just a few hours out the house.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know. I'm so pissed off and fed up :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hugs: if I where you I'd just get yourself ready and head out, leave him to be lazy if that's what he wants to do.


----------



## brunettebimbo

There's nowhere to go. We were picking paper together. He said to pick it on my own but why the hell should I!? It's OUR bedroom. We have 3 weekends left that he doesn't have his kids on before baby is due. There is no way that we are even going to be slightly ready for him if he carries on like this.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh you know when you are that frustrated that you want to break something or cry? Yeh that's me right now. :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh yeah I know that feeling, take yourself up for a hot bath and light some candles, hopefully it should make you feel better. 

Sounds like he needs to get his act together though. Have you told him ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Honestly he's an amazing Husband and Dad but at weekend Hes just lazy because he works his arse off during the week. Money's a little tight with Christmas and saving for Paternity Pay so we don't have much spare cash for the weekends. 

I've put Hollyoaks on on catch up and Hubby is playing with Tristan. I've calmed down a little but I'm still giving him the silent treatment :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I watched hollyoaks on demand last night it's a good weeks worth :) enjoy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got about 3 weeks left to catch up on :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh your definitely going to have a good night then, I love hollyoaks! I wish I has three weeks worth to watch tonight because the tv is crap this evening!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

All the comments I got were "my gosh there's a baby in there? you're tiny" and all 3 of Jaydens nursery workers said how tiny I was lol. When I took him in on Wednesday though one of the women said wow you've bloomed! lol and we can definitely tell from my 3 weeks difference photos I have.

I'm just munching a big bag of doritos and apple juice, going to put in another order for Asda so I don't have to go in store lol. I wish george would deliver with the groceries though! x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

No Mummy, I haven't had them yet either. It's been pretty pleasant besides these ligament pains starting. But since baby is sitting low and he's transverse it's putting a lot of pressure down there. I'm getting nervous about delivery. I keep thinking something will go wrong and I might end up in c section. I definately don't want an epidural but seeing as that Im being induced, I fear I might now be able to take the pain.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just go with whatever you feel you need to do at the time pink, that's what I did with my first birth. I also think it's totally normal to get anxious when labour approaches, it's a huge thing that we go through. I'm sure you'll be Absolutly fine though :)

UB can't you do a separate order with George? Or do they not deliver at all? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah it just means paying for 2 different deliveries lol

I'm not that worried about my labor because I had it so easy with Jayden. As for the BH I haven't had any recently either :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

When do you all plan on washing clothes? I have 7 weeks 3 days until due date but still have loads to do, things I can't do like emptying the nursery, decorating our bedroom etc so was thinking of maybe washing clothes and putting away in the next week or so. Would they still be fresh enough to use or would I be best washing again? I think I did them 3-4 weeks before last time and was 5 days early.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've already replied to you in your journal BB ;)

How's everyone this morning?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've already washed madams clothes, just starting my hospital bag now buying bits at a time each time I do a shop. 

I'm good thank you, Mummy. Cold is slowly starting to disappear so I don't look like the living dead :haha: 

How are you? 

I can't believe I have only 49 days to go, eeeek! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your feeling better :) I'm good thank you I can barley walk now and getting out of bed and off the sofa is a nightmare! I was never like this with Madeleine, I can't wait to get to term and term and then I can labour watch :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :flower:
What's everyone's plans for today? We're going to a little Christmas Market later, they're having a santa and turning on the Christmas lights along with food stalls etc so should be nice as long as I can manage to walk round it all.
I'm having crazy BH today :-( I'm guessing it's because me and oh dtd but I'm hoping they ease off soon! :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning Carly! 

That sounds like a good day :) hope you have fun and manage to walk and enjoy it. Where not doing much today I don't think, OHs on nights so will be home soon and I'm just going to get some cleaning and washing done (as usual) :rofl: 

Fx'd the Braxton hicks ease up for you soon xx


----------



## ab75

In laws are away. We are just settling down to watch football and eat crap lol.

I get people looking shocked when I say how long I have left. I look and feel huge xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

We going to go to the outlet mall today and look around. I'm hoping I can last. Yesterday I went out shopping for 5 hours with my mom. I fell asleep on the couch after dinner and when I woke up, I could barely walk the pain on my side was so bad. DH had to walk me to the restroom and then get me into bed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've had a lovely day today. 
We went to Kids AM and watched Nut Job. We then dropped Tristan at my Mums for a bit whilst Hubby and I went to get Moses Basket sheets, nappies etc and then food shopping. We've now all come back to ours for Sunday dinner with my Mum and Sister.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That sounds lovely BB.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I finally put my stroller together. I wanted the blue one but it was going to take too long to ship and we couldn't chance not having a car seat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Here is the blanket my co worker made. I love it so much... Elephants
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Carlyp1990

They're lovely pink!
BB sounds like a great day! I love the nut job! 

We've been for a trip to matalan and tesco then we went to ohs mums before all heading off to the Christmas Market. We met my friend and her little boy there too :)

Not long been home and im shattered and achey :-( xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm sorry you're achey. Rest up and feel better.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love the pram pink :)


Carly rest up now and don't move! Xx


----------



## ab75

That blanket is adorable pink.
Hope you feel better Carly.
Glad you had a good day today bb xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I must say that sofa looks so comfortable! I'm struggling to get off the sofa now, Mummy. I still think I'm a lot smaller this time though. 

I got baby girls drawers today from Dunelm but my god from now on I am not going out shopping on a weekend, I'll order online! I went to pay but then noticed the drawers were dirty, scratched and had a crack on them and I said you can't expect someone to pay full price for that so anyway I had them swapped. Some tool could of caused us to have a horrible accident if my mum wasn't looking in her rear mirror, best way I can explain it is mum was in her right lane and other cars in the left, this idiot in a new BMW comes flying past the middle of us, 3 cars in 2 lanes! my mum was about to go round this guy blocking the road when it happened and I was saying how there's some idiots about and she slammed on and said yeah like this guy watch, that's when he shot passed. :dohh: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate idiot drivers, no need! :growlmad:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It was so hectic because of the Christmas shoppers :dohh: all so ignorant.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB that's scary! It really annoys me when people drive like that on the road, I'm so nervous after having my crash and I'm ALWAYS on at OH, "slow down" "can you see that car indicating" " there's a round about coming up slow down" I drive him Absolutly crazy! :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Glad you are all ok ub xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not even driving and I'm so paranoid, pushing my foot down as if I want to break, telling him to slow down all the time.. most of the time I just look out of the side window or put my head down lol his car has a lot of power so can't really help it :haha: 

I got a letter from Jays nursery today informing me that as from January they will only be catering for under 2 year olds so Jay will have to be placed in another nursery, I'm quite annoyed as they were looking for 2 year olds for ages to join that place and 3 months later they're changing it all. I don't know how he's going to get on at the bigger nursery :/ it's at the actual primary school! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's ridiculous UB how can they change it in such little time! Why aren't they catering for over twos anymore? I've never heard that before x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know it's ridiculous! Before Jay got there, there were just 2 kids. When Jay joined another 5 came along which was brill so why they are going to put that to waste I don't know! I'm not sure how old the other kids are but I know a lot are over 2. 

When Jay starts at this new place they have said they can't guarantee I'll get the morning hours like I did at the one he's at now which I'm not happy about. I'll be a week away from popping too and it's about a 10 minute walk with Jay when the one he's at now I just literally have to cross the road :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

Hopefully he will settle fine since he is used to going to a nursery environment now. You can tell him he is going to a new nursery because he is a big boy now. I'm sure you could postpone his start date by a couple of weeks if you phoned and explained the situation xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I'm hoping OH will be here at that point because he doesn't want to miss the birth. When we got his photos taken at the bigger nursery he said he wanted to go to the bigger school bless him. The garden is soooo much bigger for them to play in but a hell of a lot busier! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

aww fingers crossed he'll love it UB! they may have more for him to do too if they cater more for older children :)

i feel so lazy today! ive done nothing almost, kept katie off nursery as she has an awful cough but im wishing id sent her as she drove me mad all morning :haha:
nipped to a couple of shops and bought a christmas garland and lights for my fireplace :happydance: i cant wait to make the house all festive when katie goes to bed on sunday night :happydance: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! I can't believe its December NEXT week! It's flown by this month!


----------



## Carlyp1990

BB im so excited! Katies got an eye test tomorrow so ive told her if shes good she can go and pick her advent calendar after it :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We got Tristan's yesterday. I didn't realise how close it was! 
I'm excited this year too. Tristan really understands now and will love the countdown. I got him a chalkboard countdown today too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly Madeleine has an awful cough too there is definitely something going round.

We've already put our Christmas decs up I couldn't wait any longer :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nooooooooo it's November! :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

mummy show us your tree!!

im going to make a paperchain countdown thing with katie that i saw in the morrisons magazine. i cant wait :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: BB I know, I'm usually a first of December kinda girl but I'm too excited this year!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've attached a photo of my Christmassy lounge Carly, all my candles and decorations are out too. Most of my street have there decorations up so I don't feel too crazy ;)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy, thats so pretty! i cant wait to get mine up :)
i was thinking about letting katie make christmas cards for all the family this year instead of buying them. it makes it much more fun :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you :)

Ooh that's a good idea! I sent my gran and grandad a christmas card off funky pigeon and I put a photo of Madeleine on the front in her little elf outfit. They loved it! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Your decor is lovely Mummy. DH wouldn't let me decorate yesterday, I was really in the mood to do it. We always do it on Thanksgiving, so I have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I had my two appointments this morning. Saw baby first during my weekly ultrasound. Everything was great, and he is finally head down. He weighed 3pounds 14oz, so a little smaller than expected but it was fine. My last appointment 2 weeks ago I had gained a pound. This time, I lost that pound. So far I have only gained 2 pounds this whole pregnancy. Doc said it was amazing, DH says I need to eat. Then he complains about my tummy hanging. I'm like really, there's a person hanging out down there. Ugh, he really wants me to smack him lately.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh my god pink i would have to give my oh a smack if he dared complain about my tummy.

That's amazing that you've not gained any weight during your pregnancy xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I think I may have to Mummy. He is always on about how we need to work out after the baby. Then yesterday he showed this pic of one of his friends wives and said, how much weight she's lost and how big she used to be. I could care less, I think if I can go 8 months and not put on more than 2 pounds while growing a little person, he can kiss my apples. I told him to go work his darn self out.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg the cheeky git!!! I would so kick my OH in to touch if he was acting that way. It's not nice for him to comment on your bump then compliment another woman! 

Did you tell him it made you feel crap? :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wow my OH would have a nice shiner if he had said that to me!

Your room looks lovely, Mummy. I found some tinsel from last year and Jay wanted it up so I've stuck it round the room for him until the weekend when we get the tree. He says "Mummy it's Christmas in my house!" :haha: the lights were there anyway!



I've wrapped tinsel over the stairs and hung it on the shelves behind me :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that looks so Cosy UB! I wish we had a fire place, that's one thing I really miss. When we move I will be making sure that we find somewhere with a fire place lol. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love the fact it's electric because if I ever want to move the room around I can move the fire too :rofl: 

Is anyone looking forward to black Friday?! I can't wait to see what deals I can find online. I saw something about cyber Monday but I haven't a clue what that is x


----------



## Mummy to be x

What?! You can move your actual fire?! :rofl:

What is Black Friday? I've seen loads of people talking about it on Facebook x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just wrapped the lights around the garland to test how ut looks and sent a picture to oh :) I'm putting it away until Sunday though.
I have no money for black friday and im gutted :-( I really need to get my Christmas shopping done but im really struggling to find any spare money that's not for bills :-( I'm so skint this year I hate it xxx


----------



## ab75

Black friday is when a lot of the shops have huge discounts on stuff.

I am nearly done, but am skint now until sat then tues so I won't be buying anything anyway. And gutted, I am going to get dh boots that he liked in Debenhams and I have just seen that they have 30% off just now, but that will be finished by the time I go to buy them. Think I'll just keep the money aside and wait until they do another offer. 
I love your christmassy houses. We are doing ours on sunday xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't wait to see photos ab.

Ooh I'm skinny too till 1st so no spending this weekend for us.

My bloody kitten is been a total nightmare with the tree she's pulled the baubles off and keeps climbing inside it to the top of the tree! Driving me insane xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Skint not skinny....skinny yeah right :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Just what Ab said :)

I've not touched my money and get paid again on Thursday so it's great timing, for once. I need to buy so much. I'm not buying OHs families, I am getting some more for Jayden, my family and more bits for Aimee-Jo. I'm left to sort it all the time but not this time! I'm prioritizing lol 

and yeah, I can move my fire place!! :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm intrigued as to how you move your fire place? Am I missing something :rofl: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it this Friday? I get paid Wednesday.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I love the blue, UB. Almost wish I had went with that color again. 
Cyber Monday is a pretty good sale day also. It's like really good prices like Black Friday but you have to purchase the stuff online only. I'm looking forward to Black Friday this year, although I shouldn't have opened another charge account just for the occasion.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes BB you get paid just in time :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, it used to be chocolate and cream but I got bored lol

Mummy it's just screwed to the wall so :haha: 

I won't be going out on Friday, people will be so keen on getting the best deals that I'll probably get bashed into and all sorts so I'm sticking to online shopping :thumbup: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Rumour has it that asda will have a barbie castle for sale which I wouldn't mind for katie if it's really cheap but oh is working so won't be able to get it :( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you order it online carly? Xx


----------



## ab75

UB, well done you for keeping money. And quite right for prioritizing. You have had to get all J and A-J's things so far.

Carly you could maybe try online.
Also worth checking Amazon every day for their daily deals.

Mummy, skinny, lol, we wish xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh yes check amazon! I've just had a drama with them this morning they lost my bloody order!

lol yeah one day ab, one day very soon :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just got £177 of toys for £61.50 using a glitch at very and a discount code for £30 off a £60 spend for new customers by doing it in 2 orders and making 2 new accounts. I'm so happy with myself! And katie will be happy with the dancing clover and lucy the dog which she's been asking for and should have cost £70 on their own!
I also got:
Turtles forcefield creator set
make your own friendship bracelets
make your own dangle animals
make your own bead rings
peppa pig electronic spaceship
talking Ben
rapid fire game
and a 2 in 1 game 
:happydance: im finally getting somewhere with my shopping :happydance:
Just an awkward 11 year old girl to buy for and my 18 month niece then I'm almost done :) xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly. I am proud of you, lol, that's my kind of shopping!! xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow Carly that is what I call a bargain!!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm very happy :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet!! Are you on Facebook Carly? :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I am mummy :)

Katies just been for her hair cut, she had a good 5 inches chopped off! It's still past her shoulders aswell. My turn tomorrow, I'm thinking of getting mine shoulder length so it's easier to manage when lucy arrives, at the minute it's halfway between my bra strap and waist xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's long Carly! I chopped my hair off a while back and loved it at first but after a while I regretted it :haha:

Pm me your name and I will add you to Facebook :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Done :)

It is really long and I do love it long but it's so hard to manage!
I'd love it like this..https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/1d/6c/3a/1d6c3a1cf0ca230f75fbcf72590212c5.jpg xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I love that style! How about a fringe too? :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't suit a full fringe, last time I got one oh laughed at me when I came home :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: ok that's a fair one lol. 

I've had so many hair styles in my time, not changed it for a while though. I'd love something new after Archie is born xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It was so funny! I'd had loads of blonde put through it and a full fringe n he just burst out laughing!
Mummy how old are you? If you don't mind me asking? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

24 Carly, 25 in a week :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Your the same age as me then! I'm 25 in Feb :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do I look young in my Facebook pictures? :rofl: 

I still feel about 20, I can't believe in five years I will be 30 haha! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: No not at all!

Lucky you! I feel about 40 :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaa! I bet I will feel about 40 once I've got two little ones to run around after xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can agree with you on that one. I'm 23 going on 60 with the way I feel recently :jo: :haha: 

That's a great deal Carly, where does everyone find these glitches?! I'm waiting on a code for NEXT, I think it was 20 pounds off a 50 pound order so I'll be using that for J and A-J's clothes. 

I have another pram on hold too, collecting next week! The womans OH also works away but in London so she understands how why I can't collect soon. She only wants to put the money in her daughters account. It was a new frame, seat only used twice, carrycot, adapters, colour pack, warranty letter, boxes, receipts, everything!! All for 130 :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB That's great!! And it's really good that she understands your circumstances :) x


----------



## ab75

Yay, so glad you have found a pram. And sounds in perfect condition. 
You lot make me feel ancient. I am 39 but only feel late 20's xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your only as old as ya feel ab! :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's a bargain UB! Fingers crossed you get this one!

I'm feeling mega stressed, moody, miserable, grumpy etc tonight. Keep snapping at katie and shouting at the dog then feeling worse for doing it :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly :hugs: get yourself an early night Hun your probably just having a bad day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tonight's been a nightmare.

OHs lost his job :cry:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no why? What happened? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

They've accused him of not doing collections properly, they rang him to sack him!!!

He's so upset, no idea what where gonna do now. The only thing we can do till he gets a new job is claim. :cry: xx


----------



## ab75

Eh???!!! After the shitty shifts he's been doing they now sack him!! That's shocking mummy. I am so sorry. I'm sure he'll get something else very soon, even if it's only temporary for now for Christmas. Usually get agencies looking for people to deliver hampers or get onto Yodels website. They are always looking xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know ab he's furious! I can't believe the way they've treated him! He's so upset. I'm just glad we got all madeleines Xmas presents.

He's online now applying. With a beer! Xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah, you've got her presents and you've got everything for Archie. He'll get something quick xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Oh no Mummy, it's terrible they've done that to him. Hope he finds something else soon.


----------



## Ziggie

I'd be straight into the citizens advice for information about unfair dismissal!!!!!! For starters. 

I still can't keep up with this thread... I've kind of given up lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's awful, Mummy. What *******s! :hugs: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can they even do that? Don't you need warnings first?


----------



## Mummy to be x

This is our point BB. I've said to him surely they can't sack him like that, so he's text his boss and told him he will be down to the yard today for a word. 

Other wise, today is operation job hunt!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope he gets somewhere!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies. 

If I'm honest I think he's better off out of there, it's shown us how little respect they had for him, he did 6 day weeks and had one night off most the time and this is how they treat him. It's probably a blessing in disguise if I'm honest x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed the outcome is good, such a crap time for it to happen. 

I checked the dates my bills are going out and it's taking half of the money I have aside for the kids, so annoyed. I'm hoping OH will send me some money for them, I don't think he's coming down at the weekend because he's having to buy new tires for his car. When he comes down it will be 3 weeks since we last saw him and Jayden keeps going on about Daddy coming home soon :cry: x


----------



## ab75

I hope he does send you money ub. Otherwise it's not really benefiting you and J with him working away and never being there xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd he does send you some cash UB, that's what he's working away for at the end of the day, he should be putting some in your account each week xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He did last week but it need to be a weekly thing at the same amount not just 150, 80, 40 here and there you know. 

Jayden has a Christmas party on the 18th of December which he'll hopefully enjoy. He's being such an ass today I want to scream lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Who's been an arse? Jayden or OH? :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww mummy im sorry they've done that to Oh :-(

Fingers crossed things get sorted for you soon, this is the last thing you need! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know Carly it's ridiculous! 

I'm just sat in the car now waiting for him he's gone for an interview :) :) xx


----------



## ab75

Ooooohhh good luck to Scott xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

So they've given him a shift with an agency on Friday, and they are calling him with details for an induction of a job they have going, night work, 12 hours per shift at £11 per hour, so fx'd he gets that, and then tomorrow he has got an interview with another company :)

Xx


----------



## ab75

Fantastic news!! Hope he gets the 12 hour night shift one xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too, it's much better money than what he was on too, it's about an extra 40 pounds per day which works out a lot at the end of the week xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Fingers crossed everything works out and he gets the job.


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's great news hun! I'm glad he's gone out there to find something better straight away, shows how dedicated he is to providing for his family :)

We've just cleaned the guinea pigs out and now katies having some cuddles with them while I watch tv. I had my haircut, got about 7 inches chopped! It's so strange having no hair :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh he could never go without work Carly xx

Oooh can we see your new hair? :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's great news :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'll get a pic later mummy :) I need to do a bump pic too.

We finally bought some teeny tiny nappies yesterday! We grabbed a pack from aldi while we were there, not bad for £1.49 a pack! Xx


----------



## ab75

My dh could never be out of work either Amy xx
Looking forward to seeing your new haircut Carly xx

Yeah ub at least if oh was sending a regular amount of money you would be able to work things out better bills wise. You seem to be doing a good job tho xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't wait to see your hair and bump! :)

Ooh wow that is a bargain! I've not been in aldi for a while xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

They look just like pampers too! And quite a few people have recommended them to me so fingers crossed they're ok :) 
What's everyone's plans for tonight? Ohs working so ill probably watch a film or catch up on TV xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will go have a look Carly, can't harm to try them :)

I think I wi have an early night I've had period like cramps all day, just had a bath which took them away a bit. I've done a photo of my bump from today and a fair few weeks ago, do you think it looks as though it's dropped a little? I feel soooo heavy!



The pic in the pink top and white pj pants is today's :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Definitely looks a little lower to me hun. Hope the cramps stay away :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Looks a bit lower. Hope your cramps ease up xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

This is roughly 31 weeks...https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-10-17-21-22-30_zpsewfn5t1t.png

Then today at 35+1
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141126_181328_zpsk2lydoku.jpg

And my new hair (ignore my face :rofl:)
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141126_181433_zpsnkgfdg0i.jpg

Sorry if the pics are huge! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Certainly a growth spurt there Carly :)

Love your hair!!! How are you finding the change? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

33 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks mummy! Its Strange :haha: I just put a bobble in while I jumped in the bath with katie and it was so strange! It's Gunna be weird straightening it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love your bump BB! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. You all look great :)

I've just found a bargain on Amazon! £5.84 for 74 size 1 pampers nappies and £6.69 for size 2! I bought them both so got free delivery! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008QUB4O2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eeee I love your bumps! 

I am doing much better Ab, not once ran out of Jays pants, gas or electric and all bills are paid on time!!

Me and my Mum are braving Asda on Friday and I'm actually SO scared. The other year people were so greedy grabbing everything before the tills even opened, bumping into you with out any care.. I will be guarding my bump but if anyone bumps into it I'll go bat sh!t crazy :rofl: 

Every time baby moves I need to pee so badly, anyone else? When she rolls around by my belly button I have to squeeze!! I can't wait until shes here so I can go to the dentist too. I brush 3 times a day and I've got a decayed hole in my wisdom tooth and it's starting to ache yet the other wisdom tooth still looks new, how does that work? lol my dentist won't treat me until she's born so I hope it doesn't get so bad that he takes it out because I won't do it. No way. 

ASDA have a glitch on their nappies. Pampers big boxes 2 for £24 going in basket for £2.00!! x


----------



## ab75

Nice bumps ladies.
Your hair is nice like that Carly, suits you. Lol first time I washed my hair after getting it cut I used far too much shampoo xx


----------



## ab75

Showing as out of stock now ub. What size did you get? xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wanted to get size 1 and 2 but they didn't have any :( 

People on FB were getting 240 quids worth, that to me is just greedy. I hope they get charged the full amount because it states that they will be charged the price they are in store :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

Yeah I hope so too, lol, I never got any either and the ones bb got from amazon were back up when I checked xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, it's Thanksgiving Day for us here in the states, so I'm just waiting around for my turkey and dressing to finish so I can eat. Dh is putting all the Xmas decor up, so now it looks really festive. I can't wait to go Black Friday shopping today. I'm hoping I don't get any pains while out at the stores today. Are you ladies Black Friday shopping?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay enjoy decorating pink!! :) 

We won't be Black Friday shopping with OH losing his job (just to be on the safe side) as we are going out with my mum for a meal this weekend so we don't want to be spending too much :haha:

Enjoy your shopping :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy Thanksgiving pink! Enjoy your shopping, hope you get some bargains! I'm not shopping either :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Happy Thanksgiving pink xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Every time I post I always forget to mention something :dohh:

Your hair looks lovely, Carly. 

I'm going to be getting a couple of bits tomorrow if I can find any then next week I'm hoping to get the rest of the Christmas presents for my family, Jay and the baby bits. 

I'm trying to get onto the currys website but I'm in a que of bloody 74710 people! 

Thought I'd upload another bump photo hehe <3


33+4 x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies I need advice...
me and oh had sex earlier and straight after I went to the toilet and there was blood. Not alot but some on the tissue and I could see some in the toilet. I put on a pad and went back and checked 30 mins later and there was a little spot but more when I wiped. Iv been having a few pains aswell. Tried to ring the maternity unit but it constantly engaged! Do I just wait and see how I am in the morning? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I would keep ringing until you get through. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'd keep ringing too. It could just be that your cervix was irritated when you and OH DTD but it's always best to get checked when there's blood. Hope everything is okay! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looking fab UB!! :)

Carly i would keep phoning until you get through, like UB said it could be that your cervix has got irritated but they always say to phone if there is any blood in pregnancy. Thinking of you Hun hope every thing is ok xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope everything's ok Carly. 
We've just gotten home from shopping, and I'm really sore on my right side. I managed to get everything I set out for, so I'm happy it was successful, but very tired.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I tried a couple more times but it was still engaged and I then fell asleep. I'm still a bit crampy this morning but there's no fresh blood so ill just see how I go I think.
Thanks ladies :flower:

I'm glad you got everything you wanted pink :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone need a cot bed mattress!? Quick! £24.49 on Amazon Lightening Deals with free delivery. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0HMMBHQYY1R8R7HY3HG3 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I would still give them a call just to be on the safe side Hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Honestly im fine :) ill mention it to my midwife when I next see her.
abs been quite today... she's not gone into labour has she?? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No Hun I've spoken to her this morning on seths mummy's journal :) xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I'm here:hi:

Sorry, been trying to get on the bloody argos website all morning. 

Hope all is ok now Carly:hugs:

UB, you will wait a while in that queue, lol. Happy shopping today and great bump:flower:

Glad you got everything you set out for pink:flower:

Hi bb:flower:

Thanks mummy for letting everyone know I was still intact:haha::rofl:xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: Is it ok if i join you all in here too? :hi:


----------



## ab75

Took you long enough Tara!!:hi: and welcome xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: you now.. id never seen this thread until i looked for the info on Scott lol. but better late than never :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, so you were stalking mummy and stumbled across this thread:rofl:

Carly, how are you doing now?

UB, did you get anything when you braved the shops? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to physio again today, she said since my last appointment my stomach muscles have split. She said there is a large gap at the top of my bump. She said that during birth I will need support. Has anyone had this before and know what she means by support? I have to see physio after birth to check it is healing.


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Ouch bb. No experience here. I'm assuming you might just have to wear a tubigrip type thing during labour???? But I honestly don't know xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have no idea what she means either, BB.

Hi Sethsmummy :wave:

WELL, I waited 20 minutes to get onto the argos website this morning and could resist getting Jay a hide and seek Scooby doo. 7.49 down from 30 quid!! I reserved it and collected it in town and it really wan't that bad. When I went to Asda most of the stock had gone but they only had TVs and that anyway, I wanted toys. My god though some of today's pensioners are SO ignorant!! 

And now I've forgotten what else I was going to say...... :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi sethsmummy :)

Iv been getting cramp on and off throughout the day, i'm just presuming there BH though. I phoned the maternity unit and the mw was hilarious saying I've been naughty but it's fine as long as I enjoyed myself :rofl: she just said take paracetamol and ring back if the pains get worse.

UB iv seen that scooby do, katie has the peppa pig one.
iv just asked my mum to buy me a coat from asda, they have some reduced to £10 for black friday so I thought it would be nice to have a new coat to wear once Lucy arrives :)
I'm feeling stressed today and like I want to eat loads of sweets but I have none :-( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been to physio again today, she said since my last appointment my stomach muscles have split. She said there is a large gap at the top of my bump. She said that during birth I will need support. Has anyone had this before and know what she means by support? I have to see physio after birth to check it is healing.

My stomach muscles split with katie and I wasn't advised to have any support during labour :shrug: I just had to do exercises afterwards to pull them back together xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Tara welcome over Hun :)

BB that sounds SO sore, I'm sorry I don't know much about that. :hugs:

Carly I hope your pains ease up x

UB I hope you enjoyed your shopping your braver than I am lol.


Uggghhhh well today I'd not felt Archie so I called the midwife she sent me to hospital for monitoring and when I got there they said I need a scan as this is the second time it's happened, so they scanned me right away, everything was perfect, estimated weight of 5lb 4oz :) oh and he is head down yipeeee.

Hope everyone has had a nice day today xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad everything's ok mummy!
so happy archies head down too :) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad everything is ok mummy and carly xx

Ub, I always forget what I am going to say on here, lol, blame pregnancy brain. Glad you got something at the sales. 

I waited all morning for the bloody argos site to work eventually got on and the things I wanted jumped to out of stock. Typical lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo glad everything was ok Amy! :hugs: scary when they do that! and what a ncie weight too. looks like Archie is going to be a 7 and a half to 8 pound baby <3 <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies. 
Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Glad you both are okay Mummy and Carly. 
We went back out shopping this morning and picked up more stuff. I couldn't resist getting these cute onesies for baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww they are so cute!!! <3


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Finally took a pic of the tree.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I wanted the tree by the fireplace but I didn't get to this time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink I love your tree and fireplace! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lovely tree and fireplace pink xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks lovely :)
Ours is going up Tuesday. I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year! 
We spent the evening wrapping all of Tristans presents. It took us 2 hours!


----------



## ab75

Yay for being wrapped. I still have a couple of things to do. I was finished but I keep buying lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I haven't even bought wrapping paper yet!
my trees going up tomorrow night! I can't wait :)
I'm so tired today :( my next door neighbour had an all night party in her bedroom! Had me and katie up most of the night. My best friend is supposed to be coming today and I was going to take katie to my parents later but ill have to see how sleepy I am xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll probably carry on buying too :rofl:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm so not ready to wrap gifts, I wish they would wrap themselves. It's like 2am here, I should be :sleep:, but hubby decided to work on baby's room so now I have to be up supervising. I'm thinking I will stay in pjs tomorrow and sleep in. Two more days until back to work, but I'm excited for Mondays now.


----------



## sethsmummy

omg i LOVE your tree and fireplace pink! It looks so magical! can you come do my tree? lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That looks lovely, Pink.

I want to get our tree from Asda but because OH isn't down until next week I can't get it until then so I hope they have some left, they are HUGE so I don't know how we'll get it :haha: 

I'm off into town again today because Asda had sold out of every pullup in Jaydens size, safe to say I was completely pissed. I might even treat myself to a stretchy top because my maternity ones show the bottom of my belly now :( I have no over the bump leggins.

Glad everything was okay Mummy, that's a nice weight! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I have that problem too UB, my belly is always poking out! I only have one pair of pants that go over my bump, otherwise I just wear my normal leggings.

I'm debating walking to my parents in a minute and then if my best friend turns up I can say I forgot she was coming. I know it sounds horrible but I can't be bothered socialising at the minute and having a house full of kids trashing the place and then me having to clean up after them :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Love the tree pink!! And I'm so jealous of your fireplace, I wish we had one lol.

I've not wrapped presents yet, I may do that tomorrow or something. :)

Carly I'd be like that as well lol don't feel mean Hun :)

UB could you order your tree then they can deliver it for you x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Can you believe we've never actually used the fireplace. I'm scared Dh will burn the house down or something lol. 
Carly, I know what you mean, my mom wanted to bring my niece and nephews over yesterday and I'm thinking no way, I can't be bothered with all that activity.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I went to my mums and my friend phoned me at 11:30 saying she was at my door, I acted completely dumb and said I'd completely forgotten :blush: im such a bad friend! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly we've all done stuff like that I wouldn't worry.

Was she ok about it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea she just laughed at me! Luckily she hadn't done the 30 minute drive with 2 kids just to see me and she was going to her parents house too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's lucky then :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: Carly, I'm guilty for doing the same. 

I couldn't see the tree on the website but it's 25 quid and so I'll have to wait for OH to buy it, I had to do Christmas shopping today! I just have my Nan to get and I'm sorted for my family! 

OH has started to try and make me feel guilty again. Telling me we might as well split up and he just come down and see the kids if I don't move to Preston bla bla, said me and my family are stubborn. But HE was the one who was only meant to be going up there for a bloody week. His Nan is getting everyone that's living at hers to leave which means my OH will be looking for his own place which means no money for me. He said if he comes back down here we'll end up on the dole because there's no jobs and I should move up north where the work is. It's so EXHAUSTING him going on about it all the time. Pisses me off. -Rant over- :coffee:

Currently shoving lychees lol I'm so bored! x


----------



## ab75

Ub. Sorry oh keeps going on at you about moving. If you feel better staying where you are and staying near your family then thats what to do. Would he really split up with you? And the whole point of him going up there was to get work to support you. If he has to get his own place and can't give you money then whats the point? 
If that was to happen tho he still has to give you maintenance money for the kids. 
Where would you feel more comfortable staying? 
Sorry you are having to go through this again xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Everything ab just said UB. :hugs:

He needs to be listening and understanding your feelings, it's not as though You see much of his wage anyway is it. I hope he stops nagging at you and accepts what you want xx

Do any of you ladies get a contraction type pain after peeing? I remember it happening to me in labour with Madeleine. And it just happened about half an hour ago too. :shrug:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Never heard of that, Amy! 

I want to stay where I am with the kids and my family, I've lived up there once already away from them all and I became quite depressed. He hasn't thought about my feelings it's just me me me (OH) because he has to work so many hours to come out with no money then not be able to see me and Jayden and having to keep driving down here at 80 quid at a time, well sorry but that was HIS choice :shrug:
I'm just not mentioning anything to him anymore because he'll just bring up the moving subject. No doubt his mother will too :gun:

On the up side, 34 weeks today!! :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy 34 weeks Hun :hugs:

I'm sure if he tried hard enough he would find a job in your area wouldn't he? Definitely stay where you are if it's made you feel really down when you've moved away before. That's exactly why we are moving back to my family and friends because I feel lost and isolated here because I don't know anyone.

He should definitely be considering your feelings, it's not fair this way at all. I really hope he comes to some sense soon UB xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Honestly, I don't think he will. He was never bothered when Jay was a baby because he was here working and now because we're having a girl I have to move or he'll never see her and Jayden? No, he can move back here. Jayden barely even knows his family up there, he sees his G-Nan and G-grandad etc here nearly every other day.. I can't take him away from that. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry to hear about how your OH is treating you UB. It must be so hard being apart, but he has to realize that you have priorities too. If his family really wanted to see the babies so bad then they would come and visit once in awhile. Instead of making you do all the work all of the time. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing great <3. We have not put up your christmas tree yet. I hope we can do it soon just really hard finding the time lol. Maybe after Riya comes home (if its before Christmas) we can put it up. I want to make sure I get lots of pictures of her in front of the Tree! No real tree here though, too much mess and not enough time to clean it up all the time lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Either way I'm not moving so he's got to decide what he's going to do in the new year. He makes 0 effort to find a job while he's here so he can't say that there's no jobs, he hasn't looked he just makes excuses.

I can't believe she's nearly 2 months old, Kiwi! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh UB that's crap! It's like he's trying to make you choose between him and your happiness then if you choose to stay he can make out it was all down to you, it's so unfair!
We're doing our tree tonight when katies in bed :)

We've just got back from another Christmas Market, I ended up walking out in a mood n crying! I'm so tired and hormonal at the moment I'm a nightmare to be around :-( oh came after me apologising and that made me feel more hormonal.
I'm just sat at his mum's while he's nipped to get katie mcdonalds for dinner but I really want to be at home with a hot chocolate and some sweeties watching a christmas film or something xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly I went through a phase like that poor oh couldn't do right from wrong. I know the feeling of just wanting to be at home cuddled up on the sofa. I hope you feel better soon. 

Don't forget pics of your tree ;) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

UB im so sorry your oh is making you feel rotten :hugs: he shouldnt be expecting you to move away from your support network. Men are so ignorant sometimes :hugs: xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He won't be getting his own way this time. 

I've had painful diarrhea like cramps twice today but no trips to the loo :wacko: making me paranoid. 

I can't waaaaaaaaait for bed time. Only managed to get 6ish hours last night.

I'd love to go to a Christmas market but I'd just spend too much lol x


----------



## ab75

Stick to your guns ub:hugs: Happy 34 weeks:happydance:

I had those pains last night, couldn't get into bed as I kept thinking I was going to have diarrhoea, eventually went to toilet and was fine. I just get scared to push I think:haha:

We put the tree up this afternoon. Zoe keeps saying it's beautiful and Zara says it's marvellous:cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Definitely stick to your guns UB I totally agree with that.

Awwww Zoe and Zara, how cute!!! 

I think I will have an early night tonight I have to walk to nursery tomorrow (first time) I'm dreading it I will probably be crawling back :rofl: then I will be going to the consultant, and then we are off to see OHs mum, so quite a busy day for me tomorrow xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm gutted :-( couldn't do the tree as oh left the baubles and lights in the attic and the ladders to the hatch are on katies room :-( iv told him he can get them down first thing tomorrow so I can do it while she's at nursery xx


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww Carly. It'll be a nice surprise for her after nursery xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww no Carly sorry that happened :hugs: yeah just think how excited she will be coming in from nursery :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I feel bad about Jay and his tree :cry: 

He keeps asking me if we can go buy his Christmas tree now and I've told him he has to wait until Daddy is home then he can choose one. He asks me every day bless him. I've asked him if he's going to choose and he said yes, a baby one. I said no I want a big one! He said no Mummy, a baby one! :rofl: That's me told 

I had those bellyaches again today, they're horrible. On the other hand she's dropped a lot, I have a lot of room under my boobs now :haha: x


----------



## ab75

Are you getting it this weekend ub? He'll be super excited when it goes up.
Has oh mentioned moving again? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Could you not get a little tree for now UB? Then Jayden can decorate it? We have our big one downstairs and then a small pink pre lit one for katies bedroom which she decorates all on her own :)
im so achey today! It's so hard to get a good night's sleep, once it hits 4-5 am my hips, back and bump are all so achey it hurts :-(
I have to pick my nephew up from school today as my brother and sil are both at work. It's a 20 minute walk each way so that should be fun! My brother asked if I wanted him to pay for a taxi but I told him I'd manage.

I can officially say baby lucy is due this month! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Although she probably won't arrive until next year! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww UB can you get a small one maybe put it in jays room he could decorate it then get a big one when OH gets back.

Hope your aches ease up soon Carly xx

What does 4/5th mean? The consultant said he can feel 4/5ths of baby's head? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's how far baby is engaged. :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I think that means he's 1/5th engaged xx


----------



## Ziggie

Hope everyone is OK! 38 weeks Wednesday and I took a bump pic! 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2qkmm55.jpg


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig you look amazing! Can't believe your 38 weeks already :happydance:
hope your doing ok and enjoying your mat leave xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I see!

Zig your looking fabulous :)


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks! I have been told I look well a lot lol!! I'm good, no major complaints at all. Odd aches and pains to be expected! Bed is no longer a comfortable place to be. But otherwise can't complain!!!

Mat leave is ace but I'm getting so lazy.... Will be good when baby is here and I have more to do!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad to hear your well!
I agree that bed is no longer a comfy place! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking great :)


----------



## Ziggie

I'm slightly paranoid I'm having a marshmallow man baby though as I've put on over 2 stone but very little on me... Lol!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hahaha!

Well I went to get my nephew and walked all the back to mine to get a text off my brother saying he'd left the front door open for me, which meant my niece was going straight home, so we had to walk all the way to his. Overall a nice 3 mile walk with a 4 year at almost 36 weeks pregnant was not good. Time for a brew I think! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bloody hell Carly how the heck you managed that? It took me 50 minutes to
Do a 15 minute walk this morning to nursery! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Blimey I do about 3 miles Mon-Fri not in a day, you must be knackered!!

How exciting, Amy. Little man is engaging :D does your bump/movements feel any different? I've got the midwife on Wednesday I can't wait to find out. 

OH hasn't mentioned anything YET but I can bet money he will. 

I like the idea of a small Christmas tree for his room, I'll browse the web now :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've been getting a lot of cramping so I thought something was happening down there, I feel really heavy more than anything though xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly that is a walk and a half!

I've dragged drawers from room to room, chucked out 2 bin bags full of stuff, 1 bag of clothes for donation, hoovered, scrubbed skirting boards etc in our bedroom ready for the decorating to begin tomorrow. I am so sore now I can barely move!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Plus iv already walked to nursery and back twice today and to town and back once with oh! I'll sleep tonight :haha: hoping sil is giving me a lift home when she's back from work, don't fancy adding another mile on.

UB we got katies from asda for a fiver it's a little bit smaller than her and she loves it! It's lasted us 3 years so far so definitely worth it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly you are crazy!!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Carly you're gona do yourself an injury:hugs:

And you bb:hugs:

Hope your pains go Amy:hugs:

I have had a day from hell with Zara, been naughty all day. I am looking forward to her bedtime


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no ab, did she not behave herself in the end? I hope tomorrow is a better day, maybe she's over tired :hugs: Fx'd a good nights sleep will do her good xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we ended up staying at sils until almost 7:30 as katie wanted to stay for tea! Came home and put her straight to bed then started on the tree xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jay has been the same, Ab. Must be something in the air today.

I have reserved him a little 3ft tree in Argos and some decorations :haha: He's so excited. 

I spoke to OH earlier and he mentioned that he's going to have to start saving for a deposit for when his Nan kicks everyone out, I just said ahh. 


I made this before, couldn't fit the 34th week photo in though. So bored!



Watching Edwina talking about Kendra is hilarious on I'm a celeb. 

and O.M.G my next door neighbour is either sawing or getting jiggy on a very noisy bed! Jay is in the next room!! :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB I love your bump progression!
Aww he'll have so much fun decorating his little tree :)
I hope for Jays sake there doing a spot of diy :haha: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Nice looking bump Zig. 
These aches and pains are no joke. It's getting colder here, I almost hate having to get up and go to work in the mornings. My bed is still comfy right now :sleep:, although I have been suffering from insomnia lately. 
Ladies I'm getting really fed up with my ultrasound scans. I mean seriously, I haven't gotten a single pic worth a crap. The tech gave me six pics this morning and they all were terrible. One she even wrote was his face, and I'm like really, there is nothing there :nope:. They did a 3d one last week and it just looks like a ball of flames to me. Pisses me off because I'm the one paying for these dang ultrasounds :growlmad:. I almost wish I didn't have one every week, but since I'm high risk, I don't have a choice.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!

Sorry Pink that must be so frustrating. I'd of mentioned something to them, especially because you're paying! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow UB look at the progression there! You look amazing :) 

I hope he jay enjoys doing the tree you'll have to take pictures :) x

Pink i would be very angry especially if you are paying for them this is a special moment in your life x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink could it be that it's hard to get clear pictured now with baby being so squished? I'd definitely ask questions though :hugs:

I can't believe how cold it is outside today! I dropped katie off at nursery and went to iceland to do the food shopping and my face was numb!
I'm so tired again today too :-( I wake for the toilet in the night but I have to lie awake for about 10 minutes before I can move due to the pain in my hips/pelvis then I have to stumble to the bathroom :-( xx


----------



## Ziggie

Carly I feel you. I still don't wake to pee, but I wake up because my hips ache from laying on my side. So I toss and turn. But my bump is so heavy it's hard to turn over and it pinches in my pelvis so it's a total ball ache!!!! So I just toss and turn all night. Ah well!!! It's not forever :)


----------



## ab75

That's a fab pic ub, how did you do that?

Ahhh bet Jayden will love doing his little tree.

I get achey hips/pelvis in bed too.

Pnk, it is maybe because he has less room but if they have all been like that you should say something. You'll see what he looks like soon enough though xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry you ladies are suffering too! Can't believe I have another 4 weeks of this pain to go! Give me labour any day over these pains! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Carly. Last night when I thought I was going to go I did have a quick, "holy shit I'm not ready for this" thought run through my head. Don't know why as the girls labours were fine. I think it was maybe because dh was at work, again, no reason to think that as he would've been home in less than 10 minutes. I think it's the not knowing xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ab it must be abit scary that it happens so quick for you!
I'm under the impression ill have loads of time when things start as I did with katie. I was quietly having contractions for 4 hours before I even told oh just incase it was a false alarm :rofl: and it was another 4 hours before we told anyone else then 2 hours until we left for hospital! So I'm thinking things will be nice and slow againxx


----------



## ab75

Bloody hell, I was done and dusted by the time you even told oh:rofl:

I think that probably is what worries me a bit. If I start after the time I am allowed my home birth then I won't probably think twice but it's the "how quick is this one going to come". Was thinking I will have him here but phone 999 and get transferred straight after birth, I certainly don't want to have him at the side of a road. But it is what it is, hopefully he will stay cooking for another 2 weeks at least xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Although he would be early if he came now then with your history of bigger babies being born early then chances are he would fine anyway. It definitely sounds like you would better birthing at home then transferring to hospital rather than having oh pull over amd deliver by the side of the road!
hopefully he will be a stubborn little boy and stay put until your 'allowed' your home birth anyway xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm quite jealous of your fast labours ab, i went into labour on Thursday afternoon at 5pm and gave birth Saturday afternoon at 14.32. Can I have some speedy labour dust? :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha mummy! I'm glad mine wasn't that long! 

It makes you realise, we're all going through pregnancy together but we all have our own fears and concerns xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That is so true Carly. I just can't believe where all reaching the end. Hope we don't lose contact with each other :cry:


----------



## ab75

That'll never happen!! Lol that was like the last scene in Grease!! (Am I showing my age again????????)

Carly I'm not allowed to get in the car with this labour, have to phone an ambulance lol. xx

Amy, I hope none of us take as long as your labour with Madeleine xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's OK mummy that won't happen!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that's good to know ladies :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Call me crazy but I don't have any worries :haha: I'm hoping she's on time or comes on her own because I don't really want to be induced.

Jay has his tree up now too :D


I'm so excited for the midwife tomorrow. I'm so sure this madam is head down because of the pains I keep getting in my pelvic area. 

Carly I so agree with the weather, it gave me such an earache. I think I'm going to need to stock up on some more warm clothes for baby x


----------



## ab75

It is freezing today.

ub, I'm not worried about the labour, but I get no warning,lol, don't want my waters to pop when I am dropping Zoe at nursery or shopping in Tesco lol xx


----------



## ab75

Was J all excited to get his tree? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Here's katie with my tree...

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141202_153339_zpsbycu3jkh.jpg

And this is my fireplace...
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141202_153305_zps2mnimmqo.jpg

The tree still doesn't have its star on because it's tradition that oh will lift katie to put the star on top :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't think we'll lose contact with each other. I'm still in contact with quite a few ladies from when I had katie :)

I hope she is head down UB! I have the mw on Thursday and im praying baby is engaging but I don't think she is as I don't feel any different from my last appointment xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Very nice tree Carly, I love the decor. 
And yes, all my ultrasounds since I started going there at 13weeks have horrible pics. DH thinks it's their machines, because when I was seeing the RE our pics of little peanut were clear and perfect. He was teeny tiny, but we could tell there was a baby growing. DH is going with me on Monday, he said he is going to talk to them. He was upset because he thought they would be better by now too. 
Baby is definately head down though, and causing some major pelvic pain after sitting or laying down. I tossed and turned for 2 hours this morning after my bathroom visit, and then of course didn't want to get out of bed again.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love the decor Carly it's beautiful, Katie looks so excited bless her xx

UB fx'd baby girl is head down and engaging but I've read a lot about second baby's not engaging till labour starts. So don't worry :)

Ugh I feel shocking today, OH took me for my bloods and as I got out the car I felt like I was going to faint, my vision went blurred and I couldn't see, decided to go in the hospital to get something sugary but after a few steps I felt awful, I thought no way can I let them take blood!!! So we got back in the car and went to mcdonalds after mcdonalds I felt fine, so no idea what happened there. But I'm full of cold and so emotional today, I cried cos I needed to Hoover up :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :)

Hope your feeling better soon mummy :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly. I feel ok now I've sat down, OH has gone off to work now,Madeleine is just having some pizza then it's bed time for her.

After McDonald's we visited OHs mum and she had made us some food, chicken wrapped in bacon and melted cheese, chips and salad, plus apple pie and custard for desert, I wasn't hungry at all but didn't want to be rude so I forced it down me :rofl: no dinner for me tonight haha! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope you feel better Mummy


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks pink :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha mummy that's hilarious!

We had lasagne for tea :)
Katie had lasagne at my brothers yesterday but because it wasn't homemade she wouldn't eat it :haha: I asked her if lasagne was ok for tea again today and her reply was "yea lasagne! You make the bbest lasagne mummy! I didn't like it at auntie alix's but your lasagne makes me happy!" :rofl::rofl::rofl: she ate every bit aswell :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Amy i hope your feeling better when you wake up tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahahaha thats so funny Carly, Madeleine never eats a full meal it drives me totally crazy!! Xx

Thanks tara :hugs: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jay is the same, one minute loves his food and then hates it!

He loved his tree, Ab!

OH got me in tears again about moving as he's getting his own place and my family have told me they aren't moving so I'm stuck in the bloody middle!

Have you any idea where I can get a decent sized stocking? 

I've had SO much pressure down below today, actually made me wince lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB im sorry your going through all this at the minute with oh. It's not fair at all! 
I'm not sure about stocking, katies had the same one for a few years now... It sings and dances :rofl:
I'm getting movements really low down that are hurting :-( I'm thinking my bump feels lower too and oh said it looks a little lower.
everyone's over in abs journal tonight anxiously awaiting updates so nits quiet in here xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh? 

I don't know what's going to happen, I guess I'll have to do what's best for my little family!

I forgot to say your tree looks lovely x


----------



## ab75

Carly your tree looks lovely xx

Hope you feel better tomorrow Amy. It really made me laugh when I read everything you had to eat xx

UB, what do you think is the best thing to do? I know you want to be with oh but he was meant to be going away to have more money for you all. So now he won't be able to give you anything if he is paying for his own place, unless you move away up there with him, away from your family. What a situation to be in, especially being heavily pregnant when emotions will be going crazy. I really feel for you. I hope it all sorts itself out, would be so much easier if oh just got a job where you are xx


----------



## ab75

Glad Jayden loves his little tree xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ab and UB. I'm not overly impressed but katie likes it :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know it's ridiculous but the boss has loaned him a van of his own to get more work in and the vans run a minimum of 100 a day, not including his wages. He could be coming out with a lot of money. I hate where I live but I've always lived or been close to my family so being without them makes me feel sick with worry, plus the fact my Nan and Grandad don't drive now so they won't be able to see the kids unless we come down which is just like him coming down anyway. It's so emotional, I could barely breathe earlier after talking about it x


----------



## ab75

What a shame. Do you think you could be happy making a new life for yourselves in Preston?
It would take some getting used to but at least your little family would be together.
We moved away from everyone last year, but I was happy to do so as I like being just me, dh and the girls.
I do miss people but the life we have now is better for us.

I know you have said before that you don't like where you live. It's a lot to think about. Crap that you are having to but if that is where oh is making the money then he is bound to feel torn too. He'll be wanting you all to be together but wanting to provide for you too xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ub honestly, I'm not sure but it sounds like he's putting his needs before his family. I understand the need to work, but I don't see why he needs to permanently move for his current job. I mean, is it really good money? Because that may make a difference. But if it's no more than what he can make finding work where you all were living, then he needs to man up and find something back home with you. If his family is not very supportive of you all now, they won't be any different once you move. It's very disrespectful for him to be putting all this pressure on you and during such a delicate time in your life. Being with his children should be #1 priority to him, and the way he threatens you, it doesn't sound like they are at all. I'm sorry you're going through this, but I wouldn't give it another thought until after the baby comes. Since he's being a jackass, I wouldn't be visiting his family for Christmas either. You should stay home where your comfortable in case you go into labor. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I have to say I totally agree with Pinkbabi. It sounds like he's been so selfish and thinking of no one but himself :( x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just got katies nursery pictures back...

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141203_092934_zpsbhxbj5jt.jpg

I love them! ThThe grandparents will be over the moon too  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww they're brilliant carly!! She's gorgeous xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are brilliant!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so happy with them, oh said they're definitely worth every penny :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Things are quiet on here today!

I'm just sorting through christmas decorations that I was given but don't have room for, mainly ornaments, to go to charity :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's very quiet Carly. I'm having a day indoors today to try feel a bit better. Madeleine is doing the afternoon in nursery instead of the morning as I couldn't physically walk her this morning I feel dreadful and it hurts to walk a distance, so Oh is home now and he will take her at 1pm :)

That's a shame that you can't find room for the ornaments. 

How are you today xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im sorry your suffering so much hun :hugs:

My grandma gave me 100s of ornaments but I can't use them all as her house is like 4 times the size of mine :haha: I'd rather they go somewhere that people will use them.
I'm ok thanks, got loads of housework to do but I can't be bothered so I'm just relaxing while katies at nursery :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah that makes sense.

I'm just looking online now for bits and bobs for baby I still need Moses basket sheets and a few more blankets, I'm looking on amazon at the minute. But if you know anywhere that are doing offers feel free to let me know ;) xx


----------



## ab75

Those photo's are gorgeous Carly.
I'm well pissed off that Zoe just got a full class photo taken, We were told it would be individual pic's.

I don't have a lot of my christmas things up, not enough room for them in this house. Impressed that Zara has stopped touching things that are up though. I decided against putting chocs on the tree though as they would probably help themselves to them !! xx

Hope you are feeling better Amy. We are all just getting to that stage now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think your right Amanda, the run down feeling like crap stage lol xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I got my moses baskets sheets from Asda, same ones I had for both girls, they wash up really well xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where they reasonable prices ab? In mothercare it's over ten pounds for two sheets, I'm not paying that :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

I can't remember as that was 3 n a half years ago but they must've been for me to buy them lol. I'm sure they were about £6 for 2 xx


----------



## ab75

https://direct.asda.com/george/geor...02003599,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M06G06C03S04

mine are just plain cream xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh thanks, they're the same price as on amazon so that's ok. I don't know how mothercare can charge so much it's ridiculous! For one blanket it's about 14 pounds!! I bought a really nice soft one from b&m for £4!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Grrrr damn internet is so slow :growlmad:

So I went to see the midwife today, baby girl is head down and brim. I'm having to be prescribed iron tablets because my iron cont is 105 and anything under 100 I can't give birth in a midwife led unit, I'm bricking it! 

My 36th week appointment I have at the hospital for a tour but she didn't give me a date.. ughh! 

Oh yes and I'm having to go up to Preston for the 21st, 22nd (J's last day at nursery and OH said he'll take him out), 23rd, 24th AND 25th! Not happy :growlmad:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I got mine from precious little ones online I think hun, got the cot bed sheets from their too.

Oh no UB! I hope your iron levels stay up so you get the birth you want. At least you'll be together for christmas though :) my oh has to work Christmas morning :-( and probably xmas eve and boxing day too! He usually does xx


----------



## ab75

Mothercare is expensive.
That's a shame that J will miss the last day. They prob won't be doing much anyway.

Hope you get the birth you want. 
I am going to phone the mw later to see when she is coming to see me.

I got a blanket for Zoe years ago from primark, still soft and fluffy and it was only £3 or £4 xx


----------



## ab75

That's crap Carly. What does your oh do? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww carly that is so poo :( 

UB how do you feel about going to Preston? I had to have iron tablets in madeleines pregnancy and they worked fine brought my levels right back up :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

He works as a porter in a hotel ab. He had last Christmas day off so has to work this year but at least it means he should get lucys first Christmas off next year :)

When your bump drops does it mean it affects your back differently? My lower back is aching more when I walk today xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My back gets like that Carly, sometimes it feels as though it's going to snap! Is that what your feeling? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's not unbearable but it just feels different to the usual aches I get when walking. I'll have to take a photo and compare my bump to see if it has dropped xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a good idea.

I think it was Tara who said if you can put your hand flat under your boobs and stomach then it's definitely dropped :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh I wish primark did home delivery! I need some nightwear for hospital and I want a night shirt to give birth in, and the thought of going into town to primark makes my feet hurt just thinking about it lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one who hasn't done my hospital bag? The midwife turned round to me and said take your notes AND your hospital bag! I was like errm.. :haha: 

I think I might get some night clothes from Primark too, Amy. I still have my nighty that I gave birth to Jayden in so I'll wear that and a vest top if I get the water birth I want. That's made me feel a bit better that your iron levels went back up! 

I've not really had any backaches so I don't know.. the hand space is true though. 

My Nan has gotten the rest of the things I need for baby girl too bless her, she's made a big basket with it all in for Christmas. I'm still waiting for my mother to get the moses basket which she seems to be putting off! Keeps saying she's going to get it but she's gone out shopping in Bristol etc and now saying she's skint again? Eh?! I'm just going to get it I think. I can't wait on her.. 

Did your little ones have a dummy? Jayden never had one because I was scared he wouldn't take the breast but I'm thinking of having one on back up for this baby.. x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't tell :-/ i just look fatter!

I wanted a nightie to give birth in too but I don't think I'm Gunna be able to get one :-/ xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie had a dummy as she would only fall asleep if ducking something but then she would take too much milk from me a throw it all back up xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not done my bag yet I still don't have everything for it, I feel really unorganised this time for some reason! I've just found this on amazon think I will order it as I don't have a big bag to use :( https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...art_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WYG94P6I117W

Madeleine had a dummy, it was a god send when she was tired as it really helped settle her, I have a couple for Archie too. 

Yeah I'd just buy the basket yourself UB you don't want to give birth and still not have one lol. 

That's so nice of your nan, she's so good to you xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv thrown some stuff in a bag just incase but it's not packed properly and I haven't bought new stuff for it just put a pair of pj's and some sweatpants that are comfy in xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan had an orthodontic dummy. I'm mega fussy with being an Ortho nurse. :lol:

I got a nightie in the sale from Primark for giving birth in.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I just need a nighty (don't own a single one lol) and some vest tops for skin to skin contact, you know the one you can un button? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Those nursery pics are adorable Carly. 
I haven't packed a bag either, although I did finally buy one last week at the sale. I ended up getting a 4 piece luggage set for $30 with a coupon. Now I just need to get my things. Baby's bag is packed, but I haven't decided 100% on which going home outfit I want him to wear.
Speaking of pain, I get this pain on my right side kinda of in the groin. It only happens in the evening time, but it's really hard to walk. I have to press in on it to move around.


----------



## Ziggie

I have a hospital bag and a home box for every eventuality lol!! The box mostly contains biscuits :D

Did everyone see the news today?? Think it's brilliant :)


----------



## ab75

I have a hospital bag packed just in case I don't make it as far as I need to for home birth. 
I got new pj's for after I give birth but last 2 times I wanted to be naked giving birth, lol, must've felt less restricted that way.
Yeah I saw the news, fantastic I think xx


----------



## Ziggie

I think I will want to be naked... No idea why but I hate being trussed up lol

Saw the midwife today. She's working Xmas day so I was asking if she'd cook Xmas dinner if I go into labour that day :D she has also requested mince pies haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't think I'd want to be naked this time, I'm very self conscious of all my stretch marks I have this time round.

The news, about the home birthing?


----------



## Ziggie

Home birth / midwife led birth :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep I seen that!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I would still feel a lot safer in hospital.

I had my nighty on when I gave birth to Jay but I got it a size or 2 bigger than what I actually so it was quite comfortable, I was naked with skin to skin but had a towel on my bottom half. 

Have you seen on the news that woman at St micheals leaving with her baby? I do hope they're okay. So strange to see the CCTV, I was only walking down that corridor last month :wacko: It's where I had Jay too. 

That bag is lush, Amy! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I seem that UB, the baby was only in a blanket so I really hope that they are somewhere safe and warm x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

According to her partner she has mental health issues, but Bristol is such a big place.

What's everyones plans today? I'm going to find some more bits to go in my hospital bag today, my mind is still blank x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I'm doing the same UB I need to go to primark and get some night wear, if you look online and search hospital bag list it will bring up a few ideas :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I just thought..., what will happen When you go into labour? Will OH come down from Preston? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well he says he's going to take a few weeks off work which would be great because he doesn't want to miss anything. I think he's going to have to take a bit longer than a few weeks to be honest, she might be late lol.

Just checked the news and they have found a womans body in the Avon gorge, I have a horrible feeling it's Charlotte. No news on the baby though. There's been so many suicides there x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's the tricky thing isn't it. You just don't know when they're going to arrive lol.

Aw no! I hope it's not her, and if it is I hope that little baba is safe somewhere :( x


----------



## ab75

That is sad. I hope it's not them.

Just waiting on mw coming out xx


----------



## Ziggie

It's really sad :( I hope baby is OK... But 4 days old, no one saw mum, no one has come forward to say they've taken the baby...... :( 

I'm just doing a couple of last jobs... Getting my ipod updated with birth music and checking my camera is ready to use!!


----------



## ab75

Yaaaaay, home birth approved from 37 weeks. Will get birth box and drug box on 16th then I am good to go. So relieved xx


----------



## Ziggie

Are you on any of the homebirth Facebook groups?? They're brilliant. Sooooooo positive :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :waves:

I'm just sat waiting to see the midwife, I missed my appointment this morning as I had 10:30 but the mw had 10 so had left by the time I got there :-/
We've just been clearing the attic so oh can go to the tip later, there was so much crap that the woman who I rent off wanted to store but I've had enough so it's all going! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: Carly that's hilarious, are you throwing out her crap? :haha: xx


----------



## Ziggie

The baby has been found :( not alive :( :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

I sure am! Oh and his friend are on the second trip to ththe tip :rofl: I've lived here 3 and a half years and they haven't needed it! We're Gunna turn the the attic into a cinema room instead :)

Well the midwife appointment didn't go as well as hoped. Baby is head down but back to back so I need to encourage her to turn by sticking my bum in the air while on all fours and I need to buy a birthing ball to get her head to engage because of the position she's in :-/
I'll definitely be in the midwifery led unit though so that's good. Just praying this baby turns xx


----------



## ab75

Zara was back to back Carly and no amount of me trying moved her. When the mw checked me when I went in in labour she felt her turning as her head started coming down. I hope Lucy turns for you xx

So sad that they have found that woman and her baby, she must've been in some state to do that. Poor things xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's awful about that woman :( and the poor helpless baba.

Carly - Madeleine was back to back and she would not shift for anything, not even during labour. Get on all fours as much as you can though, with Madeleine I didn't think much of her been back to back as it was my first, so In all honesty I didn't do an awful lot to shift her. I think a lot of babies tend to move round in labour. Is she engaged yet? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

No hun her head won't engage because it's in a funny position so it can't slot into my pelvis :-( she asked if I've been getting back pain and I said so she said that's why. 
I'm praying she moves! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah right I see. Get bouncing on your ball and get on all fours, my sisters baby was back to back too. Have you looked on the spinning babies website xx


----------



## ab75

Get on all fours and rock. Or sit back to front on a dining room chair so you are kind of leaning onto the back of it xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Does the ball encourage them to engage too? 

I was watching the news about that poor Charlotte and her baby, it seems she had leaped to her and her babies death. Her slippers and a blanket were on top of the hill but she and her baby were at the bottom :( 

I just can't get over it, how a woman with mental health issues was able to discharge herself no questions asked. Those doors had always been locked when I was there and a midwife on reception to answer the door so one of them let her out! dear oh dear. 

Well.. I got myself 2 poinsettias today my room feels so pretty lol



I did move the right one over after I took the photo :haha: 

I can't wait to get my proper decorations too, I've decided I'm going to get red and white! 


Ooh yes and I had that income support meeting today, the woman was a b***h. It was meant to be about me getting back into work after having the baby but she was asking me questions about my personal life which ended up be being in tears and her calling my OH a liar when she doesn't even know him!! Because of her I've had to cancel my child tax credit claim and start a new one (which means I lose money) and she turned round to me and asked if OH claimed working tax credits for himself as obviously he's no longer here and she said oh wait a minute, I just have to check with someone because I don't know anything about the tax credits. She went onto her phone and asked if OH was able to claim his WTC with being under 30, when she got off the phone she said "No he can not, he can not claim if he's under 30!" I checked myself later in the day and you have to be 25 or over so she hasn't got a pissing clue what she was talking about. Meant to be helping me yet had me in tears all bloody afternoon and is possibly making me losing out on money which me and Jayden need. Safe to say I won't be answering her calls in the future!! x


----------



## sethsmummy

why on earth have you had to cancel your tax credits claim hun? Thats bloody awful that she was like that! :hugs: And its really got nothing to do with her or your claim whether your OH claims WTC or not since hes not living with you :grr: his income doesnt even come into it since you live seperately! All that they need to know is any "maintenance" he pays


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah exactly, she turned round to me and said we don't need to know about money he sends you for the children because that doesn't effect your IS. I've had to make a new claim just to put it in my name because she saw on the system my partner did it when my son was born, back then I didn't have a clue lol. So to get her off my back I did it :( x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun they really are awful people!
The woman I had my meeting with was just as awful! Making comments about my engagement ring etc xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun it honestly shouldnt take too long to get back up and running and i dont think you will loose anything as they will backdate it to the day you made the claim. :hugs: 

I dont know what it is with these people.. they think they can say and do what they want without thinking how it will effect people. All they are bothered about is their bloody stupid targets! xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

The woman I met really tried to belittle me for having another child with the same man! I honestly felt if I was pregnant by a different person they wouldn't have questioned me! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

they probably wouldnt hun. In their eyes all couples should live together .. and it would mean she could take you off income support.. thats their targets.. get as many people off of it as quick as possible! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

The funny thing is if they had told me im actually entitled to maternity allowance then I wouldn't have been claiming income support when I had the meeting and was interrogated! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

they dont like telling you that you entitled to anything. I was very surprised when dh's adviser actually told him to start claiming carers for Seth so he could claim IS instead of being on JSA as he was really struggling to find a job at the time. So it gives him a little break and some time for a breather before he starts looking again. Also nice knowing he is home as i think i would actually go barmy if i was home alone right now.. Seths Autism is really whooping my ass right now and its soo hard to deal with in this last couple weeks. I think if i were home alone id have gotten severe depression. But its not often you find a nice one around.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bloody hell UB! What a total bitch, what is it with these people?!? And what has your OHs working tax credits got to do with her anyway? I've never heard that you've got to be a certain age to claim working tax, my friend is 24 and she claims working tax credits. And besides you was there to talk about YOUR benifit claims not your partners. Stupid cow. 

Hope your ok Hun xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Amy.. you have to be 25 or over if you have no children. but can be any age if you do have children as long as you work the correct number of hours. xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh right I see, so where they classing your oh as having no children UB? 

I seen online last night that a man who had served in the armed forces and then left and got him self a job as a kitchen fitter I think it was had lost his job and he couldn't pay his rent so he lost his home and tried to get help with housing and stuff and they refused to help him, he actually slept rough for a few nights. It's disgraceful how they get away with treating people xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh seriously :o yet the druggies etc are straight away given really nice houses and all the money they could want :S rediuclous!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Exactly Tara, it said on the website that 'he was not alcoholic or a drug addict so wasn't a priority' or something along those lines. He was someone in genuine need if a bit of help, it's terrible. I shared the link on my Facebook if you want to look :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun ill have a look! I cant get over that.. serve our country and fight a war for us but once you leave your on your own! :grr:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it's all just so wrong. :( xx


----------



## ab75

The system in this country is fcked up. When I was pregnant with Zoe they said I was entitled to anything as I was self employed(but was paying tax). This really nice man phoned me and asked me to pay £22 in national insurance contributions as it would help me, I did and he then got my claim changed to £165 a week!! nobody else bothered to tell me that. I had phoned jobcentre and was told because I lived with oh that he had to support me. And because I didn't have an addiction I wasn't entitled to help.
Must pay to be a junkie in this country.

Anyway, ub, I hope it all gets sorted out quickly for you. What a shitty time of year to do that to you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's terrible! Maybe if we where all alcoholics or something we'd get help xx


----------



## sethsmummy

wow Amanda.. thats shocking.. it will have been because that £22 would have reduced your "income" enough to claim. They really dont like telling you what you are entitled to. 

fingers crossed next year is going to be a better year for both of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Yeah apparently I hadn't paid enough N.I contributions. That was when I was having Zoe though Tara, I'm fine now.

I need to write my christmas cards tonight when the girls are in bed. My stepmum will deliver family ones and my sis can put in laws thru mil door to save me stamps, lol. grudge paying the price of stamps xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I sent a couple of cards off funky pigeon to my grand parents and Scott did his mum Xmas one off funky pigeon, I need to start wrapping madeleines presents too. If Scott wakes up in time before he has to go to work I might ask him to get me some wrapping paper so I can wrap this evening, either that or do it tomorrow when he's off. Xx


----------



## ab75

I am so glad my wrapping is done, just need to do things as they get delivered now.
Got one to wrap for dh tonight and one for Zoe.

I like funky pigeon and moonpig cards xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not bought anyone else's presents but madeleines lol I need to get on with it.

It's my birthday tomorrow and I know Scott always orders my cards from funky pigeon but nothing's come through the door!! I swear he better not of forgot :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, you'll get a special surprise tomorrow!!!:winkwink: Just remember to say yes:haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just ordered katie some more bits and got my niece the now cd she's asked me for. So I've not got much left to get now. Thank god! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha no way, I don't think he will be doing that.....at least I hope not :rofl:

On a serious note though I told him not to worry about presents this year, with him loosing his job and a struggle for the rent this month etc xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh my word! Trying to get this baby to move is hard work! It's like doing a workout :rofl: iv looked on the spinning babies website so I'm going to do everything they say on there xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly while your watching TV on an evening you should get on all fours and rock back and forwards, I know you will feel daft but it's meant to be a good way :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Also,don't slouch while your sitting, sit up straight and don't cross your legs or anything like that xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's so hard! I slouch without even meaning to :-/ oh walked in the front room last night n I had my bum in the air and head on the floor as that's what the mw adviadvised and he thought it was hilarious! His mum has gone to buy me a birthing ball today, oh was telling her last night so she said if it will help then she will get me one xx


----------



## ab75

That's nice of her Carly.
Lol I used to feel daft too but it'll be worth it if it helps xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I wasn't worried about the birth at all this time but now I'm petrified! I had some trouble with the pushing stage with katie and she was the right way so now I'm convinced im Gunna have an awful labour this time around :-( xx


----------



## ab75

I'm sure she will turn in time Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Don't panic Carly just do everything you can to turn her :) the majority do turn.

Omg I've just moved furniture round and hoovered etc and my pelvis is killing, and all down below feels bruised! I've no idea why! Xx


----------



## ab75

You've done to much! ! You shouldn't be moving furniture !! Just rest now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I felt ok while I was doing it :rofl: I can't be bothered to cook myself tea tonight I think I'm gonna order a takeaway xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg mummy are you crazy! Iv sat on the sofa all afternoon while my friends visited :) just cooking fish and chips for tea xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't know what possessed me if I'm honest :rofl: I can't walk now though I feel so bruised and sore, feels like he's gonna fall out of me, hope is feel better tomorrow we are popping to town xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was like that Monday! What are we like! Silly women! :lol: I think it's nesting!

We've ordered takeaway too. We are having an Indian :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Was you even worse in the morning BB? I feel like I'm going to feel as though I've done too much in the gym or something once I wake up tomorrow lol.

Mmmmm, I've just ordered a dominoes pizza, I had a discount code so thought I may as well use it before it expires :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep the next morning I was so sore and I had work! I'm finding most mornings painful at the minute. Getting out of bed to wee etc is absolute agony. 

MMM I love Dominoes. We don't have it often because it is so bloody expensive!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah I hope I don't feel too bad tomorrow we've planned to go shopping lol.

I know, that's why I used the code as usually it's nearly £20 a pizza, near enough! :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well iv been on my birthing ball for over an hour trying everything possible to get this naughty baby to move! 

Hope you enjoyed your takeaway ladies!

We're off to the sleeping beauty pantomime tomorrow, I can't wait! I love abit of family time :) xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you enjoyed your takeaways ladies.

Amy, hope you aren't too sore in the morning xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I spent most of the afternoon moving from the front of the office to the back of the office. I didn't move any heavy stuff, but I did have to keep going under my desk to plug my computers in. Anyway about midway through, my stomach got completely tight and hard as a rock. It was very painful, I could barely move around. It didn't feel like it was a contraction because it didn't come and go. After I sat for a while, it loosened up, but I couldn't get baby to move or kick for at least an hour. Now he is less active, should I wait for a while to see if he maybe needs to wake up a bit?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hopefully she moves for you soon, Carly! 

Just popping on before OH gets here, HE'S GOT THE PRAM!! :happydance: I'm so excited :rofl: 

Bbay girl has been going so loopy tonight, I'm sure I felt a little foot. 

I'm extremely jealous of your takeaways :( 

I thought I had got away with not having heartburn but MY GOSH tonight it's awful, I could only manage a sandwich for dinner. Some idiot is setting fireworks off outside and it's just scared the living sh** out of me, no doubt going to wake Jayden up!!

What's everyones plans for the weekend? :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh yay for getting the pram UB!

Pink how are you feeling now?

Happy birthday mummy! And happy 37 weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great about the pram UB.

Thank you Carly :hugs: xx


----------



## Ziggie

Oof my hips ache today!!! My stretch marks are a bit sore too. I ain't done half bad though considering I'm nearly 39 weeks! Still feel OK and still keep getting amazed remarks about how well I look!! Every little helps lol. 

We are going to the Xmas market and lantern walk at the zoo tomorrow. Just hope I manage to get round. Contemplating taking a fold away chair lol


----------



## ab75

Great news on getting the pram ub. That's something else off your list!! xx

Hope you are ok pink xx

Enjoy your weekend everyone xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy Birthday Mummy!!
I'm feeling a little better this morning, but definitely still have some pain. Baby has been much more active this morning, so I can stop worrying about that. Dh was really upset about it and threatened to go to my job and fuss. Good thing he and I go to work at the same time, so he doesn't have time to actually show up. 
It's really foggy outside this morning but I want to get out to Babies R Us today.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you pink. 

I'm glad baby has moved for you that's great news xx hope you manage to get to the shops x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave: 

Yeah we have everything on our list apart from the moses basket, I can't stop looking at the pram though I'm in love!

We went to Bristol yesterday and the walking killed me, Jay was walking round the entertainer and found the bloody ninky nonk from in the night garden and had ended up having it when we got home. It was meant for Christmas :( x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Morning UB!! Can you show us a picture of the pram? :) Look you ladies even have me calling it a pram now :rofl:. Even though here in the states we call them strollers.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol kiwi x

I don't know how you managed the walking UB, I wanted to go Into town yesterday but I couldn't face it so we are going today in the hope it's a bit quieter, I doubt it though as it's the run up to Xmas. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your happy with your pram UB! 

The panto was great, katie loved it! Said it was like being at disneyland again and asked when we can go to the panto again :) my auntie can get cheap tickets every year so that's good.
Iv got bad cramps in my back and stomach this morning so I'm on my ball while watching home alone.

Happy 2 months to riya kiwi! 

Hope you had a good birthday amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww bless her Carly, I saw your picture on Facebook she looked so happy :)

I had a nice birthday thank you :hugs:

How do you find the ball Carly? I think they're really comfy and take all that heavy feeling away. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad she had a good time Carly!! 
Really hope you have a wonderful birthday Amy!!

So what is this ball you ladies are talking about?


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9102291.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:18091974685|tsid:59156|cid:189949525|lid:96720455125|nw:g|crid:59942190445|rnd:3985571434366294424|dvc:t|adp:1o1

I've posted a link for you kiwi so you can look. Have you seen them before?


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's just an exercise/birthing ball kiwi. There used to help baby engage, change position etc.

I love mine, it's so comfy! It's great to stop me slouching, I spend most of my time on it now instead of the sofa which can only be a good thing. The only hard part is when I try to do the figure of 8 or circle movements like the mw said I feel loads of pressure on my bladder :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hmmm I don't think that links working, I will get a photo :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

. 

There is a photo of one kiwi


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> It's just an exercise/birthing ball kiwi. There used to help baby engage, change position etc.
> 
> I love mine, it's so comfy! It's great to stop me slouching, I spend most of my time on it now instead of the sofa which can only be a good thing. The only hard part is when I try to do the figure of 8 or circle movements like the mw said I feel loads of pressure on my bladder :-/ xx

I'm the same Carly, can you rock back and fourth? That helps them turn doesn't it? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea and She said rocking on all fours or sticking your bum in the air and putting your head on the floor... isn't the most attractive position :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I bet it's the most effective though, and I bet your OH loves seeing you do that haha :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl: he said I should do it naked! :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha!!! Something Scott would say :rofl: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have seen those! No idea how they work though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

They're supposed to encourage baby down and get baby in the right position for birth Suzy :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh neat! I might have to get one the next pregnancy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really need to get mine pumped up!

Your OHs sound like mine. Any excuse to see me naked :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

They're just comfy to sit on I've found! 

Carly are you doing the stuff from the spinning babies website?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea Zig, well trying to! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah I'll get a photo later and post it! I put the big tree up and put all the decorations on but didn't buy enough tinsel, ugh. I have half a bare tree lol

Do any of you use Snapchat?

OH is in the kitchen slaving over a roast as he promised me, I can't wait. I can't remember the last time I had a proper home cooked meal last night. We had lunch at the hungry horse yesterday though which was nice.

I can't believe you will all be having your babies soon (if they come in order :haha: ) these last 5 weeks no are going to feel like forever.


OH mentioned moving again too I was like DO NOT GO THERE! and he said you can't just say that every time. I told my Nan and she doesn't want me to go. She said I probably don't have long left, who will I have a cuppa T and a gossip with in the garden in summer? I would miss you so much. Safe to say I got pretty emotional x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB that's so sad your nan said that! I don't think I could leave my nan if she said that :( 
I'd love a roast but im settling for shepherds pie at my parents... at least I don't have to cook or clean up after.

Iv been having regular BH since me and oh dtd this morning. He's just gone to work but iv told him to be on standby just incase they progress, I know they won't but im just winding him up :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww UB that's so sad, bless your nan. I don't use snap chat.

I hope you enjoy your roast! And your shepards pie Carly!

Carly how's the pains now xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I used to use snap chat but a lad I worked with kept snap chatting me and it caused arguments between me and jon :-/
Im still getting the pains... hopefully they turn into the real thing! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never used snap chat my friend used it and all these men where sending her photos and she had a boyfriend! I was like what the heck!! 

Ooh Carly bounce on your ball :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't im not at home mummy :-( ill be bouncing tonight though that's for sure! I don't think they will turn into anything though :-( I'm just destined to be in pain for the next few weeks I think xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

You never know Carly! Was Katie on time or late? Do I remember you saying she was a week late? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea she was a week late :-/
Baby's not moved all afternoon. I'm getting abit worried now. I'm still at my parents though and don't wanna say anything incase they get worried. Iv left my notes at home aswell so can't ring the hospital :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Could you google the hospitals number Hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv just got home and got in a bath and she's moving a little bit, still not as strong as normal though. Fingers crossed she'll pick up soon though. I have no way of getting to the hospital if I need to get checked xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Try having a cold drink laying on your side Carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh Carly! I hope she picks up movements soon too! 

Off to the hospital now ladies, can't wait to see my little bean bean :cloud9:.


----------



## ab75

Hope you and Lucy are ok Carly.

Enjoy seeing Riya Suzy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have movements picked up Carly? My little guy has been quieter since yesterday. Been getting movements but nowhere near as many. I'm at the MW this afternoon so will mention it. 

Have fun with Riya :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Still nothing as strong as I'm used to and I think I lost some plug last night. Pains seem to have eased off though. I'm just lying on the sofa but think om probably cm Gunna call the hospital this morning then get oh to take me up while katies at nursery. I know as soon as I get hooked up she will start moving like crazy though! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly! Your baby is 1 day older than Riya :haha:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi that's crazy! :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Definitely ring Carly. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Time to take a nap ladies! Hope you feel better soon Carly :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

Hope everything is ok Carly, better to get checked xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope everything is okay, Carly.

OH had to leave this morning when he wasn't meant to be going till tonight to we could take Jayden to the play area but he had a call last night to say his Grandad was taken to hospital from pneumonia and sepsis He had a call this morning from his mum with an update and his Grandad is in a coma on life support. I am an emotional wreck again when he left. It's made me think that I do want to be with him all the time but I can't be near my family and live with him. I feel so sorry for Jayden having to see his Daddy for a couple of days and then nothing for 2-3 weeks. I honestly just don't know what to do :cry:

To top all that off I have to go see liberata again because council tax want 600 odd quid off me by next week (even though I'm paying) which I obviously can't do!! :cry: x


----------



## ab75

:hugs: What a lot to deal with. 
Hope Simon's grandad pulls through.
And hope you get the council tax thing sorted out:hugs:

I don't know what to suggest about the moving situation. Obviously it would be better for you if oh could get a job near you and you could all move into a different house near where you already live. But since he is planning on staying in Preston and you don't want to go, I don't know. If it was me I would go as I would want to be living with dh, but everyone is different.
Sorry you are having to deal with all of this xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's made me feel like a complete cow wanting to stay here when obviously I wouldn't want to be away from my children, the one night I was in hospital was bad enough. OH said we'd see my family every other weekend but it's the fact going up there I'll have nobody and they will miss out on Jay and Aimee-Jo growing up when like you said OH COULD get a job down here but he won't because he hates it here just like I hate Preston. :shrug: I don't know what to do. 

I hope his Grandad pulls through. He's got a heart condition anyway and has to take tablets to help it. The sepsis was caused by the pneumonia, I just can't believe how fast he's deteriorated over night. They need to transfer him to the main hospital but because he's in such a bad way they don't want to risk it. So close to Christmas too.. :/ x


I forgot to add these, not the greatest pictures though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly how are you Hun?? Xx

Kiwi enjoy time with Riya xx

Oh UB you poor thing! I hope OHs grandad is ok fx'd for you all.

I've not much better advice than Amanda but I think you need to be 100% if your going to move away, do what you feel is right, i really do think that he should try looking for a job by you though he needs to take your feelings into consideration. :hugs: it's so hard for you xx
Why on earth do council tax want all that money off you UB? Don't you get it paid for with been on income support? So sorry you've got all this shit going on xx


----------



## ab75

One of you will have to give in if you want to live together, If he doesn't like where you are and you don't like Preston. It was easy for us as both of us wanted to move away from where we used to live and weren't fussy where it was as long as we were together xx

Pram looks lovely xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww UB im so sorry :-( I hope his grandad pulls through xx

Been to the hospital and everything is fine. It was funny because oh was asking what the toco is and I said it picks up any tightenings n he was like oh well its on 26% then a minute later I asked if it had gone up n it was 88%! He was like "Omg! Don't push!"
had a scan too and baby is estimated at 5 lb 11 :)

I've had to keep katie off nursery as she's got diarrhoea :-( she had 2 accidents in her knickers this morning which she hasn't done for years so I felt really bad for her. We had to drop her off with my mum while we went to the hospital but now she's home and snuggled under a blanket watching curious george xx


----------



## ab75

Glad Lucy is ok. Hope Katie feels better soon. Curious George always helps xx
Lol at your oh not wanting you to push xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad everything is okay with Lucy, hopefully Katie gets better soon. 

I had a call from OH while I was out, he was in tears which set me off. I've only ever seen him cry twice in the 7 years we've been together. His Grandads chance is very slim but they have transferred him for dialysis as his organs have failed x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh UB im so sorry for your oh :hugs: I hope his grandad makes a miraculous recovery xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I'm glad baby Lucy is ok :) I hope Katie feels better soon Hun.

Oh UB I'm so so sorry :hugs: big hugs to you all I'm keeping everything crossed that he pulls through xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

UB so sorry to hear that :hugs:
Carly I'm glad everything is ok :)

I had my MW appointment today. I have ++leukocyte in my urine so possible urine infection. Sample has been sent away. I mentioned the headaches and that baby had been quieter. I have to keep my eye on movements and any swelling. If the headaches persist etc I have to go for monitoring. I think I might end up there tonight, baby just isn't moving as much as he usually does and I can't help but worry.


----------



## ab75

Ub I hope oh's grandad is comfortable. 
Hope all is ok with you bb xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TMI but I swear my body is having a clear out already. I have been literally about 6-7 times today :blush: 

I had it 2 weeks before I had Jay, I wonder if the 'clear out' is true.. x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I wonder if it is UB! Do you feel like your ready to go into labour soon? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've been on the toilet more often lately too :rofl: 

I'm ready to go into labour now,but I can just see me going way past my due date! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Me and you will be last to go into labour mummy! :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: I can just imagine it Carly lol xx


----------



## ab75

Oooooh ub. I had a clear out the day I had Zoe, had it while I was having Zara!! 
I'm the opposite just now. Went before my dinner and I hadn't been since friday!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo are you feeling better now Amanda since youv been? 

UB I think it usually is quite a good sign BUT i go through phases where im always on the toilet for weeks on end xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish there was a better indication! lol if she were to come soon I only need my clothes and slippers in my bag so I think I'm ready.. apart from the moses basket but I plan on getting that at the weekend because I STILL haven't had one from my Mum which she said she'd get :dohh: 

What's everyones plans today? 

Jay isn't at nursery so I think I'm just going to chill today, I've turned lazy again and really can't be bothered to tidy :( 

Jay got hold of the pringles this morning :haha: pringles for breakfast, yum! :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

You sound organised UB. For some reason I feel really in organised and i don't know why, we ordered the car seat at the weekend and it will be her by Friday. That was last on our last (that I can think of) I think next week I'm gonna wash his bedding and set up the Moses basket, and bring the changing box into the living room so that's all ready to use etc. 

I can't believe how close we are but it still seems so far away! 

UB how is OHs grandad doing? 

Mmmm lucky jay, I love Pringles :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I need to recheck my bag as I didn't put everything in when I packed it but I can't remember what I needed to add :-(

Well katie was awake at 1 am being sick, luckily I made it to her with the bowl just in time so there wasn't any mess. Then she slept till gone 8 which is unlike her but im glad she got plenty of sleep. She says she feels fine this morning. I really hope so because we have no food in so I need to go shopping and she's going to have to come with me xx


----------



## ab75

I hope Katie feels better soon Carly, well done for making it with the bowl in time!!

I can't believe your mum still hasn't got you the moses basket ub. How is Simons grandad today?

My moses basket is set up, just have to unwrap the mattress and put the sheet on it. Think I just need clothes in my bag but leaving that just now in the hope that I don't need a bag xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww poor Katie :cry: go you, making it in time with the bowl though, that's good going Carly :) I bet that long sleep has done her the world of good :) hope she's ok while you go shopping. 

My moses is set up I just need to wash the new sheets and things and bring it into our bedroom :) so exciting!

Scott's just got out of bed (he finished night shift at 6am) and come down stairs and said "is Madeleine ready I will drop her at nursery don't want you walking babe" he's only had two hours sleep, bless him he's so good sometimes. Xx


----------



## ab75

aaawwww that is so sweet of Scott. 
Have you still not driven your new car? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No I daren't :rofl: 

I REALLY need to do it though because it's not fair on Scott having to get up after a night shift, I will ask him to take me out on Sunday evening maybe when it's quiet on the roads. 

He's home now and cleaning out the cats trays, he's just been sick in the toilet he hates that job but he won't let me do it. My poor guy :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

It'll be easier for you having the car when Archie is here too, you can be out and about while Scott is sleeping.
Yuck, I don't fancy that job either,lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I miss jumping in the car and heading out. I will have a little go in it this weekend :) lol I usually do it but your not allowed while pregnant, but i don't mind it really I have quite a strong stomach xx


----------



## ab75

Mind you I lift Baileys poo when we are out and that's probably ten times worse:sick: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! I remember looking after my mums dog and having to pick up it's poo, I hated it! :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies!
She had been awake a few times complaining her tummy was hurting but the last time I heard a grain and thought oh crap so grabbed the bowl and ran. It was awful seeing her like that though :-(
Shes just eaten a slice of toast so I'm hoping that stays down. 
Amy Scott sounds like such a good guy! Jon will go in my backyard for a sneaky cigarette then come in and tell me I need to pick up the dog poo! He could just do it for me but he'd rather I struggle! 
I have so much housework to do today! I spent the whole afternoon cuddled up with katie yesterday so I didn't get anything done :-( xxx


----------



## ab75

Dh tidied our garden of poo the other day. Because of the weather none of us had been out there for a couple of weeks!! Yuck lol.

I need to hoover and polish Carly but I really can't be bothered. I'll prob do it this afternoon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww I hope the toast stays down. 

He is good Carly, I take him for granted sometimes. Lol I can't believe your OH does that, the cheeky git :rofl: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Poor Katie, I hope she feels better soon. It's horrible seeing your little ones sick :(

OHs Grandad was put on dialysis over night but novody has heard anything yet. I suppose no news is good news but the dialysis might not even work and if it doesn't there's nothing they can do but to turn off his life support. They have all prepared themselves for the worst. 

OH mentioned moving again and said he feels guilty his Grandad barely knew Jayden and won't get to know the new baby. Unfortunately if I move up there that will be the case with my family and Aimee-Jo. His family can drive they just chose not to come down and see us. 

I've just remembered I haven't got the baby any towels! Oops x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Iv had a quick tidy round, need to hoover but katies got her colouring stuff out at the minute. The toast has stayed down so far  she wants soup and bread for dinner so I might just give her a small portion.
UB I hope the dialysis works.
I still have katies baby towels, I use them for my hair lol xx


----------



## ab75

Hope the dialysis works ub.
Don't make any decisions about moving while emotions are running high.

I still have a load of baby towels xx

Glad Katie seems better xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I hope OHs grandad pulls through UB.

Glad Katie is ok Carly, I also use madeleines baby towels for my hair haha.

I've just seen the midwife, my platelets have dropped again so I see my consultant on Monday and she said that he may decide to give me a stretch and sweep, I'm not getting my hopes up but omg! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeek!! Mummy that's so exciting!
Katie had diarrhoea again :-( she hasn't eaten since her toast because she said she's not hungry but other than that she's fine :shrug:

I can't remember hun, is platelets dropping good or bad? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww poor thing :( snuggle up on the sofa Hun that will make everything better :) 

Platelets dropping is bad, they don't like it to get below 80 and they're 103 at the moment! Xx


----------



## ab75

Poor Katie. Get her some dioralyte sachets Carly xx


Eeeeekkkkk Amy, you could have Archie next week xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm trying not to get my hopes up because if he decides not to do the sweep il be gutted :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Think oh is going to asda after work so ill ask him to grab some. She's happily playing with lego at the minute and has been for 2 hours! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh bless her. 

Mummy what's platelets? Never heard of it before :shrug: 

I've just checked my bank for the money going in tomorrow and there's nothing :( nada, zit, zilch! Normally I have 151 going in. All thanks to that bitch income support woman who said my payments wouldn't be affected. Now I have to wait until everything it set up again. Good job I have just enough money to pay my bills from my IS. Poor OH can't help because he's been off work to be with his Grandad.. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB platelets are what clots your blood when it needs to clot, right now I don't have enough of them which means I could have a big bleed during or after birth, which is why the sweep was spoken about to avoid them dropping any lower.

That's crap surely they can't just stop your money like that?! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow UB :( That really sucks. What about asking your Grandma to help a lil?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh UB that's awful! Imagine if you didn't have the money for your bills though! I hate that they are allowed to do that without any warning! 
Hope ohs grandad is doing better today :hugs:

My asda delivery just came... They substituted chicken noodles for curry flavour! Does anyone actually eat curry flavour noodles?? I'm so annoyed! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Carly Madeleine LOVES curry noodles, I had a substitute of cheese pizza when I ordered pepperoni pizza once from asda, why not just give a different brand instead of a totally different flavour! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

They're so cruel! They gave me 2 small tubs of gravy instead of a large one but the 2 small tubs don't add up to the same amount as the large and they charged me the same price! Not happy :rofl: 
if your ever in the area pop round and madeline can have these noodles :haha: they will no doubt stay in the cupboard until they reach the use by date :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

The girls love curry noodles too. But yeah, if they are going to substitute it should be like for like, not a totally different flavour.

Hope it gets sorted out quick ub and that oh's grandad had a comfortable night xx


----------



## ab75

Just make the noodles and add a chicken oxo cube instead of using the curry sachet.
Thats shit, I hate when they do that, it's like hello, the whole point was because I was getting a good deal xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: Carly you should tell them you want your money back instead lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

39 weeks! Where did the time go?!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg Zig! Your so so close! How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Ziggie

Good still!! Pelvis is a bit pinchy. But other than that I can't complain :) having a birth pool delivered today :D still can NOT imagine actually going into labour....


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just think positive! It's not as bad as people say, my labour with katie was a great experience! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Oh I'm in a good frame of mind about it, I just can't imagine it happening lol!


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's good! I can't wait to hear your birth story :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 39 weeks :)


----------



## ab75

I love labour. Can't wait to be going through it again!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Amanda I wish I felt that way. I'm so scared now it's getting closer. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm a bit scared. Mine was awful last time!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mine too BB. I'm just thinking this time it might be a bit easier as I know what's coming and might be able to handle things a little better.


----------



## ab75

You ladies will be fine. Think positive xx


----------



## Ziggie

Positive mental attitude!!!!! And don't forget the importance of oxytocin in labour and how it helps with natural pain relief!! I'm trying to cultivate the best environment I can to get the oxytocin flowing, and my body as relaxed as I can. I listen to a lot of positive hypnosis stuff too :) I'm totally aware things may need to change as labour progresses but I'm 100% happy I'm going into it in the best frame of mind and totally knowledged up to the eye balls on the mechanism of hormones in birth and environment and what leads to interventions etc etc etc.

If I need anything like a c section, then I know it was 100% necessary and I tried my best.

I'm ALL about the PMA lol


----------



## ab75

Once each contraction goes you will never have that one again and you are a contraction closer to holding your baby xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig that is some good PMA right there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I'm going in open minded this time and doing a few things differently. I certainly won't be getting in the pool as early as 4cm!!

Urgh these headaches are kicking my arse. Every single day!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm super excited for labour too. It's the breathing techniques that helped me relax so I'll remember that for this time. 

OHs Grandad is awake now which is a start. His heart has a lot of recovering to do though. He has to take tablets every morning to help his heart function because of a previous heart attack. I don't think he'll be at home for Christmas unfortunately. Will be a bit weird without him there. OH will probably take Jay in to see him, we can't go up there and not go and say hello. 

Those curry noodles are awful, OH sticks them in bread and butter :haha: :sick:

I rang tax credits today and my claim has been awarded so I'm just waiting on the money now but OH has to set up his WTC again but he's going to open his own bank account so I probably won't get that money from him.. :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

What are the breathing techniques UB? Explain to me :haha:

That's good that's OHs grandad has woken. Hope he is feeling better xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I found walking/swaying my hips and breathing the best way to get through contractions. I was in so much agony when I sat down or lay down it was awful! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly. I really need to get some good coping techniques for this time round xx


----------



## Ziggie

Are you any good at listening to calming tracks? I love hypnosis tracks. If you google 'natal hypnotherapy labour companion' you can download a cd for the different stages in labour to help you relax. It's actually on iTunes :D also if you search on your phone for Andrew Johnson (in App Store or iTunes) he does a positive pregnancy track. I listen to it every night to send me to sleep.

Also read anything by ina may gaskin. She's a midwife from the 70s and very very prominent in helping women with labour without intervention. Some of her stuff from the 70s is proper hippy psychedelic, but it's actually all totally spot on lol!! There's more modern stuff though, and she has videos of talks on YouTube and stuff :) she talks a lot about helping women not be fearful in birth.

I've hired a tens machine to help with pain relief (hope it works!!!) and I've got essential oils to smell (lavender and clary sage). I like nice smells (I also hate bad smells haha).

I haven't put any of this stuff into practice yet obviously but even having it to hand helps me feel mentally prepared!!! Particularly the hypnosis stuff (it's more relaxation techniques, breathing, focusing and relaxing the body).


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks zig. I will google those now :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow Zig your so mentally prepared! I looked into alot of stuff like that when I was having katie and I think that's why I was so calm throughout my labour with her. I was reading how alot of it how you process the pains mentally and that once you loose your mindset it can become much harder to cope. I do think teaching yourself to stay calm a quiet (if you can) can be a great help and finding a way which works for you to cope, Eg moving around, breathing etc. Xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'd also say read about the role of oxytocin in birth. It's the love hormone which helps you bond with baby ;) but it's also part of what stimulates contractions, and what passes into the brain to produce natural endorphins which are opiates which help you deal with pain.

Oxytocin is inhibited by adrenalin... So basically if you're scared you won't produce as much, you won't get the natural high and your contractions might not be as good or regular. So you need to be in the right frame of mind, and be relaxed and chilled. If you work towards creating the right atmosphere and trying to limit how 'medical' your experience of labour is, then hopefully the more oxytocin you will produce :D so if the hypnosis works for you, then essentially it will help your body give birth by helping you produce oxytocin (I find it all fascinating, can you tell?!!).

The oxytocin they use to induce you is synthetic and doesn't go into the brain, so you don't produce the endorphins and you don't get that natural high... Which is why induction is meant to be more painful and can lead to more pain relief, more intervention etc etc etc.

Our bodies are SO SO clever. 

Of course..... Even the best laid plans can't predict for how things go, but knowledge is power...!! And ultimately baby will come no matter how you go about it :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that is interesting! How did you find out about all this stuff?


----------



## Ziggie

Ooh yes Carly birth position is also important. Gravity and opening up the pelvis!! Apparently the best position is to squat... My thighs couldn't cope with that though I don't think lol!!!!!

My midwives have all told me that though... You don't want to be on your back.

I'm mentally prepared but there's a little bit of me that thinks it will be Sod's law that I will be a right pathetic wuss when it actually happens hahaha!!!!!!! I do have pethidine to hand just in case!!!!!!!! I have NO idea how I will actually cope. And I can only hope baby is in a good position and all goes well.


----------



## Ziggie

Mummy, I read! And I watch videos. When I first became pregnant I googled which books to read and one popped up called 'birth without fear'. It's an old book and tbh I never got past the first couple of chapters but that was enough for me to realise that I wanted to look into it a bit more (in the book he writes about how birth has changed over the years and become a medical event, and how women are conditioned to be scared of giving birth. Fear = tension = pain). 

I just started reading bits here and there.... My friend lent me two books - stand and deliver (worth reading! Funny and about taking control of your birth experience) and spiritual midwifery (proper hippy hippy book lol).

But I'm interested in the science of it too..... And my FAVOURITE site by far has been one called 'midwife thinking'. She looks at the research and gives a really balanced view on stuff (Google it!!).

And it's snowballed from there really lol. I've noticed hardly anyone actually reads about birth :/ I'm just proper curious about it all!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I had to read up about the medicalization of childbirth during an assiassignment for college and it's fascinating! Also a book called the baby's coming which is from an independent midwife is fascinating!
Ziggie I find the whole birth process fascinating too and agree that our bodies are amazing and they are made to deliver babies! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Another good one to watch is 'the business of being born'. It's very very american,but definitely an eye opener. It's on YouTube!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carlyp1990 said:


> Wow Zig your so mentally prepared! I looked into alot of stuff like that when I was having katie and I think that's why I was so calm throughout my labour with her. I was reading how alot of it how you process the pains mentally and that once you loose your mindset it can become much harder to cope. I do think teaching yourself to stay calm a quiet (if you can) can be a great help and finding a way which works for you to cope, Eg moving around, breathing etc. Xx


Can not agree more. I was coping really well with Tristans birth until a few hours later she checked me again and I hadn't progressed. I was fine with the pain of it meant I was getting closer to meeting my baby but to be told I wasn't was like a smack in the teeth. I threw up and totally lost my shit. It all went downhill from there.


----------



## ab75

Amy, deep breaths in through your nose and out of your mouth. Thats what I concentrated on. That and the fact that I told myself before it that I could do it without pain relief and thats what worked for me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda :) xx


----------



## Ziggie

brunettebimbo said:


> Carlyp1990 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Zig your so mentally prepared! I looked into alot of stuff like that when I was having katie and I think that's why I was so calm throughout my labour with her. I was reading how alot of it how you process the pains mentally and that once you loose your mindset it can become much harder to cope. I do think teaching yourself to stay calm a quiet (if you can) can be a great help and finding a way which works for you to cope, Eg moving around, breathing etc. Xx
> 
> 
> Can not agree more. I was coping really well with Tristans birth until a few hours later she checked me again and I hadn't progressed. I was fine with the pain of it meant I was getting closer to meeting my baby but to be told I wasn't was like a smack in the teeth. I threw up and totally lost my shit. It all went downhill from there.Click to expand...

I've actually written down that I don't know if I want to know how dilated I am.... Because I'd find that so difficult if it was going slowly. And I believe that the body will do things at its own rate and we aren't text books!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a really good point about the dilation. It's very true if your not as dilated as you thought you may be you feel like giving up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't have minded but it had been hours of back to back contractions and zero progress. Not even 1cm! They broke my waters and I went to fully dilated within half an hour but by god was it painful!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that was quick after the waters BB!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it was. She couldn't believe it either. Had to get a 2nd midwife in for an opinion. 

I'm really itchy! My belly, back, legs and soles of my feet!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have you tried moisturising BB?


----------



## Ziggie

Mention it to your midwife tomorrow if you're still itching. Can be a sign of a liver problem.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It started off in my feet but is all over now. Scalp, back etc. I'll ring tomorrow if it's still there. It's driving me bonkers and only been happening about half an hour!


----------



## Ziggie

Definitely call, I think it itches everywhere but particularly feet and palms.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Exactly what Amanda said, Amy. During contractions deep breath through the nose and out of the mouth. I had to be remided a few times but it really worked. 

Never heard of the itchiness BB.

Watching benefits britain and it's seriously pissing me off. They aren't even British! :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I just clicked on the first page of this thread by accident!! Seems like forever ago you made this!! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ended up at the hospital! Itchy from head to toe including soles of feet and palms of hands with a raging headache. They have sent off some blood samples and monitored baby. He is fine. I've been having regular tightenings. I think that's Braxton Hicks!? They've put the bloods through as urgent. They are ringing us with the results. We are home now. They were lovely as always. Said I did the right thing going in.


----------



## Ziggie

Ah glad you went in. Better to be safe than sorry and it's why they're there. 

I'm having movements in a new place and really hoping baby hadn't decided to do a turn on me!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad everything ok BB.
hope baby hasn't turned zig xx


----------



## ab75

Been for scan, everything is perfect. Home birth kit all got delivered yesterday, will get my drug kit from midwife at tuesdays appointment, then told dh we will be dtd every night from next tues until labour, lol xx


----------



## Ziggie

Do statutory maternity leave benefits start automatically or do I need to do something?! Does my employer notify them or is that my job? I have no idea :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ab75 said:


> Been for scan, everything is perfect. Home birth kit all got delivered yesterday, will get my drug kit from midwife at tuesdays appointment, then told dh we will be dtd every night from next tues until labour, lol xx

How exciting! 

I have my hospital tour on Tuesday I'm pretty nervous for it, I didn't have one with Jay. 

I definitely think sex started my contractions too, good luck!! :happydance: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Been for scan, everything is perfect. Home birth kit all got delivered yesterday, will get my drug kit from midwife at tuesdays appointment, then told dh we will be dtd every night from next tues until labour, lol xx

That is so exciting! Glad everything went well at the scan! 
I bet your DH loved that lol.


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies.
Hoping sex works lol.
I had Zoe at 654pm ub and my hospital tour was 7pm lol so I missed it. It'll be nice to see where you are going to have A-J xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, so I've been cramping for about 2 hours straight now. I even had to go check once because it really felt like my cycle was starting. Is this BH contractions? I'm not really feeling any tightening but the cramps are almost constant. I'm really hoping it's not PTL.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ziggie said:


> Do statutory maternity leave benefits start automatically or do I need to do something?! Does my employer notify them or is that my job? I have no idea :D


Did you give them your MatB1 form?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Amanda that's crazy lol. 

How's the cramping now, Pink? x


----------



## ab75

Hope you are ok pink. I would say BH are more like tightenings across your bump. I got cramps a couple of hours before I went into labour with dd2 but doesn't always mean labour is imminent. 

Morning Becki(Becky??? lol)
How are you today? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good morning ladies!!

Oh I hope your ok pink :hugs:

I thought things where starting last night, I had TWO (yes only two :rofl:) really strong contraction type pains, started off gradual and peaked really strongly then faded away....two minutes later same again. Then nothing! :( 

With madeleines labour I had no warning either, just got hit with the contractions right away. 

Hope everyone's well this morning xx


----------



## ab75

Oooooh Amy. You really do need to work on that this weekend while Madeleine is sleeping lol

I'm ok. Got a lot of pressure down below today. Have text dh and said today's the day but that he better wait until after Zoe's sing along as I don't want to miss that. Just had a clear out (sorry tmi) and feel sick. No pains tho apart from the pressure xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you think today's the day for labour Amanda?? :) xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I honestly don't know, but I do have a lot of pressure.
If I had pains I would say definitely but everything can change so quick, pressure will probably go away,lol.

Anybody heard from Carly? She's been quiet for a couple of days xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe your still pregnant :rofl: haha.

No I've not heard anything from her, I hope she's ok xx


----------



## ab75

:xmas13: neither can I. Thought the same with Zara though until she eventually popped out at 38+5.
Hope my waters don't go at the nursery singalong, :blush: that would be sooooo embarrassing:xmas13::xmas17:

Maybe Carly is having Lucy, she was having some pains a couple of days ago xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good point I haven't seen anything from Carly :o 

It's Beckii :D

I woke up this morning with so much pressure down below and a bellyache and I thought oh god not now! :rofl: after a few pains it all stopped but TMI sorry I have been going to the toilet SO much... I normally don't have to go for days but the other day I must of gone 8 times! :dohh:

I got my tax credits payments sorted and have a nice backdate BUT I'm going to have to go see my landlords financial team and get a debt that I pay lowered as I can't afford to pay the amount that I am paying now :/ x


----------



## ab75

Lol I couldn't remember how you spelled it:haha:

I have been a couple of times each day in the last couple of days, I usually go every 3 or 4 days but nothing is happening for me so far. I want cramps and backache, preferably not until tuesday but not too worried if things start happening soon. Although my mum is meant to be coming for an Indian tomorrow night so I would rather nothing happened before then as 1, I wouldn't want her here if my waters went and 2, I don't want anyone here if he is just hours old and 3, she would stress me to the max, either because she would want to stay to be here, help with the girls and so she could tell everyone that she saw him first etc etc and that just is not going to happen:nope:

xx


----------



## ab75

And yay for the backdated payment. Hope you can get the debt payment lowered :hugs:xx


----------



## Ziggie

Babies will come when they're ready!! I'm just not thinking about it! Could start over analysing everything and drive myself mad but they know when they're done and I'm confident in that. And that 42 weeks is still term!!!


----------



## ab75

I'm not over analysing anything. I have had 2 very quick previous labours with no warning signs and both were early. I am fully aware that each pregnancy is different and baby will come when it is ready!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :wave:

Still here and still pregnant! Just been a bit busy.
It was katies nativity yesterday and again later today, she did amazing! I almost cried but managed to hold the tears back :rofl: then ohs mum took us out for tea to say well done to katie :) we went shopping with them first though so didn't get home until gone 9pm last night. 

I think lucy may have turned, my bump is more rounded at the front and her movements haven't felt as strong or sharp since yesterday!
I've been in so much pain with my hips in the night, I actually cried trying to get out of bed this morning :-(

Oooh Amanda I wonder if frazer will be here soon :)

UB yay for the back pay!

I'm waiting for my maternity allowance claim to be sorted and have requested payment from 1st Dec so fingers crossed when I get that ill get it backdated :) in time for Christmas would be great too!
Hope everyone's ok :) xx


----------



## Ziggie

I said I would drive myself mad over analysing everything :D so I'm not thinking about it!!! I can't speak for anyone else lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Carly thought you'd gone into labour for a bit there was about to send you a message on Facebook :rofl: awww well done to Katie!!
I hope that Lucy has turned for you :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Amanda, you know your body! 

I think A-J has changed positions it's like shes back to back, there's so many lumps and bump when she moves now when normally her feet were to the side and bum came out at the bottom/side!

I spoke to OH before, his poor Grandads heart is only 20% working. He has over the weekend to make improvement and if there's none they are going to consider letting him go. Very sad x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well katies nativity was great again :)

I'm exhausted tonight! We found another flea on the dog so the whole house had to be hoovered and sprayed again today :-( we think they might be coming from ohs mums house as her dogs are scratching and biting alot but she's adamant they haven't got anything so we don't know :shrugs: we only ever find one/two on bruno though and then treat him and the house straight away and he's clean for a few days then we find another!

Hope you ladies are all ok :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> Amanda, you know your body!
> 
> I think A-J has changed positions it's like shes back to back, there's so many lumps and bump when she moves now when normally her feet were to the side and bum came out at the bottom/side!
> 
> I spoke to OH before, his poor Grandads heart is only 20% working. He has over the weekend to make improvement and if there's none they are going to consider letting him go. Very sad x

That's exactly how I felt when lucy moved UB... I hope Aimee-jo isn't back to back! Try the different positions to get her to move just incase.

I'm so sorry to hear that about ohs grandad :( it must be awful for you all :hugs: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad she had a good time :D

Next time you're there Carly just go to give the dog a belly rub and have a look for fleas on the belly, if the dog has them you'll probably see them there. I did the same to my mums dog when I had a puppy. She was adamant her dog didn't have them but in fact she was covered. 

I thought today I was starting to have contractions! Ended up just being my first BH's :rofl: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

They would probably wonder what I was doing if I strokes the dogs :haha: I'm mean I always tell them to.go away! Ohs going to check them I think, they're getting a new puppy next week so if they have fleas they need to get rid of them asap.
UB you've done really well to get this far without bh's! They can be pretty painful though, I always get them after sex! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never had braxton hicks!

I'm so sorry about your OHs grandad UB that really is awful :hugs: thinking of you all. Xx

Oh my god I hate fleas, my cat once had them and I threw all bedding out, the cats stuff, everything! I sprayed the whole house about four times I think I spent nearly fifty quid on those big cans of spray. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I just don't get how he keeps getting them! He's clear again today and the whole house has been hoovered and sprayed again. Not to mention he was bathed in flea shampoo yesterday and last week he was given flea tablets 2 days in a row and was clear! His bedding has been washed on a hot wash too.

That could be what you had last night amy, a couple of braxton hicks, they do feel like intense contractions sometimes... im getting them right now because me and oh :sex: again... when will I learn! :rofl: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carlyp1990 said:


> Well katies nativity was great again :)
> 
> I'm exhausted tonight! We found another flea on the dog so the whole house had to be hoovered and sprayed again today :-( we think they might be coming from ohs mums house as her dogs are scratching and biting alot but she's adamant they haven't got anything so we don't know :shrugs: we only ever find one/two on bruno though and then treat him and the house straight away and he's clean for a few days then we find another!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok :) xx

Do you use Frontline?

UB sorry to hear such sad news. I hope things improve. :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't know what we use tbh BB, oh just got a load of stuff from the pet shop his mum works at last time he had them xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

These movements are so bizarre!

Poor OH got upset on the phone and it made a lump come up in my throat. I just don't know what to say you know. He knows I'm here for him but I want to be able to give him a hug. He's not coming down next weekend as he has to work which I understand. We're going to need all the money we can get as there's going to be no work on. I have no idea what's going on for Christmas this year but either way it's not going to be a good one. If his Grandad passes away which they think he will everyone will be grieving. We're very emotional at the fact he may never meet Aimee-Jo too. 

I had so many BH with Jayden so I found it strange as to why Ive only just got them. I have the midwife on Tuesday so I'll fine out if this madam is engaged at all. I also weighed myself.. :dohh: 3 stone!!! X


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about Simons grandad Beckii. So sad, even more so at this time of year and when there's a baby due.

Hope Aimee-Jo turns back again.

I've got the mw on tues too. Hope it's my last visit lol. Tuesday onwards is home birth time.

Glad Katie enjoyed the nativity xx

I weighed myself yesterday,i've put on 15kg which is about 2stone 6 lb xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly we get some stuff from the vet it was quite pricey but it worked and got shot of all the fleas right away. Maybe try a different brand? Speak to your vet :)

Aw UB all you can do is be there for him if he needs a cry, nothing else you can do. I really hope he pulls through this though xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carlyp1990 said:


> I don't know what we use tbh BB, oh just got a load of stuff from the pet shop his mum works at last time he had them xx


We had trouble with Frontline. They seem to be immune. We now use something beginning with A. I think it's called Activil. Anything you buy from a supermarket etc will be crap. I'd definitely try a different brand from your vets.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey all, I had an appointment with my dr yesterday and she wasn't concerned with the cramping. So I guess it's the beginning of me getting BH because I had a few today at work this morning. I'm hoping baby comes before my induction, I'm starting to get a little nervous about going natural with it. 

UB I hope oh's grandad pulls through, I know how hard it is to lose a loved one during the holidays. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

For fleas I just used to get everything :haha: sprays, collars, tablets etc. Disgusting things aren't they. Why do animals have to be so minging sometimes :haha: 
I'd say fish were easy but my OHs fish tank seems to go green every week and there's no way I'm carrying all of that water out. 

I'm off to Asda to get my fruit today, finally! I had a tub of quality streets last night and I actually didn't like them?! what woman doesn't like chocolate. I had a satsuma and that satisfied me, maybe losing weight after birth will be easy :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not a fan of Quality Street. The chocolate tastes weird :sick:


----------



## ab75

I prefer Roses!!

I am kind of off food, just been eating small meals as I feel I have to but not really been snacking.

Have fun at Asda!! I want to go to look at the pj's but can't be bothered lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I love all chocolate :rofl: 

Enjoy asda UB. 

I love asda pyjamas, and primark pyjamas but I'm never going to town again now until I've given birth, last time was a total nightmare lol. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:rofl: I liked the chocolates tonight, as well as a box of toffife. Oops!

I got a huge pomegranate from Asda for 1.50 and I couldn't WAIT to dig in, cut into it and it was like bloody splattering everywhere :haha: it was sooo sour too. Very disappointing :( 

Still waiting to hear from OH tonight, last I knew he was having a pint with his cousin.. Ugh x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg I love toffifee's! They are amazing!

Iv had a chilled day today, my friend came round so we sat and chatted from 11:30-4ish then she went and I let katie do some arts and crafts before tea xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I miss having friends :haha: 

OH said his Grandad started to open his eyes again and move his arms so they still don't know what's happening! x


----------



## ab75

Thats good news about oh's grandad Beckii xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB that's great news that ohs grandad is showing some positive signs! Fingers crossed he gets well soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I wish I had friends too UB :cry:. 

Glad to hear about OH's grandad.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great news about OHs grandad UB :wohoo: that's a great sign xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

One day at a time :)

What's everyone up to today? I'm staying in to see how Jayden gets on without a pull up on and wearing proper pants. I really need to get him fully potty trained rather than using it now and again. I honestly find this the hardest bit! 


WOO only 4 weeks left now :happydance: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy 36 weeks UB! 

I think im just staying in today. Ohs at work later so we will probably have a lazy morning until he's gone. The weather's too cold to do much else at the minute.
hope Jay does well with his big boy pants on xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy 36 weeks UB!! 

Good luck with Jayden, sure he will do great x

We need to go out today I'm going to try one of those reward charts for behaviour with Madeleine, see how we go with that, I don't want her behaviour getting worse when Archie is going to be here so soon x


----------



## ab75

Happy 36 weeks ub:hugs:

We took Zara out yesterday in her big girl pants and she asked for the toilet, stayed dry all day. She has copied Zoe though and basically trained herself, It was harder with Zoe. Hope J does well.

Hope the reward chart works Amy.

I am not going out today, dh is at work until 12. I'm going to put the girls in the bath in a little while then we are watching football this afternoon. dh is going to rearrange the girls room again later xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy 36 weeks UB! 
Good luck with Jayden's potty training. 

Have a nice relaxing day Carly!

Good luck with the reward chart Amy!


For me all I am doing is trying to get some sleep, pumping every 2 hours, and waiting for OH to get home from in 7 hours. Then he will be taking a nap, me pumping some more and getting ready to head the hospital when he has enough sleep.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bless her Amanda that's so good! 

Enjoy your pumping Suzy :)

It's so cold today!! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hate pumping :cry:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I remember my sister used to hate pumping too.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I would much rather have Riya do it for me! :haha: 
Plus the pump always rubs my nips too hard and they get sore.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Not long and Riya will be home and she can do all the hard work ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

:rofl: I hope you are right Amy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

She will be, no doubts about that :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well we've had 1 little accident since 8am so it's not too bad but only 3 pees 2 being big ones. I don't think I'll send him to nursery in pants tomorrow though what should I do? They say they will carry on with the training over there but I'm worried they'll forget and he'll pee himself :(

I can't believe theres only 11 sleeps till Christmas, good god. 

Anyone elses days dragging? I'm ready for bed already! I really want to go up and sort Aimee-Jos stuff out again but there's no point :haha: 

Good luck with the reward chart, Amy x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Days are dragging for me too Beckii it's because I know I'm due so soon :haha: I'm trying not to think about it but that's impossible lol.

I think if you don't feel he's ready then don't send him in pants, but you can tell the staff you want them to remind him to go wee every ten minutes or so, and plus he might do really well over at nursery because they'll be other kids using toilets too :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB im unsure about nursery, katie was toilet trained before nursery so I never had to deal with that.

Amy I hope the reward chart works.

I agree, days are really dragging! I think for me it's being stuck in the house. I hate winter!

I've been sorting the reusable nappies ready for lucys arrival :) they are so cute!

Oh decided to tell me the other day that he doesn't think he likes the name lucy anymore :dohh: he doesn't have any other suggestions though :nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

UB I would send him in pants. I think it might confuse him going back into nappies. Just send lots of spare clothes. 

Carly what a nightmare! Hubby did the same with the name Brody!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly what you gonna do? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't know amy! He said he wasn't sure if he liked katie at first though so it might grow on him... I wouldn't mind but he bloody picked it in the first place!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh god that's a typical bloke thing to do! Do you like it still? Xx

Ugh my god, what an afternoon we popped to hobby craft and then decided we would take Madeleine to winter wonderland as she has been good today, she was supposed to go yesterday but I said no because of her terrible behaviour, after five minutes in hobby craft I couldn't walk anymore, my back and pelvis where in agony, I had to get the car keys of OH and go sit in the car, I was bloody crying by the time I got to the car! Felt so stupid, so Scott has taken Madeleine to wonderland on his own bless him, I feel SO awful :( but there's no way I could of walked round there for an hour or so. Bloody hormones :( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I like lucy but im still not 100 on the middle name May, which he picked!
Hope your feeling better soon hun :hugs:

I'm so fed up today. Ohs at work so it's just me and katie. She was eating her dinner and the dog was being a pain crying because he wanted some so I put him in the kitchen on his bed, when I went in later he had chewed up his bed so there was foam all over the floor! I cleaned it all up. Then katie wanted the guinea pigs out so I sat her in her old travel cot and put them in with her and started sorting drawers in the front room, so then she kicks off because she wants to help me. I tell her if she gets out she's not helping me because I need to do it properly and she starts screaming at me!
I go in the kitchen to get a carrier bag for rubbish and the dogs chewed more of his bed up! So it's all over the floor again!
I keep getting cramp in my legs, i'm tired and just sick of being screamed at! I got katies beads out for her to finish the xmas tree she was making yesterday and it was like I'd asked her tidy her room! She just sat sulking!
Roll on bedtime! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly are you sure that's not Madeleine you have there? :haha: seriously though I know exactly how you feel! :hugs: get yourself a hot bath when Katie's gone up to bed. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon said its because she's bored because she's been in for a couple of days buy I try and keep her occupied and she's just not interested!
he was here this morning and he did nothing with her! He just sat and played on his phone then went home to get ready for work.
I feel awful telling her off because she's so good most of the time but I've just had enough today :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

She could be tired as well, when their tired it really does effect their behaviour. Don't be hard on yourself Carly like you say you entertain her when your indoors together, there isn't a lot more you can do, kids will be kids I guess. Fx'd for a better day tomorrow xx


----------



## ab75

Carly, sounds like you are having a nightmare day. Hope Katie is better behaved tomorrow. My 2 are like that with me not taking them out. But it's not for much longer. Bailey never got out today either as I fell asleep and dh didn't want to take the girls out in the cold as they had been in the bath, so we have 2 whingey girls and a huffy dog!!

Hope you are feeling better Amy. it's horrible being at this stage especially when we have older children to think about. 

Do you like any other names Carly? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I felt so bad, thank god for Scott he's so good.

Archie had been quiet all day, just ate a bar of chocolate and he's woken up now :rofl: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jaydens had a pee in his pants and 1 in a pull up which I only put on because he had been pulling it down to pee! I think I will put him in pants tomorrow but be sure to tell the girls there that he needs to use the potty! I'm so worried he's going to mess himself and they won't notice or he won't tell them because he's so busy playing. Even if tomorrow goes well I hsve the rest of the week to go and it's a bit to cold to whip out a potty in public.. I dont know what to doooo! 

Jaydens had a foul moment today too, felt like tearing my hair out but on the plis side he ate nearly all of his dinner x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't like any other girls name I don't think... I haven't even thought about it!

Jayden sounds like he's doing really well UB! Just keep on with the pants and he'll get there :)

I started to feel really queasy before and was getting stomach pains like I had food poisoning. They've just eased off but iv had BH since and really bad cervix pains. Luckily katies being really good now though xx


----------



## ab75

Maybe things starting Carly xx


----------



## ab75

Jayden is doing well ub.

Did Madeleine enjoy winter wonderland? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> Maybe things starting Carly xx

I wish Amanda! I don't think I'm that lucky though :-(
how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## ab75

I'm ok thanks. Still very uncomfortable down below but I have found it to be better with nothing touching it so I just have a tshirt and dressing gown on. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Anyone else getting sharp pains in their cervix and feeling it in their lady bean?! Oh my lord I thought I was about to piddle. I think she's changed position AGAIN lol.

I think I'd slap OH if he said he didn't like Aimee-Jo at this stage haha

I need to go get myself some plain cotton knickers for H-B but where's the cheapest place to get them?

Forgot to say Amy I've ended up buying a moses basket and hopfully it will be delivered Monday. Couldn't wait for my Mum to get the one she's been on about getting since September!! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah she did thank you Amanda :)

I got my knickers from primark they where about £2.50 for 5 pairs :) I got the biggest size there :rofl: I want to be comfy :)

I get that pain UB and I asked my midwife she said it's the head pushing on the cervix x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh which Moses basket did you get? That's unfair that your mum had agreed to get it and then didn't x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad you've found a way to manage your discomfort Amanda! 
Yea those pains are awful UB! 
Glad you've got a moses basket sorted, if your mum mentions it you could always suggest she just reimburse you.
I almost did hit him when he said he didn't like the name... but it was in the middle.of a church full of people just before katie did her nativity! I think he thought he would be safe there :xmas13: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I meant to say too, I just tried to check my cervix before I got in the bath and still have no clue what I can feel. I'll leave it to the professionals I think :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm with you on that one Carly. It just feels like a mess of things to me :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Glad you got your moses basket. If your mum asks you should let her give you the money for it!! 
I'm just using old pants that I already have and will buy new ones after the bleeding stops.
Yip I get the cervix pains too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm doing that too Amanda, it will feel nice to have new ones afterwards... im planning a shopping spree for new clothes too and I can't wait! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I never thought about using old ones, I still have the ones I had with Jay because I got 10 pairs of them and they didn't get ruined. 

I took a look at downstairs tonight and I seriously wished I hadn't. Im suffering really badly with varicose veins and they look awful :(

If those pains are from my cervix could that mean shes engaging? :o 

Oh and the moses basket is called sugar and spice :) 

Curious but what are your bumps like from the front? You wouldn't think I was pregnant from the back :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Definitely use ones you already have and then treat yourself when she's here :)
I've been having those pains for a while but still not engaged so unsure UB. 
I don't think I look pregnant from the back either... I didn't with katie either and my bump was much bigger then too.

What's everyone doing this evening? I had a soak in the bath for an hour and now I'm relaxing on the sofa with a hot chocolate and a pack of jammy dodgers, watching a night with olly murs from Friday :) it's so peaceful and relaxing with just the Christmas lights on and my burner lit so I can smell my Christmas treats Yankee melt :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't like my bump from the front, it just looks fat at the bottom I've still a lot of lose skin unfortunately.

Well we was having curry tonight but I bit the chicken on my sore tooth and omg I'd of rather had labour pains, I cried it hurt that much so I couldn't eat then :(


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww no, that sounds awful amy :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I shouted at Scott as he was not sympathetic and I told him he'd be shit in labour if he can't even comfort me in a toothache crisis :rofl: 

The pains faded now after half an hour so I just ate my naan breads haha xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Tooth pain is horrible! :nope:

OH mentioned moving again before, we were talking about labour and I said I'll need all the help I can get from him and he said of course I'll be there and I'll be there every night when we move. I just thought AHHHHH SHUT UP!!!!!!!! :growlmad: seriously boring me now. It's selfish to be honest.

I'm just waiting for the Xfactor to finish then I'm going to get an early night, I'm so tired x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Does he have it in his head your going to move UB?x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No I've told him over and over I do not want to move and he still keeps going on about it.

He's annoying me tonight full stop. He's too busy to even look at his phone and text me back so I'm going to go to bed and sulk lol. Leave him to drink his wine with his work mates :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

He needs to accept what you want beckii and I really hope he does soon :hugs: x


----------



## ab75

If you don't want to nove then he should be trying to reach a compromise, or accept that he will just have to see you and the kids every couple of weeks. 

My bump is only at the front. Looks like someone has put a ball in my tshirt. 

Sorry you have toothache Amy.

I got dh to check down there last night as I have a sore bit. He said it looked like there was a couple of raw pussy bits from all the swelling and rubbing. Put sudocrem on it and will again today so hopefully that will help xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ouch Amanda that sounds so sore hope it eases soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh that does sound uncomfortable Amanda! Hope it heals up abit soon. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ouch, Amanda. That sounds uncomfortable! 

I didn't even hear from OH last night or this morning, I thought charming! 

Weirdly this morning when I woke up half my bump had disappeared and my coat wasn't as tight. I do hope that means she's dropped into the pelvis lol. 

Here's this morning and yesterday morning..


----------



## ab75

Your bump is amazing ub.

Amy is quiet today. Not like her at all. Hope she is ok xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, I'd love to know where it's gone though :haha: 

I thought the same, normally there's something from her here in the morning! x


----------



## ab75

She's maybe just went out with Scott while Madeleine is at nursery.

Did you put J to nursery in big boy pants? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think she has the consultant this morning if I remember correctly so hopefully she's having a sweep :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly. She just posted in my journal. I forgot all about her consultant appointment:blush: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jay went in his pullups BUT went to the toilet and pulled them down :) x


----------



## ab75

Yay what a clever boy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Clever boy jay :) :wohoo: 

I'm here ladies I've been at the consultant. My little man is now 2/5th engaged :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eeeek how exciting!!

I hope madam has started to engage now, I'll find out tomorrow!

I've just looked at my HMRC letter and it says by April if nothing changes I'll be overpaid by 2035.01!!!:dohh: I'm sure they do it on purpose you know. 

Jaydens being lazy now he's home and not going on the potty, UGH. 

I ordered Jay another present today, 60 quid down to 20 so I could resist! I've bought everything so far.. OH's excuse is he's always working so doesn't have the time!!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do you have a ball UB? I'm sure that's helped my little man engage because I do bounce on it a lot, Madeleine never engaged till labour and I hardly used a ball with her.

Bloody cheeky gits I'm sure they do it on purpose :haha:

Ooh that's a bargain what did you get? :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

This is it, https://www.elc.co.uk/Big-City-Wooden-Garage/135482,default,pd.html#q=Big City Wooden Garage

I haven't got a ball because Jay started to engage from 36 weeks so fingers crossed this one will be the same. 

I think it's ridiculous, if they calculate something wrong then that's their error not mine to pay back! lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh wow what a bargain!! Looks great :) 

They did it to me with housing benefit so now I'm paying them back weekly, no way I could pay it all back in a one x


----------



## ab75

We are paying money back just now Beckii as they worked our claim out wrong when we moved and dh's income changed, it's ridiculous. And I hate phoning them as you are on hold for half an hour before you even get to speak to anybody!!

Yay for bargains. 
Disney store have got 25% off disney junior stuff online today. Typical, I have already ordered and wrapped 4 of the things on offer. Always the way though xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm paying back housing benefit too because they said I was on more money per week than I told them but I wasn't! They kept hassling me and my employer messed me about with wage slips so I could never prove it :-(
That garage looks great UB! If katie wasn't already getting a garage and train table then I may have got it :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Gosh Carly that is crap, so your paying money you don't actually owe?! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea! About £400 aswell.
With tax credits I changed my claim to single when jon moved out of my parents and they asked if I wanted it backdating so I said yea... when April came around I got a letter saying I owed them £160 because they had overpaid me and when I phoned it was because they had backdated the claim so effectively paid me twice because they had been paying me as a couple and when they backdated it they just paid me all over again instead of the bit I was owed! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So ladies I fell suddenly ill this weekend after several Christmas parties and now have the flu. Makes me mad because I already had the flu shot this year and caught it anyway.


----------



## ab75

Hope you feel better soon pnk xx

Happy 38 weeks Carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy 38 weeks Carly! 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> So ladies I fell suddenly ill this weekend after several Christmas parties and now have the flu. Makes me mad because I already had the flu shot this year and caught it anyway.

How long ago did you have the flu shot? I think it "can" protect you when you first get it but takes at least 2-4 weeks to be complete. Hope you feel better soon though :hugs:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you feel better soon, Pink! 

Happy 38 weeks Carly!

I have to go to the chemist today and get some hemorrhoid relief, I hoped I wouldn't get them this time but they have come back to bite me in the ass, quite literally :rofl: so bloody painful. 

What's everyones plans for today? 

OH rang me yesterday to let me know sadly his Grandad is no longer with us. They switched his life support off <3

He made me really angry because a few hours after he'd calmed down we were talking normally then he said "I may have bought a Subaru" I was like excuse me? He said when they were a bit tipsy he shook on it with his brother I said oh please, grow up. You're 26 years old and going to be a father of two for god sake! He then went on to say when a man shakes hands it means business etc, pathetic. Then I told him about Jaydens Christmas tree being a mess and that Jayden was on about getting an even bigger one for Daddy and he said well next year when we're in the new house in Preston we'll have a nice big tree in the window and I said don't go there again, I'm not moving. He said yes you are because I'm putting my foot down. There will be 2 car seats in the car and a free passenger seat whether you decide to come or not. I said don't you fucking dare threaten to take them away from me and he laughed and said well I know you'd never leave the kids so it looks like we're moving. I said to him that's emotional abuse! I went silent because it made me cry and he said what are you sulking for now? you're meant to be cheering me up and I said well don't get me down all the time then, he said you know I wouldn't take you away from the kids, saying it and doing it are two different things. 
He's emotionally abusing me! he said well the move wouldn't happen for a while yet because there's Christmas and the birth etc and getting her settled in. THAT'S what I have to put up with every time I talk to him :dohh:

You're probably sick of hearing about it as much as I am, I just have no where else to rant :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy 38 weeks Carly :)
Pink I hope your better soon.

UB - I'm so sorry to here that :hugs: at least now he's at rest and no longer suffering, it's terrible when you lose a loved one :hugs: :hugs: xx on the other hand your OH is been ridiculous, why the heck is he buying another new car?! He should be buying things for Xmas and the new baby, and he shouldn't be telling you that your moving to Preston, you don't need this right now. I know he's lost his grandad but it's no excuse to treat you this way. Rant away all you like that's what where here for :hugs: what are you going to do Hun xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's ridiculous isn't it. He hasn't got a thing with his money this Christmas, the only thing he has purchased is the pram. He said "oh well I got the stocking fillers" what all of 12 quid! 

He really needs to grow up. He was meant to bring the money down here for us to live off for when Aimee-Jo arrives but clearly he has other immature ways to spend it. You wouldn't believe how angry it's made me x


----------



## ab75

Sorry about Simons grandad ub.

I honestly can't believe that he has bought another car. He seriously needs to grow up and realise what his priorities are. I think if you did move(I know you don't want to) that you would be in serious shit. You would be up there without your family for support, oh could still go out with his brother and mates. God knows how he is going to manage to pay rent when he thinks its better to buy cars.
I wish I lived nearer you so we could go for a coffee and be friends irl. You do not need this right now. You are the one who has bought everything for Jaydens Christmas and for Aimee-Jo arriving and you should be so proud of yourself for that. You are managing really well. 
Your oh needs to accept that you are staying where you are, with both kids and then he can decide what he wants to do from there. Unless you get pissed off and take that decision away from him:hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

To me it's as though he's living the life of a single guy, spending money left right and centre and not thinking of the consequences. Very selfish. Stay strong UB and stand your ground don't let him make you feel bullied :hugs:

I agree with Amanda it would be so good if we all lived close and could meet and have a coffee and chats. How good would that be! X


----------



## ab75

I agree that he is living the single life.
Don't let him emotionally blackmail you. I know that you want to be with him but seriously think about everything. I was in a shitty relationship, obviously no kids involved though so I know that makes it different, but the best thing I did was throw him out. I was devastated but after a few weeks I started getting myself a life and it was the best thing I ever did. I am not saying this is what you should do, but think about it. You can't live the rest of your life like this.

And he was going to be getting J a tree, and now he is saying next year. Just as well J has you. You put your kids first. I am not trying to make you feel bad as I know you must be hurting. But I honestly don't know how he thinks it is ok to be like this with you, especially at this time of year and at this stage of pregnancy xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He gets his wages on Friday so we'll soon find out. I'm tempted to tell him if he does get the car then not to come down and we aren't going up there for Christmas but won't that make me a bit of a bitch or just playing him at his own game? I wish I had the guts. 

Jayden is seriously annoying me this morning, he's obsessed with the moses basket but he's being so rough with it shoving it into the tree and hitting it with his toys. I'm going to take it upstairs now :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't think that'd be harsh at all UB. He should of bought Jayden the big tree before shaking on buying a car! I'm sorry but that's not what parents do, kids first all the time no matter what. :hugs: x


----------



## ab75

That won't make you a bitch at all. He isn't thinking about you and the kids when he is out buying cars. Why should your benefit claims be affected because of him when he doesn't support you properly financially. 
He needs to be giving you regular money from every wage and supporting if not you, then at the very least his children xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

See he turned around to me and said when I get my own house you won't get a penny because I'll have food, rent, C-tax etc to pay for. I didn't get any money Friday just gone because he only worked 2 days and spent that wage on the BMW. 

He needs to go and buy 5 Christmas cards and put 10 quid in each for the kids, reckon he will? :haha: :rofl: I sure can't! 

I told my Mum what he said to me last night and she went bonkers. She needs to understand though if she goes bat shit crazy at him it's going to make it worse for me so she just needs to let me rant and just be there for me not fight for me.. I know what happens when she does that. My Nan understands lol

Not long to go till the midwife. PLEASEEE little on be engaging! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry oh is being a dick UB! If i'm honest jon used to be exactly like that when it came to cars and money. He had 9 cars within the space of 1 year when I was pregnant and katie was a baby! Luckily he's grown up abit now though. I understand it's so frustrating though and that's why he's never lived with me, because he's never been reliable for money and I can't risk me and katie going without. You are much better standing on your own 2 feet and not relying on him, even though he should be supporting his family :hugs:

Thanks ladies! I can't believe I'm 38 weeks :happydance: only a maximum of 4 weeks until my baby girl arrives!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Beckii he's been a dick head, but you've done everything on your own, christmas things, Aimee-jos things...EVERYTHING! you don't need him anyway, if I where you i would carry on as you are and leave him too it. 

What times your mw appointment? :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How are you today Carly? Xx


----------



## ab75

Midwife just been and delivered drug box and checked me over to save me walking up later.
Frazer is 3/5 th engaged. Whooooohooooo, said he will be here sooner rather than later xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii, I agree with the girls. Just do what you are doing and leave him to it, especially if he is going to give you fck all if he gets a house. That's not the way it works, he has 2 children to provide for xx

Good luck at midwife xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> How are you today Carly? Xx

I'm ok thanks amy, had some awful pains last night. I was crying in bed while jon was rubbing my back getting worried that the baby was coming :haha: luckily they stopped so I managed some sleep.
Katies asked for blu blu the dolphin for christmas and ohs dad's mum has given her some money so we were going to buy it for her so she has another present to open instead of money but it's out of stock nearly everywhere :-( the only place we can find it is smyths toys but jon doesn't think it will be delivered in time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow where they contractions type pains? I've not heard of that toy before, I'm going to google it now :rofl: could you go into smyths and puck it up instead of ordering online? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ok googled it, I'm totally lying I have seen those in b&m :) x


----------



## ab75

Smyths delivery is brilliant Carly, we have always got everything the next day xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

:hugs: UB, I hope you do what you decide is best and not be bullied into anything. 
Carly, I hope you're feeling better. 

Ugh, I hate being sick and I'm almost never am. Now I have to worry about taking all this medicine so close to the end of the pregnancy and panicking when I don't feel baby moving. 
So this seems weird to me but, whenever I've been laying on the couch or sleeping in bed and then get up to go the restroom, I have severe pain until I empty my bladder. Like I can't even stand up straight when I'm walking to the restroom. Have any of you had this?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes me pink, I have it every time I need a wee.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no pink :-( I hope your feeling better soon.

They weren't contraction pains it was like stabbing pains really low down in my stomach along with cramping and shooting pains in my lower back. It was awful :-(

I'll have a look at b&m and home bargains just incase amy :) and if not ill have to order tomorrow from smyths because the money's not in my bank account yet xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope you manage to get it Carly. How are the pains now? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

What's everyone's plans for today? I'm stuck in the house until Thursday when I can go back to work. We have just Thursday and Friday to work and then off for the next two weeks. I'm hoping baby comes before I have to go back in Jan mostly because I'm hoping to avoid induction. 
I actually got to see his face yesterday at my ultrasound, he was sucking his thumb, so cute. Unfortunately I had the same tech as last time and she still didn't get a good pic :nope:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> Hope you manage to get it Carly. How are the pains now? Xx

My dad took me to home bargains before I picked katie up from the nursery christmas party but they didn't have it so he ordered it online from smyths for me it says guaranteed delivery for Xmas so fingers crossed :)
I haven't had any major pains today, just the usual niggles.
How are you today? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Swtpinkbabi said:


> What's everyone's plans for today? I'm stuck in the house until Thursday when I can go back to work. We have just Thursday and Friday to work and then off for the next two weeks. I'm hoping baby comes before I have to go back in Jan mostly because I'm hoping to avoid induction.
> I actually got to see his face yesterday at my ultrasound, he was sucking his thumb, so cute. Unfortunately I had the same tech as last time and she still didn't get a good pic :nope:.

Fingers crossed for you that he comes before induction pink! How cute that he was sucking his thumb :cloud9: im just at my parents for abit then will be going home to tidy up and make tea xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw well that's good they will deliver for Xmas. I've ordered with smyths before and they've always delivered next day they are really good like that, toys r us took forever to deliver to me. I love smyths!

I'm ok today, trying to stop thinking about labour, I just want my baby now :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless you hun :hugs: I feel the same, I really didn't want to be pregnant on Xmas day but im more than positive I will be!
What's your esestimate of what archie will weigh? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm the same Carly, hoping secretly I will have him for Xmas day, that would be just magical but I'm not holding out hope, I'm preparing myself to go over due again if I'm honest. Well Madeleine was 6lb 12oz at 15 days late so I'm thinking he may be around 7lb. But I'm so sore this time round and the pressure is insane, which I never got with Madeleine so maybe he will be a big boy :rofl:

What about you?? How much do you think Lucy will weigh? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well katie was 8lb 12oz and 1 week overdue but im measuring smaller this time around so I think I'll go about 1 week over and she'll weigh 8lb - ish xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so excited that tomorrow is the last walk to nursery I have to do!! Then katie home until 5th Jan so hopefully I will have lucy before then so jon will be off work so he can do the nursery run :xmas13: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh does she break up tomorrow for christmas? Madeleines In until Xmas eve! Although it's not a school nursery so might be different, that's going to be nice for you to have a break from the nursery run xx


----------



## ab75

Snap Carly. Zoe finishes on fri morning (party on Friday morning) then thats her til jan. I am going to try and take her tomorrow. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey girls midwife appointment was good. I got to take a look at the birthing suit and theres 2 rooms.. 2! Lol. They are real luxury compared to what I had with Jayden. I'm having a blood test on Monday to check what my iron count is. She isn't engaged yey but still head down at the brim, she said he might not even engage until labour so we'll see. She said she's expecting me to give birth around my due date rather than going over but only time till tell! I'm on my phone so will post properly later :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

2 rooms?!? What if they're full? That's a bit poo lol. Glad the midwife went well :) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad midwife went well ub xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bit worried....I was carrying madeleines crayons etc through to the kitchen and Madeleine rolled my birth ball and I fell over it onto the floor, crayons went everywhere. Scott was walking up the stairs at the time and panicked bless him. I hurt my leg but don't think my bump got touched, I'm pretty sure it didn't. I hope I haven't done any harm to Archie :cry:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun try not to worry, he has plenty of protection in there anyway and chances are if you don't think he got bumped then he won't have done :hugs:

She only does mon, tue & wed mornings and is term time only so I don't have to pay for anything :haha:

UB im glad your appointment went well! I have my next one on Thursday but im dreading the walk their :-( it will probably take us about an hour because I have katie and Jon's at work :-( I have to be their for 9:30 aswell :dohh: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Oh no Mummy, I'm sure he's fine safely tucked in the womb. Hopefully you didn't get hurt too bad on your leg.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Glad your appointment went well UB.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm sure he's fine Amy, he's well cushioned in there. If you're worried you could always talk to your midwife.

I did think it was a bit weird that there's only 2 rooms, I'd better have the one with the huge birthing pool lol

I forgot to day, OHs Grandads funeral is on bloody Xmas eve as that's the only date they had available which won't make Xmas up there very nice. My Nan said she understands it's a bad time but we hope he doesn't sit with a face on him on boxing day when we have Xmas with my family, Jayden will pick up on it. 

I have no idea what's happening yet but hopefully I will later x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I feel fine girls so should be ok :)

Oh UB that's a rubbish day for a funeral :hugs: I hope it all goes ok xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

OH is ignoring me. He said to me hes coming to get me and Jay before the funeral and stay for a week. I said I have a blood test Monday and he said for gods sake why is everything going tits up for me. Then I said but why a week? He saod it will be nice for my Nan and I said I thought we were having boxing day with my family then he turned round and said can't you forget about your family for once youre always thinking about yourself, youre fucking selfish!!! And hung up. Hes now ignoring me and I'm in hysterics:cry:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh my god UB! I understand he's upset but to treat you like that is awful :hugs:
If I were you I'd leave him to contact you to apologise and try and get some sleep xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry your going through this UB. You should probably put off talking to him for a few days until he has a chance to chill. All this stress is not good for the baby and it seems all of you all's current interactions are stressful. I understand his loss but he has no right to take his frustrations out on you. I would definitely not be talking until he apologized.


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB that is disgraceful! He's been terribly selfish and thinking of nobody but himself. You shouldn't be dealing with this at all. I hope you managed to calm down and get some sleep Hun, it's not good for you or baby getting all upset. 

I can understand he's emotional right now and he's hurting but it's no way to treat you :hugs: I hope your ok beckii xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you are ok Amy.

Beckii, I understand that he is hurting but he can't treat you like that.
Is that how he would treat you when you are up there, away from everybody. 
You need to go for that blood test. 
And selfish. Coming from the guy that went up there to support his family, has bought potentially 2 cars, doesn't send you regular money but manages to go out drinking when he has kids that need things. And you're the selfish one! ! He is trying to emotionally blackmail you. And it's working. 
What are you and J meant to do up there for a week xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's exactly what he's doing Amanda. Well now I won't be seeing my family over Christmas at all because he's not bringing us back on Boxing day. My Nan had a roast dinner planned with everyone around too and now me and Jayden won't be there. Instead I guess we'll be sitting around a very quiet and very morbid house due to the fact OHs Grandad has passed. :shrug: I have 2 cats and fish what the hell does he expect me to do with them?! He hasn't mentioned them at all. x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope your feeling better today UB :hugs: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

WoW UB I am so sorry. I agree with Amanda though. 

I would be in hysterics just thinking about not only my cats and fish but being away from my family too. I don't know how you deal with him to be quite honest hun. Is there not any way you can get back home for Christmas? I would not want to be in a house where everyone was sad over Christmas either.

Plus, that roast dinner sounds lovely :cloud9:.


----------



## ab75

Why don't you just stay at home Beckii, just because he wants you to go to Preston doesn't mean you have to go. He keeps moving the goalposts, was taking you home boxing day, now he's not. I wouldn't be going that far so close to my due date xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I know I'm so worried I'll pop up there but I think that's what he wants. If I don't go up there I'm basically selfish, I should be there for him apparently at a time like this :shrug: He wants Jayden up there to see his cousins and where he goes I go as there's no way I'd let him take him on his own. He's barely seen him and doesn't know our routine. I still have to break the news to my family yet, they aren't going to be very happy. I probably won't get home till around the 30th!! Bloody ridiculous. I understand he's lost his Grandad but that's no excuse treating me like he is, his Nan would be disgusted x


----------



## Ziggie

I wouldn't go. No way. What if he just decides not to take you back full stop? Oh sorry love I'm busy/can't afford it. 

You can't even blame grief, he was exactly the same before his grandad passed by the sounds of it. 

D day here. Not expecting much! This baby still has baking to do I think...


----------



## Carlyp1990

I know it's a hard decision to make but realistically I think it would be a wiser move to stay at home. From what he's said it sounds like you can't even really trust that he will bring you home after a week because what if he changes his mind again and wants you there for new year? 
Plus you said he likes a drink with his family, what if you do go into labour and he's been drinking? Then you will be totally alone.
I would definitely consider staying home. I know it's hard because you want your family to be together for christmas but there's just too many risks xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy due day Zig! :happydance: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I agree with the other ladies. I would stay at home.
Happy due date Zig!! :wohoo:


----------



## ab75

I just wouldn't be going Beckii. Yes he needs you because his grandad has passed but you have needed him at times and he's not bothered to come down because he had no money as he was paying for the BMW. He is the one that is being very childish and selfish. 
I feel really bad for you as you must feel so torn. But I think if you give in on this then he will think he has won(I know it's not a competition but you know what I mean) and he will do emotional blackmail all the time to get what he wants.

One of you is going to have to give in or you spend Christmas apart. That is not going to be an easy decision, no matter what one you make. I just don't see why you have to go up there for so long. And I can just guess to get you up there he will end up telling you that he will take you back on boxing day, but that won't happen and you'll be stuck and miserable :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ab75

Happy due date Zig!


----------



## ab75

And I agree with Carly about the drinking. That's what I was getting at when I said he won't bring you back boxing day, he's not going to not drink on Christmas day!!!

My dh usually has a drink on a saturday night but hasn't for the last 3 weeks in case I go into labour, and won't until after Frazer is here.

Your oh should be doing the same. xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jesus Christ beckii I'm so sorry but what an absolute fcking dick head!! He's black mailed you and made you feel like you have to go! Don't go, don't leave your family when you had plans with them Hun, who does he think he is? That's not fair. I'm really angry for you beckii :( 

like you say what you supposed to do with the cats? Leave them to starve? And let down your family for Xmas? Erm NO!! No bloody way. I would not be doing it if that was Scott I would be telling him he can like it or lump it if I'd made plans with my family for Xmas they would be no way I would let them down. Oh my god I really feel for you wish I could give you a big hug xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How is everyone today? My pelvis is really achey :-( dreading the hour walk to midwife in the morning :-( we have to be there for 9:30 aswell and katies been staying in bed until gone 8 this week!
Jon's mum and dad have got a new puppy today, it's a rottweiler and she is sooo cute! Iv just left katie round there with him and iv come to wait for my asda delivery then I'm going back. I hope asda don't take too long though because I want some crisps really badly :xmas13:
My friend who I used to work with came to visit me this morning and took me out for dinner again, only had a sandwich though as I wasn't very hungry xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Carly I thought you were going to say you hoped Asda would hurry up so you could get back and see the puppy!! :xmas13:

That was nice of your friend.

Can you not get a bus to midwife? That's a long walk:hugs:
I am sore after 5 or 10 mins of walking.

My skin on my bump feels so tight, feels like I'm gona split :xmas13:


----------



## ab75

:hug: Beckii, How are things now? Hope you are having a better day and have stopped being upset. :hug: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that is a blooming long walk, I don't know how you do it! 

I've just been to b&m to buy crisps I'm a crisp addict :rofl: we also picked up an arts and crafts box for Madeleine, was ten pound reduced to five!! It's fabulous as well it's got all sorts in there, she's just made cards for my aunt and gran that where going to post. 

I would love a puppy but I think my cats are enough at the moment lol xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, hope you all have a nice day. I'm still sick, but I need to get out and grab a few more Xmas gifts for the Fam while it's not busy out.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope your feeling better soon pink. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I have no money for the bus :-( the Dr's is near my parents though so I'm going there after then will try and get a lift home :)
The puppy is so cute! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy im a crisp addict too... could just eat and eat them all day!
Pink I hope your feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too Carly, there my favourite! 

Ooh you need to take a photo of the pup ;) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/FB_IMG_1418842487990_zpsehc3t7vh.jpg

Katie and laila :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg how cute?!? I could squish them both :haha: adorable!!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I could squish katie the way she's behaved today! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Well looks like it another lonely night in for me, Jon's mates girlfriend left him less than 2 weeks ago after over 3 years together and last night updated her Facebook to in a relationship with someone else!! His mates pretty gutted so iv sent jon round to keep him company. He's such a nice guy and really doesn't deserve to be treat like that, shes moved out so he's in 'their' house with 'their' dog xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha really? She has a butter wouldn't wouldn't melt kinda face ;) lol.

Awww no that's awful, he must be gutted. Tell him to get back out there find someone who deserves him :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy D day Zig.

Well I've spoken to my family and they said it will be nice for his Nan to have me and Jayden there. I will make sure I have a date for coming home other wise he will just turn around and say he can't afford it. Maybe I should take a secret stash of money for fuel just in case! My mum would come and get us too if he ever did that. My family have been very understanding about it all which is just as well but I'm petrified of giving birth up there. When he's dropped me back off at home he's going back to Preston to work when he told me that hed be staying with me in case I pop, so if he misses it It's his own fault. 

Jayden has his Christmas party tomorrow morning and his Auntie is coming along with us which sould be nice! He rarely sees her but loves it when he does. 

That puppy is bloody adorable too, Ive always said if I had a female rotty i'd call her Sasha lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We always said she didn't love him the way he loved her and she was with him for sympathy when he had a kidney transplant and was close to death and now she's proved it!

Glad you've got something sorted for christmas beckii, maybe you could organise a new years day meal with your family instead? Xx


----------



## ab75

That pup is adorable Carly. So is Katie.

Beckii, glad you feel a bit better and spoke to your family. Definitely agree on a date first for when you are going home. Thats shit that he isn't going to stay with you after he drops you home.
You can have a belated xmas meal with your family. 
I just hope that it goes well for you in Preston while you are there xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

To be honest they would probably prefer it if he wasn't anyway. I don't think he likes my family. I've felt like it for a while.

I will talk to him tomorrow and see if he can get me home on the 30-31. I have a midwife appointment on the 2nd and Jay starts nursery on the 5th so I can't stay later. I plan on giving Jayden a good Christmas regardless as to where we're are. I will take most of his presents up apart from his train set. I don't think I'll have anything to open off OH as I've had them already (oops) but Nan said she would give me hers so I'm not without bless her. 

I'm watching Hit and run on ITV, it's awful :nope: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm sorry but I'll be damned I go with my oh to visit for Xmas and he doesn't have a gift for me. Good luck on your trip, and I hope you and Jay have a wonderful holiday. Fingers crossed baby girl stays put till your back home.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy D Day Zig!!!! 
So exciting, hope baby comes for you soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck UB. I hope you have a nice time even though it won't be with your family.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll just have to make the most of it I suppose. I won't be taking all my money as OH has no concept of it. I will be leaving a lot with my Nan for when I'm home! I will be living off IS and CTC as OH won't be getting money :dohh:

Jayden keeps telling me he's going to dance to lots of music today :haha: 

What's everyone elses plans? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I havent been on girls. Spent the day with my Mum yesterday which was nice. Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol ah bless Jayden that is sweet!


Hope you had fun with your mum BB

I think we are going for a walk later see if it gets this baby moving. Whats everyone else upto ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's weird. I'm on my own for the first time in ages. Tristan has gone to nursery. 
I'm going to chill in bed for a bit, get up, watch trashy TV, do a little housework then maybe go into town for some Christmas bits then meet Hubby for my growth scan.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Enjoy the time to yourself BB. :) what time is your growth scan?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Erm I'll have to double check but I think it's 2.30!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Make the most of your relaxing morning then :) it's not often us mummy's get those! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

No it's not. I'm not even sure if I like it or not! Haha


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha make the most of it BB!

Amy your down to single digits!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeek that's so close!

I've just realised I don't even have to move from bed to watch trashy TV. We now have a TV in our bedroom so it's breakfast in bed for me :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha it is very strange when the kiddies are away I must admit. Enjoy your breakfast in bed :)

Ooh my goodness. So I am! I never even realised. Why does it still seem so far away? :(


----------



## ab75

Oooohhh single digits.

Enjoy your day bb and enjoy seeing baby again xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Midwife went great :)
Lucy is just starting to engage, my iron levels are amazing she said, wee is fine and so is BP :)
Have my next appointment for 2nd Jan when I will have a sweep.
The walk was ok, we got half way and Jon's parents drove past us so they stopped and gave us a lift the rest of the way :) just at my parents house now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay that's great news Carly!!! Fx'd that you won't need that sweep though ;) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything went well :)


----------



## sethsmummy

glad everything went well Carly :D 

UB im glad youv sorted something out hun :hugs: your oh sounds like a so and so a lot of the time (sorry :blush: )


----------



## ab75

Glad midwife went well Carly. Hope you don't need the sweep.

Beckii, is OH talking to you now? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies.
went to the toilet at my parents and there was some browny discharge and I've had quite abit of backache and cramping again and just feel "off" today. Going to go and have a bath in a minute before katie helps me cook a shepherds pie for tea xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly could it be your show? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I don't know amy, it looked like what I get after we've had sex but we haven't have sex for a few days :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Maybe call your midwife Carly and ask for her advice xx


----------



## ab75

Ooooohhhh Carly, this is your time, I just know it :hugs:xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I doubt it Amanda, i'm not that lucky :haha: I really don't want her to born tomorrow because it's Jon's sister birthday and I'd never hear the end of it! Xx


----------



## ab75

If you get a move on, there is still 9.5 hours of today :xmas13::xmas13: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Amanda, we can't all spit our babies out like you hahaa :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Looks like I can't now either:haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: you too crack me up! I'll still be pregnant next year lol... no doubt about it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol I don't think it will be long for you Amanda, it can't be!
Carly when you say next year it sounds forever away :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It feels it amy:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## ab75

I'll probably be last now as you'll all have jinxed me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No you won't Amanda, I will be last :rofl: 

Why don't you try running up and down the stairs? Xx


----------



## ab75

Amy are you having a feckin laugh, it takes me all my time and effort to walk up the stairs:xmas13::xmas13: xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'm over and still sure I won't be next! Not even engaged yet :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: :rofl: I second that! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig my first baby never engaged till labour begun.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha, I ran down the stairs at 3 am because I thought the dog was being naughty but it was the guinea pigs, I then debated whether to go back to bed or have a sit down first:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

OH is talking to me and he DIDN'T buy another car, halle-bloody-lujah!

Jayden loved his Christmas party and got his face painted, I was so shocked he let the woman do it. 

I'm popping into town tomorrow because I need some maternity leggings, I've given in 3 1/2 weeks away from due date :haha: I need to be comfortable in Preston ;)

You're all going to give birth before me, I know it! it doesn't feel so long ago that we were all counting down the days to our first scans and now it's the birth! crazy x


----------



## Ziggie

I've been bouncing on my ball all day as it's like a hurricane outside!!!!!! I don't blame baby for wanting to stay in the warm!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your sorted UB and he didn't get a car!
I'm doing well, I only have one pair of maternity pants :)

Ziggie have you tried the "hula" move on the ball? I swear I feel her move lower when I do that xx


----------



## ab75

That is good news Beckii.
I love my maternity leggings.
The girls have never had their faces painted before, Santa is bringing them some face paints tho :winkwink: as well as everything bloody else. Was wondering where we were going to put all the stuff we have bought, but we now have all their gifts from aunties and grandparents, bloody hell, we need an extra house just for toys xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha Amanda, same here! I said to jon last night if katie gets money off anyone there is not a chance in hell she us spending it on yet more toys! I struggle to find room for her toys already and that's with xmas and the cots not in her room yet! Xx


----------



## ab75

The girls have got £125 each up the stairs, there is no way they are getting more toys. I said they could maybe get something each from Disney store but the rest will either go on clothes for them or in the bank xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness I'm with you on the toys, I don't know where I'm gonna put all madeleines from Santa. I need a bigger house again, I said this when we moved to this one and now I want an even bigger one, Scott says I can't keep up sizing houses where not made of money :rofl:

Carly that's funny you thought the guini pigs where the dog :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii I'm so glad he didn't buy that car!! Xx


----------



## ab75

If we end up with another private rent after this one we are going to try and get a 4 bedroom so we can have a playroom xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that would be great Amanda, I would love a playroom! Or even a house with a conservatory, I'd use that as a play room xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Well ladies I'm back at work today. Still feel crappy but at least I only have two days left before Xmas break. Baby has been more active now that I'm not lazing around at home on the sofa. I guess he's glad we're at work also. I so don't plan on doing anything and leaving it all for my snooty coworker for when I'm out on maternity :haha:. I found a ton of mistakes that have been made by all the school sites since I've been home sick, and I'm like well not my problem :winkwink:. Hopefully baby comes during the break and I don't have to return to work on Jan 2.


----------



## ab75

Yeah me too xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just posted in your journal BB :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Oh no BB, I hope everything goes well. I'm not allowed to go past 39 weeks either and I'm being induced also.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have a medical condition? I have antiphospholipid syndrome.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Goodness it must be so nerve racking. Hope everything is okay. 

I've decided I'm going to treat myself to having my nails done before I go away. Jay has everything he needs as does the baby so why not!

OH told me tonight his brother is expecting his second child, she's around 12 weeks. I asked if they were happy about it as I remembered him saying 1 was enough and OH said well judging by the abortion about 15 weeks ago, no. I was like ooooh, awkward. I asked if they were keeping this one and he said yeah :shrug: why abort the first and keep the second? :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I want my nails doing too UB but I remember when I was in labour with Madeleine when I went to theatre for forceps they removed all my nail varnish so I daren't risk getting them done now.

Xx


----------



## ab75

Ub that's shocking. Have a termination and then fall pregnant straight away again! ! Annoys me.
Ooohh enjoy getting your nails done xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It annoyed me too, I felt quite sick when he told me. 

The woman who does my nails is fully booked until after Christmas, boo :( x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I want to get my nails done again too!!! Probably won't happen till after new years for me.

Hope you ladies are having a great day. I am going to go take a nap till OH gets home on his lunch break. I miss him and want to make the time go by faster <3.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't think I'll be getting them done till new year now either.

OHs brothers girlfriend messaged me back today, I asked her if she was going to OHs Nans for Christmas and the carvery after the funeral. She said she wants to go to the funeral but needs someone to look after her little girl and asked me! I said well I'll have to ask OH if he's okay with it but I won't be looking after them all being nearly 38 weeks gone. I told OH that she'd asked me and he said his brother, her OH isn't going to be happy, he'll turn around and call her a lazy bitch and to look after their daughter at the house with me herself as apparently she's always palming her LO off on other people! OH said it's not fair on me to have to look after the 2 of them when he knows I'm struggling when she's quite capable of doing it herself. I was quite surprised, he actually thought about me! lol 

How's everyone else been feeling today? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was just about to say UB what has got into your OH thinking of you before anyone else?! 

Aren't you going to the funeral then Hun? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good on your oh UB! 

I'm ok thanks, been Having some bh but nothing too major amd they'll probably ease off now that I've sat down to relax :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's nobody to look after Jayden if I go. I would of liked to of been there for my OH but I'd rather stay with Jayden because I don't want him staying with anyone he barely knows. I was quite shocked OH said no I'm not looking after the kids apart from Jayden :haha: happy that he did though. 

I got those maternity leggings from Peacocks today, you can see my skin/bum through them so got some big black granny pants :rofl: they are SO comfortable though. 

Not long now, Carly! 

I wonder by the time I get back from Preston if any of you would of had your babies! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I hate it when leggings are see through, that's what my new look ones where like.


UB your going to have to pop on to keep checking to see if any of these babies have arrived :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I hate see through leggings too! I've been wearing 2 pairs at a time this week though because it's been so cold :haha:
I don't blame you not wanting to leave Jayden UB, at least you'll be up there to show your support though :hugs:
I doubt I'll have given birth by the time your back. Amanda may have though :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Amanda definitely will have :haha: 

Am I the only one not feeling the cold? I don't know what it is this year but I'm feeling fine, I sleep with my window open on a night too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm only cold when I have to go out :haha: it might help that your not allowed to walk anywhere:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: :rofl: that is very true Carly! Although while I was walking to nursery the other day I was sweating (even though I didn't get far) :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: that could have been from adrenaline due to your great escape :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know! I felt like I was in a movie sneaking down the stairs and out the door :rofl: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been feeling pretty hot, I was sat on the bus today getting all wet and sweaty and feeling faint and people are looking at me like what on earth? Slowly items of clothing were coming off :haha:

I agree Amanda may be one and Zig. I will have my phone and phone data so hopefully it holds out!

I have been in bed since 10 and I cant get to sleep! Constantly tossing and turning, I thought I managed to escape the insomnia but obviously not x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm the same I'm laid here awake and texting Scott been a pain in the butt :rofl: 

Lol I can imagine people looking at you on the bus thinking "is she crazy" :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope you have a great time UB! I am glad you are bringing your phone so that you can keep in touch with us!! 

I can't wait till Amanda has her baby. I want to fawn all over her baby's cute lil face!!! 

I did some shopping just now in preparation for Riya! I went and got a mei tie, since Riya is still too small for the Stokke carrier. Who knows, I might end up liking this one better lol!! Good think I have not taken the stokke out of the box. Then maybe I can return it :rofl:.


----------



## sethsmummy

Think of all you could buy if you did :o 

I've heard nothing but rave reviews on the mei tie Hun and you can get so many pretty designs too. If I wasn't so big I'd get one myself x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I managed to drop off but Jay has had me up at 5:50, I could cry. Its getting earlier each day. 

I'd like to try a baby wrap but scared she'll fall out lol i think she'll be a lot warmer in one rather than a carrier x


----------



## ab75

I've been awake for ages too then Zoe came thru at 6 asking if it was only 5 more sleeps to go!! Going to get worse as the week goes on lol.
Beckii I hope I've had him by the time you get back. In fact, when are you going? Lol I hope I've had him b4 you go!!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: I go on the 23rd and hopefully come home on the 30th/31st! I will keep my fingers crossed for you ;) x


----------



## ab75

Well I am trying my hardest. Sitting here eating half a pineapple:xmas13: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Suzy I've heard great things about those wraps!
Beckii I'm really close to Preston, we are actually going there on the 22nd :) I could have had my baby by the time you get back depending on what happens at the next scan :shock:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry you ladies all had crap nights sleep. I slept ok and katie didn't get up until 7:45 but she still though it was nighttime so she got in my bed :haha: I love dark mornings :) after about 10 minutes she said she couldn't sleep so she was going to stay awake for the rest of the night :xmas13: xx


----------



## ab75

:xmas13::xmas13: at Katie xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's been like that everyday this week :haha: god help her on Christmas day when we wake her up at 6 am so she gets an hour of opening presents with oh before he goes to work:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon's just text and told me one of old friends that he used to spend a lot of time with when we first got together has passed away. He hasn't seen him for years apart from bumping into him round town etc but I don't know what to say :-( he has a little boy aged around 2 and his wife is pregnant :-( I feel so shocked! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: that's so cute of Katie!!

Oh my goodness I can't believe where so close to christmas it's absolutely crazy!! 
What's everyone's plans for the big day then? Usually I'm with all my family and it's a big get together but this year its just the three of us, we told MIL where not going to hers for lunch because I don't want to be sat round someone's dining table feeling fat and uncomfortable with everyone pissed, no thanks! So it's going to be us three cosey at home.

Boxing Day my mum is coming over and I said I'd do some nibbles and drinks for her coming (if I'm not in labour of course) 

What do you ladies do on the big day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Jon's just text and told me one of old friends that he used to spend a lot of time with when we first got together has passed away. He hasn't seen him for years apart from bumping into him round town etc but I don't know what to say :-( he has a little boy aged around 2 and his wife is pregnant :-( I feel so shocked! Xx

Omg Carly that's terrible! :cry: all you can do is offer your support to him. Why is this world so bloody cruel?! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just in shock. He was only 27 :-( my Facebook is slowly filling with people talking about him and saying how much they'll miss him.

Jon's working christmas day 8am- 1 pm so we're getting up at 6 so we can have an hour together in the morning. Then at 9:30ish my mum or dad is picking me and katie up so we can go and spend a couple of hours they're with all my nieces and my nephew and my brother and his girlfriend. Then at about 11:30ish me, katie and my dad will go to my grandma's for an hour before my dad drops us back off at home ready for jon to get home from work. Then ill make dinner before his parents come round late afternoon. Unless lucy arrives before then so oh can have christmas off with us xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How did it Happen Carly was it a tragic accident? His poor wife and children :( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I have no idea amy, I think he may have had an alcohol problem but im unsure xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Goodness, it's so sad isn't it. Right before Xmas too :( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just spoke to jon and he said that his was his works Christmas party last night, apparently he had gallstones so shouldn't have been drinking but he got drunk anyway, went to his dad's house with his wife afterwards and fell asleep in the front room. They left him to sleep it off and then his dad tried to wake him this morning but couldn't :-( xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is so sad :cry:. I am so sorry to hear about your friend Carly :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god that is just terrible! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh carly thats so so sad. that poor woman and children :( :cry: 

Were not doing anythin christmas day Amy. Up whenever the boys get up (lets bet they will sleep in for once ;) ). Try persuade them to have breakfast before opening presents. My folks will me coming over at some point in the morning for an hour or so and then they're off to my sisters. After that its just a normal day for us :haha: Im debating whether to make a christmas dinner... because roasts rarely get eaten in this house. Guess ill see how i feel on the day though. xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where staying at home too Tara. But Scott is making a roast I've told him he has to :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i might just get the veg and mash that goes in teh microwave :rofl: that way all i have to do is cook the meat/stuffing and pigs in blankets. Easy peasy :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha good idea! I love pigs in blankets they're so yummy!!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i have to agree lol. the best part along with the stuffing! xx


----------



## Ziggie

Just us for Xmas day! My family live 3.5 hours away. Other half's family live next door up the hill, but we won't be eating with them, as they're just not like that!!! They get their own little Turkey in and even when I've invited them over they decline. He's an only child so they're just not the big family get together type... I find it all very odd!!!! 

I don't know when I'm going to have this baby so I've just carried on as normal and gone totally overboard with the food :D 2 meats, pigs in blankets, veg, potatoes, you name it!!! Be interesting if I'm in labour lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not a fan of stuffing lol.

Zig that would be very interesting if you went into labour at Christmas lunch :rofl: have you had any signs yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i love it.. especially my mums. same as her triffle but after yesterday i doubt shed make some for me if i asked :dohh:


----------



## Ziggie

Nope nothing :) very comfy in there!!


----------



## sethsmummy

We sure have some very comfy babies in this group lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon and katie have requested lamb for christmas dinner so lamb it is in my house. I'll just pop the meat in the slow cooker and then only me and katie eat veg so I'll just use frozen and peel potatoes the night before probably xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about Jons friend Carly.

We have ordered a stuffed turkey crown this year, pigs in blankets, roast potatoes, parsnips, brussel sprouts, mash and gravy. I usually make my own stuffing and stuff the turkey but dh said he is cooking this year. We are just having it ourselves, come down when the girls wake up, presents, toys and whatever the girls want to play with etc. So looking forward to it just being us this year and having no visitors,bliss xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

All of your ladies christmas sounds lovely!! 

It will just be MIL, OH, Riya, and I this year. His uncle is going to Florida to spend it with his parents. She is too little (obviously lol) to open presents, so not much fun in that department lol. We are going to have a nice glazed ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, rolls, and idk what else. Depends on what everyone wants. 

I can't wait till next year when Riya can rip open her own presents!! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love sprouts but jon and katie won't eat them so I always think there's no point buying them for just me :-( xx


----------



## Ziggie

We have lamb and pork (Turkey is yuck). I will do sprouts but I don't do them the traditional way as they're horrid too! Cut them in half and put them in a hot pan with butter, bacon and garlic and cook till they're a little browned ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm all those dinners sound lovely! I can't wait now :) x


----------



## ab75

We all love sprouts. The girls always eat all their veg before they touch anything else on their plates. Think I have strange children lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Amanda that is fab! Wish Madeleine would do that lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda that's what katie is like with most meals, always eats her veg first but doesn't do sprouts. For some reason she loves her lamb so will pick that over veg aswell :haha: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

God that's awful news Carly :hugs:

I got my nails done today but nice and short, they don't look fake at all. I figured when the baby comes I can't be having huge claws. 

I have no idea what's happening for Christmas in Preston. All I know is on the Christmas eve after the funeral we're going for a carvery at OHs Grandads favorite place. Christmas day is just nibbles I think :shrug: 

I had a Mc donalds delivered tonight :haha: I found a local business that delivers Maccy D's, Subway and KFC lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB please tell me where you found that?!?!? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It was on Facebook :haha: They only deliver within a 3 mile radius, I was so excited I even got a free mc fluffy :happydance: :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha beckii that's ace! I would be soo poor if someone would deliver me mcds and kfc! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg that's actually amazing!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Omg seriously jealous right now!


----------



## Ziggie

Out nearest McDonald's is 45 mins away haha. Luckily.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, we popped out last night and this afternoon to do some shopping. I just happen to find a maternity store I had never been in while looking bras and found the outfit I'm bringing baby home in. I was so excited as I had been looking everywhere for something like it and only found it online from Etsy. It was also on sale more than what the sign said, $50 and I got it for $17. I'm going to start packing my bag tomorrow for hospital. I've finally gotten everything I need except nipple cream. 

Sorry to hear about OH's friend Carly, that's terrible :cry:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB that is amazing!! I wish we had a place that would deliver KFC and Mcdonalds. 

I hope Riya loves veggies. I hate them but OH and I agreed that we would eat all our veggies so that she can see us eating them and do it too. I hope it works lol. 

Babi, Can you show a picture perhaps? I am excited to see the outfit you picked out!!

I wonder if when I get to take my baby home on Tuesday that one of you ladies will have your baby? That would be exciting lol! 

Any signs yet Amanda lol? Saturday is almost over here in the states!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwi, yay for bringing Riya home on Tuesday. That's a wonderful Christmas gift. 
Sorry about the lighting, the outfit is actually light blue.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Nope suzy, nothing lol.
Thats lovely pnk xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I love that outfit pink! So cute x


----------



## ab75

Happy 37 weeks Beckii xx


----------



## sethsmummy

happy 37 weeks bekki <3 

ooo pnk i love that outfit! <3 <3 <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely outfit :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that outfit is adorable :cloud9:

Hope everyone's good this morning :) 

Yay for being full term UB :happydance: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh yeah! Thank you :haha: :yippie:

That outfit is gorgeous. I couldn't decide with what I had to got a set from Primark lol :shrug: My Mothercare one isn't pink, so I won't be using that one :haha:

You wouldn't believe what I had to do last night. Ring 999 AGAIN! 
I could hear banging and screaming like someone was honestly being murdered or something so I went upstairs and opened the window and saw the neighbours son JJ on the floor screaming for his Dad crying, I called him and asked him what the hell was going on (Jay was asleep in this room!) and my other neighbours mother asked me to ring for an ambulance. JJ's Dad was on the floor passed out, blood all around his mouth so I grabbed my keys and took her my phone because I had the crew on the other end. I stayed at my front door because there was no way I was leaving Jayden alone and being stuck out there with what was going on. JJ's Dad has another guy living with him and he had a towel on his face covered in blood, JJ's Dad had stabbed him. He started going on about how I was a silly bitch for ringing the police, thanks a lot you're gonna get me nicked, thanks to this bird I'm spending a night in the cell bla bla. I said shut up, I'm just doing what Bills mum has asked me to do, it's got nothing to do with me, besides it's for an ambulance not the police. He said I'm the victim! I get stabbed and he's the victim?! I said well why are you so worried then? if you're the victim you've got nothing to worry about. Anyway I got next door to stay with his mum to keep an eye on my phone. She bought it back and said if it kicks off again can you ring again. Her phone looked like she's had it since 2000 :rofl: I turned my lights off and went up to bed then I could hear one of them knocking on my door. I didn't go down because it had naff all to do with me. I won't be telling OH as he'd definitely take Jayden away. I'm pretty sure it was fuled by alcohol. I'll be ringing my estate manager tomorrow to tell her about it too. 3 police cars an ambulance and first response to deal with them :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg that is shocking hun!
I wouldn't have been able to sleep after that xx


----------



## sethsmummy

omg! holy shit id hate to be living next to that! I hope your estate manager can do something about it hun. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jesus Christ beckii that's awful I'd of moved out! How do you cope living with that?! I hope your ok and Jayden didn't get woken up xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 37 Weeks Beckii :)

That's shocking about your neighbours! How scary!


----------



## ab75

Bloody hell Beckii. Don't tell oh, he'll have you moved to Preston xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's no way I'm telling OH. Honestly I'm so used to things kicking off around here. Jayden slept through it all luckily. Oh was out on a works do last night and this morning he seems strange. He didn't really have much to say to me even though we've not spoken much in 2 days. I had a horrible dream he was with another woman and now I'm paranoid, he doesn't seem himself x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh UB you don't think he would ever hurt you like that do you? :hugs: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no UB; I hope it's nothing to worry about. Maybe he's just quiet because he's hungover? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Well he rang me before and I was a lite nervous to answer. These dreams I have feel so real and I wake up crying and during the day I feel confused. I know he would never do that to me but these dreams don't help lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had dreams like that in the 2nd trimester beckii I had a dream Scott slept with my sister I couldn't stop thinking about it for weeks.

If you know he wouldn't do that to you then try forget it and tell yourself it's just a dream xx


----------



## sethsmummy

big big hugs hun xxx


----------



## ab75

Beckii hopefully it's just dreams and he is hungover today.
I had a dream the other night that dh was texting my friend xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Those dreams are awful aren't they. Bloody pregnancy hormones! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg I feel so drained today :-(
I have my niece and nephew here because my brother and his girlfriend are moving house and I just want to sleep. They've been here for almost 3 hours!
I'm going out for tea with my friends at 5 aswell and tbh im dreading it. I would much rather curl up and spend the money on a takeaway for myself instead :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I'm the same today. We was meant to be at Scott's mum for 1.30 and I'm still in bed I just can't move. I'd txt your friend and tell her your feeling a bit rubbish Hun sure she'd understand :) a takeaway to yourself sounds great xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's 3 of us meeting up to swap the Christmas presents we've got each others kids. I'll be fine when I'm there but the thought of going isn't appealing xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Where you going for tea Carly anywhere nice xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just to wetherspoons amy. Are you out of bed yet? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh they do lovely food! :) enjoy! 

Yep I'm out of bed now. We are a bit late to Scott's mums but hey ho, I'm a pregnant tired woman :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha, have fun hun xx


----------



## Ziggie

I have swollen ankles for the first time in 40 weeks! It's a bit of a novelty!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well my best friend turned up and we set off to wetherspoons, got round the corner and both admitted we didn't want to go :haha: so I phoned my other friend amd we agreed on just getting a takeaway at mine instead :) we had a good couple.of hours of chatting and relaxing so it was nice :)
now I'm getting awful bh again :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha Carly that's great! Glad you did something more enjoyable though :)

I'm getting pains too tonight fx'd for us both :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We better get dancing :haha: :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha!! That video was hilarious!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I definitely don't think I'd have the energy to dance like that! I'd probably throw up :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Hope all these pains lead to something ladies, I'm having them too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oooh Amanda fx'd!!! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

You ladies are so close, I'm so excited for you. I'm not having any bh at all. OH says baby is just really comfy in there. I'm thinking do because he's not been moving much like usual. I have another ultrasound in the morning and then see my doc in the afternoon. Now I'm just sitting drinking hot cocoa with marshmallows watching Xmas lights show.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink I didn't have any bh at all with my first but they've been awful this time. Good luck at you appointments xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink I never had any BH with my first either, or this one for that matter :rofl: 
If your concerned about baby been quiet it's best to call your health care provider :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Morning ladies, looks like I'm having a baby today. Update you all later.


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo good luck hun!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh my! Good luck pink, hope everything's ok xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh pink I hope everything is ok. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck pnk xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I'm just waiting now for the cervix meds to work. At my ultrasound this morning my fluids were low so they had me do a NST. Well he didn't have any increase in his heart rate within the 20 min time frame so they decided to induce immediately. I'm so nervous as I was hoping to avoid induction. I hadn't even finished my hospital bag or installed his car seat. I feel so unprepared.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun im sorry you feel like that but it's the best thing for you both :hugs: hope it doesn't take too long for the needs to work xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Your in the right place pink. Try stay calm everything will work itself out, I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Better being induced and having a healthy baby pink. Enjoy the experience. You have waited such a long time for this moment. Good luck xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww Hun that must have been so scary! I'm glad they're inducing you though instead of waiting. :hugs: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Pink!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

He's here ladies, 4 pounds 15 oz. I had a c-section because his heart rate was dropping.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brunettebimbo

O bless. He is beautiful! Hope you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

He is totally perfect! What a whirl wind for you :hugs:

Huge congratulations and I hope everything is well with you and baby x


----------



## sethsmummy

Awww he is gorgeous! Congratulations Hun!! I hope your feeling ok :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations he's gorgeous. Hope you are both well xx


----------



## sethsmummy

weee i might be next... Waters have gone (or i bloody hope it is) :dance: hospital bound when my sister gets here! must run round like an idiot and pack stuff!


----------



## ab75

Good luck again Tara. Can't wait for an update xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The baby's are coming!!!

Eeeeeek so excited for you tara!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> He's here ladies, 4 pounds 15 oz. I had a c-section because his heart rate was dropping.

Congratulations!!! What a sweet baby boy he is :cloud9:.

This is so exciting!!! All the babies are on their way!!! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeeeeeeek Tara! Good Luck!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Massive congratulations pink, he is adorable :hugs: hope your feeling ok xx

Eeekkkk!! Tara, good luck xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I'm feeling well today just a lot of soreness. I'm a little down because he being fed formula to keep his blood sugar stabilized and I'm not being able to breastfeed as I wanted. I'm not getting enough colostrum with the pump yet but I've only gotten to try twice breastfeeding. They are keeping him in the Nicu because he can't keep him temp up but hopefully he can start rooming with us today. 

Good luck Tara, hope you have a smooth delivery.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww pink im sorry things are not as you wished they would be :hugs:
Fingers crossed your beautiful boy will both with you soon xxxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was not expecting that! Congratulations!

Preston has been okay apart from OH said he put the £50 aside for his niece and nephews but didn't so I'VE had to f******g give it them. Not happy. I came with £340 i have £170 left! Not even been here a day. 200 was meant for my bills at home. He had better pay me back like he said he will.. x


----------



## ab75

Sorry you've had a bad start Beckii. 
Just so you know, Tara had Rohan this morning xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no beckii, that's not a good start at all :hugs:

Hope the funeral goes ok tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bloody hell beckii how do you put up with him I'm sorry he's such a bloody idiot you deserve better! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Two babies! Congratulations!! 

Xmas eve and mine obviously doesn't want to meet Santa!!! I keep telling it its gonna miss him if it doesn't come out soon!


----------



## ab75

Me too zig but it doesn't seem to be working xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are you feeling Zig? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Got to be any day now for you zig!


----------



## Ziggie

Other than waking up with a headache today (I rarely get headaches) I'm fine!!! Actually stopped raining today so going to try and go for a long walk later see if that shifts anything :D they've booked me in for a consultant appointment next Monday to discuss my plan for monitoring "if I'm still pregnant by then" and midwife is coming out to me on boxing day!!! I've declined two sweeps so far but I'm deciding about what to do next appointment.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm glad your feeling well 
Will you allow them to induce you or will you wait until baby decides to arrive? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

I'd only be induced if baby was unhappy or I was unwell. If baby is OK and everything checks out as OK will just wait I think. I'm hoping I don't have to get that far to decide!! It's very active in there, literally no room in the inn!


----------



## Carlyp1990

You sound like you have everything covered :) Will you still be allowed your home birth if they offer induction and you refuse? Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Well... They can only advise they can't refuse. Haven't thought that far ahead really... If it's only a day or so over then I'd probably stay home. If there was any risks probably not as I'm 45 mins from hospital. My plan is pretty flexible anyway I don't know how anything from will go so I'm prepared for everything lol!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck with everything hun, hope your not waiting too much longer :hugs: xx


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks! My mum was up to 14 days late with all of us, my nephew was late, my other half was late... So I always knew it was going to go over!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I was looking forward to just me and katie having tea and watching a christmas film before bed but my parents have decided they're coming round from 6-7 :-( I'm gutted but if I ask them not to come then they'll end up going in a mood. So now we have to have a bath in a minute so we can have tea earlier :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly that's crap :( can they not come a bit earlier? 

I've just been for my bloods and done the shop and got last minute presents too. I thought my sickness was due to the pregnancy but Scott's been throwing up, he's upstairs on the bed now as he's just thrown up loads when we got in, I'm trying to keep away from him I don't want to get any worse, luckily I've not been sick yet! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

They want to have they're tea then come here 6-7 then they're going to each of my brothers houses for an hour afterwards. We've both had baths now so I'm just going to tidy up her toys while she's watching cbeebies. Ideally I would have liked her in bed for 6:30 so I can get sorted tonight, plus she's got to get up at 6 tomorrow and it's going to be a looong day! But it's going to be 7:30ish :-(

Aww no im sorry he's poorly :-( I hope he's better for tomorrow and I hope you feel better soon too :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd that tonight goes ok for you all. Is Katie excited for the morning?

Thanks Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea, she can't wait! Is madeleine? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah she keeps asking when Santa's coming haha! Can't wait for morning to see her open her presents! I think we might wait for Scott to wake up and order a takeaway xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Awww bless her :) that sounds nice hun. I'm slightly jealous :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Scott's too sick for pizza so just me and Madeleine unfortunately. Have a lovely evening Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww no :-(

Thanks hun, katies just gone to bed after hanging her stocking and sprinkling her reindeer dust outside the front door :cloud9: just a shame jon wasn't here to join in the fun.

Hope you have a nice evening and a lovely day tomorrow hun :flower:

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all have an amazing day :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bless her!!! Hope you have a great day once jon finishes work tomorrow 

Merry Christmas :wohoo: xx


----------



## ab75

Merry Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Merry Christmas Ladies, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

sethsmummy said:


> weee i might be next... Waters have gone (or i bloody hope it is) :dance: hospital bound when my sister gets here! must run round like an idiot and pack stuff!

Congrats on new baby. Merry Christmas


----------



## brunettebimbo

Merry Christmas Girls!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Merry Christmas girls! 

Will read through the posts when I get some time :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How is your trip going UB?

Merry Christmas ladies, hope all of you and your families have a wonderful day! <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Merry christmas wonderful ladies. Have a brilliant day all of you <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's going okay apart from some little things have annoyed me. Oh making out he put the money in he cards when it was me, going to the shop for his family with my bank card making out he paid for it. Doing my head in. He has no money it's me. 

Theres been comments about moving but ive just ignored them. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I would be annoyed too. That's not fair of him to take credit for things he didn't do. At the very least he should have taliked to you about it.

That must be hard having people make side comments like. If I was in that situation I would have made myself known.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

:happydance:Hi ladies, hope you all had a wonderful holiday. We spent ours at the hospital because baby wasn't ready to go home yet. They discharged me yesterday but we're allowed to stay in the room I had as they are finally letting baby room in with us. So far so good though, he has kept his body temp up in the appropriate range all night with us, so he might get to go home today. Still hasn't gained back to his birth weight, but they said my milk is really rich so he should start picking up soon. He's finally latching on and breastfeeding:happydance:. They had been giving him formula while I was pumping. I was so disappointed because he wouldn't take the breast at all. He would take my milk from the bottle though. I had a breakdown and my lactation nurse just happened to walk in the room. Then I was really bawling like a baby myself:wacko:. But she helped me gain a little confidence and we are using nipple shields but he latches and I'm happy I get that bonding. 

Hope you ladies are doing great. I'll add pics later.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> :happydance:Hi ladies, hope you all had a wonderful holiday. We spent ours at the hospital because baby wasn't ready to go home yet. They discharged me yesterday but we're allowed to stay in the room I had as they are finally letting baby room in with us. So far so good though, he has kept his body temp up in the appropriate range all night with us, so he might get to go home today. Still hasn't gained back to his birth weight, but they said my milk is really rich so he should start picking up soon. He's finally latching on and breastfeeding:happydance:. They had been giving him formula while I was pumping. I was so disappointed because he wouldn't take the breast at all. He would take my milk from the bottle though. I had a breakdown and my lactation nurse just happened to walk in the room. Then I was really bawling like a baby myself:wacko:. But she helped me gain a little confidence and we are using nipple shields but he latches and I'm happy I get that bonding.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing great. I'll add pics later.

Glad everything is going ok for you pink. Looking forward to seeing photos later :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fantastic news :) We had to use nipple shields with Tristan, I did manage to gradually wean them off them so hopefully you can to!

What did you name him?


----------



## ab75

Thats great news pink xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Here's our precious boy "London"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

He gets Christmas pics done at the hospital today and we are getting to go home.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my Pink, London is aborable! 

Oh wants to try get this one to come but I'm not going to try this time, jist let her come when she's ready. I'm actually starting to get scared. I'll be doing it all on my owm when OH goes back to work :( x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thank you UB. I'm totally scared too. Mostly of leaving the hospital and taking baby home for the first time. He's such a good baby. So far, lol. The nurses all wanted him to stay again, and secretly me too just to have one more night of help. Hopefully your baby girl will come right on time when your back comfy at home.


----------



## ab75

London is gorgeous pink.
Hi Beckii xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg how beautiful is your baby boy?!?! :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww pink he is just adorable! Congratulations again :cloud9: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is beautiful! :)

So what do you all think of the name Elijah John?


----------



## ab75

Thats nice bb. Goes well with Tristan xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I agree with Amanda :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I agree also! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :wave: :) x

Lovely name BB. 

Baby can come when I'm home but not while I'm away. Every pain I get I'm so paranoid. 

Did anyone brave the sales today? I got myself some jogger bottoms because I'm stuck in darn leggings and got Jay 2 jumpwrs and a pair of jeans for £9! They should of been £19 so I couldn't resist lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a good bargain Beckii 

I'm heading to next tomorrow see what I can get for Madeleine :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I got a pair of boots for £10 should have been £32 and then another pair for full price at £32 and a nightie for labour that was £4 should have been £6. Then I bought me katie and jon mcdonalds with my Christmas money too which I shouldn't have but I was starving and so was katie.
I want a nice knitted poncho, I thought I'd be able to wear it now and it could be good for breastfeeding too :) 
What everyone doing this evening? We got back from Jon's mums and I just wanted to come home and relax but as soon as I got katie in bed I had the urge to tidy up her toys! So I've spent an hour and a half doing that while Jon's been watching TV and sticking things up his nose!
now iv just sat down and had some sticky toffee gateau :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds nice Carly. We just had a chill out evening I've kept Madeleine up ti 10 as my mums taking her for three nights tomorrow! I'm totally dreading it but Madeleine really wants to go and I know my mum will take good care of her I'm just going to miss her so much. Just got into bed now I've got bloody tooth ache again! I've been munching on cheese cake tonight so that's probably part the reason lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless you hun, I'd be the same if katie was staying away for 3 nights! I don't think katie would.manage staying up until 10 though, she was practically falling asleep stood up yesterday and she went to bed at 7:30 :haha:
Can you believe it's your due date tomorrow!! How exciting :) fingers crossed Archie will arrive so he can keep you busy while madeleine is with your mum :)
Hope your toothache eases soon hun :hugs: I'm getting awful pains in my bump like my skin is splitting. It's horrible, my mum and dad got me stretch mark cream for Xmas so that feel amazing when I rub it on :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have no idea how she managed it either I just didn't want to put her in bed haha! I know I can't believe it either but there is no sign of this little man coming anytime soon lol.

Ooh which stretch cream did you get? I've got the cussions mum and me stuff it's lovely xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's a great name BB.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

At home now just getting settled in. I should be sleeping as baby has been for a couple hours now but I'm not. I'll pay for it later I'm sure.


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's the cream I got amy, I love it :) it really soothes the burning, skin splitting pain :haha:
Awww pink, enjoy your first few days at home with little London. I'm so jealous! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy due date amy! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it's gorgeous isn't it. Have you tried the shower cream? That's just amazing!

Thanks Carly :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeek due date!! :happydance: Hopefully he doesn't make you wait much longer!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh no I haven't amy, I might have to get some :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy due date, Amy!

Just think by the time I get to my due date you'll have Archie in your arms! Hehe

I'm so bored. OH is in and out with the car and I'm just sat here waiting for him. I'm looking forward to getting back to normal. He said yesterday if work comes up he's going to take it so that means us being stuck in all day. Fun huh. God knows why we came for the week. *Yawn* x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god beckii, seems pointless you being there when you could be back with your family. Not long now until you can go home :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks girls.

Carly definitely try it it's the best shower stuff I've ever used!! 

Beckii what the heck, sounds like you'd be better at home. Xx


----------



## Ziggie

+10 I'm winning longest pregnancy award lol :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope you don't have to wait much longer! How you feeling?


----------



## Ziggie

I feel absolutely fine!! Going out to meet friends for hot chocolate today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good then :) Makes it easier I guess! Have fun.


----------



## Ziggie

My other half thinks I'm too chilled and not bothered and that's why baby isn't coming haha, like maybe I'm not stressed so my cervix is just like naaaah. Thinks I should be worrying and moaning more and maybe that'll get baby coming :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> :happydance:Hi ladies, hope you all had a wonderful holiday. We spent ours at the hospital because baby wasn't ready to go home yet. They discharged me yesterday but we're allowed to stay in the room I had as they are finally letting baby room in with us. So far so good though, he has kept his body temp up in the appropriate range all night with us, so he might get to go home today. Still hasn't gained back to his birth weight, but they said my milk is really rich so he should start picking up soon. He's finally latching on and breastfeeding:happydance:. They had been giving him formula while I was pumping. I was so disappointed because he wouldn't take the breast at all. He would take my milk from the bottle though. I had a breakdown and my lactation nurse just happened to walk in the room. Then I was really bawling like a baby myself:wacko:. But she helped me gain a little confidence and we are using nipple shields but he latches and I'm happy I get that bonding.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing great. I'll add pics later.

I am sure he will grow to love breastfeeding. my baby girl was like that too after she came home from the hospital. I was only able to breastfeed her a couple times a day when she was in the hospital. so the majority of the time she had bottles. I was also really depressed after all the pumping I had done for the past few months just to be disappointed. turns out all she needed was to get used to it again. only 3 days home and she is a pro breastfeeding champ now. good luck mama I know its hard but you can do this and so can he.

by the way he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Suzy your photo is adorable. 

I had Jayden at 41+3 and I was so fed up at that point. 

I've had to stick fuel in the car today and pay for OH to go go-karting with his other family. I am officially £400 down and have sod all left. He's had £0 so i have paid for everything!! 
I could be at home but it seems he wants this baby to be born here, not happening!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii if I was you I'd find myself better off without OH he sounds like a pain in the arse xx


----------



## Ziggie

UB.... Serious question. What does he bring to your relationship?


----------



## ab75

Beckii, I think you would be better off on your own with the kids. (sorry, just being honest). You were doing great money wise, a couple of days with him and you are skint again and playing catch up for your bills. And you are up there and he has buggered off out. He sounds like he is taking the piss. You should phone your mum to come and collect you and Jayden xx

Happy 40 weeks Amy xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy due date Mummy. 
Ziggie, I hope you have your baby soon, but I'm glad you feel great. That's awesome. 
Kiwi, thanks for your comment, I was actually wondering how you and Riya tackled nursing and was going to ask. 

I'm really glad I found this thread 30 weeks ago. You ladies are so awesome and supportive and it's wonderful to have people to talk that are:hugs:. I hope we all keep in touch and continue to update each other. I'm looking forward to the rest of you all's babies coming soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy 40 weeks mummy!

UB, this is just me being honest but he sounds like a loser and you could do so much better even on your own rather than with him. You have two babies to take care of.and with the way he spends your money and doesn't look for a job sounds like the babies are last on his mind. I know I am being judgemental but it's really hard for me to see you going through all this with him.

Swtpinkbabi what I did to help her transition was offer the breast every feed and when she would get fussy or not take then give her a bottle. Afree a bit she started to love it and not need a bottle anymore.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I've been in hospital all afternoon due to reduced movement again. The doctors have taken the decision to induce me tomorrow at 11am. I'm just trying to get my head round it at the min I'm feeling quite emotional not sure why, but I'm so excited to meet my baby 

Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies I've been in hospital all afternoon due to reduced movement again. The doctors have taken the decision to induce me tomorrow at 11am. I'm just trying to get my head round it at the min I'm feeling quite emotional not sure why, but I'm so excited to meet my baby
> 
> Xx

Sorry about the reduced movements hun :hugs:. I am so excited that your baby will be here soon though!!! I CANT FREAKING WAIT AMY!!!! <3


----------



## ab75

Oooooh Amy, your going to have Archie soon. Hope it all goes quickly and easily for you and you are cuddling your baby by this time tomorrow. Sorry you were back in hospital though.
Soooooooo excited for you and Scott xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies!

I'm so emotional I don't know why I think it's with Madeleine been away. Better get every thing organised for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg! Amy I was not expecting that! I'm emotional for you:hugs: at least you know madeleine is in safe hands with your mum and you have tonight to prepare and have abit of time with Scott xxxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

And you get to eat pate soon! :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha Carly thanks for that giggle I deffo needed it. :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Honestly im so jealous! You get to have your baby first and eat pate! I hope we get pictures and updates of the experience as soon as possible (of the pate) :xmas13::xmas13: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha you will. I'm expecting it to be a long process (especially if an emergency comes in and needs to be put infront of me) so you won't be getting rid of me off here tomorrow while I'm bored in hospital lol xx


----------



## ab75

I have got 4 slabs of pate in my fridge just waiting on frazer coming!!

Carly is right, enjoy your night with Scott and Madeleine will be perfectly happy with your mum and family so thats one thing you won't have to worry about xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I just miss her so much I've never been away from her for more than a night I feel like crying Everytime I think of her, I know it's sad!

I've just bought some magazines and stuff for tomorrow, eeekkk!!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww hun, you will be all be perfectly fine :hugs: we will be sure to keep you company throughout the whole process :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you Carly :) I think it's just the whole realisation of I'm going to have my baby so soon, and it's no longer just going to be one little person in the house they will be two, you know all that kind of stuff? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I saw your post on Facebook Amy and knew I had to quickly come here, how exciting!! Good luck hun :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:haha: thanks Beckii :hugs: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I said to jon earlier that if lucy is like katie we will have a baby in 10 days... its shocking that we come so far and then realise right at the end that were having a baby :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I totally agree Carly it's so overwhelming isn't it? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It definitely is! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just saw on Facebook and had to quickly come read! :lol:
How exciting! I hope everything goes well for you!

I too can't get my head around that I am going to have another baby soon!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you BB :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so excited for you Amy!
I can't wait for all of you ladies to have your babies!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry about the reduced movements. Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see your new baby.


----------



## sethsmummy

Ooooo omg Amy!! How exciting!! Sorry you've had reduced movements again but that could be a sign bubba is ready. I had three episodes of it in the week running up to Rohan being born. 

I feel for you on the missing other children. Don't worry about letting it out either Hun... I was a complete sobbing mess a couple times while in hospital, Christmas morning I had more Snot on me than in me :haha: and I bawled like a baby when I got home too because I'd missed them that much :rofl: John and my sister were like "wtf... you ok?" Haha. 

Can't believe Archie will be here soon :D :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwwww Tara :hugs: I will be exactly the same although I'm sure you felt a lot worse than me Hun it was Xmas day for you xx

I bet it felt so good for you to get home didn't it. I hope everything is going good at home with all your boys :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Amy. Did you get any sleep? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

It sure did :D then the boys started being hard work and no thought omg taken me back pmsl. I hope I never have to be away from them again for a long long time xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you Amanda :hugs:

I managed to fall asleep for 11pm and only woke twice for a pee so that wasn't too bad. I'm still feeling emotional this morning missing Madeleine but my mum sent me a video of her in the bath having loads of fun, she doesn't even care about leaving me, me on the other hand I'm a total wreck lol. I think the emotional side of it is taking over so it's stopping me from been excited, if that makes sense ? Xx


----------



## ab75

I am the same when away from the girls but they don't miss me. Madeleine will be getting lots of attention and having loads of fun. Just concentrate on you and Scott having an exciting day and meeting your baby boy.
Bet Scott is super excited xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda you are right :hugs:

Yeah Scott is very excited bless him. We've to be there for 11am so will leave at 10am just hoping there has been no emergencys when we get there so we can get straight on with it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww good luck with everything today hun, i'll be stalking for updates :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Amy! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks BB! :) :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh I wish I had my laptop to post properly. 

Been thinking of you Amy, can't wait for an update x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks beckii :hugs: x


----------



## Ziggie

Good luck today!! Still no baby here :D


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig I think I'll be like you! Pregnant forever :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I went two weeks over with my DD zig.

Am I right in thinking you don't want inducing? Or have I totally made that up lol


----------



## Ziggie

Yeah no induction here unless baby needs to come out. Consultant appointment tomorrow to discuss monitoring in case I do stay pregnant forever lol! Walked a couple of miles this morning, baby is super active still but not even a braxton hicks lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm hoping to go home a day earlier then baby can come when ever she likes. I have the midwife on the 2nd, I'm hoping she's at least a little engaged as my bump feels so much smaller and her movements really hurt down below x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Is Oh taking you home beckii? Or is your mum collecting you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been in for reduced movements. I've been sent home to get my bags and going back to be induced :shock:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow I am so excited for you BB, maybe you and Amy baby will be born on the same day!!

I am so happy for you two!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg BB! How are you feeling about that??


----------



## ab75

Wow bb.
Good luck to you too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've had the pessary thing inserted so now it's a waiting game, they will examine me again in 24 hours if I've not gone into labour before then. Preying I will start contracting soon I feel so emotional x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Like I said before ladies the babies will come like dominoes! :wohoo:

Zig, Carly, UB you ladies are next lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

You where right Suzy!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh Amy I hope Archie comes soon for you :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Suzy so do I x


----------



## ab75

I can't believe you get left for 24 hours. Oh god I hope I don't go to 42 weeks and need induced lol.
Will definitely be dtd when the girls go to bed. Lol, no romance, just sex with a purpose! ! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm pissed off it's made me feel even more emotional I feel like crying.

Haha sex with a purpose :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Close your curtains and have a quickie with Scott hahaha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Amanda!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Close your curtains and have a quickie with Scott hahaha xx

:rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know how I feel! Just waiting to have the pessary done. 
Amy I just text you to tell you, I didn't think you'd be online! :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

Ooo wow go babies!! Can't believe they're leaving you 24 hours though Amy... I was only left for 12 each time with Seth. 

Good luck bb hun I hope tomorrow we have two or three more babies adde onto the list :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Are any of you ladies going to be doing some baby waering? If so what brands do you like?


----------



## ab75

I will be suzy, either be getting the kari-me or close parent caboo(i think thats what it was called).
Going to order it on tuesday xx


----------



## Ziggie

Look, I'm next, stop jumping the queue!!!!!

I'm actually about to go out and see a band 45 mins away from home, without the other half.... So if ANYTHING is going to tempt fate and get labour started its that lol

Kiwi - we had a baby wearing consultation :D starting with the basic stretchy wrap for when baby comes, and will use that for the first few months :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've just had a massive break down and full on cried like a baby, I want to be at home :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww Amy :hugs: have you asked them about going home between passaries? xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Wow BB, Good luck today, hope baby comes soon.


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Amy xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> I've just had a massive break down and full on cried like a baby, I want to be at home :cry:

:hugs: Mummy, I totally understand how you feel. It's something about not getting the chance to go into labor on your own and the excitement that comes with it that makes us so emotional. Fingers crossed you dilate sooner rather than later and be holding baby Archie in no time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got a Kari-Me Suzy. I never had one last time but wanted to try this time. 

:hugs: Amy! I'm sure I'll be the same once Dean leaves. Are you on your own?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sending both of you lots of hugs :hugs:

I was debating between a caboo or just a stretchy wrap but im still unsure. I like the idea of a caboo but I don't want to spend that much just incase I don't use it much xx


----------



## ab75

I've just sat for a while looking at the 2 of them Carly and decided on the caboo as the excess material doesn't look as long. Xx

Eta: and because it is more expensive I will use it xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been hooked up to the monitors for 20-30 minutes. Typically he's sleepy so got to try and wake him up. She's then going to check my cervix. If it's favourable I'll have my waters broken and if not I'll have the pessary and be checked every 6 hours. 

Will update my journal probably the most girls.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeek! Exciting stuff BB, i'll keep checking in :)

I almost ordered the caboo a while ago but then there's a wrap on ebay and amazon called lollipop elastic for £11 and people have said they are really good. It would probably take abit of practice though whereas the caboo looks alot easier :haha:

I'm really hoping labour is starting. I've felt "off" all day today, hardly eaten and had various pains but I just put it down to being tired and having a sore throat. The pains started getting a bit worse about 8 pm so I'm trying to keep active :haha: doubt it will progress but definitely hoping it will. I'm done with being pregnanpregnant now!

Hope amy is ok xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my gosh good luck ladies!

I bet I'm last :haha:

Oh is tsking me bsck Carly:) x


----------



## ab75

Carly wait on me!!!!! 
Lol, hope this is it starting for you. Good luck if it is. 

Good luck bb.

How are you Amy? Xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii looks like I'll be waiting with you! ! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I'm ok Scott's gone now and I was so upset but I need to get a grip. I'm just watching hollyoaks on the iPad. My underwear is wet so I've had to put a pad on and mw will check it soon, doubt it's my waters though. Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Amy, they are maybe trickling! !
Scott will be back before you know it xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I never want to be induced ever again :rofl: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Fx things kick off soon Hun. :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. Hopefully things will start happening soon.
How long will it take Scott to get back to you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dean went about 10 minutes ago so Ive had my shower, turned the lights out and got into bed. I was gonna walk about but I'm knackered so thought best to rest. I've just met my second midwife. She's lovely. They will wake me at 3.30am for my next pessary if no progress.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeekkkk! I hope it is ur waters hun. Have you had any pains at all? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly good luck!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I'm getting mild pain now. 

Scott will get herein 25 mins xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck amy!
I don't think I'll sleep tonight incase I miss anything! :haha:
Thanks BB, doubt anything will progress though :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can contractions be felt in your bum too? I'm getting pains where you'd contract but I can feel it in my bum too xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yup you can Amy. At least it felt like it for me. It could be baby pushing down there too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh definitely contracting I can't sleep and they won't allow Scott in till visiting times I swear I could go bonkers!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here he comes Amy!!! That's so stupid they won't let Scott in :(.


----------



## ab75

Hope you're in delivery suite by now Amy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why on earth won't they let him come back?


----------



## Mummy to be x

No Amanda I'm not they've examined me and I'm only 1cm cervix still quite thick they've give me cocodamol but I've asked for something stronger I need sleep till Scott's gets here or I will be too tired and emotional. I'm so shit at this I don't know how to handle the pain and I am only a cm it's gonna get so much worse xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Because I'm not 'labouring' dicks


----------



## ab75

Sorry you are in so much pain Amy. They would be better letting Scott in to help calm you down a bit. It probably won't help but just remember each pain is a pain closer to cuddling Archie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm trying to think of all the positives Everytime I contract. I can't believe I'm not allowed an epidural, what the heck am I gonna do :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Will they not give you an epidural until you are dilated more?

This sucks!! 

I am so impatient now lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No! I'm gonna ask about an epidural though in gonna see if it's possible once I'm on labour ward if a doctor monitors me closely.

Amanda we could swap places if you like? I would happily go back to the waiting game right now lol xx


----------



## ab75

I'd gladly swap with you! !

Hope you get an epidural and some sleep or you are going to be shattered xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Still no sleep I'm debating just ringing Scott telling him to come in they can't keep him away from me till 10am xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's just horrid that they do that Amy. Here in the US they let the husband stay the whole time in L&D. I hope you start raising hell so they let him in.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I did I told them I need him here she said ok. He's on his way.

I'm totally shattered


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning hun, so sorry things are not progressing quicker for you. Maybe once Scott gets there you could go for a walk and try to relax abit to help your body along.
good luck :hugs:

I'm still getting pains in my lower back and was up every hour during the night due to being uncomfortable and at one point I woke up to be sick. Fingers crossed the pains get worse for me today xx


----------



## ab75

CARLY!! There you are! Lol.

I'm attempting to get up. Pains in my back and bum. I really want them to progress too.

C'mon babies!!

Glad Scott is on his way xx


----------



## Ziggie

No babies? 

I have the consultant today. I still don't know if I want a sweep (if they offer). I'm hoping they can scan me today to save me going back and so I can make sure baby is doing OK :) if all is well and things look like they're moving in the right direction I may ask for one. If all is well and baby is still comfy I probably won't bother.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So glad Scott gets to come back with you now Amy :hugs:.

Hope today is your day ladies! (Amanda and Carly)

Good luck Ziggy with the appointment!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig I'd personally go for the sweep just because it's the least intervention and you would still be fine to have your home birth if it worked. Good luck though.

Still getting some light cramping but not as bad as I was. Think things may be stopping :-( xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies anyone know where dolce has been? I wonder how shes doing.


----------



## Ziggie

I don't want the post 14 days debate with them... I've already chatted to my midwife about staying home if it's a couple of days over the 14 day deadline (I'm magically considered high risk after midnight on Wednesday!). So in weighing up the options it might be worth it for that as they say if it's going to work it works within 48 hrs. I just don't want to do it, get cramp etc and nothing else happen as it will mess with my mindset. Which is OK at the moment! My main concern is just checking baby is doing OK, labour is secondary to that. If baby wasn't OK then labour is my main priority and they can do what they like within reason to get it out!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I completely understand how your feeling Zig, after my first sweep with katie I had a few cramps and thought "this is it" but it turned out to be nothing so after my next sweep when I started getting cramps I thought it was nothing but I was in labour.
what about if you had the mindset that the sweep will probably cause a few cramps but it's nothing and then if they increase you can think "right now it's more than just cramps" it is really hard to decide what the best option is, it would probably be easier if they didn't offer a sweep or any other intervention xx


----------



## Ziggie

Yeah decisions decisions!!!!!!! Sucks no one can make them for me. I'm hoping they do some checks today and I can decide after that. It's what I'm going to propose to them lol. I live a good 45 mins from hospital so will argue it's better to do it today than have me back tomorrow!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pains have started. I feel like my bum is going to drop out. :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Yay bb :happydance: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay BB so happy and excited for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeekkkk! Push!! :haha:

Still no update from amy, I hope she's just spending some time walking about with Scott xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah I hope Amy is doing great.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lolly had her baby!!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

My arse is also falling out I mean I can't stand without feeling as though I might do a huge poo on the floor. I'm in a lot of pain now contracting every two minutes but I'm trying so hard to stay calm. Scott laughed through one contraction and I kid u not I wanted to kill him! 

They're examining me this afternoon but I'm dreading it they're horrible. If they say I need another tablet I might actually hit the fking roof!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun im so sorry it's such a bad experience so far :-( how have archies movements been? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie's ok. I actually took myself off the monitor this morning because the mw said that she'd do it for twenty minutes and she left me two hours and went off her shift without taking me off it!! I was furious xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god :hugs: they sound awful :-( 
As hard as it is you need to try and stay calm so your body will dilate easier xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The midwife on duty now is much nicer. Yeah I'm trying to relax my body as I contract and I've got a birthing ball to try get these contractions lasting longer, at the moment they're 35 seconds long xx


----------



## ab75

C'mon Archie!!

I've just had a sweep. I am 3cm and cramping!! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: @ Amy sorry they're being so shit!! Xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeekkkk! Hope you progress Amanda! 

Get bouncing amy :)

I'm hardly having any pains now :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg Amanda !!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay Amanda!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeeek exciting! We are all going to have our babies soon :happydance:

3cm. Ready to break waters. Just need to wait for space on delivery. I've got constant pain in my bum cheeks and down the back of my legs!


----------



## sethsmummy

Wonder who's going to be first... bb have you a name yet Hun? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just sat down to eat dinner and the pains/tightenings have come back again straight away xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How exciting everyone, you next Carly!

You ladies feel free to have your babies :haha: I want this one to stay put until I'm home. Oh is on about staying another 2 days because there's work on. I could honestly cry. I've packed everything up ready to go tonight as planned. I think I have a UTI also so that's another reason I want to get home x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm been examined at 4pm to see if they can send me to labour ward for my waters breaking. I swear if they can't I'm gonna hit the roof! No way am I been here alone again tonight! My contractions are every three minutes about 40 seconds long. I can't talk through them so they better have done something sinse 7am this morning. 

I've had my blood taken to see what my platelet levels are at to see if I can have the epidural once I get to labour ward because I need sleep I can't keep my eyes open x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope things progress quickly for you Amy. Pethidine helped me sleep with Jay x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww amy, can they not check you any sooner? Or even give you pethidine or anything for now? I hope you've progressed enough and are allowed the epidural :hugs:

Beckii that's not fair you really should be at home now :hugs:

I'm bouncing on my ball with my raspberry leaf tea and will be punching on jon when he's back from work :haha:
I've still got like a burning pressure feeling in the top of my bum :-/ xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww Amy I can't believe they've still got you on the shared ward when its this bad. That's ridiculous! You must be exhausted :hugs: 

Wohoo Carlyle!

I think Rohan has made all these babies jealous :rofl:

Ub if he refuses tonight could you call your mum to come get you? You need to see doctor if you think you've a uti :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Beckii you need to be at home xx

Ooooohhhh Carly xx


Amy, thats ridiculous that they are not giving you anything for the pain to help you get a sleep xx


BB any news? xx


I keep swaying between getting dh to come home or just waiting a bit longer. Girls are being extremely well behaved today, just playing with toys and watching tv.
I'm sitting at the radiator as my back is killing me. Every time I stand up I feel like he is going to fall out.
Just read my notes and my cervix is 1cm long and 3cm dilated, hope it dilates further soon.

Come on, we want 4 babies today xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No news here. I'm still waiting to go down!


----------



## Carlyp1990

It must be babad if your debating getting DH home so hopefully frazer will be here soon :hugs:

I hate the thought that this could all be nothing and I could be in pain for at least another week. I feel like crying at the thought :-( xx


----------



## ab75

I'm the same Carly, after all the pains the last few nights I am worried this is going to stop too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm sure it won't hun, I really think this is it for you this time :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

If you can do it Amanda sit with your legs bent and feet sole to sole it will give him room to come down more while your sitting and you can rock too. Also means you can easily lean forward when the bum pressure gets too much xx


----------



## ab75

Just had a bloody show xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeekkkk! I'm so excited for you :)
I wish I could have a sweep, I think it would definitely kick start things for me xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so jealous you're all having your babies!! 

The next time I come online you'll of had the little ones most likely. Good luck and I hope they come smoothly for you!! X


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. No regular contractions yet, I have spoken to the on call midwife. I have to phone back as soon as my waters break or I get regular pains etc. 
Dh is home, I phoned him as soon as I had my show. 

Girls are hyper. As soon as he walked in the door they shouted daddy the baby is coming. I heard him saying where's mummy and they said upstairs at the toilet, then Zoe said because she is having the baby. Poor man, lol, said he expected to come up the stairs and have to catch Frazer hahaha.

How are you Carly?

Amy, any news?

BB, hope you have had your waters broken by now.

Good luck to us all. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies not read properly typing in between contractions 

Amanda I'm wishing you so much luck :hugs: this is definitely it for you

Just on monitor then examination to see if they can brake waters, if I have to have that tablet il be demanding my own room or I'm going home to labor 

Love to u all xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck ladies!!!!

Amanda, so excited Frazer is finally making a move!


----------



## ab75

Just got all emotional reading the last couple of posts.
Can't believe it's finally happening/happened for us all.
Beckii your little lady will wait until you are home and comfortable. 

Hope they break your waters Amy.

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've lost my shit. I've made myself cry and be sick. It's not the pain. I just miss Tristan, I've never been away from him this long :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

STILL waiting to go down!


----------



## ab75

Bb Tristan will be fine. He'll be having lots of fun and getting spoilt and he'll be super excited to meet his little brother. 

Take deep breaths, relax and concentrate on having this new little man xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I'm trying to do! I've never been away from him this long.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww ladies I hope your little men don't keep you waiting too long ladies. I can imagine it's very emotional for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww bb I feel for you. I was like that but the midwifes were lovely and gave me hugs. :hugs: I hope everything gets going properly soon. If you can walk around hun. Being vertical will help things get moving xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My cervix hasn't changed in 24 hour of contracting I'm in such a state I've told the mw I'm going home I can't cope with it. They won't even give me my own room :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've walked round the whole hospital. Hubby went to speak to the MW and explained I was upset etc. I should hopefully be going down soon. 

Amy that is shit! What's the next step? :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

They've inserted a tablet and will check me In six hours I told her to take the bloody tablet out I'm going home. I'm a wreck! They're even trying to send Scott home tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you still 1cm?
I know it's easier said than done but try and relax. Are you allowed to walk around etc?


----------



## sethsmummy

Ffs hun that's rediculous :hugs: I hope they'll let you home but always remember you have the right to discharge yourself. Tell them you want access to pain relief :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

My cervix has gone softer and baby head is right down just not opened much I'm not getting my hopes up for the 1030pm exam. X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so sorry Amy :hugs:. What rubbish they are treating you like crap.


----------



## ab75

C'mon Archie xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Have you a ball amy? Xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope your ok amy and BB :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Amy, BB, hope you two are ok and that your next update will be that your babies have arrived!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've had a ball tara yep. Still no baby I'm going crazy bonkers xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I swear no more babies for me, forget the four I always wanted! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm been examined at 10.30 I feel like telling them not to bother because my cervix doesn't want to change. I'm so tired too x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lol Amy that's what we all say when it's happening! Then when birth is all over we want amother baby :rofl:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun :-( are you still contracting every 3 minutes?

Just had :sex: and now I'm getting regular pains so I'm crossing my fingers :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh. I am STILL waiting to go down. Hubby has been sent home to sleep and will be called back when a bed is available. 

Contractions seem to have tailed off a little :( 
Just lost some more mucus plug.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soon as the pessery came away contractions fiZzled a bit although still there, but I'm glad because I really need sleep I'm hallucinating I was talking all sorts if crap to Scott asking what was behind him or something while I was laying on the bed.

Midwife came in and i originally said I'd rather go to sleep than be examined but she said if happen to need another tablet then it can do it's job while I sleep so fair enough.

Carly I'm keeping everything crossed for u cx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Contacting every 3-4 mins lasting 1 minute each. Phoned delivery and they said to take paracetamol amd stay at home.as long as possible. Jon's just been for fuel and iv just been in the shower to let the hot water ease the pain. I'm still not convinced this is it though :-/

Hope you manage some sleep amy xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you get some sleep Amy.

Good luck Carly and BB. Same to you Amanda! Those dominors just keep falling :haha:.

Time for me to sleep while OH watches Riya. Pumped some milk for her vitamin bottle (forgot to thaw some lol) time to hit the hay!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god Carly I'm too excited for sleep now!!!!!!
How you coping Hun? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've decided to get in bed and try and sleep and they seem.to have slowed to every 6 ish minutes. I'm sort of dozing between then getting as much rest as possible. Iv got a feeling they're going to stop again though xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Don't lose hope Hun sounds like this could be it for you! Definitely get as much rest as possible, my contractions have slowed and I was so looking forward to some sleep but this woman next to me won't stop talking on her bloody phone she's driving me insane!!!! The midwives haven't even turned out the lights yet, I can't wait to get off this ward xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun that's terrible. I'd hate to be stuck on a ward :-(. Whats the plans for tomorrow?

I can't sleep because my heartburns playing up big time. Jon's fast asleep though xx


----------



## ab75

I'm awake too.
My pains went away. Woke feeling sick and my belly Is burning xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ooh there you are! 
I'm still having pains but not as close as before. Still having trouble sleeping though :'( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hello ladies I was hoping maybe one of you had a baby!

Well the midwife woke me up at around 1am and said she had a priority to attend to she will come back and examine and I just said no thanks I need sleep, I'd had enough of waiting for them midwives I needed good rest, I managed till 5.30am so had around four hours I think. The lady next to me who was given the propess last night is now contracting so I can't get back to sleep.

Ooh and a lady across from me is getting a section! I wish they'd just give me one!

So I'm gonna buzz the midwife and find out today's plans of actions. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck hun, don't let them fob you off! You've been there for almost 48 hours with no progress they need to help you speed things along abit now.
my pains have eased alot but iv just lost some mucous plug with a slight tinge of blood so I'm crossing my fingers for a due date baby! I'm just bouncing on ball amd taking my Christmas tree down :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I called the mw and she said I will have to wait till shift change over now at 7am I'm seriously getting annoyed with them. 

Carly this is defo your time xx sooo exciting x


----------



## ab75

This is shit.
I am still here. All pains have stopped. Dh is going to work. Lost a bit more bloody mucus.

Good luck Carly xx

Hope they have a better plan for you today Amy xx

I will probably just be a silent stalker today as I am pissed off. 
Will update if anything changes but I doubt it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:hugs: Amanda! 

I'm feeling pretty fed up too. Feels like I've had an almost sleepless night for nothing! Wishing I had gone to hospital last night just to be checked because if I have dilated at all they may have broken my waters for me xx


----------



## ab75

I'm the same. 
Had not much sleep for almost a week now apart from 1 night. Just feel heavy between my legs but nothing else.

Hope things keep going for you xx


----------



## 0203

I've been a silent stalker I here for ages and hope it's not too late to join, thought it's silly that I keep coming to check for updates but too much of a wuss to comment.

Good luck to all you ladies, can't wait for updates x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome 0203 :wave: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome 0203 :wave:.

Woke up to check on you lovely ladies (and feed Riya). Was hoping to see some babies.

Good luck ladies, hope things move along faster.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hugs ladies I know how frustrated you must be xxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No baby here unfortunately. The lady next to me only came in and had her pessery at 8pm last night, she's now 5cm and gone to labour ward.

I'm starting to beleive my body just isn't ready for labour yet. Just like Madeleine because she was 2 weeks over. If I've not progressed I will be refusing the next tablet and going home I think. I can't take anymore of this and I need to get back to Madeleine I've been away from her long enough now xx


----------



## Ziggie

Are you getting movements mummy? If baby is moving, monitoring has been fine, you feel fine then surely you can leave of you want to? The next step I guess is the drip and you'd have to stay then till baby arrived no matter what. 

How frustrating :( have a Google and see if you can find your options...


----------



## 0203

Hugs to you mummy, sounds so frustrating :( hope you are either progressing or able to go home to your little girl

I've been awake since 2.30 am with a few cramps and not sure how to feel, trying not to get too excited as it kind of just feels like I'm constipated (sorry tmi)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just had the mother of all contractions, made me feel a little sick and dizzy :-/ fingers crossed I'll get more.

I'd definitely ask about goin home amy. You never know your body may relax enough at home to allow your labour to begin :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Baby is fine he's had a good party in there the last day or so. I'm just feeling so angry and I'd never ever take induction again. My body's been forced into something it doesn't and wasn't ready to do. 

They said If no progress after examination I will need another tablet that stays in for six hours, then examination again. So so so fed up now I just want my baby. I need to get back to my daughter at home too, so If no progress I might have to make some serious decisions. I'm suprised this doesn't stress babies out!


----------



## sethsmummy

They should only do 48 hours hub then your supposed to get a day or two break. I'm sorry nothing's happening ladiesvthat really sucks :hugs: for you all xxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well the pessery was 24 hour and this tablet was 6 hour, if I need another tablet itl be another 6 hours.

Oh I gave up hope yesterday. Tara hope you and the boys are ok Hun xx


----------



## ab75

Amy I would discharge yourself. What's the point being stuck in hospital getting stressed out. You will be more relaxed at home with Scott and Madeleine xx


----------



## Ziggie

Definitely. Plus stress and adrenaline actually stops contractions so it's a vicious cycle. You might actually progress more at home!


----------



## Carlyp1990

How did you get on with the consultant Zig? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm still waiting for my examination I'm waiting for Scott then he's going to give them a piece of his mind. If I find I've not progressed and they can't break my water I'm just going to go.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Don't blame you amy :hugs: hope you get somewhere soon. Is it today madeleine comes back from your mum's? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Amy


----------



## Mummy to be x

My mums offered to take her an extra night but she's back at work New Year's Day so today the last night she can have her. I'm not staying on this ward any longer.

Scott's just been and given them a piece of his mind she said it's the midwives up on labour ward who make the decisions so she is gonna try and get someone down to examine me now.

I will be asking what the process is if I've no change in my cervix, if they tell me more tablets I'm going to tell them no. For all I know it could take ten tablets! 

Sorry ladies I'm so stressed xx


----------



## Ziggie

Carlyp1990 said:


> How did you get on with the consultant Zig? Xx

Consultant was fine, just said they recommend induction as risks increase etc. Plus they won't see me after 14 days as I'm considered high risk and they don't have a special care baby unit (thanks for that positive gem Dr lady). The hospital they will transfer me to is bigger and further away and much less appealing but I have no choice. 

I had all for monitoring and everything was perfect. I consented to a sweep which she REALLY struggled with as my cervix is tilted to the left.... So it did bugger all. All she said is that it was soft. She had me in tons of positions trying to find it and ended up on all fours on the bed (the midwife!!). 

So all in all no issues but feeling super deflated today as I expected I would after all this began. 

My midwife is coming out Wednesday. She knows I'd still prepare to stay home if possible even after 14 days so going to discuss that plan and she may attempt to find my cervix again but I'm not holding my breath!!!!! 

Come on baby.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry Amy I hope they get their butts in gear.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Come on baby Zig!
at least all the monitoring came back ok and baby seems to just be very happy in there :)
Fingers crossed baby Zig is born at home soon without any complications :hugs:

Amy the tablets are obviously not working for you and it must be super hard because your not sleeping properly either. I hope they examine you soon and make a proper decision as to the care your receiving :hugs: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: Amy. This is rediculous. I hope you've either made some progress or are on your way home xxx


----------



## 0203

can't imagine how frustrated you must feel mummy! I feel cheated and I only had a couple of hours of cramps!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Last examination showed no cervical change, I asked what happens if the second tablet doesn't work they said they repeat the whole process in 24 hours time. Absolutly no chance on this earth am I having all that repeated and going through all that stress again. I'm waiting till 7pm so they can check me again and if nothing's happened I'm dis charging myself. 

Repeating the process isn't even guaranteed to work they said if the second process didn't work then they'd do a c-section, I wish they'd just do one now! 

I'm not sure Scott's understanding my frustration either :cry:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sending you huge hugs hun :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine how your feeling. So have they inserted another pessary? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah Hun will be checked again at 7 xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are you feeling? Do you think it will have any effect? Xxx


----------



## ab75

That's shit Amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

She just came and asked me if I've had any pain and I said no because I haven't :( so I don't think it's had an effect. Archie's been quiet today too so I just mentioned that to the midwife she's going to come through and have a look xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry everything is taking so long Amy. Let us know what the MW says when you can :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

Would you rather just have a section now or go home and wait? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will Suzy thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would snap a section up right now Amanda I am so fed up. I've not seen Madeleine for four days now. :cry:


----------



## ab75

Maybe you'll get one with the reduced movements. 
I feel bad enough waiting and I'm at home so I can only imagine how you feel xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How are you doing Amanda xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Looks like the December babies all want to be January babies, and the January babies came in December. I hope you don't have to suffer too much longer Mummy. I totally hated my induction too, although they only used one tablet and checked after 2 hours. I was only dialated to a 1 and since baby wasn't liking the contractions they forced a section. They tried to insert a monitor to put on baby's head, but omg the pain of this male doctor's hand going way up there was just too much and I couldn't take it. So they immediately took me for section to get baby out.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly, Zig, AB how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink I was thinking how all you ladies jumped the queue :haha:

I'm not doing too bad. Having a few irregular pains again but after last night's attempts I don't know what to think! 

How are you and baby London? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

We are doing fine, I'm just super tired with trying to get him to nurse and then pumping to keep my supply up. It's really been stressful, I hate they started him on a bottle but I know he needed to eat while in Nicu. Just kind of taking it day by day. 
I hope your contractions start back up soon. I wouldn't be surprised if you ladies all had New Year babies. That would be awesome, to all share a birthday.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your both doing well :)
oh wants me to have a new years day baby... I just want her out now :haha: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Not too much longer I hope.


----------



## Kiwiberry

How is the nursing going Pink?


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: Amy just tell them you want a section hun they have to listen to you! your already overdue and emotionally you have had enough. Tell them you cant cope going through this process again and you want a section :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amy that sucks :( How was your 7pm check?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really hope things are going ok for you Amy. I also hope you get that section you want.


----------



## ab75

Any news Amy?
Hope you are either in labour or in theatre.

I feel very strange tonight. Been for a walk round Tesco, dh sat in the car with the girls, then been to Dunelm to collect the plastic drawers for girls toys and Frazers nappies etc.

Don't know how to describe how I am feeling. My bump feels funny, not sore, just different. But I have lots of pressure in my bum and the inside of my lady bits feels very strange. Feel like the waters are bulging or I have a bubble or something in there. I said to dh it feels like, you know the game frustration where you push on the plastic bit to pop the dice?? Well it feels like I have the plastic bit up there lol.
Going to do some nipple stimulation. Said to dh that I think he is just going to pop out with no pain,lol, I wish xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No progression still can't break my waters. I'm discharging myself. 

:cry:


----------



## ab75

Enjoy cuddles with Madeleine and Scott. Your little man will be here when he is ready xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine is with my mum fast asleep now. In coming to see the consultant tomorrow to push for a c section. I'm just waiting for the registrar to explain the 'risks' to me discharging myself. Xx


----------



## ab75

I hope they give you one. You are going to be nervous for vaginal birth after this xx


----------



## Ziggie

You'll feel so much better when you're home. Archie just wasn't ready to come. I'm willing to bet once you're home and relaxed things will just happen and it will be straightforward :) bet my right foot.


----------



## 0203

Hope everyone is okay

I feel like a right idiot I'm googling all different variations of what contractions feel like. All day I have had sharp pains around my back and lower bump, they are slightly painful but not too bad really, at the moment they are about every 8 Minutes But kind of just feel like gas cramps or constipation. Not sure what to think!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> How is the nursing going Pink?

Not as well as I wished. He knows there's milk but he won't latch without the darn shield. He gets super fussy and knocks the shield off and we end up giving him a bottle :cry:. My pediatrician told me the same as you did, just offer the breast first, about 4 times a day. It would be so much easier to do that if I didn't need the shield. I did finally get him to nurse for almost 20mins today on one side. This is the longest he has lasted since starting. Unfortunately Dh warmed a bottle of milk thinking he wouldn't stay latched, and he ended up eating till sleepy and after 2 hours we had to trash it. I'm not going to give up, I don't expect him to nurse full time as I have to go back to work. But I was expecting to have issues with him taking a bottle before going back not having issues taking the breast :nope:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

0203, I only got to endure contractions for a few hours and they weren't too bad, but they felt more like waves of strong menstrual cramps.


----------



## ab75

0203. My contractions always felt like really strong period cramps xx


----------



## ab75

Good morning ladies,

How are we all?

Any babies arrived overnight?

I have been up most of the night with irregular contractions,lost lots of mucusy plug. Currently feel like someone has stuck a tennis ball up my lady parts!! xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: Amanda you have such a way with words!
I got in bed at 8 last night as I was exhausted and iv just woken up apart from a few brief wake ups through the night. No pains at all for me for the moment! Just an awful headache :-( xx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: Carly I was trying to be polite,lol. Deleted what I was originally going to say :haha:

I really hope Frazer comes today. I am not sore just feel uncomfortable xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: I'd love to know what you originally said!

I hope he comes today too hun, a little new years eve baby would be lovely xx


----------



## ab75

I originally said feels like someone has shoved a tennis ball up my fanny!!
Thought that didn't sound very nice though :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I don't know that feeling if i'm honest! :haha:

I wonder how amy is? She's been awfully quiet xx


----------



## ab75

:haha: neither do I, but it's what I would imagine it to feel like:haha:

I was hoping from an update from Amy. Hope she is ok. Has she been on facebook? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just checked like a stalker and it says she was on 13 hours ago :haha:
I hope she got to either go home with Scott and is enjoying some sleep or she's progressed and Archie has arrived xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll text her!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks BB :) hope your all ok xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly and bb. I've got her number but didn't want to bother her xx


----------



## ab75

Amy is on her way to see the consultant to push for a section. She had contractions for 23 hours and didn't get past 1cm so does not want to put her body through that again as she is tired and sore. She discharged herself from hospital last night.
:hug: Amy. Really hope the consultant agrees xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless her, I don't blame her not wanting to go through that again. I'm glad she discharged herself, hopefully she got a good night's sleep at home :hugs:
the midwives didn't sound like they were very understanding so hopefully the consultant will be more helpful xx


----------



## ab75

The midwives sounded horrid!!
She said she had toothache too which wasn't helping. And she could hardly walk as she was so sore from all the internals.
She is getting Madeleine home at lunchtime so that will help to cheer her up xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor Amy, I really hope they gIve her the section. I am glad she is home with Madeleine too. I know how it feels too. I was only away for 3 hours yesterday from Riya and it felt horrible.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bless her, fingers crossed she will cuddling both Archie and madeleine soon :hugs: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sounds like frazer is coming soon Amanda. 

Poor amy :( I hope she kicks ass with this consultant. I can imagine how she's feeling after all those internals and it's not nice at all. Was the same or me with Seth. They don't realiae just how sore it makes your bits and your pelvis. Fx next thing we hear is she's going down for a section


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies <3

The midwife asked just now if she could examine me again as it may be they might be able to break my water now (fat chance of that) I told her no because I could barely walk due to all the internals I've had it really makes you so sore it's awful! I'm terrified of the pain of labor now after all this. I've got to tell the consultant that even if I went into labour I'd still want the section, I'd never get induced ever again the whole experience has been a total nightmare.

Madeleines on her way too me now, I can't wait to get home with her and cuddle up in bed xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I'm feeling surprisingly good today, got a lingering headache and a sore throat too but feeling good :)
Just took my 40+1 bump picture...

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141231_111512_zpsqtypfc7q.jpg

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

When will you get your date amy?
Enjoy your cuddles with madeleine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

You look lovely Carly. Il get it today I'm just sat waiting now xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun :)
Fingers crossed it's soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will let you all know soon as I know :)

I can't wait to get home and catch up on all these journals! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly you look lovely! <3

You have the same phone as me too, and the same phone case lol. Samung Galaxy s5 right?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly you look lovely!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :) your making me blush :blush: I wanted to go for a walk but it's just started raining :-(

No its the galaxy note 3 kiwi :) xx


----------



## ab75

woot woot Carly. You look lovely.
No bump pics from me, I am not getting dressed today, got tigger pj's on with my bump sticking out xx

I hope so Tara, I am so uncomfortable. Have told dh we are having sex as soon as he comes home. He was like, I don't want to pop the waters, I said will if you do he'll be here quick and you can have rum tonight :winkwink: gotta love a bit of bribery :haha: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: Amanda! I don't know why men pretend they can try and say no! Jon said no the other night 5 minutes later we were doing it... its not like they have a choice :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

I've just text him and told him he is doing it when he gets home and he said right ok, lol xx


----------



## sheebee

Ladies can I join you all please? I'm 39 + 3 with my second and I'm ready for bubs to exit! Hope you're all coping well and enjoying the last of your pregnancies!


----------



## ab75

:hi: welcome.
I'm 39+1 and working on his exit lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm really quite upset ladies, I'm really shocked by the lack of support from OH, I don't know why he's been this way, I've got upset so much and cried so many times I think he's fed up of it now, last night I was having contractions as well as an awful tooth pain and he just got angry it's as though he couldn't handle it, in the end he ended up going down stairs and calling me a baby. This is a side I've NEVER ever seen before he's usually amazing . I don't know why this is happening. He's getting stressed and angry at waiting about in the hospital and trying every excuse in the book to get out the hospital (walking, cafe, fag) 
This morning I was crying again because I just felt so fed up and I never even got a cuddle or anything off him he just told me to stop crying and hurry up and get ready. 

I don't understand any of it, it was midnight before he got into bed last night so I was on my own upstairs for all that time. 

It's made me question a whole lot of things, it's like I don't even know him. I don't know what to do.

:cry:


----------



## 0203

Big hugs mummy, it's the wrong reaction (men always have the wrong reaction eh?) But it's probably just because he is stressed after all you went through I the hospital, he probably felt a bit helpless and is feeling disappointed too. Hope he bucks up his ideas soon and is more supportive of you. My husband got cross at me last night when I thought I was having contractions, he asked how they were and I said getting painful he got annoyed because he wanted to know how far apart they were, men are rubbish sometimes!! 

Lovely bump carly. I'm having a pj day too ab....but might start eating some pineapple and having a bounce on the ball haha


----------



## Carlyp1990

Welcome sheebee :wave:

:hugs: Amy, he probably just doesn't know how to handle the situation either. He sounds like he's worried and he probably feels helpless towards you. Men are useless when it comes to situations where they have no control. Sending you massive hugs though, it must be so hard for you to feel so alone xxxx


----------



## ab75

Amy, don't make any decisions or think about any of this just now. You are sore, fragile, exhausted and feeling annoyed at the lack of progress in hospital.
Scott will be feeling like there is nothing he can do to help you but instead of saying that he will be trying to cope in his own way. 
dh text something to me yesterday when I said i was pissed off and I went mental at him, he said he was only trying to make light of the situation.
What I'm trying to say is that generally they don't know what to do or say in the circumstances.

I'm sure you will both be fine. You are both stressed and anxious xxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hugs:

My sections booked for the 6th. Forever away :(


----------



## 0203

Will you get a section still if you go natural before? Exciting that you have a date even if it does still feel like a while away!


----------



## ab75

It's not that far away Amy xx


----------



## ab75

Are you and Scott ok? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah If I go into labour before they'll give me an emergency one. Im preying I don't go into labour so I'm resting all I can. 

I'm just so de flated I should of come home with my baby.

I don't know Amanda I've not really spoke to him :( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Scott's left.

I had it with him around half an hour ago I was layed in bed and I could here him getting at Madeleine for Absolutly nothing! I asked him to stop stressing and calm down, he totally flew off the handle. Said he can't take anymore of this stress and I'm selfish.

Well I'm sorry but no way am I making excuses for that, how the hell does he think I feel, he doesn't see me stressing with Madeleine and shouting in his face. 

He said he's done and walked out.

I'm in such a shock right now and this is not something I can feel I can cope with right now, I've got enough things to worry and think about.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: Amy :hugs: its not too far away huni. Just rest up as much as you can and enjoy one on one time with Madeleine <3 <3 emcs is not so bad when you get in early enough. mine was classed as an emcs with Rohan. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

omg amy thats shocking! I can imagine hes feeling stressed but how on earth are you selfish :grr: this is the last thing you need. Im so sorry that hes being a knob


----------



## ab75

He'll be back once he has calmed down Amy.
It's just a lot of stress for both of you.
I have been stressed with the girls today.

Just snuggle in with Madeleine and watch a movie or something and try to relax and stay calm xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so angry with him. 

Ugh I hope I feel better after a good sleep I'm shattered xx


----------



## 0203

:hugs: Amy, hopefully he will realise he is being unfair (to pit it mildly) and be back with a big apology soon :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Are you ok Amy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm emotional and drained I think I just need a good sleep. 

Xx


----------



## ab75

I hope you get a sleep and that Scott comes back and apologises to you xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

So sorry hun. Hope you manage to sort things soon. Just remember your both tired, stressed and emotional :hugs: xxx


----------



## ab75

Happy New year ladies. Hope 2015 is a good one. 

Amy hope you are ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy New Year everyone. :)

Amy hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Well I've spent since 2pm in hospital and still here. Been monitored and they want to induce as one had high heart rate (I'd literally been given an hour to go away and eat something and rushed back so I'm not surprised.. Was first thing of eaten all day too). Had 3 further rates done and all perfect... I nearly went ahead with the induction but I couldn't. Just felt all wrong....... My adrenaline was sky rocketing and was in a bad head space and couldn't do it. I want to go home now but they want to do another one at 9am and for me to make a plan with the consultant. I'm not gonna sleep I don't see how this is at all good for baby or me. They only had toast to offer me (other half found a sandwich vending machine eventually!!!). How is this beneficial to babies? No wonder the tests come back showing stress and hospitals have more interventions. 

Hopefully all will be ok with the next monitoring and we can make a decent plan to check baby is OK and I can go home and sleep soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no. Sorry Zig. I hope your next results are ok :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy New Years Ladies!!!
Hope you all are doing well. Zig I hope baby comes safely without an induction. Mummy you and OH will patch it up soon, it's a very stressful time for you both, hopefully he will understand that and apologize.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

BB how are you and new baby doing?


----------



## ab75

Zig, hope your results are ok and you still get your home birth. 

Amy, how are you this morning? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swtpinkbabi said:


> BB how are you and new baby doing?

Really good thank you :)

The first night he woke every hour so I was exhausted. Last night we changed his Moses basket as we have a posh one for downstairs and a plain wicker one upstairs. I think the wicker one mustn't be as comfortable as he wasn't settling properly in it. I woke him at about 12.30 to feed because he was making funny noises, he then woke at about 4ish and again at 8 :happydance: I feel like a new woman :lol: 

Milk is just coming in so feeding is much easier and a lot more comfortable :)

He's a very content little boy, he hardly cries, the most he cries is when you get him dressed or change his nappy. 

His brother is completely smitten with him which is amazing to see. I feel so truly blessed :cloud9:

How are you?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Scott slept on the sofa he didn't come to bed, when he got in I thought he may of apologised but he didn't, he said I cause all of this myself by over reacting.

I can't really bare to be near him right now. Xx


----------



## ab75

Ah sorry. I thought you would have made up.
I hope you are both going to be ok xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy new year everyone.

Sorry to hear what Scott is doing Amy, he's being very unfair.

I've just been lurking for a while. I was having BH every 15-20 minutes last night and I was hoping the real thing would come but nope. I have so much pressure below, looking forward to the midwife tomorrow to see of she's finally engaging x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww Ziggie im so sorry your in hospital, I know how much you wanted to avoid that place! Fingers crossed your results come back ok this morning so you can go back home again :hugs: I do agree that hospitals are stressful environments which doesn't help with tests etc. 

Amy im sorry you and Scott haven't made up yet :hugs: xx

BB, i'm glad you had a better night last night :) xx

UB, hope your feeling better today, are you at home now? Xx

Amanda how are you feeling today? Xx

Happy new year ladies :) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amy I'm sorry, that really sucks :hugs:


----------



## sheebee

Happy new year ladies! Anyone else suffering with spd? I can hardly walk, was prescribed codeine by the drs on Monday and am gutted as I need to take it to control the pain and I don't like taking medication at all.

Have read a few pages back and it seems some of you are really going through it at the moment. Hope everyone is surviving xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sheebee I have it but not majorly. I mainly get pain if I walk too far or when I'm in bed but im able to manage it, thankfully!
Hope your ok xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've been home since Monday because I packed all of our stuff up ready to go. He was expecting me to then wait until Thursday to go home but there was no way I was waiting thst long. Hes here in Weston until tomorrow then back off to work but I'm already tearing my hair out. Hes such an arsey git here!

I've not suffered from spd either pregnancies x


----------



## ab75

I'm back in bed Carly while dh takes the girls and Bailey out. I feel funny. 

Beckii hope you are home and little Aimee Jo has engaged for you. 

Shebee I'm like Carly, just if I walk too far or trying to move in bed.

How are you Carly? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Started a new journal if anyone wants to follow :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...aising-our-2-beautiful-boys.html#post34570923

Beckii what is his problem!? :growlmad:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome Sheebee! :wave:

Amy I am so sorry about all the stress with you and Scott. I know he is stressed but that was way off for him to say your selfis when he has no idea what your going thtough. He is not the one who has to give birth ir be poked and prodded by the mw / hospital. I rrally hope you two work things out and he is able to really think about what he said.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad you home beckii :) at least you'll get some peace and quiet when he goes back :haha: men are so moody when they don't get there own way!

Amanda im good :) still haven't had any more pains which I suppose I should be thankful for as it means I'm not suffering :haha: do you still feel like there's a tennis ball between your legs? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Morning ladies:coffee:. I was hoping to see a new year baby post today, seems these babies are enjoying the womb. I don't blame them, it's 19 degrees outside here.


----------



## ab75

Still 10 hours to go swtpnk lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Don't think mines budging anytime soon :haha:

How's everyone's new years day? I'm at Jon's mums at the minute and have just eaten loads of chocolate so feel sick now :-( xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

brunettebimbo said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> BB how are you and new baby doing?
> 
> Really good thank you :)
> 
> The first night he woke every hour so I was exhausted. Last night we changed his Moses basket as we have a posh one for downstairs and a plain wicker one upstairs. I think the wicker one mustn't be as comfortable as he wasn't settling properly in it. I woke him at about 12.30 to feed because he was making funny noises, he then woke at about 4ish and again at 8 :happydance: I feel like a new woman :lol:
> 
> Milk is just coming in so feeding is much easier and a lot more comfortable :)
> 
> He's a very content little boy, he hardly cries, the most he cries is when you get him dressed or change his nappy.
> 
> His brother is completely smitten with him which is amazing to see. I feel so truly blessed :cloud9:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...


I feel like I'm doing well recovery wise. Definitely still have some pain from the section but not too bad. I'm really struggling with this nursing though and poor Dh doesn't know what to do with me. I've had another :cry: spell yesterday and I'm thinking I'm not going to make it. Baby just seems super hungry when I try to nurse him and he's so fidgety that he knocks the shield off. I have a hard time getting it on in the first place. Then he screams and won't latch and it's on to the bottle :cry:. I'm so depressed about it, I'm hoping to see the lactation nurses next week for some more help.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Fingers crossed one of you ladies delivers soon. Sorry you don't feel well Carly. We're just staying at home as it's so cold outside and there's a ice storm moving in soon. I just put baby down again, so I'm going to snuggle up in my bed next to his sleeper.


----------



## ab75

I've just been jumping and dancing with the girls and been for a drive down cobbled streets so I'm hoping for movement Carly.
Getting bump pain now and my cervix feels stingy xx


Amy, thinking of you and hoping you are ok xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink that sounds like a nice relaxed day :)

Surely he must be coming soon Amanda! I really wanted to go out today for a walk or something and I wanted jon to take me out for some food but he won't :-( I tried telling him it could out last chance to go out as a family of 3 for but he's having none of it :-( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Has anyone heard from amy since yesterday? She's being awfully quiet. I hope she's ok xx


----------



## Ziggie

Obviously these babies are just causing stress at the moment!! 

I was pretty much in hospital for 24 hours. I'm knackered. They insisted on induction but I was able to refuse and discharged. Doctor this morning was a total ARSE. Spoken to my midwife who was wonderful and I've decided my plan is daily monitoring between now and Monday and if no baby by then I will agree to be induced Monday at 42+5.

So hopefully baby soon!


----------



## ab75

Amy was on this morning. I will text her xx


----------



## ab75

I hope baby comes naturally before monday zig.
Xx


----------



## Ziggie

It would be nice :) but I'm getting good my mind ready for it not. I lost it in hospital my head was not in a good place for induction or labour, it would have been horrible. I'm feeling like I can mentally prepare now and be as ready as I'm ever going to be :) plus my midwife said she's seen very few women go past 42+4 so you never know!


----------



## ab75

Are you trying anything to bring it on?
Nipple stimulation has been giving me strong contractions. And I have been jumping today and feeling cervix pains now, lol, don't know if it'll help but it won't do any harm xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swtpinkbabi said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> BB how are you and new baby doing?
> 
> Really good thank you :)
> 
> The first night he woke every hour so I was exhausted. Last night we changed his Moses basket as we have a posh one for downstairs and a plain wicker one upstairs. I think the wicker one mustn't be as comfortable as he wasn't settling properly in it. I woke him at about 12.30 to feed because he was making funny noises, he then woke at about 4ish and again at 8 :happydance: I feel like a new woman :lol:
> 
> Milk is just coming in so feeding is much easier and a lot more comfortable :)
> 
> He's a very content little boy, he hardly cries, the most he cries is when you get him dressed or change his nappy.
> 
> His brother is completely smitten with him which is amazing to see. I feel so truly blessed :cloud9:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm doing well recovery wise. Definitely still have some pain from the section but not too bad. I'm really struggling with this nursing though and poor Dh doesn't know what to do with me. I've had another :cry: spell yesterday and I'm thinking I'm not going to make it. Baby just seems super hungry when I try to nurse him and he's so fidgety that he knocks the shield off. I have a hard time getting it on in the first place. Then he screams and won't latch and it's on to the bottle :cry:. I'm so depressed about it, I'm hoping to see the lactation nurses next week for some more help.Click to expand...

Can you take a bath yet? I found with Tristan that when we both got worked up about it he wouldn't latch and feed so I used to run us a bath, climb into the bath and feed him in there. I think it was a mixture of the warm water and the skin to skin. 

Also if you feel that you can just try and persevere, try not to offer the bottle until he has fed at the breast. Is there a reason you are using nipple shields?

I really hope the lactation nurses can help :hugs: Can you get them out sooner? I promise it does get easier!


----------



## sethsmummy

pink sorry your finding it so hard to feed lo... your doing better than me though i gave up on day 2. 

I was talking to Amy last night.. i think shes just really down and out about it all right now with oh being a knob. xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless her, it must be so hard for her at the moment xx


----------



## ab75

Been texting Amy for the last hour. She's ok and will catch up later. Had her tooth pulled today xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad she's ok. Thanks for updating me :) I was going to message her but didn't want her to feel harassed :haha: she's really having a bad time of it lately!

Is it strange that I'm really excited for my sweep tomorrow? I'm sure I'm not normal :haha::haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm harassing her too :rofl:

Carly that's totally normal. Your excited at the prospect of meeting your baby sooner! I hope it works for you :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad Amy is okay. Hopefully Scott bucks his ideas up soon.

Do they only offer sweeps when you've met your due date and passed it? I had 2 with Jayden and neither worked because my cervix wasn't favorable but went into labour 2 days later anyway. 

I'm getting more BH lately, hopefully it's a good sign. I'm super excited for tomorrow (how sad) :haha: 

I'm not sure why OH was arsey but he still thinks I'm moving :haha: I'm so done with that subject I just tell him to shut up :ignore: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't wait! I'm just like roll on 1:15!

Jon told me yesterday aswell that when I was in labour with katie I only had the pethidine just before I started pushing, which means I managed to get fully dilated with no pain relief at all because gas and air make some feel funny. I always thought I'd had it as soon as I got.to the hospital when I was 6 cm! I'm so proud of how well I actually did last time that I'm more positive now for this labour :happydance: xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii I got a sweep on mon at 38+6 xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> BB how are you and new baby doing?
> 
> Really good thank you :)
> 
> The first night he woke every hour so I was exhausted. Last night we changed his Moses basket as we have a posh one for downstairs and a plain wicker one upstairs. I think the wicker one mustn't be as comfortable as he wasn't settling properly in it. I woke him at about 12.30 to feed because he was making funny noises, he then woke at about 4ish and again at 8 :happydance: I feel like a new woman :lol:
> 
> Milk is just coming in so feeding is much easier and a lot more comfortable :)
> 
> He's a very content little boy, he hardly cries, the most he cries is when you get him dressed or change his nappy.
> 
> His brother is completely smitten with him which is amazing to see. I feel so truly blessed :cloud9:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm doing well recovery wise. Definitely still have some pain from the section but not too bad. I'm really struggling with this nursing though and poor Dh doesn't know what to do with me. I've had another :cry: spell yesterday and I'm thinking I'm not going to make it. Baby just seems super hungry when I try to nurse him and he's so fidgety that he knocks the shield off. I have a hard time getting it on in the first place. Then he screams and won't latch and it's on to the bottle :cry:. I'm so depressed about it, I'm hoping to see the lactation nurses next week for some more help.Click to expand...


Hey Pink. Riya does the same thing. I actually stopped using the shield because of that very same reason. Try without it and see how he does. Mess with your nips a bit to make them stiffer so its easier to latch. It's normal for them to get fussy it's just because their hungry. What I do is really guide hrr to the nipple even if it means pusing on her head gently. Once she finds the nipple she really latches on. If he doesn't suck right away try stroking his chin or behind the ears. Once the milk starts flowing I am sure he will pick up.

I was like you and got really upset, but if it's something you really want then don't give up hun. I know you two can do it.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwi that's lovely advice and words of encouragement :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

I love the support on here xx


----------



## sheebee

So talk to me about sweeps! When is everyone getting one? They won't do it here till 41 weeks and I'm trying to figure out if that's normal or not? I was sure I had one at 40 weeks with Ds.

In regards to the breastfeeding difficulties. I remember the first 8 weeks with ds were horrible, it was so so painful and I was never convinced he was satisfied. Just keep on truckin' and take one feed at a time, there no point worrying about the next one till it's there. I know its so hard but try not to put too much pressure on yourself, you're doing wonderfully!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hello ladies.

Sorry I've not been around much, these last few days have been awful to say the least and it's really taken it's toll on me and Scott, we are exhausted emotionally and physically. We should of had our baby home with us now and it felt so wrong coming home without him, I can't help feel guilty for leaving the hospital but I couldn't take no more of it. 

Thank you all so much for your concerns and messages it means so much to me, I really don't know how I'd of coped these past few days without all you ladies. You've been amazing <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: I hope things are better with you and Scott Amy <3.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'll be 40+3 tomorrow when I have mine. I was also 40+3 when I had my first one with katie. I think it depends on the midwife and the circumstances xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are getting there Suzy, it's just been difficult and we are both so tired. We will get through it we are strong xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much, these last few days have been awful to say the least and it's really taken it's toll on me and Scott, we are exhausted emotionally and physically. We should of had our baby home with us now and it felt so wrong coming home without him, I can't help feel guilty for leaving the hospital but I couldn't take no more of it.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your concerns and messages it means so much to me, I really don't know how I'd of coped these past few days without all you ladies. You've been amazing <3

Bless you hun, I hope you manage to sort things soon and are back to your old self soon :hugs: you know where I am if you need a chat :) xxxx

Omg I feel like I'm in labour... having contractions really bad, can't sit down or talk through them and they're not even 3 minutes apart I'd say. Just trying to wait it out as long as I can before I start getting jon panicked :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Carly :hugs:

Oh my goodness do you think this is it?!? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

For some strange reason I have 2 midwife appointments tomorrow, slightly confused :shrug:

I think if I'm offered a sweep I might take it. My auntie Joanne died on the 15th of January so I really hope she doesn't come around then. Never a happy time for my Nan, Grandad and Mum. 

Good luck with your sweep Carly (Update: if you're going to need it!) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's miles worse than the other night so far, I hope this is it! I'll keep you ladies updated when I can. Jon's getting excited xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It definitely sounds like it could be it, your over due after all :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeek Carly!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## ab75

C'mon Lucy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

For the life of me I cannot get to sleep AGAIN. Restless legs and constant tossing and turning :(

Fingers crossed Lucy is on her way! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I'm still at home, still in alot of pain but the hospital have said they don't want me to go in. Currently contracting every 2 mins or so. I'm sat in bed with a hot water bottle on my back, under midwife orders but it's not helping at all.
had the in laws round earlier to watch katie so we could go but we've sent them home now for some sleep xx


----------



## ab75

Carly that's ridiculous. When are you supposed to go in? I thought it was after they were 3 mins apart!! Good luck. You're gonna be having baby snuggles soon xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's awful! Contractions that close means baby will arrive soon! Idiots :growlmad:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I thought it was 3 minutes too! When they got to 2 minutes she said stay at home for another hour. They stayed every 2 minutes until about 3 am when I managed so doze off and now they're alot less frequent so gos knows. I can't go through all that again for nothing :-( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Get out walking today Carly, she if you can get them moving again!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly I know that feeling Hun.

I can't believe the hospital didn't want you in with contractions two minutes apart, these midwives really drive me insane! 

How are you this morning? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm exhausted! Me and katie swapped beds, she got in mine with jon and I got in hers so she could watch tv and I could get some rest and spread out abit :haha: it didn't last long though, katie decided she wants to play in her room today. She's being good as gold though. Jon's still asleep though! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! Hope you all are doing great! :wave:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning Suzy! :) how are you today?

Carly bless you, try manage some sleep because your going to need it xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh man Carly thats rediculous. What is it with some of these hospitals you ladies are at?!?! When they're that close together it usually means babies not that far behind.

glad you and scott are doing better Amy :hugs: xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon :wave:

The modwife has told me I need to start physio in a few weeks because of my stomach muscles, anyone else has this? :(

Aimee-Jo has started to engage and she's apparently 4/5ths. Although she never presses and hard as the midwife with Jayden did. My bloody iron count is even lower now. So paranoid I'll bleed too much when she's born. Sweep will be offered on the 19th too.

How's everyone doing? 

Any more contractions Carly? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I didn't know low iron could make you bleed more! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Still having the odd one but not as bad, just on my way for my sweep.
I bled alot after katie and I had low iron while pregnant and after but once they noticed and gave me iron tablets I was fine. Just really pale and shaky for a couple of days xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh Carly this sweep should deffo kick things off if your already contracting!!! Let us know how you get on :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so excited for you Carly!! :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: woo carly. I hope theres going to be more baby news soon! 

Amy how are you feeling hun?

UB i cant say iv heard of that before but i hope it helps. xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed, Carly!

Midwife said it's okay but she's worried if I loose too much and won't have any reserves. :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok thank you for asking Tara :hugs: xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly I hope this is it for you, good luck today. Mummy I'm glad your doing ok, hoping your baby comes soon. UB, I had a Zumba instructor that had an issue with her stomach muscles. They ended up tearing during delivery of her daughter.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwi, BB thank you ladies for the support. I actually teared up reading it yesterday. I went all night without the bottle. DH stayed up with London until about 2am he had his last bottle around that time. We've have 3 feedings so far this morning and he's stayed on around 15-20mins each time. He definitely doesn't sleep as long as he does with a bottle feed but it's so worth it not having to leave the room to feed him. Right now he's sleeping on my chest and I'm waiting for Dh to wake up and take over. I'm super hungry and with all my stress I've not been eating much or well at all.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well the sweep was ok, i'm only 2 cm but baby's head is really low she said. I have another sweep booked for Tuesday if this doesn't work and then induction booked for 11th Jan if that fails also. Fingers firmly crossed I don't get that far! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink you definitely need to be eating to ensure your supply stays up, otherwise you'll cause yourself more stress and problems. Just keep on going with the feeding, you'll get there :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

2cm is good Carly! It's definitely a start Hun. 

Was the midwife confident the sweep would work? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I hope the sweep works for you Carly, getting excited.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How are you feeling today Mummy? Any more progress with your contractions since they tried to induce you?


----------



## Carlyp1990

She didn't really say to be honest. She just said that my cervix was easy to get to and that she gave me a really good one. Just checked my notes and it say the cervix is central, medium consistency, 1 cm long and -2 station.
she seemed positive enough but who knows :shrug: 

How are you and Scott now hun? Xx


----------



## sheebee

So jealous of your sweep (wierd I know), I have to wait till 41 weeks and this spd is destroying me. Even the pain killers aren't taking the edge off it any more.


----------



## Carlyp1990

If you discuss your pain with them the they may do it earlier for you xx


----------



## sheebee

Had that chat on Wednesday but they weren't shifting. Seeing MW again on Wednesday and hope they'll let me have one then.

Hope your sweep works for you. I had 3 with Ds and still ended up being induced. But by the sounds of things you're body is already heading in the right direction! Good luck!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds good Carly. I've had nomore contractions my body definitely wasn't ready and I'm just at the hospital now and she said baby's head has freed so not engaged anymore, probably all those internals I've had he's moved out the way. Poor little man. I can't wait for Tuesday now!

Me and Scott are ok where getting there after a good nights sleep thanks ladies xx


----------



## 0203

Hi everyone I hope you are all okay! 

My "false labour" (I was so convinced it wasn't real because the contractions were so so random between every 4 minutes and 12 ended up with my waters going at 2am on 01/01/15 and baby Henry was born at 8.31 

So in love with him! Going to have a read of the last few pages now, hope you are well


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all okay!
> 
> My "false labour" (I was so convinced it wasn't real because the contractions were so so random between every 4 minutes and 12 ended up with my waters going at 2am on 01/01/15 and baby Henry was born at 8.31
> 
> So in love with him! Going to have a read of the last few pages now, hope you are well

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## ab75

Congratulations 0203!! 
Soooo jealous lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow! Congratulations! Another queue jumper :rofl:

Glad your both ok amy :hugs:

I'm having a few pains again but haven't told jon and im going to keep quiet as long as possible incase it's another false alarm. I wish I knew what my body was doing! Oh I forgot to mention that this mw doesn't think baby is back to back so that's good :) xx


----------



## 0203

Feel a little bit guilty haha in the last couple of weeks its like we are all going in reverse due date order!


----------



## ab75

Thats good Carly. Maybe she will come out with the next contractions since she has turned xx


----------



## ab75

Were you team yellow 0203 or did you know what you were having? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congratulations


----------



## UniqueBeauty

0203 said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all okay!
> 
> My "false labour" (I was so convinced it wasn't real because the contractions were so so random between every 4 minutes and 12 ended up with my waters going at 2am on 01/01/15 and baby Henry was born at 8.31
> 
> So in love with him! Going to have a read of the last few pages now, hope you are well

Congratulations! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all okay!
> 
> My "false labour" (I was so convinced it wasn't real because the contractions were so so random between every 4 minutes and 12 ended up with my waters going at 2am on 01/01/15 and baby Henry was born at 8.31
> 
> So in love with him! Going to have a read of the last few pages now, hope you are well

CONGRATULATIONS!! :wohoo:

I am so happy for you :). Share some pictures when and if you want to!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Don't think this sweep has worked. Just have a "feeling" im still Gunna need the one on tuesday and then that will work xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow another baby! Congratulations :)

Carly I hope it works for you!


----------



## Ziggie

Look will you all just stop having babies now please!!!!! I'm next!! I've been pregnant nearly 10 months so you can all just wait your turn!!!! ;) 

well we have a date booked. Not happy but going to go hard on the PMA and focus on the fact baby will be here soon. And I'm going it try and limit the interventions piling up but... We will just have to see how it goes. Gutted I'm not going naturally but I can't risk going past 43 weeks after the other night. So there we go.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck that things will start naturally Zig. What's your date? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I read sweeps can take up to 48 hours to work don't know how true that is. Don't lose hope yet Hun xx


----------



## 0203

ab75 said:


> Were you team yellow 0203 or did you know what you were having? Xx

We were team yellow. Everybody thought a girl apart from me :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks amy. I'm just feeling really deflated at the moment. I'm drained mentally and physically and don't know how much longer I can cope with this pain. I feel like a crap mum because I'm snappy with katie because I'm tired and sore. I'm just fed up :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Carlyp1990 said:


> Thanks amy. I'm just feeling really deflated at the moment. I'm drained mentally and physically and don't know how much longer I can cope with this pain. I feel like a crap mum because I'm snappy with katie because I'm tired and sore. I'm just fed up :-( xx

Snap!! 
Hopefully we'll have these baby's soon xx

Yay for being right 0203 xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's horrible isn't it Amanda! I normally try to be so.laid back and fun and keep her entertained but I honestly don't know how to.at the minute.

I'm just relaxing in a hot bath, still having "contractions" if that's what they are! But not regular. Jon's at work tomorrow so he's gone home for a bath and early night. I feel awful.for him, he feels so useless because he can't do.anything to take away my pain. I've told him he's been doing all the right things but I don't think he believes me :dohh: it didn't help that his dad made some stupid comments last night when we got them round to watch katie. I wish he'd just believe me though, he's been my rock recently when normally it's me that's his :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Carly I really do no how you feel belive me, it's terrible isn't it. Your certainly not a crap mummy though, no way!! Those contractions you've been having have obviously done something to you as you've dilated to 2cm, that's good Hun xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww carly don't feel crap. None of you should. Your all fantastic mummies and are super amazing women on top of that. You are all doing an amazing job and what makes you even more amazing is that you are doing it all through being in pain and physically and emotionally drained. It takes a superb person to do that each and every day and each and every one of you is <3


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well thanks for that ladies... super emotional over here :haha:

I definitely plan on doing something fun with her tomorrow while daddy's at work :) xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah its crap. I played hungry hippos with the girls after they had dinner then sat with Zoe practising her letters so I feel a bit better xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Do something easy Carly, arts and crafts and a DVD with a little picnic infront of the tv :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I was thinking I might get her new paints out :) need to pop out for dog food too so might let her take her scooter xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a good plan :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are things progressing for you ladies?


----------



## Carlyp1990

They're not suzy :-( I'm not having any pains at the moment and had a really good night's sleep. Hope you and riya are ok xx


----------



## Ziggie

Still pregnant and mostly just paranoid after all the hospital prodding. Has just reaffirmed all my beliefs about medicalised approach to pregnancy. But...... I'm going to smile and fill my head with lots of wonderful positive thoughts as much as I possibly can :D

And imagine how it's going to feel holding my baby for the first time and looking into its little face. And finding out the sex!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope things start progressing for you ladies!

Carly, Riya and I are doing great. She us asleep on my chest right now <3.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sounds perfect suzy! :cloud9:

Ziggie at least you can refuse repeated unnecessary internals and hopefully stay active throughout. Have you had any internals to see how your cervix is yet? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't imagine going 42+ what a nightmare. 

OH went back to work early hours of this morning. He said he's risking it as I could go into labour at any time but I need the money after what he owes me from Preston which I still haven't got and doubt very much I will. I have told him if there is work to work, I will ring him is anything happens. 

I hope things progress for you ladies. Aimee-Jo is quite happy where she is so I doubt she'll come any time soon x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii did you go over with J? I can't remember lol.

I've just remembered it's my friends little boys birthday on Friday so me and katie are going to buy him something and then I'm going to treat us to a costa hot chocolate :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No baby here he is very happy inside :) this pregnancy has given me a whole new view on pregnancy and I'm kind of taking an approach like zig if I'm honest. 
My baby had his head well engaged since week 35 and after all those horrible internals I had at the hospital his head has moved well up and is now totally free, the poor little man. I'm quite happy for him to stay where he is until section date. 

Ooh what you going to get him Carly? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Zig you've done amazingly well to get this far. You have to do what is right for you and your baby. :hugs:

Carly that sounds lovely :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm sort of the same now amy, no point in moping about wondering when our babies are going to come. The fact is they will arrive at some point and as long as they are happy in there then we should be happy too :)

My friend mentioned before Christmas that he has loads of new toys so we're going to the next outlet to get him an outfit. I love living so close to the next outlet store as there's always a sale on :haha:

I'm under strict orders from jon to not go too far :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep exactly Carly. Oooh I love next I got Madeleine some gorgeous outfits from there in the sale ! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well this next outlet always has a sale rail and they stock a "special purchase" range which is the same quality as normal next but cheaper :) I love it! 

Happy 41 weeks amy :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds like heaven!

Oh my, I never even noticed Carly :rofl: my babies certainly love my womb. Madeleine was two weeks late! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha. I've had the date of 6th Jan in my head since forever so if i'm right Archie and lucy will share a birthday :) and frazer if he comes on due date! Xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 41 weeks Amy and Archie.
Lol Carly you never know. Maybe Zigs baby too xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii, glad you are home. At least you don't have to worry about going into labour in Preston now xx


----------



## Ziggie

Carly I've had, 3 attempted sweeps in a week. Cervix is firmly shut and far back! I declined yesterday as it seemed pointless and just disheartening. And they're uncomfortable because it's so far back!!!! 

I'm so sad things have become so stressful for everyone. It's not right. Next time (if there is one) I'm taking that due date and throwing it in the bin and telling them to shove their doom and gloom attitudes up their arses. And hiring an independent midwife to offer a balanced view not based on policy, but medical advise based on MY needs not theirs. 

Ultimately though I just want baby cuddles :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

That would be lovely if all our babies arrived on the same day :) xx


----------



## Ziggie

It's more than possible mummy!


----------



## Mummy to be x

It definitely is! These babies are just too warm and cosy in there it seems none of them want to come out :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah Carly, I went 10 days over with Jayden & I'm so glad to be back Amanda. There's nothing better than getting in from being out and flinging that horrible bra off and letting them free :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Yeah Carly, I went 10 days over with Jayden & I'm so glad to be back Amanda. There's nothing better than getting in from being out and flinging that horrible bra off and letting them free :haha: x

:rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's amazing how good a little walk and some fresh air can make you feel! I walked to the little shopping village and my parents met us there, we had a look around and got a costa then they gave us a lift home. After being at home for an hour I remembered I'd forgotten dog food so I just popped back out while they watched katie for me. I feel so much better not being stuck in the house :)

Just having a cup of tea then we're going to do some painting :)

Still having a few tightenings but im just going to carry on as normal :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

All these niggles and they don't amount to anything. Last night I was having tightenings every 15 minutes or so lasting an hour and a half and today for an hour every 10 minutes. I thought BH weren't meant to come that frequent? :shrug: 

I had a Costa today too, I am hooked on that sticky toffee latte :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Tell me about it beckii! I had them every 3 minutes from 10pm- 3am the other day and they stopped!
I don't really drink coffee but love the brownie hot chocolate they do :) katie loves the chocolate babychinno and little marshmallow too xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tell me about it ladies I had them every two minutes for 23 hours and they did naff all :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She can't come yet anyway, I need to blitz the house after OH was here lol

Jayden loves the babycinno too, they're so cute! 

I am getting sick to death of my cats too. I found Simba in the carrycot getting everything covered in hair, even her blankets. I don't know how on earth he got in there because the raincover is on it. As for Dylan I had to treat him for tapeworm AGAIN and I keep catching him on the kitchen sides asleep, microwave and fridge. Makes me feel sick. Safe to say everything has been washed over and over. Luckily this treatment is actually working x


----------



## Carlyp1990

:haha: amy at least your seeing the funny side of things now!
Oh god! What is it about animals that make them more annoying when your pregnant!? I'm forever telling bruno off and usually it's just because he wants a cuddle! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly if I didn't laugh i would cry haha!

Oh my cats are nightmares they kept me up all night last night chasing each other round my bedroom running over my bed and jumping on me!! The kitten is very loving at the minute she's always laying on me i think she knows something's happening very soon x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My cats are just annoying. Even when they haven't done anythinf wrong :rofl: poor sods. I'm not letting them into the main house until I know Dylan is clear. 

Having more BH tonight. I seem to be getting more every day x


----------



## ab75

I know what you mean Beckii. Lol I hardly wear a bra in the house these days.

I feel more human today. Usually just tie my hair up. But today I dried and straightened it after my shower. Did all my shaving, lol.
I have stretchmarks now, at side of and under my bump!!

Went for a walk round mothercare and next. Got frazer a cardigan and 6 babygro's.

Just had an Indian takeaway. My mouth and stomach are on fire. If that doesn't shift Frazer nothing will xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like a good day Amanda :) Fingers crossed the curry works!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Asda have had some brilliant baby items on sale recently. 

I know what you mean Amanda, Ive been wearing my hair up with no makeup on but decided to do the whole shebang lol. I really need to do my shaving but it's just so much effort. If contractions start I'll be sure to quickly run to the bathroom :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I feel uncomfortable without a bra!

Just had a Chinese takeaway while we're watching nanny mcphee and the big bang :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I did my shaving last week :rofl: just been keeping on top of it every time I have a shower now :haha: had to be prepared for my sweep yesterday lol.
I won't go out of the house without my makeup! I don't wear alot though, just concealer, tinted moisturiser and mascara mainly :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I won't either Carly! Concealer, bronzer, eyeliner and mascara. :lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Normally I'll pop a little mascara on and fill my eyebrows in. 

I can go without a bra in the house but no way would I step outside the front door without it. That remindes me I still haven't got a nursing bra :o 

I'm watching that too Carly, minus the Chinese :( instead it's lychee, pear, ferrero rocher and cola lol :icecream: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I bought 2 cheap ones on ebay from China beckii. Think they cost me a total of £4 delivered :) I figured I can get some proper fitted ones at a later date but cheap ones will do for straight after.
We've got the tin of sweets out now :) I've told katie she can stay up late to watch the film so she's happy xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well. I see I haven't missed any babies coming yet. I'm going to get out and get some fresh air today myself. Dh is going to watch the baby so I'm going to have a look around at some shops.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't wear bras in the house ever! As for make up I won't leave the house without it :haha: 

Think im just going to have Doritos and dip for my tea I don't fancy nothing big xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh yum, got to be the chive dip though! <3

I don't have ebay or the money at the moment (thanks OH :gun: ) I might have to have a clear out and look for the 1 I had with Jay! :doh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Enjoy yourself pink! 

Oooh I love doritos! Me and jon used to have dorito Mondays lol, we would have a full packet each and watch catfish the tv show every Monday when I finished work at 10:30 :haha:
Oooh good luck beckii, I only had 2 of the nursing sleep bras with katie and they were amazing! I wish I still had them. It's my birthday soon so I might buy some with my birthday money as breastfeeding should be established by then :) xx


----------



## ab75

I never used nursing bras as I tried once and didn't like them. I just pull my normal bra down lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh I just realised I meant to share this picture of katie the other day. We were at my parents house and my dad told her to pretend to be mummy! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20141231_201817_zpswsxwaxxr.jpg


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's mainly for in bed so I dont leak everywhere lol 

That photo is so adorable! :haha: I got one of Jay lifting his top up and he said "me not got a baby in mine" lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg love that photo of Katie!!! Adorable xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That picture is so cute :)

Carly do you have a link for the bras please? None of mine for anymore!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't find the link BB, I just went on ebay and typed nursing bras and looked for cheapest first.

How are we all this morning? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feeling refreshed :) Elijah only woke once at 2.30 :D

How are you?


----------



## Mummy to be x

You've got a dream baby BB :)

I'm ok this morning Madeleine had such a late night she kept saying she wasn't tired it was 11pm before I finally got her to sleep! Hoping she doesn't wake up just yet.

How are you Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie didn't wake until just gone 8 and I'd been in bed since 10 so I had a good night's sleep too.
Iv got niggle period pains this morning, nothing that I think will amount to anything but they're just annoying :haha:
I'm just relaxing on the sofa watching TV, katies watching TV in my bbed and has just shouted down her breakfast order :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: Katie has got the right idea haha! 

How many days over is it before they'd induce you Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

They do it at 12 days over here, i'm booked in for induction Sunday 11th... hopefully I won't get that far. I still have the 6th in my head! I have a sweep at 8:45 Tuesday morning so I've told jon that were going to asda afterwards so I can walk around and do my food shopping and then he wants his hair cut so he looks good on pictures :rofl: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah it's 12 days over here too, it was 14 where I used to live! I've read a lot about second sweeps working Carly so if it does our babies will be sharing a birthday :)
:rofl: at Jon wanting a hair cut for the photos haha! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It was my second one with katie that worked so fingers crossed! Just going to try and keep active after it. And I'll be 7 days over Just like with katie too so I'm hoping it's going to work. I just really can't be in labour friday, it's Jon's friends funeral that day and then my friends little boys birthday party xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh gosh, you definitely can't help when you go into labour though :hugs: it's just one of those things that can't be helped. Like you say though, hopefully this next sweep will work for you :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Any pains I get now I shrug off and ignore lol

Lol at Jon, that's something my OH would do. Will any of ypu be wearing makeup at any point? :haha: I want a nice photo of the 4 of us at hospital but don't want to look like I've been dragged through a bush. 

I've decided to take Jayden for a walk over to Nans today so he can take his scooter on a long ride but first blitzing the house!

Anyone else so excited to use their prams? Jayden is always pushing it round the house saying me push Aimee-Jo, mummy! Lol I have to keep explaining that she'll be here soon and babies cry a lot :haha: 

Finally 39 weeks! I feel so far behind you ladies lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm just hoping I don't go that long. A girl asked me yesterday when was I due I was like "4 days ago" and she didn't know what to say lol. It's quite funny watching people's reactions :haha:

Beckii, i'm the same. Just carry on as normal and don't expect anything to happen. I've got loads to do round the house but im still waiting for jon to take the old dining table to his aunties and carry katies train table upstairs so I can sort the back room out.

Im not that excited to use my pram this time :( maybe i will be when its together and downstairs were i can see it xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy 39 weeks beckii! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB I'm having my section Tuesday so don't think I will be allowed to wear make up but it's going on soon as I get back to the ward, I hate not having any makeup on! :rofl: I want a nice photo too, I never got a nice one after madeleines birth :(

I can't wait to push my pram, my mum bought Madeleine a dolls silver cross one for Xmas so she's now got one like Archie's pram ;) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oooh yea make up.. ill probably just put on a little bit after my shower. I was thinking about making sure I look ok before we go in too. I look awful on the couple of pics of me after katie. I'd been up all night, and was super pale :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mine where the same with Madeleine, Carly.

I'm definitely taking some make up even if it's just a bit of blusher and mascara to make me look a bit more alive :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh my god, I feel awful! I've just totally lost it with katie over the most stupid thing and now I'm sat crying because I feel.so bad for her :-( still haven't been to asda but I just feel like lying in bed all day but I can't. I'm so fed up today. My pelvis has started to really hurt when I walk, even walking to the kitchens hard work today xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Oh my god, I feel awful! I've just totally lost it with katie over the most stupid thing and now I'm sat crying because I feel.so bad for her :-( still haven't been to asda but I just feel like lying in bed all day but I can't. I'm so fed up today. My pelvis has started to really hurt when I walk, even walking to the kitchens hard work today xx

:hugs: :hugs: sorry your feeling so crap today Hun, can you put on a DVD and snuggle up with Katie? Xx


----------



## ab75

I'm the same Carly. Dh just keeps looking at me every time I shout at the girls and he is trying to keep them amused. 
I want my baby now!!

Happy 39 weeks Beckii xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She won't watch a film amy, shes busy playing and im just lying on the sofa feeling grumpy :-(
We've both said sorry to each other now and agreed to be besties again :cloud9:
Gunna forget going to asda and just chill out this afternoon instead I think.
I want my baby now too Amanda xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :)

Sorry about your crappy day, Carly. Not long now though. 

Me and Jay are on the sofa watching Angus, thongs and perfect snogging while munching pringles :rofl: I'm very surprised he's not asked me to change it over :haha: He's back at nursery tomorrow but starting his new one, I'm so nervous for him!! x


----------



## ab75

Had a text from Tara.
Rohan is on a ventilator and getting transferred to Intensive care in Glasgow. 
Please keep them in your thoughts everyone. 
C'mon little man, get better soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh ladies where all a set of grumpy bitches :rofl:

:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Had a text from Tara.
> Rohan is on a ventilator and getting transferred to Intensive care in Glasgow.
> Please keep them in your thoughts everyone.
> C'mon little man, get better soon xx

Oh my god Amanda that is terrible!!!!! I'm preying for the little man :cry: xxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Will you send her my love and best wishes I don't want to bother her with a txt xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my goodness, what happened :o sending my love to them both!! :hugs: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just seen on facebook, I hope he's ok :hugs: xx

Beckii katies back at nursery tomorrow too, i'm dreading it! The walk there and then all the comments about not giving birth yet and then the walk back... Bleurgh! And then doing it all again to collect her at 1:30 :-(
We've just coloured some pictures together :) xx


----------



## ab75

He's had a snuffly nose and she said in a post this morning that he was cold even when she was cuddling him under a duvet so I don't know if he has a bug or something. I honestly don't know. I just hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She just put this on facebook...
Suspected brochealitus and something else. He keeps stopping breathing. So he's been ventilated and waiting on the yorkhil transfer team. He's really poorly x


----------



## ab75

Zoe's back tomorrow too. I might not take her though. Will see how I feel xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too Amanda I can't stop thinking about them both xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleines back tomorrow too but she's not going this week with Archie arriving xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly. I'm not on fb and tara never had much credit so we'll rely on you now for updates if that's ok??
Poor little thing xxx
Tara has been through so much xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea that's fine hun, i'll keep checking her Facebook and post if she updates xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well my plugs officially gone... I didn't even think it was possible for there to be that much! I didn't pay much attention when I lost katies as I was already in labour! Don't want to get my hopes up though... although it's hard not too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/Screenshot_2015-01-04-16-42-36_zps33ves1e_edit_1420389784125.png_zpsp52osdug.jpeg


----------



## ab75

OMG. Please please get better Rohan xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my I've not been on fb yet! Poor baby boy I hope he's better real soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I lost my plug two days ago. Fx'd things start soon for you xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh my gosh, thats so sad. I hope little Rohan and Tara are ok.


----------



## Carlyp1990

John has just updated and tagged tara...
Rohan is out of theatre and in icu... will be being transferred soon
xx


----------



## ab75

At least he's past the first step.
C'mon Rohan xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sending Prayers for Tara and baby, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Carly. I actually just read that on Taras facebook. I really hope the little guy gets better asap.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Poor little mite, can't imagine how they must be feeling. 

I will be walking Jay 10 minutes there and the same back. His old nursery was literally a minute over the road. I'll be relying on OH to take him for the first week when baby arrives x


----------



## ab75

It's a 10min walk each way for me too Beckii. If I feel ok I will take her as dh can collect her on his way home if I go into labour xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed Lucy arrives for you soon, Carly!

I'm okay walking just as long as it's not far. I have no idea when OH is back to help x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katies is about 10 minutes each way too. Iv struggled going to the kitchen and back today so god knows how ill manage! Once baby arrives jon has 3 weeks off so he can take her in the car and then when I feel upto it we will walk together :)
She's so excited about going back that it would be cruel of me to keep her at home.

Well the tightenings have started up again but they're not painful.as such yet so ill just keep an eye on the timings. Haven't told jon yet just incase it's nothing. Might go for a bath while katies watching bambi xx


----------



## ab75

I don't want to keep Zoe off as she's looking forward to going back. 
Girls are tired so they are getting their teeth brushed now and then getting an early story. I have strong cramps so I want them bedded. Not getting my hopes up though.
Hope things progress for you Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It so funny how much were going through the same Amanda! Both grouchy, uncomfortable and sick of false hope! I don't think I'll actually believe I'm in labour until my waters go or im holding lucy :haha: I'm not holding out much hope for my waters going though because I had to have them broken with katie xx


----------



## ab75

I am rocking on the edge of the couch with these cramps. Dh just said is this it and I said no probably not. Lol. To be honest though it probably won't be. 
I have not had any BH tonight. Just these awful cramps which are new.
I refuse to get my hopes up xx

Maybe/hopefully both of our waters will pop soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Fingers crossed for us both hun. Our poor family's need us back the way we were before pain started!
good luck xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sounds positive Amanda, that's what I was like with Jayden and 11 hours later he was born! 

Jayden is looking forward to going too. Normally he says no, me not go school but because it's the big nursery he wants to lol. I am so nervous leaving him there though. There's triple the amount of children there compared to his old nursery and only 2 of the children that he knows are going. It's going tp be tricky when Aimee-Jo is here because there's no room in there for prams! I may have to deliberately be a little late or very early lo. I don't want to leave her outside the room with everyone else while I go in :( x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck ladies. I really hope you have your babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Morning, how are you all? 

Any changes Carly?
I'm still crampy.

Been awake most of the night between cramping and worrying about Rohan and Tara xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning hun, I had an awful nights sleep too but it seems insignificant in comparison to what tara and BB are going through right now with their little boys.

Tara posted an update in the early hours saying that rohan will be on the ventilator for 2/3 days until he's over the worse of it. He's in a serious but stable condition.

Sending tara and Rohan and BB and elijah lots of love and hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Bb pm'd me to tell me. Thanks. 

Elijah has been feeding so hopefully he'll be home again soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I thought someone would have updated you but you never know :)

I feel like crap this morning. I was awake every hour last night between heartburn, katie crying in her sleep, bruno howling in his sleep, then bruno being sick in the hallway at 4 am. My head is pounding too but I have no paracetamol left :-(.
Only 1 more day until due date Amanda! Do you think you'll make it? Xx


----------



## ab75

I hope not!! But I honestly don't know anymore. 

Aacchh what a night for you. Hopefully your sweep will be enough for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. 

Oh I can't believe what's happening with these poor babies it's Just not fair at all! I can't stop thinking about them both, their both too tiny and innocent to be poorly :(

Hope you ladies are well today. Amanda I think maybe a due date baby for you! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Poor babas. I had no idea, I really must browse the site a bit more.

Jay went to nursery fine today, I am going to try and find the motivation to get the house sorted before babys arrival. At least then it's done and dusted x


----------



## ab75

I know Amy, I was so upset for both of them last night. Had to explain to dh that although we all haven't actually met, we are all friends and are all going through this together and have been for months. I really hope that Elijah and Rohan are both back home with their families soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are you feeling today amy? Are you nervous or excited for tomorrow? Is madeleine going to scotts mums when you go in? 
I've taken katie to nursery and then popped to asda, the funny looks I get off people because I'm out and pregnant make me laugh! 
Just had some toast so I'm going to drink my cup of tea and then tidy the house :) xx


----------



## ab75

Carly, I said to dh when we went to mothercare on sat that people were looking at me funny, He said it was my imagination but I know it wasn't lol.
I am going to finish my coffee then hoover xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda my husband doesn't bat an eyelid anymore. He knows how much you all mean to me. I think I share more with you lot than I do with some of my real life friends.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea jon was used to it when I was pregnant with katie so he's just got used to it all over again :haha: he was trying to talk to me last night and I was like "just one minute love, i'm busy" while I was updating on tara and Rohan. 
It's like we should be invalids and stay at home! Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Our poor men!

I had the same at my Christmas meal, I walked in and everyone just stared. I was like seriously!? Am I not allowed eat in a restaurant now!?

Urgh the domestic just came in to change the bins and she touched the door handle with her gloves on so I've just washed the door :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg BB I would be exactly the same :haha: xx


----------



## 0203

How is elijah today BB? Haven't stopped thinking about you and Tara.

Henry has jaundice too but was just below the treatment line, I have to keep a close eye on him and keep him in daylight as much as possible.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I talk to you ladies more than I do my real life friends, I feel much closer to you all.

Carly I'm ok I'm more upset about leaving Madeleine if anything, she's going with Scott's mum, she's been spending a few hours with her each day and Madeleine has been loving it so hopefully she will be ok. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Make sure you feed him loads 0203! Hope his clears soon. 

His levels are coming down but they need to be much lower so we have to stay overnight again. 

Tristan just rang upset because he wants us to come home. I am sat crying my eyes out again. I hate being away from him :cry: I feel like he's just been passed around this last week. I can not wait until Elijah is better and we are getting into a routine of being a family of 4.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh god BB :hugs: I'm so sorry it's awful been away from your children. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

But your leaving her for a good reason amy :hugs: I'm sure she won't think anything of it once she sees her baby brother :cloud9:
How long do you expect to be staying in the hospital? Xx

BB you'll be home soon enough. Could Dean maybe take over at the hospital so you can have some time with Tristan? It must be so hard to know what to do for the best at the moment :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB that's a good idea asking dean to take over :hugs:

They said 3 to 4 days but If all is well with me and baby will be less. I want to get home to Madeleine ASAP as long as everything is ok with Archie. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm breastfeeding so can't really Carly. He's going to bring him up to see me for an hour or so so hopefully he will be ok with that. He's at nursery tomorrow so hopefully we will be out before he finishes and can surprise him by picking him up.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I totally forgot about the breast feeding! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

You could always express for him as a one off? :) 

I was a wreck being away from Jayden for one night while I was in hospital so I can imagine how you must be feeling. 

How are the cramps, Amanda? 

I've blitzed the house apart from the kitchen as I had to go collect Jay but I'm slowly getting more organised for madams arrival. I'm constantly hoping for signs lol. Waters going when I get up in the night, losing my plug every time I go to the toilet and waiting to see if the tighenings will turn into contractions :haha: must stop!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Won't be long now beckii, not long until your due date x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can bet madam is going to be late. I don't get a sweep until the 19th, it seems so far away. I'm so nervous about her arrival though and how I'll cope. 

Good luck for tomorrow, I bet you can't wait to have your wee man in your arms! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mummy to be x said:


> I totally forgot about the breast feeding! X

Me too! :haha:

Jon's just told me a woman is coming to drop off something he's bought at 1:30. I pick katie up at 1:30 :dohh: I've had to ask my mum to take me for her at 1:15 so I don't have to try and rush back! It took us about 20 minutes to walk this morning because my hips hurt and I keep getting cramps but if I pick her up too early she won't have finished dinner... he's such a man!

I've tidied the front room and back room and was about to wash the pots but ill do it later instead now. Still need to clean the bathroom and sort the mess that is katies room this afternoon... ill post a pic before I tidy it! It's horrendous! Xx


----------



## ab75

BB it won't be long until you are home being a family of four :hugs:. I hate being away from the girls so totally know how you feel. Hopefully you will be able to surprise Tristan tomorrow.

Beckii what's your plan for labour? Is Jayden going to your nans while you are having Aimee-Jo? How long does it take oh to get from Preston?

Amy, Madeleine will be fine. Is she excited for her baby brother coming? I can't believe you will be having baby snuggles tomorrow, well jealous!! Lol.

Carly any more signs? I tidied the girls room earlier, it's a never ending job. I've stopped letting them play with other toys until they tidy what they have been playing with.

0203, Hope your lo is rid of the jaundice soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck tomorrow Amy :hugs: I am so excited for you!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

As it stands if my mum isn't working and OH is here he will be going with her but if OH is in Preston he will go to my Nans and my Mum will come to the hospital with me while he's on his way. It takes him around 3 hours to get here from Preston so anything could happen in that time, I hope he isn't working because he works all over the country! 

Having to take the bloody iron tablets again is making me so constipated :( I'm having to take 3 a day now :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm the same beckii it's so different from having your first because we have our older ones to worry about it. I'm sure you'll do just perfect though :)xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleines telling me she doesn't want a brother it's breaking my heart :cry: I think she's really worried! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck tomorrow Amy :hugs: I am so excited for you!!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## ab75

At least you have a couple of plans in place Beckii.

Amy I am sure she will be excited when she sees him xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

This is the view from her bed!

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20150105_143841_zps00adridu.jpg

It's not even a case of her tidying up after herself it's just that she has so much there is nowhere for it to all go at the minute :-(
I'm getting the odd tightening but nothing regular or super painful so it's probably nothing.
my mums just taken katie to hers for abit while I get the house sorted. I didn't ask her to but she offered so she may aswell.

Amy im sure madeleine will be fine, shes probably just worried about you being away :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Carly that would stress me out!! You should get some of those plastic storage drawers from dunelm. They hold loads xx

Love your new avatar pic Beckii xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that's what my house is like Hun I've just had to pop to argos to buy two toy boxes!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I ended up using the plastic drawers I had for baby stuff instead as I had nowhere to put her vests etc. We have a big toybox downstairs which is full, and all her arts and crafts things and jigsaws are on shelves downstairs too. She has 3 canvas storage boxes up here which are full. I need some shallow tubs that can fit under her train table I think. I'm getting there slowly though  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

B&m have big under bed storage boxes Hun xx


----------



## 0203

BBC how much does Elijah feed? Or all you other ladies how much did you other LOs feed. I am really struggling with the on demand and doubting myself completely, can't stop crying today just worrying I am not feeding hi enough or too much. I feel like I'm being told completely different advice, one midwife told me to do it as much as he wants for as long as he wants, another told me to not do it for too long (he had a few hour long feeds) I absolutely love feeding Him, We don't seem to have any issues latching but it's the not knowing when he has had enough and is just doing it for comfort and then not knowing if he is going too long without Feeding. We had an absolutely awful night where he didn't settle at all so that might have something to do with my emotions too.

I'm rambling sorry. I just don't know who else to talk to


----------



## ab75

Sometimes the girls would feed for 15 mins at a time and feed more often. Other times they would feed longer but less often
Try not to worry about it just now. As long as he is feeding he will be fine. You will both settle into a routine in a couple of weeks and you will start to know when he has had enough. You're doing a great job xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

0203 look up cluster feeding... sometimes katie would feed from 7 - 10pm! I would just feed on demand as you are doing, if he's doing it for comfort he will probably start being sick after as he's too full, or fall asleep after a minute or too xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just feed on demand. Don't ever stop him mid feed. He will stop when he is ready. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I just fed on demand, if he cried I would put him on the breast. 

Thank you Amanda, I thought it was about time I put a face to UB lol 

I'm sure she'll be fine Amy, it must be a bit confusing for her too not knowing what's happening or understanding it rather.

Carly I would be pulling my hair out at those toys:haha: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203, I would do like the others have suggested and feed on demand. Sometimes Riya would feed for 30 to 40 minutes. I always know she's done when she falls asleep at the breast or will not latch anymore. You can try pulling the nipple out when you think he's done and then try putting it back in. This way if he takes it then he needs more but if not then he was just comfort feeding. For riya its because she has it in her mouth so she feels the need to suck even if shes not hungry. I think a lot of babies are that way. That is how I do it with riya, not sure if it's correct advice but it works for us.

UB, lovely avatar picture!

Amy, I am sure she will be ok. Like others said I think it's just all new to her. Plus she is used to being the only baby in the house.

Carly, :rofl: Katie is a baby tornado!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are we all feeling this evening ladies? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shit scared, emotional and missing Madeleine before she's even gone :rofl:

How are you Carly?xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, Suzy :flower:

I'm not too bad thanks Carly. What about you?

I cannot stop eating this evening, I fancy fruit but it's sods law I have none left. I could genuinely cry.. It's frustrating me :dohh: :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii I don't think I've ever fancied fruit in my entire life :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me neither :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my lord. There's nothing better than a nice cold juicy pear! :munch: Just give me a huge bowl of all kinds of fruit, that will make my day!! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's probably why I have to diet :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol snap BB!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bless you amy! I'm excited to see pictures of little Archie! And it's exciting to know that one of us will definitely be holding our baby tomorrow!
Beckii I LOVE fruit... I always feel guilty eating though because katie loves it more than me :rofl:
im ok thanks ladies :) just wondering if it's worth me having my sweep tomorrow as it probably won't work :-/ xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow Amy. Like Carly said, at least one of us will be holding our baby tomorrow. Can't wait for your update with pics!!
I love fruit too but so does Zoe. I've not really had a lot of fruit recently though, been giving me heartburn. 
I would try another sweep Carly. Just don't get your hopes up. Think thats where I went wrong last week. I thought it would work. If I get offered one on Thursday I'm going to take it xx

Any Facebook updates from Tara? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies.

Carly i would get the sweep if I where you, it could work this time.

I've not seen any fb updates from Tara I really
Hope there ok xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yes I'm just Gunna have it and then keep active for the day. It's at 8:45 so it has all day to work. Feeling abit more positive now that I've lost my plug too.

No updates from tara hun, John did put a photo of rohan but didn't put an update. I hope he's ok xx


----------



## 0203

I have never craved fruit until this week, my friend told me my body would crave more with breastfeeding and I didn't believe her.

Thanks for all the reassurance about the breastfeeding I am feeling so much better about it, I just need to remember that we are still both learning. Hoping for a better nights sleep tonight as last night Henry just wanted cuddles on me, if I put him down he screamed. It's strange because he will happily sleep in the moses basket during the day

Good luck for tomorrow mummy, can't wait to see archie


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried swaddling? We've found Elijah sleeps better at night swaddled.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you 0203 xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've had to stop eating those lovely pomegranates of mine because of the heartburn:cry:. Whatever I eat or drink just randomly triggers it, it's horrible. 

Good luck with your section Amy and your sweep Carly! 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Archie! :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Carly and Amy!!!
I too can't wait to meet Archie :cloud9:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck tomorrow Carly and Mummy. BB I hope you baby is doing better soon.


----------



## Ziggie

Ivy Seren was born 5th January by c section weighing a healthy 8lb 12oz at 40+19!!!! Perfect and no signs of being overdue other than a little fatty! 

Everything went out the window and the birth was super medical (obviously!) but I don't care she's perfect :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Ziggie! :)

Amy today is the day, eeeeek. Good luck :)


----------



## 0203

Congratulations ziggy! I love the name ivy!!

I hope you girls don't think I am a crazy stalker but I had such a lovely dream last night, I was with a bunch of mums and we were all nursing and eating pizza, I have no idea what any of you look like obviously and only just learning names but there were babies there called Riya and Rohan. Please don't think I am nuts!! Don't know many mums with babies in real life so so greatful for the support and company I receive on here


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Not nuts at all!


----------



## Mummy to be x

What a lovely dream!! I dream about these ladies all the time so we are nuts together :rofl: ;)

Congratulations zig!!!

Thanks BB i am pooping my pants now lol.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Zig. Glad you have had your baby. 

Good luck with your sweep Carly.
Amy, eeeeeekkkkkk. It's Archies birthday! !! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

He's going to have a big shock today the poor little man, he's so comfy in there :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 41 weeks Carly xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Amy. He seems to be xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

He definitely is. He's taken after Madeleine xx

How are you today Amanda hope your feeling better xx


----------



## ab75

I'm ok thanks xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just called labour ward like they told me too at 7am, some snotty cow ans&#373;ered the phone and couldn't give me a time to come in because apparently they are chocca block today and have a c section also on the list to do today that was cancelled yesterday. I was so angry! She told me to call back at 10.30 but on my paper work it says I've to be on the ward for 11am. 

I don't need no more bad luck if I don't get my baby today I may go crazy!! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck today amy!

Congratulations Zig, i'm glad everything went well :) that's how much katie weighed when she was born too!

Happy due date Amanda! 

BB and tara I hope your beautiful boys are doing well :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Oh no Amy. I hope they can squeeze you in!!

Thanks Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The consultant told me last week they do four planned sections a day and the lady on the phone said today they've four planned sections so I'm hoping it will be ok! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a nightmare. I'd ask to talk to someone else. 

Congratulations Zig, lovely name.

What's everyone's plans today?! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good idea beckki I'm going to ask Scott to do that right now :thumbup:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck! I hope you get through to someone less snooty. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Still no luck gotta call at 9.30! Useless idiots x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:dohh: 

At least there's not long to wait! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm just fully expecting them to say they're jam packed today and their going to move it to tomorrow, just my luck! X


----------



## 0203

Good luck amy! Must be so frustrating, really hoping they can fit you in! 

Happy 41 weeks carly

I've forgotten who else I was going to mention so I just hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks 0203. I'm ok thank you hope you and baby are too!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies. Had my sweep, midwife said my cervix is really stretchy and easily went to 3 cm. Just a waiting game now. No more appointments before induction. She also said she thinks baby is back to back because she could tell by the feel.of her head xx


----------



## 0203

That's exciting carly, hopefully you don't have to wait too much longer to hold your baby. 

Henry was back to back too but as a first time mummy I have nothing to compare it too. Hope Lucy moves before the big day though


----------



## brunettebimbo

Get on all 4s and start wiggling!
Yay for a great sweep, I hope it starts something for you :)


----------



## ab75

^^ I 2nd this.
Zara turned during labour xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nice hot curry and sex, Carly! :haha: happy 41 weeks! X


----------



## 0203

I have started a parenting journal if anyone is interested. I plan to go through and find all yours if I get five minutes today!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ife-my-new-years-resolution.html#post34608889


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> Nice hot curry and sex, Carly! :haha: happy 41 weeks! X

Sex gives me really bad contractions that feel like the real deal but they stop :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Any joy when you phoned back Amy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oooh Carly that's great!! 

I'm heading in now will let you know what happens. Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck. 

I'm in the bath with stomach cramps. Refusing to get my hopes up though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck Amanda!! Xx


----------



## 0203

Eek you could all have your babies within the next day! Good luck ladies


----------



## Ziggie

Here she is :D little whopper! 

https://i59.tinypic.com/2cfb6s7.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She's beautiful, Zig. I love her babygrow.

Fingers crossed for you 3 today! X


----------



## 0203

Beautiful!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig she is gorgeous :cloud9:

Good luck amy :hugs:

Fingers crossed Amanda xx


----------



## ab75

An update from Tara.


Rohans Doing ok. He's on 40% ventilation just now. His left lung is worse than his right so they're wanting him kept on his right as much as possible help shift it. He will be getting physio to try help loosen the mucous from his lungs. They are trying not to handle him too much as his sats drop right down when they have to do something.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you Amanda xxx

My sections been pushed back to tomorrow, I was 3rd on the list today but tomorrow I'm 1st on the list so will be done first thing, unless an emergency comes in. The only reason I wouldn't get done tomorrow would be if there was a whole day of emergencys, they said that's very unlikely but they can't guarantee it. 

I'm pissed off but hey ho there is worse things going on in the world xx


----------



## ab75

So do you get to go home now and go back early morning? xx


Zig she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy im sorry hun, but at least it will be tomorrow. It's better they've told you rather than kept you hanging on and not being able to eat all day! Xx


----------



## 0203

Poor baby rohan, really hoping he gets better soon

That's frustrating mummy but hopefully this time tomorrow you will be holding your baby in your arms


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah I go back tomorrow first thing. Labour ward was hectic never seen anything like it! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks Amy :( I guess on the plus side they haven't left you waiting all day before telling you. 

Poor Rohan, I hope he is better soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor Rohan I really hope he gets better soon :hugs:

Shes beautiful Zig! :cloud9:

Sorry about your section being pushed back Amy :cry:.

Good luck Amanda! I hope your little man comes soon!


----------



## BunnyN

Ziggie said:


> Here she is :D little whopper!
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/2cfb6s7.jpg

Sorry to butt in on you ladies thread but came looking to see if Ziggie had had her baby yet. She is so beautiful Ziggie, congratulations!!


----------



## ab75

No problem Bunny xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Your welcome to butt in anytime bunny :haha:

Oh god ladies im super frustrated. I keep snapping and crying for no reason and just feel so fed up. I'm so done with being a moody miserable bitch!
The constant texts asking if I've had any signs yet are driving me crazy! Even when I'm in labour I won't be saying yea cuz I can't be bothered with people hassling so I don't see why they ask!
Majorly fed up now and can't see this baby coming out on her own at all :-( xx


----------



## 0203

Big hugs hun, hopefully it won't be too much longer. The texts drove me crazy too, then because I didn't actually tell anyone a few people got annoyed when they realised I had been in labour after all. People are ridiculous!!!!


----------



## ab75

:hug: Carly. I was coming here to ask if anything was happening since your sweep. I have had the texts today too, even had one saying "aww no I hope you don't need started". I felt like saying fuck off and mind your own business. Hopefully it won't be much longer. I'm with you on the not telling anyone, I haven't even told anyone that I had a sweep or I am dilating or anything as it would just be constant questions. Already told people that we will let them know after he arrives so why they feel the need to ask is beyond me. Oh yeah sorry we forgot to let you know that he was born!!!! :hug:

Amy, how are you doing? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm trying my hardest to be polite but I feel like just telling everyone to fuck off! It's probably the stress that's stopping us from starting Amanda! :hugs: to you too hun xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

There's still more time, Carly. I felt the same about Jayden then he arrived 41+3! 

I'm not too bad really. I think it's because I'm absolutely shitting myself about labour as I know what to expect. I won't be telling anyone anything either until she's born. 

When have you all got your inductions booked for? I think they are bookong mine at my appointment on the 19th! X


----------



## ab75

I will probably find out on thursday at growth scan. 
I am not worried about labour. I just want it to start lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tell them to do one. :lol: Put a status up saying something about people texting and that you will let them know when she arrives but for now you'd like to be left alone. 

We didn't tell anyone until Tristan had met Elijah.


----------



## ab75

We're not telling anyone until the girls know. We might let them phone grans etc xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok thanks Amanda. The txts are doing my head in too I told my friend I'd tell her when he was born and she still texts me everyday asking if he's here yet, I bit today and literally just put "no!!" It's so frustrating and then she's like "omg can't believe he's not here yet" fack offfffff!!!!!!! :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'll reply to her abit later on but at the moment I just can't be bothered lol.
I've had some extra cuddly cuddles with katie to get the oxytocin flowing, then started a bath running and text jon telling him to get upstairs so we can :sex: :haha: now I'm relaxing in the bath and just trying to stay chilled out so hopefully the contractions will kick off properly instead of just the odd tightening like I've been having. I honestly think my body is 100% ready but me feeling so stressed out is stopping things.

Beckii I hope I don't go at 41+3 because thats the day of ohs friends funeral and my friends little boys birthday party!
As for not telling anyone when labour starts... If I ask my mum to watch katie she will let everyone in the family know and Jon's mum would do the same so we're screwed :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just got the results. WE ARE GOING HOME!!!!! Yayyyyyy. Levels are down to 170.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Great news hun :) xx


----------



## ab75

Great news bb xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Wonderful news, BB! :)

The chances are higher every day Carly :haha: 

I cannot stop eating tonight! I've had my dinner, a special K bar, 2 yoghurts and 2 bags of crisps!

Tightenings are frequent again tonight along with backache but I can't see them turning into anything yet. 

Anyone know how Pink and London are doing? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is your OH at home beckii? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No he's back at work! He said he's going to stay until the end of the week if she's still not here yet and then come down Sunday night. He's not taking on any long driving jobs just in case. I'm petrified she'll come and he'll miss it! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii I know how you feel! I'm starving and I've had my tea and just had a cheese toastie but im debating getting the tub of chocolate too lol.
you never know, you could go early this time! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I may have to go and get more pasta bake, no food is satisfying me! The heartburn is going to be a bitch:haha:

Part of me wants her to come soon but I think I'll be more relaxed about it when OH is here. I'm timing my tightenings just out of curiosity but I keep forgetting! They seem to be the same as every night, 10-15 minutes lasting 30-50 seconds x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies!!!!
Congrats Zig, she's adorable. BB I'm glad baby gets to go home now. Mummy, sorry about your section, fingers crossed tomorrow goes as planned. Carly, great progress hopefully baby comes soon. 

London is doing great, he's gained 7 ounces since his appointment last week, so he's still 5 pounds, but we're getting up there. At my appointment I've lost 20 pounds since having baby. This was a shocker, but I'll take it. Now apparently I've started developing postpartum high blood pressure. My doctor prescribed me some meds but I'm concerned with using it while breast feeding. So now I'm just waiting to see what options I have.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Meant to say earlier I haven't heard anything from pink... fingers crossed she's just enjoying her newborn cuddles and has been too busy to think about us :haha:

I got the sweeties out :haha: told jon im going on a diet after baby comes and he just laughed at me :rofl:
Hope you enjoyed your pasta bake and your pains ease off until oh is home.

I've just got in bed, nothings happening over here! Destined to be pregnant until Sunday at least I think :-( xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi pink :wave: did you mention your concerns about the medication to your Dr? 
Glad London is gaining well :) and yay for your loss! xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad London is doing well! Did the meds come with any leaflet with any information on? :yipee: for the weight loss! 

I did end up having more pasta bake and supping down the milk :haha: I said to OH I'll be dieting and he just looked at me. I'll prove him wrong! lol

I started to time the tightenings and they were pretty much 12 minutes apart, only seem to get them like that at night when I'm relaxing though. Going to hop off to bed as Jay is at nursery tomorrow and I'm worried I woke wake up when my alarm goes off :haha: 

Night ladies x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes they gave me a leaflet, and it clearly says do not take while breast feeding. So after all that, I have had to call the baby's doctor and then mine back to find meds I can take. Im just pissed I already bought the first meds and now I have to buy more :growlmad:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So happy for you BB :hugs:
Excited for your secton tomorrow Amy!
Glad London is doing well Pink!

I hope things progress for you soon Amanda and Carly!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How's Riya doing Kiwi? I'd love to see how much bigger she's gotten. Does she sleep through the night or does she wake for feedings? 
It seems like time is going by faster now that the baby is here. I can't believe he's already 2 weeks old. Hopefully in a few more days he will finally grow into his newborn clothes. We are pretty much recycling his pjs because nothing else fits well. His pjs are too big but they work.


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is 6 pounds 5 ounces her last doctors appointment! She is probably closer to 6 1/2 pounds now though. Will find out exactly how much on Friday. She only sleeps at most 4 hours and that's when she has a bottle of EBM mixed with formula (for her vitamins and reflux meds twice a day). She wakes up for every feeding almost unless she stays up a long time after her last one. She won't sleep soundly unless I'm holding her, so it's a bit hard for me to get good sleep lol but I'm managing ok.

How is baby London doing with his breastfeeding and sleep?

Here is a picture of Riya right now sleeping on me.

https://i.imgur.com/i9X2ISw.jpg


----------



## ab75

Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx*


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow congratulatons Amanda!!!!
Was not expecting to read that, so glad he is finally here!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg Amanda!!!! I woke up this morning and didn't know of it was a dream but I felt that I knew you'd had your boy! Ohhh I'm so happy for you Hun huge congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## 0203

Congratulations xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg Amanda im so happy for you! I knew last night you would have him! I can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful boy. frazer was very nearly a due date baby!

Congratulations and we'll done on the super speedy labour :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Congratulations!

Good Luck today Amy!

Our first night home went great. We were in bed by 10pm, I set my alarm for 1.30 to make sure he fed but he woke up then anyway, he then woke up at 5.30 then again at 7.30. Everyone is still asleep so I'm off back to sleep too!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your first night home again was a success BB :)

Good luck today amy, can't wait to see pictures or Archie! I'm guessing it was fate that your section was postponed so that Archie and Frazer can share a birthday :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations Amanda! Another fast labour ;)

Good luck today, Amy!

Just me and you to go now Carly :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

You'll probably go before me at this rate beckii! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies just at the hospital now waiting.

Hope your all ok today xx


----------



## ab75

Pic in my journal xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh this is all so exciting! :haha: What time do you go into theatre again Amy? 

I think you will have Lucy before I have Aimee-Jo! I so hope she comes before the 15th! 

C'mon babies! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm just waiting for he docs but I'm first on the list so just waiting now. I hate waiting around :haha: it still doesn't feel real at all!! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

My only advice is take is very very slowly and take all the pain relief they offer you!!! Good luck!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

As OH said to me a while ago there's 2 bonuses to a c-section. You get your baby and a free tummy tuck :haha: :dohh: Men :rofl:

Can't wait to see pictures :flower:

I wish OH was back so we could try get this one moving although I do believe she'll come when she's ready there's no harm in trying lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha beckii! What a typical man thing to say ;) :haha:

When do you get a sweep beckii? Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Amy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Not until the 19th unfortunately. I had one so much sooner with Jayden but she's giving me more time for her to come on her own :shrug: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Amy I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see pictures! :wohoo:


----------



## Carlyp1990

We tried to get lucy moving last night but got nothing but a few irregular pains. I'm hopeful that all the tightenings I've been having will at least make labour abit easier/quicker :haha:

Just taken katie to nursery for the last time as a pregnant mummy :) just the walk to pick her up later and that's it until baby lucy is here! Xx


----------



## ab75

Zoe just asked me when the other baby is coming as I still have a fat tummy!! Lol. I said my tummy was softer now so she pushed it and said it's like a bouncy castle! ! 

Carly I think Lucy will share a birthday with Frazer and Archie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahaha omg that is so funny bless her!! Does it feel weird not to be pregnant anymore? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: Bless her

Oh I'm jealous! I could do with someone here to take Jayden or at least pick him up, the walk is getting quite painful. 

I can't remember what it was like with Jayden but do you have less movements leading up to labour? Aimee-Jo is still quite active.

I've just remembered I was meant to have an appointment with the midwife on the 12th for another blood test but she hasn't put it in my book?! I don't even have her contact number. Ughh :dohh: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

:rofl: Zoe!

That's so awesome that Frazer and Archie will have the same birthday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can you call the doctors beckki and find out her number?

I know Suzy, it's wonderful! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She may have booked it with the nurse like last time.. I get a text confirmation a couple of days before x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I really really hope lucy shares a birthday with Frazer and Archie but I highly doubt it Amanda. 

Beckii, i've never been so relieved to have only put katie in nursery for 3 days :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at zoe! Katie said she can't wait for a cuddle without baby lucy getting in the way :haha: then she went on to tell me that it's going to take a long time for my tummy to go back to being little again.

Hope your not waiting too long amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was going to go down at 11am but a lady with twins has come in so they need to deliver them first, then it will be me. She said lunch time ish xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's good hun :) eeekkkk! It's getting so close!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm so scared now and I'm bloody starving I'm not allowed to eat :cry: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww no :-( that would be my worst nightmare. I'm always hungrier if I can't eat :haha: I hope scotts bring you loads of greedy food straight after :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I hate it! Yeah me too I will be asking for a mcdonalds or something like that! 

I'd have pate on toast if I could :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii, Frazer was active up until yesterday. Only felt the pdd couple of movements yesterday xx


----------



## ab75

You'll be fine Amy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stupid hormones. Is anyone else a bit sad about never experiencing pregnancy, birth or a newborn again? 

Don't get me wrong, I am so so so thankful for my 2 boys and feel so lucky to have been able to experience labor and birth twice but there's a sadness deep inside of never doing it again!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh okay thanks Amanda :)

I can't wait to have pate on toast again :icecream: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Am I the only one that doesn't like pate!? :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

brunettebimbo said:


> Stupid hormones. Is anyone else a bit sad about never experiencing pregnancy, birth or a newborn again?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am so so so thankful for my 2 boys and feel so lucky to have been able to experience labor and birth twice but there's a sadness deep inside of never doing it again!

I know what you mean BB. I can't imagine never being pregnant again :nope: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw BB :hugs: I think that's totally normal. 

Definitely no more for you now?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't believe you don't like pate BB!! It's lush!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mummy to be x said:


> Aw BB :hugs: I think that's totally normal.
> 
> Definitely no more for you now?

Hubby is 110% sure no more but he has 4 already and is slightly older than me. He wants to go for the snip now but I've asked him to wait a few years to make sure we are both 110% sure. I think I'm about 99% sure we won't have more.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I keep forgetting he has two other boys!


----------



## ab75

I'm done and happy to be done. It is sad to think I will never feel those little kicks again but I am so so happy to have my 3 gorgeous children. 3 out of 8 pregnancies, I can't put myself through the stress again. Plus I am 40 in June xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's partially it for us too Amanda. We can't go through that emotional pain again.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:hugs:


----------



## 0203

Mmmmm I want pate!! I was told you couldn't have it when breastfeeding though!

Talking of breastfeeding, I was so stressed out I felt like I couldn't do it and was doing it wrong. I couldn't stop crying so called the midwife who came over and well...my little man has gained 6oz in three days is back over birth weight and is doing amazing. She said we actually both seem ahead of the norm! Finally feeling like I can relax a bit more now 


Hope everyone is okay. I'm getting excited to see photos of frazer and archie (if you are happy to share then)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant news with the weight gain. What made you think it wasn't working?


----------



## 0203

I think I just felt a bit overwhelmed with different people giving different advice and I stopped trusting myself....plus this sounds ridiculous but it had stopped hurting and my boobs felt completely normal. He had a few bad latches yesterday but today has been brilliant again :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Your boobs will be softer because your milk is regulating.


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's great news 0203 :happydance:
Amanda has shared a pic of Frazer over in her journal :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan really is not adjusting to being a big brother well at all :( It's breaking my heart. He is totally and utterly smitten with Elijah luckily but his attitude towards me and Dean is awful. He's always been really placid and laid back but he is really angry at the minute, he's stamping his feet, paddying, crying all the time, hitting etc. He hasn't used his taggy blanket in months but he's gone back to wanting it all the time plus he will root out a taggy whenever possible eg tag on my breastfeeding pillow. I know it's all a massive change and it's all new but I don't know what to do to make this easier for him. Elijah sleeps most of the time at the moment so wanting to sort it out and make it easier for Tristan before Elijah needs more of my time.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I worry about this BB. I think the older they are the harder it is because they understand a lot more. With Jay only being 2.5 he knows theres a baby coming but I'm not sure he actually understands iykwim? I worry he'll get jealous. I don't really have any advice because I haven't been through it but I hope he returns to his old self soon. 

I wonder how Amy is getting on.. x


----------



## ab75

Sorry bb. Hope Tristan adjusts soon. It'll have been hard for him when you had to go back to hospital too.

How are you today Carly?


I came on hoping from an update on Amy xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sorry I haven't any advice either BB :hugs: 

I'm ok thanks Amanda, still sore and having the odd irregular tightening but plodding on. Thankful I have no more nursery runs to do until lucy is here and I feel upto it :) 

How's life with little Frazer? Xx


----------



## ab75

Hopefully they will start getting regular soon.
Good. Midwife just came in and did all his paediatric checks. He hardly made a sound. He is so content. Hope that doesn't mean he is going to be up all night lol xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats AB


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> She is 6 pounds 5 ounces her last doctors appointment! She is probably closer to 6 1/2 pounds now though. Will find out exactly how much on Friday. She only sleeps at most 4 hours and that's when she has a bottle of EBM mixed with formula (for her vitamins and reflux meds twice a day). She wakes up for every feeding almost unless she stays up a long time after her last one. She won't sleep soundly unless I'm holding her, so it's a bit hard for me to get good sleep lol but I'm managing ok.
> 
> How is baby London doing with his breastfeeding and sleep?
> 
> Here is a picture of Riya right now sleeping on me.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/i9X2ISw.jpg

Aww she's adorable. London does about the same sleep with a bottle of EBM. Nursing he only sleeps one in a half to two hours. I'm still not convinced he's getting much milk with nursing. I've been trying to nurse more because I still want him to have EBM when I go back to work, but I'm so tired I haven't kept up on pumping as much. I hope my supply isn't suffering. He's being really fussy today, just wants to be held while he sleeps but I want to sleep too. He sleeps pretty well when he's swaddled, but around 3 to 5 am feeding, he doesn't like to be swaddled afterwards and then he fusses for 2 hours and is over tired. I'm thinking of buying a baby swing so I can :sleep:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've been researching back to back labours to make myself more prepared and I've read that when the baby's head can't engage due to the position if the mother doesn't stay active or take up positions to encourage the baby to move then labour can stall. I honestly believe that's what's happened to me twice because the hospital insisted i wasnt ready to go in and told me to rest and now my body has given up trying. I'm feeling so deflated :-( xx

I'm glad all his checks game back ok :) I'm so happy for you.

Hope amy is enjoying Archie cuddles xxx


----------



## ab75

I just kept walking last night and bouncing on my ball. Not going to lie the back pains were quite sore.
The pain when I was having him was sore as he was turning as he was coming out. But that was sore in my lower belly. 
My midwife was amazing. I think her stopping me pushing too quick helped me not to tear.
I knelt on the floor having him leaning on the seat bit of the couch xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

You did amazingly well!
I'm determined that next time I will not be "resting" like I've been told to do the last 2 times. Surely contractions 3 minutes apart for 5 hours means something is trying to happen! I'm not being fobbed off next time... If there is a next time! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That must of been so frustrating Carly. I was rushing round the house before and started to get period pains so immediately stopped :haha: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Any news from Mummy yet?


----------



## Carlyp1990

It really wound me up beckii! I know full well if I'd have gone to hospital then she would have been here by now!

You make sure your not doing too much, you don't want oh to miss the birth! 

Still nothing from amy pink :-( Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's how I gave birth Amanda. It was my midwife that told me to. I was kneeled on the bed leaning over the back of it. I do believe that is then reason my birth was much quicker and I only had a first degree tear. I was on my back last time and ended up with an episiotomy.

I haven't heard anything from Amy. 

Is it normal to not bleed for 2 days then have small gushes of bright red blood again?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea hun, you bleed if you've been moving around so you've had 2 days at the hospital where I guess you've not done much but you've been moving around more today I would imagine xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I hope everything is going well for her. How are you ladies feeling today? Any other babies trying to make an appearance today?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carlyp1990 said:


> Yea hun, you bleed if you've been moving around so you've had 2 days at the hospital where I guess you've not done much but you've been moving around more today I would imagine xx

Yeh right, I've sat on my arse in my PJs all day :rofl:
The only thing that may be different is that I showered at the hospital but have had baths since coming home?
I also feel sore again and have piles too :(


----------



## ab75

Yeah just keep on the move next time Carly


Thats how I had Zara bb. So much more comfortable xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I plan to, it was just hard as it got to 2 am and no one believed it was time so everyone was telling me to rest and in the end I gave in. As time goes on im beginning to imagine the worst labour possible though which isn't good xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aw Carly you'll be fine, don't scare yourself.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So London has been sleeping for about 3 hours, and it should be time for another feeding. I changed his diaper an hour ago and he usually feeds right after, but i wanted to change his clothes so I held on my chest in just his diaper. He gave a big smile and immediately went to sleep again. Should I try to wake him to feed or let him sleep?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been waking Elijah after 3-4 hours just because he lost weight.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm so tempted to let him sleep since he's been so fussy today. I guess I'll wake him soon because I don't want him losing weight.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

With Jay I think I fed him when he woke up for it but then he didn't have issues putting on weight.

So excited waiting to hear an update from Amy!

Thats why I stopped carly, I cant have have him missing the birth. Shes fine to come after her due date lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I am too beckii, I hope everything's gone ok for her! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Must be enjoying her Archie cuddles :) 
I'm not sure what position Aimee-Jo is in but shes giving me a sharp pain in my lower abdomen/foof! :haha: very embarrassed if I pee myself x


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's probably headbutting your cervix beckii xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

At least it's a sign she's down there I suppose. Have you had any more tightenings? X


----------



## ab75

I text Amy but haven't had a reply. Hope she is just enjoying snuggling Archie xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea I've had maybe 4 or so in the last hour but haven't been timing them. Just been bouncing on my ball and staying active so hopefully they will get more frequent.

I'm anxiously waiting for amys update! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope the section went smoothly. 

Ive been trying to contact OH since 7:30, it's a good fecking job I'm not in labour isn't it. So annoyed. 

I wish I had purchased a ball :( x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Archie is here :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yay! How do you know BB? Did everything go smoothly? Xx


----------



## ab75

Amy has asked me to update. Archie was born at 710pm. They are both ok and he is a stunner xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> I hope the section went smoothly.
> 
> Ive been trying to contact OH since 7:30, it's a good fecking job I'm not in labour isn't it. So annoyed.
> 
> I wish I had purchased a ball :( x

Bloody hell beckii! What is he playing at?? I love my ball... so does jon, he uses it as a footrest when I'm not on it :haha: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's brilliant news, can't wait to see a photo!

He finally rang me, his battery wouldn't charge again :dohh:

I can't believe it's just the two of us waiting to go into labour now. Where has the time gone :o x


----------



## ab75

Been emergencies all day. Thats why Amy was taken so late xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I bet Amy will definitely enjoy that Mc Donalds after waiting all day lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

At the eye doctors right now with Riya. Decided to wait to feed her so she doesn't throw up from the stress of the exam. I am starting to regret that decision. They have had us waiting for over an hour. I am so upset right now.

Not only that but this lady in the waiting room asked me if I wanted to try for a boy in a couple years and I of course I said yes only for her to tell me her opinion and how it's not a good idea and i shouldnt be thinking abouf that blah blah bkah. I really hate when total strangers especially feel the need to tell me how I should run my life....

:hissy: I just really hope these doctors hurry the hell up....


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so happy she's finally got her baby boy :happydance:

Fingers crossed we won't be waiting too much longer beckii! My tightenings seem to be every 5 minutes or so now and im having to concentrate on breathing through them. Jon's just gone home so I'm staying up all night on my ball if I need to :haha: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ugh ignore them Suzy. Their opinions don't matter :flower:

The BH I'm getting make my breathing feel really heavy, it was never like that with Jay. 

Good luck bouncing Carly hehe x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Amy had Archie?? :wohoo:


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Amy has asked me to update. Archie was born at 710pm. They are both ok and he is a stunner xxx

Just read this, how exciting!!!!
I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 0203

Yay for amy. Can't wait to see archie

Good luck carly. All these babies coming now :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly xx
Beckii go and relax. Tell Aimee-Jo to wait for her daddy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies please meet Archie :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Amy. He is gorgeous. How are you? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

At the moment very shakey and a bit nauseas as the spinal where's off but that's to be expected but I'm so over the moon I can't beleive he's here! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That so amazing Amy! He is so gorgeous :cloud9:. I hope you have a speedy recovery hun :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Suzy. I'm feeling better now that I'm not so numb and the spinal is wearing off.

I'm so in love. Now who's next?!? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is beautiful. Congratulations again! :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Congratulations hun, he is a little stunner! Enjoy your time with your squishy newborn :cloud9: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well I give up. Bounced on my ball for 5 hours straight but I cannot cope anymore. Jon came back because I was getting upset. The pain and frustration is just getting too much for me to cope with. He's just gone and I've come to bed because I'm exhausted. I know once I fall asleep they will stop again but I honestly can't stay up.much longer knowing im not progressing and it's all for nothing :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs: I know it's awful waiting around but I promise your soon going to have your baby girl.

Did you say the mw stretched you to 3cm? That's really good! Try relax Hun I know it's easier said than done but once you relax I bet things kick off for you xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh Amy he's gorgeous! :cloud9: Congratulations!

Despite the pains not sticking I think Carly is next and I will be last like I predicted :haha: I don't mind though, don't really want her to come without her Daddy here! 

Need to get ready for the nursery run. It's absolutely chucking it down!! :cry: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Uh oh! Hope you don't have too far to go beckii xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Managed some sleep between the pains but they kept waking me. Still having some this morning but im sure they'll stop soon. My pelvis burns when I move :-(
Yea the midwife said she could get me to 3 cm so fingers crossed when I go in on Sunday they can break my waters straight away and get things going that way.

Glad you had a good night with your little prince!

Hope you don't get too wet beckii xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly they should definitely be able to break your waters at 3cm xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I hope so amy! I just want this baby out now :-( xx


----------



## 0203

Mummy archie is gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are you feeling this morning amy? How's the pain? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They broke mine at 3cm Carly and he was born 55 minutes later :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

BB if that happens to me I'll be over the moon! I'm dreading going in and being in all day before they do anything at all :-( fingers crossed I can get home quickly xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh maybe you'll have Lucy on Aimee-Jos birthday hehe (if she doesn't come before)

That rain was bloody awful, my coat is not waterproof like I thought lol so many people have been asking how long I have left and they all seem shocked I'm out with only 3 days to go :dohh: x


----------



## ab75

Carly I think Lucy will be here b4 sunday.

Beckii you keep relaxed. Aimee-Jo needs to wait for her daddy.

How are you and Archie today Amy?

Frazer slept from 12 - 6, so I had a good sleep. Still feeling tired though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies. 

I'm ok today I'm really tired though I never slept last night I couldn't stop watching over him making sure he was ok! He slept from 9pm to 5am though he's amazing. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha beckii! I hope she will be here by aimee-jo's birthday at the latest! 
I got asked in Costa when I was due and when I said 4 days ago the girl didn't know what to say :haha: and then I got asked in another shop on tuesday and I was like "im a week over" and they guy looked shocked. It's like you should be housebound for the last month!

I really can't go into labour tomorrow! I lost my plug on Sunday but I've just lost more and it was a different colour. What I lost on Sunday was definitely plug though there's no doubt from the amount, colour and texture :wacko: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Carly and Beckii.

Hope you all had a great night snuggling your babies :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Carly I think Lucy will be here b4 sunday.
> 
> Beckii you keep relaxed. Aimee-Jo needs to wait for her daddy.
> 
> How are you and Archie today Amy?
> 
> Frazer slept from 12 - 6, so I had a good sleep. Still feeling tired though xx

We are good thanks Amanda I'm just shattered in going to call a mw now and ask if she can help me up and about. I've also got a catheter in so want that removing now it's making me cringe lol.

That's a good sleep Amanda sounds like frazers doing fab xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm glad you both had a good sleep amy and amanda! You both have newborns and still probably got more sleep than me :rofl:

I hope they take the catheter out for you amy. Is madeleine visiting today? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I never slept I watched him haha I'm shattered! Yep they're coming to take it out now. Can't wait to clean up and pop on some pjs. Madeleines on her way now.

I hope Scott brings me food I didn't eat for 24 hours, or drink and all I've has since is toast! I'm starving xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im so excited madeleine is getting meet her baby brother! I hope he brings you something yummy to eat! Enjoy your family time :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you Carly it will soon be your turn no doubt about that Hun xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope Madeline enjoys her cuddles!

Your babies are good sleepers, I hope I get that lucky lol

I wish I could relax but with the housework to do and collecting jayden there's no chance. I was so pissed off this morning. I'd caught Dylan asleep in Aimee-Jos pram in the carrycot even though it has the raincover on, he got mucky paws all over her new washed blankets. I will be making a cat stew the next time!! X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats Mummy, he's just darling. Glad your section went well and you both are doing great.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg beckii I'd be fuming lol.

Thank you pink x

I've just for up and walked for the first time and it was bloody sore!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hopefully you don't get a cough like I did in the hospital. It was the worst pain.


----------



## ab75

Hope your pain eases Amy.
Bet Madeleine is super excited to see Archie.

Beckii I would make cat stew too lol.

Won't be long Carly. I didn't think I was going to have Frazer when I did. I actually said to the mw just to go so I could go to my bed but she said she'd wait for a couple of hours. Went to loo and my water popped and that was it. Said she knew tho. She said she kind of gave me a sweep when examining me to find out if he was back to back or not xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll even add some dumplings :rofl: 
Oh I was the little b|astard, grabbed him by the scruff of the neck like mother cats and shoved him out! I've put it in the living room now and changed the blankets. I know for a fact if I let them into the main house they will continue to do it. I'm not having a moses basket downstairs I'm just going to use the carry cot on the pram. At least if I have to dash out she's already in there.

The walk from nursery was so painful, my back is killing me. My midwife said it's to do with my stomach muscles :shrug: :wacko: 

Any more signs Carly? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'd have been fuming to beckii! 

I wasnt going to bring my moses basket down but the pram doesn't fit in the front room to use that like I did when katie was a baby and im unsure about her sleeping in another room and I don't like the thought of her sleeping in the bouncy chair all the time :-/

Im having the odd pain but nothing major at the minute. I think im just going to rest when I start getting pains next time as it's not worth tiring myself out trying to keep things going and getting baby to move xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope things progress for you Carly, it must be so annoying when it starts and stops. I wonder if you've dilated more. 

I had to walk over to my Nans earlier and oh my god the waddle is ridiculous! :haha: At least tomorrow is the last nursery run I have to do on my own, I'm going to get OH to either take him or pick him up next week. 

The forum is so quiet now the babies are arriving :haha: x


----------



## ab75

I walked round tesco today then upto nursery to get Zoe and was waddling again by the time I got back. Haha. In a bath now as I was aching.

When is oh home Beckii? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How are you managing to walk :o with Jayden I could barely walk 5 steps without being out of breath! 

OH is here late Sunday night, I actually can't wait for the help x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was the same as beckii! Had to walk so slowly and take tiny steps. Walking up the stairs killed me! I did have stitches though so I'm guessing that's why.

Beckii if your oh is anything like mine then don't expect much help :haha: Jon just makes more work for me if anything. I don't think he realises though! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven't known anyone to of had the same problem. My stomach really hurt too but I think it may have been the position I had him in. 

OH is the same when hes here! He said he'll be doing the cooking for me and I said and the cleaning! ;) He's planning on stocking up on food for us so we'll see lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was anaemic too which meant I as shaking constantly... It was horrible. I didn't leave the house until she was 6 days old and even then I only walked to the car then sat at ohs mums.

Oh god jon doesn't do cooking! I'd end up ill if he cooked :rofl: he very rarely cleans either but he will try his best when baby's born I think which is all that matters to me :) as long as he tries to help and shows that he can support us ill be happy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Someone mentioned nursing bras the other day. I just bought this one and it is so so comfy!! It's like a sports bra. My boobs actually look nice in it too! :rofl:

https://m.direct.asda.com/george/womens/lingerie/nursing-comfort-bra/GEM293561,default,pd.html


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks for the love and thoughts ladies. This has been the scariest time of my life. Rohan has rsv and bronchialitus. 

He finally woke up today and opened his eyes! And now he's a feisty monkey trying to get cables out lol. Hopefully he is coming off the ventilator tomorrow and moving to either cpap or high flow nasal canula. I cannot wait to cuddle him!! All iv been able to do since 12pm Sunday is stroke his head or his hand. I've been doing ok since Tuesday although I'm a little worried right now that the shock etc will kick in eventually and I'll get depressed or end up with post traumatic stress syndrome. But at the moment I'm in a high. Seeing Rohan open his eyes today was magical. I honestly thought on Sunday that I would never see that ever again. 

Congratulations on the new babies. Carly and ub I hoep your babies decide to arrive soon but for now they are safe :) <3


----------



## Carlyp1990

Tara I've been stalking your updates like a crazy lady on facebook and im so glad to hear that rohan is starting to show positive signs of progress. I can't even begin to imagine what you and John are going through :hugs:
it definitely makes you realise how vulnerable these little babies are xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so happy to hear that Rohan is improving hun :hugs:.

This has been so difficult for you, you are a strong mommy!

I know what you mean about thinking you will develop PTSD. I felt the exact same way when Riya was in the NICU. Especially right after she came home.


----------



## sethsmummy

It really does hun. I now appreciate just how fragile life is. You don't realise just how much so until something like this happens. 

I'm so excited for tomorrow lol. There will be an fb update once I know what's happening so could someone share it on here for ab. Hopefully I'll find out at ward rounds what's happening and if they're definitely taking him off it. Can't wait to be able to see his face with no tape on it and hear his little voice! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wish I could text all of you but I can't because I'm in the US :cry:.

I am so lonely without any mommy friends IRL.


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww Suzy :hugs: I've found ladies on here are much better friends than my real ones. 

I've had more support from you ladies than a friend I've had since I was little! Xx


----------



## ab75

I'd rather chat with you ladies than my real life friends. You all knew Frazer was here before anyone else lol xx


----------



## ab75

Amy, how are you and Archie? Was Madeleine excited about him?

Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm so glad Rohan is doing much better hun. Fingers crossed he gets off the vent tomorrow so you can have cuddles. Hopefully you don't have to deal with any post depression.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwiberry said:


> Wish I could text all of you but I can't because I'm in the US :cry:.
> 
> I am so lonely without any mommy friends IRL.

Aww Kiwi, I'm in the U.S. also, you can text me anytime.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So glad he's doing better Tara :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad he's recovering :) 

BB that looks so comfortable! I managed to find my nursing bra I had for Jay so I've packed that then I will buy another. 

On the way back from nursery today I wanted to cry! My bump feels so heavy down below but she doesn't seem to of 'dropped' yet. Only 2 more full walks to do, woo! :haha: Then I'll have to try and manage with a pram, I'm so scared lol 

How's everyone else feeling? :flower: x


----------



## ab75

Carly, I had a dream this morning that you had Lucy 22 minutes after your waters broke! !

How are you all? 

Frazer was mucousy through the night. I had 1 hours sleep as I was scared he was going to choke. Managed to have another couple of hours after the girls got up. I will be going to bed this afternoon while Frazer sleeps xx


----------



## ab75

Not long to go now Beckii xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'll try and keep Amanda updated for you tara :)

Amanda I hope she's born that quick! That would be amazing :haha: I keep either thinking it's going to be really quick or absolutely awful and result in a c section. I even prepared jon for what will happen if they rush me off for an emergency section.
Beckii at least you don't have to do that walk much longer :happydance:

Today's going to be a looong day. The funeral for Jon's friend is at 1pm and then the birthday party is 5:30 pm xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Stay put today Lucy!! :haha: 

10 more days and I can have a sweep if she's not here but then they will book an induction. :huh:

Hope you get to rest some more, Amanda x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies.

Amanda she's been quite good over all but we have had a bit of jealousy but I expected it.

I hope the funeral goes well Carly :hugs:

Well we are home now they let me go last night :wohoo: Archie was checked by baby doctor and he's doing fine. So good to be home but now Scott's sister and everyone are coming today and so is the mw at some point I CBa at all with them I just want to rest!!

Ooh and to top it off I just went on Facebook and Scott's mum has put a photo of Archie on!! I've not even put a photo of him on there yet I'm so angry!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so glad your home amy, I hope you manage to get some rest at some point today.

My uncle did the same when katie was born so my dad asked him to remove it.

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> I'm so glad your home amy, I hope you manage to get some rest at some point today.
> 
> My uncle did the same when katie was born so my dad asked him to remove it.
> 
> How are you feeling? Xx

I was so angry when I seen it, I've told Scott :haha:

I'm ok, I'm sore and I haven't had a bowel movement in a few days but I feel as though I need too, I've sent Scott to get me some red bull as that usually gives me the runs :rofl: I had a good sleep last night to be fair, he woke at 1.30am and then went back to sleep and didn't wake until 8am!!! :happydance: he is mucusy though so he was sick during the night, I was so frightened when I seen it this Morning but it never even phased him xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That would of pissed me off too Amy. Luckily my mum knew to wait until we had uploaded one and announced it first. I will be reminding them again though lol 
I hope I don't have loads of people coming over to visit. My Nan bless her didn't come over for a week to let us settle with Jay. Do you think if I ask Jaydens nursery key worker if he can have a couple of days off when Aimee-Jo is here they will let him? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amy tell them you need to rest and tell her to remove the photo. I would be so mad!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your not feeling to bad amy, hope you get to go to the loo soon :)

Beckii I would just mention that he may have a couple of days at home while you adjust to being a new family so if he's not in then that's why. They can't do anything if he doesn't go in anyway xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I'm furious!! I don't want them coming over, his sister tried saying she was coming over first thing!!

I've just ended up crying to Scott because all I want to do is rest and I certainly don't want them here while the midwife will be checking my wound etc. his mum visited twice at the hospital yesterday why the frig does she need to come again! I feel like taking Archie and hiding upstairs when they come lol.

Sorry for ranting ladies I've no one else to moan to :cry: xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Rant all you need :hugs: Can Scott not ask them to wait a couple of days while you heal? The last thing I'd want is everyone round especially when you don't know how long they're going to stay for. As for her going to the hospital twice I'd be like wtf? Shoo! :haha: 

I think I'll mention it to his key worker next week. Laying on the sofa now charging my batteries ready for the walk again at half past :haha:

Have you had any more cramps Carly? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know I swear they forget I've just had a major operation and I can't even bloody walk.

Scott said he will deal with it and told me not to worry, he is trying bless him he's doing all the house work and all the washing etc and running round after me.

Going for a shower soon I've not looked at my wound yet I daren't lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wanted to share this photo of Archie been born with you ladies.

It's upside down I apologise lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww amy! I can't get over how adorable he is :cloud9:

Bless Scott, but like you say he is trying. He's probably feeling torn at the moment due to you being so sore but him not wanting to upset anyone along with wanting to show off his baby boy. I hope if his family do come over they have the decency to not stay long :hugs:

I'm trying to pluck up the courage to go to the shop :-( I've just said to katie we will go.in a minute then it started raining :dohh: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm still having the occasional cramp beckii and lucy keeps moving in a way that really hurts the bottom of my tummy and back :-( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww so cute. It looks like he's screaming "I was comfy!!!" :rofl:

When Elijah first starts feeding I have like a dragging sensation, it's not painful but it isn't totally comfortable either. Any ideas?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

BB what do you mean by a dragging sensation? 

Amy It's good he's helping you. Isn't the recovery time longer with a C-section too? 

Hopefully your cramps turn into the real thing Carly. I don't think Aimee-Jo is that engaged either as when I'm sat down I have a lot of movement in the ribs :shrug: I could just be underestimating how big she is :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Erm it's had to explain. Kind of like when he sucks he is pulling the milk out. Kind of makes your toes curl. :lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ahh yes I remember that feeling! Used to make me bite my lip it was so strange :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't remember BB sorry :-(

I think lucy is trying to grow as big as Frazer and that's why she won't come out :haha: I thought she was going to smaller than katie but im not sure anymore! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii your ticker has confused me... If your due the 12 then wouldn't that mean you have 3 days to go? But your ticker says 2 days xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I am so fking angry!!!!!

Scott's sisters and niece and mum all turned up at the same time as the midwife, so they all went and stood in the kitchen waiting for her to go, I was like wtf are you kidding me?!?!? I wanted a nice chat with my mw in private!!! 

Then they had my baby in the kitchen passing him around like he's some sort of toy, he's a human being and i don't want him been passed like a fking parcel! The mw then told me he's a little jaundice so I need to wake him for feeds as he can go a while without a feed so that was upsetting me a bit. Soon as the mw went they all came through to the living area, I literally got up and walked off, his mum asked me how I was feeling and I just said very tired and walked up the stairs, they've all got my baby down there passing him round and taking over my living room. I'm so cross! They've already seen him once and his mother has seen him three times now!!! I mean wtf?!? I'm sat upstairs crying at the minute as I'm now worried about Archie's jaundice and I just want to relax in my own home.

I feel like going down there taking my baby and hiding up here with him.

I'm so angry :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would go downstairs, tell them he needs feeding and take him up to the privacy of your own bedroom. You need to tell Scott that this is all too much and you need space. You've just had a major operation and you and Archie need to get to know each other, practice feeding etc. 

It's so important that you feed him regularly to flush out the jaundice so screw his family, they can all wait until you are both fully ready. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Scott just came up and I just told him I don't want to socialise with his family I am tired and emotional!!! He's not said much though. I'm so angry.

Scott's fed him and he's taken an ounce and a bit, the midwife said as long as he takes an ounce every two hour for the next week that's ok, his stomachs still so tiny at the min so she said an ounce is ok as long as it's regular. I feel worried now about his jaundice. X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh Amy:hugs:

Jayden had jaundice too, I was told to keep him in the light so his moses basket went in front of the window. 

That photo of Archie is magical, I'd love to get one like that :cloud9:

I am due on the 12th according to my scans but the calculator says the 11th :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you bottle feeding? 

I agree with moses basket under the window. Elijah is still there just incase!


----------



## ab75

I would just go down and take him Amy!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes I'm bottle feeding.

They've gone now thanks god, will pop his basket in the light thanks ladies.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope your ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am now they've buggered off.

Anymore signs yet Carly? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your ok.

No, no more signs hun. Just told katie that tomorrow is our last day at home without baby lucy! I'm Gunna make sure the house is spotless tomorrow and we have everything we need. Debating whether or not katie should stay out tomorrow night so we can don't have to rush about on Sunday morning. It says on my notes to ring the hospital at 7:30 and if they give the go ahead then go in for 8am xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg is that for induction?!? Xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh good luck Carly!

My BH are quite painful this afternoon, all around the bottom of my back and abdomen. It makes it worse when she moves too :shrug: x


----------



## Ziggie

Mummy I'm on day 5 and only just feeling a little more human today. Don't rush anything, and tell people NOT to visit if you're not feeling up to it. I couldn't have coped with that at all, it's no joke. I imagine you feel how I've been feeling. Very sore, very overwhelmed, very tired and like an invalid!!!!!! 

FYI I went to the loo today for the first time, it can take a bit. Midwife said don't take anything that gives you the runs as can pass the baby if you're breastfeeding. I just let nature take its course and WHAT a relief :D

As for us, we are going really well so far! Little girl is a star, and we are getting to know each other. Breastfeeding is going really well and my nipples are starting to heal a bit I think!! Think they're feeling better as she's feeding less now! Was on constantly for the first 48 hours!! I just love her. I can't fathom how she was ever inside me!!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea that's for induction amy, i'm to ring to see if they have room for me before I go in... fingers crossed they do!
I hope they are just bh beckii!
Glad to hear your doing will Ziggie :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Zig - yep EXTREMLY sore especially if I sit for too long. Glad your baby is doing well :)

Fx'd you go into labour before induction Carly, but I bet they'd be able to just break your waters anyway with you been 3cm Hun x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oooh exciting Carly!

The BH aren't regular so I'm not too worried, hopefully they don't turn into anything. 


Thought I'd upload tonight's bump pic as I haven't for a while :) 

From the front it looks quite strange, almost like I've swallowed a big ball that's slipping :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ziggie see if you can get hold of Bennetts nipple cream. I only used it once and it was amazing!

Carly I hope labor starts before induction, fingers crossed!

Beckii your bump looks great!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Looking wonderful beckki!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!
I have been so tempted to try the 'break my waters' dance tonight as OH has said he's coming down tomorrow as there's no work on.

I got a 600g chocolate gateau today and half has gone already.. oops :rofl: I need more!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha try it!!

Mmmm I've not had any chocolate since having Archie! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Apart from extremely tired legs, no joy :haha:
I only had it because I have one apple left and don't know when I'll get more lol
I know she'll come when she's ready but there's no harm in trying ;) x


----------



## ab75

Lol at you doing a break your waters dance!! Bump looks low.

My milk is in. I forgot about the swollen rocks for boobs lol. Frazer gave his daddy his first breast milk poo to change so that was nice of him haha xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nice one Frazer :thumbup::haha: I can't wait to breastfeed but not looking forward to the leaking. 

I won't be doing that dance again that's for sure lol. I think I'll just try DTD like I did with Jay. I'm so keen to have her here now. 

Not heard from Carly for a while I wonder if her cramps have become regular :shrug: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Great bump UB!!
How are you feeling Mummy? How's Archie?


----------



## ab75

Yeah Carly is quiet!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Great bump UB!!
> How are you feeling Mummy? How's Archie?

I'm ok in myself just very very sore can hardly do a thing. Archie's doing good so far. 

How are you Hun?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry about the pain Amy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:.

Lovely bump UB!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm doing ok Mummy. The first week after the section sucks but week 2 was much better. I've seem have developed pp high blood pressure and I'm debating on whether or not to start meds my doctor gave me. They pass to baby in breast milk and could cause him to have slow heartrate so I'm kinda deflated because I don't want to keep nursing if it will harm him by taking meds.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck Carly, I can't wait for update and pics.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> I'm doing ok Mummy. The first week after the section sucks but week 2 was much better. I've seem have developed pp high blood pressure and I'm debating on whether or not to start meds my doctor gave me. They pass to baby in breast milk and could cause him to have slow heartrate so I'm kinda deflated because I don't want to keep nursing if it will harm him by taking meds.

If it was me I would just swap baby to formula with a risk like that Hun. 

Do you have any advice with regards to recovery? I think I deluded myself a little prior to the operation I never thought it'd be this painful afterwards lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies sorry no update from me! We went to the birthday party and then popped to morrisons on the way home. It was 8:30 when we got home and we still hadn't eaten so we made food and snuggled up watching TV for abit then oh went home at 10ish and I got straight in bed.

Beckii your bump looks great! I hope aimee-jo doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!

Amy im glad you and Archie are doing well. Make sure you take things slowly :hugs:

Pink is there no other way of controlling your BP? It seems a shame to stop bf :hugs: 

Amanda how are you doing? Yay for your milk coming in and for DH getting the first poo to change :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly why are you still pregnant?! :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy I have no idea! I feel like I've been pregnant forever! This isn't fair :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swtpinkbabi said:


> I'm doing ok Mummy. The first week after the section sucks but week 2 was much better. I've seem have developed pp high blood pressure and I'm debating on whether or not to start meds my doctor gave me. They pass to baby in breast milk and could cause him to have slow heartrate so I'm kinda deflated because I don't want to keep nursing if it will harm him by taking meds.

Is there no other medication they can give you? Seems a shame to stop BF when you are doing so well.

Edit: If not I wouldn't risk feeding whilst taking that medication.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> I'm doing ok Mummy. The first week after the section sucks but week 2 was much better. I've seem have developed pp high blood pressure and I'm debating on whether or not to start meds my doctor gave me. They pass to baby in breast milk and could cause him to have slow heartrate so I'm kinda deflated because I don't want to keep nursing if it will harm him by taking meds.

I agree with the others Pink, with a risk like that I would for sure swap to formula.
Hopefully there is an alternative option for you so you don't have to stop breastfeeding.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Amy I have no idea! I feel like I've been pregnant forever! This isn't fair :rofl::rofl: xx

Haha I know the feeling Hun! Did you say induction would be Sunday ?xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Amy, keep on top of your painkillers (paracetamol and ibuprofen). Try and keep mobile if you can, it helps honestly. Just little walks around the room or something like that if it hurts too much. If you need to cough etc lean forward and hold your stomach first. Do everything slowly and sleep propped up if you can. That helps a hell of a lot. I slept sitting up for the first week. F your stitches start pulling have a bath as it will soften them a little and ease the pain. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea, I go in tomorrow as long as they have room for me!

I'm so nervous, i've had to explain to jon the risks of me needing to be taken for an emergency section and tonight were having a proper chat about what to expect because he's really nervous about it all and doesn't understand the process.
I just had to stop myself from crying aswell because katie gave me a huge cuddle and said she's going to miss me when I go to hospital. Today's the last day of just the 2 of us! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so excited for you Carly! :hugs:
Katie us so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

So excited for you Carly! Cherish today because after tomorrow life will never be the same again. It's not a bad thing though, I love being a Mummy of 2 and seeing my boys together. The hardest bit has been seeing it affect Tristan so much.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :)

I'm spending today with my princess and doing the housework so I know it's all done for when I come home with baby. 
I've just washed my dressing gown and comfy sweatpants for when I get home aswell :) it's the small things :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I knew I'd be last! :hissy: :haha: I hope they have room for you Carly!

Today I have so much pressure in my foof after walking around town. I had to stop at one point because I thought I was going to pee! :blush:

What kind of clothes did you have for your going home clothes? I still haven't packed mine as I haven't got a clue. Should I pack my maternity clothing? 

I started doing the house at 8 this morning, I think I'm poorly. I was only going to do the front room and ended up doing the entire house and not finishing until 10:30! lol at least I'm all ready for Aimee-Jo's arrival, whenever that may be! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had maternity leggings and a long baggy jumper.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've packed some leggings and some sweatpants in mine and a couple of vest tops. Tbh I don't mind what I come home in, it's not far from the ward to the car park :haha: definitely pack something that will be comfy because you'll still have some sort of bump xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Trackies/leggings, vest top and a jumper it is then. With Jay I wore my slippers home, I didn't care :haha: 

Worst thing was the piles, omg. I hope they don't appear again! I had to sit on a bloody ring! :rofl: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

With katie I wore Jon's sweatpants :haha: I still wear them now, they are the comfiest pants I have :haha:

I had piles too but they were only mild thankfully... is it starting to feel real now beckii? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you tara :hugs: xxx

Carly I was emotional knowing id be leaving Madeleine too Hun. As for going home outfit I went home in my pjs I didn't care :rofl: no way was I getting out of them for anyone lol.

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I feel weird at the thought of Jon's mum taking her to nursery for us on Monday morning if Jon's not there :-( that's my job! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: I'm the same with Simons (OH) tops and definitely, the past couple of weeks I've been scared of having her here due to OH saying we're going to move etc but now I'm getting closer to my due date I can't wait for her to be here. Simon is staying down here for a few of weeks then back off to work so I have no idea if he's still going to stay away for 2 weeks at a time. It's so stupid how he won't look for a job here. Silly man.

I need to empty my hospital bag and put it into Simons because I can't do the zip up, it's only a handbag but it's absolutely huge :haha: 

How are you all feeling today? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok beckki just shattered, currently snuggled on the couch with Archie eating a sandwich. How are you? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm okay thanks :D

I forgot to ask, how is Madeleine getting on with Archie? I'm so nervous to see what Jayden will be like with Aimee-Jo x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm nervous!
Just watching TV and eating sweets at the minute but katie wants a bath so I might have a bath with her because she loves our baths together and we won't be able to for a while.
still need to get her bags ready aswell.
I just can't believe it's so close! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

She's actually been fab, I'm shocked as I thought she'd be very jealous but she's doing well so far. I'm sure Jayden will be fine :)

Carly your EXTREMLY close!! Sooo exciting x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww im glad madeleine is adjusting well! I hope katie does too :)

Eeekkkk! It's getting so real! :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm sure she will Hun.

Can you believe that Scott's sister has tried coming round to see Archie again??!? I actually could of screamed! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you tell her no?

We've hit a growth spurt already I think! He cluster fed from 11.30 until 2.30!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I heard her on the phone hinting to Scott, I said do not let her come here I'm tired and went rest. Cheek of it!

How's the little man doing BB?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cluster feeding like mad! He's really alert today. He was awake for an hour before on his playgym. He hasn't been awake like that before. He was then awake whilst feeding too.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg amy that's crazy! Has your mum met Archie yet?

I'm fully expecting my mum to be round every single day :-/ 

BB it's great that he's more alert! I'm dreading the cluster feeding! How did Tristan cope with you being tied up with elijah for that long? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Totally fine. Hubbys boys are here so they are all watching How to train your dragon. I guess this is where my wrap will come in handy once Hubby is back at work.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my gosh, Amy. I would of given Simon 'the look' :haha: tell her to have her own baby ;) I bet you can't wait to be closer to your family again. 

I don't think my family will be around every day which is nice, although my Grandad does tend to come round randomly :dohh: I'm sure my Nan will put him straight though. Married for decades, live together and hate each other :rofl: :shrug: My Nan said she only married him to piss his mum off :rofl: He is a nightmare most times though, you'd think he was a kid sometimes. 

I can't wait to see photos of Lucy, shouldn't take too long should it if you're already at 3cm? I have no idea how induction works :shrug: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think it depends on if she moves so I can progress, I think that's what's worrying me. If she stays back to back then it will take longer to progress. Fingers crossed she will arrive quickly and I can be home tomorrow night with her so katie doesn't have to sleep out again... don't think im that lucky though :haha:

Beckii your nan and grandad sound hilarious! I'm Gunna have so many visitors in the first few days it's Gunna be manic! I just hope people with kids have the decency to not let them make a mess and then just leave it!

I've just packed katies bags for 2 nights and it looks like she's moving out :haha:

Amanda has been quiet, I hope she's ok and just settling into life as a mum of 3 xx


----------



## 0203

Carly. Henry was back to back and from my waters breaking I was 4cm to him be in born was 6 hours. I don't know how that compares to other labours or if it's different for an induction though?

We are just waiting for a doctor's appointment as Henry's eyes are really sore and gunky. We keep cleaning them and I even putbreast Fmilk On them like the midwife suggested but they just get bad again straight away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda is reading the thread now :)

Carly have they mentioned breaking your waters?


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 Elijah's had one sticky eye since birth. He had a 7 day course of eye drops and they are improving. The Doctor thinks it is a blocked tear duct and will clear on its own. I hope Harry's clears soon.


----------



## Mummy to be x

My mum hasn't met Archie yet hopefully she is coming at the weekend.

Beckki your grandparents sound hilarious :)

I was wondering about Amanda too I hope she's ok.

Carly I bet they'll just break your water, that's what they did at my hospital if you where ready and at that point.

Archie has a gooey eye too so I'm keeping an eye on it at the moment, it wasn't too bad when he woke this morning so fx'd we don't need a doctor appointment.

How you feeling about the whole induction process Carly xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love them to pieces but when they get going you know when to leave the room or bite your lip and stick your head down :haha: My Nan calls him all the names under the sun but he won't dare say anything back that she can hear! He mumbles it :rofl: 

I feel SO energetic tonight, I have this uncontrollable urge to clean and tidy!! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh your nesting Beckii!! How late was Jayden again? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok Mummy. The first week after the section sucks but week 2 was much better. I've seem have developed pp high blood pressure and I'm debating on whether or not to start meds my doctor gave me. They pass to baby in breast milk and could cause him to have slow heartrate so I'm kinda deflated because I don't want to keep nursing if it will harm him by taking meds.
> 
> If it was me I would just swap baby to formula with a risk like that Hun.
> 
> Do you have any advice with regards to recovery? I think I deluded myself a little prior to the operation I never thought it'd be this painful afterwards lol.Click to expand...

Definitely take it easy, don't pick up anything heavier than baby. Walk as much as possible even if it's just around the house. I found that staying in bed made my bum hurt and it got really uncomfortable to sit. Walking around is a "b" at first but it helps you recover much faster. Did they give you any pain meds?


----------



## ab75

aaarrrggghhh just typed a long long post and lost it.

hope you are all ok.
amy, sorry you are sore. glad madeleine is being good with archie.

bb,yay for growth spurt.

good luck tomorrow carly. hope lucy doesn't keep you waiting too long.

hi, to everybody else, typing one handed as feeding, hence the short reply and lack of capital letters.

we're doing good. totally in love with frazer. he is feeding well. girls are always wanting to hold and kiss him xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink - that's what I found at first, my bum hurt if I sat too long. I'm trying to do the walking and standing every now and again otherwise if I sit too long getting up is agony.
They gave me paracetamol and ibuprofen but the paracetamol wore off quickly so I've swapped them to some stronger paracetamol called Anadin extra and they are working much better for me.

Hi Amanda :hi: glad all is ok your end and Frazer is doing good :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great Amanda. Glad you and little Frazer are well.

Jayden went 10 days over but I never had this urge with him, it's so bizarre! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx'd little lady doesn't go that far over :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ugh I hope so. If she does maybe my sweep will kick start things lol I'm going to ask not to be induced until the 14th day too rather than the 12th. I'd really like her to come on her own x


----------



## Carlyp1990

No they haven't really mentioned anything about what will happen, just gave me a leaflet and told me to ring beforehand :shrug:

I'm feeling ok I think, slightly nervous about it being more painful and about being left waiting around but I know that induction is the best thing at this point before the placenta starts deteriorating.

Beckii I wish I had that urge! Just going to clean up from tea then get ready to take katie to my parents. I hope for your sake and sanity your not left waiting an extra 10 days!

Amanda im glad your all doing ok :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly it's so exciting. Take yourself magazines and things incase your waiting around xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

With everyone having their babies it feels as if I'm having my own, I'm so excited!! :happydance::haha:
Good luck Carly!!! 
Oh is back tonight to I plan to try get her moving lol everything is shaved so I think I might paint my nails!! :haha::coffee: 
I've just gone over the kitchen although it's bloody sparkling already and got the dettol wipes on the doors:haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

We're popping to asda in a minute to get snacks and supplies for tomorrow :haha: 
Just dropped katie off at my parents and brought her stuff for tomorrow night to Jon's parents.
I just hope they have room for me when I ring on the morning! Xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your night with Jon Carly. Tomorrow you're having your other little princess xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol beckki I always have my nails painted but I had to wipe the lot off to go Into theatre, still haven't got round to doing them again though. I miss been able to go to the salon and get them done properly I really must treat myself soon.

Carly - so exciting, I hope they've room for you in the morning. When I had my induction booked with Madeleine I went into labour the night before. You never know, there is still time for you ;) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Were just playing Mario on the wii while I'm eating sweeties and crisps :haha:
it still seems so surreal! I'll update you ladies in the morning when I know what's happening :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

brunettebimbo said:


> Did you tell her no?
> 
> We've hit a growth spurt already I think! He cluster fed from 11.30 until 2.30!

Omg this!!!! London has been feeding off and on for over 5 hours. DH thinks I don't have enough milk since baby acts so hungry. He finally went to sleep so I tried pumping and only made an oz. Then London woke again so I put him back to the breast and it's like he wasn't getting anything. DH gave him EBM in a bottle finally. He's sleeping like an angel now. I'm worried about how much in going to be able to pump once I return to work.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Just stay on top of you pain meds Mummy. I only took meds mostly while still in hospital. Once I came home, I didn't really need them. We were in hospital 5 days.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I managed to reach my toes in the end so now they better not chip lol

OH has gone to get a mc donalds, I'm so hungry! 

I probably won't be online tomorrow until late afternoon so I wish you all the best Carly, I hope they get you in!! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swtpinkbabi said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Did you tell her no?
> 
> We've hit a growth spurt already I think! He cluster fed from 11.30 until 2.30!
> 
> Omg this!!!! London has been feeding off and on for over 5 hours. DH thinks I don't have enough milk since baby acts so hungry. He finally went to sleep so I tried pumping and only made an oz. Then London woke again so I put him back to the breast and it's like he wasn't getting anything. DH gave him EBM in a bottle finally. He's sleeping like an angel now. I'm worried about how much in going to be able to pump once I return to work.Click to expand...

Try not to give any top ups if you can. Just keep offering the breast. The more he feeds the more milk your body will produce :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck today Carly!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Carly! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly today is the day!!!

Good luck Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies I would like you all to meet lucy rose :)

Born at 6.11am weighing 7 lb 15oz.

I can't believe labour started all on its own during the night and I beat induction! 
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20150111_084415_zpsjewuxrw4.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly!!!! I just nearly fell off my blooming seat!!!!

Omg she is so beautiful looks just like Katie!!! Sooooooooooooo happy for you Hun, massive congratulations!!!

I said last night you still had time ;) xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Look at her she is so bedutiful :cloud9:
Congratulations Carly!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is amazing Carly! Congratulations :) She is beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiberry

You ladies make me want another baby already :haha:

I want to get pregnant again but I feel like everyone in OH family would be upset about it and not support us. MIL already expressed that she would be unhappy about it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> You ladies make me want another baby already :haha:
> 
> I want to get pregnant again but I feel like everyone in OH family would be upset about it and not support us. MIL already expressed that she would be unhappy about it.

What's there to be unhappy about? Your creating life, a life that would be loved and cherished and cared for 100%. If your ready to try again don't listen to anyone else's opinion, all that matters is yours and OHs thoughts on the matter. :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah I know Amy. It just makes me so nervous and uncomfortable knowing people would be unhappy.

OH and I have been secretly NTNP :haha:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's awful you have to feel that way Suzy :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> That's awful you have to feel that way Suzy :hugs:

Thanks Amy, my anxiety is really debilitating sometimes :cry:.


----------



## 0203

Congratulations carly!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! What are the odds of that happening, crazy! Did you get contractions before waters breaking?

Just me left now :( :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

My waters didn't break beckii, she was born in them!
Had contractions which woke me up every 30 mins to start and they gradually got closer and more painful. Phoned the hospital at 3.25ish and the mw said she didn't really think I needed to.come in but it was my call, so I said I was coming in.
woke jon and told him I was in labour and that we needed to go.
Arrived at the hospital at 4 ish, didn't get checked until 5 ish and was 5 cm. Asked for pethidine which I got at 5:30. Got the urge to push at 5:45 ish so went with it until the mw checked me and said I was 10cm. Pushed until.she arrived at 6:11!

Had a tiny tear which the mw was unsure what to do with so called in another mw for a second opinion. They tried to stop it bleeding but due to the position they couldn't so had to call in a Dr. He tried to stitch the 2 ends of the blood vessels together but couldn't so called in another Dr. She put a catheter in, numbed me and managed to stitch it. There was talk of going to theatre to get it sorted but thankfully I didn't need to xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh wow that's meant to be lucky isn't it, amazing!

Hope youre both doing well :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that is fantastic and a nice speedy labour :) so happy for you xx


----------



## ab75

Carly!!!!! OMG! !!! Well done you. Lucy is beautiful. I told you I had a dream that you had a quick labour!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## ab75

Ladies, we all need to send thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in to Tara and Rohan. He has a bacterial infection. Doing a last attempt on cpap before putting him back on the ventilator. 
Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Just seen it on Facebook Amanda. My heart goes out to them it's so unfair isn't it? :( xx


----------



## ab75

It's heartbreaking Amy xx


----------



## ab75

UniqueBeauty said:


> Oh wow that's meant to be lucky isn't it, amazing!
> 
> Hope youre both doing well :) x

It is meant to be lucky xx


----------



## 0203

I can't stop thinking if tara and Rohan and keep checking Facebook for updates. Poor baby :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sending my love to them all :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor Tara and Rohan :cry:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh god. How can life be so cruel :( x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly congratulations, she's a beauty. Glad your labor went well and you beat induction.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Prayers for Tara and Rohan. Hope everything gets better really soon.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ub I can't believe you are actually having baby girl last. Hope she comes very soon, we are all waiting on her.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Ub I can't believe you are actually having baby girl last. Hope she comes very soon, we are all waiting on her.

I knew I'd be last but I'm feeling a little left out now :haha: I can't wait to meet her <3 x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Not long now Beckii :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie after his first bath :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww Mummy he's very handsome!!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy he is beautiful!

Beckii happy due date! Enjoy your sleep while you can... I can't remember the last time I had any!

Omg breastfeeding is hard :-( she just constantly wants to feed but im exhausted. I need some sleep desperately! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

He is so cute Amy! :cloud9:

It really is Carly. I am glad I have OH and MIL to watch her for a couple hours a day so I can get at least a tiny bit of sleep. I try and sleep well nap really when she does. It's a little harder that way though because she only sleeps good when I am holding her.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think I managed about 2 and a half sleep overall. It's so hard to sleep on the ward anyway so I think I did ok. Can't wait to be home so jon can be with us.
just have to have my bloods checked this morning due to the loss I had and lucy needs her newborn check then we are good to go :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Carly :) Now the real waiting begins I think.
I actually managed to have a good nights sleep for the first time in months and only got up once to pee, yay! Lol

Hes gorgeous Amy. Seeing all your photos is getting me really excited where as before I was so nervous. 

I remember when I BF Jayden it used to make me feel so tired. The midwife told me the pains in your belly are worse with your second child when BF, is that true for any of you? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww Carly I remember only getting about two hours sleep the night in hospital it's blooming awful. How did you find having the catheter out?

Happy due date beckki, come on now where all waiting on you and then you can change the name of this thread :rofl:

Thank you ladies he is is so perfect I love him so much <3


----------



## 0203

Oh dear another bad night here as well! Henry wanted constant feeding and me to hold him. Seems to be continuing this morning too. DH back at work today and ended up sleeping on the sofa which was a bit annoying


----------



## 0203

Oh dear another bad night here as well! Henry wanted constant feeding and me to hold him. Seems to be continuing this morning too. DH back at work today and ended up sleeping on the sofa which was a bit annoying

Happy due date UB


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah Riya is doing the same thing tonight. She just will not sleep no matter what I do. I finally gave up and put her in her bouncy chair in hopes she will settle down some.


----------



## 0203

This is why I love this forum, when you feel like you are the only person in the world awake....you know you are not alone!

Hope Riya settles soon. Henry is asleep in his moses basket now. Yesterday during the day he had two four hour breaks between feeds. I might try letting him go less time during the day and hopefully that will help tonight


----------



## Kiwiberry

What kind of Moses basket do you have?

I actually swaddled Riya for the third time since she came home and it's actually working!!!!


----------



## ab75

Frazer was feeding every hour or so last night. My boobs are not as sore today. Spent the night feverish and sweating so I'll keep an eye on it today as I had mastitis with Zoe.
Beckii, the pains are even worse feeding a 3rd. I took more tablets the first couple of days than I have ever had in my life lol.

Archie is gorgeous Amy xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you!

I can give birth but I think having those belly pains worse than what they were with Jay will make me cry :haha: 

I know right, Amy. I was tempted to change it the other day but decided to wait until everyone had given birth :haha: 

I had to run after Jayden this morning because he was making his way down the ramp which leads out near the road and I'm quite surprised I had no pains, no pressure and I didn't pee :rofl:

Due date bump!


C'mon out now little lady :cloud9: x


----------



## 0203

Kiwiberry said:


> What kind of Moses basket do you have?
> 
> I actually swaddled Riya for the third time since she came home and it's actually working!!!!

https://www.shnuggle.com/products/moses-basket/ this is his basket. It was bought as a gift to us and I love it. Apart from the odd bad night Henry seems to like it too

Lovely bump UB

Archie is gorgeous mummy


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's a nice basket!
Lovely bump Beckii!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea beckii, the after pains seems worse. It's like contractions all over again!

Great due date bump!

My Nipples are starting to hurt now from the constant feeding :-( I find that as soon as she latches on I feel exhausted and im struggling to keep my eyes open xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy I didn't even feel the catheter coming out tbh. I'm glad it's out now though  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ugh I've got a bloody urine infection from the catheter! All I need :(

Amanda hope your feeling better soon.

Beckii you look fab now go give birth :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww poor Amy :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

How many of you ladies where emotional after giving birth? I'm so emotional I'm crying over nothing! I see the mw today but don't know if I should mention it


----------



## 0203

Mummy, on the forth day after Henry was born I cried almost the whole day, my sister did four days after her baby was born too. I think it's completely normal :hugs: I still have odd emotional days now


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks 0203 I remember this with my daughter but wanted to see what you ladies had been through. I'm just waiting for the midwife to come and she will test my urine then I can go get some anti biotics for this infection, I think that's making me miserable too. X


----------



## ab75

I was emotional yesterday too.

Beckii I gave birth with no pain relief but the after pains when feeding were agony lol xx


----------



## 0203

Carly breastfeeding feeding makes me exhausted too, I was so scared the first time I started drifting off when I was feeding Henry

Other breastfeeding mummy's, is this normal? My milk came in on day 3/4 and I had the normal engorgement etc now today and yesterday it feels like it is happening in all over again, my boobs feel bigger and so painful an hour or so after feeding and I am leaking like crazy.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My boobs were always going back and forth, 0203.

Hope your infection clears too Amy.

I decided to do thr walk to nursery at a faster pace and still nothing. Jay got home and started saying shit shit shit so OH told him that was a naughty word and not to use it, he asked Jay who said it and Jay said a mummy at nursery outside! :dohh:

My BH are still strong I just wish they would bloody turn into something :haha: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg UB I'd go complain to nursery and ask them to put out a letter or something asking parents to watch their language while outside the nursery! Dear god that's terrible!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think OH is going to have a word with them when he takes Jay back in on Wednesday. He's not said it again luckily. He said he was playing outside when the mummy said it, he knew it was a bad word because he sat on the floor and looked at the floor. I'm glad he's bright enough to explain these things to me though x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's terrible. Bless Jayden that's great that he knows it's naughty though xx


----------



## ab75

Did you get anything for your uti Amy? Thats all you were needing on top of your pain.xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

UTI's suck :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I rang the doctors and they said to ask the mw to dip my urine then I can go in and get anti biotics. I know Amanda I'm so pissed off that's what started my crying this morning! I'm just drinking plenty water until I send Scott for my anti biotics xx


----------



## ab75

What a shame. I said to glyn at 1 o'clock this morning that I needed antibiotics as I couldn't stop shaking with cold but I was sweating too. Feel ok since I have been up though. Thought I was getting mastitis again but hopefully not.

Just enjoying a hot coffee while Frazer is sleeping xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Amanda what is that? I've never heard of it.
Archie is sleeping on my chest right now, he smells so good lol.

Still waiting for the blooming mw! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hate it when midwifes don't give you a time when they're coming. 

I've been and picked up the moses basket from my mums but it's got one hell of a small stand so it's going in the bedroom as my bed is low down and the pink one can come downstairs. 

I fancy a Costa sticky toffee latte :( I may have to go and by some cream and stick it on a milky coffee later :haha: 

Did you ladies have random pains days leading up to your labours? I've been getting tightenings and sharp pains in my back and abdomen but they're irregular x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckki I Can't answer that, my little man didn't want to be born :rofl: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know I had a preemie but I did beckii. I had those pains days before they became more frequent then I realized it was contractions. Not sure why they came on so far from going into labor but thinking back on it I know that's what they were. They would only happen a couple times a day before they became full blown contractions.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Haha very true Amy :haha:

I've had a painful cramp at 3:15, then 3:20 then again at 3:30 and still waiting on another. Very irregular but so much stronger than the past couple of days. My mum said maybe it's just slow labour but who knows lol x


----------



## ab75

My pains were strong and irregular the night I had Frazer. Was the only night I didn't actually think I was going to have him as they were so irregular.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope it is labor for you Beckii!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh I hope so but I wouldn't bet on it, they are quite sore though x


----------



## Mummy to be x

How you doing Beckii? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda I was the same! I'd been having the same pains for 2 weeks. On Saturday night I was walking round asda in agony but didn't think anything of it and then me and jon were playing on the wii and I kept telling him my back was killing but just put it down to usual bh! The suddenly they got really bad.
I hope your little lady doesn't keep you waiting for long beckii.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly how is life to two babies? :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Omg breast feeding is hard. My nips hurt so bad since trying to wean London off the nipple shield. He's been fighting me so bad, I really wanted to give up at 3am because I was so exhausted. I feel so bad because it's so easy to give a bottle when you're tired, but I want breast feeding to work. I'm so overwhelmed, I need to get him latched right before I go back to work so my supply doesn't dip any further and on a feeding schedule so I'm not up all night feeding and not getting any rest. I'm not sure I'm going to last :cry:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hopefully it's your time UB. 
How are you Carly, Mummy, and AB? 
Kiwi, we swaddle London every night before we put him down. It totally makes him sleep longer (3 hours at most). When he not fully ready to sleep he squirms to get out of the swaddle, so I switch and put him in the halo sack. Right now he sleeps in a rock-n-play sleeper. He's too small for the pack and play bassinet we planned on putting him in. I'm debating on buying a bassinet to put him in so he can get used to sleeping flat.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Still having the BH along with the back aches but they aren't getting any closer together or longer, maybe things will progress in a couple of days. We're DTD anyway to see if it helps any. I wish I was booked in for a sweep sooner and then have the 2nd on the 19th. I have a blood test tomorrow to check my iron count too, oh joy. 

How are your little ones getting on? 

I don't have much advice Pink as Jay was textbook but have you tried any nipple cream for the soreness? Don't feel bad if you can't carry on, you tried your best and that's what matters :hugs: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink I have no advice as I am bottle feeding but you do what feels right for you.

I hope things progress becki and dtd works for you!

Archie is good he's only lost 20g of his birth weight so he's now 6lb 15oz and he had his heel prick too and never even cried :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a content little boy. I remember crying when Jayden had his. 

You'll be the first to know if there's wifi :haha: they aren't as sore now. Going to take it a day at a time and spend as much time with Jayden as I can.

Little TMI but after DTD the next day has anyone had eggwhite discharge? I've had it before but seem to have more today :blush: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm surprised I didn't cry beckki I've been so emotional today.

Spending time with Jayden sounds good. You'll probably find labour will start when you least expect it x


----------



## Ziggie

Pink. Best tips I've had on latching are... Nose to nipple, tummy to mummy. Bring baby to your nipple not the other way around. Tuck them up tight to you, tummy in. And rub your nipple on their nose. They will open up really wide! I hold my boob with the hand on the same side and back of babies head with the other hand, and when they're open wide point the nipple to the roof of the mouth and shove as much in as possible!!! If it's sore for longer than 10 seconds unlatch and try again.... If your nipples are sore it's gonna hurt till they heal... :( 

The other thing I was told is there are 360° of attachment for a boob. One is going to work!!!! Don't give up.

Are you using any ointment?!! I'm using lansinoh (lanolin) after every feed. And airing my boobs as much as possible. Don't top up with formula or baby will cluster feed as your supply will go down, and cluster feeding batters your nipples!! 

You'll get it. They say it can take 6 weeks to establish good feeding.


----------



## Ziggie

I found 'the rugby ball' hold was much more gentle on my nipples when the were really sore too. There's videos of how to do it on YouTube!!!! 

We've been super lucky that little girl is a natural feeder, so it was just me that's had to learn. My nipples are recovering quickly. You've got to work through the soreness though as they heal. And we had a major major cluster feed last night and they were sore again this morning but nowhere near as badly. It does get better :) definitely try YouTube for latching videos.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pink, I had to use a nipple shield when Riya was in the NICU and honestly I think it's part of the reason why they hurt. When I stopped using it they healed and feel great now.

Lanolin never worked for me I just had to let them heal on their own.

Keep going mama I know you can do it. I have talked to many breastfeeding mom's and giVing a bottle after you try to get him to latch really does help. All you have to do is make sure you breastfeed first. Its what many preemie moms have to do to teach their baby to feed from the breast since the NICU is full of bottles because moms cant be there 24/7. This way he does not develop an aversion to breastfeeding and you make sure he is getting enough to eat. It takes weeks to get it down but we'll worth it. I think it took Riya and I at least 6 to 7 weeks mostly in the NICU to really get it down. . To help your milk supply stay up you can use a breast pump and just pump when you are done feeding him.

All my experience is based off of having a preemie and talking to mom's of preemies. My preemie had to learn to breastfeed before she was even supposed to be born.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I know what you mean Kiwi. His due date is until Jan 18th and he is still so tiny. My mom says that my breast are too big for him. Which is probably making it harder for me because I do have very large boobs. It's not only hard to find a comfortable spot to nurse him, but trying to either get him to latch to me or the shield before it falls off is hard work. That's mostly why I want the shield to go away and then work on getting him latched correctly and then being comfortable.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah Pink thats the reason why I had to use a shield too. My boobs were too big for her tiny mouth. I hope your little man grows out of it soon :hugs:.

Just keep going mama, I know it's rough believe me but the reward at the end is totally worth it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have quite large breasts now, they've gone to a 36E! Have a look at the Flipple technique on YouTube. I've been doing that and it seems to help. Also Lansinoh never worked for me, I found a cream called Bennetts the best, I think Hubby bought it from a Lloyds pharmacy. Also the night mine were really sore I went to bed with no bra and no breast pads, I warned Hubby he may wake up wet but it honestly worked! I think having something against sore nipples all the time makes them worse. 

Beckii how you feeling now? As for after DTD I used to get that the day after every time.


----------



## Ziggie

I've been sleeping braless too. Which is impressive as my boobs swelled to GG I'm pregnancy and the nursing bra I bought in that size is too small now........! Big boobs is certainly a challenge.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:haha: I'm naturally an F so I dread to think how big mine are going to be while BF. 

I'm okay thank you, had some period pains last night but they faded when I got into bed. Shes going to be a late one like her brother I think! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: and I thought mine were big!

I've found lying down to feed is a good position too!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Great before having kids lol

I tried to upload a photo but it was too large. My bump has dropped quite a lot so I'm hopeing thats a good sign. Off to Asds now, ugh! X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

:coffee: Mornin ladies, I think I'll be super exhausted today. London would not go to sleep last night and just fussed and cried so much. I'm telling you no amount of nursing or bottles would help :nope:. Poor Dh had to go to work, he could barely get out of bed. London finally fell asleep around 5am and Dh had to get up at 530am. I'm pretty sure he just wanted to be held and comfort suck most of the night, but my nips hurt so bad with his latch and I was so sleepy, I kept pulling him off when he slept and put him to bed. He would wake five mins later and fuss again. Friday can't get here fast enough. Hopefully my appointment with the lactation consultant can help me learn how to latch him correctly. The only wide open mouth he has is when he's crying and I know that's horrible for the latch. 

How are you all today?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's great you're still trying Pink. I hope they can help you get London to latch properly. 

I'm okay, been having strong pains through my belly every 7 minutes lasting 50-60 seconds. I think I may have lost some of my plug but I don't know. It was eggwhite and had a yellow tinge to it :shrug: who knows! Just going to carry on as normal and go with the flow :)


----------



## Ziggie

I find its the weight of my boobs that is the hardest thing. If I let go of it it feels heavy so I have to manhandle them. Getting there though. 

Pink Ivy has had really fussy nights. London is just being a baby, it's not you honestly. She was awake fussing for 5 hours the other night because she had a giant bogey in her nose... And my nipples were sore again today after her cluster feeding episode the other night. You're not alone! Try the nose to nipple thing to get a wide mouth. He will thrash his head about so just persist. And try not to give bottles no matter if he fusses or your milk supply won't meet the demands and he will fuss a lot more. It's a vicious cycle. 

I can EASILY see why people choose to bottle feed. Breastfeeding is SO demanding. And tiring!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink your doing amazing, after having a section as well I know how hard it is to get around and even move in bed! :hugs:

Ooh beckki I'm keeping my fx'd for you!! Xx


----------



## 0203

Keeping my fingers crossed for you UB

Sorry I don't have any tips for you pink other than what has been suggested, I always try and draw a line under those nights and just think positively about the next one. It can be so hard though! 

Another one with big boobs here :haha: sore ones too I can't find my cream anywhere :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies, I'm going crazy over here. He's only asleep right now on my chest. If I take him off and put him in his cot, he wakes up and cries again. I guess I won't be catching up on any sleep. I'm supposed to be visiting my mom at her job for lunch and I'm just too tired.

Oh Ub, I hope its your time. Mummy the only pain I have now is my bum from sitting and nursing so long every day. Luckily my section pain is very minimal. I can almost sleep on my stomach again, when I get to sleep. I hope he sleeps better tonight, I'm not sure how to keep him awake during the day so he will be tired. So far I still can't get him to be out down. Do any of your new lo's have awake/alert periods during the day and are actually content? When he's awake he just wants to feed and then sleeps at the breast.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink - my pain in so much better but I'm like you, if I sit for too long my bum hurts and I still can't lay down flat in bed as it's a nightmare to get up again. My wound is healing lovely though so that's good.

Archie never really has awake periods, he will maybe stay weeks for 20 mins maximum but that's very rare, he's a sleepy boy as I think most new borns are. I wouldn't worry about the crying once you put him down, Archie does it too, it's just them been babies, they've been attached to us for a whole nine months so it will be difficult for them to part, they like to be snuggled :)

Your bound to be tired too Hun, relax and snooze when you can x


----------



## 0203

For the last couple of days Henry has had two really alert times during the day, normally one in the morning and one in early evening. The rest of the time he is just sleeping and eating (or screaming the house down at nappy change time). Isn't it that newborns spend about 18 hours a day aasleep, think I read that somewhere.

I also read somewhere that you can express a little bit of milk onto a blanket or muslin or something and place it in the cot with baby so they can smell you. I've never tried it but is may be worth a try pink?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :flower:

I have aches but not thinking much of them because they fade when I move around. I'm going to have a bath after OH has cooked dinner. I just wish he played with Jayden more :huh:

I can't wait for the soaps tonight, I got a 'little' chocolate gateau from Asda today. It says serves 5 but really it just serves Beckii because it's so small ;) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: beckii that sounds so good!! I always watch my soaps it's part of my routine and if I miss then I on demand them :haha: I know, sad! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try this latch technique - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=deKN3wJ17Mk


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hey ladies just quickly checking in :wave:

Pink your doing a fab job! Keep at it :)

Amy im glad you and Archie are doing well! 

Beckii I need one of those gateaux to I think :haha:

Ziggie iit sounds like your doing a fab job of breastfeeding!

Lucy is feeding like a pro! Starting to go every 2-3 hours between feeds too so I'm starting to feel more like a person than a cow! :haha: My Nipples are still sore though and I have nothing to put on them :-( I think my milk has started to come in too :happydance: 
I think I've done too much today, i've had to do everything as Jon's been in bed most of the day because he's ill. Luckily Jon's mum took katies to nursery for us and then my mum collected her. We have no food in the house hardly though, we were supposed to be popping to asda for a few bits but couldn't so I've just ordered a takeaway.

Hopefully jon will be well enough to do stuff tomorrow as we need to go out xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

BB I think my boobs are too small to try that... im not naturally blessed like you ladies :rofl: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thats why Jayden goes to bed at 6:10 because I'm down in time for first look Hollyoaks :rofl:

I think I might do 1 more nursery run tomorrow if I feel up to it. I can't imagine not taking him because I've done it for so long.

Has anyone any idea why when I'm sat down I get the pains but when I'm stood up I can't feel them as such. They are nothing like BH 's x


----------



## ab75

Beckii thats what I was like last tues. Get walking up and down your stairs. Mw says thats prob what helped me.
That made me laugh when you said gateaux feeds Beckii lol.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Honestly I could demolish the entire thing if I didnt think it would end up on my hips :haha:

If I wasn't so tired i'd quite happily march up and down them, I may have a go later tonight after the soaps! I'm going to time the pains and see how it goes. They were every 7 minutes and getting more painful earlier then I got up and they stopped which was so annoying! X


----------



## Ziggie

Pink that sounds totally normal. They don't do a huge amount....!!! Here we mostly sleep. If we aren't asleep we are on the boob. We might have a really small period of time when she's awake. That's it!!! I've also learnt to keep offering her the boob even when she appears to have stopped feeding, as she takes breaks. I thought she'd finished and try and lay her down but she'd fuss and the cycle would continue. I've worked out that I just keep offering till she passed out :D

Relax!!! There's no right or wrong really.... As long as baby is feeding, sleeping and crapping then you're doing something right lol!!! You can't let yourself get worked up :) you're doing fantastic and you'll crack the feeding. Remember the 6 weeks rule!!!! All my friends have said they nailed it just as they were really wanting to give up. 

I had a section too, so I also feel your frustration. Think that's the hardest part. I've even found it hard to get sat up in bed comfy to feed her...


----------



## 0203

Henry spends so much time asleep at the boob too, I try about ten times to finish the feed because I'm sure he is finished And He'll start up again


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just seen this - https://www.babycenter.com/0_positions-and-tips-for-making-breastfeeding-work_8784.bc

Carly is OH ok?


----------



## 0203

Does anyone have breastpad advice? Which ones are better etc. I have the asda ones but not getting on with them at all. I am leaking so much it's crazy, between feeds and then nearly every feed from the other boob


----------



## UniqueBeauty

0203 said:


> Does anyone have breastpad advice? Which ones are better etc. I have the asda ones but not getting on with them at all. I am leaking so much it's crazy, between feeds and then nearly every feed from the other boob

Johnson's are fab x


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 said:


> Does anyone have breastpad advice? Which ones are better etc. I have the asda ones but not getting on with them at all. I am leaking so much it's crazy, between feeds and then nearly every feed from the other boob

I've tried loads. I don't like Johnsons, Asdas Little Angels or MAM. I have found the best ones are Tommee Tippee or Boots Slim Line Breastpads.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Asda little angels are fabulous :)

Carly I hope your OH is ok Hun


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I like the Tommy Tippee ones too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Can't believe how fast we've gone from chatting about back ache, bumps, scans, mucus plugs to breast feeding and our babies! It still seems surreal!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes it does


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sure does! I can't believe Elijah is 2 weeks old today. Time needs to slow the hell down!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Does anyone have breastpad advice? Which ones are better etc. I have the asda ones but not getting on with them at all. I am leaking so much it's crazy, between feeds and then nearly every feed from the other boob

I really like the Medela disposable ones. I leak a lot and they soak it all up. Plus their really soft.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon's just feeling off, his whole body is aching and he feels sick and dizzy every time he moves and has an awful headache. Fingers crossed he's better tomorrow.

Thanks for the link BB ill have a read now. My Nipples are cracked and sore now so I'm thinking she's not latched on right. I can hear her gulping down my milk though. It's hard to get her on because she puts her hands in the way every time because she likes to sick her fingers! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope he feels better soon Carly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know BB, I feel really sad at how fast times going! I wish I could pause the day they where born :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope to be joining in with your conversations too soon lol my pains are still 7 minutes apart but I can feel them when I'm in other positions not just because I'm sat down. Im hoping they actually stop for tonight so I can sleep lol

Going to do some more walking tomorrow and see if that helps x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you can sleep tonight Beckii!
I hope things progress for you soon too!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Beckii xx

I've just hand expressed from my left hand side. It was twice the size almost of the right and Frazer was struggling to feed from it, feels so much better now.
I'm using tesco breast pads.

I wish the time would slow down too. Can't believe 1 week ago just now Frazer was only 10mins old!! Been a quick week xx


----------



## ab75

Has anyone heard from Tara? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was thinking of Tara and the baby the other day, I hope babas recovering. 

I can't sleep, I've managed to sleep for 2 hours until the contractions got more painful. Theyre every 6 minutes lasting 50-60 seconds though x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting. Fingers crossed it's starting! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm starting to lose my mucus plug now as I noticed streaks of blood so I definitely think it's starting to happen. I haven't slept since 2am, I'm knackered. How will I go through labour when I've had no sleep! lol I'm downstairs now as they were just way too painful in bed x


----------



## 0203

Eek so excited UB. I was exhausted in labour it felt like I dozed between contractions. I kept saying I was worried I wouldn't wake up enough to see the baby properly bit of course I did.

Good luck!

Thanks for the beast pad advice, I will try few different brands and see what one works for me


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like this is it for you UB!!! 

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Has anyone heard from Tara? Xx

No updates via Facebook since yesterday xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Beckii, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm okay, tempting whether or not to tidy downstairs before Jay goes to nursery then I can get a couple of hours sleep. These are definitely contractions and I'm losing more plug each time. Weirdly having loose stools too :shrug: I'm tempted to wait until I can't bare the pains to go to hospital. When I think of leaving Jayden it makes me want to cry! 

The family were hoping Aimee-Jo wouldn't arrive on the 15th because that's when my Auntie Joanne died. It's bitter sweet, iykwim. 

I'm just sat under the duvet with a hot water bottle on my back. I'm so intrigued to know how dilated I am as I've had the pains since I got up yesterday! x


----------



## ab75

Beckii just go in. I had the same thing and Frazer was here 26 mins later. 
Elijah and Lucy were quick too.

Hopefully by now you are cuddling Aimee-Jo.

If she comes today it'll make it a happy day for your family and a nice way to remember your auntie xx


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Tara? Xx
> 
> No updates via Facebook since yesterday xxClick to expand...

Thanks Amy. 
I'm really worried that there's been no update xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg how exciting beckii!
I tried to sit with a hot water on my back too but it's didn't do much. I took it in the car with me though.

Hope your having aimee-jo snuggles :)

I really hope rohan pulls through soon, I can't imagine how tara must be feeling :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Tara text. Said he was ok when she left last night so hopefully there is no change unless its a good one. On her way to see him now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckki I would go in and see what they say :)

I really hope Rohan gets better soon it seems as though it's been going on forever poor little man.

I can't get out of bed today I've got severe back pain and I keep going hot and cold. The doctor was no use she told me to go in but I can't even get out of bed. I can't look after Archie properly I feel so crap :cry:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Feel better soon Amy :hugs:.

I hope labor starts soon for you Beckii!

Poor Tara and Rohan. I hope he shows some improvments soon :hugs:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Just a quickie :)

I went in this morning to get checked. I'm 2-3cm dilated and my cervix is thinning nicely. She would like babas head to be lower but when I have a contraction she can feel Aimee-Jo's head moving down but the waters get really tight and bulge so she's expecting them to go today. Weirdly I have the ward to myself too :haha: when I go back in I can have the birthing pool :happydance: what can I do to ease these contractions? They are so painful but not long enough. I've had a bath which is lovely and got a hot water bottle, would paracetamol do mucb? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry about the pain Beckii, glad you get to meet Aimee-Jo soon though!!! :wohoo:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you feel better soon Amy. 

My contractions are every 4-5 minutes now lasting a minute. I do think she'll be here today with how the pains have been. Will keep posted!

Hope you're all okay x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am ok. Just dealing with Riya's reflux. She is having a really hard time sleeping. It is so heartbreaking to watch because there's nothing I can do. :cry:

I feel bad with her sleeping in her bouncy chair all the time but it's really the best place for her. It has a nice incline which is really really nice for her reflux. If she was not in it and laying in her bassinet it would be worse than it is now she would be throwing up almost guaranteed. Right now she is swallowing it and trying to manage the pain. I so can't wait for her to grow out of this.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwi, we put London in a rock-n-play sleeper and it fits next to our bed. It has an incline also. He doesn't have reflux but I like that I can just reach over and grab him out. 
I hope she's grows out of it soon. Check it out though, you may like it.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ub I'm so happy it's almost time for baby girl. 
Amy I hope you feel better, but it's best to get checked out and make sure it's not an infection or something.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Here's the one we have https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ingenuit...fault&beacon_version=1.0.0&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Ladies, how are the older siblings getting on with the new little ones?


----------



## ab75

Swt my girls adore Frazer. 
Suzy, hope riya's reflux goes soon. 
Get well soon Amy.

Good luck beckii xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yay! Beckii I hope you not waiting much longer :)

Aww amy that sounds like an infection, can your midwife not help? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

0203 said:


> Henry spends so much time asleep at the boob too, I try about ten times to finish the feed because I'm sure he is finished And He'll start up again

What do you do to wake him? I've tried everything, tickling, using a wet towel, blowing on him, and feeding him in just his diaper, nothing makes this little guy stay awake. I can't get a single thing done because he sleeps on me all day while trying to feed him. If I put him down he wakes and cries until I pick him back up only to root again to feed. He's only feeding at most 5 to 10 mins. I'm worried about my supply going down, should I try and pump or keep changing his diaper to wake him every hour or so?


----------



## Mummy to be x

My infection got so bad I'm now in hospital on drips. I have to stay for 48 hours. I'm a total mess. I want to be home with my new baby :cry:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mummy to be x said:


> My infection got so bad I'm now in hospital on drips. I have to stay for 48 hours. I'm a total mess. I want to be home with my new baby :cry:

Oh no Amy, I'm sorry you ended up with an infection. I'm glad you went and got checked out to be treated. I'm surprised you were allowed to go home so early after having the section. I had to stay in hospital for 4 days and have my incision checked twice a day. I hope you get better real soon so you can get back to cuddles with your kiddos :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Amy I'm sorry :hugs:

Pink Tristan loves Elijah, always kissing and cuddling him. We had a few rough days to begin with but he was more angry with me and Hubby. 

Beckii good luck!!


----------



## ab75

Omg Amy. Sorry to hear that you are in hospital. Are you not allowed Archie in with you?
Hope you get better soon xx


----------



## ab75

Pink, have you tried putting him in a wrap/carrier? Xx


----------



## 0203

Swtpinkbabi said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Henry spends so much time asleep at the boob too, I try about ten times to finish the feed because I'm sure he is finished And He'll start up again
> 
> What do you do to wake him? I've tried everything, tickling, using a wet towel, blowing on him, and feeding him in just his diaper, nothing makes this little guy stay awake. I can't get a single thing done because he sleeps on me all day while trying to feed him. If I put him down he wakes and cries until I pick him back up only to root again to feed. He's only feeding at most 5 to 10 mins. I'm worried about my supply going down, should I try and pump or keep changing his diaper to wake him every hour or so?Click to expand...

I try the tickling his feet or back of neck, also try and move my boob a bit and he Sometimes wakes. I might be doing it completely wrong but sometimes he is asleep but still sucking and I think swallowing so I leave him on there. Like I said though I might be doing it wrong. I am plagued with daily concerns and worries that I am feeding him wrong

Amy I really hope you feel better soon and are back with your baby soon.

I am really struggling to get Henry yo bring wind up and he keeps being sick today :( also are any of your babies really noisy breathers? Is it normal?


----------



## Ziggie

Pink, is he gaining weight? 

Mummy that's terrible :( someone was telling me her sister got an infection after all 3 of her sections... Think I've been lucky. I'd be demanding baby in with me I have to say....


----------



## Carlyp1990

0203 I could have written your post myself!
Lucy doesn't bring up wind until it's too late and she's been sick. I also leave her on while she's sleeping and drinking and she eventually unlatches herself.
I've just messaged my friend whose a breastfeeding support worker about my bleeding nipples xx


----------



## 0203

Glad I am not the only one who does it, I keep reminding myself that he is gaining weight and has all the right nappies so I must be do if something right. At nearly every feed I am worrying. I feel awful because physically I've found breastfeeding easy but I am struggling emotionally.

The only thing I know about bleeding nipples carly is that if the babies spit up has blood in it don't worry, they can't digest that milk and the blood came from you and not them. I hope you are less sore soon!

Mummas of boys can I have nappy changing tips, getting weed on at every nappy change is getting boring now! I put something over him but he still manages to soak himself/me. One time he managed to get a pile of clean washing :haha: I can laugh about it now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I open his nappy, wait a few seconds then close it again before he pees on me :lol:


----------



## ab75

^^ wss.
I've been pee'd on twice already xx


----------



## ab75

Carly I hope you get some relief soon xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I don't have a carrier yet, DH wouldn't get one because London hasn't met the weight requirement yet. He has been gaining on schedule but that was when I was mostly giving him EBM in a bottle. He hasn't been weighed since I've been mostly nursing. He does have plenty of wet and poopy diapers, although today he's only had 2 poops so far. His Dr says that's okay.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm sorry, I just lol every time I read about getting peed on. I usually catch him before he can get me, I put a wipe over his wee and then clean him with the other hand. He usually gets DH everytime. It's hilarious. Now I have to deal with him passing gas while changing him and hoping he doesn't poop on me.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I posted earlier but for some reason it didn't send.

Aimee-Jo was born at 9:17 weighing 8lbs 15oz! I was only pushing for 12 minutes but had contractions up until that point. I have been transfered to st micheals because of my blood loss, I'm on a drip and have a dreaded catheter. She's taken to BF straight away too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am allowed baby in but I couldn't physically look after him I've never experienced as much pain in my life, I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I've been sick so many times but it's just bile as I can't eat. Absolutly awful.

Beckki huge congratulations darling I knew this was it for you, can't wait to see photos xxxx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations beckii. Hope you are better soon xx

Amy, hope you are better soon. Must be horrible being away from your 2 babies xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's breaking my heart but I know I'm in the right place xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you're better soon Amy. 

Aimee-Jo looks 100% like Jayden, its crazy! She's such a good baby. I just wish I could move around to feed, change and clothe her :( 

Jayden is coming to see her tomorrow then we will announce it eith a photo of them both <3

I can't upload her photo on my phone, file is too large :(

How long did it take for your vaginal bleeding to slow down? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Beckii!!!! :wohoo:
it took me 2 almost 3 days for the bleeding to slow.

Hope you feel better soon Amy :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> I'm sorry, I just lol every time I read about getting peed on. I usually catch him before he can get me, I put a wipe over his wee and then clean him with the other hand. He usually gets DH everytime. It's hilarious. Now I have to deal with him passing gas while changing him and hoping he doesn't poop on me.

I used the Boba wrap when Riya was still 6 pounds.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amy I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Congratulations Beckii :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Time to change the name of the thread! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii, huge congratulations! I'm so happy for you :)
The catheters not as bad as you think just make sure your drinking plenty. I'll be stalking your Facebook for pictures :) my bleeding calmed down on day 2 i think but seems to have gone a little heavier again :-( xxxxx

Amy im so sorry your really not doing well. Hopefully you'll be better soon now that your getting treated :hugs: xxx

Hope everyone else is ok :)

We had a great night and I managed to get a good night sleep but with regular feeds :) just having some katie snuggles in bed while lucy sleeps xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is sleeping well tonight in her new rock and play sleeper! She had a really good day today with her reflux.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad she had a good day kiwi.

Still waiting for lucy to wake, she was fed at 5 am so I was expecting her up between 7:30-8. She's been sleeping better in her bouncy chair at night too, shes struggling to bring up wind so is sick when she lies flat in her moses basket xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carly you should try a rock and play sleeper like pink suggested. We bought one yesterday and Riya loves it. I like it much better than her sleeping in her bouncy. Plus it's on a little stand so it makes it easy to put anywhere and it's pretty light too.

We also tried Tummy calm to help with her gas and so far it's working really well.

Riya just woke up so I'm feeding her as we speak! She had a big poo in her diaper too lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so fed up. Because I lost quite a lot of blood they are keeping me in over night again and still don't know when I'll be allowed home. The catheters annoying me because I can't move around but then I don't have to go pee all the time. 

Jayden and Simon came to see me before, when he left he was saying bye mummy, love you mummy and it set me off. I just want to go home! :'(


----------



## brunettebimbo

O hun :hugs: It sucks to be in hospital. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> I'm so fed up. Because I lost quite a lot of blood they are keeping me in over night again and still don't know when I'll be allowed home. The catheters annoying me because I can't move around but then I don't have to go pee all the time.
> 
> Jayden and Simon came to see me before, when he left he was saying bye mummy, love you mummy and it set me off. I just want to go home! :'(

I totally understand this feeling :hugs: hospital is really awful but your in the best place Hun. Are they giving you some more blood xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats UB, I knew it was your time. I hope you and Amy both get better and are home soon. 
I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed being in hospital. I was actually sad when it was time to go home.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have my catheter out now thank gosh. Only thing is now I'm on the ward I have to do everything myself and I don't want to leave Aimee-Jo alone when I go wee etc x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Congrats UB, I knew it was your time. I hope you and Amy both get better and are home soon.
> I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed being in hospital. I was actually sad when it was time to go home.


I enjoyed it! They made me stay 3 days after giving birth to monitor my blood loss. I got free food and was able to visit Riya anytime I wanted because the NICU was just a few feet away!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would have been fine had I not had Tristan at home.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad you got the catheter put beckii, I felt so much better once mine was out. I was the same when going to the toilet :haha: used to rush back as quick as possible.

I hated being in hospital too, I couldn't sleep and the food portions were like rations! Hopefully you'll be home tomorrow xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here in the US we get heaping portions of food. That's probably because we have to pay for it lol. Well at least our insurance does. The food that I had when I was in the hospital actually tasted pretty good too. I always ordered a cheeseburger and fries for dinner .


----------



## brunettebimbo

The food was nice at our hospital too. :)

I used to take Elijah to the toilet with me :lol:


----------



## 0203

I loved the food at my hospital, I fact I waited to ask to be discharged until I had been offered lunch :haha: my DH always got offered a meal too which I thought was a lovely touch


----------



## Kiwiberry

BB nothing like mommy baby bonding time on the toilet taking a poo :rofl:.

0203, they gave my OH food too it was awesome!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh god no the food here is awful!
Maybe there's enough food for a normal person but I Have the appetite of a horse so I was starving :haha: 

I'm just in the bath hand expressing a little milk to ease some discomfort... how do I know when I've done enough? Is it possible to do too much? Xx


----------



## ab75

Carly I was doing that in my bed at 3am the other night, into a towel as my boobs were agony. I just stopped when the hard lumps were gone xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwi, my room was right next to the NICU. It was nice and I loved that there was a room down the hall where they kept drinks and snacks for patients. Room service was pretty good also. I loved London's nurses they were really wonderful. I think I enjoyed it because I had help and was terrified having my first baby, he was preemie and seemed so fragile. DH tended more to him during our stay than I did. He was awesome, now that we're home I don't know what happened.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Suzy he was in his cot! We weren't allowed carry baby in the corridors. You had to wheel them around!

Carly I just do it until the hard lumps have gone. 

Omgosh Elijah has cluster fed for 5 hours! I had about 20 minutes break to eat my tea and 5-10 minutes here and there. I am shattered though. I've just sat with my feet up feeding and watching TV whilst Dean fed me chinese, chocolate fingers and pints and pints of cordial! Hopefully it will have passed by tomorrow.


----------



## 0203

Omg BB we are having our first cluster feed too. I'm exhausted! Had to happen on the day my husband took an extra evening shift at work, wish someone was feeding me chocolate haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Tough isn't it!? It does pass though. Just get comfy and go with the flow :) We ended up having a bath together. He fed in the bath then fell asleep. The skin to skin really settled him.


----------



## Kiwiberry

No cluster feeds here. Riya is still on a 2-4 hour schedule. She is however eating a lot more than I expected. Almost 5 ounces a feed now. Sometimes its less but man is she a little milk piggy!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how long do your lo's feed at the breast before they are full? London almost never takes the other one when I offer it and actually goes back to sleep (on me) for another hour or so before he starts showing signs of hunger. If I put him down he cries and will take the breast but only for about 2 or 3 mins then he goes back to sleep. I just let him stay there to keep from crying. I'm exhausted and can't seem to tell when he is actually satisfied. It seems now when DH gives him a bottle, I have to get up and give him the breast for him to be done feeding.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave:

I still can't upload a photo :nope:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Get the photobuckphoto bucket app beckii, that's what I use :)

Great change of name for the thread! Are you and aimee-jo home now? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pink it honestly varies. Sometimes he feeds for 10 minutes, sometimes closer to an hour!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies i feel awful. Lucy has gone from 7 lb 15oz to 7 lb 6 oz :-( she's pooing and being sick after pretty much every feed. I don't know what to do :-( xx


----------



## ab75

Carly, frazer pooed and was sick after 3 feeds on tues, I was scared for the midwife weighing him on wed but he was fine.
Lucy is probably just taking too much and bringing back up what she doesn't need. All babies lose weight to start with. 
You're doing a great job.

Love the new name beckii, how are you doing?


Pink, Like bb said, it varies. Frazer can be on for 10 mins or an hour. He always just takes one side though, I just change sides for his next feed even if its 10 mins later as long as he is on for a good while otherwise I use the same side to make sure he's getting all that he needs. You must be tired if you are feeding a lot then snuggling him in. It'll get easier. You're doing great.

I text Amy earlier. She has a problem with her kidney so they were going to try and drain it to see if that got rid of the infection. Fingers crossed it does so she can get home to Madeleine and Archie xx


----------



## 0203

How is frazer doing with offering only one breast at a time? When did you stop offering both? It feels like all I am doing is feeding Henry as I am still following the advice of one breast then nappy change then the other breast. 

Hope Amy feels better soon x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is he emptying your breast completely? I don't offer the second of I don't feel that he's had enough of the first so that I know he's had enough hind milk. 

Carly all babies lose in the beginning. They let them lose 10% before worrying so you are doing great :) As for pooing, Elijah just did 4 within an hour :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

I just feel like I'm failing :-( I'm trying to make sure she gets the 'fatty milk' and drinks enough from both sides by offering the opposite breast at each feed. I hope she doesn't lose any more :-(.
Thanks for updating on amy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do things a little differently. I change her diaper before she eats so that she does not spit up a lot since she has reflux and gets so mad when we change her diaper. 

When I do feed her, I feed her from both. I will let her eat out of one breast until she is barely sucking on it anymore. Then if she is still awake I will offer the other breast. She pretty much drains both each time, she is a little milk piggy. I know its working because she is past the point of losing weight after birth and gains at least 1 ounce a day.

I feed from both because I don't want to deal with a breast pump all the time. I want to use it as little as possible. After having to use it 8 times a day for the first 3 months of Riya's life it took a toll on me. Not to mention my breast pump crapped out so I need to get a new one lol.


----------



## 0203

Oh I just don't know what to do. Obviously me offering both is working as he is gaining weight reallywell. This morning I tried only offering one and he wanted feeding every hour. I still don't be live year you can't overfeed a breastfed baby because Henry always seems hungry and never ever says no when the boob is offered


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah we're home now! We got back this afternoon. Im stuck on iron tabs for a month, joy! 

My nipples are sore too and I have no nipple cream but apart from that we're good :) 

Hope you're all okay, will hopefully get to read through the posts properly soon x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda :hugs:

Carly your doing a fab job, all babies lose some weight to begin with it's totally normal. I think my mw said it can be up to 20% xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 said:


> Oh I just don't know what to do. Obviously me offering both is working as he is gaining weight reallywell. This morning I tried only offering one and he wanted feeding every hour. I still don't be live year you can't overfeed a breastfed baby because Henry always seems hungry and never ever says no when the boob is offered

Breastmilk is digested really quickly which I think is why BF babies feed so often which I guess is why they say you can't overfeed a BF baby.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii im on iron tablets too :-( my Nipples are so much better today! I was told rub breast milk into them and leave them to air dry otherwise use vase line. 

Thanks amy. It's just so hard to know what's the best thing to do xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Carlyp1990 said:


> Beckii im on iron tablets too :-( my Nipples are so much better today! I was told rub breast milk into them and leave them to air dry otherwise use vase line.
> 
> Thanks amy. It's just so hard to know what's the best thing to do xx

I'm so nervous about having a bowel movement while taking them. 

I'll try the milk on nipples too, thank you &#128522; x


----------



## Carlyp1990

UniqueBeauty said:


> Carlyp1990 said:
> 
> 
> Beckii im on iron tablets too :-( my Nipples are so much better today! I was told rub breast milk into them and leave them to air dry otherwise use vase line.
> 
> Thanks amy. It's just so hard to know what's the best thing to do xx
> 
> I'm so nervous about having a bowel movement while taking them.
> 
> I'll try the milk on nipples too, thank you &#128522; xClick to expand...

I've been ok on mine, just make sure your drinking plenty.
how's Jayden taking to being a big brother? Xx


----------



## ab75

Frazer usually falls asleep after feeding so isn't interested in the other boob.
Tonight he filled his nappy, we had to strip him as it was up his back. Just got him all clean and he threw up all over himself and me. Both got changed and I was feeding him and he brought up lots of milk!! He has had more milk and has just fallen asleep. I am worried to put him down in case he is sick again.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love putting Riya in a inclined sleeper. It really helps with the throwing up when sleeping. I can't suggest enough how amazing it is for her reflux. Much better than anything we have tried so far. She just LOVES her rock n play. It is her favorite place to sleep now other than with me.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda were lucky we haven't had incidents like that yet! Going to give lucy her first bath this morning though I think :)
Suzy im lucky lucy has taken to her moses basket now, although she does sleep better on her side when she should really be on her back.
She was fed at 8, 10:30, 12:30, 3:30 and 6 last night... she feeds for about 20 mins each time then sleeps straight after. Does that sound ok? Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol Carly it was everywhere. 
Frazer is going to get a quick wash in the shower with dh this morning. 
He sometimes only feeds for 10mins Carly so I'm sure Lucy will be fine xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun, I just can't help but worry!
The midwife told us to leave her first bath for as long as possible but I think 6 days is long enough :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Jayden is brilliant with her, he's taking to her slowly. He's giving her kisses and cuddles now. 

It's sods law when Aimee-Jos sleeping i'm wide awake and when shes awake I can barely keep my eyes open! Shes been asleep now since about 8:30! 

Did you ladies feel light headed at all when you got home?
I looked in my notes and read I'd lost 1500ml of blood! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I did, everything felt surreal too like I wasn't really here. I was really shaky aswell. Glad Jayden is taking being a big brother well :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave: 
Just put Riya down to sleep.


----------



## Ziggie

Carly I haven't bathed Ivy yet!! Her cord is still attached!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I want to take a bath or shower with Riya but I am afraid she will be too slippery. How do you ladies do it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have had 2 baths with Elijah so far. I love it. I run the bath, get myself undressed, get him undressed, pick him up and climb in. Its lovely to bathe together :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I will try tonight! I think I want to get a shower first so I don't have to wash myself, and then take a bath with her right after. I would imagine its really hard to take a full bath with Elijah in it?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish I had a big bath, I'd love to bathe with Aimee-Jo. 

I got the mirror out before to clean myself and seriously.. It looks like I have no vaginal opening they have stitched so high :'( has anyone else braved to look?! 

Midwife came today, baba is now 8lbs 7oz :) x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, so I had my appointment with the lactation consultant yesterday. I will say it was worth the price as London slept for 5 1/2 hours last night. I had to wake him up this morning to feed and change him. But this morning he seems to not want to stay latched, he keeps getting off and making faces like he doesn't want it. I finally just pumped him a bottle and had dh feed him. Ugh, I was so happy yesterday :shrug:

How are you ladies? Kiwi I'm glad Riya really took to the sleeper and it helps with her reflux.


----------



## Kiwiberry

London could just need burped Pinky. Riya makes faces at me when she has gas that needs to come up. What did the LC say? Glad it was all worth it to have her visit.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I usually get Hubby to get him out so I can finish getting a wash etc. 

Beckii mine looks the same. Maybe get your MW to look?

Pink I'm really not sure, wind? Silent reflux? Id maybe ring your LC again and mention it.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thats great UB, London needs to catch up. He only weighed 6lbs 6oz yesterday.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

He's definitely gassy and it's usually a lot more in the evenings. I'm starting to think its because of the bottles. When were home while dh is working, I only nurse him. He hardly ever has gas issues. When he's fussy and I know he's been fed, it's gas or he needs a poo and he's having a hard time trying to get it out.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii I haven't looked that closely but I had a clitoral tear so I'm too scared!

Pink I don't really know, could the bottle be confusing him? He may be realising that he doesn't have to work as hard to get milk from a bottle. I'd stop bottles completely for the time being and keep offering breast. Even if you have to go and lie in a quiet room to have skin to skin while you feed xx


----------



## ab75

Pink I agree with Carly. I would only offer the breast.

I can't see where my little tear was but I got dh to look and he said its healed up.
I thought my bleeding had stopped as I had nothing since Thursday night but its started again today. I can't remember how long I bled for with the girls. 

Beckii thats a lot of blood to lose!!

I've not had a bath with Frazer yet. He was in the shower with dh this morning and loved it xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I bled for 5 weeks after I had Riya.


----------



## 0203

I'm still bleeding 15 days later, can't wait for it to stop. Been too scared to look at my stitches but feel completely normals down there now.

If you do decide to only offer breast pink I hope it works.

Twice today Henry has been crying with DH and then stops the moment he gets put in my arms, I feel a bit bad for DH :( but love my mummy's boy!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

We mostly do breast but when I'm really tired in the evenings I have DH give him a bottle. The LC actually recommended it to DH so that I could get at least 5 hours of rest. 
I just managed to get him to have a big burp, it was very loud. Poor baby was even having a hard time sleeping on my chest because he was so bloated. He's still not having any large poos but I hope he's able to soon. We want to give him a bath but I don't want him to poo in there.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How are you doing Amy? 
Any news about Rohan, how's he doing?


----------



## ab75

I've not heard from Tara for a couple of days. I'll update as soon as I hear anything. 
Xx


----------



## ab75

Tara has updated her journal xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried doing a cycle mission with his legs pink? Also a nice warm bath usually helps them have a poo. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yes I have BB, I think that's what helped him have that big burp. I'm going to try the bath tonight and hope it helps him sleep better tonight. Me and Dh are are fighting right now because he thinks baby is being spoiled by being held all day while asleep. He only holds him for a while and when London falls asleep on him, he puts him in his bed. The when he cries 5 mins later, dh gets mad and says he's ruined. I'm not going to let my baby cry because he wants to be cuddled :cry:. I don't see his problem, I'm the one here with the baby all day and I'm nursing him. It's not like he's the one losing sleep. I could care less, London has the biggest smiles when he's sleeping on his mama, and I know I only have 4 more weeks at home with him and I will miss his chest sleeping. I'm so sick of Dh, he's been such a jackass. I feel like smacking him :growlmad:.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ignore him. I don't believe that you can spoil a baby. They need their Mummy's. 9 months in our tummies then out into this big open space it's only natural for them to seek comfor from us.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's this horrible lochia stuff that's annoying me. I find its minimal until I breastfeed then I get gushes?

A-J has been asleep all day and tonight shes woken at every hour. I wouldn't mind but I haven't had any sleep. Breastfeeding really takes it out of you. The pains are awful!

I had a tear on my clitorus too Carly but I cant even see where x


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's completely normal to have gushed when bf beckii. I found the after pains when feeding horrendous, I sat and cried but they have stopped completely now :)
Can you try and get some sleep during the day tomorrow? Xx


----------



## ab75

My pains stopped about day 4 beckii.
Bf does take it out of you. But I love it lol. 
I'm still having little gushes but only when feeding. 

Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad its normal and I'm not alone. Madam was up most of the night but then slept 4 till 6:30 so I managed to sleep then. Do you think it could be because the bedroom isn't as warm as downstairs? 

I will try get more sleep in the day today. 

I've been trying to upload a photo for y'all to see but the tab just crashes.. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I was told babies bf feed more at night due to your hormones.
Last night I was exhausted so fed at 8 then came to bed xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Any news on how amys getting on? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried swaddling her? We swaddle during the night but not the day. 
My after pains stopped around day 3-4. Gushing was on and off, I have only spotted for the last 4 days so hoping that's the end of it!
Hubby has started pestering for sex already, not going to happen!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg BB jon would get punched :haha: he said yesterday he knows it's going to be a while xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have no idea how to swaddle :haha: I'll google it.

Aimee-Jos so tired today she keeps falling asleep during feeds too soon. Little madam.

I was going to say hows Amy? I've not seen anything x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Google Groswaddle. They are great :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya can't sleep enough :(. It took me 3 1/2 hours to get her to sleep last night and she was fed, changed, bathed, burped, everything.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies my period is 2 days late.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Are you going to test suzy? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah I am, but I am going to wait till OH gets paid this week so I can get an FRER. I mean its totally possible my period is just really late but its CD 35 today and I usually get it from 33-35.

If I am pregnant, I am scared. Not only because its really early but because I am worried about all the negative comments I will get from OH's family and friends.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm worried lucy isn't feeding enough today. She's been fed at 7:15, 8:15 & 9:15 then 10:15 then 12:30 & 1 then 3:30 & 4 but it's only for about 10 minutes if that at a time.
I think im going to wake her at 5:30 if she's not already up then again at 7 to make sure she's had enough. I'm probably just being paranoid because my boobs don't feel as full today so it's like she's not getting anything xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kiwiberry said:


> Yeah I am, but I am going to wait till OH gets paid this week so I can get an FRER. I mean its totally possible my period is just really late but its CD 35 today and I usually get it from 33-35.
> 
> If I am pregnant, I am scared. Not only because its really early but because I am worried about all the negative comments I will get from OH's family and friends.

It could just be delayed from breastfeeding :hugs:
If you are then it's what you and oh wanted to don't let anyone put you down for it hun xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It could be delayed but what I read online was that once your period starts it stays? 

I bet Lucy is getting plenty! My boobs get really full and don't feel like it all the time. I think its just cause our bodies get used to it?


----------



## ab75

Eeeeekkk good luck suzy. If its what you want then its got nothing to do with anyone! !
I had a dream the other night that I fell pregnant straight away and was due end of oct/nov. Lol I bought condoms yesterday just in case. Not that we're doing anything yet.

Amy said yesterday that she felt better but they weren't letting her out as her temp was still up. She was hoping to get her own room so Archie and Madeleine could visit as she hasn't seen them since Wednesday.

Carly I spoke to the mw last week as Frazer sometimes only has 10 mins. She said that is fine as my milk was in so he will vary between short and long feeds xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg Amanda that's crazy! Good job you bought condoms :haha:
I'm glad amy is feeling better and hopefully she will be home with her little family soon. I wonder how scotts coping on his own with the children!
Thanks Amanda, I didn't have to wake her at 5:30, she woke herself and had another 10 minute feed and is now fast asleep again. I'm just worried about her losing more weight xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly maybe a growth spurt?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I hope so BB, i'm terrified of failing at feeding her and her losing more weight :-( xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am worried about Riya. When I was changing her diaper earlier she squirted some poo out. It was a little liquidy and green. Anytime I have seen her poo out of her diaper it always had some consistency to it. She seems to be eating ok and sleeping. Is that something to be worried about?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm unsure suzy, maybe ring her Dr if your concerned xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Green poo can sometimes mean they aren't getting enough hind milk. If your worried Id ring your Doctor. 

Carly you aren't failing, you are doing great. Try lots of skin to skin. It's great for milk production and getting babies to feed for longer.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies who've asked about me.

I came in on Wednesday and won't be allowed home until the earliest the end of the week, I've only seen Madeleine once as she hates hospitals and finds then so scary.

I have an infection which is a water infection and it's spread into my kidneys, on an ultrasound they found that my left kidney is very narrow and swollen and it seems it's been that way since birth, it's only because I had a c section my immune systems been very weak and I've not been able to fight the infection and it's completely taken over my body. It's taken them several days to find which antibiotics I need and now they've found them they need my temperature to drop and at the moment it's not doing that! I've had a tube inserted into my side to drain my infected kidney and I will need a stent in there for long term and possibly my kidney removed if it doesn't work well enough, they won't do that now due to me still recovering from a c section.

I'm actually on maternity ward right now (we had to fight for it) so I can get Archie in as the other wards are full of poorly people and they don't advise babies on those wards. 

I think this has been one of the hardest times of my life knowing I've yet got another week away from my babies.


----------



## ab75

Amy thats shit that you're going to be in another week but glad you have Archie with you now. Hopefully the antibiotics work for you soon. Sorry you will have to have the stent in long term! !

Carly I'm sure Lucy will be getting enough. Are you getting plenty of wet and dirty nappies? Xx

OMG. The snow has reached Aberdeen! ! Dh went to leave for work and it is very heavy. Not looking forward to going out in that tomorrow.

Zoe has fallen asleep on the couch. Don't want to take her to bed yet as she is coughing a lot and sounds like she is going to be sick. I think I might put her in my bed tonight so I can keep an eye on her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I would of discharged myself but it would be too dangerous as right now I need my anti biotics through IV and that can't be done at home. It Absolutly sucks but I've no choice in the matter, I do have my own room on maternity with a tv so least I'm not on a ward. 

My gran has offered to take Madeleine to her house up north for a few days which would keep madeleines mind away from the whole 'mummy not been at home' situation.

It's just such a nightmare that it's happened soon as I gave birth :(


----------



## ab75

Thats good that you have your own room. 
Poor Madeleine. Probably going to your grans would be good for her, like you say it'll be a distraction. She'll be missing her mummy though.

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy im so sorry to hear that your still in hospital :-( like you say you need the antibiotics though so it's the best place to be at the moment. I'm glad you've been given a room on the maternity ward too so Archie can be with his mummy!
I hope madeleine has fun with your gran and it does help her to be distracted for a while. She must be so confused with everything that's happened over the last month :hugs: hope your home and we'll soon :hugs: xx

Amanda yea lucy is having plenty of wet and dirty nappies (she even poo'd mid nappy change yesterday and I caught it with my hand :rofl:) I'll just be worrying for nothing but that's what mums do! I hope zoe isn't sick but maybe some mummy cuddles will do her good :) good luck in the snow tomorrow zz


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amy I hope you get better soon and not have to lose a kidney. 
Ab I hope Zoe feels better soon.
Carly your doing fine. My LC said not to worry about how long babies feed. She showed me a way to tell if baby is full or not. When your feeding her, if her hands are still clenched then she's not completely full. But when her hands are straight out and you lift her arms and they fall like a limp noodle then she is full. 
I promise it works, it's helped me know when I can put London to sleep in his bed and he actually stays asleep for an hour or so until the next feed.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I an so sorry Amy :(. That is so sad you have to go through this, especially right after having Archie. I hope those antibiotics kick in soon and you get to go home with your babies :hugs:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry you're going through that Amy, must be so horrible being away from your babies :( I hope you get better soon <3

A-J keeps falling asleep and feeding like that too, Carly. Through the day she's amazing with sleeping and feeding but at night she was up at every hour again. Feeding for 5 minutes, 15 minutes, 10, 20 :shrug: My boobs are SO hard it's horrible x


----------



## ab75

Beckii I was like that last week. I went for a hot bath and expressed and massaged my boobs. I also hand expressed into a towel one night in my bed as my boobs were like rocks and Frazer wasn't latching properly. Been fine since then xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I did the same as Amanda and expressed a little in the bath too :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I expressed in the bath too. Really helps with the soreness.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I tried hand expressing and I just can't seem to do it :(. Nothing comes out when I just message my boobs. How do you do it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you done it in the bath? I find the warm water helps.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Nope I have not! Thanks BB, I will try that next time.

Do you try and get most of the milk out or just some? I was thinking of trying it to help increase my milk supply. I don't "need" it increased, I just want it increased so I can express more of her vitamin bottles at once lol.


----------



## ab75

I had an electric breast pump when Zoe was born Suzy and got myself stressed as I never got much when I used it. So I hand expressed instead. I just rub, squeeze my breast for a few seconds then squeeze and pull the nipple, almost like milking a cow lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I only just did a bit just to relieve them a little because they were engorged.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks you two!

My electric pump works great when the motor isn't crapping out. I think I'm going to get a new one but a different brand. It still works with the crap motor just takes a lot longer to get milk out because it has a weak suck.

I was going to hand express to help it increase faster.


----------



## ab75

I only did it as I was engorged too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I did that last night in the bath so OH could try feed Aimee-Jo. It didn't relieve it a huge amount but now I have the problem eith the other one. Constant pins n needles feeling x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So I started having pain again on the right side of my tummy. I thought it was the incision, but it looks great. I guess it's internal pain. It really hurts when I lean over to pick London up out of his sleeper. I hate to have to take pain meds again, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pink, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:. 

I really like pumping for getting milk out for bottles. I would hate to just give her straight formula. So I mix in a tiny bit of Enfacare for calories with my EBM.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks Kiwi, oh I love your new profile pic of Riya. She's a doll!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Pink!
We think so too :cloud9: lol.


----------



## ab75

Cute pic suzy.
Hope you feel better soon pink. Period pains maybe?? I have never been lucky enough to have my period stop while breastfeeding. With the girls it came back exactly 4 weeks after they were born xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ladies I feel so bad for Jayden :( 

He's turned into a total Daddies boy. Every time I think of it, it makes me cry. I am so used to him wanting me all the time, kisses, cuddles, play time and I miss collecting him from nursery and getting that big cuddle and kiss. Currently taking huge deep breaths so I don't cry again it's horrible. I put him to bed tonight with a story and his milk and had a cuddle from him which was lovely. OH has tried making me feel better but I just feel so guilty I don't have as much time for him as I did before Aimee-Jo was here :nope: he still gives me kisses and cuddles but I guess hormones could be playing a part of it.

I hope it doesn't last for long.. 

FINALLY Aimee-Jos pic has uploaded.
Here she is :cloud9:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii she really is beautiful!
I'm feeling the same about katie at the minute. It's so hard learning to juggle your time between the 2, especially when breastfeeding. I try to make sure that we do something together at least once during the day while lucy sleeps. Even if it's just colouring a picture :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

She is beautiful :)

I'm only a few days ahead of you but it has definitely got better for us. Tristan distanced himself from me but now he's really cuddly!


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is so adorable UB! :cloud9:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

She's adorable UB


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

AB it's an actual soreness pain, kinda feels like a tear.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah will not sleep tonight. It's nearly midnight and he is still cluster feeding. I am so tired!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya was the same way tonight BB. She finally fell asleep after a monster poo that leaked out of her diaper. Cleaned her up, comfort nursed, snuggled her and off to sleep she went.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you ladies :cloud9:

I hope that's the case for Jayden, BB. I'm going to buy him a couple of books later of his choice just so he knows Mummy does care. It will make me feel better anyway. 

Were off to register madams birth today I can't wait lol

Hope you dont mind me asking but of anyone has gotten through to tax credits to add their little ones how long did it take to get set up? I tried all day yesterday and the idiots cancelled my calls :wacko: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

They cancelled mine too! We weren't entitled to anything before we had Elijah, not sure if we will be now either. 

Child Benefit is a pain in the arse having to send the birth certificate off etc!


----------



## ab75

We're not entitled to tax credits. 
Child benefit is a pain in the arse. Because I had a home birth I never got the claim form. After phoning and getting the automated message I had to download the form, then buy ink for our printer to print it off as it was running low. 
They were quick at sorting out Zara's claim when I had her xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Did you have a home birth for Zoe and Zara too Amanda?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't get the form either. I had to go to my MIL to print it off.


----------



## ab75

Suzy, Zoe and Zara were both born in hospital. Zoe was early and I never even thought about home birth for Zara as we lived near family then. The main reason for my home birth for Frazer was because we don't have family near us that could have been here in time to watch the girls if I had him in hospital so it was home birth or me going it alone in hospital, which I would've done if I needed transferred during/after birth but thankfully that wasn't needed. If I were to have any more I would definitely have another home birth as it was a great experience.
Not that we are planning to have any more,lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a pain in the arse. I don't know why my calls are getting cancelled. I get child tax credits for Jayden so I just want to add Aimee-Jo to the claim.

With child benefit did you get a small free certificate and well as the full one? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes :) Im sending the small one.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

brunettebimbo said:


> Elijah will not sleep tonight. It's nearly midnight and he is still cluster feeding. I am so tired!

I'm having the same problem with London this morning. He slept pretty well last night but starting at 430am fed him until 630am. He's been so gassy it seems he's not eating as much and is still hungry after we burp him. I just put him down, didn't burp this time as I didn't want to wake him. 
Hopefully you get some rest today.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How's Amy?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

FINALLY got through to tax credits :sleep: 30 minutes on hold felt like forever.

Aimee-Jo is cluster feeding at the moment. When I put her back down in the moses basket she wants more food 5-10 minutes later. The midwife said it's fine for baby to be led on the outside of the bed with me while I feed, no pillows or duvet though. Just her blanket. She was saying the first months they don't know any different, they won't get attached and not want to go in their own bed that young. I tried it last night and got a solid 2 hour sleep :happydance: she would of slept for longer if we didnt need to go out x


----------



## 0203

Glad you got a good chunk of sleep UB

I hope everybody is okay.

With on demand feeding is it okay that sometimes Henry's wants to go four hours without a feed and sometimes two? I was asked today how often I was feeding him but it is so random it varies day to day. Is your on demand feeding random like this or regular?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Totally random for us! Some parts of the day she does 2-3 and other parts she does 4+ hours before eating.


----------



## 0203

Oh That's good to know, I didn't know how to answer it, Henry has fed today at 7, 10.30, 1 and 3

sometimes he is still being sick an hour after his feed, he arches his back goes bright red and screeches, it happens when he is asleep too. It sounds like he is on so much pain :( Any ideas on what it might be? I try and wind him for ages But it doesn't seem to help.

I bought milk collection shells today, I'm hoping I collect enough that my DH can give him a little bottle tomorrow. I haven't expressed but thought I would start with the shells and then tip him up with breast


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Well I ended up taking London to the pediatrician because of his gas and she said he's being over fed. Apparently he weighs more today than he is supposed to. He weighed 6 pounds 13 ounces. I thought he was cluster feeding and that he was hungry and she said no babies like to suck so if you offer it they will eat. I don't get it, I thought breastfed babies don't over eat. I could see if we were doing half bottle and half nursing but most of the time he has maybe 1-2 bottles a day. Ugh, I think I might change where I take him, we've only seen his actual doc once and since then we have to see all these other partners in the pediatric group. How do I not give in to hunger cues?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a load of rubbish. You are meant to breastfeed on demand. I would ignore her.


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 it could be reflux hun. Either that or its him trying to take a big poo.

Pinky i would Ignore that doctor and switch where you go. Sometimes doctors and hospitals don't believe in on demand feeding.


----------



## Kiwiberry

By the way ladies here is an update from Amy on fb

Hi Hun. I'm doing much better than I was. Can't wait to get back home to my babies though. Thanks for asking Hun xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How do you ladies find time to come on here?! 

I hope Amy can get back to her babies soon x


----------



## ab75

I usually read the posts when I am feeding in the middle of the night lol.
How are you getting on?

I need to give Zoe lunch then get her to nursery, not looking forward to that, it is like an ice rink outside xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can barely keep my eyes open in the night. I nodded off last night and as my head went back I smacked it on the headboard :lol: 

It's going well thank you :) little monkey likes to sleep all of the day! Does Frazer? I dont know whether I should wake her for feeds or feed her when she wakes now. I've been feedinf her when she wants it and she had put on 5oz in 2 days which thr midwife was really impressed with.

No ice or snow where I am (thank god) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

What I do is use my phone when I am feeding her or trying to get her to sleep. I can use it with one hand or do the voice to text thing. 

Riya loves to sleep better during the day and then stay awake at night. I wish she was old enough for me to entertain her so she could sleep better at night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I come on on my phone. I check mainly when I am feeding Elijah. 

I am shattered today, the evening cluster feeds are killing me!

Have any of you got Virgin Media? We've just been offered a really good deal but I'm worried about leaving Sky and it being rubbish!


----------



## ab75

Beckii, Frazer was awake most of the morning today, is sleeping now in his pram. He slept a lot yesterday and I thought he would be up a lot thru the night but he wasn't.
Lol, ouch!! I fell asleep the other night sitting up and when I woke up I could hardly move my neck, was agony lol. xx

bb, we've got sky. I phoned sky 3 weeks ago and told them we were going to switch to BT and I now have complete package, broadband and talk for £67 a month, saving about £50 xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bloody hell! I feel hard done by paying £48 which includes line rental :rofl:

Virgin have offered us broadband, phone, Netflix and TV for £32!


----------



## ab75

Lol.
That sounds good. Try phoning sky and telling them you're switching! !


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I have one free hand while London sleeps on my chest. I'm shattered too. He woke up every hour last night and was making sucking noises. I gave in and fed him each time. He just cried and cried while getting his diaper changed and seemed like he was starving. He's just having a hard time trying to pass gas or poo and that doc just gave me some colic drops. He's not colicky, he's just hurting from gas pains :growlmad:. He's even having a hard time sleeping on me now, I hate to see him in pain :cry:.


----------



## ab75

Swt have you tried gently rubbing his tummy or moving his legs like he is cycling. I had to do that when the girls were babies as they were colicky and had trouble having a poo or passing wind xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I mainly use my phone when feeding too!

I'm having problems with lucy having wind too. I think it's because I have a fast let down so I can hear her gulping. I feel awful though when she's wiggling around in pain :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

BB I had virgin for about a year or so and they where really good, they do good deals and that's why I went with them in the first place.

I'm with sky now though (blame Scott) ;)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

ab75 said:


> Swt have you tried gently rubbing his tummy or moving his legs like he is cycling. I had to do that when the girls were babies as they were colicky and had trouble having a poo or passing wind xx

Yes I've tried everything. I had him lay on my legs and he passed a ton of gas. I was finally able to get him to sleep for 3 hours.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Maybe that's it Carly, the fast let down. When I pump I usually get most of my milk during the letdown.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had this problem with Aimee-Jo today. Her belly was so tight bless her but a belly massage did the trick. 

I never really had a problem with virgin when I was with them. 

That must of been sore Amanda. I'm tempted to use my neck support I use in the bath:haha: 

Glad you're home now Amy! 

I hope to god I get some decent sleep tonight. Aimee-Jo has slept ALL day, her feeds have been really short. Luckily shes been on for a good 40 minutes now but she's asleep while latched.

I can't want for the lochia to pass. It took 6 weeks with Jay :( x


----------



## ab75

Glad he is having a good sleep swt xx

Lol it was. Thats a good idea! !

Every time I think my lochia is gone it starts again. Went away for a day and back again yesterday. It is so annoying. 

Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mine has done the same. Also my uterus is still by my belly button, is that normal after a week? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UB mines still there and they've been checking my stomach constantly in hospital and they said it's fine and contracting down ok. X


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm so exhausted. Last night was horrible with London. He wouldn't fall asleep in his bed and only wanted to be held. He now keeps fighting being swaddled and won't lay down without it. DH blames me because of holding him most of the day, so we spend most of our time arguing. I eventually took baby, went to the living room and had myself a cry on the couch. What do I do with him? I'm so terrified of how he's going to be treated at daycare if he keeps on this way.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Swtpinkbabi said:


> I'm so exhausted. Last night was horrible with London. He wouldn't fall asleep in his bed and only wanted to be held. He now keeps fighting being swaddled and won't lay down without it. DH blames me because of holding him most of the day, so we spend most of our time arguing. I eventually took baby, went to the living room and had myself a cry on the couch. What do I do with him? I'm so terrified of how he's going to be treated at daycare if he keeps on this way.

He's a baby he's spent nine months inside of you, your doing nothing wrong he just wants to be close to his mummy. Don't be so hard on yourself :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Exactly what Amy said. He's used to your smell, your heartbeat and your voice. It's no wonder he wants to be in his Mummy's arms. 

Aimee-Jo wouldn't go down in her moses basket last night so I had her next to me in the bed and she slept fine the little madam, but again she's used to being close to me. Luckily I have a superking bed x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink your going to miss your cuddles when you have to go back to work so I say make the most of them :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies, I wish DH understood. 
How are you all getting on?


----------



## Ziggie

Pink you seem really frazzled... Are you feeling OK? Of you're feeling like things are getting on top of you, make sure you speak to someone about it. There's no shame and you don't want to develop any post partum depression. Keep on top of your emotional health. 

And my advice is stop trying to work out what to do, and just do what feels natural to you. At this age babies just want their needs met. Warmth, comfort, food, being held and being kept clean. There's no routine, there's no logic and you CAN NOT SPOIL A BABY. You need to tell your OH that. It's impossible. Up to the age of 3 your baby and child is working out how you respond to it and this is a very important time when their little personality is formed and their experiences form how they make and maintain relationships in the future. At this point in time all baby wants is for you to meet his needs. That's it. They don't want routine or rules. Relax and go with the flow :) if baby doesn't want to go down, hold them and cuddle them. It won't damage them. Actually the better you meet their needs, the more secure they will be and the more independent they will become, because they know they are loved and protected. 

Try not to worry :) you're doing a fabulous job.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :flower:

Hope your all ok.
We're going to register Lucy this morning :) then the midwife is coming this afternoon... fingers crossed lucy has gained weight. She feels like she has, she feels really chunky when I hold her now! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck with the midwife :D how much did Lucy weigh at the last visit?

Aimee-jo was 8lb 15oz then went down to 8lb 7oz and in 2 days put on another 5oz :lol: super milk! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck Carly! I'm sure she will be fine :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She went from 7 lb 15oz to 7 lb 6 oz. She hasn't been weighed since last Friday so fingers crossed it's a big gain :) xx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies.
I'm sure Lucy will have put lots of weight on Carly.

Frazer has just wanted cuddles and milk this morning again, sleeping in his pram now after the walk to nursery. The paths are just pure ice!!

How are you feeling Amy?

Swt, hope you had a better night last night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie's just been weighed, he's now 7lb 14oz so I'm pleased with that :)

I'm ok today thanks Amanda how are you? Xx


----------



## ab75

I'm ok thanks. Feeling a bit achey down below but I think it's with being on my feet all morning and trying to push the pram on icy paths on the way to nursery, should've taken the bloody car lol but I wanted Frazer to sleep in his pram xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't wait to get out and push the pram.

Oh god I'm so annoyed I've just had a txt off Scott's mum saying they all want to come and see Archie. I've only just got out of hospital AGAIN! so annoying, I've told her no not tonight it will have to be the weekend. I swear they all live in a different world.

I've told Scott I don't want his sister anywhere near Madeleine anyway as she called Madeleine a 'fucking winjing kid!' I couldn't beleieve it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's really good amy! I can't believe scotts sister said that! Amanda we walked about 4 miles the other day! I was so achey afterwards and I bled loads yesterday so I'm guessing it's because I overdid it on Wednesday.
Still waiting for the midwife! Lucy has just gone to sleep after being awake for about an hour so I can guarantee she'll turn up any minute!
it's my god sons birthday party tomorrow and my dad's birthday so I could have done with going out to get cards etc but ill probably have to go in the morning now :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like you over did it a bit Hun.

She never said it in front of me it was infront of Scott but of course Scott told me, she's 3 years old of course she's going to winje! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would have punched her! :growlmad:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not seen her yet BB. But I've told his mum I want her to stay away now. Bitch.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We just went for a walk to some shops at first but then decided to walk to my mums... I regretted it once I realised we had to walk back :rofl:

Jon's friends coming to meet lucy later and one of my bestfriend's gets to meet her tomorrow. She's so excited! Her baby girl is due in 5 weeks too :) xx


----------



## ab75

You're like me Carly, lol, I need to learn to take it easy a bit. I bleed more after I do too much too.
HV here just pulled up.........


----------



## Carlyp1990

Eeek! Good luck :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who are breastfeeding, have you introduced a dummy yet?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I used one the first 2 nights as she wouldn't sleep but didn't want to feed either but haven't used one since. Tried last night as she was so unsettled but she wouldn't have it xx


----------



## ab75

Thats a good weight gain Amy.

Frazer is 10lb 14oz now so HV is happy with that! !

OMG Amy, what a bitch. Does she not realise that all kids whinge?!. Would she say the same about Archie in a couple of years. 
What did Scotts mum say when you said you wanted his sister to stay away?

Enjoy your visitors Carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Thats a good weight gain Amy.
> 
> Frazer is 10lb 14oz now so HV is happy with that! !
> 
> OMG Amy, what a bitch. Does she not realise that all kids whinge?!. Would she say the same about Archie in a couple of years.
> What did Scotts mum say when you said you wanted his sister to stay away?
> 
> Enjoy your visitors Carly xx

Yay well done frazer! :)

Don't think Scott's mum was happy but it's tough crap I'm not having anyone speak about my daughter that way, Scott said the same Amanda, he told his mum unless she changes her attitude she can kiss goodbye to Archie as well, you just don't speak about children like that. She's such a cow! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

he's a great weight Amanda! 

I'm glad scotts standing up for madeleine amy! He sounds like a fab step dad :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

He's brilliant Carly I would be lost without him.

Their just in the kitchen baking right now while I catch up on eastenders with Archie lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon and katie have just been baking too :) 

I'm so annoyed the midwife still isn't here! The party is at 11 am tomorrow so I'll have to go out before that to buy something and be rushing around like mad :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

BB I have given Aimee-Jo a dummy. I really didn't want to but I was out and forgot her milk so I gave her the dummy just to sooth her until we got home. That's the only time I'll use one. With Jay I was paranoid and went mental when OH gave him one lol.

Amy that's awful that she said that. Children winje fgs :dohh:

OH is off back to work in a week, I am so scared of doing it by myself x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh carly I hate it when they can't give you a time!

Beckii you will be fine don't worry, it will all come naturally to you x


----------



## Carlyp1990

She phoned at 4:30 and said she came at 11:40 but got no answer. Then she said she would come on Monday instead.... then she turned up about 20 minutes later and said she was passing on her way home so thought she would just pop in. Lucys gone from 7 lb 6 oz to 8lb 3 oz in a week :) I'm so happy! Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad Scott stuck up for Madeleine!!

Well done Carly and Lucy!!

Do you not breastfeed when you are out beckii? You will be fine when oh goes back to work. You'll get in your own routine.

I'm not planning on using a dummy bb.

xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that's fabulous!!! Xx


----------



## ab75

ladies, have your baby's still got little swollen boobs? I asked HV today as frazers are still a little swollen but she said that was ok as its just oestrogen from when he was inside me? xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I no! I can't believe it... the midwife was in shock too :haha:xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

ab75 said:


> ladies, have your baby's still got little swollen boobs? I asked HV today as frazers are still a little swollen but she said that was ok as its just oestrogen from when he was inside me? xx

The midwife noticed lucys today, she said its abit of mastitis but it will go on its own just don't prod and poke them xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yes Amanda I noticed Archie's today when I was winding him x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah hasn't got boobs. I don't think he ever did :wacko:

Carly that's great to weight gain :happydance:

Just tried a dummy, he sucks twice then wretches!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie hates the dummy too. 

Tara is back at her local hospital ladies!! Wahooooo!!


----------



## ab75

Thanks for that Amy!! That is fantastic news xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's fab news!

I would breastfeed in public but I'm so worried about whst people would say, I was tge same with Jay. I was only out for all of half an hour so she didn't have to wait long. 

I was reading through my notes before and I'd actually lost 3000ml of blood not 1500, no wonder I was high dependency.

Aimee-Jo has bellyache. Apart from a massage and cycle movements what can I do to help her relieve it? X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg UB that's a crazy amount of blood to lose!

I was abit worried about bf in public but jon said if anyone says anything he'll tell them to fuck off lol. I only ever did it in public once with katie as I stopped bf at 5 weeks but im determined to make it work this time.

Is it just me or is anyone else dying to get their sex life back? I'd love to :sex: but im guessing I shouldn't until my stitches have dissolved :-( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Daddy have him a dummy and he took it! :dohh:

Carly no way! I'm not even slightly tempted! :lol: Hubby is desperate to though! If you've had stitches I would definitely wait until they are 100% healed. 

UB you really shouldn't worry what other people think. Have you heard of wearing vest underneath your top, pulling that down and your top up? Once baby is latched you can't see a thing and it looks like you are cuddling baby.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jesus Christ! Sex!! No bloody way!! :rofl:


----------



## ab75

I bought condoms the other day Carly as I am desperate to have sex lol. Think dh is a bit scared. Lol. He's been night shift anyway so I'll have to wait until next weekend! !

Beckii, I would love someone to say something to me if I was bf in public. Lol although I would probably be mega embarrassed. It is a law in Scotland that you can't ask someone to stop bf in public. With Zoe I was waiting for someone to say something so I could just say, phone the police!! Haha, just imagine how embarrassing that'd be!!!
Honestly though, bb is right, you shouldn't worry what other people think. 
I fed Frazer in pizza hut but just made sure I had my back to most people and I put a blanket over myself so that others wouldn't see anything. 
Going into town today so he'll be fed somewhere then too.
That is a crazy amount of blood to lose!! No wonder you need iron tablets!! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, I did sleep better last night and DH was helpful with London. At London's appointment today DH heard it from the doc that you can't spoil a baby that young, so I hope he realizes it now. Baby weighed 7lbs 1oz today and is 19inches long. He's still small for his age so maybe he'll take after his momma. DH is 6'1 so I don't know.

That's great news about Tara. I haven't tried bf in public yet, I always pack him a bottle. We also give him pacifiers but he doesn't really like them so spits them out.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink im glad you managed a better sleep :) 

Well I gave in last night and did side by side feeding and let lucy sleep with me. I was exhausted and she wouldn't settle for over an hour until I did that. After I put her in bed I managed pretty much 6 solid hours sleep because she just latched herself on when she wanted milk Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I did the ssme last night Carly, she sleeps so much better when she's next to me. I didnt hsve as much sleep unfortunately lol

If I'm out and she's screaming for her milk I'd obviously breastfeed her I wouldn't let her go hungry.

Midwife is meant to be coming today and I'm still bloody waiting. Grr! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Those midwives like to do things last minute don't they! Hope she turns up soon beckii x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's ridiculous I was told I'd get a call in the morning to let me know when they will come and I've not heard a thing. 

Are you ladies still finding yourself nodding off in the day? I can't find any motivation I'm so tired x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep I'm shattered beckki, Scott's off work tonight so he's doing the night feeds so hopefully I will get a bit more sleep.

Just put your feet up and snooze when you can your bound to feel tired xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here is Archie saying hello. Today is the most alert day we've had, he's been awake for over an hour :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hes adorable Amy!

I want to sleep but when OH goes back next week I won't have a chance to. I might have a nap soon though I can barely stay awake. OH didn't wake up last night to help me so hes had decent sleep x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awwww so cute Amy :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

He's so cute Amy!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon :wave:

Midwife didn't come at all yesterday she decided to turn up today! Aimee-Jo is up to 9lbs 1oz. Shes full of Jaydens cold bless her, we have saline drops for her so she can feed but shes feeling sorry for herself :( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's a great weigh gain beckki!! Hope she feels better soon though Hun.

Omg I've just been back in hospital my section scar opened up a bit at one end, luckily it's not infected but it's now got a special dressing on it and should heal it's self. The anti biotics I'm on for my previous infection luckily cover a lot lf infections anyway but the doc assured me it looks ok and apparently it's quite normal for them to open a little bit on the ends.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a nightmare, Amy. How long do they normally take to heal? 

I think I may pop into town tomorrow and get some brown hair dye, I fancy a change and my roots are horrendous again lol

I got Aimee-Jo a thin pramsuit today from Asda, she has 2 of those huge puffy ones but one's too small and the other too big! I'm so paranoid about her over heating! 

Also with those of you with little ones Jaydens age how are they walking with you next to the pram? I'm so nervous about going out on my own for the first time when OH goes back to work x


----------



## ab75

Aaawwww cute pic of Archie. He's gorgeous. Hopefully that'll be the last time you are in hospital for a while Amy. Apart from getting your tube out.

Frazers got the girls cold too Beckii. Its horrible hearing them so snuffly. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

It varies beckki, I was so terrified they where going to keep me in there. I'm sick to death of hospitals can't wait to get back to been me and running round after my babies.

I've not been out yet beckki so I can't answer that question but I'm sure you'll be Absolutly fine Hun x


----------



## ab75

Beckii I thought zara would be a nightmare but she's been good at holding on at the side of the pram.
Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy that sounds awful! Hope it heels soon :hugs:

Beckii katie just wants to push the pram with me but she's obviously a little bit older. I'm sure you'll be fine though Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Anyone else having problems putting baby down to sleep? Lucy will sleep fine but as soon as she's put in her bed she wakes and wants feeding again. It's exhausting! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Womb sounds Carly!! I can't reccomend it enough :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is the same way Carly. Last night she only wanted to comfort suck all night. Would not go to sleep in her bed at all.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed. He tends to lay on the floor when he can't get his own way. 

Aimee-Jo is the same yet she'll sleep fine next to me. She will sleep for hours in her moses basket in the day! Just put her down after being fast asleep and she's already moaning. So draining :( I need sleep. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thats how Riya is too Beckii. She will only sleep next to me at nights but during the day she sleeps fine in her rock n play sleeper. She will moan a little but its nothing like what she does at night if I put her in her sleeper.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I managed to keep her in her moses basket last night but ignoring her moans was horrible although they can be so annoying:lol: she woke up every 2 hours. Weirdly when the light was off she would winje and when I turned it on she stopped strsight away.. OH, Jay and Aimee-Jo are all still fast asleep, alright for some! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I tried the womb sounds but it didn't work amy :(
She will have a feed and fall asleep then as soon as I put her down she wakes up and wants more milk, then she drinks too much and gets wind, then she won't burp but wants more milk and can't drink it because she has wind and it's a vicious circle :-( xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Have you tried expressing at bedtime? I gave Aimee-Jo 2 1/2oz in a bottle and she wanted more. She would of fallen asleep in the boob and probably not of had the 2 1/2oz extra. I didnt want to use bottles but I ordered some breastflow bottles and they are brilliant. The flow is just like a breast x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly sorry your having a tough time of it Hun. Archie is a guzzler too and if I don't break him off half way through the feed for a wind he will get really windy and uncomfortable. 

Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Once she's asleep and settled she's fine but its getting her to settle in the first place. Its literally just that last feed at night. She's just happily slept in her moses basket for 2 hours though! I'll persevere for a little longer but if she still won't settle then ill try expressing xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya takes regular standard nipples in her bottles and she has no problems with switching from breast to bottle. She does love to sleep while at the breast though. We have adopted that as our nightly routine. I like snuggling with her while I sleep too :cloud9:. 

Just a question but how do you get a nipple to flow like a breast?


----------



## brunettebimbo

UniqueBeauty said:


> I managed to keep her in her moses basket last night but ignoring her moans was horrible although they can be so annoying:lol: she woke up every 2 hours. Weirdly when the light was off she would winje and when I turned it on she stopped strsight away.. OH, Jay and Aimee-Jo are all still fast asleep, alright for some! X

Elijah does this with the light too :lol: Little monkeys!

Carly Elijah has been like that, it does seem to be getting better though. I found a warm bath before bed seems to help. Have you tried Infacol?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Whats Infacol?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It helps with wind, griping pain etc. Can be used from birth. 

Carly if you decide to use it it is on offer in Asda. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you know if the US has it? What is it made of? Right now all I am using is TummyCalm.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Im not sure sorry. This is their website - https://www.infacol.co.uk

Urgh just tried to ring tax credits to see if we are entitled to anything now, went through all the voice commands just to be told they are busy and can't take my call right now :growlmad:


----------



## Kiwiberry

It looks like UK only. I wonder what the US version is. 
I feed Riya with the Dr. Brown's bottles and it seems to help at least a little with the colic. 

I hate calling government places and going through all of that. I tried calling the local Social Security office the other day and it did the same thing for me only they would not answer the phone instead of being hung up on. It's like they might as well not have a phone....


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm going to get some today BB, hopefully it will help :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Breastflow is the only feeding system that requires both suction and compression, just like breast feeding. The teat is designed to mimic the breast so baby can latch on and to encourage the same mouth and tongue position as breast feeding. The double teat system requires both suction and compression, just like breast feeding and baby controls the flow of milk. 

I'm going to have to get Aimee-Jo some gripe water. She has terrible trapped wind. She projectile vomited this afternoon I've never seen anything like it apart from in the movies! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bought gripe water but it says it can't be used for the first 4 weeks. I could have sworn it was from newborn when I had Tristan!

Finally got somewhere with the tax office, I've been on hold 10 minutes so far but it beats being cut off I guess! Thank goodness the 0345 number is free from my mobile!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That makes sense UB, thanks! 

I am lucky Riya has no problem with the Dr. Browns bottles / standard nipples. We did have to use ultra preemie for awhile until about a week ago, but that was just because of the breathe / suck / swallow reflex. She would choke sometimes from taking in too much milk at once. She seems to be doing super with the standard nipples though. We only feed her at max 2 bottles a day so I am not too worried about her changing how she uses her mouth. Especially since the vitamin bottles won't last forever. 

Here is what we use for Riya: https://tummycalm.com/about-us.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been on hold 29 minutes so far......... :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Don't they have a "call you when ready" option?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope :growlmad: 39 minutes and still going is taking the piss!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That really sucks :(.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I called last week and they answered within 10 minutes. I called at about 9 am though xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They just answered and it took 1 minute. Yep, literally ONE minute! They didn't even tell me if we are entitled to anything just that they would send a new award notice out.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh dear! At least you've done it now though! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep :) Have you heard back yet?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tax credits are a nightmare. I've just ordered a claim form online as it takes too long to get through via the phone.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just couldn't be bothered with filling in loads of info that they already have. 
I'm not even sure if we are entitled to anything but figured it was worth a shot!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I thought everyone is entitled to child tax credits depending on how much they earn? 
I was on hold with them for 35 minutes and the call itself took 3 minutes lol

Thanks BB I ended up giving her cool boiled water which helped x


----------



## Carlyp1990

They just updated my claim and said I'll get my new letter with entitlement in the post. I'll know tomorrow if it's been sorted or not because that's my usual tax credits day. Stupid thing is Jon's moving in soon (jjust got a few debts to sort first) so ill have to do a whole new claim!

Just been and got some info col so fingers crossed for a better night.

Ladies what's your bleeding like? I thought mine had stopped as ill have a full day without any then all of a sudden ill get some cramping in the left hand side of my lower abdomen and a gush of bright red blood... its driving me mad :-( 
Also excuse the tmi but anyone got any experience of piles and how to get rid of them? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

No beckki not everyone is entitled to them.

Carly my bleeding stopped and started again so I've no idea if it's a period or bleeding from birth. But I have days where I don't bleed at all then it comes back, very annoying!
I've no advice on the piles though sorry Hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly mine did that for a while. I was in Asda and had to change 3 times just because I kept gushing!

I don't think I've bled now for about 4 days. 

I had piles too, I think I still have internal ones because, sorry TMI, but it hurts to go to the toilet, it's like a really sharp pain. I have Anusol but I'm rubbish at using it!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun. Sounds like the bleading might be normal then... its just super annoying!

How are you feeling now hun? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

BB I've just got some anusol from asda. I thought I was ok until after I went to the toilet the other day and they seemed to be worse again :-( hopefully they'll go soon! That's more uncomfortable than my stitches were! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carlyp1990 said:


> Thanks hun. Sounds like the bleading might be normal then... its just super annoying!
> 
> How are you feeling now hun? Xx

I'm ok thank you I'm just waiting to find out what they want to do with my kidney because putting a stent in will be too difficult so looks like they'll remove it, either way I wish they'd hurry and do it so I can get back to normal xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

For the piles I used boots hemorrhoid cream. 

I got my backdate for her tax credits today and I applied last week, don't nornally get them until a Friday.

I thought my bleeding was beginning to stop but it's started again. I can't wait to not have to wear a pad, they're so irritating x


----------



## ab75

My bleeding seems to stop then gushes again. Was red yesterday. I thought it was my period come early but back to lochia today.
Hope you get your kidney sorted out soon Amy xx


----------



## Ziggie

Best thing for piles is proctosedyl ointment and suppositories. Need to get it from docs or you can buy it on online pharmacy site (but more expensive I think). The over the counter stuff is rubbish. 

Fatty little monkey here is thriving. 9lb 14oz on last weigh in last week!!! She's so squidgy, love her <3 

I haven't had any days when I haven't bled yet! Hoping it won't last too much longer, but I read up to 6 weeks is still normal.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well last night was terrible!
Had a perfect day but when I tried to put her down for bed it all just went downhill. Bathed her at 6:30 then fed her and tried to put her in her moses basket at 7:30 and she just wouldn't settle at all. eventually I gave in at 11 and put her in bed with me and she literally fed all night! Me and jon keep snapping at each other when shes streaming because none of us can settle her :-(.
she's been unsettled this morning too but seems fine now. I'm clueless as to what to do when she's like that :-( xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: carly. sorry you had a bad night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hugs Carly wish I had some advice for you xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just spoken to the star buddies breastfeeding lady again and she thinks it sounds like colic. She said to see how things are and maybe talk to the HV about getting something better than infacol to help her.
She's so settled during the day and is like a dream baby but come bedtime it's like a switch is flicked xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

When do you see the health visitor Hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Not for another 2 weeks but I could always ring her if needed. Hopefully she'll start to settle soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Might be worth giving her a quick call she may be able to prescribe you something to settle her xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya gets like that at night too, she will only stop crying if I am holding her. Not even OH or MIL can calm her down from holding her. Also she only settles down when I lay in bed with her if I am trying to sleep at night. She will comfort suck and fall asleep like that for hours sucking the whole time in her sleep. It could be colic, but honestly I think she just wants Mommy's attention. You know best tho, good luck Carly!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Even my attention won't calm her down for a while though. I'm trying to take each night as it comes but im starting to dread bedtime :-( the crazy thing is she will happily stay settled downstairs until 10pm If I leave her but if I take her upstairs all hell breaks loose :-( oh well tonight's another night xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry you had a bad night Carly. I remember having a couple of nights like that with Jayden :hugs: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope tonight is better for you Carly :hugs:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well tonight seems to be going abit better. She's fast asleep on me at the minute. I'm thinking it could just be a growth spurt but because she's having trouble with her wind she's finding it hard to settle and feed. Hopefully she won't kick off when I take her to bed later! Xx


----------



## ab75

good luck carly xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fingers crossed Carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Carly! I hope she does well for you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How was last night Carly?

Aimee-Jos finally getting her wind up but shes quite sicky today. 

On the way back from taking Jayden to nursery the bloody pram nearly blew over! The wind was so strong x


----------



## Carlyp1990

It all went downhill again :-(
We went upstairs at 11pm and she woke up. I fed her but she wouldn't settle at all. I tried everything until gone 1 am when I put her next to me in bed and she was fine. The only problem is she feeds all night but dribbles milk everywhere So we wake up in a wet patch! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

UB I nearly lost the pram this morning too. Jon's going in the car to collect katie Thankfully! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry you had such bad luck with her last night Carly. I will say though, it's kinda cute that she dribbles lol. Riya does the same thing when she falls asleep at the breast next to me.

Speaking of Riya, she just woke up! Need to go tend to her.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh Carly I'm so sorry you had another bad night :( 
I really hope things get better for you soon xx


----------



## ab75

sorry you had another rough night carly.

i just almost lost my pram taking zoe to nursery too, trying to hang onto pram and zara lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh no :( perhaps spending some of the day upstairs may help? 

Aimee-Jo was awake a lot of the day yesterday and she slept 11-3 for me. Thats the longest shes slept for at night. 

I had a check to see how I was healing before down below, I think some of my stitches have come out. I can see it and the area stings.. Its at the start of the perineum and vagina iykwim :shrug: 

OH took the car to get Jayden too, it seems to have died down now though x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Get your midwife to call round beckii and check your stitches, Usually they discharge you from midwifery care at day 10 but your allowed to call them up until day 28 (this is what I'm doing) and my midwife is coming out tomorrow to check my scar and stitches. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh really? I didn't know that. I'm going to see how they are for a couple of days and if there's no change I'll give them a ring. I only have the hospitals number though not my midwife x


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that. I'm going to see how they are for a couple of days and if there's no change I'll give them a ring. I only have the hospitals number though not my midwife x

I never knew that either beckki until my midwife called me the other day and explained she was going to keep me with her until day 28 due to everything that's been going on with my infection and my scar opening a bit, I said to her I thought we got discharged at day ten and she said in most cases you do but we are always here night and day until day 28. 

Call the hospital and ask for the community midwives number I'm sure she would be happy to come have a look at your stitches :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've always had mine past day 10! :lol: First time because of my stitches and this time because of Elijahs jaundice. 

Is there a smell at all? Green?


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's fine upstairs during the day. We've been up for a nap earlier and she slept for 2 hours in her cot while I got in bed. I'm clueless :-( I really don't want her in bed with me but it seems I have no choice. Last night I even tried bring her back downstairs and putting her in her bouncy chair but she still just screamed!
Oh well it can't last forever can it xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sounds like a nightmare Carly :( 

Theres no smell or colour, just looks like a stitch that's loose inside the vagina. :blush:

Everything is still a little tender down there when I'm sat down or walking, almost like a bruise. If nothing has changed next week I will give the hospital a ring x


----------



## ab75

Hope you have a better night carly.

Beckii, have you been doing too much? 
I was tender down there the other day but I had walked to tesco, nursery and clinic xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii could it be that your stitches are Dissolving before the tear has Healed?

Fingers crossed for a better night tonight. She's had a fussy hour but now she's having a good feed and has fallen asleep so I'm going to try and move her upstairs when she unlatches xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck Carly!

Aimee-Jo is having a fussy hour tonight, just waiting for her to fall asleep then she decides to poop :dohh: 

I have been walking a lot and carrying things with some weight so that may be the reason. I've been trying to get used to everything again with OH going back Friday afternoon x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies I just love breastfeeding. If it was not for BF, we would not be able to nurse our babies in bed and fall asleep with them! I was talking with OH earlier today and we both agreed that its great that we have a 100% way of getting her to go to sleep. Where as if we had formula fed that would not be the case for sure.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Last night I decided not to put her in her cot. She just came straight into bed with me and slept fine. We went up at 10ish and then she slept all night just latching on when she wanted and I got up at 7:30 and she stayed in bed with jon until 8:30.
Co sleeping wasn't part of the plan but if it's the only way my gorgeous little lady will settle then I don't mind :) she just loves her mummy and wants me close.
suzy I love bf too! I love our little bond already :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Co-sleeping was not part of the plan for us either. We actually did not have a plan lol. It seems to work for Riya though. Whatever works for our babies right?


----------



## ab75

I don't know how you ladies manage to feed and sleep, I would be petrified of squashing Frazer or him overheating or falling off the bed. I force myself to sit upright and feed lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda I have no choice! if I didn't then I wouldn't sleep. when lucy is having her fussy time in the evening then she won't feed with me holding her but will feed if I lay with her! She struggles and pulls away load's if i'm holding but lying down shes fine! Like I say I'd much prefer to feed her and put her to in her cot and I will keep trying but at the moment she just like to be close to me at nighttime.
I moved her to her cot at 2:30 and she was sounds asleep until about 2 minutes later!
I've just popped her in her pram wide awake though and she's gone to sleep fine, with katie playing and the dryer on aswell. She's a stubborn little monkey at night! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have a california king size bed and I have her sleep on the inside. She sleeps curled up in my arms and I make sure her head is tilted away from me. Somehow I always manage to wake up and check on her all the time. I can't describe it but its like my body knows whats going on even in my sleep lol. It helps that I am a very light sleeper too.


----------



## ab75

I wasn't criticizing, just amazes me thats all. I am a light sleeper too and always hear the girls and frazer.

Frazer is like that during the day, if I put him in his moses basket awake he won't settle. Have to let him fall asleep on me first then put him in xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's ok lol, I was just explaining .


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I ended up putting Aimee-Jo in with me at 4:30, I was too tired to sit up. I'm quite lucky at the moment though because she sleeps every 2-3 hours at night in her moses basket. 

Do you find when you're feeding them when co sleeping that milk comes out of their nose? It happens to Aimee-Jo every time :shrug:

I'm thinking of trying a waist shaper to help my tummy muscles tighten again, this jelly belly has GOT to go! :haha: x


----------



## Ziggie

I can't feed her if I'm laying on my side. Well I can, but it's awkward and she gulps in too much air! I tend to lay her across my chest and she feels laying down that way! So lazy....!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB, I have Riya's head tilted up a bit laying on my arm. I think this helps so milk does not come out her nose instead of laying her flat. I started doing this for her reflux since I need to keep her head and chest elevated when she eats.


----------



## Ziggie

Well my baby now weighs 10lb 9.5oz and is on the 91st percentile! Chunk :D


----------



## ab75

Well done zig xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Zig your doing a fab job!

I haven't noticed milk coming out Lucys nose beckii. 

I need to get rid of my jelly belly too! I never fully got rid of it after katie but it's awful so need to tone up this time. I just don't like exercise and enjoy eating junk food too much :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Co-sleeping scares me too Amanda but I totally understand why people do it. :)

Elijah has gained 1lb in 8 days! He's now 8lb 8oz!


----------



## 0203

I got Henry weighed today too. He is now 10lbs a whole 3lbs from birth weight.

Sometimes Henry swallow a his sick Does anyone else's baby do this? It must be horrible.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep Elijah does it!

Forgot to say, he went for 9th centile to 25th :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can't wait to see how much Aimee-Jo has put on, I wont know until the 3rd. 
OH is going back to work today (no idea how long for) I'm so scared! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I unsubscribed from this thread :( I'm making a habit of doing that.

Beckki you'll be fine I'm sure, when will he be back again? Xx


----------



## ab75

You'll be fine beckii xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

You will do great Beckii! :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm more nervous about going out on my own, I still haven't got a buggy board. I assume OH's gone for 2 weeks but who knows, he didn't say. He did say if things get too stressful then I can give him a call and he'll come back.

I'm confused as to what to do as a routine. Jay goes to bed at 6:30 but I have to lay with him.. I don't want to leave Aimee-Jo on her own downstairs so I'll have to put her in her cot that's in Jays bedroom.. then there's the bath times and I've been all over the place in the mornings before nursery. After 16 days I thought I would of got a little routine but I don't :shrug: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckki we don't have much of a routine really, I'm lucky that Madeleine will settle herself after a story so bedtimes are usually quick. I think it's just something that takes time to work out, if I'm bathing Madeleine I usually lay Archie in his basket in my room and get Madeleine washed etc. You'll probably just experiment a few ideas and you'll find what works best for you Hun. Xx


----------



## ab75

Beckii on the nights that I have to put the 3 kids to bed myself, if frazer is sleeping I leave him in his basket. The other night he was awake so I just sat on the edge of zara's bed and fed him. The girls like us to sit with them for a couple of minutes after their story but usually fall asleep quickly. 
Dh goes to work at 530 tonight and zara is tired and crabbit so I'm not looking forward to bedtime tonight. Lol.
When I first let zoe walk beside zara in the pram I got her to hold onto the pram but she also had a little rucksack on with a parent strap attached that I had on my wrist just in case she did try to run away xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I gave Jay his bath and put Aimee-Jo in her basket by my door, just the bedtime to go now, fingers crossed. I'm taking Jay up at 7:30 tonight though as he had his dinner late.

I was looking at those Amanda, he has reins but if they don't work I might try the bag. If I get brave I might take a walk to my Nans tomorrow! x


----------



## ab75

Well done. Told you you'd be fine.
I'm cheating bedtime tonight lol. We all have our pj's on and are in my bed watching mr bean. Frazer has just been fed so he's sleeping in my arms. Hopefully zara will either fall asleep or go to bed when it finishes at 7.

Beckii if zara starts mucking about and not holding onto frazers pram I just ask if she can hold on as I need help to push it. I'm sure Jayden will be fine. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We have no routine yet either. Jon's back at work on Sunday so ill be able to get some routine back then. I know I can do bedtime on my own and I know I can get katie and myself and lucy ready in the morning to take katie to nursery so I'm not too worried.
By the time oh comes back you'll wonder how you cope with him around :haha:

We've been making the most of Jon's last few days off so we've been to the zoo today! It was freezing cold but it was worth it :) Lucy wanted feeding so we went to the little cafe that also has a soft play area so jon and katie went and played while I fed lucy. I'm getting more confident feeding in public now :) Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats fab carly. Once you have fed in public for the first time it is easy after that.

Thats my 3 sleeping. Don't think I'll manage to stay awake for eastenders lol xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thats fab Carly! I'm still expressing for when I'm out. 

Bedtime was different, Jay fell asleep on the sofa so I just had to catry him up no messing around. 

I say to Jayden do you want to get squashed?! And he holds my hand lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done Carly!! My cousins gf was breast feeding in costa coffee yesterday and a couple was sat across from her and the fella told his gf to move away and they both moved tables!! Absolutely disgusting!! X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's shocking. That's why I'm too scared to do it in public. I don't understand how it's okay for girls to walk around with their ass cheeks hanging out their shorts and boobs hanging out yet a woman feeding her child the most natural way is so frowned upon x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know beckki really pisses me off! Don't be scared to do it, if anyone so much as frowned at you tell them to fuck off. It's the most natural thing in the world x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would have just smiled. Make them feel bad :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today is going to be one of those days, Elijah woke up extra last night because he was sleepy yesterday and hardly fed so I'm tired, Tristan woke up at 6, Elijah then weed and poo'd in our bed so I had to change it and Tristan is crying constantly about anything and everything because he is tired! Hubby is going out at noon to watch football with the lads from work so will probably roll in at stupid o'clock. I can see tears being shed by the end of today!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've fed in public a few times now and not had any looks or comments that I've noticed. 
I had abit of progress last night, Lucy went in her moses basket for 2 hours! I was exhausted and we went upto bed at 8:30 after I'd already been asleep on the sofa for an hour!
Kian if I was you I'd just have a pj day :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like your getting somewhere slowly but surely Carly :)

Oh Kian, I agree with Carly stay in your pyjamas and just relax all day :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Little Lucy smiles :cloud9:
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20150131_102151_zpsvse8f72z.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god!! How beautiful is she??? Wish I could give her a squish :) :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are meeting my friend and her girls. Her husband is watching the football too. We are going to a local play area, then home to watch a film with popcorn then McDonalds for tea. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

So cute Carly :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh that sounds good fun Kian!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning Suzy how are you?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Doing great here :). How are you and Archie doing Amy?


----------



## Mummy to be x

We are good thanks Hun. Archie's growing too fast though :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know what you mean :(. A couple more weeks and Riya will be too big for her NB clothes.
It is so bitter sweet. It might even be sooner than 2 weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it's so scary!

Are you still ttc?


----------



## Kiwiberry

NTNP atm, OH doesnt want another baby so soon. We are probably going to wait until at least April - June before actually TTC. This month with AF being delayed was just a scare.

I would love to get pregnant again. I just want to honor what OH wants as well. I want us both to be ready for it.

Are you planning to have any more babies Amy?


----------



## Mummy to be x

That makes sense Suzy :)

Yeah I want two more but at the moment I won't be ttc until Archie's about 1 year old as I've been through the mill after this pregnancy it definitely hasn't been an easy ride lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww :hugs:.

I want you ladies to be there through my second pregnancy and my third if I decide to go any further than 2 babies! 

Now that you have had your boy and your girl will you be going team yellow next time? I always thought it would be fun to be team yellow but I only want to do it when I have my boy or its my 3rd pregnancy lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy I don't think I could ever stay team yellow I'm not strong enough i
I would cave at some point! :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

:rofl: That's how I might feel too when it comes down to it Mommy! I think team yellow is wishful thinking for me haha....


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Morning ladies, hope all is well with you and your kiddos. We finally took family photos yesterday as we wanted to get some of London while he was little.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly, Lucy is so cute with her big smile. 
I have to say ladies I still don't have a routine. When DH goes to work in the mornings Im still in bad shaped. Most days I don't get to eat until after noon and London always wakes as if he knows I'm eating. I'm more forgetful now than I was during pregnancy, I was so busy yesterday I didn't even eat. We went out for lunch after photos and I fed London before we left. As soon as they brought my food to the table, baby boy was screaming his head off from under his car seat cover. I was so upset because I didn't want him out with the crowd in the place but he wanted to eat again. Needless to say, I didn't get to. Spent the rest of the day taking care of business and then getting home and feeding him again. I finally got to go get some rest and leave him with daddy. Didn't eat anything myself until 12am this morning. I'm so hungry....


----------



## Kiwiberry

London is way too adorable!! :cloud9: 
Sorry you are having a rough go of it Pink. I hope things start to settle into a routine soon and you get some food!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy you've got to be strong willed to stay team yellow haha!

Oh my London is beautiful!!!!


----------



## ab75

Omg London is sooooo cute. And how adorable is Lucy with her big smile. Gorgeous babies ladies!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

So do you ladies babies ever wheez when they are eating or after eating?


----------



## 0203

Gorgeous babies ladies! 

I was team yellow for Henry It was tough going at times but it was an amazing feeling looking at him with DH once he was born. 

I have no routine either! Henry has been a lot more fussy than usual and a lot more sleepy. I hope it's just a growth spurt Because I miss my happy alert boy. He's gone back to pretty much just eating and sleeping where before he would be spend on an hour or two awake between feeds and sleeping


----------



## Ziggie

We stayed team yellow. It was so special having the other half tell me just after she was born <3 made it worth the wait.


----------



## 0203

I wanted DH to tell me but in the end we sort of just looked together then looked at each other and cried we have a boy! I can't decide (not that I have to yet) If I would stay team yellow next time around.


Straight after writing to my last post Henry stayed awake and happy after his feed. He is currently being cute with DH. It's the first time he has seen him awake and not crying or eating In a couple of days!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy I can't say I've noticed Archie wheezing x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Read 3 pages and can't remember whst I was going to say :dohh:

Just given Aimee-Jo her bath while Jays in bed, this isn't AS hard as I thought it would be. I did take him out today, he was good. He did run off when I told him not to but we were on a green area with no roads so I pretended I was going back the other way and he came back. 

London and Lucy are adorable, I can't believe how much hair she has Carly! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Amy. I think it might be part of Riya's reflux. I am going to talk about it at her next appointment.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds a good idea Suzy :)

Well done beckii new you'd be fine :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :) I love her little smiles!

Jon noticed today that when she's crying if he just moves her towards me then she stops, then when he moves her away she starts screaming again :rofl: he said shes broken! I love the little bond we have already though :)

I don't want to jinx things but she in her moses basket upstairs again and has been for 30 minutes so far :)

Suzy sometimes Lucy will make a wheezing noise after she's been fed but it's usually when she still has wind to bring up.

Beckii we told you you would be fine! I had to bath both girls this morning. Id just put katie in the bath and then I went to change lucys nappy and she had exploded everywhere! So I had to fill the baby bath and get her clean too.

Jon's back at work tomorrow :-( it's going to be so strange without him Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great Carly, did she stay in there? 

Jayden has got bloody conjunctivitis again as well as a cold so he won't be going to nursery tomorrow! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly how was your night??

Oh no poor Jayden :( I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## Carlyp1990

She woke at 10:30, it took me until 12 to get her to settle again And that was in bed with me again. She fed again at 1:30ish But I just left her in with me, I was too tired to battle with her!
Jon's at work so I'm going to try and get an early night so then if i'm struggling o get her to settle in her moses basket at least I will have had a bit of sleep.

Sorry about Jayden beckii. Fingers crossed he'll be better soon xx


----------



## ab75

hope Jayden feels better soon xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, hopefully salt in water will help it. The school have a list of illnesses thst the kids have at the nursery. Theres conjunctivitis, head lice, impetigo, chicken pox, diarrhea AND slapped cheek:dohh: 

I ended up having Aimee-Jo in with me at 3ish again, I was so tired x


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's so hard when your tired isn't it beckii? I struggle to keep my eyes open while feeding if i'm sat up so the safest option for us is definitely lying down xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah any movement or sound from her wakes me anyway. I'd rather be led down than her rolling out of my arms because I've drifted off x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my god beckki probably safer to keep him away for a week or so xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well the first night with jon back at work has been a success so far :)
I put lucy in her moses basket awake at 7 while I sorted katie, I fully expected her to start screaming. I read katies story and then when I went back to lucy she was fast asleep. She's still asleep now :) I'm enjoying it while it lasts xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yay Lucy :happydance:

I have the grouchy baby tonight lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope you have a good night Carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! (since its morning where you are) :wave:

Riya was very clingy tonight. She would only fall asleep if she laid in bed and comfort nursed with me. She finally settled in her rock n play after she passed out for the 2nd time. Not sure how long this is going to last lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies, she slept until 10 then I fed her and put her back in her moses basket awake and she went back to sleep. OH woke her at 11:30 by accident though and she wouldn't settle so came into bed with me.

How were your nights ladies?

Morning suzy :) xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Glad Lucy is starting to settle Carly. 

Frazer always has a time each night when he is up for an hour or two, feeding, waiting to wind, nappy change, feed again. Any other feed he goes straight back down. Lol hope he gets out of that habit soon xx


----------



## 0203

Henry was up every hour and a half throughout the night. Knew Our run of 8 days where he only got up once was going to end. It's my Birthday Today so he obviously wanted me to spend as much time as possible awake to enjoy it!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy Birthday 0203!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday :)

Sorry I've missed so much, I'm struggling to get on BnB as much and then when I get time I'm so tired! :lol:

How is everyone?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning lovely ladies.

Carly I'm glad things are getting better Hun.

My nights are ok Archie only wakes twice so not bad at all xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same as Elijah Amy. I can still be awake 30-45minutes though with feeding and changing. Sometimes even longer if he's sick on his PJs etc.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep the changes of nappies and clothes take time :haha:


----------



## ab75

Frazer is usually only up twice too.
Happy birthday 0203 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy birthday Hun!! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is up sometimes 2 sometimes 3 times a night. I have to change her clothes so often its crazy! I love it though :cloud9:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy Birthday :D

Aimee-Jo is good at night it's just me that gets too tired and lazy to sit up and feed so every night around 3ish she comes in with me. Naughty mummy.

I kept Jay off nursery today, his eyes are so gunky bless him.

I've been looking at some waist shapers to get back into shape and I'm so excited to get it, it gives you this amazing hourglass shape and it holds all your flab in :haha: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy Birthday 0203!!
Hope Jay gets better soon Becki. 
London wakes 2-3 times a night also but he will go back in his bed and sleep. It's just the day time that is so hard with him. He's asleep on me right now after a bout of hiccups kept him awake earlier. Ugh, he had some earlier that woke him an hour after I put him down. I think his comfort nursing makes him over feed:shrug:. I had been worried about his poop being green for the past week in a half so I started only giving him one breast every feed over 4 hours and then switching. He finally started having yellow poos again on Friday. Now yesterday they went back to green... Who knew I'd be a diaper watcher, if my mom or DH changes him they always tell me the color :haha:. I can't believe its almost time to go back to work, I'm going to miss him:cry:.


----------



## 0203

Thanks for all the birthday messages. Henry has been really grizzly today, he has so much trouble with his wind :( I feel a bit bad that my first birthday as a mummy has been quite difficult, off to a little party at my mums now though and I bet Henry turns into the happiest little baby again. Nobody believes me when I say he has difficult days

Pink. I asked my midwife and a breastfeed support worker about green poops and they both said that they are pretty normal or it could be something you ate. Apparently the hind/foremilk think is pretty unusual and it's when the poops are green and frothy. I always have to double check with DH what Henry's nappies look like though!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy birthday 0203 :) hope you enjoy yourself at your mums xx

I think lucy wakes twice a night but since shes in with me she sorts herself or I just pop my nipple in her mouth and go back to sleep... im such a bad mummy :haha: she wakes for the day at about 6:45 aand will usually be awake for an hour or 2 then 

Lucy has been so grumpy and unsettled today. I don't know if I've eaten something that's upset her but she was being sick this morning and it was like water... completely clear. She's not slept well either, normally she will sleep for around 2 hours after each feed but she's been catnapping alot today. Fingers crossed she's her happy self again tomorrow xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aimee-Jo has been grizzly too. Must be something in the air!

I wanted to get a bath so badly tonight but its too late, I want to watch the repeat of big brother. I managed to bath both kids at the same time tonight:happydance: I don't know what I was so worried for x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I knew you'd be fine :)
Iv had a bath, lucy was fed at 7 and has been asleep on the sofa since. It's the best sleep she's had all day so hopefully she'll be abit more settled afterwards xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :)

Hope you all had good night's. 
Lucy slept in her moses basket until 1:30 ish :happydance: then she came in with me. katie got up at 6:30 so I put lucy back in her moses basket and shes still asleep! She's getting so much better. I think she just needed to get used to the world and felt safest with mummy :) xx


----------



## ab75

Morning!

That's good Carly. Glad Lucy is starting to settle.

xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She woke at 8 so I got her changed, fed her and we took katie to nursery and she still asleep now. She seemed so happy this morning though. Was giving me loads of massive smiles :)

Had a phone call from my dad saying my grandma's been taken to hospital again :-( I wish I could do something for her.

Do you ladies use baby monitors? We bought a video one but it didn't work properly so iv returned it this morning. I don't think we'll be buying another though... we can hear her fine from downstairs anyway xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay!!! Sounds like Lucy is getting much better Carly xx


----------



## ab75

Hope your gran is ok.

I use a baby monitor and movement mat once they move from moses basket to cot. I don't use them just now as Frazer is in the same room as me, moses basket is downstairs during the day and I take it upstairs at night xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no Carly I'm sorry to here that I'm keeping everything crossed she will be ok xx

I've not got a monitor yet as I take Archie up with me but once he goes up before me I will be buying one xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave: 

I use a baby monitor Carly. Riya stays downstairs with OH and I in the bottom floor. It would be considered a basement but its not underground. It's like our own mini apartment except no kitchen. Anyway, sometimes I leave Riya in her little rock n play next to our bed. When she is in there she is usually sleeping and I don't want to wake her to take her upstairs when I need to go up and make food or other things. The monitor I use is the summer infant dual monitor. I wanted to have two receivers just in case. 

Sorry to hear about your grandma Carly. I hope she is better soon! 

I am so jealous, I keep hearing people say their baby is smiling all the time (same age as Riya's adjusted age) and I have yet to see any smiles from her :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy I've had no smiles yet. Don't worry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: Well I am glad I am not the only one! (not glad that Archie has not given you smiles though)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've had 'windy smiles' they will do me for now :haha:


----------



## 0203

No smiles here either! Apart from windy ones and when he is asleep


----------



## Kiwiberry

I barely even get those :cry:. All I get is cute little looks that make me think she is smiling on the inside lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Afternoon!

No smiles here yet either but like Amy said the windy ones count for me :haha: 

Aimee-Jo has been weighed today, shes 10lbs 1oz :D I was asked if I wanted to work for them as a breastfeeding support worker. I didn't know what to say :haha:

I hope shes okay Carly and thats good news about Lucy:D x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oooh beckii that sounds good! Are you going to do it? Will you get paid? Tell me to piss off if you like :rofl: xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii that's what I wanted to do but I have to wait for training :-( I've been waiting for about 6 months now!
smanage till no news on my grandma other than she stable but will need chest x rays again Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have no idea Amy, I didn't even think to ask I was just so shocked she offered I went speechless :rofl: 

Do you do it through college Carly? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

No its just a short training course through sure start but I'd just missed a course in my area so I have to wait until they do it again xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carlyp1990 said:


> She woke at 8 so I got her changed, fed her and we took katie to nursery and she still asleep now. She seemed so happy this morning though. Was giving me loads of massive smiles :)
> 
> Had a phone call from my dad saying my grandma's been taken to hospital again :-( I wish I could do something for her.
> 
> Do you ladies use baby monitors? We bought a video one but it didn't work properly so iv returned it this morning. I don't think we'll be buying another though... we can hear her fine from downstairs anyway xx

What do they think is wrong? I hope she is ok. 

We have monitors, we used them for ages with Tristan.


----------



## Carlyp1990

She has emphysema quite badly but she couldn't breathe this morning so my grandad had to phone an ambulance for her. She's home now thankfully, her potassium levels were low.
We never really used the monitors we had for katie either tbh so I don't think we'll bother this time.

Lucy has been asleep for the past 2 hours. I just got her put of her pram so I can give her a quick feed before I bath her but she's not even opened her eyes! I can guarantee she'll want feeding when I'm putting katie to bed! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad your gran is home Carly, that must be a relief for you :hugs: x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aw I'm glad shes home Carly. 

I'm not using monitors as shes always in the room with me. Only time she isn't is when I'm putting Jayden to bed but I keep the doors open, onlt if shes asleep mind. I can hear her now making her urrrrrrrh noises lol can't quite put that into text but you get my drift :rofl:

I _might_ look into it thanks Carly. Breastfeeding has gone so well both times x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol at the urrrrrrhh noises! I definitley know what you mean :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

How did your appointment go amy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awful, the consultant I've been seeing is an absolute arse so I've told them I want referring to a different one, he said I need a scan on my kidney to see how much it's functioning and the wait for a scan is six weeks and in the mean time I'm left with this tube in my side! My health visitor has said over her dead body will I be left with a tube in my side while I've a new baby to look after so we will see what happens next but I won't be seeing that consultant again as I left there feeling none of my questions where answered xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hun thats bloody shocking! I really hope they get you in quickly to see someone else and that your health visitor can kick some arse for you! xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg amy that's awful! I hope they pull their fingers out and get you sorted soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies. My health visitor has really been amazing to me so I'm sure she will be happy to kick some butt ;) x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Amy I hope everything turns out well for you. 
I'm just laid in bed right now with London. He got his first set of shots today and has been a very unhappy baby ever since. I hope he feels better later this evening, I'm totally dreading bed time.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks pink x

I hope london is ok soon :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh Amy that sucks. Fingers crossed something gets sorted soon. 

Hope London feels better soon :hugs: Dreading jabs!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg Amy That Is HORRIBLE Hun :hugs:. I hope your health visitor lights a fire under their butts!


----------



## Mummy to be x

:rofl: me too Suzy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's lucky you have a nice HV!

Speaking of which when I saw mind today she mentioned the jabs and now there's this new one, it's drops in the mouth to stop sickness and diarrhea.. As it's new Jayden didn't have anything like that, why are they giving babies things they don't necessarily need :shrug: I feel as though Aimee-Jo is a flaming lap rat x


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can decline it. We declined the nasal spray one for Tristan.


----------



## ab75

beckii, i never heard about that but i will probably decline it. i think the same as you, my baby is not some medical guinea pig!!

amy sorry your consultant was an arse, hopefully your hv will get you referred quicker xx


----------



## sethsmummy

It's because so many babies were ending up poorly in hospital from it so this is to help prevent it. I'm not sure about giving Rohan it yet. I want to ask someone properly after him being so I'll. You cn only do it up to 15 weeks though x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh okay. I think I'll ask for more information on it. 

Jayden hasn't been at nursery all week because of his conjunctivitis but I'm sending him in tomorrow, I really need my mornings back to clean. His eyes aren't sticking together anymore but they are gunky. Hes fine in himself x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has he had medication for it? I think the rules at Tristan's nursery is that as long as it's been 24 hours since the first dose they can go in. Before that they can't because it's highly contagious. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya has been so clingy tonight. She only wants to sleep in bed with me and has been eating constantly. Good news is, I think her medication is starting to work!

Hope all of you ladies had a good night!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good news suzy!

I'm ok thanks Kian, how are you today?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah he had some ointment for it. I had more chance of winning the lotto than getting it in though so I just had to put it on cotton wool. His eyes are much better now. 

I don't think I'll be having Aimee-Jo in the bed with me again to sleep, I had a scare last night. I don't know if I had literally just done it or what put part of my pillow was resting on her face. All I kept thinking after was what if this, what if that, what if I had accidentally suffocated her etc. It terrified me, she'll be put back into her moses basket or I'll make the effort to sit up! x


----------



## ab75

Glad Jayden is feeling better. That's why I don't co-sleep Beckii, I am shit scared of being too tired and not knowing that I could've rolled over etc. I have had a couple of nights where I am so tired that I have been in tears but I would rather be tired than put Frazer in the bed with me xx


----------



## Ziggie

How has a month gone past already! 

https://i60.tinypic.com/30i7zno.jpg


----------



## 0203

Sorry cant look back on Previous posts just Wanted to Update you. My little Henry is poorly, the last couple of days he has not been himself at all. Screaming and inconsolable, I noticed a lump on his bottom and it started swelling and turning a reddy purple. Took him to the doctors this morning and since 11 am we have been passed from pillar to post, seen seven doctors, transferred to two different hospitals. He has a nasty infection and the abscess needs draining. We are just waiting to find out when he can go to theatre, he needs a general anaesthetic which I am really not looking forward to*


----------



## Carlyp1990

Omg 0203 im so sorry. I hope Henry gets better soon :hugs:

Zig she is beautiful!

hope everyone else is ok :) Iv been stalking but been abit busy too. Had my nana round this morning, shes over from Spain for a week so came to meet Lucy.

Lucy has been unsettled again today and yesterday. She's caught katies cold I think so is really sniffly :-( xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya says hi :)

https://i.imgur.com/1mIsaak.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/4LSbUTl.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 I'm so sorry you must be so worried I hope your little man gets better soon xx

Carly I hope Lucy is settled soon hun xx

Suzy - how cute is Riya! I could just eat her :haha: xx

Beckki - I'm glad Jayden is better :) xx

Zig - she is beautiful xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

They're both beautiful!

I hope he gets better soon, 0203. 

Those who breastfeed do your LO's start to get frustrated? Aimee-Jo is doing it :shrug: it's so frustrating. :dohh: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sometimes Riya does but it is usually when there is not enough milk coming out of that side, she has reflux, she needs a burp, she unlatched, or she needs a better hold of the nipple.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That scares me about co sleeping too!

0203 how scary! I hope it all goes well and he feels better soon. 

Suzy she is a cutie! 

Amy I'm good thanks, always seem to be busy so hardly get time to catch up properly!

Beckii Elijah gets fussy if he has wind or needs swapping to the other breast.


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone.

*We ended up getting sent home with antibiotics and paracetamol. I'm in two minds how to feel about it. We were seen by eight different doctors all together, the first four sent us to my local hospital where the next three said it needed to be done at the children's hospital two hours away, they were really concerned about him, there was even talk of getting an ambulance for Him As he was so clearly in pain and screaming so much. When we got to the childrens hospital he was seen by another doctor who said he needed the surgery, then right at the last moment one doctor said he didn't need it and just gave him antibiotics and paracetamol. I am happy that he didn't need it but now have him screaming in pain So much and I feel awful and i wasn't allowed to feed him whilst we were preparing for him to go down which was horrible as he was so hungry! Got a phone call this morning saying we have to go back on Monday and I'm not allowed to feed him all morning because he will probably still need the procedure under a General so it all seems like a waste yesterday, why not just do it then and there like first planned.*So upset that this decision was made by someone who only looked at his notes and not even at him and we still may have to have the procedure on Monday. I'm in half a mind to try and contact one of the doctors from the first Hospital Who wanted it done straight away


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun that's awful! I really hope the medication starts to work and he doesn't need the procedure on monday xx


----------



## ab75

Beautiful little girls xx


----------



## ab75

How's lucy feeling today carly? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 that's terrible you do what you feel you need to do though, if that's phoning the hospital then you do that. I'm keeping everything crossed your little guy is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's still not herself Amanda. She sneezed in the night and a bit of blood came out :-( she's so sniffly :-( she's being sick green phlegm after every feed too and she's really clingy. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon though. She's just having some cuddles at the minute. Hopefully she'll fall asleep so I can make tea Xx


----------



## ab75

aawww what a shame. it's awful when they are ill,feel so helpless.
i hope she settles for you and feels better soon.

i attempted to do ironing after nursery as frazer was sleeping in his pram,managed to do 3 things and he woke up, just been fed and is sleeping now so i'm going to make dinner,ironing will have to wait xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've just managed to iron Jon's work shirts but iv hardly done anything else today. Iv got an awful headache coming on again xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww 0203 :hugs: im so sorry thats awful. if the paracetamol doesnt work to calm him just take him back to the first hospital :hugs: dont worry yourself too much hun about the aneasthetic :hugs: I hope they listen to you and get henry sorted quicker.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope he gets better 0203 and Lucy too. Its not nice seeing our little ones suffering.

Simon is sending me the money to get my shaper and the buggy board in the morning, finally he can rest when his little legs get achey. 

How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## Carlyp1990

What do the body shapers actually do? Does it tighten your skin or anything? 

Lucy did really well on her bed last night! I put her to bed at 7:30ish and apart from feeds she stayed there until 4:45 :) she's asleep on my chest at the minute though because she's really bunged up :-(.

I'm ok thanks beckii, keep getting awful headaches though :-( how are you? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok thanks Beckii hope your well.

Carly that is great sounds like Lucy is getting used to it now. Archie's taken her place I think, he won't stay in his basket anymore! Nightmare xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no amy! Hope he starts to settle again soon xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm good thank you. Jayden has passed his cold on to me and I've lost my voice, not good when you're trying to tell a toddler off :haha:

The waist shaper website says this:Compression and body shaping will gently persuade your tummy muscles back together resulting in muscle memory and reduction of stretch marks
Our shapers compress the stomach, hips and waist, which have all expanded during pregnancy. One reason this works is because of a hormone called relaxin.
Custom compression helps flush excess fluid through the body&#8217;s system, it will also help reduce swelling known as edema by compressing small blood vessels and capillaries and minimise bruising
Last but not least, they will make you feel amazing in and out of clothing!

Why use body shapers to regain your pre-pregnancy body?

During pregnancy, hormones such as estrogen, progesterone and relaxin - which help to loosen the abdominal muscles and the pelvic structure, while supporting joints and ligaments to prepare for childbirth - remain in the body after childbirth for approximately six months. 

Compression garments work by drawing in stretched muscles, providing a support structure around the torso, while reducing strain on ligaments and joints in the lower back, pelvis, and buttocks. Some are configured to squeeze certain areas, and leave others to jiggle.

Reducing stress in these areas enhances your body&#8217;s ability to return to its pre-pregnancy alignment, shape and lose the post baby tummy.

Peoples photos look really good. 

(sorry thats long)

Aimee-Jo slept really well, 10:30-2 and 2 till 5 then 5 till 8o'clock. No co sleeping! x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave: 
That tummy shaper sounds awesome Beckii!

Too bad I'm too fat to make a difference with one of those :cry:. I decided I am going to try and eat healthier. Sticking with salads, chicken, meats, and as many veggies / fruit that I can stomach. OH is going to do this took. We are going to cut out most of the junk we eat. I will still eat burgers though since their not too bad if you make them at home. I really want to lose this 40lb+ that I gained and get back to my pre-pregnancy weight (even further if I can). I get so depressed about it somethings that I cry. Once it gets warmer outside I will go on walks with Riya in her stroller too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy your not fat don't be so awful on yourself hun :hugs: I bet you look fab you've not long had a baby x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Suzy your not fat don't be so awful on yourself hun :hugs: I bet you look fab you've not long had a baby x

Thanks Amy :hugs:. 

OH says the same thing but I have really low self-esteem that I don't think anyone will ever change my mind. I just have to get to the body I will be happy with. It's just so hard!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know what you mean hun you just have to do what makes you feel good. :hugs: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Amy, hopefully my new eating habits won't depress me too much lol.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii im so tempted to try one but there quite expensive aren't they? Jon said I should try the body wraps that people do. My tummy is my only "problem area" the skin is just so loose, it has been since I had katie. I do need to start eating healthier though... I eat junk all the time!

Beckii that's great that aimee-jo slept so well! Lucy would have gone back in her bed I think but we both fell asleep lol. 

Does anyone else's lo like to comfort suck? Sometimes Lucy will cry and search for my boobs but when I try feed she screams when milk comes out! I figured she's sucking for comfort because if I let her suck while we're lying down she just let's the milk dribble out of her mouth :-/ xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya loves comfort sucking. Just last night before we went out she was being really fussy and I had just fed her about 30 minutes ago. I let her latch for a few minutes, she barely got any milk out and then fell right to sleep. It's to the point now that I can tell when she is comfort sucking or sucking for food. If its for food she gets really vigorous about it and if its comfort sucking she "nibbles", closes her eyes, and makes cute noises.


----------



## ab75

That sounds good Beckii. 
I attempted to do sit ups the other night and managed 1!! I am getting myself depressed about my flabby belly.

Frazer comfort sucks too xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It's 59.99 Carly but I think it's worth it. I've done the wraps in the past but they didn't work :nope:

Don't get yourself down Suzy, you're not fat. I'm not slim and the shaper will work. I've seen photos of really and I mean really large women wearing them and it sucking everything in. Ijust want rid of this flabby belly so much x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Sorry your sick now UB, I hope you get better soon. Hope Lucy is feeling better soon also Carly. 
Anyone hear how Rohan is doing lately?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm right there with you on the flabby tummys ladies! We've just had babies though :hugs: they'll go, in time x

Rohan is doing ok, tara posts lots of adorable photos of him on facebook etc, he is just scrummy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you ladies are all having a good nights sleep!


----------



## Mummy to be x

We did good here suzy Archie went from 11.30pm to 7.20am :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow Amy that is amazing!
Riya has been sleeping for about 3 hours now. Before that she had slept for about 2.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Wow amy! Is that after changing his milk?
well katie was so excited to give me my birthday presents this morning that she got up at 4:30! She got in my bed until 7 ish but she didn't go back to sleep. 
Hope your all ok today :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so tired. The interrupted sleep is catching up with me. I left Hubby in bed yesterday thinking I could lay in today plus Elijah had done a 5 hour stretch so I didn't feel too bad. Today's lie in hasn't happened. Hubbys boys have football so he has to take them at 9.10. I could have had until 9 but Tristan had to come into our room when he woke and watch TV because the boys were asleep in the living room. They got up at 8. Tristan is being a terror, he smacked one of the boys so all I could hear was him throwing a paddy on the naughty step. He then runs upstairs and bangs on the door crying for Mummy. I am that tired I am so close to tears. We went to bed at 10.30, Elijah woke at 1, 3.30 and 6 but we are up 30-60 minutes at a time. I just can't seem to catch up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

One of the football games has been cancelled so he came home to ask if I would look after one of them. I said no. He's the one that doesn't listen to me, the one that winds Tristan up. Hubby stomped out. Said it's too cold for him to stand at the side of a pitch. It was ok for him to play football in the cold though! 

I've come down and there is pillows and sleeping bags in the middle of the floor and bags everywhere. I am so pissed off but probably because I'm tired and grumpy. 

We are going to his Mums for tea this afternoon, I've told him Elijah and I are staying here. I need to sleep. He said his Mum will want to see him but it's tough. I Am fighting back the tears because I'm frustrated with Tristans behaviour and at a total loss as to how to make it better, I'm ridiculously tired and I can't cope with the mess!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband hasn't even done anything wrong. He offered to cancel football so I could sleep but I told him it wasn't fair on the kids. I'm just taking it out on him :(


----------



## ab75

:hugs: bb,it'll be better after a sleep.

Wow!! Go Archie!! I thought I had a good night as Frazer slept from 5-9, 10- 3 then 430-745. Poo'd out his nappy and all over his pj's at half 3 and was full of smiles lol, wee monkey.

:cake: Happy birthday Carly xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww Kian :hugs: sorry your having a shit day hun. Xx

Carly I went to tesco and they didn't have the aptimel comfort so just got it this morning, but after giving him just a drop of gripe water he threw up so much milk I've never seen anything like it, I think it must of made him feel better getting all that up because he's been so uncomfortable and irritable its awful. 

Happy birthday too you carly have you any plans today xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy Birthday Carly! :wohoo:

BB, sorry you are having such a bad day. I hope you are able to get some rest today and that Tristan settles down and is a good boy. 

Amanda, You should show us another cute picture of Frazer! 

Amy, sucks Archie threw up! I know what thats like..... Riya does it all the time :(.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awful isn't it Suzy, I felt so sorry for the poor thing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor lil man :hugs:. Is he feeling better now?


----------



## Mummy to be x

He seems ok at the moment, as soon as he was sick he seemed so much more comfortable. I think he really needed to get all that crap up out of his system, it was bunging him up making him uncomfortable x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had a cry and feel much better. Tristans behaviour is awful at the moment and it's really not helping. He looks like butter wouldn't melt at the moment, sat next to me doing his sticker book. He just doesn't listen to us anymore. 

Amy Gripe water is like magic! I used it once last week. He did some almighty pumps and filled his nappy to the brim. He's been so much more settled in the evenings since and we haven't had to use it since. I think it cleared him out!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think it does clear them out your right, it's so cheap as well I expected it to be expensive!

Oh I know what you mean on the not listening front, madeleines the same sometimes. Fx'd it's just a little phase they're going through x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Amy, glad lil Archie is doing better. 

BB, sorry about Tristan. I can't really relate though since I only have Riya. Do you think its because he is jealous of the new baby? 

I love gripe water. We use it too for Riya and it just calms her right down. I use it to help her with her gas but it has added benefits! It's amazing.

Just fed Riya and laid her in her bouncy chair next to me at the computer. Hopefully she will fall asleep easier since she can see me sitting here.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hope Riya falls asleep soon for you :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

He absolutely adores Elijah so I don't think so. I think it's just a big change for him.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I used to use gripe water for katie too, it's amazing stuff. Luckily lucy has been alot more settled this past week so we haven't needed anything.

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies, family have been taking it in turns to visit today. so far I've had my nana, then my brother and his girlfriend and kids then we had dinner then my other brother and his girlfriend and kids came and now my parents are here. My aunties coming this afternoon too. Jon's working today so we're thinking of either going for a meal or ordering a takeaway later but im not sure yet xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Go for a meal Carly and enjoy yourself hun xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I agree with Amy!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Meals out of the window, katies too tired and I have a headache so ill probably just get katie to bed and chill out. I've been spoilt rotten today :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How has your birthday gone Carly?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw that's a shame Carly. What did you get for yor birthday, anything nice? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's been nice seeing my family :) been quite chilled out really. We've just ordered dominos :)

I got chocolates, clothes, a cup, bath stuff, a bracelet and money :) think im going to buy myself a new perfume, and recommendations? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy Birthday Carly!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gucci Guilty is lovely!


----------



## Mummy to be x

The new Hugo boss is nice I got it for Xmas and the new alien is nice too, and angel! I love perfume x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I havent got time to fo through the posts just yet. I have the builders here trying to repair the leak in my roof and waiting for the health visitor, luckily she gave me a time! 

I think OH wants to come back and see us for abit longer. He said he wants to come back for a bit longer because he misses veing with us. I said to him well you wanted to go back to work and he said mm yeah I know but Aimee-Jo is only 3 weeks old though, she's still young and I'm missing you all. BLIMEY! lol

Hope things are better now BB.

I can't remember the name of the perfume I found, ooh it's amazing but quite pricey :nope: x


----------



## ab75

Thats good that he is going to come back for longer beckii.
good luck with the hv xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad you had such a wonderful birthday Carly! I have no suggestions on perfume since it would all be US kind. 

UB, hope you enjoy your time with OH when he comes home and good luck with the HV!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's good beckii :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya was fed and changed at 1am and is still asleep at 7:04am. The only time she woke up was to eat a little bit while I was half asleep then she fell asleep again. I think she is starting to sleep longer at night!

Our living space looks like a tornado went through it. I am going to clean a little till Riya wakes up, give her a bath, change her, feed her, and then we are going to go on a walk with MIL before it supposed to rain this afternoon. It's a nice day out so I am thinking of wearing shorts! Jordan took the car seat with him when he went to work so I can't use the stroller, but I am gonna use the wrap and see how that goes.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Suzy that's a great sleep for Riya! :)

My living space constantly looks like a tornado went through it :rofl:

Enjoy your walk out, wearing shorts sounds good. No way could we wear shorts here lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

:rofl: oh the joys of being mom with barely any time to clean! 

We are going to forgo the walk till later after her doctors appointment. I have so much cleaning to do I don't want to stop in the middle. I changed her and fed her, I am going to wait till I am done cleaning before giving her a bath. Then once OH gets home from work we are going to head to her doctors appointment. She is being really good, sitting in her rock n play watching mommy fold clothes!

I am really excited to go to the doctors. I want to see if she is over 9lbs yet and I want to get some healing ointment for her diaper rash. I have been changing her every 2-3 hours except maybe her nightly diaper where she is asleep. I even put tons of cream all over her butt and in her butt crack but it does not seem to be staving off the rash. It is not a bad one thank god, but I want something a little more healing to clean it up. Plus I am sure there will be extra ointment to help for future diaper rashes.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww bless Riya I hope you get some cream to clear it up!

I hate leaving the house work half way through too, I have to do it all at once x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I ended up getting some time so I am going to give Riya a bath right now, feed her, and taker her on a walk. Jordan came home for lunch so I was able to get the car seat to put in her stroller. 

I saw this song and it made me smile and cry at the same time :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLz9k_NFFq4


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband just rang me. The car exhaust has set on fire. I've no idea what is going on. He's luckily pulled up at his parents so has got out. I've told him to ring the AA. 

We so desperately need a new car but we can't afford one :( I could cry. This is not what we need right now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww Suzy that's lovely!

Omg kian, you have no luck with that car! Your right, sounds like you need a new one x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to look at a lease car but know nothing about it. Do you?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Unfortunatly not, we part exchanged ours and we have about £2,000 to pay on finance, I thought lease was simmalar to finance. Could be wrong though x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, hope you and your lo's are doing good. 
BB I hope you all get the car figured out soon. 
Suzy how did Riya's appointment go? 
Becki that's great OH is coming back home for a while.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :)

Pink I hope you and London are ok :)

Today's been nice, went shopping with my best friend who's just started her maternity leave. Didn't buy much bit it was nice to have a catch up :) picked katie up from nursery and shes been doing arts and crafts since 2 pm so I've had a quick tidy up and hoovered and Got tea sorted while lucy sleeps. I've just sat down for abit.
Are you ladies still bleeding? Mine had calmed right down but today there's more and it's bright red again :-(.

I ordered my mei-tai today too :) can't wait to use it! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pink, hope you and London are doing great! 
Carly, that sounds like a lovely day! I got my period again within like 2 weeks of having it for the 2nd time. This is my 3rd period and man it is heavy. I really hate it :(. 
Hope the rest of you ladies had a good night! 

Riya's appointment went great! 

She smiled at us for the first time last night (a real smile not a gas smile). It was so beautiful and amazing ladies. I was so happy I could have jumped to the clouds! Her first smile was so big and happy and then she kept smiling! She smiled again this morning, only once this time though. I can't believe it! I thought this day would never come! :cloud9:

Look who is 8 lbs 10oz!!!! 20 inches long!!! If they go by her adjusted age she is 15%Ile for weight and the 25%Ile for height.

She got her shots too, sadly her RSV was not there though so they have to see her again this week once it comes in. 

https://i.imgur.com/DcAmi9N.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly mine stopped for a few days but it's started up like a period today so I don't know if it is actually a period or not, very confusing!

Well done Riya! :)


----------



## ab75

Carly my bleeding stopped then came back bright red for about half a day after i had been shopping in town, i thought it was my period starting but must just have been with all the walking. been stopped for about a week now. i got my period when both girls were exactly 4 weeks old. hoping this time i am one of those ladies that doesn't bleed while breastfeeding,lol,what are the chances xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well tye health visitor has cancelled :-(
Just my luck, I think me and lucy have thrush :-( just phoned the Dr's and they can get us both in today thankfully.
Hope your all ok Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh that's a bit crap of the HV!

Fingers crossed the doctors get you both sorted out, do you just take anti biotics for thrush? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi girls :wave: ive barely found time to post on here lately. I am so tired. Aimee-Jo had a naughty night and I only got about 4 hours, I need at least 6 to function properly lol. I ended up putting my trousers on inside out and back to front. 

Hope you're all well. 

My bleeding stopped and started again after I did some Zumba. I'm dying to workout! Youtube uptown funk workout and go to the Zumba one it's wicked x


----------



## Carlyp1990

I think lucy will have anti fungal drops and ill probably get antibiotics. Hopefully thats why shes been being fussy and sickly so she should be better soon.

Beckii ill have a look for that later xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven't read through the posts yet but I hope Lucy feels better soon x


----------



## ab75

Hope the thrush clears up soon.

I'll look at that now Beckii. I need to start doing something. I was a 16 before I fell pregnant, just ordered a pair of jeans from next in 18 and I can't get them fastened because of my flabby, wobbly belly. It looks disgusting and I'm feeling awful about it. I was never skinny(apart from once after a heartbreak diet,lol) but this flabby wobbly bit is really horrible xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Heart break diets are good lol x


----------



## ab75

They're the best Amy,lol, I went from a 14/16 to 8/10 in a month. I would pretend I was heartbroken now but I need to feed Frazer lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am a size 12/14 US size and a 16 EU sozes. I think I was a 10 in US size before I got pregnant. I hate the flabby :cry:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Carly I hope you and Lucy get cleared up soon.
Great job Riya, she's doing so well Suzy.

Ladies I'm getting so bummed with breastfeeding lately. I feel like I can put London down. I'm so tired and the thought of going back to work next week makes me even more exausted. He eats only like 5-10 mins per side (usually one side per feeding) and then wants to nurse again within 45mins to an hour. This has been going on a few days now and the only way I can get him to sleep at least 2-3 hours at night is to give him a bottle. It probably doesn't help that dh is not supportive of me bf and he's constantly complaining that it's not working and the baby needs a schedule blah blah blah. I'm seriously starting to get pissed with him. Im just so worried how he will be at nursery. I'm terrified he will be left in a crib crying all day because he still doesn't like to be put down long and now with his constant nursing I don't know what to do. He still won't take a paci for longer than 3-5 mins.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We both got treatment for thrush even though the Dr didn't check us but fingers crossed it will work.

Pink im so sorry your having a tough time! :hugs: when London feeds for 10 minutes on one side are you trying to wake him to feed off the other side?
Sometimes Lucy will feed off one side for 10 minutes then fall asleep so ill just leave her thinking she's full and content then within an hour she wants feeding again, but if I can get her to take both then she settles for a lot longer. it sounds like the comfort of your breast is making him fall asleep before he's actually full whereas with the bottle he's getting full and then falling asleep.
Your doing amazingly well considering you have no support! If I didn't have the support around me then I would have probably given up already.

How are you all doing ladies? I'm relaxing in a hot bath after getting both the girls tucked up in bed :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don't track Aimee-Jos feeds any more, I msy start again.

After doing the Zumba dance daily when ever the song comes in the radio I know the routine lol. I hate my belly too, it's alright losing the weight but how the hell I'll tighten it all without a tummy tuck i don't know.

I wish I was in the bath Carly. I never find the time tp have a proper bath or s shower. I have to fill the bath to about a foot deep then wash and get out :( as soon as I get in there madam wakes up! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw pink I'm so sorry your having a hard time, I agree with carly though your doing amazing and I really do feel for you having to go back to work so soon. Huge hugs to you :hugs: 

Carly I'm glad they give you treatment but why didn't the doc check you? Idiots!

I'm just laying in bed I'm so so tired I could sleep for a week!

So ladies it's Valentines this weekend, what are you all getting up to? :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

We probably won't do much. Yesterday was our 10 year wedding anniversary and I spent most of the day with baby boy. We went out to find daddy a gift and he started being really fussy in the store. It attracted a crowd of women who kept coming over and touching him so I ended up taking him out of the car seat and carrying him around the store. Needless to say I didn't get much shopping done. Dh didn't come home until after 7pm and he cooked dinner. We had to take turns holding baby while we ate and afterwards went back to nursing. But I can say my best anniversary gift is my precious boy and I wouldn't trade him for all the food or sleep in the world. I'm one tired momma. 
Thanks ladies, if it wasn't for you guys, I wouldn't have any support at all.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pink sorry you've no support :( What you described in your last post sounds like it's maybe a growth spurt?

Carly why didn't the Doctor check you both? 

We won't be doing anything for Valentines. It's not something we really celebrate plus Hubby is on call.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh that really bugs me when strangers touch without asking.

Im having a very sh*tty night. As aoon as I put Aimee-Jo down shes up again. Last night it was 5 times in the space of 2 hours and tonight I didn't get to bed at 1o'clock then my bed broke. The slats under the mattress have broken and Ive fallen on the floor on a slant but I cant fix it because it will happen again. 

Currently up for a feed and Aimee-Jo is so cold bless her, her hands are like ice cubes. I forgot to put the heating on :dohh: its as cold as outside in the day in here. The property was built in the 1930s so theres no insulation! 
Roll on when Simon is here, he's taking the night feeds off me so I can get a decent sleep. He even said sorry for leaving so soon and that he feels for me. 
Going to put Aimee-Jo down in a minute and I bet she wakes up :( 

As for Valentines we never do anything so I'm dragging OH to see 50 shades haha. Going to be verrrrry awkward. Those on my Facebook watch the red room teaser I shared on there lol x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :)

I managed to soak for an hour in the bath before lucy woke up again :-( she then fed from 9-11 but then did her longest stretch ever and didn't wake until 3:20! she only had a quick feed though so then she was up again at 5:45 and she's up again now. that was our first night of no cosleeping too :)

Beckii I'd love to let jon do the night feeds for a night but im too lazy to express :rofl: plus I'd wake up with him anyway! 

For Valentine's day we won't be doing anything special, we dont normally celebrate it. What about you amy? Xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Sorry you had a shit night beckii. 
Frazer was up at 2 for an hour then again at half 4.
Zara fell out bed twice. Their beds are kind of in an "L"shape so I ended up pulling Zoe's bed right against Zara's to make a barrier at the head end. She never fell out again. She had a bed guard until a few weeks ago but dh thinks that she doesn't need it!!

Happy anniversary pink. Sorry your dh isn't supportive of your bf.

We won't be doing anything for valentines day. I think it's a waste of money lol. I've got dh a card and a giant cupcake. We'll just have pizza when girls are in bed but we do that every sat lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Poor zara! Hope she didn't hurt herself hun. 
I don't even get jon a valentines card lol. We will probably plan on watching a film but that depends on if lucy let's us.
beckii I just looked on your Facebook but can't find the red room trailer you mentioned. Who will have aimee-jo and Jayden while you go to the cinema? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ouch I hope Zara's ok Amanda poor thing xx

For valentines I think Scott's just going to cook a meal, may get a bottle of wine perhaps. 

I really want to see 50 shades Beckii but no way am I going with Scott haha! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope you and Lucy are feeling better soon with those antibiotics :hugs:.

Pinky, Happy Anniversary!
I am so sorry your husband is not supporting you on the whole BF'ing thing. He should probably know that babies as young as ours do not have schedules. They don't start developing a schedule until much later. Right now with the BF'ing its on demand and the baby calls the shots. I wish he would support you more, but you already know you have us! Sorry you have to go back to work hun. 

Amanda, I hope Zara is ok :hugs:.

Beckii, sorry you had a rough night hun. I hope things start to get better and little miss Aimee-Jo starts to behave! :haha: 

So papa johns pizza here has heart shaped pizza on valentines day. OH and I are going to order a pizza for lunch and then do something for dinner once MIL gets home from her play. Other than that I am not sure what we will do. We love to celebrate our love for each other so valentines day is no biggie for us. Plus, I am building a collection of stuffed animals! :haha: 

Riya has been good all night. She had a big day yesterday though since she had her eye exam again. They said the ROP is completely clear in her right eye but that she still has some healing to do in her left. They want to see her again in 4 weeks for her last appointment! The doctor thinks it will be all cleared up by then! :happydance: 

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## ab75

Suzy, I love papa johns xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Suzy, I love papa johns xx

OMG me too! Their pizza is so fresh!


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great news about Riya suzy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Amy! :)


----------



## 0203

I really want to try papa John's but whenever it is takeaway day DH never wants pizza. We don't usually celebrate valentines day, definitely won't be this year either, he just informed me he has picked up an extra shift at work :(

Sorry I haven't been around Much. Have had a right time of it with Henry, he had to have the operation in Monday to remove his abscess because of the anesthesia and Anti biotics his feeding hasn't been as good which I am worried about. The dressing on his wound falls off at every nappy change which is traumatic for the both of us, after three trips to hospital In 24 hours to have them looked at they showed me how to do them myself, he screams the house down every time and it breaks my heart, I'm starting to feel really anxious every time I hear him poo. Can't wait for him to be properly healed.


----------



## Carlyp1990

So sorry your having such a tough time at the moment 0203, I hope Henry heals soon xxx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

0203 I hope Henry feels better soon. 
That's great news about Riya!! 
A heart pizza sounds lovely, I want one also.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry 0203 :hugs:. I really hope everything heals well with Henry soon. 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> 0203 I hope Henry feels better soon.
> That's great news about Riya!!
> A heart pizza sounds lovely, I want one also.

It comes with a heart shaped brownie too! :D


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies look at this...

https://www.handonheartjewellery.co.uk/for-her/charm-beads/engraved-heart-double-charm-bead.html

I think im going to buy myself one with both girls handprints and initial :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That is so cute Carly!!! I love it!!!! 

Here is what I will be getting! 
https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/girasol-rainbow-light-ring-sling.html

The one I ordered before was kind of crap so I am sending it back and getting this one.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Suzy that looks really nice! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I cant find that trailer anywhere Carly :shrug:

Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls please help me! TMI but I am so badly constipated. I'm only going about once a week and when I do it absolute agony! It's making my piles come back too :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg Kian, I feel for you if I don't go for a couple days I get the worst stomach pains! Have you seen the doctor about it? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not even the stomach ache, it's the actual going that hurts :( I don't have time to see the Doctor. I forgot to mention it at my check up!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Are you drinking enough? Maybe nip to a chemist and ask they can recommend anything xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave:
I hope you all have a great Valentines day!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning suzy! You too hun.

Scotts working till later tonight so meal for one for me :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't stop crying today :( Urgh.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks Amy! :hugs:
Sorry you have to eat dinner alone tonight :cry:. 



brunettebimbo said:


> I can't stop crying today :( Urgh.

Awww, whats wrong BB? :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I dunno. I'm just getting frustrated and angry about stuff.


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> I dunno. I'm just getting frustrated and angry about stuff.

:hugs: well I hope whatever is making you upset fixes itself!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww BB, I'm so sorry your feeling so down :hugs: can you get some nice quality time with hubby tonight once the kiddies are asleep? Maybe have a nice meal together? It might cheer you up a little x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have no food in at all. I was meant to go food shopping today but I'm that way out so don't want to go :( He's taken Tristan into town for a bit so I can just have some time to pull myself together.


----------



## Mummy to be x

What about a takeaway instead? I hope you feel better soon there's nothing worse than feing crappy. Sending you hugs. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Papa John's heart shaped pizza today!! It even comes with a heart shaped brownie! Are they doing that promotion where you guys live? That would be a cute dinner BB.


----------



## Mummy to be x

No suzy I don't think they are x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awwww rhar sucks :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never even heard of Papa Johns. :lol:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Better ingredients, better pizza, papa johns :rofl:
it's their motto lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's yummy BB


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think we have one!

I'm feeling much better now. I think I just needed some alone time to chill out. I've also told Hubby how I'm feeling so he can help me more. I ended up going food shopping at about 6pm so that we had stuff in to eat! :lol: I have a gammon joint in the slow cooker today, think we may have a roast dinner. 

There is a few of us that are trying to lose weight, shall we set up a weightloss thread and a set weigh day? Share recipes etc? Try keep us all motivated? I'm fed up of living in leggings!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I made one, come join me :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...s-trying-get-rid-their-tums.html#post34911407


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your feeling better Kian.

Ooh great idea!


----------



## Carlyp1990

how are we all?

I had my postnatal check today and I weigh the same as I did in march 2013 when the nurse last weighed me! So that means I'm about 3 kilos lighter than I was before I got pregnant! 
Had a nice day today, went to the Dr's this morning, then to my mums then to my brothers. Left the house at 9 am and got home about 3pm. Had a quick tidy up and hoovered then sat feeding lucy then made lasagne for tea :) just relaxing on the sofa with jon now :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I am sooo jealous! I'm 3 stone heavier than I was before I got pregnant :rofl: 

Sounds as though you had a productive day too xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly!! 
That's all your walking xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It probably is Amanda! We've walked about another 4 miles today :) xx


----------



## ab75

We went round the country park today again so that's about 2 miles I think xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love walking! Xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah so do I. The girls walk a lot too and never complain xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly that's great! :) I've tried to walk a bit more recently, I get far too lazy with the car!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I got Too lazy when I had a car and then while I was pregnant but now I've got my walking mojo back!

Lucy did great last night, slept 10:45 - 2:20 then 2:35 - 6:30 so I'm feeling great! Got tea cooking in the slow cooker already :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant. Well done Lucy! :happydance:

I've done more walking this week than I have done in a long time!

What have you got in the slow cooker?

Tristan is at nursery today, just getting ready to drop him off, I think I'm just going to have a chilled out day with Elijah, have a bath, catch up on sleep etc.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay well done Lucy! 

Archie's sleeping through the night was a blip the other night he woke for a feed at 3am but that's still good so I'm happy with that.

I'm lazy I don't walk enough, it's hard when I have the car looking at me as soon as I step out the door :rofl:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy that's what Jon's like, he doesn't walk anywhere! He doesn't even walk the dog! I'm glad I sold my car, I got some money and im healthier :) 
Was planning a lazy day today but we have no plain flour and I promised katie we would make pancakes xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd totally forgot about pancake day until I put the news on lol. We will definitely be making them though, no idea how I'm gonna resist them!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Have them with fruit amy, they don't have to be unhealthy :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know but it's just not the same is it haha xx


----------



## ab75

Morning,
We're just getting ready to go to tesco. I'm making pancakes with the girls but always buy some in case mine don't work out lol.
Well done Lucy. Frazer was up from 1115-125 then 415-435 then he came in for snuggles with me at half 6. 
What's everyone's plans for the day?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Not much at all today just pancake making and whatever else madeleine wants to do lol xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amy you could make banana pancakes.
Mash 1 ripe banana, whisk 2 eggs then mix together. Cook as you would normal pancakes. Katie loves them! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That sounds good carly I will give them a go x


----------



## brunettebimbo

No plans really. I've dropped Tristan off at nursery, came home and had a bath. I've done some washing but that's it. I think I'm just going to veg infront of the TV with Elijah.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Kian you just reminded me I need to empty the washer :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Me too but I'm snuggling Elijah!


----------



## Carlyp1990

I've bathed both girls, cleaned the kitchen, polished the front room, done some maths sums with katie and now I'm just having 5 minutes before I tackle the huge pile of washing that needs folding and putting away xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly.
I've got 2 loads of washing hanging out. Been to tesco and polished the living room. Will need to hoover after dh gets up.
Going to make pancakes after lunch.
Zoe is going to practise her a,b,c 's just now.
Zara fell on the way to tesco and really hurt her knee so doesn't want to go to the park xx

Carly do you add the banana to the flour etc? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's literally just banana and egg Amanda! Katies having sosome blueberries in hers too. I've asked her if she wants proper pancakes or the banana ones and she's chosen the banana ones :)
Hope zara's knee is ok. Katie walked into a wheelie bin yesterday! I couldn't stop laughing and she shouted at me! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How on earth do you both have the motivation? :lol:

I've taken Tristan to nursery, got Elijah dressed and changed his nappy a million times, done one load of washing that's now in the dryer, one more wash load in the washer, eaten dinner and stripped our bed!


----------



## ab75

Bb I get Frazer dressed when I change his morning nappy and then my life is the same as it was before he arrived apart from feeds and nappy changes.
It doesn't take me long to whizz about and get things done lol.

Thanks Carly. I'll see if Zoe wants to make them xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I do the same. I've just lost all motivation to do anything. I just want to sit doingn nothing in my PJs!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww poor zara hope she's ok!

Poor Katie too, lol at her telling you off, madeleine would of done the same too.

I've not done much today apart from washing and put the dish washer on, need to hoover and polish and do another wash then bath both kiddies. X


----------



## ab75

I've made some pancakes.
Frazer has just fallen asleep,he has been awake all morning apart from half an hour while he was in his pram.
Waiting on dh getting up and then I am going to pack the box room up and take down the bookcases!

Zara's knee looks really sore. Lol at Katie, Zoe would be shouting too haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me and archie went to bed for a nap while Scott and madeleine made pancakes, I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore! Archie is awake a lot as well now Amanda, I wonder what to do with him sometimes as he can't exactly play :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Lucky you having a nap! 
Lucy is awake roughly for an hour at each feed during the day That's all.
My mum and dad came for a brew this afternoon then me katie and lucy went to the park. I used my mei-tai for the first time too and lucy slept the whole time :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww I bet she loved been so close and snug to you carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Don't have time to read right now but I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a wonderful week :hugs:.


----------



## Carlyp1990

You too suzy!

Lucy slept well again 11 - 2:45 then 3 - 6:30 :) she's currently sat smiling and gargling at me :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad Lucy is sleeping well hun!

So Riya did the most amazing thing yesterday. I was giving her some tummy time while I was eating my dinner on the couch lol (little stinker wouldnt let me do anything else). Anyway I looked away to grab a bite of food and when I looked back she had rolled over from her tummy to her back!!! She was looking up at me with those big eyes of hers all adorable, she was so proud of what she did and shocked lol!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that's amazing suzy... clever little riya! Xx


----------



## 0203

Clever Riya and well done Lucy

I am thinking of stopping breastfeeding and am absolutely devastated :( I really don't want to. For the last couple of days Henry has been on and off the breastfeeding at each nursing session, latches on for a minute or two then off and screaming then wanting to go back on again, the longest he has been on in the last twenty four hours is only six minutes. It seemed that it was getting better although he kept constantly wanting to change sides but at least he was actually getting some. Since three this morning he Has Flat out refused Both sides, pulling off as soon as letdown occurs but he is acting really hungry, rooting, constantly sucking his Fist. Has anyone got any suggestions? I've tried a whole bunch of positions, skin to skin, hand expressing first to hopefully slow the flow but nothing is working. If anyone has any ideas I will really appreciate it


----------



## Carlyp1990

0203 are you on Facebook? Xx


----------



## 0203

Yes I am, is there a group or something I can ask?

I feel like we have it backwards. I thought that Breastfeeding was meant to get easier after 6 weeks. He latched on perfectly the first time and nursed like a champion for the first month, in the last two weeks though it feels like I am contemplating giving up every other day :( it all seems to stem back from his operation but I just can think of what to do anymore


----------



## Carlyp1990

There's a group called breastfeeding yummy mummy's which is really helpful, if you want me to add you just pm me your Facebook details.
It could just be a growth spurt so I'd stick at it until you have some proper advice if possible hun xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

There is a "leap" about 6-7 weeks Hun. Could be that?
Maybe thrush?


----------



## ab75

Well done Riya and Lucy.

Good luck 0203 xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:wave:Hi girls

How are we all today?

Amy I hope madeleine has had a lovely birthday!

We've been out the Lancaster castle today then for dinner. I used my mei-tai properly for the first time too, didn't even take the pram with us! Lucy slept almost th whole time we were out apart from when she wanted feeding. I managed to successfully feed her twice whilst wearing her too! A lady asked how old she is amd tried to take a peek while I was feeding but it just looked like lucy was sleeping so she was non the wiser. Her daughter went on to tell me she's amazed I was out with a five week old! 
Lucys sleeping, katies watching TV and Jon's gone out for tea with his friends so I've just just in the bath :) xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Carly.
Glad you had a good day. 
People always say things to me too,like how do I manage with 3,how do I get them dressed etc. Same bloody way I get 2 dressed except now there's an extra one!!!

Enjoy your bath.
I'm just waiting on dh going to work. Frazer and Zara are sleeping. Zoe will fall asleep watching TV in my bed and then when she goes to her own bed I am going to get cozy and watch eastenders xx

Happy birthday to Madeleine. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly you should have said you were in Lancaster! :lol:


----------



## Carlyp1990

It was a last minute thing Kian, we got up and katie said she wanted to visit a castle so jon said to me should we go. We were supposed to be back before 4 as jon has to go and make a statement to the police about the car crash we were in when I was pregnant because the guys ignored letters from the police so now they're prosecuting him.

I had the night from hell last night :-( lucy screamed from 7 until 10 because she was overtired :-( then she just couldn't settle so she stayed in my bed. 
What's everyone upto today? The HV is supposed to be coming at 10... that's if she turns up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry you had a bad night :( 

We aren't doing much. Elijah has a viral infection so once we've been to Tristans Doctors appointment this morning it's going to be a cozy day in the house.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sounds good to just relax.
ive got an infection in the gum around my wisdom tooth :-( I had it a few years ago but im not registered at a dentist (dont shout at me) can a Dr give antibiotics for it? Xx


----------



## ab75

I would think a doctor should be able to give you antibiotics for it Carly. 

Did the HV show up?

Just dropped Zoe at nursery. Hoping Frazer stays sleeping in his pram so I can have lunch then do some ironing or packing. Thinking I could pack now and do ironing when they are all sleeping tonight xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry you had a crap night Carly. Aimee-Jo has been in my bed at some point in the night every night so far. Bless her cotton socks she was so bunged up she couldn't feed.

I think I might take Jayden to the doctors too, he's had a green snotty/gunky nose since Christmas. Pretty sure it should of cleared by now, sick of the doctors saying 'it's just a cold' not for over a month it isn't! :dohh: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

The HV came, lucy is now 10 lb 3 oz :)
Had to go to the HV clinic to get a prescription for cream and bath stuff for her dry skin on her chest.

Beckii I hope Jayden feels better soon. Lucy was really bunged up a couple of weeks ago but she's doing great now. I think sometimes they just need some mummy cuddles to make them Feel better.
I had done really well and we didn't cosleep for about a week and she had been sleeping great until last night. Fingers crossed for a better night tonight! 

Hope Frazer stayed sleeping so you managed to get something done Amanda Xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly. I got the box room packed and have done half my ironing in between putting the girls to bed. Frazer is feeding now then I'll finish it and head to bed to watch tv. Going swimming tomorrow. 
Well done you and Lucy xx
Hope J feels better soon beckii xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great Carly. A-J is 11lbs now :o

How is the breastfeeding going for you all? 

Aimee-Jo has baby acne all over her face, neck and head which is bleeding in some areas so I'm off to the docs with her on Monday x


----------



## Kiwiberry

A water pipe burst in our house because of the weather. Now OH and I might have to stay in a hotel till its fixed. The repair guys are coming to check it out in a few hours.  

As fir Riya she has been doing good. Eating a lot more recently but she has been sleeping good with mommy <3. I love cosleeping.


----------



## Carlyp1990

I checked katies red book and she was 11 lb 7 at this age!
Breastfeeding is going really well here beckii, we have our ups and downs but mainly ups :) I love the way she looks at me like I'm her whole world :cloud9:
How are you getting on? Have you tried breast milk on her spots? I haven't tried it but apparently it's really good For baby acne.

Is anybody else struggling with emotions at the minute? I'm feeling guilty that I didn't breastfeed katie for longer, and that this part of katies life is a blur due to me being depressed after jon left me :-( I can feel myself starting to resent him for it. xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh no suzy, I hope the pipe is fixed soon! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor Aimee-Jo :hugs:. I hope it clears up soon Beckii.

What is a red book? it was a rough time in your life Carly. Try not to stress too much on the past hun. Katie loves you no matter what and the good thing is if you make the most out of your time now.

Breastfeeding is going great for us. We no longer use bottles! Exclusively breastfeeding for the past 3 weeks now!

I hope Archie, Frazer, London, and their lovely mommies are doing well!


----------



## ab75

All good here. 
Poor Aimee Jo. Frazer has some on his face but it is starting to clear up a bit.

Breastfeeding going well here. Little chunk was 12 lb 10 oz on wed.

Carly exactly what Suzy said. Don't be hard on yourself. Katie adores you.

Suzy I hope the burst pipe doesn't cause you too much inconvenience. 
Clever Riya not using bottles now. 

Red book is our child's health record that has birth details, weight,immunisations etc xx

Anyone heard from Amy? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope everyone is well. It's been a long week for me and London. I definitely hated my first day back to work and leaving him, but I didn't cry not once. He did though, and started not eating as much. He's been going 5 hours without eating after I leave him and finally eating by afternoon. He sleeps most of the time he was at home the first 3 days and I had to wake him to eat. It's very sad, hopefully he will get better. Last two nights he has started back wanting to nurse. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies.

Pink I hope London adjusts soon xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed you're home soon Suzy. 

Im good thank you Pink, how are you?

BF is good with A-J, Shes got another cold so its a bit hard sometimes with her nostrils getting bunged up. 

I've given her a bath tonight without any Johnsons to see if that's what's caused it. I've not tried the milk though.

I wish I had more time to come in here. I blitzed the house today, first I did Jaydens room and by the time I had done my bedroom and the bathroom there was literally no point in doing his room! Kids eh, who'd have them :haha: x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I'm good UB, thanks for asking. London has gotten a cold already also and after his first week in daycare. I'm so upset about it. Hopefully our Lo's get better soon. 
Suzy, I hope you get back home soon also.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies

Apparently breast milk works on our spots too!
Hope aimee-jo and London are feeling better soon. It was awful when lucy had a cold :-(

how are you getting on at night now beckii? Are you still cosleeping? 
Lucy has been really good at night for the past week, she only wakes once now :) last night she slept from 11-5 then 5:20-8. She was quite fussy before bed though kept feeding on and off from 6 ish whereas she normally has a 3 hour sleep before bed.

What's everyone's plans for today? Katies back at nursery so I'm going to gut the house this morning :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

The pipes are all fixed. Now all that is left is for the foundation guys to come and fix the outside of the house. I was able to get a shower yesterday. It felt so nice lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad they're cracking on, that's more than I can say for the men repairing my place lol

Amanda, Amy's posted on Facebook but I've not seen anything from her on here.

I am still co-sleeping sometimes yeah, only really when I'm too lazy to sit up lol, I may have to start putting her back in the basket now she's getting older. She went to bed at 10 then slept until 1:30 so not all bad, after that I was too tired to check lol 

I was so annoyed this morning when I dropped Jay off at nursery. His key worker came up to me and asked me to sign his tasks sheet. I didn't read it because I was a bit shocked and annoyed. She said that she wants Jayden to understand more and that he's still in the 24-36 months 'range' I was like are you serious? he's not even '36 months' and for starters if they actually sat down with him properly they will see how bright he is yet they just let them run riot outside and they wonder why they can't get his attention, he's playing in his favorite place! I said to her well I assumed he was very clever for his age! she said oh he is, maybe it's just how he is at nursery. I signed it and left, when I collect him I will ask to read it all x


----------



## Kiwiberry

That sucks Beckii :(. How rude of her.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii I wouldn't have been happy either. Did you manage to read the sheets when you went back? 

I've managed to clean the kitchen and abit of the back room which is the dining room/ playroom lol. Katies just tidying her room now :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks beckii. Amy has posted in my journal a couple of times. 
That's shocking that they were like that at nursery. Surely if J is within his age range that's a good thing! ! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm here :)

Beckii that is so rude! How dare she! Did you read the papers? 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Nope I couldn't read it because the room was too busy with kids coming and going. I will have to ask Wednesday now as I'm taking Aimee-Jo in for their circle time. God knows why but they asked if I could take her in so Jayden can show his friends. I cant stop thinking about what she said, it angers me every time. He counts from 1-25 and recognizes other numbers. He knows his animals, colours, songs, foods etc but they don't teach them that. GRR. 

I have scaffolding all around my house and its constantly banging. Driving me bonkers! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd take what they've said with a pinch of salt beckii, you know Jayden better than anyone x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Evening ladies, I've been home all day with my sick Lo. Since I'm all out of leave time, I had to take an unpaid day. On top of that, a snow storm blew in today and now the daycare is closed tomorrow, so that's another unpaid day. I'll be glad when baby boy is feeling better, I'm not getting much sleep because I'm watching his breathing all night long. He's been eating every two hours round the clock today and nursing longer. So I'm glad he is eating again. I just hate the fact that when he goes back to daycare, he will be screaming again because he's had mommy cuddles all weekend and extra cuddles now that he's been sick. I literally haven't put him down by himself except when he goes to bed for the night. I feel so guilty that it causes him stress when he's away from me.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

UniqueBeauty said:


> Nope I couldn't read it because the room was too busy with kids coming and going. I will have to ask Wednesday now as I'm taking Aimee-Jo in for their circle time. God knows why but they asked if I could take her in so Jayden can show his friends. I cant stop thinking about what she said, it angers me every time. He counts from 1-25 and recognizes other numbers. He knows his animals, colours, songs, foods etc but they don't teach them that. GRR.
> 
> I have scaffolding all around my house and its constantly banging. Driving me bonkers! X

Ub, I know how you feel. Different situation but when I picked London up from Daycare on Friday, the lady had the nerve to tell me not to hold him as much over the weekend so that he will be more tolerable for her. I was so pissed, I started to move him from her center immediately. I mean how the heck are you going to tell me what to do or not do with my child at home. Yes he cries, he's a baby and is doing what is appropriate for his age too. 
Hopefully you get the chance to check out the paper and speak with them about it so that you can feel better.


----------



## Kiwiberry

UniqueBeauty said:


> Nope I couldn't read it because the room was too busy with kids coming and going. I will have to ask Wednesday now as I'm taking Aimee-Jo in for their circle time. God knows why but they asked if I could take her in so Jayden can show his friends. I cant stop thinking about what she said, it angers me every time. He counts from 1-25 and recognizes other numbers. He knows his animals, colours, songs, foods etc but they don't teach them that. GRR.
> 
> I have scaffolding all around my house and its constantly banging. Driving me bonkers! X

I agree with Amy, you know him better than anyone else Beckii. That is cute that they want you to bring Aimee-Jo in. 



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Evening ladies, I've been home all day with my sick Lo. Since I'm all out of leave time, I had to take an unpaid day. On top of that, a snow storm blew in today and now the daycare is closed tomorrow, so that's another unpaid day. I'll be glad when baby boy is feeling better, I'm not getting much sleep because I'm watching his breathing all night long. He's been eating every two hours round the clock today and nursing longer. So I'm glad he is eating again. I just hate the fact that when he goes back to daycare, he will be screaming again because he's had mommy cuddles all weekend and extra cuddles now that he's been sick. I literally haven't put him down by himself except when he goes to bed for the night. I feel so guilty that it causes him stress when he's away from me.

Awww poor London. I hope he feels better soon Pink. I feel like I am doing the same for Riya except she is not ill. She never wants me to put her down.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just enjoy your cuddles ladies, they won't last forever! Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Exactly what Carly said.
Pink I feel for you. I can't imagine having to leave Frazer just now. 
I started a new job when Zara was 14 weeks, it was only part time and I left her with dh and that was really hard so it must be very difficult for you on a daily basis. Don't let anyone tell you what to do with your baby. Cheeky cow!! 
I hope London feels better soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Carlyp1990 said:


> Just enjoy your cuddles ladies, they won't last forever! Xxxx

I will enjoy them! :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I didn't leave katie until she over 18 months and even then I worked evenings when she was already in bed and I still missed her like crazy. So I definitely feel for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink I certainlh feel for you it must be so hard for you. As for the cheeky cow at day care, tell her to bugger right off! I hope London is better soon :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi amy!
Did madeleine have a nice birthday? How's Archie doing? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi carly :hi:

Madeleine had a lovely birthday thank you :) she was spoilt as usual lol, everyone ended up buying archie a little something too so he did well out of his sisters birthday :haha:

Archie is doing really well he's just growing too fast. How's your lovely girls? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad she had a lovely birthday hun, lucky Archie too!
They do grow too quick don't they?
Katie and Lucy are great :) katie is still loving being a big sister and Lucy is growing, sleeping and eating great so I can't complain :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I would of been so angry if someone told me to stop holding my baby as much. He's your baby, you do as you please! 

Jayden has been a little sod today. Its like he has to be naughty just to get my attention its ridiculous. 

I hope I remember to ask for the paper work tomorrow. I'm a little nervous for this circle time I don't want any of the children touching Aimee-Jo. Especially with the bugs that get passed around. I've got conjunctivitis in one eye too, not had it since i was little! 

My dieting has been ruined today by half a chocolate gateau :(
Roll on the day I get my workout DVD. I'm going to start having homemade fruit smoothies for breakfast too. Thats one way to get 5 a day x


----------



## Mummy to be x

They do grow too fast carly.

Beckki madeleine went through a phase of been a monkey to get my attention, she's stopped now though and she's FINALLY started to listen to me when I tell her off, it's made my life so much easier so hopefully Jayden will just be having a little phase of it. xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha beckii! Not just a slice of gateaux :rofl:
Jayden will probably adjust soon. I find keeping katie busy and involved has helped loads. If i'm having a bad hour with lucy ill get katies playdoh out for her So she's occupied :)

What's everyone's plans for today? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Id eat the whole thing :lol: Beckii if it makes you feel any better I had KFC the other night!

We are going to see my Mum today. Nothing much else. Still in bed with the boys watching TV.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Sounds like a nice chilled day :) I wish I was still in bed! Jon's still in bed because he's working later. Katies at nursery and lucys asleep in her pram so I'm just catching up on abit of housework xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm the docs with archie today he has bad colic I think he crys uncontrollably every night from about 7pm and I can tell he's in pain. It's absolutly heart breaking we even had to take him out in the car last night to try settle him.


----------



## ab75

Poor Archie, hope the doc gives him something. The girls both had really bad colic. It is heartbreaking hearing them crying in pain. Frazer gets a sore tummy every few days,dentinox colic drops help him. It never helped the girls though.
Hopefully Archie will grow out of it soon.

Frazer fell asleep in his pram going to tesco 2 hours ago and is still sleeping. He'll probably wake up when I get back from nursery just as I am trying to have my lunch lol.

Beckii, Zara doesn't listen to me most days. Drives me crazy. She is starting to get better though so hopefully J will too. I know how frustrating it is! ! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

The doc said there's nothing he can give that we've not already given, he did advise popping a bit of gripe water into his feeds and using a faster flow teat so in trying that as we type. 

Frazer must be tired bless him xx


----------



## ab75

Hope it helps xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww bless him Amy. Hope he feels better soon. 

Can you all look at the photos in my journal and tell me what you think please?


----------



## ab75

No problems Kian xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope archie feels better soon amy.

The 6 week growth spurt has definitely hit... been feeding almost non stop since 11:30... she better slesleep tonight haha xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly. I hope Lucy sleeps well for you xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww I hope he's much better now Amy.

I was so pissed off with Jaydens nursery today, when I picked him up they kindly informed me that hed had fun in puddles and his clothes were wet, I thought oh okay never mind. I get home to find they are DRIPPING wet, his brand new wellies soaking and muddy inside! I teach him not to do that in puddles and they do the opposite, getting sick to death of it x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww hun that's not on is it? Is there no other nursery in your area?

Well lucy slept like normal last night so not too bad really, been back to feeding loads this afternoon/evening again Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii I would be so angry, like you say he's told not to do it at home so they should be teaching him the same. X


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi everyone :)

lucy is still going through the 6 week growth spurt, shes sleeping great at night and having her usual 3 hour nap in the morning and then she feeds nearly all afternoon until bedtime. I don't really mind as long as I've had my sleep though lol.
We've been and done the freezer shop this morning and then my mum popped round after dinner.

How are you all? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

At least your managing to sleep at night carly that's one good thing lol. I'm ok thank you we've been shopping today bough the kiddies a new outfit each and some other bits and bobs. How are you xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great news Carly. I have no idea what time Aimee-Jo wakes up at night. 

Today was a bit better satt the nursery, still ridiculous though. Thats the only nursery close enough for me x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha beckii I was the same when I was cosleeping. 

I'm great thanks amy :) 

I know the sleeps not going to last So I'm trying to make the most of it! Last night she slept 9-2:30 then 2:50-5 then got up at 8.
Is Simon back for weekend beckii? Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Simons down for a week or so because hes had to get the train.

Aimee-Jo went from 9-3:30! Couldnt believe it x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that should be nice for you :)
Wow! That's a great stretch of sleep! Lucky you Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well done Aimee-Jo! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

How are we all?
according to the wonder weeks lucy is in the 8 week leap Aswell as the 6 week growth spurt so she being majorly clingy in the afternoons and evenings. Fingerscrossed it passes soon! I tried her with some expressed milk in a bottle on friday and she was not happy! Just kept on pushing the bottle out with her tongue lol Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How was your date night amy? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

What's wonder weeks carly?

It was lovely thanks hun. It was ever so strange sitting down for a meal without the kids, we had a few drinks too but we was back for 8.30pm as Scott was workin this morning, we had a lovely time though :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.thewonderweeks.com

Glad you had a nice night :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah is due his next leap in 7 days. 
Is the growth spurts on the app Carly?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow that's interesting!


----------



## Carlyp1990

No it doesn't Kian but it roughly the time of the 6 week growth spurt along with the leap.
Glad you had a nice time amy. I don't think I'll be leaving lucy for a long time lol Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think the fact I was in hospital for a week when archie was 6 days old made it feel easier for me to leave him, nothing was worse than not been with him when he was so young. I never left madeleine until she was 8 months old xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I can't imagine how you felt being away from him when he was that young hun... your one strong mummy!

I wonder how pink and london and 0203 and henry are getting on. Hope there all ok :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you carly xx

I wondered about them too hope they're ok x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi girls:)

Had the health visitor here today, Aimee-Jo is now 11lbs 11oz! 

Hows everyones weightloss going? X


----------



## ab75

Hi Beckii, well done to you and Aimee-Jo! ! 
I lost 1lb this week. 
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, it's sucks being back at work. I miss you guys:winkwink:. Just a quick update. London is still sick with a cold, hopefully it goes away soon as he is really fussy and not liking daddy at all right now. At his last appointment on Tuesday he weighed 10 pounds 1 ounce. He's getting so big, although he is still a little smaller for his age. He's starting to make cute little cooing sounds, totally love it. I watch videos of him while I'm pumping at work. I swear pumping is like a part time job. I hardly do any real work. 
How have you ladies been getting on?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ab75

Pink,London is Sooooo gorgeous! ! Hope he feels better soon. 
Well done on the weight gain. Cooing is super cute. I love it too.
Must be horrible being away from him while you work xx


----------



## ab75

Here's my smiley boy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg gorgeous babies!!! 

Here is my little dude


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's the wrong way round as usual lol


----------



## ab75

Amy Archie is gorgeous . He looks so happy and content xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ladies your making me broody for baby boy with all these cute pictures!
Wow! Aimee-jo is getting so big now beckii! 
Lucy smiles and coos all the time now too :cloud9: she just adores katie too which is so sweet! 

https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/20150225_214442_zpsht3xvirf.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Amanda xx

Omg carly is Lucy holding a toy? What a clever girl! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Beautiful babies ladies, I'm getting goosebumps they are so precious. I still can't believe it sometimes that they are all here now. Seems like just yesterday we were all pregnant and waiting for signs of labor... Gosh time has flown by, my baby is two months old. I'm getting sad about having to move on past newborn sizes.


----------



## ab75

Lucy is gorgeous.
Frazer won't hold a toy yet. He'll hold onto our tops when he's getting cuddles but not a toy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I second that pink!

Archie can't hold anything yet either, apart from my hair lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have some Scrummy babies between us!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Carlyp1990

She holds it for a minute and waves it around then drops it. 
Me lucy and katie were having a picnic with katies toy food on Sunday and I was putting fake bananas and stuff in her hand and she was putting it to her face... Katie thought it was hilarious! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww carly that's really clever xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi!

Your little ones are bloody gorgeous! 

I thought I'd share my two with you. Here is Jayden and Aimee-Jo :cloud9:<3

After this photo she flopped forward :haha: I must add I caught her lol

I haven't weighed myself for about 3 weeks now, Amanda. I think I might next time I'm over my Nans. I need to book an appointment for my 6 week check-up, have you all had yours? 

I hope London gets better soon! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got told by my doctors they don't do six week checks anymore! Scott had a full blown argument with the stupid snobby receptionist because she kept saying there is no such thing anymore, but my health visitor told me to make sure I book one so nope I've not had mine lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)

Yes we've had ours :)


----------



## ab75

They are so adorable Beckii. 
Yip we had our 6 week check 2 weeks ago. Frazer has his immunisations tomorrow. 

Amy,what a load of shit. Stupid receptionist. Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Beautiful kiddos UB!!!! 
Thank you, London is doing much better ladies. 
Anyone hear how Rohan is doing lately? Suzy, how's Riya?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Rohan and Riya are doing great it seems :) 

Aww good luck baby Frazer :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What times your appointment Amanda? Elijah has his at 2.30. I'm worrying about them. I'm worried about whether he will be poorly afterwards :(


----------



## ab75

Sorry Kian.
1.30 just feeding him now then we'll be going. I hate when they get them. Poor little babies xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope your little men are ok xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Carly. 
Frazer is clingy and has thrown up all over me but think it's just as he's comfort feeding and had too much. 
How are you? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm great thanks. Lucy slept from 8:30-6am last night only waking once at 12:30! 
I'm trying her in her cot tonight, wish me luck! :haha: Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

All those pictures just made me smile so big. London, Archie, Frazer, Lucy, Aimee-Jo, Elijah, Tristan, Jayden, are all so beautiful :cloud9:. What wonderful and amazing babies you ladies have! 

I love the new avatar picture Carly! Katie and Lucy are so adorable <3. 

Riya is doing great. She has been cooing and smiling a lot too! 
Here is an updated photo of her!
 



Attached Files:







10689578_10203748370258452_95400036631352427_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly, hope it went well. 
Riya is gorgeous Suzy.

Frazer slept from 8-130, 145-630 xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya's schedule most nights seems to be 8/9pm - 4/5am then 4/5am - 9/10am. 
I am so happy she is sleeping through the night now!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Suzy that's great!
Lucy slept the same as usual in her cot so I'm happy with that :) she's in her bouncy chair playing with katie xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think pretty soon I will start putting Riya to sleep in her crib too. She is starting to move around more and the rock n play won't be safe for her anymore. Plus, I want her to have a lot more room to stretch out. 

Only thing I need to do is purchase some breathable bumpers for the inside.

I still co-sleep but I only do it in the mornings when she wakes up for her milk and mommy is too tired to get up yet lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww clever Riya!

How is everyone? We went cot shopping yesterday as it won't be long and archie will be too big for his basket! 

Archie has been weighed and is now 11lb 11oz, he's doing great and is 75th centile for his length! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Archie is doing amazing and so are you Amy! Lovely weight gain!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks suzy :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Well done Riya,Lucy and Archie.

Frazer will be getting a cot mattress next week then he will be in his cot too. I'm going to order the blue monkey bed in a bag stuff from next xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

All these little babies are growing up too quick!

My friend was supposed to visit this morning but had to cancel, katie was so upset! So we went shopping and I bought her some dinner while we were out and she played on the park for abit :) just got home and made cakes quickly because no doubt lucy will be up soon. She was really unsettled this morning :-( hopefully she'll be feeling better when she does wake up xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Bless Katie :hugs:

I hope Lucy is feeling better soon hun. 

I'm going to look for that bedding Amanda I want some really nice bedding for Archie xx


----------



## ab75

Hope Lucy is ok.

It's really nice Amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg how cute is it?? It's not a bad price either! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies she's been grumpy and sickly all afternoon too :-( 
I got katie some new hi - tops today and lucy a t - shirt that matches one I got katie a few weeks ago. I can wait until lucy fits hers so they can be matching :) 
that bedding is gorgeous! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave:

It's getting quiet now.

How have you all been? :) x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi beckii,
All good here, how are you? Is it good having Simon home? Xx


----------



## ab75

Hi.
I'm here. Been moving last couple of days. 
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm here too!

How are we all?

Amanda how's the move going?

&#65039;Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww ladies! These babies are just far too cute :cloud9: They are all doing so well with their weights! Rohan was 9lb 9oz on the 26th Feb. 

sorry iv been so quiet on here.. i dont get much time on the laptop anymore. Hopefully Rohan will settle down soon and i can get 30 mins here and there to come on more often



Swtpinkbabi said:


> Beautiful kiddos UB!!!!
> Thank you, London is doing much better ladies.
> Anyone hear how Rohan is doing lately? Suzy, how's Riya?

hes doing good thanks hun. He's still very unsettled most of the time and his poos are quite runny and stringy so im taking him to the doctors on Monday to see what they say. I feel so sorry for him.. yesterday he was randomly crying really hard then half an hour later filling his nappy to bursting point but its mostly watery with only a tiny bit of substance to it if hes lucky. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ur-toes-life-fast-lane-3-precious-boys-7.html <--- my new journal

heres a new piccy of Rohan 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2w7nw3o.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

So cute :)

I'm here too. I don't have much time so usually read and run. The only time I get to really catch up is during night feeds but thankfully they seem to be getting shorter too!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies I am here! :wave:

Glad to hear you all are doing well! Riya and I are doing great too!

I love the new avatar picture Beckii!! Such an adorable family :cloud9:.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you Suzy :)

Simon seems to want to go back already, its only been a week! I am skint as his pops didn't dend him any money. I have plenty when he's not here. 

I was a bit pissed off yesterday, I got back from my nans and he told me id been accepted for an argos card. I said excuse me? He said I applied for an argos card for you, they have given you £250. I was so annoyed! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow I would have been too!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Forgot to say, Rohan is gorgeous!

Apparently it's because I tried last year and got declined. My credit rating has been pretty good so that must be why they accepted. I didn't even want one! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow i would of kicked his butt beckki x


----------



## ab75

Me too xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun! 

Grr id be peeved off with him too! I hope he doesnt try take the card with him and rack up debt for you to pay off hun! xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was reading about it today and I have to sign a form and send it back to get the card so I just won't do it. He used his email address on it (he knows mine) so clearly he wants to see what I buy. I'm going to log onto his emaill now and see what the email says myself! possibly even unsubscribe! x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Jon's got an argos card, it's so convenient for him to buy something he doesn't need :-/.

How's all the kiddies doing?
Katies still doing really well at being a big sister! I'm so proud of how well she's adjusted :)
I've had to introduce a dummy to lucy, we were all miserable, i couldnt do anything at all. Katie felt pushed out, me and jon have been getting no time together and lucy was miserable because she kept getting overtired. she just wouldn't nap during the day unless she was latched onto me or out in the car or pram. She wouldn't even nap in the pram in the house! I gave her a dummy yesterday and she fell asleep with it in, spat it out straight after and slept for 4 hours! Today has been a great day too, shes having proper naps now :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's why we introduced the dummy carly, Archie was wanting feeds all the time just to suck, since the dummy he's much more content. It's amazing what they do. Madeleine had a dummy too and it was hard work getting it off her x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie had one too, I took it away and just went cold turkey just before she turned 1. Hopefully I'll do the same with lucy :) 
Normally at this time of night I have to hold and feed her on and off for hours but now she's fast asleep. It's like a different house! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Madeleine had hers until 2 and a half!! I noticed her teeth started to go funny so I took it away, she cried and screamed so bad for about a week but I couldn't let her teeth get affected, luckily her teeth are beautiful now. Phew!

As long as Lucy is a happier baby then I say yay for a dummy :) xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's great, Carly. I've tried giving Aimee-Jo a dummy but she doesn't take one. I have noticed she wants to suck to get to sleep but I'm quite lucky she will just nod off in her chair. 

Jayden had slept through in his own bed twice last week, record! He woke up yesterday and he shouts DADDYYYYYYYY, DADDYYYYYYY, ABADAS! :haha: he loves watching Abadas in his bedroom. A-J only wakes up once a night now too. x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Lucy wouldn't take the boots ones or the tommee tippee ones but I got some mam ones and she took them.

Aww bless jayden! Katie watches tv in my room xx


----------



## sethsmummy

omg thats so cute bekki! 

dummies can be godsends :haha: but theyre a damn pain n the ass when they cant keep them in. Rohan strugles to keep his dummy in so im constantly having to put it back in his mouth :dohh: 

seth we took his away at 1 because the h.v told us he wasnt talking enough... then he stopped talking. didnt bother him not having the dummy. he picked one back up when ethan was born though. we have just gone cold turkey on both of them and theyre doing fab without them. I tell them the babies in the hospitals need the dummies to help them get better ;) works a treat because they saw Rohan in the hospital and he had to be given a dummy to help the cpap mask get a decent seal on his nose and to remind him how to suck. I wasnt going to take Ethans away yet but the bones of his pallete are being pushed apart so had no choice. which is weird because seths mouth/teeth are fine according to the dentist and hes had one longer. Ill take Rohans off him at two as well probably. 

so jelous of the one wake ups a night :haha: were still on 3/4 wake ups a night. he goes 3 hours between feeds most nights. last night he fed at 11/2:30/5:30.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We seem to have gone back to 2 wake ups again. Last night she went up at 9 then woke at 1:30 and 5 then got up at 6:45. Typically she's sleeping now though and has been for an hour! 
Does anyone know what's wrong with amy? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

shes ok hun. its nothing bad medically but still horrid to go through. Ill let Amy update though if she wants to. Sure it wont be long before she comes on xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks hun, I saw her status and got abit worried about her xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya will not go to sleep unless I nurse her to sleep. I wish she would take a paci but so far she has refused all 3 of the different types of nipples I have used so far. I am hoping that MAM will be the answer. She just wants mommy to nurse her all day. Half the time she is not even nursing to eat just for comfort. 

I have a routine for her bed time now. I nurse her in bed with me till she falls asleep, which is usually around 8/10pm. Then I put her in her bed (which is next to my bed). When she wakes up around 4/5am I change her and nurse her in bed again until she is ready to really wake up around 8/10am.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you, I do love you girls <3

I had my kidney scan yesterday carly and they wouldn't allow me to go near my babies for 24 hours max, it's been horrible. It was something to do with the radiation from the machine they use and because archie and madeleines bones are still developing it could be harmful to them. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Thank you, I do love you girls <3
> 
> I had my kidney scan yesterday carly and they wouldn't allow me to go near my babies for 24 hours max, it's been horrible. It was something to do with the radiation from the machine they use and because archie and madeleines bones are still developing it could be harmful to them. Xx

Oh I am so sorry Amy :hugs:. That must have been so hard to be away from your babies. 

How are you feeling now hun?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi suzy, thanks Hun! 

I'm doing ok, how are you doing? How's little Riya?! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Have you been able to see your babies yet? 
Riya is doing great! She just recently woke up.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was able to be at home with them suzy but couldn't touch them, it was like dangling chocolate cake under my nose while not been allowed to eat!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad your ok though hun, I bet you've given them the biggest cuddles ever today!
How did the scan go hun? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

When do you get the results of the scan?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Was just literally about to ask about you Amy
Glad you're okay x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I get the results in ten days time xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

:shrug:Hi ladies. Glad your doing good Amy and your scan went well. Hopefully you have great results. 
London's doing good. Finally got over his bug. He had his 2 month appointment yesterday and he weighed only 10.3oz. I was concerned because he weighed 10.1oz 2 weeks ago but his doctor says it's fine:shrug:. She just keeps telling me he's a small baby. I'm still exhausted and he sleeps pretty well most nights. I'm dreading having to move him to a crib, but his doctor says his head is starting to get a flat spot from sleeping in the same spot. There is not a lot of options to change his position in his rock n play sleeper. I love having him at arms reach :cry:. 
How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Pink, glad London is doing well. I love Riya's rock n play sleeper. I think I will switch to her crib when she can roll over.

London is 1.5oz behind Riya! She was 10lb 4.5oz on Monday.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Glad London is doing ok pink.

Lucy has her 8 week check and injections at 10:30 :-( I'm dreading it Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor Lucy :hugs:. Good luck Carly!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad London's better :)

Im dreading the injections too :( bubs has hers on the 17th x


----------



## ab75

Good luck Lucy and Carly xx


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck carly i hope she copes ok with them. 

sweetpink ... just turn Londons head often if you can and that should help OR you can get a special pillow to help.. i had one for ethan. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cotton-New...6074451&sr=1-6&keywords=baby+flat+head+pillow <--- this is the style i had for Ethan but just google baby flat head pillow and there are loads of different ones xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope the injections went well Carly.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink glad londons doing ok, that weight sounds great to me Hun.

Carly hope Lucy is ok with her jabs, Archie has his tomorrow, he was meant to have them last week but they changed his appointment for some reason. Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies!
She was so brave. Cried for a few minutes but then stopped as soon as we left the room lol. She's in her cot fast asleep now. 
I mentioned to the Dr that I think she has slight tongue tie and he checked and just said if she's feeding ok then just keep an eye on it. 
Good luck with Archie's tomorrow amy Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww why do you think that Carly? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Her tongue goes a funny shape when she moves it certain ways and she takes in loads of air when feeding. It's nothing too bad though.
She's been abit restless and unsettled this afternoon, hasn't fed much but hasn't wanted to sleep or have her dummy either. She felt abit warm so she had some calpol and she's just had a really good feed and gone to sleep snuggled into me :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah bless her, Fx'd it's not that! Archie's is quite clingy at the moment, he's a little monkey as soon as I put him down he cries, so I go over to him give him a cheeky smile and he does a huge smile back! Little monkey! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww! he just loves his mummy :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah's doing that this evening Amy! He's meant to be in the middle of a wonder week leap so think it may be that.


----------



## Mummy to be x

So cute though isn't it kian?! I just have to pick him up and snuggle him to death, he knows how to work his mummy lol.

Ladies, I've now made myself a parenting journal, not sure how i put the link in here but if you look in parenting journals I'm there :) feel free to follow me x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope your babies shots went well ladies. I hate those, but London took his pretty well. 
Kiwi I love his rock n play sleeper too, I'm going to keep using it until he rolls over also I hate that his head is getting flat but I don't think its from his sleeper. His daycare lady keeps him in a bouncy seat most of the day instead of holding and playing with him so I think she is the cause of it. I hold him all evening when we get home and only put him in his sleeper for bedtime. I'm in the process of finding him somewhere else to go. 
Any plans this weekend for you all?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink that's really not good is it!
Tomorrow is my sister in laws 30th so ill be popping round with a card. Sunday is mothers day over here so jon and katie have a surprise planned for me :) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow,pink that is terrible she sounds god darn lazy! 

Yep mothers day over here too so I'm been taken out for a meal, I've already got a huge bunch of flowers and two Yankee candles, I love my candles!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck with finding another one Pink.

Mothers day, hmm. My OH probably hasn't got anything from the kids knowing him :( Ive noticed he puts himself first. x


----------



## ab75

Good luck pink.
Dh took the girls to tesco last night and came back with flowers and a new vase,Zara chose a mint aero for me and Zoe chose Cadbury Fingers (her favourite lol). Getting my cards tomorrow. When he walked back in he said oh shit I forgot a card from Frazer! ! When he asked what I wanted to do for mothers day I just said I would like peace to have a bath then straighten my hair lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw Beckii I hope he does get you a little something Hun! You deffo deserve it.

Lol Amanda, it's definitely the little things we appreciate as mummy's isn't it? I got lovely flowers too :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

:hugs: Beckii

Amanda that's so funny that he forgot a card from frazer! I'd love a bath and the chance to do my hair too :)

Well tryin to get lucy down earlier last night was a disaster! She fussed from 7-8:30 so I brought her back down and she fell asleep cuddled up with me. I put her back to bed at 9:30 aand she woke at 12, 3 and 6 then got up at 7:30 :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww carly! You will get there in the end I bet it will just take her a bit of getting used too xx


----------



## ab75

He got one this morning Carly lol.

Frazer slept at 8,fed at 2 then was up from 6. Poor little man is shattered,he's too nosey to sleep during the day in the house. Been to tesco. Just feeding Frazer then we're going to go to the park. Hoping he has his usual long sleep in the pram then the girls are going to make carrot cake with me.

Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Happy Mothers Day to you ladies, I hope you all have a lovely day today and tomorrow. Ours isn't until May, so I have to wait. We are going to go to the outdoor shopping mall today. I finally get to use the bassinet part of my stroller. I hope London likes it.


----------



## ab75

Thanks pink. 
Enjoy shopping xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've not got time to read posts yet but I just wanted to wish you all a Happy Mothers Day, have a lovely day! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Happy Mother's Day Beckii xx


----------



## sethsmummy

happy mothers day everyone :kiss:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy mothers day to all you beautiful mummy's :)

I got woken up to breakfast in bed, followed by a box with loads of my favourite things in. Jon and katie had decorated a box by drawing hearts and flowers and putting stickers say 'i love you' it was so cute :)
Jon's just gone to see his mum then we're going out. Hope you all enjoy your special day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww my god that is so thoughtful carly!!! Your a lucky girl x

I got flowers and two Yankee candles and a lovely personalised moonpig card with photos of madeleine and archie on and a cooked breakfast :)

Happy Mother's Day wonderful mummy's xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you've all had a happy mummy's day with your gorgeous children. 
I got flowers,sweets and breakfast cooked for me. After that it was just a normal day lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy mothers day ladies! Sorry did not know it was Mothers day in the UK until I read this thread. Hope you lovely ladies had a wonderful day and that you and your adorable babies are doing great <3.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies I hope your all well :)

I have a problem... Lucy wakes at about 6 am every morning whether she's hungry or not and I think it's because she's cold. For bed she wears a vest, sleepsuits or pj's, scratch mits, then either a sleeping bag or 4 layers of blankets. She refuses to have her arms tucked in or be swaddled so that's not an option but when she wakes her hands and arms are freezing.
Usually I get her out and feed her and she falls straight to sleep but this morning I just put her next to me in bed and she fell back asleep for over an hour.
how can I stop her being cold? Xx


----------



## ab75

Carly,Frazer is in his cot now,he doesn't like his arms being swaddled and kicks blankets off. Last night he had socks on his hands (the thicker ones),vest,sleeps it, cosy onesie and sleeping bag. 
He wakes at 6am ish every morning but that's because he has wind and a poo then xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya is the same way waking up at 4am each morning. Someone once told me though that it is normal for a baby to have colder hands and arms. They said its because its the last place to get blood circulation on a baby. It sounds to me like you are doing everything right Carly.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Amanda I love that he has a poo at the same time each morning!
The rest of her body is fine but it's just her arms and hands :-( ill try a long sleeved vest under her sleep suit tonight and maybe 2 pairs of scratch mits. I just hate the thought of her being cold :-( xx


----------



## ab75

So do I but would rather he did it at 7am haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie always has old hands I'm forever putting mitts on him.x


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's the only reason I put scratch mits on Lucy.
Lucy only ever poos in the evening Amanda, and not everyday either.
what's everybody got planned for this week? Yesterday my best friend came round with her 2 week old baby and 4 year old son. Today I'm just doing housework. Jon's off tomorrow so we will probably end up going out somewhere. Thursday im going to a soft play area to meet another friend so she can finally meet lucy and then Friday we are taking the dog out early so we can watch the eclipse on the beach :) xx


----------



## ab75

Sounds like a good week Carly. I don't have any plans other than going down to Fife visiting on sat and think we might go swimming on Sunday xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm thinking about going swimming next week But the pool near to me isn't very warm :-( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do any of you give your babies or toddlers/preschoolers vitamin D supplements?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Katie had vitamin d when I was pregnant because I bought myself the kids one from asda so we shared them lol. Apart from that no, we're out in the sunlight all the time so I don't think it necessary xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Nope never given either of them vitamin D.

Carly that sounds like fun, I think where taking Madeleine to the pool on Saturday, I want to take Archie in but need to wait till my tubes out. I think Scott might need my help with both kids in the pool lol. 

I really need to do a big food shop too!


----------



## sethsmummy

Seth has a multivitamin and mineral tablet but thats prescribed by his dietician. Before that i always gave him a multivitamin.. once ethan hits 3 he will get them too (theyre age 3+) I have ABIDEC for Ethan just now but he hates the taste. I dont give Rohan anything. xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

You ladies made me want to go swimming lol. You all sound like you have lovely weekends ahead of you!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Weekend plans sound great ladies. We're on spring break so we are taking London to see his dad's side of the family. I'm not looking forward to driving 14 hours with a baby. He barley makes it home from Daycare without crying and it's only a 20 min drive. On top of that it's supposed to rain all the way there and back. Ugh, I'm not looking forward to it. So I guess London is watching his figure or something. He is still not eating during the day at daycare. Yesterday he only ate a 2oz bottle at 10am and I don't pick him up until 330pm. I drop him off at 630am. How can he go all day only eating 2oz? I guess he's starting to reverse cycle. Makes me sad, he had been sleeping 4-5 hours at a time at night. Now he is back to 2 hours and waking to eat. Sorry guys I'm rambling. How are you ladies?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink, Archie is doing the same he's been really off his food during the day. Has London had his jabs recently? The doctor told me it can make them go off their food sometimes x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :)
Lucy slept great last night. She went to bed at 8:30 then woke at 1:30 then went back to sleep until 6 then fed and slept till 7:30 :) 

This mornings plans of going to a play area have been cancelled as katie has chicken pox :-( xx


----------



## ab75

well done lucy. hope katie is ok.
theres a sign on zoe's nursery door saying that there is chickenpox going around in the afternoon session. i would rather these 3 got it now. i got it when i was 12 and it left scars xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good morning ladies! :wave: Hope you and your little bundles of love are doing great!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw carly sorry Katie's suffering but at least she's getting it out the way. Madeleine hasn't had it yet x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg Carly :hugs:. I am so sorry Katie has chicken pox. I remember having those when I was a kid. So horrible :(. I thought they had a vaccine for those now, or does it not always work? I was hoping that Riya would not have to go through with having chicken pox.


----------



## Carlyp1990

They don't vaccinate over here suzy. Luckily she's ok in herself just abit spotty. My friends little boy had them a couple of weeks ago so we took katie round anyway as I'd prefer her to have them now. Lucy hasn't caught them yet but im sure she will soon as I can't keep them separate Xx


----------



## ab75

If I lived near you I'd be coming to visit for a chickenpox party lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

If Lucy does get them, at least she won't remember having them. I remember every detail about my chicken pox and it was horrid.


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope she stays ok in herself hun. Id be right there with you for a chicken pox party with Amanda if Rohan hadnt have been ill lol. Im dreading when the boys get them!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha chicken pox party! 
She still seems fine so far, she had a slight fever on tuesday night and abit of a cold last week so hopefully she won't be too bad now. She's been abit upset a few times today because they've been irritating her but other than that she's coping really well :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Have you tried calamine lotion hun? Magic stuff that is xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea she had some on before bed and I put some on this morning. Going to shower her after tea and cover her again. I think she's getting a fever again as she's shaking saying she's freezing even though the heating is on and she got her dressing gown on. Giving her half an hour and if she's still not warmed up ill give her some calpol Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh bless her carly! Poor little thing I hope she's feeling better by tomorrow xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Things have gone downhill. She's scratching like mad. Iv had to get a friend to go and buy some piriton for me and bring it round because Jon's at work. She in my bed with me now so I can keep her calm, Jon's going to sleep on the sofa xx


----------



## ab75

Oh poor katie. What a shame. The Piriton will help her sleep too xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try and get some Virasoothe. Doctors used to recommend calamine lotion but don't now as apparently once it dries it makes them itchier. Also try an oat bath, get a muslin, put some porridge oats in it, tie with a hair bobble, hold under the hot tap whilst you run the bath then mix the water with the muslin and wash her with it. Worked brilliantly for Tristan. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 0203

Hi ladies I having been I here for a while but I had to come back and get some things off of my chest. I feel jealous of you, you all seem to have happy babies. I am so worried there is something wrong with Henry, he will be so happy one moment then screaming uncontrollably the next, it can last for ages and happen multiple times a day. I've been to the doctors and we tried meds for reflux but nothing changed. I've tried eliminating things from my diet and eating and drinking all the recommend foods and drinks but nothing seems to help. I am exhausted from trying to console him all the time and am so worried that it's me and I am doing something Wrong.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Oh hun im so sorry your feeling that way. I understand it's can be so difficult when your lo doesnt seem to be as happy as other babies, I promise you your not doing anything wrong though :hugs: 

Obviously each baby is different but have you tried a dummy to help settle him? Lucy would get herself so worked up, she wouldn't nap, feed, cuddle etc and then when I introduced a dummy it made things easier as she was able to nap properly. If you ever feel like you need a chat or to have a rant/moan if things get too much then feel free to message me on facebook xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope everyone's ok.

Katies chicken pox have spread even more and are now inside her girly bits :-( she's screaming when she wees, its horrible. She's just in a bath at the minute soaking as she said it feels better. I popped lucy in her cot while I sorted katies bath and she's gone to sleep... probably won't last long though! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh god Carly poor Katie, I hope she's better soon :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> Hi ladies I having been I here for a while but I had to come back and get some things off of my chest. I feel jealous of you, you all seem to have happy babies. I am so worried there is something wrong with Henry, he will be so happy one moment then screaming uncontrollably the next, it can last for ages and happen multiple times a day. I've been to the doctors and we tried meds for reflux but nothing changed. I've tried eliminating things from my diet and eating and drinking all the recommend foods and drinks but nothing seems to help. I am exhausted from trying to console him all the time and am so worried that it's me and I am doing something Wrong.

I second what carly said can you try a dummy? It worked wonders for my baby. Your not doing anything wrong at all, your doing everything you can :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: have you tried gripe water hun? or perhaps it could be CMPI (cows milk protein intollerance) or a gluten intollerance. I agree with the other ladies too about the dummy. works wonders. 

carly im sorry Katie is having such a horrid time with the chicken pox :( poor girl :( I hope they clear up soon :hugs:


----------



## 0203

Hope Katie feels better, poor little thing.

I have tried a dummy sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes me holding him while doing step aerobics helps so maybe he just wants a skinny mummy. I am just feeling really sad about it today. When he is happy he is so amazing, gives smiles to anyone and everyone giving him attention, coos and talks and has a really cute fake cough, he has started grabbing holding and hitting at objects and really interacting with the world. But then it is like a switch is flicked and he starts screaming, it's completely different to his tired/Hungry/etc cried it really is inconsolable. We try everything. It breaks my heart nothing seems to help. I just feel sad that this is meant to be the happiest time in my life, all I ever wanted was to be a mum but I only feel happy when he is asleep or happy now. Sometimes I just cry along with him when he has one of his screaming fits. I am scared to take him out because I feel like people will think I am a bad mum that I can't stop him crying. I force myself to go out every day but it is getting harder. I went to the doctor who said it could be reflux but the meds didn't work. GP says I should just keep going back Until it is sorted which is nice, he was really supportive. I told him I was worried that I was getting pnd but he says he doesn't think I do because when Henry is happy I am. Just want Henry to be happy again like he used to be but that seems like ages ago now


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies, i just wish i could do more to help her.

Oh hun you are far from being a bad mum, your doing the best you can. you are still both learning an adjusting to a crazy new world which is new to you both so your bound to have tough times.
Whatever your going through you are not alone, Lucy has her moments of inconsolable crying and ill admit I've had to put her down next me while she screams so I can just take a minute to compose myself again.
Could it be trapped wind/colic? How long did he have the meds for because I've heard it can take a while to start working. I'm sure you've tried everything possible so tell me to shut up if you want hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 it sounds like trapped wind/colic, Archie suffered with this and nothing I could do would settle him, it's something they grow out of it, I put gripe water in each feed and it helped bring his burps up and helped him poo more xx


----------



## ab75

0203 hugs xx

Carly. My mum put Greek yoghurt on me when I had chickenpox. Stinks but it really really helped,especially on my hooha (put it on there myself though as I was 12 lol) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks Amanda, i've given the calamine lotion a Miss and used lucys oilatum cream on her instead, it says it's soothes irritation and calms itches so thought it was worth a go. So far so good :) xx


----------



## ab75

Hope that works. They should stop itching soon anyway xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 I'm sorry you are having a tough time :hugs: You are a great Mummy and you are doing a great job. 

It sounds like wind to me, have you tried Gripe Water? It's like magic in a bottle for us!


----------



## Carlyp1990

The oilatum seems to have worked. Katie went to bed at 7 and I didn't hear from her all night and she's still in bed now. I'm glad she's had a good night's sleep :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant news :) How long has she had them now?


----------



## Carlyp1990

we noticed the first 2 spots on tuesday night, then on Wednesday she was covered xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They should start to scab soon :) Tristans initial itching only lasted about a week.


----------



## sethsmummy

glad katy had a better night hun! 

0203 sometimes hun its just what the baby is like (sorry that sounds so doom and gloom) but they honestly all do it.. some more than others. Its nothing you are doing wrong i promise you. If you've not tried the gripe water give it a go. 

and also what carly said.. how long was he on the reflux meds? they all take a while to kick in properly and help and sometimes you need more than one to help... Seth was on a fair bit of medication for his reflux when he was a baby because no one thing worked on its own :hugs:


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone I am feeling better today, husband picking up an extra shift and being out the house fro 7.30am-10pm probably didn't help. Henry had gaviscon For a week but I didn't notice a difference and it made him constipated. I did try gripe water but I will try it again. Thanks girls. I do think he is a baby with a temper haha so looking forward to toddler years! But it just seems strange to me that a couple of weeks ago he was smiles all the time and now he's like a different baby. It's only really started since he was 6/7 weeks old at first I thought it was a growth spurt or a wonder week but it doesn't seem to be ending!


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh yeah you definitely need longer than a week with the gaviscon Hun. They work better the more they build up. You could ask to try ranitidine instead as that's less common to cause constipation 

Has it been since before or after his operation Hun? It could be linked??I'm glad your feeling better today xxx


----------



## 0203

It's all been after his operation so I think it is linked, doctor says it isn't and he is all healed. I was only given a weeks worth of gaviscon so will be making an appointment with doctor again on Monday


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope you manage to get things sorted for him, it's not nice seeing your lo so uncomfortable :hugs: xx


----------



## 0203

Have tried gripe water and today Henry has only cried when hungry/dirty/tired it's been so nice. However he has gone from only one dirty nappy a day to five so far and they smell awful! Did that happen with any of your little ones?


----------



## sethsmummy

oh yes.. rohans nappies absolutely stink! But ill take that over crying any day :haha: It should calm down though.. rohans only having 1/2 a day now xx


----------



## 0203

Oh me too sethsmummy :) 
the little tinker fell asleep right after his bath but before he last feed....nu boobs feel huge already as he always has a feed around now, I've been quite liking only getting up once a night :haha: but now he has missed a feed I am betting we will be getting up a bit more tonight!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Lucy had 3 poos yesterday which smelt strange compared to her usual which is once every other day I was quite shocked!
I hope Henry doesn't have you up too much xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I added gripe water to all Archie's bottles and he would do about three runny poos a day but he was out of pain and he was relaxed so I was welcoming the runny poo!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm glad the gripe water helped :)


----------



## 0203

Carlyp1990 said:


> Lucy had 3 poos yesterday which smelt strange compared to her usual which is once every other day I was quite shocked!
> I hope Henry doesn't have you up too much xx

Not too bad, only up at 12.15 and 4 then 7.15 he had a massive nappy explosion this morning, I had to bath him. Henry myself and my husband managed to get covered. Now I think Henry thinks it is bedtime. He fell asleep straight after and is still asleep now 2 hours later :haha: means I've managed to get loads of house work done he never naps this long!


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: thats fantastic... not the nappysplotion haha all the sleep. Although i guess the nappy might have done him some good too if he was backed up a bit. Glad your managing to get things done now hun :D Long may it last! 

Rohans feeding every 1-2 hours today :o he fed at 12,3,7,9,10,12,1! fast asleep right now on daddy but we shall see how long that lasts.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies, feels like I haven't posted in donkeys!

Sorry about Katies pox, Carly. I've heard porridge in the bath is meant to help.

Aimee-Jo has got a strange red bumpy rash on the back of her head, I've gotten rid of her cradle cap but I think its a reaction to the shampoo.
Her routine is brilliant now, if she wakes for a feed its always between 4-5! Sometimes sleeps through till 6:30-7.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! X


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm so jealous of how aimee-jo sleeps. What time does she go to bed at?
Lucy was going 10-4-7:30 but now she's going 8-12-4-7 ish. Hopefully she'll start to go abit longer soon.
She's been so unsettled today so I checked the wonder weeks app and leap 3 started today! it makes sense as she's going through so much development wise at the minute, she rolled over on Thursday night, laughed for the first time today and is really interested in her toys at the minute. I'm convinced she's teething too! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow carly that's fantastic that Lucy rolled! Clever girl xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I nearly cried! I couldn't believe it, I danced around the room with her afterwards and I think I've scared her so she won't do it again lol xx


----------



## ab75

That's great that lucy rolled.
I think Frazer is teething too. He is soaking through his bibs with slavours lol
That's great that Aimee-Jo sleeps that long xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

That's what lucy is like Amanda, constantly biting her fingers too And her cheeks are always rosey red xx


----------



## ab75

Frazer hasn't got rosey cheeks but his hands are always in his mouth. Be a change for me if he gets teeth early. Zara has only just got all her teeth. She was about 7 months before she got her 1st one xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Bless her, I think katie was about 8m when she got her first one. I'm dreading lucy getting any, i'm scared she'll bite me when feeding :-/ xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad you mentioned the teeth ladies, Archie's constantly biting his fists, he wants his dummy all the time too and when I give it him he really chomps it. Tonight he kept crying and wouldn't settle so I'm thinking something is going on there. Madeleine was 10 month before he first tooth so this is so new to me x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aimee-Jo has been gnawing her fists too, is that teething?
She goes to sleep the same time as Jayden at 7, sometimes she'll have a feed at 10 o'clock then sleep through or wake at 4-5. Shes so good. 
She doesnt like it on her belly though, are your little ones pulling themselves up yet? Aimee-Jo hasnt rolled yet but she goes half way lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii Archie loves his side but he won't roll and he hates tummy time! Xx


----------



## ab75

Frazer loves tummy time but hasn't rolled. He ends up at a 90 degree angle to where i put him though as he keeps moving his legs xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww that's so good she sleeps so well!

Lucy loves tummy time for about 10 minutes but if I put her on her back she tries to do sit ups lol, she can get her head and shoulders off the floor. She prefers to be sat up so I have to either hold her, put her in her chair or prop her up with cushions xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Lucy has started pushing her knees under her then lunging forward when she's on her tummy. She ended up getting off her changing mat this morning! She's so strong! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lucy is going to be off running round the house before you know it Carly! Lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah still will not lift his head up during tummy time. He's really strong and pushes his head back when we hold him upright but just won't during tummy time. A lot of the time he either sucks his mat or turns his head to the side and falls asleep!

He was playing on his mat today and turned 360 degrees. :lol: Wriggle bum!


----------



## sethsmummy

Rohans slobbering everywhere too :haha: going to have to start putting bibs on him. 

he wont push himself up during tummy time either. If were holding him upright hes grand but wont make any effort at all to push himself up with his arms. doesnt move from where you put him either on his play mat. 

we got a belly laugh out of Rohan early this morning... in his sleep! lol every day he seems to giggle in his sleep but this was a big proper laugh.. were not sure if i tickled his ribs when i was patting his back lol. I want giggled when hes awake :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: So cute!


----------



## 0203

Tummy time is really hit and miss with Henry, sometimes he loves it sometimes he hates it though I think it's more from being frustrated he draws his legs up and kicks and lunges forwards loads, sometimes he cries and doesn't even lift his head.

Thank you for the gripe water suggestions, most of the time I have my happy baby back, I'm a bit worried though. On the bottle it says you can give 5ml six times a day the Internet says only 3 times a day. I was doing it for every day time feed so now I'm worried I've done it too much, 4-5 times a day. When do you give it? It says you can give it every feed but I'm wondering if I should start using it only if he starts getting really Unsettled When do you use it?


----------



## sethsmummy

every day bottle hun upto 6 bottles xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I used in every bottle and it worked wonders and did Archie no harm what so ever :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tummy time is hit or miss for Riya too. She tries to lift herself up and kick her feet but that is about as far as she has gotten so far. She seems to love back time more than tummy time lol. Whenever I lay her on her back she at least attempts to roll over. Most of the time that I lay her on her tummy (with a baby pillow under her arms) she just gets angry, kicking her feet and yelling at me.

Not sure about the gripe water. When I gave it to Riya I only used it when she got really fussy during a feeding. I can't remember what it said on the bottle though. The kind I use though is called "Tummycalm".


----------



## Carlyp1990

I need some advice from you lovely ladies if possible...

It's not baby/child related.

So... when katie was almost 2 I started a cleaning job in the evenings to earn abit of money. About a year later a lad started and we got on really well, just as friends, I'd never ever considered him to be anything more although their were rumours he had feelings for me but he knew that nothing would ever happen.
Jon got very very jealous of me being friends with him and ultimately that's the reason I left the job And cut myself off from contact with almost everybody I worked with.
I just had an email asking if I would like to be considered for a health care assistant / receptionist role based in the same building. I said yes as it would look great on my uni application if I have experience in a clinical setting, Jon has flipped! He said he can't handle me working with the same people in the same building so do what I've gotta do.
What should I do? It's not even likely I'll get the job but it's the principle that I'm more annoyed about.

A couple of years ago I caught jon texting a girl from work. Suggestive texts, saying he would go to hers and she could tell her boyfriend she was busy etc. He never left his job, as far as I know he still works with her. He told me it was none of my business as we werent together but we had been trying to make things work.
Would I be out of order to still go ahead with the application and take the job if I was offered it? I wouldn't be actually working with the people I used to, I there is just a chance I would be in the same building at the same time Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly, this is your future you talking about here so you go for it. It sounds to me like johns feeling this way because he's actually the one who has been upto no good with work colleagues, this is his problem not yours, don't let that ruin your chance of a brill job and like you say it will look great on your uni application, which is majorly important. Do what's right for you, not for johns insecurity about this guy. Like you said you never made him leave his job when he had actually done something wrong.

I say go for it xx


----------



## ab75

^^ agree with Amy. It's not as if you did anything or you're going to be working with the guy again.
Jon should trust you. Think he has a guilty conscience? ?!! Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Exactly what Amy and Amanda said! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Same as above ^^^


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

yep im with Amy and Amanda hun. 

Jon should not be trying to stop you having a job. If this were John and I then i would be putting him in his place quite firmly. His paranoia is not your problem.. the fact that he got involved with someone does not mean that you will do the same and he needs to seriously get over himself.He cant control you and needs to realise that... hes going to have to work through HIS issues instead of trying to stiffle you. There are always going to be men anywhere you work hun so hes just going to have to grow the heck up and get a grip :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Did you decide what you were going to do, Carly? x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

We are finally back from our very long drive trip. I think it may have caused a dip in my supply, and it's right at London's 3month growth spurt. So I've been struggling to make enough milk for him. I'm so jealous of you all's babies progress. London has not even tried to roll, he still wants to be held most of the time. Tummy time only last about 5 mins before he starts fussing. He does like to baby babble a lot though and he laughed at a toy for the first time yesterday so of course I had to buy it for him. I can tell you he does not like road trips. He was not a happy camper. He slept well a night though and still does. Around 5-6 hours before he wakes. I was enjoying the extra sleep now I have to get up and pump. 
Here is an current pic of the mister
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ab75

He is soooooo adorable pink!! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks, I love his little smirk he gives us.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks for your advice ladies :flower:

I'm goin ahead with the application and if I get an inyerbiew etc then we will discuss it further. I've told him how I feel and we had a little chat about it. He thinks I'm making excuses to go back to that place and says I can get reception work anywhere but iv explain its the health care assistant experience I need. We will see what happens...

London is soo cute!

Katie is going out for the day with Jon's mum and dad tomorrow and I really don't want her to go! I swear I have problems, i'm so attached to the girls. I hate anyone taking katie out amd I hate people holding lucy. Not because I'm worried anything bad will happen but they're mine and I like them with me... I feel so irrational! Xx


----------



## ab75

Carly, remember when my mum took the girls for a night and I was in tears in the shower thinking about it! ! It is irrational but I am exactly the same. Katie will have fun though. Use the time to do something for you! !
I'm going out tomorrow night, dh was meant to go too but I don't want my mum watching the 3 kids so dh is staying in and I'm going with my sis. My mum hasn't changed Frazer 's nappy or anything so I don't want to leave him with her. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly I am exactly the same!

London is so cute :)

Can you believe work rang today and asked if I could work Monday because they are short staffed!?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly I'm the same! It's not irrational at all I say it's very normal, just goes to show how much of a loving caring mummy your are.

Omg Kian! I hope you told them to piss off lol.

Awww London is so perfect x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just kind of laughed and said no. I've not left him for 20 minutes never mind a full day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

The cheek of it, your on maternity leave!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies. She's going in 45 minutes so iv just been cuddling her on the sofa lol. 
Kian that's crazy! I would have laughed too! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Carly it's definitely totally normal. I'm the exact same. Haha nobody gets to take my children :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

London is adorable:cloud9:

Glad he's not kicked off Carly, fingers crossed he understands.

I looked into midwifery and I can't do it, I'm gutted x


----------



## sethsmummy

How come you can't do it ub?? 

London is gorgeous! I hope you enjoyed your time away. :cloud9:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Mornin, what's everyone's plans for today? They are having Baby's first Easter at Babies-R-Us so we are going to go to that after our morning walk. I'm not sure what else after. 

Kian, OMG, I can't believe they called you while on Maternity leave.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm allowed do 10 return to work days which is why I was asked. I won't be doing any!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why can't you do it beckii?

That's the route I'm heading for if you want any advice :)

Edit to add: you can do anything you put your mind to Beckii, there is routes you can go down to get there :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

I didn't have the right qualifications to get into uni beckii but i did an access course at college last year. It was great. Only 2 days a week too.

I think lucy has chicken pox! She has 2 little blister spots on her head. I'm going to check her full body after she's finished feeding Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh no carly hope it's not the pox! Although if it is look at the plus side, it will be out the way then xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Even if I did have the qualifications (which I don't) the nearest Uni is in Bristol and when it comes to getting a placement I couldn't do it because that's in Bristol too. I would have no way of getting there or anyone to have the kids. I might just have to look into something else. Never mind hey!

If they are I bet she'll be covered tomorrow, Carly :o x


----------



## sethsmummy

Kian.. i cannot believe they asked you to come in :hah: darn fools. im glad you said no :hugs: 

aww Beckii im sorry, thats so shit :( Could you back to it when the kids are a bit older? 

ooo pink that sounds like fun! we just went to the toy shop with the boys... walked back out again when we looked at the prices :rofl: £15.99 for a bloody foam sword!! not a chance so went across the road to the newsagents thats got a toy section and they got a cap gun each... neither of them like the noise with the caps in though so just normal guns now. 
ooo and ordered the mega easter egg from thorntons for our little easter photo shoot with Rohan xx


----------



## 0203

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me coming back again. I really like this thread but I keep not commenting because I feel like I haven't been on for ages so I shouldn't just burst back on. that doesn't make sense I am so silly sometimes. I don't have friends with babies in real life so it's nice to come on here and have a chat and know whwhat the other babies are up to

Since we've started the gripe water Henry has been amazing! Back to his happy little self, still can have his moments but I guess all babies can!! Today we took him swimming for the first time and he loved it. He is exhausted now so I really hope he behaves for my dad who is baby sitting for the first time tonight as my husband and I are going out for dinner to celebrate our second wedding anniversary. I don't really want to go though, can't Imagine being away from Henry!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beckii you could do it when your babies are in school, never too late hun x

0203 - hi! I'm so glad the gripe water worked, I found it magical! Ooh enjoy your date night with hubby, we went out a few week back and I missed archie so bad, felt strange leaving him but it was nice to have time as a couple. Enjoy your evening :)


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad the gripe water has helped hun! It really is amazing. 

Amy hows Archies nappies hun?? Rohans are getting more and more watery :sick: 

0203 i hope you have a good night out hun and happy anniversary xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Don't be daft 0203 :) 

How long were you in the pool for? I want to take Aimee-Jo soon with Jay as just he went in last time. Did you just hold him? & happy anniversary :)

Unless I learn to drive I won't be able to. I'm too afraid to but have a reason why x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Afraid to drive beckii? Or go to uni?

Tara - he's off the gripe water now as he's much better, his poos are still runny but not watery x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii move to Preston with Simon and we can go to uni together lol.
0203 im glad Henry is happy again! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

im lucky if i put gripe water in rohans ever 3/4 days now but they just seem to be getting worse.. its not mucousy anymore thank god but im just waiting for the day it all comes out his nappy. 

:hugs: beckii ... my sister was scared for a long time to learn to drive because when she first started learning she was involved in 2 bad crashes ... first a boy racer was doing stupid speeds down the country track and they were pulling out of their farm track.. he took them out and his car took off, flipped in the air and hit a lamp post... and it was my sister that got the points and fine!!! second time she hit a verge and lost control.. both times with the kids in the car... but she went for it last year and passed her test :) took her 7 years but she did it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 don't be silly! :hugs: I don't comment often, being a Mummy seems to eat all my time. I'm glad he is feeling better :)


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone, we had a lovely meal out. UB we were in the water for about 25minutes I think Henry would have liked to stay longer but an annoying girl (about 8/9years so I think she should have known better) stood behind us and kept kicking the water, loads of water splashed in his face and he started crying loads. He was also really tired at that point though, he fell asleep whilst I was changing him and didn't wake up for about 2 hours after that!

Also talking about dirty nappies and gripe water....Henry hasn't pooed in 5 days! Apparently that's okay I breastfed babies but I'm terrified of what going to come haha I'm expecting a big explosion!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww poor little Henry! :hugs:

Lol 0203, I've had a few poo explosions and I end up just chucking the vests away they're that bad :rofl:


----------



## 0203

I've thrown away so many vests but they are so cheap and easy to buy I don't mind....although the other day my dh threw away a pooed on sleep suit that I love and I was so cross because I was going to try and clean that one!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yikes! I would of gone crazy :haha:

Does any of your babies have really stinky farts? :rofl: Archie's absolutely stink!! And I mean they stink the room out lol


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: Rohan is disgusting... he farted when my parents were here last time and they thought it was me!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hahahaha tara!! I'm dying laughing here :rofl:

Is Rohan on the Aptimel comfort? Bet his farts smell like Archie's :rofl:


----------



## 0203

Henry's are getting worse and worse as the days go by without a poo :haha:

And I may have made him dig the sleepsuit out of the bin :haha: it was in a nappy sack so was okay (apart from the poo) and it got washed a few times before Henry wore it again. Now DH checks if I want to keep the dirty clothes!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rinse, wash them stick in the sun. Gets stains out every time :)


----------



## ab75

^^ I was just going to say that!!

Tara that made me laugh.

Frazer has been swimming twice. Both times for about half an hour. Loves the pool but screams getting changed afterwards. It's as quick as I can get him ready and on my boobs to settle him xx

Happy anniversary xx


----------



## sethsmummy

He is amy. 

we need some sun for that :haha: on a serious note does it really always work? I've seen it said a few times now. 

Don't forget clocks have gone. Forward ladies.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lol I got lucky. Riya's farts don't smell (yet) :haha:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah. What Is the actual time? I don't know if my phones changed itself :rofl:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo just you wait Suzy :haha: it will come at some point


----------



## 0203

Haha I was going to ask what the Sun was :haha: since Henry has been born I think I've managed two loads of washing outside to dry!

You are lucky kiwi! Can you imagine if the babies came across this tread one day..."mum I can't believe you said that about me!"


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Too scared to drive, Amy. My biological dad and my Auntie and Uncle died in car accidents. Simons breaks failed on the car last week going 60mph, luckily only he was in the car!

Farts, well, A-Js are like mine :rofl: :blush:

Simon has stopped going on about me moving to Preston, Carly. Very strange x


----------



## 0203

So sorry to hear that ub x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tara yes it works. Doesn't actually need to be sun. I just fold it so the stained but is facing upwards and stick on the window ledge. Sun light seems to do the trick. It's worked every time for me. The most surprising time was after a wedding, Tristan had worn a white shirt and I wanted him to wear it to a Christening a few weeks later, typically he stuck his arm in lasagne. I washed it and was left with an orange sleeve. Left it in the sun light for few days and it was as good as new :)

Amy it's just after 10.30 now :D


----------



## Carlyp1990

Beckii im sorry to hear that :hugs:
I've done the sun thing when katie spilt chocolate icecream on her brand new light blue denim jacket last summer. I find it helps to keep it wet xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh beckii I'm so sorry :hugs: that is totally understandable you don't want to drive xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: so sorry beckii that must have been so hard to go through :hugs: 
I wonder wh oh has stopped going on about mooving...

i will have to give that a try next time something is stained!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: So sorry Beckii.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That's okay. I never actually got to meet them, it's the fact it's happened iykwim. I'm an awful passenger as it is x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm a worse passenger than a driver. You might feel safer driving yourself. Have you thought of maybe doing a couple of lessons and seeing how you feel?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm an awful passenger too beckii, I've had two crashes whilst I've been driving (both times someone pulled out on me) the second was awful, but I find as a passenger im so bad because I'm more aware of other cars, at least while I'm driving I know I'm in control and no one else xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry beckii. That's awful. 
I try to get washing out when it's a dry day even if just for an hour. And yeah the light has removed breast milk poo & tomato soup stains xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Since our accident in October im a crap passenger too. Always flinching and checking behind us at traffic lights. I haven't driven since it but don't think I'd be too bad driving myself.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend. I've done nothing! Felt ill most of it, my whole body has been aching all over. Lucy has more spots today but luckily she's fine in herself. She slept from 8-2:30 then 3:30-8 last night too :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sorry your feeling ill early. Fingers crossed the pox don't bother Lucy the whole time she has them. That's a fab sleep. The last two nights Rohans don't 7-3 then 3:30 -6


----------



## Carlyp1990

I love that your phone changed my name to early :haha:

Go rohan! I love that these babies seem to be letting us mummy's get some rest now:)

Both girls are tucked up in bed now, i'll have a quick tidy up then put some tv on I think. Katie was saying she couldn't sleep tonight as it's not dark enough... stupid clocks! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've had a pretty chilled weekend. 
I'm not sure what's wrong with Elijah. He's been really hard to settle, shows signs of wanting to eat then cries when I try to feed him. His mouth looks fine. I feel crazy for saying this but I'm wondering if it's maybe teething. I know they can teeth months before teeth show up. He's got red cheeks on and off, keeps playing with his tongue, sucking his hands and really unsettled. I'm currently laid with my PJ top open with him on me whimpering :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm so surprised that Jayden and Aimee-Jo both fell asleep at the same time they normally do. I'm currently looking for new beds/mattresses, Jayden has got really bad bed bug bites over his legs. His room is tidy and always has clean bedding on?! He's having to sleep in my bed until I can buy new ones. 

and guess what, HE DID HIS FIRST POOP IN HIS POTTY TODAY :happydance: I was sooo proud of him although a bit did go on my floor lol. He's had no accidents for 3 days :D 

I might learn to drive when I really need to x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beckii you'll need to have your house fumigated. They spread throughout the house quickly. Your best bet is to get that mattress and bedding out of your house ASAP.


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: stupid auto correct! I hope Katie sleeps ok hun... thats the only thing with it getting lighter because seth knows when it gets dark its bed time. 

Kian Rohan is teething, I think thats why he got a temp before. have you any teething gel or anything you can try? 

oh no! did you buy the mattress brand new hun? do you know if theres any chance of friends etc bringing them over? I know they are sooo easy to spread but horrendous to get rid of. Thats fantastic that Jayden has gone three days :happydance: i hope thats it for you! Were tackling potty training in the summer holidays xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't because I dudng think we would need it yet! I don't want to really give him anything until I'm sure what it is.


----------



## sethsmummy

maybe worth getting some gel hun. Wont do him any harm if its not teething too which is good but at least means you can eliminate that cause if it helps make him comfier.


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> We've had a pretty chilled weekend.
> I'm not sure what's wrong with Elijah. He's been really hard to settle, shows signs of wanting to eat then cries when I try to feed him. His mouth looks fine. I feel crazy for saying this but I'm wondering if it's maybe teething. I know they can teeth months before teeth show up. He's got red cheeks on and off, keeps playing with his tongue, sucking his hands and really unsettled. I'm currently laid with my PJ top open with him on me whimpering :(

You know Riya was doing the same thing today. I thought MIL was crazy when she mentioned teething pains. I had to lay on the couch with her and keep trying to get her to nurse and calm down. If it keeps up tomorrow I'm going to mention it to her doctor. She has an appointment coming up in a couple of days. I think it's her 6 month checkup / weight check.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Archie's the same he puts his whole fist in his mouth and really chomps at it! 

Oh shit Beckii you need to get that maytress out hun. I know this is gonna sound totally insane but I remember you mentioning the flea situation before, are you sure it's not fleas? Because they get in bedding and carpets etc. Definitly get someone out professional to fumigate the house they are a nightmare to get rid, I watched a programme last week about pest control and the woman had bed bugs and couldn't get rid of them they had to bomb the whole house with hot steam or something. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hmmm ladies I'm in need of some advice, I've just been sat in my bedroom doin my hair, it was very quiet as the kids are out with Scott at his mums, and I heard scratching or something and what sounded like running in the walls!! The cat was in the bedroom at the time and she was going nuts at the wall. I'm thinking birds or some sort of rodent, I can't think it would be mice as it was just too loud! 

What do you ladies reckon?


----------



## 0203

Uhoh is there any way of investigating mummy? We had rats in our attic once, they were so loud. It was terrifying because the first night we heard them was the night we had watched paranormal activity :haha: timing or what! Hope you can get it sorted!

Ladies how long does your little one stay awake for during the day? Most of the time Henry is only awake for an hour which I read was normal but does seem to nap a lot! I'm not too worried because when he is awake he is alert and is normally busy playing and talking, he just seems to love his sleep


----------



## Kiwiberry

Riya stays awake all day. She might get 15-20 minute naps here and there if she falls asleep when I am nursing or holding her. Other than that, she is alert all day. I think maybe I have a strange baby because from what I hear that is not normal for babies of her adjusted age :haha:.

Amy, I hope you figure out what is in your walls! I would totally be freaking out lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I think I will have to get someone out with it been in the wall, makes me feel creeped out! 

Archie is awake most the day he has a nap around 10am for an hour or so then again about two ish for half an hour, and sometimes he will nap for 20mins at tea time before his bath x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I always stretch out when I give Riya her bath. That way she is nice and tired afterwards lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you get in the loft Amy?

Elijah naps on and off all day. He can be awake for 30 minutes-2hours. I think it just depends.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Scott maybe could.

It's in the walls though, so I'm not sure we would find anything up there


----------



## ab75

We had mice before,they are louder than you expect them to be. They can be in the attic and running about inside the wall cavity. I bloody hate them!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How do they get them out of walks? With traps?


----------



## ab75

Frazer usually sleeps in his pram for a couple of hours in the morning and same in afternoon but since Thursday he has only been napping and has been awake most of the time. Even on our walk to the park yesterday he was awake in his pram the whole time. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh flip! Luckily I've got two cats so they'd be bloody stupid if they attempted gettjng in the house.

Think I will contact the estate agents to let them Inform the landlord. I'm not paying for pest control they're expensive!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good idea! You should not have to pay for it anyway! That should be the landlords job.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah suzy I'm sure he will he is quite good always on the ball with any problems


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope you get it sorted amy.

Lucy still has a 3 hour sleep in the morning, usually from 8-11ish. Then has a couple of 1hr naps in the afternoon. Usually she's awake for 2 hrs at a time.
her chicken pox are really bad today, shes covered in them and has an awful chesty cough too. I'm scared to touch her incase I hurt her :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awww poor little thing :( hope it's all cleared soon carly xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor sweet Lucy :hugs: I hope she feels better soon Carly. That must be so hard on you both.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww im sorry lucy's chicken pox are so bad hun i hope they clear up soon! 

Suzy Rohan is a very sleepy baby. He will spend around an hour awake at a time and then have a sleep for an hour and repeats that most of the day. most hell stay awake is 2 hours. he sleeps an awful lot. Like today he slept through the night... woke at 8:15 when i got him up for the school run.. went to sleep in the pram at 8:25.. slept until half 11 then woke for a feed and had an hour up. back to sleep at 12:45(ish) until 3 when he woke for another feed.. back to sleep on the nursery run at 3:30 and slept till 5... had a short nap at 6 and now is just in his chair falling asleep now. xx


----------



## 0203

Hope Lucy feels better soon poor baby :(

Tara I think Henry is a slept baby too then, today he has been awake for between 30mins and 2 hours with naps of about 1 hour to 2 and half hours (and that was because I've woke him to go out) My husband loved his sleep so I guess Henry takes after him!


----------



## sethsmummy

I think once i get his new toys he will stay awake longer.. he constantly wants to be on his feet now xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies, shes just spent an hour fighting sleep and grunting like she's in pain :-( she's finally settled now but she hasn't fed since 6 so will probably be up soon. I might try and dream feed her at 9 ish if she hasn't woken though so she doesn't get too distressed.
she has them all in her nappy area too so cleaning her when changing her nappy is hard as I don't want to rub them :-( xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww gosh bless her little cottons! Can you bathe her in a nice warm bath? I don't know anything about the pox so I'm rubbish xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww poor Lucy. Have you tried an oat bath Carly?


----------



## ab75

Poor lucy. Hope she's better soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah, I heard an oatmeal bath really helps with the chicken pox.

Hope all of you wonderful ladies are having a great day snuggling your babies!


----------



## sethsmummy

is lucy any better today hun? x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies.
No she's worse today tara :-( has napped for no more than 20 mins at a time all day before she wakes screaming. She's finally having a longer nap now so I'm hoping she's feeling better after it.
she had to stay in my bed last night and fed about 5 times between 11-5:30.
https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad292/carlyp1990/Screenshot_2015-03-31-15-32-39_zpsdmeulq7f.png
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww bless her :hugs:

Looks like my house is coming down with a big, Elijah isn't great, Tristans got an awful cough and cold and hubby says he feels congested.


----------



## ab75

Aawww bless her. At least she won't remember it Carly. Hope that's her starting to feel better. Is Katie better now?

Hope your bug doesn't come to much Kian .

Frazer has his immunisations tomorrow. First time at the new health centre so I don't know if they will weigh him as well. Going to ask for oilatum (Thanks Carly ) as he is getting eczema xx


----------



## sethsmummy

are you getting the cream or bath stuff amanda?? I hope his imms go well hun... ive never seen babies ge weighed when they have their imms. wish ours did that 

i hope the bug comes to nothing Kian. 

awww carly look at her :( poor girl. Does calpol not help the pain any?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hope the boys feel better soon Kian. 

Tara it's hard getting it into her but I managed to get some in her about an hour ago and she's been feeding since. She has them on her lips too bless her xx


----------



## 0203

Poor lucy!

Hope your boys are okay BB

Henry has his jabs tomorrow too :( 9.05 am not looking forward to try of to get there on time!


----------



## sethsmummy

aww jees :( i hope they start clearing up soon hun. im glad the calpol seems to be helping :hugs:

0203 youll do great hun :) i hope the jags go ok xx


----------



## 0203

Thanks tara. I've got out the house that early before but I love my lazy mornings, Henry normally wakes really happy and we always have cuddles and a bit of play time in bed before getting up.

I've just thought though (and this may sound stupid) he is suffering with a cold at the moment so can he still have his jabs?

Oh and wrote it in my journal but I wanted my proud mummy moment, Henry rolled twice today :)


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow well done henry!!! whats the link for your journal hun? its not coming up for me. 

hmm aslong as hes no temp they might still do it. id call before you leave just to ask xx


----------



## 0203

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...my-new-years-firecracker-18.html#post35211487

Keep meaning to add it to my signature but can't seem to do it when I'm on my phone and hardly ever go on the computer. I guess I could just paste the link but I like it when it says my journal or something :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Woooo way to go Henry!!!

Carly I hope Lucy is on the mend hun they look so sore bless her :(

Amanda good luck with the jabs today :hugs:

Kian I hope the boys don't get too poorly :(

I don't think ive missed anyone out there :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Was an awful night. Tristan ended up with a fever, he was white as a sheet and shivering. He was crying hysterically about his belly hurting. He seems better this morning but have booked him in at the Doctors just to be sure plus he has had a cough for a while now.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ah no! Poor little man x


----------



## brunettebimbo

His temperature is back up but apart from the cough he seems ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carly and Amy have you two got journals?


----------



## sethsmummy

i really hope hes better soon hun. 

i hope all the imms go ok today and babies arent too grumpy afterwards xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have Kian :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Link me :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs:. I hope Tristan feels better soon! Good luck with the doctors appointment. 

Carly, How is Lucy doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies
no I haven't got a journal Kian. .. probably should but never got round to it. How's Tristan now? I hope he's ok.

Lucy looks even worse today! jon told me to ring the Dr's for advice because she's not feeding much and is struggling to sleep. They told me to take her in and then the Dr just completely dismissed me. Xx


----------



## ab75

Poor lucy. Hopefully she'll start feeling better soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Will do kian :) 

Oh Carly doctors really pee me off something rotten when they just let things go. Take her to a&e if your worried Hun, my friend was on children's ward for a night with her little boy yesterday because his chicken pox where so bad, hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks girls. She's been napping since about 5 ish. I was going to wake her but she obviously needs the sleep since she only had little cat naps all day and she must finally be comfortable enough to sleep so ill leave her to it I think Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poor Lucy. Hope she feels better soon. Ring 111 if she gets worse. 

Tristan seems much better. Thank you.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel so bad for Lucy. The poor thing having to deal with chicken pox at such a young age.


----------



## 0203

Hope Lucy is feeling Better


----------



## Carlyp1990

Another bad night. She's just in her chair playing now though. I really hope she goes back to being a good sleeper after this!
Jons taking katie to the cinema today I think. They're having a katie and daddy day :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hun im sorry lucy is so bad :( I hope they start to ease up soon. 


https://i57.tinypic.com/2rc2w6q.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tara that picture is cute!


----------



## ab75

Hope Lucy is better soon. 
Love that pic xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know if any of you have seen this but the law has changed and our babies now have to be rear facing until 15months at least - https://www.gov.uk/child-car-seats-the-rules/using-a-child-car-seat-or-booster-seat


----------



## Carlyp1990

Happy easter everyone!

How are we all? We had a lovely day yesterday at brockholes nature reserve, we had some lunch and did the easter trail and katie got to meet the easter bunny :)
lucy is loads better now, she seems to be back to her normal happy self but spotty. On Friday night she had me up every hour feeding but last night she slept 10-1:30 and then until 5 ish so that's loads better and almost back to her normal routine :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad lucy is feeling better hun. Yesterday sounds fab! Wish we had sown thing like that near us. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brockholes is lovely :)
Glad Lucy is feeling better. 

I was up most of last night with Tristan. Had him at out of hours this morning. He has an ear infection and the start of tonsillitis so is now on antibiotics. He is off his food because his throat hurts so I've bought him some choc ices, banana milk and jelly which seems to have made him happy. Crap I know but I'd rather he eat something than nothing.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww poor Tristan! Hope he's feeling better soon.
Can you recommend anywhere else like brockholes Kian? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hmmm have you tried Grizedale Forest?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I went when I was younger but we haven't taken katie yet, i'll add it to the list :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

There's a really good farm called Wild Boar Park. That is brilliant and really cheap!


----------



## sethsmummy

carly dont know exactly where about you are but south lakes wild animal park is not too far from lancashire i dont think. 

im sorry tristan is so poorly Kian but im glad hes getting sorted! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh that's a good one. If you like their Facebook page Carly there is a family discount pass!


----------



## sethsmummy

i cant wait to take the kids back to the animal park... its funny i lived down there for 5 years and only went once :haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, Happy Belated Easter!!! I hope Tristan and Lucy are getting better. 
I still don't have time to drop in as much. When London gets home from daycare all he wants is his mommy and so I still cannot get anything done. I hope you ladies are doing well. I'm having pregnancy brain since going back to work. It seems I keep forgetting something every single day. Today I forgot the plug to my pump so I had to drive all the way back home. I think the stress of it all effected my output as I had a hard time getting enough today. You guys are lucky when your DH takes the baby out for a while and you get a small break. The only time I'm away from London is when im at work. Since DH didnt hold him much during the first 2 months now he cries most of the time his daddy holds him. 
So I have a problem. I just can't seem to get back to the groove of bedroom business. Seriously, baby is almost 4 months and I'm still not feeling it. Should I talk to my doctor about that or will it pass? DH and I are definitely not feeling connected.


----------



## ab75

Hi pink. Sorry you aren't having the best of times. It must be really hard leaving London in daycare. 
Dh and I have only had sex twice since Frazer was born. It was good while it was happening but I don't feel like it like I used to. Always too tired by bedtime and always in mummy mode. It'll come back though. Just make sure you can have a cuddle every day . I feel bad that I don't do it often but dh says he doesn't mind. Feel closer to him afterwards though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink you've just had a baby, don't be too hard on yourself I'm sure your sex drive will come back in good time, we've only had sex 3 times since Archie's been born, it can be hard to find time for each other when there is children involved. :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink me and oh have only had actual sex once. Try not to stress about it :hugs:

Lucy had her injections this morning, she hardly cried this time. Katie was with us and said she didn't like it... we did tell her to stay in the car with jon but she wouldn't! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww bless her Carly! 

I hate injections, Archie has his tomorrow :cry:


----------



## ab75

Poor katie lol. Glad Lucy was ok . 
Good luck tomorrow Amy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think we've had sex 5 times. I'm just not in the mood!


----------



## sethsmummy

pink i honestly wouldnt worry hun :hugs: your constantly tired and sex is going to be the last thing on your mind. And i wouldnt be surprised if you dont resent dh a little since you can never get a break which will certainly mean your not wanting sex. I was the same with my dh after seth and again after ethan. We've only dtd twice since coming home from Yorkhill. And not at all from having him to when he went into yorkhill. 

Carly im glad Lucys injections went well. is she better now after the pox??

I hope Archie's injections go ok Amy.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks ladies :flower:

Yes she's miles better now thanks tara, back to usual cheery self. She's still got her scabs though. I'm really squeamish when it comes to scabs and even just the thought of touching one makes me feel sick so I'm managing quite well... After bath time is the hardest though :-(

We've had a lovely day today, went out to the barbers and ended up buying some chips and goin to sit on the beach for abit then we got icecream before going to the arcade :) it's been great to have abit of family time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a fun filled day carly :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies &#128522;. At least you guys have had some once. I think you're right about the resent making me not in the mood. Most of the time I feel that way about him. I feel so bad, I was so frustrated with London this morning I was begging him to go back to sleep. He's been so fussy the past few days, I'm thinking he is starting his sleep regression. He woke up 3 times this morning and once an hour after I put him to bed last night. He was doing so well with 5-6 hours straight now this. I'm exausted. I still can't get him to take a nap anywhere other than on my chest or in my lap &#128549;. The lady at his daycare told me she put him in the bed on his side and let's him cry for 5 mins then he falls asleep. I'm thinking BS, pretty sure she just lets my baby cry himself to sleep. I can't do that and it pisses me off that she does it. DH doesnt want to change daycares, but I think it makes baby boy more clingy to me. I love his snuggles after a long day of work, but I feel like I work 2 full time and 1 part time job. Pumping 4-5 times a day is nerve wrecking. Sorry about my rant.
How are you all?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Here's an updated pic of my Peanut. I weighed him yesterday and he only weighs 11 pounds. I'm thinking I should probably get that checked out. At his two month appt he was 10 something. How much should they gain a month?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I'd go crazy shit if someone left my baby to cry themselves to sleep. Stupid cow! So sorry pink :hugs: your bound to find it difficult sometimes, us mummies run on little sleep so it's normal for our emotions to get high sometimes.

By the way,London is so perfect!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thank you Amy, he's my heart. I know, I'm super crazy bout her doing it but truth is, it will most likely happen anywhere. All the places I visited had babies sitting in some object crying.


----------



## ab75

London is gorgeous. 
I wouldn't like it either but you're right, it probably is the norm in daycare/ private nursery settings. 
Frazer put on 1lb 5oz in 4 weeks but he had dropped from 90th to just above 75th centile. I thought his weight was fine!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: you are right hun.. in private settings this is how its done. I used to hate it when i worked in a nursery and the babies were left to scream to sleep.. i was allowed to stay in the room for 5 minutes but after that i had to leave them to fall asleep by themselves. horrendous.. part of the reason i ended up leaving. 
London is absolutely gorgeous hun! xx


----------



## ab75

I lasted 3 days in a private nursery!! A little girl had a dirty nappy but they wouldn't change it as it wasn't "nappy changing time". That was my last day!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg are you joking! thats horrendous! Id have just picked her up and taken her poor girl. that nursery should be shut down! I know the one i was at was reported and they had an ofsted inspection soon after.


----------



## Mummy to be x

OMG that is absolutely shocking Amanda!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

WTF are you serious!? Elijah has to go to nursery when I return to work. I hope this isn't the case :cry:


----------



## ab75

I wasn't allowed to change her as my disclosure hadn't come through yet. I had my own as I'd been a childminder but I needed one in the name of the nursery setting.
I thought it was disgusting that they had set nappy changing times xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Christ,that is just awful!! How can they be such thing as set times to change bloody nappies? That's dumb! Xx


----------



## ab75

I know. I change a nappy as soon as it's dirty!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know, imagine leaving your baby in a shitty nappy till it was time to change it! I bet those babies at that nursery where going home with very sore bottoms. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stop it :cry: 

I'm going in with a massive list of questions next week!


----------



## ab75

Lol sorry Kian. I'm sure they won't all be the same xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Nursery's are not all the same, you just have to be sure you find one were you trust the staff to look after them properly. 

Pink im so sorry that they leave your baby to cry :-( I would be heartbroken at the thought of leaving my baby there :-( lucy put on 9 oz in 3 weeks and the HV said that was fine and she's gaining perfectly but I guess it varies with each child. London looks perfect :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's looking like he's going to the one Tristan goes to. Tristan has been there 18 months and never had any problems. 

He was with a childminder before that and there were a few things that didn't sit right. He even ended up with a pot on his arm!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well thats good then as you already have some trust built up with them, i'm sure you'll know if elijah is happy or not while he's there too Xx


----------



## 0203

I'm sure you will find a good nursery BB just have a look around. I've worked in two, one was only for a week. A little girl wanted a cuddle and I was told not to, about five minutes later she threw up poor girl just wanted a bit of comfort as she felt ill! They other one I worked in was great, they had set nappy changing times buy you would also change the nappy whenever it needed to be done, each child was put to sleep they way the parents instructed us to, for some it was pit them in the cot awake for others it was to rock them asleep, it didn't matter to us. 

Pink I can't believe they Let your baby cry :(


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> I'm sure you will find a good nursery BB just have a look around. I've worked in two, one was only for a week. A little girl wanted a cuddle and I was told not to, about five minutes later she threw up poor girl just wanted a bit of comfort as she felt ill! They other one I worked in was great, they had set nappy changing times buy you would also change the nappy whenever it needed to be done, each child was put to sleep they way the parents instructed us to, for some it was pit them in the cot awake for others it was to rock them asleep, it didn't matter to us.
> 
> Pink I can't believe they Let your baby cry :(

This is what seths nursery is like.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Okay ladies I need some advice. I cannot for the life of me get my child to take a nap unless he's laying on my chest. I nurse him to sleep and put him in his sleeper and he wakes up after 5-10 mins screaming. I've tried swaddling him but he wakes and fights to get out of it. Then he babbles for a while before screaming. I have no choice but to let him nap on me because he's super fussy and cranky when he's tired. What should I do? I'd hate to let him CIO but I cant possibly lay around for two hours after work while he naps.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi pink. Have you tried a comforter? Archie has a blanket and he adores it, he won't settle without it now, he likes to rub it on his Cheek. X


----------



## 0203

I have sort of the same issue with Henry but it's not all the time, sometimes he will happily go into his cot. I tried putting one of my tshirts in there that I had slept in do he could still smell me. I've heard of others expressing a little but of milk onto a blanket as a comfort


----------



## Carlyp1990

You could try putting a blanket your chest then moving him with the blanket when he is asleep. 
When lucy had chicken pox I had to tuck me dressing gown into her mattress like a sheet so she would sleep without me for a little bit xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies, I'm going to try the shirt thing. Actually in a few so I can get a little break. Last night I let him fuss, because I got tired of him going back to sleep while I was literally getting him from his bed. He fussed for about 2 mins and then slept for 4 hours. There is now way that will happen for nap time though. Even though I'm next to him the whole time in my bed. 
How are your LO's doing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm glad you managed to get some more sleep. :)

Girls, I don't know what to do with Elijah. He used to be such a happy smiley and shouty baby and now all he does in whimper and scream. I'm sure it's teeth. I've been trying baby bonjela. I don't really want to give him Calpol all the time. I just don't know what to do. I want my happy baby back.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink sometkmes letting them have a little winge for a minute or so can be there way of settling themselves down, obviously if they begin to cry that's a different story as I don't believe in letting a baby cry it out (just my opinion) but a little winge for a minute or so won't do him no harm :hugs:

Kian - I used to use nelsons teething salts with Madeleine and it worked wonders! Archie gets a bit frustrated now too, I think there at that age where they want to do things but they just can't, Archie is always watching Madeleine playing, yesterday she was having a fruit shoot and he was looking at the Orange bottle trying to grab it and he got so frustrated in the end.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Kian im having the exact same with lucy at the minute! I'm unsure if it's teeth/growth spurt or because she's going through leap 4. It's so hard... she's pooing after EVERY single feed too! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds like teething Carly!

I've had an Amber anklet on Elijah all day and he's been a different baby!


----------



## Ziggie

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Okay ladies I need some advice. I cannot for the life of me get my child to take a nap unless he's laying on my chest. I nurse him to sleep and put him in his sleeper and he wakes up after 5-10 mins screaming. I've tried swaddling him but he wakes and fights to get out of it. Then he babbles for a while before screaming. I have no choice but to let him nap on me because he's super fussy and cranky when he's tired. What should I do? I'd hate to let him CIO but I cant possibly lay around for two hours after work while he naps.

Use a stretchy wrap or carrier. Baby naps in carrier, you get on with jobs. Everyone wins :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hope you all are doing well. I just dropped in to say hi. How are all the lo's doing?


----------



## ab75

I'm good pink. Thanks.
Frazer is trying to sit up,but keeps falling over. 
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Haha Amanda lucy is doing the same!
Jon's trying to teach her to walk lol. 
We're great thanks pink :) xx


----------



## 0203

Henry is trying to too, can't believe how quickly our Babies Are growing


----------



## 0203

Is anyone Else Going through a sleep regression? At least that's what I think it is. Henry used to sleep 7-2 then 2-7 so only getting up once, now he is sleeping from 7-12 and getting up almost hourly until 6ish when I can't get him back to sleep at all. Any tips? People keep telling me I shouldn't be feeding him at night but sometimes it's the only think that is settling him


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like sleep regression. It should pass. If he's feeding when he wakes then he still needs it. Ignore other people. Your his Mummy and you know him best.


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> Is anyone Else Going through a sleep regression? At least that's what I think it is. Henry used to sleep 7-2 then 2-7 so only getting up once, now he is sleeping from 7-12 and getting up almost hourly until 6ish when I can't get him back to sleep at all. Any tips? People keep telling me I shouldn't be feeding him at night but sometimes it's the only think that is settling him

Ignore anyone who says such thing, he's 3 months old of course he needs feeding during the night, I'm sure it will pass its most likely just a phase :hugs: hope you manage some sleep soon x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Whoever told you not to feed him at night either never had a baby before or their seriously mislead. Of course you should feed him at night if that's what he wants. You are his mom and you know best.

I will say that Riya is doing the same thing. She wakes up 2-3 times a night now and before she would only wake once.


----------



## ab75

So does Frazer xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Lucy hasn't been sleeping right since her chickenpox :-( she's slowly getting better though. Hang on in there hun xx

How is everyone? 
We viewed a new house today and it was amazing! I fell in love with it... only downfall was the letting agent didn't turn up for the viewing so we don't know what's happening! I know the guy that lives in the house now though so he showed us around anyway. Going to ring in the morning and tell them we want it so fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly, I hope you get the house xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck on getting the house Carly!!


----------



## 0203

Good luck carly


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with the new house Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We got it!
We move in 4 weeks, i'm so excited! :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk :wohoo: how exciting.. so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg wow that's fantastic!!!!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## 0203

Yay that is great!


----------



## ab75

That's fantastic Carly. Tell us all about it? How many bedrooms etc,lol. Why did you want to move?

Has anyone heard from beckii? ? Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

It's 2 double bedrooms which is what we have now. It has a front living room then a huge open plan kitchen/diner/backroom which is built into the conservatory with double doors leading to the garden. It has a driveway too which Jon's happy about! It's smaller upstairs than were we are now but the living space downstairs is 1000x better.
We wanted a nicer area (away from the druggies next door) with a more family friendly house and we found it :) I'm so happy!

Beckii has been on Facebook Amanda so I think she's ok, Jay and aimee-jo are adorable! Xx


----------



## ab75

That house sounds perfect for you all Carly. When do you move? I bet you can't wait to get in and make it home.

Thanks for letting me know about beckii. Tell her I was asking for her and the kids xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

We get the keys in 4 weeks, we cannot wait! 
Jon still thinks it's too Good to be true though xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Carly!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I'd love a conservatory !!

Will katie still go to the same nursery/school? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Carly that sounds great I bet your so excited x


----------



## sethsmummy

that house sounds amazing carly! so glad your managing to move to a better area hun. xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea the school is the same distance walk from this house so that's good :) ill have 2 months of a 20 minute walk to nursery as appose to the 5-10 now but it's summer so I don't mind. It's alot closer to all my family too, literally a 2 min walk to my parents house Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that's even better! Things are looking great for you Carly! :)

We need to begin house hunting now too, we want to be back up north by June so I need to get my skates on really x


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk this is all so exciting! I hope you find somewhere quick Amy. 

Carly thats fab being so close to your parents.. if we hadnt taken this flat that were in now we would have been given a house right across the road from my parents house :haha: that wouldnt have gone down well :haha:


----------



## Carlyp1990

What will you do about viewings hun? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lol Tara! X

My plan is to find a few we like the look of online and arrange the viewings in the same week, then we will head up north and get a hotel for a couple of nights, this time though I really need it to be a long term house we've moved twice in a year, not good :rofl: 

I know exactly what I want but it's just finding it :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave: :wave:

Am I allowed to pop back? :rofl: 

I've finally got some time to myself where I don't have to do anything! 

How have you all been? how are the little ones? x


----------



## ab75

Thats fab Carly. 

Amy,I want somewhere long term too. I hate moving.

Hi Beckii. How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

So do I Amanda it's such a big job!

Hi beckki thought you'd forgot about us all :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Never!

I rarely get to go on the laptop these days.

We're good thank you, Jayden has been a NIGHTMARE :dohh: x


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Beckii. im glad your all ok :hugs: 

i really hope you find a house you like Amy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww I seen your Facebook status! We've had it with Madeleine too Hun :hugs:
Did you get the bed bug incident sorted xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks Tara me too xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

I'm sure you'll find somewhere nice amy :)

Hi beckii glad your ok, sorry Jayden has been a nightmare! Xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats on the new house Carly!!! We're moving at the end of May. I cannot wait to set up London's nursery.
I'm so jealous, you all's babies trying to sit up. London won't even do tummy time long enough to learn how to roll over. He's got another cold or something so yesterday we found out he is just now 12pounds 1oz. I was thinking he weighed more than that. He has started that 4 month sleep regression too. Sleeps for 4 hours and then up every 45mins to an hour until it's time for work. I'm so exausted. My biggest problem is DH. Him and London really have no bonding going on and london screams everytime he picks him up. I can't catch a break. He blames me because I'm breastfeeding him. So we are still not on good terms. I'm just pissed because he never helps with the baby and always gives up when london cries. I'm at my wits end with that man....


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink I think it could be a man thing Scott gives up easy too! Annoys me! Ooh and Archie is no where near sitting on his own, he would flop straight on his face. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry dh is being like that pink.
Frazer doesn't roll either xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

He has laughed out loud twice when I've taken him to work, but he never does for me at home. It's sooo cute. 
I love the new signatures some of you have with the pics of your kiddos, totally adorable. 
Have any of you ladies transitioned to a crib yet?


----------



## ab75

Tara makes the sigs pink.
Yeah Frazer went into his cot about 6 weeks ago as he was getting too long for his moses basket xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea lucy has been in her cot for quite a while now too... she has mastered getting from one side to the other now too which is interesting :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Big hugs pink :hugs: johns another one that gives up far too fast. 

If you'd like me to try a sig for you Hun just think of which characters you like and as long as I can find d picture on google I should be able to make something. Then just post or pm which photos you'd like and any words/phrases you want xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry Pink about DH. Jordan does the same thjng sometimes.

Riya is not sitting on her own either and her adjusted age is like 3 1/2 months. I still have Riya on her rock n play sleeper. Very soon I will be transitioning her to her crib.

I love the new signatures too kadies!!! Nice job Tara :).


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks Tara, I'll have to pick something out. Was it hard to transition them to their cot? I've tried to just get London to nap in his pack in play, we haven't gotten his crib yet, but he just wakes up immediately and cries. He keeps crying until I pick him up. It sucks though because he will sleep for hours in the pack in play at daycare. I'm pretty sure she puts him down on his belly even though she tells me she puts him on his side. I really need to get his crib so I can try and get him in a bigger space. I'm still swaddling him so he will sleep longer:sleep: but I know I need to stop since he's 4 months now. He still loves his rock n play at night.


----------



## Carlyp1990

We've had no problems with the cot, we still use her pram for naps though.
Good luck :) xx


----------



## ab75

We never had any problems with the cot either. He still goes in his pushchair or bouncy chair through the day for naps xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Morning ladies :)

hope everyone's ok! Lucy had a fab night last night, she went to bed abit later than normal as we had a parents thing at katies school at 6. She eventually went down about 8:30 and didn't wake until 3! That's the best she's slept since before her chicken pox. my boobs felt like they could pop though :haha: 
Got the HV this morning I think (jon Lost the letter!) I don't really know what she's coming for though... im sure she said to talk about weaning but I know how to wean a baby Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well done Lucy!! :)

Lol Carly, just nod and agree and then shove her out the door :rofl: xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Carly. 

I just went to the start of this thread to see when we first "met" as I knew it was about a year ago, all my posts have disappeared until page 33!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Amanda that is strange!! I just went back to the first page, 10th of May this thread was started, wow!! Nearly a whole year! Xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

She's been and gone :) xx


----------



## ab75

I know. We first started chatting a year ago today Amy on the jellybeans thread. Feels like we've known each other forever lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe how quickly that years gone by!!

Carly what did she want? Lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How did it go Carly! Great job Lucy!!!!

I can't believe it has been a year already :saywhat:.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

You guys are lucky. I've always had problems with London and sleep. Especially during the day. I can't get him to take a nap on anything other than me. Except for him going to sleep in the car or stroller while we are shopping. When I put him in his sleeper after falling asleep on me, he wakes up screaming bloody murder. I nurse him and he goes back to sleep on me &#55357;&#56852;. Ugh I'm dreading it though. His pediatrician told me to start this weekend to get him to sleep in the pack in play because he getting too big for the rnp. I just don't want to have him getting used to one thing and then have to get him used to a crib later. I'd rather get him used to the crib now. Anyhow, he still hasn't gained any weight in the last two weeks, she thinks it's okay, I'm like really???? Hes been having this really bad cough in the mornings that make him throw up, but they said it's probably allergies.... Again really? Why would it only happen in the morning. I don't know, I'm so exausted. Dh almost never freaking helps with anything other than bath time. I just want to kick him sometimes. Of course now London sticks his lip out and has the pouty face when his daddy picks him up. He almost always cries, which means I never get a break, still... Sorry for ranting ladies. How are you all doing?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Time has flown by on us hasn't it. Last year on Mother's Day I got my BFP and soon after joined you guys in this group. It's almost that time again.


----------



## Carlyp1990

She just wanted to talk about weaning and check how we're getting on. She's signed us off now so no more visits :)
I managed 2 get 2 more prescriptions off her for oilatum before she went though which is good as it's great for my skin, I have really sensitive skin on my legs and almost all creams burn but oilatum is great.
she was really impressed im still bf too and said im the longest bf mum in my area!

Pink im so sorry your having such a hard time With London and DH not helping. Jon isnt very good with lucy tbh, if she whinges when he has her he can't cope and passes her straight back which is a pain when I'm cooking or something. Can you get a second opinion on his weight? That doesn't sound very good that he's not gaining xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi Carly, Ive taken him to a pediatric dentist, he has a lip and tongue tie, so thats what the dentist thinks is the problem. I think the problem is that his daycare is not feeding him enough during the day. So he doesn't have enough time to make up for all those missed feedings. The most he eats is 3-6 oz a day at daycare. She lets him sleep a lot. Pisses me off sometimes because when I pick him up she will say oh he's probably hungry now. Ya think? But yea, his doc has been blowing off his weight gain for a while. She said it's okay because technically he is almost 3x his birth weight. But I'm like premiee birth weight should not be counted if he is still in the 2nd percentile for his age. 
On a good note, we move into our new place on the 29th.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pink Scott is like that, he really pisses me off sometimes because he gives up so easily and I just think, really??? What would happen if I gave up and didn't have the patience for him! Seriously! Also Archie had no weight gain too and there giving him weekly weigh ins now :hugs: your not alone xx

Carly that's amazing, way to go with the breast feeding :) xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink I'd really look into changing his daycare if it's possible, i'm sure you said before that DH doesn't want to but I would do it anyway :hugs:
we move on the 22nd :) I can't wait!

Thanks amy, I can't believe I made it this far! I only managed 5 weeks with katie xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh not long to go now Carly! You've done fantastic you should be proud of yourself
:hugs: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's so awesome Carly! Way to go mama! 

Pink, I am so sorry you are having issues with OH helping you. Maybe you should have a long talk with him about if you have not already? About London, I would honestly consider checking out other daycare places. If they are not feeding him as much as he should be fed then there is something seriously wrong with that place. 3-6oz only sounds like enough for 4 hours, not a whole day. Is London's percentile based on his adjusted age or his actual age? I know that Riya is less than 1% when it comes to her actual age, and in the 15th %ile for her adjusted age. I have also heard that around 3/4 months a baby's weight will start to slow down and not gain as much in breastfed babies. That is just what I heard though. I don't know much about tongue and lip tie but I do know I have read it causes a lot of issues especially with breastfeeding. Is there any options to have it fixed?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww thanks ladies &#9825;

We've been to ikea today, spent a fortune but we got 2 sets of drawers for the girls room and a heart shaped wall night light, then we got some new cutlery and glasses and then new towels and bathmat and a couple of candles :) I can't wait to move now xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

That sounds so exciting Carly! Two weeks and we will be moving in to our new apartment too! I am so excited to decorate. That heart wall lamp sounds adorable :cloud9:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I love house shopping so much!


----------



## ab75

I miss Ikea, there's not one up here, although I bet my dh is glad lol!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

Our closest is an hour drive away so we don't go often. lucy needed feeding so I got comfy on one of the sofas in the living room areas and read a magazine... Jon thought is was hilarious xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha good for you Carly!

Our ikea is an hour away too. I love ikea though x


----------



## Kiwiberry

:rofl: that is hilarious Carly lol! 
I love Ikea, but I have never been to one. Thanks for the ideas tho ladies :D. I am actually thinking I might want a cute wall lamp for Riya's room too! Do they have any other shapes?


----------



## 0203

We've got the moon wall lamp for Henry's room. There was also a flower and a star

Haha love that you just sat on the sofas to feed Lucy


----------



## Carlyp1990

Yea they had a flower, shes having pink walls and Jon's going to get some heart shaped sponges so she can do ststamps on the wall too. 
We've had such a chilled day, Jon and katie went out and got some cake and stuff earlier and we had pizza for dinner and Watched the new Annie :) I need a nap now though xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a good day Carly.

Suzy have you seen those night lights that are teddy bears and they shine millions of little stars around the room, I can't think what they're called, Madeleine has one it's fab xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Kiwi, yes we have an appointment to get them lasered. I'm dreading too, I've read all kinds of post about it on Facebook. My biggest problem is that the stretches you need to do for 2-4 weeks after, that I have to do mostly by myself. I'm also terrified of the pain he will be in. But in the long run, if he eats and gains better and has no problems starting solids it will be worth it. 
So now DH has decided he doesn't want to move. We've already signed the lease and now he's complaining. He's willing to cancel and lose the deposit.... My only issue that I have with the new place is that they won't let us bring our washer and dryer. The manager suggested we sell ours. Lol, no thank you, mine is brand new Samsung and your is cheap generic... I was pissed because the didn't tell us until after we signed. So now we're waiting. Dh called the manager and told them he didn't want to move and wants his deposit back... So I guess I will be waiting to decorate a nursery for London.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Are you guys on Facebook? It's so hard to keep in touch here, I almost always miss you guys being online.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am! I have my link in my signature. :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry you're not moving pink :hugs:

I'm not on FB xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I am on Facebook pink, I can PM you my Facebook if you like :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Okay Amy, I be looking out for it. 
Thanks Suzy, I'll add you.


----------



## Carlyp1990

It came up on my Fb that amy and suzy are friends with you so I added you.. hope you don't mind :) xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Glad you found me Carly. I cannot believe how big our babies r now. Seems like just yesterday they were born. I watch different videos of London while I'm pumping at work and he's changed so much. I miss his newborn days.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too pink! I was just saying to Scott earlier that it won't be long and he won't be wanting my snuggles anymore :( time goes by so fast x


----------



## Kiwiberry

They really are getting so big. I look back on pictures of Riya and am amazed by how much she has grown. Or when I was sorting and packing away her old clothes, I came across her preemie outfits. She was so tiny and used to swim in preemie clothes.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww bless her Suzy! I still need to sort out all the clothes that no longer fit Archie :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorting clothes is a pain! :/ 
Once it is done though its amazing! 

I think I am going to keep all of Riya's clothes. Even the preemie ones. That way if we have another girl I won't need to buy any more clothes. Plus, people pay very little for baby clothes. Her clothes were like $30 a piece (unless on sale) and people will only want to pay like $25 for a bag of them. Hell no lol. I am not just giving her stuff away that is in basically new condition lol. 

What are you ladies going to do with your babies old clothes?


----------



## Carlyp1990

I kept some sentimental bits that both katie and lucy have worn as baby's but most of lucys stuff was given to us or bought really cheaply so iv donated it to a local church who give them to families in need xx


----------



## ab75

I have kept a few of my favourite clothes from each of mine for their memory boxes.
The clothes that don't fit Frazer,some I gave to a friend,the rest will go in the bin,got some vests etc for the charity shop xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's a good idea. I'm going to keep my favorite preemie outfit of London's too. I've put up all of his newborn clothes. Hopefully once DH and I sort through our issues, maybe we can try for baby number two, which I hope is a girl. However I don't know if it will happen. It took us ten years of trying to get London.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I saved her going home outfit and all her firsts so far. That's a great idea about the preemie outfit. I will have to dig one out for her memory chest.

Wow ten years? That's a long time. I hear it's easier the second time around if you had trouble the first time.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, how's everything? 
We got London's lip and tongue revised yesterday and it was horrible. I will never forget the sound of his cry. He was pretty upset and crying most of the day until he had enough doses of Tylenol. He wouldn't nurse, so he had a few bottles and I had to pump. That was my biggest upset because I was so afraid he wouldn't nurse and he didn't until bedtime. He was back to smiling and stuff and let me do one set of his aftercare stretches. The next set 5 hours later was much worse and he wouldn't nurse afterwards so he just went back to sleep. Unfortunately it looks like the lip has already started to heal back together so we are going to have to take him back so the dentist can stretch it out. Hopefully she doesn't have to use the laser again. It's hojng to be a long journey.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Aww bless him &#9825;
Fingers crossed he gets sorted soon hun xx


----------



## ab75

Hope London gets better soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Poor sweet London :hugs:. So sorry Pink.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poor London :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies, he's doing much better. It's definitely a fight to get him to take any medicine by mouth now. I'm hoping he will heal correctly and we don't have to do this again. I'm a little frustrated with the revision because before he used to babble all the time. Everytime he would wake up he would happily babble to himself. Now all he does is spit bubbles constantly and fuss when he wakes up. I just want my happy baby back. 

How's everyone's kiddos?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah spits bubbles a lot at the minute. He thinks it's funny! Could it be an age thing?

Elijah has a cold so isn't himself at the moment. I wish I could take it away from him. We've started sitting him in his high chair at the table when we eat so he gets used to it before we wean him in 6 weeks. He loves sitting with us.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's a great idea BB, I should get him a high chair and then maybe I can eat dinner sometimes. Never crossed my mind. 

Poor Elijah, I hope he feels better soon. London had his second cold, wasn't as bad as the first time but he had this lingering cough for 4 weeks. I've kept him home from Daycare a week and it's completely gone now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! :wave:.

Sorry I have not been on much. We are really busy unpacking and adjusting to the new changes. The new apartment is amazing! Riya is also doing wonderful. I will update more about her when I have some more time. Hope all of you and your babies are doing great!


----------



## sethsmummy

how is London doing hun? I hope its getting a bit better now? 

Suzy i hope your settling in well to the house hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hi ladies :flower:

Glad your all good!
Lucy is great, shes been an angel the past couple of days which has been great as we've been painting and cleaning the new house. The previous tenants were disgusting! The house was filthy, i'm shocked that anyone can live like that, let alone with 2 young children! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad you lovely ladies are good.

Carly, that's horrible :(. What was it like?


----------



## Carlyp1990

Just really dirty suzy! Thick layers of black dust had gathered on windows, kids had drawn all over walls, holes had been punched in the bedroom door, the bathroom looked like it had never been cleaned... my mum went in and scrubbed for about 4 hours solid. It's looking 1000x better now though. The girls room is nearly finished which was my priority.

Your new place looks amazing suzy! I'm jealous :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh wow Carly that's disgusting. My house has the whole walls and skirting drawn all over but I'd never move out leaving it like that. (Decorating next week :dance:) and the dust :sick: blurg. That's gross. I'm glad you've got it all scrubbed Hun xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Thanks tara, it's like they just didn't give a crap! I went to school with the lad who lived there and I no of the girl and im just shocked, you would never think they live like that. My house isn't perfect by any means but that's just shocking. My mum said it looked like they had never cleaned the toilet :-(

Moving day tomorrow :) Jon's mum is taking katie out for the day so she's out of the way and my brother is coming in his work van at 1ish to move the bigger stuff. Can't wait to just be in there now xx


----------



## ab75

I hope you,Jon,Katie and Lucy are very happy in your new home Carly xxx

I hope you,Jordan and Riya are very happy in your new home Suzy xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much Amanda :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

ewwwww... haha i hate cleaning but my toilet is always white! lol. i cant stand a dirty toilet :haha: I hope the move goes well hun xxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Unpacking and cleaning after is the worst! I still have a ton to do and I have been doing it for 3 days now.


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry about doing it all at once Suzy :) I still have boxes ive not unpacked and weve been here 4 years :rofl: hows Riya settling into the new house? xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is doing great hun! Our kitties love the new place too! How are you and the boys? I Have not had a chance to update on reading the journals. Is Rohan ok? Did he get the pox?

I just fed Riya her morning oatmeal and now I'm nursing her and hoping she will take a nap. I really want some solid cleaning time.


----------



## sethsmummy

Awww that's fantastic! I'm so glad your all settling in well hun. I hope riya had her nap. 

Yep rohan and Ethan started with the pox on Wednesday. they are both miserable with it. Ethans worse around his mouth and round his groin. And poor rohans got some that are infected so we had hun at the hospital yesterday and he got given anti biotic. Just got to keep a close eye on him xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh those poor babies :cry: I am so sorry hun. I am glad Rohan has an antibiotic now. I hope it works quickly on clearing his infection.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Well we're in :)

Bruno (our crazy dog) and katie love having a proper garden! The house is a complete bombsite but hey Ho never mind. I'm exhausted and Jon's at work so I'm just lay on the sofa relaxing for abit while katies watching a film xx


----------



## ab75

That's fab Carly xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

How's your sister Amanda? Has she gone home now? Xx


----------



## ab75

She is staying at her friends just now. She has a couple of appointments today and tomorrow with housing and council etc. She might come back up later in the week. She is really anxious being back down there xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing? London and I are doing great. He's growing so fast, time is flying by. I'm mourning his newborn days already. Looking forward to him sleeping longer at night though.


----------



## ab75

Hi Pink,all good here. I agree they are growing up too fast!!

Glad you are both well xx


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's great. It seems I get so busy I forget to check and see how everyone is doing. It looks like we're all pretty busy.


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey pink. I'm glad London and you are doing great.

We're so doing good still. Rohans in for his op next week :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

sethsmummy said:


> Hey pink. I'm glad London and you are doing great.
> 
> We're so doing good still. Rohans in for his op next week :)

Hey Tara, I'm keeping your little angel in my prayers. He is a fighter, I hope he gets better soon. I see your updates on Facebook, hope his op goes well.


----------



## Carlyp1990

Hey ladies. 
Lucy is doing great, sitting, rolling, trying to crawl but only goes backwards at the minute, she can say mama now too :) 
I had my first smear a couple of weeks ago and it's not good results so now I'm pooping myself. I have to go to hospital in august for them to check what they found. Wish me luck :-/ xxx


----------



## ab75

That's great that Lucy is doing so well.
Good luck. With my very first smear years ago,I had to go for a colcoscopy and get abnormal cells burnt off. It wasn't painful!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh Carly hun i hope its nothing bad. My cousin got abnormal results a couple years ago and it was all fine :hugs: xx


----------

